# What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

With the first WAYWRN thread passing 21K posts here: What Are You Wearing...Right Now! we thought it was past time to close it and continue the fun over here. So, what are you wearing this second? Take out your phone and snap a pic and post it right now.

So go ahead,


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

This monster, a Kobold Arctic Diver. All business! :+1:


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*










Zenith 69' reissue today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Taking my better half to dinner for our 18th anniversary and wearing my GdDad's vintage Seamaster chrono.

Cheers. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Spunwell said:


> Zenith 69' reissue today


Stunning dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



JayVeeez said:


> This monster, a Kobold Arctic Diver. All business! :+1:


Love it. New ?
Would love one but size was a concern. Do you know the l2l?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*









312 tonight.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Jeep99dad said:


> Stunning dial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you sir, hope you and your bride have a great evening!


----------



## mlkman19 (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



New Darth Tuna. Loving it so far.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

AATOS


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> JayVeeez said:
> 
> 
> > This monster, a Kobold Arctic Diver. All business! :+1:
> ...


This one is an original 2009 46mm Swiss made. I swiped this fine 2009 big one off the forum. The new Soarway Diver is 43mm diameter, 22mm lugs with a 52mm l2l. Both are about the same height.

2009 Arctic Diver specs:
45.85 mm diameter (bezel end to bezel end);
49.65 mm diameter overall (bezel end to crown end);
55.25 mm length overall (lug end to lug end);
24 mm lug width (between lugs; measures strap width);
15.25 mm height overall
154.6 g. weight (with strap attached to watch) 
crystal synthetic sapphire; domed, anti-reflective (inside only); extra-thick
crown screw-locked; signed 
bezel rotating; uni-directional with count-up minute scale
back stainless steel (surgical grade); screw-locked
ratings* waterproof (50 atm/1,650 ft with crown locked);
(3 atm/100 ft with crown unlocked); antimagnetic (80,000 a/m); shock-resistant; pressure-proof to 50 atmospheres;
movement ETA 2824-A2; Swiss-made;
winding automatic mechanism
jewels 21 
balance Glucydur
mainspring Nivarox 1
functions hours, minutes, seconds;
other 40 hours power reserve, integrated shock resistance system (INCABLOC)


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Excited about a watch that's on the way.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Doxa 4000T


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Another vintage one for me today. Oh and happy anniversary Brice!


----------



## Me109 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*







Seiko BFK Day


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Bernhardt gmt 2


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*










Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Today : Omega smp 300m <3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*










Just a laid back Wednesday!!


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Certina DS Action Precidrive


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

At the moment, Orient Orange Mako aka OOM


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Pelagos on Terra canvas 









Jeep day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



JayVeeez said:


> This one is an original 2009 46mm Swiss made. I swiped this fine 2009 big one off the forum. The new Soarway Diver is 43mm diameter, 22mm lugs with a 52mm l2l. Both are about the same height.
> 
> 2009 Arctic Diver specs:
> 45.85 mm diameter (bezel end to bezel end);
> ...


Thanks so much. 
55mm+ l2l may be a deal breaker for me :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



CMSgt Bo said:


> With the first WAYWRN thread passing 21K posts here: What Are You Wearing...Right Now! we thought it was past time to close it and continue the fun over here. So, what are you wearing this second? Take out your phone and snap a pic and post it right now.
> 
> So go ahead,


Like a BOSS!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Spunwell said:


> Thank you sir, hope you and your bride have a great evening!


Thank you very much. It was nice to escape a couple of hours even on a weeknight 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

The Baltic Shield for me today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Pepsi please, not Coke.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Just noticed the new thread and gotta break it in with the Tuna. Have a good one guys!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Looks great on the Crafter Blue, Paul! |>|>


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



DaveD said:


> Looks great on the Crafter Blue, Paul! |>|>


Thanks Dave! Good thing you didn't wear your 005 today, we would've looked like a duplicate post! ;-)


----------



## Joemannnnn (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Slapped some orange on the Pelagos today, not sure if I really like it or not, ha


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Joemannnnn said:


> Slapped some orange on the Pelagos today, not sure if I really like it or not, ha
> View attachment 8235298


I think it's a great summer look


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Skinny Rogers said:


>


I really love this bronze/green combo especially with this bubble dome


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Switch for a big boy... Benarus Megalodon


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

HMT. With Hindi dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Polished up, wound ...and now about to change the date to the 25th.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

























Stolas Harbormaster: Gennaker


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Colt 44


----------



## Me109 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Helson SD


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_How's hump day treating everyone?

Another busy day for me but a nice surprise arrived this afternoon.
I love my Citizen BN0151-09L that I thought I get another Eco-Drive diver.
So this "new to me" affordable diver arrived this afternoon. 
It just makes sense to me. 
No battery needed, quartz accuracy, true ISO diver, and a solid bracelet 
with ratcheting divers extension. Being an easy reader is a huge plus!
I'm going to enjoy this watch.

*Citizen Eco-Drive BN0100-51E aka the Promaster Excalibur
*









Doesn't look too bad I think.









Have a great Wednesday evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

OVM LE tonight. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*










This trusty old girl for some after hours work this evening


----------



## rockwalls (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*








...back after a stroll..


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

The ABSOLUTE most important game in the 25 year San Jose history is ON!!!GO SHARKS!!!!!!


----------



## HoroloRobert (May 15, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Aqua terra. Bond. Recently acquired 









Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Love the sunburst









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Omega SMP300 in Bond blue


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

One of dad's watches made in March 1986.


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Wearing this Deep Diver 1000m at the moment


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

MM600 spring drive Tuna


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MDFL (May 14, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Aquis


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*










One of my favorites


----------



## Nok18 (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

I am wearing my new arrival, the vintage Zodiac Red Dot diver on its original jubilee bracelet.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Jeep99dad said:


> I am wearing my new arrival, the vintage Zodiac Red Dot diver on its original jubilee bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great find! Wear it in good health

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Really digging the Commander 300 on the project NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Jeep99dad said:


> I am wearing my new arrival, the vintage Zodiac Red Dot diver on its original jubilee bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite an All Star array of watches you have there. Congrats on your new arrival.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Toddler sitting watch for the day.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

































Kalmar II.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Timex Expedition Blue Resin Combo T41301

View attachment 8248658


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Omega Seamaster 300 m w/ adjustable clasp.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Me109 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

another eddie p: trying to get used to the new macro, not there yet:


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Not a diver but IMO a Marine Chronometer style watch isn't out of place in such company...


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*








No diver today. Speedmaster on a Heuerville strap.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



.......new in this week, I'm very pleased with this :-!

There are some more images and my thoughts here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/hornets-nest-welcomes-helson-shark-diver-40mm-3241298.html


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Watch will stay with me tomorrow.










Good night all.

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

A new friend.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


























Just arrived


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Double post


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Sea-Dweller C tonight. 
Time to go home 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*










Master GMT II today, looking forward to the long weekend. My first son graduates high school this weekend as well so expect some wrist shots of his gift from me.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*









A4


----------



## NYWatchFan (Aug 30, 2010)

Same watch as other day (Ball EM II Diver) but on AnalogShift nato


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

GD-X6900HT-7 Heathered white


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Scurfa for the morning


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Bulova Precisionist 96B183 Wilton Chronograph


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

The same, again...

have a nice friday!


----------



## double_a (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

My aquaracer for Friday desk diving










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

This one with me today. Will be long day at work and then after work night out with my team.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## emile5 (Apr 24, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*










⌚


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Barbos Marine Blue On Watchadoo


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Darth Tuna


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's weathered blue canvas.

TGIF. Can't wait to get out of town with the fam for the long weekend 

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

I know... :roll: ...it's tacky! :-d


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Happy Memorial Day Weekend!


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

























CH6 on H2O leather.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## AngryScientist (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

not a diver today! getting ready to bail out of the office for a weekend of cycling, which this titanium thing is good at. Enjoy the holiday weekend everyone!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Feeling vintage today, Duward Aquastar oceanic on a nato strap!

























Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

*What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

hahaha i didnt know why i wasnt able to post in the old thread!! i tought it was a problem from tapatalk! Wearing one that i got yesterday in a trade with a friend of mine, what a nice watch , liked a lot the bracelet and the new micro adjustment of it! The domed saphire and the blue dial/bezel are so cool...



























Regards


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

DW-5600BB on composite bracelet


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



PrinceT said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm looks good!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Wow. First full day, this watch is a real treat. Between the light weight, balance and the genius clasp design its so comfortable it melts into your wrist.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*










This morning










This evening for graduation


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Yeaaaah! It's the weekend 

Zodiac red dot pro diver on its original jubilee bracelet. 
Love it!!
Can't wait to leave for Atlanta tomorrow.

B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



cesar scarambone said:


> hahaha i didnt know why i wasnt able to post in the old thread!! i tought it was a problem from tapatalk! Wearing one that i got yesterday in a trade with a friend of mine, what a nice watch , liked a lot the bracelet and the new micro adjustment of it! The domed saphire and the blue dial/bezel are so cool...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. I love it. Want one in fact. 
Maybe next year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Blue turtle for a beautiful Saturday morning...

HELP I can't post a picture anymore as I keep getting the message the file is not a picture file!!! I am doing exactly the same as I have been doing normally. Anybody has any advice?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Martinus said:


> Blue turtle for a beautiful Saturday morning...
> 
> HELP I can't post a picture anymore as I keep getting the message the file is not a picture file!!! I am doing exactly the same as I have been doing normally. Anybody has any advice?


Martinus, try 'Site Issues & Support' in the 'Public Forum'


----------



## Changstaz (Dec 4, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Fast growing thread! Pam 233!


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Paul Ramon said:


> Martinus, try 'Site Issues & Support' in the 'Public Forum'


Thx Paul, gonna try that!


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

























Sinn 556i


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Martinus said:


> Thx Paul, gonna try that!


Quite a few people have experienced the same issue as I have and I believe the techies of WUS are looking into this.
I can upload from photobucket though....


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

new pickup for me


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

This old seiko. Every time you take it off the pillow and put it on the wrist , it just starts up and purrs along.
Have a good one
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Headed out of town with only the Sea-Dweller. Kinda liberating. 

Cheers. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Zenton B43


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hexa on the holiday with a founders ipa!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

It seems I've lost the ability to post pics, but it's a Heuer Monaco cs2110 (first re-issue) on a perforated rube rally strap


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Col. Mustard in the Study with the Pelagos.


----------



## Changstaz (Dec 4, 2015)

The watch to survive Mars... while having lunch!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

As it turns out I couldn't wait until next weekend, so I presented my graduation gift to my son this evening.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Some red, white and blue seems appropriate this weekend.


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

Gylcine Combat Sub


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Seiko SBBN015


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wore 3 watches today in my frustration of not being able to post photos. Trying a work around and see what happens.

Well it didn't work. My watches reduced to icons.

.....and no icons as well.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## B in NY (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Took the seamaster out chasing muskie this morning then into the pool this afternoon. Had a great day on the river. Had a huge bald eagle flay over about 20 feet above me. They are amazing. I see one every time I'm on the river.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

DW-5025D


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Turtle is on a Tudor Heritage Chrono fabric strap. A perfect fit and a perfect match :-!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Opa - "Fought" as a translator in 6 different armies during WWII.
Loved God & the USA.
I haven't met a better man.

Memorial Day weekend so I wear his watch in memoriam.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Looks like the photo upload is working.

Worn earlier





















And wearing my Breitling Colt for the 29th as I write this. But I might change my mind.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

This one today.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## double_a (Dec 19, 2015)

Steiny for errands day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H2O Kalmar On Canvas


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Evening switch (from Baltic Shield) to this.... in preparation for tomorrow.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



cayabo said:


> Opa - "Fought" as a translator in 6 different armies during WWII.
> Loved God & the USA.
> I haven't met a better man.
> 
> ...


That's a cool watch with great family history. Wear it with pride brother!


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Today the good old and trusted SKX009.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Sunday Morning Breakfast


----------



## emile5 (Apr 24, 2016)

⌚


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Wearing my own vintage diver!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Easy like Sunday morning


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

skxa35


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

Switched out to my PO on this fine Memorial Day weekend! Patiently counting the days down until my H2O Orca arrives...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sweaty skx007 after just finishing an afternoon workout.


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five 2 four again today on Wotancraft


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Saonoi (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Digging ditches....


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Drinking drinks...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The lume shot of an dagaz Etanche dial in an Invicta!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

For Game of Thrones. It's like The Mountain: Big, bad, doesn't need to say anything.


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

MKII PMWF Graywater.










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Time to grill.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sushigaijin (May 21, 2014)

checking out the new three and under books with the fam. Bathys factory mutt - 100 fathoms case with benthic dial and movement. Definitely one of a kind


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

For a day of desk-diving...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Wizkid (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Tudor BB


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

372 on Peter Gunny strap.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Hexa Osprey blue on grey canvas strap









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 103 St A B.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## double_a (Dec 19, 2015)

My favorite today, people keep thinking I'm late for something lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

MM300


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## femto (Dec 14, 2015)

Seiko 5 Sports 'Monster'


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II happy Memorial Day!!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Respecting the fallen.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Wearing this newly arrived.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Worn today a Seiko (morning afternoon watch) Heuer ( afternoon/evening watch)


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Saonoi (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the Sea-Dweller all weekend and just back in town tired and chilling 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Today's choice, as inspired by the BSD thread...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Martinus said:


> Today's choice, as inspired by the BSD thread...
> 
> View attachment 8281882


What's the BSD thread ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> What's the BSD thread ??
> 
> Battle of the Big Stupid Diver thread started by dinexus...


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Waiting for train


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

MKII Nassau


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

New Seiko Darth on green iso

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mmason (Feb 26, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo On Canvas


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Wearing my Laco Mannheim in the Office today.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to work after the long weekend. Tough... I could have stayed in bed this morning 
Haven't taken this one off all weekend and decided to go for day 4 with the Sea-Dweller.

Have a great day and Thank
God it's a short week 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Grisaille on garden! ;-)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Liked it so much yesterday, wearing again today.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

7002-7039


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Zodiac Jet Aeronaut with 24h dial !










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Orca


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Texas flood


----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Orient mako usa










Στάλθηκε από το LG-H815 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

Just arrived FedEx today and now on the wrist


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Chronoscope to start the short work week


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

4th grade chorus recital. Kill me now. Please.










#Commander300 on custom #NATO from "Ohio Player" @cincystrapworks

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Family dinner for Jade's 18th birthday with the Zodiac pro diver 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

docvail said:


> 4th grade chorus recital. Kill me now. Please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best shots of life going on all around your watch. That is an action dive shot if I ever saw one.


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

This new arrival has displaced my Legend Diver for the time being...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

piningforthefjords said:


> This new arrival has displaced my Legend Diver for the time being...
> 
> View attachment 8291698


That's fantastic!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

This just in today. Best value for money.


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Just arrived at my office. Beautiful sunny morning here in Jakarta and it surely makes the blue dial look gorgeous in my opinion..


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> That's fantastic!


I know, RIGHT?! 

Very happy camper. So many things I love about it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> This just in today. Best value for money.


Am I the only viewer who cannot see the photo?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> This just in today. Best value for money.


Am I the only viewer who cannot see the photo?


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Am I the only viewer who cannot see the photo?


Google Photos is doing weird sharing again. It should show up now, sorry about that.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nordwulf said:


> This just in today. Best value for money.


Can't see the best value 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

This forum also does some weird things with caching when post content is updated, especially when you're not logged in.

Hopefully this one will show..


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Had this on me all day!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

ORSA SEA ANGLER!









---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Time is Relative.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Hexa Osprey 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

borealis bronze batial


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Is that a denim strap on your Osprey? I like it, whatever it is. Would like to know where you got it.



Toh said:


> Hexa Osprey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

piningforthefjords said:


> Is that a denim strap on your Osprey? I like it, whatever it is. Would like to know where you got it.


Got it from Patrik of Clover Straps 👍
He called it canvas strap, but it looks like denim to me too... 

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)

Toh said:


> Got it from Patrik of Clover Straps 
> He called it canvas strap, but it looks like denim to me too...


Well, must be denim. 

Thanks. Googling now...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

88 on its OEM strap.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

OS300


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Scurfa on Ocean7 mesh.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Black Osprey


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Solicitor (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 with cathedral hands today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Joemannnnn (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Sporting my affordable bling for today.....

*Vostok Amphibia*









Happy hump day guys.
b-)​_


----------



## aldindubo (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## dfran - Deactivated (Dec 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Diving at the desk today.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Another great looking piece.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Another great looking piece.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


thanks Brother

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Seiko SKX007 J-model

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

VC with a new half link installed in the bracelet. It's so much more comfortable now especially in this hot weather. I hope everyone has a great hump day!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

164 by the pool.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to one of my favorite watch, Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's blue weathered canvas.

Almost same pics, different lighting. 
Love the hands and concentric rings in the subdials.

Have a good night. B


















Time to go home 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Another sunny Jakarta morning!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Definitely an eye catcher!

Holy cow, 14,000+ posts in 3 years!!!!


----------



## stiggity (Nov 27, 2012)

Kemmner and sweatpants
Great way to wind up a long day


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

karlito said:


> Definitely an eye catcher!
> 
> Holy cow, 14,000+ posts in 3 years!!!!


Thanks a lot karlito 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Amphibia for today. It's stopped raining so I will be safe!









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3 On Nato


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For the rest of the day.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Just arrived! 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Thursday's trident


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Went with the OVM LE this morning. Love the ND dial and the high dome, I think the reflections and distortions at the edges are kinda cool  .

Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday everyone.
Hang in there folks, the week is almost over.
Please allow me to share my watch for the day.
This is a a special watch to me and truly one of my favorite.

*Seiko SARG017
*




































Have a terrific Thursday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Toh said:


> Just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great watch! I was watching this one on the bay! Good find, wear it in good health

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Rocking the alpha explorer on a nato! 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> Great watch! I was watching this one on the bay! Good find, wear it in good health
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thanks man! Put it on Eulit perlon now, I think it looks even better!! 😊









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## emile5 (Apr 24, 2016)

Beer with Darth 

⌚


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

This vintage Military Poljot afternoon, love the dome on this one!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 45 w' olive green dial on Zenton 5-link.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

I come back to this one a lot during the work week.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Busted out this beast today, because sometimes you just gotta let the big dog eat.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

My one dollar watch. 
It's worked for 3 weeks now & only lost 4 seconds...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Resco on argyle nato today


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hexa Thursday.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Vindic8 said:


>


Love that two liner!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Wow that's nice.



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Wow that's nice.



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Wow that's nice.

Sorry for the triple post. I kept getting an error when I tried to post.



watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on DrunkArtStrap Terra canvas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

zed073 said:


> Wow that's nice.


Thanks 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Solicitor (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Friday = Seiko TUNA SBBN015

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Henk Hoving (Apr 12, 2013)

Seiko SRP777 on BoR today!


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Shogun


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!

This morning I went with the Pelagos on Art's Terra canvas. 
Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF!
> 
> This morning I went with the Pelagos on Art's Terra canvas.
> Have a great day.
> ...


As I said one of a tree

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF! Shogun on a vintage olive drab Drunkartstrap for me today.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Yesterday and today - Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E







​


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Friday everyone. Yes, TGIF!
Finishing the work week with a strong solid affordable timepiece.
I believe this one is quite underrated. Really love the solid features offered for such an affordable price.
Mine is "new to me" that I picked up on Ebay for $165 shipped.

*Citizen Eco-Drive BN0100-51E aka Promaster Excalibur

*Solid end links









Bracelet extension



























Precise bezel action, screw down crown, bonafide 200m ISO....









Very nice lume just too bright at the moment to do it justice.









Easy reader









So yeah, this is the one for this fine Friday.









Have a great Friday and weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Morning greetings from Christopher Ward and Happy Friday. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

5 two four PAM Friday, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex Metal Field Watch T40051


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## dbolster24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Still undecided on this one just seems small. I guess I have been wearing 44mm watches for too long


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

dbolster24 said:


> Still undecided on this one just seems small. I guess I have been wearing 44mm watches for too long


FWIW, I do not think it looks too small on your wrist, at least at this angle. But of course that is just my opinion, ultimately only yours truly matters in this incidence. Just throwing my two cents in...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Green Helgray today, TGIF 😃









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## SM Diver (May 25, 2016)

Where can I get one of those OMEGA seahorse keychains?


----------



## dbolster24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Jack1775 said:


> FWIW, I do not think it looks too small on your wrist, at least at this angle. But of course that is just my opinion, ultimately only yours truly matters in this incidence. Just throwing my two cents in...


Thanks for the comment. I will tell you one thing it is one comfortable watch to wear.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

TST on a Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m On Nato


----------



## jmp909 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Ok...if you insist Mr Alpina Sir.








New arrival. The Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph AL372N4S6.








This piece signals the end of my watch buying and collecting days. Might tinker with some straps in the future...maybe. 
Calling it quits. 
Content with my dozen pieces.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Fatboi_ET said:


> This piece signals the end of my watch buying and collecting days. Might tinker with some straps in the future...maybe.
> Calling it quits.
> Content with my dozen pieces.


That's what I said before....!

Until Alpina starts releasing new models and you go.. Oh, Oh, Look! I want...

Still wearing this new arrival.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Sea-Dweller to start the weekend. 









Met a buddy for coffee earlier and took a pic of this little Rolex family gathering 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Zelos Helmsman


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Night falls and Orient Orange Mako is back......on my wrist.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switched to the Sea-Dweller to start the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adore the Sea Dweller, it always stops me from getting the Submariner.
Fell in love when i saw a lady wearing one. As ornate it could be.

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Evening switch for dinner!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Switched to the MilSub for dinner.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago On Watchadoo


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The noblest of the sea creatures - the vwolf


----------



## andrejb (Nov 3, 2015)

Morning from Vancouver!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Karlskrona Baltic Shield today on a canvas strap today! 

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Breitling Colt afternoon delight.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started with the Tudor Pelagos this morning on Art's Terra canvas and enjoying a quick lunch and latte before I go take care of my grandson. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

New to me diver getting some sun before being shipped to motherland for new seals and bracelet links.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar SS.


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

New Fortis on Jack Foster strap.









Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Spear Diver for the afternoon! 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Rainstorm passing


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph







*​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Evening wear.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

7041


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Turtle reading the family album


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from The Talk of Tapa


What is this ? Love it !


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

G. Gerlach Enigma

G. Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Honeymoon.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

dEUS77 said:


>


ps: like for panorama only...b-) :-d


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I like your shirts! :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

amrvf said:


> Jeep99dad said:
> 
> 
> > I like your shirts! :-!
> ...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Went with the OVM2 today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Stowa again this morning!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> What is this ? Love it !


Thanks! It's an MKII Paradive.

Case and bezel insert DLC'ed by Jack (IWW).

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One for the morning.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless 45 w' TLP stingray/Maddog combo.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Time for church!

Raven Vintage 40v2 on W&W Premium Model 2 Coal.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

G2-015


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

amrvf said:


> ps: like for panorama only...b-) :-d


Hehehe, better now?


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

A little late in the morning for a walk. It's gonna be a hot one!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pool day.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Fortunate to be wearing this Spartan beast on this beautiful day.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hot day spending time with my son on the deck. The 6" kiddy pool requires an ISO diver.


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So an interesting Sunday started with no water when I got up and found a little leak out front 









Wore the Rolex to Zoé's recital and still tonight for grilling with a beer 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Deep Diver Monday


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Martinus said:


> Deep Diver Monday
> 
> View attachment 8345674


Gorgeous watch! Wear it in good health. 
And more pics please

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The importance of a bezel


----------



## Saonoi (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

OM Explorer 2 for the evening!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Seiko panda


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Helson Skindiver on brown Eulit perlon 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> Gorgeous watch! Wear it in good health.
> And more pics please
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thanks! And I will more posts more pics in the future...


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko is love

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## remac (Oct 14, 2009)

No date submariner.


----------



## SM Diver (May 25, 2016)

Is that the OceanicTime 8000M?


----------



## SM Diver (May 25, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> So an interesting Sunday started with no water when I got up and found a little leak out front
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New Rolex model: Sewer-Dweller.


----------



## GeeAus (Jul 4, 2014)

Danny T said:


>


The new unobtanium H20 model? Are those some desk diving marks on the buckle?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SRP779 on a ToxicNato.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 45.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SM Diver said:


> New Rolex model: Sewer-Dweller.


Yes. It performed really well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea-Dweller Monday for me. Was tough to get up this morning, I snoozed til 6:20 
Have a great week. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Helberg CH6 & garden seat reflections


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Citizen Prime


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Trail diving


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Went with the OVM2 again!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

GoodLord said:


> Helberg CH6 & garden seat reflections
> 
> View attachment 8349906


Who's the strap maker?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

It's a grey H20 strap.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sinn 103a LE


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Traversing the deep depths of the office today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going with the vintage Zodiac diver tonight. Loving it.

Have a good evening. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

6 on 6...









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Sumo glowing after coming inside home from work.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For the evening.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

I was getting worried about this guy, was getting to the flip side, but then threw this baseball strap I got from my Dievas deal and now I love it. Really comfortable too.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Turtle SRP773

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early morning Tag H.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Buongiorno!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Buongiorno&Shalom! ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aramar Lunar Sky


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Longines Hydroconquest


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Manta Ray.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Armida A1 Brass on Gunny strap


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

wearing this and thinking marco polo season 2 netflix


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Danny T said:


>


WOW!

dEUS77, and ROBOCOP really like this!!! :-!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

D6AMIA6N said:


>


as to see the sea in postcard! :-d


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

Raven 40mm

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

R
Raven 40mm

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Good watch for a rainy day... again


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TudorTuesday for me with the awesome Pelagos  on a Hirsch pure rubber. My favorite rubber strap.

Have a great day. B

Off to work 
I was going to change to a whiskey brown strap to match my Jefferson brogues but didn't have time. Sorry for the fashion faux-pas ;-)










The 3-D dial gets me every time. I wish I had a nice camera To capture the details. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

This one today.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Tuna Tuesday.


a full immersion of desktop diver...;-)


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Been a while...









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## AlejandrOmega (Jul 5, 2010)

Who says she can't go casual...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

New addition


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Autozilla on Spanish leather.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Modded SKX with a new RAF strap.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Doxa 1500T and a Punch Super Selection No. 2.










Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

The honeymoon is still alive and well with this new beauty.


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

BFK today.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

El Primero today for a rough day at work, I hope everyone is having a better work week than I am.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Been really struggling what to do with this guy. Had it on a bracelet, stock rubber, leather. I think he's my go to orange frane guy. Not really a daily wearer anyway, so might as well play it up!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Call_me_Tom (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> El Primero today for a rough day at work, I hope everyone is having a better work week than I am.


Sorry to hear that. It sucks for me too.... Since last summer pretty much :-(

Your Zenith is super hot though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Zodiac diver tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Arrived yesterday!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

_*Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel








*_​


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sorry to hear that. It sucks for me too.... Since last summer pretty much :-(
> 
> Your Zenith is super hot though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks for the kind words my friend. Next time you venture to the atl let me know I'm on your way. Maybe we can meet up for a coffee.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Thanks for the kind words my friend. Next time you venture to the atl let me know I'm on your way. Maybe we can meet up for a coffee.


That'd be awesome. How far are you from CLT?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

A bit of sunshine on my wrist today









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Going with the Turtle 2nd day in a row 

Seiko SRP773 TURTLE by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Business trip to Finland


----------



## Nok18 (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kronos K300


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Ready to dive into the day with my Ninja.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am going back to the Sea-Dweller today. 
Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That'd be awesome. How far are you from CLT?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


PM sent


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Have a great Wednesday


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Please forgive the ubiquitous misaligned chapter ring.  









And the crappy pictures my GS5 takes.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The REGO vintage chrono on a racing leather strap









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

312 on Gunny leather.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Huldra landed yesterday


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Overseas for hump day, wearing this watch always makes me feel better. C'mon weekend!


----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch. Haven't worn my Sistem51's in a while. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

1979 Scuby 6306


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Shark night. Squale 1545 Root Beer bezel.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

C60 Spectre..


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

_Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210








_​


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



nordwulf said:


> C60 Spectre..


Looks great on a NATO.


----------



## tenoates (Jul 25, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Rushed out the door this morning with the Sea-Dweller once more. 
Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day to all and for the day, Squale 1545 GMT


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Haven't worn this in a while.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Landeron compressor today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CBT; Lawless 45.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Still on my wrist...









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Still wearing this.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Dreaming of warm clear waters on a dreary,grey afternoon.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Wearing it all day and only when I take a photo of it I notice I didn't set the date...


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Planet Ocean 8500 XL and a Ramon Allones Corona from 2002.










Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Uh.....Khakis.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Fresh off the USPS truck!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Sinn UX EZM 2B, new to me!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Update:
At a track meet watching my youngest compete. Meanwhile, my other son is wearing the dive watch that started it all for me 29 years ago...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A TC Pan-Am with black bezel

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








_​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

isn't diver but today is it day's


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

88 GMT on its OEM leather.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## ThreeEmperor (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pilot Friday with the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on a weathered blue DrunkArtStrap canvas. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## lsvemir (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wearing this Breitling in celebration of our 37 years of marriage.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Junghans on Leffot shoes & EDC Sage2 in Ti..
__


Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication......

_


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Dreaming of warm clear waters on a dreary,grey afternoon.


Pipe dream in the PNW? 

One of my fav dial on the SD, I'm still waiting to get my hands on one.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I had forgotten I still had a rubber strap. This may stay on a while.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

evening change, diving in car! b-)


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Still with the Avenger Bandit, but on Blk/blk leather












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

JacksonExports said:


> Still with the Avenger Bandit, but on Blk/blk leather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks so mean and sexy ! Wow !


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Absolutely drool worthy !


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

This guy is back in the rotation after ordering new spring bars! A very specific 23mm


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pilot Friday with the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on a weathered blue DrunkArtStrap canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow! that watch + that strap = excellent combo.


----------



## Chronomies (Nov 29, 2014)

GP..


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_This sensible affordable diver for today......

*Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Excalibur*




































TGIF!
Have a great weekend everyone!
b-)​_


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Chronomies said:


> GP..


Very nice!


----------



## Chronomies (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Friday !!! Come on Weekend.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Friday is finally here, and not a minute too soon. 5 two 4 PAM on custom bridle leather from Erika today.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Friday night baseball.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Oris Aquis


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

'60s AQUASTAR Benthos 500...


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Steinhart titanium 500


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Had a new NATO waiting when I got home.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Chronomies (Nov 29, 2014)

HIPdeluxe said:


> '60s AQUASTAR Benthos 500...
> 
> View attachment 8401234


Wow!!! I have also Benthos 500 but with black bezel. 

Unfortunately it's not working.. Some parts are missing.


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Armida A1 Brass on woman's wrist 

NATO Strap comes from Nato Strap Co.

View attachment IMG_4548_r.jpg


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Tuna on a rally leather strap? This is madness!

Seiko SBBN015 TUNA by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoying breakfast a la Fresca, woke up and my wife had made Hawaiian bread French toast and bacon Yummy! 
I'm kicking off the weekend with the Tudor Pelagos and looking to hit the AD to try on the new IWC pilot and three-hander as well as the Rolex rodhium grey dial Oyster Perpetual and blue DJ II. 
Cheers. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Three 8 Zero


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't think it completely works, but I like it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BevoWatch said:


> _This sensible affordable diver for today......
> 
> *Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Excalibur*
> 
> ...


Wow!! Impressive Citizen!! Great case shape and dial. Simple yet beautiful. 
What's the size and model # pls?

Dibs! 



Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8394986
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such a nice watch and great capture too. Well done  strap is just perfect for it



Relo60 said:


> Wearing this Breitling in celebration of our 37 years of marriage.
> 
> View attachment 8395058
> View attachment 8395066


Wow! Impressive. Big congrats on the anniversary.



Moroz said:


> wow! that watch + that strap = excellent combo.


Thank you so much!! Appreciate the kind comment. It's my favorite watch and Art nailed this weathered blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## stefblac (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That_Turtle said:


>


That strap works really well with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8405082
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8400730
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Killing it with those Oris 65 pics 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Killing it with those Oris 65 pics
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks dude! I'm out of town at sons swim meet, so it's strapped to my wrist, along for the ride!
Expect a few more shots of this one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Same as yesterday.


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

Limes on mesh for a 93 degree day at the pool.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wow! Impressive. Big congrats on the anniversary.

Thanks Brice.

Enjoy your watch "tour" today. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah[/QUOTE]


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Today - BusaDay


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Just in from DB's Father's day sale....I like it!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Doing some yard work. This watch has been taking a beating since 2005. Still going strong.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

It's 93F in the shade 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Citizen Promaster T004679.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watch tour 










Movie poolside. Family. Pelagos. Wild blue 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Watch tour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what was the watch that "sang" to you on your watch tour?
From the photos, the Tudor and Bell and Ross look like the "ones"


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Watch for the day/night


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

It's been an active day with my tried and true BFK.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five 2 four again today on the same strap as yesterday for an afternoon out with my better half celebrating our wedding anniversary.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

Fresh Oyster anyone?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

not only watches, sun & sea... :roll:

























thing us ago an bronze on ammo strap to the sea?

He remember, about 70 years ago, same sea! b-)


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Can you guess the watch? 

Crown&Bezel by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

muchacho_ said:


> Can you guess the watch?
> 
> Crown&Bezel by muchacho86, on Flickr


Seiko marine master

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Nash66 (Dec 29, 2013)

Seamaster sword hands, newest acquisition and loving it for daily summer use


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Seiko 777 today on nato ....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H2O Kalmar II


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I love this watch. That stainless bezel sings to me. Someday.....



Nash66 said:


> Seamaster sword hands, newest acquisition and loving it for daily summer use


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Good morning all








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

My Tissot hasn't gotten any love since my wife bought me a Tag Heuer so today it'll get some wrist time. I still really like this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Dievas MG-1. German-made goodness.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on a DrunkArtStraps leather strap made from an old leather bomber jacket. Love it. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16600 today for a relaxing day at home with my daughter.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

This absolutely underappreciated Citizen.









Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpc001 (Mar 10, 2011)

That_Turtle said:


>


Great strap.

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Too lazy to take a current picture but this has been on my wrist all day Saturday at the lake, and all day Sunday at the neighborhood pool.


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

MM300


----------



## Saonoi (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hanging out with my little lady today .


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 8421962


Diggin' the cool strap! 

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Watch the Penguins win the Stanley Cup wearing my Helson, which happened to match their team colors.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

After a very busy week and weekend I finally have time to post here again... I haven't taken my latest arrival off my wrist yet since I got it!


----------



## wrist.time (Sep 4, 2013)

From a couple hours ago, but I'm still wearin it!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sinn on civil war canvas by Uncle Seiko.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

312 on Gunny leather.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## smallappliance (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

X007 Oyster


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to this beauty today. It's larger than I usually like. But it wears flat and is comfortable, love the dial and hands. 
Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sober Monday..









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Poor man's GS









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## BFRedrocks (Jun 10, 2016)

Aquis Depth Gauge Chronograph


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

SKX009 on a new Toxic Rubber

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

BarisKiris said:


>


Whaaaatttt??


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Resco Generation II Patriot to start the week.


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

Just got this guy in the mail.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just very comfortable.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I toxified my Pelagos  love Terry's hardware ;-)

Check them out 
https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/collections/all



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Slimyfishy said:


> View attachment 8433234
> View attachment 8433258
> 
> 
> Just got this guy in the mail.


I LOVE this! 
What are the case dimensions ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

It's a modded Vostok Amphibia I got off ebay (I forget the dimensions if you want to look them up). There are tons kicking around and not too expensive.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Man has life gotten in the way of my posting.

My newest and absolute favorite.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Darth


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The Baltic shield at night 😂









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I toxified my Pelagos  love Terry's hardware ;-)
> 
> Check them out
> https://toxicnatos.myshopify.com/collections/all
> ...


I second that. The toxic natos are strong. Order yourselves some.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Halios on toxic. Hard combo to beat these days. And a gratuitous pic of my boxer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

calwatchguy said:


> Halios on toxic. Hard combo to beat these days. And a gratuitous pic of my boxer.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great combo and one heck of a watch too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Zero on leather by Rich from Toshi straps.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

In Osaka for the day, had to get a Japanese watch, my first. I couldn't find a Seiko I liked, so.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Sturmanskie


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Bulova Sea King 262 kHz on green Zulu....The watch wears very well for having such a large case (48mm)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing my Pelagos on Art's lamb skin strap. Clean look, light weight and super comfortable. A new favorite. 
Tonight our daughter, Jade, graduates and the Pelagos will join the ceremony 

Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Armida A1 Brass


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Jerry68 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BFRedrocks (Jun 10, 2016)

Bremont S500/BK...not a great pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Orca


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

At a conference in Montreal. This carpet is making me dizzy...


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Non-diver for now. Wearing the Tissot Classic.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Saonoi (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Air Blue Bravo on OEM silicone. Great strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Titanium Hydra Bronze Dial


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Bremont U2 blue today. A nice little rain storm is starting so the dial doesn't look as vibrant as it could.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Time is Relative.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Time is Relative.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Me109 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Lovely combo! :-!



Spunwell said:


> Bremont U2 blue today. A nice little rain storm is starting so the dial doesn't look as vibrant as it could.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Lovely combo! :-!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Seik SKX011 on a Nato Strap from NATO Strap Co.

View attachment IMG_4037_r.jpg


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early morning Squall-eh


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Vintage diver on Eulit perlon 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

_Bronze day's, Ready to Go! b-)_


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43 On Mesh


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1.


----------



## jasonzhang921 (Jan 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

prometheus piranha on a mesh.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Omega PO


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Omega smp 300m










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Sometimes you just need a right tool for the job

G. Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

This Beauty


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Vacheron Constantin Overseas for hump day this week. I hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

Back on Jubilee for awhile.


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

I love this watch so much.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Off to London.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

White Boschett Harpoon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Seiko Sea Urchin...love the Worn and Wound strap!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

summer is arriving, a fresh and soft wild horse strap, but with a particular buckle


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Newly arrived Raven Defender. 
Best pilot-diver(?) watch for the money


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

I went with the Vintage Zodiac this morning. I love the watch and it's super comfortable on its original jubilee bracelet.

Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

MakoUSA on DrewStraps


----------



## chrisleger1 (Jul 16, 2010)

Seiko SKX173 on shark mesh.


----------



## chefmateo (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

I went with a cheery orange today too....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gward4 said:


>


Sweet watch and pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6 w' stingray/Maddog combo.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Snzh53 on shark mesh - love the way this looks


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Decided to take a quick sanity break from the hell of writing motions for three trials and instead take photos of my watch.

I've degraded from the beginning of the week, where I had French cuffs and my vintage De Ville auto. By Tuesday it was Speedy on a NATO and rolled up sleeves. 
Now, it's a hoodie, shorts, and my Deep Blue Alpha Marine 500. I put it on a yellow obris-frane to match the tubes - it also looks good with an orange Isofrane (they're orange tubes, but they look pretty yellow in the light).

Who knew watches could be the measure of how my week is going? Either way, I'm happy to wear this watch outside of the water! I love it and it's one of my favorites, despite not being anywhere near the most valuable. Stan at Deep Blue does good work.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

The most relaxing watch in the world:

Vostok Scuba Dude

Capable,tough & very affordable.Plus it's all in-house manufacture.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

New arrival!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Please ignore the smudge on the crystal. o|


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enjoying the new arrived, vintage diver


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II today, I am going to have to get this one on a perlon or nato for the hot weather.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A simple custom built.

























Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

New To Me Just in Poseidon Yellow/Black


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going out for yummy BBQ tonight and wearing my Alpiner4 GMT on DAS lambskin.

Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

On the way to work...


----------



## jamoss75 (Jan 1, 2009)

Martinus said:


> On the way to work...
> 
> View attachment 8466058
> 
> ...


Seamaster 300 today.









Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sporting new love today.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sweet watch and pic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks a lot. It hit the links with me too.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Vindic8 said:


> Sporting new love today.


Beautiful watch, congratulations!


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Hexa Osprey









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## mreyman73 (Mar 6, 2013)

Just picked this one up from the post office this morning.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## dualcarb (May 13, 2016)

The iconic MM300 for today


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Armida A1 Brass on a Zulu strap from NATO Strap Co.

View attachment IMG_4684_r.jpg


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

New watch has just arrived - Helberg CH6 Special Edition 

You can find more photos and unboxing on my blog 

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

On my way to bed but forgot I was wearing my Scurfa. Off she goes......


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Smuttyb (Apr 5, 2016)

Miansai m3! I love this watch.. The accuracu is insane


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Orient Pilot


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Dagaz Black Bay tribute. TGIF!


----------



## Vinnydonuts (Jun 6, 2016)

A little beat up


----------



## avlad (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and happy Friday! Almost the weekend! TGIF!!

Can't wait to get out of the office. Got a couple of days off next week to take Jade to ECU for new student and parents' sessions. Not exactly a vaca but it's a family trip and it also beats the heck out of this place 

#PilotFriday with the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's vintage leather. 
Cheers. B


















Sorry have I mentioned how much I love this watch??? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

New to me, had to see what all the fuss was about...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Two different perspectives


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Causal Friday.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

PRS 18Q


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Wearing the blue faced Davosa Ceramic today.


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Wearing this a lot right now.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray 47


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Sm 300 today...









Regards

Cesar


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Keeper of Time (Jan 4, 2015)

Deep Blue Planet Ocean homage


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Made it to Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Happy PAM Friday everyone, 524 on DaLuca leather for me today. I hope everybody has a great weekend ahead!


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Finally converted my trusty Sinn U212 SDR from "desk" diver to a "real" diver during my check out dives for PADI Open Water Scuba Certification... looks pretty good on an Isofrane over top of a 7mm wetsuit!
No underwater pics, but suffice it to say it was clear and easy to read, easy to work the bezel with 5mm gloves, and of course it stayed dry and fog-free. I have to say that having it on my wrist gave me a much-needed sense of confidence and relaxation while performing the various skills/exercised under 40ft of murky, 46 degree water.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Switch for this tonight, Tartar hmmmm
*







*

And this for dessert
*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

New bracelet


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



DVC said:


> Finally converted my trusty Sinn U212 SDR from "desk" diver to a "real" diver during my check out dives for PADI Open Water Scuba Certification... looks pretty good on an Isofrane over top of a 7mm wetsuit!
> No underwater pics, but suffice it to say it was clear and easy to read, easy to work the bezel with 5mm gloves, and of course it stayed dry and fog-free. I have to say that having it on my wrist gave me a much-needed sense of confidence and relaxation while performing the various skills/exercised under 40ft of murky, 46 degree water.
> 
> View attachment 8475010
> ...


Looks great in its natural environment!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## johnlawschneider (Feb 3, 2016)

Friday evening switch.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

gward4 said:


> New bracelet


I love this on the speedy bracelet. Nice.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Switched to the Pelagos for the grilling phase of the evening.


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



DVC said:


> Finally converted my trusty Sinn U212 SDR from "desk" diver to a "real" diver during my check out dives for PADI Open Water Scuba Certification... looks pretty good on an Isofrane over top of a 7mm wetsuit!
> No underwater pics, but suffice it to say it was clear and easy to read, easy to work the bezel with 5mm gloves, and of course it stayed dry and fog-free. I have to say that having it on my wrist gave me a much-needed sense of confidence and relaxation while performing the various skills/exercised under 40ft of murky, 46 degree water.
> 
> View attachment 8475010
> ...


I was gonna say this was the best wrist shot ever and then DMCbanshee had to go and post his shot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## jamoss75 (Jan 1, 2009)

Zinex TriMix GMT Black Pirate on custom Red12 leather and Strap Culture buckle.









Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Raven Defender with Damasko leather strap


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Still my Armida A1 Brass. One of the greatest watches I ever had!!

View attachment IMG_4614_r.jpg


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Snowflake, Swords and Arrows.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon blue-yellow 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Not leaving my wrist anytime soon...


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Pool day


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Helberg CH6 Special Edition

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6 Saturday.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Fresh pic and new strap so...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I went with my ToxicCitizen this morning. New blue toxicnato on the Eco-Drive prodiver !
Love it. Great beater and weekend fun watch.

Gotta love Terry's hardware 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Waiting for my Raven Defender...


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Day lume. My fave gym watch on a new grey Zulu


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Softball Saturday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to my Jeep99DadUndone watch, which just landed.  I'm psyched. It's so cool, not to everyone's taste of course but love it and the whole experience.

B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

SKX007 Doxa Shark Mod


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switch to my Jeep99DadUndone watch, which just landed.  I'm psyched. It's so cool, not to everyone's taste of course but love it and the whole experience.
> 
> B
> 
> ...


Wow Brice! Very original, really love it this brown bezel rocks! Congrats, I'll take a look on their website...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switch to my Jeep99DadUndone watch, which just landed.  I'm psyched. It's so cool, not to everyone's taste of course but love it and the whole experience.
> 
> B
> 
> ...


excellent "that's you" watch. Are those branches inside the dial? Very unique. If you don't mind, did you have it customized? You can pm me if you
wish.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Father's Day weekend. Wonder how many Dads will get a watch. Hehehe.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Orthos on NATO from Cincy Strap Works










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

Pre-Fathers Day watch.

DLC Titan on custom gasgasbones strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oops! I did it again 

Yeap. This just happened  Met Art at the Oris AD to see the new 65 42mm SS and they didn't have it. This one was there and once I tried it on, it was over :lol:

I blame Art!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oops! I did it again
> 
> Yeap. This just happened  Met Art at the Oris AD to see the new 65 42mm SS and they didn't have it. This one was there and once I tried it on, it was over :lol:
> 
> ...


Well they don't call him the "Art" of closing for nothing.

They are a great pair to boot. Enjoy em'.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oops! I did it again
> 
> Yeap. This just happened  Met Art at the Oris AD to see the new 65 42mm SS and they didn't have it. This one was there and once I tried it on, it was over :lol:
> 
> ...


Well done!

Got my eye on that brass beauty, love that blue dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Bowling for charity 
Big Brothers Big Sisters for my Dads company Farmers Insurance.
That's my pop in the center.



















what the Ghostbusters are here










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

El Primero today, looking forward to an exciting round with my oldest tomorrow. That's Doug in the background.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oops! I did it again
> 
> Yeap. This just happened  Met Art at the Oris AD to see the new 65 42mm SS and they didn't have it. This one was there and once I tried it on, it was over :lol:
> 
> ...


I prefer this 42mm version for sure. Looks good in this color combo, congrats Brice!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> I prefer this 42mm version for sure. Looks good in this color combo, congrats Brice!


Merci.

Here are s couple extra pics ;-)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oops! I did it again
> 
> Yeap. This just happened  Met Art at the Oris AD to see the new 65 42mm SS and they didn't have it. This one was there and once I tried it on, it was over
> 
> ...


Congratulations Brice, looks good on'ya. Need to get 1 of yr Blue canvases on there 
Does it have curved spring-bars like the SS ? ..Let the Patina begin

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Old pic but wearing it again to go to sleep


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Helberg 

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Happy Fathers Day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I have Fuji-san on my wrist this afternoon


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci.
> 
> Here are s couple extra pics ;-)
> 
> ...


Thats a superb piece Brice :-!


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Pelagos


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Old 2 O'Clock Tank Komandirskie


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

hidden by leaves said:


> Fresh pic and new strap so...


Wow, seeing this watch in this setup was a bit of a great surprise.

Check out my setup for today


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

tygrysastyl said:


> Wow, seeing this watch in this setup was a bit of a great surprise.
> 
> Check out my setup for today
> 
> View attachment 8489530


Looks great! ; )

Switched to its cousin today...


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Old photo because I'm traveling today, but I'm currently wearing the same watch I was wearing when I became a Dad . Happy Father's Day, gents!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

fordy964 said:


> Thats a superb piece Brice :-!





watchdaddy1 said:


> Congratulations Brice, looks good on'ya. Need to get 1 of yr Blue canvases on there
> Does it have curved spring-bars like the SS ? ..Let the Patina begin
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thank you guys. 
I'll have to get 21mm canvas straps for it. Haven't removed the strap yet since I don't have 21's to replace but it seems to be using straight spring bars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Close shave...my daily diver and daily razor


----------



## Chronomies (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice looking razor


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Vintage Vostok Amphibia









using Tapatalk!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerai Zero on Toshi leather.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

A gorgeous day on Cape Cod with the #Acionna on #natostrap from @cincystrapworks










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Fathers Day! Spending mine at the pool.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The OVM on its bracelet today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Happy Father's day to all the dad's out there. I'm headed to D.C. for the week and I'm only taking the Resco. I'm going to need a tough one, as I will be with 500 fifth grade students. Have a great day!









Cheers!
Scott


----------



## dator (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Took all the skins this morning in my Tag Heuer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Back to the Pelagos for Fathers day. This is my 'go to' watch right now. So comfortable, so well balanced. Dare I say almost perfect


----------



## OmegaDoom (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Magrette


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy Father's Day WUS Dads 
Cali bound w/ the 65er unfortunately for wrk not pleasure



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Father's Day morning sun on my new SRP775. Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

After buying a sea quest during the Christmas $99 sale, I put it into my wife's keeping to dole out when she choose.

Today, Father's Day 6 months later it was released. 

Happy to have it on the wrist. An unbeatable beater for $99.

Great size, great lume, great WR, great case.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

5 two 4, happy Father's Day dads!! I hope yours was as good as mine, I have been blessed with some amazing kids!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn U1
















Taos, NM









Sent from my S7


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Helberg CH6

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrist.time (Sep 4, 2013)

New to me 14060! Swiss only, super clean, totally in love.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

hidden by leaves said:


> Looks great! ; )
> 
> Switched to its cousin today...


Well I think we are aligned with collection. I got the version you are showing here as well. Unfortunately it runs late and is with my watchmaker, who currently can't find a part. So might be the case that I'll need new one ;-), also I'm planning to get the SKX011 to have a set of 3. Sooner or later this will happen.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*YO FELLAS.........Binnacle Diver in the house!! #Bernhardt #USA #Orange #Miyota















*


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Right now...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#UndoneMonday on the ECU campus today

Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with Kronos K300. Have a great week guys!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

It's an omega first day of summer


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning from Bakersfield CA 
65er on Nomos textile shoes










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My morning Partner


----------



## avlad (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

At the PO mailing someone's Grail. Who knows....this one could be next!










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Orthos on NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MTD-1010 38mm


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Waiting for the train to take me back to DC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

Waiting in a lineup at Tim Hortons, perfect opportunity to show off my latest...









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Just got it today. I really dig the green bezel and second hand!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


>


I have the same flashlight. It's awesome and such a cool little package. But it has a very powerful magnet in the bottom end. Be careful next to your automatic watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> My morning Partner
> 
> View attachment 8499618


Such a sweet dial. Beats the sub dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Long day walking around the ECU campus today and chilling tonight with the Oris 65 CB tonight. 
I love the ToxicRooroo chocolate leather on it. Wish it came in 21  and bronze hardware  , it'd be real perfect!! Maybe need a custom job for this beauty 

Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I have the same flashlight. It's awesome and such a cool little package. But it has a very powerful magnet in the bottom end. Be careful next to your automatic watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Good point, but usually the only time it's close to a watch is when I use it to charge up the lume before heading out in the dark. Can't believe how much light it puts out for its size though.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tungsten


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oops! I did it again
> 
> Yeap. This just happened  Met Art at the Oris AD to see the new 65 42mm SS and they didn't have it. This one was there and once I tried it on, it was over
> 
> ...


Congrats

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Breitling Tuesday.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Regines Swiss Diver


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

OM Aegis


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Still the Armida A1 Brass with a Gold-Nato from cheapestnatostraps.com

View attachment IMG_5102_r.jpg


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wearing the Resco at Arlington National Cemetery. I'm overwhelmed with emotion every time I visit this place.

Scott


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris bronze LE on modified toxicRooroo. 
Looks like another hot day to walk on the ECU campus today.

Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Older pic, but this one today.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Tudor


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wrong Forum


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

On Obris Morgan rubber...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Custom engraved Acionna on NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

First time wearing it


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for G. Gerlach Otago on Mesh


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

I just picked this one up, and it is absolutely amazing.


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Rose n yellow gold


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos today on a summer isofrane


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just got this from a WUS member


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Just got this from a WUS member


Really love this blue A7


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

SMP300


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Titus Calypsomatic tonight!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Switched to the Baltic Shield for an afternoon swim with the kids.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Do you think they sell SINN?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko MM300

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Really love this blue A7


Thanks a lot! I just got home from work and swapped it to oem bracelet and I'm loving it a little more.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## s_buba (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Who says Tissot and construction don't go well together? Lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Thanks a lot! I just got home from work and swapped it to oem bracelet and I'm loving it a little more.


Agreed, diver on bracelet looks better!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Preparing stuff for 2 days of wild camping with Fam and the Rangeman


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Houls said:


> Who says Tissot and construction don't go well together? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best Tissot made IMHO...


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Inviato dal mio XT1032 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

A ray makes any day


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

H2O Hydra


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Orient Star Diver


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Titus Calypsomatic again today 😂









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Lawless 45 on crocodile shoes.


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Beautiful day on the lake with my paddle board and my omega smp 300m on a nato.










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been busy today for a day off. 
Had the grand kids here, took Ryker and pups for a long walk, kids Doctor appts, groceries... Now I need to take my jeep to the shop, then Zoé's dance classes uptown... Phew... 

The #Jeep99DadUndone has been on my wrist all day so far. I like it on that DrunkArtStraps canvas

Cheers. B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been busy today for a day off.
> Had the grand kids here, took Ryker and pups for a long walk, kids Doctor appts, groceries... Now I need to take my jeep to the shop, then Zoé's dance classes uptown... Phew...
> 
> The #Jeep99DadUndone has been on my wrist all day so far. I like it on that DrunkArtStraps canvas
> ...


I just heard back from Undone that they are going to offer a no date option. When that shows up I'll be spending some significant time on their website customizing...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Acionna on NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Scurfa D1 nato
Pre-work swim:







Post-swim lume shot:


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Still having a great time on D.C. with the only watch I brought in the trip.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II for jump day this week, I hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Borealis Estoril 300










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## HapaHapa (May 7, 2013)

Remora on ToxicRubber


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Evening switch!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been busy today for a day off.
> Had the grand kids here, took Ryker and pups for a long walk, kids Doctor appts, groceries... Now I need to take my jeep to the shop, then Zoé's dance classes uptown... Phew...
> 
> The #Jeep99DadUndone has been on my wrist all day so far. I like it on that DrunkArtStraps canvas
> ...


I might have missed it but how did you get one with no cyclop?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> I might have missed it but how did you get one with no cyclop?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew the sans-cyclop Crystal were coming so I told him to hold my watch until they had one. I didn't like the cyclop. Works better with this design

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

the_watchier said:


> Evening switch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That's a beauty!! Where did u find it? Do you know what year it is and what mvt it uses ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Hard to choose


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Digital dive watch


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 6309-7049


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. That's a beauty!! Where did u find it? Do you know what year it is and what mvt it uses ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you, it was an eBay Italy auction, this was last year. I couldn't resist 
This is from late 60's I believe.
It has a hand wound movement, I couldn't figure it out at all.
It was running a bit slow, so I sent it to a local watchmaker, he did OH it and it is working fine now; but he couldn't tell exactly the model or history of this movement!
Now it is running -7 sec a day with about 40 hrs power reserve when full wound, not bad at all!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For today Omega blue.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

the_watchier said:


> Thank you, it was an eBay Italy auction, this was last year. I couldn't resist
> This is from late 60's I believe.
> It has a hand wound movement, I couldn't figure it out at all.
> It was running a bit slow, so I sent it to a local watchmaker, he did OH it and it is working fine now; but he couldn't tell exactly the model or history of this movement!
> ...


Nice. Thank for taking the time to reply.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I went back to the Oris bronze LE this morning. Can't get enough of this watch. Love the gold hands and markers on the deep blue dial. Must be seen to fully appreciate. Home Run for Oris imho.

Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Went with the Calypsomaric today again 😂

























Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Like a scene from "The Shining"


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar SS for CBT.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

This just came in today. I can not say enough about the Quality, Utility, Comfort, Lume and overall wow factor of this watch!

Only question I have is, why did it take me so long to get here in the first place?

Loving my new Pelagos along with more Big League Chew.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Vintage Conquest



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CB750 said:


> This just came in today. I can not say enough about the Quality, Utility, Comfort, Lume and overall wow factor of this watch!
> 
> Only question I have is, why did it take me so long to get here in the first place?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club and congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Vintage Conquest
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


This looks great!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Pelagos tonight on a DrunkArtStraps charcoal canvas as I am grilling out enjoying a Wild Blue and about to savor a NY strip 

Probably my favorite Pelagos combo. 
Cheers. B
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GO senator sixties today, for whatever reason I can't post pictures via tapatalk this evening.


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

That_Turtle said:


>


Enjoying mine today too, my friend



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Estoril 300


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Took the Isofrane off and put on an Armida. I like the look, and the thinness fits better with the short placement of the lug pins


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

The people have spoken!!! 
What a fantastic victory for democracy!
Expecting trials but I believe in the King of Kings!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Fatboi_ET said:


> The people have spoken!!!
> What a fantastic victory for democracy!
> Expecting trials but I believe in the King of Kings!


The Pound Sterling is taking a vicious pounding down this morning against the US Dollar.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Giddy up, Friday! Hi-yo, Squale! Away!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> The Pound Sterling is taking a vicious pounding down this morning against the US Dollar.


...and I'm sure we will face more trials as a consequence of this vote.
The potential consequences were made very clear to the nation.


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Well Good Morning from not part of EU anymore, equally wearing some Union Jack colours with this Seiko today.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I hate 10 to 10 , come to think of it 5 to 11 is no better!!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Beacher today


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Artego 500m


Love that blue!


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Went back to the Oris LE bronze on the OEM strap. 
TGIF !!

Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

gward4 said:


> Love that blue!


Thanks my friend! I tried many dials but this blue is stunning.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF.....made it through another week.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

While sitting in traffic! 

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

1st gen. Sea Shadow.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

On the beach.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Fish on! Tuna has arrived.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Mobil1Mach (Sep 8, 2013)

Started the day with the 6139...then the Raven Defender arrived...


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Helberg CH6 Special Edition

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Commander 300 on regimental stripe NATO from Zach at Cincy Strap Works.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 857 UTC on Sinn rubber. 




























All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Aqua Terra on a rainy day.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That_Turtle said:


> On the beach.


Congrats. Looks good on you and in its element here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Raven Defender


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Hexa K500 on brown suede clockwork synergy strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

PAM Friday five two 4: great weekend everybody!!!!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Mario1985 said:


>


=====================================
Ichiwawa!!


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Kailua Beach, Oahu, Hawaii
(Orsa Sea Angler comes back home)









Killing Confusion by Eliminating Options.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

cairoanan said:


>


:-x it needs a deep ultrasounds cleaning!!! :roll:


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

amrvf said:


> :-x it needs a deep ultrasounds cleaning!!! :roll:


Heck no, that's a tool watch baby. Ain't no babying it allowed. It's a monster, not an angel.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Wearing this awesome chunk of steel today! Helberg CH6 Special Edition

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr

I also posted a full review on my blog if you are interested


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

ready for the first swim meet of the season..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> ready for the first swim meet of the season..


in short, of the water it will feel only the perfume...


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Still....Armida A1 Brass on woman's wrist 

View attachment IMG_5101_r.jpg


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Today wearing Seiko Sea Urchin at Jakarta seaside restaurant.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## lsvemir (Dec 25, 2015)

Croatia - Portugal  21:00


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The green Silverstone today.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## kirklyn (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Still diggin the DB hulk


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Orthos on NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O Orca


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello guys! Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

2006 Black Manta


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MPP G-14.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Seamaster crossing SF Bay. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I went with the Jeep99DadUndone watch this morning. This was the first Undone watch they made for a client with the cyclop-less Crystal. They have ND dials coming too 
I am having an orange second hand installed.

Have a great day. B

In front of the inspiration for the watch, my 99TJ 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Perfect combo Brice.
The canvas strap was made for that watch.

I'll bet this will be a keeper. 



Jeep99dad said:


> I went with the Jeep99DadUndone watch this morning. This was the first Undone watch they made for a client with the cyclop-less Crystal. They have ND dials coming too
> I am having an orange second hand installed.
> 
> Have a great day. B
> ...


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Until the sun goes down. Happy weekend.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

(ORIENT Mako USA)


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Been a busy ,long ,hot week and another day of manual labor so the quartz 
grab& go is in order










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

zed073 said:


> Perfect combo Brice.
> The canvas strap was made for that watch.
> 
> I'll bet this will be a keeper.


Most likely ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Cro-Por 0:0

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

martinv76 said:


> Cro-Por 0:0
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


That's my favourite *Sinn*. Gorgeous, man.


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> That's my favourite *Sinn*. Gorgeous, man.


Thanks bro. If im closer you it could be yours for some amount of green bills. Lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

OVM LE today.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Had to get the Scurfa into a few pics at our baby shower today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Let's work on that Patina at the pool on mid-90's weather 
Love that dome.

Have a great afternoon. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BRad704 said:


> Had to get the Scurfa into a few pics at our baby shower today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!
Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Let's work on that Patina at the pool on mid-90's weather
> Love that dome.
> 
> Have a great afternoon.
> ...


Nice shot Brice so you see this sticking around?

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

BRad704 said:


> Had to get the Scurfa into a few pics at our baby shower today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to meet you. Congratulations your in for some fun.Best thing in life is being a Daddy

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Obris Morgan today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Evening switch to Blumo on a navy ToxicNato.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Congrats to both you and your wife.
Doesn't get any better.



BRad704 said:


> Had to get the Scurfa into a few pics at our baby shower today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

A1 on Dievas strap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

El primero for me today, and a nice shot my son sent me with his Armida.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Switching back to the Titus again 😍









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Switching to the Ocean One for the evening. Did some work on it this afternoon. Swapped the ceramic bezel insert for the more legible aluminum one and removed the cyclops. I like this much better.


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> Had to get the Scurfa into a few pics at our baby shower today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats from another Scurfa owner!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Mixing it up today with a non diver! A rare event!


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

View attachment IMG_3077_r.jpg


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Dame place, different watch


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Spent most of the day with the Turtle.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## dbolster24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Sunday Funday!










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sun Diver III today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

Tudor and some coffee this AM


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll be wearing both of these again today, the Oris bronze LE and my custom Undone, both on Zulu. 








Started with the Oris this morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I love when this enters the rotation. Nice heft, uncluttered dial, great fitting bracelet.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Steinhart (photo taken earlier) watching the Germany vs Slovakia game.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

Oi!


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Last beach day for the Baltic Shield and I. Back to reality tomorrow.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Tissot Seastar 1000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

sticky said:


> View attachment 8563602


wow I love this watch what is the model??


----------



## Substance-p (Apr 13, 2012)

Vacation watch. 90+ outside everyday and lots of time spent in unfamiliar territory calls for lightweight and compass option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sea Dweller from earlier today taking a walk to the lake with my daughter. I'm resting up today for an intense work week ahead.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Took the Landeron compressor for a spin in the FRS today 😃









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Relaxing at the lake with the family.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

1st hour of the morning of the 27th. Have a happy Monday.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Good morning and have a great day!

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*Yo Fellas, Ocean 1 BLACK in the House #Steinhart #DLC





















*


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Pikachu


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Toh said:


> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


That's the first "real" pic I've seen of that watch. I'll admit borealis intrigued me..they announced it after I bought my po. Hope you like it


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

delco714 said:


> That's the first "real" pic I've seen of that watch. I'll admit borealis intrigued me..they announced it after I bought my po. Hope you like it


Same with me mate.. the pict is hot! Now i really need to make a room for it


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

delco714 said:


> That's the first "real" pic I've seen of that watch. I'll admit borealis intrigued me..they announced it after I bought my po. Hope you like it


Thanks, I do like it... looks even better in person... congrats on your po... my po is taking a back seat for this new guy, for now... 

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Toh said:


> Thanks, I do like it... looks even better in person... congrats on your po... my po is taking a back seat for this new guy, for now...
> 
> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


Interesting you have both. What pushed you to the borealis then? I'm intrigued


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This vintage seiko on a nato today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue On Watchadoo


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Benarus BronzeMO on D.A. canvas










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

delco714 said:


> Interesting you have both. What pushed you to the borealis then? I'm intrigued


I find them different enough, I guess... also because I love vintage SM300 and I was confident that Borealis would make a great homage









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gonna be a Pilot day with the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on a vintage DrunkArtStraps leather. This is one of be happy to wear everyday with different straps.

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hydra


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

DP


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Stupid phone looked upright when I took the pic , ha ha










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Benarus BronzeMO on D.A. canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killer combo William!


----------



## ermicas (Dec 17, 2015)

Invicta Reserve Hydromax and UEFA Italy vs. Spain in the backround

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Aramar Lunar Sky LE On Canvas


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Yobokies Monster Mod ...*​*







*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Danny T said:


>


My goodness... Everything matches everything


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1. Patina is setting in nicely... On stingray/Maddog combo.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

New shoes for the Oris.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

The new arrives need another switch... I love this blue dial!


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Still with black Bay










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Got this one on the right wrist 









And his brother on the left









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hojuturtle (Aug 15, 2014)

Glowing tuna


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

My three watch rotation has been dominated by the hexa lately.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

New straps came in today so I'm taking them for a test drive.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Strap swap. Have a great evening!

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For the afternoon and evening, Orient Blue Ray


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

After a busy week back to posting here again...


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

New to me Raven Vintage. I know it's from 2013, but wonderful job, Steve and Ralf. Can't wait to see the two new models under development.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Aloha









Killing Confusion by Eliminating Options.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

johnny action said:


> Aloha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one groovy looking watch! I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with this Hexa Osprey


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Orient Poseidon


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday on a ToxicNato.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

TC with gilt dial and proper hands on a jubilee! 

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New arrival 
We welcomed Elena into our family last night, both mom & baby are healthy.  Grandchild #3... She seems so tiny and weighed 6.5 lbs.










Today I am wearing the Seiko Cocktail Time on Art's hybrid canvas.

Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Vinnydonuts (Jun 6, 2016)

Not exactly a dive watch. But hey I've taken it diving


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Congrats Brice!!!  

I'm up for Tuna Tuesday


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

Just a taste of the Texas Hill Country.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

teaching my son to swim...


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> New arrival
> We welcomed Elena into our family last night, both mom & baby are healthy.  Grandchild #3... She seems so tiny and weighed 6.5 lbs.
> 
> 
> ...


Big congrats Brice, she is beautiful! Children are such a blessing, thanks for sharing.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... Seiko Monster Mod ...

... Maratac Two Piece 20mm Black Nylon Strap ...

*













​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Congratulations Brice on your 3rd grandchild. Such is the miracle of a life in your arms.

Is that your "babysitter's watch"? Lol.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday















Cheers,

Rick


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Afternoon switch to the Baltic shield. 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Here's last year's Father's day gift and what I'm wearing today.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1.


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 today, still haven't switched to a nato.


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Beater Lumi

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

Soo the watch ended up being slightly out of focus, much to my chagrin, but I had to share anyway. Zeno Magellano GMT on baseball-glove leather at 9000 feet.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Still with this guy...on a Marine Nationale strap by Erika (http://erikasoriginals.com/shop/watch-straps-ready-to-wear.html.html)


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

Oris Cell Pic (1 of 1) by Steven Ragan, on Flickr


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bluernote (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Seiko Turtle on a nato strap

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

....


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Seiko SKX007 + Dagaz Black/Blue "Batman" Bezel insert + Strapcode Super Jubilee Bracelet.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Burberry bracelet on Estoril


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

no diver today.

I have _"the head on air"_, therefore a god Flieger Uhr can be us! b-)


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

PO2500D on N80 canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo Turtle


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Larry23 said:


> Burberry bracelet on Estoril
> View attachment 8592570


Great combo!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos on DrunkArtStraps canvas today. Always a great combo and makes you think like you don't need another watch 


Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice weather this morning.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pelagos on DrunkArtStraps canvas today. Always a great combo and makes you think like you don't need another watch


Great combo! I feel like Art's canvas would make me think like I don't need another strap.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The Vlatislavia Conceptum V3 for me today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Longines Chronograph on Navy Horween from B&R Bands.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RocketHurricane said:


> Longines Chronograph on Navy Horween from B&R Bands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beautiful watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

DMCBanshee said:


>


love that camo version.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

59yukon01 said:


>


damn, that is classic.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

David Woo said:


> love that camo version.


Thanks my friend!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

David Woo said:


> damn, that is classic.


Thank you!


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Duplicate


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

This has been glued to my wrist the past few days.


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

New shoes for my OVM2. Beautiful strap but needs some serious breaking in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Just received the Borealis Estroil 300!
Love it 😂









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Three 8 eight today back from Panerai service in Texas. Pretty disappointed with the new scratches on the bezel, but at least I can enjoy wearing it again.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## GTI1991 (Jun 20, 2016)

MIDO


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

There are some awfully suspect "divers" watches on display here - but in an attempt to redress the balance&#8230;


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

MKII Graywater










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Wild! Just Wild.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## jaeiger (Mar 9, 2014)

Got the trident on a black nato. Trying for a BBN vibe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Really impressed with rob new Alpina KM710 reedition with manufacture mvt. Totally works for me and rocks Art's canvas. 


















Here with the Heritage SuperCompressor diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Really impressed with rob new Alpina KM710 reedition with manufacture mvt. Totally works for me and rocks Art's canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Alpina collection seems to be growing Brice..looking good...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early morning watch, late sleeper owner


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*BERNHARDT IN THE HOUSE!!!! #USA #BinnacleDiver #Orange #Miyota














*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Man, I can't believe how long I waited for this one, it's here now. I can breathe again. Nah being serious, it was worth the wait.


----------



## Hywel Owen (Jun 24, 2016)

Vostok Amphibia on crappy Nato strap. But at least the dial is cool!


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Seiko fff today


----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the Alpina KM710 on DrunkArtStraps canvas. Love this watch. 41.5mm case is the right size and the box dome Crystal is very nice. The vintage touches are just right, no overdone dark beige faux vintage lume. Gotta love manufacturers who still do champfers and do them well with great transitions from Polished to SS surfaces. 
The movement is the new Alpina manufacture subdial date caliber with ball bearing rotor.

I'm a fan!
Have a great day. 
Brice




























Not a great shot, sorry. Very nice IMHO but it's not overkill. It has côtés de Genève, perlage, beveled bridge edges and rodhium finished ...
42PR 30.5 mm and 6.3mm tall. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> New arrival
> We welcomed Elena into our family last night, both mom & baby are healthy.  Grandchild #3... She seems so tiny and weighed 6.5 lbs.
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

#CBT #TBT w' Invicta


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The Estoril again today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Just received the Borealis Estroil 300!
> Love it ?
> 
> 
> ...


Nice photo

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Estoril on leather today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

It's seems my attempt to redress the balance has failed - I'm still seeing watches that definitely aren't divers!
Still, in the interests of letting bygones be bygones, here's another look at the latest acquisition...



&#8230;and one that's been lingering in the watch box like a bad smell&#8230;(no not really - love this watch)







Congrats Brice, on the newest addition to the family fold - now get an actual divers watch strapped on! :-d


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Time at the lake with the family.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bryan66 said:


> Time at the lake with the family.


Nothing like being at the lake! Have fun and see your still enjoying the BS as am I.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Nice photo
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

This was waiting for me when I got home from work. Mandatory swap for the evening, whilst working on completing the nursery. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> The Estoril again today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mazda 3?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

B.Boston said:


> Mazda 3?


That's a scion FRS, or a Toyota GT86 if you are based in Europe 😀

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

The ease of reading this watch is best among my collection. The dial/marker contrast and length of hands does it for me.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris CB LE on a DrunkArtStraps chococanvas 
Love this combo. Patina is starting.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

^^^ Nice Brice!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Still with this Hexa Osprey


Hello Rambo 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Frogman
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


U really love frogs


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Martinus said:


> ^^^ Nice Brice!
> 
> View attachment 8612450


Thanks. Your Heuer is dreamy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tommy_boy said:


> The ease of reading this watch is best among my collection. The dial/marker contrast and length of hands does it for me.


Agreed. Super legible. 
Is that an Archimede? Ti or SS?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## mmason (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

The lume on the Tag Heuer Aquaracer is really underrated. I just walked outside for less than a minute and it isn't even all that bright out yet and the dial is glowing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks, Brice.

Stowa, SS.

It's readable in the dark, too. b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vostok Komandirskie Tank


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!!!

I wanted to try something different and got my first 24-hr watch, the affordable Lum-Tec B28. As with most my watches, I remove the OEM strap and stuck it on a canvas  This happens to be Art's first weathered canvas.

Have a great day. 
B









This B series has a great case, simple but nice design, great size and proportions, sits flat and is very strap friendly! 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy July 4th weekend! Red, white, and blue for me today.


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## AngryScientist (Jul 24, 2014)

i own a bunch of watches, the vast majority of which are automatic mechanical dive watches. i've been riding my motorcycle a whole lot lately this summer, one of which is a single cylinder "thumper". i know most of the dive watches are up for the challenge, but i just cant help feeling all the rad vibration and bouncing around isnt the best for the mechanical movements. Thus i've bought a few digitals this year for rough duty purposes. been loving this one lately:








[/URL]IMG_0783 by Angry8cientist, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Canada Day!

Have a great long weekend for the North American continent. USA 4th of July coming up.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello guys! Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

New band day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hywel Owen (Jun 24, 2016)

SKX007 on oyster, because I'm a sheep! Baaaaaa.....

But it is *really* nice, and the Strapcode/Miltat bracelets are just gorgeous for the money.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> New band day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike. Exactly the watch I had bought it for. Glad you like it and perfect match!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Certina Precidrive DS Action


----------



## HoroloRobert (May 15, 2016)

My watch more comments by others.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've fallen for this one and will likely end up buying it when I free up $. 
really well done by Alpina and size is great for me.

Have a great weekend. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Big surprise here, 5 two 4 for PAM Friday, getting ready for the weekend with nine pounds of fresh gulf shrimp.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Great minds think alike. Exactly the watch I had bought it for. Glad you like it and perfect match!


It really is perfect.

Found the watch my wife gave me (after 6 missing months) so I swapped to that for dinner. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

alex79 said:


> U really love frogs


Yes Alex, a lot  Thank you and of course loving this one 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

For the foreseeable future, Omega


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*Ocean Ghost for Saturday*


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Worn out and off to bed I go....without Scurfa of course.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

New catch, Seiko SBDN028 Solar Tuna

Seiko Solar TUNA SBDN028 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Solar TUNA SBDN028 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

AngryScientist said:


> i own a bunch of watches, the vast majority of which are automatic mechanical dive watches. i've been riding my motorcycle a whole lot lately this summer, one of which is a single cylinder "thumper". i know most of the dive watches are up for the challenge, but i just cant help feeling all the rad vibration and bouncing around isnt the best for the mechanical movements. Thus i've bought a few digitals this year for rough duty purposes. been loving this one lately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Royal Enfield?


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Black Bay for Saturday night out


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*yo, fellas..........OCEAN BLACK IN THE HOUSE!!! #Steinhart #DLC
















*


----------



## avlad (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

muchacho_ said:


> New catch, Seiko SBDN028 Solar Tuna
> 
> Seiko Solar TUNA SBDN028 by muchacho86, on Flickr
> 
> Seiko Solar TUNA SBDN028 by muchacho86, on Flickr


That looks awesome ! 
What do you think about it, honestly ? 
I like yours and the blue/rose the most.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Air Blue Bravo on a navy blue nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Hanging out this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Beautiful day


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn U2









Sent from my S7


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

aahyuup said:


> View attachment 8616730
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_Nice Maratac....You got PM's from me...

Sinn'n Saturday on Maddog

_


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Helluva look, James! |>  :-! b-)



thejames1 said:


> Sinn U2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sinn'n Saturday


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Helluva look, James! |>  :-! b-)


definitely a weekend combo!

Sent from my S7


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Same watch and strap combo 4 days in a row. Unprecedented.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

v-Wolf


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok last switch for today, ecozilla on maddog


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Actually near a body of water.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Undone watch on a new Toxicnato with matching PVD hardware. Thanks Terry!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Whoops, not a diver!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Adventuring with the Aqua Terra today.


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

Wearing this and drinking this on a perfect sunny day.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BERNHARDT 1st Generation 'CORSAIR' #SwissETA #SummerWatch #MicroClassic 














*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Poolside with the Lüm-Tec B28 on a grey Toxicnato. 
Good day gents

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Old reliable today for chores around the house


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love driving top down when the sun is going down. 
Oris bronze CB LE on DrunkArtStraps canvas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Seiko Solar Tuna SBDN028

Seiko Solar TUNA SBDN028 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> That looks awesome !
> What do you think about it, honestly ?
> I like yours and the blue/rose the most.


Thank you! I have mixed feelings. It's a tuna, it looks great but I don't particularly like the plastic shroud. I think it's a bit overpriced, perhaps due to this limitation thing. It would make a killer $200 watch but at almost $400 you have better options for a dive watch. I'm not sure if it's staying, will see 

Here is my unboxing and hands-on review: Unboxing and Hands-on Review of Seiko Solar TUNA SBDN028 | Lug2Lug


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OVM 1.0


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

muchacho_ said:


> Thank you! I have mixed feelings. It's a tuna, it looks great but I don't particularly like the plastic shroud. I think it's a bit overpriced, perhaps due to this limitation thing. It would make a killer $200 watch but at almost $400 you have better options for a dive watch. I'm not sure if it's staying, will see
> 
> Here is my unboxing and hands-on review: Unboxing and Hands-on Review of Seiko Solar TUNA SBDN028 | Lug2Lug


Thanks a lot. I had a feeling you'd say pretty much the same thing. I appreciate the honesty.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Speed Dragon on Geckota rally strap


----------



## heingericke (May 30, 2016)

cairoanan said:


> Speed Dragon on Geckota rally strap


That remind me of an owl..... A good thing, by the way.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

^^sometimes when the hour/min hands are at 6:30 or so it looks like Pinocchio.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

not the best pic...


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

JR Aquascope - still trying to figure out if it's too big..










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 On Canvas


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

sorry for the low visibility, at Murro di Porco cape there was some backwash. ;-)

today is the CH1 turn


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


>


I've seen this in a bunch of threads this morning. You're killing me! I have their site bookmarked but there's no way I can sneak something that colourful into the rotation


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Orca; DLC Torpedo on stingray shoes. The "inclined ceramic bezel" gives her quite a profile.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Weather is not participating for an intended pool day.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Orthos on NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



amrvf said:


> sorry for the low visibility, at Murro di Porco cape there was some backwash. ;-)
> 
> today is the CH1 turn
> 
> ...


Nice pictures, looks like a lot of great time!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I really love this new Oris, probably my best purchase in a long time with the Alpina chrono. 
I'll probably end up buying the SS version on steel as a daily wearer at work and the blue nato to go with it.

Have a great Sunday. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Danny T said:


>


Holy crap that's cool!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wakmann










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Wakmann
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so hot!!
Is that their 38mm case ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## v.adnan (Jun 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Have a happy and free Independence day.


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

Great looking watch.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's so hot!!
> Is that their 38mm case ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice
36mm w/o crown

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Technically yesterday not today, but the Explorer 2 whilst in Amsterdam on my mini stag do part 1!










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Regines Diver


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Can't get this damn Ocean BLACK DLC off my wrist #PrettyGood #Steinhart















*


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Pool Party time










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Tatoskok









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Evening grillin' with my Seiko 7002 & throwback weekend on the tuner.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Patina is coming along nicely!

Sent from my S7


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Puck









Sent from my S7


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy 4th of July to our neighbors south of the border on this dark and early Monday morning.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi , i'm Italian ..this is my first post , i love Dive...

big hello to you !


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Cuda strap, ready for the next dive! ;-)


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

toh... ...hanno aperto le gabbie? :-d

You love DIVER and not DIVE! b-)

You are WELCOME! :-!


----------



## aardwolf.sg (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

my modded gravity master with nabu smart watch


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKOSKX399


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Estoril 300


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... Speedmaster ...

*





















​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

White Harpoon


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

weklund said:


> *... Speedmaster ... *


"stellar" diver, rather lunar! ... :-d


----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega600 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Bo' Estoril 300


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm still digging the SNZH53 on shark mesh.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Air Blue Bravo on bracelet. I love this thing on the OEM bracelet so idk why I always take it off. Lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

BFK


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

tekong said:


>


Ooo... What is it?


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

The old faithful... Doing it's thing since 2003. 
The practicality of this beater cannot be matched by any of the other pieces in the stable!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I just received this Titanium 2100 today


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Lawless 45 for the 4th. Enjoy responsibly...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy 4th! Lum-Tec B28 on Toxicnato for the pool party. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 8645402


Love those Marine Masters


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Happy Independence Day everyone!


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Happy birthday, America!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy 4th! Lum-Tec B28 on Toxicnato for the pool party.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


You can't post a lum-tec without a lum shot  that's just like foreplay then leaving to watch TV 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

John Adams wrote about the Celebration of Independence that it "...ought to be solemnized with pomp and parade, with shows, games, sports, guns, bells, bonfires, and illuminations, from one end of this continent to the other, from this time forward forever more."


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

Been wearing it on this rubber for the last few days, it's nice.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Crezo said:


> You can't post a lum-tec without a lum shot  that's just like foreplay then leaving to watch TV
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I'll work on that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Grilling out in the heat with a refreshing Shock-Top and my Jeep99DadUndone watch. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Time to pay the bills.....  b4 tonight's festivities










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

New dial and hands on the Monster


----------



## Saonoi (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Ocean BLACK DLC on rubber deployment #Steinhart


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Crezo said:


> You can't post a lum-tec without a lum shot  that's just like foreplay then leaving to watch TV
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Your wish is my command 

Quicky lume shot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Damasko DA46 Black on an olive isofrane.








Hope everyone had a great day.

Sent from my S7


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy 4th of July fellas 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My Citizen BN0000-04H wr 30 with Mesh ;-)

















Goooood morning!


----------



## Obsessed Much (May 22, 2013)

Marathon TSAR for work. Would really like the new GSAR with revised dial and tritium seconds hand but the quartz is better for work (I'm a tradesman)









Edit: Sorry for the rotated photo, not sure why that happened


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

castlk said:


>


I've seen very few Invicta watches that I like but this one is really nice looking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Tuesday Blues.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Legend Diver with mesh..









(photo archive)


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Steinhart O1V on toxicnatos 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
I'll kick off the week with the beautiful Alpina K.M.710 on a brown DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a great day!
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Orange Monster. Easily my favorite watch right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6 on "patina painted" custom.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jump hour today










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

MDT IT said:


> Legend Diver with mesh..
> 
> View attachment 8650946


la classe non è acqua! 

_[the class isn't water!]_


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

tommy_boy said:


>


fantastic setup dial/hands/bezel-insert for underwater use! :-!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Today I am sporting my Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono in black.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Dievas Divergraph ...

*​*














​
*


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm hoping this strap conforms a bit over time. Right now is really thick and straight /stiff. Second hand but new condition and had to trim the cut-aways to fit my case. Not sure if I like the wider band on a 40mm case.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Reef snorkeling :-!

Prometheus Manta Ray


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Stunning!


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## alex63 (Feb 28, 2015)

MDT IT said:


> My Citizen BN0000-04H wr 30 with Mesh ;-)
> 
> View attachment 8649834
> 
> ...


Buonanotte..


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

3 eighty eight to start off the work week


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My first modern Amphibian!








Brushed the top of the case to give it a little contrast with the bezel and polished sides; love it.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Substance-p (Apr 13, 2012)

Breitling Super ocean rose gold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Though it's Speedy Tuesday, I'm wearing this for when I go to the gym between meetings. Here's my 55 fathoms skx mod on a blue obris morgan 40 stories up.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Stunning!


Thank you! First time I've tried this strap on this watch. I really like it.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos on canvas tonight.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Switching back-and-forth between these two very different new arrivals...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## BKCM (Jan 4, 2016)

With my giant Graham for today !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Aquis date DLC


----------



## wildstar (Mar 2, 2010)

SKX011J with modded hands and bezel, great summer watch


----------



## alex63 (Feb 28, 2015)

Pam 1b


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

MM300

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

having lunch at my fav steak house with my vintage citizen promaster diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Fresh out of the box, my latest arrival 114060. Took it to the Rolex Service Centre in Toronto to get it sized free of charge. Also free was the Rolex book catalogue and Tudor catalogue. Also free was a Rolex cleaning cloth. My Black Beauty.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My Helberg CH8 Bronze WR100 and my friend Falco67- Enrico with Seiko 007 mod.

Ussel Castle Valle d'Aosta Italy...

















Good time.. Hi ;-)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SKX399


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Zodiac Jet Aeronaut from the 60' farewell tour










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

MDT IT said:


> My Helberg CH8 Bronze WR100 and my friend Falco67- Enrico with Seiko 007 mod.
> 
> Ussel Castle Valle d'Aosta Italy...


diver d'alta montagna! :-d

[high mountain diver!]


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Trying blue combo on Hexa Osprey


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Rocking my new Commander 300 on vanilla scented rubber strap...I can still smell the vanilla on my wrist lol..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

amrvf said:


> diver d'alta montagna! :-d
> 
> [hight mountain diver!]


Diciamo di montagna media , fondovalle fronte Saint Vincent ... Le alte quote sono a fianco ,

non siamo riusciti ad arrivare al Monte Bianco , la' in fondo faceva bruttoo|;-)


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> SKX399 On Canvas


Nice canvas mate, who make it?


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Little , but strong Dive .. Citizen Eco WR 30























;-)


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

w4kz said:


> Nice canvas mate, who make it?


Thanks, a shoesmaker near me made this canvas. I asked for more straps but unfortunately he seems too busy for making straps anymore...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I am wearing the Oris Carl Brashear LE on Art's green canvas and matching bronze stitching.

Have a great day. B


















Love that blue 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## alex63 (Feb 28, 2015)

Squale 101 L.E. Yellow dial


----------



## alex63 (Feb 28, 2015)

The same Squale 101 L.E. After replaced dial


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Overseas for a Wednesday that feels like a Tuesday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Alpina KM710 before I pass it on to Art and I give the heritage diver a go. 
Love this one and it's great on canvas 

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Estoril on perlon


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

SBBN015 Tuna

Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

......first thing in the morning!!!


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Good morning:









Invicta based mod, homage of a SKX009, vintage ...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi Falco !!

To day my Marinemaster


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 6306-7001 and PAPUA NEW GUINEA ELINBARI A


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
Haven't had time to snap or post for ages, but have been almost exclusively wearing a Kingston. 

Either the C3 - dressy here on an 'ebay special' super jubilee (not perfect, but very comfy - actually intended for Key West, once it arrives) :









...or my regular hiking/swimming choice BGW9, here on turquoise isofake :









Absolutely melting weather here - just had the longest unbroken run of days over 35ºC since records began - so hoping the genuine turquoise Isofrane I've ordered gets here soon, this copy is nice for the price, but smells a bit weird in the sweaty, sticky heat... :roll:
'


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Taking a break on the lake right now. Got my lake watch with me  smp 300m










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

775 on an olive ToxicNato.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Commander by the poil








And commanding a Jeep









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Oris bronze CB on canvas this morning.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm back after some time with this watch on wrist today:









Thanks for watching!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

3 hours to go


----------



## cpscott84 (Sep 12, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Commander by the poil
> And commanding a Jeep
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I really regret not pulling the trigger on one of these when I had the chance.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

old ass 1969 Timex Skindiver



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My latest....and first Armida. Great 4th of July discount. 










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Cheers,
Pat


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Just can't seem to unseat the King lately.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Waiting for an Armida A1 in the mail, wearing my Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT on an orange Isofrane today with a matching bracelet I got on a sailing trip in CT










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly arrived OM Rubber trying on Hexa Osprey


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Waiting on the seafarer, going with Hexa again..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

High-intensity titanium Seiko for some shopping, not diving.. .I do love me some shopping



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

View attachment 8674706


View attachment 8674754


View attachment 8674770


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Incoming: Seafarer II


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

216570 today, this will serve as my vacation watch this year


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Ninja with a view from Vegas


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Kobe City Fire Bureau GW-9400FBJ-4JR Rangeman


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Seiko Solar Tuna SBDN028 on bonetto flat vent

Seiko Solar TUNA SBDN028 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Solar TUNA SBDN028 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Solar TUNA SBDN028 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Prometheus* Piranha... 

























;-)
*


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn U2 in a traffic jam... 😠










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3 On Camo Canvas


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Tissot Seastar overlooking the pool.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am spending a few days with the new Alpina Heritage Seastrong SuperCompressor case. Trying to decide if I can live with the date. It's actually not as bad on the wrist as I thought. White dial version obviously helps with that a bit more. 
I need to take better pics but the grey dial is very nice with a graphite color and sunray feel that has a blue hue to it at times. 
Love the case and lug design is better than my old LLD- shorter and more curved so it doesn't wear so long and no gap between strap and case. The inner bezel also handles better. I had a hard time keeping the bezel lined where I had it when screwing the crown back in. This one is very precise.

TGIF. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF! Seiko SRP779 for me today.


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Sinful weekend


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## OmegaDoom (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

thinking of selling it... too thick for my taste


----------



## OmegaDoom (Jun 3, 2015)

a zelos carbon - I am returning it.


----------



## OmegaDoom (Jun 3, 2015)

gettiong myself a zelos cosmos


----------



## OmegaDoom (Jun 3, 2015)

and a seiko enemal


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Yo, Fellas get'n my ORANGE ON!!! #Bernhardt #BinnacleDiver #USA #AmericanCompany #FredHead*


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm putting this on for dinner with the family and celebrating my wife's birthday. Have a great weekend!

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wrist time for Steinhart


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Toh said:


> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


Very nice picture and subject, well done!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Here it is Friday again and I'm wearing my 5 two 4....... again. Probably not the most comfortable of choices as the mercury reached 94F today but I love this one and enjoyed every sweaty moment. HAGWE!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Luckydawg003 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jason Lewellen (Apr 17, 2016)

Zelos Helmsman with a Mansarea strap.


----------



## Jason Lewellen (Apr 17, 2016)

OmegaDoom said:


> a zelos carbon - I am returning it.


Didn't like it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Seiko BM today









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HAGWE errbody!










This message isn't angry, it's just my thumbs working furiously...


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy weekend gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Very nice picture and subject, well done!!


Thanks Spunwell! 😊

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Evening watch.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Sea Dragon in the damn house! #Borealis #RetroModernism


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

Pelagos + Saturday + BBQ + Beverage = Great start to the weekend.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeep99dad Undone watch on ToxicNato. Have a great weekend. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CB750 said:


> View attachment 8691842
> 
> 
> Pelagos + Saturday + BBQ + Beverage = Great start to the weekend.


Great shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

EZM 10 and a drunkart strap









Sent from my S7


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Borealis Estoril 300




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

New strap day. 

Cheap parnis on the left, steinhart in the middle and C&B on the right. I think I'm going with the C&B for a while. It's just light enough to be different.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

aahyuup said:


> View attachment 8694554
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice boots Seth

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II today after working around the house.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Mako USA


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless 45 on stingray.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one for yard work.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Scott6739 said:


> I'm putting this on for dinner with the family and celebrating my wife's birthday. Have a great weekend!
> 
> Cheers!
> Scott


Stunning dial. I have become a huge Tissot fan since buying my Seastar 1000. I find myself wanting more of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

USPSA Match today. Wore the O1B on a NATO.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Headed to work


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Estoril 300


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Explorer II today after working around the house.


Looking good love the Doxa hat...Color coding is perfection

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Houls said:


> Stunning dial. I have become a huge Tissot fan since buying my Seastar 1000. I find myself wanting more of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir! It's my "go to" dress watch. I love it.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from The Talk of Tapa


Nice combo! Looing good

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from The Talk of Tapa


I really like that, a great look! I miss my A1. Solid as a tank


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Little lume at the drive-thru.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Back on shark mesh.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Blue Estoril on marine nationale strap 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Vinnydonuts (Jun 6, 2016)

As soon as I can pry these spring bars off I'll put on a nicer strap


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Happy Sunday, friends!



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Lum-Tec


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Giroxa Old Diver


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Switched to the new arrival, Crepas/Tactico Anko 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CB750 (May 18, 2016)

Sunday - Off to the gym and then short beach run.

Back at the house later in the day for some drinks with friends and making Woodfire Pizza.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Turdle on the amazing Toxicrubber.


----------



## Ziggy Zuko (Jun 8, 2016)

GSAR :muscle:?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Francois Pralus or Michel Cluizel Praliné 78%?

SEIKO 6306-7001


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Porch life.


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna on a ToxicNato in my happy place.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Happy Sunday.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

After France's loss vs. Portugal I switched to the Oris Bronze LE to cheer me up  I like this combo a lot, this DrunkArtStraps green canvas with matching bronze stitching was made for this beauty 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> After France's loss vs. Portugal I switched to the Oris Bronze LE to cheer me up  I like this combo a lot, this DrunkArtStraps green canvas with matching bronze stitching was made for this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magnificent combo!

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Three 8 eight today, after a relaxing Sunday, looking forward to a great week ahead.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

To start the morning, the "Boy from Brazil"


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Tactico Anko









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Jul 20, 2007)

Rolex DSSD


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Skindiver


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi,
........maximum oxidation...b-)







CH8
















;-)


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Back to the heavy metal! b-)


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Ocean1Black


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Swap 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Swap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy mother!!!


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

One of my "Vintage-ish" seiko










Lume?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kronos K300


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

ARMIDA A2 with The Beast


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A little vintage action to start the work week with my GdDad's Omega Seamaster chrono on a blue/grey striped nato.

Have a great day. B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Magrette: MPP G-14


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Today we have a seminal, not-to-be-missed episode of...

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order *(day 4)!!!

On this fine Monday, I have the pleasure of wearing an affordable
so well-liked that it has attained semi-legendary status...

This is the final *CASIO *(for now) of my collection, and it's a right
crackerjack, it is:





































Good to 200m, good bezel action, screw-down crown and unbelievable build-quality for the price...the _MDV-106_ is 
every bit the bargain that so many (myself included) say it is.

I got mine for thirty-seven dollars right before Christmas, and double that amount would not be at all an unreasonable 
price for this watch. Hell, I wish I'd bought two of them at that price.

Yet _another_ *CASIO* triumph, go figure. I love this thing, and do not hesitate in the slightest recommending it as a
grab-and-go quartz or a daily beater.

That is it for today, you kooky kids! I gotta go do actual work now.

Until tomorrow, my fellow addicts...


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 103 St A B on the SS bracelet.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

My Deepsea on Phoenix nato


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nomos ahoi










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Evening switch to the Sinn U2 SDR.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

FedEx dropped off my A1 and I threw it on leather on my way out the door!

Here it is getting some sun at the office.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Kronos K300


Great looking watch. Another watch going to my bucket list.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll spend the evening with my custom Undone watch on a toxicnato.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Binnacle Diver in the house!! #USA #Bernhardt #Orange


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Love the Hirsch Robby on the Abyss Yellow!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

The blue turtle deserved some wrist time...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Final minutes of the 11th.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

;-)


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

New arrival! Tactico TC2


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Scubapro 700 Ti









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

JR Aquascope while studying










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Final minutes of the 11th.
> 
> View attachment 8719570
> View attachment 8719594


I really like this one. Dial almost looks liquid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This morning I went with the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 chrono on a DAS vintage leather. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Vintage Seiko 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Relo60 said:


> Great looking watch. Another watch going to my bucket list.


Thanks my friend! This one looks agood and wear very comfortable...


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Just back from Jack's spa (IWW). He painted the sweep tip red and added a UV sealer on the bezel markers for a little contrast.










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

It's Tuna Tuesday!


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Just picked up my 903 from repair in Frankfurt. Happy to have it back!










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lunch breaks are so tough. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 w' Horween/ DLC RS combo.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Borealis Seafarer II


----------



## BNR (Aug 25, 2015)

Today its the trusty 007.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

New kid on the block today


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Hexa Osprey On Isofrane style


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

New oyster bracelet arrived in the mail today. I just swapped it out and love it!

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Just back from Jack's spa (IWW). He painted the sweep tip red and added a UV sealer on the bezel markers for a little contrast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! Such a clean look?

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I really like this one. Dial almost looks liquid
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thanks Brice.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks my friend! This one looks agood and wear very comfortable...


Unfortunately Kronos does not ship outside the EU as per an em response I got today. Would need to know someone in Europe to order it. No rush for me ....yet.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#A1


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Impatiently awaiting my seafarer

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Relo60 said:


> Unfortunately Kronos does not ship outside the EU as per an em response I got today. Would need to know someone in Europe to order it. No rush for me ....yet.


That's bad... I found mine on the bay but come rarely for sale.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Tactico TC2 again


----------



## BNR (Aug 25, 2015)

Starting my morning with some orange juice.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing my Tudor Pelagos in a DrunkArtStraps leather strap made from an old bomber jacket. I love the light cracks in the leather, gives it character. 
Have a great day. B



























Let the sun shine on it  gotta love the thick raised hour markers and overall 3D look on the dial. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aggie88 said:


> Tactico TC2 again


I really really like this watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

114060,2016


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## atwoodt (May 24, 2012)

Tactico Anko on Borealisfrane


----------



## tonyc01 (Nov 4, 2015)

Geckota ZD1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

ANKO


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Seafarer II on orange Cuda.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

watermanxxl said:


> Seafarer II on orange Cuda.


that really pops! Is it new?


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moroz said:


> that really pops! Is it new?


Yes. Both actually... xD


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Original Benarus Moray Dart dial










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Vostok does do lume !


----------



## Jordanbav (May 25, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Trying out different combos and recently got an orange natural rubber strap from Hirsch, what do you guys think?


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Longines Hydroconquest


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just in!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Vacheron Constantin overseas for hump day this week. I'll be posting from the beach next Wednesday!


----------



## AlejandrOmega (Jul 5, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wearing my G at work tonight. It's my "work" Friday...... 83 working days until retirement!

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Beautiful. Great photo!



Vanpe
lsma;31401002 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'll be at the beach, too! Which watch(es) are you bringing?



Spunwell said:


> Vacheron Constantin overseas for hump day this week. I'll be posting from the beach next Wednesday!


----------



## Rich-L (Nov 16, 2013)

This one survived a sale listing.... Back in the rotation, who's next up for grabs? Love it , happy to have it back!


----------



## Rich-L (Nov 16, 2013)

I like these borealis I am seeing!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This one landed tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> This one landed tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 1 Brice 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

One thousand diver on Silicon band with safety screwed lug & buckle and his hateful dust outfit... :roll:
...ready for the next wreck dive! b-)


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*ScorpionFish in da HOUSE!!!!!!! #Borealis #RetroModernism #BonettoCinturinni321























*


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Tudor MN 74









scurfawatches.com


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

the wreck is here, in the blue range.
one mile offshore, 52 meters under.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Tudor MN 74
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a fantastic watch Paul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pakz said:


> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I am really digging this new Borealis. They are on a roll.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got the Alpina KM710 back for a few days, and super happy to strap it to my wrist again 
Love this watch and may get that over the heritage diver. 
Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BNR (Aug 25, 2015)

back in black this morning


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> This one landed tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lumtec?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Tactico TC2 for another day


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Lumtec?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yeap. The new B33. 
So selling my B28. Crazy hobby ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MG-1 on Martu custom.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Still in Palm Springs w/ Benarus



















Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bluernote (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


> I'll be at the beach, too! Which watch(es) are you bringing?


Nice!! I'm probably taking too many, but I like to have options

Okay finally decided, a couple PAM's, Pelagos, Explorer II, Zenith and a bunch of rubber and nato straps


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Aggie88 said:


> Beautiful. Great photo!


Thanks very much, my friend!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Three 88 for the last day of work for at least a week maybe longer. I'll be sending posts from sandy beaches soon


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_This one. It's been legit as is since straight out of the box and affordable to boot.....












































b-)​_


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for bright colors...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Something shinny


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

#casebackthursday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Couple from today



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Blue Estoril on strapcode mesh.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

For me last post here , a dear regard to my great and real friends.









Byeeeeeeeeeee;-) Time out.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## BNR (Aug 25, 2015)

Up your ass ISIS God Bless France
View attachment 8752770


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Anko...


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

MDT IT said:


> For me last post here , a dear regard to my great and real friends.
> 
> View attachment 8751306
> 
> ...


I see just now ...

Stay and share your knowledge ...

Request from your great friend!!!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!

I went with my Oris Bronze CB LE on Art's green canvas, love this combo!
Have a great Friday!

B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## chrisleger1 (Jul 16, 2010)

SKX on mesh for casual Friday.










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

The missus and I taking a pit stop today on our long drive.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

My answer to "if there could be only one"




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Juquei, southern Brazil baby!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Hywel Owen (Jun 24, 2016)

Steinhart Ocean ONE Black Ceramic. Feels smaller and lighter on the wrist than my SKX0007 does. I love the sound of the 2824-2 movement in it, and to me it doesn't look anything like my old Sub. It doesn't say Rolex on it for a start!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF!
> 
> I went with my Oris Bronze CB LE on Art's green canvas, love this combo!
> Have a great Friday!
> ...


This is the only bronze watch I have ever liked. Congrats, Brice!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

B33 on DAS canvas to start the weekend. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Newly acquired Omega AT. Time to stock up on straps.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Happy weekend.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

New strap.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Non diver


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Borealis #StrapcodeSE2 #SeaDragon


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

K300 On Isofrane


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

My Timex from '79 just got back from service:










Good Weekend everybody! Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Starting my weekend off right! Happy Saturday, gentlemen




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 857 UTC on a Hirsch Liberty.










Hope everybody is enjoying the weekend!

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

312 on Maddog


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lots going on today with Zoé's 11th birthday party(she planned a lot of stuff  ) and we have Ryker for the weekend. 
Going with the Seiko SKX011 on canvas to handle all these kids 

Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches503 said:


>


Love these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

other photos here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/ulti...ing-photo-thread-1064892-18.html#post31493690


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

GS SD Diver


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love these
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Thank you, Brice ! 
I was just charging up the triplets. I can't recommend these watches enough. They're everything I could ask for in a watch.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos on turquoise isofrane for the first day of our vacation, lounging by the pool. I have a feeling I'll be wearing this one a lot over the next week


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Running errands with the TC2


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Zenton M45


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Red one today 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Phantom #BonettoCinturini300D #Rubber


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Helberg CH7 on typical sicilian dry wall









focus on the dry wall:


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early morning Sunday Riser.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Nash66 (Dec 29, 2013)

Time for some Monster time in the garden


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

New strap.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Poljot Submariner


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

I've been wearing this since yesterday afternoon










Looks like it's going to be a beautiful Sunday




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Raven Defender


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Good morning!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Who doesn't love the faint glow of daytime lume


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Really love this Scurfa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Scout Sniper today


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Change of pace for an afternoon walk in the park.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II this afternoon


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_This very affordable.......

Vostok Amphibia









Good grill diving watch....









It's getting there.....









...and we're golden.








b-)​_


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Huddle up, kids! It's time for another explosive episode (DAY NINE) of:

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order!!!

*I liked Canada so much yesterday that I've decided (well, the alphabet has, anyway)
to stay there. Here is my other* MOMENTUM *watch, the _Torpedo_:*










*I bought it ($50!) off of a fella who bought it, wore it a couple of times, and decided it wasn't for him (all the marks on it are mine).

I like the mint-green hour-markers and while I am not usually a fan of watches that display the date the way this one does,what can I tell ya? It works on this piece. 
Also, *MOMENTUM *puts the most comfortable _NATO _straps I've ever worn on their watches (the guy threw in a Bond strap, as well...fifty bucks!).

Basically, it's tough, accurate and cool-looking and I like it very much. It actually gets comments when I am out and about, which I always enjoy.
*









*This will be, regrettably, our last day in the great White North, so I'd like to buy you all breakfast at *Timmy Horton's.

*See ya there (and see you tomorrow!).


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched from coffee to a cold Schofferhofer and to the other Scurfa D1 on a toxicnato. Love this combo.

To all the LEO's out there, stay safe and thanks for all you do. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Enjoying some hesalite today.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

To know something, u have to be prepared to get dirty, knowledge comes at a price


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## heingericke (May 30, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



amrvf said:


> sorry for the low visibility, at Murro di Porco cape there was some backwash. ;-)
> 
> today is the CH1 turn
> 
> ...


Wow, cool. How deep did you drop?


----------



## heingericke (May 30, 2016)

castlk said:


>


I've noticed watches tend to be given nicknames by their owners. Surely, this the Green Lantern?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switched from coffee to a cold Schofferhofer and to the other Scurfa D1 on a toxicnato. Love this combo.
> 
> To all the LEO's out there, stay safe and thanks for all you do.
> 
> ...


Great combination. I like how the straps' red edging accentuates the red Diver One and the red ringed crown.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

My 13yo ran the 000 through its paces today snorkeling, base is indeed ace!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Giving some wrist time to my first ever Swiss made watch. This TH is patient zero in my addiction.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Helberg

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



heingericke said:


> Wow, cool. How deep did you drop?


it's ricreative dive, non under 30 meters,

instead these are immersions an a little more binding:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/ulti...ing-photo-thread-1064892-17.html#post30833642

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/ulti...ing-photo-thread-1064892-18.html#post31493690


----------



## heingericke (May 30, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



amrvf said:


> it's ricreative dive, non under 30 meters,
> 
> instead these are immersions an a little more binding:
> 
> ...


That's fantastic. Thank you for sharing those images with us.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> My 13yo ran the 000 through its paces today snorkeling, base is indeed ace!


toh! :roll:

a wet panerai! b-) :-d


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello vacation! Ahhhh!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Great combination. I like how the straps' red edging accentuates the red Diver One and the red ringed crown.


Thank you so much! Didn't buy it for this watch I'll admit but it ends up working out great 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina KM710 on the OEM leather. 
Have a great week. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My baby sitting watch for the day.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello guys! Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Still with the A1.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

My just arrived Decomaster



















Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bluernote (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

CH6 on stingray shoes


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

I can't seem to go a couple of hours without putting this back on, have a great week everyone










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Giddyap! It is DAY TEN of:

_*Keith Pointlessly Posts his Collection in A*__*lphabetical Order*_!!!

What can I say about the *ORIENT *_Mako _that you haven't heard?










The first time I saw the _Blue Mako_, it actually freaked me out. Years earlier, I had drawn a sketch of what a diver designed by me would
look like. Save for the day-crown at 2 o'clock, the *ORIENT *_Mako _WAS that watch; I mean, it was so very close that I could scarcely
believe it. I wish I could find that sketch, y'all would be like, "Daaaaaaaamn."

So, obviously, the _Mako_ has the looks I wanted, I was not, however prepared for the amazing quality of the thing. You shouldn't be able to 
buy a watch this nice for $107 (its historical low-price up until about eight months ago). I love you, *amazon*.

I have since replaced the quite good bracelet it came on with the terrific *Strapcode *_Super Engineer II_, which is now my favourite 
bracelet of all-time (get one!).










Beautiful (oh, that blue starburst dial!), tough as nails and respected by the watch community at-large, the _Mako_ is one of my favourites, as
it actually lives up to the hype. My original _Blue_ _Mako _has been single digit accurate right out of the box, and I have put this poor watch
through hell since day one.

In short, I dig the original *ORIENT *_Blue Mako_. I dig it hard, baby!

That's all the time we have for today folks! Although I'm sure that DAY TEN exhausted you, I'll _be back tomorrow_ (how menacing)!!!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Orange all the way tonight 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Orange all the way tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're making a bold statement with that watch, Daddy-O







.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five 2 four today


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

I just noticed the bezel's position. My OCD alarm went off. :-d


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Loving the Tuna on a zulu for summer!









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one  









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

The beast for Tuesday


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Another shark in the early morning mist.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vostok Komandirskie


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

The bezel and the insert look amazing.
Plus that strap looks great.

Very nice. :-!



Falco 67 said:


> View attachment 8788898


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

MKII Nassau


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Dad and daugther....










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Hammy Tues


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris 65 bronze LE on DrunkArtStraps green canvas with matching bronze stitching. Can't keep this one off the wrist too long 
Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Going "vintage"

PAM luminor 372 for today

Rocking a Persol clubmaster and FC wooden pen

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oris 65 bronze LE on DrunkArtStraps green canvas with matching bronze stitching. Can't keep this one off the wrist too long
> Have a great day. B
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that looks good!

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Meetings in the AM before hitting the beach


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Alpina on an olive ToxicNato.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Timex day 



















Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Mileata M1 for me today.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

changed to this for the pub


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

Old picture but wearing it right now.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Happy Tuesday!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

(Archive)

My love..

;-)


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

View attachment 8793362

(Archive)

My love..

;-)


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos on orange isofrane so far today, for a refreshing dip


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Afternoon watch.


----------



## tonyc01 (Nov 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Villains beware!

DAY ELEVEN of:

*Keith Pointlessly Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order*!!!

is upon us!

Now, yesterday is displayed the old guard, one of my very favourites, the *ORIENT *_Mako_:










Today, we have a "new and improved" version of the old gal...










...the *ORIENT *_Mako USA._

She's got an improved 120-click bezel (and insert), drilled lugs, sappire crystal, solid end links and MUCH improved lume:










While the original will always be number one in my heart, I cannot ignore the fact that this thing got it all right, except maybe for the .5mm recessed
sapphire crystal (I got over it, though).

The white dial definitely speaks to me, and it says "I'm really, really pretty."

It has the Caliber 46943, same as her older sister, and that's just fine with me, they both gain seconds in the single digits daily, and I can't complain about that.










The drilled lugs and solid end-links are both great to have (the original was a good bracelet with nightmarish end-links, this is the same
bracelet with very snazzy end-links.

The dial is one of my all-time favourites and I love how tough and durable the piece is as a whole.










Needless to say, I am quite smitten with my _Mako USA_ and the pittance it cost to obtain. This is A LOT of bang-for-your-buck, folks.

Anyway, I rambled on quite long en...BONUS DOGGY! :



















That's Amy. She is one of my very best friends and I am shamelessly using her to _cute-up _my post.

Yes, I am ashamed of myself; and yes, I will see you all tomorrow...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Karlskrona Baltic Shield on bond nato!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Orient Saturation Diver


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sinn 103A LE


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Just finished building this one!

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the SKX011 tonight but trying a funky nato  I quite like it. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ocean One Bronze


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Old and new generation. GWF-1000 Frogman 2009 & 2016


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Testing this strap out today.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

MDT IT said:


> (Archive)
> 
> My love..
> 
> ;-)





MDT IT said:


> (Archive)
> 
> My love..
> 
> ;-)


Parkinson cavalcante o ti piace proprio tanto? :-d ;-)

[Parkinson in progress or do you like really so much?]


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> Anyway, I rambled on quite long en...BONUS DOGGY! :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a sweet looking little girl, she certainly warrants a "Doggy and Diver" posting.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Vindic8 said:


> Ocean One Bronze


Nice. Great photos.

You're one of the first to get the bronze. Considering the bronze myself.

Is that the dark brown or light brown bezel? Did you have to change the straps yourself. The green straps normally come with the green bezel.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early morning jaunt.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the SKX011 tonight but trying a funky nato  I quite like it.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


Another great combination, Brice.

I can picture the watch in the tropics with pink sand (yes there are pink sand beaches) all around. Or in the dead of winter with snow storm blowing white all over. And all I can see is your watch. Pardon my vivid imagination.


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

the_watchier said:


> Just finished building this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Care to share the mod details?


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

b-)

Nice day..

Hi !


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

1st generation 'Corsair' ( ETA) #Bernhardt


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi beddu!

;-)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pakz said:


>


Sweet :-!!
Hows the lume there?


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Crepas Decomaster


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Sweet :-!!
> Hows the lume there?


Very good, in typical BGW9 fashion: strong but not torch-like in the first moments, but then decays slower than most other lumes, so after 6 or 7 hours it's still perfectly legible in the dark.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kronos K300


----------



## BKCM (Jan 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Another great combination, Brice.
> 
> I can picture the watch in the tropics with pink sand (yes there are pink sand beaches) all around. Or in the dead of winter with snow storm blowing white all over. And all I can see is your watch. Pardon my vivid imagination.


 lol
Thanks. 
It'll be on white sand of the Gulf of Mexico next week ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pakz said:


>


Great photo
Lovely watch.

Want 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pakz said:


> Very good, in typical BGW9 fashion: strong but not torch-like in the first moments, but then decays slower than most other lumes, so after 6 or 7 hours it's still perfectly legible in the dark.


 thanks


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Last day with the gorgeous Alpina Kriegsmarine KM710, a very well executed tribute to the original Kriegsmarine watch. Love the subtle vintage touches, great size, clean dial, box Crystal....
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Today again with the fff mod skx027









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Does manhole diving count?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

The Exp II again for me today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

mekenical said:


> Crepas Decomaster


Cool dial!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seiko SRP775 on a black ToxicNato.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Say what you will about Invicta (and I generally agree) but this 8926OB Pro Diver is a damn fine watch for < $100. Stunning dial and the NH35A movement is running dead nuts accurate.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

​


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Relo60 said:


> Nice. Great photos.
> 
> You're one of the first to get the bronze. Considering the bronze myself.
> 
> Is that the dark brown or light brown bezel? Did you have to change the straps yourself. The green straps normally come with the green bezel.


This is the dark brown bezel. It comes with the rubber strap. Ive been experimenting with different strap options. It's proven fairly versatile.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Going with the O1 Bronze for its first full day.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

T-touch at lunchtime


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Borealis Seafarer II in the house today!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Armida A1 at South Padre Island, Texas


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Slimyfishy (Oct 9, 2015)

I keep alternating between my Seafarer II, Anko, and Scurfa... today the Seafarer


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello guys! Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Night time watch.


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

bracelet came in ~ definitely a keeper!

Oris Titan Chrono 330m

oris cell bracelt (1 of 1) by Steven Ragan, on Flickr


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

The El Primero accompanied me on a trip to the zoo with the kids this morning. Yes that is a real crocodile, I didn't know there were albinos either.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Nice Ball buddy!

TH Super Pro for me today. A well used and abused favorite...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Orange Mako to start the morning. Happy Thursday.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

After coming home from holidays to 2 weeks on rain, rain, rain and more f'n rain, with another week of the same to come. The only thing keeping me warm a dry is my Hydra.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> The El Primero . Yes that is a real albinos crocodile


wow! b-)
how much albino's crocos watchband could be made! ;-)


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

ndw6 said:


> After coming home from holidays to 2 weeks on rain, rain, rain and more f'n rain, with another week of the same to come. The only thing keeping me warm a dry is my Hydra.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I always wear the Aquaracer when meeting with the big wigs in the board room. It's an eye catcher.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue Estoril ND on DrunkArtStraps blue canvas today. Very well done. 









This is the stock nato it came on, which is nice with great hardware but hard to loop fabric back into keeper. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Zelos Helmsman Bronze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katoolsie (Jul 13, 2015)

Seiko Turtle (SRP773)


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Chilling at the lake.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Nimo Sport Crono today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Bronze today


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Prometheus Manta Ray


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

​


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Perfect watch for poolside. Just got it, but have to admit on the fence....










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

This....









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Vanpelsma said:


> Perfect watch for poolside. Just got it, but have to admit on the fence....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you on the fence? Looks great!This is a grail for me, although I'd prefer it in rubber. What are your views ?.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Afternoon delight. Seiko SRP279.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Why are you on the fence? Looks great!This is a grail for me, although I'd prefer it in rubber. What are your views ?.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the nice words, my friend!

Well, I think I'm hard to please when it comes to blue divers. I love blue divers but always seem to cycle through them, more of a personal fault, probably. I've been through blue pelagos, seamaster ceramic, prometheus poseidon, a blue gradient aquis, blue owc (which I still have), skx009, and a few others I can't seem to recall, just haven't found the perfect fit. Kind of like white dialed watches, I just cant seem to get it right. I think the next blue might be the sinn t2, when one comes up on the forums.

I have the rubber for it too, very comfy! I think I'm on the fence because the bracelet, so comfortable but a little bigger than I am used to.

Either way, I'll try to give it a fair shake, because the dial and bezel are just great!

Warm regards, Dominic

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bluernote (Jan 25, 2016)

Crushing it at the gym with my SKX171.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

2nd watch today. Pool maintenance and not worried about banging up this lovely little watch one bit.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Seiko 7005-8050 with "proof" dial from November 1969. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Chromatic stunner


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Relaxin' by the pool


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

5 two four this evening for dinner out with the fam.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for K300 on Watchadoo


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

DMCBanshee said:


> Switch for K300 on Watchadoo


That's a stellar looking watch.... Going to look it up right now


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> That's a stellar looking watch.... Going to look it up right now


Thanks my friend this one wear really confortable. I heard Kronos do not wat to ship outside of Europe let me know.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Toothbras said:


> That's a stellar looking watch.... Going to look it up right now


Well, that adventure ended quick. 43mm is wayyyy too beefy for my stick figure wrist


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Borealis Seafarer II in the Heat Wave.b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

alex79 said:


>


Thank you alex

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## G'ed (May 30, 2008)

One and only


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Bronze and super dome fashion! b-)


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Skx007 Dagaz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

My weekend has started!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Rubber Soul









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

amrvf said:


> Bronze and super dome fashion! b-)
> 
> View attachment 8818394


Wow. Great capture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WatchDialOrange said:


> View attachment 8816698
> 
> 
> Borealis Seafarer II in the Heat Wave.b-)


This one is just killing me 
Have to get one ;-)
What's the case diameter and height ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Morning guys! TGIF 
One more day and two week vacation!

Back to the Estoril 300, on a navy blue toxic nato today. I like this one a lot and it'll be great for both canvas and natos.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galpo (Mar 30, 2008)

Using the few minutes connection in Cyprus
for a vacation wrist shot of the MKII Kingston



Cheers,
Galpo


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Master 1K - what's not to love in a $150 watch?


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Wearing one of my very first builts! 

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

DAY THIRTEEN is here of:

_*Keith Pointlessl*__*y Posts His Collection in Alphabetical Order*_!!!

Now, here is a polarising watch whose "love-it-or-hate-it" design evokes true passion amongst wristwatch aficionados. For those not in the know, this is all about the gen 1 Monster.










I have to admit that I was on the fence for a while on this one (apparently, "love it or hate it" does not apply to me). It did not take much research, though, to find out why people love it so:

- Proven movement. The _7S26_ will chug along for more than a decade. And while it doesn't hack or hand-wind, it is accurate to within a single digit a day (mine is, anyway).

- One of the best bracelets available on any watch at any price. *SEIKO* got this right.

- Protected lume pip. Be it Hardlex or glass, there is_ something _over the bezel pip to keep it from going walkabout.

- Drilled lugs. Self-explanatory.

- Blinding lume.

- Original design. In a world where every diver made is subject to claims that "it's just a rip-off of *ROLEX*," it is obvious, right off the bat, that this watch ain't one of 'em.

- Street cred. I know, I know, you don't wear watches for any other reason than that _you_ like it. Sorry, pal, I ain't buying it. It's nice to be out and about and have a fellow hobbyist notice what you are wearing.



















So, I think it's safe to say that I am a fan of this watch.










As you were.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Change to this for a while.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Received today from Toppers! I ended up going with the blue/black NATO which is sweet but quickly slipped on my BC rubber strap bc it is so hot in the Carolinas. Looking forward to playing around with strap options. Happy Friday!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Tuna on Super Jubilee 

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Tissot Classic at the moment.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi ...to day Seiko Turtle PADI


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi ...to day Seiko Turtle PADI

View attachment 8824002


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Haven't posted for a few days

























Sent from my S7


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II today for a great time at a mini gtg with a couple fine gentlemen. We had a fantastic time, thanks Dave & Pasquale!










Gratuitous table shot


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Day 2 of the Oris' probationary period



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

PRS-18Q


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh boy. I think this is the beginning of a budding love affair with bronze.

I have also now pre-ordered the Zelos Hammerhead. It looks sweet too.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

HAGW!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Camping (and swimming) time with my new Raven Defender brass (I love this one):


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

MDT IT said:


> Hi ...to day Seiko Turtle PADI


Two is mejo che one? :roll:

...one shot baby, one shot! :-d


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Seiko sbbn-015


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi, PADI and rain..

Ciao Adri e Enri un'abbraccione.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

MDT IT said:


> Hi, PADI and rain..
> 
> Ciao Adri e Enri un'abbraccione.
> 
> View attachment 8829074


Fantastico!!!

Saluti carissimi.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

MDT IT said:


> Hi, PADI and rain..


I don't know, whats PADI? :roll:

Put Any Dollar Inside? :-x

rain, probably the only water that it can see.... :think:

P.S: only a vocal, but the sea is another thing! :-d ;-)


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

SD4000









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithlaw2000 (Mar 28, 2015)

Wearing my cocktail time and having a cocktail - well a Miller Lite. This could be followed by an actual cocktail, but by then I may put on the Tank XL solo. Love this thread. Always thought I was the only watch geek that liked to get drunk and try on my watches.


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Seiko SKX011

View attachment IMG_5909_r.JPG


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the Scout Sniper, I put on Canvas yesterday.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Off to Florida for two-week vaca!! Yeah!! Alpina Alpiner panda chrono for the road. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## AlejandrOmega (Jul 5, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Enjoying a quiet Saturday morning with this little frank'n. I built it from recycled parts tossed away. Funny enough it is really growing on me!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Dagaz T-II


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

This one with me today. For now ;-)










Thanks for watching.

iPhone using Tapatalk. Word inc.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Old meets new in downtown Austin


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Day 3 of the Oris. I'm really warming up to it. Bracelet though at first off putting because of size really is the most comfortable (non quick adjust) bracelet I have ever worn.




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Can't get that Seafarer off my wrist! And with the thunderstorms we're having (and the monsoon like rains they bring) I'm happy to have a deep diver on me. Albeit one might argue that 4000m isn't enough given the "dynamic pressure" with the rain being fast and me too... :-d:-d


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

New arrival on the wrist....Eterna Kontiki Chronograph!


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Helberg CH8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I've been trying to stop wearing this one for several days. Just can't take it off.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Borealis Scorpionfish on a Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap.

At the beach today!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Kokosnuss said:


> Seiko SKX011
> 
> View attachment 8830002


I love that NATO! Where's it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Life is good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five two 4 this afternoon while enjoying a fresh libation


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good night watch. Good night moon.


----------



## cory79 (Jul 9, 2015)

Escaping the 90 degree heat in the AC while sporting the Omega Seamaster Ceramic. Just got it and i can not take it off.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Raven Defender


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

SKX009 on Toxic Rubber

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Gs1200 and PADI go to beautiful Sunday..b-)

Bye


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

MDT IT said:


> Hi, PADI and rain..
> 
> Ciao Adri e Enri un'abbraccione.
> 
> View attachment 8829074


Wow ! That's way cool !


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

G Gerlach Otago on the Cuba strap from my Armida A1 42mm.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aramar Lunar Sky


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Helberg CH6

Helberg CH6 Special Edition by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

jovani said:


> View attachment 8830090


Absolutely beautiful watch. Which Orient is this one?


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

more photos here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/ulti...ing-photo-thread-1064892-19.html#post31750298


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello guys! Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This invicta mod today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

After trying to force myself to wear anything else, I fell off the wagon










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally got to our destination last night and ready to relax the next two weeks.










Kayaking with Z today and the Oris CB bronze on Art's canvas. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Chopard Jacky Ickx Edition IV.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Evening switch










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week start gents


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

70s Elgin diver from a short while ago |>


----------



## Rich-L (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Been loving the spring drive mm600 the past few days... I think it will join me on my upcoming week in San Francisco - only one can come... Like an atomic watch on the wrist!!! Super comfy for such a big piece too!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

IWC goodness gets the call for duty


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

New arrival!


----------



## Schalosch (Jul 12, 2012)

Martinus said:


> New arrival!


Nice PO, congrats!

Aqua Terra for me to start the week:


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi everybody, to day strong oxidation ...









..really not anymore:-d









Bye!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 On Canvas


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Great way to start the week! Have a good one, friends




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Back to the grind today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BNR (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Scurfa Diver One NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The Infra Superficiem today! Love that gilt 

























Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Kontiki

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Real Steel! ;-)


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

Pro Diver said:


>


First impressions of both the new watch...and the new Hydro strap please!!!


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

My first build:


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello guys! Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Rolex today


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Seiko BFK Diver


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph








*​


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos for the last day of our vacation, in its element of course.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Dark art ....









Bye


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yesterday


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

New strap on the Alpina. Matches the petrol blue dial nicely


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Right this second!! This!!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Silver Shark


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## BNR (Aug 25, 2015)

Hard work is all I know


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday for some 300m desk diving.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Extreme test of impermeability....:-do|

..but good Photo ;-)









Bye ;-)


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Wearing my Nomos Orion Weiss on this hot and rainy afternoon.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For the day, Orient Blue Ray.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> Yesterday


even if from far at least make him see the sea! :-d


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Evening switch to something more casual, the Laco Mannheim.










Enjoy your evening.

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Pelagos for the last day of our vacation, in its element of course.


sea in descent??? :-s

always horizontal, please! :-d ;-)


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

MDT IT said:


> Extreme test of impermeability....:-do|
> 
> ..but good Photo ;-)
> 
> ...


sink diver, it's already over... :roll: :-d


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Happy Tuesday!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Officially on holidays, so wearing my holidays' watch : Borealis Seafarer II









Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar SS


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This beauty!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)

My first Breitling!


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

Absolutely loving this since getting the bracelet. Was worried, the rubber and I weren't meshing......

oris titan canon macro (1 of 1) by Steven Ragan, on Flickr


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

GWF-D1000K-7JR Frogman 'Love The Sea And The Earth 2016' I.C.E.R.C.










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Swapped the OEM rubber for a Bill Jean mesh. Okay.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Diver on Mesh


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Made it about half way home today, stopping for a layover. I wore the 388 for the strenuous drive.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Nato_Steve (Jul 31, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

My recently re-acquired workhorse.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Still honeymooning with this one, but now on canvas


----------



## BKCM (Jan 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Tattoed on my arm..









Bye guys


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3 On Mesh


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Morning watch


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

I opened the box this week on this one, my second aquis. After having a look at the bracelet, my immediate declaration was it would join its brethren on F29. However, not of my own volition, I keep going back to it. It's just so... Comfortable and yet a bit rugged, without being too rugged. Alas, I am really enjoying it. The d*mn Oris beat me.



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Tapatalk crashing while uploading pics...anyone else have this issue?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

winners76 said:


> Tapatalk crashing while uploading pics...anyone else have this issue?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Yes, all the time, and also when trying to view a post with more than two pictures.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Yes, all the time, and also when trying to view a post with more than two pictures.


Thanks..is Ttalk IT listening?

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

evening change, monster crocodile! b-)


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My latest purchase. The big, bold and legible Bathys Benthic GMT.










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My pm watch


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 16, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Post lady just dropped it off this morning!! My first dive watch!!


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Just my wedding ring.....

For the sake of all you wonderful people I will not be posting any pics tonight.............


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II today


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

Promaster


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

First jumped on my wrist on Friday,....and now it's already Wednesday night!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

:-d

;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43 On Canvas


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

The watch I made for our wedding day has finally met the day it was made for! Just got hitched last night, and the MGH on the dial is now finally official, Mark & Georgina Holland!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Crezo said:


> The watch I made for our wedding day has finally met the day it was made for! Just got hitched last night, and the MGH on the dial is now finally official, Mark & Georgina Holland!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Big congratulations!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Oris 65 on vintage leather


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

The next to be modded!!!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Dead nuts accurate sea urchin


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

1st Gen OM on Clover strap. I'm not a huge fan of divers on leather but love the look of this  

















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Ostrich Legs, as those of chicken but more big! :-d

































Helberg CH8 bronze and Arunas handmade bronze buckle


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

All the best Mark and Georgina.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Morning watch.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## kuantings (Oct 24, 2012)

I like the strap! Care to share where did you get it from?


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello guys! Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## kuantings (Oct 24, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8880842
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the strap! Care to share where did you get it from?


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

kuantings said:


> I like the strap! Care to share where did you get it from?


Two similar type of straps can be found. It's called the marine nationale strap at erika's originals or parachute strap by NDC straps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Three8Zero on OEM Assolutamente..



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

kuantings said:


> I like the strap! Care to share where did you get it from?


This is the NDC strap

More info on Instagram:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Had Jack (IWW) relume the bezel triangle with Orange SLN for a different look.










Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Three 8 eight this evening, trying to get caught up from being away.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MTD-1080-8 Illuminator


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Just came today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Aquatimer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch...


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

My Hammy today


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Okay i lied......that is not my watch.... I had never seen it before nor have I found a single tag that I liked either until this one. I think it looks great and I guess I wish I was wearing right now.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BIasXuxjaWA/

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

The new red-headed step child of Homages ~ Deep Blue Nato 300....so new it's not in my sig yet.

2016-07-28_05-25-40 by Steven Ragan, on Flickr


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## chris1987 (Jan 26, 2013)

My redheaded step child just came in. Love it so far.












GriffonSec said:


> The new red-headed step child of Homages ~ Deep Blue Nato 300....so new it's not in my sig yet.
> 
> 2016-07-28_05-25-40 by Steven Ragan, on Flickr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Early morning watch.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The color of love..









;-)

Hi Enrico!!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

My beloved Squale in KohTao waters. Great companion for a very nice diving experience. Apologies for the quality of pictures


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

TGIF


----------



## Russ82 (Jul 2, 2016)

Doing the garden with my beat up Pulsar chronograph y182-5a50, takes a beating keeps on going, still very accurate.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Took the little one for a swim!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## avlad (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Great combo with that strap. I see the shoes under the table and your color coordination game is strong. Lol



avlad said:


>


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos back on bracelet to end the work week. I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1.


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

Evening switch for Cider and Cigar...........

DB Nato 300 on 24mm Waterbourne NATO

DB NATORI 300 by Steven Ragan, on Flickr


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy weekend everyone 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Killing Confusion by Eliminating Options.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## mojojojo (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## reirei (Jun 27, 2016)

Already on another thread, but who can resist Street art and cats?! 
Wearing my G-shock today after being solely automatic for so long: after a morning dodging jellyfish stings in the ocean, and then dying in one of the most humid cities I've encountered, followed by crazy rain, nothing sops old faithful G when taking a tour of the city and its art!

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galpo (Mar 30, 2008)

Cheers,
Galpo


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Still on the mighty Borealis Seafarer II... 









Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kronos K300 On Canvas


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Have a great Saturday gentlemen (and women)


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Time for some Saturday sun and fun










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Motocross ride with a vintage diver


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

A whole day of watching. A goal achieved.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Armida on C&B









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 w' Horween/DLC RS combo.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Ready for the hot tub


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

New Flea Market find. $50. I didnt think that was too bad a deal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 8902842
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is so sweet, I miss mine!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 today, I have really missed this one, my wife thinks I'm crazy. "It's only a watch"


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> That is so sweet, I miss mine!


Thanks!

I occasionally toy with the idea of flipping it for something newer, but I haven't done it yet. The orange bezel is so Omega and I prefer the thinness of the 2500 Planet Ocean compared to newer models...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I occasionally toy with the idea of flipping it for something newer, but I haven't done it yet. The orange bezel is so Omega and I prefer the thinness of the 2500 Planet Ocean compared to newer models...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've owned both and the 2500 is so much easier to wear than the 8500, hang on to it, I wish I had


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> I've owned both and the 2500 is so much easier to wear than the 8500, hang on to it, I wish I had


Thanks for the encouragement, much appreciated!

You might appreciate this: I also recently retrofitted an omega adjustable clasp to the original 2500 PO bracelet, and that has brought about new appreciation and satisfaction wearing this watch!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Raven Defender


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, much appreciated!
> 
> You might appreciate this: I also recently retrofitted an omega adjustable clasp to the original 2500 PO bracelet, and that has brought about new appreciation and satisfaction wearing this watch!
> 
> ...


That's awesome, the whole package, I just might have to edit my watchrecon settings


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

At Port Aransas


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Saturday evening and relaxing Sunday gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

On holiday in beautiful Greece with the Mako XL. Perfect pool watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Kicking back


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

fordy964 said:


> Kicking back


Nice strap. What is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*BINNACLE DIVER IN THE HOUSE!! #Bernhardt #USA















*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Earlier before work

















At work 









and still on before sleep


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Been wearing my pelagos on oe rubber for a couple of days ended up with this !








So I've changed watch and wrist for the first time ever and it's taking some time to get used too 








I can only assume its due to the high humidity and lots of pool time.
Last day in Hua Hin then up north for 3 days before some hustle and bustle in Bangkok.
Took 5 pieces with me this time and so far 2 have had no wrist time at all


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Typhoon TII


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tommy_boy said:


>


Stunning white dial, these Kalmar looks awesome on bracelet!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3 On Mesh


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

First time I've ever had this Tissot off it's bracelet. I like it.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Crafter Blue fitted strap for Sumo. Superb thing :-!



Monkwearmouth said:


> Nice strap. What is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Since yesterday and still have it on!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

More colorful shoes installed...


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent by Project Fi on a Nexus 5x via Tapatalk.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sumo Sunday


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

more photo here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/ulti...ing-photo-thread-1064892-19.html#post31996010


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Seiko 7002


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Sinn 103 Acrylic on Bulang and Sons 'Lumberjack' leather NATO.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar II w' stingray/Maddog combo


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Skinny Rogers said:


>


That Casio looks really good on you


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Beater today for mind numbing work around the house


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Spunwell said:


> That Casio looks really good on you


Thank you


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great week start gents 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

EBenke


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Swimming in the largest freshwater lake in the world (by surface area), Lake Superior. It is 'only' 406 meters deep so I could take my C60 to the bottom of the lake if I wanted to.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello Dolly!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*1st Generation Globey in da house!!....#Bernhardt #USA
*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago On Watchadoo


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

To day my best Seiko









Bye guys


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

OM explorer 2 at moonbar in Bangkok









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Big congratulations!


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

Toh said:


> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


Oh my Lord! That is beautiful! Those indices and hands! More pics please sir!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



MDT IT said:


> To day my best Seiko
> 
> View attachment 8921066
> 
> ...


To... :-s ...what's? o|

bello... ...peccato veda il mare solo in cartolina! :-d


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Outdoor watch for today with family.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

almost 40° ...in the shade of course!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Wearing the Tag. Winding the Tissot and Hamilton.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

TC GMT today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Tiny WIS checking out my Seiko.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

This ....so comfy on the wrist! Just got it today.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Seafarer II


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## croll326 (May 28, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Love that look when you walk inside from the sun










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Scubapro 500 from 70s









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Senator sixties to start the work week, have a great one ahead everyone!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

312 for a sunny morning in Jakarta


----------



## R_rated (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Loving this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

R_rated said:


> View attachment 8928074


stunning

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Armida A1 Steel








View attachment IMG_6110_r.jpg


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

Yeah, it's a TAG, I know, but really nice watch IMHO.


----------



## R_rated (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## WatchNewb01 (Jun 16, 2016)

My beloved Sub


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Getting an early start with the Tactico TC2.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Seiko SRP775









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Have a nice day everybody!










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

The Phantom :


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Back to this guy



















Love the long minute hand

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

My favorite watch hands down. ⌚


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Uly (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Skx


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent by Project Fi on a Nexus 5x via Tapatalk.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Loving the new Borealis strap colors.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Loving the new Borealis strap colors.


Perfect combo!

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This Alpha explorer today! Dig that blue









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Olive green SD 45.


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five 2 Four today on factory rubber. While the strap is no Isofrane it's still pretty comfortable


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy Tuesday


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bronze Zelos Helmsman


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early morning watch.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX007


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning gang 







Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Late morning and afternoon watch.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Possibly the best $100 I've spent on a watch. Crazy value. The bracelet is insanely nice.


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Doxa on my right as I'm waiting for a tattoo to heal on my left.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstewart1012 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Victorinox DM 500 

















Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Lesson learned, always have a diver in case of emergency








Weather outside while I am in the car.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

3 eight 8 for hump day this week


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from The Talk of Tapa


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Aragon Divemaster and Undercrown Shade


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

HK last night

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Had this on today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Just received this ultra thin vintage diver this week.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

22 years old and not to feel them

a bracelet that seems silk and as it's used to say: never polished! ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Titanium Citizen 2100


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

I think my other watches are jealous of the new kid on the block...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm giving this Aragon another go today. I'm so impressed with this watch. It costs less than many fashion watches.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Spending the day with my grandson with this on my wrist. Seiko SRP279. Happy Thursday.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on gray ToxicNato.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Non-diver but one of my all-time faves...


----------



## GordonFromCali (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

Oris '65


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## avlad (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## vladdythegeek (Jun 26, 2014)

Piranha on Clockwork Synergy black and orange.


----------



## Me109 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

I love this watch.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II kept me company on my twelve hour drive today. After dinner in, a little sip and some rest.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 8949762
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this one, especially with this green bezel


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A smaller seiko fff mod. I initially got it from a seiko graveyard in the Philippines 😊









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman left










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

good night! ;-)

for You, fom me (europe) is almost the sunrise!


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Obris morgan explorer 2, still!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

amrvf said:


> good night! ;-)
> 
> for You, fom me (europe) is almost the sunrise!
> 
> ...


Those orcas are killer!! And that lume 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Raven 42mm


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

amrvf said:


> good night! ;-)
> 
> for You, fom me (europe) is almost the sunrise!
> 
> View attachment 8957098


Beautiful shot!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF! Hoping to play golf after work, so I'm wearing the trusty Casio.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

At the pool


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Summer holidays on the Canary Islands...










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

MM300 - might be becoming my favorite.


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Wearing my new Airman double twelve:










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## GordonFromCali (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevada1995 (Dec 24, 2014)

Longiens


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Hamilton on a NATO super comfortable while golfing on a hot day.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Orca DLC.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Changing to the Layan for dinner with the wife in lovely Santorini:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

MilSub today. Swordhands baby.


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

Wishing I were in its natural habitat...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Finally arrived, after more than year wondering should I.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Todays pick-up


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Eventually the (real) holidays are coming... Leaving on Monday with that bad boy on the wrist! Borealis Seafarer II









Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Russ82 (Jul 2, 2016)

Trying the kinetic thing, this arrived today :grimacing:


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Oyster prince for me today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thought I've give bronze a try,


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

Time is an invention...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

Fortis Friday: B42 Diver GMT on the rubber deployment strap


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Trying out the Borealis tibber for first time on Viking


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*Bernhardt CORSAIR ( 1st generation) Swiss ETA 2824 on Isofrane *


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Tuna on a Seiko nickname NATO


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 











Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 for the drive home today, almost there, but I'll finish the trip tomorrow.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> Trying out the Borealis tibber for first time on Viking


That looks great! I've been eyeballing the Commodore for a bit now, titanium is really enticing. Trying to restrain myself.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Seiko Sawtooth 









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Paul Ramon said:


> That looks great! I've been eyeballing the Commodore for a bit now, titanium is really enticing. Trying to restrain myself.


Thanks a lot ! 
Every time I see a commodore I want, it's awful timing for me. I hope you get one soon.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Newcomer, Deep Blue Nato Diver 300 )

Deep Blue Nato Diver 300 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Deep Blue Nato Diver 300 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Deep Blue Nato Diver 300 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Deep Blue Nato Diver 300 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great weekend guys, H2O Kalmar II


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## swe228 (Jan 10, 2015)

Glycine Lagunare Model 3888


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Not a diver.....but good for 20bar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Put this one on black leather this morning.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Speedy pro for today

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

more photos:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/ulti...ing-photo-thread-1064892-20.html#post32187369


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Absolutely love this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## GordonFromCali (May 28, 2009)

Time for the monster














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas' Harbormaster Gennaker


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Duward Aquastar today.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

New acquisition...


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller for the final stretch today, glad to be back home. I did catch a cool shot at 12:00, sorry it's a little blurry, I was driving with my knees


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Spunwell said:


> Seadweller for the final stretch today, glad to be back home. I did catch a cool shot at 12:00, sorry it's a little blurry, I was driving with my knees


If I ever own this watch, it will be the only one. The Grail.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

On Borealis rubber


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Not a dive watch


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Not a dive watch


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

This was waiting for me when I returned home today, freshly serviced, running +1 spd and otherwise perfect.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> This was waiting for me when I returned home today, freshly serviced, running +1 spd and otherwise perfect.


Love it...what reference is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Love it...what reference is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PAM 00087F


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Had a lake swap this evening for some fun in the water


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Good evening! 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Santa Barbara evening.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Still yellow  Great weekend everyone 








Typhoon damage

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*








Blue Sunday


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

PO again. Just finished making a new strap for it...


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

now no wearing but PMW check time and dress test! ;-)


----------



## BlingB (Dec 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

This morning



This afternoon


----------



## jrsdad (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## nyboy (Dec 10, 2015)

cairoanan said:


>


Not my photo, but I've got my OVM LE on right now. I think the photo is the 2.0 version.


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 16, 2015)

Still getting to know this one. Strapped it on for morning coffee to keep her wound up.

Edit.... Just noticed the bezel was spun around. Makes and excellent bbq timer!! Steaks came out perfect last night.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

Ready for an afternoon on the water.







NATO from CincyWatchStraps.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday sweet Sunday.







Y


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Late night and Sunday switch

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Conquest 
Lazy Sunday here for moi...Hope y'all enjoy yours..





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

jrsdad said:


>


Wow nice Destro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Blue Sub again today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Ваш понедельник возможно безболезненным.


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Trying the Pam on a leather one piece.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning guys, hope you all have a great week ahead
176 on Pre V Vero Squalo shark shoes.



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

BFK


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

jovani said:


>


Damn nice specimen 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo, beach, and beer.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

The new guy. This turned out beautifully.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos got the nod this morning


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

DB Sea Quest









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Evening watch.


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 16, 2015)

The stock rubber sucked. Trying out a dark brown leather Zuludiver. Leather is quite thin but its nice and supple, far more comfortable.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

OVM2 on bracelet today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Picked this up a couple days ago. Does the 12 o'clock pointer on the bezel look off-center to anyone, or is it just my OCD kicking in?!?










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Picked this up a couple days ago. Does the 12 o'clock pointer on the bezel look off-center to anyone, or is it just my OCD kicking in?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not you, that marker is definitely off.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah I wanted to be sure, I Googled a few images and they looked similar to mine. Guess I'll be contacting deep blue about a repair/replacement. Literally just picked this up last week from them 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Instagram @ houls61


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

New, beautiful microbrand.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Gilt shot










Enjoying the versatility










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Black mesh plo-prof style on bronze!

























now it serve me a better diver buckle... b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Original issue Helson Skindiver V. 1.0 Serial #051. This is an homage of the 1953 Fifty Fathoms.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Morning Squale 1545 GMT 42mm.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Great White on painted custom.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Ol' bulletproof reliable...


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Oops


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Vacationing - one watch, two bands. Love my Scurfa...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Can't upload.. App crash what's the solution anyone?

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Base today, stuck at the office this evening trying to troubleshoot software update problems on a couple machines


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really love this one


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Cheery Blue today



Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Yesterday.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 9003218
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beauty ! Been very curious about these Sea Horses. Love them on every pic I see.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Estoril on a tropic strap









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43 On Canvas


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Swap









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

The Armida A1 45mm have the head too big for this mesh bracelet, better on Helberg CH8.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

AM watch


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*ORIENT* _Mako USA_...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

312





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 "crocodile rock"


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Shogun


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

El Primero for hump day this week


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

SBBN033

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

My new fave.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

O Canada...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Today watch


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

an Orca needs the water! ;-)


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Last night at the holiday resort wearing my Sinn 903 St B E. Flying back to Germany tomorrow morning. Holiday was way to short...










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless w' Maddog combo.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Baths on vacation in Maui.










Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Overseas today, I love this one


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

TC V5 GMT today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Friday I'm in love 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Wenger Swiss Army









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*yo fella's....NEW Armida A2 ( Swiss ETA 2824 + Domed Sapphire ) in the house!!
*


----------



## mmason (Feb 26, 2015)

More fly than dive, but 200m WR...my Nighthawk on custom, recycled band for a sunny Friday


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Was going to sell it , then tried on Seiko rubber ....


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! SKX007 Military Mod On SE II


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Looks like a Seiko day for some of us. Happy Friday. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Happy PAM Friday, have a great weekend ahead!


----------



## pdh5625 (Nov 9, 2013)

Just got yesterday from from fellow WUSer. Thought a mesh band would do the watch well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Steinhart marine master bronze. The green dail is very hard to capture.




























To know something, u have to be prepared to get dirty, knowledge comes at a price


----------



## rocketass (Nov 29, 2012)

Jacques Etoile Atlantis with Fricker case, made by Joerg Schauer, Loerrach/Germany


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Dagaz TII


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

On beach patrol in Maui.










Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Gruppo Gamma on a Micah canvas


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

thach said:


>


Nice shot, nailed that one


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Spunwell said:


> Nice shot, nailed that one


Thank you sir! Appreciate that. I got lucky in noticing the glare while going in/out of garage doing chores.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch, Exp II on perlon


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210








*​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Steinhart marine officer



















old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Working through my modest Heuer collection this week. Today the 980.006 for this beautiful Saturday here in Jakarta. HAGW!


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Edox Hydro-Sub North Pole Expedition 2015 LE.


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Binnnacle Diver in the house!! #USA #Bernhardt *






yt


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Red Hot Chimi Changas )

Deep Blue Nato Diver 300 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Armida A1 Brass


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Here is my pre-invicta Airman double twelve. 
You can destroy the brand but you cannot destroy my watch Invicta!










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

My trusty A8 for the first day of my holiday in Seville:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schalosch (Jul 12, 2012)

Double post... See below


----------



## Schalosch (Jul 12, 2012)

SCURFA


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Greetings from Bethany Beach, DE!










My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Took the Oris for a hike:


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

SMP300


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray 47. HAGWE!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Diabolic Coffee said:


> The new guy. This turned out beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very sharp.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Globemaster GMT #Bernhardt #ETA2824*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Great White after work today


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## BlingB (Dec 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Tiger Big Crown sub

Morning:









and evening:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Another Seiko... Cheers!


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Raven Defender


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 On Super Engineer


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Retro size 37mm


----------



## mbackhand (Oct 12, 2015)

Milgauss Brushed finish


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sumo today mostly


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

ssc017


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Orthos on a matching nato today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Hexa K500









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

D6AMIA6N said:


>


Nice picture and watch, perfect!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

3 eight 8 today for another long drive


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Estoril 300


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Hanging out on the deck with the dogs waiting on charcoal starter.


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

bulova this am
borealis this eve


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Seawolf to start the week with.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 9049418
> 
> 
> View attachment 9049434


I love that strap! What is it and where can I get one?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Scott6739 said:


> I love that strap! What is it and where can I get one?




Thanks Scott, it's a CrafterBlue fitted for the Sumo. CrafterBlue.com


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Vintage diver to start the day









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Tony Abbate (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Blancpain FF


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Have a marvelous week ahead!!!


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Canvas


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Citizen Prime


----------



## mmason (Feb 26, 2015)

The Rangeman for a Monday cycle commute


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9054562


What a great reissue. I really dig the jubilee style bracelet as well.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

My usual...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Morning watch


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

thach said:


> What a great reissue. I really dig the jubilee style bracelet as well.


Thanks, I agree! Love this reissue and the bracelet is super comfy, my first jubilee. The clasp even has a spring mechanism, allowing for some stretch! I've been waiting a long while for one to pop up on the sales forums and my patience finally paid off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning gentleman 3573.50 aka Sapphire Sandwich


----------



## kingcobbler (Sep 9, 2009)

DWW


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Been a while...









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

New NTH Amphion Vintage










My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II today


----------



## BlingB (Dec 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

In the mail today:


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

matlobi said:


> In the mail today:


Good find! Great picture as well

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr
212 Big Dog


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Instagram @ houls61


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Night watch.


----------



## wsmc511 (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Doxa goodness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Same as yesterday..


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Toh said:


> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk




Your strap seems to do a good job of filling the Sumo gap.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Paul Ramon said:


> Your strap seems to do a good job of filling the Sumo gap.


Largely due to the fat spring bars to be honest... The strap itself is not so thick... 😊

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

total white summer dress! b-)


----------



## Schalosch (Jul 12, 2012)

Precista PRS 82 on my new Strapcode bracelet. Loving it!


----------



## Schalosch (Jul 12, 2012)

Precista PRS 82 on my new Strapcode bracelet. Loving it!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo Turtle


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Citizen NY0040


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cameron Griffith (Mar 6, 2012)

Schalosch said:


> Precista PRS 82 on my new Strapcode bracelet. Loving it!


That's a heck of a combo; don't see Precista often.


----------



## Cameron Griffith (Mar 6, 2012)

winners76 said:


> Been a while...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The case on this helson is great. I love the grey dial with the stainless bezel.


----------



## Cameron Griffith (Mar 6, 2012)

Martinus said:


> Working through my modest Heuer collection this week. Today the 980.006 for this beautiful Saturday here in Jakarta. HAGW!
> 
> View attachment 9035129
> 
> ...


What size case is this?


----------



## Cameron Griffith (Mar 6, 2012)

fordy964 said:


> Sumo today mostly


Who makes this strap? The keepers are nice.


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

53 on Borealis. Really impressed with quality of this strap.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Choices...choices.


----------



## mooieklokjes (Dec 28, 2012)

Kontiki!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn D5803 met Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Morning Squale GMT 1545 42mm


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Amphibian today! Got this one in last night and I'm very impressed 😊









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Tool watch Tuesday 





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigdocmak (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Great find on eBay at good price. First day on the wrist.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Never get tired of this watch.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II for dinner and a beverage this evening.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## USeekWatch (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Superdome fashion! b-)


----------



## commodore665 (Apr 6, 2016)

This









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

green grass below and white clouds above. Oris 65 on summer NATO #lifeisgood


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Omega smp 300m










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Turtle on OEM



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This beauty again today

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Having fun with the new Magrette Waterman


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_An honest to goodness affordable today. This is what I saw when I ordered it on Ebay. 
$62.80 shipped.
Honestly, it's not exactly my style and I'm not a big fan of gold either but thought it has potential.









A couple of weeks later and a simple DIY mod with bezel and strap and.......
Voila! 



























A fun project that turned out pretty well IMO. Sporting it today.








Take care everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## giantsindahouse (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

wsmc511 said:


>


This thing looks like a dream come true multiplied by perfection.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Evening switch, Orthos on tropic strap!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller today, supposed to be heading home but had unexpected mechanical problems, long drive tomorrow after repairs are made.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Did some snorkeling in Maui this morning with the highly legible Bathys Benthic GMT.




























Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

K500 on Clockwork Synergy distressed leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greene-r74 (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

The OG OM


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Prometheus poseidon (Not sure why the picture is rotated.) Picking up the black/yellow version too so this will be up for sale soon!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For the rest of the day...and night.


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Last day with it! I decided I needed a darker orange- Borealis Sea Dragon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Same as yesterday for the beginning of the work week. Made a new strap for it yesterday...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Schalosch (Jul 12, 2012)

On my way to the local bakery. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


>


What a beauty. May I know what ref model this is? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

My watch of the holidays...









Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

PrinceT said:


> What a beauty. May I know what ref model this is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sinn 809


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Still one of my faves...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good day everyone. Darkness and thundering rain to start the day, I roll with.....

*The Ray Raven*
by Orient




































Have a nice day everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## giantsindahouse (Jan 26, 2011)

Electric Blue







PS: how do I rotate the picture so it is oriented correctly??


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

modded Monster


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cristian_Florian (Feb 9, 2015)

My new "rocket" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cristian_Florian (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Rest of the day and night watch


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

New hands!!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II today, glad to be home!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Trying out the fitted rubber on the Hydrosub. Excellent strap and clasp, should've been included with this one rather than the orange water proofed leather.


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

TGIF!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

PADI has landed 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

My new orange- I'm not sure I like it better than my orange monster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Beauty! What model is that?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

studiompd said:


> Beauty! What model is that?


Sinn 809


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

My second fave Seiko in my collection. Taken off bracelet and placed on NATO. This is the watch that caused this whole addiction.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Seiko diver day it is then. Since this morning.










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk through Word Inc. on iPhone.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Also looks good on a jubilee.


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

176 on Mark McGwire BB glove shoes





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giantsindahouse (Jan 26, 2011)

Good morning Mr. Bond...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko Pepsi Solar Chrono Diver


----------



## Eskibot (Apr 5, 2014)

thach said:


>


what watch is this


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> 176 on Mark McGwire BB glove shoes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good on the Silverado


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Looking good on the Silverado


Thanks my friend  
How'd you know what I drive  
You stalking me 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Right now I have my new A1. The brass is darkening down quite nicely. The lume on this is awesome 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks my friend
> How'd you know what I drive
> You stalking me
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Haha, no I'm clairvoyant lol!


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Squale Militaire up in hurrrr...


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I never get tired of looking at this dial. It is quite stunning.










Instagram @ houls61


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Three 8 8 for PAM Friday, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Alysandir (Jun 29, 2016)

What am I wearing right now? Well, something silky and sheer, with just a little lace at the...wait, what? You meant what watch am I wearing right now? Oh. This:

(stock image)








Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Mido OSC Ti


----------



## hojuturtle (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Sushi tonight with the Citizen Aqualand


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

I haven't posted in quite a while, but I thought my newest acquisition deserved a post. I've been saving for this beauty for a loooong time!


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Seiko SBBN 015


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

7002


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Eskibot said:


> what watch is this


MKII Kingston


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Eskibot said:


> what watch is this


Hey there ~ It's an old MKII project watch designed with input from the forum long ago. I wear it everyday and enjoy the heck out of it. They made 300 total.




























DLC version:


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Might wash the dishes later...so gotta be prepared.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Deep Blue 007

Deep Blue Nato Diver 300 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Titanium version

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Darth


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

The one that just came in the mail!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks like it's Seiko Day for the last 6 of us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 9107370


Is your chapter lined up? Mine is off slightly!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

heatharnold said:


> Is your chapter lined up? Mine is off slightly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks similar to yours. Just about perfect for Seiko ;-)


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Steinhart Ti500 & Sinn 556i


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

Mail call! Afternoon arrival, bezel swap and adjust bracelet.

Finally have a Cave Dweller back in the house!

2016-08-20_05-22-32 by Steven Ragan, on Flickr


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 for a very lazy Saturday playing video games all day, and quite potentially all night. My son is a bad influence, that's a fact!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Solicitor (Oct 4, 2014)

Robert999 said:


>


Really cool looking watch....what watch is this? Thanks


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Blue Z ..


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right first 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

ROYCE Leadership 3300 ( 1970 or earlier )


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning everyone,

Not sure exactly which one will end up with me today. If it is sunny left one, if not the one on right. Weather will make the choice for me. One way or the other it will be a Seiko day.









Thanks for watching.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Nato Diver 300

Deep Blue Nato Diver 300 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Deep Blue Nato Diver 300 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Here is what I have on a Seiko Baby Tuna....


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Solicitor said:


> Really cool looking watch....what watch is this? Thanks


Fortis B-42 Marinemaster Chronograph


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Certina


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Orange Crush: Zenton M45 on stingray shoes.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16600 for another relaxing day at home


----------



## Jordanbav (May 25, 2016)

Still enjoying this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Orthos at the beach today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Bernhardt 1st generation 'Corsair' (ETA 2824 ) on Isofrane rubber 
*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

OVM today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

Till the end of August, Aquaracer everyday.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Non diver for now. I'll be switching this out later today.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Charging my SSC017 today


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Monday is the first day of the rest of the week.










My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRP775J1


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

001


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Eterna Kontiki on a cork strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

my new to me Deep Blue NATO300, on a new to me Strapcode Super Engineer.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

T-II


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko Turtle SRP773

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Turtle SRP773 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Desk diving.










Instagram @ houls61


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

6309 (the OG turtle)


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

mapotofu said:


> 6309 (the OG turtle)


Very nice, what bracelet?

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

laurent1961 said:


> gorgeous, which strap is that?


Thanks! It a Crafter Blue fitted strap made just for the Sumo. I love it.

Crafter Blue | Curved End Rubber Strap for Seiko Sumo
http://www.crafterblue.com/#!curved-end-rubber-strap-for-seiko-sumo/f24rc


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Love my monster


----------



## mmason (Feb 26, 2015)

This rare Titanium number today


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Very nice, what bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


Not sure since I purchased the watch with the bracelet second-hand but I believe it's just the 22mm Seiko Oyster bracelet.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

mapotofu said:


> Not sure since I purchased the watch with the bracelet second-hand but I believe it's just the 22mm Seiko Oyster bracelet.


Whatever it is, its a fine match. And Its all about the turtle with the lollipop on the "right" side


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Cleaned up my *ORIENT *_Mako USA _today...



















Nearly all of my "WRUW" photos are taken while I am out walking this little monster...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

MPP G-14.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Atomic Orange LE Orthos II










My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## j_s_martin (Jan 25, 2013)

SMPc on a nice summer day in the northwest.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Poor man GS today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

j_s_martin said:


> SMPc on a nice summer day in the northwest.


Enjoy  Great shot

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 for the latter half of today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the WUS F71 bund chrono at work and the Alpina this evening. Chrono say I guess 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wore the WUS F71 bund chrono at work and the Alpina this evening. Chrono say I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't seen you post in awhile. The Bund Chrono is very cool looking, and well you know my thoughts on the Alpina.


----------



## kingcobbler (Sep 9, 2009)

Ferry life


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wore the WUS F71 bund chrono at work and the Alpina this evening. Chrono say I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see you back Brice, looking good


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Osprey on Hirsch leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Marine


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Borealis 2.0 rubber on the M1K


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ancon in the sun.....









Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Alpina on Iso...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NM-1 said:


> Alpina on Iso...
> 
> View attachment 9141658


Great watch and combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

I am wearing my Oris 65 Bronze LE on a custom DrunkArtStraps canvas today. My favorite watch currently

Brice



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 w' stingray/Maddog combo


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## kingcobbler (Sep 9, 2009)

Admirals cup


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Хэмп счастливый день!


----------



## chperez (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> 
> I am wearing my Oris 65 Bronze LE on a custom DrunkArtStraps canvas today. My favorite watch currently
> 
> ...


That's a match made in heaven. Beautiful !


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## xuesheng (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

New arrival on my wrist.










Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> New arrival on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Cav! Do they come stock with the 12-hr bezel? And what are the black watches, and blue bezeled watch (OM? Helson SD?)


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

studiompd said:


> ...And what are the black watches,


JollyWatcher's sexy black watches are custom MKII Paradive (L) and Greywater (R). DLC by IWW, if I recall correctly.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

studiompd said:


> Nice Cav! Do they come stock with the 12-hr bezel? And what are the black watches, and blue bezeled watch (OM? Helson SD?)


Yup, the Cav Type 2.2 is the latest release from Jake with different lume from the original.

The black watches are DLC coated MKIIs. A Graywater and a Paradive.

The blue bezeled watch is an Armida A1 with a modded orange lumed triangle.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

thach said:


> JollyWatcher's sexy black watches are custom MKII Paradive (L) and Greywater (R). DLC by IWW, if I recall correctly.


why am i always lured to the unobtainium...

so who was first to dlc their mkii?



thejollywatcher said:


> Yup, the Cav Type 2.2 is the latest release from Jake with different lume from the original.
> 
> The black watches are DLC coated MKIIs. A Graywater and a Paradive.
> 
> The blue bezeled watch is an Armida A1 with a modded orange lumed triangle.


ah the A1, i knew i recognized those big square bezel teeth!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

New kid on the block today, happy to report its running 0spd dial up.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Orca


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Tactico Anko on marine nationale strap









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenred (Feb 22, 2013)

I am wearing some cheap Shenhua mechanical watch. $15... lol. Love the design thou...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Srp315


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

SRPA021


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 On Camo Canvas


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## mucart (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First time seeing this Heritage Legend! Handsome watch, unfortunately too long for my wrist


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaholic_user (Jul 5, 2014)

Very nice watches everyone!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaholic_user (Jul 5, 2014)

Aquaholic_user said:


> Very nice watches everyone!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Still on my wrist. Thought I would change but decided to go to TBall with my grandson.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Overseas today, almost Friday!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Got to play a little hooky today with one of my affordable water watch.

*Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Excalibur*









Dig the bracelet.
Extension On.









Perfect watch for dunkin.









Just a few dinks.....



























....but still lots of fun and good to know that the Excalibur is up to the task.









Extension Off.








Have a great evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Athaya Vintage diver


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PilotFriday with the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on a DrunkArtStraps Terra canvas.

TGIF.

B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> PilotFriday with the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on a DrunkArtStraps Terra canvas.
> 
> TGIF.
> 
> ...


Awesome Pilot watch..I just wish it's available in 40 or 42mm case.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

fff mod today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyhawk (Aug 26, 2016)

My Seiko sbbn 007!!


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Been loving the latest pickup all week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*MOMENTUM* _Base-Layer_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Awesome Pilot watch..I just wish it's available in 40 or 42mm case.


Thank you.

You can handle it ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Please someone save me from this strap!!!!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MadMex said:


> Please someone save me from this strap!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


OK then. That's a big bag of nope for me.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Saved!!!









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

5 two 4 on boss rubber, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Raven Defender on pilot strap


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

BFK on leather


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Earlier in AM 









And later for work


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Dagaz & Precista


----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

My Omega Seamaster Chronograph


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue On Watchadoo


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Swap 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## pdh5625 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## mmason (Feb 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

fordy964 said:


>


Love the watch, but love that San Miguel Beer more.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Dievas MG-1


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

winners76 said:


> Sent from my rotary phone


Looks great, expecting mine today.



automatikno1 said:


> Dagaz & Precista


The perfect pair!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

TC on nato


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Rainy Saturday









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Nice little Saturday

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

studiompd said:


> Looks great, expecting mine today.
> 
> The perfect pair!


Thanks..has become my go to watch for the weekend.

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Vintage diver style on leather!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Enjoying the lake..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Happy Saturday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Traded my Luminox Sea Anu for this the other day and it just arrived. Beautiful and fits me better. Wish Luminox made a 42 with the same specs.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9175898
> 
> 
> View attachment 9175906
> ...


Those are some quality photos..bravo!!

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Watches503 said:


>


That's just killer...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday Sweet Sunday.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Sergio Hart (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice strap! What's the name of the brand? Thanks!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum On Mesh


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Iamscottydoo (Aug 18, 2016)

Zimbe


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Heuer 844 Monnin today on a 1-piece leather strap


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Doxa 750t GMT Divingstar on an Isofrane










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless 45 on crocodile shoes


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sergio Hart said:


> Nice strap! What's the name of the brand? Thanks!


Hi Sergio

Thanks. If you're referring to my Orient, it is on a Hadley Roma Silicone strap, dark blue in the middle, black on each side.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Pool day today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options.


----------



## beyondhonesty (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Monday, Monday.......


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC Sub


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Just arrived. Haven't set the time and date yet...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Desk diver extraordinaire


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the Oris Carl Brashear LE 
Love everything about it, the dome, the blue dial, the rose gold markers and hands, case shape and size, beautiful caseback, etc...

Hope you all have a great week.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Canvas


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This unique one today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

"In the wind" with the Manta Ray


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Love these Borealis rubber straps


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Deep Blue DayNight 32 T100









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Who said Hexa Osprey-yyyyy


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos got the nod this morning


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> "In the wind" with the Manta Ray


Love it, especially with this black bezel. Enjoy the ride brapppp!


----------



## ntfromto (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## kaneloacsta (Jun 15, 2016)

Going from a metal bracelet to a Perlon style strap changed this completely...for the better (IMHO).


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

hiking by the waterfall..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Happy Tuesday.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Baby Tuna...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today rain.. ;-)


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Seiko Sumo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

This has finally been anointed, "The Favorite Watch".


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Glycine Airman double twelve










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Toxic Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started early with the Scurfa D1 silicon on a basic black nato









And switched to the beautiful Estoril 300 ND on a ToxicRooroo 

Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## pdh5625 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giantsindahouse (Jan 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Working remotely from Cultivate - a brewery in SW MI. Wearing the Tactix Bravo.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Estoril today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Afternoon switch but still keeping with the orange theme.










Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

3 eight 8 on Orloff gator today


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

MKII on cheapie presidenté.


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_This is a great way for me to decompress after a busy productive day. A brief magical hour is all I need.
The evening bite is on.

*Citizen Eco Drive Promaster BN0151-09L Diver* 
Yeah, it's popular but for good reasons.


























Enjoy the rest of the evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> New arrival on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What watch is this please?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Roy Hobbs said:


> What watch is this please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Dagaz Cav Type 2.2

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Same as yesterday...


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## mmason (Feb 26, 2015)

Cycling to work on a sunny Wednesday - new beater, Navy Seal Steal

























Trying out some alternative straps, unfortunately Masai leather is too small as Luminox is odd 23mm size!


----------



## composite_guru (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Aquatimer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II for the last day of the month


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Haven't worn the Pelagos much lately so giving it some wrist time today. 
HAGD

B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Tactico ANKO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Last day of the month. Time flies but time well spent.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

mmason said:


> Cycling to work on a sunny Wednesday - new beater, Navy Seal Steal
> 
> View attachment 9209402
> 
> ...


Nice, I've got a couple of tritium watches and I've always been keen to get a Luminox. The Blackout series look good.

Regards
Gavin


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


drool....


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

I know it's only ..... but I like it... ;-)


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Moroz said:


> drool....




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

The Regulateur that I got my dive certification with. An undeniably rad watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

At work with the my work watch


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Spear Diver for desk diving today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

By the pool


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

By the pool


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II for hump day, hope everyone had a great one!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

First time my teenaged son has ever worn a watch so we had to capture the occasion.










Instagram @ houls61


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The WUS F71 Bund chrono project tonight 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## silidoll (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



banderor said:


> View attachment 8229666


Awesome watch. Probably the most value for money do it all every day watch. My favorite G-Shock AND with Multi Band 6. Can`t find this model here in Hong Kong anymore :-(


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett White Harpoon


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

I love the superdome... ...and the bronze too! ;-)


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

1st day of September, start of the month with Omega SMP.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Didn't feel like looking in the Watchbox so just continuing with the Bund chrono on Art's canvas. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdh5625 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Thursday everyone.

This old favorite has been on bracelet pretty much all summer long and it's been great. 
A bit of fall is already in the air in my neck of the woods. 
Trying out leather at least for the day.

Still love it just as much as the day I got it.

*Seiko SKX007J*









With a leather strap today.

















b-)​_


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

BrOnZeMo


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

OM explorer 2 today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Crouching Scorpène

#HiddenPrototype










My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

On a navy blue Horween today.










Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

amrvf said:


> I love the superdome... ...and the bronze too! ;-)


Nice combo and I love this superdome too!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> BrOnZeMo


Nice combo, beautiful Patina brother William |>


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice combo, beautiful Patina brother William |>


Thanks Simon I wore it just for you. 


Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks Simon I wore it just for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


It's appreciate


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Helson for 2nd week straight...










Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Still this before it goes to another home


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Needed some color today to liven things up...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Zodiac today


----------



## mosinoff (Aug 16, 2008)

My Blue BaliHa'i.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

GS SDD


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

Better ride out the Hurricane with this bad boy. Probably the only sun-like yellow I'll see for a few days.....

2016-08-20_05-22-32 by Steven Ragan, on Flickr


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 Red for almost Friday day


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_At least part of Thursday is with this dude.....

*Vostok Scuba Dude*
Another evening outing with a fishy watch.


















Told ya the dude is fishy....









....and what good is a WR rating unless you test it?









Get bigger little fella.....









It's a good addition to the fishing gear and lucky to boot.

















Have a great evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Michael

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wearing my G-Shock tonight in rainy Florida anticipating the landfall of Hurricane Hermine. I hope the rest of you have a great Friday!

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## composite_guru (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Still awake on an early Friday morning.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

The Helm Vanuatu v2...









Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF and the Shogun again today.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Happy Friday guys!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mosinoff said:


> My Blue BaliHa'i.


That's hot. Always wanted one in blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

erikclabaugh said:


> Needed some color today to liven things up...


That's actually a really cool combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF !

Went with the Lüm-Tec B33 GMT on a new Toxicnato.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_On the go..TGIF~~Have a great weekend fellas

_


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

In the office, wishing I was outside...


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Dinner with the missus.

Panerai 372

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Newly arrived prototype. Pic taken in the wee hours of this morning as I drove home after drinks with @Iliyan, who is in Philly for a conference.

I wasn't drunk, but my watch was totally "lit up".










Also, I discovered Bulgarian money looks like young Art Garfunkel.



















My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Simmex 566c ("c" = chapter ring)


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*
"Monster" Storm in the Tropics

*
*








*​


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## WatchHobby (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

My first, and favorite, high-end watch:

upload image online


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

524 this Friday, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Not letting Hermine mess up this weekend - enjoy yours!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Sharky


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Switching to Lum-Tec M56 on Borealis rubber. Thanks
Raheel!


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

BevoWatch said:


> _At least part of Thursday is with this dude.....
> 
> *Vostok Scuba Dude*
> Another evening outing with a fishy watch.
> ...


I've made my wife look at LOTS of WRUW posts over the past years, and this one finally got, lol "that is really cool".

Seriously cool pics, man. Bravo. I know you've posted quite a few now. It's a credit to the forum. Seriously, you're a true WIS psycho with a lot of talent.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

docvail said:


> Newly arrived prototype. Pic taken in the wee hours of this morning as I drove home after drinks with @Iliyan, who is in Philly for a conference.
> 
> I wasn't drunk, but my watch was totally "lit up".
> 
> ...


Somewhere, some Bulgarian nationalist is seriously pissed off. LOL


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I've made my wife look at LOTS of WRUW posts over the past years, and this one finally got, lol "that is really cool".
> 
> Seriously cool pics, man. Bravo. I know you've posted quite a few now. It's a credit to the forum. Seriously, you're a true WIS psycho with a lot of talent.


You've made your wife look at WRUW pics? Did that include all your pics and collection as well? Talkin about psycho, wow! LOL! Hey, thanks for the kind words, seriously. I'm glad you and even your wife find my contribution worthwhile. :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*GLOBEMASTER GMT 1st Generation #Bernhardt #FredHead*


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Crappy pic.... sorry

312 on a black leather 1-piece today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo 6309-7040


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Ocean... Oceanus...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

white that more white isn't possible!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Getting ready to head down to RI for the day to celebrate my father-in-law's birthday. Have a great one!










Cheers, Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Amphibia today! Finally got the new bezel yesterday! 

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Amphibia today! Finally got the new bezel yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Morning wrist time almost over.

Happy long weekend.















Cheers,

Rick


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

New pelagos!

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

SMP300


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

kca said:


> Getting ready to head down to RI for the day to celebrate my father-in-law's birthday. Have a great one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great wristshot of a stunning piece! BTW I celebrate my father-in-law's birthday too...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 9243354


Once again, I love this watch!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Tuna goes on ⌛ 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

DMCBanshee said:


> Great wristshot of a stunning piece! BTW I celebrate my father-in-law's birthday too...


Thank you!

Cheers, Casey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

7002


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the day with the prototype Streetmatic CF dial on a custom blue Heuerville strap for errands and lunch. Now I am wearing the Oris Bronze LE on a canvas nato for the pool. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

216570 today for the first afternoon of college ball.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just thought I'd give this affordable a little appreciation as well....

*Vostok Amphibia*

















b-)​_


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

TradeKraft said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wowza !


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Omega SMP 2255.80 on blue Isofrane:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


>


Nice "Big boy"


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamscottydoo (Aug 18, 2016)

Zimbe out in the wild.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice "Big boy"


Thanks a lot ! Just got it. 47mm but wears like a 44mm. It's my plan B to not getting an El Buzo but I love it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

DMCBanshee said:


> Once again, I love this watch!


Thanks, Simon!


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Stairway to more watches?!


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Honeymoon period with the pelagos 25600TB.

The lume on the thing is ridiculous.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

42mm planet ocean










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early Sunday morning watch. Enjoy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a family mini vacation in Goa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Montres De Luxe Milano *Thunderbolt 100m*


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Getting some free time after business meeting on a Sunday.

Sporting the Pelagos of course, will switch to rubber strap tonight ;0

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## composite_guru (Aug 1, 2016)

GW A1100 with upgraded composite bracelet.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Same watch different shoes
Have a great Sunday all
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Enjoying a rare opportunity to relax on my Father's Day gift. Usually being used as a swing by my girls. Have a great day!










Cheers, Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmason (Feb 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 4 with the Shogun. Heading to the pool.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Instagram @ houls61


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

James Caird Endurance with brushed finish and black dial/bezel combo...this model is quickly becoming our most popular on our Kickstarter campaign.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Tree trimming earlier










Relaxing now


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Bronze A1 w' Cobra/Maddog combo.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Started with this REGO today








But ended with this amphibia!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

[SUP]














[/SUP]


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Ninja


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for bronze...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Switch for bronze...


 Getting me hungry Simon!


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

For the start of the week..


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Evening strap change. Took off the bracelet and trying out this dark grey leather NATO.

Have a good night.










Cheers, Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Paul Ramon said:


> Getting me hungry Simon!


Its the plan ?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore the PVD Streetmatic on a ToxicNato this morning and for lunch










This afternoon I switched to the awesome Alpina Startimer on DrunkArtStraps canvas and enjoyed a few beers. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 9253050


The blue dial is amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> The blue dial is amazing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah




Thanks Brice. Seiko really came up with a beauty with the Padi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Paul Ramon said:


> Thanks Brice. Seiko really came up with a beauty with the Padi


I'd like to find one well priced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

My newest micro brand. I love smelling the vanilla strap!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My buddy Frankie's Tuna on a rainy Monday morning


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Super comfortable ToxicNato plus kemmner 007.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today rubber..









Yesterday Mesh..:-d


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Sea Urchin on its bracelet today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Phantom
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Thinkfloyd (Mar 3, 2014)

Desk Diving with my new Doxa SUB1500T Project Aware II








Full post with unboxing and first impressions:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f34/new-arrival-my-first-doxa-sub-1500t-project-aware-ii-3553378.html


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_and a "Happy Labor Day"!_


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to my favorite watch, the Oris Carl Brashear LE on a canvas nato strap. 
Love the perfect shade of blue with the rose gold markers and hands, nicely done vintage lume and gorgeous dome!
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

M1


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to my favorite watch, the Oris Carl Brashear LE on a canvas nato strap.
> Love the perfect shade of blue with the rose gold markers and hands, nicely done vintage lume and gorgeous dome!
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


Everytime I see it and think- that is the most refined of them all (bronze and brass)

Something from me...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Prime


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Nice William, haven't seen this one in a while, makes me miss the one I had


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Nice William, haven't seen this one in a while, makes me miss the one I had


Thanks Brother 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Another strap change. Have a great one!










Cheers, Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT MasterII while navigating the mousetrap board with my favorite (and only) daughter. Happy Labor Day!!


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Montres De Luxe Milano Thunderbolt


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

For this holiday - 
Here's hoping for some perestroika in our Government Labor Unions.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

kca said:


> Another strap change. Have a great one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on that strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

wellyite said:


> Looks great on that strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Of the Natos I've tried with it this one is my favorite so far.

Cheers, Casey

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

My only kinetic and I do like not having to worry (so much) about winding it. Wears smaller than the specs suggest and love the gmt movement. Very solid for the current price.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the blue CF Streetmatic on DrunkArtStraps canvas.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Workin late


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

Went swimming today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

bronze time! ;-)


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

The AD500 on the right. The grail on the left is still in the store and out of reach

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Good morning!! 









Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Pam 312


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi AMRVF :-d:-d:-d

Today guys Helberg CH8 Cusn8 1000mt 

































Bye!!;-)


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Ciao Marco:


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Sorry, double post ...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Falco 67 said:


> Ciao Marco:
> 
> View attachment 9267402


Ciao Enrico ben tornato !!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Damasco steel!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Boring I know, but day 6 in a row for this one.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

I forget how solid this thing is after not wearing it for a spell.

You go, *CASIO*!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started with my Undone watch this morning to make lunches, take the kids to school, take Ember & the baby to a doctor appt, chores.... Busy day 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Steinhart bronze today
Have a beautiful day all
☀ Sunny and hot today
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The 53 desk diver


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Skinny Rogers said:


>


Nice K3 Lance.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I wore the PVD Streetmatic on a ToxicNato this morning and for lunch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grapefruit beer...no kidding. Hell, I'd give it a try! #HadMeAtBeer


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

watermanxxl said:


> Nice K3 Lance.


Thanks Edward!

This has become my go to water watch.

Been getting wet a lot lately


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

in the preceding photos it was too much shiny, I have given it some old steel patina! ;-)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

MDT IT said:


> Hi AMRVF :-d:-d:-d Today guys Helberg CH8 Cusn8 1000mt


 miiiiiiii, che lustrume! :-d too shining, to shining... b-)


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

chrono today


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Another strap swap. Have a good one!










Cheers, Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Borealis Scout Sniper


Can we see a night shot when a tritium glows?


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Deep Blue Sea Ram on a new orange silicone band









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

karlito said:


> Deep Blue Sea Ram on a new orange silicone band
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Keeping our granddaughter this week and took her to her doctor appt today. 
Zodiac came along. Trying to decide whether to keep it or sell to find another vintage. 









She did so good at the doctor 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Arrived last night. Awesome !









Sent from my hidden space station with Dr Evil.


----------



## recon (Oct 13, 2010)

Helson Shark Diver 45 bronze with a self-modified (scalpel and a few Hail Marys) canvas strap from Tempo Vintage.










Sent fra min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Late afternoon/evening watch.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Two liner today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

v1triol said:


> Can we see a night shot when a tritium glows?


Try to snap a pic asap!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Finally giving the Padi some wrist time as it had the unfortunate timing of arriving the same day as my new PO. Have a good evening!



















Cheers, Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm really blown away by the overall package of these new Seikos. It's just an incredible value. And I mean any version of the new turtles.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Belmoto track day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yesterday shot but my choice today 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Halios Tropik today









Doxa yesterday, up at 14100'









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

PO GMT today while enjoying a nice sunny morning on the way to work.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*








Sharky Bro !


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Binnacle Diver in the house !!! #Bernhardt #USA
*


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Good morning!! 









Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today Prometheus

























Bye !

ps

Ohhhhh Yes amrvf ...now is great Damasco!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Go green...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Borealis Estoril 300 on a vintage tropic... 









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The edox hydrosub - still loving it


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pakz said:


> Borealis Estoril 300 on a vintage tropic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blueish lume and sapphire bezel? 
Looks very nice


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Calming down baby Elena this morning. Still a little upset from her 3 shots at the doctor 
Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's Terra canvas. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

7th day straight with the Shogun.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Calming down baby Elena this morning. Still a little upset from her 3 shots at the doctor
> Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's Terra canvas.
> B
> 
> ...


Interesting who took the photo shot!

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> 7th day straight with the Shogun.


Selling all others ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

My new precious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TideTexan (May 21, 2016)

Steinhart Military 42 DLC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Selling all others ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Maybe a couple, but finally enjoying this one after a proper mvmt service from Terry's guy. Prior to that it was frustrating me to say the least. Also wanted to see the results after a solid week of wear. Very happy!


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Taking Ember to the oncologist and hoping for some sort of news. Maybe the Oris will bring us luck. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Shogun


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dagaz Aurora


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale 1545 for the afternoon.


----------



## Bigdaftboy (Jul 28, 2014)

My PJ's lol


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Taking Ember to the oncologist and hoping for some sort of news. Maybe the Oris will bring us luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck Brice..... Sending you positive vibes and thoughts.
My father visited his oncologist today and we got great news, wish you the same!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Montres De Luxe Milano Thunderbolt


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Taking Ember to the oncologist and hoping for some sort of news. Maybe the Oris will bring us luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sending positive vibes from CA. Good luck to you both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Bryan66 said:


>


I just ordered one from Ed last week. Stoked! Can't wait to get it.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Decided to swap out the strap for a change...


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 today, missed the six yesterday, but I'll be on it for the nine Friday.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

New hotness. (Well, new to my evolving stable anyway. Watch has been available for a couple/few years now.) One of my personal grails made possible by likely overstock and a 25 percent off coupon code via Ashford. So, so nice in person. Lume is bonkers.

Quick and dirty phone pic makes it look a lot bigger on the wrist than it really is.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Brice - sending positive thoughts...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sky
Diver 









ICC Hong Kong ( 484m )


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Brice, you and your family are in our prayers!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Moroz said:


> Brice - sending positive thoughts...


Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Stopped on the bike path tonight to grab a shot of my
AT.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m On Super Engineer


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

yesterday photo, they are all right the same? ;-)


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lüm-Tec B33 on Terry's ToxicRooroo this morning. 
Lunches made, kids at school, walking the pups and taking care of Elena. 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Much prefer green Velcro strap over leather. Now I can get it wet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

For 25bucks this Borealis strap is amazing.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

TC GMT today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

My thoughts are with you Brice.



Jeep99dad said:


> Taking Ember to the oncologist and hoping for some sort of news. Maybe the Oris will bring us luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Smiths, grab and go
Military inspired
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Taking Ember to the oncologist and hoping for some sort of news. Maybe the Oris will bring us luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brice, thoughts and prayers are with you and family brother, all the best
Regards
Robt

"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Festeraxp (Aug 28, 2016)

Breitling Aerospace with black horween leather strap with green thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Lüm-Tec B33 on Terry's ToxicRooroo this morning.
> Lunches made, kids at school, walking the pups and taking care of Elena.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> ...


Je vous envoie mes meilleures pensées Brice...


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Borealis Estoril on Jubilee Bracelet 
Checking out the Surf


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally some time to chill as I wait for Zoé's dance class to be over. 
Streetmatic Proto on Art's weathered canvas. Love this silver dial model 
Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five2Four today


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Switch to 04H after work for run and surf. Sunset was 1919.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Evening switch to the kinetic (in part to keep charging the Quartz) but also enjoying this new Zulu diver strap. Comfortable but very long.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Bernhardt GMT Globemaster *


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Estoril 300










Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning everyone. 
Long week even though I wasn't at work. TGIF. Looking forward to weekend to relax. 
Continuing with the white Streetmatic prototype on Art's original weathered canvas strap. Really digging this dial, even more than the blue Carbon Fiber I liked. 
Cheers. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

8926 on nato! Happy Friday









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Tudor for friday

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> 8926 on nato! Happy Friday
> http://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> Are you sure???
> ...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Falco 67 said:


> the_watchier said:
> 
> 
> > 8926 on nato! Happy Friday
> ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

How about a little daylight lume as well.


----------



## Stas (May 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Black Harpoon

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Indices galore


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Ti Homage today
Have a great day
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

Sitting outside last night with the Chopard Pro One








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My buddy Frankie's Tuna. Great Friday everyone 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

59yukon01 said:


>


Who makes that strap? Sharp!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Who makes that strap? Sharp!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a custom canvas by Drunkartstrap. He's on Instagram. He does outstanding work, but there is a wait time.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Festeraxp (Aug 28, 2016)

Time to go to work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

"Bathyscaphe"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 9302322


Nice brown dial/bezel


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Multitasking on the lifecycle while taking my Hazardous Waste Operations and Emergency Response annual training.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to relax a bit!

Happy Friday. Enjoy the weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

DB DayNight OPs T100









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

42mm of sunburst joy!

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

New arrival...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_TGIF

*Seiko SRP307K1*

















May you all have a monster weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For the whole day and night, SRP279


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*NEW ARMIDA A2 ( ETA 2824/ Domed Crystal )






















*


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Streetmatic Proto on Art's weathered canvas


This is a fantastic combo - you're a Strap Sommelier.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Resco Manus

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Swap 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Leather nato for Seiko SRP777 + Omega SMP300:


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Watches503 said:


>


A Zelos Hammerhead?

Is it launched?!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

slow_mo said:


> A Zelos Hammerhead?
> 
> Is it launched?!


It's a Hammerhead prototype. They're being produced and expected out for delivery in Nov/Dec. Quite a fantastic little diver.

Had it for a couple days now. 
































Can't wait for my first Meteorite dial to come in a few months. The production models will have more LUME !


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Monnin cased diver

Love it


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> It's a Hammerhead prototype. They're being produced and expected out for delivery in Nov/Dec. Quite a fantastic little diver.
> 
> Had it for a couple days now.
> 
> ...


Great looking lume (especially on the crown).

Got to try it before I commit to one as I have a small wrist.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

orange vwolf for Saturday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> It's a Hammerhead prototype. They're being produced and expected out for delivery in Nov/Dec. Quite a fantastic little diver.
> 
> Had it for a couple days now.
> 
> ...


I like this a lot. What are the case dimensions?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cayabo said:


> This is a fantastic combo - you're a Strap Sommelier.


Ah ah . Thank you. You're too kind. 
I admit I have as much fun with straps than I do with watches. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Just this chunk of serious hardware from Richmond Hill, its such a sweet piece, the crown - massive, the bezel , ah just love the Maple Leaf, yup I love this model.
You all have a great "Time" wherever you are today.
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dagaz "Aurora"


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

slow_mo said:


> Great looking lume (especially on the crown).
> 
> Got to try it before I commit to one as I have a small wrist.


It's quite small actually. Look at it next to a Monster. 








Next to a 637








And next to the Anko


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I like this a lot. What are the case dimensions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


44mm case, 42mm bezel, 49mm lug to lug. Can't remember height. Wears like a chunky Seiko Monster.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> It's quite small actually. Look at it next to a Monster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't really compare when I don't have these 3 watches. 

49 lug to lug seems small enough.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new Oceanographer 666 snorkel
Love this thing.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jonnyst90 (Jul 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wrist time for this one. My favorite blue.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new Oceanographer 666 snorkel
> Love this thing.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice buy, congrats and enjoy your weekend Brice


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Vintage SEIKO FFF mod









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

DMCBanshee said:


> Dagaz "Aurora"


Cool watch! I've always liked that one.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Watching my youngest play soccer


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Moroz said:


> Cool watch! I've always liked that one.


Thanks! Love the colors on this one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bcrumley17 (Jul 3, 2014)

Love it! Classic!


CMSgt Bo said:


> With the first WAYWRN thread passing 21K posts here: What Are You Wearing...Right Now! we thought it was past time to close it and continue the fun over here. So, what are you wearing this second? Take out your phone and snap a pic and post it right now.
> 
> So go ahead,


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

@;


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II today, after a great round of golf with my son this morning.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My late afternoon switch. Stopped by my AD and he had an Oris hat waiting for me  alas no Oris65 42 to try on




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Friend of mine enjoying Paris this weekend  Great Sunday gents 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

BS300 & H2o Horween Shell Cordovan


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Friend of mine enjoying Paris this weekend  Great Sunday gents
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Got any cheese?


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

That tragic day, I will always remember. Rest in peace. Still can't sleep at 3:20am.


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

White on white


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kronos K300


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 9321154
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really love the ''Military'' look on this one


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Tactix Bravo flying the Jolly Roger on 9/11. On tan Zulu.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

09/11 #NeverForget

I am wearing the Bulova Oceanographer. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

Reflecting today #NeverForget #DE4L

2016-09-11_12-49-54 by Steven Ragan, on Flickr


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Horohollis (May 18, 2014)

The most comfortable bracelet I've ever worn.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddisboi (Sep 11, 2016)

Seiko sxk007


----------



## recon (Oct 13, 2010)

Still my Helson Shark Diver!










Sent from the darkest deeps of my soul...or my mobile


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

MC PO. Have a great day!










Cheers, Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

SSC017


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This amphibian again today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## shanecho (Jun 22, 2016)

Sinn 104 is back in the rotation after a brief rest in the bullpen.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16600 for the last day of the weekend


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Parisian parking 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## composite_guru (Aug 1, 2016)

Today's choice.


----------



## Katoolsie (Jul 13, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

I took this pic yesterday, but I am also wearing my Turtle today!


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Another Turtle... Near the water too!


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn U2










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

shanecho said:


> Sinn 104 is back in the rotation after a brief rest in the bullpen.


So clean, so hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and a great week to everyone. 
The Estoril300 wears great on Terry's ToxicRooroo. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

63 today
Beautiful ☀day
Day off, heading across border for
road trip to Ann Arbor , Michigan
Have a great all
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

;-)


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

PO again. Have a great day!










Cheers, Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

After a long time made it to my wrist..









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

...In the world. - Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## jganovsky (Mar 22, 2006)

Just landed now...









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for a motocross ride this afternoon


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Switch for a motocross ride this afternoon


brrrap that citizen!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

studiompd said:


> brrrap that citizen!


Yessss 🚵


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Sea Urchin


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

El Primero to start the week, I hope everyone has a great one ahead!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#UndoneMonday so evening switch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

These two so far


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> These two so far


Both are stunning but I need to confess this LE Poseidon is sexy as hell!!


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Night has fallen.....


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Both are stunning but I need to confess this LE Poseidon is sexy as hell!!


Thanks a lot, much appreciated !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Thanks a lot, much appreciated !


Congrats its a beauty! Wear it in great health 👍


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Bottom left corner today 

































Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Pam on OD Horween one-piece leather


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Out on the lake today with my smp 300m and my SUP:




























Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cave Dweller II


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Instagram @ houls61


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

b-)


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Alpina BLACKout.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Screw #SpeedyTuesday 
#ChronoTuesday here with the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's Terra canvas strap 
Love this combo. Can you believe I've had this watch over a year now!! :shock)


Have a great day!
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers, Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recon (Oct 13, 2010)

Air Blue Navigator World Timer chrono.









Blatant insta advertising.  
"squanderingpauper"

Sent from the darkest deeps of my soul...or my mobile


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

New Citizen Eco Drive BN0-151, I just got it today from a trade over on reddit. the best part is that it is only a week old, so basically I got a brand new watch. I love it! the blue is stunning in person! im very happy with it! I hope it stays with me for a long time.


----------



## Jonnyst90 (Jul 12, 2016)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 9346626


May I ask what watch this is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

It started of as a Tiger Concepts 5508 Version 4 with gilt snowflake hands and and a gilt dial which I replaced with the white hands and 369 dial you saw.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Overseas today, is it Friday yet?


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

PADI


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the white dial Streetmatic Proto on Art's first weathered canvas strap. 
Have a good evening. B 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> 09/11 #NeverForget
> 
> I am wearing the Bulova Oceanographer.
> 
> ...


Brice,
If in a weak moment you ever decide to let this one go, please PM me! It's spectacular and has long been one of my favorites.
Bryan


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

This beauty...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

( Taken by my friend in Paris on Tuesday )


----------



## Rich-L (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Sat on the winder for a few weeks, exchanged it out today... Always love this classy Sinn - the U1! Tegimented case and bezel, always looks new!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bryan66 said:


> Brice,
> If in a weak moment you ever decide to let this one go, please PM me! It's spectacular and has long been one of my favorites.
> Bryan


Sounds good 
Shoot me an email or PM. I'll keep it so I can reach out when the time comes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Wet wet Wednesday.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My first SKX, I have no idea why I'd dint get one for so long!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early morning wear.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

New nylon on my Darth










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Pepsi


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Still love the Scurfa.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Manual wind today
The Ti case is nice and dull, change from SS
Have a good day
Robt 









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Polished shark mesh on the Pepsi Nato300 diver


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

;-)


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Right this minute? Tudor blue.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos on a whiskey Horween leather strap by Art. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## mmason (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Still stoked on the new Seastrong. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Short shift for this one.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Tactico Bronze


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Change of pace. Out for a walk/run. Beautiful fall weather outside.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

No meetings here. Straight casual, Dickies & Chucks today w/ the Famous 4










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the white dial Streetmatic Prototype but on Art's vintage bomber jacket leather tonight. Love it.

Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Still.. Have a good night!










Cheers, Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

G shock store Paris 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## Kit. (Aug 9, 2016)

Not a wrist shot but I'm wearing my modded SKX today.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Vintage Military


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## recon (Oct 13, 2010)

Orient Conductor 









Insta: http://www.instagram.com/squanderingpauper/


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The HKED WUS F71 bund project on DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Back to OOM....Orient Orange Mako.


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Still on my wrist...









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Real Steel! b-)


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Finally found this piece after some extensive searching.










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless on crocs. #CBT


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

MM300


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one in the evening for the dog walk before dinner









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Red Sub today, the sun is getting pretty low at this time of day. Autumn will be here soon.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

johnny action said:


> ---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
> Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options.


I love this one. Miss it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

= R O Y C E =


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Grand Seiko GMT by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1971 Seiko 6119-8450



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

TGIF!!!


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Athaya Pilot with new strap rec'd today.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

My newest acquisition.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Wearing this now. Well..took it off to make the pic of course...
TGIF!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Place des Victoires, Paris yesterday

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

My late father's '60s Wittnauer today
Cheers


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO PADI ...


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Uhrmensch said:


> My late father's '60s Wittnauer today
> Cheers


Well worn...good on you mate..


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sporting the Pelagos on OEM blue rubber on a one day business trip. Cant wait to head home for the weekend.

Cheers

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Moon watch yesterday and today
Have a great day ladies and gents
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Srp315


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)

Blancpain fifty fathoms on a thick knit American kanvas from Combat Straps Montreal


----------



## Dhillon (Mar 29, 2014)

Here's wishing you ALL a great weekend &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## laza80 (Aug 9, 2016)

devlred said:


> Blancpain fifty fathoms on a thick knit American kanvas from Combat Straps Montreal
> 
> View attachment 9373770


Beautiful!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Uhrmensch said:


> My late father's '60s Wittnauer today
> Cheers


Gorgeous timepiece and family heirloom makes for a Winning combo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF my friends. 
Looking forward to the weekend. 
Alpina PVD Startimer on an orange canvas for casual Friday. I needed a bit of color a la Danny to cheer me up 
Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Ready for the weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Wearing my 7 year old Sinn 103 St Acrylic today.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)

Today the new arrival!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jguitron said:


> Ready for the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That nato works really well with the watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Charilaos said:


> Today the new arrival!


Fantastic watch.

Tapatalk & iPhone 6+


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

My PADI and a blue waffle marinemaster style strap


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Seiko SUN065 PADI Kinetic GMT Diver


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five24 for PAM Friday, after that week I am glad to see this day.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Custom built diver!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Have a Grand weekend!


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

mapotofu said:


> Have a Grand weekend!


We need more pictures please! : P


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC & Tartar...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents

























Paris 16.9 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

DA36!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My buddy Frankie's for the weekend 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Charilaos said:


> Today the new arrival!


Big congrats 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Счастливы субботу!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett White Harpoon


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO PROSPEX SRP779J1


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Landeron GMT today
Rainy weather here, but its warm
Have a good one
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

u-boat! ;-)


----------



## Galpo (Mar 30, 2008)

Bought yesterday in a local shop.
Now on an old-school Z-22


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Master blaster


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

PEPSI ...


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Mako USA


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

OCEAN_7_ LM-_7 PRO TITANIUM
_


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Three1Two on Adeeos shoes & custom Piotr coin buckle





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice line up!!

This morning I started with the white Streetmatic Proto on Art's charcoal canvas.

Cheers 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Today, enjoying a new nato


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Seiko 7002


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Happy Saturday









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

All day today.....and night.

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

My son and I both wore Panerai today for a father son outing.


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Grand Seiko GMT by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Seamaster Sunday









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Galpo (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Armida A1 42mm

View attachment IMG_7296_r_fe.JPG


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Heuer Monnin today after putting the bracelet on.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale Heritage 1545 Sunday for me. Enjoy your Sunday


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

slow_mo said:


>


Brilliant!

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This amphibia today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lüm-Tec B33 on a brown ToxicRoo, a perfect combo! They should come standard on the watch instead of the thick Brown leather zulu with the overwhelming hardware....

Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Watching my boy at a b-ball clinic.



















My phone can beat up your phone...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sticking with the eighty seven today.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Ninja


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9399930
> 
> 
> View attachment 9399938
> ...


That's really cool ! Pardon my ignorance, but what is it ?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Something that slips under the cuff quite nicely


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Resco Manus on Kevlar.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

This old style today
Have a great day
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Invicta 8826 mod









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jcar79 said:


>


One of my current favorites among recent watches! On my list!


Spunwell said:


> Sticking with the eighty seven today.


Not many Pams I really like but this one is right at the top 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I got a a new ToxicBlackout in the mail and had to try it on the PVD Alpina Startimer  ...
not my typical office combo but screw it  I love it. 
Have a great week. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> One of my current favorites among recent watches! On my list!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I've been on a flipping tear over the past few years but I think I finally found a keeper! While some are critical of the WR rating I had no intentions of using this as a tool watch. Relatively thin, vintage flares, and the perfect L2L for my wrist. Your Carl Brashear will be in good company should you pull the trigger. Happy Monday!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I'm having vision problem. I just can't see myself being at work today.
Maybe being in stealth mode will do.;-)

*Orient Ray Raven*

















Have a great Monday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jcar79 said:


> I've been on a flipping tear over the past few years but I think I finally found a keeper! While some are critical of the WR rating I had no intentions of using this as a tool watch. Relatively thin, vintage flares, and the perfect L2L for my wrist. Your Carl Brashear will be in good company should you pull the trigger. Happy Monday!


Agreed. The WR is a non-issue for me and iso requirement is 100m. I also believe it could withstand more than advertised but that's just an assumption.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Hey, it's a Monday.
After checking with my brothers at BSHT, I've decided to change.
I started with my Orient Ray Raven this morning and a fine watch it is no doubt.


















Then I see a brighter Monday after checking that thread. Toughening it up with some metal.

SKX007

















Yeah, I feel better.

b-)​_


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Black monster Monday


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Jordanbav (May 25, 2016)

Haven't worn this bad boy for a while so put the bracelet back on and here we are 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Getting some work done at home.

Been wearing the pelagos for two weeks now, so far one single hairline scratch. The Ti scratch myth is totally not the "case" here.

The Ti case and ceramic bezel makes a great toolwatch/beater watch.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Passing by the Oracle convention.










Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JurajG (Aug 12, 2016)

TNT Challenger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JurajG (Aug 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

My Seiko Sumo with a Yobokies small font black insert, Yobokies AR sapphire crystal, Strapcode Endmill bracelet and MM300 clasp. Awesome watch for the price, in my opinion.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Revolver on Armida


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WatchNRolla said:


>


Love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Undone Monday here 
Have a good evening. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Pepsi Blumo at Eastern Grand Canyon 




























Colorado River snaking through the eastern end of the canyon


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

WatchNRolla said:


>


Gorgeous. Did you brush the bezel?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Gorgeous. Did you brush the bezel?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Nope. Stock

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## CPT Joe (Mar 23, 2007)

Brewing a black rye IPA today with my beater Seiko mod.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I should be asleep


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

My dream come true.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

A1 bronze, superdome, wild horse and Rolko Hieronimus Bosch buckle! b-)


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

F71 63
Beautiful day for everyone I hope
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos on ToxicRoo
Have a great day. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Wearing my hand wound freshly serviced Timex from 79:










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

First time I've ever had this TH off it's bracelet.










Instagram @ houls61


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Screw #SpeedyTuesday
> #ChronoTuesday here with the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's Terra canvas strap
> Love this combo. Can you believe I've had this watch over a year now!! :shock)
> 
> ...


Wow! 

Instagram @ houls61


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

A dull, dreary day here in Az, but this brighten up the day






Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## planettokyo (Sep 11, 2016)

Houls said:


> First time I've ever had this TH off it's bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice aquaracer


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O's Kalmar II. German goodness...


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This new arrival


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 today


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from the Talk of Tapa


I really like that strap, cordura fabric? Is it stock or aftermarket? If so, where can I get one?

Thanks!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers, Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Right now...


Tomorrow...


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

pierch said:


> I really like that strap, cordura fabric? Is it stock or aftermarket? If so, where can I get one?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


It's on sale now!

Waterproof Watch Bands | B & R Bands


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> It's on sale now!
> 
> Waterproof Watch Bands | B & R Bands


Nice! Thank you!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Combat Wednesday, have a good one.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


>


My goodness ! I hope mine looks like this dial ! That's ridiculous ! Wow !


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ready to sleep


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

River HFTO
Have a great day everyone 
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Chrono today.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Really strong oxidation..like the Italian forums b-)


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


>


That is just super cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Estoril 300 on a chocolate ToxicRoo

Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Times this went diving: 0


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

My new Armida A11

View attachment IMG_7381_r.JPG


----------



## DavoMS (Sep 1, 2016)

Is this the A1 45? When was it offered in blue/orange?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For now.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DavoMS said:


> Is this the A1 45? When was it offered in blue/orange?


Yes, 45mm. I posted a WTB thread and bought it that way so I don't know.


----------



## DavoMS (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks. It's a stunner. There is some talk they may offer it again in the 42.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

This'n


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

MKII Graywater on duty.










Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> That is just super cool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


It sure is!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Seiko Baby Arnie Family


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II for hump day this week.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just in from Floydboy. A great WUS member to deal with.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Todd Snyder Timex collaboration. Cool little watch, different, for a little fun in the rotation



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

OSD300


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Todd Snyder Timex collaboration. Cool little watch, different, for a little fun in the rotation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really enjoy the look.
It's subtle & boisterous at the same time.

Would love to see this nifty Sprite tribute posted in 
"The Timex Expedition Appreciation Thread" - (it is an Expedition Scout Case & an Expedition Military Classic Dial sans chapter ring). And in the
"Is there truly no love for Timex" thread


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> Just in from Floydboy. A great WUS member to deal with.


Fine looking diver. I like how they slipped the date in to not interfere with any markers. How does the titanium, weight feel?


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Paul Ramon said:


> Fine looking diver. I like how they slipped the date in to not interfere with any markers. How does the titanium, weight feel?


Thanks a lot. Always wanted a Commodore but kept hitting detours. I've heard of some people hating that location for the date but I can't relate.

Titanium is awesome on the wrist. Never had a full titanium piece and now this is my 2nd one since beginning of the month. I'd definitely recommend it. Super comfy but still has great wrist presence. I'm definitely more wowed by my Seafarers as far as bang for the dollar but I'm liking this one so far. Much lighter than the Seafarers.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one! 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SBDC001 warrior !  This bezel respect Iso 6425 (All sixty indices...)

.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Staying with the old River 6154 style
Have a good one everyone 
Regards 
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Sinn UX / EZM2B


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Tactico TC2. Definitely a keeper. I'm not complaining, but if I were Tactico / Crepas, I would produce a 2nd run of the TC2...I think it would sell.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

116610LV today
Cheers


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My PADI with new Zulu' Diver *Blue*.... very cool


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Working remotely from home today due to the events in Charlotte. Craziness. I was up until 1:30 and back at 6;00am working on our DR plans, coordinating and keeping up with news and company updates  
No time to change watch so still enjoying the Timex Todd Snyder collaboration watch. 
Have a great day.

B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

stupid autocorrect


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

BBQ for lunch in MI (Lark's in Benton Harbor)...








...while rocking my Sub (on rubber Everest strap). 








Happy Thursday!


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Aggie88 said:


> Tactico TC2. Definitely a keeper. I'm not complaining, but if I were Tactico / Crepas, I would produce a 2nd run of the TC2...I think it would sell.


I agree. Beautiful design and a keeper. And also hard to find. I sent them an email if there would be a 2nd run. They said no. Things change and you'll never know.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Afternoon switch to the Bulova Oceanographer. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Afternoon switch to the Bulova Oceanographer.
> B
> 
> 
> ...


Love those hour indices! Do they have lume?


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My modded MKII Paradive.



















Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

SKX403

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Tatoskok on a 2-pc green nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pelagos today


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Aggie88 said:


> Tactico TC2. Definitely a keeper. I'm not complaining, but if I were Tactico / Crepas, I would produce a 2nd run of the TC2...I think it would sell.


I really wish I'd kept mine. A beauty!


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Afternoon switch to the Bulova Oceanographer.
> B
> 
> 
> ...


You win the "coolest watch I've seen in months" award with this guy.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Any love for quartz?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ds760476 said:


> I really wish I'd kept mine. A beauty!


I'd love one. They are so cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Got it yesterday wore it all day felt great on the wrist.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

White Mother of Pearl Today


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On Eulit perlon










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The world is blue...

Un saluto a quel caro amico di OeP che e' il piu' grande coglione d'Italia , Mang,;-)


----------



## BKCM (Jan 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

New arrival, and as I have no plans diving or swimming with such an old watch I might as well wear it on leather ...


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Difficult choice ;-)










Ended up with this:










Thanks for watching.

Tapatalk & iPhone 6+


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Martinus said:


> New arrival, and as I have no plans diving or swimming with such an old watch I might as well wear it on leather ...
> 
> View attachment 9439786
> 
> ...


You shouldn't have any problem diving with it one of the best watches ever made IMHO, I am a old SEIKO divers fanboy.

Beautiful watch by the way congrats.

Cheers


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

pvflyer said:


> You shouldn't have any problem diving with it one of the best watches ever made IMHO I am a old SEIKO divers fanboy.
> 
> Beautiful watch by the way.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate! I actually am not worried about getting it submerged to be honest. But I haven't been diving for about 10 years now and for swimming I typically use my Seawolf.
You got some nice vintage Seiko divers!


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

in to the sun or in to the shade a superdome is beautiful however! :-!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Summer's over...switched back from the NATO to the bracelet.


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The OM just because it's Friday.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#PilotFriday with the PVD Alpina Startimer chrono on canvas. 
TGIF.

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

MDT IT said:


> SBDC001 warrior !  This bezel respect Iso 6425 (All sixty indices...)


 ma il polso no... :-d but the wrist no! :-d


----------



## Rich-L (Nov 16, 2013)

UTS 1000m v2, just in. Gorgeous blue dial!


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Bremont for me today...


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)

Today my old G-SHOCK with bull bars and straps adapters. Again ready to "ROCK"!!!!!!!


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_An afternoon switch because of BSHT's Nato Friday.

*Monster.....*


















TGIF everyone!
b-)​_


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Arnie


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Dagaz's Typhoon

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

amrvf said:


> in to the sun or in to the shade a superdome is beautiful however! :-!


Lovely dome!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

5twofour late post today, it's been hectic this week.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

A no-timing bezel 200m diver with smooth screwdown crown


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

@ Deepsea_dweller 

Nice looking mudmaster |>


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Dagaz Cav-1


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

pvflyer said:


> @ Deepsea_dweller
> 
> Nice looking mudmaster |>


Thank you very much 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Seiko saturday


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military 007, have a great Saturday guys!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


I really love this one


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

BP FF for Saturday. Hope you're enjoying the weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Typhoon today 
Looks like a nice day today
Fall cool but sunny
Have a good one 
Regards
Robt









"For WATCHES there's always time"


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sub for today


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson "Great White" on painted cystom


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Just good for 200m this one, despite the ludicrous dome :-d
Cheers


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning guys

Keeping baby Elena and Ryker this morning and wearing the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's Terra canvas to time naps and stuff 

I've had this beauty for 13 months now . Crazy, uh?!!

Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Bronze for me today...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Eterna KonTiki Chrono for Saturday


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Eighty seven to start this Saturday


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Pam372

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Feeling orange today


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Deep brunch diving.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Streetmatic blue CF Proto on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. 







p

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

evening switch

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## pkeelan (Feb 2, 2015)

Orange kind of day


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

SKX009 by the falls









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Namotu (May 3, 2014)

Brand new, to me. Just arrived by Fed-Ex a few hours earlier.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II this evening


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Tudor Pelagos paired with Blackbay black OEM nato straps

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

Casio GW-2500B on call with me at the hangar tonight.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Still this for Sunday  Great weekend gents 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> SKX009 by the falls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow so nice 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I'll have to try one of those one day, even though I'm allergic to wheat, got to live dangerously some times.
It's just a shame they are not available in NZ.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Just arrived, such a deal from the Bargain Thread! 
Including 200m WR, internal dive bezel, screwdown crowns and accurate.










96b237


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kronos K300


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Wcso873 (Feb 5, 2015)

Basic stealth gshock perfect for a Bengals game! Who Dey!

" ***** loves you" a wonderful thing to hear in church. A horrific thing to hear in a Mexican prison...


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

First Snow Diver in the world :-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Obris Morgan today


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MDT IT said:


> First Snow Diver in the world :-d:-d:-d:-d
> 
> View attachment 9463890


Great shot! You already got snow?


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Just arrived, such a deal from the Bargain Thread!
> Including 200m WR, internal dive bezel, screwdown crowns and accurate.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Yankee 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Italian antiquities and CUSN8 Helberg ;-)


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Skody (Oct 4, 2013)

slow_mo said:


>


This is really nice, what model is this?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Skody said:


> This is really nice, what model is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's SDGZ013. Cheers!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Tudor Pelagos gen1 on a DrunkArtStraps Horween whiskey leather strap. 
Have a great week. B

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

following Jeep

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

My weekend companion and still on today - Sinn UX


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Sea urchin today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My grab-n-go beater.










Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Just swapped the PAM with the Sub, gonna rock this for the training tomorrow. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 857 UTC on a grey canvas strap...

All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

One of the "Boys from Brazil."


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O "minimalist Torpedo".


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Such a beautiful photo Brice  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Such a beautiful photo Brice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thank you Tom. It's my precious grand daughter, Elena at her dedication yesterday. 
Hope you are well. Love all the new G's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just enough time to put something together for this thread.
Busted out of work a little early to try a little bit of fishing, of the warm water variety.




























For such outing, a heavy metal watch was involved. Bracelet and all....

*Citizen Excalibur*



























This is just a solid watch, one of my very favorite.









Quite versatile IMHO.



























Of course it's perfectly fine to get it wet, warm or cold.








b-)​_


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

NY0040-09W


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Zenith defy xtreme


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Have a good night!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Very cool.

Just read up on this watch, it might be the start of a G-Shock collection. Really like the Rangeman and Mudmaster also.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Chasen KM (Mar 27, 2011)

Lumtec M69 on a NATO


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Tuesday's Seiko


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

mapotofu said:


> NY0040-09W


Love this watch, hate the destro crown.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you Tom. It's my precious grand daughter, Elena at her dedication yesterday.
> Hope you are well. Love all the new G's
> Big congrats Brice. How precious  Enjoy every moment  Thanks for the kind words - everything cool in HK and yes the G's have gotten once again my main attention but next year will be different. Neglected my other big big love   This will change in 2017!  Cheers Tom
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Jables341 said:


> Very cool.
> 
> Just read up on this watch, it might be the start of a G-Shock collection. Really like the Rangeman and Mudmaster also.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Glad I could inspire you a bit. Shoot me a PM if you need any infos and help. Cheers Tom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue On Watchadoo


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Moon watch today
Have a good day everyone 
Regards
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

Casio PRW 2500

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Borealis Estoril 300 on Art's weathered blue canvas and my new Chromexcel brogues 

Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Alpina BLACKout.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Morning watch.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


#Respect


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O; still loving it!


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ti DLC Manta Ray


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Tutima FX ...

*


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Out in the yard with dog. Strap change to a new Bas and Lokes suede. Very comfortable. Have a good one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Revolver


----------



## Rich-L (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Happily welcomed my Sinn Blue Beauty back into the fold after three weeks in the For Sale pages... Welcome back!


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Blacklist on Art's charcoal canvas. I truly enjoy looking at its dial with a couple of numeral markers at 12 & 6, and an overall super clean layout. 
Have a good evening
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Estoril today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

4 days in a row with the super kontiki










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Ti DLC Manta Ray


Lovely combo buddy!


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

Vostok Amphibia, a Meranom SE further modded with new dial, hands and machined crown.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

El Primero this evening


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Lovely combo buddy!


Thanks a lot !


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Ti Seawolf on red rubber nato today.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Watches503 said:


>


Whoa there chief. How are you sporting a Hammerhead???? (I'm excited for mine to arrive. Nov-Dec)


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Raven defender


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Vindic8 said:


> Whoa there chief. How are you sporting a Hammerhead???? (I'm excited for mine to arrive. Nov-Dec)


I posted more pics on a previous thread here on Dive Watches forum. Elshan let me hold on to it for a bit. I bought the meteorite SS Hammerhead so I'm super excited to get it and I'll be sad when it's time to let this one go back to the creator.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Enjoying my Halios Tropik B.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Chasen KM (Mar 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> I posted more pics on a previous thread here on Dive Watches forum. Elshan let me hold on to it for a bit. I bought the meteorite SS Hammerhead so I'm super excited to get it and I'll be sad when it's time to let this one go back to the creator.


That's pretty cool to get a sneak peek. Elshan seems like a good guy. I have a bronze meteorite on order. I'm seriously looking forward to it.


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

best beater ever. 15 bucks .... Garage sale.

sent using nunya


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early morning turnover to Wednesday. Almost there.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Good morning world!

Shot! Hahaha


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Change...:-d
(archive)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Staying with the BMW today
Nice fall day
This is just a lovely watch to wear

Had a friend describe it on the wrist yesterday as " nice arm party you got going on there"

Have a good one 
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Busy morning. Went with the Zodiac Sea Dragon with Zodiac's own movement. 
I love the overall looks and particularly the beautiful grey sunburst clean dial. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MDT IT said:


> Good morning world!
> 
> Shot! Hahaha


They nailed the blue on this dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

[Quote = Jeep99dad; 34.019.786] Essi inchiodato il blu di questo quadrante.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk [/ quote]

:-D ;-)


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Orca; DLC Torpedo


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

That is stunning!!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just hanging out with my Russian affordable to start the day.


















Hope everyone is having a wonderful Wednesday.
b-)​_


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Doxa again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... The Black Knight ...

*








*... The Trio ...

*





​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Evening with my Orient Blue Ray.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the '71 Oceanographer Snorkel 666 
I need a new 18mm strap.

Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

3eight8 and already dark this evening, Autumn is here


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

OVM2









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Same as yesterday...


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

At AT&T park










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

CUSN8 Vs GS1200 ;-)


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Big Block looks great on the bracelet, NATO, Leather and Canvas


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

From blue to brown. Watch of the day. Squale 1545 Heritage.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Zodiac Sea Dragon this morning. I'm very impressed with it. 
Have a great day. B



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Not a real diver, but I guess it can fly among here 😂









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## WatchHobby (Jun 10, 2011)

Pipless stargate

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Still with the PO. Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

On Armida shoes this time


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Canvas


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 today with the very last of the geraniums


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lüm-Tec B33 on Art's Terra canvas. 
Have a good night. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Good morning to those on 'my side' of this planet. Going with the LW today. TGIF!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dagaz Aurora

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Two crowns Longines , very vintage aspect..photo in style 









Bye guys !


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My buddy Frankie's Tuna










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

Vintage Seamaster 300


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

TGIF!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Back to this one
Cheers


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#PilotFriday with the Alpina PVD Startimer chrono on Art's first weathered canvas strap. 
Taking Ember to the doctor later today and hoping for some news. 
TGIF. 
Have a great day. B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgh0525 (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3 On Mesh


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Zodiac Sea Dragon this morning. I'm very impressed with it.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> 
> ...


Love this watch, casual and formal all together.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

From blue,brown to black for the day.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Speedmaster Moon Pro ...

*





​


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

VC 47040 today, if I had to pick a favorite this quite possibly would be it. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Have a great weekend guys!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Snorkel Chrono to closeout the month


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Travelling in bhutan with the missus, sporting the turtle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

today dive! ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

nomos Ludwig on the British MoD NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

winners76 said:


>


desktop diver! :-D


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Can't believe it's October 1. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

amrvf said:


> desktop diver! :-D


You betcha! Almost going to call myself a scuba rescuer!

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Longines today


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

winners76 said:


> You betcha! Almost going to call myself a scuba rescuer!


ROTFL! 

I eat the recreative scuba rescuer at breakfast! :roll: :-d


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ToniDaTyga (Jun 6, 2012)

Prepping for a road trip









Sent via carrier pigeon...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Vintage


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Wolfsatz said:


> Vintage


Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless 45


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

My first Orient ever and it had to be a Red beast; HAGWE!!









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


You have excellent taste..mostly in beers though

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris Carl Brashear LE on a DrunkArtStraps blue canvas 
Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Finally got me an Erika's MN strap!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Was suppose to wear my Omega SMP but left it at home. Luckily had my Sears points changed to a gift card and bought this.
Casio MDV106. Wears well on my 6.5" wrists for a 44mm, 12.3mm with l to l of 48-49mm. I am surprised. Might change the oem straps for something else.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Still wearing this and....








Just ate that👍

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

With sunset reflection


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

gward4 said:


> With sunset reflection


Amazing shot!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Amazing shot!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thanks!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

( 1 October 2016 )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

URL=http://s858.photobucket.com/user/castlk/media/ESQ%20SWISS%20Criterion%2007301311/ESQ-4.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

good ol beater seiko with worn&wound horween strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galpo (Mar 30, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Dagaz TII


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Waiting for my turn.


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Galpo (Mar 30, 2008)

At the beach with the 1680 from '72







Using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Still with my Seiko!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Восток Амфибия




























Кроме того, лицо безумие!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Back on the bracelet, first time since May. Bracelet is quite good. Have a good Sunday.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

No diver for a calm Sunday










Sent from my SM-920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My buddy Frankie's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

Transmitted through private SATCOM


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Pelagos on a canvas nato proto today. 
Have a great day 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Ready to watch some football

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one today, swapped the strap and love that look ?









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Three8eight for the first part of the day.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Three8eight for the first part of the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordanbav (May 25, 2016)

Finally got round to getting a strap for this beast.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Certina DS Action


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Amphion by the pool..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I've been busy as of late and haven't spent as much time here as I would like. I'm winding down my career and will be retiring in October 21st. Hopefully I'll have more time to hang out on WUS!

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

hun23 said:


>


Nice shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

The one on the right


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Scott6739 said:


> I've been busy as of late and haven't spent as much time here as I would like. I'm winding down my career and will be retiring in October 21st. Hopefully I'll have more time to hang out on WUS!
> 
> Cheers!
> Scott


.

Lets hope you don't find yourself next to an old fella on the park bench (Peyton Manning commercial) telling you he's bored & you should work as long as you possibly can. Wishing you a happy & very long retirement Scott!


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

MKII Nassau on Phoenix G10 Admirality Grey NATO today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Paul Ramon said:


> .
> 
> Lets hope you don't find yourself next to an old fella on the park bench (Peyton Manning commercial) telling you he's bored & you should work as long as you possibly can. Wishing you a happy & very long retirement Scott!


LOL! I'm sure I'll find something to occupy my time. I can't sit still for too long, I don't want to listen to my bones creak! Thank you for the well wishes and I plan on adding a few more pieces to my stable with some slush money that I'll free up in a few weeks 

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## hashimoto (Jul 10, 2016)

boxers


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Dievas MG-1


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

The one on the right


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Rangeman wr200 ... to find water!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm going to "Punish" this week 
UX on ToxicRubber


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Not a diver but it is water tight and sea worthy.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Good Monday everyone.

Forecast is cloud and rain all day and it's Monday.
Easy call.....

*Seiko SKX007J*


















Go ahead Monday, bring it.








b-)​_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> The one on the right


Love these. So want one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gward4 said:


>


That dial is so hot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great week. 
I am starting it with the Zodiac Sea Dragon, i really like this watch. The silver sunburst dial and matching brushed top surface of the case contrat nicely with the polished SS bezel. The dome is so a nice touch and love the reflections it gives out. 
Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Lunchtime swap.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Love this in the outdoor lighting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

--------------------------------
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Red stripe Marine National


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Mario1985 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## AirSchatz (Jun 28, 2016)

I love Fritos!!!!!



johnny action said:


> --------------------------------
> Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Belmoto. Really like this but think it's a tad too big. L2L pushing my limits.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Darth


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Sea Viper today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Landeron Dual Crown
Hope everyone had a great day
Regards
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PVD Streetmatic on Toxicnato tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJCYR32 (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Last chance to get the date wheel on 3 matching the rest of the dial...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Hydra Today


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Steel monolith SBDX001 ;-)


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

On a B&S Nato today ....


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

not only diver's

changing:


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Right now...standing in the middle of a corn field.


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

MKII Nassau


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing the beautiful Estoril 300 on Art's weathered blue canvas. I LLD this combo a lot. 
Have a great day. B









Freaking traffic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9549458
> 
> 
> View attachment 9549466
> ...


That looks so hot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The Infra today 😄









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ToxicTunaTuesday


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Evening switch to the Pam for a little family dinner at a local restaurant nearby


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Breitling Colt 44mm for the afternoon.


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

K3 on Isofrane


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Naken 😁









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The beautiful Streetmatic S5 Proto on Art's charcoal canvas. 
Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

#12/20 ZENO
Always loved yellow dials, can't believe I am down to one, love it though 
Regards 
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just going through some notes enjoying a cappuccino before an interview at a new firm. 
Wearing my trusty MKII Nassau on a custom Rover Haven Shell Cordovan strap today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Good morning


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Best of luck with the interview.



harrym71 said:


> Just going through some notes enjoying a cappuccino before an interview at a new firm.
> Wearing my trusty MKII Nassau on a custom Rover Haven Shell Cordovan strap today.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hydroconquest tonight, about to hit the pool to do some laps.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


>


My scroll-wheel stops dead each time is see this watch. 
It looks strong - reminds me of a 69 Camaro.

Why did they change the chapter ring to black?
I'd rather see the design go the other way and eliminate the ink of the minute marks & numbers by having them deeply etched.
Added bonus if the dial & chapter-ring were machined as a single piece.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

A useful tool for a desk-diver...........


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cayabo said:


> My scroll-wheel stops dead each time is see this watch.
> It looks strong - reminds me of a 69 Camaro.
> 
> Why did they change the chapter ring to black?
> ...


He is offering either all white or white with black chapter ring which I think will rock and provide needed contrast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Sent from my SM-920F using Tapatalk


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

NTH. Juuuust right (for my skinny wrists!)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Going with the Speedy for humpday


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> He is offering either all white or white with black chapter ring which I think will rock and provide needed contrast


Oh I see; literally, I see now that the dial is painted.
I thought it was a light satin finish on raw metal - a call back to Centerline Drags.


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Zodiac Sea Dragon this morning. I'm very impressed with it.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> 
> ...


It's a stunner, now I want one!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ndw6 said:


> It's a stunner, now I want one!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hurry 
Don't miss the sales 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Showing the osprey some Wednesday love. Not hard to do!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

ndw6 said:


> It's a stunner, now I want one!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


v

Me too!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

.but for now my day watch.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Turtle Padi , blue and blue and blue... ;-)
(archive)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hump day with the WUS Bund chrono on Art's canvas. Love the watch but been wanting a Sinn chrono so may sacrifice it 

Have a great day. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hurry
> Don't miss the sales
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got myself a Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin from the sales...can't wait to get it..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Afternoon shift


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bought this one in 1998 and wore it daily for 16 straight years. A lot a memories and battle scars with this one.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Avenger on a snrp strap


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Mother Nature has been flexing the past of couple of days.
Nothing I can do about that other than to adjust.
This watch for today has no problem to whatever MN dishes out.

*CASIO G-SHOCK RANGEMAN*


















Large buttons makes for easy operation even with gloves on, I appreciate that.









So go at it Mother Nature.








b-)​_


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ETERNA KonTiki for Wednesday, 









"Walking the Earth, like Kain in Kung Foo"...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

.........afraid not of nothing! :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hurry
> Don't miss the sales
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What sales, more information required pls!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Zelos Hammerhead prototype with meteorite dial


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

"Rare" version of Accutron "Water Resistent "....Really dive :-d:-d


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos on a DrunkArtStraps kodiak leather strap. 
Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 9564922
> 
> 
> View attachment 9564930


Super combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The time of the day, when the decision is made....this one, this one again for Thursday.

















_Have a good day all!_


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

NTH Naken today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Bronze today 
Have a good day everyone 
Regards 
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Sent from my SM-920F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)

DW-5600-C module 901 today!!!!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Late to the party as usual. But hey, it's Thursday so I fished.

*Casio G-Shock Rangeman*

Dang it, I need to start catching bigger fish. Rangeman is making me look bad.
Oh well, fun was had nonetheless. 









Perfect addition to my fishing gear.




































That's all folks.;-)
b-)​_


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Zodiac 7721





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

New worn nato arrived from Geckostraps so been trying it on a couple of my 22mms










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Zodiac 7721
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful zodiac! Love the strap too, where's it from?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Crezo said:


> Beautiful zodiac! Love the strap too, where's it from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thank you it's from Jankoxxx (here on the forum)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Some band playing at some kind of convention called Dreamforce. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 red today, looking forward to the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xenius36 (Jun 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCDake (Mar 26, 2015)

16610s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Gruppo Gamma Friday


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Arrived yesterday, today on the wrist. Tisell 40mm pilot:









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Maratac Orange on the pumpkin


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9566994
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful dial and colors on this version. Well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF !
Pilot Friday with the PVD Alpina Startimer on Art's Terra canvas. 
Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This sinn mod today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For today Seiko SRP279


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Tudor again!


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Really digging her on a horween NATO. 
Ready for Matthew.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

--------------------------------
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Just finished changing the crystal on this beauty, and while at it also ultrasonic cleaning and cape codding the case and lubricating the seal. Pleased with the result!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Arktis on SINNful Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

A week trekking in Bhutan with the SO. Rocking the seiko turtle srp777

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Seiko 7002


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Beautiful dial and colors on this version. Well done.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Mid day swap to the Aquadive BS500.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## AJCYR32 (Feb 29, 2016)

Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Damn.... that watch looks mean.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Ol' Faithful...


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Same watch , Steinhart Nav B Uhr Bronze
Different day, so different picture
Have a good rest of the day
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five24 for PAM Friday. Off work a little early enjoying my favorite libation. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

ndw6 said:


> What sales, more information required pls!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


In case this hasn't been answered..watchstation.com is having a sale on Zodiac watches..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris Carl Brashear on #DrunkArtStraps blue canvas. 
Finally going home. Jade is here for the weekend 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents and be safe 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

not only in water! b-)


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> In case this hasn't been answered..watchstation.com is having a sale on Zodiac watches..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, I did find it, as much as I like it I promised myself no more 20mm lugs. It's anal I know but I just find them to small.
No pun intended.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Definitely one of my favourites.
Enjoy your weekend Brice.



Jeep99dad said:


> Oris Carl Brashear on #DrunkArtStraps blue canvas.
> Finally going home. Jade is here for the weekend
> B
> 
> ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Swap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Yesterday...














































And today...


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Today dive! :-!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

UX on D22 Drew Straps


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hiking with the CH6 and fall colors


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Going white dial today


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Morning watch. Happy weekend.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

sea & sky, afternoon change! ;-)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)

What else?!
Snowflake EVERYDAY!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Montres de Luxe Milano*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Wearing my Seiko SKX009 while putting togehter a new Ikea TV rack.



















All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Tradition Chronograph Stellaris 7723. Valjoux 7730. Both case & serial #'s present.

My buddy found this in a 2nd hand store for 19.99 USD.....Now it's all mine
Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)

My favorite watch:


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
Feeling like crap today. Can't get rid of this cold or whatever it is. Crappy weather so weekend of resting. 
Starting with my Zodiac SuperSeawolf 53 skin on a DrunkArtStraps canvas

Have a great day. 
B









From a distance for perspective on size. My wrist is right under 7"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

Two hours to game time (UNC vs Va Tech college football)









Assuming hurricane Matthew eases up which seems unlikely at this point


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Tradition Chronograph Stellaris 7723. Valjoux 7730. Both case & serial #'s present.
> 
> My buddy found this in a 2nd hand store for 19.99 USD.....Now it's all mine
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap
> ...


Love it. 
Dibs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Getting ready for Thanksgiving dinner with our 4 sons.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love it.
> Dibs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


noted B . Pretty spectacular piece. Made by Heuer & verified

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning.
> Feeling like crap today. Can't get rid of this cold or whatever it is. Crappy weather so weekend of resting.
> Starting with my Zodiac SuperSeawolf 53 skin on a DrunkArtStraps canvas
> 
> ...


Nice Brice.Thats a looker congratulations 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning.
> Feeling like crap today. Can't get rid of this cold or whatever it is. Crappy weather so weekend of resting.
> Starting with my Zodiac SuperSeawolf 53 skin on a DrunkArtStraps canvas
> 
> ...


You got one! Congrats, hope you're enjoying it as much as I enjoy mine

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Sent from my SM-920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Helson Sharkdiver
My night friend!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sinn-ful Sunday. Love the deep black of the dial. Keep wavering about putting it up for trade.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57f988942ae57/IMG_20161008_195638.jpg?

sent using nunya


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Changed from this...










...to this:


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

Seiko SARB017

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Hanging out on the dark side










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## ursamajor (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

The 844 Monnin for a rainy Sunday.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Earlier in the day,









but wearing this now, a manual wind ultrathin vintage Yema.


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

SteinhartTi500


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

_*Montres De Luxe Milano*_


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Ultimate beater watch...


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Sent from my SM-920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 this morning


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

fordy964 said:


> Seiko saturday


always loves this watch! anyone selling one?


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



nordwulf said:


> C60 Spectre..


love this watch


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll be alternating between these two beauties, both Swiss-made dive watches and on handmade in the USA canvas 









Started with the Zodiac



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Watches503 said:


>


Watches that make you go "WTF" & "I like it" simultaneously.

A dive watch in a tuxedo - well done sir.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Reversed LCD - the failure of vanity.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

NTH Naken by the lake up north! Love the fall colors









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

slow_mo said:


>


Beautiful shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> NTH Naken by the lake up north! Love the fall colors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very very nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)

slow_mo said:


>


Hey there!!!!
Snowflake as well!!!!!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

cayabo said:


> Watches that make you go "WTF" & "I like it" simultaneously.
> 
> A dive watch in a tuxedo - well done sir.


Hahahaha thanks a lot ! It's definitely a lot different than anything I ever owned before, or held. Very different than my other Poseidons.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

A bit of color as we haven't seen the sun in over a week in my neck o the woods.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## kingravan (Jun 27, 2016)

On this gloomy day in Brooklyn...


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

A meatloaf bound soffritto in the background.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'll be alternating between these two beauties, both Swiss-made dive watches and on handmade in the USA canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you think about the size of the Zodiac Sea Wolf 53?


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

cairoanan said:


>


Love the mesh and all lume dial


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

ehansen said:


> Love the mesh and all lume dial


Thanks! Metal totally changes the character of these promasters.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Relaxing Sunday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> What do you think about the size of the Zodiac Sea Wolf 53?


It's a little smaller than I prefer but doable. Really wish it was 42  may sell it to get their larger chrono

You'd like it i think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 this evening, great week ahead everyone.


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

I am starting the week with the Pam.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Holiday in Hong Kong today 








( Middle - right today )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My buddy Frankie's Monday Tuna











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Last day also for he , dismemberment collection in place..


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

Transmitted through private SATCOM


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Glycine Airman double twelve ( pre invicta). Kind of hard to take a picture without too much reflections here:










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

diving into Monday


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

This thing is a ruthless beast, and I love it!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Working from home still recovering and wearing the Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 big date chrono on Art's Terra canvas. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

I let the power reserve in this one die and am spending the weekend trying to build it back up


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Scurfa DiverOne Silicon on a toxicnato as I anticipate the BellDiver 1 arrival maybe end of the week 

Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II this Monday


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

G. Gerlach Otago


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Been a while since I wear this, sumo with sapphire glass



















old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47 on crocs


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

I love new straps, just imagine how many more watches i could have bought insted.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

_*Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel







*_​


----------



## justwatches (Dec 8, 2014)

Tissot visodate


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

An incredible'Cars' diver with a screw-down crown that is tilted at an angle so it doesn't dig into your wrist!



















It even changes the background as you tilt it!!!



















Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

..the nicest of the New Turtle.;-)

@ Gnam : The carnival of colors is in your head!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_I got a New Watch!








_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Montres de Luxe Milano 100 m*
*







*
*







*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dinexus said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You found one  congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning.

Today I'll alternate between my two new Zodiac watches. Not sure which I prefer, they are so different. They've done a great job with their new Heritage line up IMO.



















I sized its bracelet last night so I'm starting with the SuperSeawolf 53. 









Have a great day. B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

garydusa said:


> _I got a New Watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats !! Mine ships out today!  can't wait. Need a blue toxic BC rubber for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## mini cooper clubman (Mar 11, 2016)

Seiko PADI Turtle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hanging with my neighbor


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

always I go over the rainbow... b-)


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Just got this in the mail from a trade deal! I Love it! The SRP777 is just so great in person and their upgrades rubber strap is very nice too. I have a ton of new straps and bracelets to try it out on now. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Deep Blue Sea Quest 









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

H2O Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My dear Helberg















Natural oxide..


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161012/fd759266191a9b20548661e8e89ab1f2.jpg[/IMG
.. and few shots taken by a friend of mine 
[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161012/4c0c56ba7ed000904ca5e08a8573fcfb.jpg

















( 11 October 16 )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

High contrast & legibility black ceramic insert, the must for dive! ;-)










but also one white for the beach and one silver for the cocktail dive! :-d


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

ready to swim!!!! b-)


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1 on Horween/RS DLC combo


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

*Montres de Luxe Milano 100 m*
*







*
*







*
*







*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Send in the clone...


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello good mornig for everyone. I'm Victor, I'm 23, a spanish boy that love watches. I searched for a string of performances but I have not found. I apologize for my poor english. Today i'm wearing my Seiko monster.

Anyone konws what i can't post a image?


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Anyone knows how many post are needed to post images?

Thank you 

Regards


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
I started humpday with the beautiful white-dialed Streetmatic on Art's charcoal canvas. Quite like this combo. The watch is pretty versatile. 
Have a great day. 
B










Allen Edmonds repaired my over 1yr old Lexingtons free of charge no questions asked. Great CS so wearing them today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


>


Hey. 
Is that the grey or olive toxic ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey.
> Is that the grey or olive toxic ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the olive, but is kind of hard to tell from that picture. I also got the gray, but here's another shot of the olive.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

19 50's Clebar



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starclock (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

I had a little help making dinner tonight.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jack1775 said:


> I had a little help making dinner tonight.


Wow! Your dog looks exactly like my youngest! 
Nice watch by the way ?









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Switching up from left to right


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Wow! Your dog looks exactly like my youngest!
> Nice watch by the way
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Labs really are the best!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Overseas for hump day


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally going home, long day! Good thing I have the BWITW on  and on a DrunkArtStraps canvas to boot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> It's the olive, but is kind of hard to tell from that picture. I also got the gray, but here's another shot of the olive.


It looks great 
I have the grey and black too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

hun23 said:


>


Beautiful shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

So striking looking in the flesh, it is tricky to photograph to bring out the real.....


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Still loving this one. Have a great evening.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Just arrived 
My first purchase for a while .
Have to say the quality far exceeded my expectations


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Just got this today. Going through vintage military watch phase.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Here it rains, but I dream..:roll:


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Orca with Maddog Ostrich Strap : the perfect match


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Raven today


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival so still in decision mode.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GUYGOLFER said:


> Just arrived
> My first purchase for a while .
> Have to say the quality far exceeded my expectations


Congrats. Glad to see you like it 
Mine is in flight and I can't wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am going with the Zodiac Sea Dragon today. I really enjoy wearing it. The dial and case finish are awesome. 
Have a great day. B









It also wears larger than the size suggests, more substantial than its cousin the 40mm Super Seawolf. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Festeraxp (Aug 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 9628082
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Looks great on jubilee. 
Can't wait for mine to land later. I should have it tonight when I get home late.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> I started humpday with the beautiful white-dialed Streetmatic on Art's charcoal canvas. Quite like this combo. The watch is pretty versatile.
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


Beautiful clean,white dial. Nice catch.

cheers.

Rick


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

"Ain't nothing like the........" Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

jtbr said:


> Just got this today. Going through vintage military watch phase.
> 
> View attachment 9627026


Beautiful, i love it this watch


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Looks great on jubilee.
> Can't wait for mine to land later. I should have it tonight when I get home late.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm excited for your incoming B! Happy landings 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

stingray dress! :-!


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

chrono today


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IWC Mk XVII by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Torpedo on stingray shoes


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I call this watch Jason -
I keep trying, it won't die.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

This thing is pretty darned handsome...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am going with the Zodiac Sea Dragon today. I really enjoy wearing it. The dial and case finish are awesome.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> 
> ...


I like that! Red second hand really accentuates that dial.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Seiko SRP777 on a Orange Maratac 2 piece nylon strap

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Zenith today


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_It's been this all day. It's been pretty cool, love looking at it. 

















b-)​_


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one just arrived!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Just picked up this new guy.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> This one just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that a lot! Assume that's discontinued, but what's the model number?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> I like that a lot! Assume that's discontinued, but what's the model number?


That's 7s26-050 with white dial, the modern name is SKX027, it is a discontinued model, from the 90's. It is small about 37mm

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today real Dive ! :-d


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Le Jour Flygraf Chronograph (Valjoux 7736)


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

In a waiting room, browsing WUS and taking a picture of my watch...I didn't see myself here 2 years ago!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Steel Sport Watch.........................



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Edit: Date not set yet :-d










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

FiveTwo4 today for PAM Friday


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Orca Torpedo


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

My first Doxa but now I REALLY need a Searambler ASAP !


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Switched to the triple zero for the latter half of PAM Friday. I hope everyone has a great weekend and enjoys this wonderful time of year.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Evening watch, Dolly the Squale.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Friday night lights! Football and watches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

I regret but Also angelina loves my Spaceview...:roll:

Today nothing Dive....better Angelina!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 9646042
> 
> 
> View attachment 9646058


This thing bad to the bone ! What a beauty !


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Enjoy the weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

More Seiko!


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Day three with my new arrival 
Love it .


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Winter Edition :


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

... grrrr 2 ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE! Artego 500m


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

This today


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

UX on ToxicRubber


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Pipless diver for today


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

New watch day! The hands, bracelet and bezel are all going to be replaced, but the most important piece of the puzzle has arrived!

Yes, I am gonna fix the damned date...Manually and grumpily.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Doxa back on isofrane.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 this afternoon


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Just in b-)


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

U1









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Pseudo diver


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

I just decided to start this engine and get some oil moving around


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Maldives


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 On Canvas


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

Seamaster 300m as well.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

isn't today photo, but now I want to share this one!


----------



## Chasen KM (Mar 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## huckson (Aug 20, 2014)

Breitling Steelfish XL with leather strap


----------



## Inater (Oct 16, 2016)

New Tudor black Bay. Love it


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

;-)








(Archive)


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New to me PADI with sapphire dome. 
Cheers. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Waiting to catch a flight home.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## solidsnake73 (Oct 15, 2011)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Me109 said:


> View attachment 8230642
> Seiko BFK Day


 New model for me , i like that !! awesome stunning design !!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frankie's  Great week gents 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy early monday morning and still awake.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Autumn dress fom A1 bronze, imho for this watch is THE dress!














we play with the light to underline reflexes and texture:


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the work week with the Sea Dragon. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Having a really bad day today in work So far wristwatch is the only positive area of this Monday.










Sent from my SM-920F using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

After my SMPc arrived I wore it everyday for two months. Today is the first time I've reached for something different, and it just happened to be "old faithful".


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

This bad boy on mesh today.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#UndoneMonday so switcharoo as I go home. 









I like it on the ToxicBlackout 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

A pleasant evening to one and all.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jtbr said:


> View attachment 9672554


So cool!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and happy Tuesday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SuperSeawolf 53 on the oem jubilee bracelet to start the day. 
HAGD
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> 6309-7040 Camo Mod


I might just do that if I'm still serving in the army!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Afternoon switch to the Helberg


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same one as yesterday.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

On an MKII Paradive bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

No lume...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Seiko UFO









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

slow_mo said:


> No lume...


No lume... Don't matter.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one today 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II today, been under the weather the last couple days. Fall mums help to brighten things up


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> No lume... Don't matter.


This one has lume


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

*swoon*


Spunwell said:


> Zenith today


Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vostok Komandirskie Tank


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm no diver. I don't even play one on TV.
But I like how for the most part divers are easy readers!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Raven Trekker on hump day. 









Sorry for the dust 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Raven Trekker on hump day.
> 
> 
> ...


New addition to your collection?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> New addition to your collection?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed. Just landed from RavenWatch Co. 
Steve's newest création.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

White dial auto
Nice fall day here
Have a good day 
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Watches and food..Today's collection :-d


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Alpina on a gray ToxicBLACKout.


----------



## realwatchaddict (Jul 21, 2014)

Tutima Pacific


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Will pass this as a diver as it has an inner rotating bezel 😁









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

the_watchier said:


> Will pass this as a diver as it has an inner rotating bezel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it. Congrats. Dial has a super cool and interesting color

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love it. Congrats. Dial has a super cool and interesting color
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Yeah it is very nice and very well executed.
My only concern is the thick profile. It would have been perfect if 2 mm slimmer!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Today this Seiko


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Sturgeon fishing on the Fraser river


----------



## JetsonGospel (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 on Horween leather for hump day. Looking forward to Friday, I have an incoming.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

From Russia, with love...


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

New arrival today









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

I was going through an old box from 25 years ago and found a Jules Jurgensen pepsi on a jubilee bracelet. I also found a Gruen and a Bulova. I would've been 20 then, forgot I ever has these watches.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PADI on ToxicFlatvent rubber. 
Love that dome




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

old soldiers never die, they just fade away.' And like the old soldier of that ballad, I now close my military career and just fade away,


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Background Vogue Hommes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is that? More details please, looks awesome

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

A little bit of color today...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

@ the_watchier....thanks! PM sent.



the_watchier said:


> What is that? More details please, looks awesome
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

;-)


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Just landed.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kronos K300


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Same as yesterday, but today i've put a new leather strap. I think it's the best combination, looks really beauty



Regards


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Blue ray Thursday


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

It just dawned on me that the Tactico TC2 is very aesthetically similar to the LeCoultre Deep Sea Alarm.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
Back to the Trekker but on a Drunkartstraps leather natostrap. 
Have a great day. 
B



















From a distance for size/perspective on a ~7" wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aggie88 said:


> It just dawned on me that the Tactico TC2 is very aesthetically similar to the LeCoultre Deep Sea Alarm.


Interesting comparo. I'd never thought of it yet it's there. Pretty cool. I still want a tactico

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Darn! I miss mine!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Good morning! ;-)


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Omega SMP today. Blue on gray, rainy thursday.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

While working. Trying to be careful but bump it few times and scratch bracelet already. Need to switch to skx007.



Evening time. Weather getting better )


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Today is my Friday. Heading to the lake for 3 days.


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

;-)


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My latest. Been dying to slap this strap on it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Was playing with camera modes today while wearing my faithful NY2300.
Pretty surprised with how these came out.








--------------------------------------------


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

hun23 said:


>


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Same watch on a different day 
Have a good one 
Regards 
Robt 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

This little beauty, for the last day before Friday.


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Still enjoying it


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lucky to have this Zelos Hammerrhead proto for a bit and I admit I'm impressed. 
The blue is just right but also the dial has this cool concentric pattern that takes it up a notch imo. The "slopping" lumed markers are another nice detail on the dial. 
44mm case by 49 L

Have a great evening. 
B










Cool profile and crown too 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Lucky to have this Zelos Hammerrhead proto for a bit and I admit I'm impressed.
> The blue is just right but also the dial has this cool concentric pattern that takes it up a notch imo. The "slopping" lumed markers are another nice detail on the dial.
> 44mm case by 49 L
> 
> ...


Nice, but looks really thick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

w4tchnut said:


> Nice, but looks really thick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is but I took that wrist shot at a deceiving angle, perspective adds to the thickness. It was to show the case details, bezel edge and dome. It's 16.5-17mm but That's including the dome which adds to the thickness. But it wears like it's 15mm. I do like that it's short so it'll fit many wrists. I overhang.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

DB DayNight 32 T100
Yeah, I know that the date is off.









I love the watch, but really wish that it is a few mm smaller.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

TGIF!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

UFO


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 9699306


Wow. Beautiful. Classy too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Martinus said:


> TGIF!!
> 
> View attachment 9699258


My favorite Breitling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

With this lousy photo technique, it has a lot of wrist presence, lol.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Seeing as I just got home, its 2345 hr
So getting the arm party watch out for the day 
I am going with the F71 Bundeswehr 
Have a good one 
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

Guessing game?

sent using nunya


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

( images SCMP )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

10 days off from work for me as my son has the first Half Term break at school. First day off today with this watch.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Autumn Lizard! b-)


----------



## svenwus (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Aggressive WR200..

Halloween is near.... :-d


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Back to the Vanuatu...

Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Autumnal SKX


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PolWatch Vintage Diver


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!

The new Scurfa BellDiver 1 really impressed me right out of the box. It oozes quality. Paul did great, took his brand to the next level imo. 
The depth under the slightly domed crystal
The raised markers with black surround 
The beautiful champfers all along the upper edge of the sides
The red marks of the chapter ring matching the red second hand
The awesome crown....
Lots to love 

Have a great day!
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TC2 again. Have a great weekend!


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

This guy again. Have a great weekend.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

I









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Road trippin' to Pittsburgh.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Lizard into the sun! b-)


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aggie88 said:


> TC2 again. Have a great weekend!


I've got to find a Tactico 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gward4 said:


> This guy again. Have a great weekend.


One I miss a lot. That dial is amazing, like liquid almost 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Orange All Over!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Still with the PO. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

On the wrist this time.








s

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E







​


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

TGIF!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the PADI on a Drunkartstraps canvas to finally begin the weekend. 
B

Love the dome mod


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switch to the PADI on a Drunkartstraps canvas to finally begin the weekend.
> B
> 
> Love the dome mod
> ...


PADI lks great on canvas. Waiting for dome mod myself...

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> PADI lks great on canvas. Waiting for dome mod myself...
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


 did you send it to Duarte?

Blue canvas next on it 

You need one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Old meets New  Great weekend everyone 









































Few more typhoon HAIMA images ( SCMP 21.10.)


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

S C U b A 
D U D e


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Just playing in the sunshine.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My love..;-)


----------



## svenwus (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Headed to NY for Worn & Wound Wind-Up today. Please say hello if you see me walking around (as opposed to sucker-punching me).










klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Autumn-/winter-Diver - Seiko SRP775. Golden accents match winter colours well...


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Had this one for more than a couple of years now and it's still looking good.
I'm very satisfied with this affordable auto diver.










Don't mind this set up at all, kinda makes it a little unique in my collection at least. 









Most of you already know this one but for those unaware, it's the .....

*Orient Ray Raven*









Still dig it like the day it arrived.








Great value in my opinion.
Going to walk the dogs now. Hope you guys got something fun and exciting this weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday morning watch. Happy weekend!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with the PADI on canvas this morning. 
Have a great day. B

Awesome blue chameleon dial 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Autumn dive! ;-)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6 on stingray


----------



## Ksuarez56 (Jan 29, 2014)

Happy Sunday


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning Gentleman..

Vintage Tradition Stellaris Chronograph on new Rally shoes from Giuliano (the nearest straps to the old corfam which used to grace the old Heuers)





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)

Vintage mood today!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

H2O Kalmar 2 black MOP.


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the awesome new Scurfa BD1 to meet Art earlier and check out canvas material, his IWC and GG bronze.



















50 shades of grey  that's just a small sample of what he brought 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Wellington - wish it was like this everyday but I'll take it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just arrived 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Watch for the rest of the day and night and maybe the next time. My latest arrival, Mido Ocean Star V. Love the original rubber strap that came with it. Won't change a thing. Perfect as it is.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Full-on lume.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yellow today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> did you send it to Duarte?
> 
> Blue canvas next on it
> 
> ...


Yes, Duarte, thanks for the tip
Should have it back early this coming week

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Be beautiful to look at the fishes on sea... :roll:

...but now think about eating it! :-d


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

I wish I was in Welly.
View attachment IMG_20160108_0004.jpg


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Dark and lume Vs day mirror ! :-d
Have a nice Sunday..;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

First snow of the year this morning


----------



## svenwus (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> First snow of the year this morning


Wow, we had our first frost down here this morning. 31F


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Yes, Duarte, thanks for the tip
> Should have it back early this coming week
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Awesome. I'm thinking of doing a second hand swap if I keep it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the day with the PADI on a darker blue canvas to work from home a bit this weekend and then put up Halloween decorations with Z. 
May you have a blessed Sunday

Cheers. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Late afternoon change to the Mako, on a Hirsch strap I found at the bottom of my strap drawer. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Zenton M45. #GoDolphins


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Working today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Oris Carl Brashear on a custom DrunkArtStraps canvas for my wife's birthday lunch 
Cheers. B








And in the sun... shinning bright 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

PADI turtle


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Go Hawks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

2nd day on my wrist. Love the feel of this watch on rubber straps.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

:-d


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Autumn bezel! ;-)


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

amrvf said:


> Autumn bezel! ;-)


:-!
Mi ricorda molto quella del mio Tissot...anzi del mio ex :-d

ormai sono piu' gli ex che i rimasti..b-)

Saluti A , un caro saluto anche a E!

;-)


----------



## svenwus (Aug 26, 2016)

Vratislavia chrono S.7


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Wet Monday...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue On Canvas


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zodiac SuperSeawolf to start the work week
Have a great day. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

6309 today 
Lots of rain here
Have a good one
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

At the PO shipping a Grail.

Ready to let this Tropik go too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Eco drive BN0151-09L on perlon


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Doxa 4000T in Santa Barbara Pier

*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Today's menu.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

I changed a blue dial in DP Pepsi for this one. Very happy.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Skinny Rogers said:


>


Nice combo


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

SRP637 Toxic Flat Vent 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

OVM2 today

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Sun fighting clouds, I'll switch for bright colors...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Trekker on Drunkartstraps canvas. 
Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 to start the work week


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tekong said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Really love this bronze case


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Raven Trekker on Drunkartstraps canvas.
> Have a good evening.
> B
> 
> ...


Very well done B!
This canvas strap really transformed the watch!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

the_watchier said:


> Very well done B!
> This canvas strap really transformed the watch!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thanks. Canvas always does 

The Trekker laughs at zombies 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Out shopping with the missus, wondering what's taking so long in 2 time zones.

But seriously folks any tips to improve my wrist shots. Mine are terrible next to yours

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Divers extension installed.




































It was inspired by this one.....


























Now it's game on for both.
Good evening gents.
b-)​_


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Starting Tuesday here with the Pam


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Pelagos on W&W strap









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

This is the Orient pilot I was wearing (and forgot to take off) when I field dressed the deer I harvested today. Oops









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 Startimer on Art's terra canvas. 
Cheers. B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Autumn sun! b-)


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Wittnauer, almost 50 years old this one - I know, you would never have guessed... 
Cheers


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My experiment.

...new dot for bezel self made...too much large?:think: :-d:-d

Superluminova _& methacrylate ..fantastic light !








_


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Raven Trekker on Drunkartstraps canvas.
> Have a good evening.
> B
> 
> ...


Very nice, B

Another, " I want one of those" moments.

Cheers,

Rick


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

garydusa said:


>


Such an awesome dial !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomega (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

WatchDialOrange said:


> *Doxa 4000T in Santa Barbara Pier
> 
> *
> View attachment 9732394


Love the watch. Memories of Santa Barbara.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Very nice, B
> 
> Another, " I want one of those" moments.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rick. It's a great watch as expected from Steve  if you like smaller watches and a sub/BB derivatives with its own personality from a reputable proven micro brand, this is the way to go. They have great CS and are in the US which is a big plus for me. 
I love it but I wished it was 42mm for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

..and here's, " I finally have my till death do us part, heirloom watch."


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Big-ass STUHRLING...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

When it's dark out... my watches are fn lit!










Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GdPa's Omega tonight because I need a little "cheer me up"

Have a good evening. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

DamaskoDA-20 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I switched to the Oris Carl Brashear on a custom DrunkArtStraps canvas for my wife's birthday lunch
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


This is very nice combination. I like how strap color fits dial and stitching fits dezel. Oris vintage looks great.
May be one day ). My only consern is patina and bronze color getting darker, and its looks good, but at some cases I have seen its just too much patina.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Just got back from a quick overnight trip to Truckee. Fall's definitely here. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Vratislavia Conceptum Kosmos


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Lume to cheers up my day.. my youngest son got hospitalized... so sad..


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Relo60 said:


> ..and here's, " I finally have my till death do us part, heirloom watch."
> 
> View attachment 9742866
> View attachment 9742874


Classic mate! Congrats!


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Turtle Padi with OM Aegis clasp. Much better then oem. Need to get one from Strapcode.



















Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My walk/run in the park,beach, jungle watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I am starting Hump Day with the Zodiac Sea Dragon and hoping for an easier day at work.

Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today vibration ...not dive. b-):-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

vladg said:


> This is very nice combination. I like how strap color fits dial and stitching fits dezel. Oris vintage looks great.
> May be one day ). My only consern is patina and bronze color getting darker, and its looks good, but at some cases I have seen its just too much patina.


Thank you. The strap was custom made for it so we got it pretty good! 
Patina is great and doesn't go crazy. 
Mine was in Florida for two weeks in the water kayaking, swimming... and never got crazy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Cheers


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Cheap but solid...


----------



## tonyc01 (Nov 4, 2015)

Geckota ZD1 on Gecko stainless strap.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun BLACKout.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nomos again:shrug:



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Double dome crystal mod 








Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I switched to the Oris Carl Brashear on a custom DrunkArtStraps canvas for my wife's birthday lunch
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! Want it!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

w4kz said:


> Lume to cheers up my day.. my youngest son got hospitalized... so sad..


Very sorry to hear about your son, my thoughts and prayers are with him.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Buchmann69 said:


> Double dome crystal mod
> View attachment 9753122
> 
> 
> ...


You did it !  so happy. 
Told u it was worth it



Buchmann69 said:


> Love it! Want it!
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


It's mIne!!no touch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Modded MKII Paradive










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Russian diver on a DAS canvas.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

DB Sea Ram









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi ,Helberg Cusn8 .. green is life. :-d;-)


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

My Shark Diver 40 doesn't like my new Padi Turtle cause it steal some wrist time 



















Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

hun23 said:


>


Just fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweeet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BWITW on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday. My rainy,gray day watch SRP279


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun again today.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> You did it !  so happy.
> Told u it was worth it
> 
> Great tip B
> ...


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_It's been this one all day so far. It gets the job done, as usual.

















I look at this watch and I ask, how do you do that to me? Time and time again this watch mesmerizes me. 
b-)​_


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Looks like it's time to go home.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bell Diver 1 on DrunkArtStraps charcoal canvas at the office wrapping up a long day



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sweeet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

You all gents good morning and have a good Friday. Yes its Friday already 😃
SD40 with wife's car pet )










Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Very sorry to hear about your son, my thoughts and prayers are with him.


Thanks mate really appreciate it..


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

HI


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman Seahorse


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

Aquaracing day today. I has grown on me more than I expected.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Spartan.Ex said:


> Aquaracing day today. I has grown on me more than I expected.
> View attachment 9766706


Amazing and beautiful watch, I love it!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Swapping watch for the pool


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF !! 
This week has sucked more than most. Ready for the weekend. Still sporting the awesome new Scurfa BD1 on Art's charcoal canvas. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

;-)


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Deep blue eyes (hands...) b-)



















P.S. isn't a diver, but it's however a marine watch! :-d


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

PAM392


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Just got this back from H20. Clemens fixed my broken bracelet clasp and polished it up! Great customer service! H20 Kalmar 2 OT SE 6000M


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Ceramic chronograph today, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to start the weekend with the PADI on DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Cheers 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## watch0b0y (Oct 22, 2016)

Beautiful

::


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Let it snow...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

....swim in space..


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## CorbinDallas (Feb 13, 2012)

Pam 104


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Val Gardena ...


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Heritage Seastrong supercompressor case with the same color scheme as their original model from the 60's
I'm enjoying it.

HAGWE
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Love the OEM rubber strap of the Capeland XXL; very unique safety clasp emblazoned with company logo. But, it was simply too small for my wrists... So, guess I'll wear it on rubber for now. Lightest watch in rotation; can hardly feel it on wrist. Iso makes it comfortable.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Baltic Shield, on Super Engineer at my 7 year olds soccer game today. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina Heritage Seastrong supercompressor case with the same color scheme as their original model from the 60's
> I'm enjoying it.
> 
> HAGWE
> ...


Your collection never ceases to impress me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 9780362


I am drooling over your Precista!! Can you share the details and some wrist shots?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PowerChucker said:


> Your collection never ceases to impress me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a bunch. I love it. 
My collection is in a constant state of flux 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

PowerChucker said:


> Your collection never ceases to impress me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree -- he has some awesome watches... lots of Alpinas!


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

PowerChucker said:


> I am drooling over your Precista!! Can you share the details and some wrist shots?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! It took a while for me to warm up to it, now it's one of my favourites. It's a re-make/hommage of a diver produced for the Royal Navy in the early eighties. More details here: Timefactors Quality Watches On The Net. The bracelet is from Strapcode. I really started liking this watch once I added the bracelet. Here is a wrist shot (7.5'')


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Moroz said:


> Thank you! It took a while for me to warm up to it, now it's one of my favourites. It's a re-make/hommage of a diver produced for the Royal Navy in the early eighties. More details here: Timefactors Quality Watches On The Net. The bracelet is from Strapcode. I really started liking this watch once I added the bracelet. Here is a wrist shot (7.5'')


Really cool watch. I'd like to add one to the rotation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Trying on an Oris 65 42mm Green Dial


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

right now...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

NTH Nacken Vintage Blue on Horween Navy Chromexcel from Threaded Leather Co.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

MuckyMark said:


> Trying on an Oris 65 42mm Green Dial


I wish I can try one on locally...the AD information on Oris website is not accurate. The Jared near me was listed as an AD on Oris website but when I called them they told me that they had stopped carrying Oris for a while 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

chameleon black estoril #nf


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Legendary 2254 on the wrist 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Armida A2 Gen 2



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

have a nice Sunday..


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Mirexal superautomatic 300/1000.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday sweet sunday, Mi Amor Mido Ocean Star V


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Accutron Deep Sea 666


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

This very second ZILLA 10


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PADI on DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Shogun Sunday


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Red sub today for a nice lazy Sunday watching Halloween movies with the family


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Chrono this afternoon


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar 2 on stingray/Maddog combo.


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> PADI on DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great look, B.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa BD1 on DAS canvas



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

It's Timex week!










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina Heritage Seastrong supercompressor case with the same color scheme as their original model from the 60's
> I'm enjoying it.
> 
> HAGWE
> ...


Nice Brice. That's next on my hit list & to help fill this up





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Monday start  








Great week ahead gents 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Nice Brice. That's next on my hit list & to help fill this up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I love it 

Wow!! That's crazy!!? Maybe you outta sell a few 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

<3



watchdaddy1 said:


> Nice Brice. That's next on my hit list & to help fill this up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Nice Brice. That's next on my hit list & to help fill this up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really nice William, did you make that?


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Seiko with a stealthy rubber strap from bonetto cinturini. And a pic of my boxer for good measure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> That's really nice William, did you make that?


Thanks Jason w/ some help & I get to put the finishing touches on it.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks Jason w/ some help & I get to put the finishing touches on it.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


That is really sweet, can't wait to see the finished product, be sure to post pics when it's done.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On Eulit perlon with OEM buckle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Squale 1521 / Black forest strap


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today not dive but vibration from '75 for Halloween!:-x


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

MDT IT said:


> Today not dive but vibration from '75 for Halloween!:-x


 dive? :think: e da quando ti immergi? :roll: diveR not dive.... :-d


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Halloween guys. 
My wife and Ember are flying out today to NYC to see a doctor at Sloan & Kettering. We won't be spending Halloween together for the first time but praying it yields answers and a treatment in the end. Pls keep her in your thoughts and prayers.

I'm wearing the Alpina Seastrong Heritage diver.

Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

This very moment at the time of posting.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Having some Halloween fun today.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy Halloween guys.
> My wife and Ember are flying out today to NYC to see a doctor at Sloan & Kettering. We won't be spending Halloween together for the first time but praying it yields answers and a treatment in the end. Pls keep her in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I'm wearing the Alpina Seastrong Heritage diver.
> ...


Keeping your family and specially your wife, Ember in my thoughts and prayers, Brice.

All the best.

Rick


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy Halloween guys.
> My wife and Ember are flying out today to NYC to see a doctor at Sloan & Kettering. We won't be spending Halloween together for the first time but praying it yields answers and a treatment in the end. Pls keep her in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I'm wearing the Alpina Seastrong Heritage diver.
> ...


Will do buddy, all the best!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

The Master and Keeper of Time.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

This was just dropped off by FedEx! Happy Halloween🎃👻

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Citizen Prime on shark mesh.










Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RLT75 at one of my offices.























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless 45


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Overseas to start the week


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Heuer today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*








_*Blue one today.*_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the day early with the Zelos Hammerhead proto, and while the design may not be for everyone, I love all the details and efforts to not make another sub or Pam homage. 
Lots of gray stuff:
Concentric brushing in blue dial
Raised and declining in thickness hour markers
Minimal writing in the blue dial
Large lumed/signed crown at 4
Unobstrusive date at 6
Cool and different hands
Lumed bezel
Case profile and brushed/polished SS transitions...

Cheers. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

There's just no replacing this original classic imo, so just got this SKX175 to replace the one I sold. Now my Pepsi Turtle will be up for sell soon.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

1st november, the last dive of the season!


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Turtle Tuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 9803890


Nice... tell me about that strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

ajn3323 said:


> Nice... tell me about that strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The strap is from Watchgecko (vintage racing) - great price, quality and service. I'm not affiliated with them, but I like what they do!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blacklist Streetmatic proto with blue CF dial on weathered canvas. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five2Four today for another hot autumn day


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Fabulous shots @ boatswain  Thanks 4 sharing


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*One of my Benarus Ti47 2000m right at this moment.
*_


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

TC


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

SHANE 1000 said:


> _*One of my Benarus Ti47 2000m right at this moment.
> *_
> View attachment 9808306
> 
> ...


 what kind of optical trikcery are you employing?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

studiompd said:


> what kind of optical trikcery are you employing?


*Not much technical trickery really the shadows gives it that floating effect, unless the effect is more extreme then it's cough cough *:-d*100% Delaurian magic* :-!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Midweek and it's Now November 2. Time flies.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Pam380 on French Ammo or what I've dubbed Frankenstein shoes.





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn EZM 10









Lume shot









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1. #GoCubs!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

El Primero today on a nice grey nubuck strap that works great with the "folding" (used instead of either of the deploy words) clasp. Kind of hard to see in the low light but I think it really looks nice with the dial.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Seastrong Heritage on DrunkArtStraps canvas. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I supposed this qualifies... screw down crown and back.
And it says 200 right on the dial.
But I'm not a diver and don't play one on TV.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My evening clone from patient zero


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This Tiger McQueen 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



[/URL


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Padi Turtle for warm but rainy autumn day. Have a good morning Gents.










Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Very pleased with this Borealis Orange strap, it holds up so much better than the Orange Isofrane I used to have on and it's given the watch a new lease of life for me.


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

A little vintage that fits under a tight cuff


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Mako mesh on the shark XL - I mean shark mesh on the mako XL


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

https://s16.postimg.org/a6ru5mtg5/IMG_0804.jpg


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zodiac Super Seawolf 53 today. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

Finally changed strap.







Sorry for dust, guys.


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)

My speedy today!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Zodiac Super Seawolf 53 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photos especially with the blue sky and sprinkling of clouds reflecting on the glass. Zodiac o Zodiac. Love it.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For the morning, brunch, coffee and Steinhart


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Great photos especially with the blue sky and sprinkling of clouds reflecting on the glass. Zodiac o Zodiac. Love it.


Thank you. They did a great job with these reissues. Great quality, good looks, contemporary size and in house mvt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II today with some foliage that's usually gone by this time of year.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Luminox Navy Seal









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vostok Amphibian SE on Art's canvas. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mad Martigan (Oct 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Fed Ex finally came by.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Not wearing it yet but I did get this today.
Needs a new strap.


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Made a new strap for the VDB....


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Padi ;-)


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Have a good and peaceful morning to all.










Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On an eulit perlon with matching black buckle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Smp 300m today. What a great watch!










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday. Morning NTH watch.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Martinus said:


> Made a new strap for the VDB....
> 
> View attachment 9829850


Gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

harrym71 said:


> Not wearing it yet but I did get this today.
> Needs a new strap.
> View attachment 9829826


Congrats. I love those. I own two Startimers and have owned other versions. Yours is the classic and I love it. I am wearing the same in PVD today with the petrol dial.

These look great on leather too. 
PM me I have to free up room in the drawer strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF.

Alpina PVD Startimer chrono on Art's terra canvas 
Have a great day. B


















I think it wears pretty well for a 44mm watch and 52mm L2L on my under 7" wrist. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tmy said:


> Smp 300m today. What a great watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That dial is like liquid metal. A Black Sea 

LOVE IT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Yeah you just dont get tired from this one. Put it on in the morning in anticipation of my new Omega coming in next week ))

Cheers


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Mad Martigan (Oct 26, 2016)

Work watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It hasn't got a screw down crown.
But it looks the part and that is what matters!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Fifty Fathoms on nubuck gator today, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Arrived yesterday. Momentum Torpedo. I may have to paint the bezel.









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Day 2 with phenomeNATO

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Leaving work soon and starting the weekend with the Pelagos on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
HAGWE
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend everyone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Dagaz on Clover strap









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Right at this moment Ennebi on the left and uTs on the right.
*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

6105-8110....


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)

Today my VictorInox after many months! Almost forgot how beautiful is!!!!!!!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

zed073 said:


>


Love everything about this watch, strap and the black/orange dial and hands. Great catch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I forgot to post earlier but I started with the Streetmatic S5 on a DAS old bomber jacket leather strap this morning. 
I'll be changing soon I'm sure 

Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My "when in doubt wear this" morning watch. Hello Scurfas. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks a bunch!



Relo60 said:


> Love everything about this watch, strap and the black/orange dial and hands. Great catch.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I forgot to post earlier but I started with the Streetmatic S5 on a DAS old bomber jacket leather strap this morning.
> I'll be changing soon I'm sure
> 
> Have a great day. B
> ...


Great combo Brice. Nice, clean and easy to read dial.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Waiting for Art with a Terrapin liquid bliss and my Oris Carl Brashear on a DAS blue custom canvas 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Soccer dad today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I wore the base logo today and hiked to the highest peak in Georgia. We had a very smoky view with several wildfires burning all around. We need some rain badly.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*New To Me SCURFA Diver One Stainless!

*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Titanium Ennebi on the left, heavier Stainless steel on the right has me going in circles right now*:think:*.*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

My oldest Diver watch ...


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

CWC / 1995


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Beautiful sunrise this morning.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Playing with eulit perlon combos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Turtle with MM300 hands & leather zulu


----------



## Duke106 (Oct 16, 2014)

Casual Sunday. GO CHIEFS.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going on a mountain hike with the fam, pups and the Jeep99DadUndone.

Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Sunday with "the Skunk"! H2O Orca; DLC Torpedo.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Non-dive but dive strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Just swapped out to this one, a lovely gift from a very dear friend in the USA.*_


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Tea party


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Back to the original programming.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko lume

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Boss PAM87 today. Another wildfire started last night, it's so smoky outside the closest mountain range cannot be seen and the sun can barely shine through.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


How do you like Dan Henry?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> How do you like Dan Henry?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a solid purchase for 230.00 quality is there, second hand almost sweeps if you will, lume is ok but not for long. If I had my way it would have a mechanical mvmnt & the strap would taper, but all n all I'm a happy camper.Im contemplating purchasing the blk bezel 1 as well.



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the best G-Shocks ever. Period.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> One of the best G-Shocks ever. Period.


Thank you thank you  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

Seiko 7002

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## freshprince357 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Helberg Vs BMW Gs1200

German day..


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Never pulled a triger for classic white dial watch ( I like Rado Coupole). So using Citizen pilot instead.










Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

New watch day! *BULOVA *_Snorkel II_...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wishing you all a great week, I'll kick it off with the Alpina Seastrong Heritage on a green DAS canvas.

I'm so glad Alpina decided to make this reedition of their 1960's Seastrong 10 supercompressor diver in a more contemporary size yet not oversized.

Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yesterday 








Today 








Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

poor lights

@altay.guney
Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Late from work, crappy pic.









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Loving the ease of a simple grab&go.












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Overseas with the awesome bracelet to start the week


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Back on my wrist for the evening. Good morning on the other side of the world.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Got my Tuna back in rotation, after 8 weeks organizing shroud screw replacements from Thailand.
The previous owner had damaged the screw heads.
The shroud definitely needs to be removed for cleaning.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

a


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

My new favorite daily wear to work watch, Gruppo Gamma Divemaster 300M

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to go home, with the Seiko PADI on blue canvas.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Right at this exact moment in time this, but then who knows a few hours from now could be sporting something else.*:think::think:


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Danny T said:


>


Damm danny - great combo - heuerville?


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today..








..but Moon WR5 and pen water resist ! :-d


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Aquatimer, sometimes I think this is my grail.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Vote today, America!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

matthew P said:


> Damm danny - great combo - heuerville?


[email protected]

Made to my specs.

Danny


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Perfect weather today for the last game of the year.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good luck with voting guys. Hope everyone stays civil and lines aren't too crazy.

I went with the Zodiac Super Seawolf 53 on bracelet. Love this thing.

Brice



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*
Going for the CX12 right now.
*_


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Just got a new strap from glycine. Usually I'm not one for the watch bracelet-combo but today it felt right 










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SKX175, same as yesterday. Much prefer this to the Turd(le) Pepsi. Speaking of turds, regardless of the election outcome today we will have one as President.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Top of the morning gentleman. Been a minute since Iv'e strapped this on...



Now get out & vote America



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Y'all are gonna get sick of this thing long before I do; I even love the date-wheel font, for crying out loud!
So happy with this purchase...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 9872178


Beautiful watch. Which brand is it? Been looking for a black dial with yellow accents for quite some time to match with black yellow strap. Any idea of the specs. ie diameter, lug to lug, height, movement. Pardon the questions, just got excited by the photo.
R27351112


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Morning wrist time for my non-diver watch. Oh well, time's up.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Vintage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I had a little help at work today


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Evening watch watching the elections.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Waiting for my son to get out o basketball practice with my Cave Dweller on...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Scurfa BD1 rocks and love it on canvas 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Made a strap change on my Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph







​


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Watching the results as they roll in.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Aquatimer JC


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Yellow CX-12 for a change of pace.
*_


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Planet Ocean









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today I swim in the .... Sea of Tranquillity :-d ( original newspaper)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

After a long election night and 3 hours of sleep, I need a lot of coffee 
I'm going with the Alpina Seastrong Heritage on DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> After a long election night and 3 hours of sleep, I need a lot of coffee
> I'm going with the Alpina Seastrong Heritage on DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


Looking good..what's the lug to lug size on that Alpina? I'm hoping for a good BF discount 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Looking good..what's the lug to lug size on that Alpina? I'm hoping for a good BF discount
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I love it. Next I want their KM and the glacier blue alpiner. 
I think it's 50mm but lugs curve down nicely. Wears very well. My wrist is under 7" for reference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 1500 PA


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After 6 months on the CB rubber, I finally got around to sizing the bracelet.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For now. Dreary day in my area. Need some red.

View attachment 9880522


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Keeping the Seiko Solar for a bit longer today.
Modded with Murphy bezel and Dagaz insert.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Red Ocean one for now. Double post.


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

Transmitted through private SATCOM


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Very nice. It's on my wish list for sure.



Relo60 said:


> Red Ocean one for now. Double post.
> 
> View attachment 9880562


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Torpedo


----------



## samuraipoet (Aug 25, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## samuraipoet (Aug 25, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

aahyuup said:


> View attachment 9881042
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That dial is hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> That dial is hot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, i'm loving it! My wife catches me staring at the dial.....and then just rolls her eyes. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Finish the day off with another Seiko.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 on Horween nato, absolutely love the open 9


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Shark watch 6105 homage on perlon running @ ~3sec/day b-)


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

zed073 said:


> Keeping the Seiko Solar for a bit longer today.
> Modded with Murphy bezel and Dagaz insert.
> 
> I like this mod. What reference is the watch?


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

MuckyMark said:


> zed073 said:
> 
> 
> > Keeping the Seiko Solar for a bit longer today.
> ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

OWC 5517


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

Bali anyone?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I like this one a lot too









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Night watch, Casio MDV106 on Marathon rubber straps


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Grey


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*ZILLA.*_


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Recalling the history...

Longines Legend Diver 200m two crown


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

MDT IT said:


> Recalling the history...
> 
> Longines Legend Diver 200m two crown


Ciao MDT!

Good morning!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Swap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

This is my latest acquisition: a Speedy red from my birthyear in NOS condition. It even had the original sticker on the back and inside the bracelet. I just love the patina, and that we're sharing the birthyear.

































Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Zodiac Sea Dragon for a busy day at work.

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## ThingsThatTick (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

SBGA031 Leather-Nato from Bulang & Sons ...


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Счастливый четверг, товарищи.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Whole day watch....my grandkids!


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

This evening with Aegis and our pug.










Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Trying leather for the first time on my MKII Graywater.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

SKX009


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

I may have taken a desk job but now I get to wear a watch to work everyday.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Fifty Fathoms for me today


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

This one is calling to me regularly at the moment.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

,









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*This on my right Ennebi on the left both designed by one of my all time favourite watch designers A B*_ |>|>


----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*Wearing my Deep Blue Juggernaut III on my new Deep Blue Orange Hydro 91 Rubber Strap.*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

Starting the day with the Harpoon


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

New mesh for my Russian bling!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

" Lest we forget."


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Stowa Prodiver Blue LE


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

My new 1963 Dan Henry..a great watch @$230 shipped..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

​


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spending the day with my little boo, as my wife is out of town and our daughter Ember isn't well. Always a blessing to have baby Elena with us.

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Swapped out before it stops running.*_


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the BWITW for a stroll with the girls and baby E at the greenway. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

sticky said:


> View attachment 9898506


need to get myself one of this!!


----------



## ianchen9449 (Sep 16, 2013)

daily beater at the shop


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

karlito said:


> Arrived yesterday. Momentum Torpedo. I may have to paint the bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update: painted the bezel and added some lume to the pip. Unfortunately, the glow power has a blue tint and doesn't match, but overall I'm happy.









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## commodore665 (Apr 6, 2016)

Wearing this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Glad to see you back Pachoe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Spending the day with my little boo, as my wife is out of town and our daughter Ember isn't well. Always a blessing to have baby Elena with us.
> 
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


Sweet shots Brice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

*Ti Sammy*


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Spending the day with my little boo, as my wife is out of town and our daughter Ember isn't well. Always a blessing to have baby Elena with us.
> 
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


Adorable. First time your daughter outshone your watch. Lol. And love those WubbaNubs.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

My new purchase. BN0175-19E diver.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

With my Seiko and my Pokémon and my Starbucks...


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_Still sporting this until later on today.

_


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

My SM300 again today. 5th time this week. Aesthetically love everything about this piece.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

This


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Got my NOS Speedy Red from '91 on. Love it!



















Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Beautiful and classy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sweet shots Brice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Relo60 said:


> Adorable. First time your daughter outshone your watch. Lol. And love those WubbaNubs.


Thank you guys. 
It's my grand daughter's, Elena. Her mom, Ember, has been sick and unable to take care of her children. So she stays with us and the other grandparents. She is a wonderful baby.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## White Mule (Feb 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you guys.
> It's my grand daughter's, Elena. Her mom, Ember, has been sick and unable to take care of her children. So she stays with us and the other grandparents. She is a wonderful baby.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ooops. Grand daughter, sorry!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Going brown today. Happy weekend.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Still rockin' my new *BULOVA*...










...I love everything about this watch. Most unexpected.


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Raven Trekker today

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Having Aegis for second day.










Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa BellDiver1 on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas strap. 
HAGWE
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

GW5000 for the morning jog.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Dog walking with the Moray 47


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Changing to brass for a quiet evening in with Mrs M.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

My oldie, my first Swiss mechanical that's not Swatch, my first diver before I knew what diver was.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Beautiful and classy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot!

All the best,

Steffen


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been up since 3:15 am. Took the Tuna fishing today.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Had the SKX009 on all day. So comfy. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Mirexal Superautomatic 300/1000


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I wore the 87 yesterday and this morning, I'll probably switch to something else for trap shooting later.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

another dive and then enough... :roll: ...the very last dive of the season! ;-)


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For Sunday, a non diver watch to go with me for Mass.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

An old sweatshirt and the Oris Carl Brashear LE on a DrunkArtStraps canvas for a lazy Sunday morning and Ryker's second birthday later today. 
Yes, I love blue 

Have a great Sunday. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

Edox HYDRO-SUB


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Resco Manus on a new Toxic Nato

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

000 after 150 rounds


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The REAL reason you NEED a fully indexed lumed bezel...winter BBQing ⌚



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Also on Monday ( yesterday shot )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

JLC on Supermoon Monday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Seastrong Heritage on a DrunkArtStraps canvas to start the work week. 
Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Seiko OM.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## B3stia (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Hornets nest.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as yesterday. A simple watch, with a simple movement, but keeping COSC time. Can't beat that.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For today Monday


----------



## samuraipoet (Aug 25, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Armida A1









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Blue Tuna


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

relax monday...


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Apparently, this thing ain't comin' off my wrist anytime soon...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 to start another rainless week


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going home,late again, with BWITW on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

New to me. Made a deal with another WUS member.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Been a while since firing this B&M up, but I'm sure glad I did today, I forgot what a beautifully made dive watch this really is.

*


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

I only have two real watches that I wear regularly. This, and the Tudor. This one has been on the wrist a lot over the last week.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Good morning to everyone. First snow at home but its melts right away on the ground.










Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Oris in the sunset


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Still *BULOVA* ...


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Mako XL with new domed sapphire. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
I went with the Zodiac Sea Dragon this morning. Still enjoying this one a lot, works great with business & business casual attire but has that cool retro design with a classy sunburst silver dial. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

Tonka toy.

I might have to dress nice for work now but it doesn't mean I need to grow up.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

H20 Kalmar 2 OT 6000m today.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Non-diver day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samuraipoet (Aug 25, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My "Super Moon" for the evening, Mido Ocean Star V, Caliber 80 on original rubber strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight's selection is the awesome Scurfa BD1 on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Good evening all. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing this little guy today


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Wet wet Wednesday!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Beautiful day.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Good night! Naken Vintage 😍









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Parnis 200 meter diver watch








​


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## composite_guru (Aug 1, 2016)

Carrera Heuer 01 Phantom


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

80's style, just arrived b-):


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Orange Orient Ray on a black and orange NATO strap


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Omega Seamaster Chronometer f300hz


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

OT500 on Khaki Zulu for today 








Messing around with depth effect on iPhone 7+


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Citizen Eco-Drive diver on a new Grey Maratac strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I went with the Zodiac SuperSeawolf 53 on a new green Toxicroo for a little "boom" factor 

Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

H2O Kalmar2 DLC Mokume Gane bezel


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*The J SAR for a while.*_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

372 on Peter Gunny leather.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Still with rhe SARB. .









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

SKX009


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Going Breit...ling on this cloudy day.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*I hate this Zenton! every time I put it on I realize I can't get rid of it because it's so friggin nice, the quality is great, hard to fault it really and in this price range*_.|>|>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

rockmastermike said:


> Omega Seamaster Chronometer f300hz


Cooool 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Relo60 said:


> Going Breit...ling on this cloudy day.
> 
> View attachment 9942722
> View attachment 9942770


Breitling is a brand that I feel as if I am not supposed to like because it comes across as pretentious in much the same way that I view Rolex as a brand. But more often than not when I see one on these forums I really like it and the one you have pictured is no exception. Which model is that?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I wore the beautiful VC today, sorry for the crummy picture, it gets dark very early now.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Changed to the Oris for this evening.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Good morning Gents. Have a good Thursday )










Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

Suited and booted for a very wet and windy day in the UK


----------



## BKCM (Jan 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Grandfather and Grandson ..;-)


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

:-D


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

The rarely seen (on me) Mrs Rockmastermike's Sub-C.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Italian design inspired watches just do it for me, the love affair continues.
*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning,

Alpina Seastrong Heritage on DAS canvas 
Cheers. B



















Love Fall colors









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Getting ready for a GTG tomorrow, wearing the one on the extreme right










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Breitling is a brand that I feel as if I am not supposed to like because it comes across as pretentious in much the same way that I view Rolex as a brand. But more often than not when I see one on these forums I really like it and the one you have pictured is no exception. Which model is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks.

It's the Breitling Colt 44mm quartz


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko Solar for the AM


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Helm on an Orange Toxic NATO right now.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

My Armida , love the older design that it trys to homage.
Going for 1 watch every 7 days - I am appreciative of why I bought a watch again when wearing for more than a day.
Have a great day
Regards
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Seiko chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Just came in the mail! My second SRP777 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigshowrenfro (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

My Seiko Stargate. I reached out to the folks at Strapcode about a mesh bracelet, the size I need is not in stock, so I'm wearing it on the original bracelet. I need to get that sized better, but other than that I love this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

<<<<< to the left!


----------



## samuraipoet (Aug 25, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## de_link (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DH



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Trekker on canvas









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Switch to the ii


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PADI on a blue DAS canvas tonight. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

000 while supervising an after hours project tonight


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

This one right now.


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

..the pleasure of a beautiful vintage.


----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

H2O Kalmar 2 DLC Blue Dial ...


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

Still a favourite within my collection. A wee bit battle scarred these days but still gets regular wrist time. One of those watches I think looks infinitely more impressive in the metal than in pictures.


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

This is one of my favorites


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Kalmar 2


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

+/- 0 for over 2 months


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## northernmonkey (Nov 8, 2007)

Breitling watching snooker........


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Arguably the best real dive watch I've ever owned.

Titanium, locking bezel, $100 workhorse movement running +2-+5 spd, strap extension, amazing lume, bright hands, hidden crown, good AR on sapphire, 1000M, super low price. I love this watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!! Another long and rough week. 
Ready for the weekend and ending the workweek with the Oris Carl Brashear on a custom blue canvas.

Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Running off to work with a grab-n-go.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Scurfa 









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

A6 on a watch boys chocolate brown leather 
Here today its ☀ and 18, so a great day
Have a good one all
Regards
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sea-Dweller




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Schofield Signalman on Toshi leather.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Guten Tag. Happy Friday.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Padi Turtle for this evening with just arrived blue canvas strap (inspired by Jeep99dad  )



















Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Amphion Modern.

Catching some mid-day sun on this gloriously warm day.










klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Switched to another grab-n-go for the afternoon.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

198000 vibrations since I put this one on this morning. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Bit of Doxa colour for the weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*New Nato Skunk on my Scurfa Diver One Improved

*


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally going home, with the Alpina Startimer for a late #PilotFriday. 
HAGWE

B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

vladg said:


> Padi Turtle for this evening with just arrived blue canvas strap (inspired by Jeep99dad  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great taste 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## O-Shack Hennessy (Nov 13, 2016)

Casual Friday sporting the SKX007 on rubber, love this watch


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Rocking the exp ii polar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Changed to this right now.
*


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## BKCM (Jan 4, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Good morning to everyone. Have a safe and pleasant Saturday )










Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Mirexal superautomatic 300



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

not diver but pilot!

Steinhart Nav B-hur on black/brown Russian leather Strap with double studs.


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Super Pro Saturday


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Saturday, genuine indecision,

I am very sad today... :-(


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Squale today


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Rainy Saturday, heading to work
Another pair of shoes
A6
Regards
Robt 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch fiend 31 (Apr 3, 2015)

V nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Morning wrist time for my Squale 1545 GMT


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## opmetal (Jan 19, 2015)

Wearing my Citizen diver this Sat


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

At my 10 year olds basketball tryouts. Super comfy SRP777 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa BD1 on DAS grey canvas. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Look at the amazing lug chamfers and crown/bezel work!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

PowerChucker said:


> At my 10 year olds basketball tryouts. Super comfy SRP777
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You scrounged up another one ? ; ) Nice!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

tynan.nida said:


> You scrounged up another one ? ; ) Nice!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Haha yup! Got it Thursday , traded my Baltic Shield for it. You know I was hurting for another 777!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## WindyCityWatchGuy (Nov 17, 2016)

Is the Daytona a dive watch?



CMSgt Bo said:


> With the first WAYWRN thread passing 21K posts here: What Are You Wearing...Right Now! we thought it was past time to close it and continue the fun over here. So, what are you wearing this second? Take out your phone and snap a pic and post it right now.
> 
> So go ahead,


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar on crocodile shoes


----------



## samuraipoet (Aug 25, 2014)

. Daughter niece n nephew hanging out at Pretend City

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## samuraipoet (Aug 25, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## samuraipoet (Aug 25, 2014)

da wifey's

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Threeeightyeight for the first crisp evening of the season.


----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

The last outdoor farmer's market of the year.


----------



## AnonymousPhantom (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210













​


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Sometimes when we are relaxing at night watching movies or TV, I like to switch to a comfy quartz for some reason. Citizen BN0-151 on a Toxic Black NATO, with black hardware. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Forgot to post my afternoon switcharoo 
GrandPa's Omega Seamaster chronograph. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Forgot to post my afternoon switcharoo
> GrandPa's Omega Seamaster chronograph.
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


Wow! That's a looker!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*Was listening to a Sting song today so "massage in a brothel yeah Massa ???*:think::think:* oh wait message in a bottle yeah"*:-!*.*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Horned alligator and Maddog damasko


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Good morning and have a good Sunday. Going to my friend house to help with clogged exhaust pipe on the roof. Lightweight Citizen eco-drive with mesh bracelet is best choice )










Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Broze day


----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

freshly polished Belair chrono Swiss Qtz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Glycine Lagunare


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

6498 man wind
On a strap that came with the Phantom
Have a good day
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Precista PRS18


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Happy Sunday, trying out some affordable leather straps









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

How high am I today??















Wow 3000 feet!! Was only 6'3" yesterday )


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*CASIO *obviously loves poor people. $34 and this thing kicks ass!


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Chasen KM (Mar 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today is a Blacklist Streetmatic day  started with the off-white version last night actually 

Have a great Sunday. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

This one, ... still! b-) A great next week to everyone!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Blue Panerai today


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Wearing my 2531.80 today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Titanium Subby tonight.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

​


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Monday morning... have a great week ahead!!!


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Starting the week with the 7549-7009


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Nuclear Monday morning - WR10


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi 
Wish you all a good week. 
I'm kicking things off with the BWITW on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas.

Ciao. Brice 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Working from home on this frosty morning while I have a new furnace installed.


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Monday , ahh off today.
Switched out straps for a rivet military style
Have a great day all
Regards
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

cdnitguy said:


> View attachment 9986506


Very nice! Especially I like the strap. More info on it please.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

samuraipoet said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I love what they did with this rubber strap here  How is the lume?

No diver for me today.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Loving my first Glycine. Been looking for a blue dial dive watch and this one seems to fit the bill really well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

GMT Pepsi.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Casio ftogman




























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## vinnyjr (Nov 2, 2016)

just arrived!!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II to start the short work week


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Terra canvas tonight. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

Helson SD40 with new inlay.

sent using nunya


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Still wide awake....release the Nacken....Vintage Blue.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Good morning for everyone.
Wanted something bright to dilute cold and cloudy day )










Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today not Dive but
The Captain's watch (Apollo 15)


----------



## composite_guru (Aug 1, 2016)

My pairing today.


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Tuna 7549-7009 on black Toxicn8o


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

DB nato 300'diver on orange Maratac


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Snorlax says "Hi!"


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Last day of work before Thanksgiving!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

vladg said:


> Good morning for everyone.
> Wanted something bright to dilute cold and cloudy day )
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome.


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing the PADI on canvas today. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Starting to snow here again.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

425 SLC tribute.


----------



## samuraipoet (Aug 25, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuetipp (Dec 2, 2011)

Probably not meant to be worn with a suit.....but at least I didn't leave it on the NATO


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Aggie88 said:


> Last day of work before Thanksgiving!


Beautiful. Unfortunately for me no longer in production. A keeper for sure.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

This non-diver, Tissot Carson P80, whispered in my ear asking, begging for some wrist time. So I gave in for the rest of the day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to my Undone watch on a Toxicnato earlier this afternoon. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Kontiki


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

SBGA031


----------



## vinnyjr (Nov 2, 2016)

Amazing! Walked into the house and the watch lit up!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

PAM 388 today, the Radiomir case is a great blend of purpose built sophistication.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## samuraipoet (Aug 25, 2014)

v1triol said:


> I love what they did with this rubber strap here  How is the lume?
> 
> No diver for me today.













TradeKraft said:


> Kontiki


Lume isnt too bad... 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Good morning Gents. Today is Turtle Padi with Strapcode V-clasp (seiko clasp is fine but non-removable divers extention is useless and uncomfortable for me).



















Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

6498 on this dreary cold winter day 
Have a warm day how ever you can
Regards
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On toxic black nato on the left wrist (Delhi time) and on chocolate bar reissue on the right wrist (Saigon time) as I'm off for a couple days work and leisure in Vietnam and Thailand ⌚️










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

"Desktopdiving" at its best ...


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Really Dive.. ;-)


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Edox humpback for humpday


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Aquadive today.

*


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zodiac Super Seawolf 53 on a green Perlon today. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Smp 300 today ;-)










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

borealis


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Beautiful Fall day!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Back to blue. Happy wednesday.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Desk diving



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## samuraipoet (Aug 25, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

For the first time in a few days I have gone with a non-diver for a business lunch. Need to get the Polywatch out and give the crystal a buff up, although it's not as bad as it appears in this pic. The light is being refracted making it look a lot worse than it actually is!


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Desk diving
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


What an amazing photo. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

thegrahambo said:


> What an amazing photo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Today a 000 on a ammo strap.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Awesome light on my way to work earlier today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless 45


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

5two4 working a little late with my office pal


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Arnie


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Have a great day ahead!!!


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordanbav (May 25, 2016)

Had an itch that needed scratching so bought this which came yesterday, impressed so far!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## vinnyjr (Nov 2, 2016)

just arrived, thanks to the bargain thread


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

T100 ALWAYS gets the night duty...


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

372 on Gunny leather.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



DMCBanshee said:


> Raven Vintage 42mm


Gorgeous - love the sword hand! condition looks amazing for its age


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Fifty bucks to upgrade the bezel on a seventy-dollar watch?

Totally worth it.





































I hope your holiday kicks more ass than Jean-Claude Van Damme.


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hexa K500


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

7002


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving!

NTH Näcken Vintage Black on #NATOstrap from @cincystrapworks










klatapat yb snoitseggus cinomed neddiH


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Triplezero to practice for a tournament tomorrow. Happy thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Broke out one of the Charmex's today, always forget how nice these really are and how fantastic the quality is.*_


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

On a different strap 
Same watch
Enjoy the day
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Back to work 
Happy Thanksgiving Day ! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving fellas



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

Happy thanksgiving y'all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Last night snack on the flight to Dubai )



















Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Anko today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Speedy on Toshi leather.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy black...gold friday. Mido Ocean Star V on OEM rubber straps.


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Pam176



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Two Ennebi's and had a future WIS visitor and Mum round earlier showing off her FM watch.*_


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Some call it Black Friday, others call it Boxing Day. Around here it's universally known as SINNful Friday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

PAM 88.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

The one on the left


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pepsi and pooch.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Some days I just like to put my diving watch on and pretend I live near an ocean as opposed to landlocked Ohio


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

MKII Graywater on dark olive green leather.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*For the rest of the day at least.*_


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

My 42+ years old birthyear 6105-8110 while visiting the War Museum in Saigon (HCMC)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Real beauty ...

A few quick iPhone-Shots ...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today my sweet 6309-7040


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

312 on Gunny leather.


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

MM 300...


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Bundeswehr today
Have a good one 
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

My old lady ...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Can't decide coke or Padi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Comfort zone x 2.

*


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

OS300


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Vintage Vulcain on Jankoxxx shoes. Have a great weekend guys.



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Same as Aggie88.


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordanbav (May 25, 2016)

Still with the Christopher Ward, got it on a vintage style strap from Watchgecko, I quite like it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Lreese1234 (Oct 27, 2016)

Lol you are all wearing your nice watches, whereas I'm wearing my cheap, worn out Gold Victorinox Swiss Army Watch


----------



## Lreese1234 (Oct 27, 2016)

Lreese1234 said:


> Lol you are all wearing your nice watches, whereas I'm wearing my cheap, worn out Gold Victorinox Swiss Army Watch


sorry, meant to type stainless steel instead of gold


----------



## Lreese1234 (Oct 27, 2016)

Lol you are all wearing your nice watches, whereas I'm wearing my cheap Victorinox Swiss Army Watch😂😂😂


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Commander today
Have a good one 
Regards 
Robt 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday sweet sunday.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

for now,helping me w/ Honey-do's



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Sunday afternoon


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Back to the grind...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Loving this combo


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Moon  watch today
This watch appealed to me the moment I saw the pre released information 
When it came available on sale in my own country, 
Have a good day all
Regards
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Laco Mannheim on Canvas



















Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

From a different mother...Happy Monday.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47. Big...but, comfortable.


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Still rocking the Helm V2

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II to start the work week and holiday season.


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

MM300









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Seiko fff


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## commodore665 (Apr 6, 2016)

This is the latest arrival









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good early morning from Father Breitling.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

"The SZ02 Movement was developed by Sinn on the basis of the Valjoux 7750 characterized by an off-center 60-minute counter

The Valjoux 7750, by contrast, only has a 30-minute chronometer counter. Stopped times are difficult to see on this standard caliber as the interim marks of the hour counter are very close to the hour indices. The SZ02 permits direct reading of the minutes right through from 0 to 60 minutes.

The SZ02 was launched in 2006, the year of the World Cup in Germany and has more than proved its worth since then, forming a reliable base for the perfect readability of the diving watch U1000 range."


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Titanium Subby.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Breil 30M today!









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

Master Explorer, first edition.


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Sitting in the bike shop this morning waiting to see if warranty is going to cover my dropper post repair or if I'm paying for it to be serviced.


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

Swiss army F18

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Now this.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Newest addition


----------



## alfred5673 (Aug 8, 2016)

Wearing my Grand Seiko high beat 5645-7010.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Torpedo


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 Red today, stuck at the office for a couple more hours.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

My Scurfa Bell Diver 1 is on my wrist.


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

The wife-to-be surprised me with a new DC66 Si Blk this afternoon. She's a keeper.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Nearly 60 years and a few mills apart


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

JohnQFord said:


> View attachment 10061666


What is this? I am really diggin' that case.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New leather Swiss Tech strap


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

karlito said:


> What is this? I am really diggin' that case.


It's a Maranez Bangla Titanium 47. They're restocking the Rawai & Bangla 44 by the end of the week [FYI] ... and they're offering 20% off thru Dec 24.

MARANEZ


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

980.006 needed some air today...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

1976 9411/0 Snowflake


----------



## gilsonalves569 (Sep 19, 2014)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Panerai base logo, Zero to its fans.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

U1000b EZM6

SUG is a manufacturer of high-grade watch cases in Glashütte in Saxony. In 2001 SUG was the first, and to date the only, German watch case manufacturer to be awarded DIN EN ISO 9002 certification.

This standard requires exacting quality management based on the use of suitable test methods and full traceability of all procured materials.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*operatore subacqueo di metri 1000 Italiano*_


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Amphion Vintage on none blacker NATO from Zach @ Cincy Strap Works.










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Tea time...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hump Day:sy::Turtle on Maddog Baseball Glove shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Recycled photo. Scorpène!


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

Bright NATO for a dreary day.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Decided a strap swap was needed on the Momentum beater.

Before.



















After.


----------



## schmitza (Dec 8, 2009)

I do have to say that im starting to like this one more and more !!!! A d the rubber on this is perfect !









Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Zenith for a rainy day, the first in forty consecutive.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## carmelotropea (Dec 26, 2015)

Inviato dal mio SM-N7505 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Just slapped this on my right wrist I found it this afternoon in the underside of my couch, whilst doing some major Dog hair vacuum cleaning, lifted the couch up and heard a bump, I looked and there she was, never even knew I had lost this one.*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Three7two this evening, who says it won't fit under a cuff?


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

The last hour before the 1st day of December. Time really flies but space and time are relative.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Loving my Glycine...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph







​


----------



## piningforthefjords (May 15, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

CH8 WR100 CUSN8


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*ZODIAC SSW 1000M.*_


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Pantor Seahorse

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Sinn UX EZM2B

"The case back has a large movable piston with an o-ring seal, just as described in the patent. The piston allows the fluid to expand and contract to adjust internal fluid volume and equalize with outside pressure.

Pressure tightness of the movement to 500 bar (approximately 5,000m diving depth), of the case to 1200 bar (approximately 12,000m diving depth),certified by DNV GL"


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

1st day of the last month of the year.


----------



## theblotted (Jul 29, 2012)

A pair of Baby Pam Depthmasters...


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Breitling Colt

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Sharkey v2.0 SBBN015 In The House today!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely the best Boschett's watch ever.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

umberto69 said:


> Absolutely the best Boschett's watch ever.


Thanks a lot !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

tatoskok Thursday


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Afternoon switch. Olive drab dial with mocha suede.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Pelly

















Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

hidden by leaves said:


>


Great shot! Stock crystal or a flat aftermarket one?

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Newest addition


Looks even better than the stock photos! Nice pick up

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

thejames1 said:


> Great shot! Stock crystal or a flat aftermarket one?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S7


Thank you! Stock crystal, guess the photo just caught everything well.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

GS SBGA113










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)

Certina DS First with ETA 251.262


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

SHANE 1000 said:


> View attachment 10081866


I now look at your postings with the added interest of "what watches did he keep".....
Which ones are the favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Strong dive with Christmas theme...:-d


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Sharkie on citizen ruber strap.



















Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Mainly Italian styling like Allesandro Bettarini designs or at least his design influence, Mostly PLAIN "UGLY?" to the masses to me they're beautiful works of art simplistic cohesive designs for ME! all of what I've owned through the years these types make me the happiest and suit who I am and what I do I've never been a watch brand snob, and I've owned some very expensive watches, but personally I always went for the design over who made it, so upshot is 40+ years of wearing collecting an insane amount brought me to this very happy point, where I can choose a watch to wear OK mostly have duplicates haha OCD again but I pick one up and I know I will enjoy wearing it and that for me is nothing shy of a miracle.



matthew P said:


> I now look at your postings with the added interest of "what watches did he keep".....
> Which ones are the favorites.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and happy friday.


----------



## composite_guru (Aug 1, 2016)

Got the GW-A1100 on today.


----------



## fastcasters (May 25, 2016)

Indoor and outdoor pics of my modded 7005


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

All is not lost with this combination.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

* Sharkey TUNA SBBN015 on NATO.

*






*

*


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

DB Sea Ram 









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Titanium on DrunkenArt shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Titanium on DrunkenArt shoes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That strap goes well with everything. Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Roadking1102 said:


> That strap goes well with everything. Love it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Best canvas hands down too.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Best canvas hands down too.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Agreed , I want a few badly ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

All hands on deck.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)

Not a pure diver but it has a screw down crown with 200m water resistance.


----------



## cvera (May 24, 2015)

Chrono matic.

I enjoy it.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Mocha suede.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

PO on ice by jppellet, on Flickr
Finally! Some white stuff in Los Anchorage.


----------



## Duke106 (Oct 16, 2014)

The Black Friday " I'm not buying anything this year " watch BD Daynight T100 Diver $214 delivered. But nothing next year


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Citizen


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Eightyseven Labomba for me today. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Scurfa Diver 1 One

*


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Duke106 said:


> The Black Friday " *I'm not buying anything this year* " watch BD Daynight T100 Diver $214 delivered. But nothing next year
> 
> View attachment 10087930


You are *soooooo *not alone* ! :-d :-!*


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Good morning free folk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 10086994


This is gorgeous looking Mido. I wish I have less blue dial divers so I can justify this purchase ). 
Thanks for sharing.

Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

The same watch I wear every day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 10091642
> 
> 
> View attachment 10091650


Hey Rafy, go back there and fix the focus 

Is it not fair, I am freezing here, close to 0 degrees and your hand is shaking and misses focusing....

Ooo, there is a watch on the photo, I see. Anyway fix the focus point :-D

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Baume & Mercier Capeland XXL on Isofrane.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm on watch #3 right now. Weekends are hard for me to choose 1 watch. Something about being home that makes me keep switching. 
I started with my Black Turtle, then my Citizen for a little bit, now my SKX009. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Finally got the correct amount of strap keepers that keeps the sizing on this strap perfect. Not too tight when my wrist expands, not too loose that it flops when cold.

This ones dominating wrist time in my collection, daily wear contentment.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Love this piece


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

rockmastermike said:


>


Oh man, I really love the EZM3!! I will have this watch, sooner than later.
Congrats very much, and have fun getting that tree


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Trying out a new NATO on the Turtle:


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Threeseventytwo on stock Ranger strap this evening


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

SKX-Cerakote









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jganovsky (Mar 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwwppp (Jun 17, 2014)

Aquadive










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## yorksj (Nov 5, 2013)

recently released new Maranez Layan steel blue


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Another one of my "Forum favourites" )


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## yamma (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

What is this? Lume shot?


Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 8245538


----------



## yamma (Jul 13, 2016)

Now this I really like. What is it?


rafy1 said:


> View attachment 10100002
> 
> 
> View attachment 10100010


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

60s Wittnauer today
Cheers


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Brand is H2O, model Orca, the case and inner case can be exchanged, a quite cool feature, and 2000m water resistant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JuryDuty (Jun 9, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Chilly but fun Sunday

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Three7two again today


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Here's good night to Sunday. Mi Mido OS V.


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## ianchen9449 (Sep 16, 2013)

My do anything go anywhere mm300


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

relax Monday morning,

the shirt cuff that it has lived so many battles with clasp, bracelets and divers watch can be us... b-)


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*When push come's to shove it's larger than life.

*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

3 straight days of rain in TX


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

Seiko Samurai

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Digging it on this new strap from Band R Bands.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

OM Explorer 2 today









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Doxa 300


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Pelagos on a W&W Model 1









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Seastrong grab 'n' go today


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

hun23 said:


>


Niiiiiiice.


----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Deep Blue Sea Quest

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed the beautiful Overseas today


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Good morning


----------



## composite_guru (Aug 1, 2016)

Today's choice.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

My 7 1/2 year old Sinn 857 UTC.










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Promaster on mil series Maratac


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Stowa Prodiver Blue LE


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Armida A8 with a new strap from Clockwork Synergy. Very nice for $9 😀









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Ti Italian on the left Japanese Ti on the right at this moment.*


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Three1Two on Ammo from Rob Montana.





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Borealis Estoril









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène with the best cheesesteak in Philly, care of the Thunderbird Restaurant and pizzeria.










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jeffers0n (Sep 8, 2016)

The SKX today


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

New *SEIKO *and carbon-fiber strap...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Sharkey On NATO


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this watch...just wish it was a bit larger.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6 w' stingray/Maddog combo


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Seiko









Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five2four today


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel







​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

A good and early Wednesday morning (or afternoon) to all. My " before I sleep" watch on this December 7. 18 more days till Christmas.


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr

*TWOFER*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 10124330
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Rob, sweet piece, don't believe I've seen it before. Is this new to you? May I ask the size? Those lugs are Longines long, but it fits you nicely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Sinn UX EZM2b on ToxicNATO


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Well, that was a short slumber. My "wake me up " watch. Getting ready for a Doctor's appointment.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

A day that will live in infamy.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schmitza (Dec 8, 2009)

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Ti 6497 today
Have a great day all
Regards
Robt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jganovsky (Mar 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the 1680 red for hump day, it's all down hill from here


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> I enjoyed wearing the 1680 red for hump day, it's all down hill from here


Love that one! Especially on that strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

I keep swapping straps on this trying to find the right look.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

gdb1960 said:


> Love that one! Especially on that strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

RomeoT said:


> Rob, sweet piece, don't believe I've seen it before. Is this new to you? May I ask the size? Those lugs are Longines long, but it fits you nicely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Yes, fairly new acquisition.

It's smaller than the LLD. It's 39mm without crown, 20mm lug width, not sure what the lug to lug length is.

http://www.zodiacwatches.com/en_US/shop/collections_watches/heritage/super_sea_wolf_53_skin.html




























Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*An early hour swap over.*_


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Going fast!!!


----------



## jibba1229 (Sep 16, 2014)

Jawbone Up 2


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

UBS Hong Kong Open first day 

















Justin Rose 








Danny Willett








Patrick Reed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordanbav (May 25, 2016)

Love how this watch looks in the daylight, also a lume shot which looks quite blue, however I can assure you it's green.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

blue on blue today..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mid day watch for Thursday 12/8/16


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Switched to this earlier.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*SEIKO* _SNZH__57 _on carbon-fiber...


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

Seiko Samurai on a Watch Gecko Bond NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Omega Seamaster Chrono by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Desk diving



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Squale 1553


----------



## JuryDuty (Jun 9, 2015)

Jack1775 said:


>


Using your child is 'like' bait. Haha

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

3seven2 today on stock leather with my little sleepy office mate


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

JuryDuty said:


> Using your child is 'like' bait. Haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


You're right, but she looked too cute to leave out of the picture


----------



## tam pak yu (Nov 5, 2014)

Sent from my STH100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Prodiver









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

thejames1 said:


> Prodiver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like
Like
Like

....... because Wus does not allow more than one like per post

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Zelos Hammerhead meteorite dial


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> *SEIKO* _SNZH__57 _on carbon-fiber...


Perfect watch/strap combination. Is that from Brady straps? Yellow or gold stitching?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Sinn U1000 EZM6b


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Just one watch for me today.

*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

PAM today
Cheers


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

thejames1 said:


> Prodiver
> 
> 
> 
> ...





valuewatchguy said:


> Like
> Like
> Like
> 
> ...


Saw this one in person at Worn & Wound NYC. It looks way better than I ever expected. Really nice. You should get get get!


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi

Newest diver in collection.



















Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

TripleCalendar said:


> Saw this one in person at Worn & Wound NYC. It looks way better than I ever expected. Really nice. You should get get get!





valuewatchguy said:


> Like
> Like
> Like
> 
> ...


I'm digging this blue Prodiver so much, I'm now looking to find a blue Stowa Marine. These have a great dial, just finding the right angle for a photo is a bit tricky sometimes.

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and happy friday. My "today" watch.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah it's Friday:jump:

Anonimo D Date on Drew Canvas shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RAVEN TREKKER on new Di-modell Chronissimo strap. This is my Frugal version of the Sinn 857 non UTC.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

The ultimate Chrono Diver


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi everyone. 
Today is an Oris day and I'll be alternating these two for a little and much needed fun/distraction. 
Oris did a great job with the well sized versatile 42mm Oris 65 series. The blue is awesome. 
Santa approved 









Started with the SS for work but will switch to the Carl Brashear later to head to the mountains for a weekend family retreat. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Sexy Brazilian orange Orient


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II today, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's just perfection!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

3 days in a row with the Divemaster

Yesterday was on khaki NATO. 









Day before was on Zixen mesh. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Earlier today...









...and right now...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

Oris 65 on a Drunk Art Canvas Strap


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr

*Crocodile Boots*


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Latest iteration of of the Daynight T-100.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hi everyone.
> Today is an Oris day and I'll be alternating these two for a little and much needed fun/distraction.
> Oris did a great job with the well sized versatile 42mm Oris 65 series. The blue is awesome.
> Santa approved
> ...


Glad to see you back Brice  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yesterday shots ( 2nd round UBS HK Open ) 
























Ian Poulter 








Patrick Reed after his tee shot Par 3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ryanveater said:


> Oris 65 on a Drunk Art Canvas Strap
> 
> View attachment 10153234


Wow. That's one sexy combo and great watch of course 
Did I tell you or did I tell you!!?  DAS canvas for the win

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

98B210


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. That's one sexy combo and great watch of course
> Did I tell you or did I tell you!!?  DAS canvas for the win
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud. I can't thank you enough for recommending him. Dude is next level. I ordered 3 straps and will be going back for some more very soon.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## schmitza (Dec 8, 2009)

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

A8 for me today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I have not posted for a while. I had health problems, a new job and very busy at home with my 3 kids. Missing your pictures guys...

Wearing a Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard today en joy the weekend guys!


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Snow till Monday.

Good luck on your new job, DMCBanshee. All the best.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Does this one count? 200m?? Why??


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Boys' basketball practice was supposed to start at 10:30am.

This is madness.










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*One of a few Bangla's that's getting a little reworking on the case before a redial, Ti on the left, all is sweet today.
*


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm wearing my ice blue Oris 'Tundra' today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Henry on canvas in the mountains. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

MKII Paradive.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Shopping for the wife..... Shocking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm wearing my Citizen Eco-Zilla on the SteVral bracelet


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

My current reality - about as close to the water as I have been lately: (










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Threeseventwo today, getting ready for the annual cookie making party next week with my daughter.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Startimer went along for a hike with Z and pups. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Going out to dinner with the family... Hercules off and MM on....









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

DB Nato. Stan did a nice job on these.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina Startimer went along for a hike with Z and pups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see you back and posting excellent pictures :-! :-!


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

GS Spring Drive Diver Ti


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

DaveD said:


> DB Nato. Stan did a nice job on these.
> 
> View attachment 10161458


He had a great source of inspiration. Had mine on earlier this week.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Tongo (Nov 14, 2015)

Well......


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman 










Great to have you back Brice. Enjoy your weekend gents 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

slow_mo said:


>


Fabulous shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fabulous shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Citizen back on its stock strap. Emma having a nap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Awesome photos Brice. The landscape is stunning.
Beautiful smile on Z.



Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina Startimer went along for a hike with Z and pups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

For a change, a Borealis (seems that, of late I have seldom worn anything not from seiko or Borealis). This time Scorpionfish...









Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

H2O Kalmar 2 DLC with blue sunburst dial ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Vertigo Watches - Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*KOBOLD SEAL.*_


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy snowy Sunday. Shovels ready and waiting.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

A lazy rainy Sunday In LA...









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Headed to Ace Hardware


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 3 with my new friend. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris Carl Brashear on DrunkArtStraps canvas for Sunday in the mountains and a trip to the local winery later of a little wine tasting. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

...also good 1000m above the sea














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

boatswain said:


> ...also good 1000m above the sea


LOL...nice!
Those photos are so great, well done sir.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Mine says hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

It's 19°F and I'm wearing the Zelos Hammerhead Meteorite Dial.

#snowdiving


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

75°F and dreaming of Southpole


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Fifty Fathoms today, two weeks until Christmas, have a great week ahead!


----------



## jawshoe (Oct 24, 2016)

I put the planet ocean back on it's bracelet for the first time in a while. I generally prefer straps


----------



## JuryDuty (Jun 9, 2015)

Helson SD 42 on an OD green leather band.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

craigmorin4555 said:


> Watches503 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine says hi
> ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Spunwell said:


> Fifty Fathoms today, two weeks until Christmas, have a great week ahead!


Yeah buddy - BP FF looking good there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ajn3323 said:


> Yeah buddy - BP FF looking good there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Anthony


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Something to drive away the Monday blues...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

Casio Mudmaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope this is the first day of a good week for everyone.

Alpina Fliegerstaffel 1 on Art's terra canvas.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My non- diver watch of the day to remember Frank Sinatra on his birthday. Raymond Weil's tribute to Frank Sinatra 12/12/1915-5/14/1998


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## jhkaplan (Aug 15, 2016)

My brand new, hot off the delivery van Deep Blue Master 2000 Limited edition 10 year anniversary Blue Blue Blue. 
This thing is a tank. It's so heavy, after a few weeks of wearing it I'm afraid people are going to see my left arm and start asking if my wife left me recently...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 to start the work week, it's going to be hard for me to stay focused the next two weeks.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Mineral crystal versus ?
? Wins. 








? = inside of bottom watchbox drawer?
? = wall?
? = glance askew?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today was rough. Ready to go home to my girls and switch to the fun Undone on a toxicnato. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr

*Are you ready for some football?*


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Really liking this on the ranger bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SanDiegoPaneraiGuy (Dec 3, 2016)

Here is my new Mudmaster. Have a Rangemaster and Gulfmaster on their way...


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

New arrival...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

SanDiegoPaneraiGuy said:


> Here is my new Mudmaster. Have a Rangemaster and Gulfmaster on their way...


Congrats Great shot & fine MudMaster  What are the colours of your incoming Rangeman and Gulfmaster ?


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SanDiegoPaneraiGuy (Dec 3, 2016)

The Rangemaster is black and the Gulfmaster is black with blue bezel. Should be here Wednesday.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

777 on a Hirsch heavy calf strap 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Borealis scorpionfish...









Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Superautomatic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Sinn UX


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Seastrong Heritage diver on Art's brown canvas. 
Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## JuryDuty (Jun 9, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina Seastrong Heritage diver on Art's brown canvas.
> Have a great day.
> B
> 
> ...


Quick question, what are these bracelets I see so many guys wearing on their watch hand? Looks like one's leather and ones wooden beads? Kinda like the look of the leather ones. Curious where you get them too.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JuryDuty said:


> Quick question, what are these bracelets I see so many guys wearing on their watch hand? Looks like one's leather and ones wooden beads? Kinda like the look of the leather ones. Curious where you get them too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Hi
They are just that, bracelets... men jewelers I suppose  the leather wraps can be used between a watch and a hard bracelet also for example to protect the watch.

I also wear one on my non watch wrist sometimes too.

One is a leather braided bracelet. I have many in different colors and thickness and single/double wraps. 
The other is a stone bead bracelet. I also have various with different style and color beads, different thickness as well. 
I use Kingkords. If interested, tell him I sent you. 
Brice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## jhkaplan (Aug 15, 2016)

Oris Sixty Five 42mm on ColaReb strap


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## JuryDuty (Jun 9, 2015)

sticky said:


> View attachment 10189594


Magical. I love this watch. How long have you had it? Care to share any insights?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Non-diver today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Mido Ocean Star









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Fifty Fathoms from earlier this morning


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Changed early! Aquadive BS300.*_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A little fun piece for the evening after a long day. 
HAGE
B









40mm case









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sorry for the dark pics - found a corner to have a cigar and a minute of quiet... bulletproof WCT on Maratac:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-501 Marlin


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Buongiorno!


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Out hunting...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

My new Ball Engineer Master II Skindiver II ...


----------



## JuryDuty (Jun 9, 2015)

harald-hans said:


> My new Ball Engineer Master II Skindiver II ...


Bravo. Love it!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Padi on blue NATO ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday. 11 more days till Christmas.


----------



## briburt (Feb 1, 2016)

Seiko SNZH53 right now.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
Zodiac SuperSeawolf 53 on green Perlon. I need the extra color these days. 
HAGD 
B









Pic are misleading. Dial is not really true black but more a charcoal I guess. 
But can't seem to take a good pic this morning. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LaBomba this morning


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Orient

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Commander 300 on regimental NATO from big Zach attack at Cincy Strap Works.










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman II green MOP freshly arrived!


















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

Casio Mudmaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Maranez Bangla 47*


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

WatchNRolla said:


>


I really like the dome in the new 300s.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47; Grade 5 Ti.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Shogun


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

This guy today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

#Star Wars #GoRogue What are you wearing for #RogueOne

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Shogun


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My a Scurfa BD1 on Art's charcoal canvas tonight. This watch is really nice, well made and I dig the grey dial. It's substantial but wears nice and flat

HAGE

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sinn meet up









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Buongiorno!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

777 on Bond Nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

NATO 300 Diver on grey Maratac mil series


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris 66 42 on DrunkArtStraps canvas today. 







.

Or this blue 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Way behind on posting...

































Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> RAVEN TREKKER on new Di-modell Chronissimo strap. This is my Frugal version of the Sinn 857 non UTC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Looks like a great combo!

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhkaplan (Aug 15, 2016)

Deep Blue Master 2000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Vamospues said:


> View attachment 10205754
> 
> View attachment 10205762
> 
> ...


Interesting day indicator! Have not seen it laid out like that before. Very cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

New watch day









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SanDiegoPaneraiGuy (Dec 3, 2016)

Not sure which one to wear today...


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Every time I put the *ORIENT *_Mako USA _on, I am reminded of how much watch you can get for $200.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Earlier today...








...now...









BTW, I did clean out the dust under the bezel after I saw it in the pic. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The PADI on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas tonight. Love this watch



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

3seventwo on Simona's 1945 strap


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

Oris Carl Brashear on sandblasted WW2 canvas. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Eddie's watchful eye!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Reworked Bangla.

*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OBM - Ocean Black Military, custom Jellisub.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Zelos Hammerhead with some forced patina.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

harald-hans said:


>


Great shot! BTW the little one looks so cute ?

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Cayman 3,000 meters


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thegrahambo said:


> Oris Carl Brashear on sandblasted WW2 canvas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it. Great combo. 
Nice pic too, dial looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this one Tom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Oris 65 42 but its OEM bracelet. I really like the watch, it's very versatile and fun for straps too. Could be a one-watch for me.

Cheers. P
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Unbranded









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun is still my favorite and most comfortable/versatile watch.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

New in the mail!!!










and out for a movie... no prize for guessing the title!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Three Fifteen Monster on Maratac


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Happy Holidays!









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Amphion Vintage on Cincy Strap Works NATO.










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I started this Friday with the 1680 Red. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

I think he likes my OM Pradata.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Momentum Torpedo with new shoes from Clockwork Synergy









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

zed073 said:


> I think he likes my OM Pradata.


Wow ! They sure know how to pick a sexy blue for their dials. I'd love one of these and blue Aegis one day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Mid afternoon change to the Champagne Antilles, just back from the photographer.


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Shark rainbow with second one forming b-)


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Awesome.



DaveD said:


> Shark rainbow with second one forming b-)
> 
> View attachment 10220986


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZE71


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

I haven't worn this one in quite some time. Even thought of selling it. New strap and it's like a new watch. Might have to stay now 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SanDiegoPaneraiGuy (Dec 3, 2016)

Here's what I'm wearing today...









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

harrym71 said:


> I haven't worn this one in quite some time. Even thought of selling it. New strap and it's like a new watch. Might have to stay now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that one, but to my eyes the dial is too modern for the case style!
But it is an amazing watch, wear it in good health.
My moded one says hi!









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

Here's me with my new to me (literally arrived today!) titanium Seamaster (ref 2231.80).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch to the Fifty Fathoms for our annual cookie party.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Maranez Bangla 44 Turquoise Dial* new today


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SanDiegoPaneraiGuy (Dec 3, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Semper Fi Brother!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love this one Tom
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot Brice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

ready to sales meeting! ;-)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SUN043 GMT 50th Anniversary Seiko


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

A diving watch


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*UTS.*_


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

...extreme oxidation.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

alex79 said:


> A diving watch


Yes sir that is a diving watch...........and a damn fine one at that. Really makes me miss the one I had.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

NOS Seiko SKX027


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



NYSCOTTY said:


> NOS Seiko SKX027
> 
> View attachment 10225922
> View attachment 10225970
> ...


Wow! That is an amazing find!
Wear it in good health. I got a beaten one sometime ago. Managed to replace most of the parts with original ones. The only remaining thing is that the bezel is stuck.
Mine says hi









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Blue Ray on HNS strap


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

And here's my dishwashing watch for the morning, Seiko SRP279. Need a white dial today to contrast against gray snowy skies and the coming freezing rain forecast.

Enjoy your Saturday. 81/2 more days till Christmas.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Yes sir that is a diving watch...........and a damn fine one at that. Really makes me miss the one I had.


Thats a good input, a watch to keep, such a great value for the money. Yet its discontinued since 2009. 
Apple to apple the 5 digits submariner was out performed from all aspects during similar period Imho


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning .......Back to my Roots.





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris Carl Brashear LE on a custom DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival on a Drunkartstrap canvas.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Grab-n-go non-diver weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar II


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... Seiko Solar Diver Chrono ...

Yobokies Plonger Hand Set

Sapphire AR Double Dome

*





​


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Back from service... I guess it counts as a dive watch


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Morning .......Back to my Roots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good William, Panerai love


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Looking good William, Panerai love


Thanks Jason 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



the_watchier said:


> Wow! That is an amazing find!
> Wear it in good health. I got a beaten one sometime ago. Managed to replace most of the parts with original ones. The only remaining thing is that the bezel is stuck.
> Mine says hi
> 
> ...


Nice! J model too. Yours is the SKX021, correct ? Differences being silver numbers & markers on the bezel, & "21 JEWELS" on the dial.
Im not sure if the 021 had the metal bracelet available though.

Cheers !!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my SM-A7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Deciding on a strap change, minimal difference for some, a matter of thought for others...#wisproblems #eulitperlon #eulitpanama #eulitkristall



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Steinhart Triton with Steveo Whisky strap








Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SRP288


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Benrus Vietnam era!









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Kristof129 (Dec 13, 2014)

All these nice watches... not good for my wallet!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Still enjoying the Hammerhead.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday. 1 week more till Christmas.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Antilles










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

New arrival! Couldn't resist!


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Still the Doxa Searambler 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Threeseventwo today, recouping after a fantastic Christmas party last night.


----------



## jganovsky (Mar 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Weekender


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Henson "Great White" SD45 on painted custom.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Spear Diver today:


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm taking care of the grandkids tomorrow so I'm wearing my Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph. I think that it can stand up to any abuse those active kids can throw at me.







​


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Luminox Navy Seal









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

This, now 3 hours old


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Buongiorno!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Once again - now on an Isofrane ...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Watchadoo shark mesh for the sea urchin - SNZF17


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Casi OHHH!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Счастливый понедельник!


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*My MARMITE Watch.*_


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The BSHT invicta









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3 of the honeymoon. It's a keeper.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

the_watchier said:


> Benrus Vietnam era!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's super cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zodiac Sea Dragon today

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's super cool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks B!

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Zelos Hammerhead:


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGW guys! Kalmar II


----------



## jhkaplan (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sun is out. Feeling like a Breitling kind of day. 6 1/2 days more till Christmas.

Enjoy Monday.


----------



## samuraipoet (Aug 25, 2014)

Custom modded MKII Vantage...just got in the mail today.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

samuraipoet said:


> Custom modded MKII Vantage...just got in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that one 😁 congratulations.... wear it in good health

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Watched The Life Aquatic last night. It inspired me to wear a diver on a strap.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## samuraipoet (Aug 25, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> I know that one  congratulations.... wear it in good health
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


did this cross your path? (perhaps originated from...?) definitely a keeper when I ultimately trim down my collection.


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vostok on DAS canvas


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II to start the week and wrap some more gifts this evening.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

New arrival. I immediately put it on a zulu...









Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

BFK


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Baby it's cold outside.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Helson SD40.



















Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

100m WR!


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Buongiorno!


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

New arrival. I did put it on a vintage style leather though since I took this picture.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

five days to Christmas! ;-)


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Not your typical watch on the first photo. But that's where the wife and I are going - to babysit our grand niece, Liezl. The baby under the Christmas tree.

5 more days till Christmas


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Damascus H2O


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

Gruppo Gamma Divemaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My latest! A much sought after Grail.

Will be playing with straps the rest of the day. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Cold winter = dive watch on leather strap!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

My pawnshop score. A WIS conundrum a quartz TAG...the horror!


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

First day with the Oak&Oscar Burnham, love this watch. Early surprise Christmas gift from a very kind and generous WIS friend Kyle O'Connor of the OC Watch Company who wanted to put a smile on my face during difficult times as we approach the Xmas holidays. Just incredible. I am so grateful for all friends' and watchfam's support and generosity: PMs, cards, emails, flowers, gofundme donations, gift for Ember's babies, thoughts and prayers... all the amazing support that makes all the difference on the "down" days.

Brice.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Fifty Fathoms for the last hump day before Christmas


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> My latest! A much sought after Grail.
> 
> Will be playing with straps the rest of the day.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Awesome addition!!

Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> First day with the Oak&Oscar Burnham, love this watch. Early surprise Christmas gift from a very kind and generous WIS friend Kyle O'Connor of the OC Watch Company who wanted to put a smile on my face during difficult times as we approach the Xmas holidays. Just incredible. I am so grateful for all friends' and watchfam's support and generosity: PMs, cards, emails, flowers, gofundme donations, gift for Ember's babies, thoughts and prayers... all the amazing support that makes all the difference on the "down" days.
> 
> Brice.
> 
> ...


It's 'cause you're a good guy Brice.

Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Red one


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I finally put on my latest TJ Maxx find - my Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755 watch with a green dial. I kept it untouched for several days to determine how well it keeps time and I have gotten more and more attached to it. The lume is some of the strongest that I have in my collection. Overall, I feel that the watch is well-made. It has interesting details (like a brass-colored case back and a nicely signed crown) and the strap is very high quality. It is rated water resistant to 30 ATM, but I would never wear it in water with the leather strap. I would change to a rubber strap for that. Here are some pictures.





































​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_This_







_And this one._


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

today's pick...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I am starting with the Oris65 42 blue dial on the OEM bracelet. Frosty start of the day here and so sweater in order though supposed to climb in the 50's later. 

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Today I am starting with the Oris65 42 blue dial on the OEM bracelet. Frosty start of the day here and so sweater in order though supposed to climb in the 50's later.
> 
> Have a great day.
> B
> ...


That's just a whole lot of goodness! Love the hands in particular!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Antilles



















We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Zenton M45.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

DLC Damascus H2O


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just organized my 22mm strap drawer. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Opaco landed!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

U1


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Matching my boots to my watch strap. 
Love this Stowa Fleiger.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Santa Baby....happy Wednesday 4 1/2 days to go.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

All is said on the dial.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

DA-20 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Longines HC


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five24 today, glad this one is over.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Sold my Burgundy Black Bay a few months ago to swap for this one.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Visman (Aug 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Just picked this Buccaneer up locally.
Depending on how the light hits the dial it goes from silver to a gunmetal dark grey.


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just the old reliable SKX007...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 857 UTC for the last day in the office this year. I am so looking forward to the holidays....










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Have a great Thursday everyone!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi guys
The Cascais proto landed and first impressions of the watch are great. Really well made and beautiful finish. You'll appreciate the chamfers and drilled lugs 
I would love to handle the blue one too. Brown is cool and different, of course it isn't for everybody, but it comes in black, blue and white as well. I think it's a bargain.

Cheers. B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

I do love this one.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Shark Mod


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Aquaholic_user (Jul 5, 2014)

She's no good today

Sent from my SM-G930V


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magrette Regatarre ETA

love it on the stock leather. Super comfortable and classy. Haven't worn it much as it lives on rubber mostly for water exposure.














































And no it doesn't actually look that big on my wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Christopher ward on rubber









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

PAM312 is on the wrist currently


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hi guys
> The Cascais proto landed and first impressions of the watch are great. Really well made and beautiful finish. You'll appreciate the chamfers and drilled lugs
> I would love to handle the blue one too. Brown is cool and different, of course it isn't for everybody, but it comes in black, blue and white as well. I think it's a bargain.
> 
> ...


You took such great pictures it's hard to say if it's the watch that makes the pictures look great or the pictures that make the watch looks great 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

On sage green leather from Crown & Buckle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Week on the wrist everyday loving it a little more so pleased I brought this one


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Blue Ray 2 on brown leather


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Three7two on the beautiful Di Stefano alchemist strap today. I have three of these and they are hands down the most comfortable best quality straps for Panerai I own.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My favorite watch on leather for the first time since the OEM strap case off 
Love this combo for winter.

Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> My favorite watch on leather for the first time since the OEM strap case off
> Love this combo for winter.
> 
> Cheers. B
> ...


Perfect on that strap , where from?


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Squale 50 atmos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

So jealous of the bronze Oris.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yellow


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

blackbolt said:


>


So cool. Enjoy☺


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Evening watch after a hectic day with my doctor, lab bloodwork, then Christmas shopping. Looking for a dress watch for next year. Looked and tried on Longines, Baume and Mercier, Hamilton , Tag Heuer and Montblanc. Really inpressed with the Longines 
Heritage Conquest in black or white dial.

For now, my Seiko Solar.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monkeynuts said:


> Perfect on that strap , where from?


Thank you. It's a DrunkArtStraps made of Horween crackle leather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Zilla on the right.

*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you. It's a DrunkArtStraps made of Horween crackle leather.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks &#55357;&#56397; Really love that guys work on the canvas and now leather but he is always way to busy when I've emailed him to make me a strap he really needs to clone himself

that oris is a very special watch


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Wearing this Worn out looking watch is a guarantee that i will be getting no service from any sales person in any sort of shop in the heartland or shopping mall, no that i mind, peace n quiet to browse...

Helson SD 45mm, bronze, 2823 movement










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Don't touch... ...the ball! ;-)


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## composite_guru (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

New shoes for my Hamilton Pan Europ..





































Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Going with the Victorinox Chrono Classic today.










Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Sent from my HP Desktop using Common Cents.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My 6309 '85


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I went with the O&O Burnham this morning. I like the size in this one, right thickness too. I am a fan of the sandwich dial and orange hand too  .

Have a great Friday. B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I went with the O&O Burnham this morning. I like the size in this one, right thickness too. I am a fan of the sandwich dial and orange hand too  .
> 
> Have a great Friday. B
> 
> ...


Great piece, too bad there sold out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I went with the O&O Burnham this morning. I like the size in this one, right thickness too. I am a fan of the sandwich dial and orange hand too  .
> 
> Have a great Friday. B
> 
> ...


Gorgeous piece Brice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JDCfour said:


> Gorgeous piece Brice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Roadking1102 said:


> Great piece, too bad there sold out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you guys. I feel lucky to have one. They sold out and aren't easy to find. He did such a great job designing this and his new GMT. Wish I had the $ for one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I started the day with the eighty eight but I'll probably switch to something else this tonight. I'm very much looking forward to this evening when I'll present my brother in law (Navy SEAL) with the new Resco My family and I purchased for him.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Going stealth with the Gavox and Toxic.


----------



## Damaso (Dec 23, 2016)

Cartier Calibre Diver ISO 6425


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Same as yesterday.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just a great all around watch. Never get tired of it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 4000T


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Borealis Cascais proto after work. Cheers. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Citizen Prime


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Still with the Chrono Classic...









Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Seiko Diver, Lume, and a Christmas tree. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Just landed. The dial clarity on this is stupidly cool. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

The presentation went great, wrist shots before the time was even set.


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

dinexus said:


> Just landed. The dial clarity on this is stupidly cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is über cool my friend. Fantastic technology plus grab n go. Congrats on a great piece!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> The presentation went great, wrist shots before the time was even set.


Great choice for a SEAL. You are one helluva brother-in-law!


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy.Xmas.gents


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Paul Ramon said:


> Great choice for a SEAL. You are one helluva brother-in-law!


Thanks Paul, it really was a special moment.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Showin' the G-Shock a little love. 









Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Preparing all stuff for the Christmas eve, we receive the family. Have a good one guys!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Cure for The Rainy Day Blues


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

On the Borealis Estoril 300 for these very long nights !









Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

slow_mo said:


>


One of my Favorite GS's!! So beautiful! 
And the cool part is 99.99% of people will not know you are wearing a $5,000 watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Very Merry Christmas to all. Enjoy your time with family and friends.
Those who are travelling stay safe and Godspeed.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

A very Merry Christmas to the other side of the world. And a Happy Christmas Eve to all on this side.

For starters, my Tissot PR100 on Hirsch leather strap. Later changing to my Sub for the evening.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great Christmas Eve. 
Continuing with the Borealis Cascais prototype for now.

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Third day in a row. Really liking this combo for daily use and travel.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Getting into aviation watches lately. This today:


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

This Christmas Eve I'm going with my 7548-700B which is 36 years old this month.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Happy Christmas Eve!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## vladdythegeek (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> View attachment 10298850










Wedding crasher


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Took the dog for a hike earlier today, to tire her up before dinner!









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Fifty Fathoms while putting the final touches on before the big morning. Have a very merry Christmas Eve everyone!!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Joyeux Noël ENNEBI X 2
*_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

New DB DayNight Diver









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Let's keep the DB streak going!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

SRP779 for Christmas. May you all have a good one!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Merry Christmas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Merry Christmas morning to all. Off in a few minutes to Sunday Mass.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Happy Christmas. Great to be with family after a long tough year.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Have a joyous day!


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

New premium NATO from timefactors for Christmas. Really nice quality and weave and the pictures don't really do it justice. The orange edging much closer in real life to the colour of the minute hand and this with the contrast of the deep glossy black really makes the dial pop. Like a new watch 

Merry Christmas !


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry double post.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Oris sixty five

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas!










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> View attachment 10303386
> View attachment 10303394


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko ProspeX


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Threeseventwo today Merry Christmas!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Switching watches for the afternoon/evening festivities, Mido Ocean Star Series V


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## vladdythegeek (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless 45. Happy Holidays!


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

Happy Boxing Day to all!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One today


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Undone Monday with my custom watch on a ToxicBlack out strap . 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

70 degrees here the day after Santa. Love it!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice David.

Freezing rain here.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Space Christmas


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Squale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> 70 degrees here the day after Santa. Love it!


You tired of it yet ? ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> You tired of it yet ? ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just getting warmed up.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko Velatura


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The Legend today!









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm wearing this one today while watching these ones. All day Bond binge


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glossman (Oct 5, 2012)

Oris Aquis










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


What strap is that? Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Just getting warmed up.


It's feeling more like Spring instead of late December here in Charlotte.

Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Roadking1102 said:


> What strap is that? Very nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir, some cheap 2 pc nato I haven't a clue as to where I purchased this 1.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## KrabbyKakes (May 30, 2015)

Bead Blasted SKX173


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Still with the Super Kontiki 1973


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

The mystical Golden Turtle:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gdb1960 said:


> It's feeling more like Spring instead of late December here in Charlotte.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


Yeah. It's crazy. I think it'll be 69 tomorrow. 
I'll be taking the kids to the Ashboro
Zoo.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeah. It's crazy. I think it'll be 69 tomorrow.
> I'll be taking the kids to the Ashboro
> Zoo.


In shorts and a t-shirt no doubt! Bring sunscreen and have an awesome day!

Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

No snow here where I'm staying... only the Snowflake.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Timex Tuesday on f 71, so:


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy Tuesday and the last few days of 2016


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6 Superdome


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

View attachment 10318810


The lovely Armida A1-45mm


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

"Blue Day" - Blue Jeans, Shoes and Pullover together with the SBGA031 on a Blue Zuludiver Nato from watchgecko ...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shots☺


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

not a dive watch..But this is my fav thread..so.. here goes.. My gf picked this out for her mom and sister to give to me for Xmas.. That was ballsy!! They had zero idea it's a no no to Willy nilly buy me a watch. I dig it.. But mostly it's the thought that counts!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Change up, new arrival...

























That's my grandfather on the horse.

Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swapped to my dear blue puckaroo


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> View attachment 10322858
> 
> 
> Swapped to my dear blue puckaroo


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


This is proof positive that a fashion brand can do things right when no corner is cut.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

horolicious said:


> This is proof positive that a fashion brand can do things right when no corner is cut.


 
& they swaped the dial for $60.00
I've had this for 8yrs b4 contacting them to see if they still had colored dials. Best CS I've ever experienced










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> & they swaped the dial for $60.00
> I've had this for 8yrs b4 contacting them to see if they still had colored dials. Best CS I've ever experienced
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think they still have unsold stock of the regulator watch too? NOS


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

View attachment 10323586
View attachment 10323594


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

this just landed pretty impressed with cobra de calibre John Lee makes a nice watch

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Not had this off for about two weeks, which is rare for me as I usually change every couple of days.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Ball EM2 Diver GMT. Perfect for the holiday season. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the Blancpain 5015 to start the short work week.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

''Bathyscaphe''


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

while changing bezels, I realized how clean it looks without one!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hump day on a turtle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

All-analog G-Shock.


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Orca on Steel


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Tactico Bronze


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Orca; DLC Torpedo.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Still with the VDM500









Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène for a trip to DC.










We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

First day wearing my Seagull 1963 Chronograph. This is the 42mm one on my 7.5" wrist. got a really good deal on a black Friday sale. I wish the Panda one had been on sale, but I like this a lot too.


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

I just realized After I posted the picture that the sticker was still on the crystal. Oops.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


Love it!!! Just ordered my shogun, out for delivery. Can't wait to go home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

I guess I lost my Sinn 103 to my wife. She does not want to return it to me. Well, finally she shows some interest in watches..and a good excuse for me to replace it.. 😂😂










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

On an Oak & Oscar orange.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started the day with the Borealis Cascais on a Horween whiskey DrunkArtStraps. The more I wear it the more I like it and the more the brown grows in me. 
Cheers. B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Love it!!! Just ordered my shogun, out for delivery. Can't wait to go home
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, and hope you love it as much as I do. Still my favorite watch.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_Tail & Buckle all in 1 shot _


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Capeland XXL on Isofrane. Happy Humpday!


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Seiko Solar Chrono


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I was at 7:20 pm eastern


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> ''Bathyscaphe''


How do you like it? I'm always tempted to get one but the canac dollar value is killing it for me!

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> How do you like it? I'm always tempted to get one but the canac dollar value is killing it for me!
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


I recommend this watch. Looks pretty good for the price...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> I recommend this watch. Looks pretty good for the price...


Thanks buddy!

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a 20mm NOS tropic strap for extra WIS sprezzatura points ⌚









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Marathon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

Pakz said:


> Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


Was never a fan of mesh bracelets but I'm starting to change. Striking combination!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

First day with the new Shogun . Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris 65 42mm on bracelet to go back to the office today. Glad it's a 2-day week 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*These two plain Jane's
*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

12:11 and 12:12 pm eastern
View attachment 10339170
View attachment 10339178
View attachment 10339202


----------



## dfran - Deactivated (Dec 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

This

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Lazy vacation days so same as yesterday.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Release the Nacken. Patient # 2

View attachment 10340058
View attachment 10340082


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Up for an early paddle.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux Seiko SNAF01*

Seiko SNAF01. 1 Of My Favorites.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## j-s (Dec 17, 2013)

View attachment 10340954


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

NTH Naken!









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I wore the 16710 today and was lucky enough to get off a little early to shoot some clays with my family. I'll miss everyone when they go home.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Caseback Thursday with the Tourby Lawless 45.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Combat Sub in the elevator..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*No change here, these two still nicely nestled into the back of the wrists.*|>|>


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

9300 LM


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

Monster in a can


----------



## Chasen KM (Mar 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Still wearing the Nacken Vintage Blue. Checking to see if photos are posted and not as attachments.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Radiomir for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## _paw_ (Jul 14, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

This!

View attachment 10345938


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



castlk said:


>


I really like that. Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Wearing the Squale today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

On my Xmas present from Panatime, thanks Santa!!

Dont get many snakes in the UK!! Too bloody wet!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> Wearing the Squale today


Love this one especially with the camo dial


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Got my Seiko SNDF85 on today! I love the 1/20th sub dial whirling away when the chrono is running.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

T-hunter said:


>


I so want this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko PADI on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the last TGIF of 2016, which started with a dentist visit this morning 









I've really bonded with this one and can't stay away from it too long. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Seiko PADI on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the last TGIF of 2016, which started with a dentist visit this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice !! I don't know how much longer I can hold out waitin' for the prices to drop a little more. I may have to give in. It's KILLING me !!!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Nice !! I don't know how much longer I can hold out waitin' for the prices to drop a little more. I may have to give in. It's KILLING me !!!
> 
> View attachment 10351162


Cave in, you won't regret it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasen KM (Mar 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Right now
View attachment 10352210


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

ANKO for the evening, have a good one!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

With new family member


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

A slightly modded Karlskrona Baltic Shield; I believe this must be the first prototype as it has a different bezel than the production models and is serial #1/300


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Took the DAS blue canvas off the PADI and put it on the Pantor prototype. Great combo. 
HAGWE

B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Put new shoes on the Ocean One Vintage.

Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

DB DayNight Diver T100

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Took the DAS blue canvas off the PADI and put it on the Pantor prototype. Great combo.
> HAGWE
> 
> B
> ...


Love that pantor sealion in blue


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Stuck at the in-laws with the Sub all week. One of those things is more preferable than the other.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Orange










Happy New Year everyone


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Visodate!!!


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

View attachment 10356530


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Imbiton said:


> Love that pantor sealion in blue


They did a great job with the blue dial. Size is very versatile too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

29 mins to go from 30th to the 31st.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

Had the trusty SKX009 at work with me today.


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

View attachment 10359594


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

TSAR



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I start the last day of 2016 with Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SRP687 World Time New Years !!! ***********Note the Ghost Globe on the dial***********


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

On way to the office for End-of-the-year Fiscals & some Administrative tasks for NYE.



Nomos & Montblanc helping me out.



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Starting New Year's Eve here in the U.K. watching the football ...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Ready to the new year! ;-)


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't know what to wear tonight but rocking the Sea Horse now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Happy New Year!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Swap time.
Sticking with divers all day.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy New Year's Eve. 
I am wearing the new Mercer pilot inspired Airfoil. I like this one a lot, the clean symmetrical dial with raised lumed chapter ring, raised SS numerals, the fun hands and touch of red, the matching date wheel, Swiss movement with custom rotor and hardened to 1200 Vickers case! The 40mm case works great for me. 
Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Happy NYE! Wearing my Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT on an orange Isofrane. It was a gift from my fiancee with whom I am lugging my telescope out for a night of NYE stargazing and champagne. Hope everyone is well!

(Photo from Christmas but I am currently wearing it )









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II today, happy New Year's Eve everyone


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

man, you take the best pictures of the grey buccaneer. Enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a happy new year everyone.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just got done with work. Happy New Year's everyone ! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy new Year guys! Enjoy the 2017!!

Same as yesterday afternoon. Ocean7 LM-1 On Canvas


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Wishing everyone a Happy New Year.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

One of my Seiko SNZ HEAVY METAL Tunas


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

NYSCOTTY said:


> One of my Seiko SNZ HEAVY METAL Tunas
> 
> View attachment 10370738
> View attachment 10370754
> ...


What model is this? I didn't know there were shrouded Seiko 5s

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy new year everyone.


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Happy New Year dear friends!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

karlito said:


> What model is this? I didn't know there were shrouded Seiko 5s
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


 It's the SNZF05. There were 2 Seiko 5 shrouded series that I know of. SNZ & SKZ. The SNZs, the case & shroud is 1 piece ! The SKZs (Frankenmonster !!) are case + shroud. There were quite a few of both too. I have 4 of the SNZs.
Here are a few links for both types:

SNZ: SEIKO 5 Finder - SNZF05 Automatic Watch

SKZ: SEIKO 5 Finder - SKZ245 Automatic Watch


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

View attachment 10373746


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Right now it's helson buccaneer on Super duper engineer
View attachment 10373874


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

View attachment 10374170


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

All the kids are getting a bath today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

O&O Burnham is so hot



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Helm Vanuatu



Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Switched to the lightweight Mido Ti on this sloppy rain day.
Have a good one & Happy New Year folks!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

T-hunter said:


> Switched to the lightweight Mido Ti on this sloppy rain day.
> Have a good one & Happy New Year folks!


That strapcode canvas looks like it's OEM on it. Wow ! Just perfect. Definitely feels like you upgraded the look big time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

Seiko SRP777 waiting for the movie to start.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Happy New Year to all the mariners!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

View attachment 10376754


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Tradition Stellaris










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

NYSCOTTY said:


> It's the SNZF05. There were 2 Seiko 5 shrouded series that I know of. SNZ & SKZ. The SNZs, the case & shroud is 1 piece ! The SKZs (Frankenmonster !!) are case + shroud. There were quite a few of both too. I have 4 of the SNZs.
> Here are a few links for both types:
> 
> SNZ: SEIKO 5 Finder - SNZF05 Automatic Watch
> ...


Thanks for the info. At 42 mm, the snzf05 is tempting

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

karlito said:


> Thanks for the info. At 42 mm, the snzf05 is tempting
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


 You bet. Best of luck. They're all pretty hard to find now.

Cheers !!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Happy new year!!!


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy New Year !!


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

Scurfa Bell Diver 1 for me!

#DailyWristCheck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Tongo (Nov 14, 2015)

View attachment 10380962
View attachment 10380970


I'm a happy wearer of my 4 weeks old Vostok Europe Energia Rocket in bronze.......
Already ageing......


----------



## uncleluck (Jan 26, 2014)

Just after the washing up!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Going to feed the hens with the doggy


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

First diver of 2017 is a dressy one I guess


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

When in doubt, go with Armida


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> When in doubt, go with Armida


----------



## Tongo (Nov 14, 2015)

some better picture....
View attachment 10382090


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZE87






Fresh pics,wrong date !!


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> O&O Burnham is so hot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


v

Excellent match made in watch heaven, B.

All the best for 2017.

Rick.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday, day 2 of 2017.

Wish everyone gets their watch wish this year. In the words of the Crusader in the movie Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade,
"You must choose, but choose wisely....."


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Borealis Estoril 300



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last day of vacation.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Hexa k500


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started with the Undone for UndoneMonday and will be switching for the Borealis Cascais 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

Lew and Huey Orthos Commander 300 WUS LE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

50's Clebar Big Eye Chrono





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My favorite grab-n-wear.










Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

A balmy 11°F today.


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Wearing this







while riding this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wearing one of those!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

This one 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Today again

















Monday shots


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Toh said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! That's uber hot. 
I need to get one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow!! That's uber hot.
> I need to get one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it really is a good looking piece... It's on toxicnatos by the way

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Toh said:


> Thanks, it really is a good looking piece... It's on toxicnatos by the way
> 
> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


I recognized the strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I recognized the strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


? One of the best natos around, imo.

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Just came in from chopping ice off the driveway. Watching Antman with my daughter, as we are back to school and work in the morning.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Hexa Osprey









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

I love that Hexa. It's too bad you can't seem to get one anymore.


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Hexa Osprey. Love it.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 45 on stingray/Maddog combo.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Mercer to go back to work, at least it's a short week 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

still honeymooning with the Shogun. Plus both turtles getting DD sapphire treatment  thanks Brice for hooking me up with Duarte....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Snowflake to start the work week!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mido Ocean Star Series V rose gold on oem rubber strap for today. The best watch (and bargain) for me for 2016.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*A New Year & a the first comet ... Comet 45P/Honda-Mrkos-Pajdušáková ... not the best pic's [no filter]. Visible with the naked eye ... just after sunset. :-!






*


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Duplicate


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

My awful shiny even in the dark Radiomir





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Making your day


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

Anonimo Polluce.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> The Mercer to go back to work, at least it's a short week


Wow that looks cool! I want one!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Fifty Fathoms again today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Mido Ocean Star Series V rose gold on oem rubber strap for today. The best watch (and bargain) for me for 2016.
> 
> View attachment 10393402
> View attachment 10393426


Looks amazing in your photos. Wish I could see it in the metal. Great pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

run23 said:


> Anonimo Polluce.
> View attachment 10396298


Love it. Miss it. I had one with the bracelet.

Trading floor ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Streetmatic white dial on Art's first weathered canvas strap for the evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755








​


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Streetmatic white dial on Art's first weathered canvas strap for the evening.
> B
> 
> 
> ...


That one's a stunner Brice!

Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A few minutes ago. Blue pucking at winn Dixie


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love it. Miss it. I had one with the bracelet.
> 
> Trading floor ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just my boring office with a Bloomberg terminal.


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Angel's Landing Edition


----------



## magpies14 (Mar 28, 2008)

This just came....Loving it already. Feels better than the previous series.

Long wait finally paid off...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

My first Seiko automatic. Pretty old but recently restored.


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Pelagos.....and it's superbly engineered clasp


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Triton on rubber









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

An affordable choice for the 4th of January.


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Steinhart OVM Mk 2.5 from Gnomon


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

b'oris said:


> Pelagos.....and it's superbly engineered clasp


Same as mine. I love it

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## composite_guru (Aug 1, 2016)

Phantom Heuer 01 is having an outing today.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


 Nice watch & pic !! I'm sure you know what you're doing, but I'm to chicken to put 1 on a rock for fear of scratching 1 of my Precious Babies !!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Nice watch & pic !! I'm sure you know what you're doing, but I'm to chicken to put 1 on a rock for fear of scratching 1 of my Precious Babies !!
> View attachment 10403554


Thanks!, I was gentle.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as yesterday.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

11:40 am


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> View attachment 10405138
> 
> 
> 11:40 am


11:48 am eastern


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Looks amazing in your photos. Wish I could see it in the metal. Great pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks B.

Rick


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

run23 said:


> Just my boring office with a Bloomberg terminal.


Ah  boring.  what do you do ?
Those BBG terminals aren't cheap. I have several in my Teams.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi guys
I wearing the Zodiac Super Seawolf 53 on a DrunkArtStraps leather. 
Have a good day. Brice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Nacken Vintage Blue 40mm. On Threaded Leather on Horween navy blue straps.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Excuse the pajamas this first week back is tough and missing my xmas lie-ins , as soon as I get in shower then jim-jams 
Next week I will be wearing some bad ass combats or something


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sunset from a mountain peak.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Seiko with my new favourite pen.


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

magpies14 said:


> This just came....Loving it already. Feels better than the previous series.
> 
> Long wait finally paid off...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Tactico Anko 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko Srp777 accepts strap changes so well. Really enjoying this versatile watch.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Vintage Zodiac



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Threeseventwo today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

Squale Tropic GMT for me today! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

Some fresh EDC gear arrived today, love this one ! SRP 599K


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

DB DayNight again. I love tritium.









Crappy cell phone pic 😛

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Terrific Thursday!


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Marathon


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*18k for today.

*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Aonarch (Jan 2, 2017)

The unbeatable Seiko SSA231, 4R39, looks and feels like a $1,000 piece. Ironically I get complimented the most on this watch, not my Pan, or anything else considered expensive to the public.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Thursday at 9:55 am eastern.
View attachment 10415122


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

The extremely rare *ORIENT *_Mako_...


----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## BigAl60613 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Armida...








Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SanDiegoPaneraiGuy (Dec 3, 2016)

Visiting a Brother...









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

2:00 PM Intra-day rotation to Buccaneer


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

T-hunter said:


>


Not normally a fan of brown watches but this one in combo with the orange is awesome.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

another cawwfee break? how many micro watches per year could we buy if we abstain from starbucks $5 lattes? At least 1 or 2 here, but that would be rotating addictions


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Got the lumenificent piranha on today as it's dark and cold!








Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This could be my one watch 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Eightyseven today, getting ready for a potential winter storm ❄


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This is one cool watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

TGIF


----------



## troyr1 (Sep 16, 2016)

My Christmas watch made it to the Virgin Islands!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*#Omega #HD1200







*


----------



## revitup007 (Sep 28, 2016)

Going deep today







Deep Blue

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Back to classics...









Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Sinn EZM3


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver today.


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

No nonsense utilitarian watch
View attachment 10425066
View attachment 10425074


----------



## BigAl60613 (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My favorite watch currently, Oris Carl Brashear LE on crackled Horween leather. 
TGIF.

Expecting 4-6"of snow. It's be fun to wake up to that and have fun with the kids. 
Brice

#WristshotSelfie 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

My Seiko Bumble Bee


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Aonarch said:


> The unbeatable Seiko SSA231, 4R39, looks and feels like a $1,000 piece. Ironically I get complimented the most on this watch, not my Pan, or anything else considered expensive to the public.


 Nice SSA !! Mine's not so bad either.


----------



## vjlbl (Jun 18, 2016)

Just wearing this beauty









Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mido Ocean Star V on OEM rubber straps.

Can't believe it's the 6th of January, 2017. My mind is still on New Year's Eve, 2016.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Intraday rotation to new daily beater


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Borealis Batial green....


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

216570 with a little dusting we got this afternoon, the big storm will come through tonight while the kids sleep.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm ending the week with the new Squale Tropic GMT today!✌

Graham

#DailyWristCheck on Instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

thegrahambo said:


> I'm ending the week with the new Squale Tropic GMT today!✌
> 
> Graham
> 
> ...


Nice! Where did you buy this from? Also, price? You can PM me if that's easier

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very very nice Roger!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Flying, not diving today:


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aggie88 said:


>


I so want this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Mido Ocean Star V on OEM rubber straps.
> 
> Can't believe it's the 6th of January, 2017. My mind is still on New Year's Eve, 2016.
> 
> ...


How do you like the OEM rubber ?
I have the Ti version coming on bracelet and was considering sourcing a rubber for it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Snow storm coming. 
I'm ready. 









#SafetyFirst









PADI to go home before the snow arrives










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Back with one of my old faithful's got a few things to do in the garden later on today, so no worries wearing this.*_


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

raheelc said:


> Nice! Where did you buy this from? Also, price? You can PM me if that's easier
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Thank you  - I bought from a watchfam friend on Instagram. They were $799 from the dealer.

Graham

#DailyWristCheck on Instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

New critter in the stable. Hamilton Khaki Day Date.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## inkTheory (Aug 6, 2016)

The abominable Mudmaster


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> How do you like the OEM rubber ?
> I have the Ti version coming on bracelet and was considering sourcing a rubber for it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the OEM rubber. Comes very close to the Rubber B strap or the everose gold Rolex Yachtmaster strap. For me the Mido OS looks good on rubber. But that's just me.

Enjoy your incoming Mido OS Series V.

Cheers.

Rick


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Weekend is here!!


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

Girard-Perregaux Sea Hawk II


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II, HAGWE!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

8:45 am wake up
View attachment 10435802


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZF07
Another HEAVY METAL Tuna !!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

View attachment 10435818


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

slow_mo said:


> Weekend is here!!


 PANDA !!!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)

Vintage T12 Supercompressor today


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

New Steinhart ...


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Bathys 100 Fathoms








Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

I get sidetracked seeing all these beautiful watches especially the GP Seahawk II. Took the photo at 11:02am and then googled some of the watches above. By the time I posted this photo, it was 1pm.

Feeling OOM (Orient Orange Mako) for this gray day.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Snow Day!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mido and Toxic today.


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

zed073 said:


>


I love how thin these are. Nice watch! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

HAGW my friends!








#SAFanboy

Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the day with the PVD Alpina Startimer on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas 









Then two packages showed up so I switched to one of the new arrivals 
I am very impressed with the Ti Mido thus far. Makes me want to try the blue SS or TT model on rubber 


















And will switch later to the Raven DT









Cheers. 
B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> This could be my one watch


Smiley at the end meaning, "Psyche!"


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Doxa 1200T pro.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swapped back to a 4mm mesh on the Artego
View attachment 10441026
worn at 6:04 pm


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It looks the part.









Of course I don't even wash my hands with a watch on..


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

MuckyMark said:


>


 ICE MONSTER !!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Snow day with the Fifty Fathoms


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks. :-!



thegrahambo said:


> I love how thin these are. Nice watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I started the day with the PVD Alpina Startimer on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you love that Mido as much as as I love mine! Being incredibly accurate is a bonus.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I started the day with the PVD Alpina Startimer on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really good dimensions on the Mido. Congrats Brice. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I started the day with the PVD Alpina Startimer on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats B. And great choices and photos. Would be interested on your thoughts on changing to rubber straps esp. For Mido OS.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Shark Mod


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

007 for Sunday. On mil-spec.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Appreciating our blessings and how lucky we are to live in the USA. Politics aside, I am optimistic on the future ahead and grateful Trump, as imperfect fallible human as he is, to take charge in 11 days! The Artego reminds me of the limitless "blue sky" optimistic thinking.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

Panerai Radiomir...


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

TSAR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you all. Very pleased with the Mido. Great size and so light it's uber comfortable. I love the well integrated orange notes and dial texture too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the Scooby to build an Igloo with the family


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

SEIKO SQ SPORTS 150, SBH278
Sandwich Bezel, Screw Down Crown


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Grab and go eco drive kind of day.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

First day under 60 F degrees in South Florida since last year


----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

Leather strap on a cold day = goodness...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Triplezero today for playing in the snow with the kids


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new-to-me Mido on it's OEM Bracelet, which is very well made. Lots of watch for the money, quite incredible in fact. It's also the perfect size and profile shape for me. I may grab the blue SS or TT next. 
Have a great day. 
B



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chocodove said:


>


Gorgeous. 
Can't decide which i prefer, Pro or Sharky.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

When the minute eclipses the hourly
View attachment 10449386


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Dievas MG-1


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you all. Very pleased with the Mido. Great size and so light it's uber comfortable. I love the well integrated orange notes and dial texture too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Brice, Congrats on the Ocean Star. I've been looking at Ti divers and this is definitely on my radar. Yours and 59yukon's pictures are helping make the case. Can you comment on the bracelet, clasp and the micro-adjustment feature?

Thx


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy Sunday everybody.


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki King


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Switched to the SKX for the rest of the evening. Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Switched to the Overseas this evening to warm up after all day outside.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Deep Tech on Toxicnato 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Just changed up for Number 1 and 2.
*


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MuckyMark said:


> Hi Brice, Congrats on the Ocean Star. I've been looking at Ti divers and this is definitely on my radar. Yours and 59yukon's pictures are helping make the case. Can you comment on the bracelet, clasp and the micro-adjustment feature?
> 
> Thx


Bracelet and racheting clasp are excellent imo. His review describes it best though.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3690298


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I love the way light plays on this dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

Same as yesterday, the SRP599...just tossed my first NATO on it, kinda snazzy...I like it.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Raven Deep Tech on Toxicnato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is so perfect ! Wow !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

U1000


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Still rockin' my Scurfa!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Vintage Squale 1553


----------



## lennyt11421 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Vintage Vantage SST


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Always a pleasure wearing this. Never in doubt.

Enjoy your Monday.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Another eclipse of the hourly hand.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Mido to start the work week on a cold morning, 12F on my front porch when I left for work 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

the 12 noon eclipse of the hourly.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning fellas





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


 BLUE SUMO !!!!


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Marinemaster for the past few days...


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 10460322
> 
> Marinemaster for the past few days...


I love that watch. Had it and sold it and now i missed him a lot.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Morning fellas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Max Bill is a real stunner! I see one in my (distant) future.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Moroz said:


> The Max Bill is a real stunner! I see one in my (distant) future.


you will  it

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Love the "faded" bezel colors. Easy for matching straps.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Red sub today for a slow snowy start to the work week


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Your red sub is my favorite, Jason. Nice combo of shirt, strap and watch! :-!



Spunwell said:


> Red sub today for a slow snowy start to the work week


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Blue stainless Zelos Hammerhead


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Maranez Bangla 44 Jasper Dial*


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Just landed this morning! Black stingray strap from Combat Straps inbound to replace the silicone strap...


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

Really, this is the perfect watch in my book. Kicking off the week with the Oris Carl Brashear on some sandblasted vintage military canvas from @strapcode. 

Graham
_______________________

 DailyWristCheck on Instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to Arte


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Your red sub is my favorite, Jason. Nice combo of shirt, strap and watch! :-!


+1000! That is one awesome watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Your red sub is my favorite, Jason. Nice combo of shirt, strap and watch! :-!


Many thanks my friend!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

gdb1960 said:


> +1000! That is one awesome watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


Thank so much


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yellow today


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

martinv76 said:


> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Nice wristy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PADI on DAS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thegrahambo said:


> Really, this is the perfect watch in my book. Kicking off the week with the Oris Carl Brashear on some sandblasted vintage military canvas from @strapcode.
> 
> Graham
> _______________________
> ...


Agreed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Ti on SS


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Marathon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Good ole sbbn031.....


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux Seiko Coutura*

Seiko Coutura Chronograph w/Cabochon Crown


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NotAnotherSpeedy Tuesday with the Zodiac Sea Dragon 
Have a great day!
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

An old friend...


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sharkhunter day


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I have to say that my first Helson is very impressive, especially for an entry-level model.

The timekeeping is incredible at about +1 s/d. Bezel action and alignment are excellent. The dial and hands are beautiful. The brass is very well-finished and looks a lot more expensive than it is. It looks better than a lot of bronzes that I've seen.

Overall I'm a fan and the watch is a keeper.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*SEIKO* on carbon fibre...


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

One more day with Arte before resting him to the rotation


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

It's 7 degrees in western MA. My OM will keep me warm today...


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Time In said:


> It's 7 degrees in western MA. My OM will keep me warm today...
> View attachment 10468802


Nice picture. Make me want to put mine on. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver on ToxicNato.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Have a nica day everybody.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly arrived Deaumar Ensign


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Enjoying the new addition.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

A touch of blue. My comfort watch on this gray, snowy day with freezing rain later in the day.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Keithcozz said:


> *SEIKO* on carbon fibre...


Great watch/strap combination. Always envisioned this watch with this type of strap. Now a reality. 😀👍🏽


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

mixing and matching. Armida's awesome Hexa Oyster 24mm Bracelet meets Artego.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6 on stingray/Maddog combo


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Great watch/strap combination. Always envisioned this watch with this type of strap. Now a reality. 


Me, too. When I spied this strap at "Strapped for Time," I basically said "...aaaand my shopping is done."

Thanks.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

This one today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

slow_mo said:


>


 MOONPHASE !!!!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Time In said:


> It's 7 degrees in western MA. My OM will keep me warm today...
> View attachment 10468802


 ORANGE MONSTER !!!!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five2Four this Tuesday as all the snow melts, should be in the high 50s by the end of the week.


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

Smashed through that Tuesday with the amazing Squale Tropic GMT. I'm loving everything about this watch. 

Graham
_______________________

 DailyWristCheck on Instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IMG_5421 by jppellet, on Flickr

DK10: in House..., everything!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oak & Oscar Burnham for the evening









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Pelagos today









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Gavox Avidiver on ToxicNato.


Nice Gavox! Looks great on that toxic with matching hardware.

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Nice Gavox! Looks great on that toxic with matching hardware.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S7


Thank you! Really enjoying this one.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Thank you! Really enjoying this one.


Great minds think alike! 😁










Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Great minds think alike! 😁
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That combo looks great! Best Natos I've had imo.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

This one to bed.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Kalmar 2 Special Edition 6000m - Blue Sandwich Sunburst dial & big Turbine bezel - On Maddog Ostrich Leg strap


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> H2O Kalmar 2 Special Edition 6000m - Blue Sandwich Sunburst dial & big Turbine bezel - On Maddog Ostrich Leg strap
> 
> View attachment 10479634
> 
> ...











Another Brave Horological Collector
And to all you other guys taking great pics on coral, rocks, etc. !!

Cheers !!
Scotty

Btw, Nice watch !


----------



## dbeny (Dec 31, 2016)

Bulova Precisionist


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My Shogun was feeling neglected so it gets the wrist ride today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Nacken vintage blue by NTH for the day.


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Black Monster on new Super Engineer II


















Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Brekel said:


> Black Monster on new Super Engineer II
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MONSTER !!!!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Afternoon with the Mido ~


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Vanguard On Canvas


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Oris Aquis Depth Gauge


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

All bracelet today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

On Erika's strap. Correct time...wrong date!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Marathon tsar



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

And here's the GSAR:


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Not a diver but wearing this big white watch today..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

One of these!


----------



## SanDiegoPaneraiGuy (Dec 3, 2016)

Just picked this up today... Atomic and GPS accuracy.










Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Bathyscaphe for hump day


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Switched over to this...









Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Non diver time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## revad (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> On Erika's strap. Correct time...wrong date!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah! You beat me to this combo! Though currently, I have neither this strap (in the air) or watch (still in Switzerland), but well done!

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

144









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy new watch day today, and didn't break the bank...46 bucks at Target


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Wrist game today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

A Bulova UHF Sea King. It's rather large, but features a sapphire crystal, 300m WR and is incredible accurate. It's a lot of watch for the money.;-)


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

NRAchad said:


> A Bulova UHF Sea King. It's rather large, but features a sapphire crystal, 300m WR and is incredible accurate. It's a lot of watch for the money.;-)


Nice !!
Welcome to WUS !!!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to warm and sunny days, high of 70F today  too bad I'll be stuck inside all day. 
I'll be wearing the Mido Ti Ocean Star at the office. The touch of orange will bring sunshine in the conference room 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thejames1 said:


> 144
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's stunning 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

THG said:


> Wrist game today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's classy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to and enjoying an anticipated long long term hold = helson buccaneer.
View attachment 10493794


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*This on the right wrist.

*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux MOONPHASE !!!*

CITIZEN Eco-Drive Moon Phase



































Be Safe Tonite Guys, I AM !!!!


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Garmin Tactix Bravo!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Steinhart Ocean GMT Black/Red


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Changed it up.


----------



## jganovsky (Mar 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I just received this one today. This Crossfire looks great on Isofrane


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Wearing this big boy today


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Silex Profundus today









Lume shot from last night









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Changed it up again


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6 on stingray shoes.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Three7two on Simona's alchemist strap, which really is a perfect match.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon swap to halios puck. These 1st generation pucks use to snatch around $1,000, but resales have come to a grinding halt as the new 1.2 reissue puck are just 30 days away offering new warranty, new sapphire bezels, 48mm x 48mm and only 14mm tall carrying a Miyota 9015 for just $700. I am plunging in with a blue and black of the new ones (hint to Jason =place me on the sure thing list).
View attachment 10498410


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

This one today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

No date diver today.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Been wearing this one all week.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

So happy to have a Deep Tech back in my small collection. Sold my blue vintage in November to help pay for new house and thanks to Brice, I finally 
have a NO DATE ! 
Thank you, jeep99dad !


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My fave tonight and true BWITW :lol:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Having a little sushi while waiting for my son to finish guitar lessons.


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> Afternoon swap to halios puck. These 1st generation pucks use to snatch around $1,000, but resales have come to a grinding halt as the new 1.2 reissue puck are just 30 days away offering new warranty, new sapphire bezels, 48mm x 48mm and only 14mm tall carrying a Miyota 9015 for just $700. I am plunging in with a blue and black of the new ones (hint to Jason =place me on the sure thing list).
> View attachment 10498410


I'm on the list for one and super excited.

yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I haven't worn this watch for a month or two since I was wearing newer acquisitions between Black Friday and New Year's. Despite that, it has only gained 2-3 seconds over the atomic clock in all that time. Deep Blue watches, as many WUS members can attest, are really good watches. I don't know what kind of quartz engine this watch has, but its accuracy is beating many of my other good watches, like Citizens and Victorinoxes. This is a beast of a watch. I bought it on its very substantial bracelet, but prefer to wear it on a silicone strap because it cuts the weight almost in half.








​


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

you are a lucky man and then having this one and the manta ray back in you portfolio, is compelling. I got to see/try a Deep Tech recently and it looks even better in real time. Enjoy for many years


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> So happy to have a Deep Tech back in my small collection. Sold my blue vintage in November to help pay for new house and thanks to Brice, I finally
> have a NO DATE !
> Thank you, jeep99dad !
> 
> ...


Congrats, that's beautiful! Need some wristies.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> you are a lucky man and then having this one and the manta ray back in you portfolio, is compelling. I got to see/try a Deep Tech recently and it looks even better in real time. Enjoy for many years


Thanks a lot, my friend. No pics ever do it justice, very true. The Manta Ray is more 100pct of what I love and my favorite watch. The Deep Tech is the perfect way to design a 42mm watch for a guy like me, that prefers 44mm. Just perfect cus of the 43.5mm bezel and I think 53.5mm lug to lug.



Paul Ramon said:


> Congrats, that's beautiful! Need some wristies.


Thanks a lot, Paul but my 8.3in wrist is not very complimentary to any watch. I'll definitely try though. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Life with a couple of these fat ladies is perfect for me.*_


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Just in, loving this UTS


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Francois Pralus Indonésie 75% and SEIKO PROSPEX TURTLE SRP779J1


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

One with the new lens:


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today snow and bronze...


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Right meow? Jellyfishin'.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sinn 103 back on the bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

7:58 am getting the cardio out of the way
View attachment 10504298


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

EZM3


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF !!
Rough week, looking forward to 3-d weekend, wearing the beautiful Oris65 42-watch of 2016 imo. 
Cheers 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF !!
> Rough week, looking forward to 3-d weekend, wearing the beautiful Oris65 42-watch of 2016 imo.
> Cheers
> B
> ...


You have the CB bronzer and the blue dial?! Just get an Aquis and call it a day, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Tudor Pelagos


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

A 1970's Stellaris Rally that was produced by Seiko for Sears. It's transistorized! b-)

I picked this up for $5 at a tag sale, dropped in a new battery and changed the band. Still running strong after 40+ years says something about their build quality.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Work from home and on a 2 hour TC. Doxa Friday


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Padi is back in rotation. Sapphire mod done!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as yesterday.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

SINN EZM3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Cool Sinn above.

Something from me


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Waiting for my flight. Going to where this watch came from.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RomeoT said:


> You have the CB bronzer and the blue dial?! Just get an Aquis and call it a day, lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
They are both blue dials, yeah I have the SS and bronze LE versons. My favorite watches at the moment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Same as yesterday.


Great shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

NRAchad said:


> A 1970's Stellaris Rally that was produced by Seiko for Sears. It's transistorized! b-)
> 
> I picked this up for $5 at a tag sale, dropped in a new battery and changed the band. Still running strong after 40+ years says something about their build quality.


That is one amazing find!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Great shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

This 7002-7039.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

First Tissot for me, I really love this Seastar HAQGWE!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Have a great Friday the 13th.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## ADCReich (Jan 3, 2017)

Casual Fridays at the office.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Just added to my collection...









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> First Tissot for me, I really love this Seastar HAQGWE!


That looks really sharp Simon!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

slow_mo said:


> No date diver today.





Watches503 said:


> So happy to have a Deep Tech back in my small collection. Sold my blue vintage in November to help pay for new house and thanks to Brice, I finally
> have a NO DATE !
> Thank you, jeep99dad !


Love the no date. 
Wish it would be an option with other divers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> That looks really sharp Simon!


Thanks G! Enjoy your weekend 🍻


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Loving this one, can't believe i've never tried CW all these years. Top
notch quality! Feel like i stole it for less than $350 on the 50% off sale!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New arrival. DBDS I picked up with cyber sale. Really liking it. Have a good one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks G! Enjoy your weekend


I'm not G I'm Jason, but thanks anyway


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> I'm not G I'm Jason, but thanks anyway


Sorry Jason! I'll do my best to keep this name in mind 😃


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Happy Friday the 13th...


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Sorry Jason! I'll do my best to keep this name in mind


No problem buddy, cheers! Have a great weekend


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Two micros cooling off.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> Loving this one, can't believe i've never tried CW all these years. Top
> notch quality! Feel like i stole it for less than $350 on the 50% off sale!


You did steal it. Almost bought that same color last year when they supposedly had them at 50% off, but it ended up being a website error.


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

A couple new straps in today...





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Aonarch (Jan 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zelos Hammerhead



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

El Primero for this Friday the thirteenth


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents. Pretty gloomy and rainy in HK


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Landed in Hawaii. From my 39th floor lanai in Waikiki.

When in Hawaii.....wear a Bathys! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

My new Torpedo case


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Changed out to a Citizen diver. Love it except for the crappy rubber.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sallynstan (Nov 14, 2011)

One of my underrated Ebel's!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Chris Gray (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_Happiness doesn't have a price! the price of happiness is just a number, and that number to have REAL happiness doesn't have to be in the high digits, I'm truly happy with my dogs and to me a WATCH that makes me feel good regardless of price branding or prestige._


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Seafarer ii, while waiting for the Bull shark also from Borealis.










Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire 500M


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZF97
A Roman Saturday In Blue


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


 Pepsi PADI Turtle !!!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

RESCO Hooper


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

777 today with sapphire mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sinn 103


----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

Bronze Hammerhead








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

A lazy LA morning...









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Limited Marinemaster


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Marathon TSAR


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar II on stingray/Maddog combo.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II today while enjoying the warm weather


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Oris TT1 day date

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good weekend... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

IPA said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Watching test cricket on a rainy day. My most comfortable and best value watch by far - Scurfa Diver One NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch to the Fifty Fathoms. Sorry for the crummy picture it's dark out so indoor light is all I had.


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

Wearing this today...


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Quartz makes it easy. Still this. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755








​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Pepsi PADI Turtle !!!
> 
> View attachment 10517098
> 
> ...


Stunning picture!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

OCEAN7 LM-1 On Canvas


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wearing the SKX009 for the second day.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Scorpène today, on a denim Zulu.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

OM Pradata to start the day.
Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

This one will always be one of my favourites...


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Aquadive GMT


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 Atlas SKZ261


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I went with the PADI on a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. Can't stay away from this watch long. 
Have a great Sunday. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Squale Jeder Mann

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

3seventwo today while cleaning the house up as my better half is under the weather


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

My favorite Monster. I actually love the Seiko Z22, and Z20 straps. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Pelagos blue back on the wrist









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

PowerChucker said:


> My favorite Monster. I actually love the Seiko Z22, and Z20 straps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MONSTER !!!!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Easy like Sunday morning.


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa BD1 tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 10531410


 TURTLE !!!!


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

NYSCOTTY said:


> TURTLE !!!!
> 
> View attachment 10532570


with gold accents on this one too!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Moroz said:


> with gold accents on this one too!


 You got it !!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wife had me stripping bathroom wallpaper during the daylight hours.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

sallynstan said:


> One of my underrated Ebel's!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Switched over to the AD this evening.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Wife had me stripping bathroom wallpaper during the daylight hours.


Nice lume shot!

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Same Pepsi Mako as yesterday, Now on Nato.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

NYSCOTTY said:


> MONSTER !!!!
> 
> View attachment 10532210


Yes! Release the Kracken!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

PowerChucker said:


> Yes! Release the Kracken!!
> 
> No match for a MONSTER !!!!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Chasen KM (Mar 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> I love the way light plays on this dial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nicely, indeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

New timepiece for 2017. So far so good.


----------



## blurred (Jul 7, 2009)

New recruit, os300


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

One of these. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr

Absolutely gorgeous dial on this Squale
Tropic GMT Ceramica


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr

Absolutely gorgeous dial on this Squale
Tropic GMT Ceramica


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Sinn U1000b


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

BB


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko SPC131 today


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Same Orient Pepsi Mako, Now doing desk diving Duty.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 3 with this one, I think that's a new record for me.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tissot Seastar


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux Seiko ProspeX Blue Lagoon LE*

Hey guys !! Just stumbled on this. Supposedly available in late Feb. or March. Thought you'd like to take a [email protected]@K !

Seiko ProspeX LE "Blue Lagoon" Turtle & Samurai









https://monochrome-watches.com/seik...ai-srpb09-blue-lagoon-limited-editions-price/

Cheers !!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Orient -n- IyOnK shoes












Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Seamaster with the wrong date


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice watches gents, as always. A splash of color:


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Grey bucco arrives


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Breitling Colt Quartz taken earlier today but forgot to post. Senior moment.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Baby E and the PADI 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Relo60 said:


> Breitling Colt Quartz taken earlier today but forgot to post. Senior moment.
> 
> View attachment 10542330
> View attachment 10542346
> View attachment 10542362


Awesome watch. I just put mine on for the evening.









Cheers!
Scott


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Happy MLK Day!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II to start the work week


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

hun23 said:


>


Great shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Posejdon from Brasil


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

What a handsome wee lad.

Oh and nice watch as well.



Jeep99dad said:


> Baby E and the PADI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Killer piece.
Hey I get those senior moments often....I think I do that is.



Relo60 said:


> Breitling Colt Quartz taken earlier today but forgot to post. Senior moment.
> 
> View attachment 10542330
> View attachment 10542346
> View attachment 10542362


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I introduced the blue puck to a mesh bracelet, and walla, I am in love with it again


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*








[/URL]


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Helberg Cusn8 polished..


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Back from an overhaul, my dear PO2500 XL with a spanking new bezel.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Just recently sold a couple more un-wearables, decided this uTs has to be a keeper! such a well made watch and not to common.*_


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Puck Tuesday at 8:57
View attachment 10548026
View attachment 10548034


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Finally arrived (thanks, snail post!)










Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer to begin the work week. 
Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Shogun getting a turn..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver today. Haven't seen the sunshine in over a week here, so I needed some color.


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

The monthly appearance of the dual time.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

4th gen Seiko Alpinist SBCJ019


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

This watch should be able to sue me for all of the abuse I heap on it...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I can't go too long without wearing my Seafarer. On Zixen mesh at work


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Shogun getting a turn..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 SHOGUN !!!!


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Lucerne today. Haven't taken it out of the watch box in a while.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

What now brown cow? Squale 1545 Heritage brown bezel on Hirsch Windsor strap.


----------



## joelps (Oct 14, 2015)

BM Classima chrono


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the Overseas today, but did not enjoy the day, it was a really tough one. Can't wait for the weekend.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Grey buccaneer at twilight


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Pelagos

















Aegir buckle









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

Same watch...new strap, the BluShark is top notch.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

As the final rays of sun slip under the curtain of darkness.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another crappy and long day at work. Time to go home. I am switching to the Alpina PVD Startimer on DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel​


----------



## Jon Butcher (Jun 22, 2012)

Imbiton said:


> View attachment 10553530


Imbiton,
What bracelet is this ?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jon Butcher said:


> Imbiton,
> What bracelet is this ?


That is the mesh one that comes with the buccaneer package. 24mm that tapers to 20mm at least 4mm thick


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jon Butcher said:


> Imbiton,
> What bracelet is this ?


Here is the link with additional pictures

www.helsonwatches.com/buccaneer.php


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 7+


----------



## BlackForestAtelier (May 22, 2014)

Gửi từ HTC One_M8 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Back with the ugly sisters on each arm this fine day, ugly but such incredibly loyal timekeepers.
*


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

DB Master 1000 on Obris Morgan rubber


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Change of scenery once in awhile, non-diver needing some wrist time this early morning. Bulova Precisionist 262khz.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

22 years old, never polished! ;-)


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

deep dive under the kitchen faucet with the Black SS Halios Puck


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Tag Heuer Aquagraph 1000m diver.

Sealed chronograph function pusher that can be used under water.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris 65 until I meet with my buddy Rich for a watch switcharoo. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Modica (RG) Italy (UNESCO World Heritage)


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

slow_mo said:


>


 PANDA !!!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Gruppo Divemaster


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## GunWale (Oct 19, 2007)

One from the vault.........Korsbek Ocean Explorer


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mido on a Drunkartstrap.


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Same Orient Pepsi Mako 1st Gen, Now on Black nato. I forgot how amazing this thing looks all the time, no matter what strap I put it on.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> deep dive under the kitchen faucet with the Black SS Halios Puck


Sink diver! :-d


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

amrvf said:


> Sink diver! :-d


Hehe. And I am certified with PASDI to boot


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


 TUNA !!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

10:10 am with only 2 funking days for Trump to dislodge hussein obummer
View attachment 10560210


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## nguyen.hung.levis (Sep 5, 2015)

Today! My squale maxi 20 atmos


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Lunchtime swap.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

T-hunter said:


> Afternoon with the Mido ~


 Very nice photo!


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

NYSCOTTY said:


> PANDA !!!!
> 
> View attachment 10558826


Love that panda

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My OOMa (Orient Orange Mako) till sunset. Don't worry be happy wednesday.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 10563458


What watch is this? Tiger-concept?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Tudor BBN


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

raheelc said:


> What watch is this? Tiger-concept?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Yes, the 5508. I purchased it with the gilt dial and snowflake hands but did not like them. I liked the case so got the dial and hands you see from TC an swapped them.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

redzebra said:


> Yes, the 5508. I purchased it with the gilt dial and snowflake hands but did not like them. I liked the case so got the dial and hands you see from TC an swapped them.


Cool! I placed an order for the 5508 with a miyota, gilt dial and gold mercedes hands, with the red triangle bezel. Hope it turns out like I hope!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

marker2037 said:


> Tudor BBN


Awesome shot of a great watch


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

hun23 said:


>


 PADI Turtle !!!!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Still in Hawaii.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

T-hunter said:


>


Should you ever want to sell please PM me.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

5two4 for hump day this week


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 7+


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Vindic8 said:


> Easy like Sunday morning.


I enjoy that model, great shot.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

REALLY bonding with the Hydro91 strap on the DayNight Diver.I have NEVER liked rubber straps until this one,amazing what simply shaving a couple of mm off the straps thickness does!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Panerai on H2o Horween


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

Scott6739 said:


> Cheers!
> Scott


Very cool! Love the color scheme. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

thegrahambo said:


> Very cool! Love the color scheme.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's one of my favorites.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Today Ancon














Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Certina DS Multi-8 Quartz C020. 419.11.057.00 on a 23mm Zuludiver Nato strap. 

















Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

dqsuyen01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 MOON PHASE !!!!


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Tudor Heritage Chrono...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Today's pic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*A blue Ennebi on the left this on the right, found this a few days back in a drawer, the cheapest 200 meter diver of all time watch & strap combination $20 USD.
*


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Same thing today, it's settling in nicely and I just really enjoy wearing it. The only thing that would have made it better would have been a 40mm size.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mido Ti Ocean Star here

Have a good day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as yesterday.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux Seiko Velatura SNAE19*

Seiko Velatura today


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you lord for allowing me to wear the Helson Buccaneer 1 day prior to the the changing of the guard/administration in the USA, plus all the other blessings.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Antilles prototype



















We secretly replaced Stacy's real talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she can taste the difference...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

docvail said:


> NTH Antilles prototype
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really elegant and beautiful. Congrats on this project.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux Seiko Velatura SNAE19*



NYSCOTTY said:


> Seiko Velatura today
> 
> View attachment 10571770
> View attachment 10571778
> ...


I'm a big fan of this dial and crown guard area.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

GS


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Military Mod On Isofrane


----------



## NRAchad (Jan 10, 2017)

An Edox Hydro-Sub. I got it for a song because of an "I found a Bargain" thread on this board. 
Thanks!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I started the day with this new one. Switched out the oem silicon strap for a Bas&Lokes leather, the good quality signed buckle is a nice touch.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Day for the Obris..









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> I started the day with this new one. Switched out the oem silicon strap for a Bas&Lokes leather, the good quality signed buckle is a nice touch.


Congrats on the Gavox! I was starting to get lonely posting mine.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux Seiko Velatura SNAE19*



Watches503 said:


> I'm a big fan of this dial and crown guard area.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I agree ! Almost 2 yrs. ago I got an email from Jacob Time. They were having a Flash Sale. I was browsing through it & they had it for 91 BUCK$ !! I didn't believe it !
Well, I didn't waist any time so I snagged 1, free shipping & no tax. That made my day !! Curiosity made me look an hour later & they were sold out. Glad I was home THAT day !!

Cheers !!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux Seiko Velatura SNAE19*



NYSCOTTY said:


> I agree ! Almost 2 yrs. ago I got an email from Jacob Time. They were having a Flash Sale. I was browsing through it & they had it for 91 BUCK$ !! I didn't believe it !
> Well, I didn't waist any time so I snagged 1, free shipping & no tax. That made my day !! Curiosity made me look an hour later & they were sold out. Glad I was home THAT day !!
> 
> Cheers !!


Wow ! Wasn't it more than 3 times that price at one point ? Big congrats !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux Seiko Velatura SNAE19*


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well for right now I'm wearing this. But I work from home, which gives me the chance to change it up anytime.










Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

docvail said:


> NTH Antilles prototype
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doc- looks very enticing, more toolish, ..actually hard for me to explain but it emanates a different sensation than your prior portfolio of watches - at least to my senses.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Landeron Compressor ;-)


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow! That Mido really is a pleasant surprise. I haven't seen one before and now I see two on the same page here. Looks like a "poor man's PO". I may consider one of those instead of the Magrette MPP black preorder I've placed a deposit on.



Jeep99dad said:


> Mido Ti Ocean Star here
> 
> Have a good day. B
> 
> ...


----------



## blurred (Jul 7, 2009)

Feels like wrist day at the gym with this anchor  loving it!


----------



## mastersword (Aug 29, 2016)

^I'm wearing the same one


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Intraday swap to my favorite blue puck.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux Seiko Velatura SNAE19*



Watches503 said:


> Wow ! Wasn't it more than 3 times that price at one point ? Big congrats !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Oh yeah, easily !! Thanks for the Congrats !


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Mako USA


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 7+


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

View attachment 10578170


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

New arrival.


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

jtbr said:


> New arrival.
> 
> View attachment 10578514


Nice! I tried to grab one here earlier this week. Did you beat me to it?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


http://s858.photobucket.com/user/ca...II 3036/OG-II-30306-Lume_zpslnvwlzsz.gif.html


----------



## Chris Gray (Jan 14, 2017)

Steel bracelets are way too "blingy" for me. I never wear formal attire etc... Jeans and a t-shirt every day. Switched out the Jubilee for a Maratac Zulu in black, and complimented the look with one of my self made Nautical Bracelets.


----------



## Andreas Stecher (Apr 6, 2016)

OWC MS-5517


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

rogerfromco said:


> Nice! I tried to grab one here earlier this week. Did you beat me to it?


Unlikely. Bought it in Malaysia a few weeks ago.


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Damasko DA47

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

7:05 am wake up call to a new Trump administration. Finally!
View attachment 10581538


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

My newest acquisition


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

3 more hours, and per the US Constitution, trump is president


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 
The Oris 65 Carl Brashear LE on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a great day!
B









Love the solid bronze bezel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

New from Russia today Vostok Neptune SE 960726 ..rare green

http://watch.forumfree.it/?t=73565983


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Inauguration Day!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux Seiko 5 50th Anniversary SRP411*

Seiko 5 50th Anniversary SRP411


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Shark Mod


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Getting ready to go out for a few pints...










Wishing all of you a great weekend!

All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Not wearing, per se...

OTW to my jeweler to have the bracelet sized. Then this:


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> 007 Shark Mod


Love me some Loyswatch mods ! That's a sweet one ! They haven't sold anything in a while on eBay. I wonder why.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Love me some Loyswatch mods ! That's a sweet one ! They haven't sold anything in a while on eBay. I wonder why.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy! I spot him on the bay and nothing moves like you said...

HAGWE ?

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

JohnQFord said:


> View attachment 10586266


You inspired a midday switch up - dug this one out to charge up a bit


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five8seven today TGIF !!!!!


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Alpina this evening


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

R









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman collage









[ images NavySeals com ]

Sent from my iPhone 7+


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

JohnQFord said:


> View attachment 10586266


This, will be my next!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Panerai + baseball + Maddog = Awesome!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Rainy LA spicy Mex food, Alpina being drenched...









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo 6309-7040... HAGWE to all!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Vostok Neptune...


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

New family member. Bullish in America, optimistic best days are ahead.
View attachment 10592602


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko Superior SKZ269

Louvered Type 3D Dial, Stainless Steel & Hard Rubber Bezel, + Hard Rubber Crown Guard. Works for me !!


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Wearing my ultra comfortable Mido.
Have a good one!


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Blue Turtle (blurtle?) on bracelet.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Triplezero this morning while getting soaked trying to shoot clays


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

SDc


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun Saturday.


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good weekend 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Been in my stable for a looong time. Trotting her out for a nice day.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday NTH fever. Nacken Vintage blue.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Doxa day


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Having a Dubbel at Jack & Ginger's in Austin


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the day with the Oris65 42 on a custom DrunkArtStraps leather with minimal stitching to complete the vintage vibe. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

T-hunter said:


> Wearing my ultra comfortable Mido.
> Have a good one!


Such an awesome watch. Surprisingly, as I am a huge strap guy, I've not taken the bracelet off of mine yet 
I am even considering getting another Mido OceanStar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

OVM2 today!









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

One of my favorites and never get tired of wearing it among the Tudors and others.
ETA driven No. 7 42mm








#bombproof

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

SLC tribute tonight.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

zixen DSR 500


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch to the Fifty Fathoms and some game time with my son.


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Probably the last day I wear this before switching to something else... Pepsi Orient Mako on blue and white Nato.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

My trusty Stowa.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Temperate rainforest hike, perfect combo. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Zelos Eagle "Afterburner"










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

My new Borealis Bull Shark. Incredible value.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Mildly reworked titanium Bangla on the right.*_


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

This SKX011 today and some morning reading.









Thanks for watching


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

SKX


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

1 year later, still a loved one!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 7+


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*#Slingerland #Omega #Classic







*


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stingray6 (Jul 1, 2015)

My good trusty NY0040. I've been wearing this forever, it only needed one service after maybe 10+ years of running. It has seen it all: windsurf, manual labor, deep dives, skiing... And still accurate to 30 seconds a month. "Stole" it from my father when I was a kid, my first auto.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Unfortunately on the last day of our family holidays 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cayman and coffee
View attachment 10604066


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the Laco Faro Flieger B dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

View attachment 10604098


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 10596002
> 
> 
> zixen DSR 500


Lovely chunky vintage diver! Drooled over it on many cold nights 
More pics please!

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

A Pelagos kind of day


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

300


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Wearing the Alpina AL860X4SP6 Startimer Pilot on a brown handmade Horween leather strap.


























Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Back on the bracelet. Steel is real.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing the O&O Burnham today for a chill Sunday nursing a cold. 
Have a great day. 
B



























The little design details make a big difference. Check out the tail end of the second hand 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Plexi is sexy!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nikita70 said:


> View attachment 10600578
> View attachment 10600586
> 
> 
> My new Borealis Bull Shark. Incredible value.


These are great Bang for the buck indeed. 
Is it the black or green?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

JeanRichard Aquascope Hokusai


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Steinhart on toxic nato.










yadda yadda tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun Sunday on Drunkartstrap.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Have a great Sunday


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

Squale Tropic GMT today.

Graham 

DailyWristCheck on Instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

It's the black. Read post #331 on the Bullshark thread and I explain what I ordered.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

5eight7 today for a little picnic with the kids before the games.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Shogun Sunday on Drunkartstrap.


Sweet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

My second for the day...


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

JohnQFord said:


> View attachment 10606746


Wow... The stone dial 44mm!
What do you think of it so far? 
Thinking of pulling the trigger for the Sodalite... Can you tell me the case width including the crown please? Dimensions on their website excludes the crown. 
More pics please if you don't mind 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Evening with the Alpina.
Have good one folks!


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Wow... The stone dial 44mm!
> What do you think of it so far?
> Thinking of pulling the trigger for the Sodalite... Can you tell me the case width including the crown please? Dimensions on their website excludes the crown.
> More pics please if you don't mind  Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


I have 2 x 47mm's & the 2 x 44's. I like all 4, of course, but the 44's are easier to wear on my 7" wrist.








As to dimension including the crown ... it's 52mm:








Other pic's of the Jasper:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My Oris 65 42 on a DrunkArtStraps leather strap for the evening. I love this watch.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch for the game, Brady is going down!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Today's choice again









Yesterday shot

Sent from my iPhone 7+


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Right now and tomorrow:


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Bare wrists!!:rodekaart


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Kalmar 2


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Keeping it simple again...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

JohnQFord said:


> I have 2 x 47mm's & the 2 x 44's. I like all 4, of course, but the 44's are easier to wear on my 7" wrist.
> View attachment 10608330
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you kindly. 
Came across some of your photos in the Maranez gallery... No wonder they looked familiar .
I'm happy with 52mm!

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Bulova Snorkel


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer Airfoil 
Swiss mvt with custom rotor
Hardened SS case to 1200 Vickers
Assembled in the USA
Shell Cordovan strap

Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Shogun !!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Home sick...can't quite get it on....


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Have a great week ahead.


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

May I echo Imbiton's above sentiments; hope everyone here on F74 has a great week ahead!

M.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Orient mako USA

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

thanks GoodLord. May the Good Lord always protect us


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Wearing a PVD today.

*


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

We may need that kind of support with the man ensconced in the White House right now!!

M.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Feel like it's been raining here for months.







_ Thought I live in Az full of heat & sunshine.Prepared for it today Pam on OEM rubber

_[/I]


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tough day at the office.

Not a sexy watch but my faithful use and abuse RLT75 work watch.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Helson Gauge for me.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

"Monday, monday...so good to me." Mammas and the Pappas. Comfort watch for the day.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Still wearing big boy Alpina!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue On Canvas


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

50 atmos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Blue Bull Shark.



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Fifty Fathoms to start the week today


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 10618210


Is that a limited edition?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Feel like it's been raining here for months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice panerai. Very classic

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

blakerad said:


> Is that a limited edition?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


It is a Vostok Neptune which is presently sold out in all colors but comes up on the bay or watchrecon once in a while.
This one started out with its original silver/white bezel insert which I swapped out for the red one to play off the color of the second hand.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Fifty Fathoms to start the week today


Hot Damn Brother that's   

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

blakerad said:


> Nice panerai. Very classic
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thanks Blake. Pam176, the Titanium is so nice to wear. Base is Ace IMO

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks Blake. Pam176, the Titanium is so nice to wear. Base is Ace IMO
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


What's the size on that. 45mm?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Currently stuck at work still.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Hot Damn Brother that's
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks my friend, I do find myself wearing it quite often.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

blakerad said:


> What's the size on that. 45mm?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


44mm

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Thanks my friend, I do find myself wearing it quite often.


Don't blame you

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

Just in today and bonding! 17 years old and nery a scratch. Lume just turning nice and creamy. Mmm mmm good.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Cleaning up the Cranium


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my cellular telephone using a program designed to aid in the posting of information.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Trying to decide whether to keep this (a bit longer  ) or put it up for sale



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

Got the new Sinn 556a on today.

Graham

DailyWristCheck on Instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

You know how you have a bag of straps in a draw somewhere, and occasionally fool around with weird strap combos and stumble on something u really like.....well here is my Heslon on a Rubber cameo bell and Ross homage that came with a spring bar kit for my Suunto Core...love it!


----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Padi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Barbos Marine Blue On Canvas


Those are great watches, I had one pass through my collection for while, it was sturdy enough to drive a 16 penny nail through a 2x4! Speaking of sturdy, the more I wear this one the more I really appreciate its quality. Have it on a recently acquired milanaise bracelet. Trying to decide if the slightly different colors work together.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

U1000b


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue Borealis Cascais proto on DrunkArtStraps canvas. Turns out I like the cathedral hands more than I expected on this watch.

This watch represents an incredible value in Microland. It may be the micro of 2017.

Cheers. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cayman


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Maddog1970 said:


> You know how you have a bag of straps in a draw somewhere, and occasionally fool around with weird strap combos and stumble on something u really like.....well here is my Heslon on a Rubber cameo bell and Ross homage that came with a spring bar kit for my Suunto Core...love it!
> 
> View attachment 10622442
> View attachment 10622450
> ...


WOW!! I REALLY like this combo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

New addition, different strap...










005. Bored while getting a car wash in sunny SB.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

stratus silver Seawolf on vintage green leather strap


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

Love it


Rubenb said:


> View attachment 10623386


A couple again same as usual and this on the right.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*
BAD A$$.*


USMC0321 said:


>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


Looks great on that canvas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CYC03 (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Looks great on that canvas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Really comfortable as well.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sinn 103


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Omega SMP. My " Till death do us part" watch.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Fifty Fathoms to start the week today


Beautiful watch.

Every time I see this Fifty Fathoms, I drool.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deaumar Ensign


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swapped to my hourly modded artego
View attachment 10628434
View attachment 10628442


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

This one today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Serket today


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 today


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47.


----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm going with this for a little while...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> Benarus Moray 47.


Looks Brutus is a little bit afraid... ;-)


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

anabuki said:


> Looks Brutus is a little bit afraid... ;-)


Someone must've yelled "Bath Time"... xD


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*








Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E​


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Doxa Searambler on BC rubber strap









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

114300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

No dive watch today... I'm wearing My trusty Seiko snzg15, today on a more colorful nato.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

It's a Deep Blue 






day in Western MA


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Need some glow on this gray Wednesday morning.

Happy Wednesday.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Padi on bracelet today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Actually going to work. More like a humble servant but with a cayman
View attachment 10636610
View attachment 10636618


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This beauty!









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

DLC MKII Graywater on suede.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> This beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice score Bradley!!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

New shoes for my Colt.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

This one today.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer II this Wednesday


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

Pocket shot of the Halios Tropik SS. This one was on my radar for over a year and one finally came up for sale! I'm really liking it and it gets lots of compliments. Great design - it's like a Nomos Club and a Rolex Polar Explorer had a baby or something.  Love it!

Graham

_______________________

DailyWristCheck on Instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Mercer Voyager 300M Diver, Miyota 9015, on a too small Toxic NATO. lol I forgot this was only a 20mm strap, the watch is 22. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Super cool!



Toh said:


> Doxa Searambler on BC rubber strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh, that lume!

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Not a dive watch today. Belmoto









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Old school


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Today in Zanzibar with H2O Orca, she likes the ocean, me too


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BERNHARDT GMT2














*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Stock rubber for a snow day!


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Going with Madame UGLY A$$ today x 1.*_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love this Oris and it works great on leather, canvas or the bracelet. Very versatile watch.

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Turtle today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Two liner Thursday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Drunk Mido today.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Aggie88 said:


>


Nice combo!


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Crashatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A steel slab


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## mastersword (Aug 29, 2016)

Wearing my Seiko SKX on a blue nato


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

IWC Aquatimer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Supernova SD4K


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Hi all my WUS friends !! It's an Orange Monster 






day !! Be safe


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

LLD couple days ago



And today B&M Classima


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Tuna.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

New pick up, first time wearing it. Unfortunately, the bracelet is either way too loose or slightly too tight when adjusted. No half links or micro adjustment either :-( May have to let this one go.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Zenton M45.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Back to the Trident pro vintage 43. Such a great little diver, haven't even unwrapped & sized the
bracelet yet, i think this watch was made for leather. She's really growing on me... <3
Have a great day folks!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Have a good one guys.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Just got this bad boy today, the build quality and lume are surprisingly good at only $155. Very happy with this purchase.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Went with the one on left after a bezel swap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing my 1680 red today


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

GMT modded 7002

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

It's seen better days (and some worse); still trust it.

CX 12k


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#Vintage #OMEGA















*


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Did you really match your watch to your sneakers...or was it the other way around ?? Just kidding !!! (?) Nice hook up on your watch bro !!


watermanxxl said:


> Zenton M45.


----------



## Mikey.S (Jan 12, 2013)

Squalematic










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Buongiorno!


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*
mm300........
*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Red and gold for the eve of lunar new year!


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Swiss Legends Atlantis 48mm dial, 1000m water resistant. Eta 2824-2 movement. The Yellow dial adds some sunshine to a gloomy winter day.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF!!

PilotFriday with the Alpina Startimer PVD Chrono. I think I want the bi-compass Alpina automatic Chrono 
I think this watch looks great on the green canvas.

Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_
ENNEBI FONDALE 1000M AND THE uTs 3000M on the right._


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver to wrap up the work week.


----------



## mastersword (Aug 29, 2016)

Squale 1521


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

GMT today. My third Aquadive (100 DLC & 500). Not sure I can keep this and the 500 just acquired. Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

NM-1 said:


> GMT today. My third Aquadive (100 DLC & 500). Not sure I can keep this and the 500 just acquired. Any feedback appreciated.
> View attachment 10661234


I have a buddy here looking for a GMT. How much should I tell him for this if you were to sell?


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF!


----------



## ronr9286t (Dec 13, 2007)

Porthole today.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZB24


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


> TGIF!


 SEA URCHIN !!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Time In said:


> Did you really match your watch to your sneakers...or was it the other way around ?? Just kidding !!! (?) Nice hook up on your watch bro !!


Yeah...don't know how THAT happened.  coincidence? 
Thanks Time in; Zenton indeed makes a great watch.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sinn'n on this chilly Friday





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

SWI Limited Edition #20 of 250
Swiss Made:
Valjoux 7751 movement.
Data, Day, Month, 24 hour indicator, Moon Phase at 6:00.
46mm case diameter. 200m water resistant, dual deployment bracelet release with safety latch. 5 link bracelet with screws not pins


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Birds are hungry today, we got 6'' of snow... HAGWE to all!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

TGIF! Taking the Mido for a lap this evening.

Have good one folks!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Classic SKX for me to start the weekend:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

191145 said:


> SWI Limited Edition #20 of 250
> Swiss Made:
> Valjoux 7751 movement.
> Data, Day, Month, 24 hour indicator, Moon Phase at 6:00.
> 46mm case diameter. 200m water resistant, dual deployment bracelet release with safety latch. 5 link bracelet with screws not pins


Dang, hadn't seen these in a few years. I use to own the silver/white version, very nice watches.
Word was, Armand Nicolet made these for SWI. Not sure if true or not but they sure share
a lot of the same characteristics.



Gorgeous complete calendar w/Guilloche dials.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Guess who I'm rooting for in the Super Bowl ??? HAVE A NICE DAY !!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh yeah. Super Bowl. I forgot about NFL.

Who's playing? Patriots and Packers? lol


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Too fricken' COOL DMCBanshee !! I've been birding for over 30 years, Me and the Mrs live in the woods !! Gotta love it !! As far as feathered friends go..._"A Bird On A Hand is Better Than...mmmmm...Nothing !!"_ Be safe this weekend all my friends... 


DMCBanshee said:


> Birds are hungry today, we got 6'' of snow... HAGWE to all!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wearing this Gruppo Gamma Divemaster that I just received.

















Thanks.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Ready to Shark dive tonight ...

arrrr sleep is what I mean


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Time In said:


> Guess who I'm rooting for in the Super Bowl ??? HAVE A NICE DAY !!
> View attachment 10666898
> View attachment 10666914


Who else *would* you root for ??? :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Zenith El Primero '69 reissue on grey nubuck to end the work week. TGIF!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Zelos Hammerhead today. Forgive the reflections and the crappy iPhone pic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lazydog (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm wearing a Doxa Sub T conquistador

non production

LD


----------



## Dichro Chrono (Jul 25, 2007)

This puppy just landed! Mido Ocean Star Captain in blue. What a stunner. Threw it on a Geckota grey canvas strap and snapped a crappy iPhone pic. :-d


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Eterna Kontiki


----------



## Jedi_2112 (Feb 13, 2012)

Planet Ocean 2500


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

T-hunter said:


> TGIF! Taking the Mido for a lap this evening.
> 
> Have good one folks!


Nice combo brother John!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Time In said:


> Too fricken' COOL DMCBanshee !! I've been birding for over 30 years, Me and the Mrs live in the woods !! Gotta love it !! As far as feathered friends go..._"A Bird On A Hand is Better Than...mmmmm...Nothing !!"_ Be safe this weekend all my friends...


Thanks my friend! We live in the woods too and kids, wife and I love to feed birds too. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This pic makes me miss mine. Love the Juggernaut especially with black sapphire bezel, wear it in great health buddy!


----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

Back home safe and sound from service...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Night's watch, Seiko SRP279 on BC rubber straps.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Lawless Diver on stingray shoes.


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

SWI Limited Edition #20 of 250
Swiss Made:
Valjoux 7751 movement.
Data, Day, Month, 24 hour indicator, Moon Phase at 6:00.
46mm case diameter. 200m water resistant, dual deployment bracelet release with safety latch. 5 link bracelet with screws not pins




Dang, hadn't seen these in a few years. I use to own the silver/white version, very nice watches.
Word was, Armand Nicolet made these for SWI. Not sure if true or not but they sure share
a lot of the same characteristics.



Gorgeous complete calendar w/Guilloche dials.






SWI had some great deals when they were cleaning out their inventory. 
It is hard to believe, I have seen SWI copy watches. 
Why copy a sub $2000 watch?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

TRITIUM RULES the NIGHT!!!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

I hate my phone's camera. 









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Accutron VX 200
Automatic Valjoux 7750


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Enjoying cayman
View attachment 10673450
View attachment 10673458


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Cobra de Calibre Crossfire for Saturday after waking up to the pebble









Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Blue Sea Urchin today !


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Smile, you're online.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

5eight7 on Orloff gator this morning before playing golf in the 30 degree weather.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Night's watch, Seiko SRP279 on BC rubber straps.
> 
> View attachment 10669578
> View attachment 10669586
> View attachment 10669594


 Nice watch. I've got 1 also. I really like the Gun Metal Finish logos on the dial. 
Seiko should have done that to the SNZG87 (pic below) along with the day/date frame. Or PVD Black, like the case.
It's a Keeper though, I like it.

Cheers !!


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Years back I received a letter from _VISA _stating I will lose my "points" if I don't use em'...... What points ?? I guess pts accrued over MANY years. Anyway...I had a "boat load" of them !! I could get practically ANYTHING they offered for "nada". So this REACTOR was free to me !! It took ALL the pts to grab this baby. It's one of the few quartz I own. Have a safe weekend everyone !!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



JohnQFord said:


> Who else *would* you root for ??? :-!:-!:-!
> 
> View attachment 10667922


 YEAH !!! Miss The GRONK though !!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Another atypical watch I post here just because it qualifies at 200M+!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Afternoon pic, right now 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

This DeepBlue monster today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoying these two protos today

The Straton Syncro 40mm Chrono


















The Blue dial Cascais with Swiss auto mvt


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Still in love... 










Sent from a red phonebox for two shillings and sixpence.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

_[just *had* to borrow this]_


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good saturday night


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Don't think I've worn this one since Halloween. Took it and the pup for a walk in the woods.


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Off to the range today. Wearing something that can take the shock from the recoil.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Don't think I've worn this one since Halloween. Took it and the pup for a walk in the woods.


 MONSTER !!!!


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Swap to the Aquamount









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch to the Gavox Avidiver


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

New arrival. 
Maranez Bangla 44mm Sodalite stone dial. Virgin Brass. Will let it patina naturally. 









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

My father wore this for much of the 80's. I really should get an appropriate rubber strap for it.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

Fortis represent


----------



## sstarbuck68 (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

evening switch to the dweller


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Seiko SKX/MM300 mod:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For tonight Seiko Solar SNE 394


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*GMT2 in da house!! #Bernhardt #USA #SwissETA















*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Soarway Diver.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Scorpène again.


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dinner with the black bay red


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Seawolf


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

To everyone in my neck o the woods,good mourning.To everyone else good Sunday...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Remember _"Rat Fink" ?......_a _"Fink Foot" _is holding the watch upright ! Seiko Gen 1 Orange Monster 






today..


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Inviato dal mio XT1032 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday Sweet Sunday


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

lazy sunday afternoon


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Left and right

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing the Bull Shark on bracelet this morning. Love this watch. Well made and finished, great size and proportions for me, and a great value.

Hope you all have a great day. 
B











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm starting this Sunday with the 372 on my favorite strap


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Just picked up an SKX mod. Really happy with it.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Staying dry with 500m WR and Gore-tex









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko Premier SNA586

Nice extra detail on the dial. Really dimensional.
The gold rings around the 2 subdials are actually screwed down to the dial.
THAT'S extra effort IMO. Not an expensive watch either.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Armida A2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMVAMPYRE (Aug 21, 2007)

Range day, so the Phantom is on the wrist.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the PADI on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas this afternoon and Zoe is wearing one of her new G-Shocks 









The PADI is simply awesome and has become a fave. It works so well on canvas too 



























Got the matching PADI socks :lol:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Going to dust off my snorkeling gear... Wife is filling up the tub. Time to go play mermaid and a diver.

More ? of ⌚ on Insta?


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Blue Pelagos for Monday, very apt... 😂

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Super Jubilee from Strapcode arrived today. I had a Monster clasp lying around which was clutch. Really tops off the look.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

horolicious said:


> Going to dust off my snorkeling gear... Wife is filling up the tub. Time to go play mermaid and a diver.
> 
> More  of  on Insta


Is that like playing "escaped convict and the warden's wife?"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Some Dead with the Red on today - enjoying a new release from the old band.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Doxa 600t


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch to the Fifty Fathoms. I wore this one Monday and placed it in the safe dial up Tuesday morning at 7:08. I just picked it up and it gained 3 seconds and was still running after almost 132 hours.


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

2893


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Modded sumo and my buddy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good monday morning


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BERNHARDT #GMT2 #USA #SwissETA





















*


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2017)

My 23 year old CWC SBS diver with new crystal and MN strap.


----------



## adamkov (Jun 15, 2016)

My firm favourite SKX013


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue Puck wishing all a great week ahead


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Glad you asked that question Sergeant
Casio G branded GD350. Easiest dial to read in Casio line. IMO.
No pics posted. Who on planet earth doesn't recognize one?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

EZM 6


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
I am wearing the Mercer on my first Heuerville strap purchased years ago. It was called the peanut  classic strap. I do prefer this watch on a brown strap. I'll try different combos this week. 
Have a great day. B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZD75


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tissot Seastar


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

mid morning swap to the Armida A1-45mm which lights up walking from the parking lot to the office


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

I backed my _Tissot T-Race chrono/auto _out of the garage today.. 












 have a safe week everyone


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

horolicious said:


> Going to dust off my snorkeling gear... Wife is filling up the tub. Time to go play mermaid and a diver.
> 
> More  of ⌚ on Insta


 KANJI !!!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

5513 again today...


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sun's back up...









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

005 on SAS rubber. Great feeling strap.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

DB Sea Ram









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

(Dated pic, so date wheel is wrong, but whatevs...)


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 SUMO !!!!


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I stuck with the Fifty Fathoms today, I just couldn't take it off this morning. What a fantastic sports watch!


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

New affordable addition to my humble collection in 2017
Steinhart Ocean 1


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SKX009


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight it'll be the Bull Shark


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Just arrived late today my new Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military. No time for a photo shoot so a couple of quick grab shots. Next time will be the real pics hopefully.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

This oldie on a new CincyStrapWorks seatbelt "Stealth Bond".


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*BERNHARDT #F71
















*


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Tag Heuer Aquagraph


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



anabuki said:


> View attachment 10704882
> 
> 
> View attachment 10704938


 MT. FUGI !!!!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Let the sun and artego fuse


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



castlk said:


> Just arrived late today my new Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military. No time for a photo shoot so a couple of quick grab shots. Next time will be the real pics hopefully.


Congrats!! It's a beautiful watch and what a great wrist shot!!
Is that the latest LE version with the high acrylic dome?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New day and new addition. Arrived yesterday, long time coming Oris sixty-five









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Hi Brice thanks for the kinds words. Actually I bought it pre-owned from a forum member here at Watchuseek. He bought it new last April, is has a sapphire crystal according to the model number on Steinhart's website.


Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats!! It's a beautiful watch and what a great wrist shot!!
> Is that the latest LE version with the high acrylic dome?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Roadking1102 said:


> New day and new addition. Arrived yesterday, long time coming Oris sixty-five
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations. It's become one of my favorites!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Aqualand


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congratulations. It's become one of my favorites!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!!! Wearing it now, I can see why 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

My Deep Blue today...till my 10y anniversary "Blue Smurf" arrives it's on my wrist quite a bit....Happy Tuesday






LQQK !! Smurf arrived !!


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

OVM on gray leather strap, too matchy-matchy? Thoughts?


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

The NTH Vintage Nacken Blue for today.

Happy Tuesday.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun again today. Whenever I wear this I sometimes wonder why I even have other watches, but then I realize that's crazy talk.


----------



## The0retical (Oct 13, 2013)

Delfin with the bracelet Jason sent along. This isn't some slapdash "I promised it so here it is" bracelet either. No rattles or weird finishing issues and compliments the watch nicely.

Really happy I waited.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Enjoying 100m of WR.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

SBDC031


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

gdb1960 said:


> OVM on gray leather strap, too matchy-matchy? Thoughts?
> View attachment 10707666


That combo looks perfect, excellent choice


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> That combo looks perfect, excellent choice


Thank you! I appreciate the feedback!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Night style..


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Phenomenatoing it today at work 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Phenomenatoing it today at work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The blue one looks great 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five24 this Tuesday


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

... CW Trident Pro on B&R Canvas ...






​


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

weklund said:


> ... CW Trident Pro on B&R Canvas ...
> 
> View attachment 10714386​


Mmmmmmmmm, nice! You guys with your Tridents represent a real threat to my budget. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755​


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IMG_5462 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Taking a break from sports/dive watches. A few hours of wrist time before I hit my bed with Mr" Tissot Carson P80.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OMEGA








*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

Steinhart


----------



## Katoolsie (Jul 13, 2015)

My turtle!


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

...and my (much) older Turtle


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Orient Blue Ray today, Feb.1,Wednesday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I am wearing the awesome yet affordable Mido Titanium Ocean Star diver. 
Love it and considering getting the blue SS later on too.

Cheers. B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

o| Wrong forum again


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Where did January go is what I wanna know_








_
Oris 65

_


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Good morning Folks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Skindiver..


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Martinus said:


> View attachment 10715338


Awesome, under the radar classic!


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Seiko out of the garage..









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

PAM along with some 'light' reading...


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

My new arrival !! Deep Blue Master 2000 10y Anniversary (blue-orange)/aka 












Blue Smurf


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Vanguard


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

One of these, until I figure out which one I'm keeping.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Just got this UTS 4000m and I'm in love!


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

My first ever bronze watch was in the mail tonight. I was looking for one for quite some time now, but didn't want to break the bank. The Gruppo Gamma seemed to be a good choice at a decent price point and I thought the design was rather appealling. I have to say the first impressions are exceeding my expectations. And here some pics!




























Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

*


























*


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Damasko strap from WatchMann.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Can never stay away too long



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Vacheron Overseas today


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loving the Cascais blue proto 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Ignore the date. I'm too lazy to take another pic, lol.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

I picked up a cheap seiko 5 for my 7 year old and strapped on an army green 2 piece nato. He's in Spanish immersion hence the Spanish day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For those who lived through the 70s, this song was playing in my head posting my Omega SMP photos, "The Harder I Try, The Bluer I Get." By The Free Movement. A classic song from the 70s.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

My new purchase for 2017
Steinhart Ocean 1.
At less than 400.00usd delivered I was not expecting the quality of the timepiece. 
It is running at +2 seconds per 24 hours.
It is a nice beater watch for outdoor activities, hiking, camping, fishing. I do not need to baby it like the Omegas, Breitling, Ulysse Nardin and Tag Heuer timepieces I have.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

One of these


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> Just got this UTS 4000m and I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 10722370


Congratulations! Great choice! Can you please tell me about the strap? I've been looking for one in that color. Is that an Isofrane, or did you get that with your UTS?


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Tauchmeister T250


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

An inexpensive favourite...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

...hasn't left my wrist in 2 days...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love my Oris65 42, works great on leather, canvas, steel, NATO.... very versatile and a beauty 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FoudesMontres (Mar 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Starting off the day with a non-diver.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Mesh


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

6306-7000 June 1976


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Hy,
my 'new' 'old' Orca


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Noon swap for gym and lunch.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Sif today


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

No-liner SD4K 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Trying on a new bracelet today...


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Hammy Jazzmaster


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

In a Pucking good mood


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Zelos Meterorite


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

58seven today still too cool to swim but the days are getting longer....won't be long


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

= sigh =


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

This...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Excuse the cell phone snap. New to the forums. My first WAYWRN post!

I present to you my 6 year old Swiss Army quartz field watch beater, black on black nato. I'm on the hunt for a "real" watch now!


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

BStu185 said:


> Excuse the cell phone snap. New to the forums. My first WAYWRN post!
> 
> I present to you my 6 year old Swiss Army quartz field watch beater, black on black nato. I'm on the hunt for a "real" watch now!


Ah crap, I didn't realize this was the dive watch forum :-s. Sorry...I'll get the hang of it.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

LIP nautic-ski


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Bangla.*


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## sc_junky (Jul 23, 2008)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*My 41 year old original owner never serviced 17 jewel automatic hacking day date Seiko watch

*_


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Sub 300 as I break in some new leather boots all week. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

My very brand new Emperor. So happy with it.



Don't know whether to get an Isofrane or not?


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

BStu185 said:


> Ah crap, I didn't realize this was the dive watch forum :-s. Sorry...I'll get the hang of it.


Welcome to WUS! I think you'll find the guys in this forum aren't real sticklers for that. It's more like a general guideline. I love VSA watches. See if you can find a nice Dive Master 500 automatic. They're great watches for the money. Incredible dial, solid construction, a fun display caseback and a very high quality movement. Here's a shot of mine.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF

Oris Carl Brashear LE on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sporting the Padi today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Still got that honeymoon thingy going.. ??



















All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a golden friday.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Ol' Reliable...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Congrats on this beauty


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cayman workout


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> 
> Oris Carl Brashear LE on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas.


Wow, perfect match!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Drunk Tuna today.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold SOA. HAGWE!!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

afternoon change: Martù straps, from Chile


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*







...I DID get it away from them....see !!


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

Just got in a strap that was too light. Hit it up with a little concoction of waxes and lanolin and got it 2 shades darker. Like it a lot now. Just need to wear it for 30 more years and it'll be perfect...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

amrvf said:


> afternoon change: Martù straps, from Chile


Nuovo? Castomizzato? Molto bello e particolare, complimenti! |>


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

dEUS77 said:


> Nuovo? Castomizzato? Molto bello e particolare, complimenti!


visto e piaciuto su ebay!
è un modello standard ma realizzato molto bene, pellame morbido di qualità e lavorazione molto buona.
appena ricevuto ne ho ordinato subito un altro un po' più particolare.

[seen and liked on ebay! 
it's a standard product but very well realized, high quality soft leather and good hand workmanship. 
just received I have immediately ordered another of it more characterized]


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Really like this watch and the company. Good watch and good dude who sells it. Happy Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Oops wrong thread hehe carry on

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the new arrival, love these Orsa Monstrum's...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

freddyb said:


>


Nice, miss it. Wear it in great health!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Last day test driving this beauty. It's gonna suck to say good bye. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Good friend of mine dropped this off for me to tryout . No cyclops today


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

amrvf said:


> visto e piaciuto su ebay!
> è un modello standard ma realizzato molto bene, pellame morbido di qualità e lavorazione molto buona.
> appena ricevuto ne ho ordinato subito un altro un po' più particolare.
> 
> ...


Parlavo dell'Helberg, è la prima volta che lo vedo sia al tuo polso che in generale!

I was talking about the Helberg, it's the first time that i see this model.

Spero che la traduzione sia comprensibile


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Friday afternoon goes to Helson.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Switch for the new arrival, love these Orsa Monstrum's...


Stunning pieces of art


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> Stunning pieces of art


Thanks buddy! HAGWE

Simon

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Going Commando today with the 2231.50.00 Ti.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing my 16710 today.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

flyersandeagles said:


> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


That is such a cool strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

MKII Paradive DLC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Change up for the evening (it just got a new battery so I had to wear it). 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Purple first










Great weekend gents


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Automatic Diver One PVD









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## sstarbuck68 (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

dEUS77 said:


> Parlavo dell'Helberg, è la prima volta che lo vedo sia al tuo polso che in generale!
> 
> I was talking about the Helberg, it's the first time that i see this model.


no, il CH6 è con me dal settembre 2014. è un prima serie.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I wish sizing these Seiko bracelets was easy ! 
NATO will have to do for now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the new arrived, Orsa Monstrum


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko sportura SSC359 chronograph.


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Marathon





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Still with the Chrono Classic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Casio mod


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

GSD is almost like a wrist band
View attachment 10759370


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

.....Deep Blue theme today.....Be safe you WUS's....keep your eyes on the road--not your watch...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I started the day with the Gavox Avidiver


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Aquaracer Chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Fresh off the truck.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Black Mother of Pearl


----------



## monod (Oct 9, 2012)

Happy Saturday! Citizen Prime.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Shabbat at 2:07 pm eastern


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Seiko SKX027 NOS

I've been waiting a long time to get my hands on 1 of these. They're not easy to find. Pretty rare.
I wore it several times with the Seiko Oyster style bracelet it came with, then put on a Seiko Divers Strap.
I went all out with a Seiko gold buckle for the strap. The bracelet is tucked away in a safe place.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



NYSCOTTY said:


> Seiko SKX027 NOS
> 
> I've been waiting a long time to get my hands on 1 of these. They're not easy to find. Pretty rare.
> I wore it several times with the Seiko Oyster style bracelet it came with, then put on a Seiko Divers Strap.
> ...


outstanding photos and watch.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Must be Seiko time...near vintage diver 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Relo60 said:


> outstanding photos and watch.


Thanks !! Back @ ya !!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Lets have us some more Seiko


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I still have yet to find the perfect strap for my HH without going full on blue. For now it's on a stingray strap I found on etsy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Cold rainy day. Need something to brighten things up a bit.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Evening switch, Trident Vintage pro. And a few cold ones & mudbugs.

Have a good one folks!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Blurtle this evening.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

tako_watch said:


> Must be Seiko time...near vintage diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SAWTOOTH !!!!


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

44mm. DLC Case and Buckle. Water Resistant to 1000 meters. Pusher actually screws out (not down) to lock. Even with the pushers unlocked (down) the watch is good to 300 feet. 5mm Sapphire Crystal.









Kurt


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hexa and a stout.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch to the 1680, not sure about the strap selection.... had to try it out.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Continuing today 









Yesterday shot


----------



## GreenManalishi (Feb 3, 2017)

Technically not wearing, but I was. I took it off while I was cooking.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

My brand new Emperor on a Strapcode bracelet today.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This one again this evening!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)

Helson Turtle


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

*In house in the house*


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

*In house in the house*


----------



## avlad (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 K2


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Ready for Super Bowl Sunday


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

.............Let's get ready to RRRRRRRRuuuuuummmmble !!!.....It's SHOWTIME !!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The new Scurfa DiverOne PVD with now yellow hand sets and an automatic mvt. 
Have a great Sunday 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> This one again this evening!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


This is gonna be great. Can't wait to see the revised thinner markers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Nautilus









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

NYSCOTTY said:


> SAWTOOTH !!!!
> 
> View attachment 10764698


oh yea!!!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wrist time for Omega SMP before the wife and I go on a 12 day overseas trip with limited access to the net.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

This guy for the SuperBowl!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Evening switch to the 1680, not sure about the strap selection.... had to try it out.


Is that suede?


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

tfinnan said:


> Is that suede?


Yes from Bas & Lokes


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Left and right for Sunday's run

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

All set for the game today, c'mon dirty birds!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the Seastar


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Took the Monster for a walk in the woods. The watch tagged along as well.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> This one again this evening!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


What a great piece. Enjoy


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing this for a bit as I have to ship it out. Nice proto. 
They crushed their campaign goal super quick 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PADI for super bowl party 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

That lume.....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Super Bowl 6309.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> That lume.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Is this going to be available?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

blakerad said:


> Is this going to be available?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Sold out already.

Made by Manchester Watch Works.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenManalishi (Feb 3, 2017)

This was earlier. My Oris went to the beach. My arm went too.


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Heuer to start the week with.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Just can't take it off


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

A1


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

GreenManalishi said:


> View attachment 10777642
> 
> This was earlier. My Oris went to the beach. My arm went too.


Ahhh I just realised what the Sinobi is a homage of!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monday simple utilitarian. Great week ahead


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Benarus today a big Watch for a big Patriots win !

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Oris Prodiver Date









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux *****PATRIOTS !!!!!******

PATRIOTS !!!!!


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Doxa


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Early morning swap due to the arrival of first






H2O dress .


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Shrouded diver on Watchadoo bracelet


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Orient Pepsi Mako 1st Gen today. This thing is a real Stunner... The dial color and the way everything works together on this watch is amazing. Especially for the price. It never gets old. I just can't do it justice. Especially with the phone camera.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> That lume.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Dang!! Must be visible from space 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the work week with the Mercer on Art's peat moss (Horween) leather strap.

Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*







.....my OM latched on and won't let go......


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Tuna back on super jubilee 

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Momentum Torpedo









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

All day long...


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

....subbing for OM is a Gen 1 BM (just arrived)...Geckota going on 2morrow...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Swinging old school mid-size diver for today.....

*Citizen NY2300*


























b-)​_


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Doxa sub300 for the last couple of days









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Modern Explorer II to start the week. I am still shocked over last nights game results.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Same one again today










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o on Super engineer ii


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Same one again today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would not change the thickness of the hour indices, but the again, i don't have a vote since I did not pre-order. Stunning watch!


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

New arrival!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Time In said:


> ....subbing for OM is a Gen 1 BM (just arrived)...Geckota going on 2morrow...
> View attachment 10786210


Congrats! Nothing like the first Gen!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vintage Omega chrono calibre 1040. 
Have a good evening. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Vintage Omega chrono calibre 1040.
> Have a good evening. B
> 
> 
> ...


Ridiculously gorgeous !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this blue and the A1. Best Armida period.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Tuna lamp on; Good night!

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Back to my 'flavor of the month' it seems. Ti Tuesday


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> H2o on Super engineer ii


nooooo! :-(

imho the best is its bracelet! b-)


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

Excursionist


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Still sporting my recent acquisition. I can't believe the value for the money on this one. It feels like I spent 3 or 4 times what I actually did.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

amrvf said:


> nooooo! :-(
> 
> imho the best is its bracelet! b-)


Yours is beautiful. I just could not wait to resize the bracelet


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bitten & smitten by the Orca


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Went with the Oris 65 today and put it back on the bracelet which is best so far for the office. 
Cheers. B

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

....got in yesterday......after cleaning it up...I don't think this Monster was ever worn !!..... 






View attachment 10794466


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver on a ToxicNato.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

116600


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Tsar



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

SKX on BC rubber strap.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Casio Edifice beater.

Pic from Sunday but still wearing it today!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

today black soul, heavy duty non only in water! b-)


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Doxa today









Seamaster yesterday









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

005, plus a burger with eggs!


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

K500


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Alpina Chronograph day


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Armida A8









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Right behind you, Hun23.

Todays fare, Nacken Vintage Blue


----------



## AngusBC3 (Mar 2, 2011)

My firate ever dive watch purchased today


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

BlancpaiN Bathyscaphe ceramic today


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

thach said:


> This oldie on a new CincyStrapWorks seatbelt "Stealth Bond".


I've been thinking about picking this strap up, how do you like it?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Red one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I got this new Borealis Proto in for a test drive, the 41.5mm Sea Storm. Typical nice quality from Borealis. Super nice lume and cool chamfers  if you like the BPFF style but can't or won't spend the $ on one, this is a nice homage (i owned a BPFF)and the case is very different so it's not a 1 for 1 copy.

Quick pics



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I am getting repetitive here


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I got this new Borealis Proto in for a test drive, the 41.5mm Sea Storm. Typical nice quality from Borealis. Super nice lume and cool chamfers  if you like the BPFF style but can't or won't spend the $ on one, this is a nice homage (i owned a BPFF)and the case is very different so it's not a 1 for 1 copy.
> 
> Quick pics
> 
> ...


Very nice! I could go for that.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

slow_mo said:


>


Such a great looking watch.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Jack1775 said:


> I've been thinking about picking this strap up, how do you like it?


Very comfortable. I don't buy a lot of straps, so I have to be selective. I've had a couple from CincyStrapWorks, but this is the first "seatbelt". I also have a $40 Phenomenato to compare it to. Both are extremely similar in quality. I'd say the Phenomenato has a _slightly_ smoother feel to it, but very slight. I'd worn the Phenomenato for a month straight, every day, and it is starting to show some wear at the holes. I really like the grey color and the hardware of the Phenomenato as well.

I've been wearing the CincyStrapWorks stealth Bond for over a week straight and I am loving it. Really smooth. Really comfortable. Great quality feel and not flimsy. I'll try to report back regarding durability at the end of the month. So far though, I cannot recommend it highly enough. At almost 50% of the price of a Phenomenato, it's a no brainer if you're budget minded like me.

I like them both a lot. Both seem to be very well stitched. I did feel some scratchiness from both of them at a seam or two, and fixed it with a hot knife. If they both wear out at the same rate, I'd pick up 2 more CincyStrapWorks seatbelt Stealth Bond straps, no question.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

TradeKraft said:


> Such a great looking watch.


Thank you.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient 'Pepsi' Mako.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Just in today..


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

@thach 


Thank you for the thorough review! Will definitely order one shortly.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Ennebi this fine day.

*


----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

thach said:


> Very comfortable. I don't buy a lot of straps, so I have to be selective. I've had a couple from CincyStrapWorks, but this is the first "seatbelt". I also have a $40 Phenomenato to compare it to. Both are extremely similar in quality. I'd say the Phenomenato has a _slightly_ smoother feel to it, but very slight. I'd worn the Phenomenato for a month straight, every day, and it starting to show the wear at the holes. I really like the grey color and the hardware of the Phenomenato as well.
> 
> I've been wearing the CincyStrapWorks stealth Bond for over a week straight and I am loving it. Really smooth. Really comfortable. Great quality feel and not flimsy. I'll try to report back regarding durability at the end of the month. So far though, I cannot recommend it highly enough. At almost 50% of the price of a Phenomenato, it's a no brainer if your budget minded like me.
> 
> I like them both a lot. Both seem to be very well stitched. I did feel some scratchiness from both of them at a seam or two, and fixed it with a hot knife. If if they both wear out at the same rate, I'd pick up 2 more CincyStrapWorks seatbelt Stealth Bond straps, no question.


Thanks for the recommendation Thach! I just placed my order.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

PAM (the watch, not the Pluggable Access Module), on a brutal black TC strap.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Never get tired of this one.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

SKX781 Orange Monster LOVE! I've neglected this one for a while.


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Vintage Kontiki Super


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Borealis Sea Storm prototype this morning, trying to see how it wears and we'll try some different straps on it over the next few days. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tfinnan said:


> PAM (the watch, not the Pluggable Access Module), on a brutal black TC strap.


Love that Pam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Lume


----------



## ianchen9449 (Sep 16, 2013)

Wearing my mm300. The divers extension is great for winter field work.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca performing well under faucet


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

....new watch and band....
View attachment 10807369


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Orca on Steel


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Orca


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

rockmastermike said:


>


Looks really nice, if you dont mind me asking, where did tou get this strap from?

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Hack_2nds (Aug 7, 2009)

My newest addition. Gave a friend my SKX009 and lasted about 3 months before I had to fill the Seiko pepsi diver void. 

Quick review -
Bad: Alignment not 100% on bezel or hands on my particular watch.
Good: Unexpectedly good accuracy (better than my Sumo, but I haven't checked positional variances yet).
Great: The dial is an awesome blue and I really like the comfortable fit.

Overall I like this watch quite a bit more than the SKX009 I had and think they are a bargain for what you get!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A rare snow day on the coast



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Still on the Bull Shark...









Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Showing some ANKO love.
Have a good one folks!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_*Citizen NY2300*

















b-)​_


----------



## nitroproof (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

the_watchier said:


> Looks really nice, if you dont mind me asking, where did tou get this strap from?
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


Thank you - it is a Rios strap


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dug it out to sell & forgot how much I enjoy Doxa. I give up; never going to be able to get rid of anything...


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Seiko today










Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love that Pam
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's a fun one, for sure. Have to add some more straps though!


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine on a Barton NATO strap. I just purchased the Barton straps. They have a fabric keeper instead of the metal rings. I like the way the red in the strap pulls out the subtle red power reserve hand and 1846 year above the date indicator. 
The power reserve complication is very useful. I also like that the cyclops for the date is on the inside of the watch crystal. The amount of superluminova that they used allows the time to be read for longer than 8 hours.
I am not a diver but this is my go to watch for any water sports I enjoy.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Fivetwofour today


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Scott6739 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Enjoy


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Enjoy


Thank you sir 😊🖒

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Cascais proto on natural chromexcel DrunkArtStraps 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yellow


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ That's a wee bit crack headed, just for the record. But I do love the Mudmaster.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Chasen KM (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Time to sleep









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Buongiorno


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Zero-dark-forty-seven; time to get the youthful motivated and battle-ready -- Have a great day everyone...


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris on new Strap today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Oris on new Strap today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

I wonder who among the original purchasers still have their Hexa F74s?


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

gdb1960 said:


> I wonder who among the original purchasers still have their Hexa F74s?
> 
> View attachment 10813474
> View attachment 10813482


Thought those were really cool when they came out. Glad to see there are still some being worn!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

PAM on distressed suede MF.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

tfinnan said:


> Thought those were really cool when they came out. Glad to see there are still some being worn!


I love mine. The only real issue that I have (total nit really) is the difference in color on the bezel. I'm going to try to get it relumed here in the near future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well I guess I like blue 
Oris 65 42 today still on bracelet 
HAGD
B










I freaking love this watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Roadking1102 said:


> Oris on new Strap today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Nice combo. Is that an Oris strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

'05 PO2500C 45.5mm


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. Nice combo. Is that an Oris strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, it's a Jack Foster in English Tan Dublin.

Another shot for your viewing pleasure 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca again


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Evant vintage 300


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pepcr1 said:


> Evant vintage 300


Sweet. How do you like it?
Mine should land soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Blue skies


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

PADI


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

.....blizzard today in Western MA...I luckily found a package store open...supermarket was still open too !!..all the makings for a pot roast....yumo !! Hunkered in now..


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

47040 today


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chocodove said:


> PADI


I'll join you 

PADI on DrunkArtStraps tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Letting Diesel bite everything he wants in our patio.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Latest addition, the Gavox Avidiver.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OMEGA














*


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Another lume shot in the morning


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Perrelet Seacraft Chronograph 777


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Orca


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

New acquisition...great vintage feel!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

My Sub LV


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/589dbfd2d4bd0/20170210_082404.mp4

Orca


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_Just arrived! Bang... Bang... Bangla 44 w/Breciated Jasper stone dial
_


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!!! H2O Kalmar II


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

....17'' of snow yesterday here in MA...just gonna stay home and crash...


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Salut les amis

I went back to the Borealis Sea Storm prototype with C3X1 lume ND dial this morning. The bezel is really cool, I like this watch more and more as I spend time with it. 
B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## ABN Medic (Feb 8, 2017)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Gunny canvas strap...


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Friday night, time to go out for a few cold ones. 😃










Hope you will all have great weekend!

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

1989.....Yes sir! I picked this baby up new when I was 20 yrs old . Needs a little work but still keeping great time after a fresh battery was installed 3 days ago.

Seiko SBG258J1


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Squale and mesh


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Debert time


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Friday swap to crepas


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Cheers! Thanks to Franco60 for prompting me to make an afternoon switch.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

freddyb said:


> Latest addition, the Gavox Avidiver.


Very nice!! I really like mine.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gotta end PilotFriday with my Alpina PVD chrono. Another pilot will soon join it in the rotation 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ZeroZeroZero for some wrenching on the old Yamaha this afternoon.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

A9


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)

sent from my phone


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

freddyb said:


>


Cheers!


----------



## jalesi (Jan 1, 2016)

When I went to work this morning, I had this:









When I got home, I found a round package with this:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Astropin said:


> sent from my phone


I miss mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lngl15 (Aug 15, 2012)

1972 Eterna super compressor diver


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy weekend gents


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

On the factory wheels....


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OMEGA SEAMASTER #70sMesh #StrapCode #SuperFly















*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Scurfa - my go to weekend watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

WWC Seatime with Adidas Superstar








Lunch with Cheese baked rice








YEEZY Ballot Failed









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 On Super Engineer


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

One of my favs, as bright as a torch at night- Helsonq


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Last time for this one for a while....


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Vintage C023 on Gas Gas Bones


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

....it was a shocker to find out who selected my diver today--made a nice choice too !! Be safe my friends..drink responsibly...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Still going with my modded Bangla ala Ennebi styling.

*


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


... Trusty 1680 ...






​


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

New MM300


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Still this...grey rubber today...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Libra watch!









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Doxa 750t GMT









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

thejames1 said:


> Doxa 750t GMT
> Sent from my Samsung S7


Decided to join you!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Green Borealis Bull-Shark

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 World Time SRP687, Second Hand Mod.

I put this "Jet" second hand on last week. Ordered it from Esslinger's. The hand is made for the Seiko SNAF01 Pilot Watch. (Which I have, of course.)
The hand fits the bill just fine for this watch too. The 1st & 2nd pics are before & after.







































CHEERS !!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This beauty landed today!
Love it!! Small dial and all 

Turbo photobmb 




































Celebrating the new arrival 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helson White Sharkdiver on ToxNATO Shiznit N80


----------



## lngl15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Vintage Wittnauer Geneve Diver


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver for some golf and relaxation today


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The Puckster needed some attention and water


----------



## Scooter McTavish (Nov 24, 2016)

Chris Ward Pro 30


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Chasen KM (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got this beauty from my AD this afternoon. 
Love the khaki/brown dial. 
Cheers. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Got this beauty from my AD this afternoon.
> Love the khaki/brown dial.
> Cheers.
> 
> ...


Never really attracted to Alpina. But man this looks great!

Sent from my HUAWEI SCL-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Time to sleep









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rudykruger (Jul 17, 2013)

Boring old Orange Monster never gets old


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

blau auf blau! b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Tactix Bravo today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great Sunday guys!


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Squale vintage 1553


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Greetings from Turks and Caicos.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

This week's watch.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

It's Artey on Sunday with bandoleer bracelet
View attachment 10850242


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

freddyb said:


>


So your gavox made it to that mysterious island with all the megalithic heads/bodies


----------



## runzuk (Jan 30, 2017)

My new Armida A4 








..








..








..









Nice weight about 290 gram 
45 mm
I love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

SBDX017 again.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This little mod today!









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

.....my REACTOR was shellfish this AM....I got him out !!....(I found this conch on Sanibel Island about 20 yrs ago....had to clean it out....then 2 days to remove the barnacles)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing my latest purchase, got it yesterday from my local AD. Fun experience and love the watch. Has a really cool dial color and layout. 
Have a great Sunday. We're going to celebrate Lochlan's first birthday later. 
B



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## ABN Medic (Feb 8, 2017)

My smallest...








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Depozilla today


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Had to switch to this mesmerizing monstrosity........

*Seiko 2nd Gen Monster*

















I just really miss it. It's all better now.
Have a splendid Sunday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Not afraid of a little snow


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My 19 years "well loved" 173 today.


----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

I hate it when she takes my stuff...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

Squale 2002A today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Back from walking the dog in my Sharkey, now the cat wants attention!


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

.....time for the Monster to climb aboard......


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

stuck in the House with the Big Pilot on a snowy day in Boston.
expecting a storm tonight (not looking forward to shoveling tomorrow :-()..

meanwhile. i'm enjoying some Red Wine for time being.


Cheers


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Ready for the night, Mido Ocean Star in titanium, like a feather...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Nice picture William, I sold my 16600 a couple weeks ago. This doesn't help with my withdrawals


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Triplezero again today while working on some home repairs


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Nice picture William, I sold my 16600 a couple weeks ago. This doesn't help with my withdrawals


Thanks Jason. Only thing that cures your withdrawals is another shot.




Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Dievas MG-1


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My new favorite until tomorrow . The Orca dress


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

The '82 Tuna to start the week with.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Nice picture William, I sold my 16600 a couple weeks ago. This doesn't help with my withdrawals


I miss mine too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ennebi / Padron / Bulldog


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel​


----------



## lngl15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Marathon H3 Deep Diver Military Grade


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

The Zelos Hammerhead on canvas .


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

View attachment 10858170
[/QUOTE]

Truly unique Rafy, truly unique. I envy you, that material and the pearl dial, super combo.


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Orca on Steel


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

Glycine Airman 08 for me today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux ********Seiko 5 SNZG02*********

Seiko 5 SNZG02


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

New Samurai on Zuludiver strap


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Wish you all a great work week. I'll start it with the Doxa 300 50th anniversary 
HAGD
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Great week ahead to all
View attachment 10860370
View attachment 10860378


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Ivo P said:


> View attachment 10858170


 M O P !!!!!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

soukchai said:


> New Samurai on Zuludiver strap











BLUE LAGOON SAMURAI !!!!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Some Turtle...
Have a good one folks!


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

.....I enjoy seeing the "warm" pics from my friends in the US and all over the world....brrrrr...


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

Smiths astral diver


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Black watch on a grey day


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Drunk Shogun today.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Toxic Shiznit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

.....sorry .......I posted 4 hrs ago.......I just had to share this cool pic I just took in a Liquor Store....(bottles were "as is"..) .....


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Today









Yesterday









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Mido Multifort

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Old school Casio. 80's style!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Fifty Fathoms to start the week


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

New arrival GW 5000


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am back to the Alpina Startimer automatic chrono, Love the watch and even dig the OEM strap- much improved vs. other Alpina I have had. Though my PVD Alpina Chrono also came with a nice strap. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sharksmile said:


> Black watch on a grey day
> 
> View attachment 10862474


One of the best looking Breitling I've seen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pjbwatches said:


> Smiths astral diver


Very very cool. 
What's the case size ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lngl15 (Aug 15, 2012)

1969 Eterna Super Kontiki with the Original Bracelet


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Deep Blue T100 DN Mil Op's right where she belongs...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IMG_5580 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## runzuk (Jan 30, 2017)

My new Armida A4 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crt43 (Jan 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Non-diver day today, this comfy beast instead!










Sent from a red phonebox for two shillings and sixpence.


----------



## runzuk (Jan 30, 2017)

Morgenfrost 








..








..








..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Shogun today!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepes & Waffles


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning.

I'm going with the Borealis Bull Shark black dial today. 
HAGD
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

SRP777 on Strapcode Super Engineer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

6309-7040.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as yesterday, but wearing the one I love the most on Valentine's.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux ********Seiko 5 SNZG02*********


----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux ********Seiko 5 SNZG02*********

Seiko Stargate Mod Today - My "Shumogate"


----------



## runzuk (Jan 30, 2017)

Armida A4









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

All weekend with this:



All week so far with this:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Hope everyone is having a terrific Tuesday.
A mid day switch.

I've been with this hot to trot piece since yesterday and even slept with this piece last night.
It was comfortable, the rubber that is. The rubber strap folks. 
*Casio MDV-102 Super Illuminator*









As much as I like the MDV-102, I got to go back to what drove my passion to this hobby.
Got to give some lovin attention back to my sexy......

*Seiko SKX007*









She just gets better with age. 


















So yeah, she's still the one....













Don't forget to spread the love y'all.
b-)​_


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Still sporting the Turtle. 
Have good one folks!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm trying to natural-patina (for now) the sh*t out of this bad boy so I've been wearing it exclusively since the weekend, as I am today for my desk diving adventures.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Whew, don't fall behind in this thread, it's hard to get caught back up!!

Here's my contribution for today. I am more impressed with it each time I put it on.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Just got this stunning watch yesterday 








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pjbwatches said:
> 
> 
> > Smiths astral diver
> ...


The case size is 37mm across without the Crown. 
48mm lug to lug.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

.......Monster today......


----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

Getting frosty out there...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Tuna









Couple of macros

















Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 Red for Valentine's Day of course ❤


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Rado Captain Cook.

























Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Sea Storm prototype on DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Been wearing this a lot.










"Yo, this Tapatalk is the shizzle f'rizzle. Y'all gotta try some..."


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue Sea Ram II


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Finish-up this Valentine eveing with the Tortuga...


----------



## lngl15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Vintage Aquastar for Duward day date diver


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Accutron


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Vintage Vulcain on BC rubber (hooray vanilla!).










Slightly punchy filter for the pic.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

New Borealis Porto Santo


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Still travelling... Just the watch I need eh?


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

My Gray Ghost...soon to be up for sale...I think.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Sterile Ennebi and BS300.

*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3, so guess I'm on a Shogun obsession this week.


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

docvail said:


> Been wearing this a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't frickin' wait for April 30th .


----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

Morning everybody. Seiko SKX today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## WindUpMerchant (Aug 15, 2015)

Patina'd 1970 5513


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

MN strap


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My first GMT.
View attachment 10885738
View attachment 10885754


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

New Watchgecko strap on the Seahawk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

....a sad pic today....I love living the woods...most of the time...last night sucked !!...


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Time In said:


> ....a sad pic today....I love living the woods...most of the time...last night sucked !!...
> View attachment 10886026
> View attachment 10886034


So did Bambi get it your way, and did a tree jump out in front of you?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

In case you're wondering, the strap was made by Bryan at Aevum Timepieces


----------



## Hack_2nds (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

SHANE 1000 said:


> *Sterile Ennebi and BS300.
> 
> *
> View attachment 10882586
> ...


You know Shane, I look at the pictures you post and then I look at mine and feel so unimaginative! ;-)


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Time In said:


> ....a sad pic today....I love living the woods...most of the time...last night sucked !!...
> View attachment 10886026
> View attachment 10886034


Dude! Are you okay? Was there anyone in the car with you?


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Haha! Definitely one of my favs! SLR001


----------



## lngl15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Vintage Breiling Geneve Spring ref 2016


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Well, I decided to keep my BANGLA! Back on my wrist!!
*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Borealis Porto Santo


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

garydusa said:


> *Well, I decided to keep my BANGLA! Back on my wrist!!
> *


Good for you! That's a looker for sure!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to my Doxa 300 50th anniversary earlier. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

docvail said:


> Been wearing this a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe. 
What's the dial color ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Hexa Osprey









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

The best-laid plans, and all that. This mod for the rest of the week.


----------



## tropicalone (Sep 4, 2016)

Sinn EZM 3 on Zulu strap










Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

I only do them for fun mate, I guess it's that artistic crap that floats around my head 24/7! either release it or become insane.

Your pictures have an orderly feel to them which is wicked good, I'm unorganized and not capable of that kind of order, so your lucky.



gdb1960 said:


> You know Shane, I look at the pictures you post and then I look at mine and feel so unimaginative! ;-)
> View attachment 10886986


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

52four for hump day this week.


----------



## jgsatl (May 1, 2013)

mmmm.. brussel sprouts.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

SHANE 1000 said:


> I only do them for fun mate, I guess it's that artistic crap that floats around my head 24/7! either release it or become insane.
> 
> Your pictures have an orderly feel to them which is wicked good, I'm unorganized and not capable of that kind of order, so your lucky.


Thanks Shane! You are WAY too kind!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Superbe.
> What's the dial color ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Champagne!

"Yo, this Tapatalk is the shizzle f'rizzle. Y'all gotta try some..."


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Full Lume Fever!










"Yo, this Tapatalk is the shizzle f'rizzle. Y'all gotta try some..."


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Now (w/pint), and tomorrow too! On buttery Mario Paci (Firenze) strap.


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Digging deep in the diver collection for today:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Diving photos taken yesterday


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

No brainer after what just landed. Can't believe I didn't do this way sooner. Wow... nicer bracelet than the Oris Aquis, IMO. Huge shout out to my bud EHV on this gem.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Lovely pics of a great watch Don. Happy for you.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mikeman said:


> Lovely pics of a great watch Don. Happy for you.


Thanks Mike! It is a real beauty. |>


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new arrival  the Astor & Banks Pilomatic LE with white markers and hands. German case and Swiss ETA mvt, assembled in Chicago USA
Love it. I'll have to take better pics outdoors.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPECTRE007 (Feb 15, 2017)

Omega Seamaster Spectre


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## runzuk (Jan 30, 2017)

Armida A4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runzuk (Jan 30, 2017)

Armida A4 on the beach 








..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi guys, wearing the pro one, too understated imho









Adding the movement pix









Sadly it's covered by









Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

SPECTRE007 said:


> Omega Seamaster Spectre


Welcome to the forum, awesome watch...awesome username and avatar, too for that matter!


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

The C60 Trident Pro Vintage today. It's my current favorite, it feels very classy and is a great value for the money!

View attachment 10895769


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

The Athaya Vintage Lamafa diver


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Padi today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lngl15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Seiko 5, 6119-8460 sport diver (NASA flight director Gene Kranz)


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

Morning everybody. Sharkie today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

K1 with my handmade strap


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Feeling blue today...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Tag Heuer Calibre 16









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

OM love again today!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Here are wristshots of the new Astor & Banks Pilomatic B2 in daylight. I am so glad I pulled the trigger on this. Andrew was great to deal with too. Would love to try their handwound model next 

Have a great day. B



















Slight dome is nice, gives out nice reflections but keeps the watch legible from all angles 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Vintage Dive.. 6309 7040


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire 500M On Canvas


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Another shot of the HC.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SPECTRE007 (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Early afternoon switch to this oldie but goodie diver....

*Citizen NY2300*

















b-)​_


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

Oris Carl Brashear today. I've freshly cleaned her up and forgot how good the bronze looks with no patina.

Graham

DailyWristCheck on Instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

.....My Gen 1 OM is a "non-wind"....so I gave it "Rosco" for assistance...


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Still wearing the 3290 Cousteau on Toxic. I'm trying to spend a week or more at a time with each watch before rotating. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

gnomon edition


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

thegrahambo said:


> Oris Carl Brashear today. I've freshly cleaned her up and forgot how good the bronze looks with no patina.
> 
> Graham
> 
> ...


Love this! And quite possibly my favourite case back of any dive watch!! Feel free to post a pic of that sexy beeeehind too (of the watch... just to clarify  )

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AngusBC3 (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Hi guys, wearing the pro one, too understated imho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that Pro One I had one on bracelet it really is a great watch!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

dinexus said:


> Still wearing the 3290 Cousteau on Toxic. I'm trying to spend a week or more at a time with each watch before rotating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a bad idea, I may try the one week thing.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pepsi on black strap today, c'mon Monday.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> That's not a bad idea, I may try the one week thing.


I'm in the process of simplifying my collection - more wrist time for each is always a better thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

New arrival! 40mm replacement of the 42mm I mistakenly sold. Love this size though!! Shoutout to Garydusa for a great transaction!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

gdb1960 said:


> New arrival! 40mm replacement of the 42mm I mistakenly sold. Love this size though!! Shoutout to Garydusa for a great transaction!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks outstanding with the orange Nato; like the 40mm on you as well. Everything is always good with Gary. Congratulations.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> That looks outstanding with the orange Nato; like the 40mm on you as well. Everything is always good with Gary. Congratulations.


Thank you! Gary is da man!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Still this one


















Yesterday shots


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

dinexus said:


> Still wearing the 3290 Cousteau on Toxic. I'm trying to spend a week or more at a time with each watch before rotating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch, and I've done the same this week with the same watch. It's actually refreshing.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Love that Pro One I had one on bracelet it really is a great watch!


Thanks buddy for the kind words, one of those watch that grows on me over time of ownership. The fit and finish on details is simply first class imho  
Sadly the great movement is closed with a solid case back, surely for good reason, however it would be great to be able to swap that with a LUC sport case back


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Kentex marineman all black!

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Black benarus Ti47 on the right, Black Ennebi on the left.*_


----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)

Day one for a new ToxicNATO on the worker


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## runzuk (Jan 30, 2017)

My Armida A4

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

SHANE 1000 said:


> View attachment 10847770


This is really cool. What is it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

TGIF with the Padi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Biggest presentation of my life today...

Wearing jeans, I ♥ SB t-shirt, Chucks, and cardigan. 005 on brutal black leather.










Nervous that they'll say no, terrified that they'll say yes!


----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

Morning everybody. A7 on Mondaine mesh today

And best of luck with the presentation, TFinnan


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Can't stop


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

New to me Megalodon V2


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Finishing up my week long Shogun ride.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

With my Oris 65








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowflake


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Greg Stevens GSD- A1


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Oris BC3 today 

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## lcw333 (Jan 12, 2017)

Nice Oris! I have been looking at the Oris Diver's Sixty-Five lately!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 
Wish you all a great Friday. 
My new Alpina Startimer auto Chrono for PilotFriday. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

looking good redzebra


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_TGIF fellow WUSsies! I'm feeling blue, the good kind of blue though.......

*Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster BN0151-09L*



























I can hardly wait for fishing season to get started again as this is an honest to goodness great water watch.
On soft rubber strap while at play.....

















Awesome affordable dive watch.
Have a great Friday and weekend everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Mesh


----------



## Dom73 (Jan 31, 2016)

Oris Diver 65 today


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Tapatalk ain't bad. It's just misunderstood...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon swap to ocean 7 L-6


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Friday booze time after a long week with the Pirahna








Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Turtle again on new Hadley Roma rubber.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

well done redzebra. Had no idea you had acquired a Bronze Armida A-7


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Alpina Yacht Timer


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Overseas this Friday


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

One of the best looking yellow dials I have ever seen. Very nice combo. That HR strap is a nice one....I had/have one(can't remember LOL) with orange stitching on my Seiko OM.



T-hunter said:


> Turtle again on new Hadley Roma rubber.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Just installed a new bracelet on the Orange Monster (SKX781). Although very aggravating :roll:, I have always wanted this one on the bracelet....Finally! I know we've all seen this a million times but ;-).


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SRP481K1


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one










Great weekend gents


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Rainy LA again confined to wine and Alpina









Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Captain Cook.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

This one:


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)

ready to go


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

.....verrry late post for me






...my 1st pic after a long day...


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

IW One diver today


----------



## Oklahoma (Feb 9, 2011)

Cannot delete in tapatalk. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oklahoma (Feb 9, 2011)

Currently wearing this. About half way through the date change.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Just installed a new bracelet on the Orange Monster (SKX781). Although very aggravating :roll:, I have always wanted this one on the bracelet....Finally! I know we've all seen this a million times but ;-).


.......no problem !!...looks great !! I love my Gen 1 OM on a bracelet too....they are comfortable and a perfect marriage with the watch. I agree !!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Match day! ⚽⚽😁










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Back on the stock Cuda rubber strap. 

















Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas delight


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Turtle!


----------



## lngl15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Omega Seamaster Professional Diver


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Zenith today


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Swap to Tuna

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

.....waiting for a Juggernaut IV to arrive.......it's keeping DB on my mind.......


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

At a swim meet








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still rocking the Astor + Banks blue pilot. 
Love it.

B



























At my usual Saturday afternoon spot for a late lunch and beers 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

UTS 1000m pacific horizon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Dom73 (Jan 31, 2016)

Omega Seamaster today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Corgeut









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Baume & Mercier Capeland XXL on Isofrane


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ZeroZeroZero today while repainting my daughters room.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> ZeroZeroZero today while repainting my daughters room.


Brave man, painting with the Pam.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

OVM on toxicnatos









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Fresh from the AD

Zenith 









Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good weekend....


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Fresh from the AD
> 
> Zenith
> 
> ...


Smoking hot! (Is that ok to say on a predominately male forum?)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

jcar79 said:


> Smoking hot! (Is that ok to say on a predominately male forum?)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




& THANK YOU

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to my PADI on blue DAS canvas earlier. 
Cheers. 
B









Got a new chauffeur 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely patina!


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Alpine trekking with the Boschett Harpoon! It performed admirably despite being iced over later in the day. Indestructible!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Chasen KM (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

motzbueddel said:


> Match day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unexpected 0:2 yesterday :-( The penalty miss was a shocker


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Italian sea and 6309-7040


----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)

A weekend of my newly modded Sea Urchin had me looking at it without needing to know the time 
DLW sapphire double dome crystal & ceramic bezel insert. The crystal makes the indices and hands really pop while the ceramic bezel insert takes on a metallic look and certain angles. Adds so much to a watch I already liked a lot.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard On Canvas


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The blessing to wash the hands and blessed with H2O ORCA Polis


















h


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Ninja tuna, on canvas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

OP today
Cheers


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Rocking the turtle  today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

lazy Rolex Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helson White Sharkdiver on ToxicNato


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

.....I'm gonna have a Blue wrist till my new one gets here.....


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The issue about buying another watch, is that there is no more room in the rotation or I will continue to dilute the current one


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Getting rid of spring fever at a local park/playground with the boys. Rockin' the Garmin in full-on digital mode...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

So got my Seiko back with me. Took a long time to get it fixed back in home country Poland for a decent price. Watch really was a first conscious purchase as a start to collection so has a special place in my heart. Watchmaker did good job to make it work, but watch was running really fast (2 min/day). Got it down to about 2 sec/6 hours so quite acceptable now. Next will be making sure it is water tight (will do it on my own as I have a right tool to do it), then maybe some polishing of glass (again on my own) as it seems to have some old residue. Bracelet is worn out, but again I knew very little when I was buying this piece.

Here it is:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Magrette on drunkart canvas


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Fully charged lume..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar 2 on stingray/Maddog combo


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

From Seafarer










To Divemaster 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing my ALS today while attending a wood carving show in Charlotte with my Dad and son. It's really amazing what these folks do with wood.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Late eve switch. 
Haven't worn this one since vacation in Brazil. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

Gotta love Amazon Prime Sunday deliveries...the Strapcode Endmill bracelet showed up today, I likey.


----------



## mjackson (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## inkTheory (Aug 6, 2016)

The light hit just right, at a red light


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Bring out the Hammer!

It's like fireworks when you walk into a dark space.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning

This one continues today.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

After sweating bullets at the House of Gains  with all black essentials










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SUMO SBDC0049, 0005/1000


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of the same


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

My current favorite, it's just so much watch for the money IMHO.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Been wearing the Zilla today each time I pick one out of the Pelican I realize why I liked them so much to begin with, such a fantastic watch and very unique.*


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

dEUS77 said:


>


bellissimo, ma imho un po' troppo grande e massiccio per il tuo polso! :-d

very beautiful, but imho too much great and thick for your wrist!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> View attachment 10917626


I love rice-grain bracelet! |>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

......I caught "Spidee" trying steal the BM I'm gonna wear today.....


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

gdb1960 said:


> My current favorite, it's just so much watch for the money IMHO.
> 
> View attachment 10937450


I wish it came in 40-41mm. I tried both sizes and the 38 was too small whereas the 43 was too big for my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Pilot


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Bangla 47 Titanium


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

amrvf said:


> bellissimo, ma imho un po' troppo grande e massiccio per il tuo polso! :-d
> 
> very beautiful, but imho too much great and thick for your wrist!


Grazie, ma non ha misure esagerate (lug to lug da 49mm) tranne lo spessore che è si importante ma portabile, forse proprio questa altezza inganna in foto facendolo risultare sul polso più grande di quanto non sia 

Thank you, but i don't think so :-d


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Yacht-master II today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Padi Monday.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm starting off my self-imposed bracelet-only week with this DB T100.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

300M WR, so posting here for the hell of it.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

harrym71 said:


> View attachment 10941634


Nice PADI pickup Harry!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

thach said:


> Nice PADI pickup Harry!


Thanks man.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Finally put the OVM back on the factory bracelet.Just too much rain lately in my neck o the woods for straps...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Monday vintage diver goodness....

*Citizen NY2300*



































A very impressive time keeper.
b-)​_


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Still honeymooning with the ALS today


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar SS


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Armida A1 brass









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Doxa


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Still with the PO this morning


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



dEUS77 said:


> View attachment 8232730


Water and fire proof!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Burton


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

PO2500C 45.5 (2005)


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Still honeymooning with the ALS today


Caseback shot pretty please 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

My DC66Si Blk

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Hope you all had a nice long weekend. 
I'm wearing the new Tactico TC2 expedition. I'm impressed with the case work, nice quality but the bracelet was a ..... to size 
Cheers. B


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Padi Monday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

Morning everybody. Seiko Mod today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Caseback shot pretty please
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


As soon as I get some time and decent light I'll take and post some.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Borealis today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*another arrival: Gruppo Gamma N-18B
*


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

....OK..this a change for me......I really do own other watches !!...until my new DB arrives later 2day..... I'll use this...(ETA 7750).


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Smp 300m today 










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

510


----------



## masterport (May 30, 2015)

Pam00372


----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Evening shift


----------



## Apexer (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)

Turtle power










Sent via Synchronized Cardioversion


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Ennebi black *_


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Tactico Anko









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr

*Just playing here, please indulge me...*


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Green and blue can work..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

DB T100









Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

My 4-day weekend continues, as does my bracelet-only week. Today I have the Zelos Hammerhead with its shiny-as-a-disco-ball bracelet. Party on my wrist!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

krpdm said:


> image by jppellet, on Flickr
> 
> *Just playing here, please indulge me...*


Nice shot


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Alyazirat (Oct 31, 2011)

Enviado desde mi SM-A310F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

It's been a very long time since I have worn the same watch for three days straight. I'm having trouble taking this one off.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to my Astor & Banks blue Pilomatic B2 
I'm crazy about this watch 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> It's been a very long time since I have worn the same watch for three days straight. I'm having trouble taking this one off.


They would have to cut my arm(s) to take it off! Superb


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

krpdm said:


> They would have to cut my arm(s) to take it off! Superb


Thank you!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

7549-7009 for today


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

1972 Hamilton Diver (200M/666ft) bought as NOS. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*No change.

*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

Spunwell said:


> It's been a very long time since I have worn the same watch for three days straight. I'm having trouble taking this one off.


I can see why. That's gorgeous.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zippotone (Oct 7, 2016)

Enviado desde mi MI 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

VSA Chrono Classic


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Seikologist (Apr 11, 2010)

All Right...
Hold tight...
IIIII'm Aaaaa Diiii Viiing Staaarrrrrr!!

See what I did there? Classic British rock? Anybody?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning!

Haven't worn the Oris in a while and it was begging for wrist time. I love this watch, it's quite perfect for me.

Have a gray day!

Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch junkie (Feb 1, 2017)

My zelos today


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Scholes (Jun 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Dive watch on leather for today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3 and so far it's at 0.0 s/d. Doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Seikologist said:


> All Right...
> Hold tight...
> IIIII'm Aaaaa Diiii Viiing Staaarrrrrr!!
> 
> See what I did there? Classic British rock? Anybody?


Sounds like some Ritchie Blackmore, Ian Gillan & co. Classic alright!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

6306-7000


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

On a long deserved vacation!


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Love this one, great combo.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

TradeKraft said:


> Love this one, great combo.


Thanks a lot!! 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

BC3, Coffee and chocolate cake;

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Went vintage today. Trying to decide if this one scratches my Doxa T-Graph itch (check out the subdial hands).









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Orsa Monstrum today


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

WreckDiver1321 said:


> I can see why. That's gorgeous.


Thanks very much


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

For business meetings, I usually wear the cayman


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

....a new DB came in today....I'm not willing to give my opinion yet...will come soon..not too bad...


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Got me a bag of monkey swag so back on the sif


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

double


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

My Navitimer today. Don't mind the date. Old pic, same setup.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Parnis 40mm GMT

Just arrived in post. Screw links, sapphire, ceramic, nice heft. What's not to like for $92 USD?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Just arrived (me) after a 2 week holiday in the Philippines. Had my nephew purchase this in Japan a year and a half a go. An absolutely beautiful timepiece with the green dial changing colours depending on the amount of light.

Seiko Sarb017 Alpinist on Hirsch Buffalo leather strap.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

BelowZero today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Wearing my Hamilton Day-Date today.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I know this coffin-like bracelet that comes with the Snorkel gets a lot of likes here; I personally think it looks better ok a rally strap but oh well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing my Fifty Fathoms today


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Non-diver day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Good day Gents...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

ND SD4K 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordanbav (May 25, 2016)

Back on bracelet...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

EZM 6


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Just arrived from Chile, by Martù Straps! ;-)


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*No change for now.*_


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

VSA DM500 Auto


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Tactico TC2 v1


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Roadking1102 said:


> Oris today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that oem leather strap? I'm looking for a good leather strap for my 65 42mm as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jswilson64 (Feb 10, 2016)

Happy birthday to me! I have no idea how my sweet wife knew exactly what I wanted....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

....."Moe" likes the Monster choice !!......


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Can't stay away from H2O for more than a day


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> Is that oem leather strap? I'm looking for a good leather strap for my 65 42mm as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a OEM, it's a Jack Foster strap. Very nice strap.

https://www.jack-foster.com/collections/the-jack-foster-premium-collection?page=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

"Diving" into 3 time zones.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Oris divers 65

















Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Black Shield today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Steiny Apollon today


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Another affordable for the evening,...

*Casio Super Illuminator MDV-102​*Looks great as is with the original integrated strap...









or sailcloth...









so next obvious thing to try is a bracelet...


























Works for me.
b-)​_


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My jet lag blue watch, Breitling Colt.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Just landed.
Absolutely love it .
Please excuse the lint on the strap. I was in a rush to post it.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

zed073 said:


> Just landed.
> Absolutely love it .
> Please excuse the lint on the strap. I was in a rush to post it.


Looks great Brian!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

zed073 said:


> Just landed.
> Absolutely love it .
> Please excuse the lint on the strap. I was in a rush to post it.


Absolutely unacceptable photo with those lint.:-d;-) I want a pepsi badly!:-!


----------



## HandyDad (Nov 2, 2016)

BB-8 approves.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Borealis Estoril









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II with the first of the ?spring? flowers


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Same as yesterday. The Eterna Super Kontiki 1973 Heritage to end the work week with. TGIF!


----------



## Slider63 (Sep 15, 2012)

Raven Deep Tech 2500 Vintage!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love this Cascais on Toxicnato. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slider63 (Sep 15, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this Cascais on Toxicnato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the blue dial version, with BGW9 Lume, correct?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## webicons (Oct 15, 2016)

New arrival. Expect to see a lot of this one. I'm loving it...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Half baked edition


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> ND SD4K
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Sri


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

I drug out the Aqua Terra for a picture last night so I wore it today. The deep, rich black dial is intoxicating.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My love SBDX001


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Spunwell said:


> It's been a very long time since I have worn the same watch for three days straight. I'm having trouble taking this one off.


Tremendous piece, Jason - congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sinn 104

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

TGIF Sporting the new arrival, Pelagos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*This on the right.*_


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Enjoying the new arrival 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Slider63 said:


> This is the blue dial version, with BGW9 Lume, correct?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Hi yes blue version only comes with bGW9 lume. It's great btw 
Black and white dial are available with the new C3X1 lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 
Wearing my Astor & Banks PilomaticB2 on its oem blue Horween W&W strap for #PilotFriday!
Absolutely love this watch and glad I pulled the trigger. 
Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Roadking1102 said:


> Enjoying the new arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy!!
Enjoy it for a long time. Have fun with straps too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richie.L (Mar 7, 2015)

Corum Coin.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Another G


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ajn3323 said:


> Tremendous piece, Jason - congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Anthony, I'm really enjoying this one.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Time to drill for maple water...


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

009 on navy blue Toxic NATO..wow!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)

Anyone want the rest of my collection? Can't see myself wearing anything else anytime soon.


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Orca on Steel


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats buddy!!
> Enjoy it for a long time. Have fun with straps too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't wait to get this on some DAS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Black red Hirsch Robby.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Affordable versatility...


















For today








b-)​_


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday guys. Enjoy the weekend as well.





















Cheers=Mabuhay

Rick


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just seeing this watch makes me want to watch Cool Runnings


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Dive-Chrono


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

...late post...but got it in my friends....


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Enjoy the weekend ahead


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Kalmar 2 OC with mokume bezel


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Doesn't want to come off.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Pardon the lint.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Helson on Hirsch Extreme today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Okay I finally had a chance to take some macro pictures of the Lange. I am no photographer (clearly) and these really do the watch no justice, it needs to be viewed in person. Such as they are, maybe it will give you an idea of how intricate the details are and how simply beautiful this watch is.

Yes I know this no dive watch but I post here everyday so figured you guys might appreciate a look.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Picture is from yesterday but wearing this today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Long and crappy day, ready to head home with the Scurfa BD1 on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos lume shot. Loving this watch ....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Just arrived, and golly I'm smitten!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Hexa K500









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*One for the chopping block maybe.*_


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

qtip.416 said:


>


That I s a cool picture


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

007 on an oyster bracelet:


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Squale 1545 classic


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

No diver for today morning 










Have a nice weekend All.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Lots of flooding in Jakarta so the Seawolf seems appropriate...


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the Marathon JDD


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Starting the day with PADI on ToxicDUO.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Saturday folks.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Omega Speedmaster, From the Moon to Mars.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to a favorite


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

It is not a dive into water but a dive into space timepiece.
Omega Speedmaster From the Moon to Mars.


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

New aluminium cases and still to decide what dial to put in...









Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

.....is that a banana on my pants..or just happy to see me with a watch ??


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

191145 said:


> It is not a dive into water but a dive into space timepiece.
> Omega Speedmaster From the Moon to Mars.


...........from your name I guess you "shoot" into space.....


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Perfect watch for ref youth soccer. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Day two and I am predicting a long honeymoon..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

005 on SAS rubber.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi guys 
I started the day with the Scurfa BD1 on a grey nato. Such a great diver. Wish it was a bit smaller and lighter to be perfect. 









Then I switched to the Alpina Startimer on a Terra canvas strap and I hit the Treehouse my favorite and usual Saturday spot 

Really fell in love with this one.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

B42 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Apollon on vintage leather today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Switch to this.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 10998090


Love that dial.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210​


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Just getting home from an all day baby shower for my little sister, changed into some comfortable clothes and the Avidiver for the evening.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Just getting home from an all day baby shower for my little sister, changed into some comfortable clothes and the Avidiver for the evening.


So are you still liking it?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> So are you still liking it?


I am enjoying it. It's a nice unique casual watch, good change of pace. I am impressed with the Miyota it's keeping great time on the winder. I haven't checked it on the timegrapher yet but don't really need to it's been spot on.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> I am enjoying it. It's a nice unique casual watch, good change of pace. I am impressed with the Miyota it's keeping great time on the winder. I haven't checked it on the timegrapher yet but don't really need to it's been spot on.


Good to hear. Being unique is what drew me to the watch originally. It's a perfect Nato watch for me.


----------



## mwheatley (Nov 15, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

My first Seiko since selling an Orange Monster in 2013. This thing is going to make watches fun again.










Looks massive compared to 40mm or less watches I've worn exclusively since 2013.


----------



## Gmpacc (Feb 26, 2017)

A Vintage Longines recently inherited from my Dad. Once I figure out how to post a new thread, I will ask for help in learning more about this watch. Tried vintagewatchresources. It is similar to two different 1952 self winding watches, but I can't find a match to the triangular hour markers.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

not diver today, but however marine original! b-)

changing blue


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

A rare day I don't wear a diver... Enjoy your Sunday guys.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Gmpacc said:


> A Vintage Longines recently inherited from my Dad. Once I figure out how to post a new thread, I will ask for help in learning more about this watch. Tried vintagewatchresources. It is similar to two different 1952 self winding watches, but I can't find a match to the triangular hour markers.


Just saw this. Anyhow the following link might help you chase its origins down a bit, as this one seems to be a spot-on match (even the quirky 3 o'clock marker).

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/232125659571?_mwBanner=1

It's a cool watch. Best of luck!

Edit: image from ad posted below (saving everyone from clicking through the link).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

This week's watch.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Helson


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Breit today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Love this watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Heuer Monnin 844 today.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

.....my Avatar says "have a safe Sunday my friends !!"


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

Happy Sunday all! SRP777 on a bond nato today. My dog couldn't care less lol.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Helm Vanuatu on the bracelet.


----------



## Stayclassycliff (Feb 14, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*









I am in love with the powermatic seastar. The power reserve is amazing for the price.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Okay I finally had a chance to take some macro pictures of the Lange. I am no photographer (clearly) and these really do the watch no justice, it needs to be viewed in person. Such as they are, maybe it will give you an idea of how intricate the details are and how simply beautiful this watch is.
> 
> Yes I know this no dive watch but I post here everyday so figured you guys might appreciate a look.


Nothing compares to ALS ..IMO. they have left Patek, VC chasing..

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Resco Manus on a Toxic Nato. Super comfy strap!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Dreaming of Lake Baikal

More 📷 of ⌚ on Insta📨


----------



## canuckfan33 (Sep 4, 2015)

Resurrecting my Zodiac Oceanaire from the bottom of the box, when I realized I have mostly black or white dials.










Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On a hike with my pups, a few miles in the woods now for a sammich break 









Took these earlier as I stopped to get the dogs some water. 
Have my Scurfa PVD Diver One on Toxicnato as well as a few essentials for a 6 hour hike.

Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Stuckx Rock on canvas zulu today


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Turtle mod with domed sapphire and new bezel.


----------



## lngl15 (Aug 15, 2012)

Vintage 1960's Clinton 17 Automatic/ 6atm Diver


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

No Diver rainy Sunday 

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Toh said:


> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


Super shot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

After a long hike, a little rest until dinner with the PADI. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

winners76 said:


> Nothing compares to ALS ..IMO. they have left Patek, VC chasing..
> 
> Sent from my rotary phone


I have really been impressed with this watch. The thing that has most impressed me is the fact that this is only an entry level piece and the level of finishing and attention to detail is on par with the more complicated offerings.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Triplezero for honey do Sunday, how does she come up with these things?


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> I have really been impressed with this watch. The thing that has most impressed me is the fact that this is only an entry level piece and the level of finishing and attention to detail is on par with the more complicated offerings.


Agreed, i think their finesse stays across all models only they get more complicated.

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Super shot


Thanks mate! 🍻

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> On a hike with my pups, a few miles in the woods now for a sammich break
> 
> Took these earlier as I stopped to get the dogs some water.
> Have my Scurfa PVD Diver One on Toxicnato as well as a few essentials for a 6 hour hike.
> ...


Love that Kershaw.

So you're saying I can have a pocket knife and a bottle opener, on the same tool?!? That's smart. Under $13 on Amazon with free Prime shipping? Genius!!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tfinnan said:


> Love that Kershaw.
> 
> So you're saying I can have a pocket knife and a bottle opener, on the same tool?!? That's smart. Under $13 on Amazon with free Prime shipping? Genius!!!


Yes 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Got to love the Padi dial 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Bull Shark to kick off the work week. 
Have a great day. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Bronze time! ;-)


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hexa F74 for a very fine Monday morning. I always love the way the dial face catches the light. Have a great day my friends!


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon JDD On Canvas


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Kalmar 2 DLC


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Love my Oris..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

........DB at the moment....hoping the mail will bring a new addition 2day.....have a good week you WUS's.


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

LLD


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

This just arrived at my door. I'm loving the blue dial on this!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Borealis today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1680 to start the work week


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

EA-Sport said:


> Love my Oris..
> View attachment 11015810
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love your Oris too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

omeglycine said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Freaking awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Love my Oris..
> View attachment 11015810
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic watch and great blue , isn't it ?!
Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Fantastic watch and great blue , isn't it ?!
> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It certainly is...now if only I can get my hands on a set of canvas DAS 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> It certainly is...now if only I can get my hands on a set of canvas DAS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much longer do you have to wait?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

And the Oscar goes to......La la land.....ooops Moonlight!


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

This one today on a Horween Shell Cordovan.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Old school diver goodness all afternoon and tonight...

*Citizen NY2300-09L*


























b-)​_


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today Longines Legend Diver..


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

steinhart ocean one black on geckota laguna strap


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Debaufre (Steinhart) Ocean 1


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Freaking awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I agree 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sixty five Diver today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Day two with my Oris 65. I'm absolutely in love with this blue dial.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TOODVS4NE1 (Dec 11, 2007)

O1V









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Right now enjoying three classics:
(1) McCoy Tyner - Counterpoints (Live in Tokyo) through
(2) Harbeth Speakers (UK-made and lovely) while wearing my
(3) Seiko SKX009J 
... globalization has some positive aspects, too ;-)
Have a great day, gents...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Hammerhead on a shark mesh? Why not!










3 LIKES


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Nothong close to a diver but it did go to the moon!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Divemaster 7750 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

......outside the box on this combo !!......


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Macro 








To Micro switch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Still with this colorful mid-diver...

*Citizen NY2300-09L*
Got it on Nato this time.


























b-)​_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great start into the new month


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight it'll be the Borealis Bull Shark prototype on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Vacheron today


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

franco60 said:


> 1972 Hamilton Diver (200M/666ft) bought as NOS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that is hot. If Hamilton is smart they reissue this beauty. CONGRATS!!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Triggers Broom said:


> Turtle mod with domed sapphire and new bezel.


Nice. Been thinking of doing something similar to mine. Would love to see more pics.

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Back in the dive watch club with my new Eterna Super Kontiki


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm going offline for Lent. See you on the other side. #BWITW


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

22 years together! ;-)


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

dEUS77 said:


> Good morning!


corona di carica invasiva? :-d


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

amrvf said:


> corona di carica invasiva? :-d


Hahaha

Gattina con unghie affilatissime!


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seawolf today cause I'm into deep


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Gruppo DM on polished stingray.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## guiri (Jan 27, 2017)

Daydreaming about fishing in Gran Canaria next week, so I'm wearing my dive beater in the meantime.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hump day with the beautiful blue dial Oris65 42 on bracelet 
Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Back with my Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Steinhart O1VR Mk1


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The same orca


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Blue and green for hump day..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Blumo Wednesday 








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## akafudge (Jan 5, 2017)

Squale 1545.


----------



## akafudge (Jan 5, 2017)

I have to ask, what model Merc is that engine from?



anabuki said:


> View attachment 11034850


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Back in Chicago


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Sky diving


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Seiko today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

.....the mail was kind to me today....KRONOS arrived....


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Champagne Antilles prototype










Tapatalk ain't bad. It's just misunderstood...


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Artego cause every driver should have a plant nearby


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Saxonia for hump day this week


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Killer crystal and AR. Very impressed. Pics let the light through, but in person you can see right through it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I'll be wearing the Blacklist Streetmatic on a weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas. Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

PAM292 for me


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

V O S T O K


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Seawolf Titanium today on a leather Chromexcel burgundy strap.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Killer crystal and AR. Very impressed. Pics let the light through, but in person you can see right through it.


Bad Ass!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## GuYP (Feb 5, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


>


Wait, what model is this?


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Armida vs cuff 1 - 0


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

and the Rolko buckle dont' help it! ;-)


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Turtle Thursday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mido Ocean Star Captain V, just arrived yesterday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I have neglected the Oris CB the last month or two. It's a great watch and works well on either canvas or leather. 
Today it's on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Cheers. B





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Thinking of going with one of my DIY Vostok mod, a f71 superlative cheapskate officially certified timepiece;-)...

*Vostok Amphibia 420335*
from this...









to this...


























Have a terrific Thursday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

1521 50 atmos


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

GuYP said:


> Wait, what model is this?


MKII Paradive. DLC job by Jack.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Put my Hammerhead on a green NATO. Yay or nay?




























3 LIKES


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_A little Citizen love today._


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Hmmm...what are my goals for this year??? Pelagos LHD, BB36, Oris 65 CB, Sea Dweller???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Aqualand love! Eco-Drives need a little attention .


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Early morning exchange.
Started with this Vostok Amphibia...









Hmmm, looks like more snow came down last night. Yeah...









To keep the Vostok Mod theme going, I switched to this slightly warmer timepiece...

*Vostok Amphibia 420662*









Not a bad exchange...

















Have a terrific Thursday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Deep Blue Alpha Marine 500










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

New living quarters , new expenses = no more new watches


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

In the shop today... all sorts of Japanese tools 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen BL5280-52E


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Dagaz Cav on Clover Straps









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Henry on DAS canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Kontiki


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Skaface199 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great picture and watch Aaron


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Still enamored with this mid-size diver, I'm trying on another sailcloth strap for it. I really like this piece. 
I wanted the new Pepsi Turtle from Seiko but the big case prevented me from getting one. 
Luckily I found this mid-size diver that suits my wrist, so the itch has been scratched.
Much more affordable, better size for me, rather uncommon now and just a classic in its own right.

*Citizen NY2300-09L*

















b-)​_


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

ChiefJr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome mod!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Great picture and watch Aaron


Thank you, I was glad to get one of these again after selling my first one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Spunwell said:


> 1680 to start the work week


Well done.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Robotaz said:


>


Haven't seen that glycine before could you share the model it's really sharp.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Been traveling. Just took the watch off. 005 on rubber, Bushmills with one big arse cube. Prepping for another big day tomorrow. Heck, they're all big these days...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Well done.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Thank you sir


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Retiring to bed with my MKII Paradive.

Jack did great custom work on it!

Edit: Forgot to change the date! :roll: :-d



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_To lazy to change or to busy to bother so this still slapped on the left:-!

_


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

Bronze today


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

HI WR20


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Dan Henry on DAS canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I like this retro style! I really hope they release the smaller version.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

today not diver but sport dress! ;-)


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

can't get enough of this one, helluva watch









Breitling Avenger Seawolf, Stratus Silver


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

TGIF with my Oris









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This week flew by


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Leaving on a little mini-vacation with the family. Four days in Orlando. Have an awesome weekend, everyone!










Tapatalk ain't bad. It's just misunderstood...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

RT with brown leather strap. TGIF! 














Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

SRP313 "Dracula" Monster with Camellia in bloom.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Citizen Skyhawk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Orca DLC Torpedo on canvas. HAGWE!!!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Oris today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Thanks!



gdb1960 said:


> Awesome mod!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

philskywalker said:


> Oris today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy NTH Nacken vintage blue Friday.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

New arrival. 
My very first G-Shock!









Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Prometheus pirahna again for me today!








Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Not a wrist shot, but this is what im currently wearing.










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

My trusty Vostok Amphibia 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Astor & Banks Pilomatic B2 LE on Toxicroo strap for #FliegerFriday


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HandyDad (Nov 2, 2016)

Timex Field Chrono with para-bracelet courtesy of my 8-year old. b-)


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Doxa 1200t pro on Toxic NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

double post


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*BINNACLE GMT2 In the House!!.......#SwissETA #ISOFRANE #BERNHARDT






















*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Green Day


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

One of the "Boys from Brazil," today, Steinhart GMT, black/red on an Inox leather strap .


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

A punch of orange


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

.....have a safe weekend.....


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

One more once.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

I can't get enough of the Pelagos 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Enjoy the weekend


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 11063458
> 
> 
> View attachment 11063466


Love the strap and watch combo. They are made for each other!

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I have this brass SharkDiver on this cloudy noon. Anyone else a fan of camos?










3 LIKES


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the day with the Borealis Cascais proto on its bracelet for the first time and then switched to the Beautiful Astor & Banks on a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas.

Cheers. B






















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Regatarre 2011 #26 LE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Parenthood in a picture. Stuck in the hotel room by 8:30 with the young kids sound asleep.... at least I found a beer 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire 500M On Canvas


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

PADI today.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_A little Italian inspiration today!_


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

its a relaxed beater kind of day


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Five Nine Zero today


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great Sunday. Happy thoughts. Spring is almost here.


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Seiko Srp775 Drunkartstrap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another beautiful day in NC and enjoying a cup of coffee outside watching the pups play. I am wearing my Alpina Pilot chrono on a Rios made for Panatime pilot strap. 
Have a great Sunday. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

18 years together, by now almost adult! b-)


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Orient OSD300


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Out for a Sunday adventure. Coming down was horrible.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to my PADI on a drunkartstraps canvas for a late afternoon Jeep ride and errands. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Straton Curve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Toh said:


> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


Looking good 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

My trusted Seiko skx007


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sweet Mother of Hulk.....that's a watch I can see Dr Bruce Banner wearing!!

Love the combo! ;-) :-!



Watches503 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Looking good
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks man! ?

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sweet Mother of Hulk.....that's a watch I can see Dr Bruce Banner wearing!!
> 
> Love the combo! ;-) :-!


Thanks a lot for the kind words ! 
Ever since I got my first green leather from Wear Watch, I got hooked.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Still not tempted to try a strap on the Deep Tech 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Turtle monday









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

IW Brown


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

One of my favorite divers...an original Monster with sapphire crystal.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

bronze & dome in to the sun! b-)


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Bull Shark to start the work week. 
I'm running late 
Have a great day. 
B





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Continuing the trend of the same watch for several days, so day 3 for this one.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Wearing one of my all time favorites. Breitling Avenger Seawolf Stratus Silver.

Hope you guys had a great weekend and a good week ahead.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry about the wrong date


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Android Bioluminescent









Too bad I can't get a lume shot, it's cool.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

From the last few days:

































Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Chilling at the beach again today... Marco island, FL  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Still loving this Oris, on Jack Foster Horween strap today..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

It's sandals kind of Monday.

More ? of ⌚ on Insta?


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hack_2nds (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*








Sinn U1 today.
Continues to be fun to wear and the only watch I've ever been complimented on (and more than once too).


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Budget Diver today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_A wonderful busy Monday for me. Nice to have this colorful diver with me today...

*Citizen NY2300-09L*


























Happy Monday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

All black Tutima 513...


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm enjoying this one a lot! NH8050-01E the Dolphin on a 3-ring zulu.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Astor & Banks  pilot on a weathered blue
DrunkArtStraps canvas 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> Still loving this Oris, on Jack Foster Horween strap today..
> View attachment 11088722
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

PO GMT on a orange leather strap to start this Tuesday with.


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

Blue and orange Globemaster ii for the Cavs game. Hopefully they get their act together in the second half.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

At DFW Missed my connecting flight









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel​


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

BBBS.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

OT......I had three watches stolen last Friday night in Ft. Lauderdale

Rolex 1680 red sub
Serial number 3843165










A Lange & Sohne saxonia moonphase serial number 229961










Blancpain 5200 serial number 1092










Please keep an eye out and let me know if you see them or contact the Ft. Lauderdale police department. I have helped others recover their stolen watches through this site so I know it is possible. Feel free to copy and save the pictures and information and distribute it to anyone that might be able to help. Thanks for your help and support.

I know this is not proper wruw content but I know these threads have a lot of traffic hence my decision to post here. I have also started a thread in the stolen watch section.


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

This is friggin' horrible, my friend^^Best of luck!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> OT......I had three watches stolen last Friday night in Ft. Lauderdale
> 
> Rolex 1680 red sub
> Serial number 3843165
> ...


Wow..so sorry to hear this..will keep an eye for these!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

goyoneuff said:


> All black Tutima 513...


That's nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _A wonderful busy Monday for me. Nice to have this colorful diver with me today...
> 
> *Citizen NY2300-09L*
> 
> ...


Nice combo! Details on the strap please. Thank you!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you very much. I know that I am probably a minority here, but struggle with big divers. Anything pass 40mm is big for me. Some 42mm can make the cut, like the MM300, but at 40mm is the sweet spot for me. That and the thickness... Again, minority here, but for me there is no need for over thicker than regular pieces. I am not going to dive the Mariana Trench, so anything over 200 or 300m WR is overkill for me. Hence, this "little" divers suit me perfect !

#369Tuesday...

Tutima 513... Ultra rare blackout version. Same Sinn 815 and PRS-17 case. 







































wellyite said:


> That's nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Let's enjoy the Armida a1-45 tank


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> OT......I had three watches stolen last Friday night in Ft. Lauderdale
> 
> Rolex 1680 red sub
> Serial number 3843165
> ...


Doode, how or under what circumstances did this happen? Did someone grab your briwfcase, entered your hotel room, car? May you be blessed in other ways plus recover these


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on new strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Nice! I haven't seen a Jacques Lemans in a while. I owned one about 10 years ago and gifted it to my dad. He still wears it and it's great watch.


castlk said:


>


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

116600


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I went with the Oris65 42  this morning and really enjoying it on bracelet even though I'm a strap guy. This watch is the perfect size for me, case width, length and thickness. Great daily wearer. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> Let's enjoy the Armida a1-45 tank
> View attachment 11097938
> View attachment 11097946
> View attachment 11097962


This is on my wish list... But the all white hands aren't in stock.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Something new, and different!










Sent from a red phonebox for two shillings and sixpence.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

Stuck inside all day now...Forecast calls for periods of dribble & nonsense on and off all day... :O)


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Just arrived!


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Damn I love this watch








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TOODVS4NE1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Any many Mido.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sir scratch-a-lot


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen Skyhawk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

back to this today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Snorkel II...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> Doode, how or under what circumstances did this happen? Did someone grab your briwfcase, entered your hotel room, car? May you be blessed in other ways plus recover these


Thanks for the support it was a smash and grab


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday pm.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I got the stingray fever since yesterday


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida all day


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> Armida all day
> View attachment 11102930
> View attachment 11102938


Love that thing ! I gotta get that black/orange one day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Need something to brighten up a dreary winter day:


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Brian Gaugler (Oct 15, 2015)

72 Constellation


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Night shift watch, Scurfa Diver One


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I'm wearing my Alpina Startimer automatic chrono on a Rios strap made for Panatime. I quite like this setup. 
Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Practicing some guitar in the music room on Speedy Tuesday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My SEIKO Sammie ;-)


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Wearing a chrono diver today.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Think the bund giving it a vintage look



















We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy thoughts on this Wednesday for all.


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

non only sun on sea! ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris Carl Brashear on a blue DAS canvas today. 
Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oris Carl Brashear on a blue DAS canvas today.
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


Loving this limited edition watch especially the aging of the bronze patina and a "match made in watch heaven," strap.

A keeper imho.

Cheers.

Rick


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Still the same...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Loving this limited edition watch especially the aging of the bronze patina and a "match made in watch heaven," strap.
> 
> A keeper imho.
> 
> ...


Thank you Rick!
It's been in the stable for some time and considering the accute fliperitis I suffer from, it's quite telling  it's just a great watch all around and great size for many wrists. It's super strap friendly and I do love to play Barbie 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

My new arrival from Gruppo Gamma, SS no date Vanguard MK IV.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Awesome lighting.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## blkdiamond (Jan 7, 2010)

PO 2201.50


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tissot Seastar


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Three1Two



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I have on this affordable black beauty for today...
*
Orient Ray Raven*


























b-)​_


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Sub on Zulu.


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Skx007 modded by me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Seiko today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Helson buccaneer
View attachment 11116018


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Love that thing ! I gotta get that black/orange one day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to have every A1-45 color variant fellow boricua


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> You need to have every A1-45 color variant fellow boricua


Just need the white/white now. Look what I bought last night and just shipped  









Had the black one but with white hand and wasn't crazy about it. First one was black with orange but 8215 and with beat up bezel and flat sapphire. That's the one that got me addicted to A1's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

First of the Blue Monsters from 2005


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Alpina Chrono for the evening 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Relo60 said:


> Loving this limited edition watch especially the aging of the bronze patina and a "match made in watch heaven," strap.
> 
> A keeper imho.
> 
> ...


The bezel is being worked on. Not saying it isn't killer.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> The bezel is being worked on. Not saying it isn't killer.


"Worked on" in what way?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Just need the white/white now. Look what I bought last night and just shipped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen . May you enjoy this along with the family in good health for many many years(decades actually). In 40 years, these watches will run well and remind you and stir associations of these time you bought it/used it and of these good old times


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Black is Beautiful. The arrow hand on the sub dial - Lookin real fine - USMC0321.
(Looks a bit like vantablack).


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

ChrWard GMT today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


>


Wow that contrast of silver against black looks amazing ! What a beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neogt86 (Jan 23, 2017)

Seiko diver solar PADI edition










Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Again...


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*BS 300 Aquadive on red leather.*
*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

What a great dial on the Padi turtle  
Love it 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DavidUK (Jul 3, 2015)

Vintage Vostok Amphibia 1st Generation














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Ocean7, ou












t of the closet and into the wrist


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Orient Blue Ray on Hadley Silicone straps.

Enjoy your Thursday folks.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Switched to the leather strap that also came with it.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Back to Military looking one...


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Oldie but goody for today, just the perfect size for me. Runs smooth, very accurate, simple and easy to read. 
Hand-wind is nice when I don't have it on so it's always ready to go. Easily one of my favorite timepiece.

*Citizen NY2300*


























b-)​_


----------



## mrpete (Dec 13, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Old faithful



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ball Hydrocarbon XV


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

The king is back on his throne 










Sent from a red phonebox for two shillings and sixpence.


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Myman said:


> View attachment 11105218


Q or A? I have a Q... well when I say 'I'... HRH has been wearing and now assumes it's hers ?

Sent from a red phonebox for two shillings and sixpence.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Super Avenger today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

My Dive Master 500 Auto, such bang for the buck!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Tri Color got some new shoes today from Bulang&Sons faded Blue



[/url]







[/url]

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

292 on new Panatime strap....


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Pelagos blue back on the wrist









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Well, technically I'm not wearing it _right now_ because I took it off to shoot/edit this photo. But it's back on my wrist as I type this.


----------



## Ffej4 (Mar 19, 2014)

Can you spot the stormtrooper?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Toh said:


> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


I never would have thought that combo would work but it does. Looks great


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> I never would have thought that combo would work but it does. Looks great


Thanks S! 🍻

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

ABlue Friday....









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight's wristporn 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Hot off the mail truck.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Omega Seamaster


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

New Ted Su for the Carcharhinus


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Tutrle Padi with sapphire crystal









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Spring arrived! :-d


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## avlad (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 11130258


WOW super color combo! the perfect surfer watch :-!


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*AQUADIVE.*


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

At about 200 meters a rare but very curious cat fish appears to take a look at the strange shiny object....


----------



## Funkya (Nov 19, 2014)

Waiting for 5 pm when this beauty come into it's own.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

On my way to the workshop.... it's clearly a leather and wool kind of day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pilot Friday with the Astor & Banks on a DrunkArtStraps vintage leather strap!

TGIF







m


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida A1-45 gives this o






wner satisfaction is to the hilt


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

SWI Limited Edition 
Valjoux 7751 movement


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## Funkya (Nov 19, 2014)

Slurp.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

DSSD today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Lazy quartz Friday for me.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Im kinda monotonous lately :-d


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Mid day switch
It's a fun colorful watch to start the day.

*Timex Mod*









I miss the sweep though so I switched to an auto. This auto is still a bonafide F71. 
As a matter of fact, it still cost me less to put this watch together than the Timex Mod.

*Vostok Amphibia*








I like it.
Have a fantastic Friday everyone.
Don't forget to set your watch an hour ahead this weekend(DST). Spring forward, fall back.
b-)​_


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Accutron VX200 with Valjoux 7750 movement.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

292 on tan Panatime


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

good taste. I have been eyeing this one for weeks. I know you prefer ceramic/sapphire bezel inserts. Does this one meet your requirements? Are in you in love with this one?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swap to Crepas for the Sabath


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Ready for the weekend!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sea Storm On DrunkArtStraps canvas 

Congrats to Borealis on selling out all 18 versions 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Avidiver, backup generator edition.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*
Ennebi Fondale.*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Old school










Left one. Great weekend gents


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

New addition










Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Vier blau! b-)


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

299/300 so one you will not see every day.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Steinhart Ocean 1


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress polished


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sunshine today!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

Seiko Turtle for US world baseball classic last night.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

At ECU just dropped Jade off









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

With nothing to lose I'm trying my luck regulating and wearing these two beaters today. So far results look promising.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

This has become my favorite:










 and


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Blue Aquis for today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

My 168000









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Explorer II today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

Prometheus Poseidon today:










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Need some sunshine 
on the wrist with 
this 7deg F cold morning. 
Swiss Legend Atlantis 
1000m diver, 48mm case
ETA 2824-2 movement


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

Really liked it when it arrived, but growing even more on me by the day. Great attention to detail, fantastic accuracy and simply a really well crafted piece.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

It's going to be a Puck Sunday


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

the dive season draws near, let's make some sea perfume feel it! b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Vanguard


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

ORIENT Poseidon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Gorgeous and great shirt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko PADI on DrunkArtStraps blue canvas for a rare Charlotte snow day, even more unexpected after two months of 60-80F days!
Have a great Sunday. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Stainhart Pepsi GMT 300m; awesome full packaged homage;

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Wally likes winning and watches....be well....


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Redoing a floor. Did not wear the watch while doing it though


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Mellow yellow


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 11130258
> 
> 
> View attachment 11130266
> ...


Total amazeballs!

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Alpina Startimer chrono earlier, still on the Rios strap. 
Have a great rest of the day amigos
B


















Our poor snowman trying to survive the sunshine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Halios Tropik b 









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Zilla and Ennebi so no change just an additional on the right.
*_


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Steinhart Ocean GMT


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Breit today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

At the HSBC Rugby 7's in Vancouver


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Aragon Divemaster


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Gorgeous and great shirt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ty it's my favorite, vineyard vines

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755
​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Have a nice day...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Darth tuna on a black and gray zuludiver strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

GSD A1


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis on bracelet to kick off the work week. Have a great day. 
B









The Survivor in the background 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Very slowly developing a little patina.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Monster Monday......


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Just arrived! :-!


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Borealis on bracelet to kick off the work week. Have a great day.
> B
> 
> 
> ...


...........love those lavender laces !!!! You're just toooo cool !! LQQKS classy.....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time In said:


> ...........love those lavender laces !!!! You're just toooo cool !! LQQKS classy.....


Thanks  don't know about that but I appreciate it nonetheless 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Wearing this Combat Sub for past week. Very comfortable and slim diver. Keeping great time too is a plus. Dark blue sunburst dial almost looks black at times. Photo turned out larger than anticipated.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arginh (Jan 2, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Pardon the dust, just unpacked. 
Very happy


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

Getting ready for the NYC blizzard.


----------



## BStu185 (Jan 26, 2017)

Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Danny T said:


>


Nice! Let me know if you bored with that one


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Can always count on the UX.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Didn't get around to posting this yesterday:


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

Turtle on nato and lobster shorts while cruising!  









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The no date/ blacked out logo simplicity of GSD 1A. too bad the second hand does not contrast enough with black dial


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Went with this simple easy going classic diver for the rest of the day.

*Citizen NY2300*

















b-)​_


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Old school style, da Japanese Pepsi!










Tapatalk'd over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The OC-500 (otherwise known as the Oceanus Costco) - 15 years, 5 batteries, 2 straps.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Raymond Weil today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Feeling like crap, gonna go get some meds and Vitamine C then rest. 
I'll be wearing the Toxified Undone. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dinexus said:


> Can always count on the UX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hot. Great on nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

New to me SuperOcean Abyss









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Well here is my "shovelling snow part 1 " watch, Casio MDV106 on Marathon rubber straps. Part 2 snow storm coming in tonight.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

#BWITW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Earlier today...










...this just in...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

New acquisition. I know there's some dislike for the ownership of the company around here. But, I am enjoying the watch


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

My favorite


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Relo60 said:


> Well here is my "shovelling snow part 1 " watch, Casio MDV106 on Marathon rubber straps. Part 2 snow storm coming in tonight.
> 
> View attachment 11171513


_Well that's cute. Hey, at least you're way ahead of schedule for the 2017 Christmas house deco;-). Here is my deck and driveway at times during the winter...








Yeah, f*ck me :-d​_


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm wearing my newest, the Oris Heritage 65 42. I'm absolutely in love with this blue dial! I was hesitant about the tropical strap, but it's super comfortable and goes with the vintage vide of this watch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sri said:


> Have a nice day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Sri


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

odinslostcandy said:


> New acquisition. I know there's some dislike for the ownership of the company around here. But, I am enjoying the watch


It is a great watch and very well built.... my only concern was the dial and hands design were a tad more modern than the case, but overall a very good watch. Enjoy and wear it in good health

follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Lizzard in to the sun! b-)


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Harpoon


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bless all who appreciate micro watches


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

One of my favorites! Who am I kidding? They're all my favorite!









If anyone has recommendations for getting the bezel relumed, please PM me. Thanks!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I went with the Oris 65 42 today, seems to have become my Tuesday watch 

Have a great day. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

New to me TSAR - the only watch I wear on a bracelet.

Thought it might be too small for my 8 inch wrist but it feels like I am wearing something classic like a Rolex Sub.










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Custom aluminium case with custom made and painted dial









Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

.......The blizzard has begun. Staying in and cooking a pork loin soon. Really will smell delicious throughout the house too !! It's so beautiful in the woods when snowing....love it !! .......EDIT : the pork loin is in the oven and house if filled with the flavors soon to come !!


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Another day with this one:


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

BelowZero on Ploprof mesh today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Please pardon my Perlon; 103f here today. You all enjoy the snow...


----------



## dpbatx (Nov 23, 2016)

SARB033


----------



## Mer2112 (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _Well that's cute. Hey, at least you're way ahead of schedule for the 2017 Christmas house deco;-). Here is my deck and driveway at times during the winter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I turned on the Christmas lights to melt some of the snow away. Lol.

Whole lot of snow at your end. Take it easy .


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Snow watch for the pm, Seiko SKX009.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Cancun with the Aquis GBLEII


----------



## asushane (Feb 21, 2013)

Christopher Ward Trident Pro C60 Vintage 600


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Blacklist on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas. Time for more meds, sweats and chilling 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

New arrival alert! Loving this Alpina Alpiner Automatic 4.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Oldmanoakles said:


> New arrival alert! Loving this Alpina Alpiner Automatic 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, congrats!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Waiting for my date. My turn to cook teriyaki salmon while wearing the h2o. One good Woman - but many micro watches
View attachment 11181642
View attachment 11181650


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

erikclabaugh said:


> Looks great, congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! This one will get some serious wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Evening w/the Promaster.
Have a good one!


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

1


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## crhempel (May 17, 2014)

Love the MM300. Do you mind me asking if it sits high on the wrist?


----------



## rafeyo (Aug 13, 2016)

Squale 30 Atmos GMT tropic ceramica... love this watch


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

which today?


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

amrvf said:


> which today?




I wanna see the yellow one!


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Off to a bumpy start










Avidiver on Martú bumpy strap


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

dEUS77 said:


> I wanna see the yellow one!


this one?

Maya the Bee! ;-)


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hump day with the Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Below freezing temps call for a sweater, it's rough after 2 months of 65-80F 
Cheers. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Roadking1102 said:


> Hump day with the Pelagos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

SOTC - rotating these two - Sinn U1000 and Pam 564


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Helson buccaneer on Super engineer


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> Helson buccaneer on Super engineer
> View attachment 11186394
> View attachment 11186410
> View attachment 11186418


Looks great on SE!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I face the snowstorm with Citizen 2100 Titanium. We got 16'' of snow last night and supposed to received another 4'' today!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Depth Meter today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you Banshee. Your auto ORSA is something else as well.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thoughts on my baby sitting day.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brysterman (Mar 6, 2017)

Starting to upgrade from my reliable Invicta Diver. (especially since I just cracked the crystal on it...)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Third day in a row. Hoping to get some patina and soften the strap.

Running +2 seconds after 60 hrs. Admittedly regulated by moi.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

000 on tan today....


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

My new Samurai has only gained 2 1/2 seconds in the past 48 hours. Excellent timekeeping for such an inexpensive watch.


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Diving into shoveling snow.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Desk diving


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Newly arrived Pelagos Left Hand Drive


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Work buddy
I take him for granted but it gets the job done.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Sea Storm proto tonight. I like the bezel, lug design and chamfers 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Helson buccaneer evening


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Having fun mixing bracelets wirh this helson bucco


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I switched from my Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E to my Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph tonight.​


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

Roadking1102 said:


> #BWITW
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just tried one of these on today. Amazing.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

Love your watch! I just tried one of these on today too. Was surprised how much I liked it. The domed sapphire adds a great touch to the piece.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

Found this beauty at a clearance sale on my cruise ship today.   Have a great evening all!









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bunjamin (Apr 11, 2016)

Wore my G shock classic at the gym tonight


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Black Ennebi and Zilla for me.
*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

not only dive watch!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

6309-7040 , '85


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Sharkhunter


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

Tired, prepare for get off work


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex black MOP


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

So Happy It's Thursday!


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Timex day today 










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOODVS4NE1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hydro-sub again today.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

Alpina Seastrong Chrono









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

KRONOS on Geckota shark mesh today....


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

rotated into the defunct and beloved brand = Artego


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Marinemaster today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Laco Munster today 

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Orient Blue Ray for the day.

Have a happy Thursday.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Oldest watch in collection.










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Robur


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The long wait is over. Swapped to my newly arrived blue dial armida A1-45mm. Promise to keep and NOT trade away


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Back with my Oris 65 42








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Here's some heat for those that need it...


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just arrived.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Cascais on weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas.

B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Back with my Oris 65 42
> View attachment 11202474
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot
Great watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

My Mako


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Classical one today


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## crhempel (May 17, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Back with my Oris 65 42
> View attachment 11202474
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing pic!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Steinhart OOV on a Cinci Strap Works Stealth Bond nato. Incredibly comfortable strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and TGIF. 
Alpina Startimer chrono on a terra DrunkArtStraps canvas for #PilotFriday

Have a great St Patrick's day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOODVS4NE1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Happy St. Patty's day!!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Orange on St Paddy's day? Me, too.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Green


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Golf today!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Megalodon today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

great St Patrick's day! ;-)










(archive photo...)


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Only because it's St Patrick's Day. Enjoy your Friday.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

Went back to the Turtle today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Great weekend ahead to all. Blue A1-45mm hugging the wrist compensating for all the time it was not


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New arrival to cheer on my Rhody Rams. First time back to the big dance in 18 years. I graduated in '97 and am so psyched to see them back!

Let's go RHODY!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HAGWE everybody, from me, the Barracuda, and the C3 (the mango in the background ain't got nuthin' to say).










Tapatalk ain't bad. It's just misunderstood...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

diver by the pool..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PADI on DrunkArtStraps canvas to begin the weekend 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

On new NATO from Strapcode. Band is nice and soft right out of the box. Will definitely order others from them.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Green canvas for St Paddy's


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Picked it up off the forum; not quite as advertised, i.e. not running. 
Been at Lüm-Tec for two months getting serviced. Happy to have it back!


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Ennebi on some delicious vintage leather and the love affair continues onwards.*:-!


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## slammjack (Mar 25, 2012)

Just arrived!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Gmpacc (Feb 26, 2017)

:-d Wow, I think you nailed it. Now I am convinced I should take the time and trouble of asking a professional to open it. Definitely a keeper. Mine even has the original gold Longines band and keeps perfect time. Wish I had seen this while he was still alive. I'll bet there is an interesting story behind it. His other watches are Seiko automatics, and military Timex. The band is a bit smaller than his other watches. I checked around and can't find anyone who can provide the 4-5 links he would have needed for a comfortable fit. Jeez, I could talk about watches all day. This one is such an elegant piece. Simple, reliable, yet so elegant in its golden simplicity. Thank you for the tip. And thank you Dad for introducing me to Longines. Fascinating watches with a fascinating history. :think:


----------



## Gmpacc (Feb 26, 2017)

Oops. Messed that reply. Just too rusty on posting to forums. Basically I got a reply to my plea for help identifying a nice Longines my Dad left to me. I'll try to fix this up later.


----------



## Gmpacc (Feb 26, 2017)

tfinnan said:


> Just saw this. Anyhow the following link might help you chase its origins down a bit, as this one seems to be a spot-on match (even the quirky 3 o'clock marker).
> 
> It's a cool watch. Best of luck!
> 
> ...


*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux*

:-d Wow, I think you nailed it. For some reason I can't post links in my reply (not enough posts?). But just copy "*LONGINES MANUAL, 18K PINK GOLD 1956 35MM GENTS VINTAGE DRESS WATCH" into search on eBay and you will see it. *Now I am convinced I should take the time and trouble of asking a professional to open it. Definitely a keeper. Mine even has the original gold Longines band and keeps perfect time. Wish I had seen this while he was still alive. I'll bet there is an interesting story behind it. His other watches are Seiko automatics, and military Timex. The band is a bit smaller than his other watches. I checked around and can't find anyone who can provide the 4-5 links he would have needed for a comfortable fit. Jeez, I could talk about watches all day. This one is such an elegant piece. Simple, reliable, yet so elegant in its golden simplicity. Thank you for the tip. And thank you Dad for introducing me to Longines. Fascinating watches with a fascinating history. :think:​


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



castlk said:


>


This is 40 years with me:

























Long runner...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Ldiesel (May 7, 2012)

New Blumo


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Weekend.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Reactor Gamma.....can't remember last time I wore a quartz !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Breakfast with my little buddy this morning. The babies came yesterday for a sleepover at grandma and grandpa's house 

Kept the PADI on and will switch later
Have a great Saturday. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

I'll be honest. Most of my forum browsing is done on the porcelain throne. (TP and my wetsuit dry bag in the back)









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

Back to the 65. Love this thing!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

PADI back on the bracelet for today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

Today's desk diver - Alpina Extreme Sailing


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Doxa 800Ti for some color today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Afternoon switch to the Oris Carl Brashear on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Cheers. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Are you buffing the bezel markers to keep them shiny?


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Myman said:


> View attachment 11151090


Best. Lume. Ever. Period. Full Stop.

David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Wearing the beast today, AD 300.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

3rd watch of the day.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soarway 43.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

One of my favorites for saltwater


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Soarway 43.


Such a nice looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

Kept the bluesy on today. Stretching it out at the park after a late afternoon jog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Geckota K3


What's the quality like from Geckota? Tempted by their new cushion case chrono and their new driver prototype they've put up on Instagram looks bang on.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

wellyite said:


> Such a nice looking watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> ^^^ Are you buffing the bezel markers to keep them shiny?


I don't. 
When I took it to Florida last year, I used it to swim in the gulf, kayak, etc... it developed patina quickly and even had some green spot. I'd just rinse that off at night and rub it dry with my thumb, those two weeks. That's it. Nothing since. All natural

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Ryvil said:


> Kept the bluesy on today. Stretching it out at the park after a late afternoon jog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So nice


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


>


Nice Yankee


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

Seiko SKZ323 Stargate


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Great quality for the price IMHO. Customer service is awesome too... 

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC Military


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On tudor rubber










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

A special Sunday for our family. Dress watch for my granddaughter's baptism. Enjoy yours too.















And here's the little lady to be baptized.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Skx007 on CSW "stealth bond" NATO for a rainy Sunday. Have a good one guys.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Certina on a new leather strap.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Multiplicity


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Squale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Limited Helson Gauge today on an uber comfy grey suede zulu. No water for this guy today.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pre-separation point piece... Omega Seamaster De Ville 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started Sunday with the Scurfa D1 PVD automatic diver on a black Toxicnato 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

Fortis Stratoliner










sent using nunya


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Evant Tropic on leather. Loving this thin ceramic bezel!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

Back to the Alpina Alpiner 4










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Tissot T-race....it has balls...


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sinn 103


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

From earlier today-Not a Diver and subject to some scorn around these parts. Marketing model aside, it is comfortable, thin and gets a disproportionate amount of public praise despite its relative provenance in my collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Afternoon switch to the Cascais blue prototype on a whiskey Horween leather from Art 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Dive Quals --- All. Day. Long.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

BFK Day


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Helson today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Steinhart Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Winding down the weekend with a cool quartz diver. One of the best looking diver offering from Casio in my honest opinion.
*
Casio MDV-102 Super Illuminator*


















Great for the evening because it can do this...








b-)​_


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

Evening switch to the Padi Turtle while I watch my Blue Devils with this goon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Heuer Deep Diver on the fantastic Toxicn8o ShizNit strap.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

Padi Turtle carryover from last night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris 65 42 on the bracelet to begin the work week. 
Have a great week. 
B

















p

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

San Martin Soul


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Santa Fe prototype.




























You tap the talk. Do you wap the walk?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Omega SMP for now. Enjoy your day. One day at a time.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Fastrider today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

Getting a little sun today.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Balaur for today









SKX-Cerakote from yesterday









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

Evening switch to the other Turtle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bronze CH1 on firehose


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blacklist on charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

docvail said:


> NTH Santa Fe prototype.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this dial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers, Brice! Pre-orders start 17 April at noon Eastern.

You tap the talk. Do you wap the walk?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

docvail said:


> Cheers, Brice! Pre-orders start 17 April at noon Eastern.
> 
> You tap the talk. Do you wap the walk?


Cool. Did you set the preorder price?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cool. Did you set the preorder price?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. Just sent out our email newsletter and updated our blog earlier tonight. Full details on the website.

You tap the talk. Do you wap the walk?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

docvail said:


> Yup. Just sent out our email newsletter and updated our blog earlier tonight. Full details on the website.
> 
> You tap the talk. Do you wap the walk?


Yup. Just saw it. Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Ennebi x 2 still.*_


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Squale and Top Gear.










Squale 50 Atmos 1521 026/Blu
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage (2016 ETA)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic 40mm (ETA)
Seiko SARG007
Maratac Big Pilot ARC
1966 Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter
Misc. random crap


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My top Seiko..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos kind of day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The new "Paul Newman" Undone Urban Chrono , love the panda dial look. Their Killy model is pretty cool too.

Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Tactico Tuesday


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deaumar Ensign


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

2nd day in a row....that's more wrist time this Tag has seen in over 3 yrs !! I just like the way it looks since changing to shark mesh a few days ago....


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Another blue today, NTH Vintage Nacken blue.

Have a great day.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Had to go with the beast for a lunch time workout this afternoon.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

This....


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Ponto S Extreme today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Darn, I just love the Armida a-45mm


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Blueradish came through on another great strap


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Imbiton said:


> Darn, I just love the Armida a-45mm


Easy to see why, my friend ! 
I'm very happy for you !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ready for work with the Deep Tech 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

and happy for you for all the monster watches you have to enjoy - starting with the A1-45mms.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## GreenManalishi (Feb 3, 2017)

Not today, but I took some random pictures of my Oris at the beach, with a margarita.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Cascais proto on a DrunkArtStraps Horween leather strap. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrendingTime (Mar 21, 2017)

Boschett Harpoon in black. Love this big block of steel!


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Big & Brawny Diver ...*

I like em big, I like em small. I just don't like
em boring 

48mm, Sapphire. 2000m Water Resist. Brushed
Stainless w/ Hardened Rubber Inserts on Strap.
Screw Out Crowns. Helium Release. Great lume.









Great Weekends!

Kurt


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-45mm on












maranez bracelet


----------



## TrendingTime (Mar 21, 2017)

A picture of her, since I guess I can post pictures now!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

SKX009 on Zuludiver PU czn ndl type


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yikes! Just noticed a scratch on the bezel. As it happens I think have something to fix that.


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Started the day with the Astor & Banks on a custom blue Heuerville strap.

Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Oldmanoakles (Dec 26, 2015)

Back to the 65 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

afternoon change, almost ten once of pure steel! b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

Omega Bumblebee AT today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

My "high suspension" Amphibia


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

I haven't posted in a while so thought I'd share what came in from France yesterday - my new Landeron Super Compressor.

There are lots of these style watches available or on the way (Dan Henry, NTH, etc), but only this Landeron ticked all 3 of my required features for me:

- reasonable 40mm case size - check
- Domed plexi crystal - check
- Correctly positioned double crowns - check

Added a NOS tropic strap and its near perfect. If only it had the cool dive helmet logo on the case back it would be perfect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_
Way back Wednesday for me.




Listening to some old classic 80's tunes and sporting an old classic diver in the...

*Citizen NY2300*



































Good stuff:-!.
Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## chef-lou (Sep 21, 2016)

Seiko samurai blue lagoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrpete (Dec 13, 2006)

RocketHurricane said:


> I haven't posted in a while so thought I'd share what came in from France yesterday - my new Landeron Super Compressor.
> 
> There are lots of these style watches available or on the way (Dan Henry, NTH, etc), but only this Landeron ticked all 3 of my required features for me:
> 
> ...


How do you get one I have sent numerous emails to them and never get a reply.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

mrpete said:


> How do you get one I have sent numerous emails to them and never get a reply.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try ebay just search landeron compressor.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Swiss movement budget diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Sea Storm prototype on DRunkArtStraps canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

rokman said:


> Try ebay just search landeron compressor.


Yep, I purchased on eBay. There are a few available still.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrendingTime (Mar 21, 2017)

How the hell was this the right size when I sized it yesterday?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

Doing some desk diving - at 3.5 km deep...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11271714


carlottin? ;-) |>


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Tudor Thursday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_Doing the rotational Tango here just swapped out the Ennebis for the Aquadive.

_


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

So Happy It's Thursday!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning guys
I am wearing the Mercer pilot on a Toxicroo today. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knuckledragger2725 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mido Ocean Star Series V for Thursday. Happy thoughts for the day, folks.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Debert Bathyscaphe


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

/edit: whoops wrong forum :-d

Speedy today:










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Apollon w/ brass bezel option today


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

Steiny!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Very nice size, not worn it in a month and was thinking to leave it but now... nooo it is a keeper, even if only to look at


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1. A bit of patina for Thursday.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

La Bomba today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Henry on a Crazy Horse SNPR strap tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

New arrival. Very happy to have a Pam back in the rotation again!


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## TrendingTime (Mar 21, 2017)

Just got home. Switched to the Gruppo Gamma Divemaster.


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

End of the day with a Boulevardier and my Bumblebee AT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrendingTime (Mar 21, 2017)

Image didn't post. Odd.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Rain and LLD


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF. 
Wearing my Alpina Startimer Chrono on a beautiful Crazy Horse SNPR leather strap for #PilotFriday.

I know it's not a diver but this is the forum I feel I belong in and associate with the most. So I like posting here and see what y'all are wearing 

Have a great day! 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Black (on) Friday! :-d


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've decided that this is a *damn *fine looking watch!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## ANev (Jun 16, 2013)

Recently acquired and proving a great choice already!


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

Pelagos on this fine Friday morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Black Harpoon


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpbatx (Nov 23, 2016)

Seiko 6206-8990 JDM from 1965.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Cold and rainy in MA...a good day to stay in..eat some leftovers..listen to 70's music..turn on a lava lamp..and chill out. High to all you WUS's (of course I'm retired !!)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Someday I'll learn to clean my watches before taking wrist shots!


----------



## Funkya (Nov 19, 2014)

It's 5 o'clock here in Europe!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*UFO?
*


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Stil love this beater Serket. Comfy and inexpensive.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

7c43-7010


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

MKII Paradive on Tropic rubber from Docvail. Very comfy!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

Sorry, wrong thread...


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Back on the mesh. Been a while.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko PADI on DrunkArtStraps canvas tonight. 
Have a great weekend. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Still the same for the 2nd day. Better late than later.

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents


----------



## IvanIdea (May 19, 2010)

Guess!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Very excited for this guy










Recently purchased but only worn one evening before going for a service to get it up to snuff to be fully enjoyed.

It just came back today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

We the unfortunate, lead by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

B42 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

which one today, the black one or the white one? :-s :think:



















...the white one! b-)










some heart:


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Going with the SKX for a low key Saturday. HAGWE.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

Just look at those curves! Have a nice weekend...


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Sub.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Diver on leather strap and in the mountain doing some exploring 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Another Saturday at the laundromat. Can't believe it's taken this long for Lowe's to order in the new washer and dryer. Oh well, problems of privilege. At least I have the Hexa F74 to keep me company.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

In the PINK today.......have a safe week end all !!  000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

Poljot 2925. Coming one of my favorite









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I am wearing white shirt, navy blue pants, and the superb blue dial armida A1-45mm armor truck


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

This couple for weekend 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

made in ufo


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Keep Brice ( jeep99dad) responsible for that, my card is on red but my heart is soo happy...


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ahoi Mateys



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Naken vintage blue today!









follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Amphibia golf


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VolckerRuled (Mar 15, 2017)

Nomos Tangente 38 Datum on a Eulit Perlon.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko sportura SSC359


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Flyback today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Lightweight & heavyweight


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

sent using nunya


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

today not Dive but Fliegeruhr! ;-)


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cobra De Calibre Crossfire On Canvas


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*This Narval Seven today it was a gift from a very dear friend so it's a keeper.
*


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Diver on leather strap and in the mountain doing some exploring
> View attachment 11297322
> View attachment 11297330
> 
> ...


Gorgeous watch and setting. Would love to be there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the PADI today, it's been in this blue canvas for some time now as I haven't found a better strap for it. They seem made for each other 
Have a great Sunday. B









Turbo photobomb 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

New custom strap from Choice Cuts.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Gorgeous watch and setting. Would love to be there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should definitely go to Zion and Bryce..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANev (Jun 16, 2013)

Longines Hydroconquest on 22mm perlon electric blue


----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Sea-Dweller.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster Sunday



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

U1 and 6309 from yesterday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dropping Z at church after a family walk in the rain at the greenway with the Scurfa DiverOne PVD auto.. not even scared. 
Cheers. B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

ivancrown said:


> sent using nunya


One of these with a silver dial has been on my wish list for a long time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Here's to the last days of March. Spring is here.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Super Kontiki this evening. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Decisions, decisions..










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Seamaster Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really do love this Seamaster design. After the most recent 300 MC and the 60th anniversary "style", this is definitely my favorite. Very sharp looking watch.

This is the quartz version, right? How do you like it?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

One of my favorite work watches.


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Rocking the Tudor all day today. Wearing this makes me want to get the North Flag even more after seeing it in person yesterday.





Also want this and the new 1945 from Longines.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

marker2037 said:


> I really do love this Seamaster design. After the most recent 300 MC and the 60th anniversary "style", this is definitely my favorite. Very sharp looking watch.
> 
> This is the quartz version, right? How do you like it?


This is the Quartz 2264.50.00.

This is only my second full day with after purchasing it and then sending it for a service to get it resealed.

I love it. 
The size is excellent. Super comfortable. The thinness is very refreshing for a 300m diver. The case work and subtle shape is exquisite. Lume is fantastic. The wave dial is subtly beautiful. Very versatile. Understated class.

I plan to post a review in this forum shortly with my thoughts.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Awesome. Enjoy it! It's a beaut!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

47mm Breit GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning everyone 
Kicking off the work week with the Oris65 42mm on bracelet. Great watch for the office. 
Need some coffee to make it through the day !

Have a great day. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes, the Seamaster quartz version... such a great way understated piece !

The 2531.80.00 (full Omega reference) Seamaster Professional, or SMP, is almost always called the Bond Seamaster because folks think that Mr. P Brosnan had one SMP of this very same style when he started his (great -?-) career as Agent 007 in Goldeneye. If memory serves me well, in reality Omega launched the SMP back in 1993 which is two years prior Goldeneye. The reality is that Mr. Brosnan had the quartz version reference 2541.80.00 powered by Omega 1538 (based on the modified ETA ETA 255.461) on that movie and later on he really wore the SMP Auto version with the Omega caliber 1120 (all pre-coaxial era) which is based on the true and tested ETA 2892-A2 that some watchmaker had said is better than the mighty Rolex 3135 movement.

The same quartz movement is found in the 2264.50.00 reference. The coolest feature of the Omega quartz is that the movement has an independent hour hand, hence the owner can simply move the hour when changing timezones. I never understood why Omega did not make this beautiful movement fully thermocompensated because it can be done. You can take a Longines VHP thermocompensated circuit board and install it onto the Omega movement. These circuit boards are almost impossible to find as a part. There is another option to make this movement thermocompensated and is to buy a functioning pre-Bond Omega Seamaster with the 1441 thermocomp movement.

The 2264 is IMHO the most balanced diver out there: Great MilSub looking hands with awesome lume, a dial that is fully symmetrical even though there is a date window, which is great because IS THERE but ISN'T THERE due to the black / white numbering. The dial takes onto various Omega models of yore. The watch is rated to 30ATM which is way more than enough for say 98% of the folks that still use watches to dive, yet it is super thin and ultra comfortable !

The bracelet in the 2264 is fantastically well done and super comfortable tappering from 20mm to 18mm, but due to the design of the bracelet/clasp, the clasp is still 18mm and not 20mm, basically giving you the wearability of a 20/16mm bracelet ala Rolex, which is super comfortable. As for drawbacks, if there are any, the bracelet does not have microadjustments and you have to go by using half links to make it fit to your wrist, and the bezel even though is super precise and solid with solid clicks, it is not the best design for it while using diving gloves or diving. For that reason, I am waiting to swap the bezel for a Planet Ocean which will give this bad girl a new even more toolish look ready for action !

If you want to read about quartz a little bit, specially the ETA based quartz that is in the Omegas, I would recommend this by my old friend Al:https://omegaforums.net/threads/quartz-watches-some-information-some-may-find-interesting.5475/. It is a great reading, and hopefully after this you will know that next time someone says all quartz are the same, you can answer they are not ! LOL.












marker2037 said:


> I really do love this Seamaster design. After the most recent 300 MC and the 60th anniversary "style", this is definitely my favorite. Very sharp looking watch.
> 
> This is the quartz version, right? How do you like it?


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

dEUS77 said:


>


l'orologio mi piace molto, il bracciale meno.
ci vedrei meglio un bracciale dall'aria un po' più vintage che riprendesse maggiormente gli stilemi della cassa.

hai dato un'occhiata ai ricegrain di yobokies? ;-)


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

amrvf said:


> l'orologio mi piace molto, il bracciale meno.
> ci vedrei meglio un bracciale dall'aria un po' più vintage che riprendesse maggiormente gli stilemi della cassa.
> 
> hai dato un'occhiata ai ricegrain di yobokies? ;-)


Grazie!

E' un'idea... anche se a me il suo piace, è bello massiccio come la cassa


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris Diver to start week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

And another picture with another type of Bond strap...












goyoneuff said:


> Yes, the Seamaster quartz version... such a great way understated piece !
> 
> The 2531.80.00 (full Omega reference) Seamaster Professional, or SMP, is almost always called the Bond Seamaster because folks think that Mr. P Brosnan had one SMP of this very same style when he started his (great -?-) career as Agent 007 in Goldeneye. If memory serves me well, in reality Omega launched the SMP back in 1993 which is two years prior Goldeneye. The reality is that Mr. Brosnan had the quartz version reference 2541.80.00 powered by Omega 1538 (based on the modified ETA ETA 255.461) on that movie and later on he really wore the SMP Auto version with the Omega caliber 1120 (all pre-coaxial era) which is based on the true and tested ETA 2892-A2 that some watchmaker had said is better than the mighty Rolex 3135 movement.
> 
> ...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Just got this about 30 mins ago. New Armida A9 1200M. So far so good!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Rarely seen vintage "Phillip Watch-Rafter".  Powered by a 7750...10ATM
0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000






........






........






........






........


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Orsa today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Titus Calypsomatic Big Crown...


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Pic taken yesterday.
Very comfortable for a large watch!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

000 again for me today....


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

Изпратено от моят GT-I9505


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#UndoneMonday with the Paul Newman Urban Chrono. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Stripe blue shirt, armida a1-45mm


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

goyoneuff said:


> Yes, the Seamaster quartz version... such a great way understated piece !
> 
> The 2531.80.00 (full Omega reference) Seamaster Professional, or SMP, is almost always called the Bond Seamaster because folks think that Mr. P Brosnan had one SMP of this very same style when he started his (great -?-) career as Agent 007 in Goldeneye. If memory serves me well, in reality Omega launched the SMP back in 1993 which is two years prior Goldeneye. The reality is that Mr. Brosnan had the quartz version reference 2541.80.00 powered by Omega 1538 (based on the modified ETA ETA 255.461) on that movie and later on he really wore the SMP Auto version with the Omega caliber 1120 (all pre-coaxial era) which is based on the true and tested ETA 2892-A2 that some watchmaker had said is better than the mighty Rolex 3135 movement.
> 
> ...


That was almost poetic. Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

RocketHurricane said:


> One of these with a silver dial has been on my wish list for a long time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are a few on eBay.

sent using nunya


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## blckstnlwyr (Dec 13, 2014)

Brand new Halios Laguna II. Just got it in today!


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Yesterday:


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Afternoon switch to my PADI.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Usually think straps need to have high contrast... but I got a new grey NATO from blue shark today and I'm kind of digging it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reedly (Apr 8, 2016)

@wiseMenofGotham That's a damn fine watch you got there, friend.


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Camo today


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Trying my 38mm Quartz Max Bill on perlon strap. Haven't worn this one much at all since I got it just over a year ago.

Couldn't find a strap combo I really liked but liking this one so far.

Have a good night!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Should you ever have a "fire sale" let me know... 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sbbn035.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



SHANE 1000 said:


> View attachment 11326282


Drool worthy piece. Wow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*Thanks! there's a story behind this particular uTs watch that gives it some sentimental value although my smallest watch I own, I shall keep it.

The story in brief is a very well known WIS here and the watch community in general sent this to me in 2005, he never knew me from Adam but trusted me enough after a brief exchange of emails to send it without any form of payment up front at all, which for me was a massive leap of faith for him, naturally I PAID in full later on when I received the watch, but the fact that he sent this to a complete stranger to begin with was to me incredibly special, I won't embarrass the poor chap here by naming names, but we are friends still to this day.
Fact is he was one of the one's that saw my very first handmade strap that I made for myself and encouraged me to continue making them.

Thanks my brother!

*

























Watches503 said:


> Drool worthy piece. Wow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^ You're a good guy Shane, I know exactly why he trusted you.

Here's a picture of a watch.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Turtle Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning everyone,

Today I'm wearing the Mercer pilot watch on a chocolate Toxicroo nato. I like this combo.

Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

I am wearing the black one.
I never wear the white one. 
I will never sell the black one.
Maybe I will sell the white one, one day. ( I hear it's rare ).


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo on a gray ToxicNato.


----------



## Jordanbav (May 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

*Seiko SNZF15
*


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Tuesday. Squale 1545 on the wrist for now.


----------



## commodore665 (Apr 6, 2016)

This one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivancrown (Feb 3, 2016)

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Evening change to the Rawai for dinner with Mrs M









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

REACTOR-Heavy Water. OVER 10 yrs since had a battery. Very comfortable..sits above the wrist !  0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000






....






....






....






....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SD Tuna on Panatime submarine leather...


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Laguna II









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Sub today.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Was PM'd and asked if I own any "normal" watches, lol. I only wear them when I have to stand tall before The Man.

Today is one of those days...


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New arrival. Seiko SBDL038. Have a great one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sometimes this decision is really hard...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blacklist Streetmatic on DrunkArtStraps charcoal canvas. 
Have a good evening. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Been a long time since I've posted - but this piece always sings to me when I open the watch box!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Another striped blue shirt with the blue dial armida a1-45mm tank


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Mido Multifort needed a spin love the value for money with this one


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Tuna Crop Circle


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Upriver in central Vietnam










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



SHANE 1000 said:


> *Thanks! there's a story behind this particular uTs watch that gives it some sentimental value although my smallest watch I own, I shall keep it.
> 
> The story in brief is a very well known WIS here and the watch community in general sent this to me in 2005, he never knew me from Adam but trusted me enough after a brief exchange of emails to send it without any form of payment up front at all, which for me was a massive leap of faith for him, naturally I PAID in full later on when I received the watch, but the fact that he sent this to a complete stranger to begin with was to me incredibly special, I won't embarrass the poor chap here by naming names, but we are friends still to this day.
> Fact is he was one of the one's that saw my very first handmade strap that I made for myself and encouraged me to continue making them.
> ...


Hey that's pretty awesome !
Thanks for sharing. Looks like you got some great skills. This community could use a bit more love sometimes but it's good to see great examples of it, like this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E​


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

001


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

good morning!


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

H2O Marlin, perfect!









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

can't stop wearing this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

half morning change! ;-)

we play with the sapphire reflexes b-)



















new Chino deplo omega style, I'm waiting for the custom strap!


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Found that beauty in the bathroom this morning. Thanks dad 










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hump day with my Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My granddad's vintage Omega Seamaster chrono on a simple nato. 
Cheers. B









The size is pretty nice even by today's standard 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

philskywalker said:


> can't stop wearing this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why stopping?! Stunning.. wear it in good health

follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Incoming: H2O Marlin.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

H2O Marlin 40


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Switched from Amphion Vintage to A9 just now. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yesterday...









Today...









The exact same thing just totally different.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Strap change to green rubber....really like this combo


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Visiting Naples, FL wearing a1-45mm armida


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just received this one last week. Has me feeling like a secret agent. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr

*Springtime in Los Anchorage. Alaska*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

The most respected $40 watch in the world...


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

New arrival! Glycine Combat Sub Goldeneye. Came on the NATO instead of the leather backed canvas strap. I think I may replace with PVD mesh or leather strap. Very comfortable size.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight's selection is the Dan Henry dual-crown auto diver on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
have a good evening. 
Brice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Wearing this again today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tek818 (Apr 28, 2011)

Deep Blue M2K Smurf today


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sinn U1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

today I have the head among the clouds... :roll: .......rather, on the moon! :-d

1999/2000, almost adult:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Left one to go to sleep









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

So Happy It's Thursday!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris Carl Brashear LE diver on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas today.

Can you guys believe I still own this one after all this time 

Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oris Carl Brashear LE diver on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas today.
> 
> Can you guys believe I still own this one after all this time
> 
> ...


The Oris is my favorite bronze / brass diver...just beautiful! I would definitely hang on to it.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

H2O Marlin 40 and TT Roadster


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

With 200m wr rating I guess I can post this on dive watch forum 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Melbourne Flinders for today.

Happy Thursday folks.


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

My new Orbis Morgan with the black MOP dial!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Aggie88 said:


> The Oris is my favorite bronze / brass diver...just beautiful! I would definitely hang on to it.


Agree with Aggie88. Hang on to it. Never, never let it go. There's a song in there somewhere. Lol.

Cheers.

Rick


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

The seamaster's 300 bracelet it's as a glove! ;-)


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

I agree. I owned the same watch and the bracelet is the most comfortable I've ever worn. Perfection!



amrvf said:


> The seamaster's 300 bracelet it's as a glove! ;


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Breitling Navitimer


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_
I've really enjoyed wearing my Bulova this morning, however...

*Bulova Accutron II 96B253* 









I can't help but notice this project watch that I did last year. 
Definitely an affordable that punches way above its entry point after all is done. Some may think its a bit blingy 
and I can understand, its certainly not my style either when I ordered the original watch. But I really like how this piece turned out. 
Its unique to me and it gets the job done so I wear it.

*
Modded Vostok Amphibia 420335*


















This very affordable piece isn't so bad looking in my humble opinion...








Hoping everyone is having a terrific Thursday.
b-)​_


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Timemachinist today


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

OM Aegis II


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

New arrival. Laguna II.



















Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I am wearing the Borealis Cascais prototype on bracelet.

Have a good evening. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Chose this for the evening switch:










But it's getting harder since I added some options to the CH1 lineup:


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Shogun just arrived


----------



## ronr9286t (Dec 13, 2007)

One of my favorites. Dress it up, dress it down, grab n' go! Quartz and quick-set hour hand for travel.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Blue day! b-)


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Friday, finally!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

normally I don't wear rubber but when I do its with GruppoGamma


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Steinhart OVM, it's a great one for a Friday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF. 

Astor & Banks Pilomatic LE on DrunkArtStraps green canvas for #PilotFriday

Have a great day. 
B


















The hour markers are painted with a thick layer given a raised marker effect and adding depth to the dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Ploprof today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Have a great one!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

Good day









Изпратено от моят GT-I9505 с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Going with a grey strap from Crown & Buckle this morning.










Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Have a nice weekend folks.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Back to winter coats for the snow today in New England  0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Friday folks.

NTH Nacken vintage blue


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

I'll Add to this. Orient Pepsi Mako Gen 1. I've been wearing it for almost 3 weeks straight now... I know, Crazy.


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Took a day off work...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Atomic time, solar and durable


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

HAGWE EVERYBODY!









This talk was packed by weight, not by volume. Some settling may occur during tapping.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my old trusted G-Shock GW-M5610 atomic and solar watch to start the weekend. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

A "pre-diver"... Kaventsmann Acropora










- from Agnes, with love


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SD600 tuna on new orange 24mm Isofrane


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

SD.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

[/URL
[URL=http://s858.photobucket.com/user/castlk/media/Deep%20Blue%20Pro%20Sun%20Diver%20III%201K/IMG_2346_zpse11883b7.jpg.html]


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Carwash, blue and blue ;-)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Steel!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PolWatch Diver, snow, snow and snow again this morning.... HAGWE guys!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

amrvf said:


> Steel!


Looks great on this bracelet, where you find this one?


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Looks great on this bracelet, where you find this one?


ebay.com chino dealers, but strapcode 24 chamfer dive buckle.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

amrvf said:


> ebay.com chino dealers, but strapcode 24 chamfer dive buckle.


Thanks for the infos!

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

green dial with green/grass background 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_
Super Saturday everyone! I'm kicking off my day with my very own affordable...

*Modded Vostok Amphibia *













































Did the mod meself just so you know...








:-d
Have a great Saturday everyone!
b-)​_


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Time for Artego









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Wearing the new, limited edition Seiko Samurai Reverso today.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

My 1946 Glycine Bienne










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Every "little thing" counts...have a good one !!!  000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy weekend folks. Another blue for today, Bretling Colt 44 quartz chronometre.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Squale on black alligator 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Squale Saturday


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Spring Drive still


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

At the Franklin Institute museum her in Philly with the kids. NTH Amphion Vintage at the huge walkthrough Human Heart. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Aveig fireball today









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohansolo (Oct 25, 2016)

Watch of the day!










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

In the movies with my new favorite.









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Still enjoying this watch almost a year later..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 11378562


I really miss my Huldra! I had the Orange on Orange. But I really wanted a Black or Blue Huldra.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

PowerChucker said:


> I really miss my Huldra! I had the Orange on Orange. But I really wanted a Black or Blue Huldra.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The orange on orange (the fireball) was posted by the_watchier a few pages back.
The shape of the markers make the Huldra unique. I waited for several months for a blue one and then after one showed up this one came up for sale within 2 couple of weeks.
Once I had the blue one in hand and saw how comfortable it is I had no trouble justifying this one.
They don't make them any more but they do come up once in a while on watchrecon. Happy hunting.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Blue shell cordovan strap on the 16750 transitional today.


----------



## flu (Feb 4, 2017)

Car diving with my Prime.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## AlexH123 (Oct 10, 2014)

Upgrade Seiko SRP777 with ceramic bezel and sapphire.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

redzebra said:


> The orange on orange (the fireball) was posted by the_watchier a few pages back.
> The shape of the markers make the Huldra unique. I waited for several months for a blue one and then after one showed up this one came up for sale within 2 couple of weeks.
> Once I had the blue one in hand and saw how comfortable it is I had no trouble justifying this one.
> They don't make them any more but they do come up once in a while on watchrecon. Happy hunting.


Yeah I'll grab another one at some point I'm sure! Yours looks great! Mine was different than the one posted. Mine had Orange numbers on the bezel, his has white. This was mine. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

This still

- from Agnes, with love


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ah2400 said:


> Upgrade Seiko SRP777 with ceramic bezel and sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great been thinking about that myself, is the bezel lumed?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rixter (Dec 5, 2016)

Christopher Ward Trident Pro Vintage just got it today!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## flacousa (Feb 14, 2015)

CMSgt Bo said:


> With the first WAYWRN thread passing 21K posts here: What Are You Wearing...Right Now! we thought it was past time to close it and continue the fun over here. So, what are you wearing this second? Take out your phone and snap a pic and post it right now.
> 
> So go ahead,




Just finished yard work so I'm wearing my yard beater with a cracked glass, got this many years ago during my smoking years from Marlboro, won't dare wear it outside the house.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Streetlight Sumo.. waiting for son to come out from hockey practice.​


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Bronze age! :-d


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from mTalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2006)

Seiko skx009


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Relaxing at home with the Rawai on a Watch Gekko nylon strap. Have a great Sunday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

dEUS77 said:


>


questo blu mi sembra un po' troppo _"sparato"..._:think:

ma è un effetto ottico o l'inserto (ceramico?) resta sopra il vetro?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started Sunday with the Scurfa DiverOne PVD automatic diver 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

amrvf said:


> questo blu mi sembra un po' troppo _"sparato"..._:think:
> 
> ma è un effetto ottico o l'inserto (ceramico?) resta sopra il vetro?




Si inserto ceramico di Yobokies, che "spara" il blu ( tonalità davvero bella per i miei gusti) anche per via del materiale di cui è fatto.

E si è più alto, per questo sono in attesa del suo zaffiro che dovrebbe eliminare in parte il dislivello ( è più alto dell'hardlex, sul bordo, di 0,5 mm quando servirebbe 1mm intero, ma è l'unico rialzato che ho trovato..).
Poi mi sa ci abbinerò anche un bel blue royal della crafter blue  .

Qua si vede meglio


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Needed some daylight on my Bulova Marine Star Auto - Be safe you WUS's  77777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*COMMANDER! just for a wind up.*


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Moss


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

LHD Sundays...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This rotation is working for me









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Time In said:


> Needed some daylight on my Bulova Marine Star Auto - Be safe you WUS's  77777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777
> View attachment 11386042
> View attachment 11386058


Wow ! That's a lot of eye candy right there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

T3C said:


> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Seeing this gets me excited for my vanguard to patina. Beauty!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Diving into taxes ;-)


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Errands and chores...great watch for that and inter-timezone travel to the extent required.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Did a little spring cleaning on the smoker today. Pulled everything off the shelves, then cleaned the wood & cleaned the inside of the grill.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## BillPark (Oct 2, 2013)

seiko 5


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Started with the Seiko and finishing the day with the Scurfa.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Sinn 556 Anniversary LE today


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My 3rd blue watch for the week. Just love blue. Omega SMP in different light conditions.

Enjoy your Sunday folks.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Hammy on Hirsch today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

Picked up two new to me watches earlier this week, been wearing this one mostly. Ideapixel BAT on Panatime strap.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful weather in Hong Kong


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Bluegrass under the stars all weekend, Terra Nova on the wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O to go: Marlin on canvas/leather strap w' matte steel skull buckle.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Bronze-d or tanned? b-)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

dEUS77 said:


> Si inserto ceramico di Yobokies, che "spara" il blu ( tonalità davvero bella per i miei gusti) anche per via del materiale di cui è fatto.
> 
> E si è più alto, per questo sono in attesa del suo zaffiro che dovrebbe eliminare in parte il dislivello ( è più alto dell'hardlex, sul bordo, di 0,5 mm quando servirebbe 1mm intero, ma è l'unico rialzato che ho trovato..).
> Poi mi sa ci abbinerò anche un bel blue royal della crafter blue  .
> ...


Thank goodness for Google Translate!!

Here's my offering for Monday. The dial of this watch can keep me mezmerized.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

gdb1960 said:


> Thank goodness for Google Translate!!


:asd:
Sorry, it was too long and difficult to me to write all the message in english!

Now only pics, i swear!


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

dEUS77 said:


> :asd:
> Sorry, it was too long and difficult to me to write all the message in english!
> 
> Now only pics, i swear!


Please don't apologize! It's good to remember that not everyone on here speaks English as their primary language. It gives us an International flair, and makes us feel classier than we really are! ;-)


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Armida A8 on black Zulu today.









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Oris Divers 65









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Just in. Latest Casio Frogman release 








GWF D1000MB-3jf


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Still wearing this Hamilton.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Monday is "move as fast as a Turtle" day for me:


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

4th blue watch the last few days, Orient Blue Ray. Love blue.

Happy thoughts on Monday folks.


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Mellow Yellow 









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT. 
Lawd try saying that in one go. Lol









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Morning, afternoon


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#UndoneMonday with the Urban Chrono 
Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#DodgerStadium #OpeningDay #OMEGA







*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I'm still on my dive watch kick and thoroughly enjoying it. Winding down for the day and still with my monster.

*Seiko Monster 2nd Gen*


















It seems silly to take pictures of the Monster without a lume shot. What a ham...









Have a great evening everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph​


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Darth night light.



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Juuuust about done...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

gdb1960 said:


> Please don't apologize! It's good to remember that not everyone on here speaks English as their primary language. It gives us an International flair, and makes us feel classier than we really are! ;-)


It is truly awesome that we've got an international following. So nice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tuna time.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

new vintage style improved! ;-)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

#TridentTuesday


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*This bugger still ticking away.*_


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wearing a non-diver today.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

Helson 40 on Yellow Dog leather


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 11402658


this bracelet and watch need water and brush! :-d


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I've been wanting to rock the jubilee bracelet for my SKX007J since yesterday...

*Seiko SKX007J*









but we got some generous snow dump overnight so a little bundle up is in order.









Well, it makes sense to me...








Have a terrific Tuesday everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Deep Blue Master Explorer  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Fastrider today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Still with the chunky beast on a super oyster.










Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## dqsuyen01 (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramos84 (Feb 1, 2016)

Rotating one watch for the past month


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

I love blue. My 5th blue watch for the week, Nomos Timeless Club II.

Happy Tuesday guys.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been on a bit of a weird Monster desire lately.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

SMP again...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Meant to post this earlier but got sidetracked. I'm still wearing my SKX007 but did take this out for lunch. It's just so sporty.

*Casio MDV-102 Super Illuminator*



































b-)​_


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

009


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military on Leather*_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph​


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Going green today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Benarus & Camel toe strap, I mean camel toe.

*
























I did say Camel toe you filthy crew.


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> _I've been wanting to rock the jubilee bracelet for my SKX007J since yesterday...
> 
> *Seiko SKX007J*
> 
> ...


Still snow wow. Hong Kong last weekend .., 








22-25C


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Still snow wow. Hong Kong last weekend ..,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, last week of ski season. I'm trying to see if I could squeeze one more day of skiing. Summer is nice, never gets much hotter than 90-95 F degrees and cools down in the 60's at night.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> Yup, last week of ski season. I'm trying to see if I could squeeze one more day of skiing. Summer is nice, never gets much hotter than 90-95 F degrees and cools down in the 60's at night.


Have fun & a good time


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

Pelagos with a side of Scotch




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

philskywalker said:


> Fastrider today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa! I've never seen this model. What's the reference?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Still Marlin









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

findarato said:


> Still Marlin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a real stunner right there. Wow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Waiting for the postman to show up with my puck... waiting... also. Toxic nato strap. Top quality strap that has a very nice shine to it in different lights. Would love to see them make some heavier hardware available.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## commodore665 (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks watches503. The strap is quite thick but really nice looking... 

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

This Blumo arrived yesterday, my first trial fit today. I would have preferred the SBDC003, without the Prospex logo, but the price was right and I really like it on the wrist.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

edit, duble.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Now on leather bund strap.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Have a great Wednesday my friends!







*

(*actual size!)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well last night I met with Art and Rob, compared Flieger watches 









And left with this so I'm wearing it this morning 









It's a little large but I love it. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Titanium subby on JMA distressed canvas.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Titanium subby on JMA distressed canvas.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sea Urchin today


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

DB Bluewater today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Oris Divers 65









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

AT today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*







........


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

H2O Marlin


----------



## petrolhead5 (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen Skyhawk


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

Only one shows correct time, nevertheless:


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Tutima FX ...

*





​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

6th blue watch which arrived today, Ventus Mori Blue Brass M4. I love blue with 2 more on the way.


----------



## Redbeardsghost (Feb 16, 2017)

My daily driver on a vintage bond Nato!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Evening switch to the Balistidae... trying to enjoy the bronzes/leathers before the real heat comes


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210​


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster at Dusk














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

New beater


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

Something more colourful in the good weather









Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

Something more colourful in the good weather









Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

Omega









Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

today. First time off the bracelet since buying it (on a W&W strap today).


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)

New arrival!!!!
Holy grail for me, final became reality!!!!!!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

My dad liked my 106 so much that I gave it to him. I missed it. 106 #2!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Have a great day! For a split second, I was tempted to call in sick and watch the Masters all day...


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Black Monster with Perlon....everyone have a good Thursday !  999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

2nd day on the wrist. Ventus Mori M4 blue dial.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Benarus & Camel.

*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Alpina on a DAS.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Seiko Sawtooth









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Happy to report the UX is holding up ok so far with all the rain. I'd say the 5,000 meter water resistance for the movement appears legit 

Have a good one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Breitling Colt









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Debert Bathyscaphe On Isofrane


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Alpina on a DAS.


Great combo, love it!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Great combo, love it!


Thank you!


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

New piece. Wondering how long I'll hold onto this one...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Just picked up NIB Borealis Batial.....psyched !!  000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000






..........


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am continuing with the Glacier blue Alpiner4 this morning. 
Have a great day. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petrolhead5 (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

A little more metal on my left side than a couple weeks ago, and I'm not just talking about the Squale...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hexa









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

BB on NATO today









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

All day every day lately with the Sub.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Danny T said:


>


Holy Darth Vader! Super cool!!

Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

fortis today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

Sinn 556a today. I love this watch.

Graham

DailyWristCheck on Instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Enjoying the artego









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uber cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Best watch of 2016 
Oris65 42 on steel.

HAGE
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Nice Brice!
Sub for me today


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Omer (Sep 26, 2006)

SUN019


----------



## petrolhead5 (Apr 5, 2017)

Wearing my rado


----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Chocolate Mint Poseidon









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_Two fat ladies today._

View attachment 11432506


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

Training watch









Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Stefano Lorenzo (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

new SEIKO SBDC003


----------



## Finecoins (Apr 7, 2017)

The great white... one of my favorite watches


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU...









Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 
#PilotFriday with the Astor & Banks on a Horween Essex leather DrunkArtStrap.

Have a great day. 
Brice 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Early morning swim with the Sea Shepherd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Love the design of Astor & Banks, Brice. You really can pick them.

Cheers.

Rick


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

On my wrist, blue and white Seiko SRP279. My alma mater's colours.

Ad Majorem Dei Gloriam.

Happy Friday folks.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## petrolhead5 (Apr 5, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE!! Orsa Monstrum


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

Lovely spring day for my Bumblebee Aqua Terra










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Borealis Batial arrived yesterday. So far I like the looks of bronze. Look out for others today...Peace 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999






..........






..........


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## WindUpMerchant (Aug 15, 2015)

The big lad..


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

New arrival


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Afternoon/evening switch to Steinhart Ocean gmt.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Sbdx001


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The chosen one to accompany me on a 10 day trip and mitigate watch rotation separation anxiety









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

HAGWE!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris Diver 65 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrar (Feb 3, 2017)

Enjoying my speedy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## petrolhead5 (Apr 5, 2017)

ibrar said:


> Enjoying my speedy
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue on blue









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


>


Somehow I haven't seen this model from Mido before. I really like it. Black and orange is always a great combination, and it's one of Mido's favorites.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

omeglycine said:


> Somehow I haven't seen this model from Mido before. I really like it. Black and orange is always a great combination, and it's one of Mido's favorites.


It's the Titanium version. Bezel I'd say is more of a rootbeer color, and dial is a brownish gray. Hard color to describe actually.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

A little sun and a little osprey.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 16, 2013)

Bangala...









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

GSAR today:


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Keep asking myself why I let this one go the first time. Not saying it won't happen again but there really is so much I love about it.

Have a good evening!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Need a good 60minute bezel for Friday BBQ duty










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

10 year service interval is where it's at.
I live in Darwin & the nearest watch service is 1,000 miles away.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Popped some bronze on the G.A.W.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Had this on since it arrived on Thursday. Love it 









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

CUSN8


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Darth, got it yesterday 
I feared it would be too big, but the lugless design makes the diameter work. 
It's just a bit tall, I may try trade it for a slimmer 035, 017 or 037.


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

More steel..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

300


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Dive 65 on NATO at gym









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petrolhead5 (Apr 5, 2017)

Granted its not a dive watch but thought id share!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

MKII Paradive


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sometimes I really want to steal my wife's 009, but I know it wouldn't end well!


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

2535.80 said:


> MKII Paradive


One Day-Date Paradive deserves another!










Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

thejollywatcher said:


> One Day-Date Paradive deserves another!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Alpina today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

thejollywatcher said:


> One Day-Date Paradive deserves another!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, clean look on both divers. Simple and sporty, too.

Jollywatcher, we both have 6.5" wrists. I'll have to make a mental note and add these watches to my bucket (long) list.

Cheers.

Rick


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Was considering a dive watch to wear today, but this Hamilton Khaki King stopped ticking as if to say, I need more wrist time.
And so I gave in.

Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Very nice, clean look on both divers. Simple and sporty, too.
> 
> Jollywatcher, we both have 6.5" wrists. I'll have to make a mental note and add these watches to my bucket (long) list.
> 
> ...


Hey Rick,

Don't know if you know...but Bill Yao is prototype testing a new RTW. Looks to be either a Paradive or Blackwater case.

You can check out pics on the MKII forum or on the MKII Instagram site.

Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

3


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

191145 said:


>


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Helberg

Helberg CH6 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Daily diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

The one on the left.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Strap Change Day



















The stock NATO that turned into an RAF won out at my wife's behest. I do t think I have worn it in a year since I got the watch. The blue colour is nice. Makes me think I should get a blue perlon as I love it on the black perlon.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SDc


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Scurfa for a morning surf.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Wearing my "not going diving today" strap









Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Styling

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

For Garydusa:

Cigars, gas mask and bronze watch -- nothing else needed.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Kurt


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yellow one 









Great Sunday gents


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Really love this one. Would love to track one down

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Love the design of Astor & Banks, Brice. You really can pick them.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Rick


Thank you so much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris today









Last minute road trip to Florida. Booked a place at noon and we hit the road at 4. 
Note little Z double wristing her G-Shocks  proud WisDad 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OMEGA







*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jerouy (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Aquis on dark blue rubber









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Puck on an army green Zulu.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Time for rest and reflection and this for the day.

Have a great Sunday folks.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

I think I finally got the proper band for my "Smurf"....Good Sunday !!  9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Super Avenger today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Seiko mm 300









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Really love this one. Would love to track one down
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brice. I've seen a couple come up on Chronocentric.com

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Sunday afternoon chill time with a Freddie.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello from Florida 
PADI on a blue Toxicnato 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Aquanaut


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Ready to dive into some yard work..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pop7 (Jan 21, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Noemi97 said:


> View attachment 8228794
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want one what model is it and can you still get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petrolhead5 (Apr 5, 2017)

Sunny day in London today!


----------



## petrolhead5 (Apr 5, 2017)

godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful shot!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Chillin on the deck with the pup.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Warm, sunny day spent inside a windowless, smelly ice rink.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

This one today 








One of my fave spots in Hong Kong Shot last week


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello from New Orleans









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Estoril on RAF



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Pucks still on the Zulu.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

T-2, pre-holidays work out 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

My Edox Ice Shark 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

Perfect day for lacquered dial.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Regines Diver


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

... SEIKO 6306-7001


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Starting week with my Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Tactix Bravo for Monday.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

Beautiful Open Heart









Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Oris Divers sixty five 42









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## petrolhead5 (Apr 5, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi from Florida


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgerebollo41 (Apr 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

which tritium diver do I choose??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

after two hours playing in the ocean, dad deserves a cold one ️


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Amphion Vintage Black on seatbelt NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










This talk was packed by weight, not by volume. Some settling may occur during tapping.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Going green today, Seiko Alpinist.

Rest easy, Monday is almost over.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

all work and no play makes Jack a dull boy... :roll:










but the evening it's more romantic! ;-)


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

It's incredibly ridiculous, I'll rarely wear it, but I've wanted one for some time.


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

I've decided I'm going to read all future posts on this thread in the voice of David Attenborough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

1st time my Luminox posted. Finally got around to a repair it needed. Luminox dead..over 12 yrs old.  99999999999999999999999999999999999






..........


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Relo60 said:


> Going green today, Seiko Alpinist.
> 
> Rest easy, Monday is almost over.
> 
> ...


....can you move that bezel..just a hair...to line it up...Thanks !!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I get it wet so it counts


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Diving into space.





E


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Going to pick soon


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Doctor Modified (Mar 1, 2017)

Tempest Commodore









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Diving into Mediterranean


----------



## azwatchman (Apr 19, 2008)

Vintage Sexima 500 Professional.......


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Brandon Hobbs (Oct 30, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Time In said:


> ....can you move that chapter ring..just a hair...to line it up...Thanks !!


Just used it to get my directions. Serves its purpose doesn't it?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Right now?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ventus Mori M4 for now.

Have a great Tuesday. Positive thoughts to all. Avoid Grumpiness and nitpicking.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Omega SMP 300m










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Colt









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver on a ToxicNato.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## maj13 (Mar 8, 2006)

New to me just this week. First time on the wrist, and I have to say it's more comfortable than I was thinking it would be. Definitely wears a little smaller than its 43mm.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

I love my Luminox. You actually forget it's on....soooo comfy.  44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444






..........


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Got a black/blue Hirsch Robby to match the blue dial markers.



















Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## 425Ranger (Aug 27, 2007)

In Michigan, the shorts are a big deal. LOL.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Ocean Vintage GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


That's hot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SDc


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_I need some color in my life. Anonimo D-Date on OEM red shark shoes

_


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## WindUpMerchant (Aug 15, 2015)

Desk Diving 5513


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fresh from the mailbox, love this Trimix


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

A mod(srp637), it's all that I know...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris this afternoon in historic St Augustine 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



CRetzloff said:


> A little more metal on my left side than a couple weeks ago, and I'm not just talking about the Squale...


Congrats brother!

Exactly how many Tapas are in a Talk?


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Ecozilla today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just arrived via FedEx....Maranez Layan...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Actually a strap guy, but since I changed out the standard buckle for the adjustable one, the perfect fit now makes me enjoy the bracelet a lot more.


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oris this afternoon in historic St Augustine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where would I go about acquiring that strap?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's hot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, that's a new Sinn horse leather strap.

All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ToXic said:


> Where would I go about acquiring that strap?


It's a handmade canvas strap by DrunkArtStraps. You can email him at [email protected]

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

I was worried it was him. He isn't taking any new customers currently. Damn!



Jeep99dad said:


> ToXic said:
> 
> 
> > Where would I go about acquiring that strap?
> ...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good early wednesday morning folks.

Happy thoughts.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Still unsure about the orange borealis strap. Kinda clashes with the lume. But the big halios buckle looks good against the orange.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a 20mm Eulit palma perlon with OEM tudor buckle and trying out newly arrived SEIKO bezel protectors (yes it may be butt-ugly and sinful for some  but it fulfils a purpose to protect my diver from rough play during my holidays which start today )










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

THG said:


> On a 20mm Eulit palma perlon with OEM tudor buckle and trying out newly arrived SEIKO bezel protectors (yes it may be butt-ugly and sinful for some  but it fulfils a purpose to protect my diver from rough play during my holidays which start today )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm almost afraid to ask if your furniture has plastic over it?  Why not just get a cheaper beater?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Vintage today
Cheers


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Ryvil said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask if your furniture has plastic over it?  Why not just get a cheaper beater?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Lol  no it does not and I may probably just take it off anyway soon but will ride with it for a while. 
I don't baby my watches either and this tudor already has its fair share of marks after a few years...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hump day with the Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Changing the tires and the gloves do match to a watch...
I do feel like the Fashion God !


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_ENNEBI on "Metta Catharina"_

View attachment 11486514


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*







..........


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox on a DAS.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey guys 
Started with the PADI on blue Toxicnato this morning and went for a quick walk with the pups. 
Great beach watch and combo 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

In pisac, Peru with Greg Stevens GSD-A1









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

AR 500m ceramic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ventus Mori M4. Couple pics from the first day of wear. The blue strap may be too much blue in the daylight. Looks great though and may be a better look with patina down the road. The blue and gold looks is just a bit showy for me. I will try the stock straps over the next couple of days.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Afternoon


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

The oh so strap versitile 000 on black ISO rubber...


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Super Avenger today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

In the litter box for awhile...


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

2255.80









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Straps ? 

Seriously find these guys fascinating.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Straps ?
> 
> Seriously find these guys fascinating.
> 
> ...


You gonna catch one of those to make some mad drunk art gator strap lol?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oris this afternoon in historic St Augustine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha!  You are/were very close to my home city. Jacksonville! Love St. Augustine!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Brice, that critter looks like it may have a taste for French food.



Jeep99dad said:


> Straps ?
> 
> Seriously find these guys fascinating.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ChuckW said:


> Brice, that critter looks like it may have a taste for French food.


He doesn't look too friendly at the moment, does he ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> In pisac, Peru with Greg Stevens GSD-A1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shots - Great landscape. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Athaya Vintage Lamafa diver


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_A nice way to decompress after work with my mid-size dive watch...

*Citizen NY2300-09L*


























b-)​_


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Ahoi


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*I bought this one new in 1980

*_


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sbbn035.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Not a diver

Tissot Heritage 1936

Tissot Heritage 1936 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Tissot Heritage 1936 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

So Happy It's Thursday! (Kinda like TGIF)


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

This










We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ready for the weekend with my TC2.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## McCarthy (Aug 30, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Do you even wear any of those watches? I don't recall seeing any photos from you actually wearing one, let alone with an outdoor background or something.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Helson on ammo today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mido Ocean Star series V Rose Gold on oem straps for today. Specs. 42.5mm diameter, 49mm l to l, 11.5mm height, 20mm lug width. If I'm not mistaken.

Sorry for the many photos. Just had to convey how photogenic the watch is.

Happy thoughts in your happy place. Have a great day.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still my favorite.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

castlk said:


> _*I bought this one new in 1980
> 
> *_


 Lovely looking Timex you got.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

I had fun putting this together.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Walking the pups and looking at the ocean, I can hear the waves. Will go play later 
I am really enjoying this Alpiner 4, great blue dials and fluted lugs. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*







..........


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*No change here Ennebi on Metta Catharina still.

*
View attachment 11499274


----------



## McCarthy (Aug 30, 2014)

SHANE 1000 said:


> *No change here Ennebi on Metta Catharina still.
> 
> *
> View attachment 11499274


Nice. Is that your car?


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Ooops. Double post. Same watch!


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

View attachment 11499618


Sitting in the park near the office. Thinking about canceling afternoon meetings and stay right here for a few hours.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats 
It's beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Steiny today!









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Starting the long weekend with the Mako on a Hirsch: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

McCarthy said:


> Nice. Is that your car?


_*Not until the last payment or a kidney is extracted.*_


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Panerai 005 on orange two-piece Maratac.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gonnna head to the beach with the Oris65 42 on a Phoenix admiralty nato. 
Cheers. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

At the coricancha, cusco, Peru . No way **** sapiens erected these walls









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Coricancha, Peru









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

^^ cool places around there, enjoy the visit to Peru.

My day is way more grey, good that I have something to stare at...


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

First post of my 116600.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

Rado watch









Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Lucky #13 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mori on sailcloth























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Caved and bought a Oris 65, as I got it brand new for $300 less than any used one I could see! 

I just happened to have a 22mm NATO that was black with patina speckles, which perfectly match the lume. I have a 21mm gunny strap commingled for it, and also tracking down an OEM bracelet. 

This is my first Oris, definitely a brand I can get behind!

I was going to buy a Carl Brashear, but they are a bit too much for what they are in my opinion.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## OedipusFlex (Aug 26, 2016)

ToXic said:


> Caved and bought a Oris 65, as I got it brand new for $300 less than any used one I could see!
> 
> I just happened to have a 22mm NATO that was black with patina speckles, which perfectly match the lume. I have a 21mm gunny strap commingled for it, and also tracking down an OEM bracelet.
> 
> ...


Good sir, would you care to share where you found this deal- or has the time already passed? I also love Oris, have an aquis, and was going to pick up a 65 in the light blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

OedipusFlex said:


> Good sir, would you care to share where you found this deal- or has the time already passed? I also love Oris, have an aquis, and was going to pick up a 65 in the light blue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oris Divers Sixty-Five 73377074065MB 40mm Mens Vintage Sport Automatic Watch - BRAND NEW

Not as much of a deal for the 40mm, I've seen them for less used for sure. But the 42mm deal is good!

Switched it to a 22mm Perlon. Amazing look!


----------



## OedipusFlex (Aug 26, 2016)

ToXic said:


> Oris Divers Sixty-Five 73377074065MB 40mm Mens Vintage Sport Automatic Watch - BRAND NEW
> 
> Not as much of a deal for the 40mm, I've seen them for less used for sure. But the 42mm deal is good!
> 
> Switched it to a 22mm Perlon. Amazing look!


Many thanks! Gemnation has a similar promotion going on, it'll be a long night of comparison.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Top one


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

Can't get it away from the wrist.


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

1521 - 50a


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Dive-Chrono


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Orca polished









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

TBB on Eulit Palma perlon during the family holidays in Phuket










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

My first experience with a Nato.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Same still.

*
View attachment 11507346


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Oris Titan today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Have a blessed Good Friday.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loving this watch, whether at the office on bracelet or beachside on nato  may be the perfect watch for me 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Early summertime temps means off with the leather and on with the silver...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr

Wrong date, right watch ;


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Prepping this one to go on the chopping block tomorrow...










Sent from thetalkoftapa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Loving this watch, whether at the office on bracelet or beachside on nato  may be the perfect watch for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cooooool shots Brice


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tropic-al Mori














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Nightshift with the Daynight T-100

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Blue YM


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Momo auto GMT Chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Citizen NY0040-09W

Citizen NY0040-09W by muchacho86, on Flickr

Citizen NY0040-09W by muchacho86, on Flickr

Citizen NY0040-09W by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Squale 1553 North Eagle


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Ennebi today still.
*
View attachment 11517330
*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*
Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

On Train to machu pichu with artigu









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Meg V2


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Enjoy the weekend everyone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Panera Pause on the road. Vaca ending 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Oris Divers Sixty-five









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Let the games begin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomant_123 (Mar 11, 2013)

Makara Octopus









Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5X met Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

White Dial piranha









Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Been sick...but made to the mailbox for the Martu straps that arrived. Me Like !!  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 






..........






...........






..........


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

love this Big Boy!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Day trip to Morro Bay...


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

There's something about a diver on rubber strap that just screams "I'm ready for summertime adventures". If only I had any planned for the near future....


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Some fly fishing images from this afternoon with my affordable but ever so cool...

*Casio MDV-102 Super Illuminator*








































































Hoping everyone is having as cool of a weekend.
b-)​_


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _Some fly fishing images from this afternoon with my affordable but ever so cool...
> 
> *Casio MDV-102 Super Illuminator*
> 
> ...


Great set of photos, thanks for posting


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ventus Mori on Horween Leather





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sporting the Hammerhead on this chilly Easter weekend.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Enjoy your Easter weekend


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

krpdm said:


> Great set of photos, thanks for posting


Thanks for the nice comment, it's was a good outing. Lots of colorful little fish:-!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Last afternoon in Phuket...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Dressing up for Easter Sunday lunch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Yesterday in machu pichu









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Machu pichu certainly has tourist traps gouging and long wait lines, but Cusco and outskirts with so much to see is a bargain









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## robhaa (Jan 24, 2015)

Bruvik Svalbard 40mm on a tropical strap.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy Easter!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Happy Easter


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Put the TC2 on mesh today. Happy Easter!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Easter sunday
Started with inox then swiched to the speedy









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Still doing an Ennebi Tango on a potential chewing strip.

*
View attachment 11529922


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Butterfly conservatory today.....mix of pics each post....the last pic is "Vietnamese Moss Frogs"....enjoy !!







..........






..........






..........






..........






..........


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice Daytona!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster Sunday for a Happy Easter










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

sure why not


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Switched to the Darth Tuna this evening. Have a great one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore the new NTH Barracuda prototype today 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Worn the whole day but posting only now. Well, better late than later as I would say.

Happy Easter folks.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Time In said:


> Been sick...but made to the mailbox for the Martu straps that arrived. Me Like !!  00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> View attachment 11521954
> ..........
> View attachment 11521962
> ...


Grats. That's a good looking strap. That's for sure.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Taking a break from the Coachella crowd


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

A Ventus Caspian with a Zelos buckle.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

H2O K2 Carbon with a self made green stingray strap


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
NTH Barracuda sub prototype for first day back to work after spring break 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zixen Trimix


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Green shirt with green dial for today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Breit today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

afternoon change! b-)


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Mileata M1 today


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

i'm wearing a slight frown....hopefully when I pick up my taxes I owe less than 7k







..........


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

PO


----------



## jorgerebollo41 (Apr 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

image by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

On economy today
Wow that carbon H2O is sick. Love it


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## BJK_GMT (Apr 12, 2015)

PO 8500 today


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

About to go for a walk on the beach. Little overcast so maybe I'll get a nice daytime lume shot?!


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

Diving into the studies...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

422


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Steiny out this week..


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

Aside from that small bit of iphone reflecting from the watch, I'm very proud of this shot.  (I'm pretty much an amateur when it comes to photography so...yeah...)


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Oris on a DrunkArtStraps singlepass canvas tonight. Cheers. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mori on the beach




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

amrvf said:


>


That buckle is amazing!!!

Here's my offering for Monday.










Exactly how many Tapas are in a Talk?


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

DK10 by jppellet, on Flickr

*And now...something completely different*


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

oops


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

SM on black leather Hirsch.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

SM on black leather Hirsch.
View attachment 11543666


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Enjoying my diet pepsi for the evening. It's just a mid-size ya know.;-)








b-)​_


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 16, 2013)

Hammmerhead for now, green marine for later.









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

flieger!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning
Wearing the Undone "Killy" Urban Chrono this morning 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

1965 won't come back again but it was a damn cool year.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

HammyMan37 said:


> About to go for a walk on the beach. Little overcast so maybe I'll get a nice daytime lume shot?!
> View attachment 11541130


What strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Breitling Colt









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Javafusion (Apr 21, 2015)

Now that spring has sprung, it's time for the ProDiver.


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Navitimer Montbrilliant Datora in platinum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Just got this today! Nos 1970s Merci diver.


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

My GSAR at the doctors office








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

I should have added that it's one of my favorite watches I've ever owned 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

maj13 said:


> New to me just this week. First time on the wrist, and I have to say it's more comfortable than I was thinking it would be. Definitely wears a little smaller than its 43mm.


I had one for a time, mine was the gray face and I agree it wears much better than you would expect. It looks great on you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

afternoon start with beads of rice... :roll:










but honeyed kroko in deplo for the evening! ;-)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to go back to my Amazon orders to remember ?. It's called benchmark straps. I was skeptical due to price and cheap change tool it came with but it's soft and I really like it a lot! Got a black one too for my PAM and it seems to be well made.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

.....A "2" watch day.....KRONOS for day...Borealis for pool matches tonight. Happy day all !!







..........


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Pam today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

The more I wear this combination the more I love it, and I loved it a lot to begin with!


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


>


What brand is that strap? Thanks!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Back with Oris 65 today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

2535.80 said:


> What brand is that strap? Thanks!


Crafter Blue. They make fitted rubber straps for some Seiko divers.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Nomos Timeless Club II for today.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## robhaa (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2O orca









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Gonna be a rough day / watch may not make it, lol. Picked something expendable...









On second thought...










Doesn't get more expendable than this!


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting rid of it for something else .... it's a tough decision 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NTH Barracuda prototype for the evening. I like it a lot. Also like the Amphion guilt model. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Back with Oris 65 today
> View attachment 11549954
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a great shot. Love that box crystal
And how it brings out the blue at the edge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

'05 PO2500C


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Alpina Startimer Chrono this morning. I can't wait for the new Basel 2017 Startimer to hit the AD. Love the new 3-hand dials.

Have a great dial. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

USMC0321 said:


> Gonna be a rough day / watch may not make it, lol. Picked something expendable...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right! Great (and fun) watches, but high on the "if it breaks I'll be okay" list.

Have a great Wednesday everyone!


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorta dive-y


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Went with the Longines today.


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Oris.....again😊









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

200M water resistant, but too pretty to wear while diving, IMO:


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

OM Pradata









Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Marlin









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

brand spanking new


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

rmurphy said:


> I'm thinking of getting rid of it for something else .... it's a tough decision
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lots of marathons in the For Sale pages. Wonder why... they look like good watches.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Arrived today, Glycine Airman Double Twelve blue dial. 40mm diameter, 12mm height, 48mm l to l, lug width 22mm to 21mm at the buckle end. All I can say is, oooohhhh wow. Could be my best bargain for 2017.


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

Bendodds360 said:


> Lots of marathons in the For Sale pages. Wonder why... they look like good watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well it certainly cannot be because there bad watches. They're fantastic, I'm just a serial flipper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

still with bronze







..........






..........






..........


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Time In said:


> still with bronze
> 
> View attachment 11562250
> ..........
> ...


I haven't seen you this excited about a watch since Papa Smurf showed up.

Exactly how many Tapas are in a Talk?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vintage Omega Seamaster cal 1040 on a Horween Essex leather DrunkArtStraps 
Have a good evening. 
B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Helson for the nightshift

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Trying out a new strap. I haven't had success finding a good match for the dial. This one seems the best so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Some days are Pepsi days...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Gmt ii


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Oris 65 42mm on a custom Gunny strap. I love this watch so much.

Any suggestions for watches of a similar style?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Danny T said:


>


I wondered who grabbed that. I was not quick enough.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Moray









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

USMC0321 said:


>


That's cool. Interesting dial and case/lug design. Never seen one before. 
Could you share more ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another Alpina day for me with the glacier blue Alpiner4 on a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Love the dial and lugs on this model. 
Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ToXic said:


> Oris 65 42mm on a custom Gunny strap. I love this watch so much.
> 
> Any suggestions for watches of a similar style?
> 
> View attachment 11566026


That's a very nice combo. Love the added vintage vibe the strap gives, the leather texture and minimal stitching lend themselves well to the overall retro vibe. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

one of my favs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Nomos


----------



## Caberguy (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

"Well Hello Dolly."

Steinhart Ocean GMT. Happy Thursday folks.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buochie (May 13, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

This Zixen Trimix still on my wrist all week long, really love it!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

WVE said:


>


Love it!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

A little nervous taking pics today. Edge of a 60ft rocky cliff above the water dangling my watch on a dead branch...didn't want to hurt the Smurf !! Peace.







..........


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 11566466
> 
> 
> View attachment 11566482
> ...


 Is there a remote control to fly that baby !!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Breitling at the moment.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

My new (to me) Ticino Sea Viper Vintage Gilt. Got it today on a trade deal. 
Seems like a great value! Miyota 9015, Domed sapphire crystal with AR, 200m WR, and a sweet Oyster bracelet with a "glide lock" style adjustment. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Not a diver but.......









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not a diver but.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stunning 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's cool. Interesting dial and case/lug design. Never seen one before.
> Could you share more ?


Sure B! Funny, as soon as I got this one it reminded me of some of your watches -- mostly the clean lines/face.

48mm X 16.5mm, screw down crown, 120 uni bezel, 'anti finger print' blasted steel all around, great lume for a sandwich dial, 300m W/R, 23mm lugs, sapphire dome, 160gr, auto IT3HD in-house. Very comfortable with the curved case back.

Pretty durable. I've had a few of their smaller watches and have had no complaints.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blacklist on charcoal DrunkArtStraps tonight. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cayman from crepas









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tgif guys, just saying hi  been really busy lately, lots of travels to Japan. A new start coming up  
Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Tgif guys, just saying hi  been really busy lately, lots of travels to Japan. A new start coming up
> Hope everyone is doing well


Sorry I posted on the wrong Sub-Forum 

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Still Marlin









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Yesterday's new arrival... 










Sent from a red phonebox for two shillings and sixpence.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

again...


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

TGIF!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Just been for a blast on the bike with the trusty Prometheus beater. One of my cheapest yet favourite dive watches. The sun out here makes the lume 24/7 sadly not quite the same as back home in Brummyland!















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 
#Pilotfriday with the Astor & Banks on a Horween horse hide DrunkArtStraps and my Allen Edmonds Alumnus brogues 

Have a great Friday. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Let the weekend begin!










Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Padi today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday folks. Hamilton Khaki King for today.


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

SKX Jr. on a Super Oyster


----------



## jorgerebollo41 (Apr 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Happy Friday you WUS's !!







..........


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

error


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Delbana chrono-diver


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Grey dial helson buccaneer









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Decided to change for my regular walk in the park. Orient Blue Ray.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

All titanium Frogman, MRG-1100


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Switch from the BOLDR Odyssey prototype 









To A1 for work 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NTH Barracuda prototype tonight. 
Cheers 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Helson in the sun. Almost 5pm, putting on SD to start the weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Looks hulking in the picture, but actually great fit on my wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Sure B! Funny, as soon as I got this one it reminded me of some of your watches -- mostly the clean lines/face.
> 
> 48mm X 16.5mm, screw down crown, 120 uni bezel, 'anti finger print' blasted steel all around, great lume for a sandwich dial, 300m W/R, 23mm lugs, sapphire dome, 160gr, auto IT3HD in-house. Very comfortable with the curved case back.
> 
> Pretty durable. I've had a few of their smaller watches and have had no complaints.


Thanks for the pics. The pictures on their Web page are pretty limited. They have some nice options also. Il be keeping an eye out.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## dscustoms (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## ToXic (Apr 26, 2011)

Tudor Black Bay on a Bulang & Son's Diablo. 

Photo taken with my new S8+. Really really impressed with the camera!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SDc


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Wearing the beautiful Tudor Sub 79090. Just landed today. Madly in love.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Modded sumo. Love this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue Puck on mesh









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> Thanks for the pics. The pictures on their Web page are pretty limited. They have some nice options also. Il be keeping an eye out.


Totally agree. I've looked at the 48 for awhile, but had a completely different perspective based on their pics. Now I'm kicking myself for letting some of them slip by. Really wears closer to an Ennebi than you might think.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Heavy duty watch in Black! b-)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Seiko









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> All titanium Frogman, MRG-1100


How coool Yankee


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Crezo said:


> Just been for a blast on the bike with the trusty Prometheus beater. One of my cheapest yet favourite dive watches. The sun out here makes the lume 24/7 sadly not quite the same as back home in Brummyland!
> 
> View attachment 11577938
> View attachment 11577946
> ...





Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> #Pilotfriday with the Astor & Banks on a Horween horse hide DrunkArtStraps and my Allen Edmonds Alumnus brogues
> 
> Have a great Friday.
> ...


Cool shots gents


----------



## danprg (Jan 25, 2013)

A very lazy Saturday morning that has turned into a very lazy Saturday afternoon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Resco Manus for Saturday. Have a great weekend!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Prometheus today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

10 yr anniversary of meeting the missus watch









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Crawfish diving. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeco (Oct 21, 2008)

This one again. Trimmed a few years ago by Mr Kent Parks..









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Toxic PADI to start the weekend. 
Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My first high quality micro- the halios black puck that got me addicted to this micro watch hobby.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*







..........












..........


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Optimus for the job, Megalodon for the weekend


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

SKX on Cincy Strap Works "stealth bond". Love this combo.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Oris for a Jeep ride and lunch & beers at my favorite Saturday spot, the Treehouse Whiskey & Fork.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Spring Drive Tuna fully charged after walking the werewolf...


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Precista PR-3 ...



















*


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

MadMex said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


Love this! How do you like it? I've been tempted to pick one up.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard IV SS on a shark mesh.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Drilled lugs win every time.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Sinn UX SDR. Have a good one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Fire


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Wearing a Precista Prs-50-b


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Lucky shot


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

TheTitusFactor said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Read about the Trieste the other day and was wondering what it is like.
Could you please give your impressions of it and post some daylight wrist shots when you get a chance.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

redzebra said:


> Read about the Trieste the other day and was wondering what it is like.
> Could you please give your impressions of it and post some daylight wrist shots when you get a chance.


I love it, but I co-founded the brand so I am a bit biased :-d

A few people on the forum have already received their Triestes and hopefully they'll post about it!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sort of a impulse buy, Been wearing this alot, inspected it up n closed, i was wondering if anyone more experienced with this can help, other then it is very dirty n like it was assembled very roughly, is it genuine? Bought it from a ebay shop with very good rating.









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sunday red one


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pro one here, such a fantastic piece









Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Orca


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Vintage Sunday...









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris Diver 65 today on NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Roadking1102 said:


> Oris Diver 65 today on NATO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a 22mm NATO strap? I can't find a 21mm one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper On Canvas


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Flying Dutchman for the week. Maybe. It's not a diver, but it is rated for 200m, and Fred Amos wouldn't lie to us.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Got my grail !! .2007 Doxa SUB 1000T Divingstar.......1 of 100 (don't be confused with #s on back)..Be safe you WUS's..







..........












..........












........












..........


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> Is that a 22mm NATO strap? I can't find a 21mm one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you can use a 22mm no problem 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

The dive season it's near!

Ready to Go!

Black silicone band in black screw buckle, ready to the next dive! b-)


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Edox today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Seiko PADI this morning as I am keeping an eye on French election. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... Precista PRS-3 on B&R Canvas ...

*






​


----------



## dpeco (Oct 21, 2008)

Have had this over 8 years.. Kids purchased for me.. Was re-lumed a few years back by Mr Kent Parks.. Still glows through the night.. Love it..









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

weklund said:


> *
> ... Precista PRS-3 on B&R Canvas ...
> 
> *
> ...


Great choice and seldom seen in the forums. One in my long list of " to have and to wear" watches.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas cayman attempting to match silver belt buckle









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunny day on a sweet Sunday. Counting and thankful for my blessings.

Enjoy your Sunday folks.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Relo60 said:


> Great choice and seldom seen in the forums. One in my long list of " to have and to wear" watches.




Thanks ... Great line "The Precista" ... Handsome tool watches.






​


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Helbros self-winding diver today.


----------



## jorgerebollo41 (Apr 6, 2017)

The first Halios ever










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Kicking back after a busy weekend.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Time In said:


> Got my grail !! .2007 Doxa SUB 1000T Divingstar.......1 of 100 (don't be confused with #s on back)..Be safe you WUS's..
> 
> View attachment 11600378
> ..........
> ...


Congrats!! Really love this yellow Doxa! Wear it in great health my friend.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NTH Barracuda prototype to wrap up the weekend. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

SDT. Have a good one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Beautiful day









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Seamaster on mesh bracelet









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

I wasn't motivated enough to spin the hour hand through 240 more jumps to set the date today, but I am wearing this today.










I hope you all have a wonderful day.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Sent from a distance, using strategically timed puffs of smoke and some slightly annoying clicking sounds.


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

New arrival..blue dial brushed case









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX today on bond NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Stratoliner today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*







..........


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Omega smp for today. Happy thoughts for today folks.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

2100 Titanium, Have a good week guys!


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Two years of owning this beauty and this is the first time I've worn it on the strap. Love it!


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Day of the Obris


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11610154&d=1493008086"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one serious crystal!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Ventus Mori










Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

How the f can i delete this post using a cell phone?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening with the Barracuda prototype before shipping it back tomorrow. I've really enjoyed wearing it. Great size too 
Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vindic8 said:


> Beautiful day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

I Gotz me a New One!
Ancon Challenger Bronze..."_Let the Patina Begin"!!
_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cyclops2016 said:


> That's one serious crystal!


Hard to take seriously 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have to be honest. I've been looking for one ever since I saw your blue one.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Want to get the peanut gallery's thoughts on this 38mm CW diver-GMT. Too small or just right?














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bullitt411 (Jan 12, 2007)

Went with the Padi / Borealis strap today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cyclops2016 said:
> 
> 
> > That's one serious crystal!
> ...


You would definitely have a hard time fitting that under a shirt sleeve! ;-)


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgerebollo41 (Apr 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H20 orca









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> Want to get the peanut gallery's thoughts on this 38mm CW diver-GMT. Too small or just right?
> View attachment 11617642
> View attachment 11617650
> 
> ...


Looks good to me


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kca said:


> Cheers,
> 
> Casey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're killing me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Want to get the peanut gallery's thoughts on this 38mm CW diver-GMT. Too small or just right?
> View attachment 11617642
> View attachment 11617650
> 
> ...


It does not look small at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

EA-Sport said:


> Want to get the peanut gallery's thoughts on this 38mm CW diver-GMT. Too small or just right?
> View attachment 11617642
> View attachment 11617650
> 
> ...


I wouldn't consider a watch that small. But it actually looks great on you. Perhaps it wears bigger than it is. It deffinatlely doesn't look to small on.

Wear in good health!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Ninja on the watch gecko bond Zulu. Great quality strap but im still undecided weather it's a match or not.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Seiko on isofrane in Hawaii today.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> Want to get the peanut gallery's thoughts on this 38mm CW diver-GMT. Too small or just right?
> View attachment 11617642
> View attachment 11617650
> 
> ...


Looks damn good to me!


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Megalodon for Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I went with the blue Borealis Cascais prototype on a blue suede DrunkArtStraps this morning. 
Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


>


I like this one a lot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I went with the blue Borealis Cascais prototype on a blue suede DrunkArtStraps this morning.
> Have a great day. B
> 
> 
> ...


I'm digging the blue suede  killer !!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Will make a decision soon









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo and CB.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Helson for a wonderful Tuesday. Have a great one guys!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Laguna at the moment...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ventus Mori M4 blue for the moment.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Ventus Mori M4 blue for the moment.
> 
> View attachment 11623850
> View attachment 11623858


Wow. That looks really good in blue. 
Can't wait to see how those Moro patina

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow. That looks really good in blue.
> Can't wait to see how those Moro patina
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks B.

Can't wait either. First brass watch for me. Not as refined as your Oris Carl Brashear though. Not too sure about the strap. It came with a brown horween strap and a black rubber strap. But I'm thinking a blue Brady Sailcloth with gold stitching. We'll see.

Cheers.

Rick


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Pried my Doxa off...will back on for tonight's pool match. Be good !


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Desk Diving


----------



## jorgerebollo41 (Apr 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

62MWW prototype from Manchester Watch Works on a grey cordura strap.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedsterescu (Jan 9, 2017)

GWF1000









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> You're killing me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. Sorry Brice! Changed it up today and I know you have Alpinas covered so it should be ok 










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Just received this Skindiver in the mail and put on Nato love it!


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm hitting all of the "WRUW" type threads today 'cause this just arrived yesterday and nobody understands me at home.
Ventus Mori M3


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

slorollin said:


> I'm hitting all of the "WRUW" type threads today 'cause this just arrived yesterday and nobody understands me at home.
> Ventus Mori M3
> View attachment 11626282
> View attachment 11626290


That's a cool wash. Well executed. Love this color. 
Congrats. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



DMCBanshee said:


> Just received this Skindiver in the mail and put on Nato love it!


Never heard of this brand. But love it. congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kca said:


> Haha. Sorry Brice! Changed it up today and I know you have Alpinas covered so it should be ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not helping. Love this one too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

slorollin said:


> I'm hitting all of the "WRUW" type threads today 'cause this just arrived yesterday and nobody understands me at home.
> Ventus Mori M3
> View attachment 11626282
> View attachment 11626290


I do understand you. M4 to M3, over!









Congrats and enjoy your M3


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Jeep99dad said:


> Never heard of this brand. But love it. congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brice! Found this one on ebay and fall in love...

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## itsmekevin (Feb 23, 2006)

Been wearing this for a couple of weeks.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The puck









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> 62MWW prototype from Manchester Watch Works on a grey cordura strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a legend is born....

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks Brice! Found this one on ebay and fall in love...
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


Great find. What's the case size

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another Borealis proto for the evening, the Sea Storm in DrunkArtStraps canvas 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Jeep99dad said:


> Great find. What's the case size
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


37 x 45mm

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Another Borealis proto for the evening, the Sea Storm in DrunkArtStraps canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combo, love the bezel.

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Another Borealis proto for the evening, the Sea Storm in DrunkArtStraps canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait for the production and delivery of this one..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Can't wait for the production and delivery of this one..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## William LaRoque (Mar 15, 2017)

Ennebi Fondale 9650
​


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Switched to the Lum-Tec M76









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

^^^^ tough act to follow










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just got my first Edox and immediately went on a blue phenomeNATO. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SKX007K1


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

sistem51


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

This guy









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hexa F74 on the OEM rubber strap. Thanks Vic wherever you are!!! Still one of my favorites!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Alpina Alpiner4 on a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps today. The blue dial and applied markers really pop. Love it and the twister lugs are pretty cool too. It's a bit on the larger side for me but I dig it.

Have a great day. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Carbon again


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Same as yesterday, trying the Tuna on mesh.
View attachment 11633866
View attachment 11633874


First experience with a mesh bracelet. Not bad for comfort...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again today. It's only lost 1 second since yesterday morning.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Gotta have a little hel(son) in my life









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Kronos asked to come out today..







..........


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy midweek Wednesday.

Squale 1545 for now.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

To lollipop or not to lollipop, that is the question?









Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Back to the 62MWW today, sitting next to the seiko official reissue









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Always important to match the watch with the kit.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

GMT today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Subby Sub Sub. Happy Hump day.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne PVD auto LE on toxic blackout nato  which came standard with the watch

Apparently Paul has already sold them out










Time to go home









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

Thursday is DIVER day...


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Good morning! ;-)



















...but now in Italy it's lunch time! :-d


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Ennebi Fondale x 1

*


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deaumar Ensign


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris Diver today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Goldeneye


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Airman Double Twelve.

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Wearing my favorite watch, the Oris65 42 on the OEM strap, I love this combo  it's so versatile and it wears awesome. 
This watch has kinda pushed my Bronze Oris to the side as crazy as it seems given how much I love and wore my Carl Brashear.

Have a great day. B

That blue dial









And that box dome crystal, the cool reflections and variations of the blue color it gives 









It's the perfect size for me and it wears so thin and flat on the wrist like the old skindivers. I honestly can't imagine a better watch for my wrist 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Airman Double Twelve.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend.
> 
> ...


I reaaaaaaallly LOVE this watch, great color too
What's the size?
I'd love to find one well priced in 41-43mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Roadking1102 said:


> Oris Diver today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call 
And great strap for it too. Where is it form ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I reaaaaaaallly LOVE this watch, great color too
> What's the size?
> I'd love to find one well priced in 41-43mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks,B.

It is 40mm but looks more like a 41mm. Height is 12mm, 48 l to l. Lug width 22mm with 21mm at buckle end. Not to sure if I'll
keep the straps. May change it eventually. Trying to figure the strap that would be a great match for it.

Cheers.

Rick


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good call
> And great strap for it too. Where is it form ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brice!!! Strap is a vintage brown from Martu leather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 + StrapCode Super Jubilee


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

To plagiarize dumb&dumber "I like this crepas cayman awwlot "









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RLT75. Sometimes I forget I like this watch and take it for granted. Daily beater.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Proud of Trump's tax proposal to simplify and eradicate the current abomination of tax code we have in this great USA.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Ready to dive into some paperworks








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Marinemaster today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

T U N A















C R O P C I R C L E


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Henry diver on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. Really cool watch 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

CW GMT today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

2 generations 2009 & 2016


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Apocalypse shark!


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Switch up for the evening...


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Going to Riga wearing Seiko 5 with sapphire. Got my Sarb035 with me for evening watch...









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*1971 Timex Marlin w/Timex M25 Mechanical Hand Winding Movement & 42 Hr. Power Reserve
*_


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sbbn035 for the weekend. Check the mark my beer made and check the dual of the watch... it's a sign. It's new beer time. Happy Friday to all the aussies and may the weekend roll in quickly for everyone else!!










Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MRG-1100


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

Yesterday late night:


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My favorite kind of blue.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I am not sporty or dressy, but the cayman sure is









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Deja vu

TGIF


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF

Certina Titanium DA action diver on DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> My favorite kind of blue.


Love this one. Big win form Oris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

"The hills are alive with ....," Seiko SARB017 Alpinist.

Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> 
> Certina Titanium DA action diver on DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> Cheers. B
> ...


Great combo. Of watch and strap.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Deep Blue DayNight OPs









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zixen Trimix


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

It's a Mido Friday! Eighty hours of reserve time in the event I slip into a 3 day coma.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sharky today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Day 3 with this one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> 
> Certina Titanium DA action diver on DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> Cheers. B
> ...


Is that dial green or grey/Rhodium? Looking really good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Business trip, gotta make extra kashogi to sustain watch hobby









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Is that dial green or grey/Rhodium? Looking really good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dial is a sunburst grey like light anthracite Rhodium I guess may be it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Getting ready to go to the American Girl Bistro to celebrate my younger daughter's birthday. How my Friday nights have changed.

Have a good one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Aquis









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

Upgraded the bracelet with the Strapcode Endmill, for me it's pretty much perfect, extremely comfortable...the one sitting on the desk is a 20mm version that's up for grabs, it looks fantastic on any model Monster, if anyone is interested hit me up.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I started the day off with my A9, but just switched to one of my weekend favorites. It's a good night for a Monster! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scribeliever (Mar 4, 2017)

Thought this would be a logical place for my first WUS post.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Drove home with the alpinist







and this was waiting for me when I got home






loving it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Drove home with the alpinist
> View attachment 11660082
> 
> and this was waiting for me when I got home
> ...


Congrats. I love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I am wearing the Alpina Startimer Chrono for #PilotFriday 

Have a great weekend. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Needed my Doxa fix.......Happy weekend all !!







..........


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tonight I am wearing the Alpina Startimer Chrono for #PilotFriday
> 
> Have a great weekend.
> B
> ...


 I may be crazy !!! Don't you wear your watch on your LEFT wrist ??


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr
AMG


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time In said:


> I may be crazy !!! Don't you wear your watch on your LEFT wrist ??


I often do indeed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Was trying to sell this but I'm going to keep it because I like it...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Froggy . Great weekend gents


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Tudor Fastrider today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pfb (Jul 15, 2007)

Purchased, sized, and worn today... I like it!

Seiko Solar PADI Diver SNE435.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Aquaholic_user (Jul 5, 2014)

Love this watch too much









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Vintage Skin Diver, have a great weekend guys!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Breitling Colt with matching tech. shirt. Didn't realize it until after I shot the photos. On to the baby time show later with the grandkids and their parents.

Happy Saturday folks.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

A catbird is starting to build her nest in a bush off my deck...Eagle feeding her little one's 3 mi down river. A great time of year. Have a good one my friends !







..........












..........


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*









Speedmaster instead of a diver.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

New perspective with 7mm focal length:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Froggy . Great weekend gents


Nice 
Need that Riseman. Zoe lost mine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started with the Citizen this morning and will
switch soon to go take Zoe to dance and to hang out at my favorite water hole as I wait for her classes to be done 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVE (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Raider Deep Blue on bracelet.


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

cheese!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seiko 5H26-7A10 Heavy on the "Wabi"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

At my usual Saturday spot for some grub and a few beers, the usual Victory Golden Monkey then their Sour Monkey cheers 
Switched to the Oris. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Moray 42









Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

NHLPA today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr

Moon Landing?


----------



## sunilhari (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I just LOVE this watch 
So much that I think I'll buy the green one 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordanbav (May 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT master ii


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Using the bezel to time my sate 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

today fish! :-d


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

Still enjoying my new 7-14mm lens.


----------



## Speedsterescu (Jan 9, 2017)

Casio GW9200 Riseman today









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

.
Been wearing & enjoying my Limes Endurance II most of the weekend:









Switched to the Borealis Estoril for a short time to try out my newly arrived Eulit 2 piece perlon:


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> I just LOVE this watch
> So much that I think I'll buy the green one
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good on the Tropik strap.....I assume it's aftermarket? Which strap did it come on originally?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Vintage Military


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

catlike said:


> Looks good on the Tropik strap.....I assume it's aftermarket? Which strap did it come on originally?


Thank you. It's actually the Oris OEM Tropic rubber and Buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Was very close to pulling the trigger on the green bracelet yesterday on TOM!



Jeep99dad said:


> I just LOVE this watch
> So much that I think I'll buy the green one
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mtbmike said:


> Was very close to pulling the trigger on the green bracelet yesterday on TOM!


I did 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started Sunday with my Astor & Banks on a DrunkArtStraps horse hide strap.

I really love this watch, the dial is just superb and the case well finished with great size and proportions too. It's become one of my faves with the Oris.

Have a great day. Brice


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The rain won't stop.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## hikeNbike (Oct 26, 2013)

Alpina today for me









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

Sunny Steiny


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just finished up yard work with the OM.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

I







DB tritium today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Running errands. Sun is finally out.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the PADI on a DrunkArtStraps canvas earlier to hang out with my wife while the kids were at church. Still loving it, don't get tired of that awesome blue dial. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

The lilacs are in bloom and they smell great.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Zodiac Oceanaire









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Almost time .........










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice teak decks.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

dEUS77 said:


>


Subtle vintage styling! Absolutely lovely...Shame they don't do it in 45mm or maybe even slightly bigger.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Orca on Steel


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

UndoneMonday with the Killy Urban Chrono to start the week. 
Have a great day. 
B




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

UX SDR to kick off the week and month. Have a good one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver on a Drunkartstrap.


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

SKX009 with a bit of 90's vibe:


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Borealis today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## flacousa (Feb 14, 2015)

If you are wearing it Right Now shouldn't it be on your wrist? Just saying...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy thoughts on our 1st day of May starting with a non diver, Nomos Club II


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Marlin on a Combat


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Relaxing, after a long day...


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

trusty 009


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Late post....worked on the sink today.....fixed !..







..........


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

2255.80









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Spartan.Ex said:


> New perspective with 7mm focal length:
> View attachment 11667250


That is so bizarre how it distorts your index finger in that picture! (Nice watch, by the way).


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Vindic8 said:


> Almost time .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude!! That looks friggin' awesome!!! Here's a picture of a watch.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I feel bad posting Instagram photos where I put more effort, so I'll start posting those over here.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Date change

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr

May Day, May Day


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing #UndoneMonday with my custom Undone Aqua  on a DrunkArtStraps canvas.

Have a good evening. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

All black


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Just delivered!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

SMPc @ 40mm/F2.8


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Back to 1965.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to my fave but on a Horween leather minImal stitch strap by DrunkArtStraps



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

capitalisttool_mt said:


> Just delivered!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big congrats


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Steinhart OVM...one of my "keepers"!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TC2 Tuesday. Have a great day!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

NTH Nacken vintage blue for now.

Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

afternoon change! b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

New arrival, Helberg CH8. really love the Dome


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Frogman! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Luminox for now.......be sporting my Doxa to shoot pool tonight







..........


----------



## ciko91 (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

I always seem to find the first ding after taking a picture and cropping to post here on WUS.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Loving this watch lately.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr

*This is myMoonwatch. There are many like it, but this one is mine.*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Certina on a Toxicnato tonight. 
May have to sacrifice this and other to fund the Fortis Chrono  with ceramic bezel. Fell for it 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day four of my Citizens. Today it is my Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E because I'll have my two young grandkids today and this diver will take anything they can throw at it, including baths.








​


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Tactico TC2 switched to the Barton Watch Bands silicone strap which requires no tool to install. Very sweet!


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Certina on a Toxicnato tonight.
> May have to sacrifice this and other to fund the Fortis Chrono  with ceramic bezel. Fell for it
> 
> 
> ...


The Jeep99dad kiss of death. The new stuff from Fortis is fantastic. Especially love this









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

1165dvd said:


> The Jeep99dad kiss of death. The new stuff from Fortis is fantastic. Especially love this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am looking at these 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yellow on Wednesday


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

going vintage


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good Morning!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am looking at these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The white one

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

1165dvd said:


> The white one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yeap  top choice at this point. Now need to sell a couple to fund it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hump day with my Oris Diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer on Toxicroo natostrap  for humpday
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Polish H2o orca dress









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Borealis today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

Back to Aquaracer.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Airman Double Twelve today. Have a "take it easy" Wednesday.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Just noticed my pants match the lume on the markers. Unintentional... or not? Maximum WIS attained!


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*A wee bit of Mille Metri love today.

*


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the Helberg CH8


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Ti Maranez Bangla....large but light. Wasn't trying for a 10:08 shot...just came out that way ! Safe Wednesday my friends !







..........


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Still with the Helberg CH8


 One sweet watch my friend....looks real nice on the mesh too !!! Great job !


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Still with TC2 today!


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aggie88 said:


> Tactico TC2 switched to the Barton Watch Bands silicone strap which requires no tool to install. Very sweet!


Nice shot and beautiful watch!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Time In said:


> One sweet watch my friend....looks real nice on the mesh too !!! Great job !


Thanks buddy! Agreed looks great on mesh...

Hope you still enjoying the Kronos its a nice orange/black watch too 

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

NTH Scorpene.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks man. I was making my daughter a late night snack and had an inspiration!



DMCBanshee said:


> Nice shot and beautiful watch!


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Really beautiful day today. I hope you are having one too.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Aqualand love 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly received, Hager Commando


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

In the yard with our dog Callie. Have a great one!




























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks buddy! Agreed looks great on mesh...
> 
> Hope you still enjoying the Kronos its a nice orange/black watch too
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


 Kronos definitely is in the rotation and still enjoying it !! Like you...have a few new tic-toc's and need to get the newness out of my system. I tossed a Borialis leather on it....like the look too !







..........


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Sea Storm on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Time In said:


> Kronos definitely the in rotation and still enjoying it !! Like you...have a few new tic-toc's and need to get the newness out of my system. I tossed a Borialis leather on it....like the look too !
> 
> View attachment 11709610
> ..........
> View attachment 11709650


Looks great on leather! I totally love your yellow Doxa congrats!

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Freshly received, Hager Commando


.....OK.....OK....enough is enough !! Another GREAT watch !!....hope you still have $$ left in your 401K after this addiction !! Keep em' coming brother !


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

My fav blue dial


----------



## Brad Alford (Jan 3, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

From this Past Weekend but I figured I share anyway.Rocking a SRP495K aka Black Stargate II with a Freshly installed Crystaltimes Purple AR Sapphire.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

monza06 said:


>


That's fantastic.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



[/URL


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue puck day.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Startimer Chrono on a Horween whiskey leather DrunkArtStraps 
Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm in love









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

One of our friends "Hoonnu" isn't doing well. My wish for today is to take a moment and think of her. She needs our strength. Thanks--Dave







..........


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

SKX781 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with Hager Commando


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy May the Fourth

.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Time In said:


> .....OK.....OK....enough is enough !! Another GREAT watch !!....hope you still have $$ left in your 401K after this addiction !! Keep em' coming brother !


Hahaa thanks buddy To be honest I have 3 others in the way... What an addiction!!

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Henry on DrunkArtStraps tonight 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

IW now


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just got it yesterday.


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Blue Estoril back on the wrist in rainy London...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## northernmonkey (Nov 8, 2007)

BR02....


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

TGIF with my Padi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Seiko PADI to go pick up Jade at ECU and move her out of her dorm for the summer. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF. Happy Cinco de Mayo!


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Here's to a great weekend for everyone...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday.

Raymond Weil Frank Sinatra. Feeling dressy today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

What a miserable rainy day here for the Kentucky Oaks. I'll sit this one out.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

New arrival. Desk rated beater mod.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Is it me, or this week just flew by with Armida A1-45 blue









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

EXPLORER II


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon On Nato


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Rolex today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Getting ready to eat enchiladas for cinco de mayo.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Started with the UX for gym, morning errands and doggie playtime.



















Just switched back to the Darth Tuna.



















Funny how two watches I had previously sold are the ones I'm most drawn to these days. Not saying they won't be sacrificed for something else at some point but I sure am enjoying having them back for now.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mori on Horween.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Kevin22 (Apr 25, 2017)

Just received my blumo.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Can't believe how much I'm loving this right now. I'll wear the blue one tomorrow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


>


Bad to the bone tool ! Love that !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Bad to the bone tool ! Love that !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man! Love me some Tuna.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

The myth, the legend, the indestructible SKA367 aka Yellow BFK


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> What a miserable rainy day here for the Kentucky Oaks. I'll sit this one out.


Great shot


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shot


Thank you!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice start to the week end with the borealis Estoril 300...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

White Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

My new watch. The grail.


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Deep Blue Master Explorer 2


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Doxa for a rainy Saturday in New England. Hi all !!







..........


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm wondering if 200m WR is enough for this rainy day at the flag football field..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

EA-Sport said:


> I'm wondering if 200m WR is enough for this rainy day at the flag football field..
> View attachment 11737626
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just make sure the crown screws down, because we all know it's the crown threads that keep the water out.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Best $130 I ever spent. Wow. Day 2.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

One of the best divers ever made... Good weekend! ☀










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

Seamaster Professional in Little Carpathians


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SMP


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko Saturday









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

One of my favorite things about the shark diver- such a beautiful lume









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Two Japanese classics out for a Saturday drive - Land Cruiser and Seiko Tuna.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sri said:


> One of the best divers ever made... Good weekend! ☀
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed  I miss mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

[ credit: background 180°C magazine ]


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko PADI on a waterproof nubuk DrunkArtStraps 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

I hope you all are having an excellent weekend!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

now they are 55!! ;-)

officially today this is my birthday gift! b-)

thanks to the women of my life (wife and daughter)!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

^congrats  and Happy Birthday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SUN043


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

amrvf said:


> now they are 55!! ;-)
> 
> officially today this is my birthday gift! b-)
> 
> thanks to the women of my life (wife and daughter)!


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Finally able to post again. Had unplanned house move so only now pulled watches out to see some light and enjoy wrist time. Starting with this one :










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

Sun's up: solar time


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Humming this song while wearing this watch, "Ain't it a Great Day..." By the Friends of Distinction.

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wishing you a Happy Birthday,|> AMRVF.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Relo60 said:


> Wishing you a Happy Birthday,|> AMRVF.
> 
> Enjoy your day.


+1


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Me at 2 o'clock playing for the Blue Jays at 10 yrs old. Safe Sunday all !!







..........


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Seamaster


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on single-pass strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on single-pass olive strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello amigos
I am wearing my grandad's Omega Seamaster chrono calibre 1040 on a textured Horween Essex leather DrunkArtStraps 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hello amigos
> I am wearing my grandad's Omega Seamaster chrono calibre 1040 on a textured Horween Essex leather DrunkArtStraps
> B
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hamburger & Motocross Day with Helberg CH6


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Hmmm, sky water, soon, soon just less than 50 days till the sea water


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

MPP Black, LE. At my 10year olds track meet. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

^^ That Marathon is burly!

Here's my Seamaster in my front 'yard', because you obviously need a diver when you live in the high desert.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

amrvf said:


> now they are 55!! ;-)
> 
> officially today this is my birthday gift! b-)
> 
> thanks to the women of my life (wife and daughter)!


Happy birthday


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one today!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## WatchThisKnifeThat (Dec 1, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> Third day in a row. Hoping to get some patina and soften the strap.
> 
> Running +2 seconds after 60 hrs. Admittedly regulated by moi.


I LOVE the MOP on the Shark Diver! If you ever want to part with it...PM me, please!

Rocking my Seiko SRP309 aka Orange Monster at the moment. :]


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

2264.50.00














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

LE Blue Lagoon Samurai on a Toxic Magnum XL strap.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On Tudor rubber strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good monday morning...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I really hope the new puck keeps most of its tool watch feel. I live this block if black steel. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

This one:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

NY0054 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Have a great one!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 Alpinist.

Happy Monday Folks.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Helson 45 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monday blues 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*







..........


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Puck celebration week after imposed Delayed gratification, new Puck 1.2 finally released so I took out puck 1.0 to start week









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

DaytonaC


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Morgan today!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Afternoon switch to my first ever dive watch that was a wedding present from my wife. I'll have had it 18 years in September.

I laugh every time I wear it now because it seems so small yet I can still remember what an adjustment it was for me when I first got it. On the bracelet it was so much bigger and heavier than any of the watches I had worn prior to that.

Crazy how that works. My apologies for a lengthy post and repeating myself as I think I say this every time I post a pic of this watch.

Ignore the date, I forgot it to set it.

Enjoy the rest of the day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

kca said:


> Afternoon switch to my first ever dive watch that was a wedding present from my wife. I'll have had it 18 years in September.
> 
> I laugh every time I wear it now because it seems so small yet I can still remember what an adjustment it was for me when I first got it. On the bracelet it was so much bigger and heavier than any of the watches I had worn prior to that.
> 
> ...


Nice watch with a nice story |>


----------



## flacousa (Feb 14, 2015)

My yard beater with hand made paracord bracelet.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Paul Ramon said:


> Nice watch with a nice story |>


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Keep or sell switch 
Love the dial but need funds for another purchase after an unexpected weekend purchase. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

White Night Monster landed today


----------



## brianloch1974 (Apr 26, 2017)

Relo60 said:


> Seiko SARB017 Alpinist.
> 
> Happy Monday Folks.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous piece.

I love scotch-scotchy,scotch,scotch.
& I love watch-watchy,watch,watch.
Seiko, I love Seiko.


----------



## brianloch1974 (Apr 26, 2017)

Vostok 24

I love scotch-scotchy,scotch,scotch.
& I love watch-watchy,watch,watch.
Seiko, I love Seiko.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Old school & contemporary


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

904L Triggerfish on firehose


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

5513


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Keep or sell switch
> Love the dial but need funds for another purchase after an unexpected weekend purchase.
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure Brice. It's such a beauty I would keep it. But is the other watch much better than the Alpina?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Well getting ahead of Tuesday and still awake, my scheduled watch for today, Nomos Club II.

Enjoy and be happy today, time flies and life is short.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

brianloch1974 said:


> Gorgeous piece.
> 
> I love scotch-scotchy,scotch,scotch.
> & I love watch-watchy,watch,watch.
> Seiko, I love Seiko.


Thanks Brian. It really is.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Total black! b-)


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

Aquaracer with shallow depth of field.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

SOH46 on mesh


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris Diver today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Not sure Brice. It's such a beauty I would keep it. But is the other watch much better than the Alpina?


I'd be building the Watch fund back up for this one most likely









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My favorite, I just love this Watch... whether on leather like today or canvas or even rubber, steel and nato 
Have a great day. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Trying on some of my friend's watches:


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

Kontiki on Toxic today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just another day with a Seiko for me.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Kronos on Borealis leather. Have a safe Tuesday !







..........


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New arrival. Sinn EZM 10 Big ol' hunk of German over engineering 

Have a great one!





































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'd be building the Watch fund back up for this one most likely


Go for it mate! it's a lovely chrono.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deutsche Master GMT


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

This just arrived yesterday... Today is the first day wearing it. I guess this makes me part of the cult?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

new rubber ratchet band! :-d


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Speedy


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

NODUS TRIESTE









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

From Nomos, No Mas to Scurfa Diver One for an afternoon walk in the park. Pardon the specks of dirt on the strap.

Beautiful day. What more can I ask for. Life is really good.

Hope yours is too.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Henry on DrunkArtStraps canvas 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

World debut. Great for diving, right?









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> NODUS TRIESTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And??

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Explorer II today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Afternoon switch..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Flashy Wednesday


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

Steinhart bronze today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Starting humpday with the Astor & Banks on a Horween horsehide DrunkArtStraps. 
Love this Watch. Such a great blue dial.

Have a great day. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Pleasant morning on a gorgeous Wednesday.

"Start your engines."


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

amrvf said:


> new rubber ratchet band! :-d


Nice!

I had a similar idea, with the Bonetto 317 for my Armida A7. Now i'm sure


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Fortis today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Moana and the pen is by UZI


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Day 2 with the 10. Have a good one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Not a diver, but it is a ProMaster with a 200m rating....


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

MPP Black. @ 10:12..... take that 10:10!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Blumo


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Not technically a dive watch, but 200m WR.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

MARANEZ Bangla Ti. Happy humping you horologists !!







..........


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

Tickythebull said:


> Moana and the pen is by UZI
> 
> View attachment 11777474


......Hmmmmm tactical...does it write too ?? Nice photo bro !!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

dEUS77 said:


> Nice!
> 
> I had a similar idea, with the Bonetto 317 for my Armida A7. Now i'm sure


quel tipo di clasp richiede i finali forati per anse da entrambi i lati.

l'idea iniziale prevedeva l'acquisto della clasp da 22mm, ma non essendo sicuro del risultato ho fatto una prova utilizzando la clasp da 20mm che avevo in casa (sagomando i finali del rubber steinhart da 22 a 20mm). è stato un bene, esteticamente mi piace ma (nonostante la bollitura del cinturino) fuori dall'acqua continuo a non sopportare i cinturini in gomma... :roll:

[imho look it's good but out of water I don't like rubber band]


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Turtle on GGB colaberation for Bremont.Needed the extra protection while riding today.





[URL="http://s878.photobucket.com/user/mctheny88/media/20170510_063243.jpg.html]


Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

amrvf said:


> quel tipo di clasp richiede i finali forati per anse da entrambi i lati.
> 
> l'idea iniziale prevedeva l'acquisto della clasp da 22mm, ma non essendo sicuro del risultato ho fatto una prova utilizzando la clasp da 20mm che avevo in casa (sagomando i finali del rubber steinhart da 22 a 20mm). è stato un bene, esteticamente mi piace ma (nonostante la bollitura del cinturino) fuori dall'acqua continuo a non sopportare i cinturini in gomma... :roll:


Si ho visto il cinturino particolare con i fori già fatti da tagliare alla bisogna 
Parlavo del disegno del cinturino, ero convinto che quel tipo di linea poteva starci bene con la cassa a cuscino, tu me lo hai confermato 
Io li monterò per i mesi caldi e per dare un pò di colore, tranne questo che sarà nero!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Going very dark today.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Helson Shark & Ramen







Weekend is around the corner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Going very dark today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this one! ??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## brianloch1974 (Apr 26, 2017)

Left wrist...









Right wrist...









I love scotch-scotchy,scotch,scotch.
& I love watch-watchy,watch,watch.
Seiko, I love Seiko.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*It's Baseball Season!*


----------



## mr2manycars (Sep 10, 2016)

meant to post the sub, oops! Oh well its a desk diver.


----------



## mr2manycars (Sep 10, 2016)

There we go


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Scott6739 said:


> Love this one!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Thank you! 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cayman









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Changed straps for the afternoon.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Sea Storm prototype on DrunkArtStraps tonight. 
Have a good evening. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko sbdx014.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Black beer... black watch.

I have a few in the mail. Really hope they arrive soon...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vintage Hamilton Chrono today. Just landed last night, unexpected purchase this past weekend but had been wanting one for a while. Put a dent in my Fortis budget though 
It's really cool especially with the large subdials. Wears larger than the 38mm size suggests, kinda like my vintage Omega.

Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Blancpain Bathyscaphe


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

TGIT.

Off we go into the wild blue yonder with Airman Double Twelve.







View attachment 11788714


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DIVE LOVER (May 10, 2017)

Aquatico Aqua one ……300m


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Depth meter today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## TEdison (Apr 25, 2017)

Mixing it up today


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Arrived today !! Can't wear em' yet (bands need adjusting)...both tritium. I needed a few--my Luminox is fading. Aragon Enforcer & Deep Blue Daynight Ops







..........


----------



## RocketHurricane (Sep 27, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Vintage Hamilton Chrono today. Just landed last night, unexpected purchase this past weekend but had been wanting one for a while. Put a dent in my Fortis budget though
> It's really cool especially with the large subdials. Wears larger than the 38mm size suggests, kinda like my vintage Omega.
> 
> Cheers. B
> ...


Very nice. Good choice delaying the Fortis purchase. You never know when something like this will be available again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_*Citizen Promaster BN0100-51E aka Excalibur*



























Today








b-)​_


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

New arrival!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wild Onion IPA and a Srp777









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My Oris65 42 is on wrist duty tonight with Horween Essex DrunkArtStraps 
Have a good evening.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New to me EZM 3. Have a good night!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Wr but not a dive watch but oh well









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Padi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Seiko Solar Diver









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The new NTH Antilles champagne dial on BOR bracelet. 
TGIF.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Enjoying my new Magrette Moana Pacific Professional today. Have a great weekend!


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Continue to really enjoy this one. A keeper for sure.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> The new NTH Antilles champagne dial on BOR bracelet.
> TGIF.
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful dial and love the bracelet. Very nice Brice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Super Engineer bracelet.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy thoughts on TGIF

Ventus Mori M4 blue dial on brass case. First brass watch for me. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Frankenmonster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

New arrival.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Changed into this.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

EZM 3 for my mission to the Post Office to ship three watches off to their new homes.

Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!!! HAGWE Guys, Bronze 6105


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Danny T said:


>


Beautiful blue dial and awesome bezel!


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Diver by the pool but not diving 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

. Happy weekend friends!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Evening switch to EZM 10. Tonight's mission: try to stay awake past 10 and not fall asleep on the couch 



















Have a good night.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

The white Burton 









Great weekend everyone


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

Photobucket is junk...&#55357;&#56865;


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

No dive Saturday


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skindiver


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cayman in San Juan old city, Puerto Rico









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Oris Titan today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Absolutely love this new Nodus Trieste  they did such a great job. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Change of pace from my Melbourne Flinders to Steinhart Ocean GMT.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

⚫☀










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Absolutely love this new Nodus Trieste  they did such a great job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very nice, clean design. Did you get the STP or the NH35 movemen?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> A very nice, clean design. Did you get the STP or the NH35 movemen?


Thanks. It is the SPT Zodiac mvt. I like it much more than I expected. Glad to be able to test drive it. I'll do a review. 
Great finish. 
Assembled tested and regulated in California. USA 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Sunny days in the city


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

A Doxa with a wrong date !! Shows how tired I am. Thank God all the people that came up to me to me today to talk about my watch couldn't see the date !! LOL







..........


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Safari while on a walk with the family


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Running Mother's Day errands


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majikat (Jun 12, 2011)

Vintage Swiss 99 Gold









Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SDc


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Watch of choice for the day.

*Seiko Monster 2nd Gen*








~v~_​


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What's up amigos?
Continuing to enjoy the Trieste, Nodus' first watch and a nice one. The started with a bang and great value 
Assembled & regulated in the US
Swiss mvt
Beautiful case finish and those great chambers 
Drilled lugs 
Gorgeous dial with applied markers. 
$500 only  ($350 with Seiko mvt)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday everyone


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Mother's Day to all Moms! Raven Vintage 42mm On Canvas


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Happy sun- and mother's day to all


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that their new '17 offering?


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Is that their new '17 offering?


Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Another reason our watches need to be waterproof - my Sumo here









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Lume!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

Changed the strap again.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Orange you glad it's Mother's Day to celebrate those who brought you into this world.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Tudor









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Wearing the mini-SKX mod that recently acquired from another member - thanks PYDDET! Paired it with Obris Morgan rubber strap.









Btw, does it still count as a diver? 🤛

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Batial on Martu'







..........


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Seastar 300m diver


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph








​


----------



## Chronocase (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Possibly one of of the very best Chronos ever ! Deserves much higher accolades.


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Amvox DBS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started the day with the Trieste on the bracelet and now wearing the vintage Hamilton Chrono on a Toxicrooroo nato 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_My watch for the day. Can never go wrong with this one. 
A true classic.

*Seiko SKX007J*







_
*~v~*​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

On the Master Explorer this morning


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

MDT IT said:


>


One of my favourites ,









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Oris


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Trieste on bracelet to start the work week. 
Have a great day. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Going with the Promaster for the 3rd day in a row.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Fresh from the mailbox on Friday. Oris 65.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Watch to kick off the workweek.

*Vostok Amphibia*








~v~_​


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Breitling Bentley for Monday's choice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wrist time for Squale 1545 Heritage.

Have a great week folks.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Still Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Yesterday...









And today...


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Fifty Fathoms to start the week


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Switched to MPP for dinner. Have a good night.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Big Boy tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Cascais prototype on my lunch break. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Sea Storm on a Tropic rubber strap 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

krpdm said:


> Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


Ouch  Looks great!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stein79 (Feb 22, 2014)

My first auto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr

One more, just because..


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Heading back home to the states on a redeye from Colombia......









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## cab1024 (May 22, 2016)

I thought my collection was complete with the purchase of my SKX007 a few weeks ago, but Friday I stumbled into this Seiko SSC031 ISO certified, solar powered chronograph -- with a quicky accepted low-ball offer.

It completely balances my vacillations between the SKX007 and the 009. It also whallops the other chronographs in my collection that never really got worn at all. This WILL get worn quite a bit.









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sumo for Tuesday.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Good morning to all


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

A bold new world, brass on black mesh........and they said it couldn't be done.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster vintage Chrono cal 1040 on a Horween Skyfall leather DrunkArtStraps

Have a great day. 
B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIVE LOVER (May 10, 2017)

Aquatico Aqua One 300m


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mark II 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Have a great day all


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

NTH Nacken vintage blue for the morning. May change later on. We shall see.

Happy Tuesday.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

redzebra said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 11832938
> 
> ...


Nive watch. Can't wait for my Borealis Sea Storm!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Time In said:


> View attachment 11836290


A real tool watch

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

kca said:


> Ouch  Looks great!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Yep, them Sinn's are nice.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Beautiful day in W Mass. Have a safe Tuesday !







..........


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 on a summer nato today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going to meet the guys for a small watch GTG, some beers and Tex-Mex food with the Oris 65 and several more packed up 









Love this watch, the dome, the dial... great strap watch too. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Going to meet the guys for a small watch GTG, some beers and Tex-Mex food with the Oris 65 and several more packed up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine says hi..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Kurt


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Riseman


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

TSAR

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4BA6-9B52-35EA7ADD3C09_zps2jnlfgcv.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Glycine Airman D12.

Happy Wednesday folks.







View attachment 11854370


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Almost sold this, glad I didn't









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Seiko Sawtooth









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Three1Two



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

wiseMenofGotham said:


> Sunny days in the city


Great looking piece .
Tell me how you like it? I'm hovering over the buy it now button

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Laguna II









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver and ToxicNato make a nice pair.


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all

Most recent addition to collection:










Thanks for watching.

iPhone 7+ Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

SMPc back on the wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

DIVE LOVER said:


> Aquatico Aqua One 300m


First time I see this one. Looks very good!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Chrono today


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Seiko 6309-7290


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ALS 1815 up/dn today


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

This afternoon I had a little time on my hand and decided to go here:










And walked out with this:










So what did I buy? Well, it is a watch I have been thinking about for several years. The only thing I was unsure about was the size. At 37.5mm I thought it is a bit small for 1.94m bloke. Today I thought, what hell, real man can pull off 37.5mm. 

So there it is, my new Guinand Flying Officer.























































Once you get used to the size its actually okay.

All the best,

Steffen


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Long awaited Mercer Voyager ll









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Roadking1102 said:


> Long awaited Mercer Voyager ll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks much different than the first one ! Love the new look!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm not usually a NATO lover, but the one that comes with the MPP Black is very nice! I really like the look. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Well... was going to wear the 12,000 feet today:










But who needs 12,000 feet when you have 12,000 meters?










#overkill


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

PowerChucker said:


> Looks much different than the first one ! Love the new look!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Digging the new sandwich dial 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhkaplan (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Another Oris on the horizon...


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

depth meter today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

Teal & Orange SMPc


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Had a new watch land today. Omega P.O. 8900 Blue.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Trieste on DrunkArtStraps

Those chamfers 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Great choice! The size looks perfect. I love the Guinand watches...it's cool that you could try it out in person before buying.



motzbueddel said:


> This afternoon I had a little time on my hand and decided to go here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAM05 (Feb 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Avidiver midnight madness micro mod on mesh


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early start non-diver watch for Thursday, Nomos Timeless Club II.

Have a pleasant Thursday. Be happy.


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Marlin 44









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## drewsane (May 4, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

lovely shot. beautiful timepiece.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

freddyb said:


> Avidiver midnight madness micro mod on mesh


Very cool. I'll have to try one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to my Oris 65 on a Horween Essex leather by DrunkArtStraps. 
Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

i love all the details about this watch except I can't seem to take a liking to those "bell-button" hands. Enjoy


----------



## arbet0 (Apr 25, 2017)

best one


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Just arrived...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

5 year old Puck daily beater









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo and CB for a rainy day.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

rockmastermike said:


>


Nice Mike, is that an 8500?


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Damn...wrong date !! Getting up to 95 today in Northeast (hazy hot n' humid). Be cool today !







..........


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Nice Mike, is that an 8500?


Thanks and yes sir - 8500 (42mm)
|>


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Time In said:


> Damn...wrong date !! Getting up to 95 today in Northeast (hazy hot n' humid). Be cool today !
> 
> View attachment 11865186
> ..........
> ...


I've always wanted the blue version of this one. Currently have the green & white. Got to sell off one though. Wanna trade?! 

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Deep Blue Sea Quest









Dang, wrong date too.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H2O Kalmar II


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Kentex marineman PVD on red nato









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



karlito said:


> I've always wanted the blue version of this one. Currently have the green & white. Got to sell off one though. Wanna trade?!
> 
> sent from your mamma's house


...thanks for the offer !! I've only had it a few weeks....not ready for a trade !! Dave


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Purchased from another forum member who had a friend regulate it. I have to thank him and the watch gods - set it on Monday, and it's one (1) second off...since Monday. Really hoping I don't do something to mess that up.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

You can land a plane with this one


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Poseidon today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Zero0Zero for a hot day working outside


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Omega James Bond!


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

An avid Avidiver modifier


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy Thursday everyone.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical on new shoes

*


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Turtle Padi with sapphire crystal









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## tissot99 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

And yes, I knew which shoes I would wear today and chose the matching NATO strap


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

U1P.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Aggie88 said:


> Great choice! The size looks perfect. I love the Guinand watches...it's cool that you could try it out in person before buying.


Thanks a lot for your kind words!! I guess I am lucky, since it is only a 20 min drive from my house to Guinand and Sinn.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

der sharkmeister


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Tissot T-race ETA 7750. Hummingbirds have returned in the Northeast..great to see em' at the feeders. Be kind to birds today 







..........


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Couldn't decide which to wear. So i wore them all! hahaha. 








But in all seriousness i'm wearing a vostok scuba dude.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Wrapping up a great week at the beach with the family.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Tag Heuer Carrera Heuer 01 Ceramic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Zero0Zero for a hot day working outside


Your working outside watch trumps mine by just a smidge


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIFF!!! Orion Vintage Diver


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Time In said:


> Tissot T-race ETA 7750. Hummingbirds have returned in the Northeast..great to see em' at the feeders. Be kind to birds today
> 
> View attachment 11875258
> ..........
> ...


Very nice looking chrono buddy!


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

From the last two days









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Finally it's FRIDAY !!!!!










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Does it get any more classic than a 2000's Monster on a Waffle ? Happy weekend boys and girls !!!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Friday night with Padi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

AP to end the work week, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Evening switch to my new to me arrival. Why did I wait so long.......


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> TGIFF!!! Orion Vintage Diver


////You know brother...you really have an outstanding collection of watches....and A+ photos you always take. Proud to have your Kronos in my stable. Peace...Dave


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Time In said:


> ////You know brother...you really have an outstanding collection of watches....and A+ photos you always take. Proud to have your Kronos in my stable. Peace...Dave


Thanks Dave! Really appreciate it brother 

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally starting the weekend. 
Borealis Sea Storm on Hirsch pure rubber. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sea Shepherd on mesh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Newest acquisition, Akrone-02 Rorqual Blue sunburst dial on oem gray nylon strap.

Have a great weekend, longer for Canada (Queen Victoria Day)


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm On Canvas


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Avidiver on isofrane to start this lazy Saturday with a little color


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

PO 8500


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I can tell it's going to be a long honeymoon with this one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is the new Borealis Oceanaut on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
42x50mm case 13.m thick 
Bronze alloy

Enjoy the weekend. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

^^ The strap and beads look really awesome with that! Very cool Borealis!

I lol'd a bit that I got the date through the seconds hand.
Happy weekend, everyone!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Tonneau time.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Took the baby out for a nap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

JLC Master Compressor Extreme World Chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Furball said:


> ^^ The strap and beads look really awesome with that! Very cool Borealis!
> 
> I lol'd a bit that I got the date through the seconds hand.
> Happy weekend, everyone!
> ...


nice job with the date thru the hand shot 

Thanks. It's on rubber poolside now time
To test the bronze alloy cheers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Patina time 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I am going Gaga for the seiko samurai . To be my first seiko but I must sell off something in humble collection









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Patina time and beeroclock 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Field standard. Orion microbrand by Nick









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

DB today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch to the 524 on stingray


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Doxa on isofrane









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Red one today Happy Sunday gents









( background credit to Vogue Hommes )


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Tickythebull said:


>


Beautiful Junghans


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Patina time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love ❤ the orange strap Brice


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Current Travel Setup


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

It's on a train and plane today but it has actually been in the Sea and plan to take it in the lakes of Sweden this week, weather permitting...A 42mm affordable legend!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

My trusty old Scurfa for a bit of gardening:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Old school Sunday


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Chrono today


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling abyss on new bracelet









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one for awhile.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

On Sunday I often find myself wearing the PADI 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K on a wet Sunday


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## gillmanjr (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great Sunday.


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Audible on a mod part-way through: double-dome sapphire and semi-matte non-indexed chapter ring. Mangled the new face, so taking a breath to decide where to go next.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Enjoy your Sunday.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

After a few hours of yard work I'm gonna go grab a beer and appetizer with the Alpina Startimer Chrono. 
Cheers. B









Victory Golden Monkey cheers 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Love ❤ the orange strap Brice


Thank you. Great summer combo ☀

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Seiko 6309-7049


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## rcoltellino (Jun 6, 2016)

Loving the explorer


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

New strap just arrived for my Oris 65. It's a Miltat nubuck from Strapcode in 21/18 so it takes the Oris buckle:









Maybe the tan suede strap it came on looks better overall, but I've only seen this combo under artificial light so far and the blue strap seems to make the blue dial pop a bit more and not look so dark.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deaumar Ensign


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris Diver 65 to start the week on ToxicNATO 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Honeymoon day 4.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting a new week with the Oris65 42 on the OEM bracelet. 
Have a great day. 
Brice 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Day 2 with a new acquisition 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Air Blue Chrono









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Still a holiday (Victoria Day) in Canada so off to watch Guardians of the Galaxy. Going with Mido Ocean Star V for today.

Enjoy your Monday folks.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

This arrived last week, my first automatic, Davosa Ternos 40mm, lug to lug 48mm on a 6.5" wrist...


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The new Blue puck 11 is just amazing . Thanks again Jason for outdoing yourself









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

After a fresh battery this morning.










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Starting a new week with the Oris65 42 on the OEM bracelet.
> Have a great day.
> Brice
> 
> ...


Mine says hi








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Very nice evolution









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Vacheron to start the week


----------



## gerickemr03 (May 19, 2017)

Great causal weekend watch


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Puck II









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Urban Chrono "Killy" for the evening









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Nautec Pepsi today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Brand spanking new Seiko SNZF17J1!


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

Took off the Pelagos that I wore yesterday, for my TAG on the wrist today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Monday. - Funday !!



















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magrette Regatarre 2011 ETA 2824 LE



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

GS by jppellet, on Flickr

Hard to capture that gorgeous dial...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)

side by side : Vostok Amphibia Scuba Dude vs PADI Turtle


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta this morning









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sporting the Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

This crazy thing


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great Tuesday folks. Seiko SRP279 for the morning.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No diver today but the Mercer pilot at the office. Diver later today 
Have a great day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 5, and I love everything about this watch.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Frossty (Feb 17, 2017)

@amrvf
Nice bracelet


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5513 for the rest of the day









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Domed Helberg CH8


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

Pelagos on the wrist for a morning surf session.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

I know it's Tudor Tuesday but I'm still wearing the PO.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Had to run some errands in Boston and made a detour to Fenway Park. The Nth Azores joined me. Really liking this watch.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Switch to my new quartz beater for an afternoon med appt.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

My very first Unimatic Model Uno, latest batch. Lovely, lovely, watch. Great build quality and finish.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Omega Seamaster 300 MC for serious desk diving









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 11914754


My Grail... No 1 on my short list.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

This will be getting a lot of wrist time.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

DutchMongolian said:


> Omega Seamaster 300 MC for serious desk diving
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful...please bring this one to our next GTG


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

New mother Pucker









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr

*Another poor attempt at capturing this stunning dial!*


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Stowa Prodiver Limette


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Back on the Staib mesh and no longer for sale.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

The other 8k meter diver.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

The other 8k meter diver.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Fifty Fathoms today


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer ii


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_I'm very comfortable with this Russian for the evening...









~v~​_


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

SMPc back on the wrist today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Nodus Trieste prototype on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a good evening. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

( older shot )


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

My latest checking in today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Spamming my Pam three7two.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

petalz said:


> My latest checking in today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool Aquatimerish, what is it?


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Breitling Superocean Heritage 46 (2013)


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Ivo P said:


> Cool Aquatimerish, what is it?


It's a china made brand I got from preorder. I'm surprised with the quality and heft of the watch. 
The lume is crazy bright and bezel action is good...i dare to say triumph Prometheus Poseidon because I used to have it. It wears nicely for a 42mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

Damasko DC66 Si blk









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

88 on Toshi leather.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

petalz said:


> My latest checking in today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great where you found this one?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire 500M On Isofrane


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Looks great where you found this one?


Preordered from my local dealer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

petalz said:


> Preordered from my local dealer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok thanks. They still have one for sale?

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Ok thanks. They still have one for sale?
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


Not sure. I believe the price been raised

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

Waterbury


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


Still honeymooning I see 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos Day two 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Still honeymooning I see
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah! Lot of passion going on with this one.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Oh yeah! Lot of passion going on with this one.


Have been eyeballing this one for a while, might have to pull the trigger. Sweet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Have been eyeballing this one for a while, might have to pull the trigger. Sweet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FWIW, none of the complaints I've read about it being too tall or heavy, or that the lugs should be 22mm are warranted imo. 20mm lugs are perfect for the watch. Fits my 7" flat wrist like a glove. Even when I had it on a Nato I didn't feel it was too tall.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Omega Seamaster Pro. for today.

Have a great day folks.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> FWIW, none of the complaints I've read about it being too tall or heavy, or that the lugs should be 22mm are warranted imo. 20mm lugs are perfect for the watch. Fits my 7" flat wrist like a glove. Even when I had it on a Nato I didn't feel it was too tall.


Oh you are not helping me  it's now added to my top four must acquire list. Speedy being my next purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Back with Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

JLC Amvox 2 DBS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

1st blue puck









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Received this Vintage beauty today.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

petalz said:


> Not sure. I believe the price been raised
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thankss but ok, ok, we will not ask more, seems if you tell us - you will have to kill us. 

And there are other beautiful watches, thus I want to live.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Again, as predicted.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Breitling









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five2Four for hump day this week


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hump day! Hope you're all having a productive week.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Same puck









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey guys
Switched to the Scurfa PVD Diver One with an automatic movement. So glad Paul made this LE auto version. Came with a blackout ToxicNato too 

Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Caught some cool reflections waiting for the wife after work. Such a cool bezel.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_This old diver for the evening. ~38.5mm case w/o crown. Vintage mid-size goodness. 









Unfiltered...








Have a wonderful evening everyone.
~v~_​


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Prometheus Poseidon- May wear this one all week 

*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Jdd arrived today. Haven't had a lot of time with it but first thoughts are very positive. It's a beast!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

009 with crystal mod by Duarte









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Perrelet Seacraft Chronograph


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 7.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BevoWatch said:


> _This old diver for the evening. ~38.5mm case w/o crown. Vintage mid-size goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking watch and photos as usual 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Oris CB today maybe for the last time as I am considering selling it to fund a new BB S&G or Fortis Chrono with Ceramic bezel. Hard to part with this one though, thing is I wear the Oris65 42 SS so much...

Have a great day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing the Oris CB today maybe for the last time as I am considering selling it to fund a new BB S&G or Fortis Chrono with Ceramic bezel. Hard to part with this one though, thing is I wear the Oris65 42 SS so much...
> 
> Have a great day. B
> 
> ...


Fortis Chrono is gorgeous 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Deep Blue T100









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Becoming acquainted with puck 2









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Rainy Thursday but happy and positive thoughts to all.

Ventus Mori M4 blue dial for today.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good looking watch and photos as usual
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks B!


----------



## ladizha (Dec 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

sunny greetings!! Bbq time


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

372 Thursday. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## karish (Feb 10, 2017)

MB timewalker chrono


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Royal Oak Offshore Safari today


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Out-of couch, into gym, even for 10 minutes with Armida a1-45mm









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

hun23 said:


> BLNR


A beauty


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Back from India, back to wearing my regular watches. Feels so good 










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Delivered this very morning...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## tissot99 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009 on super jubilee









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Afternoon y'all, this one for me today. B&R 126-94. Have a nice weekend.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

Chilling with the Estoril


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

The latest Gravitymaster GPW 2000


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Have a great Memorial Day Weekend!


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

"How many days in a row will he wear it?!?!"


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Seiko Solar Chrono Diver Yobokies Mod ...








*​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!!! Deep Blue Alpha Marine


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

weklund said:


> *... Seiko Solar Chrono Diver Yobokies Mod ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mods, I really love this bracelet where is from Yobokies too?


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Puck 11 on mesh









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Just received this beaut - superb case finishing and the thinnest 30atm diver I have.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM on a CB.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday Folks.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_TGIF, diver to kickoff the weekend...

*Citizen Excalibur*









Have a great weekend everyone.
~v~_​


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Brassie Blue Shark Diver, Black Shark Mesh....


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I can see that there's going to be a rash of Pucks as they reach their destinations.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Puck rash can be ugly.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

It's been Seiko two days in a row. Today my modified Sumo have a great weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

This is what the blue Puck was meant to be on; although I love the bracelet, too.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Started with this nice citizen...

*Citizen Excalibur*









then for a quick lite lunch bite I switched to this other nice citizen...

*Citizen NY2300-09E*






















































Have a wonderful weekend everyone!
~v~_​


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Mornin' fellas



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ALS to end the week, ready for some R&R this weekend


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Mornin' fellas
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Nice one ?

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

oso2276 said:


> Nice one ?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


Gracious my friend 

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Put the bracelet back on the Sumo for dinner out with my wife and daughter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Was this










Now back to this for the evening










Have a great one!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

Timex waterbury with red wing strap. Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Much more comfortable than the 1st puck generation









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Trieste on DrunkArtStraps canvas to start the weekend. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Middle one


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bit of feet up time with this one. Marathon JDD.


















Have a great weekend!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamhodges01 (Feb 9, 2017)

Sinn EZM 3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Weekend


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

I can think of worse things to be doing today.
I'm thankful not to be doing those things.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Marine


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Glycine Airman Double Twelve. From the sea to the air.

Happy Saturday folks.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Doxa 300t Searambler









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Froggy swap


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

Picked this up at a great price on Friday but not feeling the connection with it so I'm likely to move it on in the coming weeks possibly for a Seiko Blumo


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Still....


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Cloudy day on the flag football field








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Getting ready to go to niece's high school graduation.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cory79 (Jul 9, 2015)

New PO


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

cory79 said:


> New PO


Congrats on your new PO.


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

The bracelet is made by Angular Momentum. I have owned this bracelet for several years and do not know it's current availability. Great Bracelet.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Triple zero for some heavy duty yard work


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

At my dads house in Rehoboth Beach this weekend. Just took my Squale 30ATMOS Vintage Ceramica swimjng for the first time. Only got to 10feet Deep, but was still fun. I like how the dial changes color due to the AR coating on the crystal. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cory79 (Jul 9, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Cascais on Toxicnato during the day and the Oris65 on the OEM rubber for our anniversary dinner later. 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gear4life (Mar 5, 2017)

My first higher end watch. Still gets plenty of wrist time


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> ...for our anniversary dinner later.
> Cheers. B


Congratulations!


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Wore the Pelagos today helping my daughter move. Now back to the PO on steel. Happy weekend everyone.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch to the AP after getting cleaned up


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

009 on Toxic NATO









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Ennebi and this an hate to say it but friggin cool auto Invicta tuna-esque that was a gift from my lady.

*


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

The Seamaster finally made it to the beach for the last day in Mexico


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

new Tropic with ETA-2893 GMT


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

love this Borealis!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday gents


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Beautiful day here in Oregon.
Hope you guys are having a good weekend.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Day of reflection. Happy thoughts on this Sunday.

Akrone-02 for today.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Sunday


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Relo60 said:


> Day of reflection. Happy thoughts on this Sunday.
> 
> Akrone-02 for today.
> 
> View attachment 11959778


First time I see this one, really love it. Hands looks great!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Helson buccaneer on Super engineer 11









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Armida A9. Also found a cool Turtle in the garden. Anyone know what it is?

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

PowerChucker said:


> Armida A9. Also found a cool Turtle in the garden. Anyone know what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an American box turtle


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O ORCA


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Spunwell said:


> That is an American box turtle


Thank you ! I really like the design and color on his shell!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris 65 on DrunkArtStraps canvas today 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Starting off with 100m of WR in the morning.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Chronomat 44 GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Tutima today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Aqualand










Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K while relaxing with the family today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

A little me time on the backyard patio


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the PADI earlier for backyard grilling then pool time. 


















Cheers 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_What use is a water watch unless you put it to work?

*Vostok Amphibia*


















An affordable that sees lots of play action and not too shabby for work as well...









Gotta love it.
~v~_​


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

wife enjoyed listening to 50th anniv Sgt Pepper remix with me the first few times, then she went outside...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Ongoing...


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Ongoing...


Awesome!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aphid (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Double wristing today !! 
My mom keeps giggling whenever she sees me wearing two watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Daytona switch


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sunday at the lake with the kids










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> First time I see this one, really love it. Hands looks great!


Thanks DMCBanshee.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko DB1, not a diver but I have used a similar one (DA36) for snorkeling









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Enjoy the holiday gents


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

new Tropic GMT


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> new Tropic GMT


What's the mag on that? Impressive, me likey.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> What's the mag on that? Impressive, me likey.


"the mag"? Sorry, don't understand the question.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Sub getting extended wrist time over the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> "the mag"? Sorry, don't understand the question.


cyclop magnification.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Santa cruz at Starbucks









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Perrelet Seacraft Chrono on Hirsch green suede


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue Alpha Marine


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy Memorial Day gentleman



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Red, white and blue for Memorial Day. Thank you to those who have served and are currently serving









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

For Memorial Day 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## nycrounders (Jan 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Raining here today, so a different shot from yesterday:


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you to all that serve and have served our great country


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Chrono again for memorial


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Today&#8230; 









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gillmanjr (May 17, 2012)

My newly acquired 30 Atmos GMT for Memorial Day, another stunning Rolex homage piece from Squale...


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

I realized when taking this picture that the watch face colors are also red, white and blue. Makes me love it even more. Memorial day. Drink a beer for the fallen.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Neighborhood pool party. Let the summer begin.......


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Puck









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Back to the halios vibe today. I missed my shipment of the puck series II yesterday. Hopefully I'm around for the rest-delivery today.

Have a great day friends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Back to the halios vibe today. I missed my shipment of the puck series II yesterday. Hopefully I'm around for the rest-delivery today.
> 
> Have a great day friends.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not too shabby to wear the DLC, while waiting for Puck II

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Just arrived from Italy (via the UK)... Unimatic modello Due Nero 2017.










Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I took the blue off long enough to wear the black...


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Bluetech Tritium today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Wore this all day today and all day everyday for that matter


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic for Today
*_


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Cayman 3000


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Wearing my Flying Officer. Honeymoon still going on.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Say hello to the skull.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> I took the blue off long enough to wear the black...


I'd love to see the black in person. Looks tops in pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Puck II arrived today. Really well made watch. If there was anyone scared off by the size I'd say go for it. Il throw up some pics on my wrist (7 1/4) the second iteration wears much smaller than the first because of the reduction in thickness.

Il do a few comparison shots over the weekend. Lume as expected is exceptional and the bracelet is super comfy.



















Very happy with my latest addition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and a great week to everyone 
Wearing the Trieste on DrunkArtStraps canvas today. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Immelman and coffee to start the week. Hard to get back in the groove.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

36 000 VpH EP again. Once it's on it's hard to pry off.:cheers:



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Helson grey bucanneer about 45 minutes ago









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Giving some wrist time for Herr Steinhart.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

IF YOU KNOW YOU KNOW.... I.... F'N hate this phrase


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Going old school today with the Bond SMP









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)

Officially a fanboy









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## BB456MGT (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Unimatic Modello Uno on a MilTat 22mm Hexad Oyster bracelet.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Switch to this new arrival. Very nice finishing. Tossed it on a spare Helm leather strap for now.

































And some serious sapphire dome!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Squale 1521


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Oops. Need a wrist shot...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

motzbueddel said:


> Wearing my Flying Officer. Honeymoon still going on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for Saturday - but great game


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just my SKX007...

















~v~​_


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Rolex Milguass









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Night's watch, Melbourne Flinders.

Good evening and good night.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Oops. Need a wrist shot...
> 
> View attachment 11982842


Is the Filson indices daytime will be green?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*1971 Timex Marlin w/M25 Mechanical Movement and 42 Hour Power Reserve
*_


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

'05 PO2500C 45.5

View attachment 11984634
View attachment 11984650

View attachment 11984730

View attachment 11984626


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

BelowZero today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

7002-7039


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

petalz said:


> Is the Filson indices daytime will be green?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, they are white. |>


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I'm wearing the champagne dial Antilles Tropic diver. Always been a sucker for dual-crown divers. 
The BOR bracelet is awesome too. 
Have a great day. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Chrishamilton (Feb 4, 2014)

Not taken it off yet.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Helson...









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, off we go! I'm a parent chaperone for my sons 5th grade class school camping trip. From now til Friday. Over 100 10 year old monsters! I'm on a school bus right now. On our way!
I only brought 3 watches. This Citizen NY0040, a Casio AMW-330, and my Ticino Sea Viper Vintage Gilt. 
I don't know why I took 3 with me. I know I should just have 1, but the WIS in me took over as usual, and I brought my 3 "rugged" camping watches. Well the Ticino isn't rugged but I just love it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*To lazy to change right now so the same here for a while.*_


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida blue









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

Latest pick-up. Loving it!!


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

The song, "Climb Every Mountain," from the movie Sound of Music sings to me when I wear the Seiko SARB017 Alpinist.

Happy thoughts on a Wednesday.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Davemro said:


> Latest pick-up. Loving it!!
> View attachment 11988690


Looks good on you!!! Take good care of it! Other than quartz it's the most accurate watch I've had.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

With Oris 65 today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing my new Borealis Cascais this evening and left work early for Jade's birthday dinner with the fam

Have a good evening. B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Still can't separate from the blue PO.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Vindic8 said:


> Still can't separate from the blue PO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which size is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> Which size is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the 43.5mm.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

One of my favourites, a Seiko SLD005.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Blue combat sub by the pool








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

Vindic8 said:


> Still can't separate from the blue PO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The depth of that dial is something to behold. Great shots!


----------



## chronowc (Nov 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chronowc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That insert puts the Blumo to another level


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Gulfmaster left corner


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Just nice to have the SKX back in the water...




































Have a nice evening everyone.
~v~_​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Pro Diver Ocean Ghost II Piranha for Today*_


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Orient Mako XL...been sitting in the box too long taking a backseat to my Seiko's.
The fish scale is from a 3 foot White Amur I had just released.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

chronowc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

I'm waiting the same insert, fit perfectly with the sapphire? The blue is lighter under the sun? Thank you :-d

Today with this!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sorry for Saturday - but great game


Thanks man! I was at the game in Berlin. Still had a great time even though we lost! ⚫⚪


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

1st day of June.

Happy Thursday.


----------



## chronowc (Nov 28, 2012)

dEUS77 said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm waiting the same insert, fit perfectly with the sapphire? The blue is lighter under the sun? Thank you :-d
> 
> Today with this!


Honestly fits perfectly and yes lighter blue in natural light. Overall very happy with the new bezel! I love that it's lumed and makes the sumo go up a notch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chronowc (Nov 28, 2012)

dEUS77 said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm waiting the same insert, fit perfectly with the sapphire? The blue is lighter under the sun? Thank you :-d
> 
> Today with this!












In natural light

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Yacht-Master 116622


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

new SEIKO SRPB01/K1


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Tjdt92 (Jan 9, 2017)

Cheeky sub


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Newest addition


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I am wearing the  Oris65 42 on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. I think the combo works well and this watch is not only beautiful but has proven to be very versatile. 
Thanks. Brice




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Beast of a watch. But love the unique feel/look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

New-to-me Blumo on a brand new BluShark Alpha Shark Bond Nato...


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Marlin on a Combat


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

hun23 said:


> That insert puts the Blumo to another level


Sure but you really have to trim down the bezel to make it perfect.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


Japanese art.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Today I am wearing the  Oris65 42 on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. I think the combo works well and this watch is not only beautiful but has proven to be very versatile.
> Thanks. Brice
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch and strap combination, jeep99dad.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Mako II on rubba...


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Brand new Squale 20 Atmos Blueray!


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Its feeling like summer! Happy June 1st everyone.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Evening switch to the Pelagos.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## cesarsalad (Apr 19, 2016)

Wearing a Dw-290 with a silicon strap right now.


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Just in Squale 50 atmos. Exceeded my expectations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue Cascais proto on Toxicnato tonight. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Squale once again....









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Borealis for me....


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

Good vacation watch.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Marathon TSAR









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Vintage 1976 Seiko DX w/17 Jewel Automatic Day/Date Hacking Movement *_


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

IW
One diver


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

motzbueddel said:


> Thanks man! I was at the game in Berlin. Still had a great time even though we lost! ⚫⚪


Wow ! Awesome. unforgettable I guess. Thanks for sharing. Also an action packed weekend for us in Hong Kong. So many Cup Finals live. FA, DFB, Scottish Cup, French Cup, Spanish Cup .... amazing stuff.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

1001 9mm


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

... with original rubber, Stainless Steel Bracelet or green ZULUDIVER 328 rubber NATO? 🤔


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is beautiful. Probably the most underrated Doxa in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antitesis (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman (NH35A)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Just received the Guinand Vintage Strap. I think this is a great combination for the FO. 😃









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

TGIF with the Padi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIFF!! Hager Commando


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

VicLeChic said:


> Kentex Marineman (NH35A)


Nice MOP dial, love this one!


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice MOP dial, love this one!


thanks buddy!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Back to the blue...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF!!! MM again......


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> TGIF!!! MM again......


I want that MM. Oh wait!!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

titusdelossantos said:


> I want that MM. Oh wait!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Don't know about you, but I could easily be a one watch guy with this one. Well maybe I'd keep my Tuna for a beater.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Have a nice weekend


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

65er



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Blue two tone Glycine combat sub to end the work week..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## giantsindahouse (Jan 26, 2011)

TGIF









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

This week has flown by. Friday!!










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Chillin' by the pool getting ready for post-graduation festivities.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


Looks familiar! ?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Jenny + isofrane









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Jenny + isofrane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


A great tune! 😉

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## commodore665 (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

New arrived, my year of birth 1985' 6309-7040


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> New arrived, my year of birth 1985' 6309-7040


Nice pick up Simon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Nice pick up Simon


Thanks buddy have a great weekend 

Tapawatch


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Hydro-Sub today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

wellyite said:


> That is beautiful. Probably the most underrated Doxa in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Pease exhuse my typo's...... damm fat finglers


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


I got a really good laugh out of this, thanks.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> New arrived, my year of birth 1985' 6309-7040


Congrats Simon, that's a super sweet piece!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Paul Ramon said:


> Congrats Simon, that's a super sweet piece!


Love this turtle too, thanks my friend!

Tapawatch


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Seiko lume... what else would you trust on a camping adventure 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy weekend everyone


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Oris 65 on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giantsindahouse (Jan 26, 2011)

Weekend wear









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Evening switch to the Pelagos.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Somebody has to man the deck for the divers, lol.


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

UTS in Hanoi









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hercules









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0 *_


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Quite beer with a few work mates. And the JDD.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

MM lumeshot, my wife doesn't now I bought this one yesterday. Already had this on my wrist today and she looked a little bit suspicious. But hey ya only live once.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bright colors for cloudy day! Le Royal Vintage Diver


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> Quite beer with a few work mates. And the JDD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers man, this pic makes me miss my JDD!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 12012882


Great combo!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

I call this one my "Avengers" watch on account of the A, Akrone-02.

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and a great Saturday to all. Sunny and high of 90F here so hope To get to the pool later  im wearing the blue dial Zodiac SuperSeawolf53 skin on a blue Perlon. Gonna head to the Alpina AD now to try on the new Startimer with Ti color case.

Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yard work today with an old friend.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

titusdelossantos said:


> MM lumeshot, my wife doesn't now I bought this one yesterday. Already had this on my wrist today and she looked a little bit suspicious. But hey ya only live once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are living on the edge brother! Stay safe 😃
Wear the MM in good health.
I got 3 incoming watches and I have no idea how to break the news to my wife!

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful night


----------



## monod (Oct 9, 2012)

Citizen Prime. Have a nice weekend all.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Seiko Solar Chronograph Diver ...

*





​


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> You are living on the edge brother! Stay safe ?
> Wear the MM in good health.
> I got 3 incoming watches and I have no idea how to break the news to my wife!
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Breaking Bad

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

My wwc ocd is so thankful on the 3rd of every month, lol.
Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Got this 1 out of a friends car ashtray last year or so for $25.00 USD..





[URL="http://s878.photobucket.com/user/mctheny88/media/20170603_062931.jpg.html]







[/URL]

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Threw the PO on after the yard work. Time to enjoy.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

New arrival. 1803 from '68. I dig it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IWC3777 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> Cheers man, this pic makes me miss my JDD!


My first marathon watch. It wears really hefty for a 46mm. It looks much bigger than my pucks. But I love it! Bracelet it comfy and the crystal is amazing. It must be double domed. A real eye catcher.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Relo60 said:


> I call this one my "Avengers" watch on account of the A, Akrone-02.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend.
> 
> ...


Love that strap. Did it come with the watch? Or did you buy it after??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> You are living on the edge brother! Stay safe
> Wear the MM in good health.
> I got 3 incoming watches and I have no idea how to break the news to my wife!
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


I find that a suitable gift always draws the eye away from my purchases.

Good luck, enjoy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Bendodds360 said:


> I find that a suitable gift always draws the eye away from my purchases.
> 
> Good luck, enjoy!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smart! Thank you Sir

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> My first marathon watch. It wears really hefty for a 46mm. It looks much bigger than my pucks. But I love it! Bracelet it comfy and the crystal is amazing. It must be double domed. A real eye catcher.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed for size and double domed bro! JSAR is the perfect size IMHO, should offer a automatic version. GSAR is a bit small...

Enjoy this beast in great health

Tapawatch


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Rolex EXP ll









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

MontBlanc today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love this watch and have switched it to the blue Toxicnato tonight for grilling and chilling. Love this combo too. Have a few canvas lined up for it too so I'll be playing Barbie 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cory79 (Jul 9, 2015)

My new PO


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Going with the Hercules again today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Bendodds360 said:


> Love that strap. Did it come with the watch? Or did you buy it after??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Came with the watch.

Cheers


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Afternoon swap  Great Sunday gents


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Start and end the day with Breitling Colt.

Happy sweet Sunday.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

oso2276 said:


> Monta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is new for me, love it my friend!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko SKX399 On Orange Canvas


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> This one is new for me, love it my friend!


Thanks mate. It is really comfortable to wear

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cesarsalad (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello, guys! Great Sunday to all!

Gonna enjoy the day with the Officer's Chrono.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Lazy sunday with my SKX009. 😎









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TotalHockey (May 26, 2017)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SDc


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

MuckyMark said:


>


Two LHD's what's that?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Zodiac again but on a DrunkArtStraps canvas for Zoé's recital. 
A great Sunday to al
Cheers 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

MuckyMark said:


>


Oh, in the mirror,😂

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Magellan


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Piranha in the pool:


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy Sunday!










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Back to the Tudor BBB on a rallye strap.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Still on the Unimatic modello Due...










Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocramida (May 26, 2011)

Case hardened goodness









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Newly modded SXX on home made stitch less strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Puck on H2O leather









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

PAM292 on Panatime leather


----------



## PAM05 (Feb 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

I know 1:50 is #wwc happy hour, but something about 25 or 6 to 4 makes me smile too. 
Hope you all are having a good weekend!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pool was closed today due to a busted pipe, so spent another 6 hours doing yard work.......yeah


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

5two4 on stock articulated rubber today, have a great week ahead folks!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*ESQ SWISS Criterion by Movado for Today

*_


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Orca Vintage


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Breitling Superocean Heritage 46


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

From earlier today, the Borealis Bull Shark Bronze.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchsickness101 (Jun 4, 2017)

How about a lovely GUCCI:-s:-x... thats what I have on right now...actually a very fine watch IMHO


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and a great Monday to all. 
I am starting the work week with the Oris65 42 on the bracelet. 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Beastly Megalodon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello guys









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Back at it!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks like I'm going to be flipping a bunch of unworn watches soon...


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

MM today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Budget diver!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Happy Memorial Day gentleman
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


One of the best looking chrono I have seen for a while brother William!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Doxa Shark Mod


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My "till death do us part" watch. Omega SMP.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> 007 Doxa Shark Mod


Very nice mod. Love the watch/ strap match.

Cheers.

Rick


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Relo60 said:


> Very nice mod. Love the watch/ strap match.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Rick


Thanks Rick! I appreciate canvas more and more...

Tapawatch


----------



## nam2212 (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> One of the best looking chrono I have seen for a while brother William!


thanks Simon. It's definitely a looker

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Back at it. Monday.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Some solar powered love.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

speedmaster rather than a diver


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

372 Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

dEUS77 said:


> Good morning!


Great combo buddy 

Tapawatch


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

Ohhh I love that Panerai


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Newest pickup...finally added a Tuna









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## PAM05 (Feb 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Trieste on a Toxicnato for the evening 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pepsi to start the work week


----------



## backpacker416 (Jul 18, 2011)

Wilson Watch Works Vintage Diver.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

some Timex action today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvk82 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Mornin all, yeah boring, I know. Marinemaster today. Greetz.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Great combo buddy
> 
> Tapawatch


Thank you! |>


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

jovani said:


>


Yep, that sunburst does it.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen 2100 Titanium


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Champagne dial Antilles to start the day... such a gorgeous dial and awesome BOR bracelet.  


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbalaban (Aug 14, 2011)

Bulova Curacao Automatic









Skickat från min SM-A510F via Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


*... Tag Heuer Aquaracer ...

*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great Tuesday.

Ventus Mori M-4


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## TotalHockey (May 26, 2017)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seawolf stratus silver


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Vintage Astral Chronograph (Valjoux 7733)


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy Tuesday.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

hitting the lanes this afternoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Going with the Padi today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

One day in and I'm loving it 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

0054....very comfy 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Zodiac Super Seawolf for the past few days. Finally took it off the incredible bracelet for a change.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Afternoon my peeps,



Tradition Stellaris













Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Audemars Piguet Safari this Tuesday


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Dressing thos one up a little.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I put the Trieste back on its bracelet for a work dinner at Fahrenheit rooftop restaurant uptown.

Cheers. B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Perrelet Seacraft Chronograph, ETA2892 with DD module


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Broadarrow today:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

Old School on a budget


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

TGIF. Closing out the week with my Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Back to El Classico.

Have a great Wednesday.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Going with beloved seamaster today, enjoy the day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbalaban (Aug 14, 2011)

Gigandet Sea-Ground automatic









Skickat från min SM-A510F via Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Enduring a painful conference call but this makes me smile










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 On Canvas


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sea-Dweller gettin' some action today



Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

MKII Graywater.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy Hump Day !!!










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Just in!


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Smoking a Por Larranaga Petite Corona









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

064 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Is it time to go home yet?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Badfish179 (Jan 18, 2009)

6309-7040


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

al358 said:


> Going with beloved seamaster today, enjoy the day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, congrats man, I have the same one in full Titanium. Cheers, Titus.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ChuckW said:


> Smoking a Por Larranaga Petite Corona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking gods Chuck, love the great white


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller got the nod this morning


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I switched to the blue Zodiac SuperSeawolf 53 on a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas 
R



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

al358 said:


> Going with beloved seamaster today, enjoy the day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one caught my eye. Need to look into this one as I am on the lookout for a pre-owned Omega Speedmaster Pro.


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

I recently had this one modded. A big improvement over the Legend Deep Blue dial.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## milo dinosaur (Mar 18, 2011)

Blumo with sapphire and ceramic lumed bezel. Totally brings out the best in this watch!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster at sea




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That strap is so perfect. I need it.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Blumo on a new Navy BluShark nato...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Just added this BlueBirdives lumed bezel on my SRP581 Monster.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

marker2037 said:


> That strap is so perfect. I need it.


His strap/watch combo's are always perfect ,😚

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

MuckyMark said:


> Just added this BlueBirdives lumed bezel on my SRP581 Monster.


Now it's really a Monster!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III Automatic on a Hydro 91 Strap*_


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning to all. NTH Nacken vintage blue for the day.

Happy and positive thoughts ladies and gents.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Citizen 5-hand with all lume dial.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster vintage Chrono on a Horween Skyfall leather DrunkArtStraps today. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

The weekend is in sight!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SMP


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Working in a building today with a very cool restored dome. Not a great picture but I like the way that the Blumo picks up the reflection of the sun through the stained glass of the dome. 

New orange Alpha Shark Nato. 










Click this bar to view the original image of 768x1024px.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

'Zilla today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

This Poljot Submariner is back on my wrist after a year away...


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Omega great white for me today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to my Alpina Startimer Chrono on a Terra DrunkArtStraps canvas as I dream of traveling to exotic places✈ after a rough day at work. 

Cheers. B



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TotalHockey (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Teedubyaw (Jun 3, 2016)

Got my Steinhart ocean one in today. Really liking this one.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to my Alpina Startimer Chrono on a Terra DrunkArtStraps canvas as I dream of traveling to exotic places✈ after a rough day at work.
> 
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


Nice Filson bag! I wish i still had mine....sold it last year 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Nice Filson bag! I wish i still had mine....sold it last year
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


 thanks. Keeping this one but am selling my Filson backpack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> thanks. Keeping this one but am selling my Filson backpack
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah....I still have my green Filson Rucksack. My Filson 257 was dark brown. I kinda miss it.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> thanks. Keeping this one but am selling my Filson backpack
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can I PM you and ask a question?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Can I PM you and ask a question?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Go for it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Gift from wifey! I think she did good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Part Deux , 2nd day in a row, NTH Nacken vintage blue.

Happy Friday ladies and gents.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Happy Friday!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

For sunny Friday. Picture from yesterday but have lit today as well.

Long time was out from forum. Glad to be back. But now I want new Cocktail Time from Seiko. OMG ))) 









Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)

Going for a swim...


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

8926OB









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Swap









Great Friday gents


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Maple Leaf.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

I've just agreed to sell this so I'm going to enjoy it for the last two weeks I have it


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

New acquisition:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Moonwatch today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

FFF mod









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## mi_steelhead (Jan 18, 2017)

Dog likes it too.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## mi_steelhead (Jan 18, 2017)

philskywalker said:


> Gift from wifey! I think she did good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kikoss13 (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## PAM05 (Feb 17, 2017)

Again today.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Good weekend to all









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Pulled an old guy out of the top drawer. I bought this one in Switzerland when I was 21. (2000) so she's 17 years old. I can't remember much about it other than it's kinetic and it cost me about 700bucks. And that felt like a hell of a lot for an apprentice back then 









It's a long way from my current watch tastes but it's nice to mix things up.

If anyone knows a bit more about it history wise I'd love to know.

Have a wonderful weekend friends!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Chrono today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Still this beauty 









( yesterday shot )

Happy weekend gents


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orion Vintage Diver


----------



## kikoss13 (Apr 23, 2017)

JLC Master Compressor Diving


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-45mm on bandoleer bracelet









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bandoleer bracelet from strapcode










Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Spending the day with my Omega SmP and going to town for our 38th W.A. Been a joy ride with its ups (mostly) and downs.

Have a fun day.


----------



## cesarsalad (Apr 19, 2016)

Gonna spend the day with my Edifice.

Have a nice day!


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

Matched up









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

No date today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started with the Cascais on Toxicnato this morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Artego at 4pm eastern









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Borealis Scorpionfish on Bonetto Cinturini strap


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Zodiac  SuperSeawolf53 on a NTH Tropic strap from my Antilles.

Have a great afternoon. 
B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Bags tournament!! For MS awareness










GW 5000 . For the fun day !!!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## torifile (Jul 6, 2011)

Post-pool G&T (made with gin from my favorite local distillery) and my new Halios Laguna II. I love this watch. Bonded with it immediately.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

On the way home from the lake with the best bargain watch ever.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sweaty SMPc after an evening run. Time for a cold shower and an even colder brewski .


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aquaholic_user (Jul 5, 2014)

Always good to take her out every now and then









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I know, not a diver but i am so excited... I wanted to share with my fellow DWF WIS.

Just picked this beauty up from my AD earlier  love it. Been wanting this one since they were announced and pics came out. So I decided to forget other distractions... for now  and go for what caught my eye first. Love it. 
Cheers. B


















Stopped by my friend's Rich afterwards to show him and have a glass of vino 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator22 (Aug 8, 2015)

SKX007 tagging along at work tonight...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Top one today 









Great Saturday evening & Sunday gents


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Vanguard On Canvas


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Still Seiko fff mod









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So it's no surprise what I'm wearing today I suppose  The IWC  MKXVIII is back on
Cheers. B










It's bright blue 









Then it's not 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM today


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Deeply regret flipping my BS500 so I think I'll keep my 100 around.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

PO


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

All grey errythang









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

Glycine Combat Sub on a black leather nato (with the retainer flap removed to reduce thickness).

View attachment 12098842


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

My Timex from '79 today:










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Cascais on a Toxic


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Hexa K500 with a colorful rubber









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

It's darn hot out today! I just gave the Squale a good cleaning. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pool day with the MM.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ladida (Jun 1, 2017)

Blue Ray II on a strapcode superoyster


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## davelemi (Mar 28, 2016)

It's a pool day (finally!) and I'm wearing my son's SKX-


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Aquanaut switch


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Beautiful Sunday










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Black/Gold MM


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Helson SD 42 ETA driven









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

One lucky bastard, been even able to find the spring bar in my motorcycle jacket


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

From the top of a fire tower in the Green Mountains:


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

This beauty for today









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



castlk said:


>


Nice vintage! I have a grey dial on the way...


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> So it's no surprise what I'm wearing today I suppose  The IWC  MKXVIII is back on
> Cheers. B
> 
> 
> ...


That's totally understandable, and tomorrow and the day after, and after and after.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Orient Raven II


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko 7548-7000


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## timekeeper9 (Jul 7, 2016)

mapotofu said:


> Orient Raven II


Nice shot


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just can't seem to not wear this one anymore.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the honeymoon with the
 IWC MKXVIII today. 
Happy Monday. Brice


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

Monday Funday









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Maurice Lacroix Pontos S Extreme (Green Special Alloy)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

Seiko...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Continuing the honeymoon with the
> IWC MKXVIII today.
> Happy Monday. Brice
> 
> ...


Congrats Brice on your latest arrival. Excellent choice.

Cheers,

Rick


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Giving some wrist time for Herr Steinhart Ocean gmt.

Happy thoughts folks.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sporting the Turtle to vacation in wonderful Da Nang.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

MoP madness


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

First shot with my new watch photography setup - Sony A6500 + Sigma 18-35mm


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Blue Monday


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Prometheus today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teedubyaw (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

iam7head said:


> Sporting the Turtle to vacation in wonderful Da Nang.


Great shot! Makes me want to take a vacation just to stare at my watches...


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Monday with the Pelagos.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Sea Dweller 16600.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Just in today Helm Vanuatu with Nato, Steel Bracelet & Blue Canvas. More pics coming.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the 5two4 to start this week.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Switched over to the rowdy Sea King for good times.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

New Helm in the house as well.


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

( older image )


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Just can't seem to not wear this one anymore.


Still honeymooning , 3 weeks now.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Continuing the honeymoon with the
> IWC MKXVIII today.
> Happy Monday. Brice
> 
> ...


Can't blame you, Brice.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Danny T said:


> MoP madness


Wow that's nice, mother f pearl.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

full lume !


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Marlin with Steveostrap









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Blue Gulfmaster swap 
























( images SCMP / Rainstorm warning dropped as tropical storm Merbok moves away from Hong Kong ☔☔)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skin Diver


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Afternoon switch









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey guys sorry not a diver again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not sure why I keep this one as it doesn't get worn much, but just can't make myself sell it.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolut beauty

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Black Bay Tuesday









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## kikoss13 (Apr 23, 2017)

Omega P.O. 42 titanium


----------



## sevenhelmet (Jun 11, 2017)

I'll lower the bar just a little...


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

mxdla said:


> Black Bay Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats on screen?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

kikoss13 said:


> Omega P.O. 42 titanium


Whats on screen

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## kikoss13 (Apr 23, 2017)

martinv76 said:


> Whats on screen
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Tag Aquaracer above

Отправлено с моего SM-G950F через Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

This lens is crazy sharp.


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

My newest acquisition 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hey guys sorry not a diver again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't blame you Brice. Please don't say sorry.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Not sure why I keep this one as it doesn't get worn much, but just can't make myself sell it.


It's a Seiko, don't flip it.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

martinv76 said:


> Absolut beauty
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Sure it is.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Spartan.Ex said:


> First shot with my new watch photography setup - Sony A6500 + Sigma 18-35mm
> View attachment 12109130
> 
> View attachment 12109138


Nice watch and nice camera setup. I just picked up the Sony A6000 and love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

titusdelossantos said:


> It's a Seiko, don't flip it.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


I'm sure I probably won't. I've finally come to terms that I'm just a Seiko snob and other brands are expendable to me.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

009 today


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Micro said:


> Nice watch and nice camera setup. I just picked up the Sony A6000 and love it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that's a special rig.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Ok took the mk2 out the vault. Think I'm gonna wear this tomorrow.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

VC today, this week is shaping up to be a rough one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love the PVD Trieste by Nodus Watches. I may even prefer it to the SS one I have and I am not usually a PVD fan 
Cheers 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful blue...


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Following with black.









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 007 on black NATO with assorted mods 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pauliedoggs (Jan 25, 2009)

Raven Trekker 40


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Digging the puck









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Pam 510


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just another Seiko.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vostok Komandirskie Tank


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Buccaneer on super engineer









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

The reflection of the blue sky and clouds on the dial of the Planet Ocean 8900.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Still my favorite for the workday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Daynight Scuba!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 for hump day this week


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Evening change to Omega SmP

Good night folks.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sad day yesterday. Thoughts and prayers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Sea Storm prototype on a Hirsch Pure 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Red camo


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

ML masterpiece


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

DB Sun Diver III

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Borealis Sea Storm prototype on a Hirsch Pure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Brice, a really nice watch. I ordered the Sea Storm no date, old Radium lume. Hope it'll arrive next month.


Jeep99dad said:


> Borealis Sea Storm prototype on a Hirsch Pure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning to all.

Mido Ocean Star V for the day.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


I'd love to see one of these guys in person. They must look pretty special. 
Enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue puck









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Vintage Military


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

titusdelossantos said:


> Beautiful Brice, a really nice watch. I ordered the Sea Storm no date, old Radium lume. Hope it'll arrive next month.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


Thanks. Same here. I got ND old radium. I think it'll give the watch a little extra pop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as yesterday.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

New shoes!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Aragon Evo today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Busy morning and forgot to post 
I am wearing the Oris65 42 today, which was begging for wrist time and giving the IWC a break  but sticking with 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Outdoor range quals in 115F? Sure, why not... what could go wrong?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

DummySmacks said:


> View attachment 12139114


Excellent news... I was getting a little worried about Crate #54!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Purchased from another member, arrived today; Squale 20 Atmos. I also have the Davosa equivalent! Thinking about flipping this one to get into the Squale 30 Atmos line.....


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver on toxic today


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Helm Vanuatu 2nd gen.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helm Vanuatu on Helm Canvas + Blue Jeans= perfect match


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switcharoo to the Zodiac Super Seawolf53 but on a NTH Tropic rubber strap for the evening. 
It's blue theme week I guess 
Time to go home 
B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TotalHockey (May 26, 2017)

Just came in today. Glad I reeled this one back into the collection.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

Kazimon 
Love it a lot


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Morning all, today a Tutima 798 on an Eulit strap. Civilian version.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Hip and down with it in 1965.


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Today









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Back to Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Happy Friday!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver today on a ToxicNato.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Akrone-02 for the day.

Enjoy your Friday.


----------



## TotalHockey (May 26, 2017)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ginault


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Blumo on leather NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Timex 1978 Vintage Diver Reissue on Damasko


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly received


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

vandit said:


>


Great shot of a stunning piece!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlavi (Apr 30, 2013)

Just arrived courtesy of the sales forum.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

PADI Turtle


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Friday afternoon with my new Borealis Porto Santo


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Deep Blue today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

On Bulang & Sons distressed leather from their Father's Day sale.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

1975 Bellmatic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the perfect everyday watch today, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy Friday everyone !!










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

PAM049 on rubber strap for casual Friday...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Fridays










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Aqualand out for a little Minor League action 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Gulfmaster on Saturday 









Great weekend everyone


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Watchco 300 with my boxer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Padi Turtle for today on black Borealis strap. I need blue one asap ))). My order is in progress from last night.


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Also Borealis strap.









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GT1-Reach (Jun 15, 2016)

G-Shock MTG S1000-1AER ... big and nice


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Ok, a special one for me today, Sinn 903 with the Lemania 1873 calibre on Chronoswiss crocodile strap because I'm going out for dinner with my wife and an aunt . Have a nice weekend y'all.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

mtbmike said:


>


True beauty. I love this watch.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Changed from the puck to the jdd for the evening.









Enjoy your weekend friends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

martinv76 said:


> True beauty. I love this watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


You have 2 categories, owners who will never sell them and owners who sold them but regretted it.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Artego 500 on helson rubber









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

What's your weekend wrist game? Great weekend... Cheers


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

titusdelossantos said:


> You have 2 categories, owners who will never sell them and owners who sold them but regretted it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am in second categorie

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## TotalHockey (May 26, 2017)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## TotalHockey (May 26, 2017)

titusdelossantos said:


> You have 2 categories, owners who will never sell them and owners who sold them but regretted it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_There are Three categories.

There are also the ones that pay more to bring them home after they have let them go.

I fall into all of the above at any given time with some models.
_
_I let my MM 300 go - mistake and will now be working on getting one back home to roost.
_
_Enjoy the weekend.._


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Switched to cayman









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Dweller on


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

Walking around the crib in new Ultra Boosts.. these things are butter









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

lilłJiok

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## kahunakris (Apr 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I am enjoying the green sub today while relaxing at home with my kids


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Rarely do you get to see the nice polished sides.


----------



## torifile (Jul 6, 2011)

My newly arrived Damasko DA44.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Patek to finish off a hot Saturday in California


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Rangeman on Sunday


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

A pretty relaxing Saturday overall.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

out for drinks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

TotalHockey said:


> _There are Three categories.
> 
> There are also the ones that pay more to bring them home after they have let them go.
> 
> ...


Hi TotalHockey, well I got this one second hand after i bought the SLA015. 
The SLA015 is really a stunning watch, imho, when I opened the box for the first time the light was drawn into the pitchblack bezel and after that I was infected with the Seiko virus. I'm only wearing the SLA015 on special occasions so I wanted I watch I could wear daily. 
I also think the price of the SLA015 was right. The new special editions are really overpriced, i think, almost €4000 for the SLA017 (and already sold out). 
So my thoughts about the standard Marinemaster after having it a few weeks? No it's not the perfect watch, a little too much space between the links, beautiful bezel that can scratch easy ( but small scratches can be polished out). A clasp that's nice but a little bit cheap constructed. A big and heavy watch, you always be reminded that you wearing one. Buy one.
Just my two cents, 
Have a nice weekend.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

My Seiko Kinetic GMT land on black carbon fibre strap .
Beanerds,


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

philskywalker said:


> out for drinks!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Michael Day said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice..what strap size did you get for the Oris?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> Nice..what strap size did you get for the Oris?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There isn't a lot of variety in 21mm natos so I use 20mm. The pinch on a 22mm doesn't look as good as the small gap of a 20mm IMO. I've got the OEM NATO as well and an Erika's Marine Nationale but I really like this one a lot on the Oris.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sweet Sunday.

Squale 20 atmos for today.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Michael Day said:


> There isn't a lot of variety in 21mm natos so I use 20mm. The pinch on a 22mm doesn't look as good as the small gap of a 20mm IMO. I've got the OEM NATO as well and an Erika's Marine Nationale but I really like this one a lot on the Oris.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The gap is almost non-existent...looking great..I thought that's an Erika's..if it's not an Erika's do you mind sharing what it is? I need to get one as well..thanks..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Still with PAM049 on Isofrane style rubber..really comfortable for hot summer day..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

The OG OM


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Tag Formula 1 Chrono. Was my dad's, now mine 









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

Might switch in the afternoon, but enjoying this combo a lot.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Happy Fathers Day to all the Dad's out there!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

116600.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

philskywalker said:


> Happy Fathers Day to all the Dad's out there!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The same to you et all. This morning started with Monta but I'm switching to the Victorinox for a Sunday hiking afternoon with the kids









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Carrera Heuer 01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again today, and maybe all next week.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A bittersweet morning, I admit tearing up this morning thinking of Ember and wishing she was here with me today. But she is watching over us and I was blessed to have her babies the last two days. Today I am going to enjoy a hike to a waterfall with Mel and the girls.

I wish all dads a wonderful day and great Father's Day. Make the most of the time with your children no matter the age. Each day is a gift. 

The Seiko PADI will be my hiking companion today. I guess I just love blue dial watches, have had a blue watch in my wrist every day the last 8 days 

B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

shun0189 said:


> Kazimon
> Love it a lot


I do miss this one a lot. This was Kazim first case, his older models used Fricker cases

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Going desert beige.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> A bittersweet morning, I admit tearing up this morning thinking of Ember and wishing she was here with me today. But she is watching over us and I was blessed to have her babies the last two days. Today I am going to enjoy a hike to a waterfall with Mel and the girls.
> 
> I wish all dads a wonderful day and great Father's Day. Make the most of the time with your children no matter the age. Each day is a gift.
> 
> ...


Im sad for your loss

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Like a work of art.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> The gap is almost non-existent...looking great..I thought that's an Erika's..if it's not an Erika's do you mind sharing what it is? I need to get one as well..thanks..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Yes. I like it too. I have one of Erika's as well. That particular nato was sources from: http://www.gnomonwatches.com/accessories/nato-strap/1-marine-nationale-nato-g10-military-nylon-strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman today


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

My oldest son took me and my dad out for a round at one of our favorite courses today and stayed for a wonderful dinner cooked by my middle son. Happy Father's Day to all the Dads!


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Another day , another watch .

My TW Steel 48mm its a very nice watch .

Beanerds.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Borealis Porto Santo... Now that I've adjusted the Miyota it's gaining 1s per day !










Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

EA-Sport said:


> The gap is almost non-existent...looking great..I thought that's an Erika's..if it's not an Erika's do you mind sharing what it is? I need to get one as well..thanks..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think perhaps admin took my reply down. I will message you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Morning started with Glycine incursore









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Starting off the week wearing a Dagaz Special with Tsunami Bezel - Got this last September thanks to Jake B and Li Wang.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Smp 300m in its habitat:



















Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H2O Kalmar II


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Squale 20 Atmos, lug to lug 48mm, case 40mm, on a 6.5" wrist. Waiting on my Black Davosa Ternos to arrive; says it will be here today, purchased from another member here!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Super Avenger today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day. Wearing the Glycine Airman Double 12 all day. Not really a dive watch but rating claim is 20 atmos. Quasi dive watch.

Enjoy the rest of Monday.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

On top of Cerro San Luis


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

52four still on summer rubber to start the workweek


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Amother day another watch , Seiko SKD287P1 , Arctura kinetic .

Beanerds


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Double post............... Not my fault


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Marlin









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## watchsickness101 (Jun 4, 2017)

Tag heuer


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Smp









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Spinnaker!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ChiefJr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful mod man! Loves the combo too.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Big addition to my stable... Have a great day guys!


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Big addition to my stable... Have a great day guys!


Wow. This is amazing piece.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

martinv76 said:


> Wow. This is amazing piece.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Thanks! I really love it

Tapawatch


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

SKXA35


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wearing my other Marinemaster for Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

martinv76 said:


> Im sad for your loss
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Thank you very much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoying this NTH Antilles Tropic diver on the BOR bracelet today 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Beautiful mod man! Loves the combo too.


Thank you!

I like yours too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning Tuesday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoying this NTH Antilles Tropic diver on the BOR bracelet today 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Big addition to my stable... Have a great day guys!


Congrats. A classic for me with or without the date.

Enjoy.

Cheers.

Rick


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Relo60 said:


> Congrats. A classic for me with or without the date.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rick 

Simon

Tapawatch


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Enjoying this NTH Antilles Tropic diver on the BOR bracelet today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that dial Brice. Awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Daytona


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JDCfour said:


> Love that dial Brice. Awesome!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. He did a great job with it, the blue is super hot but this champagne dial
Is special... the color, the texture and how it seems to darken towards the outside. 
The bracelet is a true BOR too, each bead within each link is separate so they did go the cheap route 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Big addition to my stable... Have a great day guys!


Nicely done! Congrats!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Nicely done! Congrats!


Thanks Don!

Tapawatch


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress in blue sun









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Marinemaster today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

114060


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the Saturation Diver. How do you like it on wrist?


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Mea culpa - thought I was in the public forum. Thanks Tapatalk!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Paul Ramon said:


> Love the Saturation Diver. How do you like it on wrist?


Thank you !

It surprised me when I instantly loved it more than my black A1. I don't love it as much as the blue one though. Super comfortable on my 8.3in wrist. Very versatile for all kinds of straps and bracelets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II this Tuesday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Trieste tonight 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Guess it's time to breakout the hot weather watches...


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Another day , another watch .

My beautiful Roamer Rockshell Mark 111 chronograph . 
My only Swiss watch .

Beanerds.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0 for Today*_


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Triste tonight


why "triste"? :roll:

triste = sad ;-)

Bathyscaphe Trieste:


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

amrvf said:


> why "triste"? :roll:
> 
> triste = sad ;-)
> 
> ...


Ah  i must have had my keypad on French? I type in French and English every day some times my iPhone autocorrect gets confused 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Skx for today.









Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

FFF mod









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

First day of summer, The Sub for today. Dive, dive, dive.

Have a wonderful summer.


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

ATM with Sea Urchin.


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

New Hamtun H1










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marc & Sons Sub, nice watch for the price


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman green MOP


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on DAS.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Guinand Flying Officer 









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My buddy frankie's


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I dig it, ChiefJr!! b-) I like your style :-!



ChiefJr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris65 42 on bracelet today then tonight a new re-acquisition 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

b-) :-! Thank you!



thejollywatcher said:


> I dig it, ChiefJr!! b-) I like your style :-!


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

6.21


----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

The always cool SMP 👍


----------



## rice22 (Feb 12, 2011)

Seamaster









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Explorer II today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Cooled down a bit today...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K for hump day this week


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

U1 Professional soaking up evening rays. Really loving this one. Have a great one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Summer mood


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

amrvf said:


> why "triste"? :roll:
> 
> triste = sad ;-)
> 
> ...











Rolex Deep Sea special "worn" on the outside of the Trieste during its deep dive in 1960.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Another day another watch .

My only dress watch , the minimalist Skagen out of Denmark .

Beanerds.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival came last night... day one with my Speedy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

San Vito Lo Cabo, Sicily. Today.









--------------------------------
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue Sea Ram II


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

Yesterday, today and probably tomorrow.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper On Canvas


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## DaveMac66 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



castlk said:


>


I like that Timex Is it a vintage model or something recent? I would be interested in knowing reference numbers. It's quite a nice looking timepiece, cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

The walled city of Erice, Sicily. This afternoon.









--------------------------------
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


----------



## TOODVS4NE1 (Dec 11, 2007)

SSC017 today.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

It's a Timex Marlin dated 1971, it was my father in law's that I found in a drawer after he passed with the orginal strap that was missing the half with the clasp. It was his daily wearer back in the day when he worked at JFK Airport forty years ago. The crystal was all scratched up and it didn't run. I polished the scratches out of the acrylic crystal and got the mechanical movement working. I polished up the case as best as I could and put a new pair of shoes on it. It is a M25 mechanical movement with a 42 hr. power reserve.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMac66 (Feb 19, 2014)

castlk said:


> It's a Timex Marlin dated 1971, it was my father in law's that I found in a drawer after he passed with the orginal strap that was missing the half with the clasp. It was his daily wearer back in the day when he worked at JFK Airport forty years ago. The crystal was all scratched up and it didn't run. I polished the scratches out of the acrylic crystal and got the mechanical movement working. I polished up the case as best as I could and put a new pair of shoes on it. It is a M25 mechanical movement with a 42 hr. power reserve.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Awesome! Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cayman again. Sold 4 watches so rotation is limited









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Deep Star 1000


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Hammy today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Borealis Oceanaut proto on DrunkArtStraps canvas 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

First day out with my new Lefty!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This mod for the evening...









Instagram . the_watchier


----------



## ladizha (Dec 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the LVc today, it did alright with the wet weather


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Froggy on Friday


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Trying a newly arrived Meyhofer strap on the Bull Shark:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Borealis Oceanaut proto on DrunkArtStraps canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good..brass or bronze?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Morning









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EA-Sport said:


> Looks good..brass or bronze?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bronze alloy like Tudor BB and Halios Tropik

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Hard at work!

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

H2O Kalmar 2 6000m


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Friday with the new Speedy . Really loving it, feels great on wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My 2nd favorite day of the week. The 1st being any day I don't have to work.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I find myself looking for excuses to wear this, basically every morning when I look through my watches.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Citizen Prime on flatten mesh.









Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

NTH Nacken Vintage Blue.

Happy Friday.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ah a sinner! Congrats.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

SD.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

New Arrival (& new to me!) on my wrist: _*NETHUNS*_!!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Tudor today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Chrono today


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## fidel36 (Jun 1, 2017)

Citizen


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Overseas to end the workweek


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

DarioV said:


> H2O Kalmar 2 6000m
> View attachment 12215458





R1P said:


>


Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Same watch, different shirt









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

The difference between outdoors and indoors.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk





hun23 said:


> Chrono today


Love the shots


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Back with this one









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

earlier which stopping by to look after my friend's pet rabbit while they on vacation.. the bunny is quite nice indeed..


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Orthos today









Instagram . the_watchier


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

Sea Urchin Seiko 5


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tissot99 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Incoming today

Old school omega seamaster professional chronograph bond "titane"...thats a mouthful ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tygrysastyl (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi all,

Long time no see.I'm back with this:









Thanks for watching.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Rekindle the love for my first diver!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

iam7head said:


> Incoming today
> 
> Old school omega seamaster professional chronograph bond "titane"...thats a mouthful ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Sevenhead, can you perhaps tell me how much of these were made? Thanks.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Amphibia 1967









Enviado desde mi EVA-L19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Went on a hike this morning with the PADI on Toxicnato 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

2nd WW wreck, Dutch transport ship Baarn


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sat afternoon...









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama (Sep 7, 2013)

This old thing...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Fully charged lume..








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator22 (Aug 8, 2015)

Bring your diver to work day...BJ2110


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Trekker in oyster bracelet and a Schofferhofer after some work around the house. Time to relax a bit. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Just arrived from another member here, Squale 30 Atmos on a 6.5" wrist. Case 42mm, lug to lug 49mm.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Turtle power









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

After 2 days of making a roof on my patio, I'm getting ready for a dinner with friends


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Halios Puck. Sanibel keep-cool. Rhinegeist glass. West Sixth IPA.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Just In Prometheus Piranha Yellow- Really Like this one!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Experimenting with wearing the same cayman watch for a week









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green sub again today with some weird fungus that's all over my yard? Must be the wet weather


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Amphibia today!









Instagram . the_watchier


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Bulova Accutron Gemini 26a011 w/ ETA 2824-2 *_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

New Gravitymaster









Happy Sunday gents


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

hun23 said:


> YM





thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


Oh so nice


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

amrvf said:


> 2nd WW wreck, Dutch transport ship Baarn


Great shots


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Another 2 year hunt is over









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Nice diving near Avola?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Morning









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great Sunday guys!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Flyback today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Final prep work for Elena's birthday today and the Raven Trekker had been my companion all morning. 
Cheers. B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Beach day









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Du bist ein sinner, German and English in one sentence.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

amrvf said:


>


Location please.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

titusdelossantos said:


> Location please.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


Dutch flag on the bow

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ventus Mori M4 for Sunday.

Happy Sunday.


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

Snzh53...lume at bbq night!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

titusdelossantos said:


> Location please.


Area Marina Protetta Plemmirio | Area Marina Protetta Plemmirio

here other photos:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/ultimate-dive-watch-used-while-diving-photo-thread-1064892-28.html


----------



## rice22 (Feb 12, 2011)

Oris









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

amrvf said:


> Area Marina Protetta Plemmirio | Area Marina Protetta Plemmirio
> 
> here other photos:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/ultimate-dive-watch-used-while-diving-photo-thread-1064892-28.html


Thanks, nice diving spot.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Charilaos (Apr 21, 2013)

Overseas today!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller for a relaxing Sunday with the family


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats Ricciardo


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Invicta Reserve Pro Diver on Distressed Canvas *_


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Changed the game a bit to the Citizen Black Zilla 









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Marinemaster today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

titusdelossantos said:


> Hi Sevenhead, can you perhaps tell me how much of these were made? Thanks.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


Great question but the SMP-C and Speedy hexalite/sapphire sandwich are non-limited/serialized model and out of production. You'll see alot more SS SMP-C than titanium for sure.

The 114060 is still in production, nothing change other the clasp polishing from the first introduction. (All blue chromalight and random serial).


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Jdd tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Starting the work week with the Pelagos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Rolex Sub Mdl 1680 ...









*​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Undone Urban chronograph this morning for #UndoneMonday 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Chronomat 47 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Deep Blue DayNight









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One for now.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tickwomp (May 7, 2015)

007









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Daytona to start the week off right


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Back at it. Monday.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Puck on H2o leather









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist 98B212


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Last day baby sitting this little bunny... If you think you cat sheds alot.. try a rabbit in 100~degree weather.. bunny shed all over me.. could have been worse ... quite fuzzy and soft this bunny is..


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Still have this combo going. Magrette Moana Pacific Chronograph on integrated Magrette rubber (pinched from the new MP Professional).


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Orange/Green Action tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

VINTAGE DOXA 300t Divingstar on OD Nato









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Casio 3510T on a Zulu today. Gotta share the love with the lesser worn ;-)









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## martinv76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Morning









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)

WAY211A today


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedmaster for Speedy Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

some UFC with my blue puck. Have a wonderful night friends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again today, so maybe boring, but I'm having a hard time finding a reason to not wear this one daily.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Not a diver's for today. This one most dress watch I have. I should get new Cocktail Time from Seiko.









Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday.

Should have posted earlier but grandaughter (8months old) is my first priority. Asleep now. So here's my watch of the day,
Squale 1545, 20 atmos Root Beer bezel.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Again today, so maybe boring, but I'm having a hard time finding a reason to not wear this one daily.


No no you're not boring at all!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

SMP again!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Rvm2 (Jun 27, 2017)

Heuer Camaro 7743T


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Expy ii


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Still rocking the Luminox 1513. 
One full week on the wrist!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

PAM 524 on factory rubber today


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas favorite









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Squale 20 Atmos Maxi Mk2. Fits like a glove! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue On Watchadoo


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military on Leather 
*_


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



castlk said:


> _*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military on Leather
> *_


Looks great on leather!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

1603 Datejust circa 1971









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Lagoon


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris Diver today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12261922
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Always liked this one. More pics!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zixen Trimix


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Reflection from Alpina Seastrong Vintage









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing the Oris65 42 on bracelet today and continuing the blue theme. Lots of blue watches in the box these days 
B


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm blue kind of guy myself, but the green dial of my Seiko Sarb017 Alpinist is something to behold.

Happy Wednesday Forum members.


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Black Bay, In House Movement, OEM NATO strap









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Davosa Ternos, 40mm, lug to lug 48mm, on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


The MM can go toe to toe with the DSD no problem might have to be the next pick up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Its like you're reading my mind 



Roadking1102 said:


> The MM can go toe to toe with the DSD no problem might have to be the next pick up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> The MM can go toe to toe with the DSD no problem might have to be the next pick up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never had a Rolex, and in all probability never will, but I'm more than content with this one for sure. Guess I'm just a Seiko snob.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

The DK10 is not marketed as a dive watch but is almost bullet proof and bristling with technology. The Bombardier bitter is not bad either.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Nice, a no date!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Now with attachment the Bombardier has gone to my head.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Roadking1102 said:


> The MM can go toe to toe with the DSD no problem might have to be the next pick up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boring









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

titusdelossantos said:


> Nice, a no date!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## rpugh40 (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Aqua Terra on Drunk Art canvas. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

La Bamba today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Ecozilla

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Gorgeous day out today.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Late day at the office thankfully I had this blue handed beauty to keep me company.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Mudmaster


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mxdla said:


> Black Bay, In House Movement, OEM NATO strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a great set up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well this one just arrived after a long trip from Hawaii  Bathys Benthic GMT, always been a fan of Bathys and was gonna grab another 100F but figured I'd try this instead. 
Have a good evening. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Such a great set up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Agreed, it's my favorite go-to everyday watch 

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Stratoliner tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Invicta Pro Diver Ocean Ghost II Piranha *_


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

VINTAGE Scubapro 500 auto.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

Last days at the office before a 23hours flight tot New Zealand! Counting down, have a great summer everyone!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a brand new Rubber B strap (received minutes ago, 4 days UPS blazing fast delivery door to door Miami beach to Delhi). The quality is outstanding and par to its rather pricey tag. Very satisfied with the looks and fit, particularly with the OEM deployant buckle. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

New incoming: PO8500, making my dentist office visit slightly less painful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009 on super jubilee









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Antilles Tropic diver on the BOR bracelet this morning and several others packed up for a small gtg with the guys after work 
Cheers. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skin Diver


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Market about to open per blue puck on Super engineer









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Orange Knight ...*​*

















*


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

1675 '71









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My first love.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue puck on super engineer









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Stowa Limette Diver to work


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

116600


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Aevig balaur. Not perfect but it's a nice watch for the $$$ at the pre order price at least.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday folks.


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Helm Vanuatu gen 2. Been glued to my wrist for the past few days. Great watch.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

northernlight


----------



## Lrokhvarg (Feb 27, 2017)

Everyday watch, until I get home from work. Then I switch to something different. Been missing my lume pip for a while. I've got a new one, just so darn lazy 🙄


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sinn 104 on B&R Cognac vintage racing strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD4k


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Avidiver on toxic nato today


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

9mm


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight we had a small gtg 









But I wore the Bathys


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Dive Style Automatic *_


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Sinn 155









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

60 atmos on mesh


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Leyden Velox 

Not really a diver but it's trying...














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

45mm PO 8500, fits under the french cuff just fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

My Ward on patrol at work today.










"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE Guys!! H2O Kalmar II


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Happy Friday [









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Picture from yesterday but wearing the same combo today. Orient Pepsi Mako Gen 1 on Brown leather.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

☕ + ⌚ = 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

|>


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

IFTG.

Enjoy your Friday folks.

Mido Ocean Star V for the day.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

H2O Kalmar 2 6000m on one of my straps


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Finding it works much better on leather somehow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Feeling patriotic before the holiday weekend...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Squale 30 Atmos Horizon GMT today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Damasko DA47 on DA canvas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

Timex Expedition With Red Wing Strap all weekend!! Happy Fourth!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

My first love, the Bond Seamaster GMT.


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## leFroy (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Obris Morgan Explorer II on after-market Nato.


----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

Stargate on leather today.









Cheers
northernlight


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

A beautiful blue fly swatter to compliment Seiko's quality.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Beach day.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

A little walk in the woods today.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Blumo today


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

I just got this watch for $6.17 on Walmart.com w/free pickup.







Oops, sorry. Not a dive watch! Wrong thread!


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Bernhardt Binnacle Diver on a B&R Bands Olive Classic Suede strap.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K for a rainy day here, just enough sun to make it a sauna. Have a great 4th everyone in the US!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Aragon on StrapsCo leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ventus Mori



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Ah a 903, congrats. Not wearing one today but this is mine.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## rpugh40 (May 20, 2015)

Oak & Oscar Sandford


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Yellowfin Friday


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Hanging in Cincinnati this weekend. Raising a beer to the recent victory of FC Cincinnati over Chicago Fire!!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


I think you enjoyed


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



castlk said:


>


Hé mate, sorry to say but you have to pay Photobucket!
They have a new motto, greed is good. Hanw.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Happy Canada Day!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Orient Poseidon


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Forgot to change the date.


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Probably changing to Black Bay later in day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on ToxicNATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Canada Day. Happy and blessed to be 150 years old as a Confederation.

Have a great Saturday.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Raven Trekker today with hang out with my grandson Loch and the girls. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bienvenidos a miami









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Happy June 31st everyone! #WWC #detailsdetails #July1st


----------



## wfjackson (Dec 28, 2016)

Just parked on a sunny Canada Day with my modded SKX031

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pooltime/beertime with the Bathys Benthic GMT on a singlepass DrunkArtStraps canvas nato with Toxic hardware 
Cheers amigos 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Can't decide today, but leaning towards the Emperor.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing my Raven Trekker today with hang out with my grandson Loch and the girls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good bless him! he is so cute! And the trekker is a stunner

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Happy Canada Day









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Drinking some 23 yr Kirk and Sweeney while watching the sunset.

Happy weekend to everyone!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Camouflage MM on Sunday 








Great weekend gents


----------



## pfb (Jul 15, 2007)

Pair of Monsters...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Camouflage MM on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the exact same three. Excellent taste, sir.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Just received this one this afternoon..ready for 4th of July parade and firework..













Super fast shipping 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

^ You and your watch are patriotic Citizens!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Florijn Diver for me today. After 3 days of work wit ha buddy my roof is almost done, I need to repainted the floor and build stairs...


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Swapped the PO 8500 for the Submariner for sunday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Seiko Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

TBB on the Rubber B strap with the tail now on the inside as I flipped buckle's side. It seems to snap in more effortlessly and buckle is more centered.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

This one for now.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

In non dive mode today, but looks great on suede leather









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Getting ready for horseback riding with the Näcken Modern Blue.










New Tapatalk Ultra gives you the same great talk but with only 98 calories per tapping.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

On the road...so grab-n-go.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Love the sunburst grey.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunday Puck on super engineer ll









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Momo Pilot Chrono GMT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the Nodus Trieste PVD this morning and now the Borealis Sea Storm on Hirsch Pure 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Moonwatch


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE this watch!


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

In town sporting my MM. have a great day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Aquis









Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Big crown vintage for sure !

Titus Calypsomatic in original Titus Rivet bracelet !


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

HELM Vanuato III on HELM Nato


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

All over the map today! Under-rated, IMHO.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sinn









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Perfect summer watch


----------



## richardb1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Happy 4th july from LA









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## davelemi (Mar 28, 2016)

Big boy Magrette on my small wrist-


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> I have the exact same three. Excellent taste, sir.


Thanks a lot  Wow you got exactly the 3 - Well done. Congrats and enjoy


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one today!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Easily one of my best purchases ever.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Edox tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday members.

Akrone-02 Blue Rorqual.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started with the Raven Trekker this morning. I just love this watch and this new bracelet is a big improvement for me in terms of wearability. 
Hope it'll be an easy and short day at work. 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

Waxed the wifey's car this this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

BriarAndBrine said:


> Waxed the wifey's car this this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful shot!

Deserves a repost.


----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

Kicking ass with the borealis 👊


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm waiting and looking at this beauty:










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Down to 5 watches before incoming ones, so everyone in the box is getting action . GSD 1A on super engineer ll









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Who's ready for 4th of July?? This patriotic Citizen 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BriarAndBrine said:


> Waxed the wifey's car this this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer on Toxicroo tonight


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## rpugh40 (May 20, 2015)

*Techné GosHawk*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy Independence Day to our American members








Red one today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Ancon x 35 with jaguar bracelet









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

This arrived today from a lovely chap in Canada.










Only just opened it. Love the crystal. It looks like a porthole looking back at me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

capitalisttool_mt said:


>


Looking very good! Is that a ceramic bezel and dome sapphire? Can you let me know who is the maker of that? Thanks


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday to all.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

goyoneuff said:


> Big crown vintage for sure !
> 
> Titus Calypsomatic in original Titus Rivet bracelet !


Beautiful.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

iam7head said:


> Looking very good! Is that a ceramic bezel and dome sapphire? Can you let me know who is the maker of that? Thanks


Thanks! Crystaltimes double-dome sapphire, with a Dagaz semi-matte chapter ring, Dr Seikostain coin-edge bezel and a DLW ceramic insert.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Happy 4th of July!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mark II









Edit: Sorry folks, just noticed that I posted in the wrong forum 😅


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

In its element...


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Seiko









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Fishing today.

HBD, America.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Helberg CH-8 on isofrane just back from the river.

Happy 4th!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A few pool essentials  hope everyone is having a great 4th 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

oso2276 said:


> Mark II
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, a racing!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

titusdelossantos said:


> Nice, a racing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome piece 😀👍

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Happy 4th


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Marlin









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I put on a thick Zulu for today. Gives it a different look.

















Have a great day guys. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

OM Aegis on blue Hirsch for today









Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Something weird is going on today with a double post ghost.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Love winding up the Speedy in the morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Glad that obnoxious display of noise pollution in my neighborhood has ended, at least for today. Don't know how much more my dog can take.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Back to work...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

One of my blue crew, Omega SmP.

Happy thoughts for Wednesday folks.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hager Commando on Bracelet


----------



## Jbragg (Jul 5, 2017)

Heading home from a nice vacation.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

The Seiko Urushi with real ivory prayer beeds


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

Isn't wednesday the new friday? Bye work, hello vacation!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

009


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green Sub for the second Monday of the week, at least the weekend will be here sooner


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Desk diving

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

2535.80 said:


>





Spunwell said:


> Green Sub for the second Monday of the week, at least the weekend will be here sooner


Wow 2 in a row. Great guys


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_Lately, this one's got a hold on my wrist!
_


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Chrono for dinner


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Got out again this evening.

*Seiko SKX007J*























































~v~​_


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma & Diver's Watches FB group LE dual crown diver









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wfjackson (Dec 28, 2016)

Crushing some gravel on the road bike on an early commute to work with the Seiko diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Kentex marineman with rubber band









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

My trusty Helson SD40. I have it few years and its still my favorite one. Ceramic blue mat bezel looks perfect to this dial.









Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

It's summer, so my big bad colourful SeaFarer II...










Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy on racing Strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day members.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BBDark on Horween black ash DrunkArtStraps 
Have a great day 
B



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Wore this in the morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver on a DAS today.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ChiefJr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful mods and well combo!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

petalz said:


> Wore this in the morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never seen a Sinn T1 homage before


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

petalz said:


> Wore this in the morning
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's very interesting. The name San Martin sounds familiar, were they the guys that made the Chinese Tuna homage (aka The Sharkey) not so long ago?


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

Titanium pair for today.









northernlight


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

ShaggyDog said:


> That's very interesting. The name San Martin sounds familiar, were they the guys that made the Chinese Tuna homage (aka The Sharkey) not so long ago?


Hi,

San Martin Watches are a chinese watch store on TaoBao marketplace.

They have their own line of watches (San Martin branded) that consists mostly of homages (pilots, divers, etc).

They also distribute other known brands in China via Taobao (Helson, Steinhart). They also sell the Sharky (Tuna, 6105) homage watches. I got mine from them, they have very fast shipping service from their office to the reshipper office (in my scenario, Spreenow), took about 2 days.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## DeskDiver009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Wearing the Black Bay

Instagram: deskdiver009


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

Turtle









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_NETHUNS back on today with Europelli Baseball glove leather!
_


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Overseas for the last day before Friday this week


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

ShaggyDog said:


> That's very interesting. The name San Martin sounds familiar, were they the guys that made the Chinese Tuna homage (aka The Sharkey) not so long ago?


I'm unsure...perhaps. Just dig the Sinn homage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Never seen a Sinn T1 homage before


Even replicated the titanium color by sand blasting it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

8900 this evening.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Latest arrival


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Prometheus Piranha on Hirsch Robby


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Strap change on the BB dark









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Something simple and dressy for today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Unfortunately I burst into flames right after this photo was taken (it's hot as hell outside!), but kudos to my Omega for continuing to operate flawlessly on what seems like the surface of the sun.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

PO ;-)

TGIF


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

pepcr1 said:


>


Awesomeness! Wish the 372 wasn't as redundant or expensive. I'd add this one too 

Definitely one of my faves.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

Steinhart Ocean One 500 Titanium


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Steinhart plus 2.

Happy Friday folks.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

The weekend is here!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

Crazy hot day in Frankfurt, ISOFRANE nice and cool with Titanium GMT.









northernlight


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Orient USA Mako II


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Ponto S Extreme today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!!! Bronze Vanguard On Canvas


----------



## wfjackson (Dec 28, 2016)

The beater with the kids 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Pelly today









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

Glycine Combat Sub on Bonetto Cinturini 300D


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

New arrival! Scurfa Bell Diver 1 which was on my Christmas wish list but I now purchased for myself. I really love it!


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Evening wear...


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Panerai flyback to end the week


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Don't think this black beauty is gonna stick around but I'm giving it a good shot and trying several combos. 
It's a nice watch but not clicking with it on the wrist 
I know I'm crazy maybe the BB is just meant to be SS and on bracelet?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Grand Seiko SBGA229









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman 








Happy weekend everyone


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


Fantastic shots


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Lazy. Haven't changed the date yet.


----------



## ladizha (Dec 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I took off my Black Bay tonight to strap on my Bathys to grill out and enjoy a beer 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Just got back from vacation...wore the squale the whole time!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Got out again last night and this evening.
*
Citizen NY0040*













































Golden hour at the creek...







































































Really appreciate this affordable diver, perfect match for this water. 
Now the weekend begins. Have a great one everyone.

~v~​_


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## iqball (Jun 5, 2017)

Citizen e210 calibre


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and happy Saturday members.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Happy Seiko Saturday.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE Guys! Poljot Submariner


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

300


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeepin' with the Bathys this morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)

Home made diver 😎


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

A favorite with its weekend shoes on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

As tough as these things are, and as hard to kill, yeah, it's a dive watch


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Alcon Chronograph!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Sumo on Strapcode Super Oyster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wfjackson (Dec 28, 2016)

The Eco-Drive, since it's actually sunny ☀

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Piaget polo S. I emphasize it is not mine yet









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


Still honeymooning?









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

titusdelossantos said:


> Still honeymooning?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it will ever end.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I am not sure I like where this addiction is going, but when moolah is not an issue, miami design district is good place to participate with it









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My first táctico anko just arrived. Thank you Todd !









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the NodusWatches Trieste earlier. Love their PVD version 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

SP 500.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Avidiver on Isofrane today


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Anko driving + texting









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Sunday gents


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm On Canvas


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 007 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

Swim watch for today!









northernlight


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great Sunday. 
Chilling on the patio with my pups, a cup of Joe and my Scurfa PVD automatic diverone LE on a Toxicnato 

Cheers. B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

The one on the left today.


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Tudor BBN for a lazy Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Roadking1102 said:


> SKX 007 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yobokies coin bezel? May I ask where you got your bezel insert? Great mods!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks, mods are CT043 crystal, Coin edge unidirectional rotating ring (Yobokies) and Lumed insert new MM300 style done by Duarte of NEWatchworks..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

AndrwTNT said:


> Yobokies coin bezel? May I ask where you got your bezel insert? Great mods!


Thanks, mods are CT043 crystal, Coin edge unidirectional rotating ring (Yobokies) and Lumed insert new MM300 style done by Duarte of NEWatchworks..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

GW3000 Aviator


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ym


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Just fresh out the pool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Time to relax...


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Long line at the local drive thru...meh.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I wore the Seadweller today while taking my daughter to the bookstore for new reading material.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Love the new Scurfa Bell Diver 1!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdboy (May 6, 2017)

Well here's my first post.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

jdboy said:


> Well here's my first post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet


----------



## wfjackson (Dec 28, 2016)

Back to the modded SKX on a NATO 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Oris tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Marathon JDD on hound walking duties.

Have a great night!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Rockin' the Seiko again...


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

wfjackson said:


> Back to the modded SKX on a NATO
> 
> Nice watch. |>
> Not really into the metrosexual beads.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Wieder in der Heimat! 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

titusdelossantos said:


> Wieder in der Heimat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das Leben nicht schon?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Orca for a sunny morning









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

Cheers,
northernlight


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

My new Oris Aquis purchased Saturday at a local AD:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## firemedic259 (Apr 19, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Trekker to start the work week. 
Have a good day. B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bendodds360 said:


> Marathon JDD on hound walking duties.
> 
> Have a great night!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pup 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sweet


Thanks Tom. Hope all is well. 
Turbo loves going on walks. It's just so hot here for our furry friends

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BWX1qYVDHN3/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Decided on the Hammy today.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Just came in today, the lovely SARX033

Here paired with some Baltic Amber prayers beads. 









What a well finished watch.



















Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

The modded Turtle 😎









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

My travelchoice. But which watch to pick for a 23h flight...?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Blue Monday


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

hasto092 said:


> The modded Turtle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet, that looks so nice with the bezel insert and hand set


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II to start the week


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

UndoneMonday 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Tudor tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

Cheers,
northernlight


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Still on the comfy and sharp Rubber b combo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another day with the Raven Trekker 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Back on the Strapcode SO. I really like this bracelet with the Pepsi.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

HULK


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Portugal... 😎😎









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Seiko Sumo today









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

What happens when you match your first bronze diver , tc-9, with a stainless steel super engineer bracelet? A weird frankendiver









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Freshly received, I love the look of this Military Sub


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks Tom. Hope all is well.
> Turbo loves going on walks. It's just so hot here for our furry friends
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot Brice. Everything happy & well. Crazy hot here as well. Quick shot during lunch. First time I have seen a helmet washed ashore


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I found a silver lining . The stainless steel crown does match the bracelet! Walla. So, if you are into blue dials, bronze vintage cases, eschew leather/rubber to drive around hot Florida, stick minute hands/hour, here is your frankendriver.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Camdamonium (Feb 7, 2017)

Omega Seamaster


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Vacheron Constantin Overseas threehander today, great for a 90 degree day.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> First time I have seen a helmet washed ashore


At first I thought it was R2-D2...

What a cool shot!! 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

Somewhere over the Indian Ocean


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Such a great value this Nodus Trieste 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Rangeman


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta during vacations









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Preparing my usual gourmet dinner!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Eco-Zilla today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early morning headstart for a weeklong vacation. Aloha and happy Wednesday.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Aegis again.









Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Trying to light up gloomy London... Have a nice day, Cheers!


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

castlk said:


>


This one is making some good impression on me and I can see why!

Beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baric (Aug 23, 2014)

Rubenb said:


> My travelchoice. But which watch to pick for a 23h flight...?


The flieger, what else? ;-)


----------



## Baric (Aug 23, 2014)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12342415
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one is really growing on me. Lugs look extra long, not sure is that's just camera distortion, or they are long. Any clue what the lug-to-lug distance is?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not one I wear a lot anymore, but a keeper none the less.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## Rixter (Dec 5, 2016)

My Tempest Viking!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Spatula and the bronze TC-9. I found an item that matches the bronze so I guess I will carry the spatula around









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

This one for today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PanchoTheWatchman (May 23, 2017)

Timex Explorer with a Red Wing Strap


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

VDB









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ALS today


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Fruit diving









More pics on the


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue Borealis Cascais on a grey Toxicnato for the evening 
Love the case design, size and proportions, just right for my wrist 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

.. and congrats Marcel Kittel - He is on a roll - 5th win yesterday


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba Auto 100m [330ft.] Ref.# 82305931 40mm case 20mm lugs. Orange and Black bezel 80hr. power reserve H10 movement by Hamilton [base on ETA C07.111]


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> ALS today


Never heard of this micro.... just kidding. Enjoy

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

*1970 Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666 Variant G*


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

1966 Bulova Accutron Astronaut


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

1967 Omega Seamaster 120, No Date, caliber 601 manual wind Ref# 135.027 with modified handset, using hour and minute hands taken from a 1960's Omega Geneve, Second sweep hand taken from 1960's Omega 300


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)

So 'Well Then Lets See'.... what watch are you wearing right now of the half dozen you posted?


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

Seiko SKX 009J 21 Jewels


----------



## gushockme (Feb 12, 2017)

Watch for the day.. Robert Redford style at sea..









Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

Steinhart OCEAN VINTAGE GMT ... Date magnifier added


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Good evening!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

GG Chrononaut









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

northernlight


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bronze age good morning to all









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

SINN 103 ST FLIEGER [Pilot] CHRONOGRAPH


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Getting ready for Friday.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris Diver today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The days in between wearing this one is getting harder and harder.


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Seiko SKX781 aka Orange Monster 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Couldn't resist this one...love the 40mm size and beautiful dial! As a solar watch it should be a perfect "beater".


----------



## IPwatch (Oct 9, 2009)

SRP043 aka SPORK with sapphire









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

It's almost Friday!!! Seiko!!!


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Adult beverage time. Gotta drink your vegetables!!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Rolex today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Brand new!! Back in the micro market!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

mmmm ....


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Big crown relative to case size for today...
*
Vostok Amphibia*
Appropriately enough, another proven water watch...













































Maybe I'll take it out tonight for some golden hour fishing but for now I'm enjoying my homemade Pork ****ake Shumai... 









Yummy...









~v~​_


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta during vacations









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thursdays with Mori...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

Glycine Combat Sub on a new from today admiralty grey PhenomeNato


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chrono on today


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Just got today! JLC Master Compressor Diving

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Back to Grand Seiko.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tc-9 bronze case (has same color as brand new pennies) on isofrane like rubber









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five2Four today, it's almost the weekend


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Stuck on the highway in Northern California because of a wildfire.


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

Just arrived yesterday (new to me) Omega. First day of wearing it to work.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy Bastille Day to our French members 








Yellow jelly today


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

slow_mo said:


> It's almost Friday!!! Seiko!!!


Lucky B

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Bad weather so I just went back from nato to bracelet:










Great weekend ahead though,
Cheers guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Dive team. OM Aegis and wife's Hamilton.









Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

All titanium today.









northernlight


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Friday night folks. Maximum time until work begins again. Have a fantastic weekend.










Puck DLC under soothing blue light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM on TN for TGIF!


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Chrono diver beast freshly out of the mailbox. Stingray Master Mariner Deep Sea...


----------



## northernlight (Apr 5, 2007)

Splashing around with my Titanium 500 GMT.









northernlight


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

northernlight said:


> Splashing around with my Titanium 500 GMT.
> 
> View attachment 12348487
> 
> ...


WOW!!.... This should be the banner on the Steinhart website!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and aloha from Oahu.

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)

DS3 300


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

My $160 Prime Day deal. And you will be proud of me b/c I am not even thinking of modding it at all.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green Sub to finish the week, have a great weekend ahead everyone


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Grey anko for the Friday Sabath









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Not technically a diver but has a 200m depth rating so feels like an honorary diver.

Nice watch and Filson was running a giant clearance sale. I'm a sucker for a bargain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD4K


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Top one today









Great weekend everyone


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

O&W M5


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Back in love with a Deep Blue Juggernaut II


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

slow_mo said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos BWITW today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Grey tactico anko morning sun burst









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going on a hike with the G-Shock DW6930C
Cheers. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Deep Blue today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> MM on TN for TGIF!


Please stop, I can't see this anymore









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Longines 73 Chrono


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Going on a hike with the G-Shock DW6930C
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> ...


Loving it Brice


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Fortunate to land this special piece despite missing out on preorder.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drogo (Dec 18, 2016)

slow_mo said:


>


Wow, nice shot


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Zero while washing the vehicles between rain showers today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PADI for the afternoon 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H20 orca on 30/24 h20 leather









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Saturday project; assembling my budget garage gym. Can't wait to get after it this Monday morning.


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

Coromandel, New Zealand - SunnySteiny


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Leaving for the beach tomorrow!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been a yard work day.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Working on my sunroom addition and stopped to have a cold one wearing my Squale GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Just got in to our stateroom and waiting to depart Seattle on an Alaskan cruise with the fam. Only have the Tudor with me so it will be a one watch week. Have a great one!





































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

lazy Sunday. I suppose I better get up and do something.

Enjoy your weekend friends!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Rubenb said:


> Coromandel, New Zealand - SunnySteiny


Fantastic picture......wow!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Switched to the LVc this evening after a long day of work around the house


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Sbdx001


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

That is a kick a&$ photo!



Rubenb said:


> Coromandel, New Zealand - SunnySteiny


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Saturday evening and a relaxing Sunday gents


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

Almost time to go home.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Beach Beater


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

Magic hour


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tropic-al Mori

I would wear something else but this is keeping perfect time...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## wfjackson (Dec 28, 2016)

Beach time with the Eco Drive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

My new Watch from Seiko, the Landmaster Spring Drive










Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

slow_mo said:


>


That looks really sedap lah!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

EA-Sport said:


> That looks really sedap lah!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The watch or the burger (box)??


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

A solid chunk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m On Isofrane


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Alpina today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Still wearing the new addition









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

on the patio- layin lo with the 007


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

My 36mm datejust. Always holds a place in my heart.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Kiger maxi 006!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

AndiH71 said:


> My new Watch from Seiko, the Landmaster Spring Drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, a typical tool watch.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

slow_mo said:


>


Beautiful, hard to get.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Concert last night. 
Feeling below average this morning...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Beach Day! 😎😎









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

Perfect match for the day.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pool day!


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A little pool time this afternoon with the kids and the Oceanaut 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Beach morning








Afternoon movie..


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K and nothing but relaxing with the family today


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

62mas









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JorgeT (Mar 6, 2010)

Armida bronze feeding the cats










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Black Zilla today 😎









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Evening switch. After grillin and smokin meat most of the day, it was very refreshing to get some wading time.



























Dig this beastly watch.









~v~_​


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Ocean 1 Vintage Maxi LE









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

CWC RN Diver


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Day one of summer vacation2017


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

titusdelossantos said:


> AndiH71 said:
> 
> 
> > My new Watch from Seiko, the Landmaster Spring Drive
> ...


Have a lot of thanks.

Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Schalosch (Jul 12, 2012)

Precista PRS-82 desk diving...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Change watch for a pool side shot. Time keeping is about +1 or +2 spd.










In the sun...


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Aquis GBLEII









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Starting the week off right, with my Pelagos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Chronomat today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Breitling to start the week.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Went to a quarry this weekend where they do diving certification tests. It is over 190ft deep in some places. I was there for something a bit less serious though, hence the large parrot flotie. Watch performed like a champ though! Still wearing it today.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Casio MDV with blue bezel insert.

I just had to own this. The blue bezel insert sold me on this watch. I like it!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

Tangente Monday.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

9mm 1001. No, car's not mine -- comes with the gig. No, asset's not in car while I'm taking pics of my watch, lol.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tc-9;bronze on clockwork synergy Nato.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_To start the work week...


















b-)
~v~_​


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Just arrived. Blue dial class of 2013 benarus moray 42mm with miyota 9015









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

No diver today.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Learned this morning that it has a diver's extension. I never realized it! o|


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Marcello C


----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)

The turtle today









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONE A2003 met Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

My incoming!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 12355557
> 
> 
> No diver today.


Love that NATO, where did you source?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 to start the work week


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman later


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

You know that moment when the more experienced collectors tell you to buy the piece you really want now rather than settle and test things out for 9 years.... You don't listen and finally realize you could have saved a boat load by listening to that advice early on.
Yeah I hear you know......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Roadking1102 said:


> Love that NATO, where did you source?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Cheapest NATO Straps... good service, quick delivery from Stockholm, $6.00!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## gushockme (Feb 12, 2017)

Red and blue with matching shirt









Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Moray commuting









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Trekker on bracelet for me today 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stingray Master Mariner Deep Sea


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Oris TT lume dial


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

View attachment 12358123
View attachment 12358125


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Just arrived.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

If I am getting repetitive showing off this blue dial moray is just cause I have been utterly smitten since it landed on the lucky wrist









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Who likes blue?

I do, I do! Next up for water dunkin...










Oh yeah, this can handle water too.









Got enough options for water resistant straps and they all look good for casual wear as well...


















But I dig a bracelet that's designed to get wet...


















I think I'll go with a bracelet for now...









~v~_​


----------



## smjakober (Jun 2, 2015)

SubC Date today









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Alpina today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's here and doesn't disappoint Jason did a great job. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Citizen Prime on mesh for gardening today.









Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the honeymoon with the Halios Seaforth 
Lots to like on this. Really want a Gilt/Sapphire now 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

What else?


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

O&W M5


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

A budget-friendly favourite to-day...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Still Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Shaun Farrier (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Seiko on croc today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Starting off the Seaforth day with an NTH Tropic rubber strap.





































Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD on Italian colareb strap


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Moroz said:


> Thanks! Cheapest NATO Straps... good service, quick delivery from Stockholm, $6.00!


Thanks, going order a few.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Starting off the Seaforth day with an NTH Tropic rubber strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, should've jumped on this one...looks beautiful!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Continuing the honeymoon with the Halios Seaforth
> Lots to like on this. Really want a Gilt/Sapphire now


Considering you have the one you have, that's what I'd recommend. However, for a Seaforth newbie looking at gilt, I'd have to recommend considering the steel bezel. I saw a pic on IG, I think, of that combo and it was gorgeous.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus sea snake and mangos









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

HELM KHURABURI


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Starting off the Seaforth day with an NTH Tropic rubber strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunningly beautiful

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Considering you have the one you have, that's what I'd recommend. However, for a Seaforth newbie looking at gilt, I'd have to recommend considering the steel bezel. I saw a pic on IG, I think, of that combo and it was gorgeous.


Well the gilt fixed steel bezel lands tomorrow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

The mixing and matching continues....










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Red one


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OT500 back on the wrist after a brief absence.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> What else?


Nespresso?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

I think the Khuraburi is going to be glued to my wrist for a while.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Logan's Run called; they want their dome back.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

New Helm









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vacation -2d
I'll enjoy the Halios Seaforth one more day and strapped it on the Haveston Carrier strap today  next will try a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas 
Have a great day.


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Thursday glory with Benarus sea snake on 24mm beads of rice









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one hasn't been getting much wrist time since the arrival of the MM.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

SMPc









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning all and Happy Thursday.

Akrone-02 Blue Whale to start the day.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

with the "007" in zulu strap.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

attachmentid="12363585" alt="" id="vbattach_12363585" class="previewthumb">


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Alpina chrono


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Found a color twin.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Went for dip...




























Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Bulova today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Utterly convinced the most comfortable SS bracelet is the beads of rice.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Went for dip...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, what a pictorial. Wonder what it would look like on a jubilee or rice beads bracelet 20mm

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Imbiton said:


> Man, what a pictorial. Wonder what it would look like on a jubilee or rice beads bracelet 20mm


Too bad I only have a super oyster and an endmill bracelet which I'm going to try next. :-d


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## jhkaplan (Aug 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhkaplan (Aug 15, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


Love this! Can't wait for the next run of these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhkaplan (Aug 15, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> Went for dip...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

Rocking that wrong date after noon on my baby tuna...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


Exceptionally beautiful. Enjoy the mixing and matching

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

jhkaplan said:


> Love this! Can't wait for the next run of these
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope there is a next run. I looked the halios site this blue pastel did not seem to come up as an option when he reopens sales if the Seaforth. Please tell me I am wrong ! "Jason, knock knock, will there be more blue pastels for sale?"

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Imbiton said:


> Exceptionally beautiful. Enjoy the mixing and matching


Thanks. Leather, rubber or steel...this watch can do no wrong by me!!

I find the pastel blue great for mixing and matching. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is the other one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thejollywatcher said:


> Found a color twin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man that's uber hot


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210








​


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Vostok Amphibia









Enviado desde  Costa Rica  Pura Vida mae!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ot500 at dusk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wfjackson (Dec 28, 2016)

slow_mo said:


>


Great watch!

... and how was the burger? I love the local macdo burgers whenever I travel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wfjackson (Dec 28, 2016)

AndiH71 said:


> My new Watch from Seiko, the Landmaster Spring Drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Where'd you find the watch? I've been inactively looking for one for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Freshly arrived Helson Gauge on a canvas/leather strap that i made.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!!!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus for Friday









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Trying to match belt buckle to rice beads









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on DAS.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD on rubber


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

Bulova Accutron 214HN ... 1966 model with JB Champion Bullet bracelet

Technology inspired by Mans attempt to reach for the stars ...

Humans have done a myriad of impressive things in space, from building the International Space Station to landing a robot on a comet. Still, none of those accomplishments have quite the same historical weight as the first time a person walked on the moon. That first moon walk took place exactly 48 years ago on July 20th 1969


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Back to the 5513 '65









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

New arrival. Love it as a grab and go no nonsense watch. Good build quality for the dough. Love the GMT function on a quartz as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Seastrong cranking away


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*I'm trying to be a well balanced individual here, of course it's not working mentally but it's great if I was tightrope walking without wind hammering across me.

*


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My exercise watch, Orient Blue Ray on HR silicone straps.

Enjoy your Friday members.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

New Helm khuraburi on Helm NATO.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## wfjackson (Dec 28, 2016)

The new Fortis and an old wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Oiled quartz. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Getting ready for a kayaking trip tomorrow.

Nodus with be joining. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec M23









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


Super shot Enjoy


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Aqualand


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Cooling my feet in by the Navy Pier in Chicago


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chrono


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

2016 Aquis


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

FFF









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Helm Khuraburi









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard Bronze black dial.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning global community.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

DaveD said:


> Seastrong cranking away
> 
> View attachment 12366205


Nice colours.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


Nice with that two-tone strap.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great weekend gents


Great weekend to you, G-Shock king.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

findarato said:


> FFF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like these mods, have a Borealis Sea Storm coming in.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Pakz said:


> Helm Khuraburi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice watch. HANWE.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Marcello C


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cornucopia









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Well put together. Lots of watch for money.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

titusdelossantos said:


> Like these mods, have a Borealis Sea Storm coming in.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


Thanks. Sapphire from Robokies and Dagaz dial...

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Leaving the hotel shortly for the second leg of it trip down to the Gulf of Mexico in FL. 
The Halios will be on the wrist for the drive

Cheers. 
B


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Evening switch to the Guinand Flying Officer. 😃









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Next stop: Soxa


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

My recent regular wear most days, Halios Tropik SS white dial

:Edit:

Nevermind, apparently the uploaded images are gone, and the new system is not as user friendly.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Estoril



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

One of my odd ones today. Vostok Europe Energia. Been months since I've worn it. Big and Heavy. Definitely unique looking.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

In Toledo, at the Marathon Classic


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Meg for Saturday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Seapoll









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

To paraphrase Lee Iacocca, when it comes to sensible divers that won't break the bank "If you can find a better watch, buy it."


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been a long day.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

My RT on a blue strap - weekend watch this week.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## wfjackson (Dec 28, 2016)

Fortis B42 GMT and a freshly rained on forest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing this one today just back from the spa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

titusdelossantos said:


> Great weekend to you, G-Shock king.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


Thanks a lot  Enjoy ..


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Historical 2WW wreck "Valfiorita" (Stretto di Sicilia)


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Oris TT lume dial


----------



## husonfirst (Nov 20, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Leaving the hotel shortly for the second leg of it trip down to the Gulf of Mexico in FL.
> The Halios will be on the wrist for the drive
> 
> Cheers.
> B


Nice watch and strap combo. May I ask where you got the NATO?


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## bluecamowhite (Sep 4, 2015)

Nit a grail watch, but it's hard to beat a solar atomic GShock for a weekend beater...


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Gotta get out and have a little fun before it gets too hot out. 
Hope you guys/gals are having a good weekend!


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the honeymoon with the Halios Seaforth  and put it in a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas 
Next will be a nth Tropic rubber strap for the beach 
That blue is so hot almost has a green hue at times like the sea


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

UTS 4000m


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Prometheus Piranha Yellow Leather


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Nice looking watch and strap. Where did you get that strap from?

Thanks.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sunnygps said:


> Nice looking watch and strap. Where did you get that strap from?
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks. It's a Haveston strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K for a quiet relaxing day with the family


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> SD4K for a quiet relaxing day with the family


Did you remove the cyclops yourself?

EDIT: I'm an idiot. Confused this with the new SD..


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Sunday wear...



























~v~_​


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AndrwTNT said:


> Did you remove the cyclops yourself?


They don't come with a cyclop. 
Only the new SD43 has one. Historically the sub had a cyclop but the SD didn't(maybe a few exceptions over the years ? The SD4K didn't have a cyclop


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the other Seaforth, Gilt/fixed bezel, for dinner and a walk to the pier with the fam  first time I really wear it as the blue one really just blew me away and it was hard to put it down  it's awesome in its own way with a very different feel. 
Cheers 
B


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> They don't come with a cyclop.
> Only the new SD43 has one. Historically the sub had a cyclop but the SD didn't(maybe a few exceptions over the years ? The SD4K didn't have a cyclop


Oh you're right! I forgot. I think I was confusing it with the newest SD. Carry on...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

AndrwTNT said:


> Did you remove the cyclops yourself?


No this one is a seadweller not submariner, only the newest version is supplied with a date magnifier.


----------



## wfjackson (Dec 28, 2016)

Pointing out starfish(es) to the kids during low tide.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

Victorinox today. Easy to read at a quick glance.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Hydro-Sub today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Helson Gauge on a stingray strap i made


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Day walk with dog and to be wife wearing fff mod.









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris diver 65 today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Out to the pool and back home for the sunset...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My 19 year old 173 today.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AndrwTNT said:


> Oh you're right! I forgot. I think I was confusing it with the newest SD. Carry on...


Sure is. Can't believe they messed with that with this latest and larger iteration.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Nodus Trieste PVD on their new Tropic rubber strap today to go to the beach. I love this combo. I'll have to take a better wristshot


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

First day back at work after a 3 week sommer holiday wearing my Sinn 103 Blue LE. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Squale 50 atmos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Blue Monday...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sure is. Can't believe they messed with that with this latest and larger iteration.


I agree. I almost picked up the 116600 but it just wasn't quite big enough for me. When I heard about the newer 43mm I was excited until I saw it. The 16600 is probably my grail since it wears better due to the reduced height.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday folks.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Seiko today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

New to the collection....


















​


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Good week ahead to all









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Afternoon swap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## wfjackson (Dec 28, 2016)

2018 Business Planning w/ the Fortis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Barbeque with Marlin









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Chrono today. Probably my most neglected watch. But I always love it when I do wear it.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12374387


Awesome!! Great mod! :-! b-)


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Changed my watch from the Omega SmP to this new arrival, Ulysses Nardin Diver. Love the snug fit and the wavy dial. Another "till death do us part", watch for me.

Have a great day folks.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 to start the week again. I did have a welcome sight when I got home though, he's about four feet a good predatory size.


----------



## rymanocerous (Oct 10, 2015)

LLD


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

One day two watches....









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Hot summer!Helson shark 45









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Dresses up or down nicely. I love this versatile piece! Off to dinner with my lovely wife. 

Best,
C.


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

That rocks!


JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12373643
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

I like this watch the more I wear it


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

A Tuna for Tuesday.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

feeling Sinnful today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wearing the Breitling again.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

SMPc









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver today.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

skx013 on Toxic and Ballast to join.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

6306-7001 Scubapro


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Well I made a rule not to buy anything new since selling off most of what I had, and yet I succumbed to my WIS desire. 
Just couldn't resist this Marc & Sons watch, I needed a specific watch for riding on the bikes and this fit the bill nicely, EASY!! to read perfect size for me 46mm favourite lug size for me 22mm, Lume is good although I'm not a lumaholic so that was not important it looks really nice to me regardless of where it was made so I think it's pretty good quality, for the price it's actually fantastic surprisingly so, and fits like a dream under the Vanson and Joe Rockets zippered sleeves.

*






*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Submariner


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Probably be on my wrist for the next few days


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

BBBlue


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Did not even change the date or time just got 5 mins ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another day with a Seaforth on the wrist. Really dig these. Today it's on a simple Toxicnato and I really like to. The grey let's the blue shine. It's been super strap friendly and versatile  a huge plus for me


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Ray Raven 1st Gen

















~v~_​


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Danny T said:


>


Stunning!!! Is that on a phenominato?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

An old rusky









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Late to post. Just got discharged from the hospital after my pacemaker surgery (the 4th) . Anyways, Ventus Mori M4 blue.

Happy Wednesday folks.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Newest acquisition today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Regatarre evening




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Sea Viper today!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Swapped to the Estoril and threw on the shark mesh










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wfjackson (Dec 28, 2016)

Time to sprint across town for a meeting I didn't know I was supposed to be at :|

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

009 JDM by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Did not even change the date or time just got 5 mins ago
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't apologize, fully understandable

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

Geckota K1 on Watchgecko zuludiver

Kaiteriteri beach, Motueka NZ


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Starting the day with Marlin









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## aicolainen (Aug 3, 2016)

no name no slogan said:


> View attachment 12377769


Thats a nice looking Seiko! Which model is it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Nomos Orion 38 Weiss Datum today. 

All the best,

Steffen









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

A little Snorkel action...


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_
How can you put a price on something that brings a smile when you wear it?
_








_When you know it never cost that much to get that smile to appear._


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

aicolainen said:


> Thats a nice looking Seiko! Which model is it?


SLA017. Limited Edition of 2000 and probably close to sold out. There's a thread on it in the Seiko sub-forum.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orion Diver


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

no name no slogan said:


> SLA017. Limited Edition of 2000 and probably close to sold out. There's a thread on it in the Seiko sub-forum.


One more photo...

+16 sec since 8 July 2017. Keeps very good time!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Borealis Sea Storm, just arrived!
A real stunner, I think.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 Alpinist for the mornings ng.

Happy thoughts folks.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Oris Diver 65 today.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

No brainer today!


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Bremont today...


----------



## wfjackson (Dec 28, 2016)

Enjoying a quiet moment with the Grand Seiko before starting work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Save as yesterday, but with the OEM rubber.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

On toxic nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gladstone1969 (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Brey17 said:


> Looks great on leather!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What brand is that strap? Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Puck adding a little fun to hump day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

PO at the mo. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

layin lo with 007


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Gladstone1969 said:


> What brand is that strap? Love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is an Aaron Bespoke / Combat Strap. Cognac Ostrich Leg.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Gladstone1969 (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Brey17 said:


> That is an Aaron Bespoke / Combat Strap. Cognac Ostrich Leg.


Thank you very much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> On toxic nato
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. What are your initial impressions?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Trekker today


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus Moray on strapcode's jubilee bracelet









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Very nice. What are your initial impressions?


I love this thing . You know not to sound too clichet but Seiko just gives me the happy giggles . Nothing else really has, because the expectations of my much more expensive pieces are so much higher because they cost so much more dough . So when I spend 600 bucks and it makes me smile then it is a win in my book.
The bezel is perfectly aligned and has that same lacquered feel as the MM300. I am actually not sure if it is a sapphire bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

My new favorite today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sold a couple... Bought one.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ALS today


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Sbdc053


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Tanking a breather from the irresistible Seaforth....










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

This watch looks great with my two beasts.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Costco run..


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

2264





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Not hiding that I like Tag Heuer...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sea Wolf for me today









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Helson shark 45 !









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> I love this thing . You know not to sound too clichet but Seiko just gives me the happy giggles . Nothing else really has, because the expectations of my much more expensive pieces are so much higher because they color so much more dough . So when I spend 600 bucks and it makes me smile then it is a win in my book.
> The bezel is perfectly aligned and has that same lacquered feel as the MM300. I am actually not sure if it is a sapphire bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Cheers, on my bucketlist. So this is the new SPB053?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Still honeymooning ,









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Longines Hydroconquest on this rainy and grey day! ￼









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Think I have a problem...


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

New Ginault Ocean Rover 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

titusdelossantos said:


> Cheers, on my bucketlist. So this is the new SPB053?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


Yup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Sri said:


> Think I have a problem...


Nono, you're perfectly sane!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

At the Helm...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

what a beauty. congrats on finding one


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Moray again but now on watchgecko's 22mm bracelet homage to pantor's seahorse superb 24mm bracelet









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Seeing if I will get used to the size of this.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Chocodove said:


> Seeing if I will get used to the size of this.


It looks just fine. Knock off the OCD.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

stingx said:


> It looks just fine. Knock off the OCD.


Thanks, the L2L is a bit longer than I usually wear. I may just have to get used to it.


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Helm Vanuatu V2 on a Blushark Orca NATO.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Back again with UN Marine Diver.

Enjoy your day members.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Chocodove said:


> Sbdc053


Do those have urethane bezel inserts?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Do those have urethane bezel inserts?


As far as I can tell it is like the MM300 insert. Seems to be aluminum with a lacquer coating. Whatever it is, it's quite nice if you like the shine (I do).


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

And still









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*
Yesterdays sunset......
*








*
Today......
*


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

Seiko Landmaster









Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Changed to the Planet Ocean this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

This just arrived, so switched over.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD4K


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sri said:


> Think I have a problem...


Other than great taste and a good eye, I see no problem at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Slight deviation on plans. Still some sizing to deal with first. What a watch. Seiko slammed this one into the upper deck.


----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Roadking1102 said:


> Other than great taste and a good eye, I see no problem at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate... Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Soxa


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Perfect pool watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Borealis sea storm today (will alternate between it and the helm Khuraburi during all of my long holidays)









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Pakz said:


> Borealis sea storm today (will alternate between it and the helm Khuraburi during all of my long holidays)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Pakz, 
Do you like the watch?
I think it's money well spent.
, 
Titus.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Sea Storm today.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

titusdelossantos said:


> Hi Pakz,
> Do you like the watch?
> I think it's money well spent.
> ,
> ...


Love it!   
I'm really quite happy with it.
Did a weird thing yesterday, however. I was in the sun with the watch and it was rather hot. The color of the dial changed a tad, I think: became grey instead of black. After going back to the shade and a cooler place it re-darkened but not to a full jet black.
Maybe I'm just imaging things... And I'm still not sure wether it's cool or not!

Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Pakz said:


> Love it!
> I'm really quite happy with it.
> Did a weird thing yesterday, however. I was in the sun with the watch and it was rather hot. The color of the dial changed a tad, I think: became grey instead of black. After going back to the shade and a cooler place it re-darkened but not to a full jet black.
> Maybe I'm just imaging things... And I'm still not sure wether it's cool or not!
> ...


Perhaps we bought a watch with fast vintageing build in

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

EDOX on zulu strap


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

My hammy with blueberries, Marion berries, raspberries. Shut out to Spooner's berry farm!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

in Bogota with bronze TC-9 bronze on jubilee bracelet from strapcode









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Fivetwofour on factory rubber today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been hanging at the beach playing with the kids in the water and enjoying live music & cocktails with the Halios Seaforth on a DrunkArtStraps canvas strap


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_This watch has been seeing a lot of wrist time lately.









Solid item in my edc...

















~v~_​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Rangeman today


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Tudor tonight. Five watches are on their way out. Three get shipped tomorrow to be traded for a new one I'm really excited about and the fourth will be listed soon. Fifth watch is a preorder that arrives tomorrow and will be listed right away. Trying to get back on track with the consolidation effort.

Thinking this should just about do it. Should really take a break from this place if I want a real shot at making it stick.

Have a good evening!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sky









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Love it...


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

slow_mo said:


> Love it...


That dial is beautiful! Very nice watch. Enjoy!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Loving the Zelos this evening


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Armida A1 blue eta. Love this big bugger 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nomos....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Can't decide.


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

S23619J Darth Tuna.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

SMPc









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

V I N T A G E 







R O Y C E


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Gday guys....hope you are all travelling well...Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Luis, got to say mate..i had to go to the "big smoke" today...there were 2 borealis straps in 24 mm there that had been traded with a watch....i could not believe how supple the blue and black one was compared to the early ones I had bought direct...took them home, too good to pass up...Dave

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Luis, got to say mate..i had to go to the "big smoke" today...there were 2 borealis straps in 24 mm there that had been traded with a watch....i could not believe how supple the blue and black one was compared to the early ones I had bought direct...took them home, too good to pass up...Dave
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Hey that's so true. The early versions were straight trash. Not these new ones. I haven't worn them since last summer cus I got addicted to stingray, canvas and leather but I'm sure my day for Borealis rubber is coming.

I have these coming very soon.








They're super comfy ! The green is 22mm and the grey ones are 24mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Friday!


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Big Blue today....
I really do love this watch. I have have had it for 1.5 years and am enjoying watching the bronze turn from gold to warm brown.
Extremely comfortable for its size.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Oris









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM @ TGIF!


----------



## wfjackson (Dec 28, 2016)

Solar powered Citizen on a high solar day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Sawtooth









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

SeaStorm on the borea-frane today!









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Pakz said:


> SeaStorm on the borea-frane today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, ok, Pakz, can't stay behind 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

non-diver Friday ----- black monaco


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

This one again. Very comfortable for the size. And the crown action is much, much better than the previous Emperor. That surprised me.


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

TGIF


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Friday evening, going out for a few drinks. Been a long week! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Jack in the crack!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

motzbueddel said:


> Friday evening, going out for a few drinks. Been a long week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really a diver but hey it's a party

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pool time with the Halios Seaforth Gilt dial sapphire bezel on a Hirsch Pure rubber strap


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Switched to the DJ for dinner. Have a good one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Nodus on Tropic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the AP Safari today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

One of my Seiko Arctura Kinetics today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I switched to the Raven Trekker on the Raven rubber for a sunset swim in the Gulf with Z and wifey 

















I so want to move here


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tonight I switched to the Raven Trekker on the Raven rubber for a sunset swim in the Gulf with Z and wifey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One more week and I'll have my feet in the sand and a cold beer in my hand.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> One more week and I'll have my feet in the sand and a cold beer in my hand.


Wish you a speedy week the man 
Got one week left here


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ahh...Friday




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

Franz Josef glacier hike


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ym


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## bennieboi6320 (Mar 5, 2017)

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous straps... Are they stock or aftermarket?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

bennieboi6320 said:


> Gorgeous straps... Are they stock or aftermarket?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's a two-piece Perlon style strap. Not stock.


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Grand Seiko today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

NTH Santa cruz









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tonight I switched to the Raven Trekker on the Raven rubber for a sunset swim in the Gulf with Z and wifey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a rough life here for sure. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

JC_2012 said:


> One of my odd ones today. Vostok Europe Energia. Been months since I've worn it. Big and Heavy. Definitely unique looking.
> View attachment 12369159
> 
> View attachment 12369167


Very unique looking watch. I'd love to see a few more pics and some measurements. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Canvas


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

TradeKraft said:


> IG: Tradekraft


Looks great on that strap; who makes it?


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Starting with this.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## aicolainen (Aug 3, 2016)

Just got it. It came on a bracelet, but I'm on vacation and don't have my watch tools so I can't resize it until next week. In the meantime I put it on a Maratac nylon strap, which doesn't really suit it, but it was the only 20mm laying around. 
My first diver. I don't think it's a keeper, but feels like a solid and very affordable entry ticket.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

R1P said:


> Looks great on that strap; who makes it?


Thanks! It's a Crown & Buckle Phalanx. It comes in 20 and 22mm. In black, green, or red.

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

bennieboi6320 said:


> Gorgeous straps... Are they stock or aftermarket?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Aftermarket - Eulit


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

2nd change of the day, Squale gmt 30 atmos.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Arrived yesterday after a 5 day journey across Europe. Absolutely delighted with the finish of this watch and I'm really pleased with the highly polished case - makes such a change from brushed or blasted. Lume has been applied & bordered superbly and soaks up light for a glow-in the-dark charge. Thankfully, there is no helium valve for Hyperbaric Hero Hyperbole down at the pub.....

























Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Just got a new mesh for Marlin









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD on rubba


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I started today with the Evant tropic diver


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I started with the automatic Scurfa DiverOne LE on an all-black Toxicnato 
Cheers. B


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Back to the SBDC053 on Isofrane.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Aquadive BS300 on leather.

*


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green Sub for pool time with the kids


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Absolutely love everything about this watch.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

SCURFA Diver 1 on Yellow NATO


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fun with the seamaster























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

98b212


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bennieboi6320 (Mar 5, 2017)

Ugh Working today... Orient Mako mod









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sunday with the Helson.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend friends!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcammarata (May 31, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Deep Blue DepthMaster 3000 Auto


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman on Sunday


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

boatswain said:


>


Awesome shot. Could be a full page ad in WatchTime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

w4tchnut said:


> Awesome shot. Could be a full page ad in WatchTime.


Thanks! I had a little time on my hands (not common these days) and tried to do something different it worked out surprisingly well. A fun experiment. I may try some similar shots on other watches down the road.

All the best


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

evening wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ANCON Challenger 
*


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Borealis Sea Storm on a Morellato Ostrich style strap. Nice combo imho. HANWE.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Ocean Rover









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

black monaco on colareb leather


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bronze TC-9 micro diver on strapcode jubilee chosen for Bogota, colombia weekend









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Back with these two for a bit, God I love having less to choose from, even more so whilst visiting friends here in the USA.*_


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nrn81t (Jun 15, 2014)

Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

thanks to your post, I suspect a few of us are now aware of Trigalux existence. 
https://www.trigalux.com/tienda/relojes/t-diver-200m/


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

My latest mod.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chrono for today


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

The wife and I. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

black coral dive (Antipathella subpinnata)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing the blue Halios and will be switching to the Gilt/Sapphire later


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster in the morning










Mori in the afternoon



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Afternoon "switch-a-roonie" to the Gruppo Gamma
*



*...and off to get the Gruppo Groceries
*


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

and congrats Bernhard Langer. Fine win


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good evening folks. Mido Ocean Star V for the day. Photo taken earlier today.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

A sea master 200 Quartz 
I will try to mod it to have a thermocompensated module









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Winding down freedom mode and doing everything I can to resist sleeping towards Monday.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Meshy Monday. Which one to wear...?

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla









Marlin it is.


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Scorpion fish on zuludiver bonetto strap!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

SDc.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Super Avenger today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday folks.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The beautiful and affordable Nodus Trieste, great specs and US  regulation/assembly for only $350(Seiko mvt) or $500(swiss mvt). Sure, The SS will show off its beautiful case finish better but I think my heart goes to the PVD version even if i usually don't prefer black watches. Today I have it on Nodus' Tropic rubber strap 
Cheers. B




































I like how the blue popped a bit more in the water


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Aquadive Turquoise


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen 2100 Titanium


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

My latest purchase.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

redzebra said:


> My latest mod.
> 
> View attachment 12389765
> 
> ...


Hey Red, that is a nice white zebra sibling

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks to WUS, and the benarus sea snake, waiting inside a jetblue to disembark ain't too bad









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Armida A8

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evant to start the work week. The rose gold/copper applied indices really are a nice touch and match very well with the brown stitching on the B&S strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the blue Seaforth to celebrate Jason selling out (phase 2 in 5 minutes )


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Flyback today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My 5 year old son surprised me with a thoughtful present he hand made after work...

A strap holder to wear on my belt with a pouch for extra spring bars...

I'm supposed to wear it to work in case a strap breaks.

Let me know if I need to prepare him for a flood of bespoke orders. Goes with any outfit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_Duratect Titanium 1000m Zilla goodness._


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman (green MOP)


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Timex Diver


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice combo buddy!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Hot hot evening... cold cold lychee martini...


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

SMP 200









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Just love my Guinand Flying Officer. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Cascais









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99 (Jan 31, 2016)

My Steinhart Ocean One Vintage


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## ImranD (May 23, 2017)

Helm Vanuatu!








Lume anyone?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Victorinox DM 500









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The 521 Uriel. I spotted this one on facebook and fell in love with the bold hourly/minute Hands. Swiss movement, sic lume, only issue is mismatch on date wheel with dial (unless you get the white dial).









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as yesterday.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice combo buddy!


Thanks a lot, brother !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

And the T-521 Uriel on a super engineer bracelet. Beautiful screw down crown, 521 meter water resistance (not 522 so watch your gauge divers)









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 12394925
> 
> 
> View attachment 12394927
> ...


Gorgeous Oris

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Marinemaster today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for swimming at the lake with this Military Sub


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I am wearing the Raven and I'm gonna take it to the beach  it looks quite good in the oem rubber too. 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Just got mine!
*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday folks. Omega SmP blue for now.

View attachment 12395121
View attachment 12395123


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

One more time...


----------



## tissot_pt (Aug 13, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BXP9k0tA-Zv/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

007


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Uriel T-521 now on jubilee from strapcode









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bennieboi6320 (Mar 5, 2017)

Taking my girl out for her birthday lunch... Sporting her new Hamilton...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

V-II-IV today


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

So peaceful & calm. HK Southside


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yesterday's watch that I forgot to post, but it was also today's watch. Seiko Perpetual Calendar Titanium w/ 8F32 HEQ movement.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_Just swapped out a couple of hours ago for this evening to the Marc & Sons and Ennebi._


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Fresh from sizing


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

SMP









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early morning watch, Steinhart gmt.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Starting the day with the blue Sinn 103.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## BourbonCity (Dec 30, 2014)

My Navy Honor Ring and my Squale Y1545, nothing more, nothing less (yep, that's it). Hey, I just got out of bed, went to my computer and opened this Forum and started browsing. Remember....You asked!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Regines Diver222


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hump day with my Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Off to work with my Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

garydusa said:


> *Just got mine!
> *


Looks great on mesh.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

BBBLUE


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Received Today...............new favorite:


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Conormaher2 (Jul 23, 2017)

Wearing my pulsar automatic power reserve not sure on the model number.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Breitling for midweek









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sent from my cellular telephone using a program designed to aid in the posting of information.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seaforth Gilt sapphire is nicer than I expected. I figured that the gilt fixed bezel would dominate but this one was a pleasant surprise  though both rock


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Oris TT lume dial


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

On patrol with the Breit today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ALS 1815 up/down for hump day this week


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

An inexpensive find on CL. A Marc Jacobs fashion watch that I was going to give away to a friend but decided to keep. Good looking, Easy to read, Nice size. Not a lot of money.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Dive watch?



Spunwell said:


> ALS 1815 up/down for hump day this week


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

parsig9 said:


> Dive watch?


Not at all, thanks for noticing


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

another chrono


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Crossfire on cuda style rubber band.









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

70s vibe for me today (and every day). Not sure I ever left them.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mikeeoinnj (Apr 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

franco60 said:


> 70s vibe for me today (and every day). Not sure I ever left them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch and nice Mercedes there sir.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

umarrajs said:


> Received Today...............new favorite:
> 
> View attachment 12397717
> View attachment 12397719


Super clean!!!
Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Sea Storm.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

End to a smoky day with all the wildfires burning in our province, smoke reaching all the way out to the coast now. Everything has an odd cast to it with orange instead of yellow light. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Kalmar 1 Ti Gmt that I just changed out the bezel on. Kind a diggin it. Of course now I have to get the dlc black and orange one as well, because....you know.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

because I Ken


----------



## bennieboi6320 (Mar 5, 2017)

Getting sandy with my turtle...old school rubber strap with brass fittings









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

ConSeanery said:


> Sea Storm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice picture, Battlefield 1?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

titusdelossantos said:


> Nice picture, Battlefield 1?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


Thanks! I was actually playing ME: Andromeda. I waited for all the patches and whatnot to get started. The keyboard is an Aukey KM-G3, and is seriously good for the money.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Turtle Thursday









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

At Mount Cook, NZ


----------



## shun0189 (Apr 9, 2016)

IW
One diver


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Cresi branded shrouded dive watch










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy dominating lately .. Have Sinn incoming today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun + Drunkartstrap.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday members.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Prowling the waterfront.....


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Night mode









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

ChiefJr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mind sharing info on the strap? Nice combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Beach day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

New arrival yesterday, the Gavox Avidiver...


























..and got my baby back from repair today!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avidiver looks great. It's on my shortlist. Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

No filters. This is mid day light with the smoke.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Toolwatch Thursday. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Halios Seaforth on DrunkArtStraps canvas today.
No fancy glamour shots, just cell pics in the sun of a great dive watch by a cool microbrand  in its environment ☀


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

jam karet said:


> Mind sharing info on the strap? Nice combo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I borrowed it from my Seiko SNE331


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Cracking out trying to get a full charge...


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

1/2 wrist shot  how dare he hide my WRUW??! can hardly see the Seaforth 
He is still huge. For reference i am 6'2" 225ish lbs 










And right before I saw this other beast


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hulk Hogan is a nice guy. I'm glad he beat the shameless media in his lawsuit.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Just out of the package









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Really liking my newest arrival. Can't wait to get a lume shot.


----------



## Drogo (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## ElFuego (Nov 25, 2012)

It's only rated for 100m but it's currently my daily wearer


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New guy. Have a great evening!




























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

kca said:


> New guy. Have a great evening!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet score!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green sub today


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> Sweet score!


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

Tissot Chorno Carbon Dial w/ Valjoux 7750.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Rubenb said:


> At Mount Cook, NZ


So nice


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> 1/2 wrist shot  how dare he hide my WRUW??! can hardly see the Seaforth
> He is still huge. For reference i am 6'2" 225ish lbs
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Brice


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> 1/2 wrist shot  how dare he hide my WRUW??! can hardly see the Seaforth
> He is still huge. For reference i am 6'2" 225ish lbs
> 
> 
> ...


You needed a big green Rolex for this one! Great pics. |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> You needed a big green Rolex for this one! Great pics. |>


I'd need his wallet for that and he wasn't going for it... I didn't push


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

After work swap to the OT500. I need the 500m to chase my son with the hose. The 300m of the earlier Mori wouldn't have cut it.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Calypsomatic









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Chucho73 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi do you like the watch?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Chucho73 said:


>


Does that inner bezel turn with one of those crowns? what's that brand?


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

titusdelossantos said:


> Hi do you like the watch?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


Hi, I love it. Very well made and a bargain at $250 USD

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Chucho73 said:


> Hi, I love it. Very well made and a bargain at $250 USD
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah I saw it on a German website.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

thejames1 said:


> Calypsomatic


Amazing and beautiful.

Drilled through lugs, sir?


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

cave diver said:


> Does that inner bezel turn with one of those crowns? what's that brand?


Yes the top crown moves the inner rotating bezel. It's a micro brand watch company from Dan Henry, a well known vintage watch collector. Top bang per buck

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

back with the Ennebis.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Technically yesterday, but still wearing it today 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!!! Crossfire


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Casual Friday in the Office! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New pickup  U1 SE. My first Sinn.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

thach said:


> Amazing and beautiful.
> 
> Drilled through lugs, sir?


Thank you, and yes drilled lugs.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New guy still. Now on a grey Toxic NATO. Have a great start to the weekend!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday members. 2nd change of the day, Ventus Mori M4.

View attachment 12402207


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

........One more time.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just going to finish the week out with this one, so day 3.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

PAM 292


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Loses 3 seconds a week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

amrvf said:


>


Great pics! Thank you for sharing.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

New incoming in house movement BB Noir! Next to the previous month incoming PO8500 XL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Trekker today









My buddy is back today


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Awww yeah.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Kosy (Jun 8, 2017)

Love it, though the 38mm is a bit small









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Marlin with Mr.Sailcloth strap









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms to end the work week. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

A flow on from yesterday's Speedy love...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Borealis Cascais second hand buyers will not have access to replacement bracelets.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Quick run with the new Sinn 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


That is one strap friendly watch Roger, really nice.  This may be a pedestrian question but I haven't been following the Seaforth. Is the powder blue dial available with a black or blue bezel?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> That is one strap friendly watch Roger, really nice.  This may be a pedestrian question but I haven't been following the Seaforth. Is the powder blue dial available with a black or blue bezel?


Thanks Jason! I continue to be amazed at how well the pastel blue matches with so many different colors/straps. :-!

The pastel blue is sold out. It might be coming back at the end of the year in round 2...along with other colors.

:think: I can't remember if the pastel blue came with a non-steel bezel...coz I only had lust for this combo...I _think_ it didn't.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


That pastel is so cool


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

My just upgraded thermocompensated SMP second generation.

Mid size Quartz Ref ST 396.1042









The 1441 thermocompensated electronics









The old guts









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Sea Ram 500 on a Deep Blue Hydro 91 Strap

*_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Still this. Love the lugs, except of course for the odd 23mm width. So far that is my biggest complaint. Lots I love about it. Funny thing is I used to wonder what the attraction was. Now I wonder how people could call it plain or boring.

Have a good night!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Just going to finish the week out with this one, so day 3.


Nice! Where is the NATO from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Earl Grey said:


> Nice! Where is the NATO from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks....it's an Olive Drab ToxicNato.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

It´s a raining Day..................










Best regards from Germany!
Andi


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SAMURAI BLUE LAGOON


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Haldor Abissi









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*HAGWE Guys!! Prometheus Poseidon On Leather*


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Ocean Forty Four today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Oceanking









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

My apologies for spamming the threads with this one. I'm a bit obsessed. Have a great one!





































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> That pastel is so cool


Indeed! I've never been more hypnotized by a dial color.....

I'm hoping Jason will offer another inspired color that we're not expecting in round 2!!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

The Sinn U1 SE is almost a perfect match with Harley 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarir97 (Aug 19, 2012)

Tuesday can't come fast enough.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

With sage green leather from C&B.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

590


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Blue leather from Undone.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Old Monster

Haven't worn it forever, fired right up and it's keeping excellent time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Double shark


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Wore the triple zero to have some fun shooting clays with the family


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

HAGWE









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

redzebra said:


> HAGWE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a modified Mori with a seamaster dial? Very cool, looks sharp! Suits the watch nicely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magrette Regatarre Today 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

boatswain said:


> That looks like a modified Mori with a seamaster dial? Very cool, looks sharp! Suits the watch nicely
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. You are correct it's a moded Mori.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

dweller


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Aggie88 said:


> New arrival yesterday, the Gavox Avidiver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that Gavox. Been thinking about one for a while but I don't know if it would swallow up my 6.75" chicken wrist. It looks perfect on your wrist ; if you don't mind telling, what size is your wrist?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

LL Bean.. A fantastic little tritium watch.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Derkdiggler said:


> I love that Gavox. Been thinking about one for a while but I don't know if it would swallow up my 6.75" chicken wrist. It looks perfect on your wrist ; if you don't mind telling, what size is your wrist?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I have Schwarzeneggerian (is that a word?) 7" diameter wrists LOL. I would say 43mm diameter watch is at the upper limit for me.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Aggie88 said:


> I have Schwarzeneggerian (is that a word?) 7" diameter wrists LOL. I would say 43mm diameter watch is at the upper limit for me.


Haaaa, ...Thanks! Probably would be a little bit too big for my wrist.......foiled again *sigh*

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Derkdiggler said:


> Haaaa, ...Thanks! Probably would be a little bit too big for my wrist.......foiled again *sigh*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I did a mini review on the Avidiver here. I think it wears smaller than the specs suggest.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=37221074


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SAMURAI Blue Lagoon


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

time to swim!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)

Arrived yesterday:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Still honeymooning with the Sinn  sits perfectly on my 7"wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seiko chrono beat up beater


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

UN Marine Diver for Sunday. Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

Edox


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller Sunday taking the kids for a dip in the lake


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

This one again. Fun watch.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

gmt


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Scorpionfish









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fcammarata (May 31, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch to the AP, have a great week ahead everyone.


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

helson shark on nato!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

MY RT again this weekend with a different strap. Still waiting for some NATO straps to show up as this diver needs to be a splash/water proof strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Though our Florida vacation ended, I brought a little vaca back


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

H20 Ti Kalmar 1 gmt, but this time I put a regular Ti bezel on, they're thinner


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

H20 Ti Kalmar 1 gmt, but this time I put a regular Ti bezel on, they're thinner

View attachment 12408123
View attachment 12408125


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Though our Florida vacation ended, I brought a little vaca back


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Starting the work week with the Sinn 903 St B. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early morning watch before bed time.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


Looks like you're always on holiday 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Hi y'all, Sea Storm for me today.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Otar...a Portuguese brand from 1975 with a FHF(ST) 974:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

jovani said:


>


I have a blue turtle, but the dial is not a sunburst style. It's just flat navy blue. Is this a new dial style?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

yes, SEIKO Blue Lagoon


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

SBBN015 JDM









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Smp 300m today for the lake:










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

titusdelossantos said:


> Looks like you're always on holiday
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


Don't I wish. Only for this week.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Wearing the 7a28-7039


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Dog training









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Brand new Tudor BB Black with new VBC super 110 summer suit, fresh off the tailor 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 On Super Engineer


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Evening switch to the Laco Mannheim! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

from 1970 .... in 2017 .. she has held up very well ...


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Frankenmonster today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

176



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna on the beach.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday folks.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoying the  Halios Seaforth on a funky  wave Cheapestnatostap for my last day off


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

wet with 007


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Enjoying the  Halios Seaforth on a funky  wave Cheapestnatostap for my last day off


Nice. Love the vibes on the Halios. Series I is sold out. Luckily, they are coming out with series II late this year.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

watchdaddy1 said:


> 176
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


Nice shot - beautiful watch


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Stevaroni said:


> Nice shot - beautiful watch


Thanks Steve

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC01541.jpg


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman black MOP (S706M-08)


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Have a great one!




























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 to start the workweek


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Borealis Cascais second hand buyers will not have access to replacement bracelets.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helm Vanuatu on Helm Orange NATO


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

The UPS guy just came by....


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

The EF503d's last day before installing some upgrades.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

I was at the Outdoor Retailer show in SLC last week and spotted this Chaparral in the Spyderco booth. #edc #wavedial #fatherbie


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

600 Ploprof..old but accurate and takes a floggin..have a good one guys









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Ponto S Extreme

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

iam7head said:


> Brand new Tudor BB Black with new VBC super 110 summer suit, fresh off the tailor
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, nice combo.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn XT1562 met Tapatalk


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Another portuguese brand; Latino, with a ETA 2878 automatic mechanism from 1975 bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: ETA 2878


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Longines Hydroconquest Black 41mm Auto. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Ginault Ocean Rover GSLID 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the office after 2 weeks+ off with the Halios Seaforth Gilt dial Sapphire bezel on a DrunkArtStraps leather 









Was going to sell it but am not sure


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

What else, it's Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Seniors Tuesday folks. Seiko SRP279 for the day.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

DB DayNight OPs









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

An evening soak in the pool...


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Still this. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*Sea Storm'ing
*_


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

B-42 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PolWatch Diver


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

garydusa said:


> _*Sea Storm'ing
> *_


Very good pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Titus Calypsomatic 7085









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the Fifty Fathoms today.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing with the Halios theme and wearing the blue Seaforth on a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas strap tonight  love this combo 
Have a great evening 
B


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Amfibia on SuperCup









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Seiko Tuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OT500 Lume and AR catching the dusk light










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

Omega AT on Christopher Ward black leather strap. Seems like a better combo than the brown OEM strap.


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good early morning.

Watch for the night and day, Akrone-02 Rorqual blue whale


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Today...Citizen Automatic day, from 1975.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*800ATM titanium. beastly and featherweight!*_


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

what WE're wearing today... ;-)


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Hammy today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Borealis Cascais second hand buyers will not have access to replacement bracelets.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

New SEIKO day ! '76 Diver' s ! 6105 Mod !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Samurai


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Omega for today









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

BBBlue


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SMP


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

2nd change of the day. Walk in the park with Scurfa Diver One.

Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Borealis hates their potential customers.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Safari for hump day this week


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It was a spectacular beach day!!!


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

New strap for the Gavox Avidiver!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

from 1970 .. in 2017 ... time has been kind to her ... still holds a .... +/- 2 seconds a day ... accuracy ... a watch from 197o !!!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I just wish I could get the damned bracelet back on this thing without sending it in to service...










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Explorer II today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Lucky enough that my father let me pry off his seaforth for a couple minutes. I missed out by seconds on the second batch





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MadMex said:


> I just wish I could get the damned bracelet back on this thing without sending it in to service...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why can't you ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Picked this one up today 
The dial is just beautiful and the ceramic bezel provides great contrast as does the orange hand


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Good decision buying this one Brice


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Picked this one up today
> The dial is just beautiful and the ceramic bezel provides great contrast as does the orange hand


Is the lume really as green as it appears on the pictures? Seems REALLY green. Otherwise a good looking piece.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Still this one.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Can't say goodbye yet.


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

My Thursday watch


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

titusdelossantos said:


> Good decision buying this one Brice



Thank you. It's become a favorite. In fact now I want the silver dial MKXVIII


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ryvil said:


> Is the lume really as green as it appears on the pictures? Seems REALLY green. Otherwise a good looking piece.


They are green but quite not as pronounced in full daylight


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to my new Fortis Classic Cosmonauts chrono of course 
The contrast sunburst texture of the main dial and concentric rings of the subdials really plays well with the light. The orange hands and ceramic bezel bring it all together love it

have a great day 
B


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn U1 SE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Back to the helm.

I love that the caseback leaves an "H" on my arm.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

New arrival


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

One of my favorite watches for my Birthday.... Stingray Master Mariner Deep Sea


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Kalmar1 Ti Gmt with dlc bezel and crown guards


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blue Angels fly by!!!










Beach Blumo.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Freshly arrived... Steinhart Triton


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Honeymoon continues. Have a great one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Black Bay on toxic nato today


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Gannicus (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Halios Delfin on loan from a fellow WIS


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U 1 lume shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Just finished building this one. Gonna stay on my wrist for sometime 









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## fcammarata (May 31, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Black Froggy


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)

10:10 on the 10th


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Good morning...with Tissot from 1942


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

It's one of those days with deadlines from hell and then I come home and my mother in law is in my house from out of town.

Happy Friday!










Disclosure: My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

TGIF with the Speedy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day members. Ventus Mori M4


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 

Back to the newest kid on the block for FortisFriday . Thoroughly enjoying this beauty and haven't even tried it on strap yet.

Happy Friday everyone  I'm off to the dentist then work.

B


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Superdome in water! ;-)


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue Sinn 903 on a light brown horse leather strap. 










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Isofrane, HAGWE guys!!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Aquis -


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love the Huldra. Sad I missed out on the first run blue. Interested to see its return. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Love the Huldra. Sad I missed out on the first run blue. Interested to see its return.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't think there's going to be another Huldra run for any of its three versions, but if you were referring to the Halios Seafroth shown above, I heard there will be another run around the end of the year.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Now the working week is over, time to switch to something fun:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

motzbueddel said:


> Blue Sinn 903 on a light brown horse leather strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one, congrats, this is mine.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

New to me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

redzebra said:


> g


Love the watch/strap combination. Missed out on the Huldra twice. Not meant to be.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 12418921


Man you're making me miss it


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LVc to finish the work week


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling SO Abyss blue









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO Scuba Monaco Limited


----------



## JimD303 (Jun 16, 2014)

Steinhart Ocean One black.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1K

*_


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

This Beast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to my new Fortis Classic Cosmonauts chrono of course
> The contrast sunburst texture of the main dial and concentric rings of the subdials really plays well with the light. The orange hands and ceramic bezel bring it all together love it
> 
> have a great day
> B


Now that's a fantastic looking watch.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Derkdiggler said:


> Now that's a fantastic looking watch.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thank you so much. I fell for it


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

That was a long, hot, smokey week. Starting off the weekend quietly... #tgif


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Spreading some Marmite love on the left right now and the Technos 800atm on the right.

*


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Loving the OSD on Isofrane









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Drogo (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

titusdelossantos said:


> Nice one, congrats, this is mine.


Nice!! 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

It's fixin' to blow.....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart Triton DLC On Canvas


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

The keeper  Pelagos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Newest purchase today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

666 ...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Manchester Watch Works 62MAS homage









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

total eclipse


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Dayum that is a good looking silver dial!


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Really nice photo of a very cool watch.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

pp


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm on the trial and error phase of regulating my helson so it's what I've been using for 3 days now, a crime I know.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Part Deux for the day. Happy thoughts folks.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

59mm LtoL but really comfortable because it's Ti


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Magrette Regattare 2011 LE

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So this just happened 
Been in love with it and today my favorite AD had their customer appreciation day.. so


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> So this just happened
> Been in love with it and today my favorite AD had their customer appreciation day.. so


Superb Brice love the white dial


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Black Bay on beefy nato this evening


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> So this just happened
> Been in love with it and today my favorite AD had their customer appreciation day.. so


This one took my breath away....the simplicity is just gorgeous!! |>


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thejollywatcher said:


> This one took my breath away....the simplicity is just gorgeous!! |>


Thank you so much 
The simple beauty and elegance is what sold me. And the powdery silver dial that turns white and so crisply printed sold me.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Superb Brice love the white dial


Thank you. I'm thrilled, feel like a kid


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> So this just happened
> Been in love with it and today my favorite AD had their customer appreciation day.. so


Half price to shill for the vendor?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Half price to shill for the vendor?


 i wish. 
No but they are awesome and i know the owner so glad to post it


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> Black Bay on beefy nato this evening


May I ask where you got this Zulu from? I've been looking for an OD that shade. Thanks!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Been all about this since it arrived. Lame as it is, still all about it. Have a great one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

AndrwTNT said:


> May I ask where you got this Zulu from? I've been looking for an OD that shade. Thanks!


I wish I could remember my friend, best I can recall it's a crown & buckle?


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> I wish I could remember my friend, best I can recall it's a crown & buckle?


That looks about right, thanks! I buy most of my straps from them.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO 6309-7040 ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Saturday evening & relaxing Sunday gents


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kca said:


> Been all about this since it arrived. Lame as it is, still all about it. Have a great one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Understandably so


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Valora eb8800 Where's Wally









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Black Lobster


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

kca said:


> Been all about this since it arrived. Lame as it is, still all about it. Have a great one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed. |>


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Can't seem to get away from this as well. Sunday's watch UN Marine Diver.

Have a great day folks.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orion Vintage Diver


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Bloody fantastic Brice! That's lovely Jubbly mate enjoy it to the max.
*



Jeep99dad said:


> So this just happened
> Been in love with it and today my favorite AD had their customer appreciation day.. so


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Sea Storm, can't depart.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Fit and finish is remarkable for the price.


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SHANE 1000 said:


> *Bloody fantastic Brice! That's lovely Jubbly mate enjoy it to the max.
> *


Thank you so much  im thrilled. Excited like a little kid. Sold a lot to buy it and was worth it


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

this beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chrono


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Having beach withdrawal already, but the pool will have to do.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

enjoying the beautiful rain-


----------



## jared703 (Dec 8, 2011)

Orient Saturation Diver.









Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

It's cookie time


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

A brief reprieve from the rain gave me a chance to go on a daddy, daughter, and doggie walk this afternoon. Brought along my SKX on CSW stealth bond NATO. Great combo for a great afternoon .


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99 (Jan 31, 2016)

My Steinhart Ocean One Vintage


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sinn EZM3









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Srp777 love this watch.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

No date Sub Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

[ background credit: 180°C magazine]


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


>


That's not fair, you gotten both color already?

I flipped my Tudor BB for a IWC big pilot but the deal fell thru the last min, now the BB is sold and I have an empty slot in the box


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

First day of vacation.Slept in until 10. I can't remember the last time that happened.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard On Leather


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This Zodiac!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Relo60 said:


> Very nice indeed. |>


Thank you!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcwadleigh (May 17, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Manchester Watch Works 62MAS homage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they do a production run on these, I'll be there... 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Another Scurfa !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

https://flic.kr/p/Ws38gq


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

New Khaki strap from Helm just arrived. Love it.




























Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

______________________

Disclosure: 
1. My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. 
2. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money. 
3. My opinions are not influenced by any form of compensation.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Getting ready to leave later and take Jade back to ECU, she moves back in tomorrow  I'll wear the  Seaforth diver 

Really like this dial


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller to start the week


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

SMPc Ti









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

Hamilton Intra-Matic 68, Automatic Chronograph Limited Edition


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Stratoliner today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IMG_6224 by jppellet, on Flickr

These are a few of my favorite things.......


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 600m Co-Axial Chronograph ..

.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

_*SEIKO Sammie
*_


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Still with one of my old faithful's with a totally refreshed engine and still on the right 800atm of chunky featherweight Titanium.

*


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

It kinda feels like Pete and Re-Pete posting this watch, but it's what I have on today.










______________________

Disclosure: 
1. My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. 
2. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money. 
3. My opinions are not influenced by any form of compensation.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Evening switch to the Nomos Orion Weiß Datum. On my way to the Wiesbaden Weinfest for a few glasses of Riesling. ??










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skin Diver


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

sd4k


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Aquis-


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Evant blue diver










-- Wayne


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Cascais









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

orphan black time


----------



## mustang1970 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Its funny you ask, I own 40 plus watches, yet I find myself most days without a watch on. Go figure. I think its because I am in a rush every morning. I find myself forgetting to put one on. I tell you what I hate, its having to reset my automatic watches every time I put one on. I know about auto winders, but I have over 40 watches, who would auto wind 40 watches? Im a seriously considering going back to a Bulova Precisionist, they take a battery, but you get the sweeping m,motion of the hand. The tick tock motion looks cheap to me.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

happyscrappyheropup said:


> Evant blue diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that dial pops.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Man that dial pops.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's a good looking watch.

-- Wayne


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II today


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas cayman.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Night's watch, Mido Ocean Star V.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

MKII Graywater #23.




























Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Monster on leather.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Have a good evening.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Estoril on mesh tonight. Might have to sell this one which would hurt.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

The marathon today. Have a great day!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mmason (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

My beautiful .

Beanerds.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Starting the day with the Laco Mannheim.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Ceramic PO.










-- Wayne


----------



## ImranD (May 23, 2017)

Orient Bambino!


----------



## stselvia (May 30, 2016)

Casio DW 6300









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Padi turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Today....is a Enicar day


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fortis Classic Cosmonauts today 
B


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's a three-peat for me.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Mini Monster today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Shark Mod


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday folks. NTH Näcken Vintage Blue for now.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tc-9 bronze on watchgecko's mesh homage to pantor's Seahorse bracelet









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Nearly at the end of hump day: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Magrette Dual Time on strap that came with Halios Tropix.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD on marathon rubber -


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Distressed grey from Cola Reb.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

.... SURF and TURF ...


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Work is over for today, time for a change:










Just popping into the cupboard for a bottle of wine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Helm Khuraburi









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> The marathon today. Have a great day!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know this is a a watch forum but I like those boots as well.. There's nothing better that an old, broke in, pair of leather work boots.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Call me crazy, but after hard boiling this mm300 strap, I like the way it feels better than my crafter blue. Should of picked one of these up a long time ago.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

52four today 50% done with the work week


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Grill timer extraordinaire. Have a good evening!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A loaner Halios Delfin on charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas tonight


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

This just arrived.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Red Gulfmaster


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

motzbueddel said:


> Starting the day with the Laco Mannheim..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just few days left until kick off. What about your new signing ' Prince' ?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

stselvia said:


> Casio DW 6300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super coool


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500

*_


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

relaxin with BBBlue-


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus Moray 42mm on its own bracelet









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Aquascope for today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12434109


I like this combo. Nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Latest addition..


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Overseas 47040 today


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

______________________

Disclosure: 
1. My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. 
2. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money. 
3. My opinions are not influenced by any form of compensation.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Day 2 with my new Big Crown Pilot. Trying a new strap today.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Pelagos to the pub...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

wearing the hardly known, unheralded, micro micro brand , Uriel ..hope to be in love with it for a long time cause it has no secondary buyers nor name recognition outside my house.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Uriel's colorful ume









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Somber mood.









Stay strong Barcelona ❤️


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

This one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My MWW 62Mas homage landed and it's a winner


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

HSD 42


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Oris tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> My MWW 62Mas homage landed and it's a winner


Chicken dinner, indeed!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmason (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Abissi friday









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

My PO of 8 years was not getting any wear so we parted company. A week later I realised I needed an Omega. My first true watch was a mid sized Quartz version of this. Very very happy with this latest arrival.


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

1970 ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Killarney said:


> My PO of 8 years was not getting any wear so we parted company. A week later I realised I needed an Omega. My first true watch was a mid sized Quartz version of this. Very very happy with this latest arrival.


Congrats. This dial is especially gorgeous... like liquid metal in some light


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Manchester Watch Works 62Mas homage project watch  Love it. 
TGIF


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Killarney said:


> My PO of 8 years was not getting any wear so we parted company. A week later I realised I needed an Omega. My first true watch was a mid sized Quartz version of this. Very very happy with this latest arrival.


Congratulations! My blue SM is one of my favorites. I love how it plays almost black inside and different blues in the sun.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Manchester Watch Works 62Mas homage project watch  Love it.
> TGIF


Wow that's nice!!! Sorry I miss out on this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos to end the work week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richardb1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Roadking1102 said:


> Wow that's nice!!! Sorry I miss out on this one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same for me, it's a beauty.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

This one for the weekend.
HANWE, y'all.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Manchester Watch Works 62Mas homage project watch  Love it.
> TGIF


The perfect MAS hommage.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zixen Trimix HAGWE Guys!!!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday members.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

titusdelossantos said:


> The perfect MAS hommage.


Agree!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Agree!!





titusdelossantos said:


> The perfect MAS hommage.





Roadking1102 said:


> Wow that's nice!!! Sorry I miss out on this one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks guys.  I am thrilled and thankful to have been part of this project. It was well worth the wait and it was fun to make this happen, having a voice in it... plus the price was very competitive  was a no brainer for me.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Marc & Sons 1000m, totally getting a kick from this watch.

*


----------



## fcammarata (May 31, 2012)

GMT Master ll

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

TelagaWarna said:


> independence day of indonesia
> View attachment 12433639
> 
> 
> View attachment 12433635


Merdeka!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

______________________

Disclosure: 
1. My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. 
2. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money. 
3. My opinions are not influenced by any form of compensation.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

pelagos


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Artego Caribbean on helson mesh , modded hour hand, defunct brand, not too many around









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

My newest arrival is getting the most wrist time. Adding some color to an overcast Friday.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Going "small" today 39mm lumi


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Royal Oak Offshore to finish the work week, ready for the long weekend


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Modded MKII Paradive










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Relaxing weekend everyone


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Borealis tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Oris









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

New toy arrived Officier Ham









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 On Canvas


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Ennebi Fondale!

*


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

vintage ...

View attachment 12439857


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Taking Blast on the GSA, what else would I choose, Sinn U1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

MWW 62MAS.


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Weekend wearer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

--------------------------------
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sub keeping me company while the baby sleeps and my wife is buying stuff for her. The baby is a potential future WIS though. She loves my G shock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> Sub keeping me company while the baby sleeps and my wife is buying stuff for her. The baby is a potential future WIS though. She loves my G shock
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhhh I had missed this!
Congrats, it's my favorite Sub...
I may be in the hunt for a Rollie actually, let's see if I'm lucky


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Breitling S.A.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Time to clean up the patio... (sigh)









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 191145 (Dec 25, 2016)

Swiss Watch International limited edition 20 of 250.
The only watch in my collection with a Valjoux 7751.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Feeling blue.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green sub today while importing my cd library,  down 200 to go.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Hong Kong Southside


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I wore my Raven Trekker on an old Drewstrap canvas


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I wish I was cleaning the patio!...I did a crawl space...took the seamaster off though...back on for an evening ice cream sandwich run with the family.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Grand Seiko earlier today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Hamilton on nato









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Watch Industries


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

MM300, drinking a Scheveningse Tripel. The Dutch also can make great .


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Hmmm


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Borealis scorpionfish!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Love this combo! :-!



Watches503 said:


>


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn on nato today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Love this combo! :-!


Thanks a lot ! Been addicted the green straps on black dials lately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Been a while with the Photobucket melt down :-(


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Oris TT


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

It is a "wear it for a few days" Seiko time!
Just got it... Love the size and weight.
Classic SNK805


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Rainy Sunday and cayman. Crepas paid tribute/ homage to Ollech and wajs Caribbean 1000 with this their 3rd offering back in 2012/2013. They tripled the WR, and blew it up to 43.5mm.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Today marks one year with this beauty. Haven't regretted this decision once. Happy Sunday all.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My new daily wearer.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

SKX007


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

GMT ...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blnr


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MWW 62Mas homage project watch on a DrunkArtStraps canvas strap


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

UTS 4000m & Hirsch Robby strap


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

non-diver day ----- monaco monday


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Explorer II today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Blackout


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blumo


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

We didn't get too dark down here, but it did get a little gloomy...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wearing the Benarus Moray 42mm Blue dial as I have slimmed down to my last 4 watches, before a small new influx arrives. I am one of those that does not enjoy having more than 8 or a Max of 10.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Halios Seaforth  tonight


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch to the Fifty Fathoms


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

motzbueddel said:


> Guinand Flying Officer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did he gain weight ?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Watching the eclipse.
> 
> 2nd pic is where I am.


Super shot - thanks for sharing


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

SKX009J by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sunrise with the Seaforth





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Jaw dropping!!!  b-) :-!



Snaggletooth;43914423
said:


> View attachment 12448311


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Unimatic x WOAW Modello Uno U1-DHK LE 19/30.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Trieste back on bracelet tonight


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Phantom

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

A pleasant evening members. Seiko SKX009k for the night.


----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

Aqualand









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My SEIKO 6309-7040 Scuba Diver b-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Spinnaker Dumas









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

O&W M5


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12444829


Great looking watch. First time Iv seen one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

Just in, Laco Lausanne. Loving it. Only downside is that there isn't any lume in de numbers...


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

One of my boy watches .... still from Quartz.


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn for hump day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire On Canvas


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Just arrived...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Aquis-


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Everyday new Solar work watch.... Seiko ssc017









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday folks. Breitling Colt Superquartz


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios morning










RLT for some abuse at work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

Turtle turtling.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel








​


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

My beater.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Back to the seaforth after work




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

VBD 2017 on an ostrich strap i made


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Breitling Avenger Seawolf


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IWC MKXVIII lpp


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blue YM


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Shark diver on Joystick!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## mmason (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Turtle Padi with Rhodesian Ridgeback









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Perrelet Seacraft Chrono


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ynp (Aug 28, 2015)

UN Marine Perpetual today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Friday is for the favorite.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Super Avenger today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Day to with my modded SKX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combo buddy!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! 6309-7040 Camo Mod, HAGWE to All!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Obscure and bold hourly/minute hands mini micro Uriel on strapcode's jubilee









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Sinn 142 B. Will be posting for sale soon, but wearing for joy first!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Long Legged double crown beauty for TGIF




Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Prometheus Piranha Yellow on Leather


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chrono on today


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

BBBlue -


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Wearing the new Seiko Ssc017 Diver Solar with a new band.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nomos on Borealis ISO


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Started with this 









Switched to this 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

philskywalker said:


> Super Avenger today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NHLPA Breitling?!
Where did that come from?

I'm not helping the stereotype though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

new bracelet on this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

West Coast through and through










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Another Canuck checking in..


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Went with my Orient for work today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilson826 (May 7, 2017)

Seiko SNZF17J1


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

The Seiko marinemaster SBDX014 Tuna


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Helson today. Tossing around the idea of selling it. Something interesting has come up. But I like it a lot. First world problems...










Have a great weekend friends!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Brand new sbdc033 on the way back from Japan









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue Sinn 103 for today. 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue Sinn 103 for today. 










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bulova Marine Star


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

set up for the day-


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Steinhart Triton for my daughter 1 year birthday, time going very fast...


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My SEIKO 6309-7040 need a new bracelet ;-)


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Kemmner seahorse









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Trying to get the generator started


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday members.

Mido Ocean Star V.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Aggie88 said:


> Trying to get the generator started


Imho, one of the best dial designs I have seen. Be safe.


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Giving the baby a bath - the SKX is up for the job! Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I keep going back to this one. So many watches not getting wrist time now.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

pelagos


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Oris Big Crown









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Jdd on the way to watch the fight. Hope it lives up to the hype. (Doubt it wil...)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Baby tuna









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bonding with the seaforth on my first full day of wear with it...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Enjoying the latest addition...









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Bonding with the seaforth on my first full day of wear with it...


First day? LOL


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

First day that it's been my all day wear. Been swapping out for work all week.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Tubbataha today









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Ice cream evening.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Wilson Vintage Diver


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

UN Marine Diver for the day.

Happy Sunday folks.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Bonding with the seaforth on my first full day of wear with it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. |>|>


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Still Same Seiko


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

not only sea dive


----------



## colincronin (Aug 26, 2017)

Nothing as exciting as the last post...










Just chillin' on the couch this morning!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Running errands on a fine Sunday morning.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Trying out this 5 stack bracelet on the big Helson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Daily


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I've been wearing my MWW 62MAS homage project watch on a DrunkArtStraps canvas 
Have a great Sunday. 
B


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

My Seamaster going 20 years strong!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

The rare-as-fairy-farts 63MAS


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

amrvf said:


> not only sea dive


Where is this? Is that the Arno river down there? Beautiful and takes your breath away.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^^ I want to say someplace in Croatia? Plitvice?


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Marcello C-


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Not mine. Just flirting at an omega store









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Where is this? Is that the Arno river down there? Beautiful and takes your breath away.





Tanjecterly said:


> ^^^^ I want to say someplace in Croatia? Plitvice?


Sicily, laghetti di Cavagrande del Cassibile (SR)

https://www.google.it/search?q=lagh...vwp_jVAhVkDcAKHegEBW0QsAQIUA&biw=1120&bih=544


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Tuna/can of tuna 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bullitt411 (Jan 12, 2007)

Out for a spin with the LHD on Tudor camo 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Grilling on a Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Datta (May 5, 2017)

Seiko monster gen 2!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


I prefer a Merkur


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Watches503 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful design.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Sif today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Going with the Sinn 857 UTC today! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

titusdelossantos said:


> I prefer a Merkur


I have some cheap Chinese swamp land for sale if interested. I understand it's been homaged off actual land seen in Louisiana.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Glycine incursore









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning folks.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> I have some cheap Chinese swamp land for sale if interested. I understand it's been homaged off actual land seen in Louisiana.


I'm always interested, if the price is right and you put in some inflatable alligators for free. He I'm Dutch.


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Tudor today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My Blue Lagoon Limited, Yobokies bezel, DLW Batman ceramic insert, Strapcode bracelet.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Hadn't worn it in a while. Had forgotten how much I LOVE this watch.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Citizen Promaster and recently added OEM bracelet with solid end links and racheting clasp. Cheapness never felt so good.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Puck II









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Citizen Eco-Drive Brycen









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

This morning, my 3 years old daughter give me my Blue Ray 2 saying she "embellished it" 









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

SHANE 1000 said:


> View attachment 12462461


These things powered by small nuclear reactors?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca torpedo on super engineer









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Alpina chrono -


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly received this Irreantum Magellan 2day, love it!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My Omega vintage Seamaster chrono tonight


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Wearing the poormans62mas Seiko SBDC053









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

PO2500C 45.5 (year 2005)


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Marlin









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

More of a "wader" than a diver but definitely one of my favorites in the rotation. My early '80s Rado Purple Horse.


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## tissot99 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 On Canvas


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Today's schedule, Squale GMT 30 Atmos.

Have a happy,positive Tuesday folks.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

layin lo with 007 -


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

A little Seiko Kermit


----------



## Jcepe55 (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Speedmaster this afternoon


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

big Flightdeck today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Exceptional watch with mediocre beverage this evening


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Lefty









Righty









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Damasko by jppellet, on Flickr

Clean, simple...


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Today a Prima, Cauny Prima....


----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sri (Oct 28, 2012)

Its her again... My ETA seductress


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Oris 65 blue.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

The Sumo


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

castlk said:


>


That's cool.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Up and at 'em. Wilk Watch Works







Cognatic Bronze.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Edit


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 On Canvas


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

in the city and
























70 km South from Warsaw...


----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## bzbuzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Love this sinn 104 not diver but hey 200m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 12467755


What's that bracelet?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

ballsy hurricane Harvey puttin the wetness on me & LLD -


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

GUYGOLFER said:


> What's that bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Its a yobokies beads of rice bracelet for a skx007 the end links do need a little gentle persuading to fit the tactico but they are hollow so it's easy enough with a loupe to get a decent fit in the end I think it's a perfect match for the tc2 vintage vibe


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> Its a yobokies beads of rice bracelet for a skx007 the end links do need a little gentle persuading to fit the tactico but they are hollow so it's easy enough with a loupe to get a decent fit in the end I think it's a perfect match for the tc2 vintage vibe


Nice one 
Thanks . looks much nicer than the standard bracelet

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

GUYGOLFER said:


> Nice one
> Thanks . looks much nicer than the standard bracelet
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


if you do order one ask him to declare less on the customs he only declared $30 on mine but I had to wait two weeks on it was sitting at Heathrow and ended up paying another £13.28 customs including the £8 Royal Mail fee

One other thing works better with the seiko fat style of spring bars


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Haven't had a chance to post here in a while. I forget sometimes how impressive the spread of watches is in this thread. Here's my humble offering.

Yesterday...









Today...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Orient Aligator? ;-)


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Omega









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

005 today, trying out my best W&W pose!


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Just back from a 65km ride. More hills, and steeper hills, than I expected. Time for a restorative beer.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

2nd change for the day, Seiko SKX009. Needed a splash of black,blue and red.

Happy Wednesday.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless Diver 45 on crocodile leather.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Today I'm sporting the new Steinhart OVR on a NATO.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 On Canvas


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Harpoon









Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the green Sub today. I didn't have a chance to get a picture in good light so hotel lighting will have to do.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Oris Aquis in the pool tonight.

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Today...Made in Urss...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Perrelet Seacraft Chrono


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks great with that bezel insert.



WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Wearing this one the last few days.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good morning gents!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Some bronze today... 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The one in the middle for the 3rd day in a row.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H2O Kalmar II


----------



## moorery2001 (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



climbsmountains86 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Nice watch!


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got my Oris 65 back and I'm super excited... like I received a brand new watch 

Wearing it on the OEM rubber today.

Have a great day. Brice


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


AWSOME!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Crosswind Racer









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

cmann_97 said:


> AWSOME!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wearing benarus moray to business meeting









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines 73 Chrono on gator -


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Living the good life


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Please excuse my chronic lack of diligence on the date. Mido really hit this one out of the park.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Threw the SMP on a Bond Toxicnato Shiznit that I just got it...perfect match!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Enjoying the sunset on the Cape in Chatham MA. Have a great one.














































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I really love these Puck II models. The bezel feels great and the crown action is a level of enjoyment. Very comfortable. A really great watch.


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

Steiny!


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 103 A Sa B









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

What is this, a coffee for ants?!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 SE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2O ORCA torpedo mop dial for Friday. Good weekend to all









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sla017









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! A 3 Days family trip in the woods without cell, internet and all this ........ HAGWE Guys!


----------



## ansang (May 11, 2013)




----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Seiko 7002 modded with different/better oem Seiko hands.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Rescue PAC edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday members. 1st of September.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

on leather


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Jcepe55 (Jan 11, 2017)

Heuer reference 11063


----------



## Mffoster (Aug 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcammarata (May 31, 2012)

New arrival- OVR On Leather Nato










What ya think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

New arrival for me, I put it on the orange NATO because it's what 007 would do if he were dutch and his name was James Van Bond.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Black Bay Noir to end the week, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Top right 








Great weekend everyone


----------



## Remula (Sep 2, 2017)

Any one know the make and model of this watch? Sorry for the small picture.


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Visconti Abyssus Urban Forest Camo, 1/29 limited. It's neat!!!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

One last day with the Helson gauge before it gets put back in its case. I'm selling a few to chase an Italian diver. It's in the for sale pages if anyone's interested.

Have a wonderful weekend friends!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Flightmaster 7T34


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Today not a diver but a 50ties Breitling Bi-compax, landeron 48. Hanwe y'all.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Amphion vintage Blue...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Seiko SKX009 on blue canvas. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Seiko Solar Diver for the Holiday weekend.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Going UN Marine Diver today for my wife's birthday party.

Have a good day folks.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Seiko Kermit finds the tennis court.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Happy Labor Day!


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

hublot, although not a diver. as for the specific model, just have a look around, that one pops up fairly easily on a search, just remember not to Google 'hublot divers'


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Remula said:


> View attachment 12474525
> Any one know the make and model of this watch? Sorry for the small picture.


hublot, although not a diver. as for the specific model, just have a look around, that one pops up fairly easily on a search, just remember not to Google 'hublot divers'

sorry for the double post, can anyone please tell me how to erase these things?


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Let's do a Dynamic in the fall...


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am testing the new Alpina Estrap I just received yesterday and put it on my new Alpina Alpiner4 GMT. Love that dial and the jumping hour hand gmt module Alpina uses 
Have a great weekend. 
B




































That was the oem strap upon arrival from









About the strap kit:


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

4-handed MKII PMWF Graywater.










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth out for date night. Looks great in subdued light



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cayman Saturday outing









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

aquis -


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> About the strap kit:


Very cool!
Perfect strap for us WIS. 
Keep us posted on how it works.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Same watch as earlier, but with brand new grandson!


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling for tonight









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

"Subset"


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Kobe City Fire Bureau Rangeman


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> 4-handed MKII PMWF Graywater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this shot


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 12476789
> 
> Same watch as earlier, but with brand new grandson!


So sweet


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Halibut fishing with my turtle.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 12476789
> 
> Same watch as earlier, but with brand new grandson!


No watch can compare with the miracle of life.

Congratulations grandad.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

8900 PO GMT. Been on the wrist non-stop for the last 10 days. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Seiko Diver Solar ssco17
















Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

MB Sport chrono today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

sunday monaco -


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Damn, this really is a gorgeous piece.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just finished yard work.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Family BBQ









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Azores









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Sun & steel on bouganville! b-)


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Wearing my new to me Halios Seaforth.


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Breitling Avenger Seawolf (first SS gen 2013)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

"Alpine" diver, Seiko SARB017 on Hirsch Buffalo straps.

Enjoy the rest of your Monday.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Uriel this Sunday









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Worked in the yard this afternoon to keep my mind off of things and hanging out at the pool for an hour or so with Zoe. 
Nodus PVD Trieste all day 
Cheers. B


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Labor Day









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Wearing the blue turtle at the Crow Creek mine.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blnr


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just swapped out my Seiko cocktail time with my Seiko sbdx014 fo r nighttime viewing.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still going with the seaforth. Easy watch to just keep wearing. The work beater will jump back in tommorow though after a week long lay off.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Mexican Helson


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Citizen NY0040-09W


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

Loving that vintage grey dial in this light!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

On the road to work.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Tuesday's blues...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again today. This one's been incredibly accurate at just shy of +1 s/d.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Some German goodness today. Can't see ever parting with this fave.


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

MM300









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Deep Blue Sea Quest









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm wearing my Borealis Sea Storm today on a Nodus canvas strap.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Back from a 10-day business trip where I only took two watches (this and an Aerospace EVO), but even after being re-united with my watchbox, this is still on the wrist:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wearing the MWW 62mas homage. Stocking up on supplies for hurricane. Good luck to all in her path! Lord knows we need it









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alternated these two


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Lake Arrowhead with Seiko Solar ssco17 Diver









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mffoster (Aug 14, 2014)

Titanium Aquatimer!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Obris Morgan explorer ii









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

hard earned after work

Cheers all!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Margrette SS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12484817


Sweet 687

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12482475
> 
> 
> View attachment 12482477
> ...


The cat looks jealous.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Road trip to visit NC State and Chapel Hill for Raven who is figuring out where she wants to apply to. 
The Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on the new Alpina E-strap is for today as we'll be walking around the campuses. Will be a good day to test it vs. the iPhone app.

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

It's another home depot day in Fort Lauderdale









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

This wears much smaller than it looks. Very comfortable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

My brand new Omega Speedmaster Professional! Just arivved this morning. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Carbon Kalmar


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

motzbueddel said:


> My brand new Omega Speedmaster Professional! Just arivved this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big congrats ! What a beauty ! A Speedmaster is the only watch I really want one day that's not a diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ventus Mori M4 for the day.


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

A little Bell Diving today...


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Yesterday...









And today...


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

FFF mod









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Burgundy Nodus on a vintage leather ek_straps...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

expy i


----------



## Jojo73 (Sep 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Vegas baby!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Oris today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This SARG today









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Road trip to visit NC State and Chapel Hill for Raven who is figuring out where she wants to apply to.
> The Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on the new Alpina E-strap is for today as we'll be walking around the campuses. Will be a good day to test it vs. the iPhone app.
> 
> Have a great day.
> B


Tar Heel all day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 12484891
> View attachment 12484893


this is about 20mm thick?


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fortis Classic Cosmonauts chrono today, quickly becoming a favorite 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Halios Seaforth.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TC2


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Citizen Eco Drive









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

This one again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mffoster (Aug 14, 2014)

This one today...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

blue monaco -


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Boschett Cave Dweller LE


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

16610


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Unable to convince my parents and family to leave and get out of dodge, we will stay at a marriot hotel with presumably high impact windows and a generator, but I expect windows to pop, roofs to fly, and major debris to be too close for comfort. Hence, body armor to protect eyes/head via bike helmet and skiing goggles attire plus MWW 62mas homage on watchgecko's beads of rice. May the Lord protect all of us!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcepe55 (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

AP Safari today


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Sumo in Spain


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris 65  on Oris Tropic rubber strap for the evening


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth for the evening



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Still on my Nodus today but this time it's on a tropic rubber strap.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical w/42 Hour Power Reserve on Leather

*







_


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

CWC RN Diver MK.2


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Unimatic Modello Uno









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Running late to work and skipped the date adjust.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Running Late for work because I insisted on last minute switching mesh to Leather nato...so WIS still loving this watch









life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Honeymoon... 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## teo_cr (Sep 6, 2017)

Festina F16885/1


----------



## teo_cr (Sep 6, 2017)

Festina F16885/1


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Good Friday morning!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I keep putting this on and neglecting the fleet. It's just so comfortable and sits perfectly on my wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

have nice weekend!! Snzh53


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday folks. NTH Näcken Vintage Blue for now.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Promaster Pilot Chrono









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Andowatch Vintage Chronograph Diver with Landeron 248 under the hood


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris tt1-


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Breaking the new girl in...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left hand



On my right hand, new version Moonwatch, walking the dog


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 12484891
> View attachment 12484893


Great looking ticker, I already miss my gauge.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

YM2 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I ALWAYS wear my Shark diver when I'm wearing a green-ish shirt. I should buy more green-ish shirts.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Irma showdown with MWW 62mas homage and protective gear
 








Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Out with the pup. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> Irma showdown with MWW 62mas homage and protective gear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our thoughts and prayers are with you guys!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

BB Noir on shell cordovan to end the week


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Crepas El Buzo on NATO


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

black chrono


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The slim diver on a seatbelt nato









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Modded Mako. 









Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Switched to trusty Tuna @ 13:59


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

couch time with JDD

have a great weekend friends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Seiko Saturday









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My brand new Unimatic LE. They only made 30 of these....!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Searching for fresh eggs


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Photo's dont do it justice!


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

At vet with dogs for a checkup










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Cascais.


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Good Saturday morning!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Finally settled with the most comfortable option : sharkmesh.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Hockey season begins...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sammy Saturday









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Cobra de Calibre 2









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Mffoster (Aug 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Took the Borealis Sea Storm to enjoy a brew trip.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Akrone K-02 Bleu Rorqual (Blue Whale)

Stay safe and happy Saturday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What's up fellas
New arrival


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Day after day I just throw on this low-maintenance joy. It's a great watch for so many occasions. I'm an idiot for waiting 20 years to buy a 300m tuna.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

some color today


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Sunny day, perfect to charge my Eco-Drive..








Somehow from this angle the lug to lug seems to be wider than my wrist but it actually fits just fine...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sea and Rain














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Orient M-force, just got it as a gift from my brother 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Darth Tuna while visiting the family 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

dweller switch


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Deepsea Dweller

It needs to be said sir, everyday you make G-Shocks look fantastic. I personally don't think i could pull most of them off but i always am amazed at how you post fresh pictures of rugged watches and make them look amazing. Thank you and keep them coming!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

My first Steinhart...









|>|>


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Danny T said:


>


Hi Danny,

Cool, was it easy to replace the IWC one without cutting? Also looks like you have not screwed them all the way in, or it is the picture?

I have the strap velcro sitting and aiming to do something like that with my yellow Aquatimer 

--------
My morning shot


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Lunch time shots


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

On the front porch...I can't believe it's 70 degrees!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Ivo P said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> Cool, was it easy to replace the IWC one without cutting? Also looks like you have not screwed them all the way in, or it is the picture?
> 
> ...


It was an absolute nightmare trying to get the lug screws off. IWC used concrete thread lock for crying out loud. I was able to crack one and get it off but the second one I ended up chewing the end of the screw and decided to cut it off. The lug screws you see on mine now are replacements I got from my watchmaker which are Gucci screw bars. What also works perfectly is 20mm seiko fat bars (someone on FB used on his and they work)

FYI only one side has the cap screw (it's a 2 pc lug screw system not 3)


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Cobra de Calibre on sharkmesh..









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Good Sunday morning everyone!
Rolex Oyster Perpetual datejust









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

CWC SBS diver on a moving day.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Enjoying a sunny Sunday afternoon with my 857 UTC. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Zodiac skin diver 









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Glorious Sunday to all.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Sunday best.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The beauty of watching a football game while my wife cleans the house. Doesn't get much better.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Kemmner seahorse









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I've been wearing my Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT on the new Alpina Estrap that turns a regular watch into a smart watch. 
The silver dial on this watch is very nice and I like the red and blue touches too. 
Have a great Sunday. 
Brice


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again today.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## sonicboom (Mar 15, 2008)

This Armitron was in a pile of junk watches at a garage sale. It was of course completely covered in dirt and who knows what else. I am in need of 2 screws if anyone has any?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Lazy Sunday









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

T U N A


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeep & G-Shock


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Marlin Monday. Have a great week.









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good Morning!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO Scuba 7002 Scubapro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

9-11 -01 never forget. My office view means so much more today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

I finally joined the cult... I mean club!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

Laco Flieger on nato









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

dEUS77 said:


> Good Morning!


complimenti! |>


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day members. Mido Ocean Star V for the day.


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Movado Monday

















Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

amrvf said:


> complimenti! |>


Grazie 

Un pò è anche colpa tua!


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines 73 chrono -


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agd47 (Oct 16, 2016)

Relo60 said:


> Good day members. Mido Ocean Star V for the day.
> 
> View attachment 12497779
> View attachment 12497781


I've just been admiring this on jomashop as I'd love the rolex oysterflex yachtmaster and been looking for a more affordable alternative. How long have u had it?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcepe55 (Jan 11, 2017)

MKii stingray


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

aquis -


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

Helm Vanuatu purchased from the WUS sales corner. I didn't think I'd like it on the bracelet but I have to say I really do.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

UndoneMonday with my custom Aqua. 
Have a good evening


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm On Bracelet PS


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Waiting for my son while he's at School of Rock. ******'s! 🥑


----------



## RadioPej (May 25, 2017)

Blue Orient Ray II on a new brown leather NATO.

My girlfriend had a gut reaction of hatred on seeing this combination, and my co-worker also agrees with her. The colour is too light for the combination.

I like it, though yes, I'd prefer a darker brown.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

Double post, please remove


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Depth Gauge

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

TBB while still enjoying culinary delights at home ?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

HK this week


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

South Florida dodged a huge bullet. We are extremely lucky versus what it could have been with a direct Irma hit. MWW 62mas homage on watchgecko's BOR









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Orca today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Panerai again. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I am wearing the Oris 65 diver on the Oris Tropic rubber strap so glad I got this one back. 

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Borealis sea storm on stealth seat belt Bond NATO from CSW








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Irma has brought 3 days of rain here, so I'm breaking out the colorful watches to fight the blues. I really dislike rainy days. Just wake me up when it's over. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Going vintage


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Andowatch Chronograph Diver


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mori



















This one seems to get more casual compliments than most of mY other watches. Likely due to the brass case

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Not sure about the combination... 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

agd47 said:


> I've just been admiring this on jomashop as I'd love the rolex oysterflex yachtmaster and been looking for a more affordable alternative. How long have u had it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Thanks and sorry for the late reply. Had it since mid last year. I,too, admired the Rolex Oysterflex Yachtmaster but way above my budget. This came close and I love it.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helm *KHURABURI

*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Today's menu.

Enjoy your day guys and girls.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Charging the lume of my Sea Storm








And fully charged lume of said watch








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Trekker on bracelet as I leave work to go home and grill out


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Red one today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Probably hearsay to mention.. .. but experimenting with the Samsung Gear S3 on my days off for a little bit prior to its return date.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This beauty









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Seiko Solar Diver









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Yao0189 (Sep 13, 2017)

ChrWARD


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good Morning!


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I am wearing the Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on Alpina's Estrap which turns the watch into a smart watch so I am able to track my steps and sleep without always wearing my Fitbit. It's actually very comfortable and really unobtrusive on the wrist. Won't be the solution for everyone but it's a nice alternative. It suits the watch well too.

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mori for work. Seaforth for play.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

RXW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Davosa Ternos, 40mm case, lug to lug 48mm, on a 6.5" wrist.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## magnum41 (Sep 7, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*







BREITLING Super Ocean II 42mm


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

In rotation back to benarus moray today









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ALS for hump day this week......yes I do realize this is not a dive watch.


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Luminox Navy Seal 
Land, Water & Air









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Switched from 









to


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Pelagos


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Yao0189 (Sep 13, 2017)

Shark diver today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Mission Antarctica with Haveston nato









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Turtle Thursday









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Rare SEIKO ...


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Just arrived yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Seiko mod today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Retro blue.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG! Beautiful!

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM again......Just love this watch!


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today is space day  with the Fortis Classic Cosmonauts chrono still on the bracelet. Haven't even tried a strap once on it, it just works so well... I may try the Fortis nato for weekends. 
Cheers. B


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas cayman today









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> ALS for hump day this week......yes I do realize this is not a dive watch.


Very nice! Also not a dive watch but wearing this as I await shipping on the Crepas Tornado


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Instagram: @picklepossy


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

First ray of sunshine in days...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

this sexy legend looks pristine. Enjoy


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Citizen Eco Drive Solar









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

New incoming!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Newest arrival


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC01702.jpg


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Right now. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

iam7head said:


> New incoming!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! Congrats!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

Grail day.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

A1 on Nato









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapacrap


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

RN Diver on Yellowdog rubber


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Amphibia SE 150L07










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

TripleCalendar said:


> Very nice! Also not a dive watch but wearing this as I await shipping on the Crepas Tornado
> 
> View attachment 12505691


Well played sir! And that dial


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Andowatch Chronograph


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Beautiful combo Brice!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing my 16710 on leather today, the weekend is almost here friends.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Andowatch Chronograph


That Chrono is super hot.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tellaro Swiss chronos


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IWC Aquatimer Chronograph by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

2264



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AzDesertKicks (Jun 14, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

another blue diver today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wearing the Ayers Metropolitan before sleep 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

PO2500C (year 2005)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Borealis Oceanaut









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Back to the Scorpène for a day or two.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Uriel for Friday the 15th









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That Chrono is super hot.


Thanks Brice   Enjoy your weekend!

Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*HAGWE Guys!! Helberg CH8 







*


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Deep Blue Deep Star 1000 with a Strapcode today at work. Casual Friday type of watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Just arrived yesterday
2017 Oris Aquis Date Diver









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday members.

Scurfa Diver One.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris-


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

My New German Babe









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juspoole (Sep 10, 2015)

Glycine. Just got it yesterday and put on staib mesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

372 back on OEM strap. Sun shower. Have a great one!














































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Taking the trip with me this week...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five2Four to end the week, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I hadn't worn this one since last Halloween.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bennieboi6320 (Mar 5, 2017)

On point with my brand new Baby Tuna sporting Naguer De Combat straps!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Seiko Saturday









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Traveling this weekend with my Nodus Trieste.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Matchday! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

On holiday with 2 watches...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Halios Seaforth for the day.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on ToxicNATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

60 Atmos


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

300


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Comfortable Haveston strap.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Carrera today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD ---


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

pelagos


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great Saturday members.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Out in the yard enjoying the sunshine with our dog Callie. Have a great one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bullitt411 (Jan 12, 2007)

LHD on Staib Mesh today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fidel36 (Jun 1, 2017)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Samurai









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

DB Sea Ram









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Gen1 monster while watching Liverpool FC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

motzbueddel said:


> Matchday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unexpected but what a second goal


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

FatTuesday said:


> On holiday with 2 watches...
> View attachment 12510105


Great shot Enjoy


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Breakfast with the King and my new Bond strap.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore these two today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

the Past and the present ...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 12512275


Great picture my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)

Wrong date but who cares?


----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 12512545


Nice mod!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ulfgarrr said:


> My New German Babe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Babe! I always loved the ''Military Style'' of these Dievas. Congrats man!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zixen Trimix On Leather


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Seaforth.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

UN Marine Diver.

Have a glorious Sunday folks.

View attachment 12513007
View attachment 12513021


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Raven Trekker on a titanium canvas strap today for a chill Sunday after a busy Saturday with the babies 

Cheers. B


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Finally Irma [and Harvey] is done and some blue sky.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a great shot of a great watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Oris 65 on a custom tapered canvas so I can use the Oris Buckle. 
Love this combo.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Breit 47 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Vintage 1976 Seiko DX w/17 Jewel Automatic D/D Hacking Movement

*_


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

West meets East. Scurfa takes a tour of Japan.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Monday blues...


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

I need to be regular on this forum. I love his place...

Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

I think the mesh looks great on this guy


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

114060









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scott6739 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


That  dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monday's blues with a non diver. Sorry


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Longines 73 chrono --


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Got this one today









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That  dial


I can't get enough of it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon On Leather


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Seiko Sumo on Clockwork Synergy Cordura canvas strap for blue Monday...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Cwc


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Citizen Skyhawk AT Blue Angels

*







_


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Oris









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orion


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vintage Omega Seamaster Chrono on Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps 
Have a great day 
B


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy on neutered Omega nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

The date is changing at 22:55. ( It's a Seiko )
At least I will not have to service it for 10 years.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

On a bracelet today.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Skx007 today. It will be modded soon so have to enjoy the original for a while...









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Got this for my wife. It sure is a beautiful watch.









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

wearing some new stickers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The PVD Trieste on a Tropic rubber strap tonight


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

2016 Project watch, 72 hour power reserve, I have been wearing for 3 days now and this watch has gained only 1 second


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 12517251


Very nice strap!

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

bubbaxb said:


> wearing some new stickers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love that strap!!

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



castlk said:


>


Nice lume shot! I own a Ocean One Bronze and the lume is also amazing 

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

Tickythebull said:


> 2016 Project watch, 72 hour power reserve, I have been wearing for 3 days now and this watch has gained only 1 second
> 
> View attachment 12520117
> View attachment 12520119


Wow!

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

Dievas Vortex on white perlon









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fortis Classic Cosmonauts


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skindiver


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Oris









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Robotaz said:


>


I like your watch my friend  

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Grey day


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Camel's hump Wednesday. Akrone K-02 Blue Rorqual

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Aquadive Bathysphere 300 Model 51 today


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

MARATHON JSAR










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

005 on Isofrane.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Not a diver at the moment.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Shana Tova, to a great 5778 with the crepas cayman









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still able to swim in the lake on 20 September, love it!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Mercer Watch Co pilot watch tonight


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

yellow


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Terra Cielo Mare orienteering (solar compas) El Alamein.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> Not a diver at the moment.


Love this one!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

FFF today in Singapore


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm sorry, but was there a watch?



DMCBanshee said:


> Still able to swim in the lake on 20 September, love it!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

BB 41.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Need Autumn colors... Have a great one Guys!


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

BBBlue ---


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris 65 on a Horween leather by DrunkArtStraps. This watch looks good on every strap I've tried on it so far. Super versatile, rubber, bracelet, nato, canvas... 
love it.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Afternoon switch to the blue Sinn 103..









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Sinn


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The retired name Benarus. I suppose Morays will be hatched one day under the Raven name









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Bronze Ancon Mil106. Have a great one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day folks.

NTH Näcken Vintage blue for baby sitting duties.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


Beautiful ❤️


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Glycine Combat6 vintage field on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas strap


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki King Scuba









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

explorer


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Martinus (May 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IWC Aquatimer Reverse Panda by jppellet, on Flickr

A little "Glamour" shot


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vostok Amphibia


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Marlin on mesh









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great Friday Guys! Irreantum Magellan


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Modded Seiko 5 SNZF15

I stuck in a calibre 4R36 mvmt, SKX hour & minute hands, + went to the white background for the day/date wheels.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF

Sorry no diver but I'll share my wrist selection for FliegerFriday


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Seiko value for money is pretty insane. How is the dial so nice for $150?????

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

warsh said:


> Seiko value for money is pretty insane. How is the dial so nice for $150?????
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's a miracle,


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Just arrived in the mail today... A cool little Casio from the early 90's. I don't even know what everything is does, lol.


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Wearing in the new strap i received this week. Does a great job as beater.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

2nd change of the day, Squale gmt.

Happy Friday members.


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Just came in yoday.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

PP today


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Borealis today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dagaz Tsunami at Disney.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Just got this titanium beast, wears pretty well for the size.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Henry 1970 40


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning all...EZM10 for changeover today...have a good one ..Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Nova Scotia bike trip









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Dievas MG-1.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

hun23 said:


> PP today


Awesome


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Swiss Legend Atlantis 1000M Automatic Diver w/ETA 2824.2 Movement for Today

*







_


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

SKX by jppellet, on Flickr

Thought I'd throw a little color in this dreary Alaska day....


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

OWC 6538








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bribemewithfood (Oct 27, 2009)

Honeymoon trip with the wife, now @Motovun!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Pan Am









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux Seiko Monster Tuna SRP653*

Seiko SRP653 Monster Tuna Day/Date Wheel Change. English/Roman for the day wheel.
It also balances out the dial to me. 1st pic is before.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

MWW 62MAS.


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

+28s, 16 days, 24/7 wear 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Finally got the BronzeMo back after a Crown & Bezel replacement





Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Weekend.

View attachment 12528519
View attachment 12528523


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

40mm Dan Henry 1970 on a suede strap today.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

aquis --


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

A Sunny Saturday: NETHUNS on Vintager Canvas


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Damasko by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Crossfire on Canvas









Tapawatch


----------



## bluernote (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth on eulit



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sammy Saturday









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Uriel t-521 on jubilee









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

This one again....


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

PVD today...have a good one..Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

B3 carbon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

SP titanium









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Still rocking the Pan Am









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> IG: @Ptolomeo74


Can't get enough of this watch.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Can't get enough of this watch, hanwe .









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Road trip Nova Scotia









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Roadking1102 said:


> Road trip Nova Scotia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this iteration of the U1


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Sunday.

View attachment 12530449
View attachment 12530451


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Seaforth.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blnr


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My brand new 40mm Dan Henry.....Astonishing value for money










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Hmmm Raven Vintage Mix...


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

San Marco today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

View attachment DSC_0001.jpg


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Two sides of the Seaforth...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Taking a little river cruise today up the Ohio.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I received two new Oris NATOs so switched to the Oris earlier love those straps. Great complement to the Oris65


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Immelman Gear.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Roadking1102 said:


> Road trip Nova Scotia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the watch and Nova Scotia


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Rocking my Feinhart Ocean! Loving it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My new Dan Henry went to Sunday Night Football!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Monday blues...


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Welcome to Ustica Island, Italian scuba paradise!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday on this warm fall day. Squale 1545 20 atmos.

View attachment 12532911
View attachment 12532913


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue watch Monday with the Oris65  on blue striped Oris nato. 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

MWW 62mas homage. I like it so much, It created an urge to buy seikos









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Blue 053 sibling should land from Japan tomorrow.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Isofrane


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Blue 053 sibling should land from Japan tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 12533411


Expecting twins again I see. :-d


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Not a diver, actually this one is a little scared of the water










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

My boy blue!


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> Blue 053 sibling should land from Japan tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 12533411


Simply love that watch.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

NTH Antilles...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

on the road with these today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Good night









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

On some SNPRLEATHERWORKS shoes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Seiko Turtle Padi by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

DOXA DS









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Just arrived!


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

PO


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Filling up my tank today so it can sit in my safe for a few days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

.


----------



## Sandokan_slo (Jan 3, 2017)

Tissot on my new leather strap.

View attachment 12534911


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas cayman on rainy Tuesday to work









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SLAMAS









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I started with the Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on the Alpina Estrap. I am a fan of the dial and colors they used on this particular model. 
Have a great day. B


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

Dievas Vortex









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Horologist (Sep 17, 2017)

At work with my trusty work g-shock. Nothing special, but takes the abuse and wont sear my wrist if i get a good shock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Haven't worn this in a while. Ventus Mori Brass.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Last pool day of the season


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

View attachment 12536257


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

marcello c ---


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

peekaboo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2535.80 (Mar 20, 2012)

Blue bezel Nodus Trieste


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

bubbaxb said:


> peekaboo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice BTTF displays in the background!!

By the way, what strap cover is this?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mori for work



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

One of the few diver I've retained in my rotation. Love the Raven Trekker


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

AndrwTNT said:


> Nice BTTF displays in the background!!
> 
> By the way, what strap cover is this?


Yea I scored that levitating hover board online. The strap is from eBay. Search military style watchband

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Strap swap to Erica's Originals Stealth MN strap









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Marlin on mesh









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 12538235


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

I just received the blumo in the post today, it will be worn exclusively on the crafter blue as my sport/travel watch to accompany my other sumo which is my beater


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been a monster kind of week so far.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
SpaceWednesday  with the Fortis Classic Cosmonauts ceramic Chrono 

HAGD
B


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

Loving this little guy


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris --


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm dressing up my 40mm DH1970 today with a faux-sailcloth strap...


----------



## Southern (Apr 26, 2013)

Wearing my Frogman. I love it! Pic is from couple days ago, but I'm wearing it now :-!

View attachment 12539155


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

My Seiko 7002 mod with SKX hour and second hands, a Prospex minute hand, a Dagaz rally bezel, and a Barton strap. To be fair it was my first mod, and I do need to fix the hand placement as the date changes at 9am now.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Gym companion this morning..


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day members.

Ventus Mori M4 for now. Was trying to capture the lume but my phone was on auto flash. Too lazy to redo. So here goes.


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Seiko SRP779J, with a helper


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Fall is here. Armida A1 bronze on stingray/Maddog combo.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I've been wearing this one all week


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Seiko SKX by jppellet, on Flickr

Yes, we have bananas!


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Wearing my Navy today.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

The Steinhart Ocean 39mm landed today. Sweet watch.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Love my ocean one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Evening with the seaforth










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

househalfman said:


> I'm dressing up my 40mm DH1970 today with a faux-sailcloth strap...


Love that strap









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux Seiko ProspeX SUN059*

Seiko ProspeX SUN059


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

I feel like this is a summer watch! But since it's been in the high 80's! Why not!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Jack Mason JM-D103


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wearing my grail , as I wait for the delivery of my first non-micro watch









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Hardest watch I own to photograph, but quite possibly the most enjoyable to wear. Funny how that works out...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Orca Torpedo.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, my first introduction to a non-micro brand namely, - seiko. Wearing a blumo sbdc033 modded with domed sapphire, two tone bezel insert, and the crafter blue rubber strap. Found here on WUS, so thanks again









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

out for my lunch my my 2 loves

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Alpina chrono -


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Oris Aquis Staghorn LE


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I just got this Vintage Lanco Chronograph today. It looks like I become vintage crazy....


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> H2O Orca Torpedo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent !! I can't get the 1 I want to customize. They're out of the turbine bezels !

https://www.h2o-watch.com/h2o-orca-dive-polished-blue.html


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Merkur tuna









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Excellent !! I can't get the 1 I want to customize. They're out of the turbine bezels !
> 
> https://www.h2o-watch.com/h2o-orca-dive-polished-blue.html


Out of turbine bezels? That's among their best-sellers @ H2O. Clemens will get it sorted I'm sure...
My DLC Torpedo with the turbine bezel.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

5twofour for the last day before Friday


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

20170928_164525 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic *








_


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

New arrival! Very impressed!














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Steinhart 39. Still loving this little guy.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue Sea Ram


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 857 UTC 










TGIF

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> New arrival! Very impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well congrats! Glad to see you finally got a one.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Modded Blumo









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Have a good weekend!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

the only watch for Friday... ;-)


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Depth Meter today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Kalmar II


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux Seiko SNA793*

Seiko SNA793. 
I'm a Blue Ion FREAK !!!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Modded MKII Paradive. 









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

372 on a Corrigia strap. Really like the color and the strap is very soft. Just not sure I'm crazy about the taper.

Have a great one!




























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Pepsi Blumo


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I finished the week with the Black Bay Noir on shell cordovan, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Diving for Sushi


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

HAGWE!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> Well, my first introduction to a non-micro brand namely, - seiko. Wearing a blumo sbdc033 modded with domed sapphire, two tone bezel insert, and the crafter blue rubber strap. Found here on WUS, so thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic Isaac!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux Seiko 5 SRP687 World Time*

Seiko 5 SRP687 World Time with 2nd hand mod.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper On Canvas


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> That looks fantastic Isaac!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother. I like it awwlot

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Seiko Saturday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Speedy Pro today.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Today my skx007 turned into something else...









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Breitling Superocean 42 Limited Edition


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm not a big 5 buckle nato guy but on this beast it works. Also makes him just about the most secure watch I've ever seen. With the pass-through lugless design my arm will come off first, lol


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

Oris 65 in Deauville Blue


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Sawtooth Saturday. Have a great one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

SD


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

bbselement said:


> Oris 65 in Deauville Blue
> 
> View attachment 12546259


Nice shot! Makes me miss mine. Think this is my favorite 65. Could definitely see myself getting another at some point. Let me know if you decide to flip it haha.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday watch lovers.

Mido Ocean Star V


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On Hirsch Robby strap



Lume


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Monster









Not bad lume for a 14 almost 15 year old


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

SBDC053









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Yacht-Master today


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

MWW 62mas homage









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Seamaster 200









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Soarway 43.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD4K


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Saturday!!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Alpina tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Middle one


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avidiver again. 
Been busy but looking forward to getting my thoughts together on this new piece. Lots to like here.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djearl08 (Sep 29, 2017)

Samurai on blushark nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III

*







_


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Avidiver again.
> Been busy but looking forward to getting my thoughts together on this new piece. Lots to like here.
> 
> 
> ...


These are uber cool !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks! Been waiting a year to get one. I will be doing a review soon I hope.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

SKX "Arctic Expedition" mod









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Back to home from 7days work trip. Buffed out the plexiglass on the 372 and speedy, washed up the PAM 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Superocean 42









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice to have one that doesn't need a date change.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Squadron Diver


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Enjoying the 2017 Oris Aquis









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ive been earing my Dan Henry 1970 today, love the colors and details like the raised brushed SS markers and numerals of the internal bezel 

Have a great Sunday. 
B


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## William Voelkel (Mar 16, 2013)

Seiko skx173









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hammerhead on canvas today to set a Fall mood.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

PO


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy Date Change Day




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

000 for some yard pruning today


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Yacht-Master today


" To dream the impossible dream...."

This is ,for me, the best Rolex in their current inventory. Stunning. Way to go Spunwell.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday on this 1st day of October.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> " To dream the impossible dream...."
> 
> This is ,for me, the best Rolex in their current inventory. Stunning. Way to go Spunwell.


Thank you my friend


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> I'm not a big 5 buckle nato guy but on this beast it works. Also makes him just about the most secure watch I've ever seen. With the pass-through lugless design my arm will come off first, lol
> 
> View attachment 12546189
> View attachment 12546191


Great looking ticker. What brand/model? I don't believe Iv seen it before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Seiko Sunday with the SKX on CSW stealth Bond NATO.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Terra Cielo Mare's El Alamein on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Sunday date with the wife...
Bond his & hers Omega Seamasters









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch back to the YM on a nice cool fall evening. Have a great week ahead everyone.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

3rd watch of the day. My '02 DJ. Love the blue dial. Really should break this one out more often. Have a great evening!




























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Firework last night in Hong Kong


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Citizen Eco Drive Sky Hawk AT Blue Angels 
*







_


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Charging the Seiko SUN065










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Merkur tuna









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday.

Starting with UN Marine Diver.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Orca torpedo case with mop dial, on strapcode's super engineer









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swapped to the just arrived MWW Equinox swiss auto blue .









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Blumonday by jppellet, on Flickr

*How I love Blumonday*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Unable to fit my 20mm BoR bracelet, i place the original back on. Finding non OEM alternatives will be difficult for the scant space due to lugless design. That said, i love the blue and having my first tourneau shape micro. Great job MWW/Doug.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Outside










Inside










Estoril


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

U1 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L on an OEM bracelet








​


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Still enjoying the B3 Carbon after movement replacement.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Lounging with Netflix.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

mstnpete said:


> Sunday date with the wife...
> Bond his & hers Omega Seamasters
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Beautiful!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Just put this back on the tan leather strap - I find the case too thick for a NATO.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vishalagarwal66 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tag 500M today









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

the date is not adjourned (30 days month...)


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Omega Speedmaster Rattrapante. I'm sure I won't see anyone with the same watch!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj (Apr 22, 2014)

Uberaffordable and I love it!









Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Amphibia with the Dr.Seikostain treatment.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No Speedy here but a vintage Seamaster Chrono


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm finding it tiring to change watches everyday so this one again.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Waking up with the Avidiver




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

BelowZero today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Rest in peace, Tom Petty. Your music lives.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> No Speedy here but a vintage Seamaster Chrono


Truly, a valuable piece, Brice. A "till death do us part" watch?!!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

SD 42 stainless again!
I think the turtle dug itself down in the mud for hibernation!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Datta (May 5, 2017)

Cant seem to post a photo for some reason but an Omega Bond Seamaster 2531.80


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

cariduro24 said:


>


Nice watch. I was thinking on it when I assembled this one









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

BWC chrono.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

The Dievas Vortex looks and feel really sturdy on this rubber strap.









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The Seiko SBDC053 62mas reissue on BoR bracelet from watchgecko









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Split the day between these two combos on the same watch.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Enjoying seiko sbdc053 on BoR bracelet. This model only comes with rubber.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless Diver 45 on mesh bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Truly, a valuable piece, Brice. A "till death do us part" watch?!!


Absolutely and then on to next generation


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Afternoon switch to the Blume









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed the beautiful autumn  weather and wearing my VC Overseas today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on a Alpina Estrap


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Lanco Chronographe


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0

*















_


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Seiko Solar Diver









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Light to darkness


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

oso2276 said:


> Nice watch. I was thinking on it when I assembled this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice looking watch, what movement did you used?

Thanks,

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings M2 Blue Ring


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Borealis Cascais









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Roadking1102 said:


> Speedy today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking sharp, can't go wrong with a classic. Like it!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko blumo on yobokies BoR









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Breitling Colt quartz.

Have a great day folks.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Work beater.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Tudor today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Well, considering that it's not a diver, it's a day late and Bens' rather than me is showing it I'm right on target.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Switch to the newly arrived seiko srpb09 samurai









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K for hump day this week


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage

*







_


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Wrong date but it is what i wore today.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Happy Hour


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Wrong date but it is what i wore today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent shot and watch. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

MM300 today

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

soukchai said:


> MM300 today
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Tried really hard to wear something else but this one just matches. Borealis Cascais.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Nomos Orio Weiss Datum.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Drunk Tuna today.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My favorite diver these days, Oris65  on the Oris Nato. Love that strap with the clasp, quality product and suits the watch well.

HAGD
B


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos DWFB. Completely revamp the collection with only 1 watch from 2016 surviving the selling onslaught into 2017. Time to settle down.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Pepsi kinda day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Today, a Sinn U1000 B ;-)


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Enjoying the newly acquired 2017 Oris Aquis on a beautiful sunny day!
Have a wonderful day everyone...









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kill4surf (Sep 20, 2017)

Go back and forth between these two.

Oris BC3









Maranez


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New guy pictured with my newest book acquisition. Been getting back to reading actual physical books as I really enjoy the experience much more.

I'm a big Stephen King fan and just picked this one up at the bookstore. Curious to see how the collaboration with his son works. Not familiar with Owen but have read a couple of his other son Joe Hill's books.

Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos DWFB medic on polished long stem rice beads from hadley roma









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Tonite's A FULL MOON !!!
Lock your doors & hide guys !! Better safe than sorry !!!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Terra Cielo Mare El Alamein orienteering on custom leather.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

watermanxxl said:


> Terra Cielo Mare El Alamein orienteering on custom leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^That's a really cool strap!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

And finally on BoR where Zelos medic will remain









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

pelagos


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Invicta Pro Diver Ocean Ghost II "Piranha"

*















_


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

TGIF


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

7002 PEPSI


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

7002 PEPSI


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 612pab (Oct 5, 2017)

Tudor Pelagos LHD









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Out in the yard enjoying the beautiful weather with Batman and trusty sidekick Batdog. Because even super heroes deserve a Friday off once in a while. Have a great start to the weekend!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Mid day with the seiko samurai SRPB09









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

New arrival, Armida A1 Brass










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

It's funny how often I choose to take a wrist shot and the hour and minute hands are aligned. It bugs me.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

As you can see, I am picking up my daughter at 12:10 PM. Early release day!


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Autumn evening


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Helson again!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Aggie88 said:


> As you can see, I am picking up my daughter at 12:10 PM. Early release day!


Prison?


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Aggie88 said:


> As you can see, I am picking up my daughter at 12:10 PM. Early release day!


Such cool watches. Looks great on the NATO!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Still on a monster kick


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

For Friday evening, its the Zelos DWFB medic









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Prison?


Yes...for good behavior.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

I swear I do have other watches, I just seem to only wear this and my SMPc... have a great weekend all.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Roses and smileys to end the week, have a great weekend folks!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

NTH Amphion vintage Blue to celebrate my pre ordering of the NTH Devil Ray in blue










Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD4k


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry to post the same watch twice in one day but it is what I'm wearing right now. Resized the bracelet and tried wearing it above my wrist bone but it just didn't feel right.

Guess I'm just a baller at heart. Can't roll with a timepiece unless it's slung low.





































Just remembered I did wear another watch earlier today for a bit that I didn't post here. My beloved gen one OM. Awesome watch and probably the only one my daughters and wife all love.

Have a great night.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic on mesh

*







_


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wet evening with the Avidiver



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Colt 44 auto on rubber pro diver 2:


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My Mercer Lexington landed, and it was worth the wait. Love the dial, dome and beautiful moment too


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Seiko skx mod with my firstborn daughter. I'm the happiest man on the planet.









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

findarato said:


> Seiko skx mod with my firstborn daughter. I'm the happiest man on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!
Enjoy every moment with her, and shower her with love and affection.
Nice watch too.


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

dustpilot said:


> Congratulations!
> Enjoy every moment with her, and shower her with love and affection.
> Nice watch too.


Thanks, I will

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Seiko 5 SNZF07


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Boschett cave dweller LE


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m









Tapawatch


----------



## esell1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Scurfa Bell Diver 1.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Going with the classic combo that got me (and countless others) hooked on watches.


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Glycine Saturday....









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Scubapro 500. Game day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continued with the new Mercer Lexington Bi-compax chrono this morning but on an old Heuerville Classic peanut leather strap. I think I prefer it to a black strap even if the black tied in to the subdials.

$300 well spent imho 

Cheers. B


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn U1 SE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Today Xerfa.









Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Fordham-NY (Aug 16, 2008)

My citizen Aqualand on a 5 ring NATO. It'll be one of a collection now, I just picked up another one with an orange face, and a full line dial









Sent from my HTC Desire 626 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Remembering Walter Becker today:










And reminded that I lost my copy of Aja. :-(


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Shogun on Horween shell cordovan and LSU football...


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Jacques Lemans Geneve Tempura for Today

*















_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

UTS 4000m


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Not only diver's watch but at least marine (original)


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Crepas Tornado & Armida A1









Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Muhle Glashutte SAR Anniversary Timer.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Fresh SKX Mod


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Blacksteel GMT Limited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Wearing this one right now:


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Fresh SKX Mod


Nice, what's that bezel insert?

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Tudor pelagos on phenomenato strap









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My favorite watch on a super cool Horween Essex DrunkArtStraps


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

gmt


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving 

Seamaster morning 
Halios Afternoon





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

Diving for pumpkins at Buckhorn Berry Farm.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## IronHorseWar (Jul 26, 2017)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12565853


Wow, never seen that with lume before. Pretty nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## ConnorGasgarth (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## snpr9696 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Perrelet Seacraft Chrono


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Ocean One Maxi Vintage LE









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 612pab (Oct 5, 2017)

Work watch in call room.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Prometheus Manta Ray









Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

New diver day!









Just resized the bracelet...with some difficulty!


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 SE on ToxicNATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 857 UTC









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5513 `65









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Cobra de calibre









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

☕ Dive


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Have a great day!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Forgot to post this morning...Light work on the Jeep today wearing the Dan Henry 1970 40mm but switcharoo later


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko SBDC053









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

marcello c --


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Would you share who performed that beautiful Mod?

oroz;44285167]
View attachment 12567461
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just in .... Nite watches Alpha









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller for a full blown Monday, I hope your week started better than mine.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Moon watch today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_A good Citizen is never a bad thing.




























~v~_​


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


Incredible shot!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

AndrwTNT said:


> Incredible shot!


Thanks! Blind squirrel strikes again.


----------



## esell1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Continued with the new Mercer Lexington Bi-compax chrono this morning but on an old Heuerville Classic peanut leather strap. I think I prefer it to a black strap even if the black tied in to the subdials.
> 
> $300 well spent imho
> 
> Cheers. B


I agree. Well done, sharp watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus PVD Trieste on a Tropic rubber strap


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels

*







_


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Seiko Solar Diver









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth on phenomeNATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IMG_6447 by jppellet, on Flickr
Eenie, meenie,..........


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Today, Anko!









Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Citizen Eco Drive Brycen









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder why I even bother having other watches.


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Speedy Tuesday for me..









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Zelos DMT









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Quickly running out of these kinda days...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy International Watch Day ✌ 
: on /


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Armida A1, horned Kroco & Arunas buckle


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

MWW Equinox Automatic.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD on longines rubber---


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Breitling Colt Ocean is today's watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

It looks really small today for some reason.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Borealis Tuesday!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

tertuliano said:


> Today, Anko!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super nice


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Manero CFB by jppellet, on Flickr

*Manero Central Chrono CFB*


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

This Navy Gulfmaster arrived this afternoon.


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

My biggest and heaviest watch since I sold my MTG.









Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

U212...









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Just in!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

blue monaco - - -


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I'll start my work week and humpday with the GMT Alpina Alpiner4 on the Alpina Estrap to count my steps without having to wear my Fitbit


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12571565


that's super hot. That's dial is


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

At the airport heading to Florida for a golf trip and A&M - Florida game.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

CW Trident Pro, 43mm, lug to lug 50.5mm on a 6.5" wrist; for comparison purposes.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Sumo just finished my gym workout


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

New one in


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

4 year old, Benarus Moray 42mm, blue dial









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mori m4 for today



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

On duty. My old Citizen just keeps going.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Näcken Vintage Blue. Enjoy your day.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Sumo


----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

Got torch? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Do you remember who modded this Sumo for you? I am looking for the same hands, etc... Tank you berry much


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Back to the basics, I really love this watch.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Imbiton said:


> Do you remember who modded this Sumo for you? I am looking for the same hands, etc... Tank you berry much


Hi Imbiton,
I'd like to get an extra handset also but this Sumo is a LE not a mod and hands are hard to get. Model SBDC027 from a couple years ago. 2,000 made.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveD said:


> Sumo
> 
> View attachment 12572733


Love the LE! Beautiful piece. Enjoy! Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

DaveD said:


> Hi Imbiton,
> I'd like to get an extra handset also but this Sumo is a LE not a mod and hands are hard to get. Model SBDC027 from a couple years ago. 2,000 made.


Excuse my ignorance and thanks for info. New to seiko. Beautiful piece!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Orca DLC Torpedo on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing my GMT Master II for hump day this week.


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Marathon JSAR today and most days lately.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

New shoes 
































t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Grand Seiko while I wait for my wife at the ER.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

After work switch to the Seaforth










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

pirelli7467 said:


> Grand Seiko while I wait for my wife at the ER.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope all is good, John ! God bless you brother !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yellow today


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> I hope all is good, John ! God bless you brother !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, Luis.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sold a few to buy an Italian bronzo. It's held up in Australian customs. So back to old faithful. The first watch I bought through this forum and one that I will never sell. The halios puck.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Good lume, but not always necessary.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey guys have a top day....hope everyone that is in the fire zone over in california...gets a break soon!! Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

SP







QR


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

black mesh on bronze


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Really not a dive watch, but a great watch, and super slim, too...










Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Cobra de Calibre 2Steel









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Went with my favorite diver this morning, the Oris65 on a Horween Essex leather DrunkArtStraps 
HAGD

Brice


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

Slightly moded Orient Ray 2 
Coin edge bezel from Yobokies
Ocean bezel insert from Dagaz
Nato from Cheapestnatostrap
I also got à double domed blue AR sapphire crystal from Crystal times but have'nt installed it yet.









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one again.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Glycine Combat Sub Black / Blue with brown leather...









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

wearing my SKX today. Awaiting new arrival from Japan, can't wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

One of my all-time favorites.


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Luminox- Air-Land-Water Navy Seal









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*H20 Kalmar II OT SE 6000*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## esell1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Oris Sixty Five









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Andowatch On Canvas


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Third day without a diver.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless Diver.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

BBBlue - - -


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_
BCT

Russian afternoon switch...

_







_




























~v~_​


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green Submariner on JPM leather today


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Moray









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas cayman at 6:45 pm









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Today the Burton


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

New to me Dan Henry 1970 Automatic Diver Compressor 44mm


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Old scarry....have a good one guys









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

My black sumo walking Ruby before I head out the door to work. Nice mild morning in Northern Ireland today


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Quartzy friday 13th on batteries









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn U1 SE on single pass olive leather nato. Really like this combo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Samurai blue for today









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF! Same one I've had on all week.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

layin lo with 007 & friends - - -


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_This...

*Vostok Amphibia
*


















~v~_​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day fellas. UN Marine Diver.

Have a great Friday.


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

U2, the golden............


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Zelos Hammerhead


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Glycine Combat Sub Phantom on new OEM Strap.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Rolex Submariner 16613


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

My favourite watch for Friday evenings ;-)


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

Mine and coworker speedy hanging out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Black Bay Noir to end the week


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko SBDC053 for Friday eve









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage On Canvas


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

mako


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Love me some Friday.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Happy Friday


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III Automatic

*







_


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Took off the bracelet to try a new strap today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Bronzo Saturday...










Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Lanco Chronograph


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

The Great White H2O









Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Breitling Superocean 42 Limited Edition - A173643B-C868


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Enjoy your Saturday everyone!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Steinhart Ocean 1 Bronze for early Saturday.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Titan today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Vostok Amphibia 150









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started the weekend with my LE Scurfa PVD DiverOne Automatic on an all black Toxicnato


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SRP605


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

View attachment _20171014_194243.JPG


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Mido Commander (Saturday afternoon)









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Crepas Tornado









Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Trying out a nato style strap on the Pelly around the house today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Prometheus









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn U2 SDR 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar SS.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Roadking1102 said:


> Sinn U1 SE on single pass olive leather nato. Really like this combo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

MWW 62mas homage









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Bendodds360 said:


> That looks fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks!!! My favorite combo so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cut grass, trimmed trees, and cleaned out gutters. Just another day at the office for this one.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

The milpro...orange as! Have a top day fellas









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

H2o K1 Ti Gmt on waterproof leather


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

I love how the blue almost looks black in certain light.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Red one on Sunday


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Vintage Timex Military Field Watch on Dark Brown Leather for Today

*







_


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alpine for tonight









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## richardb1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Marinemaster @TheWall 










Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Wore this during lunch. Letting the watch get some sun.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## Today (Mar 2, 2017)

CJKOLCUN said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, I like the mesh bracelet


----------



## plainoldsalt (Oct 14, 2017)

Hello from my buddy


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Another vintage Citizen. Just restored.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Estoril


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blnr


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Still with Sinn









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Blumo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Really enjoying my Mercer Lexington handwound Chrono and love how it looks on this grey DrunkArtStraps canvas strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Last day with my modded Paradive. Off to a new wrist tomorrow.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DevilRay prototype


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Turtle


----------



## thedentist23 (Oct 12, 2017)

Seiko Alpinist for Seiko Sunday


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Closing out the weekend with the SKX on the super comfy CSW stealth bond SB NATO.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Building Lego with my son today...he's 5....timing him on my phoibos.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Crepas Tornado


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Went back to my Mido Commander Day Date. I tried to wear something else but it called my name.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I wore the Yacht-Master today for a beautiful hike in the woods


----------



## 612pab (Oct 5, 2017)

Bell & Ross BR 03-90









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

2 generations. The beautiful & rare Titanium Frogman GWFT 1030e-9 and the 2016 released Navy Frogman GWF-D1000nv-2❤️








Blue 4 Monday . Great week gents


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

_________________________

Note: If I shill for someone, I will disclose it.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

More movement in the collection in the works. So going with a sentimental keeper since apparently nothing else is safe.

Mentioned it before but I always get a kick out of this one as it is so much smaller than my other divers. Yet, when I got it as a wedding present from my wife just over 18 years ago, it was the largest, thickest and heaviest Watch (on bracelet) I had ever worn. I distinctly remember the adjustment period while getting used to the weight.

At the time it was not only the most substantial but by far the nicest Watch I had ever owned. As the sickness continues I'm starting to wonder if I should just keep my Seiko OM and Sawtooth along with my sentimental keepers and call it a day. Love trying new things but it's starting to get really old. Hopefully this trade/consolidation will be the last for a while.



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Invicta Reserve Pro Diver on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*







_


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Really enjoying this one lately. Have the rubber strap at a looser than normal setting and it really is nice and comfortable. It's size and bulk ain't a factor either. A pleasure to wear.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen Titanium Promaster


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a top day guys...Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Seamaster 300m with Watche's leather nato strap


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

SD42 BRASS AGAIN!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Today Anko!









Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

D.C.-4 today on a casual rainy Monday. Bests to everyone today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

BluMonday!


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

New strap still not sure about it 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning.

Akrone K-02 Blue Whale.


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Many could say that I have nothing else to wear. I did it again. Mido Commander Day Date.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

SBDC053

























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Was wearing my Guinand Flying Officer today! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

amalgam of the H2O Orca Mop dial bronze inner case on Stainless Torpedo outer case held by clockwork synergy nato hastily cut to reduce overlap. Put this one up for sale (excluding the nato)









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Blue Lagoon


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Tri Mix joy


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Tag Heuer today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K on the first cool day of the year


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Heck yeah! Doxa FTW!

Really love the Blue Lagoon, too. I almost pulled the trigger on that when they were still priced low. I probably should have!

But the Doxa, that's my grail watch.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Red one today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Took this one in Maui so will wear my Aquadive Tuesday. Love this watch on Turquoise Isofrane!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Still Doxa FTW.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Gday guys SR today..have a good one!









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

IW. Diver 2 prototype


----------



## MATAMA (Feb 25, 2016)

Scvf005









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## molteberg (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Another Scurfa Diver One for now.

Have a pleasant day folks.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

SD on Crocodile today!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Steinhart Ocean 1 Bronze for a day of meetings....









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Halios laguna 500m









Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival - Seiko SBDC051. Perfect in every way, size and finish 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris65  on a Horween Essex DrunkArtStraps today


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bluesday.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas Cayman today.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

2nd change for the day. Tilt your heads to the left for Da Sub.

Enjoy your day members.


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## wmr444 (Aug 16, 2014)

A rainy day here in the Seattle area with my PAM88.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

heavy patio diving with oris - - -


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

*LM-7 Professional Hardened Titanium Diver *


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Green Oceanaut...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Vertigo Diver One V2 Blue









Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DevilRay prototype.










All new, extra strength Tapatalk, for restoring shine and that new talk smell.


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Enjoyed the Techne to start the day but went ahead and switched to one of my very favorite diver.

*Citizen Excalibur*









Dig the bluish lume on this watch.







_

~v~​


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

A little BD1 today....


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

explorer ii


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Gday guys SR today..have a good one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Dave!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Titus Calypsomatic










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Overseas this Tuesday


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Borealis today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0 on Leather

*







_


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

I think this one is a good choice for today, Panerai 392 with Orloff strap.


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Skx mod









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

vintage rice's grains look...b-)


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Nothing in the gym for a change


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Triton









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Honeymoon day two









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Back to Bronze for me today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3 and it's at + 0.4 s/d. This one somewhat restores my faith in the 6R15.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the day with the Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on the Alpina Estrap. A bit too large for me but I do love the dial, case and movement


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm moving and my watch boxes are buried, so this will be the one for awhile.


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Ocean 7 LM-1


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay.










All new, extra strength Tapatalk, for restoring shine and that new talk smell.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Mido Commander Day Date (Again)









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## wmr444 (Aug 16, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I'm moving and my watch boxes are buried, so this will be the one for awhile.


Very nice. I always tell myself I'm going to pick a Halios up and never do. My buddy now has two and I'm jealous! Looks great, man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Navy Gulf right now.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Quick shot while taking customers sturgeon fishing.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Late to the party today, but I enjoyed wearing the Black Bay on red leather.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Diver on Navy NATO.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

hi


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great day guys!


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

I have cheated with new Casio GLX560 today. Realy impressed with quality and low profile.

Got it for work but now I like it so I guess will choose something else.









Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

It's been a long time since I last gave a whirl to that bad boy... I'd forgotten how good it looked behind its behemoth of a sapphire...










Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051 on bracelet today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko blumo sbdc033 on yobokies BoR , modded bezel insert and sapphire (but apparently without AR coating)









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last day of work before I head to the lake for the weekend.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Beautiful NC day ☀ 75F and 80F tomorrow... Summer won't leave quite yet and that's ok with me  
Back to the Swissmade  MWW Beluga Ascent diver with ceramic bezel, regulated Swiss eta2824 and a coo dial pattern. First of MWW's Swissmade line 

Have a great day. B


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Explorer II today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chucho73 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's hot


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Steinhart OVR MKIII










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Doxa yellow


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Turtle on a mesh


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Beautiful NC day ☀ 75F and 80F tomorrow... Summer won't leave quite yet and that's ok with me
> Back to the Swissmade  MWW Beluga Ascent diver with ceramic bezel, regulated Swiss eta2824 and a coo dial pattern. First of MWW's Swissmade line
> 
> Have a great day. B


Always loved all your photos mate. But these ones are super special. Exceptionally well thought out combos. Everything is just set in that.

Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Weekend is here so a change of pace with the tropic rubber.

This Watch loves strap changes...










Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

asrar.merchant said:


> Always loved all your photos mate. But these ones are super special. Exceptionally well thought out combos. Everything is just set in that.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


Thanks for the kind words  part of the fun routine in the AM before having to go work. 
I'd prefer wearing jeans or short and an old T but it's not allowed.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green Sub on leather today, I'm glad it's finally cool enough to comfortably wear leather straps again.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PVD Nodus Trieste diver on their Tropic rubber strap for the evening


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Chilly morning in countryside









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

The just arrived Obris Morgan infinity grey dial...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Happy Friday!!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

TGIF with my Speedy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The most legible one i have. The Angel Uriel with the most bold contrasting no nonsense hourly/minute hands for the visually challenged









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

I love you Nodus Trieste, Brice. Well done.

Happy Friday lads..,

An outing with the MM300 for Friday prayers..










And a diverfull wristshot










Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Roadking1102 said:


> TGIF with my Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding Watch.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

MainePorsche said:


> Outstanding Watch.


Thank you, a keeper for sure 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Now trying out the Pelagos on a very chunky, but super soft Horween leather strap.

The watch works great on Nato, leather, rubber, but ultimately it will likely spend most days on its bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Dan Henry 1970 Super Compressor


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Snoopy Speedy









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar 2.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

blue monaco - -


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Switched to Vostok









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 12594747
> 
> 
> View attachment 12594749


Great strap pairing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Steinhart Ocean 1 Bronze on Friday.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Fripp Island


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 On Canvas


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the beautiful ALS 1815 u/d to end the week.


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_I'm taking the famdamily to dinner to celebrate kids exemplary grades and sporting accomplishments.
I figured this dude could use a little spiffing up.
Dude actually cleans up nicely IMO.

*Vostok Amphibia
Orange Scuba Dude*

From zulu...









to mesh...









Have a wonderful and fun weekend everyone.
~v~​_


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Finally found perfect watch for these straps 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

All weekend long.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Green one









Great weekend gents


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Leyden Velox Panda




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Finally found perfect watch for these straps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, yes you have! In my experience stingray is so hard to match, nailed it with this one


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Leather

*







_


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Wow, yes you have! In my experience stingray is so hard to match, nailed it with this one


Thanks a lot !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Diver on


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko Skx009 for the last time.

Happy Saturday foks.


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Helson Turtle









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Obris Morgan infinity grey... Today and for the foreseeable future (say two weeks?)...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Re issue DS3...have a good one guys









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Matchday! Getting ready for the game against Dortmund! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE Guys! Brass Armida A8


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Loving that Infinity... And what a great value! Great job, Obris Morgan!

The 2824-2 keeps great time, too.









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

It’s Time...

Navy Gulf


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

7548-7040.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Glycine Combat


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The most comfi watch , but cannot see the chrome seconds hand. Mod waiting to happen









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

two big clouds don't stopping me...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Da Turtle  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Triplezero for working around the house and getting the boiler ready for winter ❄


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

..









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Helson SD 42 Brass.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojo73 (Sep 19, 2016)

Out n about in nature

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It was a dark and stormy night 














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Muhle Rasmus 1000 grey dial...fricker case is awesome...









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Padi wave just in b-)


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Finally found perfect watch for these straps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed with you great combo, awesome watch BTW


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Lanco Chronograph


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

amrvf said:


> two big clouds don't stopping me...


Sweet! Love all of that! We need more of that for sure!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

amrvf said:


> two big clouds don't stopping me...


Fabulous fabulous  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Agreed with you great combo, awesome watch BTW


Thanks a lot, brother !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Supporting my local waterproof products




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Swissmade  MWW Beluga Ascent bezel diver on the wrist this morning


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Orsa today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay










Extra-strength Tapatalk should not be taken while operating heavy machinery. Use only as directed. See a doctor immediately if you have a talk that lasts more than four hours.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunday stroll at little Geneva in miami, fl trying out other watches









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Citizen Promaster Diver's Automatic - My faithful companion for weekend's duties.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Swissmade  MWW Beluga Ascent bezel diver on the wrist this morning


That dial is


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Some days it's hard to beat the SKX on rubber.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The glashutte panorama date 1970's









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## wmr444 (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Classic goodness from The Land of The Rising Sun 










Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Dan Henry 1970 Super Compressor on NATO


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

TAG F1 Auto:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Background credit: 180°C magazine


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)

On the train...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Yacht-Master to end the weekend, I hope everyone has a great week ahead.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## v.adnan (Jun 26, 2015)

Some red and some vintage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

not only in water... b-)


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Baume and Mercier Capeland XXL on Isofrane.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver today.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Omega Speedmaster Rattrapante Split Seconds for Monday.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On the road again...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Its microbrand Monday; H2O Orca DLC Torpedo. Have a great day!









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cody530 (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## ansang (May 11, 2013)

First day!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SeaDweller this Monday


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Had an important client today.
105 heat wave in October.
Rolex Explorer 2










Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_*Afternoon switch to this cool Casio diver

Casio MDV-102 Super Illuminator
*_



























~v~​


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monday 7:15 pm east with Zelos DMT diver , no date on 22mm lug wide yobokies BoR









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

titanium today


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Dan Henry 1970 on Orange Perlon

*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Red today


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue LE Sinn 103 for the day! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Turtle Tuesday









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

office escape to sweat on stationary bike on benarus 42m moray









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Alpina Startimer Automatic GMT for Tuesday's meetings.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

BP today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Equinox Automatic for eve









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Receive this one today, I had the same Poljot 4 years ago in grey dial. Love to feel titanium on wrist...


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Pretty much the same as yesterday - Seamaster for work:










But now that I'm home, montre-bracelet d'Gallet:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

I hear there's a big game on tonight... Armida A1 on baseball hide. #GoAstros









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Navy Gulf


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

watermanxxl said:


> I hear there's a big game on tonight... Armida A1 on baseball hide. #GoAstros
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL combo!
But those are Dodger's colors 

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0 *
















_


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

The Padi turtle has been getting a lot of wrist time lately









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Alpina Startimer Automatic GMT, again!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051 for hump day. Really loving this piece.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I started with my Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on the Alpina Estrap 
Have a great day. 
B



























Pretty significant wrist presence on my 7" wrist


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one may be on the chopping block soon.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Titan


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

karlito said:


> sent from your mamma's house


Some serious patina!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> This one may be on the chopping block soon.


What are we making room for ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> What are we making room for ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually nothing. I've had it for over 2 years, and with arrival of the MM300 it's not getting worn as much. I have a Blumo I'm keeping as at least it's a different color, but too much similarity between the 3, dial wise, to keep all 3.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Actually nothing. I've had it for over 2 years, and with arrival of the MM300 it's not getting worn as much. I have a Blumo I'm keeping as at least it's a different color, but too much similarity between the 3, dial wise, to keep all 3.


Makes sense 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapacrap


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Travelling with my (new to me) minty Twin Time. Love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Vostok Wednesday









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Really love this one and love all strap/bracelet combos I've tried so far. Pretty versatile 
B


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wednesday goes to blumo ... sold this same day









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Monochromatic Diver


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chronograph today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Burton Ranger


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

IW


----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

New Seamaster Diver 300m Chrono on a NATO


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

My Aqua Terra on nylon strap.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Canvas

*























_


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

2017 Oris Aquis









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Started the week with the Seiko Turtle, now i go for a short vacation till monday with my 50 Atmos


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

...









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Mido Commander Day Date Thursday... The Commander on my wrist and the cops ahead...









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Still in love like it's day 1


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Rocking Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A sweet one









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Cool colorful diver, a mid-size goodness...
*Citizen NY2300-09L*_


















~v~​


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Tried something different than the normal Bond Nato. Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

MB Flyback today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

2017 Oris Aquis









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jamh77 (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Submariner


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Vintage Citizen Aqualand

One of the nicest blue sunburst dials I've ever seen.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris - -


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

BLNR has been hogging all the wrist time since I got it. With a couple exceptions, the only times it's been off have been shower, gym and karate.

Good thing I like it since I pretty much decimated my collection working my way to it. Haha. I really do love the other watches that remain just currently obsessed with this one.

Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

PO


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Eve with the samurai. I want to keep this blue hue but those short hourly and minute hands are way too short for my taste. Hence, longer samu hands are on the way to mod this baby.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MWW Beluga  tonight. That dial is so cool  
Have a good evening. 
B


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Baby tuna









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## egertonB (Feb 11, 2011)

Hardly an original... but still hard to beat.


----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

Tonight, it's a Breitling Aeromarine Avenger Blacksteel


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

EZM 10 .......have a good one guys..Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

TGIF!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Bronze 6105 Homage


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Breitling Colt Ocean

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Still on the infinity... Really love it, and what value!









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> TGIF! Bronze 6105 Homage


Love this. Think I'll have to go hunting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

We'll be wearing our his & hers Omega Bond Seamasters. 20 years of service and going strong!

Have a wonderful Friday!

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cheap Friday fun.


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Sawtooth









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

On single pass olive NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pakz said:


> Still on the infinity... Really love it, and what value!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot, nice diver 

Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

dwilliams851 said:


> Love this. Think I'll have to go hunting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend! Good luck for hunting...

Tapawatch


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

San Marco today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Turtle


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Is there a better watch for sushi dinner than a JDM Seiko...









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

View attachment 12611241


View attachment 12611243


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

This week's rotation...Fiddy Atmos on vintage simple-stitch leather:


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Dan Henry 1970 on Lumtec Leather Orange stitch


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

5-2-4 to end the week, and thankful its Friday


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yellow one









Great weekend everyone


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage

*







_


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Spinnaker Dumas









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)

NTH Azores on a cork strap:


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Boschett WUS DWP








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Bulova Accutron Astronaut M8 GMT 1968 with original bracelet JB Champion


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Stuckx!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

OM Infinity...










Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Its getting my dayli more and more


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Happy Saturday Everyone!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Nodus PVD Trieste on their Tropic rubber strap

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stipebst (May 18, 2015)

Artego 300m


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Matching your watch to your T-shirt FTW!










Extra-strength Tapatalk should not be taken while operating heavy machinery. Use only as directed. See a doctor immediately if you have a talk that lasts more than four hours.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

1521


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Switched to my Orient diver...
*
Orient Ray Raven 1st Gen*_




































~v~​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great day folks. Seiko SRBP055 Samurai. Hope the photos come out. Taken earlier Saturday.


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IMG_6565 by jppellet, on Flickr

OK, the photo was from yesterday, but it is on the wrist today


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Alpina Startimer Automatic GMT on Brown Strap. Happy Saturday.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Started with the sea wolf and ended with the Type ll









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Orange on Sunday


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III

*







_


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Seiko monster









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

First wear of new Quad Sensor Marine Blue Gulfmaster.


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Infinity...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Enjoying the Zelos DMT on BoR awlot. The luminous minute hand is not discernable enough from the hourly hand in darkness, so I ordered fat plongeur hands to mod (unless Wstch sells)









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

View attachment 12615561


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Seiko Sunday









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Happy Sunday Everyone!

Hamilton X- Wind for today.

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Turtle


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Was wearing my Sinn U2 SDR all day today.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Helson on Phoenix NATO...









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Lazy no-date Sunday.










And a less than a minute later.....










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

View attachment 12617233

FUBAR Lol!


----------



## mechanical movement (May 28, 2013)

Vintage day. '83 GMT and '76 Datejust.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Like a broken record:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Speedy Sunday. Omega Speedmaster Rattrapante Split Seconds.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The sea wolf today!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

View attachment 12617505


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Invicta Grand Diver 3046 Automatic

*







_


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Last day in Toronto. Only pic I could grab with my watch from Great Britain (Precista PRS-82) was an airport shot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Starting the week with my Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Good week ahead to all









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Monday with Alpina Startimer Automatic GMT.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay










Extra-strength Tapatalk should not be taken while operating heavy machinery. Use only as directed. See a doctor immediately if you have a talk that lasts more than four hours.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3 On Canvas


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Monday blue monaco - -


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

loving this 48mm Seastar today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

SKOBR said:


> SK0BR


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

wellyite said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks to you wellyite. Happy you like the pic and the watch.

SK0BR


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Switch to equinox from MWW. I can't see the the hourly/minute hand or tell time, but I can certainly see the orange seconds hand. Mod in the waiting









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Pumping gas.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

wellyite said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's this model? Do we know?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Tissot Seastar 1000 (2004) for the evening...









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller to start another autumn week


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Closing bluewatchmonday with the Oris65 42 on a Horween Essex leather DrunkArtStraps


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

cariduro24 said:


> Tissot Seastar 1000 (2004) for the evening...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a model I haven't seen in some time. I once owned the silver dial. Great watch.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Wearing this...

Gulfmaster ICERC


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Evening switch...

*Citizen NY0040*








Hope everybody had a nice start today._
~v~​


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Wet Tuesday morning.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

A 007 I picked up from a former coworker


----------



## minty007 (Oct 5, 2012)

Seiko Orange Monster...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III

*







_


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Just arrived yesterday. CW titanium Trident










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

"Speedy Tuesday" Omega Speedmaster "Rattrapante" Split Seconds.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)

Skx


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

aquis -


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gotta wear a Monster on Halloween.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Halloween  with the MWW Beluga's spooky dial 



























It dresses il well too


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy on neutered Omega nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Moon watch on Ted Su strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 On Super Engineer II


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidcrawford17 (Sep 25, 2017)

My Invicta Grand Diver. Very solid underrated watch.









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

A little Halloween Orange


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My dressy diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the Dan Henry 1970  for Halloween with the fam tonight


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

This one at work for night shift.









"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Trick or treat


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

cariduro24 said:


> That is a nice looking watch, what movement did you used?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Hi mate, I do not recall if I ever replied to you, so here it is.

I used Hamilton H-31 movement underneath. Not specially decorated, but different enough from a 7750/7753, so I used an skeletonized oscillating weight for better visibility









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar SS on stingray shoes. Happy Halloween!









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Back to Monta on black rubber









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Quick pic of an ICERC Gulfmaster.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

happy Halloween


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 *
















_


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Helson Shark Diver - 42

Please disregard dp made in error.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

View attachment 12622851


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Can't wear it to bed.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Brey17 said:


> Can't wear it to bed.


Why not? I wear this to sleep:


----------



## Kitan (Feb 6, 2017)

TechDiverGeek said:


> A little Halloween Orange
> 
> View attachment 12621819


Nice shot, I like that dial especially the touch of orange on it


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

freddyb said:


>


Really gorgeous.

SK0BR


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> Great shot, nice diver
> 
> Tapawatch


+1. Nice Diver.

SK0BR


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

2 day old Ti Trident










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Starting the month off with my favorite.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

New month, same watch (only one I've taken with me for the holidays, but I'm very happy with it!)









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Cloudy day Pelagos LHD.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Enjoying my Speedy Pro on a Hirsch Rally Strap.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Sinn 856 UTC for the last week


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> Enjoying the Zelos DMT on BoR awlot. The luminous minute hand is not discernable enough from the hourly hand in darkness, so I ordered fat plongeur hands to mod (unless Wstch sells)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First time I saw this model of Zelos, looks great especially on bead of rices


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKOBR said:


> Really gorgeous.
> 
> SK0BR


Agreed! Nice shot BTW.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum 300m


----------



## herbenero (May 23, 2015)

Helson Shark Diver with grey dial and black bezel insert.
I love this dial! The color goes from shiny graphite, to black!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## davidcrawford17 (Sep 25, 2017)

Seiko 5 Sport









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Steinhart









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Why not? I wear this to sleep:


Hehe, I cannot stand the feel of socks when I sleep!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapacrap


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD -


----------



## Brunleif (Mar 2, 2017)

This bad boy!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Switch for a Russian Chronograph


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Foch said:


> Sinn 856 UTC for the last week


Love the Sinn 856. Was _this_ close to pulling the trigger.


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

First day with my newest addition, Stowa Type B. A nice change of pace from my divers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Navy Frogman now.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Pam today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Black Bay noir on rouge leather for hump day this week


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another Mercer to close the day 
The Lexington  handwound Chrono on a grey DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

New one today










My first bronze watch. Gruppo Ardito. Pretty happy with it so far.



















Have a great day!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

This Sub...


----------



## nitsuj131 (Nov 1, 2015)

Not a diver but still a favorite









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This beauty for the past 2 days









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> This beauty for the past 2 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's very special !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Turtle Thursday









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Tissot Seastar 1000 on Thursday....









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

RAVEN VENTURE


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Thursday already. Too quick with Zelos DMT on BoR bracelet









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Black Bay noir on rouge leather for hump day this week


Nice combo on a great watch!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SRBP 055 Samurai again. This time on Hirsch Pure Caoutchouc.

Happy Thursday.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 Domed


----------



## MrThompson (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

cariduro24 said:


> Tissot Seastar 1000 on Thursday....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I m just quoting so I can love it more


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold, Spirit of America.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice combo on a great watch!


Thank you my friend


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris - -


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidcrawford17 (Sep 25, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## HottyToddy (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Boschett Harpoon White Dial. Love this watch was giving to me by my broker as a Gift.


----------



## HottyToddy (Nov 1, 2017)

First time posting a photo on the forum.... Obviously it didn't workout too well


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Citizen Mission Antarctica









Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnie.mckinney2 (Sep 23, 2014)

cariduro24 said:


> Tissot Seastar 1000 on Thursday....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must have this in my life!
What the model #

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Keeping it casual at work today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

ronnie.mckinney2 said:


> I must have this in my life!
> What the model #
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


It is becoming very desirable due to the lack of interest on the newest version. This is the 2004 year model.. Model # A464/564.

Best regards

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

pelagos


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Doxa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ALS today


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I was going to swap out the Galco for something else when I got home from work, but when I arrived I found goodies from Uncle Seiko on my doorstep. So, instead, the Galco stayed but it was its strap that got swapped.

US tropic:










And not to be left out, the Hamilton got new US kicks too:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic

*







_


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Tissot Seastar 1000 Chronograph Diver

Cheers!


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

IW today


----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)

Goodbye working week!


----------



## watchnewbie2793 (Apr 4, 2016)

My daily beater


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF!


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Desk diving with Uriel . The most legible watch in my humble history









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

FFF Friday









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE Guys! Steinhart Triton On Canvas


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

This One...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

SeaUrchin







today


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Switched to skx mod









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Marcello C - -


----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

Took the NATO off and put the SS bracelet on (Omega SM Diver 300m chrono).


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Leather

*







_


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Late to the party today, I've been pulling my record collection out of storage to see how much room it will occupy in our living room. My wife is not happy, 524.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Swap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Swimming this morning with kids and Boschett Harpoon


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Seiko Saturday









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Right time, wrong date with seiko srpb053









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Tissot Seastar 1000 (again, on MCL strap this time)


----------



## pascal_cl (Sep 17, 2016)

]


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapacrap


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

f74 Hexa


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Avalanche Extreme today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Classic Pepsi and DAS.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Sweet November! ;-)


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Sea-Dweller


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Ocean Rover


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Wrong forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## dcom (Jan 10, 2008)

Not technically a dive watch but I have taken it diving. The watch, not the dog.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

looks great on an iso


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

All zeros all day for me


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

It has a 20bar rating and is a good solid piece, so I spose you could take it diving 

I would.

Gav









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bit of Orange ...HAGWE guys..









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Edit.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Late to the party today, I've been pulling my record collection out of storage to see how much room it will occupy in our living room. My wife is not happy, 524.


im dragging my old "Marantz gear' out now Spun and throw a few oldies on.....Bad company first up i reckon...My girl will give me grief for sure....524 looks killa...


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

Enjoying my Squale tonight with a great bottle of wine!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> im dragging my old "Marantz gear' out now Spun and throw a few oldies on.....Bad company first up i reckon...My girl will give me grief for sure....524 looks killa...


Thank you my friend, Bad Company is always a great choice. Although not on this album my favorite is of course "feel like making love" ...... I still get lucky every once in a while with this one


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Just found the new resting place of my old and beaten collection Spun....Seems to be a new lock installed!! Going to shed for bolt cutters...going to Rock Steady!!


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Wearing the Vintage reliable Rolex Oyster Perpetual datejust,

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Got a bit bored, so went for a spin out the "front" turned out to be a pearler of a run Doxa for me and Oris diamond for my best mate...have a good one all ...Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Steiny today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 903 St B E on this grey and rainy sunday...










All the best

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SKX175


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

Having a hard time studying with the small distraction on my wrist


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Still rocking this "grab and go".









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Homemade dinner with wife and my new skx mod.









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Swapped my speedy with my friends tissot tonight:










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Glycine Combat6 vintage field watch on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Got a bit bored, so went for a spin out the "front" turned out to be a pearler of a run Doxa for me and Oris diamond for my best mate...have a good one all ...Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

116655 this Sunday evening


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Deepsea dweller.....got to do more of it!! all the best Dave


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Marlin Monday









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Old but strong ;-)


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

Good morning everyone! I just can't get enough of this SKX009! Such a great watch!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko samurai









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

SARB045

Life's What You Make It


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Bluewatchmonday with the Oris65 42 on a minimal stitch DrunkArtStraps I forgot I had. It was for an Alpina I used to have but I like it paired with the Oris too 

Have a great week. 
B


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3 of my Pepsi ride.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Going to work with the Helm Vanuatu today on Nato.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Invicta Sub


----------



## Zabac (Mar 24, 2013)

Evening with Sinn 157 Ti, Ar


----------



## davidcrawford17 (Sep 25, 2017)

Just the Invicta Grand Diver.









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sumo on green NATO 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

blue monday monaco --


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Megalodon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Deep Blue Sea Ram









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

My Old Friend...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

Every time I get a new watch, I end up liking this guy just a little more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

For some reason the only nato I've liked .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Pro Diver on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*







_


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidcrawford17 (Sep 25, 2017)

Timex Expedition Scout Chrono









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This thing is a strap monster.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Guinand Flying Officer 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue Military 300


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Alpina Startimer Automatic GMT for Tuesday's tasks.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning  
Gonna be a long day at work. Got the hypnotic dial of the MWW Beluga to keep me company. 
Have a good day. B


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

BBBlue - -


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Newly arrived Zoretto Jota. Home run indeed for those who missed a cayman and want something newer !









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Well it is Tuesday. 








Just realized this is dive thread. Sorry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Borealis today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

11:11 am with my new favorite watch . Grail accomplished with Zoretto's Jota .









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Desk diving w/ the 58 Seamaster



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Hard to concentrate at work desk diving duties as I am high on zoretto jota black version









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Soarway 43.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

ICERC Gulfmaster


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok...have to go look up Zoretto now...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidcrawford17 (Sep 25, 2017)

Timex Expedition Scout Chrono on my way to the VA hospital.









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottwa (Feb 11, 2017)

dEUS77 said:


> Buongiorno!


Great choice for the day, very beautiful.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

2264









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Late to the party again today, pastel while researching home audio. Poor lighting doesn't do this beaut justice, I'll rectify that in the next couple days


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

My Ennebi on one of my straps


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy on nato today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Aquis


----------



## arejay (May 25, 2013)

Watches503 said:


>


That thing looks so pretty

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD --


----------



## B3stia (Feb 1, 2016)

Halios Tropik B

Autumn colors.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Cobra de Calibre 2steel on new solid SS bracelet









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Switched to a grey NATO before our cruise and my first attempt at SCUBA diving


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Momentum Torpedo









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Navy Gulfmaster


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday.

UN Marine Diver today.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dievas Zeta


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning fellas



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Not a diver today, sorry but Couldn't get this one off my wrist this morning so I'll continue with the MKXVIII LPP today


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## davidcrawford17 (Sep 25, 2017)

Casio G-Shock MT-G Automatic Solar









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Seiko SKX009 on a Stracode Oyster bracelet...









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

orange diver today


----------



## ansang (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

The honeymoon continues!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage

*







_


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

K-Man, this thing is super thick, I mean super sick


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Omega Seamaster Professional (Electric Blue) for rainy Thursday.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

aquis - -


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The zoretto Jota satisfies all my watch cravings









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Doxa DS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver today.


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Movado Thursday

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

This Marine Gulfmaster


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday.

Akrone K-02 Blue Whale.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

ROAMER SEAROCK


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines 73 chrono - -


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Shark Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PVD Trieste on Tropic rubber strap for the evening


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Had this one on the wrist for the last 10 days, and I'm loving it. I got the bracelet from Yobokies.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Had this one on the wrist for the last 10 days, and I'm loving it. I got the bracelet from Yobokies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seiko does great blue, and very nice pictures!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Seiko does great blue, and very nice pictures!


Thanks! I'm certainly enjoying this blue!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Auto for Today

*







_


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

jlow28 said:


> For some reason the only nato I've liked .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What nato is it? Looks great.

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

My apologies, wrong thread.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this Artego 300M, really love it!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

@Anrex: Doesn't matter. Gorgeous piece!


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Happy birthday fellow Jar Heads

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

SBDC051


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on leather today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you to those that served our military!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday. Breitling Colt SQ.


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Alpina Alpiner Gmt 4 - On Veterans day. Thank you to all of you that have served!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

blue monaco -


----------



## GTmaster (Oct 16, 2017)

Baume and Mercier Classima would be awesome to wear right now.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Bulova today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

The story of the Gilt hands ...

Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Halios Seaforth pastel to end the week


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

asrar.merchant said:


> The story of the Gilt hands ...
> 
> Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


Who makes that strap? Perfect combination for that watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My now "new" old girl back from Bienne....bloody hell I missed wearing it, now for some good luck back on the boats!! Have a good one guys









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yellow 









Great weekend everyone


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

I actually seen a watch with "that" record ... @HWA ! :Wink:



Spunwell said:


> Late to the party today, I've been pulling my record collection out of storage to see how much room it will occupy in our living room. My wife is not happy, 524.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Oris Aquis









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## LandauV (Jun 30, 2017)

SBBN01


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE Guys!!


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Ti CW










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Waiting sunset..









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seiko Sumo Blue dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Armistice day  so many sacrificed thank you.

Glycine Combat6 vintage field watch on a clockworksynergy autumn brown suede strap.

Enjoy your weekend. 
B


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

SubC today. Just love it.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Going with the MM for 11/11, to those that have served my family and I thank you and your family for your service.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

A day of remembrance, sacrifice and service.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Keeping things running on time with the OT500



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Dweller


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

YM2 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III

*







_


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Scorpionfish weekend, It's raining cats and dogs.









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

OP today - have a great Remembrance Day everyone

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

adg31 said:


> OP today - have a great Remembrance Day everyone
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love this OP and the similar air king!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Grand Carrera today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Sinn U212 today.


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

gmt on for a am hike


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Switch to this early morning...


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

BD-1 on this grey day.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice !

What strap is that please ?

Cheers.

G..


anrex said:


> Switch to this early morning...
> View attachment 12650325
> View attachment 12650347


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Did you change the date wheel? I thought it was black with white numbers....? .

Awesome anyways!!!


CJKOLCUN said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the Luch one-hander this morning while waiting for delivery of the new 
Scurfa DiverOne MS17 LE on Toxicnato  do #3 is in the House and I️ love it. 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris - -


----------



## arejay (May 25, 2013)

Helson









Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

goyoneuff said:


> Did you change the date wheel? I thought it was black with white numbers....? .
> 
> Awesome anyways!!!


Thanks and no that is the way it came.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

wet day on the coast 










500m should do the trick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

OSD for Sunday Football. Have a great day everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Benarus Moray 47.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Chillin on a Sunday with my...

*Orient Ray Raven 1st Gen*_



























~v~​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

ma guarda chi mi tocca avere sopra la testa :-\

Military Watch Company 300m


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire 500M


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Omega Seamaster Professional Electric Blue









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bluewatchmonday with the Oris65 42  back on its bracelet to begin the work week. 
Have a great day. B


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rise and...rain?




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This one again today!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

on top of the mountain


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Not sure what I'll add to the right wrist once I get home, but for work:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OT500 on A trip to the beach on a day with family














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> This one again today!


Hi VWG, your zoretto is pretty cool, I like it. What is your feeling with this watch. How is the quality, it is like Eterna, Seiko , Steinhart, Tiger or like the shame of the watch : the black out concept.

https://www.watchuseek.com/#/topics/4539133?page=1


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Explorer II today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

40mm Brass Helson SharkDiver...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SKOBR said:


> Hi VWG, your zoretto is pretty cool, I like it. What is your feeling with this watch. How is the quality, it is like Eterna, Seiko , Steinhart, Tiger or like the shame of the watch : the black out concept.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/#/topics/4539133?page=1


Thanks. Its funny you mention Eterna, this watch feels a lot like the Eterna Super Kontiki 1973 Reissue. Probably expected since they are both homages to vintage dive watches from a similar era (late 60's to early 70's). The Eterna sells for $1500+. This watch like that one will probably leave my hands because of the overall size being larger than what I prefer these days.

But the watch is a step up from similarly priced Seikos and Steinharts. If you prefer larger dial watches that have reasonable lug to lug this is probably a good option for you. It is a looker and to me plays the part of dress diver very very well. The black gloss dial is very well done. The sapphire bezel insert and sapphire domed glass have an almost seamless transition between them when running your finger across it. The lume is really good and lasts all night....even on the sapphire bezel.

The beads of rice bracelet is a real nice addition for a watch in this price range. The leather strap that it comes on is nice quality as well. (i've been wearing it on another leather strap, until I decided if I would keep this or not). I will say that this watch is heavy and I personally would never wear it on the bracelet just because of the weight. But take comment in perspective that 1/2 of my watches are under 40mm.

Let me know if you have any other questions.

VWG


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Affordable Monday; Geckota K3.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT for the evening.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

This one...


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Scurfa M.S. 17 while drooling over the new Sea Dweller. Have a great night!




























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

It seems like another win...

For the over 40 folks ! Lol

Thank you for your help and comments my good friend. !

Cheers.

G.


valuewatchguy said:


> Thanks. Its funny you mention Eterna, this watch feels a lot like the Eterna Super Kontiki 1973 Reissue. Probably expected since they are both homages to vintage dive watches from a similar era (late 60's to early 70's). The Eterna sells for $1500+. This watch like that one will probably leave my hands because of the overall size being larger than what I prefer these days.
> 
> But the watch is a step up from similarly priced Seikos and Steinharts. If you prefer larger dial watches that have reasonable lug to lug this is probably a good option for you. It is a looker and to me plays the part of dress diver very very well. The black gloss dial is very well done. The sapphire bezel insert and sapphire domed glass have an almost seamless transition between them when running your finger across it. The lume is really good and lasts all night....even on the sapphire bezel.
> 
> ...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III 
*







_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new Scurfa


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Vostok Amphibia









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

I wore a Titanium Seamaster today.


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT on Custom Artisan bridle strap.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

OVR waiting on my OVM to come in










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Steinhart again today. Waiting for the docket to start.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday folks.

Early start with my Omega SmP Blue.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy for Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches503 said:


>


I really like this one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vintage Omega Seamaster chronograph cal1040 on a suede strap for this Autumn  weather.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM again.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Skx007 mod









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> [...]Thanks. Its funny you mention Eterna, this watch feels a lot like the Eterna Super Kontiki 1973[...][...]Let me know [...]
> 
> VWG


Hi VWG,
Great. 
TA for your message. 
Congrats for your watch.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> [...]Thanks. Its funny you mention Eterna, this watch feels a lot like the Eterna Super Kontiki 1973[...][...]Let me know [...]VWG


Hi VWG,
Great. and TA for your message. 
Congrats for your watch. I love it.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Took the dive watch Zoretto Jota for a Jog









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Went with the MM today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

MB Sport today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> It seems like another win...
> 
> For the over 40 folks ! Lol
> 
> ...


You're very welcome. But as I predicted the watch is now gone from my hands. Ultimately the size and weight is what did me in. At 41 mm it would have almost certainly been a keeper. At 44.5 I was having to make excuses why I should hang on to it longer. I really should have known better and it's been a long time since I've made an impulse purchase like that.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to my Raven Trekker on a Haveston strap.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Colors of the Marine Gulfmaster.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Just arrived 051









Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 
*















_


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Work work work work work









Sent from my HTC 2PS6200 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Gulfmaster v1


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

SKX009J


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

But, actually on a leather today...


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Three zeros for today..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Speedmaster Rattrapante Split Seconds 3540.50 Carbon Fiber Dial for Wednesday.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Bronze for a gross day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

DSSD today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Can't get enough of my SBDC051









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

Seiko SRP779J on leather. Have a great day, all!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

The watch that started it all for me...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

PADI with super jubilee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

*
Vostok Amphibia*













































~v~​


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Scurfa M.S.17 No. 30. Have a great one!




























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

With my now hard to find at reasonable price OM2. 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

It continues to be a Steinhart week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Uriel.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## asteve (Feb 10, 2017)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12658751
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loving the bezel on this watch, you are definitely having a good time with it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Kobe Rangeman


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne MS17 on DrunkArtStraps canvas tonight


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Kaki Canvas *
























_


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Seiko Skx007 ceramic mod









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Magrette MPP G-14









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

My just arrived Nodus Trieste... A sunny but freezing day.









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on ToxicNATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta on vintage Omega mesh









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
Started the day with the ManchesterWatchWorkds Beluga Ascent diver 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day members.

Mido Ocean Star V for Thursday.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Very happy with the modded Zelos DMT (minute hand mod)









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Soarway 43 on Isofrane.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

International Pogue day today, so naturally I'm wearing mine


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Fresh off the FedEx truck

Loving it so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD -


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I received my Dagaz parts and just installed it on my SKX399, love the result. Double Domed Sapphire and Sub Insert.


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Have a good one everybody.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

36 000 VpH









Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

MonTex said:


> *
> Vostok Amphibia*
> 
> 
> ...


 that's a great looking watch -


----------



## Mattlamb02 (Nov 15, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Seiko 5 snk805


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Getting ready to head out in the rain for our second grader's teacher conference. Have a great rest of the day people!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_*Vostok Amphibia
Scuba Dude
*_

















~v~​


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

Stevaroni said:


> that's a great looking watch -


Thanks, it's my own mod.:-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Since I don't own a Pogue, it's these same two characters as yesterday.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Invicta Pro Diver Ocean Ghost II Piranha

*















_


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

New addition. I love it.









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

A Ball owned by my brother









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Triple zero today:










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Toxic Blumo today.


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

New Haveston strap for 051









Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on Admiral grey toxic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Still with my freshly modded SKX399, HAGWE Guys!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Casual office-day usually means paperwork and files. Lots and lots of files. New Seiko Solar Tuna (is that a thing? Has anyone nicknamed these yet?) arrives tonight, so this will likely be the last day of Steinhart week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Trieste in the winter sun (let's hope the weather stays like that for a while... Quite cold but very sunny!)









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

~v~​


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Longines 73 chrono - - -


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Sinn U212. I added a SDR bezel which absolutely transforms the watch imo.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The just modded MWW Equinox automatic.

Both hourly and minute hand have sourced out of China after 4 weeks, arrived and swapped/modded for highly visible, white luminous straight hands allowing me to tell time. Hallelujah, I dig it. Happy weekend to all.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Back to the Scurfa to kick off the weekend. Hoping it will be my lucky watch for Poker night tonight. Have a great one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green sub to end a tough week and finally relaxing with some warm immersive vinyl goodness.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

ICERC Gulfmaster.

Now time for Longmire.


----------



## davidcrawford17 (Sep 25, 2017)

My everyday Seiko 5 Sport









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

LLD









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stingray Master Mariner Deep Sea


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

'' Two crowns ''



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Absolutely scintillating

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Not had for $150

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

asrar.merchant said:


> Absolutely scintillating
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn U1 SE on olive single pass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 45 on custom crocs.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 lume shot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

At my 8 year olds soccer tournament tonight. Cold and rainy, perfect for an SKX!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Left wrist (just noticed the day is wrong):










Right wrist:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday.

Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 600 Vintage, 38mm







View attachment 12667455


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Squale 50 Atmos









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

The Marine Master is a badass looking watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Some Marinemaster MM300










Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

MrLinde said:


> kalburnfall said:
> 
> 
> > The Marine Master is a badass looking watch.
> ...


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

This one.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

My oldest Seiko diver on my left wrist:










My newest Seiko Diver on my right:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Helson 45

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Enjoying the Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust...
Cheers!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Terra Cielo Mare's El Alamein.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Steinhart GMT2 Hong Kong LE on a new custom strap.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

This one...

Navy Gulfmaster.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Still on a honeymoon...









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Late post...  Never too late for the A1.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Off to Barbados I chose my smp 300m for the vacation. Will probably be the right choice. Will try to share some cool pics:










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 903 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## B3stia (Feb 1, 2016)

Just a stone's throw from the ocean.









Skickat från min HUAWEI GRA-L09 via Tapatalk


----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Omega Ratrapantte on Monday!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Vintagevdb









We the unfortunate, led by the unqualified, to do the unnecessary, for the ungrateful


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good Monday morning.

Seiko SRBP055 Samurai. Enjoy your day.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

New arrival
Seiko 6458-6000 Mid-Size 38mm - 1983


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

blue Monday monaco - -


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi guys. 
Oris 65 42  on bracelet for Bluewatchmonday 
Have a great week. 
B


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Early am was the Doxa and then switched to the H20


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum 300m


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6 on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Navy Gulfmaster on a stormy North Country evening.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Raven on a Haveston strap tonight. 
Thanks


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

San Marco today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

The simple pleasure of a favourite watch









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seaforth to start this holiday short week


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

From the Jota 









To the Infinity


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Makara Sea turtle








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Snorkel









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

This one...

Navy Gulfmaster.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

This one on the way to pick my daughter up for her first trip home from school.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Speedy Tuesday... 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris - - -


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon On Nato


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Afternoon walk in the park watch, Orient Blue Ray.

Enjoy the remainder of your day.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Another shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Squale root beer for me today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Once more into the breach before a few days "rest" for the holiday. This will probably be the last outing for the SKX this week as I have something new arriving tonight, just in time for my travels....










[Fitting an SKX, on a Zulu, under a cuff is an exercise in futility]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Chronomat 47 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

This watch with an isofrane... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Rangeman


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Scurfa DiverOne MS17 on the Raven rubber from my Trekker. 
B


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Dievas MG-1









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

This one...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

From Paris with love, always great to visit such amazing town


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer Lexington manual chrono on a grey DrunkArtStraps canvas strap today. 
Cheers. 
B









Wears pretty well for a 39mm case


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

40mm DH1970 on a leather nato strap...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O DLC Torpedo.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen 2100 Titanium


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Samurai with modded longer hour hand









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

My LE Solar tuna...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Estoril 300...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale 1545 20 Atmos Heritage.

Happy Wednesday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MWW Beluga for dinner out with the fam


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Suffered another day with this.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX009J:


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Just got it tonight...super excited...honeymoon phase begins...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

r171pt said:


> From Paris with love, always great to visit such amazing town
> 
> View attachment 12675401


Such a great shot


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on a Coffee Crazy Horse Leather Strap

*







_


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Precista PRS-14 aka poor man's SM300.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Sent using Apple II+ Darth Vader version


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

IW
Diver-2


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Longines Hydro Conquest 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Good morning everybody...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanksgiving zoretto Jota









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day and a Happy Thanksgiving to our neighbours down south.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Canvas


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

At least three shades of blue... NTH Näcken Modern Blue for "Boy, those 'savages' really saved our @$$es" day.










Extra-strength Tapatalk should not be taken while operating heavy machinery. Use only as directed. See a doctor immediately if you have a talk that lasts more than four hours.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

A Thanksgiving day garage workout... nope, not drinking the water... Shoulder shrugs...A word of caution: This is what happens when you spend a lot of your disposable income on watches, watch bands, modding supplies, and not quality workout equipment.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone. Grateful to spend the day with my family.


----------



## Teedubyaw (Jun 3, 2016)

Just got this bad boy in


----------



## Teedubyaw (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

This...

Marine Gulfmaster


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Black Bay Black on a Drew Canvas strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one today


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Watch #2 of the day: 40mm DH1970 on a black leather nato strap...


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Frogman today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

a


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

gobble gobble


----------



## Peytoje (Sep 4, 2017)

Black Bay Thursday









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Been blown away by the quality of the Black Bay Black so far.


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to my American friends. Wearing this new one


----------



## davidcrawford17 (Sep 25, 2017)

My Vastok Amphibia and Bulova Marina Star









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III

*







_


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

New addition









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Today!









Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P mediante Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

IWC today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Turtle off the bracelet, on Isofrane.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday. Omega SmP Blue.


----------



## JohnnyZ65 (Nov 20, 2017)

Old citizens auto 8200A beater watch day with nato


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos DMT









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Stolas Harbormaster Gennaker on CUDA rubber. Have a great weekend everyone!









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

...









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 on vintage OD canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Henry 1970 for a trip to the Christmas tree farm


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New arrival. DHL dropped it off about an hour ago. Given my love of Seiko I knew I wasn't going to be able to resist this one even though I've been trying not to add any autos or any watches really. Oh well.

Have a good night!














































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend everyone


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Raven Trekker x Oregon coast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Leather *








_


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO 7002 "Red Tide"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

they say that the winter is arriving... :roll:

... then better taking advantage of this sun and sea! b-) :-d

...to research of old iron, around June 9-10 th 1943! ;-)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

SBDC053









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Just arrived










Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Old but good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

amrvf said:


> they say that the winter is arriving... :roll:
> 
> ... then better taking advantage of this sun and sea! b-) :-d
> 
> ...to research of old iron, around June 9-10 th 1943! ;-)


firstly, I'd like to thank you for your contributions, great pics, great to see watches in actual use,
my left hear, along with a slight but more than sufficient case of sinus developed over time have permanently stopped me from contributing with any of my own, but my love for the whole thing is as strong as ever. 
I 've been meaning to ask, if you don't mind, 
on some past pics of yours you're wearing the same watch on rubber, bonneto or one like it, and now have gone to bracelet, 
didn't the rubber survive, or is it a matter of preference?

reason I'm asking is, even though I never dove waters cold enough that I couldn't use the watch directly on the wrist, I wore the same watch on land and all the contraction /expansion due to temperature variations, effort, etc kept me constantly correcting the strap,
and bracelets, even with extentions, never felt right and always got a grain of sand or other somewhere every time I fiddle with it


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Rover on a Gunny


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Decisions... decisions ahhhhh.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

300


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

At the beach taking Christmas card pics of the kids. Perfect out at 61 degrees and sunny!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Tag today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

This









"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Evening wear









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

King Seiko in the morning light. It's amazing how, even 50 years ago, Seiko knew how to make a dial sparkle and dance with the light (unfortunately, the camera catches none of this, only the scratches on the crystal).










Airman for the afternoon. I'm liking this watch more than I thought I would.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yellow


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

amrvf said:


> they say that the winter is arriving... :roll:
> 
> ... then better taking advantage of this sun and sea! b-) :-d
> 
> ...to research of old iron, around June 9-10 th 1943! ;-)


Super duper shots


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*ESQ Criterion for Today

*







_


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

candy diver


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

hugof3C said:


> on some past pics of yours you're wearing the same watch on rubber, bonneto or one like it, and now have gone to bracelet, didn't the rubber survive, or is it a matter of preference?


Hi, thank's for the question.

I have cuda and silicone straps.

in water they are comfortable but out of the water I don't bear them.

then I prefer to use bracelets.

the suit cuff doesn't vary very its thickness with the depth,

even if to the beginning of the immersion it is some adherent after the first meters it's OK.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

MM300 & Gunny


----------



## CanadaGus (May 12, 2017)

Headin' out to the pool with my Halios Laguna II on a black genuine Isofrane.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cariduro24 (Sep 3, 2013)

Ball Hydrocarbon Magnate Chronograph Chronometer for Sunday!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Borealis Estoril 300









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just finish this 10 pieces watch box. I need your opinion if a wooden top or glass top would looks better? I plan to build other box if some of your are interested. Does 10 watches is a good deal, with a drawer or not?


















Let me know guys
Simon


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

Seiko Landmaster Spring Drive

Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great Sunday Compadres.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidcrawford17 (Sep 25, 2017)

This morning for church, just rocking my Time Force. Now, just my Invicta Grand Diver.









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Getting in the spirit with the SBDC053. Cozied up by the tree watching Santa Clause is Coming to Town with our girls. Have a great night!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> Just finish this 10 pieces watch box. I need your opinion if a wooden top or glass top would looks better? I plan to build other box if some of your are interested. Does 10 watches is a good deal, with a drawer or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crezo said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Tapawatch


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

kca said:


> Getting in the spirit with the SBDC053. Cozied up by the tree watching Santa Clause is Coming to Town with our girls. Have a great night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pickup! Love mine.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Big congrats to Aussie Wade Ormsby winner of this years UBS Hong Kong Open. Well done


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> Nice pickup! Love mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks! After seeing the first pics of it from Baselworld I had a pretty good idea I'd add it at some point. Actually impressed with myself for holding out as long as I did. Haha.

It's definitely a looker. Love just about everything about it. Would have preferred no date but obviously not a deal breaker.

Good to hear you've been happy with yours. Very glad I got one.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

kca said:


> Thanks! After seeing the first pics of it from Baselworld I had a pretty good idea I'd add it at some point. Actually impressed with myself for holding out as long as I did. Haha.
> 
> It's definitely a looker. Love just about everything about it. Would have preferred no date but obviously not a deal breaker.
> 
> ...


Full agreement, Casey. Congrats on an excellent choice/decision. It is an incredible piece.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III

*







_


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue Monday....










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Mod Monday









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Latest arrival ❤


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Oris 65. Such a nice retro feel for a vintage diver.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD - -


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

amrvf said:


> Hi, thank's for the question.
> 
> I have cuda and silicone straps.
> 
> ...


figured it'd be that, worn directly on the wrist every small difference is felt, and I hate feeling the watch free to move, I always wear them tight.

thanks for the response,
good diving and keep showing us those ;-)


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Borealis today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

At work desk with SBDC053









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day folks ...for wearing your watches. UN Marine diver.


----------



## BrendenDonaher (Apr 11, 2013)

Tudor Black Bay chronograph today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

ICERC Gulfmaster.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Switched to this one for a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard On Canvas


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Fave at the moment. 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

My birthyear 6105-8110 on a crispy afternoon 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar SS on Horween leather.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Edox Hydrosub, having a tough time getting this one off of my wrist.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love my new blue Scurfa DiverOne GenII


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

MainePorsche said:


> ICERC Gulfmaster.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Evening watch for tomorrow's wear, Christopher Ward C60 Trident 600 Vintage.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

;-)









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Invicta Reserve Pro Diver on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*







_


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Thank you.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Omegamatic









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

ICERC Gulfmaster for another day.

(International Cetacean Education and Research Centres)


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Longines 73 chrono - -


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm wearing a newly released Scurfa Diver One with the blue dial and yellow hands.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gaopa said:


> I'm wearing a newly released Scurfa Diver One with the blue dial and yellow hands.


Congrats. Great watch. Paul's got another winner.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris65  for me today, kept it on bracelet as it works well for the office but may flip it to the Oris nato next time.

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Stevaroni said:


> Longines 73 chrono - -


That's a stunning Chrono


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a stunning Chrono


Thank you sir -


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

BLNR. Have a good one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Looks good on a nato!



59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ChiefJr said:


> Looks good on a nato!


Thank you! It's so light it certainly feels good as well.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos on Toshi storm grey strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Back to the Tactico TC2


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

SKX on Cincy Strap works grey seatbelt strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Doxa on a MN


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Tutima today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

MWW Equinox









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back to the grind after a nice long holiday weekend with the family.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Marlin









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Skx today and everyday...









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Nautical










...and tomorrow my Deep Sea Chronograph


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Black / Gold one


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avidiver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L on OEM bracelet​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SRPB055 Samurai on Hirsch Pure rubber strap.

Have a great day ahead.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

SARB035









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## DKDK (Mar 6, 2011)

Speedy 145.022-71 mesh. pure Happiness in the sunlight as always.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

legend diver - - -


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Avenger Seawolf today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My soon to be 20 year old SKX173 today.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

671 today


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Again today....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Busy morning, forgot to post.

MWW Beluga today


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Seiko SPB053


----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)

Scurfa MS17


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Another Scurfa. Fresh off the DHL truck. Have a good evening!














































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Procrastinating a gym









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Navy Frogman


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Another fun day in the office.. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Mission accomplished- complete 








In the middle the latest one. 35th Anniversary Frogman


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Not a diver, but 300m WR, still...










Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Good morning everybody.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Just in Seiko SBDC053


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Navy Gulfmaster


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New guy again. Have a good one people.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Jury pled-out, so now I'm back at the office staring down a mountain of files (and no, normally I wouldn't wear a dive watch for such an occasion, but I had a suspicion this trial wasn't going forward).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Seiko mod









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jota by zoretto









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Gruppo ardito numerouno today.










Bring on the weekend!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blnr


----------



## Leia_Mojos (Nov 15, 2017)

Scurfa MS17


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500

*







_


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Navy Gulfmaster 

Really is a handsome Navy Watch. Navy Blue with brass tone metal. Complete maritime functions including lat/long settings for sunrise/set times. Absolute durability and absolute accuracy. Possibly my favorite Watch.


----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Unimatic modello Uno









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Dievas Tactical...


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

Seiko 6139-6012


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pegasus Mercurio







Can't see my picture so, I'm adding another to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry, photos are being weird and edit won't work!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 12698313


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

I know what you mean - having great trouble posting.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

A Sinn to wrap up the week and hitting the WatchBuys NY roadshow lunch time to look for my next Sinn









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I started this new thing last month: once I put a watch on my wrist it has to stay there for at least a week. No surprise then that it's the NTH Azores again, but I did switch things up today by swapping out the bracelet for an Uncle Seiko tropic strap. Good looking combo, if I may say so myself.










[And yes, I'm aware that I forgot to change the date this morning]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Happy December 1st and TGIF









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Divingstar on new shoes (Sandra Visser - strap wizard)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

blue monaco -


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

this site is f'd up - can't get images to post


----------



## davidcrawford17 (Sep 25, 2017)

My new Wenger Seaforce









Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

SBDC053 today. Honestly think it's one of the most beautiful sub $1,000 divers out there.

Now that I've mainly been wearing 40mm watches, think this would be perfect if it were the same dims as the SLA017. Certainly not too big as is and I won't be flipping it because of the size, just think it would look even better.

Have a great start to the weekend!




























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as last two days to finish out the work week.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina ALPINER MANUFACTURE (REF. AL-710KM4E6) with their in-house small date mvt.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly done the 10 watches case for my wife...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Freshly done the 10 watches case for my wife...


That's awesome


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The samurai blue lagoon









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's awesome


Thanks B 

Tapawatch


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RLT for work as usual.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> Freshly done the 10 watches case for my wife...


Great piece.
Great handwork.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

This...


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Rolex GMT II ''Tiger Eye''










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Squale 50 Atmos









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko sarg015 on BoR , until sourcing of OEM bracelet happens









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## flatbows (Apr 27, 2014)

856 UTC on leather Nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Such a good watch. Hard to beat this at double the price.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen NY0040 today:


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Samurai


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

A good friend brought his new addition over. I snapped a few pics.










Bit sad to give it back. Oh well... easy come easy go 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Hydro-Sub today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 On Perlon


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko sarg015









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Today, Breitling SuperOcean 42 on blue Diver Pro III rubber strap


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> Seiko sarg015 on BoR , until souring of OEM bracelet happens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...I've always liked that one...just wish it came as a no-date.
Please bring to our next GTG.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

redzebra said:


> Nice...I've always liked that one...just wish it came as a no-date.
> Please bring to our next GTG.


Date wheel is same color, which helps









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday.

Ventus Mori M-4. Hoping photos come out.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Seiko SBDC053


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Went with the SKX on CSW seatbelt strap for a daddy - daughter adventure to the children's museum today. HAGWE.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Seiko SPB053 This blue plays so nicely in the light.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

BBBlue - -


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Enjoying the fabulous weather today. Crazy-nice temperatures for a December 2nd in Ohio.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Finishing up the NTH's week in the rotation.










Meanwhile, next week's watch just arrived, so it's getting a head start on the other wrist.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Seiko SPB053 modded with Yabokies classic 62MAS hands










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III Automatic

*







_


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

MKII Paradive acrylic bezel










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Went with the puck today.

Have a wonderful weekend friends!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Went with Seikos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


>


Really gorgeous.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

RAM75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really gorgeous.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Alpina Seastrong 









Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Gruppo Ardito 5000m


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Bykol (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Vostok Amphibia 119









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Regia today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 300M


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Just finish this 10 pieces watch box. I need your opinion if a wooden top or glass top would looks better? I plan to build other box if some of your are interested. Does 10 watches is a good deal, with a drawer or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic I love that

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sunday









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Fantastic I love that
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy  I painted and made a glass top, now my wife take this for her watches... I'm planning to build mores if I see ineterest here on WUS.










Tapawatch


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

SBDC053









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Sunday seiko beater -


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

philskywalker said:


> Avenger Seawolf today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That blue looks great!


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster 2264 to start then shifting to the Avidiver for the afternoon



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Gulfmaster v1


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Red one today on Monday


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver *








_


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rarewrist (Sep 18, 2016)

Jack1775 said:


>


Nice shot, about the dog, what breed is that?


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

titanium Seamaster


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Lazing around on a late Monday afternoon.


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Bull shark on the rocks









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Stevaroni said:


> Sunday seiko beater -


Nice seiko and nice shoes (camper's?)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines 73 chrono -


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota starting week of Monday, Dec. the 4th









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Nice seiko and nice shoes (camper's?)
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


thanks - cole haan


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

On my way to do some desk "Avidiving".


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marc & Sons Sub


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 12703491
> 
> 
> Gruppo Ardito 5000m


Congrats on finding that one.

Great looking watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

to sell or not to sell?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

This one...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still Rollin with the Avidiver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

rarewrist said:


> Nice shot, about the dog, what breed is that?


Thank you! Our dog is a yellow Labrador; she's a great family dog.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Pretty psyched about this St. Moritz shrouded diver, minus the strap, I found at the flea market for $5.









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Night watch and latest arrival, Hamilton Khaki Navy.

Have a pleasant evening.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Now that I'm home, Orange Mako Week continues.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

y

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels

*







_


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Having fun with the acrylic lumed bezel.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

FFF on mesh









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze 6105 Homage








​


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Speedy Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Can't really see the green in this lighting.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris - - -


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jota and coffee









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

Dievas Vortex on nato









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sea Snake









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Trying to stay with the same watch for at least 3 days, so final day for this one.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The week of orange Mako continues, now with more orange!










It's like a little bit of summer on this drizzly December morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Chilly morning here in LA...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avidiver and a little woodwork project...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jota









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Going with a Breitling today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Dilysi (Dec 1, 2017)

Really happy this came in the mail yesterday:
View attachment DSC_2755.jpg


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Love the strap!

Where can I get one?





Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 12709907


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne MS17 on Hirsch Pure tonight


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Green one


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

ChiefJr said:


> Love the strap!
> 
> Where can I get one?


Thanks! ebay seller cascade08. Looks like he's out of 20mm at the moment though.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 *








_


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Just arrived









Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Marine Gulfmaster


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Cayman 3000


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Alpina chrono -


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The oranger my watch gets, the worse the weather gets.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sharkey Tuna today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Sticking with Warm Orange in Cold Seattle.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy OTH Wednesday. Ventus Mori M4 now.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue Military 300








​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still flying the Avidiver




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

40mm DH1970 in rubber...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Rainy and cold at H town...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

The Spectrum Of The Marine Gulfmaster...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Another day with Joy and Jota









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

My new to me NTH Nacken...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Limited Edition China GWG-1000GB-4A


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Haldor Abissi for today









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Perrelet Seacraft Chrono


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Day two with the beast!


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris - -


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

One of these Zoretto Jotas









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sea Dweller.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Just picked this up-have not had a chrono in a long while. Definitely a comfortable watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Stevaroni said:


> Alpina chrono -


Love this dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris65  on bracelet for me today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Orange Mako week is interrupted by this Hamilton today while I figure out how the Orient is managing to bend time and space.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Still loving my new Tag today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

This is my terrestrial Workhorse...

Would do well on a dive as well.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Squale today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Turquoise one today


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Like that strap. Can you tell me where you get it?
Thanks



ChiefJr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

BBBlue --


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Thanks!!

Nato Strap Co



parsig9 said:


> Like that strap. Can you tell me where you get it?
> Thanks


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1976 Seiko DX 17 Jewel Automatic *








_


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Squale 50 Atmos









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Perrelet Seacraft Chrono


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

From Saint Barth with Love

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Desert camo in the snow

(In southeast Texas!).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ceramica Shark Mod








​


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello Friday.

UN Marine Diver.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hipster ? morning with my Avidiver ✈⚓.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Yeah, mixing pink and orange is an unforgivable faux pas, but Orange Mako Week had resumed, so what's a guy supposed to do? New (old) perlon strap today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Does browsing count??

I guess I was wearing it...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Bull Shark...










Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Spirit of America on custom leather. Have a great weekend everyone! 









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Helm for today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

This Navy Frogman with pressed French Roast...


----------



## Nosalt (Mar 26, 2017)

16800 Recenty serviced


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jota diver and a work suit









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Ecozilla today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pp









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## CanadaGus (May 12, 2017)

Underwater with my Halios Seaforth on a Haveston Carrier strap.


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Orca on Steel


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Cobra De Calibre









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 On Black Bracelet








​


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Samurai with modded hands









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

Moded Orient Mako Usa 2









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your weekend.

Sub today.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Seiko SSC021 and our first snow so far this year. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odiefer1966 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Sinn U1P


----------



## Brad Alford (Jan 3, 2017)

My Recently Purchased SRP315 Tiger Monster or as I've Dubbed it "The Sabertooth" gets the Wrist today.


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

The bus is always late when it's freezing...










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avidiver on the rocks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Haven't taken this one off for a while now. Easily the most comfortable leather band I have ever owned.










Enjoy the last of the weekend friends!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Avidiver on the rocks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And that shot rocks! :-!


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Spear Diver atm


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Paradive on a NATO.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Snowy sif nart Sunday


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Winterwonderland....










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Seiko sunday









Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m








​


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Regia today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freddyb (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Manchester Watch Works Beluga Ascent


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue jota









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Aquanaut


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna and ToxicNato.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Dinner last night. Went back to the rubber strap.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

This...

Navy Gulfmaster


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster Sunday










And a shortbread version










I don't think the WR will be very good though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Armida A8. Love the brass but the stainless crown still bugs me.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

karlito said:


> Armida A8. Love the brass but the stainless crown still bugs me.
> 
> sent from your mamma's house


Seems that the A8 now comes with a brass crown. Contact them, maybe you can order a brass crown and swap it out.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

SBGA229 for tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1K Automatic

*







_


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO Scuba 7002 Monaco


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

aquis -


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Kamo kraken


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

This lump of a watch has become my daily. Not sure if out of inertia or sheer boredom with the morning rotation ritual. It's on a dressy leather strap so won't class too much with business casual attire I guess.

Perrelet Seacraft Chrono, redefining top heaviness.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Ventus Mori Brass today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart Triton








​


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

sub


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

New Super Avenger today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mido Ocean Star V on a snowy Monday pm.

Enjoy the rest of the day/night.


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

Orient Esteem on croc strap









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Still this Navy Gulfmaster...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Glycine Combat6 vintage field Watch


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Lähetetty minun PLK-L01 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD -


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Forgot to take my "bed/shower" watch off this morning before leaving for work, so now I'll be the dork in court with two watches.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jota again and again









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TedPhatana (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy on vintage OD









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One on a snowy Tuesday.

Have a good one.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Samurai today


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this NFW Shumate an hour ago... We are supposed to got 12'' of snow the next 24 hours.








​


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

New pickup. Not sure of the size, does anyone thing it looks too big on my wrist?









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## W7MA53TO10 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

raheelc said:


> New pickup. Not sure of the size, does anyone thing it looks too big on my wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fine. It's a sporty watch and as such can run larger. Enjoy it if you like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster at the schoolyard










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late to the party. 
Mkxviii LPP all day at the office 









Trekker tonight


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0*_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Last new arrival for 2017









Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Weil tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Decorating with the 2264.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

hun23 said:


> sub


Beautiful shot


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I really want to move onto something else, but this watch will not go softly into the night (i.e., won't be regulated without a fight), so on my wrist it remains until I can finally tame this beast (or it devours me).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sporting my Pelagos for hump day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper








​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy festive Wednesday.

Hamilton Khaki Navy on oem rubber straps.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines 73 chrono -


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

39mm OVM...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

seadweller


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Prometheus today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wearing a sweater in south florida plus jota on Obris mirgan calf leather as temp hit low 50s









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Trying out my new O1V 39mm Gnomon special edition














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hitting the books tonight . Apologies for the poor lighting.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Office day today. I've had this one on the wrist for nearly two weeks. REALLY hoping I've finally hit the sweet spot on this regulation......my other watches are feeling unloved.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Breitling Chronomat 44 GMT Patrol Swiss Limited edition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SKOBR said:


> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


Beautiful capture


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Larry23 said:


> View attachment 12731049


Very nice 
I'll join you

I also went with my  Oris 65 on the bracelet this morning 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

alpina chrono - - -


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A Maranez Kata blue sapphire no date variant arrives. Appears to be a big frenchie homage of the ZRC grands fonds









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

The beast. I was convinced I'd be able to wear this daily as I have several large watches (U212 and AD 300) but this thing is a monster.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More Maranez Kata french kiss homage









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My new Baltic 3-hander. Who says great stuff doesn't come off Kickstarter!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

NM-1 said:


> The beast. I was convinced I'd be able to wear this daily as I have several large watches (U212 and AD 300) but this thing is a monster.
> 
> View attachment 12731525


I was actually considering this one at the time of my latest acquisition, even tried it on more than a couple of times, as I found it by all considerations an amazing watch, but the size is simply absurd,especially the hight of the crystal. 
I wear a PO 45.5 every day, and nearly convinced myself I could pull that one off, I think what finally steared me away is that iwc has been making 2000m aquatimers for decades that'd be ladies divers by 2016 standards, of which I own 2, which made that one feel a bit.. purposefully redundant in size.

amazing watch with (finally) one of my favourite movements, hope you can pull it off


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

hugof3C said:


> I was actually considering this one at the time of my latest acquisition, even tried it on more than a couple of times, as I found it by all considerations an amazing watch, but the size is simply absurd,especially the hight of the crystal.
> I wear a PO 45.5 every day, and nearly convinced myself I could pull that one off, I think what finally steared me away is that iwc has been making 2000m aquatimers for decades that'd be ladies divers by 2016 standards, of which I own 2, which made that one feel a bit.. purposefully redundant in size.
> 
> amazing watch with (finally) one of my favourite movements, hope you can pull it off


Yeah I think the internal bezel makes it appear even bigger as it's all 46mm of crystal. Shame as it is indeed a nice piece.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m








​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Omega SmP Blue.

Have a good one.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

NM-1 said:


> Yeah I think the internal bezel makes it appear even bigger as it's all 46mm of crystal. Shame as it is indeed a nice piece.


it does and, from comparing it to, at the time, a breitling 46 heritage diver, not by little, nothing makes a watch look larger than dial to case proportion from my experience, 
my dad's aquastar seatime didn't feel small at all due to this, even if it was tinny by Nºs.. anxious for the next gen aquatimers which, if consistent with how they've been managing that family's renovation,
I expect to be smaller and with a bezel on the outside. 
good luck with that one, hope you manage to keep AND wear it


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Very nice
> I'll join you
> 
> I also went with my  Oris 65 on the bracelet this morning
> ...


Thanks Brice 
Joined the 65ers club today. Your skills in photography are better than mine though


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

CW Trident Pro, 43mm, lug to lug 50.5mm on a 6.5" wrist!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

my Ennebi on one of my straps


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Larry23 said:


> Thanks Brice
> Joined the 65ers club today. Your skills in photography are better than mine though


Like it. . Awesome

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

SD4k 116600

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Tried and true DJ 41..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

Today is beater day (working around the house). I gotta say tho, this watch is as bang on timewise as any of my high end watches. Love it


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

SBDC051/MM300 strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

This...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

gmt


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Maharishi (orange) today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Alpina Manufacture tribute to KM710 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sea snake









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic

*







_


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Love my only Seiko. It's the SNZH53. 55 fathoms. I really like it a lot BUT.... WHY doesn't the bezel have any lume, I mean at least at 60?!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More Kata , different bracelet









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I've tried a number of different straps on this watch the last two weeks but nothing really clicked. Last night I decided to put it on a junk bracelet I had in my big box o' watch stuff and I think I've finally found a winner! Not *this* bracelet, of course, since it's garbage and tapers far too much, but I definitely think SS is what it took for me to finally bond with this watch.

So now the hunt begins for a factory Orient bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

OVM 39








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

DSSD today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF with the Avidiver.


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Bathys









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

" It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas...." Akrone K-02 Blue Whale.

Happy Friday.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I wouldn't mind a fitted rubber strap on my 39mm OVM but this tropic one from Nodus doesn't look too shabby either.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Going with this Gulfmaster for tonight


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Maranez Kata on strapcode's 24mm bandoleer bracelet









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

Right now? My very latest acquisition.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

New arrival! Zodiac Sea Wolf


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ski-Master


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

SKX009:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Nth Antilles in a weather that's everything but Caribbean...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Just got this one in. So beautiful. Shouldn't have waited this long to get one.

Jenny Caribbean 300 Reissue Silver/Black


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

From  with love!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Seiko Sbdc053 on 051 Bracelet


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ajk1979 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos DMT









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day members.

Christopher Ward C60 Trident 600 Vintage.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Modded minute









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Tradition Stellaris



desk diver

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

my name is Tex, Ken Tex.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

U1SE


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven On Vintage Leather


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Evening switch to the CH1


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Zlatoust


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ending the day with the sub


----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels

*







_


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Muhle Glashutte SAR Anniversary Timer.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Been having a great time with the seamaster in the mountains




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Blurry photo of my Zodiac SeaWolf while watching a wild and wonderful Of Montreal concert!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Lanco Chronograph








​


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

Oris BC4 at Sunday night









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

B42 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

5 days in a row now...


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Seiko Turtle today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the Dan Henry 1970 all morning


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

1968 Snorkel 666 ft.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

UN Marine Diver.

Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Still with the Gulfmaster for the day.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Aquaholic_user (Jul 5, 2014)

Shark diver kinda day


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Zodiac 7750 chrono. Brooklyn NY









Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Boyen (Nov 10, 2013)

Work around the house


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Red one


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

HTTR








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

From this:








To this:








I'm sure it'll change again; in one of those neurotic watch switching moods.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Borealis today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Military Watch Company 300M


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn U1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Not a diver


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

This...

Marine Gulfmaster.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Love the wave dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

NTH Nacken Vintage Blue on Threaded Leather straps.

Enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

SKX on CSW seatbelt NATO.


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Jack1775 said:


> SKX on CSW seatbelt NATO.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Titan today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRPC07


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Afternoon switch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

El Primero



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OT500 for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue lagoon for monday









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Work watch


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Squale 1521 matte


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver for Today*








_


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Just got this Damasko DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Helson today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

West Coast Time Diver in NYC


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My new (to me) 556i. It may be the perfect GADA Watch.... Built like a tank, but dresses up too









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

I'll be rock'n my new RGM 300 Professional Diver today!

This is a serious piece of hardware, the only problem I'm having is deciding if I like the metal bracelet or the black rubber strap more.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

SRP777 today


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

alpina chrono - -


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Still with the Marine Gulfmaster.


----------



## USMC1010 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wearing the Rangeman right now


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OT500 on a cold rainy day.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just missed my Seaforth and swapped over...coordinates well with the 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The blue puck









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Puck on leather









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

I know... I know...!

Just not diving today.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0*
















_


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Seiko 7002-7001 J


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Seiko SNZH BB FFF mod










Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Evening swap


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Walked out of the house wearing this guy (since we're barely halfway through his week)...










...but as I was leaving I had an unexpected (at least with regard to date of arrival) package from HK on my front porch. So now that I'm at my desk I'm sporting this bad boy.










I must say Dagaz did a wonderful job with these and I'm glad I pounced on the "last" (?) one. I'll wear this one around the office a bit before heading to court, but I've committed to one watch per week so the Airman will be back on the wrist within the hour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Brand new from Watchbuys yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn U1 SE on Toshi storm grey leather..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Sub C


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

oso2276 said:


> DSUB1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's the victorinox strap, isn't it?
how do you like it?


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

My Crepas Tornado


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

On the 6th day before Christmas.....

Enjoy your Wednesday.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

hugof3C said:


> that's the victorinox strap, isn't it?
> how do you like it?


Yes. It's a Victorinox and it is very confortable, but for this watch I need yellow rubber

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Manchester Watch Works Beluga on its bracelet today. I'm psyched as I started the day this morning by ordering what may be my last get of 2017... 
maybe as I'm working possibly on the Longines Big Eye after sellin the Fortis and Alpina chronos. 
Meanwhile Today's purchase should land form the UK by The Weekend 

B


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

oso2276 said:


> Yes. It's a Victorinox and it is very confortable, but for this watch I need yellow rubber
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


that was one of the options I had in mind for myself, thick, sharp edges, clean, straightforward design,
ended up going in another direction, but one of my favourites.
in black ;-)


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Deja vu


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

ceebee said:


> Brand new from Watchbuys yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big congrats man ! That thing looks like a dream come true.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Still with the Marine Gulfmaster


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Change up to the Navy Frogman.


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Scafo 500m









Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P mediante Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

My old Luminox on a football strap I just made. Too bad the leather is pretty dry.

















sent from your mamma's house


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Megalodon today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad Alford (Jan 3, 2017)

SRP 581 Sea Monster on a Strapcode Super Engineer Gen 1 Bracelet.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Started the day with my SMPc, but I can't seem to stay away from this combo very long.


----------



## Ldiesel (May 7, 2012)

Steinhart OVM new









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Precista Royal Navy Diver


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 12746861
> 
> Precista Royal Navy Diver


Where's the Double Like button...
Me?U1SE


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fireside with the OT500



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Altamashsyed (Nov 20, 2017)

Newly acquired Bulova Accutron 2 Snorkel.. The bracelet is so comfortable and snug, don't feel like removing it all day..!!


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

This...

Navy Frogman.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

The Raven Trekker got the call this week.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

3 days old and still OTW










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3 with just another Seiko.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Enjoy rotating back into the blue jota. Zorretto sold out of jotas but will be restocking









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

My first Doxa. Loving it ..

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

1,000 years from now, humans will be remembered for 3 things:

1) the printing press
2) blues music
3) Sinn EZM 1.1

Honorable mention to the Magna Carta, but EZM1.1 beat it out for #3


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

A cold day with the Irreantum Magellan








​


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Ugh, why is it only Thursday?

Anyway, Glycine Week as been preempted by Dagaz week. I'm loving this watch so far. Today it's in an MN-esque NATO, partly because I'm trying to decide whether I want to get a proper MN strap and partly because I have so few 20mm straps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Not a diver but I wanted to share my new arrival. 
Just picked up this beauty from FedEx this morning  the Sea Blue dial is mesmerizing and changes through various shades of blue and green depending on lighting. It's awesome


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Wrong date, I know.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Still with...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/topics/4598579

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Explorer II today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Not a diver but I wanted to share my new arrival.
> Just picked up this beauty from FedEx this morning  the Sea Blue dial is mesmerizing and changes through various shades of blue and green depending on lighting. It's awesome


Love those Farer GMT's. Let me know if you decide to sell it one day


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Can I wear just one watch for a whole week?


----------



## Phil.C (Dec 21, 2017)

Hope this is considered a dive watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aggie88 said:


> Can I wear just one watch for a whole week?


I love it. May get the LE Titanium with No Date mvt


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aggie88 said:


> Love those Farer GMT's. Let me know if you decide to sell it one day


Thanks


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OT500 for the majority



















And a little bit of Avidiver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

gmt


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Avidiver









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/topics/4598579

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Cheers from Captain Cook!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Seiko on the shortest day of the year as we wait for the snow to begin. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love it. May get the LE Titanium with No Date mvt


Thanks. I just looked up the LE titanium no date. I like the symmetry of the 3-6-9-12 markers without the date window.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Aggie88 said:


> Thanks. I just looked up the LE titanium no date. I like the symmetry of the 3-6-9-12 markers without the date window.


Yeah no date and New mvt. A true no date mvt with improvements and may even be cosc. Forgot


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

One of the best decisions I made to send back to Bienne..its a great beater









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Can't wear it under the cuff? Wear it over!

Seawolf


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Having Michelin Star dinner.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Last day of work before Christmas; penultimate day of work for 2017.










Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

This piece is really beautiful and of fantastic quality: Nodus Trieste 
I first met the brand here, by WUS - thanks guys, I really appreciate beeing here and your tolerant and nice way to live with this hobby...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun + Drunkartstrap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Ploprof today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon 








​


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Good weekend says Uriel









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Recently swapped to the adjustable clasp .


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Flash the QR code to see the Seiko SPB051 pics review or follow the link below : 
https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/topics/4598579

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mori M4. Very comfortable and excellent value. Love the colour palette.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Like minds Boatswain, Ventus Mori M4.

Good afternoon all, going on my 17th to the 18th minute clearing snow from the driveway.

Enjoy the Christmas Holidays.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

This one starting one for the week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Navy Frogman 

Shot in the dark, and shot in the light.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Loving my OVM39 on this leather strap...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yellow today


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

BIG O


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

VicLeChic said:


> Can't wear it under the cuff? Wear it over!
> 
> Seawolf


Or just have the shirt made to accommodate the watch?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Chocodove said:


>


So sharp


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Crosswind Special









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

philskywalker said:


> Ploprof today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never seen one in the flesh. But I'm sure it's a real eye catcher.

Enjoy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Few pics from the lounge.









Gruppo ardito numerouno on a Zulu.

Have a great weekend friends. And a safe Christmas!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Come on, marine is related to the sea, which is where you dive... so this could qualify for here, please 










Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

philskywalker said:


> Ploprof today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Going the "double like"....crakka of a piece mate


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Wonder if we need to explain what a crakka is?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


 Sandwich Dial !!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mike_right (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue skies









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate








​


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

NODUS Trieste


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Loving my new strap.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day folks and Happy Saturday. Omega SmP Blue


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Playing in the snow


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Puck it









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

sbdx017 Seiko for me today


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Still with the Frogman.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Wonder if we need to explain what a crakka is?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Morning mate...i reckon every one knows that it's a bloody pearler and a rippa of a piece!! Have a good Chrissie all.....Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

This cheap nato strap has no business being this high-quality!


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Brad Alford (Jan 3, 2017)

Blue Stargate II Modded with a Sumo Bezel and DLW Blue Ceramic Bezel Insert.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III for Christmas Eve
*







_


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 12752067
> 
> Loving my new strap.


Well done.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Skx173 vintage Seiko mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven on Vintage 








​


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

Trying out the rubber strap on my new RGM 300 Professional Diver for a few days.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> NFW Shumate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 TRIDENT !!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Merry Christmas  folks

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

..


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

San Marco Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday and a Merry Christmas Eve.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Dreams of a white Christmas...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as yesterday.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Merry Christmas to everyone on my side of the world. Hope you get to spend the day doing what you love, with those that mean the most to you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy Holidays to you & yours



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

This for duty tonight.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Aquis


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Merry Christmas all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I was wearing this earlier...










I'm on my second one now...


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Not a diver but I wanted to share my new arrival.
> Just picked up this beauty from FedEx this morning  the Sea Blue dial is mesmerizing and changes through various shades of blue and green depending on lighting. It's awesome


Please tell me who makes this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

rosborn said:


> Please tell me who makes this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks like a Farer, Rob.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Ventus Mori.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> Looks like a Farer, Rob.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Ah... Thank you sir!

Merry Christmas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

rosborn said:


> Ah... Thank you sir!
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Merry Christmas!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy Xmas and happy holidays ⛄


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Omega 2500









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rosborn said:


> Please tell me who makes this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The brand is Farer Universal out of Great Britain and Swiss made.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> The brand is Farer Universal out of Great Britain and Swiss made.


Thank you sir! Beautiful watch. Of course, you always have great watches!

Merry Christmas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rosborn said:


> Thank you sir! Beautiful watch. Of course, you always have great watches!
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you  
Merry Christmas  to you and your family too


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watching my grandson Ryker play with my niece on his new trampoline.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

What else,christmas lights..Merry Christmas F74...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Merry Christmas Eve❄?

Sugar Plums are dancing while the seamaster settles in










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Happy Christmas everyone. I'm wearing my present from Mrs M. Love it ! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all of you guys! Enjoy every moments!








​


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Merry Christmas Blessing to all my Diver Friends!

*


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

Turtle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Merry Christmas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

I must've made the nice list this year; new SB CSW nato Strap and watch time magazine. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Merry Christmas y'all!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a Blessed and Happy Christmas.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Wishing everyone a Very Merry Christmas ?


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

This year Santa brought me pneumonia for Christmas, but I shall persevere! Merry Christmas everyone!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Azores

Merry Christmas people!









New travel-sized Tapatalk is more discrete, and fits in your pocket without that embarrassing bulge.


----------



## Ldiesel (May 7, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer rubber strap on the Lander GMT playing Christmas ornament 
That dial 









Earlier had it on leather when we opened presents  
Can't wait to dive into that book


----------



## PhilipW82 (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

It's bottom time at down under.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

So beautiful without the X. If only you could stop time right there.



SKOBR said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/topics/4598579
> 
> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

All you need



MainePorsche said:


> Still with...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Provenance!



Moroz said:


> View attachment 12746861
> 
> Precista Royal Navy Diver


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Perfect strap just perfect



matthew P said:


>


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## theknuck (Apr 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

bmdaia said:


> Perfect strap just perfect
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thx.... made for another watch but living happily on this one


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic for Today

*







_


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Oris Aquis

Sent from my new iPhone 8S Plus via Tapatalk Premium


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Baume and Mercier Capeland XXL on Isofrane.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Muhle Rasmus...









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

ten13th said:


> It's bottom time at down under.
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Hey Ten..are you ding the sydney to hobart?

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

NODUS Trieste:


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Seiko SPB051

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Happy Boxing Day!!


----------



## narmi47 (Jan 12, 2013)

Seasons Greetings to All.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Ten..are you ding the sydney to hobart?
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Was at Cairns, GBR. Now I'm in Auckland.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

65









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jota in java coffee shop with electricity, in san juan, puerto rico









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Breit today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

ten13th said:


> Was at Cairns, GBR. Now I'm in Auckland.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Hope you went for a dive or snorkel out of Cairns or Port Douglas, before getting to NZ

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Aquis

Pugo Straps
N80Leather
StrapFreaks


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 12758281


What watch is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

thecuborican said:


> What watch is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Marathon SAR - May 2006, their last year of production.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy Boxing Day!

My first big watch purchase a MAGRETTE regattare 2011 SE with EtA movement. It was a Christmas present several years back. Tipped me into the WIS void










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ventus Mori M4 early Wednesday am.

Enjoy the last few days of 2017.


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Not sure yet, should switch, but too much fun with the NODUS Trieste at the moment...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 SE on leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The bad news? I'm in the office today.

The better news? There are only three of us here today, so it's quiet and relaxing.

The best news? It's my last day of work for 2017!

Still wearing my Benrus-from-another-mother.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Time to leave San Juan with jotablue on jetblue









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod








​


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

Casio Protrek PRW-2500 with newly added and modified tan Zulu strap for today with home projects planned. My go-to watch from my novice collection for such matters. It has served me well and taken a beating. My only regret with the watch is that I did not replace the strap until very, very recently.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3 for this one. Running at +4.5 s/d. Hard to beat the value of the SKX's.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Number 2 change of the day. Wrist time for my Breitling Colt SQ.

Enjoy the last few days of 2017.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

late Christmas gift to myself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Afternoon switch. Just got the BOR bracelet, which is the perfect match for the Blumo.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

This


----------



## RobPagNY (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> 6309-7040 Camo Mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such an awesome mod !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Turtle on Miltat Super Oyster.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Such an awesome mod !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend! Have great Holidays 

Tapawatch


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Aquis


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

[mod edit: knife image deleted]


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Hope you went for a dive or snorkel out of Cairns or Port Douglas, before getting to NZ
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Absolutely! Diving/snorkeling the Great Barrier Reef was on my bucket list. Now it's checked off.

Love Aussie sense of humor and laidback attitude. Here is one of the best item.









.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

If you had managed to get to Darwin, they have a "stubby" of beer that stops most in their tracks! Glad you had a good time and we treated you right across the "pond"....


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Shark attack on ice


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

PO2500C (2005)


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skin Diver
















​


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf today


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Puck on super engineer ll









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Thursday.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

View attachment 12761417


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>




Great look on the bor! :-!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Paul Ramon said:


> Great look on the bor! :-!


Thanks! Really liking this combo as well.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


Could you please share where you got the BOR from?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

redzebra said:


> Could you please share where you got the BOR from?


Got it from an individual, but it's originally from Yobokies.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swap to the Sarg015 on BoR









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

81F in Miami Beach









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

trying the SOH on rubber today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


>


Looks stunning on bead of rice!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly arrived this morning SKX007 Full Camo Mod, just in time to finish the Igloo and tunnel with my Son & Rambo...



























​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Looks stunning on bead of rice!


Thank you!


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Not right now, but today.. Haldor Abissi









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

My new addition!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MAGRETTE regatarre 2011 LE again. 500m to tackle today's rain ☔




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## dangdep (May 4, 2017)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

CW









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Just showed up this afternoon. Darth Tuna.


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Playing some COD


----------



## ce1632004 (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver *








_


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Trident GMT 38mm:


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Superocean today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Favorite seiko blue dial color









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Doxa day


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Three-peat for this one.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard On Canvas


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Boschett Harpoon today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Not a diver but I wanted to share my latest arrival with my DWF friends

Tgif


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Great pick up B. And sharing is caring.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Three-peat for this one.


Love the BOR and watch. A beauty.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

C.Ward C60 Trident 600 Vintage, 38mm

Enjoy your Friday and the long weekend.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Love the BOR and watch. A beauty.


Thanks!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Rekindled love for the puck









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

My new project called "Transformer", the base Seiko SKX.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Back on the bracelet today. Went shopping with my wife yesterday and naturally, I snuck off to look at some watches. I made the mistake of handling the Tudor Black Bay Black and can't get it out of my mind. Ugh, this hobby is about to get even more expensive


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

This one...


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

An old classic...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

SKX on Turtle rubber. Very comfortable combo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

This Beauty,


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magrette regatarre 2011 LE.

Gave this one some love and attention today. Have been enjoying it on the wrist and shoe-horning it under the winter cuffs.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Ventus Mori Brass on a black nato strap...


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

MM visiting family for the holidays and enjoying some dessert and Cab










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Jack1775 said:


> Back on the bracelet today. Went shopping with my wife yesterday and naturally, I snuck off to look at some watches. I made the mistake of handling the Tudor Black Bay Black and can't get it out of my mind. Ugh, this hobby is about to get even more expensive


I know what you feel like... I've been staving off my BB lust for awhile but barely. The main thing that is effectively keeping me away is the thought that Lady Gaga is the new brand ambassador.... lol


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

AndrwTNT said:


> I know what you feel like... I've been staving off my BB lust for awhile but barely. The main thing that is effectively keeping me away is the thought that Lady Gaga is the new brand ambassador.... lol


Ha! Yeah she definitely didn't help their brand any in my eyes. What's funny is that I went into the store expecting to be blown away by the Pelagos instead of the BB. I was really surprised that the exact opposite happened. Now I just have to get my lady on board with another big purchase, which will be no small endeavor. Probably won't happen in 2018, but I think I can swing it in 2019. Best of luck to you, my friend!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## voodoo303 (Dec 30, 2017)

iPotato pic, wearing my MM300 today out exploring.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Xmas present from my girlfriend


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Camo Mod On Canvas








​


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Seiko Saturday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day members. Orient Blue Ray today.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

JSAR today.....demoing a bathroom, and may use this instead of a sledge to take out the cabinet!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The comfy SBDC053









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sumo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Sitting in Orlando Airport waiting to fly back to Michigan...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Vostok









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar Trieste LE on Tropic rubber this morning. 
Really like the clean white dial, i couldn't capture the nice metallic texture. It goes from Snow White to silver


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Citizen Prime On Silicone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

More MAGRETTE




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Searambler...









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Changed to my OVM39 on the excellent Jungle ToxicNato Shiznit...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

SKX for a low key Saturday evening with the fam.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1K

*







_


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12768883


sorry, wrong thread


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Forgot to finish posting this yesterday.

SKOAL !!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

MWW Equinox









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Camo Mod








​


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Happy Year!!









Enviado desde mi Nexus 6P mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Flyback today!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Bathys & Coffee


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

*Happy safe New Years Eve and all the best for 2018!

*


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

still can't believe I made it through the entire year with this one, just a few more hours to go..


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Urs Haenggi (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Day 2 with my Orient Blue Ray.

Happy New Year on the other side of the globe.

....and Happy New Year's Eve.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

B3 Carbon for today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

No date zelos for a 12/31









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Diving in Turks with the AD 300 51


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

Seiko Spring Drive Landmaster


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

This one.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Squale 1521 Satinato


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Seiko Sawtooth today









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Well-worn Citizen NY0040 on desert sand Zulu.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

No better way to end the year with my 40mm DH1970 on a Grey leather nato...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Terra Cielo Mare's El Alamein orienteering watch on custom "map strap". Happy New Year everyone! 









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Still wearing the GS diver.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

2018 here....let the clean up begin...









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Happy new year!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Have a Happy New Year!


----------



## USMC1010 (Dec 31, 2012)

My two month old beloved Subby, I do miss my Polar though. Happy New Years guys


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pegasus Mecurio


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels

*







_


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Wore this all day & evening, so I'm sporting a bit of festive orange into 2018. Happy & Healthy New Year to all you fellow dive watch crazies.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Timing some Panpepato in the oven for the new year.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Rang in the new year with the family.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

I've been in Italy all week celebrating my daughter's 16th birthday and the new year. The only watch I brought was the Breitling. Happy New Year to all!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

After a bit of piece and quiet so I took the hound to the park.









Have a great day friends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Scott6739 said:


> I've been in Italy all week celebrating my daughter's 16th birthday and the new year. The only watch I brought was the Breitling. Happy New Year to all!


Nobody beats Breitling when it comes to making the crystal disappear.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Happy new year everyone!!!


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

CFK-OB said:


> Nobody beats Breitling when it comes to making the crystal disappear.


I've never thought of that until you just pointed it out. I had to go back and do a double take of my pic. You're absolutely right, you can't see the crystal. Cool!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

Great surprise for me for a long time. This hamilton has a great shape and perfectly manufactured


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Happy New Year to Everyone Health and Happiness!
*







​


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Black Bay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikep80 (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko Coutura


----------



## barkerville (Oct 12, 2009)

Wearing my new Citizen Diver today! Happy new year everyone!!


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Lume on my NTH Nacken never gets old

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

HNY!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Happy New Year!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

These two for today




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Christmas decor and Santa going back in the box until next year.


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

BFK










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Happy New Year! This afternoon's soundtrack... old school Montreal punk.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Ok. I'll keep the Seikos going here.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started 2018 with the awesome Farer Lander GMT


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Some days you just have to post twice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Starting the year with the OVM39 still on the ToxicNato Shiznit...


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

off to Huatulco, bye for now!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_







_


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Orange as....









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Haven't wore this for a while. Perfect tool diver but maybe little bit too big for my skinny wrists..









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Hi all. Arrived today! A real stunner.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the work week with the Longines Big Eye on Horween English Tan Dublin Leather  have a great day 
B


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Up

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

0℉ outside this morning. WTF!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Big boy


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Skindiver II










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

G-Shock weather


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Unsure









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Peytoje (Sep 4, 2017)

This beauty has been in my family for 4 generation's! It's been ticking the entire time. Just got it back from its first service in God knows how long.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina manufacture Tribute to Km710 on a DrunkArtStraps canvas.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Some new Seiko orange goodness....


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Exploring the options and came up with this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

600....have a good one guys









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

OVMIII


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 300M








​


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

Orient Blue Ray 2 with Yobokies's bezel









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Still the OVMIII - one more pic:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Dat blue... NTH Antilles on stock Tropic rubber strap.










New travel-sized Tapatalk is more discrete, and fits in your pocket without that embarrassing bulge.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Sea Fury


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day and welcome 2018.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Back at work for both me and my RLT 75. 
Faithful daily beater fresh off a new battery for the Ronda 715 Li and greased and tested gaskets. Ready for abuse for another 10 years (I hope).




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

My wife trying her first WristShot with the Turtle on New Years Day... lol

Hope everyone has a great 2018


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Two line Darth Tuna









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yellow on Thursday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Lander GMT tonight


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The dial is quite something JeepDad! Thanks for sharing.

Not sure i could pull it off but i love when you post it.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Sumo / Tuna hybrid. Well, Grand Seiko's interpretation of a Sumo / Tuna hybrid.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

1st early Thursday morning wear of the day, Breitling Colt SQ.

Enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Nodus Trieste PVD. Bought this as an inexpensive beater and fell in love with it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Green one one Friday


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

The first watch I bought as a result of this evil forum. Still one of my favourites.

Have a top day friends!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love that Carl Brashear!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Oris sixty five 65









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Triton









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart OVMIII again:









together with other "good stuff"...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marc & Sons Sub







​


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TC2 today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF

Still freezing here and braving the cold with the Farer Lander GMT for FarerFriday 

Have a great day 
B


















It felt really cold by the train tracks 









Much warmer in the train  later


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Back to my OVM39 on a ToxicNato Shiznit today...


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Maratac on Maratac










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Happy Friday with my U1 SE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Big Boy on a Bond


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

New rallye strap for my CITIZEN diver...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Boyen (Nov 10, 2013)

My PO 8800 got a new bracelet =)


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlschohn (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*









The first automatic I ever bought. Nothing fancy but I still love wearing it every once in a while.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

All matching Friday ..










Happy Friday everyone!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

CH6


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Trekker to begin the weekend.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

dweller


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

DSSD on the beach today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilipW82 (Nov 28, 2016)

DA38 just came in today.









Edit: Thought I posted this in the general forum, definitely not a dive watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Mesh


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux Seiko 5 SNZF97*

Seiko 5 SNZF97


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A rare sweater day in south Florida . Although Jota's are currently sold out via Zoretto's website, a fellow chap from UTAH, has his blue one on sale .









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Forgot to post by wore the Nodus Trieste polar white LE, 1of10, on DrunkArtStraps canvas 
Cheers.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

The BULOVA Snorkel II is a crazy-good watch for the money. +~-10 seconds per year, an excellent and unique bracelet, 200m WR and it looks great.

I even love the font BULOVA chose for the date wheel.

It could, however, stand to be smaller. Dammit, BULOVA, start making watches for regular-sized people again!


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

116600.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


 SHOGUN !!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj (Apr 22, 2014)

Junghans Navy









Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

6309









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Abyss 2 in for a review.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Pretty solid deadlifts session, considering I could barely feel my hands in my unheated garage!


----------



## RED FIVE (Dec 1, 2017)

relaxing at home with gmt


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Not using the other watches as these jotas









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Swap out ....









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

top left corner / Casio China  Special Edition. Great Sunday gents


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III for Today

*







_


----------



## Brad Alford (Jan 3, 2017)

The SRP 313 Darth Maul Modded Dracula gets the Wrist!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Double wristing at home


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Grand Seiko and an Ardbeg Uigeadail...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

62MAS or Sea Fury?


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

62mas all the way!


brunemto said:


> 62MAS or Sea Fury?


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

The beast!


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Orange to the rescue on this cold wintery day


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux SEIKO SRX014*

Seiko SRX014 & A Little Helper that charges PDQ !!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Orthdox Christmas.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

SKX007 on stock jubilee bracelet in all its rattling goodness.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

The CWC's been on my wrist the last 6 weeks or so. The black leather NATO only arrived last Thursday so I've been wearing it on that since then.


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

A17330 SWA...









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

Home Depot run.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

A splash of colour in an otherwise dull first day back to work...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## mbaezo (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right corner


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Abyss 2 day 2

3000m held up to the Pacific NW rain.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## FSU92grad (Aug 15, 2016)

I’ll just leave this here.....


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PolWatch Vintage Diver on Perlon








​


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sinn 103, leather nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've neglected the Oris with the late 2017 4 new arrivals. Time to remediate that


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ahh Monday's









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Microbrand NODUS - Trieste... makin' MACRO-fun...


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

Love my Vostok Amphibia 1967. Some parts are not the best quality so what...Love the barrel shape and the movement is quite accurate .


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Vulcain Cricket Nautical


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Maranez blue kata









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Emperor...day in a dozer, no beach today...









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Abyss 2 at work for the day.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Getting ready for the National Championship with my Snorkel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The new arrival for me too. 
Beautiful and nice quality too yet I'm not sold 100% on the wrist. We'll see


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Abyss 2 back at work. Only a couple door frames have been harmed.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

mario puzo said:


> That's a really cool shot, thanks for sharing


Thanks
New arrival....loving it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Citizen Excalibur










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Squale 20 Atmos, Maxi MK2 on a 6.5" wrist. Case size: 40mm, lug to lug: 48mm


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

I always come back to this one


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

1972 Hamilton Pan Europ diver on butterscotch ostrich.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Kobe Ranger (r)


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

new Magrette Kara


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 for Today

*















_


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Abyss 2 day 2
> 
> 3000m held up to the Pacific NW rain.
> 
> ...


Good looking watch. I'm pretty sure I like it more than the hammerhead. Thanks for the pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX out in the field:


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Another tuna today...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II








​


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051 on bracelet today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sometimes it's not love at first sight, so I'll have to date this one for a week to see if we can continue the relationship or not.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

New arrival: the affordable panda chronograph from EMG Watches. The DL63 uses the case and movement of the Seagull 1963 with more of a racing style dial.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Its a SARG015 Wednesday










Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

After wearing a 36mm for a few days, my 40mm DH1970 feels big! Getting used to it again today...


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Abyss 2 still at the surface.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

SOH today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

My $5 St. Moritz (Momentum)








It will get a new crystal soon, but I don't know if I want to replace the bezel

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 12796445
> 
> 
> View attachment 12796447


What is this? Looks amazing


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

n1k0 said:


> What is this? Looks amazing


Thanks. It's a Ventus Mori with the dial switched out.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Desert Ranger (L)


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing my green sub for hump day this week


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

My Squale 50 Atmos:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> My Squale 50 Atmos:
> 
> View attachment 12797155
> 
> ...


She's a Beauty!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

This one is Danny's fault. His pics pushed me over the edge.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

franco60 said:


> 1972 Hamilton Pan Europ diver on butterscotch ostrich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's a stunner !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


What is this beauty?

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> This one is Danny's fault. His pics pushed me over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sublime!! Perfect purchase man, thinking to get one too


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> Wow that's a stunner !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1!!!

I super like the bezel


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> Sublime!! Perfect purchase man, thinking to get one too


Thanks a lot !

Once it's on your wrist you'll feel it's a no brainer will regret not getting it sooner, IMO. Instantly on my Top 3 or 4. I need another.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Something fishy and heavy today.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Can you have too much orange?









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> The new arrival for me too.
> Beautiful and nice quality too yet I'm not sold 100% on the wrist. We'll see


Why not sold on the wrist mate. I would love to hear your thoughts. I have tried it on and found it a sweet straight fit.

This is as beautiful a sort of straight case shape and lugs as it can get... in my opinion ofcourse. Totally individual taste I understand.

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 On Bracelet


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Manufacture Tribute to KM710 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

West Coast Time Diver showing west coast time


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one's starting to grow on me.


----------



## Norms76 (Mar 28, 2015)

Ball Fireman Racer


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

48mm Seastar today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

philskywalker said:


> 48mm Seastar today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my favourite bezel construction, like iwc used to do on the 3536 series, a shame there aren't more of those around..


----------



## jooms (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Muhle Glashutte SAR on Isofrane.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Abyss 2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Im in love with this combo of Strapcode Super Engineer, and Glycine Combat Sub GL0088.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Hongkong  Thursday late afternoon ❤


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K today


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

switch up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Wearing a tuna homage I put together since Seiko has seen fit to not make any more automatic silver tunas 

Decased a Chinese clone (the case pressure tests fine, amazingly!), got rid of the junky stuff (including a super awful nh35A that was probably fake but wouldn't run for more than 30sec in either case), replaced all the gaskets, threw an NH35 in there from my bin of regulated extras, grabbed a matching Dagaz dial, and got a Dagaz caseback for it.

Pretty happy with the end result!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

My OVM39 on a Horween Chromexcel leather strap...


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Squale 50 atmos









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III

*







_


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

HAGWE...









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seacraft


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Day.....Evening

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Office closed and working from home. Here comes the ice and snow. TGIF!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Grand Carrera today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 Domed 








​


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Same as yesterday, but this time everything's orange!

Orange hoodie, orange Isofrane, orange bracelet!










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Another day at the office with the abyss 2...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO Scuba 7002 Navy Blue


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Wearing my 40mm Brass SharkDiver today on this green Horween Chromexcel leather. You might think that this is too much green, you'd be wrong...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II to end the week, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Black Bullet with SS insert on Z22 flat vent


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

Afternoon sun.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

My A-13A on a canvas from redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one 








Great weekend gents


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## torogoz (Nov 5, 2017)

The always underrated SKX011j!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Sea Ram









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

karlito said:


> Sea Ram
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mad skills.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue Juggernaut II








​


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Marineman


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

50 Atmos:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

It's been a while since I took the prophet Uriel for a drive









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZJ03


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day folks.

Hamilton Khaki Navy on rubber.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Mono on The Wall










Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

My wife snapped this picture while we were running some errands this morning. Skx peaking out from under my cuff, and my daughter peaking from behind the cart 









Have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Last time for this one, for a while.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sometimes I get why Seiko chose the hands they did.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Newly arrived Unimatic U2B... which I changed from sandblasted to polished, because why not 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

NODUS Trieste:


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko Sportura SNAFO1


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dievas Zeta








​


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

Ocean One Bronze on red nato strap. My Ironman combo! 









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Ventus Mori Diver. I still absolutely love this one.


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Seiko Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko tuna sbdx014


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Squale 50 Atmos:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday folks.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wearing the zorro jota









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

philskywalker said:


> Seiko Sunday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 FRANKENMONSTER !!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Brewddha (Jan 24, 2012)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*titanium Kara*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver *








_


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

CW Trident 600 GMT 38mm:


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369​


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

in bed


----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Skx mod









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen 2100 Titanium








​


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sinn on The Wall 









Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

tritium diver today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Seiko 6rMAS









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The Abyss 2 and boats go together so well




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green sub to start a chilly week, have a great one ahead folks!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Super Avenger tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*titanium Magrette Kara*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic

*







_


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Hard to beat a tuna. Love these watches.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 On Canvas








​


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back in the office after a week on the road.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Seiko Mod today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn U1 SE today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

2nd change for today, Akrone K-02.

Have a great day.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Shogun


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Snow in Texas for the 2nd time this season! Another sign of the apocalypse.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

AMFIBIA REEF









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Number three today, Breitling Colt SQ.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Loving that one, on my shortlist.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Somebody wishes I would quit taking pictures and pet her...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

double post :-(


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

103 Diapal today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris65 for the evening


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love the 65!

Thanks for posting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Orange MM


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

My new Ennebi Fondale


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

in darkness, in bed, Oris Aquis


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> My new Ennebi Fondale
> 
> View attachment 12813327


Congrats. It's on my shortlist too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Armida A12


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko SNA281


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

SSC015P1 Solar Chrono


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Waiting the school bus with my Son








​


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Every puck day is good day









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Aramar Sea Fury


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning members. Ulysse Nardin Marine Diver for the day.

Have a good one.


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Orca Torpedo on 5-link bracelet.
German microbrand goodness...









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

It's snowing again, so it's another half-day at work.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Halios puck with my 7day old baby girl. What a whirlwind this first week has been! And the puck has no sharp edges so it's my go-to newborn watch 



















Who knows, maybe she will love watches like her dad. She seems to like this one!

Have a great day friends. I will 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sub earlier...this now. Why? Because I got two new natos in the mail and didn't feel like taking the bracelet off. :-d


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

loving my Seiko today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

My deepest rated watch. I really wish Breitling continued to make the Superocean at 1500m. I know you can get lots of watches now that exceed this depth, but when these Superoceans first came out, there weren't many. And arguably none that did it in such a small watch. Love this thing.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Huge congratulations!

Thank you for sharing your joy.

Enjoy these days.



Bendodds360 said:


> Halios puck with my 7day old baby girl. What a whirlwind this first week has been! And the puck has no sharp edges so it's my go-to newborn watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar LE Trieste on canvas


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Starting the bonding time with the Sea Quest 1000. Nice to have one back after a year long absence.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IMG_2246 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Mid-size..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Wilson Sub 








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Manufacture Tribute to KM710 on DrunkArtStraps canvas 
Have a great day.


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Dagaz Thunderbolt.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Davosa Ternos Blue on Blue, 40mm on a 6.5" wrist, for comparison purposes!​


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

16610LV


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Raven vintage


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Prometheus today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Double Dome Sumo


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

PADI Turtle on new Strapcode Angus Jubilee bracelet. Love how it feels and the craftsmanship.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

OVM39








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ventus Mori at Sea




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Marlin 44 on Horween leather.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Sub


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto comfort









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Explorer II, came in today!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blue thursday


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 today


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> 16710 today


So nice


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> So nice


Many thanks Brice


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

Omega SMP


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Gruppo ardito on sand coloured Zulu.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Vintage Timex Military Field Watch

*















_


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

Working night shift with my Orient Ray.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman II


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)

There are some interesting pieces here!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum 








​


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Feeling the Ploprof today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday with the Lander GMT 

TGIF


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

...my Steinhart OVMIII on a new Colareb strap:


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

ORCA on Steel


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Landmaster GMT.....as likely to go diving as my divers.


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ending the week with the same one I started with.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

New Doxa day!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

This watch doesn't get much wrist time, and I'm afraid that in these short winter days it's not getting enough light to stay fully charged, so I decided to take it out for a spin. Unfortunately, being hidden under shirt and coat sleeves, I'm afraid it's still not seeing much daylight from which to top up its battery.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this Pantor Seahorse, the bracelet itself made the watch!

















​


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

New to me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

2007 Tuna


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Marathon today.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ventus Mori. My most accurate automatic.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Ventus Mori. My most accurate automatic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The boat pics are my favorite..


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I wore my Seaforth to end the week, great weekend ahead folks.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally starting the weekend with my 28-yr Old Breitling Chrono


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AndrwTNT said:


> The boat pics are my favorite..


Thanks!
I can do boat pics. I'll try to keep them coming in this thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy weekend gents


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Weekend watch!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mori fireside 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Grand Seiko Hi-Beat Diver.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Going to my godsons birthday









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Triple7 back in rotation, great watch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux ICE MONSTER !!!!*

ICE MONSTER !!!!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Nimo today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart Triton, HAGWE Guys!








​


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

HAGWE


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a pleasant Saturday.

Mido Ocean Star V.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

pepcr1 said:


>


interesting nato, which one's that?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Puck Saturday on super engineer ll









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monod (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 Solar Diver again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Like this one way more than I thought I would.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

hugof3C said:


> interesting nato, which one's that?


It's a Meyhofer nato.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sea Quest 1000. cheap and Cheerful.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Enjoying a tasty beverage 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

Just took this off ...








... and put this on.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Yeah I know that the day and date is off.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III

*







_


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

MuckyMark said:


>


IMHO this ninja deserves different bracelet. This jubilee suits watches with round shapes like 007 and turtle, but Samurai has sharp edges so maybe something like super engeneer will do better?

Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub








​


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Marata









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Herman65 (Nov 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Armida A12 "Cape Cod" L.E.


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday Folks.

Please excuse the lint at the 6th minute marker. Just too much of a bother to retake the shots.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar Trieste LE on a grey DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Armida A12 "Cape Cod" edition.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko ProspeX SSC485


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

pekshn89 said:


> IMHO this ninja deserves different bracelet. This jubilee suits watches with round shapes like 007 and turtle, but Samurai has sharp edges so maybe something like super engeneer will do better?
> 
> Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


Seems to be the consensus on other posts also.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Happy Sunday Folks.
> 
> Please excuse the lint at the 6th minute marker. Just too much of a bother to retake the shots.
> 
> ...


 I blame it on the SD card !!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

ML Ponto S today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alpina









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Stormy Day on the Coast 

Sea Quest 1000.









































































Also played with the Seaforth.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Another blue dial beauty









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I was thinking of selling this for profit but wearing this now, I just can't!


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Beater today


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Let's go Iggles!










Add a bottle of all new Tapatalk to a tank of gas for more power, better mileage, and longer life.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I stuck with my go to for a really nice relaxing Sunday.


----------



## OrdinaryBob (Jan 22, 2018)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1K Automatic

*







_


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

62MAS


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Mühle









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speedy today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sea Diver today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

New week...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Time to work









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5513 `65









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Next up, Squale 20 Atmos 1545 root beer bezel on Hirsch Windsor straps.

Happy Monday folks.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Anglo Irish said:


>


That's a beauty rarely seen. I gather it's a new arrival. Congrats and well done.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage








​


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Just arrived.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Been trying to figure out which I like better, I think the SNK case is too small for my arms since I am very tall and have monster arms. But among all of my (too) many watches, never had a white diver, so I figured I'd fix it. Threw a Murphy bezel on it, and it's Dagaz's new wave dial. They're hard to see unless the angle is just right.

First pic is the SNK case, the rest are post-recasing (well, back into the original case).

Waiting for a white canvas strap to match!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pepsi to start the week


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne GenII this evening


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriends Gulfmaster ❤


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

at 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Evening switch to these 2























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical Hand Winder w/42 Hour Power Reserve on Honey Leather

*







_


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD - -


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

On the road, getting ready to visit and serve client in Saratoga/Albany









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Beautiful watch -



Watches503 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Second verse same as the first...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My friend's Nomos to start the day
I really like this dial, nice colors and the mvt doesn't suck either


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> My friend's Nomos to start the day
> I really like this dial, nice colors and the mvt doesn't suck either


The Ahoi. This is a watch that's been on my radar for quite some time... Love everything about it. But, I worry about how it would look on my 8.5" wrist.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watermanxxl said:


> The Ahoi. This is a watch that's been on my radar for quite some time... Love everything about it. But, I worry about how it would look on my 8.5" wrist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


It's a beautiful dial. I struggle with the lug style still. It wears a bit long for my 7" wrist. Probably ideal on a 7.5" wrist but all wrists are different and so are tastes.  i highly recommend people try Nomos Watches on before buying if at all possible


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's a beautiful dial. I struggle with the lug style still. It wears a bit long for my 7" wrist. Probably ideal on a 7.5" wrist but all wrists are different and so are tastes.  i highly recommend people try Nomos Watches on before buying if at all possible


My local AD only has the 35mm Tangente at this time... Not gonna work on my "ham hock" brother. 
I'm hoping that the 40mm will have a greater wrist presence because...I NEED that Ahoi.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watermanxxl said:


> My local AD only has the 35mm Tangente at this time... Not gonna work on my "ham hock" brother.
> I'm hoping that the 40mm will have a greater wrist presence because...I NEED that Ahoi.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


The 40mm wears significantly larger than 40 imo. It's all dial and also the crown guards coming out of the case at an angle expand the case out and give it a larger appearance. It's about 43-44 diameter total looking at the 9-3 axis.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m On Canvas








​


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Stevaroni said:


> Beautiful watch -


Thanks a lot !


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

One of this H2O ORCA'S


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Squale 50 Atmos:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Dude, where's my crown?


----------



## RBear (Apr 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> The 40mm wears significantly larger than 40 imo. It's all dial and also the crown guards coming out of the case at an angle expand the case out and give it a larger appearance. It's about 43-44 diameter total looking at the 9-3 axis.


Agree. The Ahoi is a beast. It was on my want to buy list until I tried it on. Was clearly too big for my 7 inch wrists. Conversely, the new 62mas reimagines, at 42.6mm are absolutely fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

A little orange today


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Hulk on JPM leather today


----------



## greo (Sep 10, 2016)

Back to this


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This old thing


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Astor + Banks









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 *


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Rado again today:


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Afternoon beer and a bronzo.

Cheers!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just in .... Revue Thommen Airspeed 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

The right way..


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

SKX013









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Squale with new Erika's Originals MN Black Ops strap. Very nice combo.









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

...rare reference.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Longines -


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The week of Steinhart continues.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day folks and Happy Wednesday.


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart OVM MKIII


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Astor + Banks financial institution sounding watch brand









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This'll work. NTH Näcken Vintage Blue on tribute to MN premium seatbelt NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










Add a bottle of all new Tapatalk to a tank of gas for more power, better mileage, and longer life.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod








​


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

New Revue Thommen Airspeed









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris 65  diver today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Nomos Ahoi Atlantik Datum


----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Perlon mounted everyman 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

SKX009










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Tuna lume!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Sub on a magic 8 ball


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

My heirloom 5513 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing my 1815 for hump day this week


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Strap change


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Squale 50 Atmos:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yellow today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RLT at sea










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

Skinny Rogers said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


absolutely spectacular


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Nighthawk









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

For the hockey fans...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Astor Bank









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and Happy Thursday folks.

UN Marine Diver today.


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Newly acquired Tudor Prince Oysterdate 'Jumbo'









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Old reliable


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

*Hopefully* my last day of work this week. We'll see.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart OVMIII:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Took it off to admire. Awesome acquisition and very under-rated, IMO.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Tisell Sub, case size 40mm, lug to lug 47mm on a 6.5" wrist.​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

Helgray LeMans


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pantor Seahorse








​


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Makara Octopus










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Banking with Astor









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sinn 103 Diapal this Thursday


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Sinn 103 Diapal this Thursday


Sweet Sinn!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

MuckyMark said:


>


How's this for meta?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III Automatic

*







_


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings on Australia day


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OT500
Doesn't really look that big or pointy in real life.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

IWC Aquatimer.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 12838727


Awesome combo ! Who made that canvas ?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Our friend drunkart 



Watches503 said:


> Awesome combo ! Who made that canvas ?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> Our friend drunkart


Awesome ! He's the man. I'm on hen waiting list 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

HAGWE all









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Scuba dude!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Chronomat today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Happy Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Finishing the week with the same one I started with.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

ORCA


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday with my Lander GMT

TGIF.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Sinn 103 Diapal this Thursday


It's a beauty!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> It's a beauty!


Thank you Simon!


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Turning 40 in a couple of weeks, so I picked up a small early present to mark the occasion. Nothing huge, but would prefer to spend the rest of the money I had in my budget on home improvements the whole family can enjoy (does that make me less of a WIS?)

Anyway, I picked up an an all brushed Armida A11 and I absolutely love it. I have ridiculously small wrists, so it fits me perfectly and almost has kind of a dive/field watch vibe on a nato due to it's diminutive size. Also, can't say enough great things about Armida's CS. I ordered the watch on Wednesday afternoon and I received it from Hong Kong this morning. And, that was the basic shipping, which was FREE. I was floored. The bracelet it came on is really nice too, just need to get some smaller screwdrivers today to resize it.

All in all, very pleased. Happy Friday, all.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day folks and Happy Friday.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Snap ! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Friday reminder... ;-)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Orthos Commander 300 forum project watch on regimental NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










Add a bottle of all new Tapatalk to a tank of gas for more power, better mileage, and longer life.


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 12840301


Meta X2


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Ginseng108 said:


> Meta X2
> 
> View attachment 12840623


.

 Excellent!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Steinhart Triton
















​


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Astor + Banks were the crossed streets where this micro owner grew up in the suburbs of Chicago. All this time I thought it was a swiss bank









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

I like the strap!

where can I get one??



> ​


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Tudor BBN to end the week


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OT500 on a grey drizzly day



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Couch surfin...all my sons have still to return from Australia day celebrations, looking forward to a few "coldies" with them...have a top day guys..Dave









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Deep Blue in blue









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## 612pab (Oct 5, 2017)

Bell & Ross









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one 








Great weekend everyone


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Couch surfin...all my sons have still to return from Australia day celebrations, looking forward to a few "coldies" with them...have a top day guys..Dave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Emporer is looking good Dave. Happy Australia Day to you & our Aussie friends !!


----------



## RIB333 (Sep 13, 2009)

Squale Tiger, latest purchase.
Just put it on the mesh. Didn't think I was going to like the mesh looking at pictures, but figured I'd give it a try.

I was right, don't like it, love it.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> The Emporer is looking good Dave. Happy Australia Day to you & our Aussie friends !! [/QUOTe
> 
> Hey Paul,
> its a bloody good bunch of crew on WUS, which makes for some great banter between us all across the "pond" and beyond....have a good one!!
> All the best mate Dave


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Chronograph Diver


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

And Again the famous H2O ORCA on Steel ( most comfortable Bracelet)


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Pelagos on my birthday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

https://s9.postimg.org/i6xaubvgf/99532_EA6-1_F44-4_DEB-_AAD7-4_E4_CEA4_FB342.jpg


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Micro watch brand named after 2 streets who in turn are named after Chicagoan famed baseball player Ernie Banks and the NY tycoon John Jacob Astor. Brand owner grew up on these streets near LSD.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

Squalematic atmos 60









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


That is a good combo! Makes me want to dig out my own Squale Blue Ray and shark mesh to test it out! 

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

BOR + 003.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Saturday Sinner









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 World Time SRP125J


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Desk Diving



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

centurionavre said:


> That is a good combo! Makes me want to dig out my own Squale Blue Ray and shark mesh to test it out!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Oldie on Isofrane today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 612pab (Oct 5, 2017)

Momentum Deep 6. My brand new beater.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

When it's hot and humid. The goto is steel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

ceebee said:


> Pelagos on my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a top day mate..

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Oldie on Isofrane today


Pearler Spun!!!

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> Have a top day mate..
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Almost dinner time. Steak and mini crab cakes for dinner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Samurai on a beautiful sunny Saturday


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Pearler Spun!!!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Thank you my friend, I've wanted one of these since I was a kid just now got around to it.


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Citizen Excalibur









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Thank you my friend, I've wanted one of these since I was a kid just now got around to it.


Looks made for your wrist mate...killa piece


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Tuna -015









Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveD said:


> Samurai on a beautiful sunny Saturday
> 
> View attachment 12843521


That's a bold blue. Looks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Blue wave small second "kettle" ...have a good one all









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

Seiko SBDC053... now looking to get a mesh bracelet for it.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*ESQ Criterion by Movado

*







_


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Shoes swap


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Sturmanskie








​


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Have not worn this little gem in a long time.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Sunday Sumo in morning light


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Have a great Sunday!!!


----------



## Eldridge58 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hublot Big Bang king diver in rose gold


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko Chrono SNA225

BACK IN BLACK !!!


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

NODUS Trieste Navy:


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Super Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

PVD...have a good one guys









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

sal4 said:


> Seiko SKXA35 on Super Jubilee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YELLOW !!!!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

50 Atmos









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

This was once a grail now it’s my daily beater


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Fortis today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Citizen Eco-Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels *









_


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avidiver for day 2.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)

hugof3C said:


> View attachment 12845189


Very nice shot


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Continuing on...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

9937


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

NODUS Trieste Navy


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

this has become my go to office watch. Yeah it's big, and it's the biggest watch I own but it fits my wrist so well and comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Soaking


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Recent arrival.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Enjoying this while I can...


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Scafo!









Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5010 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day folks. Taking a bit of time posting as the forum keeps on crashing.

Breitling Colt SQ today. Considering letting this one go. Been awhile since I've worn this. But everytime its's on my wrist, I check it against Time Gov., it is precise to the second. Will use as my reference to check my other mechanicals.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A little dreary at the office today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

6309









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

In the movies with Squale









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 12849415


Greatpic mate...like that piece a lot..

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Quiet morning...have a good one guys









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6. German microbrand goodness...









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue Jenny









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Lander GMT for the evening


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K the perfect everyday watch to start the week


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver *








_


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> Greatpic mate...like that piece a lot..
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


.

Thanks Dave! I finally figured out how to do a "hand in the pocket" glamour shot, lol.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Rado Captain Cook, black dial, non-limited edition:


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Watches503 said:


>


Absolute Pearler!!

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Absolute Pearler!!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot brother !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Turtle Tuesday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

BB FFF









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jenny on NATO









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris65  today


----------



## Watch_Me6777 (Jul 3, 2016)

New arrival, Tisell Sub


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Bought the bracelet for another option on my daily wear.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Seastar today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jenny Caribbean on BoR









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Aquaracer


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

NODUS Trieste with a Seiko SKX009 in its back...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> Jenny Caribbean on BoR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a beautiful watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Prometheus









Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5010 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you Luis. For whatever reasons, a few watches I was waiting for years to surface, came up at the same time and I was able to strike while the iron was hot. Kudos to the Ruggs from San Francisco(Andrew) who was a total pro in selling this and package.shipping. I owe him a feedback on that forum



Watches503 said:


> Such a beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 On Canvas








​


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Magrette with some rather expensive new boots on.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 today


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My old A17330...great work watch









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Still with the Unimatic. Addicted to that doooome!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Lander GMT on DrunkArtStraps canvas tonight


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson "Chocolate Shark" Diver on cobra leather.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a top day guys..









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj (Apr 22, 2014)

Parnis explorer with sterile dial









Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Monster!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks great on a mesh!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Omega simple









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Tactico TC2 today


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

B42 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Like a broken record...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> Looks great on a mesh!!


Thanks! 
I think so too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

FULL MOON TONITE !!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire 500M On Canvas


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More Jenny









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

I've been wearing this for days... now with the new Balistic Nylon Blue NATO strap!


----------



## Rectigrade (Apr 15, 2017)

Timex IQ depth gauge on a green nato


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Squale 50 Atmos









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Turtle mod









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## cavsfan13 (Jun 22, 2017)

Seiko SSC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

findarato said:


> Turtle mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that looks so awesome nicely done.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> Wow that looks so awesome nicely done.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks. Single domed sapphire from One Second Closer and steel bezel insert from Yobokies. Pretty happy with it...

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Pantor Sea Lion, fresh in for a review.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Doxa has been on the wrist for the last few days









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sinn UX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

40mm DH1970 today...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seaforth on Colareb for hump day, the weekend is getting closer!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Manufacture


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

Seiko SBDN003 at the movies









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Aquis


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Turtle Thursday









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 857 UTC. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

real rare..


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SR 600T-Graph...have a good one all









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

GS Hi-beat diver. I'm not going to lie, I love everything about this watch.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Rocking my Sub today:










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriends new one ( green )


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 12855913
> 
> 
> View attachment 12855915


Great shots


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Long time no see Pachoe. Take good care


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tennis with Jenny









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZ447


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

When will this Steinhart streak be broken? I don't know, but the longer I wear it the more accurate it gets each day, so at this point I'm afraid to take it off.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nodus Trieste Polar White LE today.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD4k


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Camo Mod








​


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bond...James Bond


----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

PO 2500.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Scuba 2002 Mod.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

guspech750 said:


> Have not worn this little gem in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch /strap comb.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Anonimo D-Date on OEM shark shoes



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddyhanna (Aug 25, 2007)

IMG_0533 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Astor and banks on presidential bracelet from watchgecko. No swimming though as fitted curved link is not solid









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Checking the time while checking the mailbox........ in socks.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

... a trx training strap: garage workout from earlier.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Pantor Sea lion. Another wet one for day two of the test drive.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right bottom corner


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Ploprof tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad Alford (Jan 3, 2017)

Rockin the SRP 495 Black Stargate II. She's been Modded with a Lucious Purple AR Sapphire.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

7th day in a row, I can change to anoth watch tomorrow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic

*







_


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shots


 Thanks!


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Press (Aug 3, 2017)

Casual friday.


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Cascais..wasn't keen on this when it arrived 6 months ago but it has grown on me









Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Man I'm ready for the weekend. Bring it on!

Have a good one friends!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

HAGWE guys









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Enjoying my new arrival SBDC053 on bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Peeking out like some sort of rodent in Pennsylvania.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn U2 SDR! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Just in Halios Puck 2


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

TGIF and already February. Ventus Mori M4.

Have a good one.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Double Post


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Friday evening, time to change to the Monster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Bernhardt Binnacle Diver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Pantor Sea lion day 3...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

love me some puck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Bulova 96b229 on black Hadly Roma canvas/leather strap.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing my 103 to end the work week


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate On Canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late to the party but I've been wearing my New Monta Triumph since it landed this morning  can't wait to be home to size and mount the bracelet 
Cheers. 
B


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Late to the party but I've been wearing my New Monta Triumph since it landed this morning  can't wait to be home to size and mount the bracelet
> Cheers.
> B


Sharp looking watch! Never heard of the brand. Initial impressions?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Seawolf today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Bottom one today 








Great weekend gents


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Late to the party but I've been wearing my New Monta Triumph since it landed this morning  can't wait to be home to size and mount the bracelet
> Cheers.
> B


That is one hell of a great watch design and the bracelet must be something else! I'm looking at pictures of this for some weeks now every now and then. Congratulations on your excellent taste! b-)|>

--

Squale 50 Atmos:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

raheelc said:


> Sharp looking watch! Never heard of the brand. Initial impressions?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Thanks. 
Great first impressions. I got to meet one of the partners of Monta/Everest for drinks last week and see them in the metal, talk about the brand, the Manufacture... 
i was sold. Ordered j'me Wednesday night.  quality is top notch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> That is one hell of a great watch design and the bracelet must be something else! I'm looking at pictures of this for some weeks now every now and then. Congratulations on your excellent taste! b-)|>
> 
> --
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I am glad I finally got off the fence and ordered. Top notch quality. Good guys too. 
The bracelet is awesome. Super comfortable


----------



## coveryour6 (Apr 12, 2009)

Helson Buccaneer


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your weekend.

Scurfa Diver One.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3 On Canvas








​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

titanium Magrette Kara


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Spending Saturday with my New SBDC053 on peanut strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sinn 104 today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko day









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No surprise here, the Monta Triumph on bracelet today 
I went to my AD and the owner was wearing his too


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


 MONSTER !!!!


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gotitonme (Sep 2, 2011)

Brass Armida A1... aka, "The Crustacean" 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Working on a Saturday: thumbs-down
Bernhardt Binnacle Diver: thumbs-up


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Pantor Sea lion, day 4.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Evening switch to the Lawless Diver 45 on hornback gator. Have a great Saturday evening.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III

*







_


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jay_ptc (Jan 29, 2018)

My Padi baby tuna


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Let's make it 2 Padi baby tuna's in a row


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Seamaster 2254.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## ziroinsane (Apr 6, 2017)

Always at work with me whilst working in Security due to its precision and multifunctionality. Yet, Starting next month the Navyhawk will assist me in my new Police job.


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

NODUS Trieste


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Friends









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Tudor today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper








​


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Astor & banks Pilomatic B2 on President curved end bracelet sourced from watchgecko









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Turtle mod. Have a nice Sunday.









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday folks. Christopher Ward C60 Trident 600 vintage 38mm on quick release camel vintage leather straps.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still honeymooning with the grey dial Monta Triumph on the bracelet. So comfortable, very nice finish and love the grey dial with a touch of Red. 
Have a great Sunday. 
B


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

It's All Fresh & Light today...Heroic18 MS7300 strapped up on a "Rolko"!



























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

No diver today; instead a pocket watch adapted; Tissot Heritage 1936 with hunters caseback 









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Jay_ptc (Jan 29, 2018)

Happy rest of sunday watchfam and WUS  SKZ with some company


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

layin lo with 007 -


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ready for the game.










Add a bottle of all new Tapatalk to a tank of gas for more power, better mileage, and longer life.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Beautiful day here in Az 78° & it's only February

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Beautiful day here in Az 78° & it's only February
> 
> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


This is the first pic I've seen where I really liked this watch. it might be weird to say, but i think it must be the ink, sort of balances out the look of the watch for me. well done!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

cave diver said:


> This is the first pic I've seen where I really liked this watch. it might be weird to say, but i think it must be the ink, sort of balances out the look of the watch for me. well done!


Thanks or the strap, it changes the look completely



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

This evening..










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hennessey, Cuban and my 20K, don't get no better... Notice my tang buckle is happy to see you


----------



## 612pab (Oct 5, 2017)

Momentum Deep 6 at work baby

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


>


What do you think of the triumph ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Squale 50 Atmos









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> What do you think of the triumph ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it. High quality. Great size. Versatile. Great bracelet. 
I am a fan


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

It's a pilot with a rotating bezel, so it's similar in appearance to my diver. But it's not. Damasko DA46 today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Citizen Eco-Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels *








_


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 12852277
> 
> 
> View attachment 12852279


Love the limited edition 65. Currently rocking my standard model on perlon.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

This may be one of my favorite finds in years...


----------



## tonester99 (Jan 15, 2016)

MrDanno said:


> Love the limited edition 65. Currently rocking my standard model on perlon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice. this watch is still on my to-buy list


----------



## tonester99 (Jan 15, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks or the strap, it changes the look completely
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


agreed. this leather strap is perfect with the 65


----------



## milo dinosaur (Mar 18, 2011)

New strap today


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bloodybeautiful rain, now a bit of sun...have a good one all









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Playing with my lovely daughter.









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Blumo!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay_ptc (Jan 29, 2018)

Red perlon in the sunshine?? have a nice day!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Starting off the work week with the Pelagos 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Buckled down for a desk dive today.


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdrtoronto (Nov 13, 2016)

Grey leather today


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

on and on and on it goes...
NODUS Trieste:


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday folks.

What a Super Bowl yesterday. One of the best games I have seen. Congrats Philadelphia Eagles. Fly high.

Omega Blue SmP today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


So nice wore mine for 4 days of honeymooning. Switch to my Pelagos today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> So nice wore mine for 4 days of honeymooning. Switch to my Pelagos today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed! I could stare at that blue dial all day.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Brad Alford (Jan 3, 2017)

Rockin the SRP 455 LE Blue Monster MOD today!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sunset from the deck of the Carnival Valor at Cozumel


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

SBDC053. Swapped out the navy Zulu strap I had this on for my tan leather Omega nato. Slightly pinched at the lugs as it's a 21mm strap but liking this combo.

Have a great one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wrapping up review time with the Sea lion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I wore my Arnie to battle through a tough Monday


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Precisionist tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Farer Lander GMT


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jconli1 said:


> This may be one of my favorite finds in years...
> 
> View attachment 12868119


She is a beauty


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical Hand Winder w/42 Hour Power Reserve on Honey Leather

*







_


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Halios Seaforth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## 612pab (Oct 5, 2017)

Gw5000 baby









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## X X (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

No diver today as I decided to give the Steinhart the day off. I'm thinking that, instead of just selling a dozen or so of my watches, I might pare the collection back by as many as 20. That means making some hard decisions and getting rid of some watches that I really love. This being one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn U1 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

Dievas Vortex on nato









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

7548 today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

7548 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

On dry land now but still wearing the Seamaster


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

"_*Kind of Blue*_" Black Bay by TUDOR:


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Mercer Durham proto today. I like this a lot, nice proportions and beautiful Brown sunburst dial.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

Pelagos or DA46?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

On an ADPT strap....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 12872081


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

OVM39 on a Maratac rubber strap...


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

My old daily on a rainy day.

Citizen Auto on a silicone Morellato strap.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Desk Diving



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly received Makara Hawksbill








​


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Luminox Modern Mariner automatic.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

View attachment 12872837


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 for Tuesday


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Trieste on DrunkArtStraps canvas tonight


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Omega Speedmaster MK II Racing dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

PC2500C


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12864157


Did you shine that up Clive? Looks fresh again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

garydusa said:


> It's All Fresh & Light today...Heroic18 MS7300 strapped up on a "Rolko"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Time to gut some fish...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

franco60 said:


> Omega Speedmaster MK II Racing dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody beautiful!!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Photobomb by Steinhart. I was wearing both watches last night trying to keep the Steinhart wound and I forgot to take it off before leaving for work. Not wanting to answer questions all day as to why I'm wearing two watches, I've decided to let the T500 chill in my office while I work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Off to Wilmington for an overnight business trip, the Longines Eye for the drive down. Love the Horween natural chromexcel on it.

Have a great day 
B


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

One of them ;-)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ventus Mori. 
Great Value piece.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040








​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 12875149


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day members.

2nd change just to remove snow from our driveway. Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba on rubber strap.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Fresh out of the box, even the day and date not set , my first Seiko, I'm impressed!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Really digging my Breitling Aerospace Evo..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The prophet Uriel









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller on a soggy gray day


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

DeepBlue DayNight Rescue T-100 GMT


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

View attachment 12875859


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Orange


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Both of these saw some action today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Super late upload but I wore the Mori today...


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

The BigEye has landed and doesn't disappoint 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Magrette Regattare on a Breitling Croco'......9 days straight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jenny's turn









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

Love the MarineMaster!


59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

NTH Nacken Vintage blue Thursday.

Have a good one.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dan3612 said:


> Love the MarineMaster!


Thanks! Me to.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Sumo today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love that LE sumo!

Thanks for sharing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I think steve laughlin did an excellent job with the newly arrived raven venture.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Taking the raven to size bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Seaforth on the Sea




























And Mrs Boatswain nabbed my Ventus Mori










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

0zero0 today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Out for dinner with Mrs Boatswain










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Halios Seaforth on the Sea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing beats having your "girl" enjoying boating ...keeps us all sane!

At brekkie a little while ago, before going out for a fish...(dinner is too hard now, I always lose the toss on designated driver)









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III *








_


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday folks. Akrone K-02 Blue Whale.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Picked up the Seaforth 2 tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Omega Speedmaster Tintin by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rasmus 1000..have a good one all









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Some weird trick of light happened when I took this melting picture. This is not modified, it's just the way the camera captured it.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Back to bracelet, have a good day everyone from Greece


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Sarb035









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye Friday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven morning









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

ORCA on Steel and Steel and Titan.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Moon watch today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

I need to redo the hands again. But what evs.


























Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

The "GS Crash".

Or maybe the "Salvador Dali GS"?


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

The "GS Crash".

Or maybe the "Salvador Dali GS"?



CFK-OB said:


> Some weird trick of light happened when I took this melting picture. This is not modified, it's just the way the camera captured it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Oceanaire today


----------



## dzlvs8 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hot off the presses. I order this from Helson at 10pm two days ago with standard shipping. Less than 48 hours later, it is on my wrist and I like it. Check the ship date on the serial number card. Ship date was yesterday. Can't get anymore "right now" than that!
MATTE BLACK


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Heading home with some booty  ➡ 

Seaforth 2




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green Sub to finish the work week and some old jams to start the weekend


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

View attachment 12882011

Sorry for the poor picture quality. Friday night, long week, and been drinking some.......


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman 








Great weekend gents


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Tutima tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Go go so deep yet quite low profile and comfortable to wear.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Unimatic Modello Uno on Strapcode MilTat Hexad Oyster bracelet with diver ratchet clasp.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military 39 (OVM 39)


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

This one arrived today-









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

View attachment 12882499


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Vulcain Cricket Nautical


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Diver? Maybe. It's what's on today, so... 

Gav


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cannot take off the ravish raven









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## pascal_cl (Sep 17, 2016)

View attachment 12883155


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051 for SeikoSaturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Seiko 5.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Rolex Submariner 16610


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

20 years old this month, and I've put every scratch and ding on it during that time.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Doing work on my computer...the Omega SMP is off to prevent MacBook-induced desk diver scratches.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Orient Mako USA II. Back to basics.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

aquanaut


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Put my yellow dial BFK on Bracelet. Haven't worn a bracelet in a long time.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Honeymooning with the HALIOS Seaforth 2 Abyss blue














































And yes I actually wore it too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one ...









Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late to the party... wore the Farer Lander GMT on canvas all day.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1K Automatic

*







_


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Crosswind Special









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad Alford (Jan 3, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

SBDX 017 MM300 on an Angus Jubilee.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vostok Amphibia


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Mark II










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

View attachment 12886007


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Having some Star Wars Lego fun. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Abyss blue on Halios leather strap.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday  members. Ventus Mori M4 Brass.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

View attachment 12887323


20,000ft


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko Sunday









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver *








_


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

.









Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth 2 Abyss on Eulit Perlon





































And a family get together...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Glycine Combat Sub.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## player67 (Mar 19, 2017)

nice glycine


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

View attachment 12888695


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

GG DM


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Took this out of hibernation last night!


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Crepas Cfvm









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC053









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Seastar today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and wish you all a great week. 
I'll start it with the Monta Triumph, which I must say has really impressed me. Definitely could be a one watch/daily wearer, if i wasn't a WIS 
Cheers. B


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning Monday :--| members.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Staying with my roots for day 3.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Starting the day with the Seaforth 2 on phenomeNato.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

CW Trident Pro 43mm, new marine blue color, on a 6.5" wrist!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

1521


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

drttown said:


> CW Trident Pro 43mm, new marine blue color, on a 6.5" wrist!
> 
> View attachment 12890451


That new blue looks good!

Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ending the day with the beautiful Farer Lander GMT on canvas


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Tisell VIntage Submersible today.


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Aqua Terra Forever Stamp


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

boatswain said:


> That new blue looks good!
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I absolutely love it. Its not a dark blue but more of a sea or marine blue. Its much darker than the previous blue trident model; not nearly as "smurfy" colored.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Cheap Parnis gmt but accurate as my SINN and Marine Master!


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

ANOTHER new watch LOL.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth by the Sea




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1976 Seiko DX 17 Jewel Automatic

*







_


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

titanium Magrette Kara

Why do I see "attachment limit reached?" I may never again attach a photograph?


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Poor man's sub.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

What dive watch am I wearing right now? 007!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Nabbucco today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos for Tudor Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Oops. Wrong post.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Sharkey 62Mas... Just arrived and quite impressive!









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

...


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Pakz said:


> Sharkey 62Mas... Just arrived and quite impressive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmmmmm. I've been eying that for a while now. That looks really good.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day and Happy Tuesday


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

pretty funny to see the steinhart after the rolex.

i wonder why they (both) decided that the owner needs below with the conversion between imperial and metric. I mean, I'm sure they're both lovely watches, I just find that curious.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sinn EZM2 Hydro









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HALIOS for before and after work



















RLT75 during work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Precista PRS-82









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Couple photos today...missed yesterday. LLD on staib mesh with diver extension, albeit a little big. Should have got the smaller size! Yesterday...SPB051 with Yobokies 62MAS hands and SBDX017 rubber swapped in.


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sinn 104

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the LE Trieste on a Grey DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Devil diver for me today...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Let's go Rhody! Routing for a 16th straight win. Class of '97. Another good time for Rhody hoops.



















Have a great one!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Michael Day said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Beauty! Just saw this for the first reading the Feb issue of Watchtime. Looks great, enjoy!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Out in the sun!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Italian winter ;-)


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Sharkey/LTM 62mas.









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)

Palmettoman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's a beauty


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven Venture grey/blue variant









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris 65 today


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Big eye 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Tudor


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


That shot is so good it needs a specific mention!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> That shot is so good it needs a specific mention!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well thank you sir!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

---


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

New watch, immediately liking it more than I expected.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The Halios Seaforth ll









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

017


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sub


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth still going after work




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*







_


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Heirloom watch for luck


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Borealis Cascais brightening my workday in Michigan


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Speedy Pro today. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More Seaforth pastel









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale 20 Atmos and grandson's Timex


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

USA!! USA!! USA!!


















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

Seiko M796


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Wearing my favourite non-diver today.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Super Avenger II

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IMG_6797 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Invicta Reserve Pro Diver on Distressed Kaki Canvas*








_


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Haldor Abissi









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Larry23 said:


> View attachment 12900149


Of course!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The Seaforth on a "not" exactly smug fitting curved end President bracelet. But, so be it, until a better one is found









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Happy Friday all!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday with the Lander GMT 

TGIF

I really love this one, the dial is awesome. 



























Charlotte uptown


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been so busy this has been my grab and go all week. TGIF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

TWCO Salvage Diver comes out to play on this gray and rainy day.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello Friday.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Very happy with that one, left quite a number of others to sit idle.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Seiko Transocean against backdrop of genuine Kona Gold beans.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Dweller


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Lylelovett666 (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Seaforth 2 on a rainy night 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

MM300


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*titanium Magrette Kara*


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

OVM 39


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

First watch for today.

Happy weekend folks.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

GS and soon to be fixed Tele...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Custom Hamilton 6498 mechanical.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

And again ORCA on Steel, and Steel and Titan on working Laptop


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Astor on comfy President bracelet from watchgecko









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the day with the blue Scurfa DiverOne GenII on rubber


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Just acquired. SRPC49K1. Hanwe.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Often forget how nice this is IMHO.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and Happy Saturday members. UN Marine Diver for the rest of the day.


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

soaking.fused said:


>


What brand/model is this watch?

Sent from snail mail


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime








​


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Starting the day with the blue Scurfa DiverOne GenII on rubber


Love tthe color combo!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis Flieger Pro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Zelos Helmsman II


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Take a SKX and a MM, a little piece of Rolex, shake it and you will see, ................................ this one.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

angled dial on rail by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Sharkey 62mas









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Had to switch to my latest mistress, Seaforth









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

My most expensive diver so far. Probably won't buy another one for awhile. Next in mind for long term future include Halios Seaforth, Steinhart, or Zodiac. Or if there's some influx of money I don't expect, my quasi-grail diver would be the recent one from GS









Sent though postal mail


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Double Dipped today on the Seaforth





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Double Dipped today on the Seaforth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like Halios' silicone band? In terms of comfort

Sent though postal mail


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wandering Ben said:


> How do you like Halios' silicone band? In terms of comfort
> 
> Sent though postal mail


The Halios rubber is natural Caoutchouc.

It is the best rubber strap I have had. Super comfortable, conforms to the wrist and you can barely tell it's there.

Soft, flexible, light weight, silky touch, thin, un scented and a good length.

I love it!

I think the parent brand is BIWI.

I couldn't recommend it any higher.

My second favorite strap and previous go to was the Benetto Cinturini 315 or 270.

If the BC 315 is rated at 7 I would say the Halios/BIWI is a 9.5.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

GWG-1000RD today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Citizen Eco-Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels *









_


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

boatswain said:


> The Halios rubber is natural Caoutchouc.
> 
> It is the best rubber strap I have had. Super comfortable, conforms to the wrist and you can barely tell it's there.
> 
> ...


Great to know!!

Sent from US Postal Service


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)

Edox supercompressor


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Last night..









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Halios Puck 2 on Handmade Strap from Alfio @ Bakeka


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

DA46









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## jdboy (May 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Seaforth pastel.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helm Vanuatu on Toxic Nato


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still honeymooning over a week later.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

GSAR


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Movie night with Seaforth









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Blued Ti-Zilla


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Doxa today while cleaning some vinyl


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*ESQ Criterion by Movado

*







_


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

tommy_boy said:


> GSAR


Looks great! Iv often thought of putting my JDD on mesh. Which one is that? And do you have any other pics?

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Presidents' Day


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

CW Titanium










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jenny babe









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Family Day in Canada. ;-)


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MontaMondays with the silver dial Triumph


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Soh1982 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. New model ?
What's the case size ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cmann_97 said:


> Love tthe color combo!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks. I really like it too. Prefer it to my MS17 LE actually


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice. New model ?
> What's the case size ?


Yes relatively new model. It's Moray 40 Brass so 40mm. It's just so difficult to find a brass or bronze watch in a smaller size so I jumped on it as soon as I saw it. 40mm is my sweet spot so this fits perfectly. Green dial with brass patina looks brilliant. A gunny Caitlin is on it's way for it and I can't wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## watchguyfl (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Bendodds360 said:


> Looks great! Iv often thought of putting my JDD on mesh. Which one is that? And do you have any other pics?
> 
> Cheers!


This is the GSAR. 40mm is just right for me.

The mesh came from Bill Jean (wjean, an ebay seller.) Not sure if he's still around but this bracelet can be found elsewhere. Be wary of low priced mesh. This one is in the $50 USD range.

Here's a better look at the 20mm mesh:


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Prospex today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Aquaracer Ceramic


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

OVM39 on an Admiralty Gray Shiznit...


----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)

Put this back on today after a few days in the watch box.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sinn 103 Diapal to start the week


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


>


That's crazy!

I love guys like you and Bevhillstrainer who can pull off big watches.

Off to the gym now for some forearm curls

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Besides fun, the more I looked at legacy swiss brands at the Miami design district, the more I appreciate the humble micro-brands value propostion. ETA 2824 based IWC in blue for over $5K versus Jenny for $800









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Daynight ops on a night off from work.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Red one


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Non diver


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Typical workday watch the RLT75










Sometimes I want something more exciting for work. Sometimes I think this dependable beater is just the ticket. No fear of destroying it as my work sometimes can get unpredictable in what my watches may get exposed to or subjected to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Invicta on RAF Bond strap.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Oris Divers 65. I was all set to sell this watch. However, having discovered this Dive Watch forum, you guys have inspired me to keep it:





Because of a couple of issues I had with the watch shortly after I bought it, although they were resolved, I neglected to wear it. Oris replaced the crown, tube and stem. As well, the timing was off and that got fixed. I finally decided that not every single watch is perfect at the outset, and the issues were resolved by my excellent AD, to my satisfaction, so why not keep it? Although there are a lot of them out there, there is good reason. It is still a beautiful and unique watch and is a lot of fun to wear. One of the better vintage reissues IMO.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

USMC0321 said:


>


I do love the U-Boat watches. My favorite AD has them, and I am always so tempted. Looks great!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 for Today*








_


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*#LUMINOX Scott Cassell **Limited Edition







*


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

BR 126-94-SS on a Hirsh strap


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

titusdelossantos said:


> BR 126-94-SS on a Hirsh strap


No diver today.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

MWW Equinox with Jarrow Golden Tea and wildflower honey









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Speedy (Reduced) Tuesday


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Laco Genf 861807


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Bernhardt Binnacle Diver


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Monster today


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday members ;-)


----------



## WatchFreak71135 (Aug 9, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Oceanica Prototype 500M diver , releasing in two weeks to the public  @oceanicawatchcompany


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

Landed today (finally)


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

I always wear an Omega during the Olympics just because...well, you know. Sorry Rolex.


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Well it is Speedy Tuesday after all.....


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Puck it. Back to Halios









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Pastel Seaforth II









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Snowflake ❄ on tan leather today


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Same as yesterday.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Back to basics tonight.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth 2 after work




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again, and for the rest of the work week.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great day


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Somewhat new arrival.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Borealis Portus Cale on OEM bracelet. Perfectly sized...









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Rolex Lume!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Thinking about bead blasting this one?
Damn decisions..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

It gets wet so I'm counting it


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

007


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Seaforth Series II


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## jam.on.it (Jun 12, 2017)

Workout jawnt










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

An unusual day of snow on the coast ❄




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II for hump day this week


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fire  and ❄ Ice



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

That dusk light tho









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas*








_


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Again...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Rocking the Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchstein (Jan 28, 2018)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Jerry P said:


> View attachment 8400098


Love the Dial on this one!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto jota blue.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and Happy Thursday folks. Mido Ocean Star Series V.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Rocking the Pelagos today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on the canvas strap


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Roadking1102 said:


> Rocking the Pelagos today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you , really likening this combo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Giving my Frederique Constant Worldtimer some wrist action today. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

b'oris said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch. 
Even better pic!

Thanks and enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

Arrived yesterday. Easily the most versatile piece I own.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Monta Triumph today
Really been enjoying this and the quality is top notch 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sinn today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Always seem to get better pics in the car.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

philskywalker said:


> Sinn today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to be a downer but I think you have brought a fake sinn u1. They are a very good copy but have a few easy tells , one being the white gap on the seconds hand is too long , the colour is also not submarine steel and also the bezel triangle is poor , Also they all tend to have the same serial number _1010.5248 best check that 
sorry if I'm wrong but I don't think I am 
heres mine to show the difference 
_


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K today while enjoying some unseasonably warm weather


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

After a quick bead blast in the driveway.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III for Today

*







_


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Guinand Flying Officer! 

View attachment 12920921


All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

tommy_boy said:


> This is the GSAR. 40mm is just right for me.
> 
> The mesh came from Bill Jean (wjean, an ebay seller.) Not sure if he's still around but this bracelet can be found elsewhere. Be wary of low priced mesh. This one is in the $50 USD range.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

TGIF with my U1 SE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

TGIF Seamaster for the end of the work week! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Perrelet Seacraft


----------



## boxsash (Feb 4, 2013)

I've got the SD on.....


----------



## boxsash (Feb 4, 2013)

But i'm still trying to decide on the Tuna...015 or 031?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
It's FarerFriday so I'm wearing my Lander GMT on the blue Barenia leather Farer strap.


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

Hopewell


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

SUN045


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ptfly said:


> Hopewell


Wow  that dial is amazing. 
Farer rocks ✌

What strap is that btw ?


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

It is a BandR Camel Classic Suede.
Holding it up to my monitor it is slightly more orange/brown than the picture.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven venture grey









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Kalmar II








​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## wgarbo (Jan 10, 2017)

Blacklist Streetmatic. LE: 1 of 1. Sample.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Super Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green sub to end the week, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Jaeger-LeCoultre Deep Sea Chronograph


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Today the Longines Hydroconquest 41mm on a grey nato. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vlada9001 (Jul 3, 2016)

Rare Helvetia Diver


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vlada9001 (Jul 3, 2016)

Omega Quartz Diver


----------



## Vlada9001 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hema Vintage Diver


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Sarb Saturday









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

I threw this on BC rubber today to channel a bit of the Apocalypse Now vibe.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Snowy morning with Helberg CH6 








​


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

findarato said:


> Sarb Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks Warsh. I just ordered sarb033 when I heard they are discountinued. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Color coordinated


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and happy weekend. Ventus Mori M4 for 2nd change of the day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the day with my Scurfa DiverOne GenII for a work out, a little juicing session with Z and laundry.... 
later will be beer o'clock


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Crepas Tornado









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

1521 today


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Starting Saturday with the great Aevig Corvid Field Watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

In honor of yesterday's announcement that Seiko SARB017 & SARB033 are discontinued.


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Orange Sammy today...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Like this watch more each time I wear it.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

The 2 new arrivals have over shadowed the bracelet I retrieve last week for the 65er.
Looks like an entirely different watch



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Seaforth Series 2 still controlling the wrist time. On Eulit Kristal Perlon.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Aevig Corvid










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

This gorgeous piece









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver *








_


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU. With Tritium Luuuuuume 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Camo Mod








​


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Modded Orient.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

sub


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

PO









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Jay_ptc (Jan 29, 2018)

Hey ! Master of the Oceans , during winter


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> SKX007 Camo Mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Besbro said:


> Love this!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend. Usually, I'm not a fan of leather but I love this combo...

Tapawatch


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller Sunday


----------



## jodo (Feb 11, 2018)

Grand seiko sbgx115









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Desert Camo MM today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III

*







_


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

That dial.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC053 for Blue Monday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Monday blues breaker!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Cool little watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


I fine choice to start the week 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> I fine choice to start the week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I started early as it's been on my wrist since Saturday.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dievas Zeta








​


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LV to start the week today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Skx on strapcode









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just got it today in the mail.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

OM Infinity...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Seaforth 1




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Invicta Pro Diver Ocean Ghost II 3036 "Piranha"

*















_


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

leaf2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
then....on milanese mesh
dial front by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Squale 1521 with Yobokies BOR bracelet









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

ptfly said:


> Landed today (finally)


What kinda movement is in that thing ?

Sent from my SM-N910U using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

ptfly said:


> Arrived yesterday. Easily the most versatile piece I own.


I never fancied their watches, this is the first one I like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning ☀ 
Wearing my vintage Omega Seamaster Chrono on a clockworksynergy strap
B


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Giving Speedy the day off so the Longines Conquest Chrono is stepping up! Happy Taco Tuesday everyone!  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tdakuma (Aug 3, 2017)

Seiko Brightz SAGN011.









Sent from my LEX720 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 4 as I've been too lazy to change.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Glycine combat sub 42 on Hirsch leather


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and happy Tuesday. 2nd change of the day,Breitling Colt SQ.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Armida A12 "Cape Cod" L.E.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Brisk morning with the turtle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Vintage on Rolko Shark


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

053 today


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

103 today


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

009


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Seaforth Sunburst Blue



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

NEDU...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Superocean.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

nato on 007 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Squale 1521









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Deep Blue Wednesday....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday folks. CW C60 Trident 600 on CW's quick release Tiber leather.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Orient aviator diver









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

6309-7290 on BluShark Gray Nato


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

6309










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Humpday with the Perrelet Seacraft wearing rubber! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue Juggernaut II








​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Aquatimer









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Seaforth II









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Spring drive for Wednesday this week


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Hamilton Khakia Aviation.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

My new Nimo









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Spring drive for Wednesday this week


Gorgeous!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Vintage desk diving

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

007


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth 1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Eza Sealander Blue


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Thursday felt like a Ball Skin Diver kind of day! For Sale if interested PM me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Pelagos today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Riding the Rail today.


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Is that dial blue? Stunning Kiger?


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

This bastard franken-Seiko with an SKX023 base:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yep date is wrong. Too busy to even care.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

jatherly said:


> Is that dial blue? Stunning Kiger?


Thanks! It's AR coating that makes it look blue at certain angles.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Up and at them with the Seaforth










Ps. Easy date change feature on this one for Feb/March.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## vikinho (Feb 26, 2016)

Rush said:


> This bastard franken-Seiko with an SKX023 base:
> 
> View attachment 12938649
> 
> View attachment 12938651


Looks great! I feel the need to copy that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

vikinho said:


> Looks great! I feel the need to copy that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The recipe in case you do attempt: SKX023 with shaved down crown guard, aftermarket dial and hands, SKX007 crown (I believe it was bought that way from one of the ebay sellers from the Philippines, I bought it on f29). I changed the crystal for an SKX013 one and changed the movement for 7S26C as the original 7S26A never worked as it should have.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Arnie today


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sinn T1B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Friday I'm in Love ❤








GWG-1000RD today ( top right )


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical w/42 Hour Power Reserve

*







_


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

PAM 48


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

jatherly said:


> Riding the Rail today.
> 
> View attachment 12938623


This is what riding the rails looks like...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Infinity...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

GS.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## tdakuma (Aug 3, 2017)

Sara003









Sent from my LEX720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

MKii Keywest









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

My 6309 awaits the arrival of two "cousins", the 6105-8000 and SBDC053!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

TGIF  with my Sinn U1 on neutered nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Haven't worn the Amphibia in a while. Great Friday watch. TGIF!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

HEROIC18 today'


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Janis Trading Co NTH Azores for FRIDAY!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum, HAGWE Guys!








​


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Deep Blue DayNight Rescue T-100 GMT


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday with my Lander GMT

TGIF


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hanging with the kids today....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Tudor BBN










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Black Hydroconquest 41mm on a black/grey nato!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fresh from the mailbox, Borealis Seafarer II








​


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

blue monaco -


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Looks great on the BOR bracelet-



59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Stevaroni said:


> Looks great on the BOR bracelet-


Thanks! I think this watch in particular works prefect with it.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

great shot - nice watch ---



Toh said:


> MKii Keywest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Scuba dude


----------



## Remior (May 11, 2011)




----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Still on the wrist since Monday...


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Big Pilot today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota. Good weekend to all









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Cheers from Louisiana









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Switch to new arrival.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Switch to new arrival.



Nice addition! I hear it calling for that BOR.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Paul Ramon said:


> Nice addition! I hear it calling for that BOR.


Thanks and Absolutely! Probably will be on it tomorrow.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HALIOS Seaforth 1 on a wet morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Still awake :-sand wearing my Scurfa Diver One.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Haven't worn this in quite a while - still a biggun'


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

Diver and checks


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Right now it's the...ARMIDA Bronze 

































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Excellent capture of the Abyss in all of its dark and mysterious _wetness_! |> |>



boatswain said:


> HALIOS Seaforth 1 on a wet morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

New to me Piranha


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

Soccer Saturdays with the MM300/Crafter Blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

A great Glycine Combat 6 field watch for Saturday! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Wearing my new Nimo









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's orange and running great. What's not to love.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Cave Dweller









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Finding I'm wearing this one more often that I expected.


----------



## cory79 (Jul 9, 2015)

My SO 44! Figuring out if I want to put in on a Isofrane strap or not.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday membersb-)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Yesterdays choice


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Brand new model from Ginault... BGW9, Date, Maxi markers. Quality is outstanding.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

New to Me just in Ticino Depthmaster on NATO strap.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> It's orange and running great. What's not to love.




Wow, absolutely perfect!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks! But this one is actually the series 1 sunburst!



thejollywatcher said:


> Excellent capture of the Abyss in all of its dark and mysterious _wetness_! |> |>


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Paul Ramon said:


> Wow, absolutely perfect!


Thanks! Yep I'm a fan of the BoR and Sumo combo.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1K Automatic

*







_


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Well it was earlier today...


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Squale Sunday









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I got my singlepass canvas back from
Art yesterday and couldn't wait to wear it. It's on the Alpina this morning for a workout and late breakfast. 
Cheers. B









Zoé took these pics yesterday as I was driving us back home. She then used Snapseed to modify them. She did a pretty good job  Future WIS


----------



## Watchowski (Jun 10, 2012)

Super Sea Wolf


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

SBDC059 AT LAST! This dial is out of this world! Pictures don't do it justice!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Tudor today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Watch Industries on leather








​


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines legend -


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to my new-to-me Tudor Black Bay for a walk with the pups and afternoon with the fam.


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Seaforth 2 on stock rubber



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ball Skindiver on blue NATO with very recently acquired 20mm OEM buckle for RAFs and perlons. Completes the look in my opinion. Just had to share that piece of information as I am pretty stoked about it, lol.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM on trail


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Glycine Combat Sub









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yellow today


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Revue Thommen Airspeed









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Helson Shark Diver 42mm


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_







_


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC053 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the work week with the Tudor Black Bay


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines chrono -


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Still Honeymooning with the SBDC059! Have a great week!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Starting the work week with the Tudor Black Bay


Enjoy the honeymoon B 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Enjoying a sunny and almost warm day with my blue Sinn 103. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

will be posting this one later in the week for sale. Amvox 2 limited edition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

...


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kontiki









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Deep Blue Monday...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

MPD II


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Going with this for one more day.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

b-) Monday


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

The same month Neil Armstrong stepped on the Moon, Seiko made my watch that I'm wearing today. July 1969 6510-8000 "Proof / Proof"


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Bernhardt Binnacle Diver


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DSR1000...


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

on the range today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

Blue Variant!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Just landed. Loving the warm orange.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soarway 43. Kobold; expedition tools.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m








​


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

conference in DC with Zoretto









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

eric72 said:


> Kontiki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! I have only seen the bronze version. What's the model of that one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Strap shopping in Saigon


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Maharishi ( left ) today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Monta Triumph


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Honeymoon with the new pickup









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The Osprey


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

If I was smart I'd sell everything else, except my 20 year old SKX, and wear this all the time. Guess I'm that dull crayon in the box.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a good one:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the honeymoon with the Tudor Black Bay Black on bracelet. Have a thick saddleback leather strap to try on later  but i think this will be mostly a bracelet watch and I plan on getting the Everest rubber for it too. 
Have a great day. B


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

Trying out the 65 on a Nomos leather strap.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 On Canvas








​


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Crepas Tornado









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

SpeedyTuesday with a Drunkart leather nato strap!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto lands in Jackson Hole, Wyoming. A sense that America has always been great around here









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

We had a frog strangler come through this morning so I opted for the Doxa (to make sure I had my WR covered). Turns out it served me well as I got soaked in the field. By this afternoon we had a beautiful day.


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1 on baseball hide.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Oris Regulateur from 1990's posing with a new version of it from early 2010's.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Put a carbon black leather strap on the B.B.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Put a carbon black leather strap on the B.B.


That looks killer on that strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth sunset



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Humpday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Borealis rubber for the Pepsi nato


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late post but been wearing my LE Polar Trieste all morning, it's on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps 
Cheers. B


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Late post but been wearing my LE Polar Trieste all morning, it's on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps
> Cheers. B


I liked this on IG and deserves a like here too. I hope the Frost Retrospect shares the same dial as this.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Snow day


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got my 6th Cave Dweller II, I never had the gray version...
​


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

My latest toys, both of them! Wearing the Squale today. Absolutely love that sunray effect.


----------



## Leia_Mojos (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wyoming









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Got my new Seiko SRP777 "Turtle" yesterday, and been wearing it since. Love it!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ALS for a chilly hump day this week


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Black Bay on leather


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one


----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Still adoring this thing









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thank God :-! the posting photos issues has been fixed. Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba today.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> I switched to the Black Bay on leather


Love my Filson bag too!

Oh and nice watch, of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Just in,MechaQuartz Bullhead Dive Chronograph...NEVER should have sold the first one & can't believe my luck getting another one...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on **Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*







_


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I grabbed the halios on the way out today. It's been a while.









Puck series one DLC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

WatchNRolla said:


>


that is one superb combo, well done


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Rolling with my Seiko SBDC051 today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning  
Wearing one of my favorites today, the Longines Big Eye on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. Love this combo even if it was hard to pry off this strap from the MKXVIII Heritage 
Have a great day 
B


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II for the ''winter storm''








​


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Boschett Cave Dweller II for the ''winter storm''
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Should I order a new one from Keith?? Or is $750 too much?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Spending this downhill day towards the weekend with the Ball dm1020a.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Zodiac is killing it today!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

NumeroUNO to drag me into the weekend.

Have a great day gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Nice! Should I order a new one from Keith?? Or is $750 too much?


Hey Don, it's a good question.... $750 is a bit high IMHO but the reissue comes with a great movement and Keith made some SOLID pieces in the micro world. I'm sure the reissue will keep a good value in the used market. So, go for it! It's my 6th CD II and still enjoy this one like the 1st time I wear a CD on my wrist! Hope this help... 

Simon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Beautiful Sub buddy!


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines chrono -


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Moray 42









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 Moon Phase 6347-5010 Rebuild

This was idle in 1 of my cases for about a year & I recently got around to rebuilding it. Then I stuck it on my timegrapher & played with it until I got the results in the pic & quit while I was ahead !!
Not bad @ all (amplitude) for an old entry level-ish Seiko. 
The case & dial aren't bad @ all, but I had to grab some other hands because 
the lume ate into the gold finish on the original ones. They'll do @ least for now. I also got a new Seiko bracelet for it that seems to do the job.

CHEERS !!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Beautiful Sub buddy!


Thanks bro!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Monta


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

103 on color 8 shell cordovan today


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Hey Don, it's a good question.... $750 is a bit high IMHO but the reissue comes with a great movement and Keith made some SOLID pieces in the micro world. I'm sure the reissue will keep a good value in the used market. So, go for it! It's my 6th CD II and still enjoy this one like the 1st time I wear a CD on my wrist! Hope this help...
> 
> Simon


That does help. I have been thinking about it pretty hard. Thanks!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Going with one of my first timepieces. A 19 year old Bulova that still looks great!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

California sunset.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Seaforth 1.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III Automatic

*







_


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Tudor Fastrider









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

GS Diver.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Crop circle tuna can


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

SKX779


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris - -


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 Professional today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sea Urchin today


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako I










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

OVM 39 today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Samurai....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

All blue for Colon Cancer Awareness month. Get screened.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

puck has been getting some solid wrist time this week. Happy Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

312



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko TC2 Mod








​


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Friday everyone! Well who am I to go against the masses!? Everyone seems to be wearing their #astorandbanks #pilomatic today so why not!?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday with the Lander GMT on canvas. 
This has quickly become a favorite

TGIF


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

BBBlue -


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko Lord SPC235


----------



## rapsac1971 (Sep 22, 2014)

Precista PRS-18Q COSC


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Moray 42 Dart dial









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Snowflake to end the work week


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Omega


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

2 solid days on the wrist has saved the Seaforth 1 from a hasty sale. I think. The dial is so dynamic.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Started with the Monster but then changed to my new Turtle.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Tutima today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

The MMaster


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## magpies14 (Mar 28, 2008)

My Saturday partner .....









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Startimer for dinner and a movie with the fam.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Luminox Friday night









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## FW07 (Nov 12, 2016)

Borealis Cascais on a sage ADPT


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the TC2 Mod








​


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Starting the weekend with the Sinn U2 SDR. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Honeymooning this weekend with the U1 Professional









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Wearing the Ticino Depthmaster to work.


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

1973 Seiko LM Special, Calibre 5216
Hi-Beat 28,800 v/h


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Fireside chat before departing back to FLL









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Spending Saturday with the Ernst Benz Chronodiver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Preparing Jack Daniel's marinade for the Bison...








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No diver today. Sorry  
Good afternoon all and cheers  
I love the IWCMKXVIII Heritage. My favorite version. It's on a Horween natural chromexcel DrunkArtStraps 
B


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD -


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Ginault









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

At home with the flu......bummer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth 2 for Saturday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Deep Blue's SKX on steriods


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Enjoying a bit of relaxation before the working grind starts all over again.

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer on bracelet after a soggy round of golf today


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

rainy monster


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

The awesome Pogue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Guinand Flying Officer! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## marinelite (Aug 18, 2009)

20 years old submariner


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Base on Toshi Horween

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Mint Azores.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart Triton








​


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

aquis - -


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Schwarskopf Sunday.
Hanging out with my lovely daughter...









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

At home with Seaforth with bracelet from watchgecko









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Super Avenger II today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko Sportura SNAE91


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

asrar.merchant said:


> The awesome Pogue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 RIGHT ON !!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Black Bay Black all day


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Sunday Funday! Samurai time!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Double WOW!



NYSCOTTY said:


> RIGHT ON !!!
> 
> View attachment 12965221


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Mm300









Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been this one for the last two days.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko Orange Monster again today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tissot PR50 Ti for Sunday morning. 
This one hasn't been worn very much at all since my WUS/WIS problems started. But it's so slim and comfortable and the grey dial is a beauty.



















Afternoon swap to the Halios Seaforth on phenomeNato.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Subby


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> It's been this one for the last two days.


 MONSTER !!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Took these earlier today. Beautiful day today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psamw (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)

findarato said:


> Schwarskopf Sunday.
> Hanging out with my lovely daughter...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot, nicer Tattoos


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Bask7 said:


> Nice shot, nicer Tattoos


Thanks. Nice watches too

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Marinemaster 300


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

findarato said:


> Schwarskopf Sunday.
> Hanging out with my lovely daughter...
> 
> 
> ...


Love this.










Hopefully my new girl will like watches too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Bendodds360 said:


> Love this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think she allready does.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Aquis today. b-)


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

alpina chrono -


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Certina


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monday blues with the Farer Lander GMT on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Old man winter threw up on my deck again. Really hate this white stuff.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Mako USA I










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Brightening up this blue Monday with the Deaumar Ensign. Have a great week everybody.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad Alford (Jan 3, 2017)

Rockin the SKX 779 Modded with a Blue Bezel from either a SRP 455 or SRP 581 Sea Monster.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Regia on Hirsch Extreme

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

I debated switching it up, but decided to go with the SEIKO Orange Monster again today. I may switch it later in the afternoon since I just got a new SARB017 and have been working in the movement to see how it settles.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Monday blues with the Farer Lander GMT on DrunkArtStraps canvas


I wish you'd stop showing pics of the Lander Brice.......I'm getting an itchy mouse finger :-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

catlike said:


> I wish you'd stop showing pics of the Lander Brice.......I'm getting an itchy mouse finger :-d


sorry. 
I've fallen for it and it's at the top of my collection nowadays as a fave. 
And to think initially I was not a fan...


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

My Borealis Estoril was on my wrist all day but spent tonight in front of the camera:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

1985 6309-7040 On Canvas








​


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

catlike said:


> My Borealis Estoril was on my wrist all day but spent tonight in front of the camera:
> 
> View attachment 12967409
> 
> ...


Very nice photography...thank you

Deserve to be posted here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/post-your-best-watch-photos-514717-326.html


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Drewscriver (Jan 5, 2018)

Armida a1 in blue!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Kara ... on lunch break


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 12967627
> 
> 
> View attachment 12967629
> ...


Love the Huldra...hoping it comes back sometime, new and improved.

Thanks for sharing yours!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines chrono -


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Was wearing my Flying Officer again today.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Borealis Scout Sniper, ATV ride with the Kids
















​


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another micro to end Monday, going with the polar LE Trieste on Horween November Sky leather


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green Sub to start the work week.


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Superocean Is Heritage by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## tgriffin1320 (Feb 12, 2018)

Seiko 007









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

New Blushark-Alphashark on Ticino Depthmaster


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Double Dip after a trip to fedex.
 ⌚⌚

Helmsman 2



















Mako




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

MPD II


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival Black Turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Black Bay Black on bracelet here today. I like it more than I expected even though it's thick. May just turn into a kee... ahem... long termer 
Have a great day. B


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Still hanging with the Hamilton UTC on this busy Tuesday morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Another fun day in the office with my blue Sinn 903. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jenny









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Sarb033









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

motzbueddel said:


> Another fun day in the office with my blue Sinn 903.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Helmut is gone, but his legacy will stay!


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

titusdelossantos said:


> Helmut is gone, but his legacy will stay!


Already a classic.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

Brand spanking new Orient Mako XL. I've been looking for an orange diver and this fills the bill (I like the shade of orange and like the black line framing the day/date as opposed to the chrome frame on other models).


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

Better picture


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Andowatch Vintage Chrono Diver


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

OWC 9411 Snowflake today, had to take it off in the gym









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kontiki

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)

dEUS77 said:


>


Nice shot, I love the watch


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Hammy tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

eric72 said:


> Kontiki
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Looks very nice. This is the first time I have seen this model in the stainless steel. And I can't seem to find any information on it. I have the Bronze LE model, but I am interested to learn more about this one as well. I really like that the stainless steel model has the solid case back with engraving, but can't seem to find any photos or info on it.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

First non diver, and frankly, I'm in love



















Been awhile, good to be back

Warm regards,

Dominic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the other green sub today. I really like the better proportioned case and maxi dial.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Astor + Ernie Banks









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Seiko SRPA82J1 today on its new Strapcode Superjubilee PVD 5-link bracelet. I chose this model because it had high and low gloss black regions just like the watch does in the bezel and shroud.

























And for a massive watch on this 6.5" wrist, the case really hugs well so the fit is super comfortable.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

OVM39 for today








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Ginseng108 said:


> Seiko SRPA82J1 today on its new Strapcode Superjubilee PVD 5-link bracelet. I chose this model because it had high and low gloss black regions just like the watch does in the bezel and shroud.
> 
> View attachment 12971605
> 
> ...


Wow! That is truly an amazing look. That strap/bracelet is absolutely perfect with the watch. The entire case/strap package looks great on your wrist. Congratulations! I have a 7.25in wrist, even at that I don't know if I could pull it off. But it certainly works for you! Combinations like this remind me of why this hobby of ours is so much fun!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Mako. First day on the wrist.























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

BBBlue - -


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Humpday and piday2018!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

The BigEye is shining today ☀









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

SKX









IWC Mark XV, Tudor Prince Oysterdate 'Jumbo', SKX007, G Shock GW-5000


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Took the day off to chaperone Zoé's field trip  the B.B. is joining in the fun 
B


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Took the day off to chaperone Zoé's field trip  the B.B. is joining in the fun
> B


Looking good B 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven On Vintage Leather


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor Black Bay Black on bracelet here today. I like it more than I expected even though it's thick. May just turn into a kee... ahem... long termer
> Have a great day. B


Flip it for a ETA smiley then call it a keeper! I'm wearing my burgundy smiley today and it is definitely a keeper!!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Longines chrono - -


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

skx009 on Zulu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Really enjoying this one lately...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer for pi day


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The exquisite blue Zoretto Jota









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DeepBlue1 (Jan 3, 2018)

awesome pic!


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

K1W1 said:


> Flip it for a ETA smiley then call it a keeper! I'm wearing my burgundy smiley today and it is definitely a keeper!!


I really can't tell the difference on the wrist between the two. The thickness differential is so minimal. I prefer having the new in-house. I had a Red eta when they first came out and liked it, but did find it thick/slabsided too.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've really fallen for the Monta, it oozes quality and the bracelet is just great. The double articulated links make it very comfortable


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

There have been some great pics and watches today. Well done every body! I wanted to find a double like button for a lot of them. Thanks for sharing and the effort for some great pics.

For my part it was day 2 with the Zelos Mako ?























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

eric72 said:


> Kontiki
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


I keep coming back to this watch and can't stop thinking about the blue model. How do you yours? Any more pictures? They are supposed to have more stock at the end of the month. I have an email out to Eterna on if the bracelet can be purchased for the blue.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue Sinn 903 again. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 Professional for Sinn Thursday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Today it's the Ernst Benz Chronolunar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven Venture









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Mint Azores.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

tbechtx said:


> Today it's the Ernst Benz Chronolunar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 MOON PHASE !!!!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bond, James Bond


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II today, the weekend is almost here


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Durham prototype


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one


----------



## TrueOpusX (Feb 24, 2018)

My lovely Pam








Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Brown man came today and he brought me this beauty .............will be wearing it soon |>

Cheers


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Going with my Bucherer this evening.
Have a great night!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Mako, 3 days in. The vibrant blue Batman bezel is growing on me. 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic on Deep Blue Mesh

*







_


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Squale 1521









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Tisell Kermit for work, changed to the super small, super light, super comfortable Timex once I got home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday with the Lander GMT on a nylon blend canvas DrunkArtStraps

TGIF


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Closing out the work week with SBDC051









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Waking up with the Mako



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

TGIF!! Square PanAm Hapy Friday everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leia_Mojos (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IMG_2338 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

black monaco -


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Got it yesterday wearing it today....confortable on the wrist and well made









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Stevaroni said:


> black monaco -


That watch has been on my radar for to long I need one soo bad. Congrats beautiful timepiece

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> FarerFriday with the Lander GMT on a nylon blend canvas DrunkArtStraps
> 
> TGIF


I like the watch and shirt..nice 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

boatswain said:


> There have been some great pics and watches today. Well done every body! I wanted to find a double like button for a lot of them. Thanks for sharing and the effort for some great pics.
> 
> For my part it was day 2 with the Zelos Mako ?
> 
> ...


Nice sailboat too 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad Alford (Jan 3, 2017)

SBDC 033 Blumo on a Strapcode Super Engineer Gen 1 Bracelet.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Another of the Mako later in the day with the frost gone... ❄☀










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K to end the week


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 








Middle one today


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Weekend has started here, have a great one everybody 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

nodnod222 said:


> Weekend has started here, have a great one everybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sharp


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Orange Orient M-Force Bravo


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Gruppo Ardito numeroUNO today.

Have a safe weekend friends.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Seiko Saturday









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Just arrived ❤


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

not dive and old shirt today...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy St. Pat Day!








​


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

Just added to the collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Nighthawk









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Remior (May 11, 2011)

Long time ago dind't wear it...


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

My usual St. Patrick's Day watch.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

The MIGHTY Gruppo Gamma D-01R Divemaster is on the wrist!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Happy Saint Patrick Day!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Happy Saint Patrick's Day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Seiko Turtle on the wrist again today (picture taken earlier today).


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Astor under the sun









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Rocking my Sinn U1. The Sinn rubber is so comfortable!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Put on my trusty Unimatic Uno today and remembered how much I love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Roadking1102 said:


> Happy Saint Patrick's Day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just arrived ️


Man the display looks awesome

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

this is my 4th strap I bought for this watch in 3 days. I need help

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

James Larabie said:


> this is my 4th strap I bought for this watch in 3 days. I need help
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know brother; I was in the same boat last year; the good news that it looks great on anything... Wear yours in good health

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

I don't wear this one enough, so it's on the wrist now for a week.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> Sick
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Mako ??





































??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

I just got this Super Engineer stainless bracelet from Strapcode. Trying it out on my Alpina Seastrong. Alpina wants $300 for the stock bracelet but this one is a bargain at $62.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Man the display looks awesome
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

GPR Rangeman today


----------



## MIsparty (Feb 3, 2018)

GG vanguard pvd









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Fire ,movie nite with D kids and my promaster..can't take this thing off my wrist.

Cheers









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Braught my trusty smp 300m to Thailand. Doing a great job so far:




























Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX399 On Jubilee








​


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Raven venture









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Raven venture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Congrats on the "sleeper" pick up. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Zelos Mako ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eager to hear what you think of that Zelos. In person, is the dial too busy? How is the build quality?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hanging with my bro kitty, Mike and my Borealis Estoril 300.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

warsh said:


> Eager to hear what you think of that Zelos. In person, is the dial too busy? How is the build quality?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So as not to sidetrack this thread I'll be doing a full review in the next couple of days on this, keep an eye in the dive forum for that or follow the Mako thread.

However the short strokes are

Dial is not too busy at a glance but reveals the detail when looked at closely.

Build quality is very good for the price. No issues there for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## tdakuma (Aug 3, 2017)

Ignore this pls, wrong thread.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

U1 Professional










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning ☀ 
I am still wearing the New Midnattssol blue prototype on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
The blue turned out great and the Watch is a great value imo.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

The turtle is out!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Modded sharkey with a little custom lume

Have a great Sunday guys










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vette45 (Mar 8, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Zelos Mako. First day on the wrist.


That is a cool pattern on the face. Very nice watch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

Enjoying some sun....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## zamboey (Feb 18, 2016)

LHD Pegalos! very nice


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Borealis tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Mako still swimming.



















Deep into review mode on this one right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Wrong date, I know, but the watch is right!









Edit: better focus this time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Tritium Luuuuuume 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

On Kain croc


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Tudor Black Bay Black on bracelet to start the week 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Monday with the SBDC053









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako I today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love this one, and should wear it more than I do.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Maranez on strapcode super engineer









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Fast becoming my daily wearer.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

Back to work means all the quartz watches come out! I've had this thing for almost two decades....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Modded SKX399 On Leather








​


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

No blue Monday for me! Have a great week!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Not a true diver, but it has got 100m WR so it'll suit my swimming pool needs 

The Alpina Alpiner 4 Glacier Blue


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Small Seconds this morning.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines chrono --


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Evening change to the A8










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this Helm Khuraburi, love the touch of orange...








​


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

thank you sir -



pvflyer said:


> That watch has been on my radar for to long I need one soo bad. Congrats beautiful timepiece
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko ProspeX SUN059









& I wish I was going here !!









But this will do !!

https://live.hodinkee.com/e/baselworld-2018

CHEERS !!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> Tritium Luuuuuume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 COSMIC POWERED !!!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Kara in car


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven venture , grey









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Tudor Sub









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Magrette for me today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Still in Love ❤


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

This was on the front porch when I got home. Never owned one. What a nice little economical diver!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Goodnight, everyone!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

On a Red Gunny today


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Pepsi









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 12988995
> 
> 
> View attachment 12988997
> ...


Amazingly beautiful!


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Samurai.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Monta Triumph today. Can't wait to see what they'll be releasing at BASEL

Have a great day 
B


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Anonimo today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Brushed Amphibia Scuba Dude









WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Baby Ice Monster 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Because it's not Monday!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Colorful deep diver for the time being...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Eterna KonTiki Bronze for the day. And pretty much every day this week :







Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko samurai with modded hour/minute hands









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowy day in Philly


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

DP


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Another day with my Squale 50 atmos 1521-026a on the wrist

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Bali Hai Project 1


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Mako, still going strong a week later...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Karlskrona Midnattssol proto 
Turned out great and great price


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Sold everything else. Down to only the Aquadive Bathysphere 300 model 51.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

NM-1 said:


> Sold everything else. Down to only the Aquadive Bathysphere 300 model 51.


Outstanding. That is admirable!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This Titus Today!









check out my Instagram account @ the_watchier


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helson White Shark


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

titanium Magrette Kara


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Red Frogman today


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

USMC0321 said:


> Outstanding. That is admirable!


The withdrawals are heavy!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

My Squale 1521 Blue on WatchGecko Grains of Rice. Love it!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military on Brown Crazy Horse Leather

*















_


----------



## Watchfellas (Aug 3, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

LOVE this one, very nice man.


----------



## Watchfellas (Aug 3, 2016)

Love the bracelet on this one, very nice.


----------



## Watchfellas (Aug 3, 2016)

These are absolutely beautiful, love the bracelets and the quality on Zoretto is second to none. The owner is a great guy to deal with as well.


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

FFF mod









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

Today one of a kind.

Obris Morgan Aegis II.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue Alpha Marine








​


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

... SAMURAI


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Humpday!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

2nd day of Spring my ass!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Board of Governors' meeting...


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Snowflake for hump day this week


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

Obligatory watch in the snow pic....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Scurfa Diver One


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Vintage REGO









check out my Instagram account @ the_watchier


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

48 on Kain croc.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

All this rave over the new Basel releases, and I'm just over here, glad that I snagged this one up 18 months before they replaced it with a new model.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still tied up with the Zelos Mako




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Good morning from Koh Lanta, Thailand 










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lanceransa (Feb 2, 2018)

My "balls"


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Man I hate having a faded minute hand.....disappointing.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday . Mido Ocean Star V on ruber strap.


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

Modified Seiko SNZF17


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Alpina Alpiner 4 on shark mesh


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Devil Diver today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skin Diver








​


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Prs82 today


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Back when Invicta was just _starting _to get sleazy and nefarious but wasn't quite there yet. Actually a pretty nice watch. 2005ish SubAqua Noma 2. Bead blasted with custom lume.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3 and -0.8 s/d. If only all 6r15's were like this.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

The Seamaster was called to service this morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPB99J1


----------



## ogichidaa14 (Oct 13, 2016)

Deep Blue Pro Aqua Diver


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

layin lo with 007 -


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

f'd up - double post -


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

redzebra;4558614
3 said:


> View attachment 12993477


beautiful watch- nice shot-


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

Newest addition, sector geographic









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tgriffin1320 (Feb 12, 2018)

New addition









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

monaco - -


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Oceanking 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Mako ??



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

The Big U-42









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_







_


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

48


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry, guys, no diver for today. I admit, I'm a guy of extremes, and would get bored with the same type of watch all the time. But I love dive watches, especially my Eterna KonTiko Bronze. Nevertheless, my Rolex 34mm Oyster Perpetual screamed out to me today. My only Rolex. It's my favorite because of it's vintage appeal, even though it has all modern updates. Great, versatile small piece, and I love to wear it:



Actually, I could dive with it. If I was a diver! Screwed down crown and 100m WR. Same as my Oris Divers 65!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Too lazy to change so this one again. Plus I just enjoy wearing it since it's freaky accurate.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

TGIF!!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got my new Everest rubber strap so B.B. it is today. 
Happy Friday.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

SINN Arktis for SINNful Friday.










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Mako ? to finish off the work week.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Turtling along.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Turtle









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

BBBlue - -


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klesk (May 11, 2006)




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Chrono, not diver


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Lander GMT on DrunkArtStraps canvas to start the weekend 
TGIF


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

My latest. Archimede 42 Pilot.


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Citizen Aqualand 20th Anniv, shown here in a super-rare wrist shot / selfie 

Something very cool about a solar power dive watch, basically a no frills dive computer.

Two tank dive today in Key West, FL

Cheers!

Eric

.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## MIsparty (Feb 3, 2018)

Hammerhead submarine









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Black Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## mattm0691 (Sep 19, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



castlk said:


> _*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Black Crazy Horse Leather*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool. I've always liked the retro military styling on that model


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#BERNHARDT Submersion


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

60s goodness today
Cheers


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

SMP


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD - -


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

GRUPPO still on the WRISSTO


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ChiefJr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a super awesome mod! Very well done

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

^^^ .............

Thank you!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It seems I haven't had time for the seamaster lately, with a lot of watch traffic coming and going. I really need to wear it more often. 
So comfortable and classic. Love the hands,lume and how thin it is. Great piece.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Big Pilot today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*flag colors*

titanium Magrette Kara


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Black Bay Black on Everest rubber today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noahbear (Mar 1, 2018)

sickondivers said:


> #BERNHARDT Submersion


Very nice watch . I really like the flat black bezel with gloss numbers .


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Afternoon switch to some fresh bronze...



















Popped on to a BC315 with strapsco bronze buckle




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III

*







_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Squale 1521









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm 








​


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

☀rise and shine with my new Zelos Helmsman 2.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

By far the heaviest, chunkiest, most uncomfortable watch I own.......but a fun project to be a witness to. Bali Hai Project One 11/100


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Congrats on the Zelos, Boatswain. Very Nice.:-!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

UN Marine Diver today. Enjoy your Sundayb-)


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Wearing my black and white Marinemaster.


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Alpina Alpiner 4 Glacier Blue


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Red Seiko Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

MWW on leather









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

titanium Magrette Kara


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late post and will be switching soon but I've been wearing the Monta Triumph today 
Love how it feels on the wrist, the bracelet is so good.


----------



## Noahbear (Mar 1, 2018)

Nice watch and boots . Are they 1000 miles ?


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Deep Blue Day Night Recon









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Orange on Monday


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Lazy Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Noahbear said:


> Nice watch and boots . Are they 1000 miles ?


Thank you  they are the Allen Edmonds Horween chromexcel Higgins


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_







_


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Switch from









To


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Oops


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

First watch for Monday;-), Seiko srbp055 Samurai.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kontiki matching clothing.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Starting the week with the Seiko Blumo


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT getting a lot of wrist time since I got it.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Wish you all a great week. 
MontaMondays here


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

It's huge, but I think it's the most legitimate and dedicated diving watch I've owned.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Todays gym watch, think a bit of beating up would fit in with the retro vibe.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*On with the Nethuns
*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM......Monday.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

No Monday Blues with the Pilomatic B!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Super Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Kermit to start the work week


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Was saving for a Rollie but this CFB came up and I couldn't pass. The workmanship and attention to detail is extraordinary. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Helmsman 2 in its element





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

After a long work day, time to switch to the fun Farer Lander GMT 
Wears so well on this thinner nylon canvas blend


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Monster









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wrist_action (Mar 10, 2018)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Omega Triple Date by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

No diving today. Only got as far as the wet sand.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#BERNHARDT Submersion


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Swap


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noahbear (Mar 1, 2018)

Hammerhead / Submarine Addition on This Fine Tuesday Morning . Make it a great one everybody .


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Going with the Bucherer for taco Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Put the Value-Master on a bracelet.


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

aquis...


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This morning it was Astor, then switched to Zoretto for evening









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice pair⬆

Helmsman 2 again today.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K this Tuesday


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

OM EX2 Blue


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

SOH chrono today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_















_


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Evening switch to the deep blue sea Quest.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Honeymooning with the Yema superman









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Halios Seaforth gilt









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

U212SDR









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

The Sharkey 🦈 62Mas...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Hammerhead Bronze


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris..


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Alpina Alpiner4 today


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Tactico TC2


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Still rockin' the turtle:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Finally found a First Gen Black Monster in awesome condition. Love it, missed my Orange I had 4 years ago...








​


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Humpday with Halios Seaforth










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Wet and Wild


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Still with the Yema superman









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Can't believe I actually missed wearing this old beater after a couple weeks without it. RLT75 for work most days. Use and abuse 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Klesk (May 11, 2006)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

Blacklight love for my 2531.80....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Combat Sub on a Strapcode Super Engineer 1 bracelet. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Gulfmaster today ( bottom )


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Evening switch to the OT500










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*







_


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

SBDX011 Emperor









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Helson on the handmade strap


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Astor + Banks









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mtek (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Feeling quite fancy today..........


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Wearing my B.B. on the Everest strap today. Super excited for the B.B. GMT, can't wait to get it on my wrist , it'll be a long two months. I may then get the 58 to replace this one if it doesn't wear too small.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Is it Friday yet!?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

The old Bulova today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

King of the pucks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Modern Blue for Thursday...










Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Switch to pilot


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Getting a jump on Easter Weekend with the OT500










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Abyss on Trident!









Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Spring Drive today


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Emperor to run the dogs...









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Craustin1 said:


> Switch to pilot
> 
> View attachment 13017393
> 
> ...


Pilot watch + Bund Strap = Perfection!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver Automatic 
*







_


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

BOOM! 4 day weekend!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Wilson826 (May 7, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Seiko Snzf17j1


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm On Canvas








​


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k on leather today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wearing the Steinhart Ocean GMT on the right wrist now because I injured the left. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Forgot to post but i started the day with the Nodus Retrospect proto on nato


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy FRIYAY!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I have been really enjoying the clean simplicity and pop of colour on the OT500 the last few days




























And the I find the case shape much more appealing in real life on the wrist than in pictures. Yes it is flat but it is also very slender. I am glad I took the jump but I know it won't work for everyone.

Have a Good Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

bs300 with Maddog strap


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Aqua Terra on rubber. Have a great Easter all.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven earlier today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Forgot to post but i started the day with the Nodus Retrospect proto on nato


Looks fantastic on that nato 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Halios for dinner with my wife and friends.










Switched to canvas


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon with to Seaforth









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

jovani said:


> ... SAMURAI


I've never really been a Seiko diver guy, but that "tweed" patterned dial is the sh*t!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Evening switch. Just needed some orange.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LVc to end the work week, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mako now.


















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123

*







_


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Before lunch 








And after 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


I'm digging this a lot !

What's the model number please ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> I'm digging this a lot !
> 
> What's the model number please ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot. It's the new Casio Rangeman GPR-B1000-1 ( Got the Japanese khaki version. Black also available ) Good luck International release this month I heard


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Ticino to the beach Saturday


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks a lot. It's the new Casio Rangeman GPR-B1000-1 ( Got the Japanese khaki version. Black also available ) Good luck International release this month I heard


Thanks for sharing ! Way out of my league but I love it !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 857 UTC today.










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Today Xerfa









Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5010 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6 








​


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Starting off with the OT500. May switch later on. It's nice coming back to a piece you thought you loved, haven't worn in a while and having it confirmed. 
I love that it's understated yet quality.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Saturday morning HS ⚾










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Takes a beating but keeps on ticking


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Saturday!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Todd's Midnattssol proto on an old DrunkArtStraps singlepass canvas. 
Enjoy Easter weekend. 
B


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

DON'T GO IN THE WOODS !!!!

LOCK YOUR DOORS TONITE !!!!

STAY SAFE !!!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Bulova Accutron Gemini 26a001 w/ETA 2824

*







_


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

GS hi-beat.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BERNHARDT #Submersion #USA


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


My daily beater.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Easter Day to All!








​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Happy Easter errbuddy!










Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


----------



## eminguy (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Happy Resurrection Day/Easter/Passover/Sunday!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

LIVE SAMPLE WATCH !! 65 BUCK$ !! 
Seiko Sports 150 SGF146


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 for Easter Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Such a pretty Easter Day
I can't decide so I think I will rotate them. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

For the Easter holiday .. I'm wearing my grail watch.


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

new vintage leather strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy Easter




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

My Father's Fireman for this mornings Easter egg hunt






. 
With an endangered Blue Iguana in the background


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Easter with the SBDC059!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

rail dial3 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

The Apollon...so many possibilities in one watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Letting my daughter burn off some Easter energy at the lake


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Going to church.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*ESQ Criterion by Movado

*







_


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

CW


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O K2 on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines chrono....


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Alpina Alpiner 4


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Still with the SMP. It's Masters Week! ⛳


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Fending off the Monday.blues with the trusty PilomaticB! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Today I am in charge of dinner. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

U1 P for the work week 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

775


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A sunny Easter Monday here with the Seaforth.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

MM Monday’s


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

SKX007 at work









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD....


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Edox today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dinner watch is my Farer Lander, which I love more as i wear it. Best Buy of 2017 for me no doubt.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Love the strap too!! :-!



Jeep99dad said:


> Dinner watch is my Farer Lander, which I love more as i wear it. Best Buy of 2017 for me no doubt.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Blue Monday


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Green one today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Green one today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> View attachment 13028963
> 
> Green one today


Ok. I finally give in. How many Gshocks do you own? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Ok. I finally give in. How many Gshocks do you own?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think 50-55 - gotta count


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> I think 50-55 - gotta count


Wow. ?.

Thanks for sharing them. As I have said before, you make them look great. They just keep coming, so I had to ask!

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical w/42 Hour Power Reserve

*







_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Wow. ?.
> 
> Thanks for sharing them. As I have said before, you make them look great. They just keep coming, so I had to ask!
> 
> ...


Very kind. Thank you very much


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Going slim with the Tank


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Starting the work week with the Guinand Flying Officer! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC053 on leather today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Dreadnought Voyager


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Crepas El Buzo


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

blue monaco....


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

It must be Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Coffe on the front porch with the Karlskrona Midnattssol proto on an old DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass 
B


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Cold morning. Got my morning brew and my Seiko "sea urchin" ready to start my day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Fischer (Mar 20, 2013)

Put the Deep Blue on after months of neglect. Battery died (and possibly the movement) a while ago and it's just been sitting. I had forgotten how great it feels. Just a nice, solid chunk of metal on the wrist. I'm going to drop it off and see if someone can get it going again today. In the meantime, I'll wear the Seiko. Also nice, just wish it was a touch bigger.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II with the first of the apple blossoms


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

New and old generation 








Camouflage today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Before and after work with the Gavox Avidiver ✈⚓



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Oops.... just realised I posted in the Dive watch section.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Dreadnought GMT on elephant


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military on Brown Crazy Horse Leather

*















_


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

UTS 4K for work tonight


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

NTH Näcken Vintage before turning in.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kontiki with a view.....









Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

BBBlue....


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13029613


Both the watch and the picture are stunning!


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

1981 6309-7049









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## sinetiq (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Spending Humpday with the Super Ocean.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing my Seaforth Gen1 first on leather for a breakfast run and now on Haveston Carrier for a walk on the beach.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Borealis Sea Storm


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RLT as usual at work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

103


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

I know these have reached DeLorean status... this has been a trusted piece of gear around here; maybe 'cause he handpicked 'em, lol.


----------



## JayCeeNC (Apr 8, 2011)

Yobokies modded Seiko:


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

my other blue seiko


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Read the legend of Blue Whale > https://tinyurl.com/ycmjq785

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

curtain by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Green today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Black Leather 








*


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Eco Drive Orca.........don't see many of these around anymore.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

This one again. It looks so good on the iso strap...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Omega SMP today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Continuing my same watch for the workweek ride.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Beauty and the beast, aka Blue Whale. It's a honor to have the Blue Whale in my guardianship for the month. Blue Whale the legend born from WUS since 2012 > https://tinyurl.com/ycmjq785

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Is it Friday yet!?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Retrospect proto on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Helson Skindiver


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Polar Nodus Trieste









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Abyss 2. Felt bold today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Received this Monster a hour ago, love the contrast of the red/black colors.








​


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Titus Calypsomatic today!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Received this Monster a hour ago, love the contrast of the red/black colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a NOS original OM inbound from Jomashop. They somehow found a limited quantity of them and sold them out in minutes at $229!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> I have a NOS original OM inbound from Jomashop. They somehow found a limited quantity of them and sold them out in minutes at $229!


Wow $229 is a steal! The price on these used Monster have increase alot in the last 2 years...

Enjoy your Don 

Tapawatch


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Wow $229 is a steal! The price on these used Monster have increase alot in the last 2 years...
> 
> Enjoy your Don
> 
> Tapawatch


Thank you, my friend. I jumped on it right away. :-!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> I have a NOS original OM inbound from Jomashop. They somehow found a limited quantity of them and sold them out in minutes at $229!


Hope this is true and works out for you. However about a month back I read about the same thing from them. If I remember it ended up being a typo and they meant SKA781.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Hope this is true and works out for you. However about a month back I read about the same thing from them. If I remember it ended up being a typo and they meant SKA781.


Crap. Surely they wouldn't make the same mistake twice? It seemed odd when I got the notification email that they would have some more in stock. I signed up for that quite a long time ago and obviously never expected to hear anything after several months. Maybe I had better send them an email to check. The one you reference is a fine looking watch, but not something I would buy. Besides, it's only $139.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Squale 50 Atmos Blue on BluShark Alphashark Blu Lagoon.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Hope this is true and works out for you. However about a month back I read about the same thing from them. If I remember it ended up being a typo and they meant SKA781.


Email sent to Joma. Thanks for the heads-up, David.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yellow on Friday


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III on Mesh

*







_


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same watch I've had on all week.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still enjoying the Dracula Monster


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

TGIF!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines chrono...


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Doxa Sub 300 50th Anniversary Edition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Maybe I will find some cool leather from my Fastrider









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

masterdelgado said:


> View attachment 13038635
> View attachment 13038637
> View attachment 13038639
> View attachment 13038641
> ...


Looks great!

What are you sailing there?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Pam La Bomba in Puerto Vallarta today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MBolster1611 (Apr 5, 2018)

New Vintage Timex. Anyone recognize the vintage?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Time for Tartar with the Monster








​


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Seaforth to bring on the weekend





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamSanchez (Dec 6, 2014)

Seatimer


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16610lv to end the work week


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Middle one today. Great weekend gents


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 for Today

*







_


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO Prospex SPRC44


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6








​


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
UNCW visit today for Raven before she makes her decision on where to attend college in the Fall. Hopefully some relax time later too before vacation ends. 

The Tudor Black Bay found its way on my wrist again today but on a brown Toxicroo. 
Thoughts ?
I like it save for the poor lug holes placement of course 
Cheers. B


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*50MILLIMETERSOFFUNwithmynewSRPAEIGHTYONE*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k on leather

Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Testing the WR of the Seaforth. West Coast watch for a wet coast day.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

April 7th snow? This is BS!


----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

PO


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

;-):-!Day.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Ticino Depthmaster on BluShark Alpha Shark NATO at Del Mar Beach


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Maratac Large Pilot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The Oyster Glycine!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Noahbear (Mar 1, 2018)

Enjoying my new Bernhardt Submersion on a Eulit perlon strap . Have a great evening everyone .


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

dweller


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Burton Rangeman


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III

*







_


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Have a great weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

On Toshi dark kudu


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate







​


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

MOON PHASE !!!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Halios Seaforth sunburst blue dial on a NTH Tropic strap to pack and head back home today. 
Cheers. 
B


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Seiko Samuray Sunday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth and Strings this morning



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

My wife sent me out to get baby formula. Bottles need to stay cold...that's how I justify the impulse purchase of the cooler. It's for the baby....


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

can't take this one off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Brilliant shot vandit.

Thank you.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Heading to meeting across town ..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Men In Sunrise Purple Frogman today 








.. and well done Patrick Reed


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels

*







_


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good early Monday morning folks. Akrone K-02 Blue Whale.


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Grand Diver II









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Davosa









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to work after a week off, missed the Monta Triumph so it'll get first wristcheck this work week


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SRP053J on a ToxicNato.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Zodiac on tan suede


----------



## luxury554 (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm wearing a series 3, apple watch 42mm


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Yep, Monday again.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Nethuns Lava









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shellback (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

LLD..


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Clipperton today










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Middle one


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Longines BigEye today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning amigos
Tudor Tuesday with the Tudor Black Bay Black Gilt dial back on its bracelet for the office. 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Speedy has come out to play!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Very nice!



tbechtx said:


> Speedy has come out to play!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Desk diving again









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040








​


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Only 24mm nato I have with yellow in it. Looking for a yellow rubber strap that won't break the bank.


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

My Damasko DA46 with its new leather strap. A nice change from the bracelet, and I love the matching contrast stitching.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

T1B 










Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Orient this afternoon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Beat up JSAR


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Garage Bowflex workout..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Post workout..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

DSSD tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Raven









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

haven't worn this in awhile, Victorinox 241546. automatic day/date.


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 on canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just another Seiko as usual.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Halios Wednesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

black monaco...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this OCEAN7 LM-7, love it!








​


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Ecozilla. The original beast









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klesk (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Noahbear (Mar 1, 2018)

Loving the Submersion today . Have a great evening everyone .


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

A17330 SWA....have a top day









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

Some new shoes for my open heart Bulova. Courtesy of my wife as a birthday present.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja turtle SRPC49k on dark khaki canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

A8 on canvas

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ginault OR today. Just landed, had to see what so many people were talking about the last year  read a lot of praises on their watch quality and wanted to make my own opinion.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Train in Spain with Zoretto









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Janis Trading Co NYH Azores for today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the LM-7








​


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgriffin1320 (Feb 12, 2018)

Deep blue for myself and co workers. I ordered the blue one in the middle. Absolutely loving it so far.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

"Blue Lagoon"


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

on iso


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Froggy today - my girlfriend with the Rangeman ❤


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Seaforth Sunburst Blue



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Switched to the Aevig Corvid field watch for this evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Soarway 43 on Isofrane.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## X X (Jan 15, 2018)

Still in love with the sarb


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 13055567
> 
> 
> View attachment 13055569


Which strap is this?

Life's what you make it!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Today, I'm a SINN-er


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Arrived this morning. Doxa sub 300 50th anniversary...









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Had to wear a day-date to celebrate the luckiest of all days. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja on 1952 vintage OD Canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My "dress" watch for today.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Lucky 13 this Fortis Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

A17380


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JR diver today. Digging the dial but the watch is a bit large


----------



## Lord99 (Jan 31, 2016)

Here is my Samurai Pepsi, one week old, on a Miro canvas. 
Have a great weekend all!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Original Trigger


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora








​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Trinityten (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Finally found the perfect nato !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

happy Friday the 13th


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one 








Great weekend gents


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Brown Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m







​


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Bell&Ross BR 126-94 on Hirsch strap. Have a nice weekend y'all.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Sorry no diver today.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

Watches503 said:


>


Very nice. What a great combo, well done!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Batman Mako.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Park watch



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Zelos Hammerhead.... Very nice watch IMHO


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Painting shutters with the DSSD


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sub for sat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

The watch that started it all for me, and I still greatly enjoy. Black Orient Mako I.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

castlk said:


> Very nice. What a great combo, well done!


Thanks a lot. First time I take bracelet off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sub 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Seiko Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Seiko Saturday.

Dive watch on a nato, just as god intended.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

The Hamtun H1 on it's very comfy rubber strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

After a great London GTG today, I'm wearing my H2O this evening. Have a great Saturday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After a couple of months in the drawer had to let the OM out.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

No sun the past 3 days. Today freezing rain and snow. Really affects the -mood I'm in. My blue Omega SmP always makes me smile when I wear it.

Hope you have a better,sunny day.:-!b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 On Canvas for the evening








​


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris..


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth Saturday. Out on the west coast we are struggling to keep the lawns mown. I also needed a pick me up though. So sunburst Seaforth was on call



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2006)

Helm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

BaliHa'i Project One.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Breitling tonight


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yellow today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Travelling with only 1 watch for 2 weeks. Zoretto









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Waiting for the Chinese GP










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Happy Sunday !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime








​


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sunday turtle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster and Seaforth Sunday. Started with the Seaforth, switched to the seamaster and may go back to the Seaforth later.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

This today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

dweller


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Chronomat tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micdon (Mar 24, 2018)

DB Daynight 65 T100, Italian Leather Strap


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Invicta Pro Diver Ocean Ghost II Piranha 3036

*















_


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Loved the 2264 so much it stayed all day.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The Antilles today









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snuck down the shack...operation fish tomorrow!!!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC053 for Blue Monday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

blue monaco.....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## micdon (Mar 24, 2018)

My favorite watch - even so its by far not the most expensive one...


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Doxa sub 300 50th anniversary









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Oris Heritage Sixty Five Topper LE


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Deep Blue Sea Quest 1000. Love this cheap little solid diver.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

The old favourite


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

The Glycine KMU-48 Kriegs Marine Uhren Manual Wind.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Anonimo D-Date on Drunk Art shoes



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Relaxing on my last day off...while







Sherman is enjoying his last day with long hair before his summer haircut tomorrow.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Switched to the Avidiver



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a good evening 
Time to go home, with the Ginault OR


----------



## Noahbear (Mar 1, 2018)

40mm Benarus Moray in Brass . Just installed the new Eulit perlon and love it . Hope everyone enjoys their evening .


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

BaliHa'i Model C. Such a cool watch.


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time check GPR Rangeman with San Fransisco
























[ photos taken today ]


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical w/42 Hour Power Reserve

*







_


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

ten13th said:


> Instagram: ten13th


Mate, that's beautiful  What is it?

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Honeymoon with Doxa









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Hospital Poprad ...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

Brand new. Straight out of the box


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn U2 SDR on warm and sunny day! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye on Natural Chromexcel leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started the morning with the new Scurfa DiverOne ND, like this a lot. Will switch to B.B. later for a quick business trip to NY.

Have a great day 
B


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> Mate, that's beautiful  What is it?
> 
> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


It does have its charm. I am just the caretaker of the watch for a month. Read all about it - https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/blue-whale-pay-forward-free-watch-month-739689.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Model C still.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Speedy bumblebee today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

Just got my Ocean7 back from service.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Time for a beer in the garden










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sunshine ☀ Soccer ⚽ SeaQuest ⌚



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

DeepBlue here


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub








​


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Lord99 (Jan 31, 2016)

Have a great evening all!


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

NTH Santa Fe.


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Turtle on m/n









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

This arrived today. Beautiful piece and better looking than I'd hoped. Now scurfawatches.com is sold out of the BD1. Very happy.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Duplicate post.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> Turtle on m/n
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot combo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewscriver (Jan 5, 2018)

Tutima DI300 for the win!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Roadking1102 said:


> Hot combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ty loving this strap.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojo73 (Sep 19, 2016)

My new to me 6309-7049 on an Uncle Seiko Waffle Strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Swapped over to the OT500 midday



























Pardon my shame for not having adjusted the date in the pics yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Aragon today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Kobe City Fire Bureau Rangeman


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather

*







_


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman, green MOP


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Dreadnought GMT on Maddog Elephant


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

T-Graph...Searambler









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noahbear (Mar 1, 2018)

Yesterday's / Benarus Moray in Brass 






Today's / Bernhardt Submersion

Hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday


----------



## Noahbear (Mar 1, 2018)

View attachment 13068991
Yesterday's / Benarus Moray in Brass 
View attachment 13068997
Today's / Bernhardt Submersion

Hope everyone has a wonderful Wednesday


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 Professional today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Humpday! The Gavox Avidiver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

b-):-!Day.


----------



## spencj12 (Mar 30, 2018)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OT500 for the morning



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Getting my car inspected










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo and BoR again today.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Afternoon swap to the Magrette Regatarre 2011 LE




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## uptempo (Mar 21, 2016)

This Omega


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Green robot wearing Blue Whale.









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*







_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

boatswain said:


> OT500 for the morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool shots


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

My Aquaracer.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

*Family pic*. Seiko Diver's Watch... *Re... Poker*


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Swatch Sistem51 Boreal
​








​


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

New Watch Day!!


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Chris Ward Trident Pro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Boring I know, but day 3. This thing is almost as accurate as my Tuna.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051 on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Another Seiko. The inside that is.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Feeling like I should be wearing a Seiko today...

MAGRETTE though again for a ☀ day



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

After what feels like 100 years of winter today is the hottest April in 70 years uk , woop woop


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Longer spring days means more daytime drinking and more daytime lume.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Raven and Erika's working well together.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

This


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one guys









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Keywest gmt









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Today's selection









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Doxa Sub 300 with Erika's Original Marine Nationale Strap.









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all

Wearing my Lander GMT on a blue Toxicnato for FarerFriday 

TGIF


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RLT doing its day job










Needed a bronze for this shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

TGIF!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

happy Friday


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

58 Seamaster



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Maldives









Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

anrex said:


> View attachment 13074493


I love it! Great shot.

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdakuma (Aug 3, 2017)

Old but still beating.









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

This one today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Brown Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Small obscure vintage diver.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Orient Bambino Open Heart Blue Dial


----------



## nm2068 (Jan 21, 2018)

Going commando again today. Love this watch.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

LOUVER DIAL !!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OT500 all day. I think...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy weekend :-!

Mido Ocean Star V


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Took the pooch for a walk in the woods so snapped a pic along the trail.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Combat6 Field Watch today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

Waiting in the traffic...


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Guanqin GJ16019


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Chrono


----------



## Lord99 (Jan 31, 2016)

Have a nice Sunday all!
Samurai Pepsi on Miro black composite band.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

3rd day with mm300, I'm so glad that I finally got one!!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mixing a G&T for Mrs Boatswain 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

AQUARACER









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Enicar Sherpa Super DIVETTE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## tdakuma (Aug 3, 2017)

Going to the beach.









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Burton Rangeman


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1K

*







_


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Yesterday









Today










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Earlier before Ready Player One


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> Earlier before Ready Player One


What did you think of the movie? Had you read the book?

Nice watch too 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Ending the week with my buddy Heuer 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Aid1987 said:


> What did you think of the movie? Had you read the book?
> 
> Nice watch too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thank you 

The movie was fantastic. Never read the book. I was completely engaged and enthralled. Man I wish we had more movies like this one. Easily on my top 10 movies. Maybe top 3 right now. I'm buying when it comes out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Break Zoom Sport Black


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Watches503 said:


> Thank you
> 
> The movie was fantastic. Never read the book. I was completely engaged and enthralled. Man I wish we had more movies like this one. Easily on my top 10 movies. Maybe top 3 right now. I'm buying when it comes out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad you enjoyed it. I asked because I read the book a few years ago and loved it but the movie wasn't quite as good (to me) but still enjoyable.

I completely agree that there should be more movies like this, I love 80s pop culture and gaming in general.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Aid1987 said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed it. I asked because I read the book a few years ago and loved it but the movie wasn't quite as good (to me) but still enjoyable.
> 
> I completely agree that there should be more movies like this, I love 80s pop culture and gaming in general.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

sub


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Just switched the TC2 from leather strap to mesh bracelet.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

#sard009 for seiko Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Scurfa for the evening in the garden










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dziodzio (Jul 12, 2017)

sunny sunday









Wysłane z mojego MI 4W przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

No diver today


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Obris Sunday!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Flex Luthor said:


> View attachment 13080081


Line change


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hanging on the stoop with the OT500...














































Joined in the warm evening sun by my good friend Little Boatswain #2










There's beauty everywhere when we open our eyes, hearts and minds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_







_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Finally got the bracelet for this one and sized it over the weekend. Really like it!


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Orient Bambino Open Heart Blue Dial


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Blue Monday is easier with the Astor+Banks PilomaticB










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Starting off the week colorfully.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday.


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Speedy  today.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines legend...


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fresh arrival. Zelos Hammerhead Titanium.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Little splash of colour into this cloudy day.









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

1985 The story.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Speedy Tuesday!! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Finally got a proper MN strap from Erica. I don't know why I waited so long.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This old thing

1970's Omega Seamaster cal 1040


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great day folks:-!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still surprised how much I enjoy this one, even more so after I got bracelet.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

This yellow watch








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Returning home after 2 weeks with Zoretto Jota









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Speedy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## mrjinxy1 (Apr 24, 2018)

Triwa Dawn Klinga









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

tbechtx said:


> Happy Speedy Tuesday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great I'm that strap. Where's it from?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## undonewatches (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Had to strap on our UNDONE AQUA !


----------



## tgriffin1320 (Feb 12, 2018)

Deep blue master 1000









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JR Aquascope on rubber tonight


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> JR Aquascope on rubber tonight


Been keep my eye on those JRs for awhile. Looks great!nice pickup

Is it going to be a keeper? I have wondered if they would be too big and blocky for my humble wrists.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Hammerhead Titanium. Day 2.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Been keep my eye on those JRs for awhile. Looks great!nice pickup
> 
> Is it going to be a keeper? I have wondered if they would be too big and blocky for my humble wrists.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a very nice watch overall, beautiful case work and finish, great dial and beautiful applied markers, lots of Watch for the $. 
Not a keeper. I might keep it if Ididnt have a few big targets in mind.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Perfect bracelet. Would you share where you found it? Thanks



EA-Sport said:


> This yellow watch
> View attachment 13085479
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## undonewatches (Mar 9, 2016)

Awesome watch game here AMRVF! Love the dedication to still strap one on next to your digital! What strap are you using to fit over your dive suit?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Samurai with modded yobokies hands









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Ocean Rover this morning


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> Perfect bracelet. Would you share where you found it? Thanks


The bracelet came off Invicta 9401. I got it from ebay. I bought the watch just for the bracelet but it wasn't too bad. There's a guy selling this bracelet over at the Halios Seaforth thread. You can pm him to see if he still has it.

Here's a closer pic of the lug and end link








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm wearing this baby all week


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

The OK and Oscar Jackson arrived yesterday afternoon!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Flyback today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Carpe Diem Wednesday:-!. Be happy.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orange Monster








​


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC053 on bracelet today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman, black MOP


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather*








_


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hammerhead Ti





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good early Thursday morning. First watch of the day, Scurfa Diver One.

Have a good one.:-!


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdakuma (Aug 3, 2017)

In the dark.









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

DS30.


----------



## Dukie (Oct 18, 2016)

Office day, so ... 16030 Datejust.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Double quartz day:-!:-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Rainy day at work with the Monster








​


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus Sea Snake on (24mm BoR)









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Still wearing the O&O Jackson but a switch to the orange racing strap from the kit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

what a home run of a watch redzebra. Matches your stripes.


redzebra said:


> View attachment 13088843
> 
> 
> View attachment 13088847


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Started the morning with some vitamin T










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Some SKX009 love today! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Switch to the no date Nodus Trieste









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

My AR on a mesh.


----------



## JBravo920 (Jul 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I never get tired of the turtle









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On vintage isofrane










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Navy Frogman today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic

*







_


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hammerhead Ti moonrise 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus Sea Snake









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday with the Farer Lander GMT on a canvas-nylon blend DrunkArtStraps


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 Professional on canvas today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus Sea Snake









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

This ... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Orange Monster on vacation


















Taplaltakl.


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Doxa









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

IWC of course

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I find I don't post here these days as often as I had been. That's partly due to the fact that I've expanded my watch-wearing rule from "no less than one week per watch" to "no less than one month per watch", and who wants to see pictures of my ugly wrist wearing the same watch 30-days in a row?

Of course, this has also caused me to reevaluate my collection and ask myself whether I need 40+ watches if I'm limiting myself to wearing no more than 12 per year. So the process of winnowing down the collection has begun. I suspect that this beauty, however, will be a keeper. It's almost quartz-accurate, it's a good size, it's legible in all lighting conditions, and I suspect it'll withstand all the abuse my SKX has suffered over its 22-year (and counting) life. The MN strap just completes it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Flyback Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## booger10 (Jan 13, 2013)

skx007j


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Loving it even more now I switched the second hand to red


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Just landed. Bracelet still in plastic.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

U1 today.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Nodus









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ventus Mori at work for the day














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod








​


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

If you had the choice of that to wear from this collection, what would you wear? Find out what Rob chose >>> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/blue-whale-pay-forward-free-watch-month-739689-78.html#post45905287

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Right now...


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

Killarney said:


> Right now...


Absolutely beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to start the weekend 

Tockr Air Defender on Toxicnato Magnum


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one all weekend at the lake.


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

This is how I’m beginning the weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjzola (Apr 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Now









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Just a couple minutes ago...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

sumo


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Evening with the Zelos Hammerhead Ti



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Lukavalentine (Apr 26, 2018)

Baby sea urchin 🌊


----------



## Mac Raginmund (Mar 4, 2018)

Citizen PRT-AW7038-04L on «.the Watchuseek » strap from NATO Strap Co.


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Oris Aquis on a bracelet.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

MM300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning members


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Zelos Mako.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

A good 1500 meter weekend warrior that adds a splash of color. Powered by a Seiko TMI NH36A with a sapphire crystal and bezel. Also a SUPER COMFORTABLE Planet Ocean style bracelet. This bracelet is truly done right.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

NTH DevilRey









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

A HEROIC18 Day!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Tutima today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Ventus Mori Diver in Gunmetal.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

The Dan Henry 1970.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Teaching the next generation about the dangers of cross threading










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Blumo. Have a great weekend everyone



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

....TAG....


----------



## Mac Raginmund (Mar 4, 2018)

Giving a sunbath to my little GWM-5610; charging our batteries feels great after the Québec winter!


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

Black Series Seiko solar on its very nice rubber strap


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Seaforth 2 Abyss Blue on PhenomeNato





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Vintage Saturday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Strap swap!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

I've come to the realisation that with all that I have this one is the daily for me from now on...

...til I change my mind again 🤣









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

It's a JDD Sunday.

Enjoy what's left of the weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Zelos Titanium "Hammerhead" w/ submarine steel dial inlay...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

No diver today but nato at least ...










Have a great Sunday all !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac Raginmund (Mar 4, 2018)

Blue titanium Tissot T-Sport chrono on a «.Le Mans.» NATO.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Samurai Sunday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the beautiful Farer Lander GMT by on a super soft French Barenia Leather strap, which I absolutely love ❤

I can't stand away from the Lander very long, it may be the only Watch I'd not even consider selling as I revamp the collection


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

LLD this afternoon.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

And here would be the photo...


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

These 2 beauties today




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sports Diver *








_


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

now I'm in bed with this Aquis


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Sarb035









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Dan_the_diver (Apr 22, 2018)

Oris Hammerhead


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC053 for Blue Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Seiko Blumo to start the week


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Blue Monday is here again.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Seastar today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Starting the day with a little seamaster and sweat for morning excercise.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac Raginmund (Mar 4, 2018)

Muddy mountain running with my GW9400-3 Rangeman; needless to say, it’s awesome!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5513









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Pics from 4-wheeling this weekwnd














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Seaforth on new EO MN shoes.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Oris Chronoris


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

NTH Barracuda today..


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios for family time in the evening



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Speedy mk2 racing today.


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Outing with G ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dziodzio (Jul 12, 2017)

Yellow sun









Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Abyss blue.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

April 31st with DevilRay









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Night turn ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Hardly surprising:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1P on RAF canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ginault Ocean Rover this morning. I like the blue gold bezel in conjunction with the sand lume markers.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

drDuka said:


>


I had a tremendous crush on these..


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Speedy Tuesday!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac Raginmund (Mar 4, 2018)

Timex Fly-Back


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Longines HC 41 mm black. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod








​


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Aid1987 said:


> Looks great I'm that strap. Where's it from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It's actually a Halios strap I got int the last Seaforth kit. It's very nice w/ leather lining.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Skx007


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

510


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Spear Diver:


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

BelowZero tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather

*







_


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Good Ol' April 31st










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JR Aquascope this morning


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Color coordinated.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again for day 3. Hard to take it off sometimes.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Halios Puck









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, day & date are off

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

NTH Näcken vintage blue for today.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

BP today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 13099999
> 
> 
> View attachment 13100001


Nice combo.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac Raginmund (Mar 4, 2018)

G7900A-4


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Frogman


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Derkdiggler said:


> Nice combo.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thank You!


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## ipaqrat (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Maharishi today ( bottom right corner )


----------



## crflyer (Mar 9, 2018)

Khaki Auto Titanium on a Barton silicone strap


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RLT at C










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Paci


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas*








_


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good early Thursday morning. Scurfa Diver One for now.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

No diver today but the mk2 racing.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

This 36mm gem, owned from new since the late 80's

It's tiny!










In context....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ginault Ocean Rover 181070GSLID today


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Strapped the pilot back on but with a canvas strap. Probably change to a diver in afternoon. Have a great day everyone !!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The streak continues.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same since Monday so might as well just finish out the week with it.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Sharkmaster 300.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 Professional on RAF canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

EMG Horizon, in for a test drive!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Slip sliding towards the weekend with the Hamilton GMT/UTC Automatic on a beautiful Astor & Banks Strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Waking up with the abyss, starting a long day ahead off right.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Haven't worn this one in a while. The Seaforths have been getting more attention.

MKII Greywater. DLC job by Jack (IWW). Oh, and Erika's MN black ops strap with DLC hardware too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Love the Raven Venture simplicity









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

SD4K

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Evening change up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Newly arrived from Chino today: SBBN035. My second 300m Tuna, but went all stealthy this time!


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

The blue Sinn 103 Limited Edition. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Doxa Sub300 50th anniversary









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Xeric


----------



## dqsuyen2 (May 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Benrus Diver with a "electric" movement and a sweeping second hand. So it's not a quartz but not auto??









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina and DrunkArtStraps


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos turn









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

New arrival









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

'The Repulse Bay' Hong Kong in the background


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## tdakuma (Aug 3, 2017)

Titanium Citizen Eco-Drive.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bjn74 (May 17, 2017)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Wearing the Longines HC 41 mm in black again. I really like the combination with the black and grey nato. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven Venture









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM300 for the last day, on a ToxicNato Shiznit.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy FarerFriday


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Today it's the Bernhardt Binnacle Diver!


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Just arrived after a 2 week journey from the 'States, many thanks Paul in Connecticut....









Cheers,

Alan


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

SINNful Arktis Friday on MN Trident










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

TGIF!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

;-):-!Day VM M4


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sumo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Tudor today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Boldr Odyssey on DrunkArtStraps canvas to start the weekend 
HAGWE


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Spring drive this Friday, have a great weekend ahead!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Aquis at work


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Going for the left one - right for my girlfriend ❤








Great weekend gents


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Brown Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Turtle time...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

On Maddog mustard elephant


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Flieger









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Nodus









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Steinhart Saturday with the Ocean Vintage GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Boldr Voyager this morning.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Skinny Rogers said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool! Is that a Jack DLC?


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Going out to dinner with my girls wearing my CFB









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios, just a comfortable watch









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Test driving my new-to-me Näcken today...


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Hexa f74 forum watch from 2014/15


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I may have gone overboard a little bit today 
Two ADs
Two new Watches


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Old school on Sunday









Blue one


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III *








_


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## svogt91 (Feb 3, 2016)

O1V on leather NATO


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jam.on.it (Jun 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

48


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SZSC004


----------



## DutchMartin (Jul 11, 2008)

Not just a deep sea watch also in deep space...


----------



## dziodzio (Jul 12, 2017)

My favorite watch for the weekend









Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pullingteeth (Mar 29, 2018)

First for me Steinhart


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Sunday folks:-!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Super Avenger today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinyik (Jul 25, 2016)

Summer is finally here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

G to start the day.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Enjoying several consecutive days with the sapphire Seaforth. I try to buy watches that are versatile enough to be worn all the time. This certainly accomplished that goal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Perfect day for the Blue estoril


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Samurai Sunday!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

tbechtx said:


> Samurai Sunday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice , but whats with a seconds hand that doesn't even reach the second markers let alone the 1/5 markers, a bit useless no?


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

MM


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Parkgate said:


> Nice , but whats with a seconds hand that doesn't even reach the second markers let alone the 1/5 markers, a bit useless no?


Look a little closer, it does.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Ready for Monday/new week with zoretto









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yellow one


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

from today SEIKO 6309-7049 

... november 1978


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Starting the work week with my JLC Master Control Sector dial Not a diver but wanted to share with my DWF buddies as I am super psyched 

Have a great week 
B


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Back on orange Iso - mmmmm, vanilla.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNZ391:


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Beautiful piece! Drooling...



Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> 
> Starting the work week with my JLC Master Control Sector dial Not a diver but wanted to share with my DWF buddies as I am super psyched
> 
> ...


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Had the blumo on my wrist for the last 4 days.



















And switched over to a new one for the rest of today, iwc on canvas




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Blue Mondays are better with the Astor&Banks Pilomatic B on the wrist!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida A12, 38mm width









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Juxtaposition

Dickie shorts, chucks, Tattoos and a dressed up Pam312



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LV to start the work week


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blue sub


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sunburst Seaforth




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a good evening 
Wearing my Boldr Voyager on a pit moss Horween leather


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Bambino 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Manual Wind w/42 Hour Power Reserve

*







_


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Vostok Amfibia REEF









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

dEUS77 said:


>


Looks great in the lighter shade strap.

Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazzasarb (Jul 18, 2013)

BFK, on the rubber for today









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Popped on the gruppo for evening wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Popped on the bronzo for evening wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seaforth ll









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Good morning dive watch friends. Oris today. Love this one




























Love the different blues

Have a great one guys !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Speedy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Maddog on LHD


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Back to using my Tudor this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabcastillero (May 8, 2018)

Sarb035 tuesday


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Mac Raginmund (Mar 4, 2018)

F91W


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer today with the first of the indigenous flame azalea blooms


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Seaforth 1 Sunburst Blue on Biwi Rubber. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Red one


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0

*















_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Seamaster on canvas, was skeptical when I ordered strap but love combo ! Have a great day friends !!!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Haven't worn the 103 acrylic for a long time, since my wife has worn it for a year and half straight. Since she doesn't baby watches it acquired a few battle scars enroute. Gives the watch some extra character. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos on Obris Morgan calf leather









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Myman said:


> View attachment 13121319


That's so hot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

ML Aikon today 
I must say I love this watch and the overall finish is superb.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Vanpelsma said:


> Seamaster on canvas, was skeptical when I ordered strap but love combo ! Have a great day friends !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does look excellent

Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rise and Shine with the Seaforth



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Maurice's Aikon









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Collection:

Omega Speedmaster Professional
Omega Aqua Terra 8500
Jaeger LeCoutre Reverso Grande Date
Weiss Field Watch (cal 1001)
Zenith Elite Ultra Thin (cal 650)


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051 on leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

boatswain said:


> That does look excellent
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks much !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Prs82


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Grand Seiko SBGV027

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jasi_88 (Jan 12, 2018)

Feelin’ a bit like James Bond today


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy #Humpday!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

On a business trip to Munich.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Mac Raginmund (Mar 4, 2018)

Accutron II


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the JLC Master Control Sector dial tonight


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Explorer II today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather*








_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Green one on Thursday


----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Doxa Sub 300 50th anniversary on Marine Nationale strap.









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Bremont S301.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## jdinjax (Mar 1, 2008)

Oris in the rotation....









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye on English Tan Dublin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Vertex m100 in the house.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

What else?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Guanqin GJ16009


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## supergrilldds (Mar 28, 2017)

So many beauties!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Moroz said:


> Beautiful piece! Drooling...


Same for me.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Sorry no diver today. Almost 50y old and still going.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Strong..!


titusdelossantos said:


> Sorry no diver today. Almost 50y old and still going.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi guys


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning members. Happy Thursday


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Casual Rolly


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Obviously not a diver per se ...but still good for 150m, and thus about 140 more than I need!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

My trusty A8










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Most excellent zodiac titanium LE. Very light and thin. 200m WR and COSC certified. Less than 100 pieces made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mühle Search and Rescue (SAR) timer


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Loving this blue diver


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina and DrunkArtStraps


Still one of the best looking watches around!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Arnie on Iso today


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec







B3 Carbon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The AP homage. Aikon by m. Lacroix









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Trieste PVD on DrunkArtStraps Leather tonight


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

can't decide...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic *








_


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient Mako


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Aikon morning









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 Professional









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkart31 (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one again today.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## kinyik (Jul 25, 2016)

With the new to me diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Friday. Loving the Lander and its sea blue/green dial, looks good on the French Barenia leather DrunkArtStraps.

Happy Friday. B


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

TGIF!!!! Sometimes less is more.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Pam 372

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## triton9809 (Apr 22, 2018)

Sunny Friday









Sent from my LGL163BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

All week with the U1 Professional 










Cheers 
Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mako USA today.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Marigold (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Marigold (May 8, 2018)

Sorry, previous pic too small.


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Marigold said:


> Sorry, previous pic too small.
> 
> View attachment 13130553


I get my tritium Sub back from its servicing next week. Your pic is making me ancy.


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Good night









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Red one today 








Great weekend gents


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee again today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Have a great weekend all!!!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

The first version of the Scurfa Diver One, on Obris Morgan rubber










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new blue ND Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

M. Lacroix for weekend









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Imbiton said:


> M. Lacroix for weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy. 
How do you like it?


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Midday switch...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marigold (May 8, 2018)




----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

A Lorier Neptune. Fresh in and looking damn good.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Ghost Rider LE today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Skx


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats buddy.
> How do you like it?


love it. Thanks and kudos to you jeep99dad for setting me up with the AD professional who provided excellent service and much better pricing than anywhere else. I owe you


----------



## CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz (Dec 9, 2013)

Seamaster Co-Axial 36.5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

mm300


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Started the day with the deep blue sea Quest for pressure washing the winter off the deck. Thought the 1000m should do for the task.



















Then time to relax afterwards. Planned on switching to something more exotic but this little $99 gem is great for a sunny day of work and play. ☀



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Orange dial today


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good early Sunday morning. Happy Mothers' Day💐


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Benarus Moray Brass


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

Tissell flieger this beautiful Sunday..


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Happy mother's day to all our wives that raise our children and put up with this ridiculous hobby.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been this one all weekend.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

This would be my brand new Sinn U1000 SDR on tegimented bracelet if wasn't stuck in customs the last 6 days for no apparent reason.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Beer & Cheese fest has begun!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## triton9809 (Apr 22, 2018)

Deep Blue Military Pepsi.









Sent from my LGL163BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wearing the same watch Bill Gates rocks!


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Steinhart Ocean One - Watchobsession nato.










Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pegasus Mecurio since yesterday.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ended up with the sea Quest for most of a hot Mother's Day.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Day three with the SRPC49k 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and happy Monday everyone ☀
I am wearing the Maurice Lacroix Aikon with the blue clous de Paris dial.

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I didn't really lust after this watch when it first came out, but thought I'd try it due to the the sub $500 sale price I found. It exceeded my expectations, so I also sourced the bracelet. One of my favorites now.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 903 St B E. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## podiki (Jun 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Marathon SAR









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

I recently put my AT back on it's bracelet. I can say without a doubt Oris makes a better bracelet. And the AT bracelet is not bad at all.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Hotel coffee...... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko samurai









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## triton9809 (Apr 22, 2018)

My beater. Given to me by a good friend who was a British soldier at our 20 year Bosnia deployment reunion in 2016.









Sent from my LGL163BL using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Black Bay


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

b-):-!day


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Lorier Neptune


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Boldr Voyager on canvas tonight


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MAGRETTE Regatarre LE



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueforest89 (Jan 3, 2015)

Basin "diving"









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

Seiko SKX 013 by Artifice Horoworks.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Magrette*

That's not how Regattare is spelled.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

My new DB, too bad the crappy pic doesn't do the flat trit tubes justice.

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Lorier Neptune still looking great on the wrist!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back again for day three. This might be the longest I've ever worn this watch, though I doubt it'll make it the full month.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sub day


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monta Triumph today. Haven't worn it much with the recent arrivals. I want to wear the JLC all the time. Felt bad


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bring forth the seaforth









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Tudor BBBeta


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar SS.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## triton9809 (Apr 22, 2018)

Seiko SNE-109 today.









Sent from my LGL163BL using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer Durham proto tonight


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## findarato (Aug 11, 2015)

Squale 50 atmos









Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## triton9809 (Apr 22, 2018)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 13138769
> 
> 
> View attachment 13138771


Would you mind telling me the watch strap brand? Much appreciated.

Sent from my LGL163BL using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye on Natural chromexel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Seiko SNZF17J this morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

:-!day


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Seiko SRP


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Nomos Orion Date Weiss. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Roadking1102 said:


> BigEye on Natural chromexel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great looking chrono. How thick is it? Thanks


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Roadking1102 said:


> BigEye on Natural chromexel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great looking chrono. How thick is it? Thanks


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

mnf67 said:


> That's a great looking chrono. How thick is it? Thanks


It's 14.45 mm thick. Wears well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## podiki (Jun 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Straight Banana (Dec 22, 2012)

The Ray with a cheap Chinese strap.


----------



## triton9809 (Apr 22, 2018)

Citizen Avion on a Watch Gecko Aviator strap.









Sent from my LGL163BL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magrette Regatarre 2011 LE
It's happy warm weather is here as it gets more wrist time with no bothersome cuffs to obstruct it


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five digit LV today with some of my favorite spring flowers


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

NTH









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ocean Rover ND, blue/Gold bezel and the famous magical sand lume for the evening


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

SEAMASTER!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

He wouldn't trade. A good lesson on how to think about value.


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Longines Legend Diver


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

View attachment 13143145


Longines Legend Diver


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

MKII Graywater.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

A few photos of my latest acquisition. Today, in fact. Panerai Luminor Base 8 Days Titanio - 44mm:







Lots more pics where these came from. Gotta leave some for tomorrow, though! It comes with a beautiful rubber strap as well, which I intend to try. The rubber strap it comes with is black, but they were good enough at the Boutique to swap it with a dark brown rubber, which better matches the dial. The titanium case and the dark brown dial on this are, to me, a combination that is hard to beat. I don't see many photos either of the stunning alligator leather strap that this watch comes with. Of course, being a real diver watch good for 300m, one would not normally be wearing the brown leather, but for ones who do not dive it looks great.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Carl
You've done it again, another beauty!

Looking forward to more pics and thoughts!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Carl
> You've done it again, another beauty!
> 
> Looking forward to more pics and thoughts!


Thanks. I just finished installing the rubber strap, a beautiful dark brown which exactly matches the dial. Will post pics. The rubber strap is amazing!! I'm so surprised that I don't see more pics of it on the forums. It just totally suits the watch. Not only looks, but because it is a dive watch. I took a whole lot of outdoor pics this evening, and will do a thread here on the Dive Forum. I am so unbelievably stoked about this watch, I can't believe it!


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 13143495
> 
> 
> View attachment 1314497
> ...


Always stunning leather straps Rafy, congratz |>


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Nodus









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Bosch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to my JLC Master Control Date Sector dial on blue French veg tan leather 
Have a great day


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn U1 Professional today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seawolf


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Juggy III on orange Borealis


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Donnerstag!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one seems to be the only watch that can get the SPB053 off my wrist. It is my favorite though.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

1967









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Streak still going










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 13143495
> 
> 
> View attachment 13143497
> ...


I'm speechless. That looks absolutely amazing! Artwork to be sure.
Excellent taste.
Carl


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

The Seamaster was hungry.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspect (Apr 25, 2017)

Helm Khuraburi


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

UN Marine Diver


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Seiko snzf17j









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Super Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Maranez









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Traditional Swiss Fondue for lunch today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

Modern Amphion no date.. last few hours with this guy..


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

blue monaco...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magrette Regattare 2011 LE again. Trying a new strap from a different model 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

looks great on orange strap-



b'oris said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

all dried up


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Walked into a tourneu store and impulse buying took a hold of me. A non micro for the price if a micro.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## triton9809 (Apr 22, 2018)

Seiko today.









Sent from my LGL163BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

🐢


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jmadams71 (Jan 10, 2018)

SRP779


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

pepcr1 said:


>


That's a beautiful blue dial 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

|>


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## kinyik (Jul 25, 2016)

Last surgical paper for the exam week. Wish me luck 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The one that started this obsession.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

View attachment 13146407


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hola









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Now that I'm on a one-watch-per-month rotation, I could just post the same photograph 30-days in a row, but that would be dishonest (plus the dates on the dial would be wrong, and that would drive me crazy). So here's a picture virtually indistinguishable from the one I posted yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

The U2 SDR is going to be my companion for the weekend. I will be travelling to Berlin tomorrow to watch the German Cup Final. Alles außer Frankfurt ist Scheiße!! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Professionally desk diving w these two today lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

On the road again....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

The left one...


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

On my wrist yesterday


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

775 today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Lander GMT on French veg tan blue leather today.

Have a great day. And TGIF


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

black bay...


----------



## Lord99 (Jan 31, 2016)

The Samurai today


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Fridayb-)


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Soarway 43.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5513 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tissot









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Jmadams71 (Jan 10, 2018)

Borealis Bull Shark


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the weekend with the JLC Master Control Date Sector dial on French Barenia leather


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Planet ocean. My first. Undecided.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

"Hurry up and take the pic please!"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Had this on for a few days now.

Have a top weekend gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

SMP 50th









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

croc on the BB


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis F43









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magrette still going strong.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zodiac Super Seawolf 53


----------



## sudeepe (May 19, 2018)

Anybody know what this watch is , I saw it in a TV program and want to know what make it is .. Any pointers are appreciated


----------



## Marigold (May 8, 2018)

sudeepe said:


> Anybody know what this watch is , I saw it in a TV program and want to know what make it is .. Any pointers are appreciated
> View attachment 13148865


Yeah, that's a, uh, oh wait. I've had too much to drink, everything's blurry. I better go to bed.


----------



## Marigold (May 8, 2018)

sudeepe said:


> Anybody know what this watch is , I saw it in a TV program and want to know what make it is .. Any pointers are appreciated
> View attachment 13148865


Yeah, that's a, uh, oh wait. I've had too much to drink, everything's blurry. I better go to bed.


----------



## sudeepe (May 19, 2018)

Sorry , Could not get a better resolution .


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Favre-Leuba Raider again


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Have a great weekend, friends !




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Canyonary (Mar 31, 2018)

SARG005






Alpinist on Martz vintage leather


----------



## Canyonary (Mar 31, 2018)

Duplicate post


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

ConSeanery said:


> A Lorier Neptune. Fresh in and looking damn good.


Beat me to the punch. Mine is gilt!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

M. Lacroix today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

brunemto said:


> Favre-Leuba Raider again


this looks so fine,
would really like to read your take on it


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines...


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Travel day...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Same as yesterday, just a strap change









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Morning with the blue Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Royal Saturday


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

H2o on this rainy day









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

8926ob


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

The gym beater


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Loving the blue!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

This as usual on on rainy ☔day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

monster


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

Barracuda


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soarway 43 on Isofrane.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster for a family wedding




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Ochstin


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Oris 65 deauville on canvas-leather-strap









Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Getting ready to hit the airport with Pan Am!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Guanqin GJ16019


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jenny Caribbean blue .









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Starting today with this one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and a great Sunday to all. 
This morning I've been wearing the Alkin ModelOne proto on Art's first weathered canvas  I quite like this combo. 
I'll be switching later as I fly out to JAX for business for a few days. I was contemplating taking only one watch 

Cheers. B


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

This little beauty today. Have a great Sunday all !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

layin lo with 007...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Lot of bushes to trim today so strapped this one on.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Straight Banana said:


> The Ray with a cheap Chinese strap.


Well played.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Working in the yard. Pop of colour on gloomy west coast day..


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Diver No. 4.

















Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1.1 for the afternoon


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magrette dominating wrist time through a stretch of sunny weather. May be my go to watch this summer.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Marigold (May 8, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Stunning day here in Sydney.

Have a good one gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmadams71 (Jan 10, 2018)

Yard work beater.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Good night!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

[Dupe]


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Gluten Tag, Freunde!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spartan.Ex (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC053 on bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

SBDX001









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

Still have the Barracuda going..


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## podiki (Jun 11, 2017)

sticky said:


> View attachment 13155303


Damn, what a rip off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Beach day with Magrette




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Doxa Pro to start the week


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Have a great day all!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM (Jan 4, 2016)

Just another working day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk just because Sportura MOR, loves it so much


----------



## Jmadams71 (Jan 10, 2018)

Tisell Vintage Sub.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

MKII Graywater










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Bluesy









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dear blue Zoretto Jota









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Desk diving again

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Speedy has the day off so the Oak and Oscar Jackson Flyback is stepping in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Still going dark with the MKII Graywater.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

DSSD


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

DSSD


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

6309 just back from service. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR with lunch


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Aid1987 said:


> Looks great I'm that strap. Where's it from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Actually it is a strap from the Halios Seaforth kit! Jason doesn't skimp on the extra straps it's sooooo comfy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Skinny Rogers said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's just perfect!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16610LV this Tuesday


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Spunwell said:


> That's just perfect!


Thanks!

I love a diver on a nato....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markank (May 8, 2018)

Bit of Aussie on my wrist









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> 16610LV this Tuesday


So classy


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Lucien Piccard








Paul Portinoux


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

M.Lacroix Wednesday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

For the first time in a long time....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Morning reflections ☀☀U1 Professional on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jodo (Feb 11, 2018)

Accutron Astronaut 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> So classy


Thank you


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Guinand FO for today.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

LLP 🖖🏽🖖🏽🖖🏽 Wednesday:-!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

double, sorry


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

23 years old!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Interesting here. I was skeptical when I first bought it and now I can't seem to take it off my wrist.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikehomero (Mar 31, 2018)

Today I got the Seamaster 300. I'm totally thrilled, this is really a completely new watch and the glass even has the Omega logo.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Blue Mori came to work today




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

Ocean7 lmc2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon swap to benarus









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bburgett (Jun 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Double domed goodness.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K for hump day this week


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Omega Seamaster Professional

Completes my dive watch collection for me today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ I love that Hamilton


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Gators in the SEC Tourny & this is as close as I have to Gator colors in a watch...+5 seconds in 4 months!


----------



## blueforest89 (Jan 3, 2015)

Desk diving!









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Tag









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Desk diving with the Steinhart OceanOneVintage


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Business casual.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines chrono...


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

My working in the yard watch.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ddldave (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Black Bay


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## son2silver (Jan 22, 2011)

For a noon stroll through the museum


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mori for day 2



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

An HK Special today. Not a bad little watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LVc today


----------



## Katruje (Jan 13, 2017)

Seiko Sumo PADI.










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Just off the truck...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Kind of Blue


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Back on the puck today.

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jmadams71 (Jan 10, 2018)

Archie's favorite brand... Squale!


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Dive...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Lord99 (Jan 31, 2016)

Have a nice day!


----------



## Lord99 (Jan 31, 2016)

View attachment 13165425


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

And again.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Accuracy on this one is almost quartz like. Has averaged less than a second a day in the year I've had it.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sub









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy FarerFriday 
Pointing 2 LE today.

HAGWE


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Boarding the Starship Ventus Mori M4:-d

Happy Friday b-)


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

BigEye today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Bronze time! b-)

Armida A1 on wild horse strap and RolKo Hyeronimus Boch buckle.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

TGIF!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Happy FarerFriday
> Pointing 2 LE today.
> 
> HAGWE


Hold on hold on.

That looks like a NEW Farer Brice...and it looks great!

Well done. Keeping both?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Hold on hold on.
> 
> That looks like a NEW Farer Brice...and it looks great!
> 
> ...


Yea sir  brand new LE (50) model, Pointing 2, that just came out last Thursday. Snatched #2 as soon as they sent me a pic of it. Well the Lander isn't going anywhere but I love this one too. No intention on selling either at this time


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SMP


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Enjoying the Mori on the stock tropic rubber. Great blue dial. Subtle metallic fleck in direct light.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cooling down after taking this one on a 2 mile run.


----------



## Jmadams71 (Jan 10, 2018)

MWW No.4


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seven2one to end the week, very ready for the extended weekend.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus for rainy afternoon









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13166761


Love that Ball, Clive. May have pushed me over the edge on that one.

The smaller size always put me off, BUT it wears well on you. Looks as good as your PAMs.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Zenith SZ100


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry, but I received an error message the first time I tried to post.


----------



## milligan (Jul 7, 2017)

Strella


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling SuperOcean 42









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Upper one today 








Great weekend gents


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

8500









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

black mesh


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

SKX013 Enhanced by Artifice Horoworks.


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

FL Raider


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Rocking the SRPC49k again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Wearing this one all week.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Haven't been so absolutely gobsmacked by a watch since the Borealis Sea Storm came in!!!-1 second in 52 hours!


----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Battery powered 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Still this one. Casual Sunday.

Enjoy the last bit of your weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OT500



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

MM300


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Bottom right corner


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Black Bay Steel & Gold









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Doxa Divingstar Poseidon


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Have a great Sunday all !!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

This today


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

double, sorry


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

My morning isn't as exciting as post above...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

SuperOcean 42









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 13170393
> 
> 
> View attachment 13170407
> ...


Ok Rafy I need to ask after seeing you post great H2O pics everyday for a while now...just exactly how many H2O watches do you have??!?

By the way I love seeing your pictures!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

65 Green


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051 today on RedRockStrap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great 51! ⬆

Starting a beautiful morning with the OT500




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Watching the Indy 500


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

I never quite fell in love with the Huldra and it's been relegated to the watch case for a long time. But today I thought what the heck and threw it on. I either need to flip it or get the bezel re-lumed in white (the orange lume on the bezel is a big fail).









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmadams71 (Jan 10, 2018)

Armida A2 42mm


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sub









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Keeping an eye on the time while supervising a little kayaker




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Citizen Paradigm Titanium


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Top one


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Switch to something casual for the night.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

on camo for Memorial


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

PO on blushark nato










Have a great day, all !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

NTH DevilRay









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Ok Rafy I need to ask after seeing you post great H2O pics everyday for a while now...just exactly how many H2O watches do you have??!?
> 
> By the way I love seeing your pictures!
> 
> ...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

Stowa TESTAF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Can't take this one off!!!I was REALLY worried when I sold the Helson SD with SL Dark Orange dial I wouldn't be able to find a suitable replacement.Man was i WRONG!!!


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Memorial Day:-!🙏🏽✌🏿️


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Switched from nato to perlon. Very much loving this !!!

Have a good night fellow watch friends.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmadams71 (Jan 10, 2018)

SKX


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Memorial Day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marigold (May 8, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhetto (Nov 8, 2017)

Digi today


----------



## Jojo73 (Sep 19, 2016)

Happy Memorial Day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Spear Diver:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OT500 before and after work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

White polar Nodus









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Ugh....back to work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to CLT and reality with a full day of meetings after a nice long weekend away, good thing I've got the beautiful ML Aikon on the wrist


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Forgot how good this one is. Love me a good coin edge bezel....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

For a fun change I swapped out the bezel on my Black Bay last night from the red to the black one.... still got the splash of red on the crown tube which I love. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13175903


So gorgeous. Love love it.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SKOBR said:


> So gorgeous. Love love it.
> 
> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk











65 -no date- Topper Limited Edition

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

monaco...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

Sapphire & Lumed Ceramic Insert


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Still with perlon today. Have a great day all !!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

My latest, only a week old, and haven't taken off yet


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Speedy Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmadams71 (Jan 10, 2018)

New to me Black Bay.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LV Sub to start the short week


----------



## Marigold (May 8, 2018)

Hot today. My new NATO is getting a workout.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbq (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

IWC









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

OSD on today


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Squale GMT


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Wakey wakey


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

MWW Equinox









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

14060 2-liner today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Have a great day !!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Helson Sharkdiver on W&W M2 Cordovan


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Helson Sharkdiver on W&W M2 Cordovan

View attachment 13178571


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Morning routine with the OT500.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Arctic Diver.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven Venture after polishing the case and the middle link of bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Tudor Pelagos LHD.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

diver @ the movies


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Love my walks in the park and lake listening to all types of birds singing and chirping. The Canada geese weaning their goslings. Orient Blue Ray with me on this walk:-!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer for a late day at the office


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

.. and watching a bit the game on the go


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Venture









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas *


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Deepsea on black shark strap


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Calypso2 (Sep 23, 2017)

I bought this 36mm Enicar in June 1966. This watch has endured very harsh conditions, but its 1145 automatic Swiss caliber movement has been reliable throughout it all. At the moment keeps a steady +20 sec/ day which could be regulated within 6 per day.Takes 46.5 hours to run down. 14X series, 1965-1975, 18000 vph, gold plated


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SEIKO 6458-6000 mid-size 38mm 1983 Kanji


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SEIKO 6458-6000 mid-size 38mm 1983 Kanji


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Myman said:


> View attachment 13181029


I always drool a little bit when you post pics of that beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

One day closer to the weekend... have a great one !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks - Me 2. I can't seem to take it off.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More polish Venture









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Seiko









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Let's go!


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

tenge said:


>


Awesome shot!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning Thursday:-!. C.Ward C60 Trident 600 vintage.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49K on canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

T1B for the last day in May 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Wearing my Laco Mannheim today. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Zelos bronze mako. First day on my wrist. Loving it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Bluesy today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Kiger #6 today









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Sobinum (Nov 3, 2017)

Work watch on new Barton Rubber


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

My bold yet sophisticated Breitling SuperOcean Heritage 46mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

6306-7000


----------



## fabiodossantos77 (May 24, 2012)

Victorinox Maverick II


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## fabiodossantos77 (May 24, 2012)

__
https://flic.kr/p/KzfeZw


----------



## fabiodossantos77 (May 24, 2012)




----------



## fabiodossantos77 (May 24, 2012)

20180531_081442 by Fabio dos Santos, no Flickr


----------



## canuckfan33 (Sep 4, 2015)

Arrived this morning and immediately swapped the bracelet for this NATO since I have two divers in bracelets already.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

The B&M Clifton GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Armida A2


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bryan66 said:


> Armida A2


Very nice and an original version I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

7two1 this Thursday


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## vsky46 (Mar 4, 2018)

Drinking that sweet doxa sauce today









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seiko chrono...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This one will be a winner 
Ocean King gilt dial prototype


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth 1



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellhouse (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The new Monta OK diver is in for a test drive and I'm glad I ordered one  This is the gilt dial version and I like the laquer black one too. It wears so nice, spot on for my wrist.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Friday!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wearing the Casio diver today. TGIF!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth 1 on a cloudy morning



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Got this Skin Diver yesterday and love it!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

:-!p Friday


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

TGIF!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

black bay...


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

New strap. Shout out to the watch boys.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bling it on. Black polished venture.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

aquis...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ready to start the weekend with the Farer Lander GMT 
#FarerFriday


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend everyone


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Blue YM


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helson White Shark on Toxic N80


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

And back to the Seaforth after work.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

DSSD on Toshi Dark Kudu


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

New Tudor 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman black MOP


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Have a great weekend, friends !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Venture









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

SKX011
"under the radar" model, but my favourite!









Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Headed to a Carolina Watch GTG uniting the Charlotte, Charleston and Columbia groups. Hope we have a great turn out.

The Monta OK Proto is joining the party


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

anniversary edition, titanium, no date


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Still this


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

☀



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

TACOS!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Seiko 6105-8119 long since retired, diver nonetheless


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

For share  Latest arrival









More to come


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Pointing II LE


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Family BBQ. 
Father and Son bonding.

Great man except for that whole getting me into watches issue...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Version 1 of the Scurfa Diver One on a ceramic bezel. Height of 12mm,40mm diam.

Have a great Sunday :-


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## fabiodossantos77 (May 24, 2012)

20180603_065729 by Fabio dos Santos, no Flickr

Timberland Steprock


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Have a great Sunday all !!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Morning pocket shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

The blue AR coating making itself known. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

MM300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbq (Mar 26, 2018)

Wrong thread


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Prometheus Piranha Yellow on Toxic N80


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth sunburst




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

b-):-! Sunday


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Yesterday










Today


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Seiko Sunday with the SRPB99 Samurai PADI Edition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Raven on the amazing stock bracelet.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's a funny looking G shock. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

boatswain said:


> That's a funny looking G shock.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Btw excellent photos you got  Really like your themes 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Back to "the one".


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Monday Blues









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Well I have anchors and blue, but doing the wrong kind of diving today....

Have a great one, fellas




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monta Monday  with the Gen2 Ocean King Prototype on bracelet. I love the watch overall but can't decide with version I prefer 
It's a great size that should work for a wide share of the market and love the proportions Finish is top notch as expected from Monta now and the lume is good too.


----------



## Brad Alford (Jan 3, 2017)

Zelos Hammerhead Bronze Blue Dial 1000M


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sinn U1









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Astor Banks









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

blue monaco...


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Maldives










Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Aquanaut on today


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

New Ranger (m) today 









.. looking good for the Capitals 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Have a good one, all !

Trying out the nato.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

One of my "keepers"...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Black Bay Aquis :think:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Maurice Lacroix Aikon today


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Raider


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tissot









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

S&G


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Grab n go goodness from 1980


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Speedy Tuesday!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Earlier for me it was Speedy Tuesday, now it's Turtle Tuesday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Wearing the new arrived, Hamilton Khaki Pioneer


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

BLNR. Have a good night people!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne ND on a USAF canvas


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

(Black)Bay watch!


----------



## mdinana (Apr 14, 2014)

First time wearing.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

M. Lacroix









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RLT75 on the job


----------



## socolinsky (May 8, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa DiverOne ND on a USAF canvas


Is that canvas strap from Red Rock Straps?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Imbiton said:


> M. Lacroix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike  was wearing mine today. 
Still love yours ?


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Evening switch up


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

8500









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

GG Divemaster









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Have a great one !!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

M. Lacroix comfortable bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I love it..especially the integrated bracelet quality. Seriously trying to earn extra moolah to get the white dial version. Thanks for referring me to your AD !


Jeep99dad said:


> Great minds think alike  was wearing mine today.
> Still love yours ?


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hamilton Khaki


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Collection:

Omega Speedmaster Professional
Omega Aqua Terra 8500
Jaeger LeCoutre Reverso Grande Date
Weiss Field Watch (cal 1001)
Zenith Elite Ultra Thin (cal 650)


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

1980's Orient


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

b-) Wednesday:-!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

black bay..


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Ken you beat this?

Kentex Marineman black MOP


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Enjoying the 1.1 by the pool today


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

It's up for trade...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Regia today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RLT at C










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Humpday Hammy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> b-) Wednesday:-!
> 
> View attachment 13199035


|>|>|>
SOOOO much nicer than the usual suspects in that price range..UN has always been as close to an unobtainable grail for me as they get...


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Deep Blue Mil Ops on a black and gray nato


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight i am wearing the Nodus Trieste PVD on a Hermes Leather DrunkArtStraps


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

desk diver


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather 
*


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Bluesy









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

New Scurfa New Diver One ND513 that just arrived today....


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

The gold one


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

a wolf in sheep's clothing

Breitling Avenger Seawolf

stainless steel, stratus silver dial, applied silver baton indices, year 2013 (before the release of the Avenger II Seawolf at BaselWorld2013)


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Orient diver this AM


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After 3 years I sometimes think I should sell this since I wear my MM more, but then I put it on again and come to my senses.


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Modded Steiny O1B


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RLT75










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Squale 50 atmos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I swim with it


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Thursday slide to the weekend with the Scubatec










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I was feeling Blue today & since I don't have a blue diver the "Aachen Blau Strunde" reported for duty...


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Better late than never today !




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Not sure why the photo appears twice. Enjoy! Enjoy!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Boldr Voyager tonight


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five digit LV while visiting the Cape Hatteras Lighthouse today


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SKX007K1


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Press (Aug 3, 2017)

A day off, so this one. Navy blue Zuludiver (Bonetto Cinturini) 284 with it.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

CW Trident GMT:


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

From two days ago.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Zelos Mako.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

No diver this month










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Oris 65 Bronze Bezel









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45










Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Digital Tuna today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun + Drunkartstrap.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Shogun + Drunkartstrap.


Nice to see the Shogun now and again. Miss mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Nice to see the Shogun now and again. Miss mine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Nice to have it on again. Each time I do I realize why it was my first "watch lust" 3 years ago.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Headpatolman (May 6, 2017)

Alsta Nautoscaph II









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

Been enjoying my Squale all week while playing in and out of the water down in Turks and Caicos...


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Black Bay


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven, polished









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## mrpete (Dec 13, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Ready for kayak fishing









Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tockr Air Defender


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Have a good weekend


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

soukchai said:


> Ready for kayak fishing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty. And the kayak fishing sounds great. Make sure to show us the catch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sea Quest for the evening


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

His and hers Doxas today


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Skin Diver


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Black Crazyhorse Leather
*


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

There are a lot of watches in here whose calendar dates don't match the posting date....lol


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one 








Great weekend gents


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Akrone K-02 Blue Whale


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Oris Aquis today...


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Yesterday's pic. Suit is off but the watch remains !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Chrono


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

16th day


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Saturday!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Legend









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Love the Seiko SBDC053. Perhaps one day will swap the bezel insert with a non OEM ceramic luminous one, once available









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Saturday errands with the digital tuna 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

New bracelet on my Seawolf.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful. I shall try that combo. I haven't seen a more beautiful nato setup. It's very unique.

I can imagine this watch will take a lot of natos and straps very nicely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


>


Very classy color combo that. Will look awesome on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sinn .. I love the heft and weight of German Submarine steel on the wrist... solid in every sense










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Arctic Diver on navy blue Isofrane.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

These today

Early morning with the Farer Pointing II









Then stopped by the AD and this happened









And finally the Boldr Voyager poolside


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Evant Decodiver. This one is going to see a lot of wrist time.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Devil Ray....such a rad diver








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Blue one later 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sea Quest back home after a day out sailing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*Deep Blue Sun Diver III*


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

asrar.merchant said:


> Very classy color combo that. Will look awesome on the wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does look awesome on the wrist


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I know, I know, not strictly a diver, but today is the first day wearing this puppy so indulge me ;-)


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## dziodzio (Jul 12, 2017)

Newcomer









Wysłane z mojego Mi Note 3 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

no bells and whistles..


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Mighty GSA getting a bath , digital tuna overseeing quality control 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sesforth ll on retrofitted watchecko bracelet. After these seaforth resold for over $1,000 during the early mania, many have finally settled down and resold for under $850









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Just put my new Steiny OVM 39 on rubber and am liking it better than bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

A Helson.


----------



## Lord99 (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## gmaras (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth Abyss Sapphire




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Happy Sunday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Seaforth Abyss Sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Sunday chillin with the Aquadive 500

Cheers
Eric


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Double.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry couldn't help myself from breaking what I suppose is the unwritten rule of this thread - one post per watch per day. It IS what I am wearing right now though 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

Another of my new Scurfa collection.. the The Diver One "Original" seen here out on my back patio this evening while relaxing with a glass of wine after a long hot IDPA match....


----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Starting work week with SBDC053 on natural chromexcel strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

There's no Monster like a first gen Monster.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

No diver this month










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Steel









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

NODUS Retrospect:


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

...sh... double... sorry, guys


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Must be Monday:-d Enjoy"


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Monday blues are squelched with the Astor & Banks Pilomatic B on my wrist!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Glad to have a Tuna again. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Started the day with the Deep Blue Sea Quest for a trip to the pool with my son.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Pewe1977 (Jun 4, 2018)

Seiko SUN065 PADI









Greets, Marco


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Mww Beluga








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jenny









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Working the night shift with this beauty

Bali Ha'i Q










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Zenton M45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste (Sep 24, 2016)

LW Oktopus Carbon Green


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Afternoon switch to the Halios Seaforth abyss for some rocketry





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

On the road again









Taplaltakl.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LV again today


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

View attachment 13214671


View attachment 13214677


View attachment 13214675


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

GG









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

OCEAN7 LM-7


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning ☀ 
I can't stay away from the JLC Sector Dial very long. Always enjoy wearing it. 
It's still on the Farer Barenia blue leather strap I got with the Farer Pointing II. It's always an easy install with the integrated springbars. 
Have a great day
Brice.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Lousy commute in Ottawa today, but at least some lovely new eye candy to look at in the sun.


----------



## fcammarata (May 31, 2012)

PAM 88 on custom leather strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

NODUS Retrospect:


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Bigeye today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Girard-Perregaux Seahawk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 4000T on Nato


----------



## Taggart (May 9, 2018)

39.5 aquis


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Speedy Taco Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

In honor of Paul's upcoming MS18 DiverOne release, I'm wearing my MS17 tonight.

I saw that they'll go up for sale Friday at 2000 UK  and there are only 100 available.

B


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

SBDC053










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1.1


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Kalmar









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Lander on Barenia leather DrunkArtStraps for Raven's HS graduation


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto jota









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Have a good one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your day gentlemen....and ladies:-!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RLT75 on a squally day





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Helson Hammerhead Hommage


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

A tasteful setup with Borealis Seafarer


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

New arrival. I'm very very impressed.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Hammy Wednesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

another Seawolf


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas *


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

42mm Steelfish:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

.. and Shanghai today


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Speedy Thursday









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## richardianbrown (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## richardianbrown (Mar 16, 2018)

View attachment 13220275

View attachment 13220277


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

can't stop wearing this one!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Samurai


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

NODUS Retrospect:


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Steinhart OVM MKIII on a PVR veg tanned reindeer skin nato.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Not a diver today, but still very nice. Just landed.


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*My New BOLDR Odyssey "SeriousWatches" Edition*


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Heritage 46mm on Leather...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

It's still June, so it must still be the Hamilton.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Recent arrival, a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Jay MT (May 28, 2011)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Trident Pro for this Thursday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Nodus









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shizmosis (Feb 26, 2017)

b'oris said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


great classic piece!!!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

no X sumo


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RLT 75 for another rough day at the office.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Now on a PVR Bond. :-d


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Seiko Orange Samurai*


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*United States* *Flag Day*


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> New arrival. I'm very very impressed.


Great looking Sub!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoovebloveman (Jun 4, 2018)

Calibre 5 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

Been a while I posted..









Sent from my Rotary phone


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

1watch11days


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman II


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Seiko 









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday with the LE Pointing II for another day of hell at work before our family vacation tomorrow.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven venture polished









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Good lineup of matches today at FIFA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE Guys! Stowa Seatime


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

SINNful Friday










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo in disguise. After two full days it's only lost 1 second. That alone makes it an enjoyable watch to wear.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 750T today for an afternoon wedding.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Aquastar was yesterday. 6B Scramble for today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Blumo in disguise. After two full days it's only lost 1 second. That alone makes it an enjoyable watch to wear.


BoR is still looking good! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> BoR is still looking good!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks and still love it. Do you miss it?


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks and still love it. Do you miss it?


With no Sumo in the watch box, I'm ok without it, but I've got several other watches with this BoR bracelet!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

To an adventure with my OVM...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

65


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Scubapro 500 on Blushark nato.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ND to end the week


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New arrival just in time for our trip to the beach tomorrow. Thanks to MimosJewelers for expediting it.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PAM682


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PAM682


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

This beautiful new arrival.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> New arrival just in time for our trip to the beach tomorrow. Thanks to MimosJewelers for expediting it.


Wow cool dial! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

2264 seamaster for tonight after returning home from the sea as master. Love the ocean and adventure but I love my family more.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blumo









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Woke up a while go. Got out of the tent and now time for some coffee.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Lacroix Aikon









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Double post


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Sea Hawk on new strap.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

The blue one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Limes on leather today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Sinn!


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Off to the beach with my Seiko SRPC91 









This guy's happy


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines...


----------



## Lord99 (Jan 31, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Off to the beach with my Seiko SRPC91
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one, but don't you like the original silicone strap, Jeep?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Banshee Ride


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

??⚽ Saturday


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Enjoying the sun set with the OVM. b-)


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magette Regattare 2011 LE





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Deep Blue Scuba today
View attachment 13227545


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

New watch day! ECOZILLA! Combo anniversary / Father's Day present from my wife and daughter. They got me the Citizilla titanium adapters and bracelet also. I have it on this orange Borealis strap for Summer.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

smp


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sub









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Luminox 1513 on a custom Martu cork strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Seastrong Heritage









Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Scuba Dude


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 On Canvas


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

At the gym with digital Tuna on khaki nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Another day, another bezel, H2o!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

beast mode


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

almost as the Trieste bathyscaphe... b-):-d

https://www.rolex.com/&#8230;/s&#8230;/magazine/bathyscaphe-trieste.html


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sub









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

amrvf said:


> almost as the Trieste bathyscaphe... b-):-d
> 
> https://www.rolex.com/&#8230;/s&#8230;/magazine/bathyscaphe-trieste.html


I hope it goes without saying, but you put us to shame

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Arrived yesterday, so getting it's "charge on" today.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Arrived yesterday, so getting it's "charge on" today.


Congrats 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Maurice lacroix aikon all weekend









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's really a cool watch imo.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Back home and OVM on the reindeer skin nato again. Got to go to bed soon...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy Fathers Day.

I am thankful to have a great father and an opportunity to stumble my own way through fatherhood.

Wore my Deep Blue Sea Quest 1000 today. 2 years ago I received a black dial version on Father's Day as redirected gift from myself (you know the kind, you buy a watch and then need to justify it so you let your good spouse hide it away for several months before releasing it again). Sold the black in a consolidation and missed it but I was lucky enough to reaquire one in blue several months back. Thrilled to have it back and still considered it my Father's Day watch.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blumonday









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orange Monster, Have a great week to All!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn U1P to start the week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Brad Alford (Jan 3, 2017)

SNZF17 Sea Urchin (Sea Wolf/Kon Tiki) MOD gets the Wrist today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus PVD Trieste in honor of their new model reveal today


----------



## Marigold (May 8, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

DigiTuna.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Padi Turtle with Barton silicone strap









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

darth


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Deep Blue Tritnight Ceramic Pepsi.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines chrono...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *EDOX Hydro-Sub North Pole*


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Off with the Tuna on with the Turtle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

BLNR. Have a great one people!




























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marigold (May 8, 2018)

Rolex 1680









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sea King for Monday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer on nato for this ninety two degree start to the week


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Straight from customs to my wrist :-!


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

White hands installed and its now almost perfect.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

HELM Khuraburi on New Toxic Rubber Strap


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

I jumped on the Prospex bandwagon


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


>


I am in love with this one. The Best from the Best your Eterna Kontiki, and the dive bezel => simply awesome!! :-!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller ''S''


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sea King









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Day 2 and still going with Deep Blue Daynight Tritdiver Ceramic Pepsi









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

65


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Bigeye on canvas today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Vintage Rewel diver









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 Chrono*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pmuskin01 (Jul 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

103 Diapal for another hectic day


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Anthonytheking (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Wearing my Ennebi Titanic 65mm

BEAST!!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## fidel63 (Jun 13, 2018)

Cit diver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enem Skin Diver


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Aegis









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Bigeye again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC019 Pepsi Solar chrono diver today, on a Seiko Monster bracelet.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

;-):-! Wednesday.

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba


----------



## dziodzio (Jul 12, 2017)

Since arrival still on hand. Nice watch.









Sent from Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

BoldR "SW"


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

mm300


----------



## Sobinum (Nov 3, 2017)

Helm on Isofrane


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Tissot PRS 516 Extreme Automatic Chrono*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Birthday  2 days in a row!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II for hump day this week


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RCar58 (Mar 27, 2018)

Imbiton said:


> Sea King
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I so need one one of these, love it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T217A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 13235019


Love that shot  Where's it Paul ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Accompanied in our trip to Tianmen Mountain National Park, Zhangjiajie, Hunan Province, China


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

wolfhead said:


> Accompanied in our trip to Tianmen Mountain National Park, Zhangjiajie, Hunan Province, China


Did you climb all the way up?


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Hoppyjr said:


> Did you climb all the way up?


Nope. The Chinese installed escalators in the mountain. Haha.


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

wolfhead said:


> Nope. The Chinese installed escalators in the mountain. Haha.


Chinese escalator?! I take the stairs... (only for liveleakers  )


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

7


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Bigeye is dominating this week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

A peaceful solstice to all of you!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


Pics like that make me miss mine so much 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Pics like that make me miss mine so much
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I knew I'd regret it badly if I ever sold it so just gave up even thinking about it.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

DB on Seiko strap


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks! I knew I'd regret it badly if I ever sold it so just gave up even thinking about it.


Wise man 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I almost put this back on leather last night, but it's been so nasty and sweaty lately, so no......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

⚽? Thursday??


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

tudor...


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Magrette Moana Pacific Waterman #41 of 500*


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

View attachment DSC_0003.jpg


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Milgauss


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helm K on Toxic Magnum


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry Stupid Double Post!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MusicPDX (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

New battery = the ol' tuning fork movement is humming away!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

D1000


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy summer solstice


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

DigiTuna


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Auto on ISOFRANE Rubber*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

K1M_I said:


> View attachment 13239617


Stunning shot of a stunning watch.

Well done and thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

2264




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

Fresh out of the DHL box Scurfa MS-18 Diver One....


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Zeno Navy Diver:


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Monster Tuna


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Anglo Irish said:


> Zeno Navy Diver:


Nice no decompression bezel. Only the second one I've seen.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Milgauss









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Wolfie day


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 2 with the Shogun.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

alpina...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3, HAGWE to All!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

>


----------



## jodo (Feb 11, 2018)

Vintage Bulova sea hunter 1000m









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Day 2 with the Shogun.


Love the Shogun. How does it wear compared to an SKX?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Faded SMP


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Their done.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Palmettoman said:


> Love the Shogun. How does it wear compared to an SKX?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Obviously much lighter due to Titanium, lower profile, but longer LtoL, so does wear larger. So comfortable though.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Got a wild hair last night and decided to put the Hamilton back on leather. That meant I had to do the unthinkable: take my watch off before getting in the shower. Since I tend to lose track of time in the shower (and I don't leave myself much leeway in the morning) I threw on a quartz Traser I keep for such occasions.

Unfortunately, I was in such a hurry this morning that I completely forgot to put the Hamilton back on. So this is me for the rest of the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Maurice Lacroix Aikon for weekend









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Fleiger Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

New arrived, Marathon SAR


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Two classics

Omega Seamaster Professional 2531.80
Rolex Sea-Dweller 16600


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

This is my kind of afternoon 









Tapawatch


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Breitling Chronomat Evolution*


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ALS to end the week, have a great weekend ahead my friends!


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Pool day without the sun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle just landed doesn't disappoint 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Can't seem to shake off this combo 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

submariner


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> STO turtle just landed doesn't disappoint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats and those dials are gorgeous, but I'm not buying another watch for a while.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Congrats and those dials are gorgeous, but I'm not buying another watch for a while.


I know but I had to have the perfect pair of turtles  the ninja and this.

No more for me for a few months ???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

My Hamilton Khaki with a NATO strap.









Looking at the photo, I realise my beloved Hamilton needs a clean.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Omega SMP




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Milly









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents ⚽

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Day one with the STO turtle on canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Re-issue Zodiac Seawolf on re-make WWII canvas strap


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

I don't just smile, I laugh when I look at my Unimatic LE









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

#poormansSM300 with white hands set


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I totally understand why, great watch.. wear it in good health


warsh said:


> I don't just smile, I laugh when I look at my Unimatic LE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Devil Ray today








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sea Quest. Perfect for a hot and sunny day 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

The new (to me) Hexa F74 project on an orange Isofrane w/ a matching bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman, black MOP


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Yaardvark (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Thermocompensated Quartz.
5 seconds faster for the last half year.
I use this to set the other watches 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Aug 27, 2017)

soukchai said:


> Seastrong Heritage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has some real sex appeal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Aug 27, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


Oooorah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Three days straight
It rained so I was lucky I had in a diver









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yellow today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Old faithful.

Have an ace weekend friends

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

PO Sunday best









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Titan


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Digital Tuna, a had to pick today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

CWC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

M Lacroix ready for sunday breakfast









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a beauty . Had never seen this version

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Cobra de Calibre









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Starting the day with the sea Quest in the sun again.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Midnattssol  but on an old DrunkArtStraps singlepass canvas today


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD4K


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Midday swap to the Brathwait. Not a diver for sure, just a quick break between them. 100m though ain't bad for this type of piece.



















Noticed Mrs Boatswain and I were a bit match-y on the wrist today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Got all "Heroic18" today...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

And finishing up the day with the SMP. 3 watch day. Crazy. And all quartz. Extra Crazy. And I loved them all!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seacraft


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Leather shoes today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

SEIKO SRP777:


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Early issue Pro Aqua 1500 meters w/sapphire bezel fitted with a DB Bonetto Cinturini Italian rubber strap, sunshine yellow sunray dial for the 1st full week of summer.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MMMonday........


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

For Blue Monday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SAR

Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> SAR
> 
> Tapawatch












Tapawatch


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Roadking1102 said:


> For Blue Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thing is way too cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> This thing is way too cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  I am super happy with it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sub









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's been the Ginault Ocean Rover all day for me until I go get my Watches back from the safe 
Have a great day.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Ginault here as well! Wishing you all a great day!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

And then a change of watch ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sea King Monday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Halios Seaforth









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Marinemaster


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LV for a rainy start to the work week


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On The Wrist Today - *ALPINA Adventure Extreme Sailing Ltd.*


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

775


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus Sea Snake for Monday night









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Commute


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

G Shock Navy Frogman


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> Halios Seaforth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabulous shot


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Just arrived. Very happy.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Have you ever aligned your bezel to time something and then played with the bezel absentmindedly and realized you've lost track? All the time.

Don't worry the burgers still turned out great.

Ventus Mori as the unfaithful sous chef










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning ☀ 
Hope you all have a great day. Wearing the Monta Triumph today. 
B


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Today's selection 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

AB pilomatic on gecko bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

This one!


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Speedy Tuesday!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Waiting on a CourtCall for a status conference .____.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

MM


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

fatalelement said:


> Waiting on a CourtCall for a status conference .____.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of curiousity, is that #25 of the F74 LE?


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

gdb1960 said:


> Out of curiousity, is that #25 of the F74 LE?


#77 - just bought it off eBay haha
Did you sell your #25?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Luminox P-38 Lightning Chrono on a Di-Modell Pilot strap*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Helberg CH8 On Mesh


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Lunchtime change courtesy of the postman (new Toxic strap).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

fatalelement said:


> #77 - just bought it off eBay haha
> Did you sell your #25?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I did! I thought I was the only one that didn't get the bezel relumed. Mine had the same early onset patina. Enjoy! They really are great watches! I think it has the best designed case back ever.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

i want this helberg variant


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ND subby today


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Wintergreen765 (Nov 14, 2013)

Citizen Courageous Chrono


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Kara #10


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

The daily wear for over 30 years.. one of the last of the matte dial 16750 GMT's out the door bought new in 1984. (open 6;s and 9's too)


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mori all day for work and play



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Vintage Tudor 1950, ref. 7909...not a diver for sure 









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

hallway by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

My little Cayman


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle on canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I see no reason to change, so day 3.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Kalmar









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday folks⚽😄🖖🏽


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## Marigold (May 8, 2018)

I'm a little poorer this morning and my head hurts but sporting my Rolex 1680.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Got my Certina DS Action Titanium today. It has the ETA Precidrive F07.411 movement. It is interesting to see if it holds the promised +/- 10 sec/year accuracy.









Here side by side with my Black Bay Steel that I wore earlier today.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Back Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Armida A10* Love the vintage rivet bracelet!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Seaforth Abyss Blue




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello guys, Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

karlskrona-midnattssol


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch with Helberg CH6 for the Dinner


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seventwoone for hump day this week


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

STO Turtle


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

DS Action in a dark warehouse.


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Having a beer at Gatwick South, on way to Toronto today.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

FL Raider Deep Blue


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jenny Caribbean









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday⚽.

One of "The Boys from Brazil."


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Stratoliner today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

300


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Halios Seaforth Nimbus Grey -- I've tried a few strap combinations, but the textured dark grey Halios strap (silver stitching) is the best so far.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

Out for lunch. Grabbing a Burger King.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Seiko Flightmaster SNA411 "Flighty"*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

510


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

510


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Put the karlskrona midnattssol on a HELM Canvas for summer time wear.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth on stock rubber










And fresh in today from Belgium is the Gavox Roads in for a review.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vintage Scubapro 500, rare white bezel. Best condition example I've ever seen.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaTime (Sep 8, 2017)

Getting ready for the shotgun shot at the Billfish Tournament.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

FloridaTime said:


> Getting ready for the shotgun shot at the Billfish Tournament.


All around awesome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh not sure if I should be calling this a dive watch.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13258417
> 
> 
> View attachment 13258419
> ...


That one is very cool


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer today while making dinner so my lovely bride can enjoy some kayak time on the lake.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Evening switch to sea King









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

FloridaTime said:


> Getting ready for the shotgun shot at the Billfish Tournament.


Enjoy


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Midnattssol tonight


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Waht Aer You Warying Left Now Dart Peux*








I'm still wearing this Magrette Kara that I love rather than winding an Aquis and setting the time and date.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

dEUS77 said:


>


I can't see my photo, you?

I use tinypic...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sinn 104

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Coming up to the end of the month; do I switch watches for July or keep this train arollin'?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

dEUS77 said:


> I can't see my photo, you?
> 
> I use tinypic...


nor yours nor some of others's, no, although on some who have double posted I can see the 2nd one


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

In the car with my Halios Seaforth Abyss Blue Fixed Bezel -- put it on dark blue supreme nato for first time today -- really like it (even if picture makes it and the watch look a bit more black vs more blue undertones in real life).


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo


----------



## Goblueco1 (Apr 28, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> 6309-7040 Camo


That's badass! Excuse my ignorance, but did you mod the watch or is it factory?

Slinging Led, EDC, Tight Lines, Razor Sharp Knives and Conceal Carrying!


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Baume et Mercier Capeland Ref 10083*


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Lord99 (Jan 31, 2016)

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Friday all 

Wearing my new Nodus Retrospect on a chocolate Toxicrooroo nato 










Love the dome and stadium bezel setup as well as the sandwich dial. Heck of a watch for $300


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## FloridaTime (Sep 8, 2017)

Out for a fast sea trail. Giving my Seiko a little wrist time.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota blue









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Darth


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 to finish the work week today


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

TGIF!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Goblueco1 (Apr 28, 2014)

tbechtx said:


> TGIF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have never sold my Benz!

Slinging Led, EDC, Tight Lines, Razor Sharp Knives and Conceal Carrying!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Afternoon switch for a workout.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman today 








Great weekend gents ⚽⚽


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> 16710 to finish the work week today


So nice


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


>


Great shot


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great shot


Thank you!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> So nice


Many thanks


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Getting shifty with my 007.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

I happened to notice that the time was midnight, so I got my camera-phone.
not an impressive diving wristwatch but a 'beater'


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Grinding it out at the gym with the digital Tuna .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS* _"handwinder"_


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Mid morning change to ninja turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

There aren't too many summertime Saturday activities where an SKX on rubber strap is not a great choice .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for asking. I asked to Loyswatch a guys who mod Seiko watches in Phillippines to make a Camo 7040 and its the result. I love it too...


Goblueco1 said:


> That's badass! Excuse my ignorance, but did you mod the watch or is it factory?
> 
> Slinging Led, EDC, Tight Lines, Razor Sharp Knives and Conceal Carrying!


Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing my new brown dial Nodus Retrospect on a chocolate Toxicrooroo nato. It really is an incredible value for such a watch and being assembled/tested/regulated in their California shot. Love the the sandwich dial, stadium bezel , and dome crystal.

Indoor lighting 


















Outside lighting in bright sun brings out the beauty of the dial.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Halios Seaforth Bahama Yelllow Sapphire Bezel -- wasn't sure about this Seaforth colour, but with this new strap I'm starting to warm to it (maybe the sunny day and surf helps -- can see the salt on my skin.... and no I didn't take the Seaforth into the water... yes, it's a dive watch, but I would want something a bit more robust on a rubber strap when getting knocked around by the waves...)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Nodus Trieste









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Great win for France


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Mod


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday folks

Mido Ocean Star on oe rubber strap.


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

watchingandwaiting said:


> View attachment 13263537
> 
> 
> Halios Seaforth Bahama Yelllow Sapphire Bezel -- wasn't sure about this Seaforth colour, but with this new strap I'm starting to warm to it (maybe the sunny day and surf helps -- can see the salt on my skin.... and no I didn't take the Seaforth into the water... yes, it's a dive watch, but I would want something a bit more robust on a rubber strap when getting knocked around by the waves...)


Very similar!


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

It’s not as bright yellow as that picture makes it seem... it’s much closer to your seaforth color


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SRP 583 Black Ion Monster gets the Wrist today.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Hong Kong SAR Establishment Day today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

nvrp813 said:


> Great win for France


Indeed. Excellent game


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*titanium Magrette Kara*

.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Rocking then plain Jane sub 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Jaeger-LeCoultre Deep Sea Chronograph


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Aragon Divemaster


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

bronchitis, not dive today...:-(

but new band for my B-Uhr! ;-)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Halios Seaforth Abyss Blue 12Hr Bezel -- new strap -- pretty happy with the combo. 2nd picture is of an actual dive... into the basement ;- )


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

In Toronto airport this morning for breakfast on Canada day. Flying to Calgary at 10 am local time.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Andowatch Chronograph Diver


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Tuna









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

SEIKO SBDX017:


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing my Farer Pointing LE for church and lunch with the family this morning


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Me and my son. His first watch. b-)


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

BATHYS Benthic GMT


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yummy sunny side up eggs for markers.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Seiko Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I received this one Friday and it hasn't left my wrist since.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> I received this one Friday and it hasn't left my wrist since.


I can certainly understand why! 

Home run, Jason. Home run!!! :-!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Great strap for the Cav, Thach. :-!

I've been missing this one lately. :-d



thach said:


> Yummy sunny side up eggs for markers.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

thejollywatcher said:


> Great strap for the Cav, Thach. :-!
> 
> I've been missing this one lately. :-d


Thank you fellow Reds fan!! It's a great match and the quality is top notch from https://www.moosestrap.com/premium-slim

Highly recommended.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven mangos









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

Trying on a cheap silicone strap today and am very pleased with the comfort.









Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jalser (Jun 20, 2018)

Cool ....


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Halios seaforth ll









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back for July










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vostok Komandirskie Tank


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM Monday for me.


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Urchin mod I just completed. Wearing it today


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

SKX011

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

In the Canadian rockies today , setting off to lake Louise in a moment.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Hamilton Khaki BeLOWZERO-worn by Matt Damon's character (Mark Watney) in "The Martian"*


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

The only metal link bracelet that I've encountered so far that feels comfortable! (i.e. doesn't massacre my wrist hairs).


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

black bay...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the Camo 007 in the Pool .♀









Tapawatch


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Karlskrona Midnattssol 300m Diver


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Daylight 250 tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

Devil Ray!









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seiko to start the week


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Omega


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

my favorite Breitling! Chronomat GMT Blacksteel limited edition 46mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Bit fun today









Football World Cup & Summer ⚽☀

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Wild Bill's Banff Alberta









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## eastbounddown9000 (Jul 15, 2017)

Not from today, but still the same watch


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical Hand Winder w/42 Hour Power Reserve*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday⚽👍🏽🖖🏽

Scurfa Diver One for now.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

PO2500C


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Dagaz Mod Seiko SKX007 -- would prefer a slightly bigger dial, but otherwise love the design! This is a new strap combination, and I prefer the aesthetics (a bit) and wrist feel (more) vs the black perlon I was using before...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Zilla


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

New Squale...


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

"Blumo"


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gruppo Tuesday
















*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Marathon this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

8 o'clock in Banff 15.00 back home in England









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TC2 Tuesday


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Going to be out on the boat over the holiday, so there may be some temporary shake-up coming, but for today it's still...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

After sitting bone stock and unworn for about three years, decided to freshen it up with a LCBI and super jubilee.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enem Skin Diver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

I’m new to this forum and it’s my first post on it. Posting a picture of one of my watches I’m smitten by: The Alpina Startimer Pilot ‘Big Date’


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Karlskrona Midnattssol great value Orange Dive Watch in action.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Zelos bronze meteorite..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sea King all day









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

PO2500C


----------



## Kilograph (Jan 15, 2018)

Ooops. Wrong post.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Here's my other Seiko SKX007 Mod -- really like it, but my one gripe with the SKXs is they feel on the small side on my wrist (if I was scaled down 20% or so in size -- making me about average -- they would be absolutely perfect).


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Aquaracer.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sub









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm wearing this slightly modded Helson these days. I call it the "Planet Shark".


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

B01 Navi for July 4th

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus Sea Snake . Happy 4th to those in USA









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Mm300


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy 4th of July...








No diving today, just parading








Hopefully 200m WR is good enough for today water activity lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 professional today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Citizen AutoZilla today


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Happy Independence Day !!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy July 4th!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Zilla for a fun day of breakfast and Florida Aquarium with my wife and daughter.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Finally baptized this guy in salt water today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Party at the pool.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

S^G


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Top one today


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Coming up on 7 years old. Eta number 7 42mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Ocean King mk I









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings Blue Ring


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Off to work









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

8500









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

SEIKO MM:


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the JLC today... it's a beauty but 
Have had the SubC fever lately and if I decide to get one instead of the Tudor gmt, this beauty would have to go 
Wish I could have both


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo + BOR.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Kamloops today en route to Vancouver









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Seafarer II


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The life of a stereotypical man: sitting here for over an hour in Starbucks inside a Target, waiting for my companion to buy one candle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Omega SmP Blue.

Have a good one:-!


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

This is actually another Dagaz Seiko SKX007 Mod, but as almost everything has been replaced (including the caseback) it feels more like a completely original watch...


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Haigh & Hastings M2 Duke of Wellington "Dukes" Edition #115 of 150*


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

This afternoon...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanz L (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Teufel Hunden (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

tudor pepsi


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Save the Ocean! Samurai










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida A1-45 on watchgecko mesh









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GWX-5700


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Enzo Mechana v001


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Right this minute.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green sub and back to work today


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

On the new Barton strap


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Trying out the Citizen NY0040 on a Tropic Strap:



(Taken a couple of days ago but I AM wearing it right now).


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

The new "to be released" Spinnaker Bradner










Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Seiko Prospex SSC618P1 -- don't find rubber straps comfortable for day-to-day wear, so swapped it out for this black nato w. rose gold hardware...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida A1-45 on calf leather









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Friday at last!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ACHUN717 (Jun 28, 2018)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Just got this last night from my WIFE


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

layin lo with 007...


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

badass watch sir -



antsio100 said:


> Enzo Mechana v001
> View attachment 13278203


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

gorgeous watch -



hun23 said:


> tudor pepsi


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Fly back Friday!!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Farer Lander today on their tan Barenia strap .


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Tissot T-Race Chrono*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

In the Fairmont Vancouver today.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀⚽ Friday :-!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida A1-45 on strapcode super engineer ll









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five digit sub on six digit bracelet


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Rainy day









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Startimer Big date Chrono on Toxicnato


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Diving weekend..









Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Not right this second, but earlier today anyway:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents ⚽


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Milly and me in the Fairmont Vancouver









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Modded Seiko SKX011J -- took me quite a few tries to get a strap combination I liked, but this orangish leather nato with black hardware makes me happy


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Citizen AutoZilla


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Mon petit plongeur









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Seiko Saturday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 On Isofrane


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

2254.50

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Weekend trip up to Vermont









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Tuna Saturday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

In Vancouver today and onto Alaska
Football's coming home.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your weekend members⚽🖖🏽👍🏽😀


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

009


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Took this 20 year old out for some yard work today.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*SKX 173*

I wore mine daily for eleven years.


59yukon01 said:


> Took this 20 year old out...


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Out kayaking with my Armida A1 in the San Francisco bay since the weather is so good









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SKX 173*



BrianMcKay said:


> I wore mine daily for eleven years.


It was my daily watch for 16 years, and then this place happened.


----------



## MikeVG (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

SSC021 on an Armida CUDA strap this fine evening. Picking up pizza and Stromboli at Pat's Pizza. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sold my BFK about a year ago...and have regretting it ever since. Until today. Ended up getting another one. .. Just can't decide on which strap.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Newly arrived GrAnd Seiko SBGH267 20th Anniversary Edition



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Easing into evening...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*Vintage 1976 Seiko DX 17 Jewel Automatic*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Seiko SNZH57 Fifty Five Fathoms Yobokies Mod


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Up in an old army watch tower. b-)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mgladman (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Skin Diver


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

New watch!! Seiko SLA025


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Ready to head back home.


----------



## Goblueco1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Slinging Led, EDC, Tight Lines, Razor Sharp Knives and Conceal Carrying!


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Citizen Autozilla on Mesh


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Moded SMP









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

⚽🖖🏽😊 Sunday

NTH Näcken Vintage Blue


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More candy blue armida A1-45 on strapcode super engineer ll









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

️️









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

DJII every different shade of blue


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Buzzing the SS Algol and SS Capella in my tiny kayak with an Armida A1









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Orthos since yesterday!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## WatchGuru007 (Jul 8, 2018)

Citizen Diver


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

To see Ant-Man and the Wasp with my brother.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Until i can get a doxa ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Doxa went for a dip









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Trying out my BLNR on a Nato. Really think it's best on bracelet but wanted to change it up a bit. Will probably put back on bracelet soon but liking this combo too.

Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GmT


----------



## triton9809 (Apr 22, 2018)

Wearing my Filson Dutch Harbor while visiting my while she's in rehabilitation from a fall.









Sent from my LGL163BL using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

K1M_I said:


> New watch!! Seiko SLA025
> 
> View attachment 13285311


Congratulations. She is a beauty! Very nice. Best Seiko handset out right now I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Chicago nighttime*


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Arrived after being held at customs for 4 weeks, with $200 tax added. B****rds!









Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

my *Red Sea Environmental Center* edition Aquis


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Internal dive bezel chrono


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Seiko SNZH Mod with Yobokies Spectre Dial and Yobokies lumed 12 hour bezel.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Dress watch type of day 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nephro (Jun 17, 2010)

JLC- really love this watch! Have a great day!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

Watching my daughters swim practice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

300


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Luminox GMT 5023 SXC PC Carbon*


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

This green little monster, because I simply Ken

Kentex Marineman, green MOP.

Why they didn't call it "Green Lagoon" is beyond me.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Orange Seiko...


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I feel like I'm always wearing the same shirt in these photos....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

First walk out with my new SKX009K2. :-d


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy the rest of your Monday🖖🏽

Akrone K-02 Blue Whale on Marathon rubber straps.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Looking sharp!


Kulprit said:


> I feel like I'm always wearing the same shirt in these photos....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Mailing out another watch to a forum member:









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Another day with my Citizen AutoZilla on the wrist. 
Love the hefty, rugged feel of this watch!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Test driving the Gavox Roads today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Starting the week with the Explorer on nato


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)

Great companion


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Alpina Seastrong Heritage Diver -- the leather strap it came on was... meh... but loving this on nato!


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Lawless









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX009 on nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Pointing II LE today


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

MM300 LE love this thing


----------



## AnonymousPhantom (May 22, 2014)

Wrong post.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Darth


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sitting under a red umbrella! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Boschett Harpoon*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I just trimmed down my 22mm Super Engineer bracelet to fit this Monster, love the result&#8230;


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Turtle while waiting for my Scurfa to arrive Friday for a test drive.









We would thank the one who gives us a watch but do we thank the ONE who gave us the arm on which to wear it?


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Only diving my desk today, much to my chagrin.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

It's been a while since I've posted. Still hanging on to this one 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Day 2 with the Roads



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of the same bubble dome









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Back to my favorite on another scorcher of a day. Still 95 on the heat index even nearing 6PM eastern.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Turtle










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

telephone photo of Oris Aquis Red Sea edition watch


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 on this scorching Tuesday


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Speedy Pro today :









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

That's a diving wristwatch?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> 16710 on this scorching Tuesday


 so cool


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko turtle STO on blue DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> so cool


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*









Christopher Ward Trident Pro paired with "antique silver" mesh...


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Marineman


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


>


Eterna needs to get these and the steel version on more wrists! Great watch. Very jealous.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Marloe Lomond Chronoscope.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

16800









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

️









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Steinhart Ocean One Vintage with our trusty Belgian Malinois Qyra in the background


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

blue monaco...


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

BR V2-92


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Pepsi Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

Nauticfish with honeycomb green dial 









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Christopher Ward C60 Trident 600 Vintage on Tiber leather Camel .Taken earlier this morning but posting now at halftime WC match England vs Croatia⚽⚽⚽🖖🏽


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen 2100









Tapawatch


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> MM300 LE love this thing


This looks so clean, especially with the improved bezel lume "pip"


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

CRetzloff said:


> This looks so clean, especially with the improved bezel lume "pip"


Yes it does and here it goes on rubber


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Breitling today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sea King. Although it has not seen the ocean yet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wearing my Breitling Colt today.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

atdegs said:


> BR V2-92
> View attachment 13294093


Nice to see one in the wild! That one has caught my eye before.

Congrats! Are you happy with it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

In the day I've had with it, I like it quite a bit. The bracelet is nice, although the screws have terribly small heads on them. Crystal is awesome, at least as good as my Oris 65 was. Seems to be a well made watch, and it wears very well. Reminds me a lot of the Oris 65 in many ways, but I like the dial better.



boatswain said:


> Nice to see one in the wild! That one has caught my eye before.
> 
> Congrats! Are you happy with it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ALS today.......and yes I do realize this is not a dive watch


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Tough choice.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> ALS today.......and yes I do realize this is not a dive watch


I for one appreciate the occasional deviation from dive watches here. I'm sure 95% of what we will be seeing here are dive watches or a close approximation thereof and so I am not worried about seeing something different.

I love this corner of WUS, the folks here and most of the time I do have A diver on but some days I don't and I like to share still what I am wearing and appreciate when others do to.

So in that vein here's today's almost diver...



















Screw down crown 
Rotating elapsed time bezel


----------



## vinny72xx (Mar 17, 2016)

...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I for one appreciate the occasional deviation from dive watches here. I'm sure 95% of what we will be seeing here are dive watches or a close approximation thereof and so I am not worried about seeing something different.
> 
> I love this corner of WUS, the folks here and most of the time I do have A diver on but some days I don't and I like to share still what I am wearing and appreciate when others do to.
> 
> ...


Thanks my friend, you get it. I feel exactly the same way. Eighty five percent of my collection is dive watches so I'm usually posting a pic of said dive content. I think a little variety is nice and doesn't dilute this thread at all. Nice Gavox btw, I had an Avidiver for a while and really enjoyed it save the tiny crowns.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Samurai









Taplaltakl.


----------



## carloscastro7 (Feb 22, 2018)

Bronze watch


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Borealis Sea Dragon -- the phrase, "built like a tank" is overused... but this one really is built like a tank ;- ) On my wrist this chunky watch rests much more comfortably on this thick nato than the supplied two piece rubber strap...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My dressy diver.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Steinhart OceanOneVintage


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

black bay...


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Lurking....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Not really a diver, but it has 200m WR. :-!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

NTH devil turquoise on rubber









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## iheartnola (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*









I'm wearing my newest, but somewhat on the fence, Squale 1521 bead blast.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

I'm wearing my Numero Zero 
Have a good one!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Starting to round the final turn on my Gavox Roads test drive.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sav (Apr 29, 2014)

.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

A.M. Scubapro 500.








P.M. 6309.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Arctic Diver.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

SKX007 with Lumed Ceramic bezel. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seiko Arnie for Thursday this week


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

En route Japan  Hong Kong 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Took the Karlskrona Midnattssol on vacation and took a few wet shots


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

Rolex GMT ref# 16750 with original matte dial and folded link bracelet.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Borealis Estoril...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A wrist band with zoretto









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm in the second day of a two-day jury trial, hence the checkered-flag cufflinks. Hoping for a conviction!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning ☀and happy Farer Friday 
Lander GMT on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again today for my favorite work day of the week.


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

Farer Leven Aqua Compressor









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxterduke (Dec 26, 2016)

Received it 2 days ago. Love it


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Heading to a meeting. Friday meetings should be illegal.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BB


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

BaliHa'i









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LV to end the week, enjoy your weekend everyone!


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Polished raven venture









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

The SBDX017 MM300 gets the Wrist today.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still Road Tripping










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman today 








Happy Bastille Day to our French members and good luck for tomorrow ⚽. Great weekend everyone


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Hamilton Pan-Europ -- not really a diver, I'll admit, but hey... its got a dive-bezel... Unusually for me, have been very happy keeping it on the strap it came with...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon










Tapawatch


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko Saturday- SSC017










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carloscastro7 (Feb 22, 2018)

Look at that bracelet flex... Might not ve the best quality but it is by far the most confortable bracelet I own









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Halios Seaforth ll









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

monaco...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

:-! Saturday


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Chasing my toddler today. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZE71


----------



## Buynitsky (Apr 26, 2018)

Richard Super Compressor 1971 (ETA 2782)
Sick size 45mm! Too big to my wrist


----------



## Buynitsky (Apr 26, 2018)

Richard Super Compressor 1971 (ETA 2782)
Sick size 45mm! Too big to my wrist 
View attachment 13302691


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Digital Tuna









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

This should hold me over until I get the call for a Hulk.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver back on the wrist after a brief breakup. ➡❤




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen Promaster


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Sumo Sunday


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Steinhart Ocean One Bronze...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Sunday walk with boys. b-)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazzasarb (Jul 18, 2013)

Sumo









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

⚽Happy Sunday members


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Seikosunday with the Blumo


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

amrvf said:


>


Thanks again for the superb pics.

I will feel a bit of shame when I post my diver on my wrist later, sitting on the deck battling only a trickle of sweat today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

MM300


----------



## bcosta (Oct 29, 2017)

PO 600M










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko Sunday with the SKXA35 on Super Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko STO Turtle today for the World Cup final and Zoé's Birthday party 


















⚪⚽


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Seiko STO Turtle today for the World Cup final and Zoé's Birthday party
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is an amazingly beautiful watch. I think I have to go get me one too. I have bought already three watches in the past three or so weeks, but I really want this too. :-d :think:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

So much for a nice sunny day at the pool.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Switched between these 2 today. &





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tbechtx said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing dials on the Save The Ocean series

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Still the Damasko









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

My new SRP777 Turtle. I love lazy Sundays!
2018-07-15_08-20-39 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Halios today.

Have a good one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Lew & Huey Orthos


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Spent my lunch break in the local AD.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

New arrival today! Dagaz Etanche...


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning ☀ 
Wearing my Farer Pointing II LE today. Always a fun watch to wear on a Monday morning 

Have a great week. 
B


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Been wearing the Karlskrona Midnattssol Dive watch over 2 weeks now in and out of the water


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Day before my birthday, Catalina Island trip


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Uriel's turn for a spin









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Black Bay GMT


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Roads work




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Yep, still got it on!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

:-! Monday


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Dievas MG-1









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

Vostok Amphibia SE


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne ND  on a bkue Toxicnato


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Black one today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Evening switch to the Avidiver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Still the puck.

It's on a 5 day streak!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Lew & Huey Orthos II Dark Cherry


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Precista prs 18









Send from my Turing machine


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

CWC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Spinnaker Bradner on a newly arrived Tropic rubber strap. In my opinion they should have been shipped this way, instead of the leather strap they come on









Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Still the black one one [ left bottom corner )


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Evening switch to the Avidiver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot


----------



## mcahill10 (Nov 26, 2017)

The Classic kitten Speedy


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Classic SKX175 running at a consistent +5 s/d that I bought new for less than $150. Just another reason why I love Seiko.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning ☀ 
Went with my other Farer GMT today, the dial on the Lander is just pure awesomeness  I love the Barenia  leather on it too.

Have a great day 
B


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rise and shine. Starting the day with the Gavox Avidiver 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday folks:-!. UN Marine diver today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Rise and shine. Starting the day with the Gavox Avidiver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you're still carrying on the Avidiver legacy. 

I do miss my PVD version at times.


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seacraft Chronograph


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Trusty work friend, the RLT75. Not the shiniest anymore but faithfully chugs along.










Bonus points if you know the knot (without googling it)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Muhle Glashutte SAR Anniversary Timer.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

20k on Dobra


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

This beautiful thing...



















The story you have about your watch makes it more valuable than it really is. -Andrew Mcutchen


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Muhle Glashutte.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

gmt


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Bend, OR


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Furball said:


> Bend, OR
> 
> View attachment 13312875


Great watch!
Noticed that Blockbuster in the HODINKEE article...coincidence 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

MudMaster ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

SEIKO SBDX017

View attachment DSC00003.JPG


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Halios Tropik B...


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Alpina...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jenny's popping blue









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Staying with the 175 for one more day.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Second verse same as the first










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Starting the day rolling with the Gavox Avider.










It may be the last day of this run with something waiting at the post office...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## USAFiredawg (Feb 27, 2015)

Removed the silicone Sinn stock strap and got a custom one made.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Humpday!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Prs82


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Darth


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

The first GWF-D1000 Frogman (2016) and the latest one


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

This one is not coming off for another week! PAM 562:


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just arrived and so fresh the tags are still on. 
Seiko SPB079J1 (boy does it need a nickname...)





































Mrs B approves too 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

007


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Panzera Aquamarine...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Just arrived and so fresh the tags are still on.
> Seiko SPB079J1 (boy does it need a nickname...)
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on that beauty! One of my favorite Seiko diver watches. So legible. love the crown at 4, too.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seacraft


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Congratulations on that beauty! One of my favorite Seiko diver watches. So legible. love the crown at 4, too.


Thanks Carl! I think I'm really going to like it. The dial legibility and crown at 4 we're big factors for me too. The case shape and finish put it over the top.

And to make this chit chat relevant to this mostly picture driven thread some pics from this am. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Brother surprised me with this yesterday. Totally unexpected because he already bought me a watch for my birthday in late June. Extremely grateful. This thing is a beauty!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Seastrong Heritage on DrunkArtStraps canvas.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Not a diver today.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Tudor


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SLA019


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## RMUSE (Jan 27, 2018)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*









Life has too many complications, so why shouldn't my watch?


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Trusty work friend, the RLT75. Not the shiniest anymore but faithfully chugs along.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic, also, I believe the knot is known as the Bolivian pretzel!

Have a great day?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

watermanxxl said:


> Muhle Glashutte SAR Anniversary Timer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. I haven't seen that one before. What an eye catcher.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bendodds360 said:


> Great pic, also, I believe the knot is known as the Bolivian pretzel!
> 
> Have a great day?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

The bonus points remain unclaimed, sorry. 
But that sounds delicious. ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Helson Buccaneer blue dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks Ben. It's a limited edition; only 250 pieces globally. They aren't seen too often in the wild... Well-engineered German wristwatch my friend. 


Bendodds360 said:


> Wow. I haven't seen that one before. What an eye catcher.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Thanks
> 
> The bonus points remain unclaimed, sorry.
> But that sounds delicious. ??
> ...


Even a grunt land operator knows a good looking Carrick Bend, lol. Like the watch too!

Midday switch up:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


> Even a grunt land operator knows a good looking Carrick Bend, lol. Like the watch too!
> 
> Midday switch up:


Nailed it! 

Bonus points given.

Thanks on the watch too. Pretty faithful beater that sees me through a lot. Nothing special but it works and I don't mind if it gets bathed in hydraulic oil or smacked by a tool.

Wearing it now as a matter of fact,










As I may have mentioned before I love seeing your posts and envying what you can pull off, while I toil with 40mm as a feeble wristed human. You have a great unique collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

watermanxxl said:


> Thanks Ben. It's a limited edition; only 250 pieces globally. They aren't seen too often in the wild... Well-engineered German wristwatch my friend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Indeed. A tad more flare than the usual German offerings too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

The puck got a rest today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Cayman


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Magrette Moana Pacific Pro...


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Taplaltakl.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Digi Tuna









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

ML Aikon









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattedialdoc (Oct 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and happy FarerFriday 
Pointing II LE


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Offsite Excel training class today.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Capeland XXL on Isofrane. Have a great weekend everyone!









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

SINNful Friday









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

TGIF!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Ventus Mori mod


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

My new Maranez Kata









Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Barbeque in the rain. b-)


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Now ready to eat. :-d


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ventus Mori M4. 
One of the few pieces that gets to come to work.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

finally meet someone else who has this one.



Goblin77 said:


> My new Maranez Kata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> finally meet someone else who has this one.


Jap... since yesterday. Became aware of it beacaus of the recently Kickstarter ZRC.
And I like both if them 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon with Kata









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Officially on vacation  two weeks away from the office is just what I need  I am starting right now with a visit at my AD for an Zenith event and drinks 
Gonna check out BP too


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Third and last swap of Friday with NTH









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Marcello C...


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)

Goblin77 said:


> My new Maranez Kata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the way it sits on your wrist


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Had these two on for the evening to get the weekend started.

SPB079










Avidiver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Sinn U1 -- waiting for some new straps I ordered, but in the meantime this black perlon "stop-gap" is making a case for staying on :- )


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Skin Diver On Perlon


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Precista prs 18/q today.









Send from my Turing machine


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## dsmith217 (Apr 5, 2018)

Apeks Heli-safe 1000m


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Marinemaster


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Love turquoise









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Handcranker"

























*


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris...


----------



## Natwood (Jun 10, 2018)

Spinnaker Vintage


----------



## Natwood (Jun 10, 2018)

View attachment 13323669
Spinnaker Vintage Hull


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

:-! Saturday

Mido OS V


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## toutatis00 (May 4, 2012)

Eterna super kontiki 1973


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

31 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

The Great Wave got my SKX009. ;-)


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SRPC23 landed just in time for our two-week beach vaca  the grey is fantastic and my pic doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

turtle


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

First full day with the SPB079. 
Think I'm going to like this one...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Vostok Amphibia... Weirdly pleasing to wear... :- )


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Just sold the Pelagos and wearing the sub now.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Ticino Depthmaster 300 then off to sales forum to make room.


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Beautiful Sunday here. SPB079 keeping me company for sunrise. ☀




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

jovani said:


>


 BLUMO !!!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

yes


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos DMT on strapcode suoer engineer ll









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Took my family to see Hotel Transylvania 3.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sub Sunday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soarway 43.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

For cleaning the garage on a Sunday.









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon SAR On Canvas


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Vacation









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)

Trying to be as simple as possible


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Marathon day today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Turquoise on Monday

I


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Good day 2 with the SPB079 (I vote manta ray for a nickname)














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Orient Mako II -- basic but kind of awesome...


----------



## FTE (May 17, 2018)

Poseidon diver on a Nato strap


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

It's been a while since the black bay had some wristtime.


----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

Crepas Tektite


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle on canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Nodus trieste









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great day WUS

G-Shock DW5600CMA "Rasta"


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Tissel Vintage Sub


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

From the weekend. b-)


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Still with the Apollon..the only watch I wear anymore because it checks all the boxes  for me..titanium, hex screw lug bars, domed sapphire with double AR coating, and water resistant to 300m










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Weather called for canvas


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Omega


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore my Alpina Seastrong Heritage on canvas for a late lunch on the beach and some fun in the waves


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Evening with the new Seiko 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical w/42 Hour Power Reserve*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I wore my Alpina Seastrong Heritage on canvas for a late lunch on the beach and some fun in the waves


Great shot Brice


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Have a great day WUS
> 
> G-Shock DW5600CMA "Rasta"


Love it ❤❤❤








World Cup Screenshots


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Love it ❤❤❤
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

OM Nautilus blue. Nice, enough said.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Orient Ray Raven II









(& like a lot of Orients & Seikos the lume is pretty fierce(!), even just when passing through a shadow...;- )


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 6306-7001 and coffee


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Agreed. It is a good morning 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Just got this baby. b-)


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

An old SKX mod with a Watch Gekko jelly strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

My modded 775
Sapphire, Ceramic, and hour/minute /second hand









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Love it ❤❤❤
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jah man

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing my Save The Ocean Turtle on the Seiko rubber. Perfect for the beach.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing my Save The Ocean Turtle on the Seiko rubber. Perfect for the beach.


Where's the double like button??



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Enjoying the new orangish strap.


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Enjoying the new orangish strap.

View attachment 13333067


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

One of my favorites . Blue Zoretto Jota









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Tactical pool cleaning..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Speedy Tuesday!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to another turtle earlier for dinner and ice cream with the ladies


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Marathon jdd today for dad duties.

Have a great day friends!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Oris Aquis Red Sea edition


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rotating these two again tonight



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Orient Mako II Pepsi


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)

Sassi said:


> View attachment 13331759
> 
> 
> View attachment 13331761
> ...


That's an awesome blue dial


----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

Crepas Tektite


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Beloved SBDC053









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

A dark and rainy day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

PO2500C XL (year 2005)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snuck the roads back on




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Playing with my Ball this afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blancpain Bathyscaphe today beach side


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Blancpain Bathyscaphe today beach side


Where's the triple like button?!? 

Fabulous. congratulations. 

Keeper?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Where's the triple like button?!?
> 
> Fabulous. congratulations.
> 
> ...


Yeah. Got this instead of the SubC and intend to keep it


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeah. Got this instead of the SubC and intend to keep it


Well done. Good choice.

I hope you enjoy it for a long time.

The dial is gorgeous. I'm keeping my eye open for a good dark grey or black with a subtle sunburst.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Blancpain Bathyscaphe today beach side


That is great watch, definitely one of my wish bit rather dream list.

Enjoy.

I need to refrain from watching your pics, as you enabled me for the Oris Brashear, that I still enjoy.

Though today I am very happy with something new:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ivo P said:


> That is great watch, definitely one of my wish bit rather dream list.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> ...


Thank you 

Love your ZRC


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

New to me, a nicely built homage









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeah. Got this instead of the SubC and intend to keep it


+1 on the triple likes! Beautiful watch and fantastic pictures.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

MM300


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Shark Diver 45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Zodiac


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven for evening









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Reunited with the SPB079 after work.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Red one


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scooter McTavish (Nov 24, 2016)

Tuna


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bronze GAW today.

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

in bed with Aquis and camera-phone
(No; I don't change dates on watches.)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

double post


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Invicta Pro Diver...

I know Invicta gets no love in many quarters, but:

Excellent finish & a surprising attractive display back w. decorated movement. Decided to "upgrade" by buying another sub homage @ 5X the price, but immediately returned as the Invicta seemed like the nicer watch.

Mine is running at a COSC-crushing +1 s/d -- pleasing to an "accuracy snob" like me ;- )


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX009 on jubilee









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Polished Raven Venture










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Maranez in vineyard


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

b-) Thursday

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba on oe rubber strap.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

Continue with Crepas tektite


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Armida A8 for me today in a sweltering London:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still rocking the Bathyscaphe today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Chronograph Diver









Tapawatch


----------



## RKP (Oct 8, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

monaco...


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Grand Seiko arrived today


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

PAM 682, 42mm Submersible


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

.









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Dweller


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Almost there.....









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Just got this baby snowflake and the dial is just sick!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Gen1 Mako tonight. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm loving this Alpina too. Good beach watch


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Zodiac Seawolf on Tropic


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Steel and Gold today









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

SKX013:


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

OM Nautilus blue









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Promaster


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Sinn U1 on new leather nato.


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Divemaster


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Sumertime, summer watch


----------



## FTE (May 17, 2018)

Can't seem to get enough of my Poseidon...just a beater, but damn beautiful.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SBEP005


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

SK-1.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

FULL MOON TONITE !!!








LOOK OUT !!!








I'M READY !!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bryan66 said:


>


"Classic" beauty. That has and always will be one of my favourites. Partly responsible for getting me into this mess.

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Midnattssol in DrunkArtStraps at the beach today


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to Zoretto Jota









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

the one that started it all for me...

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

darth


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Promaster at Work.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Same as yesterday but on a different strap:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

July Blood Moon Tuna


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Ennebi Kairos Bronzo


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Alpina Alpiner4 Glacier Blue


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and Happy Saturday


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Kata


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja turtle  on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

STO Turtle on leather. :-d


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Tutima today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathyscaphe at a coffee shop with a view


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris...


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still honeymooning happily with SPB079



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tough life with the Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


This 1 seems to be getting popular !!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

NYSCOTTY said:


> This 1 seems to be getting popular !!


I've had it for a few months now and really like it. For a grab and go I'm finding this is the one I'll pick up the most.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Tudor


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Blumo today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Aviator Chrono


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FTE (May 17, 2018)

Put my Nisus on a leather nato strap...showing some base metal, but I think still looks good....and even after 50+ years the manual wind AS 1950/51 movement is accurate to +/- 2s / day with only a 0.1ms beat error....amazing!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

FTE said:


> Put my Nisus on a leather nato strap...showing some base metal, but I think still looks good....and even after 50+ years the manual wind AS 1950/51 movement is accurate to +/- 2s / day with only a 0.1ms beat error....amazing!
> 
> View attachment 13345613
> View attachment 13345615


Very cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Seamaster chrono!


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Watching the TdF final stage with the Marathon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Astor Banks









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Root beer









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Squale with new strap









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Tudor Sub


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Armida A12


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Red one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Just got back from The Gulf, so Gulfmaster it is....


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thefunkfuzz (Sep 27, 2017)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 13347361
> 
> 
> View attachment 13347363


Wow that H20 is something else! I assume that's a custom design?

Makes my lovely Lume Rush seem like a chain store knock off, way down in the originality stakes..


----------



## thefunkfuzz (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## osscar (Jan 29, 2013)

my new M-Force BRAVO:


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Alpina Alpiner4 Glacier Blue to start the week


----------



## jfslater98 (Jul 16, 2012)

Breakfast with 007


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The sun took the day off and got its friend Humidity to fill in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Memorybabe62 (Oct 14, 2015)

Maratac SR-3 ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Mileata M2 Defender


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bl3RQ6LH-qB/

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SPB079 Manta



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Hot off the box , the borealis portus cale..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

187 tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

PADI


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I still think the early Tunas have the most interesting handset to watch through the day.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Summertime Arctic Diver.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

_DSC0497 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Return to the SPB079 after work



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1P on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Playing golf with the Bonefrog. First few holes it was in my bag and had a par, bogey and double bogey. Kept it on after pic and shot even par the next 4 of 6 holes. Moral of story - play with your watches on!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

p Tuesday.

Ventus Mori M4


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

tudor...


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Armida A1.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with Mileata M2 Defender


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

PO2500C 45.5 ('05)


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

From adventures today.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Top one today


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This Vostok on a canvas









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchimus said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful.

I love the pop of blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SPB079 at dusk.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Date is changing.*

in bed with Aquis


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Michael


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Unexpected positive surprise this Borealis









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Digital tuna today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival SNE498.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Camo Mod


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Green Seiko...


----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

Crepas


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Since I'll likely be wearing the same watch all
month, to break up the boredom let's make this post educational.

Today's WRUW also serves as a handy demonstration of how to properly wear a 5-ring Zulu/NATO strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Trying to wear the same watch all week long









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Beach essentials


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


>


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

It is raining here, so just in case it floods I'll be prepared.....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

That's awesome.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## carloscastro7 (Feb 22, 2018)

Freshly unpacked! Been lusting for one of these for a few months now...









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

It's a heavy Sumo on the wrist


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Such a great summer watch!


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

titanium Kara


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

legend diver...


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Mercer Durham









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Pelagos


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

35th Anniversary today (left)


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SPB079




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

in bed with Magrette MPP Kara


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Dive weekend









Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

My trusty old Seamaster 300


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That a 40mm Aquis? Or just Heman wrists?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Wildmans85 said:


> That a 40mm Aquis? Or just Heman wrists?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Haha! Nope it's the 43mm. It definitely has to do with moving the camera away from the watch when taking the shot. It gives the impression that it's sits smaller on my 7.25 inch wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Sumo


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

The old camera angle trick! Perfect size for your wrist 


Mreal75 said:


> Haha! Nope it's the 43mm. It definitely has to do with moving the camera away from the watch when taking the shot. It gives the impression that it's sits smaller on my 7.25 inch wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Wildmans85 said:


> The old camera angle trick! Perfect size for your wrist
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Oldest trick in the book...thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Have a good weekend!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I can't explain it completely, but I absolutely love this watch.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

alpina...


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

#sinnfulfriday









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Not technically a diver but water resistant to 100m nonetheless.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Raven Venture, I love it very comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

This just in....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Spending the weekend learning what I mostly already knew.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ventus Mori for work today



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Something cool, something really nice.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

... ready for the last 3 minutes of Vidalia onion and smoked Wisconsin cheddar on top.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Nice! How did you play? I've been thinking of picking up the same watch for my golf outings as well.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

FFF mod.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

raheelc said:


> Nice! How did you play? I've been thinking of picking up the same watch for my golf outings as well.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I love this watch more than I thought I would. It's my first and only quartz and I am thinking of selling a few of my other automatics and buy the silver version now. I highly recommend getting the black version.

I am quite happy with my game tonight. Now granted I've been playing for 4 seasons now. Tonight I shot a 72 on a par 60 course. It's mostly par 3's with only 6 par 4's. It's a lot of fun and it's great to get a quick 18 in after work. It's a great little course to work on irons and wedges.

Strangely I went to two other par 72 courses before and both had outings going on. Boooooooooo. LOLzzzz

Do you play also?

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

guspech750 said:


> Thanks. I love this watch more than I thought I would. It's my first and only quartz and I am thinking of selling a few of my other automatics and buy the silver version now. I highly recommend getting the black version.
> 
> I am quite happy with my game tonight. Now granted I've been playing for 4 seasons now. Tonight I shot a 72 on a par 60 course. It's mostly par 3's with only 6 par 4's. It's a lot of fun and it's great to get a quick 18 in after work. It's a great little course to work on irons and wedges.
> 
> ...


Yep, I have no quartz watches at the moment. I've actually picked up the black Bulova twice before and ended up selling it both times, and regretting it both times (lol) even though I have an Omega Speedy Pro. I may pick one up when I can find a good price.

Yep, I play golf, but being in New York City, don't get to play as much as I'd like to. Try and play 18 at least once a month. That's probably the reason why I'm not very good lol (I'm about an 18 handicap). Hopefully will get to play alot more once we move out of New York in a few years time.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Evening switch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

The star of 18 = 58

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm On Canvas


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

ceebee said:


> View attachment 13361875
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice piece Chris!

- - - Updated - - -



ceebee said:


> View attachment 13361875
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice piece Chris!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday folks:-!

Orient Blue Ray 1 till Monday.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Snarky by the paddling pool.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

S&G


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

double post, dorry


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Salty Tuna

View attachment 13362313


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

aquis...


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus. On 24mm wide BoR , that's a lot of rice









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko Saturday (and most other days lately )



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Midnattssol:









Cheers,

Alan


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yard work watch today.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

SMP 200









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Took the Seiko STO  kayaking today. Such a cool watch even covered with salt


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Took the Seiko STO  kayaking today. Such a cool watch even covered with salt


Awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

quartz


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Seiko diver


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

#poormansSM300


----------



## cowbel (Jul 16, 2018)

3 of my micros The halios blue pastel seaforth , the Raven venture grey, the Gavox Avidiver blue









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Michael


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Maranez Kata


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

BLUMO









- - - Updated - - -

BLUMO


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon SAR


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Day 2 with the Orient Blue Ray. Silicone strap will have to go. Such a lint magnet.

Have a peaceful Sundayd


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Adding some oil. ;-)


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More benarus









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

On the moors earlier with the 45mm A1....nowhere near the sea.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

ICE MONSTER !!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Just finished a weekend of chores around the house


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Blueberry picking with the family. ☀? 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

BATHYS Benthic quartz until I find a Benthic automatic


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels Edition*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Nautilus blue









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I know it's cliche, but I hate Mondays. I do not, however, hate this old beast.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Tuna Monday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to work... tough Monday after two weeks at the beach 
Bathyscaphe on leather today.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Alpina Alpiner4 Glacier Blue









- - - Updated - - -

Alpina Alpiner4 Glacier Blue


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Going with my Turtle today, a rough Monday for sure I did not even bother to set the day. Is it Five I clock yet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM Monday........


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Moments before the storm. ;-)


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

My newest addition: Halios Seaforth Pastel Blue


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Titanium

- - - Updated - - -



Titanium


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Blue, blue Monday....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Aqualand










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko SPB079 on Scurfa rubber




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

My 2001 Esprit:


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Not a diver, but whatevs:


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

previous-generation Aquis


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Green one today


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Evening switch for Mt biking.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Retrospect on Toxicrooroo


----------



## CatsuponmyDog (Aug 6, 2018)

Honeymooning with the combat sub


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Evening light


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Monta Triumph









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Moonwatch


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Bathyscaphe today but on a 23mm Toxicnato


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Bathyscaphe today but on a 23mm Toxicnato


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Dagaz Army mod Sharkey








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuesday


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Just got back from a 5-day, 4-night jaunt to Freeport, Bahamas. The only watch I took was my Squale 30 Atmos Tropic GMT Ceramica automatic, and I really put it through its paces -- lots of ocean, pool and trekking time. Basically did everything except dive with it. It was a terrific travel companion.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX009









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Cooling down in the garden after work with the SPB079




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Still this one.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

The Prometheus won't be leaving my wrist for a while, now that it's on a strap that suits it.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SRPC23 on the OEM bracelet until I pick up my new arrival from FedEx later today.

This is such a nice grey dial


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1P









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

B L U E S Y 









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy 🐪🐫 Wednesday:-s


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Grinding away at the office with the RLT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my Kronom K-D2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Trailmaster today









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New arrival
Always loved the Oris65 overall as a design , the shape of the case a la skin diver, the size and proportions, dia/hands... Had been on the fence about the green since it was announced, loved it in photos but never had a green watch and don't do green much in general. Finally decided to give it a go and get something of different color besides the usual black, greys and blues. It's very nice and the green works well for the Oris65. I like it better than I even anticipated. Can't wait to try different straps on it.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Hong Kong South Side 








Shot taken yesterday


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

wilfreb said:


> B L U E S Y
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So nice


----------



## nm2068 (Jan 21, 2018)

Seamaster









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dinner with the '79










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

earlier on course (now in bed): grade-5 titanium Magrette MPP Kara


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Planet Ocean as we wait for the power to be restored.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

This Bad Boy , first sunny afternoon in weeks ! after getting home from work .

My beautiful Orange ' Monster ' .

Beanerds.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Bullsmoor cafe Enfield for breakfast









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my Kronom K-D2 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Sharkey/Merkur "Oceanmaster Professional" homage:


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I've got a jury trial today, so I have to look a bit more professional for our fine citizens. That means the 51-year old Longines wins out over the 22-year old SKX I'm wearing this month.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Karlskrona Mod


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

GMT


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Halios Seaforth Pastel Blue


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Ti Atlas circa 2006


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchingandwaiting said:


> Halios Seaforth Pastel Blue
> 
> View attachment 13377777


This one is worth a comment - great pic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

watchingandwaiting said:


> Halios Seaforth Pastel Blue
> 
> View attachment 13377777


Great shot


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



hun23 said:


> GMT
> View attachment 13377637


Beautiful!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pepsi on toxic nato today.......weekends almost here!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Right now I am wearing this Citizen....


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko a la mode










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Just started my weekend...

A marathon and an IPA.

enjoy yours!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

New to me









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle  on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sea King , good morning









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Beautiful watch!!

All the Rolex knocking threads running at the moment needs your picture posted up, one picture is worth a thousand words!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Pointing II LE


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I was wracking my brain trying to remember what movement was in the vintage Longines I wore yesterday. I didn't feel like taking the case back off, so I scoured the pictures on my phone hoping I had one of the movement. In doing so I came across many, many photos of my Steinhart from prior "WRUWs" and was reminded of how striking a watch it is, and how little I've worn it this year. So today I'm putting aside the SKX to give the Steinhart a little love.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

FL Raider


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

layin lo with the 007...


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Non-diver


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

TGIF!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Zodiac









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SPB079 to start










Then swapped to the newly arrived Leyden Lorentz that is in for a test drive.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

This well known guy.....


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

Just home from some desk diving.


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sub to end the week


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the weekend with the Blancpain Bathyscaphe on a grey Toxicnato 
HAGWE


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Switched to the Armida A2...


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Large Soarway Diver on hornback gator. Have a great weekend everyone!









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Earlier this evening


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

This arrived today. I need to get it resized but I couldn't be happier. Hard to believe it's over 40 years old.










I think it looks great on omega mesh too.

Have a great weekend friends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Glycine Double 12


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

watchingandwaiting said:


> View attachment 13381823


Oh nooooo...... Not AIR CAN....... Safer with a train... 🤪🤫


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Greetings from Amsterdam. Have a nice weekend 









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

brunemto said:


> FL Raider


I've never seen this before. Very striking. I always scroll through these pages just seeing what catches my eye. Few have stopped me like this one.
Excellent!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 Superdome


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Changed my mind and put on the Zelos Mako bronze instead of the Vostok 24h ;-)


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Time for lawn mowing.... My preferred watch for this job..... Chinese beater....I present you the Megir 24$ indestructible watch







.
Have a great one!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Classic


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris65  on an old green DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Super Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carloscastro7 (Feb 22, 2018)

Some samurai lume









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

A very inexpensive, fun watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Made it to my happy place today.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BmWsd5bHLDk/

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris...


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Just the old 1964 today


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sea Quest 1000 getting ready for some adventure. ?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Super Avenger tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

I've always been intrigued by the world timer as a complication. I don't do much traveling, but intend to do so as the kids get older. Typically this useful complication comes at a high price....but what the heck. Here goes the unboxing:
































































Seriously, like many of you I'm sure, I saw the Jack Forster review of the Casio World Time on Hodinkee. For about $25, I had to get one! I forgot how light and comfortable these Casio watches are.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## igroy33 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Dagaz Cav-1 looking at Kona lava tubes.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy Sunday everyone.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the SKX009










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

One of my all time favorites









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

NTH Devil Ray









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

K1M_I said:


> View attachment 13386377




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Canadian Far North :- )


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

My new Squale with mesh for the day! 









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Pelagos


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sea quest on a camping trip




























Sadly the forest fire smoke is really bad




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Walking the dogs after sundown.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Oceanking









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

This One today, just Got it









Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rise and .....shine?




























Morning mist and wildfire smoke make for a thick morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Alpina Alpiner4 to start the week


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Seiko SKZ255 All Black Frankenmonster


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas to start the work week 



















Dif


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soarway 43.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Treading water at the deep end of my desk.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Pelly...again!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Dagaz Cav-1


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

It is Raven now









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Headed home with the STO Turtle  
Surprisingly I like the oem rubber on this one


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green MM to start the week


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*Timex Military Field Watch on Brown Leather*


----------



## inspect (Apr 25, 2017)

last day in office before vacation with the portus cale


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Obris Morgan Explorer 2 with blasted case. IMHO so much nicer on rubber compared to the bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris...


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Hamtun H1 v2.0... love the lightness of titanium!









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuesday:-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Love









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New Undone Tropical dial Urban Chrono


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

This bad boy today.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Seiko Kinetic


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 this Tuesday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ill close the day with the GSD diver on a DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko SBDC053









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

[URL=https://postimages.org/]screenshot captor[/URL]


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*Steinhart OVM 2.0*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wrapping up an extended weekend with the sea Quest 1000. Complete with a fresh bezel scar.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SKX007


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Seiko MM300 Zimbe...


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I went with the green Oris65 on DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blumo









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday 🐫🐪:-!

Mido Ocean Star V on rubber.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Seiko Fifty Five Fathoms









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Steinhart OVM MKIII on Erika's Original MN strap. Finally found the perfect strap for my OVM. :-d


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

SD43

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

xoxo - aloha


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Taking the Leyden Lorentz prototype for a spin today.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Just in Erika MN watch strap to fit my Diver One Scurfa. Really nice watch band!


----------



## Howardnyc (Dec 31, 2012)

Oris @ the Jersey shore
(Can anyone tell what town from the pic?)









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Speedsonic


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## djveroff (Jul 9, 2018)

no camera on me right now, but I am the tag CAH1011 I just got in the mail!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green subby today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Halios on Lichen :- )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just received my PeltonWatch Sector with silver dial. I'm gonna have to do a mini review on this soon. It's really awesome. Can't believe how great a job they did with their first in house  case  can't wait to see their new Genta inspired watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just received my PeltonWatch Sector with silver dial. I'm gonna have to do a mini review on this soon. It's really awesome. Can't believe how great a job they did with their first in house  case  can't wait to see their new Genta inspired watch.


Man, you are on a roll! 

Seems like every week you have something new and interesting coming in.

Thanks for sharing, as always. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Man, you are on a roll!
> 
> Seems like every week you have something new and interesting coming in.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Appreciate it. Its fun to try all these different watches and styles. It's been crazy... bit of a revamp, lots of dales and 5 new arrivals since last week but one went back. So 4, Oris65, GSD, Undone, Pelton 
BP, Seiko, Alpina and Gshock two weeks before 
I am particularly interested with this one. Very cool brand and doing great things. Great future ahead I think.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Amphibia










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

Zenith GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

My "summer beater"


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

6000m beast








- - - Updated - - -

6000m beast


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

One of the comrades....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Seaforth 2 Abyss on stock rubber to get the day cracking...





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Steinhart OceanOneVintageRed MkI


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

2nd change for today, an all quartz day. TH Formula 1 and dive watch:-s

Enjoy your day folks


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Seiko diver


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Numero Zero......
Ciao a tutti !
Have a great one guys!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Grey polished raven venture









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PAM682










- - - Updated - - -

PAM682


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

deepsea03 said:


> PAM682
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Double like 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Day 2 with the Leyden Lorentz. Effortless to wear.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Cosmograph today


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The seldom worn Osprey









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

009


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

The morning stroll.

Have a good day guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

In the background Hong Kong's iconic 'The Repulse Bay' with the "Feng Shui" hole to allow the 'Dragon' on the mountain to pass through towards the sea ( yesterday shot )


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*Vintage 1976 Seiko DX 17 Jewel Automatic *


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi, just arrived today....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Weekend comes early! HAGWE!


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

007 friday...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Borealis









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryant_nuk (Feb 2, 2018)

Ternos Pro USA 300m Diver Automatic









In my opinion Davosa's best wrist piece->> the Limited Edition Faded Blue version of their popular Ternos Pro. Can't help but keep staring at the beautiful "Ternos Pro" green text, and the lume is awesome at night - even under water in my swimming pool!
Very slick bezel action as well, and I like how the protected crown never gets caught on my jacket sleeves. The 42mm can be a bit too large for some but I love it's presence! Had a same-class Squale two years ago that unluckily got stolen. So grateful this Ternos stole my heart before I could go for a like-for-like Squale replacement.

Nice informative video review of it here: 




Full specs here: https://www.davosa-usa.com/products...300m-diver-automatic-42mm-faded-blue-16155952


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning ☀ 
TGIF  I'll spend Friday with my Blancpain Bathyscaphe on a Horween French Gris DrunkArtStraps I borrowed from him last night. He may never get it back 
Have a great day


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vudedoo (Dec 6, 2012)

MM300









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

A TAG


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blumo









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Orient Planet









Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Santa Fe on rubber...


----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

Crepas Tektite









- - - Updated - - -

Crepas Tektite


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Hong Kong $99 special today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Borealis Portus Cale "fade to black"...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday.

Breitling Colt SQ


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Last day with the Leyden Lorentz.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Deep Blue Tritdiver Pepsi Ceramic.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Today my lethal "weapon "...... Zlatoust Vodolaz 
Enjoy the weekend guys!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

9


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Spunwell said:


>


Always impressive sir spunalot


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Today's choice


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Always impressive sir spunalot


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My favorite watch









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

King of Quartz Divers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Work week over, a quick beer before we start packing the cars, as we leave tomorrow for Raleigh to move Raven in at NCSU and we go on to Greenville Sunday to move Jade back in at ECU and drive back home Sunday night  gonna be a long weekend and am gonna miss my girls


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend everyone


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Oops


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Still this chunk...

Have a safe weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

The Citizen on BluShark nato straps has been on my wrist for some water activities the last few days...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday

Squale 1545 20 atmos root beer bezel


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

I've been wearing this Seiko Diver that I modded 12 or 13 years ago. It's on a Watch Steward strap, very comfy.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ProPlof









Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Halios Seaforth GMT.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

This One









Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

STO


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The long drive home from vacation.


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Saturday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Not mine watch, but nice piece









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster Saturday


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

MWW Tatostok









Sent from my MotoG(5) using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

I've been ditching my divers much lately... got one on now though


----------



## krowndd (Sep 14, 2017)

househalfman said:


>


Looks really good on you, nice choice.

- - - Updated - - -



househalfman said:


>


Looks really good on you, nice choice.


----------



## OmegaRed (Apr 15, 2007)

LLD


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great Saturday evening & Sunday gents 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

oso2276 said:


> Not mine, but nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Maratac Large Pilot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

017


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical w/ 42 Hour Power Reserve on Honey Tan Leather *


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

Again 009


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Night time with the 2264




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Venture On Canvas


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

View attachment 13406543


View attachment 13406551


View attachment 13406545


View attachment 13406549


View attachment 13406581


View attachment 13406567


View attachment 13406569


View attachment 13406573


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold LSD.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

amrvf said:


> View attachment 13406543
> 
> 
> View attachment 13406551
> ...


That's impressive! Nice shots! Nice watch! Nice everything!
Have a great one!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Today, only today for a fellow friend on the thread "Watches and beer", I'm wearing "Barbie".....
Have a great Sunday guys!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Steel Casio









Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Batman


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Longines Legend Diver


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Eterna Kontiki Date









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

My favorite today


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Seiko Sunday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magrette Regattare 2011 LE

First of several days with this beauty. Boy does it feel big after the slim and under 40mm watches I have worn the last week. Still love it though 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

My Casio MDV106-1a with a Casio 2784 (Miyota 2115) quartz movement with Shock Detection and 200m water resistance.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early morning Monday Bluesb-) - Akrone K-02 Blue Whale


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Precista PRS-14


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Borealis Portus Cale "fade to black" blue...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I did a bad thing. But it does look good and keeps good time, so....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Just changed up to one of my SKXs....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Mornin'


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SKX175 for me today.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Quick behind the wheel wrist shot of the Blumo


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy Monday to our friends in the US of A...Monday blues with blue Citizen on blue cincy strap NATO...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Smash those Monday blues!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

DK10 Si









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Coke Turtle on AlphaShark.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## jared703 (Dec 8, 2011)

Halios Seaforth 2 in pastel blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

Charging the sne498 for another day in Hawaii Nei









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13410213
> 
> 
> View attachment 13410215


Just need to say, you have a great collection and I enjoy the variety and quality in what you post 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I love where I live 























































(...aside from the heinous wildfire smoke...)

(...apparently this is the worst air quality on the planet right now...I have certainly never experienced anything like it ...)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr
*
Too much?*


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> I love where I live
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really cool shots. You've outdone yourself again!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

New to me Dagaz CAV-1 on NATO.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Just need to say, you have a great collection and I enjoy the variety and quality in what you post
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





boatswain said:


> I love where I live
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the compliment... and after seeing your beautiful post of the Magrette, your compliment is doubly appreciated coming from a master.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

redzebra said:


> Thank you for the compliment... and after seeing your beautiful post of the Magrette, your compliment is doubly appreciated coming from a master.


Thanks 

Makes it easy having good scenery in nature and on the wrist to work with.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day three with the Seiko SKXA35 on Super Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Marine Master in the best color to start the work week


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I've been trying out a few Natos now that I've found a company that sells them in 21mm width. I like this one in particular.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Rolex Explorer II Polar Dial









Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

[URL="


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## djveroff (Jul 9, 2018)

oris skeleton Wilson automatic!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Started with the Seiko, ended with the Seaforth









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

Pepsi)


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

opening windowframe by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Horizon Ceramica LE.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Wearing my shameless copy again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

2nd day back at work after a beach vacation and all I can think about is how soon can I get back there. Reality sucks sometimes.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Halios Seaforth Black Gilt (1st Series)

(latest addition / trying to drown my Seaforth GMT sorrows ;- )


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TockrTuesday


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Aggie88 said:


>


Yours looks great aggie88. Sorry I made you replace yours but I'm still loving it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

CH8 Superdome









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy SpeedyTuesday!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great posts today folks! Lots of great pics and pieces. ⬆⬆⬆

Magrette Regattare to the River





































Some family teamwork 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Vostok 1967 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

'tona Tuesday


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My custom made watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Evening switch up for a new arrival


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


> Evening switch up for a new arrival


Congrats! You always wear things I am envious of knowing I could never pull off.

By the way, in my mind you look like some combination of Schwarzenegger, Stallone, Daniel Craig, Michael Phelps and Jason Statham. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Evening drinks with Dad and his Seaforth




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Padi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris65 tonight


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Not a "certified" diver, but it seems to be resilient.


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

Smpc on a new stingray strap from Combat Straps. The hype on these straps is legit.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*titanium Magrette Kara*


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Many, many, many days I happen to look at the time right around midnight.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bronze again today.

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

yesterday:


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

today:


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

7548 today


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Hamtun h1 v2.0... like the titanium warmth and lightness.









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My OPO for today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Beluga 








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: titanium Magrette Kara*


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


Love the BOR 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Love the BOR
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

? Wednesday:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning guys 
Wearing the Bathyscaphe today on a DrunkArtStraps leather. 
Have a great day.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The "other" watch I bought last week. I've wanted one of these for a while but couldn't shake the thought that "if you're going to pay $900 for a Seiko, just pony up the extra cash and get a Grand Seiko." Plus, as much as I disagree with the "never pay more than $500 for a watch with a 6R15" crowd, after a while their doubt begins to cloud one's judgement. But I found a good price for a flawless example so I jumped on it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enem Skin Diver


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

Skx kind of day.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

SD43

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Most confortable on my wrist = zoretto jota









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magritte Regattare 2011 LE in another new to me beautiful local spot. It did just fine playing in the falls.




























I have really enjoyed connecting again with the strong simplicity of my oldest mechanical watch.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Finally got this one wet. Only the pool, but still fun.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Middle one today


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Planet Ocean today.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five digit goodness this Wednesday


----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)

A valjoux 72c


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Late post with the Torpedo from H2O.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watermanxxl said:


> Late post with the Torpedo from H2O.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really good looking case. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Evant









Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Halios Pastel Blue Ceramic Bezel

(my Halios empire continues to expand... ;- )


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Varicolored and mesmerizing.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psamw (Feb 12, 2017)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Blue Sea Urchin today !
> 
> View attachment 10674154
> View attachment 10674162
> ...


Cool looking blue seiko, thanks for sharing.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Alpina Alpiner4 Glacier Blue


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

112 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Since I have two recent acquisitions, I've been testing their accuracy concurrently since I'm anxious to see how they perform. This means keeping them running, which I do by wearing both. In order to not look like a good, I always take one off in the morning as I'm leaving for work and out it back on as soon as I get home.

This morning I forgot to take the second one off before I left, so now I'm this guy:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

🥊









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Pelagos this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning ☀

Bright sun 


















Shade


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mileata M2 Defender


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

New watch alert!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Pelagos


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pumxee (Mar 8, 2018)

sticky said:


> View attachment 13418049


This is such a nice watch! oooo!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

On loan:


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Delayed Flights and Airport Waiting Rooms Play Tricks on the Mind... ;- )


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

dinner time


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II on nato, if the weather is any indication this one will be going back on leather soon.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Finishing up a run with the Regattare




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yellow one today


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Blue


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

At the tail end of a work trip, rocking the GC with OEM oyster bracelet


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Borealis









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Happy Friday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

Boy oh boy the 50 shades of blue this one has!


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

a real thing ;-)


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

One of my favourites










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Two days in a row. ZRC Grand Fonds.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Last day for this one before I switch to "beach watch" mode. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Pointing II LE

TGIF


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Vic 









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Titus Calypsomatic









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE Guys 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

TGIF!!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


 BLUMO !!!!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Two of my old favourites.

Have a top weekend guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally the weekend


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver for Friday evening.

Very comfortable for its size.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


>


That's a great photo of a great watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend everyone


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green sub to end the week, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Panerai radiomir blackseal 380

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)

Rolex datejust


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

40mm


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

My Seiko blue Sumo with sapphire crystal and marinemaster bezel.


----------



## wongwatch (Aug 4, 2017)

My first day out with my Squalematic.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

Trying A little military style canvas strap.


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

CD II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## cowbel (Jul 16, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


> I see you're still carrying on the Avidiver legacy.
> 
> I do miss my PVD version at times.


Here is one more @59yukon01

Your shot of the avidiver where great









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowbel (Jul 16, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Trusty work friend, the RLT75. Not the shiniest anymore but faithfully chugs along.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool not Boatswain. Don't know the name but looks good

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

backstage...









deco-stop


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

sorry, double


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

✈⚓




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeep then pool with the Midnattssol on DrunkArtStraps


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The ZorettoJota does it for me









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman today









Sensational shots amrvf Thanks for sharing


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

A good early Sunday morning to all.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Blumo


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

GW-9300-1JF


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Russian Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Me109 said:


> View attachment 8230642
> Seiko BFK Day


Love this strap. Awesome.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



cairoanan said:


>


Wouawww. 

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Switched from my Scurfa D1 to B Colt for the rest of the day:-!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Milly









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

1968/9 Bulova Snorkel 666 ft.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Doxa for pool time this afternoon


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I somehow managed to wear all of these this morning.










Not at the same time, to be clear...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth Series 1 for the bulk of the day




























I need to give a huge thank you to Mrs Boatswain for designing my new avatar. 
✏❤





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Starting the week with the green one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

On isofrane


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Carrera


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriends ❤️Frogman (r)


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning members☀☀


----------



## watchonabudget (Aug 27, 2018)

a Chinese "winner" brand skeleton automatic. impressive for the $40 . just an everyday beater


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Seaforth Series 1 for the bulk of the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would be an excellent family crest or the oars as hour/minute/seconds hands. Or both.:-!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Would be an excellent family crest or the oars as hour/minute/seconds hands. Or both.:-!


Thanks Relo (by the way I love your collection and posts)

That was the idea, that the oars are kind of like the classic 10:08 hour and minute hands around the cardinal dial indices of a dive dial.

Again full credit to Mrs Boatswain for taking my crude sketches and making something beautiful.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Alpina Alpiner4


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Kalmar 2









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Boldr Voyager Adriatic on Eulit 2 piece perlon.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Got this golden boy today, just love It, all though I never been in to gold watches










Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

️









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

009 this afternoon


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Covered in sunscreen.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K to start the week off, have a great one ahead!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth in the sun



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IMG_2750 by jppellet, on Flickr

This old Seiko thingy...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks Boatswain.

Love your collection too. Also ordered the Seaforth Diver in Deep Abyss no date.

Cheers


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blancpain Bathyscaphe today


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## scorpius73 (Mar 25, 2008)

Girard Perregaux 4958


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been really enjoying the Orange so day 3 for this one.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Started the day with the Seaforth sunburst










@boatswainwatches


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a good one:-!


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

The Hamilton Khaki Navy UTC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Spinnaker Bradner...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Bam!...DHL just brought me the new Hammerhead Patina Chapter Ring version!



























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

garydusa said:


> Bam!...DHL just brought me the new Hammerhead Patina Chapter Ring version!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new arrival  always a fun day. 
That'll look great as the patina kicks in too.

Meanwhile it is a good day at the office here with the faithful RLT75.










@boatswainwatches


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Molon Labe Bronze 
(latest addition)


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I am enjoying wearing the Longines avigation big eye on DAS canvas today. It's on loan from a friend of mine, I really like both the watch and strap. The strap for comfort and quality and the watch for the great vintage feel and the hand proportions.....just perfect.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SRPC23 for the evening


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Evening swap to the SPB079



















A little precision timing 










@boatswainwatches


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

A bit orange today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

300m Citizen


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Aquadive today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Lidstar (Dec 12, 2016)

Seiko SRP Green Turtle on Super Jubilee









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Just do it









Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Wrong date. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Underwater photos


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris65 on a suede DrunkArtStraps today
HAGD


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Addicted to BoR bracelet's comfort









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oris65 on a suede DrunkArtStraps today
> HAGD


Looks great! 
How are you finding the green dial? Pretty versatile or does it only work in certain situations?

Sharp watch anyhow. I imagine at some point i will find myself with a '65.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze CH6 Superdome









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Looks great!
> How are you finding the green dial? Pretty versatile or does it only work in certain situations?
> 
> Sharp watch anyhow. I imagine at some point i will find myself with a '65.


Thanks. I've fallen for the green. It's not as versatile as the grey or blue dials of course but it's not a bright green so it works well. And straps can help make it more or less formal and versatile.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Put it on the BoR for day 4. Hadn't worn it in over a month and now can't take it off.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

This week is going by far too quickly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Humpday!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arctic Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1815 up/dn for hump day this week


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Armida A2


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Started the day off with my Casio Databank but switched out to my DB for lunch and remainder of the day:


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

A Nato just pairs so well with the turtle









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SPB079 again this evening



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


>


That is sweet. What a Grail!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


>


That is sweet. What a Grail!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Diving into office , head first with zoretto









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watching the sun rise after morning exercise with the SPB079










@boatswainwatches


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

🥗









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Pepsi gmt today


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

Welcome to the party, Mr. Swick


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

U2 SDR for the day! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the Arctic Camo









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SKOBR said:


> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk




@boatswainwatches


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

"just" a Seiko today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Tockr Air Defender


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Green diver


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

This one makes me happy.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wrapping up the day with the work beater.

Boy was it needed today 









@boatswainwatches


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

motzbueddel said:


> U2 SDR for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tough game ahead - but winnable. Maximum points are possible Good luck !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Zeno Navy Diver:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Back to the '79 for the evening.



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 

Farer Universal Lander GMT on a barenia leather DrunkArtStraps


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Have a great Labor Day weekend!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage SkinDiver on Perlon. HAGWE Guys 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

This, and khakis


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Beater Seiko today









sent from your mamma's house


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Lld this afternoon


----------



## Jcher (Nov 26, 2017)

Maurice LaCroix on alligator strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pool switch...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Very nice 503...very nice.


Watches503 said:


>


Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

TCM El Alamein.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Very nice 503...very nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


You know I love you forever ma' man. Even before you sold it to me  thank you !


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one  G Shock Frogman x Japanese Coast Guard Collab









Great weekend gents


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ventus Mori today




























And I am pleased to say my daughter has taken to watches of her own volition and wanted to do a wrist shot .










@boatswainwatches


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Pam721










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Kalmar









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

AWESOME ZRC Grands Fonds Sport Chic.






Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

SKX009


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Chronograph Titan









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

deep dive


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko STO on DrunkArtStraps canvas 



















Jeep time


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Been wearing this several hours a day in seawater for two weeks , rock solid.

Kentex Marineman


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

My white Cascais has grown on me over time, and feels good today.


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

Submariner


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cody530 (Jul 13, 2017)

Char


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoying the" fruits of my labor,".

b-)Saturday:-!


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

Zenith GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


One of theses days, I need to make room for one of these in my collection; looks great on that strap too, btw!


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mototime said:


> One of theses days, I need to make room for one of these in my collection; looks great on that strap too, btw!


Thanks! I've had a 3 year love affair with mine, and it works well on all types of straps.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OT500 right now. Love the pop of blue.



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*titanium Magrette Kara*








worn on most days since I received it


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Turquoise on Sunday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

*Deep Blue Sun Diver III Automatic*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Borealis Sea Storm at work


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

LSD.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Canvas Loves...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a happy sweet Sunday WISers:-!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the blue Scurfa DiverOne ND all morning. 
Have a great day. B


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

No applied indices, quartz, black on white day wheel (black on silver date), no stock sapphire, lume on the wrong end of the second hand, and it's just a Seiko.

Tuna don't care.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Love that Dan Henry!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Gray rainy day with gray venture









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love this watch!


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth 2 on stock rubber




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

New bronze in shade...









and in the sun.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BERNHARDT Submersion


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Have a great week ahead!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Meeting a friend for breakfast ? & Watches with my Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas plus a few more in tow


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

sickondivers said:


> BERNHARDT Submersion


that is one hell of a good looking watch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday:-!


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

The Orient Blue Mako Diver for a rainy, kind of blue, Monday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Finishing up the long weekend here with the Seaforth abyss



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

hugof3C said:


> that is one hell of a good looking watch


Thank you!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just opened the box today. New Seiko SNE498 Solar Tuna.


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

well, I was wearing this right now, thinking about going for something else, though


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

The Apollon of course with the boys of Summer minor league Red Sox game

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

The Catalina Casino, Avalon, Catalina Island, California


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Po









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Double post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back from the beach, still wearing this surprising little gem.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The one that inadvertently started this insanity 20 years ago.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Casual day at work - so I work my Garmin in. Sitting at a desk thinking about a much more interesting, and fun, weekend.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tockr Air Defender


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Night shift. ;-)


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day folks. Ventus Mori M4


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

Crepas Tektite


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Tudor









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Back to school for Little Boatswain #1 and back to the Seiko SPB079 for me.



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Not a dive watch right now. Trying out my DJ from '02 on a leather strap. Thinking it should be a good fall/winter option. Not sure if it will stick but it's very comfortable.

Have a great one!




























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

New watch day.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sea-dweller to start the short week


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sinn 103st on natural chromexcel

That dome


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

Seiko Presage


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

@boatswainwatches


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Borealis Portus Cale "fade-to-black blue"









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I thought a vintage MN strap would be a good match. Now I'm not so sure.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning ☀

Wearing the a Bathyscaphe on a DrunkArtStraps canvas today.

Have a great day. B


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Many thanks to thejames1 for an effortless and smooth transaction for my latest acquisition, the beautiful Halios Delfin Diver!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Omega Racing Master Chronometer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Not a Diver, but still 200 meter rating...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

SPB079 in the house



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray 47.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 for hump day


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Still rockin' the Halios Delfin










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Ceramic version


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Dbl post, so I added a picture


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

When it's time to clean the mess of tools in the garage...

This comes off...










And this goes on...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SPB079 probably for the last time in a bit after taking a walk to the post office...




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Dan Henry 1970
(new arrival -- very impressed by what you get for the $)


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

JS Watch
100 bar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle  today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Seiko Forest Green...


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

dome, superdome


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelton Sector on blue Italian calfskin


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

LHD


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

The Ernst Benz 47mm Chronolunar Ref. 10312










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Courser (Sep 5, 2018)

Seiko 6138-0011 for your Friday morning


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Big  this Thursday.....the weekend is almost here!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Big  this Thursday.....the weekend is almost here!


I have eyed that one many times


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

there's nothing like bathroom lighting


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Freshly surfaced for review is the HKED/EMG Nemo.



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Grabbed something Italian on the way out.

Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Freshly surfaced for review is the HKED/EMG Nemo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Horrible name... interesting watch. The lugs melt into the bracelet nicely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Scurfa MS 17 with a Citizen strap


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment PO 070918.jpg


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

New arrival -- Seiko SBDC063

Nod to Boatswain for his great review and many fantastic pictures that led me to pull the trigger :- ) Looks gorgeous, though not an easy one to fully capture in photographs...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

C


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

Seamaster 120

This is truly the favorite watch that I own; makes me think of JLC Master Control, super comfy and thin
Happy Friday!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Vintage-y 7009










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Amphibia










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Pointing II LE and TGIF  it's been a long short week

There really is something special about these Farer. Love both of mine and want a couple more. 
I dig the retro styled case profile and the fun colors on the face.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Raven Venture On Canvas, HAGWE Guys!


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BERNHARDT Submersion #USA


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

The perfect five digit sub on the perfect six digit bracelet to end the week.


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw3107 (Jun 25, 2009)

Bit of blue









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend everyone 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Freshly surfaced for review is the HKED/EMG Nemo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine shots 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchingandwaiting said:


> New arrival -- Seiko SBDC063
> 
> Nod to Boatswain for his great review and many fantastic pictures that led me to pull the trigger :- ) Looks gorgeous, though not an easy one to fully capture in photographs...
> 
> View attachment 13457973


Congrats w&w! Looks good and thanks for not coming down on me too hard for the potential enabling 

Enjoy

@boatswainwatches


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Chronograph


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love this one 
103 st with a cool acrylic dome


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nemo Green for review duty today.










@boatswainwatches


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241430








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

ZRC GRANDS FONDS SPORT CHIC.





Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Can't shake my Halios habit... Black Gilt Ceramic (new to me).

Fierce lume even just passing through a shadow... :- )


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman (black MOP)


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Idk if its proper to put the accu swiss on a nato ... but it feels so comfy and nice ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

PO again today









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Classic monster on marinemaster strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Modded Sailboat


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Best way to wear 4 watches and wear them same day







.... Benarus Megalodon, GAW Numero Zero, Kaventsmann Achanturus and Zlatoust Russian Diver..... Just make a necklace 🤪


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soarway 43 on Isofrane.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Tudor Pepsi


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Light is fading, Shogun isn't.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Perfect timing 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hked/EMG nemo proto on Eulit perlon for strap change day




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Steinhart OceanOneVintage


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great day Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

New BluShark canvas straps arrived yesterday. After considering the three colors (blue, tan, olive), swapped out the stock strap last night in favor of the olive. Decided to keep it on wrist for this morning.

The olive works perfectly with the indices and bezel color.









The strap is much thinner than the stock strap and also very comfortable


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

scuba museum, the doormen and the guardian/keeper


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Tudor Sub


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

I am a big fan of this one and it just happens to occupy my wrist at the moment Seiko spb051


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota sunday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Earlier today


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

View attachment 13465577


Earlier today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nemo proto on tropic today










@boatswainwatches


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Took family down the San Fran bay and perfect weather!! The Turtle has dethroned my Seamaster for now!!








Altratraz Island in the background...ferry was full for this sunday so we'll have to revisit some other time


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Cayman


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Older Tudor









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49K 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Nemo Green for review duty today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this a lot  congrats  didn't even know these were out already


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I started the work week with my Blancpain Bathyscaphe and a double shot


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6 on Isofrane.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Blue Blue Monday.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

So ugly and yet so accurate.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

sorry, double


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Murder jury this week, unless the hurricane shuts us down.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Daytona on leather, getting ready for the change of seasons


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a good evening 
Undone Urban Chrono


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

Planet Ocean on a NATO for today.


----------



## Wooden_spoon (Oct 19, 2017)

endotreated said:


> Planet Ocean on a NATO for today.


Killer combo with that strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

Wooden_spoon said:


> Killer combo with that strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Black Mako, my beater automatic. Just swapped it on for some late evening charging. (Photo from Sunday.)


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## dziodzio (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Murder jury, day two.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather. 
Going to get my daughters from their respective college later today ahead of the storm.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3 of my Monster ride.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I like this a lot  congrats  didn't even know these were out already


Just taking the green and black dial prototypes for spin for a review. I believe the production pieces are due in January.

Still crunching through the review but the short strokes is that it's pretty great.

I actually thought of you when I saw the green dial because of your green 65

Here's a pic from yesterday and I have the green on today so I will have more pics of that later. Thought at the moment I am hoarding a lot of pics for review. Let me know if you have any specific questions or want to see anything. 










@boatswainwatches


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a happy and safe Tuesday|>

C.Ward C60 Trident vintage


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O DLC Orca.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

pogue Tuesday lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Air Defender on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Marine Master on stock rubber today


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Omega Speedmaster Pro









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Ocean Vintage Military DLC


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Back to the green Nemo as the review time gets ready to wrap up.



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Murder trial mistried due to the impending hurricane, which apparently is no longer looming (at least here). Nevertheless I'd anticipated doing a week long timing run on this watch, so it remains in the wrist even though I'll likely be spending the remainder of the week lounging on my couch in my PJs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Seiko spb051


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Tag today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Monster one day to Marinemaster the next. I have an equal opportunity wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The US made Pelton Sector  today


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O Kalmar.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1P









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

FFF on bracelet. Taking a break from the sailcloth.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Old turtle... 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

more meetings. sigh


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Vostok Amphibia Scuba Dude. Put a new bezel on it last night, which was an interesting adventure.

































I posted more pics and a write-up for the mod here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vo...l#post46995769


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Midnattssol on DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HKED/EMG Black Nemo back on its BOR



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SBDC031 Sumo on ash grey Strapco Dasari canvas 22.


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

;-)Thursday:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I went with the Hulk Oris65 today and it's still on the old DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nodus Polar Trieste








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

UP1 day two.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O/Helberg CH6.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Arctic Camo


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Seiko


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Black Nemo to wrap up the review time



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The little known micro Sea King









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

Heavy rains in Hawaii with tropical storm Olivia passing over. Ready with my depth meter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I'm wearing the awesome Sinn 103 on a Horween English Tan Dublin Leather by DrunkArtStraps  that Watch is a strap monster


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mil6161 said:


> Nodus Polar Trieste
> View attachment 13475149
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk



Miss this one


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

One of my own special builds.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

Light mod turtle


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons Vintage Diver.


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment DSC02508_Fotor.jpg


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

007...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New pickup my first G Shock 5610









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

Roadking1102 said:


> New pickup my first G Shock 5610
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on ya...been looking to pick a G-Shock up too. Love the 80's vibe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

anthonyw said:


> Looks great on ya...been looking to pick a G-Shock up too. Love the 80's vibe!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, my exact thinking myself. Great grab and go watch too no regrets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

140 year old beauty! Movement manufactured in 1879.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Victory lap with Nemo 










@boatswainwatches


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

SLA017









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Kobold


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

Friday-Omega day









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Precista PRS-18Q on a vintage Isofrane


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday.


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> SLA017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So. Good. ?

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fresh arrival! Zelos Mako 2 ??























































Pardon the pic enthusiasm! New watch hype

@boatswainwatches


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Victory lap with Nemo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good! Still need to read your review of this one. I'll get on it!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Looking good! Still need to read your review of this one. I'll get on it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks bud! It was originally here in the dive section but I think the mods merged it into another thread on f71 were hked and the EMG gents dwell for the most part. I look forward to your thoughts. 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Almost went back to my Tuna today, but no, the Shogun is on a roll this week.


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday:-!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis ScoutSniper









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios loves the morning sun.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredcohiba (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sub for the stormy day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Homage to the omega 2254 without crown guards and 44mm case .
https://www.watchreport.com/sea-king-sk-1-hands-watch-review/









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Exhausting day of yard work.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Robertoni said:


> View attachment 13480803


Crisp. 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Mako 2 ?? swapped the tropic and its now on bracelet. 




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Zelos Mako 2 &#55358;&#56712;&#55358;&#56712; swapped the tropic and its now on bracelet.


I was looking at these just yesterday. Great looking watches and even better on a bracelet. Well done.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Dropped the RV off at local sales lot today. Had two people stop and ask me about it while we were unhooking. Hope that bodes well.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

skyefalcon6 said:


> I was looking at these just yesterday. Great looking watches and even better on a bracelet. Well done.


Thanks! I'm pretty excited about it. Lots of value packed in. Let me know if you have any questions 




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

IMG_4834 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday:-!


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

GPG!


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Seamaster


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Contrail proto on the US tour made a stop by CLT 


















39mm bezel. The dive bezel is a bit larger 40.5 iirc


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Mrs Rockmastermike rockin' the 682 on Corrigia leather #lunchdate


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

This one still...


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto jota , suited for the BoR addicts as me









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 13483741


That's sweet!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Back to the Neptune on a perlon...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Today has been the Zelos Mako 2 ?? all day on bracelet. I'm liking the bracelet more and more. Feels really sharkey with all the textured grey.




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Sub C to start the evening...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn U1 Professional









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm not sure this will be on my wrist all month, but I wanted to break things up a bit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Contrail proto on DrunkArtStraps canvas

Hope everyone is safe after this weekend's hurricane in the Carolina and the super typhoon in Asia.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Had this one over 3 years and never get bored with it. I am however tired of the 6r15 movement.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Bronze Zelos for Flag football game last night









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

Found out I've owned the National Geographic issue from the 70's that the iconic Col. Pogue pic came from this whole time so now I don't know what to wear today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I have my new Zelos Mako 2 Teal on for work today. ??

I'm loving the colour and dial texture combo.




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the 103 but trying a different strap today. Can't stay away from this watch very long it seems. But new arrival tomorrow so we'll see 

How do you like this strap on it ?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

AT Time!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman, green MOP


----------



## wedafuqawi (Aug 22, 2013)

Not leaving the wrist often, this one.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## wedafuqawi (Aug 22, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is that?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

wedafuqawi said:


> What strap is that?


Looks to be a Farer

https://usd.farer.com/products/orange-rubber-strap


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

C65 Trident


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Same watch as yesterday, but the 5-ring Zulu was too bulky for this watch, so today it's on a true 3-ring Zulu.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

wedafuqawi said:


> What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk





yankeexpress said:


> Looks to be a Farer
> 
> https://usd.farer.com/products/orange-rubber-strap


Farer it is. I also have the navy and black straps. Love the design and comfort!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubba Zanetti (Jun 12, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Had this one over 3 years and never get bored with it. I am however tired of the 6r15 movement.


What don't you like about it?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bubba Zanetti said:


> What don't you like about it?


I have one that is very accurate so I know the movement is capable, however the other 5 I've have/had ran slow, and got slower over time, or were too inconsistent.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

x


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Tockr this morning and will soon change to a much anticipated arrival

This blue dial is awesome and the orange hands really pop nicely. The bracelet works super well.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## vishalagarwal66 (Jul 30, 2010)

TAG WAJ2118









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Everything i thought it would be and more ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## wedafuqawi (Aug 22, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Farer it is. I also have the navy and black straps. Love the design and comfort!


Thanks. Looks fantastic. Might have to put in an order

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

sitting in the yard enjoying the view

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Tag Professional (Jan 28, 2007)

https://postimg.cc/CB6ds8j1


----------



## Tag Professional (Jan 28, 2007)

Let’s try this again.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Eldridge


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Scorpionfish lume shot


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Farer Eldridge


Congrats Bud!

Cool looking case, I like it!

You will need to give us more thoughts.

Enjoy!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mako 2 sun and sea ☀




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ehansen said:


> Scorpionfish lume shot


Incredible lume shot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Congrats Bud!
> 
> Cool looking case, I like it!
> 
> ...


Thanks maybe my new favorite watch 
I will continue to post pics and thoughts on the Farer thread.


----------



## ronbo (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Vintage ScubaPro 500m.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Got the JDD on today.

Enjoy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment DSC02524_Fotor.jpg


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

This...









Sent from my SM-C7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


>


Love the new Diverone Paul


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Damasko DA44

(OK, it's not really a diver, but it's diveresque and one of my favourite watches so I will post here anyway ;- )


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Just landed GW6900









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Since I'm apparently taking a break from my self-imposed watch monogamy, I was going to throw in a wild card today - something I don't wear very often. But, instead, I'm still where I've been all week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one is rarely on a Nato, but wanted a change today.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Traska Freediver -- just arrived this afternoon :- )

Seems like a winner so far -- a Kickstarter campaign gone right!

(Apologies for the cross posting, which I don't normally do. But as no-one has yet posted any pictures of the ceramic bezel version of this new dive watch, and it is actually what I am wearing right now, I will make an exception ;- )


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The new Eldridge of course


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13490959
> 
> 
> View attachment 13490961


As always, I love that huldra.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchingandwaiting said:


> Traska Freediver -- just arrived this afternoon :- )
> 
> Seems like a winner so far -- a Kickstarter campaign gone right!
> 
> ...


Looks cool congrats!

The bezel looks like it may be sapphire not ceramic though.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

King of the ocean










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Looks cool congrats!
> 
> The bezel looks like it may be sapphire not ceramic though.
> 
> @boatswainwatches


You're right, I meant sapphire! ;- )


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Rocking this 30+ year old Gruen. Bezel aligns no back play. It's been in pools, knocked around and accurate as all get out.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sea King









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fresh in for a review is the F71 Project watch Emperor










@boatswainwatches


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

New arrival #2 today. This ones for keeps though! MONTA Ocean King! ?



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

Earlier today: 1995 Seiko 7N36-6A29 Diver in 42mm. I love the looks in a John Player Special kinda way with the black and gold. Plus the large crown makes it stand out.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

T100 GTLS on Helm canvas...


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

sorry guys, not there


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Denesenko said:


> Presage


An entire f*#@ing hour no one posts and as soon as I do you crap on me with a God [email protected]#N dress watch in F74,WTF!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Maybe not as diver/diver as some wild like but...
Bureaus Santa Cruz bronzo.










Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Day 2 with the Traska Freediver

Not enough sleep but watch is making me happy -- aside from the looks, is extremely comfortable on the wrist and keeping great time.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment DSC02540_Fotor.jpg


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Sea Ram


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Deep









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Third verse, same as the first










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and Happy Thursday

UN Marine diver today🖖🏽


----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Bell again...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's it real, or is it Memorex?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

One more day with the Farer Eldridge chrono 
Really loving this one, it's a keeper 














































7" wrist


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Traska Freediver. Mint condition. Ha ha...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

On nato


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## dziodzio (Jul 12, 2017)

On new bracelet









Sent from Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Borealis Sea Hawk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Dagaz cav 1 ....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mjn33 (May 28, 2018)

Daynight Mil T-100


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Deep Blue today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

New toy


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

My Deep Blue


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Started and ended the day with my new MONTA Oceanking 




























Middle of the day work duty handled by the F71 Emperor on its test drive



















It's a bit of an overload. But I won't complain 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Magrette Dual Time 18

I've had this one for a couple of weeks, but didn't think of posting to the dive watch forum because I don't really think of it as a diver.... but of course its dive specs are pretty serious (500m water resistance). Strong lume & love the case back on this one.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Finishing out the week. I could be wrong, but I don't think I've ever worn this watch a full week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the honeymoon with the Farer Eldridge  I swear I'll change later


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Starting the day with some MONTA OK  time before work



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Pelagius today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Starting the day with some MONTA OK  time before work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking watch -- checked out the brand and was surprised a bit re how expensive it was though.

As you go up in price, finishing etc. requires a finer eye to see. What's your feeling re the OK so far -- value for money? :- )


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchingandwaiting said:


> Great looking watch -- checked out the brand and was surprised a bit re how expensive it was though.
> 
> As you go up in price, finishing etc. requires a finer eye to see. What's your feeling re the OK so far -- value for money? :- )


Thanks!

I haven't had much time with it yet especially in good daylight but I am impressed at the quality of details from spring bars to bezel action and everything in between. I'll try and do a full review of it soon. I did a lot of research before buying and I was satisfied with what I learned and the value. Others may not be. But for me it was a good choice. All the details seem to add up. Are there better values? Sure and I love a lot of $3-700 watches because of that. But the OK scratched the itch in this price range for my tastes.

Here are some quick pics up close.
































































@boatswainwatches


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

My favorite watch currently - GP Sea hawk II Pro. Fresh back from service.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Howdy from Aruba!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

F71 emperor for work



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Almost time to start the weekend









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Longines big eye chrono to end the week.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Trying out the new crepas loggerhead .









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Just got this in U1 sdr on OEM Rubber


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soarway Transglobe on canvas.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This loggerhead case reminds of an amalgam of the prometheus manta ray, Artego, and has some NTH Devil Rey. Wears very hefty on a 7 inch wrist . I think there are some still available directly from crepas. Very easy to resize BoR with tool provided









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Oceancrawler Shipwreck Hunter


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Brand new watch that arrived today. It isn't a true diver but it has solid end-links and drilled lugs.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Back to the  after work. Loving it more and more?










@boatswainwatches


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Spunwell said:


> Longines big eye chrono to end the week.


Awesome! Not to sound stalkerish, but you once again confirm my thoughts that you have an amazing collection. Great eye for classics. Enjoy!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Have to actively keep track of another time zone all today and tomorrow.. So out comes the GMT! :- )

Steinhart Ocean 1 GMT


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Chrono Diver


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

Farer Aqua Compressor










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

kca said:


> Awesome! Not to sound stalkerish, but you once again confirm my thoughts that you have an amazing collection. Great eye for classics. Enjoy!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Thanks my friend, this one is on loan from a bro but I've already set a WatchRecon search. I'll be picking one up for myself.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Borealis Sea Storm... V1.









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

I have gone through about 30 watches in the last 2 yrs or so and this one is getting the most wrist time for a while now...
Seiko spb051


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Glycine














Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

TOOOOOOOONA !!!


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

1st day of the green


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I haven't had much time with it yet especially in good daylight but I am impressed at the quality of details from spring bars to bezel action and everything in between. I'll try and do a full review of it soon. I did a lot of research before buying and I was satisfied with what I learned and the value. Others may not be. But for me it was a good choice. All the details seem to add up. Are there better values? Sure and I love a lot of $3-700 watches because of that. But the OK scratched the itch in this price range for my tastes.
> 
> ...


Wow! these pictures are amazing. Thank you for sharing these


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Central minutes chrono diver 
Quartz, I know, but I love the subdials arranged à la Lemania 1341









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

sdelcegno said:


> Glycine
> View attachment 13498115
> View attachment 13498117
> 
> ...


Very nice. I'm assuming that's the GL0089. If you don't mind, what is your wrist size?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

sdelcegno said:


> Glycine
> View attachment 13498115
> View attachment 13498117
> 
> ...


Very nice. I'm assuming that's the GL0089. If you don't mind, what is your wrist size?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday:-!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes that is the correct model. My wrist is a girly 6.35 size lol


Relo60 said:


> Very nice. I'm assuming that's the GL0089. If you don't mind, what is your wrist size?


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Oris65 on DrunkArtStraps canvas all day 



























Cheers my friends


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

1000 FT water resistant so I guess it qualifies.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I went a little picture crazy today. My new nato looks like it changes color on different lighting and surrounds. My effort to capture that eventually got to this...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Soccer time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Dug this one out today, the one that started the madness back in '04.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

It glows~


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MONTA Oceanking for its first full day.





































@boatswainwatches


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

On rubber nato today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ikagan (Feb 13, 2007)

Finally got a Doxa


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Gg









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SAMURAI BLUE LAGOON SRPB09


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Karlskrona Mod


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wishing you all a great Sunday


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

other photos here: *here*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

"....Ain't it a Great Day" by Friends of Distinction.

Enjoy your Sundayb-)


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

6105-8110 reporting for new baby watch 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

THG said:


> 6105-8110 reporting for new baby watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

You will have lots of time to check the lume performance I imagine 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> You will have lots of time to check the lume performance I imagine
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Lol for sure, through many sleepless nights 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

G-shock for a nice hard paddle on the lake this afternoon


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MONTA OK again shared with Mrs B today.














































@boatswainwatches


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Air Defender tonight for a little drive in the Jeep


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Divemaster in Ashford, Kent UK this morning. The temperature was 4 degrees celsius when i set out this morning.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Mission Antarctica









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and happy Monday:-!


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

Happy Monday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning ☀

Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather

Have a great day


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Returned


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Some color on an otherwise dreary rainy day.


----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Heljestrand said:


> Returned
> View attachment 13502799


Mike loving the GS F9 awesome pic. Not wearing a diver this morning and regretting it. Hope everyone has a great week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Incompass said:


> Mike loving the GS F9 awesome pic. Not wearing a diver this morning and regretting it. Hope everyone has a great week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many thanks! This one was recently sold by me and then a full refund return due to a slight dent on the case side opposite the crown that I missed in disclosure. I'm actually quite happy to have this fairly rare bird back. Took off the bracelet and placed it on a Seiko Z22 Rubber Strap.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Arctic Diver on two-tone ostrich.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Bambino


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New arrival. Have great one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

The greenest Sub to start the week


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

G-Shock and shed mountain ale









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Back to the basics tonight. I wore this setup for three years while I saved for my SMPc. I love the Omega, but this Seiko will always have a place in my watch box, and on my wrist .


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241430







​


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

G.A.W

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I might need to regulate it as it is +40 seconds per day. It is still new, so I'll wait a bit. I like it!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MONTA sunset




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


> MONTA sunset
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photos Boatswain. That autumn sunset makes me long for summer again.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Double Post


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

soukchai said:


> Mission Antarctica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wowwwww that's a super special one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

This is my perfect travel watch!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

When i started out this morning it was only plus 3 degrees Celsius, warming up now, in Harrow north west of London.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

When i started out this morning it was only plus 3 degrees Celsius, warming up now, in Harrow north west of London.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

t minus said:


> I might need to regulate it as it is +40 seconds per day. It is still new, so I'll wait a bit. I like it!


new watch at +40, try demagnetizing before opening, that might do the trick


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday:-!


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New arrival again. Have a great day!




























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again for 3rd day in a row.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Wearing the B&R while Desk Diving.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Super avenger 2 GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

.














Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Tudor from the early 90's









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Rainy day in NY


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Breitling Avenger II GMT + Navy Ocean Racer Rubber.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green Seiko today


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

High noon wristie.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Squale 1545 30ATM Vintage Ceramica gets the Wrist today.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Super orange monster.


----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

Speedy gettin some homework done with the kiddo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Based on value for $ the GREATEST Fifty Fathom homage ever made!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

f71 emperor for work










MONTA Oceanking for play and bezel testing










@boatswainwatches


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Heading out, AD on for the day.

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early morning wear, Scurfa Diver One. But won't be the last:think:

Happy 🐫🐫🐫 Wednesday


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BERNHARDT Submersion on Rubber


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

I guess this one will be on my wrist for at least a good couple of weeks... Honeymoon, as it is called... b-)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

GMT again today.

View attachment 13508087


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment DSC02546_Fotor.jpg


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

The SNZG15 Pilot MOD gets the Wrist today! 😁✈


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

At a conference today. Apparently I've chosen a seat directly under an artificial sun.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Playing period appropriate music for the Omega SMP "Bond".


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Just switched to PO for coffee break.

View attachment DSC02576.jpg
View attachment DSC02579.JPG


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Just switched to PO for coffee break.

View attachment 13508367
View attachment 13508369


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I opened this watch yesterday to regulate it. It has a thick gasket like the SKX. Also, the rotating bezel crown does not go through the case to where the movement is housed. Of course this is not a true dive watch but it works for me. Have a great day!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Eldridge today 
I love this watch and the beautiful copper tones in the brown dial when the shines on it.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Changed 2 Breitling Colt the rest of the day.

Enjoy your Wednesday. LLP 🖖🏽


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Helberg CH8 Domed


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Love the green









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Cosmograph for hump day this week


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

New Seiko mod of mine




















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Kaventsmann Acanthurus..... have a great one!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Ocean One Vintage on Borealis' new seat belt nato. Great strap










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

sdelcegno said:


> New Seiko mod of mine
> View attachment 13509777
> View attachment 13509779
> View attachment 13509781
> ...


That looks very unique.....nice job


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronr9286t (Dec 13, 2007)

My Porthole:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Emperor at the office










Oceanking at home










@boatswainwatches


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

MM300 on Micah Mauser


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> :-!


Oh how much I have lusted after this beast!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment DSC02590_Fotor.jpg
View attachment DSC02584_Fotor.jpg


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

I have spent the last few days with my new mistress....


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and happy Thursday members:-!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SKX175 again today.


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko Orange Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Gruppo on Gunny


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Espresso


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Rockin the SRP B51 Black Samurai MOD Today!

SRPB051 Black Samurai
SNM011 Black Samurai Dial
SBDA Ti Samurai Handset


----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

Its polarizing but I'm enjoying my Runwell Chrono on a Horween cordovan #8 single pass strap...my guilty pleasure 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Ghosted bezel daily beater Urchin


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tobgolo18 (Jun 21, 2018)

The best. Almost...









Enviado de meu SM-A520F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## HmJ_FR (May 19, 2017)

Going cycling now


----------



## Drunken_Munki (Nov 11, 2017)

Wrong post


----------



## Stickshift007 (Sep 8, 2018)

New one today.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Long weekend here! I can taste it...

Have a great one friends!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wrapping up the Emperor review and honeymooning with the Oceanking again today.



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## HmJ_FR (May 19, 2017)

Stickshift007 said:


> New one today.


Great Milanese strap. Is this genuine or aftermarket?


----------



## HmJ_FR (May 19, 2017)

Stickshift007 said:


> New one today.


Great Milanese strap. Is this genuine or aftermarket?


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment Jung 4.jpg


----------



## NameMyName (Jul 11, 2009)

Marathon GSAR on NATO









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I love the lighting by the water cooler.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

Gen 1 Seiko Monster.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday  with my Lander GMT on their tan barenia leather

Have a great day


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

alpina...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Last day with the Emperor with the review wrapped up. On its way now to new adventures 



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

MLC 200M


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Arrived today!


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

*-*

-


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Shumogate gets the Wrist today! 

Stargate II Base
Gen 1 Shogun Dial
Sea Urchin aka Baby Sumo Handset


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

RSDA said:


> Arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 13514881


Nice Piece!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

Welcome Back From Warranty Service, Mr. Sinn 👍


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ALS to end the week.....great weekend ahead folks!


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Weekend camping (glamping)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Amazing picture


Spunwell said:


> ALS to end the week.....great weekend ahead folks!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Mirabello1 said:


> Amazing picture
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjcruz (Dec 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 








Left one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

@boatswainwatches


----------



## cowbel (Jul 16, 2018)

My faithful traveler watch. The Gavox Aurora









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Rockin the SBDC 001 Black Sumo on a SC End Mill today. 😁


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Blue sunburst


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

Got off my lazy butt and finally went for a run









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickshift007 (Sep 8, 2018)

My Super Ocean. Love this one...


----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

Stickshift007 said:


> My Super Ocean. Love this one...


Do you find that the mesh bracelet scratches a circular mark around the lug holes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Off Work Evening Switch and the Blumo kicks off My Weekend! 😍💙🌊


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Stickshift007 (Sep 8, 2018)

anthonyw said:


> Do you find that the mesh bracelet scratches a circular mark around the lug holes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess I don't know as I bought this one with the mesh and have never changed it. It's my only watch with a 24mm lug so I don't have another band to go on it anyway. Love this mesh.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late post. We drove to Raleigh to visit Raven and going to Jade at ECU tomorrow. One watch for the weekend


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

Stickshift007 said:


> I guess I don't know as I bought this one with the mesh and have never changed it. It's my only watch with a 24mm lug so I don't have another band to go on it anyway. Love this mesh.


Ah well send me a PM when you do change the bracelet...my strapcode Milanese bracelet cut circular scratches around my speedys lug holes. I loved the bracelet though...need to find another a replacement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MONTA OK




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Yellow Seaforth on the soccer field









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Have a great weekend friends!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fall Colors are beautiful this Morning!


----------



## dziodzio (Jul 12, 2017)

DB300 NATO on mesh. I think it looks quite pretty.









Sent from Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

*Wearing Right Now...Part Deux*

Happy Sunday Everyone! The Blumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙🌊


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Dagaz CAV-1


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Beautiful day up in Saratoga heading in to town with my GS. Have a great day and stay safe.


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## g1yph (Mar 1, 2016)

So does this make it a cave diver? Deep Blue Master 500 42mm on my 7.5in wrists and a Clockwork Synergy NATO.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

176 on a Dobra strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Heading home and back to reality......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Big  this Sunday while relaxing around the house getting ready for the week ahead


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Had a great time with family and the Gavox Avidiver this morning.

First stop the pumpkin patch to get some pumpkins to make pumpkin pies for Thanksgiving next weekend.




























Second stop the local cidery for an Apple Festival





































@boatswainwatches


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5513









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sub


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yellow one 








.. and congrats Team Europe


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Speedy for today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Evening switch to the MONTA ?




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SNP497









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monster Monday Everyone! The Sea Monster gets the Wrist today! 👹🦈🦑🐙🐋🐟💙🖤🌊


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment DSC02631_Fotor.jpg


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Need to adjust the date.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday:-!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dodubb (May 22, 2017)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Morning!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Morning!
View attachment 13523779


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## HmJ_FR (May 19, 2017)

Another day at office


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LVc today


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Loggerhead .









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avidiver for work today




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

And with a little sunshine


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman 








.. and some national Day fireworks last night at Hong Kong's Victoria Harbour 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MONTA for the evening










@boatswainwatches


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pegasus Mercurio


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn U1 professional on leather strap today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The SKX/SARG 003 MOD gets the Wrist today! 😁


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Can't seem to sell it, so I'm going to wear it. On a Yobokies waffle.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

This watch did nothing for me on rubber, it did nothing for me on black Zulus, orange Zulus, or black & orange Zulus, but on a rattly, second-hand Orient bracelet it's perfect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota tuesday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

MTM Black Hawk


----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

My beat up first generation Black Monster with the movement I replaced last week.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Welcomed our second beautiful baby girl into the world with the seamaster on my wrist. Baby and mama are both healthy and doing great; I'm a blessed man.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Lovely baby, yes are blessed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one today









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

And a dog waiting for the walk....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

103 Diapal this Tuesday


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jack1775 said:


> Welcomed our second beautiful baby girl into the world with the seamaster on my wrist. Baby and mama are both healthy and doing great; I'm a blessed man.


Congratulations!

Thank you for sharing the important things in life with us. .

PS the seamaster is awesome!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Mako 2 for work



















MONTA Oceanking 2 for home




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Jade Monster gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🐲🐉💚💚💚


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Timekeeping is very erratic with this watch. One of my goals in wearing it this week is to try to establish a baseline so I can take another stab at regulating it. Not so easy when I can't get consistent numbers out of it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Oceanking









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MONTA morning










@boatswainwatches


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Ditto









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Pepsi Sumo .. just arrived 














Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Farer Pointing II LE today


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! The Orange Monster gets the Wrist! 😍👹🍊💛💛💛


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Daytona for hump day this week


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos ? on the job



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

I really like this Seiko Compressor. Amazing what you can get for around a buck and a half....


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jota on Wednesday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pfisto22 (Apr 10, 2014)

At the stadium wild card









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helson.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

2 days in a row for this one.

The Zulu gave it s fresh look.

Have a top day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Steinhart Ocean 1 right now....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Later something more formal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa PVD BellDiver1 on DrunkArtStraps charcoal canvas


----------



## himforce25 (Oct 4, 2018)

new on this forum 
with my four years baby, Columbia in college 









我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Redmi Note 2 發送


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

its been a long time since I had this one on the wrist, a $267 value diver from Seiko with gilt.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Morgs65 (Oct 2, 2018)

Wearing a beautiful Ocean One 42 with ceramic bezel.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa PVD BellDiver1 on DrunkArtStraps charcoal canvas


Now that is one photogenic watch.... |>


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

"turtle" ...


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

All metal DLC


----------



## Morgs65 (Oct 2, 2018)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Gorgeous watch.


----------



## Morgs65 (Oct 2, 2018)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



medic1 said:


> Now that is one photogenic watch.... |>


Beautiful


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



medic1 said:


> Now that is one photogenic watch.... |>


 thank you. 
I like this one on both strap and bracelet.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The SKX 173 gets the Wrist today! 😁😍🖤🌊


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons Vintage Diver


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris65  on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Eugene Meylan again









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

A Raven for today but I only can wear one...


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

2 days of wearing the Spinnaker Croft.
It really goes well with autumn colors of the nature










Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Victorinox Infantry Vintage DayDate Automatic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Pam721









Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

Post work out stroll to the car









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Enjoying my Steinhart right now....


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 back on leather today


----------



## Morgs65 (Oct 2, 2018)

Citizens basking in the sun.


----------



## Morgs65 (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm so used to seeing your Casios. This took me by surprise! Lol.

A nice surprise, nevertheless. b-)



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> I'm so used to seeing your Casios. This took me by surprise! Lol.
> 
> A nice surprise, nevertheless. b-)


Thank you. My other favourite brand ( not all models though ) Will be posting more in the near future


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice..... don't see this one out often. Looks great my friend, would love to see it more often with some of the great HK landscapes you post. Great piece


----------



## Morgs65 (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm actually wearing two watches at the moment for the purpose of checking accuracy. My Deep Blue on the left wrist and my Steinhart 42mm Ocean 1 on the right.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MONTA Ok with my great grandfathers 1940s resonator



















And the Mako for work



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Nice..... don't see this one out often. Looks great my friend, would love to see it more often with some of the great HK landscapes you post. Great piece


Thanks for the kind words  Yeah will do that  Will be getting a new one late this or early next year  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Another day, another Spinnaker, this time Fleuss









Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Almost Diver 100M


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

double post... it told me to wait 8 seconds between posts, but I only posted one thing, so I refreshed the page and got this 2nd post.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment DSC02662_Fotor.jpg


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

PADI


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday Everyone! The Black Monster gets the Wrist today! 😁😍👹🖤🖤🖤


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

When the  goes red, my  go blue 
.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SNP497 on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD...


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

No surprise here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Deep


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SNP497 on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Eldridge


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

b-)Friday:-!


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

weekend is almost here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Jay MT (May 28, 2011)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Desk diving...deep.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Seiko SNE435


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Right now I'm giving a little rest to my new Seamaster 300 MC and I'm wearing my Helson "Planet Shark"....


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Loving this PADI mini Turtle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow great posts today everyone 

Zelos Mako at work again for me.




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

4th hand Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Seiko SPB079










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Seiko SPB079
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shots like that make me think I need a sleeve so my wrist shots look awesome.

Great pic and watch!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Shots like that make me think I need a sleeve so my wrist shots look awesome.
> 
> Great pic and watch!
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Don't do it. The judgement is a mofo @ times. I wish I would have kept mine underneath my shirt ,
I have a full shirt, 
both arms , chest , back , sides, EVERYWHERE.

Thank you I'm loving this 1 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Posted this photo elsewhere this morning, which made me want to try it on when I got home. So I did. Not today's photo, but it is the watch I'm wearing right now, the Prometheus Baiji.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Wow great posts today everyone
> 
> Zelos Mako at work again for me.
> 
> ...


I see yr on IG. Just started following you. I'm same handle on IG watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

I feel like a king and I drink like a king. 

















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

desk diving in action


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

It's been awhile...









Dankoh69


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

&❄





































MONTA OK

@boatswainwatches


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

PAM372

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

MLC 200M


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Haven't worn this in a while...


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Just in :-!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning folks:-!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SZEN 006 White Night Monster MOD gets the Wrist today! 😁😍👹🌃


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Vintage high precision quartz










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Late post. We drove to Raleigh to visit Raven and going to Jade at ECU tomorrow. One watch for the weekend


Your wrist shots of this watch have lead me to determine that it looks about perfect lol.

I'd love the rose gold version... and I'm not even a gold type of person.

Is it a keeper for you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My newest arrival.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

thejollywatcher said:


> My newest arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oohhh wow. Congratulations. First Boatswain and now you. Never knew teal could be so appealing. We have the same wrist size. How's the height and lug to lug ?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

thejollywatcher said:


> My newest arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oohhh wow. Congratulations. First Boatswain and now you. Never knew teal could be so appealing. We have the same wrist size. How's the height and lug to lug ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started this morning with the Seiko  STO on bracelet 


















Then switched to the BP Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas for a drive in the Jeep.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tynan.nida said:


> Your wrist shots of this watch have lead me to determine that it looks about perfect lol.
> 
> I'd love the rose gold version... and I'm not even a gold type of person.
> 
> ...


Thanks. It's very likely I'll keep it unless i upgrade to the grey ceramic blue dial version. I was just talking to my AD about it. We'll see. If you want one email me and I'll connect you to him for competitive pricing


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Oohhh wow. Congratulations. First Boatswain and now you. Never knew teal could be so appealing. We have the same wrist size. How's the height and lug to lug ?


Thanks. I got tired of drooling at Boatswain's amazing pics so much and decided I needed to check it out in the metal. 

L2L is perfect. I wondered if the height would be too much for me but so far, I'm very comfortable with it. I don't feel like it's chunky because as Boatswain has mentioned before, the case shape is really nice! Hope this helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Jade Monster on a Barton silicone strap...


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sinn T2


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Milly









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nice! Where are you a?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

Getting some weeding in between thunderstorms


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

anthonyw said:


> Nice! Where are you a?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! San Francisco.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Quiet in here...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love this one 

















Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

OVM39 to start the weekend









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MONTA Ok getting ready for thanksgiving




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Second Zelos Mako delivery today. The ocean teal came in the morning.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Damasko


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Enjoying a bite outdoors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Still this..









Dankoh69


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## himforce25 (Oct 4, 2018)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


hi Deepsea_dweller :
i was wondering how much is it and is that a Pro Trek? I was attract by this model, it looks cool and does it need to be charge?


Makoto

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Redmi Note 2 發送


----------



## himforce25 (Oct 4, 2018)

himforce25 said:


> hi Deepsea_dweller :
> i was wondering how much is it and is that a Pro Trek? I was attract by this model, it looks cool and does it need to be charge?
> 
> 
> ...


not pro trek, i mean Rangeman (just noticed it sorry)

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Redmi Note 2 發送


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

himforce25 said:


> hi Deepsea_dweller :
> i was wondering how much is it and is that a Pro Trek? I was attract by this model, it looks cool and does it need to be charge?
> 
> 
> ...





himforce25 said:


> not pro trek, i mean Rangeman (just noticed it sorry)
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Redmi Note 2 發送


Yeah it's the latest & an entirely new Rangeman model: The GPR-B1000B-1B.. I got it immediately after the release so I paid a premium around 900 USD if I remember correctly .. surely there's a better price right now although not sure about the availability ( Casio AD ) It has an external charger, and can be solar charged as well 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## himforce25 (Oct 4, 2018)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yeah it's the latest & an entirely new Rangeman model: The GPR-B1000B-1B.. I got it immediately after the release so I paid a premium around 900 USD if I remember correctly .. surely there's a better price right now although not sure about the availability ( Casio AD ) It has an external charger, and can be solar charged as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to Deepsea_dweller :
Thats cool bro 
admiring u now TT
i might want to get one after i graduate from college next month and have a part time job lol 

oh ya , did u online shopping for it? 
i likely saw a symbol of battery on it? is it need to be charge or solar?

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Redmi Note 2 發送


----------



## himforce25 (Oct 4, 2018)

himforce25 said:


> to Deepsea_dweller :
> Thats cool bro
> admiring u now TT
> i might want to get one after i graduate from college next month and have a part time job lol
> ...


wait... just received the pic of u re charging it , sorry 

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Redmi Note 2 發送


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Certina DS Action


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himforce25 (Oct 4, 2018)

drDuka said:


> Certina DS Action


Nice watch  
how much u bought it?

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Redmi Note 2 發送


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Tuna in the mountains of central Laos









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

himforce25 said:


> Nice watch
> how much u bought it?
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Redmi Note 2 發送


That's older version of DS Action with ETA inside. For me better than new DS Action with Powermatic .. Try to find prices on WUS  don't know prices for used.. This is keeper


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Alpina Alpiner4


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sumo Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himforce25 (Oct 4, 2018)

drDuka said:


> That's older version of DS Action with ETA inside. For me better than new DS Action with Powermatic .. Try to find prices on WUS  don't know prices for used.. This is keeper


okay , THX mate  pls take care of it, its perfect for u 

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Redmi Note 2 發送


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

This Citizen Avion doesn't see much wrist time, so I figured Sunday would be a good day to use it.


----------



## pfisto22 (Apr 10, 2014)

In the wild









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Spirit Of America on stingray shoes.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The new No Date  Scurfa DiverOne RD on the C&B Straps4aCure nato

Have a great Sunday 
B


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Pam 372 for the weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! The Dracula Monster gets the Wrist today! 😍🧛‍♂️👹❤🖤


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale RB


----------



## DavidWebb (Sep 26, 2018)

Mudmaster GWG-100. Always Ready For Action.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

CREPAS Tornado









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## himforce25 (Oct 4, 2018)

best buddy / accompanion when im gaming (ya ,gaming minecraft in 2AM) 









我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Redmi Note 2 發送


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcher (Nov 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The 2264 wrestled some wrist time today




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

This Victorinox is on the wrist at the moment; really enjoying the chronograph function.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


>


Awesome flowers!


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Squale today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Grand Seiko Quartz


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Green one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Eldridge on the Crown and Buckle straps4acure nato 

That case work tho


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving ?










Wonderful visit with Mr. Boatswain Sr. and his C Ward.



















Fixed Mrs. Boatswain Sr.'s strap on her vintage Gruen










And of course lots of food, family and love.




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello from the Austin City Limits Music Festival!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## HmJ_FR (May 19, 2017)

Today is SARB day in Tokyo.


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Non working Monday... a rare occurrence, this time a national holiday, so drinking coffee at almost 9.
After that planning on working on upcoming watch reviews.
Wearing the Spinnaker Croft again!










Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment DK10.1.jpg
View attachment DK10..2.jpg
View attachment DK10..2.jpg
View attachment DK10.3.jpg


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! Monday Blues and the 455 Blue Monster MOD gets the Wrist today! 😍👹💙🖤


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Alpina Alpiner4


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Happy Monday, All


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Unmatched comfort with TiNato.


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

SKX on anvil


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Undone Urban Chrono on their perlon strap


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Could this 40 year old Seiko be a daily driver??? Just got back from a "service".


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> Could this 40 year old Seiko be a daily driver??? Just got back from a "service".
> View attachment 13541875
> View attachment 13541877


Absolutely!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth on a wet morning in its west coast homeland




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MONTA Ok through the afternoon.



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Chrono was on today


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Seagull Seamaster limited edition #299/300









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The Purple Night Monster gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🌃💜🖤


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Loving the new arrival SBGX117









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris65 on DrunkArtStraps canvas to start the work week


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Blue Mako looking black under the lighting. :-s









Edit: just noticed the date is off by 10. :-(


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Doxa Sharkhunter 750T

(new to me ;- )


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still with the Shogun.


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sarb day









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day members

Akrone K-02 Blue Whale


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Right now this Victorinox....


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale on Leather


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! The SRP 307 Black Monster gets the Wrist! 👹🖤❤


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Landeron Compressor


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rob-Red (Oct 20, 2015)

Tissot Seastar 1000 (T066.427.11.057.00)


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Submariner


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Checking that the capacitor is still good before I give my friend his gift... might have to "check" for a few days, you know, to be thorough...


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

Welcome, Vintage MN 👍


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

SLA019 by jppellet, on Flickr

Ceramic...finally. Sapphire Crystal...ditto!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Such a cool shot!!! b-) :-!



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Such a cool shot!!! b-) :-!


Thanks a lot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Packing for a short Mexico trip - skx time.


----------



## djveroff (Jul 9, 2018)

Still wearing this damn beauty









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Doxa 750T Sharkhunter

(testing out a new nato today -- beads of rice bracelet ordered and on it's way :- )


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

When my watchmaker returned this to me after a service he said, "Now, put it on and never take it off."

OK.... but what about for photographing it??? Back on the wrist.... 01/1979 Seiko 6309-7049


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello! Landed today! Very much like. Will do a review comparison soon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The SKX 779 Sea Monster MOD gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🖤💙


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back here again today as it's time to regulate.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

cave diver said:


> Packing for a short Mexico trip - skx time.


Looks clean, what nato is that?


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

While I love this watch, I did have to force myself to take off the Shogun this week.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Dart dial Moray









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> Looks clean, what nato is that?


Toxicnato jungle shiznit


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I am wearing this complex monstrosity because....well I have it. Sometimes watches look better in the display case than on your wrist all day. I do like the slide-rule bezel.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Humpday!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> While I love this watch, I did have to force myself to take off the Shogun this week.


I have that conflict also, but it's the tuna that isn't getting enough loving since my shogun came along.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

cave diver said:


> I have that conflict also, but it's the tuna that isn't getting enough loving since my shogun came along.


I've had it for over 3 years and still love it. Had a brief thought of selling it when I bought the MM300 last year, but quickly came to my senses. My Tuna doesn't get worn enough either, but I'd never sell it.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale Y1545


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

How about my Evant on a cold October day.

Beat the chill with a matching Hawaiian Shirt!

This is a real skookum watch too. Very happy I found it!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hiking day with my wife


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> View attachment 13548003
> 
> 
> How about my Evant on a cold October day.
> ...


Looks great, love the watch, mine says hey...


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! The Jade Monster gets the Wrist! 😍👹🐲🐉💚💚💚


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Devil Ray









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Love my Tuna on NATO









View attachment 13548929


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Starfish

StarFish by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Tudor BB Bronze on a Catalyst Leatherworks Horween Cavalier strap!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## himforce25 (Oct 4, 2018)

another college day with my baby Mr Garroth 
#EconomicClassIsBoringLol









我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Redmi Note 2 發送


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Loggerhead on rubber.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Blumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙💙💙🌊


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The Mako had me pulling my hair out, so I've switched it out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

After the weekend I'm back to my new toy.

This watch is pure class !


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja turtle  on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Doxa 750T Sharkhunter on the road (or more precisely, the track)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather today 
Raining a lot here today with Michael making its way through NC. 
Hope FL WUSers are all ok.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob-Red (Oct 20, 2015)

Sporting the Scuba Dude (Vostok 090) today. trying to decide on what bezel insert to use thus it's naked look.


----------



## Rob-Red (Oct 20, 2015)

Sporting the Scuba Dude (Vostok 090) today. trying to decide on what bezel insert to use thus its naked look.

View attachment 13550139


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja turtle  on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Hello Oaxaca!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

007 Arctic Camo Mod


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Big ol' Oceanaire


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Eldridge on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Red one


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Rob-Red said:


> Sporting the Scuba Dude (Vostok 090) today. trying to decide on what bezel insert to use thus it's naked look.
> 
> View attachment 13550139


get a jeweler to make a 12 o'clock mark and leave as is


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

More from Oaxaca, out walking between downpours...


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Superlative









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Gruppo ardito on MnN straps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

darth_radb said:


> Happy Thursday Everyone! The Blumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙💙💙🌊
> View attachment 13549761


Like the bracelet on your Blumo.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SARB Friday









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Aquis on blue rubber




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Road trip continues...


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Zilla


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

MM300 LE


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Almost went with the Airman today, but the hurricane/tropical storm/whatever knocked the power out last night so I couldn't see well enough to set the time. So for today it's still the Hamilton.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBGX117 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ending the work week with the same one that's been on my wrist for the last 3 days.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Wrist game on lock with the January 1979 Seiko 6309


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Eldridge DrunkArtStraps canvas for FarerFriday 

That dial tho 


















Love that profile


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Tuna today


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is very stunning watch. Congrats.


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

Monster Dracula.


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

buddhabar said:


> That is very stunning watch. Congrats.


Thank you! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! MWC Sub










Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Rob-Red (Oct 20, 2015)

Rolling through my collection of digitals... Suunto Elementum Terra on black leather strap.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD...


----------



## Rob-Red (Oct 20, 2015)

Stevaroni said:


> LLD...


I almost wore my LD today! Cool texture on the band.


----------



## Rob-Red (Oct 20, 2015)

Stevaroni said:


> LLD...


I almost wore my LD today! Cool texture on the band.

Im not sure why this post duplicated - Mods please delete.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Turtle










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tockr Air Defender
100m WR with screw down crown


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Flyback Friday! Woo Hoo!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> Tockr Air Defender
> 100m WR with screw down crown


Nice splash of green! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Nice splash of green!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot ! I don't think I could do it if it was all green.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

New arrivals.

















Wearing the G admiring the new arrivals!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

"Grand" Citizen









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Emperor prototype...










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Double


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SMP for the evening



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

hugof3C said:


> View attachment 13554779


Ummm... is this a test? Maybe just prefer the date on the left today...? Even upside down, it's a great watch.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

1000m 'OLYMPIC' circa 1979...


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The MM300 gets the Wrist today! 😍🖤🖤🖤🦈🦑🐙🐬🐋🐠🌊


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SRPC41K1 ...


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Maranez Kata


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SNP497 with stainless shroud mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great weekend guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Ummm... is this a test? Maybe just prefer the date on the left today...? Even upside down, it's a great watch.


thanks, 
it sometimes happens I unexpectedly get in contexts I'd normally avoid taking that watch into,
a last minute decision landed me in the middle of what proved to be a much rougher than expected concert and my usual trick is turning the watch around and tighten it behind the wrist bone so I can close the jacket cuff between watch and hand. 
if I don't turn it around, the crown starts digging under the cuff and gets the watch stuck under it.

long and winding explanation, but in practice, a simple life hack


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great day:-!

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba...doobey doo


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

F-71 Emperor Prototype

























Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This one is visiting for a couple of weeks. I really like what they did on this collaboration even if I'd prefer the DW on the back. It's really much better on the wrist than I anticipated and on the pics. Well done and well priced at $559 on preorder with the ETA 2893. Very well made too. 

















My wrist is under 7"


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Trip continues...


----------



## xinxin (Sep 28, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Simple Solar Satisfaction.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My well-dived 007 complete with coral scars.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

This just happened...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Muhle Glashutte SAR Anniversary Timer.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

New arrival from this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Headed to Watchtoberfest with the Bathyscaphe


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Wrong forum! Gah! Tapatalk arrgh...


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Phoibos









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

watermanxxl said:


> Muhle Glashutte SAR Anniversary Timer.


The ISOfrane looks really good on that one!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Airborne 44









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Custom SRP777 turtle w Ridwan bezel & DLW ceramic insert on shark mesh w ratcheting divers clasp


----------



## Edwin M Escobar (Jun 23, 2017)

My daily knock around beater Orient Triton.









Sent from my SM-G532G using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

This fun watch at the moment!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko Saturday for me





































@boatswainwatches


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

Landeron Compressor


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bronze for Sunday. Enjoy your free time. if you have it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Watches503 said:


>


Beautiful watch, but I actually like the white dial you had yesterday even better.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Beautiful watch, but I actually like the white dial you had yesterday even better.


Thank you ! The white one is definitely a stunner.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DavidWebb (Sep 26, 2018)

Tough and tactical!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! The Blumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙💙💙🌊


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Seiko Samurai


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday🙏🏽🖖🏽😀


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

View attachment 13559347


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! Dracula gets Red Sunday! 😍🧛‍♂️👹❤🖤


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

As the collection shrinks, i wear Zoretto all the time









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth Sunday




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I could swim in this blue.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Red


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sinn 103st


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

My Seiko Kinetic Tuna Diver.....


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Pelagos on an MN for me!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Starting the week with my blue Sinn 103 on OEM silicon strap.

All the best,

Steffen









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

blowfish89 said:


> Red


*Definitely RED !* |>

And I'll throw in my 100M Landeron, that I should have wiped the dust off before I took the picture  ....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! The SKZ 323 White Stargate gets the Wrist today! 😍💎🌟🌊


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

It was the Airman all weekend, but a new workweek brings the return of the Hamilton.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

This diver.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Some watches I just never get tired of and this is one of them.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Happy Monday with my GS SBGX117 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

#769






It's 8 days old and 1 second slow over that 8 day period. The extreme accuracy is an unexpected bonus. I have ordered another one just to get a particular serial number. So, if my new "lucky number" watch can't match this I may be rethinking my lucky number.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Seiko SLA019


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SPB079 



























@boatswainwatches


----------



## williamsjp11 (Oct 14, 2018)

My "Bond on a Budget" - Wenger 70996









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

The just arrived Nodus Contrail 39...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Checking out 3 new Nodus Contrail arrivals.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Pulled out a watch that has found no time in my rotation for quite some time, which is odd because I like it, I really don't go out enough for the number of watches I have. And my collection is relatively small compared to most around here, lol. I do not know how people manage to rotate a large collection.







H2O Mokume Gane


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ha! As unexpected as your Rollie pic.  Nice!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Dweller


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MONTA Oceanking for kitchen duty tonight



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

200M MLC


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Samurai


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Railay beach, Thailand


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The Zelos Bronze Blue Dial Hammerhead 1000m gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment Kalmar 2 161018.jpg


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monta blue Ocean King


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Monta blue Ocean King


Personally I think the SS bezel looks the best on this watch regardless of dial color. That's the way I would have ordered it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Not a diver today....
A little Panda action instead.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Strap change for honeymoon day two










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Blackdog said:


> Not a diver today....
> A little Panda action instead.
> 
> View attachment 13564543


Nice to see this cool classic. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Pantor Sea Turtle


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Bronze today


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

thejollywatcher said:


> Nice to see this cool classic.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks ! Love these old Tudors. They're on the verge of becoming vintage.

Surprising how "contemporary" this one wears... Back in it's day I remember thinking these were ridiculously thick ! Nowadays even a three-hand Planet Ocean is thicker !


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Planet Orient









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! The SRP 583 Bronze Bezel Monster MOD gets the Wrist! 😍👹🖤


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Orthos ii mod









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

darth_radb said:


> Evening Switch! The SRP 583 Bronze Bezel Monster MOD gets the Wrist! &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56441;&#55357;&#56740;
> View attachment 13565705


I was totally unaware the bronze monster existed.... thats sweet looking


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

16750









Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko SPB079 for work



















MONTA Oceanking for play



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuesday:-!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

>>>>


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Doxa 750T Sharkhunter
(trying out a new Beads of Rice bracelet).


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

Vostok Amphibia









Sent from my SM-C7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

Certina Blue Ribbon
More than 250 gram on bracelet


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The SKX L45 MOD gets the Wrist today! 😁😍🖤❤


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

DS Action


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Jury today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Monta Ocean King


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Samurai Turtle mod on the wrist for some desk diving today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great Wednesday|>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

Working lunch with my JLC Reverso Grande Date









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Collection:

Omega Speedmaster Professional
Omega Aqua Terra 8500
Jaeger LeCoutre Reverso Grande Date
Weiss Field Watch (cal 1001)
Zenith Elite Ultra Thin (cal 650)


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

C H R O M A L I G H T 









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

malern said:


> Working lunch with my JLC Reverso Grande Date


A shame I cannot like it more than once !

I have the same model ! May I ask what strap is that ?


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Halios Wednesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

Blackdog said:


> A shame I cannot like it more than once !
> 
> I have the same model ! May I ask what strap is that ?


I actually bought it off EBay. PM me and I'll give you the seller's info. He is based out of Asia, so although not OEM, it turned out great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Collection:

Omega Speedmaster Professional
Omega Aqua Terra 8500
Jaeger LeCoutre Reverso Grande Date
Weiss Field Watch (cal 1001)
Zenith Elite Ultra Thin (cal 650)


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale Bronze LE


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

Hiking some canyons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mako ?



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Franken Seamaster









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! The Sea Urchin Kon Tiki/Sea Wolf MOD gets the Wrist! 😁


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Momentum Fieldwalker


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Off to home









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BellDiver 1 PVD on a DrunkArtStraps weathered canvas


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

A modded Seiko Rally Diver >>


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Switch to the MONTA for the evening.



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Spinnaker Tesei Bronze









Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poor Bathyscaphe On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Pepsi Stargate MOD gets the Wrist today! 😍🌟❤💙🌊


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment DSC02762.jpg
View attachment DSC02772.jpg


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 13569407
> View attachment 13569409


Just realised the day is out of sync, my bad.


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thursday|>

Halios Seaforth 3


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Now with day and date synchronized.

View attachment DK10 Angle shot.jpg


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Now with day and date synchronized.

View attachment 13569595


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

As some of you may recall, I bought a Corgeut a few months ago that is a shameful copy of the Tudor Black Bay. I really liked and wanted the Black Bay but I knew from painful experience that a watch that looks good in pictures can fail to impress once in your own wrist. So I bought the Corgeut to "test drive" the Black Bay before dropping a chunk of change on a Tudor.

I ended up loving the Corgeut. So much so, in fact, that I was in no hurry to get the Tudor. Then last week I was sitting in court and another attorney complemented me on it and asked what it was. Ah, there it was, the dreaded "talk of shame". Suitably embarrassed, once I was back in the office I immediately ran to the internets to find myself an ETA-era Black Bay. Mission accomplished. It arrived Tuesday and today is its first full-day public outing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last day for this one before I leave tomorrow on a 3 day fishing trip.


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

Back to the classics


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
I went with the Farer Eldridge on DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning. Can't stay away from this one too long. 

Have a great day 
B


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Tisell "Hulk"

New arrival -- so far very pleased with it. Extremely solid, and happy with the fit and looks :- )


----------



## dm13 (Mar 28, 2017)

DOXA on new ISOfrane next to my best friend 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Have my Anonimo on the wrist this week









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

This watch may never get old. There is nothing that I find wrong about this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

darth_radb said:


> Happy Thursday Everyone! The Pepsi Stargate MOD gets the Wrist today! 😍🌟❤💙🌊
> View attachment 13569357


Wow this is nothing short of fantastic !


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

OVM39 #777 20 hrs old


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

marcello c...


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Oldie-But-Goodie


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Day 2...


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

New to me .. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! Deja Vu 😉 The Sea Urchin Kon Tiki/Sea Wolf MOD gets the Wrist! 😁


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)

marv524 said:


> Back to the classics


That's sweet, I really like it


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Still sporting the Damasko inspired Fieldwalker- Especially love the BGW9 dial...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Not a diver today.... Speedy Apollo XV 35th.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

DK10 again

View attachment DK10 191018.jpg


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

DK10 again

View attachment 13571795


----------



## mit.uhr (Oct 16, 2018)

.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday Everyone! The STO Samurai gets the Wrist today! 😍💙🖤🌊


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Guinand FO! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Shark Diver 42 Brass Agate Jade. 
SD42 RAGJ









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I decided to put the "vintage" MN strap on a different watch, so today this guy's got new shoes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

R O L E S O R 









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Orient Polaris









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

black bay...


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

TGIF! 6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Brief workout before weekend inspired (not) by zoretto jota but the lady in front









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Day 2 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

HAGWE

Seiko STO & Juicy Jay


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I've been wearing this one since Tuesday


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

A simple diver watch....


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

New unimatic  <3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Tuna on Nato










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Tisell "Hulk" Day 2


----------



## Calypso2 (Sep 23, 2017)

1959 model.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Eugene









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Arctic Camo









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The Sea Urchin "Kon Tiki" MOD gets the Wrist today! 😁


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Rob-Red (Oct 20, 2015)

I dont want to brag or anything but behold the Casio CFX-200 Scientific Calculator watch, circa 1983. I'm the original owner and this is original condition functioning perfectly. 35 years and still looking strong.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday:-!

Mido Ocean Star V. Front,back and side🖖🏽


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Scurfa Diver One MS17 on Hirsch Mariner










with Frida in the background.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

While on the roof

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

S&G at the corn maze


----------



## snugged (Sep 28, 2018)

i'm wearing my beautiful new vintage skindiver. relatively good condition. just some minor scratches. very comfy. i bought it from a famous emperor. true story. b-)


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

The lume on this Blumo is ridiculous.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Titanium love how light this one is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

1967









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Shark Diver 42 Brass Blue Jade. 
SD42 RBLJ









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! It's Red Sunday and Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇💓🖤


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and Happy Sunday:-!

Christopher Ward C60 Trident 600 Vintage. 38mm. Changing quick release straps from

This








To this


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Might be getting wet if the wind let's up. Stripers are running.
View attachment 13577383


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

SMP 200









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BP Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Phoibos









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My new (to me) Bulova Accutron. Don't know how it works, but the second hand sweep is completely smooth....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Scurfa BellDiver PVD on an old weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Seiko Sunday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Haven't worn this one in a while...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Devil Diver 2018


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

Sent from my SM-C7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Great Shot! I also went with the Lemon Drop today! 😂🍋💧


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monta blue Ocean King today


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

As soon as I have this resized next hour, it will be the Haldor Armis









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Haldor Armis









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Phoibos









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

2100 Titanium today









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

A Casual 009 b-)







(Seiko SKX009J, Erika's Vintage MN)


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Full Ti, set it and forget it & nice blue BGW9 applied indicies...This one has got to be hurting sales of the competion’s Shogun.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cheers  
Undone Urban 
Victory Sour Monkey


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44 hangin in the clouds


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The Blue Lagoon Samurai gets the Wrist today!😍💙💛🌊


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Back on rubber.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Not surprisingly this again today. I've got to maximize my ROI!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Bathyscaphe on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas 


























Have a great day


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jeffrx (Apr 22, 2015)

View attachment 13583009


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Squale 20 atmos today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Just back from spa and good to go another 7 to 8 years :-!


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Diver One










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Diver One










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Certina C-Sport diver.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Sub Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Speedy Tuesday!!!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Cadisen Nomos homage









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Pelagos


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

This arrived today.

Finally have a watch that will fit under a sleeve!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The SKX/SARG 003 MOD gets the Wrist today! 😁❤🖤


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

First snow of the year this morning 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I almost wore my little Benrus bumper today, but it was buried in the watch box and I was running late.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

CREPAS typhoon









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Still with Haldor Armor









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😄🐪Wednesday🖖🏽


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Edwin M Escobar (Jun 23, 2017)

Jazz gig tonight, I'll be suiting up so I'm wearing my Orient Elegant Classic.









Sent from my SM-G532G using Tapatalk


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

CWC RN on navy phenomenato









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Curve









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Shades of 









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

garydusa said:


>


MMmmmMmmmm... Waffle House!

Oh and nice watch too!


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

CW C65 vintage 38mm, honeymoon period









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Portus Cale


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

MKII Seafighter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Grail week. The avenger blackbird.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The SNZH55 Fifty Five Fathoms MOD gets the Wrist today! 😁


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Arctic Camo









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great Thursday Wisers:-!

Ventus Mori M4


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings Blue Ring


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Office Armor Haldor









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle  on natural chromexcel strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle  on natural chromexcel strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Pointing II LE today


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Samurai on Strapcode


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Trusty Pelagos!


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

Everyone stop posting the Pelagos before I go buy one....


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Transglobe on hornback gator.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BlNR


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Going a little retro today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

reeder1 said:


> MKII Seafighter
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That looks really sharp! 

The Swick is the perfect strap for the SF. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> That looks really sharp!
> 
> The Swick is the perfect strap for the SF.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! The SNZH53 Blue Glossy gets the Wrist this Evening! 😁😍💙💙💙


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New Alkin For the evening


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> New Alkin For the evening


That is seriously cool!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thejollywatcher said:


> That is seriously cool!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Was a pleasant surprise


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Just arrived today


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

PAM372


----------



## Giraku (Jul 31, 2018)

My new Breitling.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

This isn't a dive watch obviously, but I do like it because it has a slide-rule and a 12 hour chronograph with a screw-down crown.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One for now.

Happy Friday


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

This one, for those days at the office when 5h17 is getting deep.....b-)









I should definitely go diving somewhere soon !!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Hrvoje Gudelj (Apr 22, 2014)

Bagel on leather









Poslano sa mog Huawei Mate 10 Pro koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Has been wearing this...


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Friday Seiko


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Golden Tuna sunrise and moonset


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Timelessness









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Beginning Friday with my new Alkin blue Model One on a DrunkArtStraps leather. 
TGIF


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday😀🖖🏽


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

TGIF!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great Friday Guys!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Ventus Mori mod...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Freediver


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

New arrival. 
Vertigo Pilot One. 
Swapped the horrible stock strap to the Helm Khaki canvas.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Breitling for Friday









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

New arrival!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Invicta Ti22 50MM. Big but lite !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

New arrival









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Rob-Red said:


> I dont want to brag or anything but behold the Casio CFX-200 Scientific Calculator watch, circa 1983. I'm the original owner and this is original condition functioning perfectly. 35 years and still looking strong.
> 
> View attachment 13575107


I remember people wearing these into school exams to cheat in the early 80's!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Doxa Number 2 -- Arrived just in time for Halloween ;- )


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great weekend guys 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

last dives of season!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Swiss Legend









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Samurai today


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday's watch, UN Marine Diver.

Happy weekend members:-!


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Just now.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sinn 103 st on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris lume dial....


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sea king on polished bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Great shot - beautiful watch!



K1M_I said:


> View attachment 13588103
> 
> 
> Trusty Pelagos!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the Alkin Model One on my DrunkArtStraps singlepass canvas.


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

K500 on khaki alphashark ....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MONTA OK


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Snow this morning


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

aquis...


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist on this fine Red Sunday! 😁😍👹🧛‍♂️❤🖤


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

In Sweden, Diver One MS17










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sub ND. Enjoy the rest of your day👍🏽🖖🏽🙏🏽😀


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Tissot









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late to the party but I've been wearing the Tockr Blue Air Defender


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Luxury tool diver on rubber


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

How Many Times Can I Enjoy Yet Another Similar Photo Of The Same Watch? Tons 😎


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still on a run


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

Unimatic on Bond

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa ND513RD


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Perlative Ceronometer









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

SZSC003


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

hollywoodphil said:


> Perlative Ceronometer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That actually got me to chuckle 

I don't think any of my cerometers are perlative


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

With this "Project Team Tough "










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Cerachrom  sunburst dial its killing me









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Free and easy with this little guy...










Have a top day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Winding down on a very relaxing Sunday with my 173 and my best bud. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Wearing a cut price gmt today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Lander GMT this morning to start the work week.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Monday Blues....


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Ruther (Mar 7, 2017)

tbechtx said:


> Monday Blues....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you there










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Mako


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Urchin


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

New Bulang & Sons strap for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

STO turtle on bracelet


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

Lead On, Mr. 13 |>







(Sinn EZM13, Erika's Swick MN)


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment DSC03072.jpg


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Citizen










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Back yo the PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

GS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SRPB91


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Say Hello to the Alkin Model 1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369







​


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Blue one today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

MK









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mako


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment Scorpionfish 311018.jpg
View attachment DSC03120.jpg


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Alpina Seastrong Heritage

(p.s. forgot to set date this morning and didn't notice until I had already snapped these pics).


----------



## Bob1087 (Mar 29, 2012)

The fabulous Ulysse Nardin Marine Perpetual! Really love this timepiece!


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Bob1087 said:


> The fabulous Ulysse Nardin Marine Perpetual! Really love this timepiece!


I always do that sometimes !

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Sea Ram


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

--


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy 🎃👻👻🎃


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Coke today.









The new SM300MC has been dominating the rotation since I got it. The honeymoon continues...
But I'm making an effort to give some of the older watches some quality wrist time too.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Prometheus Eagle Ray proto


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Movado Fiero









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

MWW Equinox. Simple is good









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Tissot seastar









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

A little glowy goodness on a gloomy Halloween afternoon:


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

That strap really works with the watch. Nice choice.


Watch Free Fall said:


> Lead On, Mr. 13 |>
> View attachment 13599961
> 
> (Sinn EZM13, Erika's Swick MN)


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PVD Scurfa Bell Diver 1 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Captain America for Halloween


----------



## jcc5024 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wednesday watch









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

Dive watch at its finest


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L on Citizen OEM bracelet






​


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

Halios Seaforth!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

My trusty Oris Diver 65!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

OG toolwatch ;-)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Retrospect on Toxicrooroo


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Cascais









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edwin M Escobar (Jun 23, 2017)

Nothing else to do but paint all day.
Seiko SNK807









Sent from my SM-G532G using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

+


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Just arrived Almirante Navegante by the Tactico/Crepas owners. Looks to me like a hybrid homage of speake-martin and an older Ulysses Nardin model with a seiko NH38 , no date for around the $300 area . Moved it to BoR









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Day2 with the sne498









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Loving the black bay










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

Lounging with my unimatic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

My brand new Deep Blue Daynight Rescue GMT Tritium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

I corrected the day after I noticed it


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fresh fish!

New arrival Zelos Swordfish 

Please excuse the day 1 enthusiasm excessive photo dump


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Different Style Diver









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Not a Halios Seaforth


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

After talking King Seiko yesterday, I almost wore my 5625-7000 today, but when I woke up it looked like it might storm, so back in the watchbox it went.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Pocket









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More almirante









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment DSC03151.jpg
View attachment DSC03153.jpg


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Vintage Chronograph Diver 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Waiting for some tacos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Always a fan of Ti.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great weekend gents


Nice story!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Double post


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday:-!

SD1


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Sinn 104 on new winter camo nato.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Saturday 3 November


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Monster









Taplaltakl.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Monster Monster


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sub









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7002-700A from Nov. 1990


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SRP 229 Baby Tuna gets the Wrist today! 😁😍🐟🛢⛓🔗🖤❤


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Seiko Saturday with my SNP497 Tuna on OD canvas strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Seaforth 111 just showed up & I can't decide if I am going to keep this one or not. It is certainly nice enough, but I just have too many watches.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Seaforth III- Grey dial, no date on Ginault.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

SK









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

Cleaning with the unimatic to make room for the second car in the garage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bronze today.










Have a great weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Sub


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still bonding with the Zelos Swordfish


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Still bonding with the Zelos Swordfish


What's the bezel material on there?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

LinuxJonCB said:


> What's the bezel material on there?


It's a radially brushed ceramic. Looks pretty sweet. The brushing changes the colour tone a bit and in natural light it is almost has touch of green to it. I like it a lot. Haven't wiped a fingerprint off yet


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

My new Magrette Dual Time 18 hasn't been getting much wrist time, but I'm much more happy with it on this brown leather nato -- there may be hope yet ;- )


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Practice w the Swedish Sea Rescue Society










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Skin Diver, have a great Sunday guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

GS 200m


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

This today......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started Sunday with the Farer Eldridge chrono on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rise and shine with the Zelos Swordfish


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Strap swapped.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Casio MDV-106 this morning:


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Diving thru the woods today with the pooch.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

TW Steel









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

This one seems to be my grab and go watch these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

watchingandwaiting said:


> My new Magrette Dual Time 18 hasn't been getting much wrist time, but I'm much more happy with it on this brown leather nato -- there may be hope yet ;- )
> 
> View attachment 13613227


Do you mind me asking where you got that leather NATO from? I'm after something like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

kdtri1 said:


> Do you mind me asking where you got that leather NATO from? I'm after something like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your interest. The strap has no identifying markings, but after scratching my head a bit (I have a lot(!) of straps), I believe I've tracked it down as a handmade piece by an Etsy seller in Spain going by the name "ZuluStrap." I've found his pieces to be excellent and they aren't expensive. The leather is "distressed" with a soft, almost suede-like texture and the four silver-brown threads are probably the most unusual identifying feature, which is how I ID'd it.

Here are a few strap-centric pics :- )


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

And what I'm wearing today...


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Amphibia










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello Monday


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday😀👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

A nasty, balmy November day. If it's going to rain all day, the weather could at least have the common decency to be cold enough for me to wear a raincoat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

SB grey Halios Seaforth for this gloomy Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Armida









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Longines...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Monster Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Today









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wired with Zoretto Jota









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Guanqin









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

Hanging out at the art museum 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Nomos Ahoi


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

watchingandwaiting said:


> Thanks for your interest. The strap has no identifying markings, but after scratching my head a bit (I have a lot(!) of straps), I believe I've tracked it down as a handmade piece by an Etsy seller in Spain going by the name "ZuluStrap." I've found his pieces to be excellent and they aren't expensive. The leather is "distressed" with a soft, almost suede-like texture and the four silver-brown threads are probably the most unusual identifying feature, which is how I ID'd it.
> 
> Here are a few strap-centric pics :- )
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. I'll look them up on Etsy.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

military styled seiko 5 sports.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Enjoying my first week still with the Zelos Swordfish


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

AD today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Dievas Vortex Tactical


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Amphibia










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

NTH Amphion vintage blue.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The Blumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙💙💙


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

No surprises










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Monster









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning from Jax, FL
Picture from the hotel with view over the lake to my office here  pretty convenient


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hard choices today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Just in










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Election day with Uriel on BoR









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Arrived yesterday. Product testing today.










Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Blumo


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Elmiro Dungfoot (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Switching between the PAM Radiomir and Milgauss GV


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment DSC03211.jpg


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

The "blumo"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seawolf


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

And the beat goes on...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

old school today


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Uriel under the influence of lume









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

An odd duck today...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SKX175 today.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

GS diver on leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps again


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Wanted a lighter, more comfortable daily watch, got the rubber strap, problem solved...









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## ocinatas (Jul 18, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

BB


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday folks:-!

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Black Bay Noir ETA for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Swordfish. Love the blue dial in both direct and indirect light. Often with sunburst I prefer one or the other


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Cartier Tank


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SEIKO 7C43-600A SQ PROFESSIONAL 2OOM - 1986


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Vostok










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

The new Scurfa Diver One










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The SPB 031 Green Thailand LE Sumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💚🖤💛🌊


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

8500









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Hav-A2, great Nato alternative


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Marcelo Cantu (Apr 18, 2017)

Karlskrona Baltic Shield


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1P on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

SCUBATEC!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Kassaw


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Another new addition and my first Borealis. Really digging it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday😀🖖🏽


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

As close as I can get to the 53 rolex from goldfinger. How I envy that watch....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shippersunbound (Feb 23, 2017)

Catching the last European sun in Cyrprus with my Vulcain Nautical Seventies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

New arrival via Kickstarter -- Neminus Spaceman Earth Dweller

I'm loving this one so far :- ) -- hard to photograph -- none of these capture just how good it looks in real life.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

After a week of being rainy and hot, I was glad to wake up this morning to find it rainy and cold. At least now I can wear a raincoat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back home and happy to have the Farer Eldridge back on my wrist


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Sne498 on a watchgecko engineer ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After 3 days this is averaging +2.5 s/d. Only 1 of the 6 overpriced 6r15's I've owned or had have performed like this.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Watches503 said:


>


Great pics and excellent strap combo. 

This dial is my favorite variant. 

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Great pics and excellent strap combo.
> 
> This dial is my favorite variant.
> 
> Sent from the talk of Tapa


Thank you ! Definitely my favorite dial as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale GMT Tropic


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Flyback Friday!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines...


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

Rolex Submariner today


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The dali (Jul 19, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back home and happy to have the Farer Eldridge back on my wrist


This is a great watch!


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

The dali said:


> This is a great watch!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto , plain and simply satisfying









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Scurfa Diver one; yep, it is quartz, but a darn good watch!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love this one

Alkin on DrunkArtStraps singlepass canvas to start the weekend


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Commanding Officer of my HEMT(Hostile Environment Mission Timers)...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Dk10









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

Seiko Saturday
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

Seaforth for the weekend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Rocking a vintage " no name" gilt dial skin diver.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Boldr Odyssey









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

nighttime dive!


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi, one of my casual go to's......must set the date. Recently came back from holiday and it ran down while I was away.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

amrvf said:


> nighttime dive!
> 
> View attachment 13629393


WOW!!!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

MM300 Zimbe


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sub









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Snowy morning 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Citizen










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Azores









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

It's a love hate with this thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

marcello c...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mako USA









Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Zelos Mako Teal on an Aqua Blue Barton Silicone...


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Out shopping with the family with my Blue Dial Cave Dweller 2









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 4 just because.


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



the_watchier said:


> The Baltic Shield for me today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really wish I'd gotten in on this one. Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

11-11-2018 (18Q)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

A1 again with new strap


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Lazy sundays. Enjoy your weekend gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrackedCrab (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

3 day peacock









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

alpina...


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Vintage 1979 January Seiko Diver on grey NATO


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Fatboi_ET said:


> View attachment 13632229
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a killer color combo!

No diving today - have a different kind of moisture today!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thank you to all our vets and their family too 

I've been wearing the Scurfa DiverOne ND513RD


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## watchstrap (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Another Diver One










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Diving thru the woods again with the pooch.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

rogerfromco said:


> That's a killer color combo!
> 
> No diving today - have a different kind of moisture today!


Thank you. 
Here's another combination I tried last weekend.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Seiko Sunday! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! The SRP 493 Blue Stargate MOD gets the Wrist! 😁❤💙🌟🌊


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sinn 103St on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Seiko 6105-8110

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## kdtri1 (May 22, 2018)

PADI mini turtle today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

UX today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

I snapped this up new when they were launched, tried it on once and thought about flipping. It has sat in the box since then, I got it out on Saturday and thought how nice is that so on my wrist today.

View attachment DSC03254.jpg


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

I snapped this up new when they were launched, tried it on once and thought about flipping. It has sat in the box since then, I got it out on Saturday and thought how nice is that so on my wrist today.

View attachment 13633993


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Zeno orange diver >>









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Skx009.
And yes, desk diving









Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great week guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Zeno diver on a BOR bracelet.









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one again even though I keep telling myself I need to sell it since it rarely gets worn anymore.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

on lunch break on beach yesterday 
(Sky is raining now, so I won't be on the beach.)


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

A nice break on a crazy day at work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

It's a Halios kinda day 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

The mango beast...


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Custom Undone Aqua


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Gruppo ardito today.

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

T-hunter said:


> The mango beast...


Honestly, it's beautiful... but is it something you'd be able to put up with as a semi-daily watch?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta, man I love this bracelet









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

OVM


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Citizen










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sharky









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gshockaddicted (Nov 14, 2011)

Orient Nami Mako XL V2:


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning  
Wearing the Monta blue Ocean King today


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Training week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Moray 47 bronze on Ti bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Feeling Monsterish today


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

From 2005


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Hydrating with the 009.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Borealis on Uncle Seiko tropic.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer GMT LE tonight


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Can't stop wearing this one with different straps. Just put it on this bracelet today.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Hanging out with my Petram......


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

New Squale 60 atm from the Gnomon sale arrived today.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sharky









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Another day with bronze.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

Casio G-Shock g-301br


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

A late overnight Tuesday change that settles into Wednesday as well....a vintage one that delights.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The SBDC 069 Blue Coral Sumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙💙💙🌊


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

New Blue Coral Reef SBDC069


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX007J for today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Z









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Vostok Scuba









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another Farer today, the Eldridge on DrunkArtStraps leather.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy 😀 Wednesday👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

soukchai said:


> New Squale 60 atm from the Gnomon sale arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. I very nearly pulled the trigger on this one during the sale, and regret that I did not. Hopeful for another chance at sale pricing soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Zelos DMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Skipjack









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just finished to put a domed sapphire and new bezel on this SKX011. I love the result!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Great White action today


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Third day in a row...










Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne ND513RD Black dial for the evening


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Turtle!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday WISers😀👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Had a little ice storm last night. There is just nothing good about winter imo, and it's not officially here for another month.


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. More rain today but the Blancpain Bathyscaphe is rain proof fortunately


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

009 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Monster


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SNKN85 Japan model Seiko 5....similar to the SARY055 but in 43mm


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Now I need to mod the hour hand and then done









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Artego 500m, snow is here!


----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

GP Sea Hawk ceramic


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Japan Coast Guard Frogman today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## malach ra (Sep 29, 2012)

I love this thing.









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## malach ra (Sep 29, 2012)

Pound for pound, the best watch I have.....









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Turtle









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Watch cat? Couch diver? I don't know.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Greenie meanie for the Friday workday.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD...


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

NM-1 said:


> GP Sea Hawk ceramic
> 
> View attachment 13643239


wow, someone actually has it,
handled one once, although with the full plastic wrapping it was impossible to get the real feel of it, 
congratulations, that is one impressive watch in every way


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

hugof3C said:


> wow, someone actually has it,
> handled one once, although with the full plastic wrapping it was impossible to get the real feel of it,
> congratulations, that is one impressive watch in every way


Only realistic as I got it at an insanely low price. Sadly deployment clasp is not so comfortable, cuts into my wrist.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

--


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

NM-1 said:


> Only realistic as I got it at an insanely low price. Sadly deployment clasp is not so comfortable, cuts into my wrist.


GP street prices are like that, yes, but they are just as worth the original asking price as any other high end Swiss, and they keep piling up industry prizes.
I have the previous gen 1000m, same clasp, if I remember correctly, and found it comfortable, maybe it's the difference in wrist or material that makes it so, but mine had regular lugs, I mostly wore it on isofrane, in your case, that's a real issue.. 
they're not the most customer oriented brand out there, even by Swiss standards, but wouldn't hurt to ask them to look into it when in for service,
or a good jeweler, if you find it to make the watch unusable


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Friday pocket shot 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and happy Friday.

Farer Lander gmt for me 
TGIF


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Not a dive watch, but it is 20 BAR.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Almirante on super engineer









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Steel









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

A stunning little watch in the metal!! The bronze dial is superb.


----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

PloProf + Spork + S9 x 1day


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

PloProf + Spork + S9 x 1day

View attachment 13645843


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday:-!??


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IMG_2878 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

The week is over.... time to relax.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

ARMIDA #A1 #Strapcode


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Black and Steel, I ILOVE IT !!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX011J









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SBDC 069 Blue Coral Sumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙💙💙🌊


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Had this one on all week









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13630897
> 
> 
> View attachment 13630899
> ...


Great looking dial!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's been the  Air Defender on DrunkArtStraps canvas all morning


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nirado (Sep 10, 2018)

My new SuperOcean II 44mm in Volcanic Black









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Top notch


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Wearing this one for the last 3 days now









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

|>


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Tornado









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

DigiTuna.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Wearing the Sinn U200 SDR this afternoon:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Popped on the OT500 today. It's not the most exciting watch perhaps, it doesn't scream to be picked up. But man, I love its matte subtlety and quality. It always make my smile to wear it. A matte ceramic bezel would have been perfection.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Top notch


Thanks...love the matted look of the TI on your Steinhart as well!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That car


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Complementing the blue day wheel.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Changed to the cougar!









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## uktom84 (Oct 22, 2012)

Monster Gen 3









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Just got this one as a gift









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Zelos DMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Popped on the OT500 today. It's not the most exciting watch perhaps, it doesn't scream to be picked up. But man, I love its matte subtlety and quality. It always make my smile to wear it. A matte ceramic bezel would have been perfection.


Really nice. The OT is such an underrated & well thought-out diver. Clean and easy to read dial, hands and chapter ring, well placed date window, ceramic lumed insert with 15 min. marks, grippy bezel, all satin Ti and to top it off that shade of blue is perfect. Like it.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

PROMETHEUS #Piranah


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3, good morning guys









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Autumn clearing in the garden










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😄😊 Sunday🖖🏽


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45 on rubber









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

New (old) arrival.














Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Still deciding on if I like this strap color or not










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Paul Ramon said:


> Really nice. The OT is such an underrated & well thought-out diver. Clean and easy to read dial, hands and chapter ring, well placed date window, ceramic lumed insert with 15 min. marks, grippy bezel, all satin Ti and to top it off that shade of blue is perfect. Like it.


Great watch and on my short list for my next purchase! I agree that's it's a subtle watch with such amazing features.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Picture from yesterday but wearing today also....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons diver


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow! Great selections everybody today .

I'm coming in with the Monta Oceanking


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Milly









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Leviathan


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)

maanu said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot, the patina on your watch is beautiful


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)

maanu said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot, the patina on your watch is beautiful


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Marcelo Cantu (Apr 18, 2017)

Nixon Descender on it’s excellent bracelet. Punching way above its weight.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Starting week off with GS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

^ that's cool!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Shipping a grail.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Happy Monday!

Cheers...









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Shift


----------



## Davidro (Dec 9, 2011)

Sandoz diver, very similar to an Invicta Grand diver ( except I ground off the lug logos) and ETA movement









Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Dawn Grey Samurai


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sharky









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The SBDC 069 Blue Coral Sumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙💙💙🌊


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

GS again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I was feeling the itch to switch watches; instead I decided to put this guy back on its bracelet. I did have to steal a link from the Corgeut to get it sized, however. Now I just need a way to indelibly mark the Corgeut link to avoid future confusion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No question on what I'm wearing today  my new LE #41 of 50 US only Wounded Warrior Project Zenith Cronometro flyback


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday:-!

Akrone K-02


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arctic Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

What do you do when you can't seem to rotate watches... when you try but can't bring yourself to leave the house without that one watch everyday?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My favorite watch for 2018 . Zoretto Jota blue









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

^ great strap choice for that one.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Doxa 300









Sent from my Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

cave diver said:


> What do you do when you can't seem to rotate watches... when you try but can't bring yourself to leave the house without that one watch everyday?


Don't worry be happy. 

Seriously, if my Shogun kept better time I could see me with that same dilemma.


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

60 Atmos









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr

It's not easy being GREEN


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

krpdm said:


> Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr
> 
> It's not easy being GREEN


Very nice


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MONTA


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Speedy at wrokb-)


----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

cave diver said:


> ^ great strap choice for that one.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Multiple brands have a watch labeled "sea king" in their line-up.















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I scavenged a second link off the Corgeut and now this fits perfectly. I have to say, Corgeut did such a good job copying Tudor's bracelet that I ended up having to score the underside of those links so I could tell them apart from the real ones.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> No question on what I'm wearing today  my new LE #41 of 50 US only Wounded Warrior Project Zenith Cronometro flyback


Simply awesome.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Final day of my 3 day wear routine.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Dievas Vortex Tactical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsg22 (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mori on its horween


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving, have early 8+GMT early celebration with my fellow American expat here.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sinn today









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

ARMIDA #A1


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

today not dive but speed! ;-)


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Extreme Beater on the road

(Was thinking to pick up a new watch when travelling, but so far it hasn't happened. And actually weirdly happy wearing this one so far...)


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

it's a first time I try such combo, not sure if I like it...yet


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

it's a first time I try such combo, not sure if I like it...yet


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Turtle Day









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday and Happy Thanksgiving 🦃 Everyone! The SBDC 069 Blue Coral Sumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙💙💙🌊


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to those that are feasting today.


----------



## 93 Honda Civic (Nov 13, 2018)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 13655319
> 
> 
> View attachment 13655321


These are nice. Never seen them before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mori again

Simple but satisfying


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Orient Curator II on Mesh


----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

49 Vintage


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Wearing this one for the last 3 days now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm curious, what watch is that?


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Speedy to wrap up the work week


----------



## Calypso2 (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta evening


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Green glass mounted on a scratch magnet.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Mako


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday :-!


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

a Sinn...


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Boldr Odyssey









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Erika's LE denim blue.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SKX175 on a new Uncle Seiko GL831 rubber. Getting back to my flat vent roots and I like it.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

prs82


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

un-certified HAQ diver


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

#blackandgoldfriday


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Almost midnight.... with my Russian friend, Zlatoust Vodolaz 
Have a great one guys!


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

The dark side of the moon










Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The first production mid-size..


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The Honeymoon continues and the SBDC 069 Blue Coral Sumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙💙💙🌊🍯🌙


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great day Guys  Raven Deep









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival 6309 on Uncle Seiko GL831.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Not "really" a diver, but with 200m water resistance It swims great. 
I'd snorkel with it. I'd scuba dive to shallow reefs. (30-50m)


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Going with the Seaforth 1 today Series 2s rubber strap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still loving the US GL831.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Seiko SSC015 over Zion Canyon, Utah


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Big, bulky, bold...










Enjoy your weekend friends!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ETA Cave Dweller









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Day two with my 6309 on GL831 strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Pelagos today....


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday folks:-!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing the Jenny for Sunday errands.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

A great pairing, Armies A7 and Jack Russell's.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Bendodds360 said:


> Big, bulky, bold...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And "Beautiful ".....


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth Sunday for me


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Traska Freediver
Love this watch, what a great value


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Submariner for the work trip


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Back to work









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

42 MM PO


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

42 MM PO

View attachment 13670739


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

SMP 200









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Hokusai


----------



## 93 Honda Civic (Nov 13, 2018)

Dobra said:


>


Nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watches503 said:


>


That dial may be my favorite of the line up closely followed by the Panda. That canvas looks awesome on it. Where did you get it ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zenith LE on DrunkArtStraps leather to start the work week


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Cold day


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto jota









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! The SRP 637 Baby Tuna gets the Wrist today! 😍🐟🥫🌊


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Black Friday pick up. Davosa Ternos Pro Black limited edition, one of 500 made.









Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth 1


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Maybe a little picture happy today.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Prometheus #PIRANAH


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Not a diver... but today weather in Moscow is not warm enough for diving... and forgot one more thing.. there's no sea here at all!))









Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Po









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all
Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps today


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX009 today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Uriel's bolder, fatter hour/minute hands fir the visibly challenged









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice for a $10 watch









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I hate snow!


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Edwin M Escobar (Jun 23, 2017)

Very reflective dial and hands, doesn't match most of my clothes...but has good size, tells good time, sapphire crystal, and I can dunk it in water.

Seiko SARB017









Sent from my SM-G532G using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😄😊 Wednesday🖖🏽


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

GS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

3rd Gen Black Monster w Strapcode Wetsuit ratchet clasp


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

GoodLord said:


> View attachment 13677087


Stunning pic


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Mako 2


----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Chameleon effect


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Halios Wednesday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Tactix Bravo, after a long hiatus...missed this place.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Night Time !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Dark Inky Seaforth


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

PROMETHEUS #Piranah


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Still didn't manage to pick up a new watch... but no matter, the Extreme Beater I have with me has no problem with WR, and the analog / digital display thing is growing on me (I think some people on WUS have posted pics of a cool Breitling model with a similar setup, which I must look into when I return to civilization...)

In the meantime, the search for Mantas was a success! :- )

























View attachment 13678701


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

DK10









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Raven Venture II landed yesterday and is stunning.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

.


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival STO on a DAS canvas I had laying around.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Celebrating my 34 in style









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Aquis


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

New Marc & Sons GMT 500m diver.




























Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Certina DS PH200


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Marcello C...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

As me 33 years old 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

My latest acquisition









It's so different than all the other watches in my small collection and the short lug to lug works for my small wrist even though the diameter is 45mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That dial may be my favorite of the line up closely followed by the Panda. That canvas looks awesome on it. Where did you get it ?


Sorry just now seeing this. Thank you. It's from Anatolia straps on FB and IG.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Chrono









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Titanium Frogman (r) today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Stuckx Rock


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Certina DS PH200m








- new to me, amazing watch.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SBDX001


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Wearing my 6309 while I wait patiently for my incoming 6105









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Monster Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Now with DK10









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Magrette Dual Time 18 on NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just got this yesterday....Ball Skindiver 2.....T25 tubes, ceramic bezel, COSC......+0 over night.....oooo and the bracelet is very comfy!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday and last day of November:-!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

UndoneXPeanut in the house


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

.









Sent from my Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis ScoutSniper









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD...


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Work









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Nov. 31st









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Breakfast









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

SBGJ201










Dankoh69


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Certina DS PH200M


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Titan









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Need to change the day & date ...and thank god for Google Translate! Saturday = SAM


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Snow diver


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

still Certina DS PH200M


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SRP 637 Baby Tuna gets the Wrist today! 😍🐟🥫🔗🌊


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This rare vintage raven today.... probably the last you will see in the wild









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

I could do without 30 day months


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A tank, I mean an h2o mono case on strapcode super engineer ll









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Deux What You Right Deux Are Wearing Part Now*

$49 quartz watch for working outdoors

I flubbed the date adjustment when advancing to Dec. 1


----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko Saturday with the 79


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful weather in Hongkong  








Great weekend gents


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

jaspert said:


> View attachment 13686373


This yema is GORGEOUS! Wear it in good health

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

PO today.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage military Poljot









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Blue Sunday afternoon.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday folks:-!


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

another inexpensive quartz wristwatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I've got 3 new straps to try on other watches, but I can't get this one off my wrist.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta Oceanking 2 for Sunday Morning


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Titanium Diver on a NATO for a bit of a change.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A Marc & Sons and DWF collaboration with camo dials, this is the Arctic Version proto. 
It's a nice camo dial and i usually don't do camo dials. I like they didn't put a big DWF logo on the dial. The case is very nice and so is the bracelet.










Tubs says hi


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Zelos Mako on a Martú strap...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Promaster


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

PO









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😀 Monday🖖🏽


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Submariner









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

mtbmike said:


>


Post more of the beauty!


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Certina DS PH200M


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Back to work









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Enjoying my new Crafter Blue fitted rubber today on the Shogun. The CB metal keeper sucked, but this one made it stay put perfectly.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

another lunch break with an inexpensive watch


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Tourby Time!









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

v1triol said:


>


That's one of the best shots I have seen of that dial.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

SOH chrono today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

'''Tis the season









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Swordfish


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Zelos Swordfish


Super shot ...watch looks fantastic.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Since I'm actually wearing a dive capable watch....

Orient Mako by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755 on Horween leather strap







​


----------



## grizzlebar (Oct 20, 2018)

Zelos Swordfish PVD










Just arrived today


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Since yesterday









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Aegis on Haveston strap









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Working from home









Time is a gift...


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

No diver, but 200m WR, too. Just reveived this beauty: Sinn 103 St C


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

December 4th









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The SBDC 053 Blue MAS gets the Wrist today! 😍💙💙💙🌊


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Still a fave


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival!! 6105-8119 June 1973...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster. This watch is definitely one of my favorites.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Tuna today


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and happy Tuesday:-!


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



castlk said:


> View attachment 13688819


I just picked up one of the Timex divers. Great watch!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Still the Skindiver.....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 On Canvas


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Scuba Dude!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

New IWC strap...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

That is really sharp.
I guess that it's a Zelos watch.
I like the lack of several lines of text on the face of it!

I finished working on my vehicle last night, so I've set aside the inexpensive quartz watches.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BrianMcKay said:


> That is really sharp.
> I guess that it's a Zelos watch.
> I like the lack of several lines of text on the face of it!
> 
> I finished working on my vehicle last night, so I've set aside the inexpensive quartz watches.


Yup, Zelos Swordfish.

The clean bold face appeals to me too.

Sharp Oris too


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Now I've seen the Zelos Swordfish discussion thread that was started when I was in Belize.
And I see that I flubbed setting the date and time on the Aquis. 
I don't refer to wristwatches for dates anyway.


boatswain said:


> Yup, Zelos Swordfish.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sea king worn by the proletariat









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I've got 3 6 9 covered, and really everything from 1 to 24 minus 15

Blue Expedition on Blue by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Greetings from beautiful Jamaica . My SMP 300 c is doing great 



















Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

ARMIDA A1


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Blumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙💙💙🌊


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX007J









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Hands haven't passed noon, so date is still correct.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Orca Torpedo









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Still wearing the Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3, and this Crafter Blue rubber is absolutely perfect for the Shogun.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sharkmaster

View attachment Sharkmaster 2.jpg


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Swordfish. Keeping it fresh on ice


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enem Vintage SkinDiver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Blumo mod


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

north flag...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Day 3, and this Crafter Blue rubber is absolutely perfect for the Shogun.


That is a great combo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alemiha (Dec 10, 2012)

Blue day.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## alemiha (Dec 10, 2012)

alemiha said:


> Blue day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, didn't see that it was divers topic!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Desk diving with gold diver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

A driver with his diver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> That is a great combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm putting this one right next to the GL-831 as my favorite rubber strap.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Sorry this keeps getting posted, but my photos have to reflect the reality of keeping a new watch on for days on end!


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

This skx171 mod I just finished


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Chrome on chrome









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late post but I did switch to the Farer Eldridge earlier


----------



## ady1989 (Jan 19, 2009)

Modded SKX


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks! I'm putting this one right next to the GL-831 as my favorite rubber strap.


Was thinking of picking one up for my SKX's.
A great look 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello Guy, long time that i dont post anything, but as nowadays is hard to see one of those beeing used as it should be that i wanted to share.... thanks god the o-rings were 100% hehehe...



























Cheers

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Was thinking of picking one up for my SKX's.
> A great look
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had one for my SKX. Personally I felt it kind of overpowered the watch, and was a little too long for my 7" wrist. Plus I didn't think it perfectly fit the watch head and left a tiny gap. Could have just been the one I had though, but it definitely wasn't as flexible as the one for the Shogun.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> I had one for my SKX. Personally I felt it kind of overpowered the watch, and was a little too long for my 7" wrist. Plus I didn't think it perfectly fit the watch head and left a tiny gap. Could have just been the one I had though, but it definitely wasn't as flexible as the one for the Shogun.


Was actually thinking of this, new strap but similar to the crafterblue.

https://skinxstraps.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Blue Day


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

(Excuse the bezel rotation)


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Was actually thinking of this, new strap but similar to the crafterblue.
> 
> https://skinxstraps.com/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have never heard of them, but that SKX strap looks better than the one CB offers. Says sold out though.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SUMO on canvas


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Interview today, so the Tudor comes off for the first time in a month. Hiding under that cuff is my '69 5625-7000.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Have never heard of them, but that SKX strap looks better than the one CB offers. Says sold out though.


I know, think I'm going to give one a shot when they restock 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Njnjcfp88 (Aug 30, 2018)

Guess I like brushed steel....vintage IWC heading to work.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon SAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Blue Lagoon to offset this rainy, gloomy day


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

lunchtime


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Synching time and checking out my new Farer arrival.




























Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magrette today. ⌚


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

TT1









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

tudor...


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

SF Abyss on a ginault bracelet...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kalmar SS.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vintage Aquastar Benthos 500 on Isofrane.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tockr Air Defender


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Tockr Air Defender


Such a cool watch. Got to handle it at Worn and Wound last year. The green is so well done.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

wheelbuilder said:


> Such a cool watch. Got to handle it at Worn and Wound last year. The green is so well done.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot ! I'm jealous !
I wish I could've been at Worn and Wound.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday members 😀🖖🏽


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

New addition 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

Follow @antoniswatches instagram


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

This one


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Samurai in blue


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

GS no date diver 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Pepsi Mako I










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Vintage styled Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to black -zoretto









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Casio G-Shock GWF-D1000B-1LTD "Frogman" :-d

70/350


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SMP


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Flieger Friday!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## ecc-3-time (Dec 26, 2007)

O7 American honoring Pearl Harbor Day


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Late Friday conference call wishing it was over.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

My new Zodiac, I love the sunburst green in the sunlight.


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

This keeps getting put to the top of the rotation lately!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

007 and uncleseiko z199 bracelet 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD42









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Certina DS PH200M again:


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orange Monster









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Helson Sharkdiver


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday members:-!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Modded Seiko 7002 today


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alexander James proto Diver with the snowflake dial and awesome high raised numerals/markers


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Starting out with a new arrival.




























Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

|>


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Modded tissot for lumaholics









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AltiTudor (May 13, 2016)

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Starting out with a new arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is just right Roger  watch and strap are a home run!


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Ossamanity said:


> Helson Sharkdiver


I need to wear my Helson more! Great pic!


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> This is just right Roger  watch and strap are a home run!


Thanks Jason! I'm gonna try and match the green tipped seconds hand next. 

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 13704549


Very nice looking watch. MK ?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Chrono









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

jakec said:


> Very nice looking watch. MK ?


Thank You! Yes, MKII Paradive Gen 3. My first piece from MKII and it's impressing the hell out of me. Built beyond tough and +4 sec. day. Real quality. I'm going to be wearing this one a lot.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Incoming alert! Been searching for this one for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

My Ennebi on this Shark leather strap i've recently made, one of my favourites


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Certina DS PH200M:


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

She took the armida a12 finally









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Relaxation Sunday









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon tea









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the PVD BellDiver 1 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)

GWG-1000-1A1


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Relativity and dimunitive









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

German perfection.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! The Bulova Lunar Pilot Chronograph 96B258 gets the Wrist today! 😍🌙⌚🚀


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! The Undone Tropical Sahara Chronograph gets the Wrist.😍😁


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

.









Sent from my Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> This is just right Roger  watch and strap are a home run!


I think I found another match. 



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> I think I found another match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nailed it again!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

This ole thang.


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold LSD.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

DA38









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Marathon kind of day...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Leviathan


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Certina DS PH 200M:


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Everyone around me is getting a foot of snow. I'm getting wet.

Rainy day Tudor.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

A short break - for both of us (Certina DS PH200M & me):


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😄😀Monday🖖🏽


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6309 today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I am feeling like a diver's watch at the moment.....


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Metal









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Sumo to start the week


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg Bronze CH6


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Seiko SPB083J1 to roll into the week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The one on the left, just as soon as I get it sized up. The new Nodus Avalon in Lazurite Blue has landed. What an incredible watch.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MONTA OK today


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Couple more of the new Nodus piece. Amazing detail and finishing at this price point. The lume is nuclear, as always.


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

CGee said:


> View attachment 13708823


Now that is a gorgeous watch!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Reunited wirh a seiko , namely the SBDC069









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Terra Cielo Mare El Alamein orienteering watch.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sumo lume









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from the talk of Tapa


What watch is this? Very nice.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Watchfiend12 said:


> What watch is this? Very nice.


It's the Zelos Mako V2 Midnight Blue.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cheers


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

A very fine diver....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

White Truffle of Alba (Italy) and 6309-7040


----------



## alemiha (Dec 10, 2012)

berni29 said:


> A very fine diver....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, too bad they put Grand Seiko up, I like more the previous one with just "Seiko" at 12. It is more fun to say to others "it's just a seiko" 









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sumo for days









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Two things I love in a watch, besides appearance, is a good bargain, and good accuracy. This one exceeds in both categories.


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

alemiha said:


> Indeed, too bad they put Grand Seiko up, I like more the previous one with just "Seiko" at 12. It is more fun to say to others "it's just a seiko"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like both. And luckily I have both 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Certina DS PH200M:


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

in the car with Kara


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale on a MN strap


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great Tuesday:-!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Picked up a new ColaReb and threw it on the Armida. Diggin' it so far.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Jury today, so something dressier.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta Oceanking 2


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7049 Marinemaster Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Nodus Avalon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

My shogun gets a day off - I was looking to be impressed by some HAQ-level precision and 'deep' heritage (mission accomplished)


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


>


Wow ! Great capture ! Love that watch !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Wow ! Great capture ! Love that watch !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Me too!


----------



## unapologetic_heathen (Aug 10, 2018)

Modded Casio 50m.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

My old 0050 Seiko diver


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Batial today


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Time to leave the office desk









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

new shoes. I like rubber more straps more than natos...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Now









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yipe1000 (Oct 17, 2018)

For relaxing times... Seiko Samurai grey dawn on silicone strap.








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Damasko









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7049 Marinemaster Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> The one on the left, just as soon as I get it sized up. The new Nodus Avalon in Lazurite Blue has landed. What an incredible watch.
> 
> View attachment 13709493
> 
> ...


drooling over the avalon....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Every time I wear it, I remember what a great and special watch it is. The snow field like dial, the perfectly smooth sweep of the blued second hand, the astoundingly great polishing of the hands and indices, the 0.1 spd accuracy, the super light titanium case and bracelet, the 70 hour PR......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

SkinDiver coming along to work today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

New arrival! 
I like looking at it!














Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

One of my grandfather's watches


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Loving this CW!


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Triple post


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Marc & Sons and DWF collaboration diver (proto), this is the Arctic Version. Pretty cool, for someone wanting a little fun and different from the usual black and blue diver


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> drooling over the avalon....


Really impressive. Don't hesitate! I will likely add the orange dial as well.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*









My least expensive watch, but I love it.

I actually ran into a guy at a meeting recently who was wearing a similar model (not Solar) that he said he had been wearing for 20 odd years. He said he only has the one watch and if it dies before him, he'll buy another one.

That's a great endorsement for CASIO G-Shock.


----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

View attachment 13715031


My least expensive watch, but I love it.

I actually ran into a guy at a meeting recently who was wearing a similar model (not Solar) that he said he had been wearing for 20 odd years. He said he only has the one watch and if it dies before him, he'll buy another one.

That's a great endorsement for CASIO G-Shock.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well it's 50atm rated.


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

A flieger from a small company

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Rocking my 009 today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Thursday the 13th with sumo









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday folks

Switchover to Mido Ocean Star🖖🏽


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SKX007


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Remora 2 today









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Helson Gauge 3500m #12/25 (original first release of 25 watches)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Diver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

--


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swapped to the Zexilos









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Indoor lume and other angles of the swordfish









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

My brand new Helson Shark Diver 45. Just came in yesterday from HK. This is a tank of a watch.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

Here's a better pic of the yellow...


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

SD45









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

14060M


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Hawaiian Lifeguard Association


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Zodiac '68 Sat.on Helm Canvas..


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr
Different shoes for the day


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105 today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday😀🖖🏽


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Still indulging myself with this. Are other swordfish owners also smitten ?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF  MWC Automatic Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

USMC0321 said:


>


Wow!

Looks like you need to get a shift spinner to move the bezel.

It is a good looking bit of kit though. How heavy is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

dan.05 said:


> Wow!
> 
> Looks like you need to get a shift spinner to move the bezel.
> 
> ...


Thanks! It's Dural Aluminum... very light weight.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

D`


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver ⚓


----------



## joep2k (Feb 10, 2016)

castlk said:


> View attachment 13702151


What model is this?


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! The Bulova Lunar Pilot Chronograph 96B258 gets the Wrist! 😍🌙⌚🚀


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Daytona to end the week


----------



## jcc5024 (Nov 30, 2010)

Omega SMPC









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Picked up my Core Diver direct from the hands of Christian Champion last night  it was great to my the man behind the Ocean Crawler brand.


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

El Primero Big Date Pilot by jppellet, on Flickr

864.000 vpd


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Vintage today...










Enjoy your weekend friends!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Halios Seaforth Series 1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

NTH Scorpene.......









Cheers,

Alan


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

time is running - it's the 15th, Certina DS PH200M today


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Good morning.
Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE! Artego 500m









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SRP 455 Blue Monster LE MOD on Geckota Rastrick Bracelet gets the Wrist today! 😍👹💙🖤🌊


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Russian day!


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

LLD on a blue RAF strap


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This again









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Need orange to brighten up a bleak and cold wintery day...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sub


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

annual sales meeting setup! ;-)


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Adi tuna


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)

This! ;-)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spinnaker Tesei Ti on DrunkArtStraps 
Zoe has the Undone


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

GarbanzoNegro said:


> This! ;-)


I see your Everest and raise you a Zuma!


----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Halios Tropik B at the moment. I've posted before of my trepidation about one-piece straps, but I'm giving a velcro strap (from Cheapest NATO Straps) to a relative with dexterity problems this Christmas so bought one myself to try out. I like the quickly-used infinite adjustability of it. Were the loop on the strap frangible instead of seemingly decently stout, I might buy more, but as it is, I won't wear this around any snag or trap hazards.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Just received this Jenny and sized. Been around the block a few times, and got to say this is the most beautiful shade of blue I've ever seen on a watch dial. Yes, it's that gorgeous!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## cader (Dec 16, 2018)

Might be in a different league but i feel obliged to post. 









Sent from my JSN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

PO









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Seafarer II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Borealis Seafarer II
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always liked that one

By the way you have a great and varied collection. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! The SRP 229 Baby Tuna gets the Wrist today! 😍🐟🥫❤🖤🌊


----------



## iluvettes3 (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks  It a pleasure to share these pictures 


boatswain said:


> I always liked that one
> 
> By the way you have a great and varied collection. Thanks for sharing


Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Monster Sunday


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice looking yellow Monster 


DaveD said:


> Monster Sunday
> 
> View attachment 13724549


Send via Tapawatch


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch to the SRP 313 Dracula Monster! 😍🧛‍♂️👹❤🖤


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth 2


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SARB









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! The Black Samurai MOD gets the Wrist today. 😁😍🖤🌊

SRPB051 Black Samurai
SNM011 Black Samurai Dial
SBDA Ti Samurai Handset


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

SEIKO MM300:


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

SEIKO MM300:

View attachment 13726657


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja turtle  on canvas to start the week .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue sky Monday with sumo









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

8500









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Phoibos









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Deep 44


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth 2 on stock grey leather


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon swap to the H2O orca mono 2 case on strapcode super engineer 2 .









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GmT


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! Fresh out of the Pressure Tester with a Clear AR Double Dome Sapphire Crystal installed. The White Night Monster gets the Wrist! 😁👹🌃


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The SZEN 006 White Night Monster MOD gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🌃 🌊


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX007J









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Coolest day of 2018 in flaawrida









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Blue beater


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

SEIKO SBDX017


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

calm water


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

2009 Sumo with dome


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 On Mesh


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blancpain Bathyscaphe today


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Nodus









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2O ORca cause i need 2000meter WR to drive around after desk diving ....on strapcode bandoleer









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ lol, is that a photo box glamor shot?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> ^^^ lol, is that a photo box glamor shot?


Hardly!! Just a white table top in a room flooded with fluorescent lighting. It sure does have that glamor effect tho.  

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm loving my GSD-3A, and that dome is so cool


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

wheelbuilder said:


> Nodus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are super nice  congrats


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

This apparently dirty diver


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

* argh! Double post because I’m an idiot


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Mido


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Some Semi Professional Desk Diving
Desk Diver by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Stark time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Doxa Project Aware at La Jolla









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## hezekiah7771 (Nov 13, 2018)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

I know, it's a cheap fashion watch, but hey the hands haven't fallen off yet!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Landed yesterday to join the Lazurite Blue sibling.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I like to wear them Over the sleeve, to enjoy and tell time









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

009 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

*


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines chrono...


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

Seiko STO Turtle on a Spectre Bond NATO this evening..................


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

Duplicate post, please delete. Something funky going on with my browser I think.


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Magritte today


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this Seiko 7002 Tactico TC2 Mod


----------



## FTE (May 17, 2018)

1960's Buler (Velf) with an Automatic Baumgartner 158.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Beluga









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great pics today guys 

Fun to see some different things like the Longines Chrono, Beluga, Magrettes, NTH BSH and some stock and modded Seikos 

Going with a Seaforth today


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

2005 Orange Bullet


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Intraday swap due to watch attention deficit disorder. Modded Tissot hands on BoR









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

000 this evening


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13716721
> 
> 
> View attachment 13716723


Looks great; what strap is that?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

Imbiton said:


> Intraday swap due to watch attention deficit disorder. Modded Tissot hands on BoR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Makes me want to revisit getting a white dialed diver.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Traska Freediver tonight


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## sprosinac (Aug 30, 2011)

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## usaomil (Dec 26, 2017)

None, it's almost midnight here in Socal !!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## willf (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The SKX/SARG 003 MOD gets the Wrist today! 😁


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

R1P said:


> Looks great; what strap is that?


I no longer have any record of this purchase and there is no stamp on the back. To my recollection it was from cheapestnato.com

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gward10 (Sep 30, 2013)

I have my Seamaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

7002-7001 Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Aquatimer GST today...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

GS diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday:-!

Akrone K-02 Blue Whale


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

My beloved CREPAS Tornado









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swordfish for candy today










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## pfisto22 (Apr 10, 2014)

Where is that strap from


rafy1 said:


> View attachment 13733471
> 
> 
> View attachment 13733473


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Back to the Tutor BB on the bracelet.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 13733471
> 
> 
> View attachment 13733473


Very kewl combo!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## phsan007 (Nov 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Farer for a little color on a dreary day


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

STO turtle


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Seiko


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Squale









Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

GS GMT









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tungsten bezel


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

Seiko 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

dan.05 said:


> Seiko 5
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 On Canvas


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Continuing on with the MOD Week Love 😍, The SKX SOXA MOD gets the Wrist today! 😁💙💙💙


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

*


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Nothingfancy01 (Aug 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Blown away by the newly arrived Core Diver


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105 on chocolate bar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Time to bolt early for the weekend? Sumo on strapcode Angus jubilee









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

TGIF!!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

40mm. Just my size.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

This one just in, initial impression is very good.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Double post


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Avalon

In for a review and test drive


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch to the Lively "No Radiation" FFF MOD! 😁


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

GS









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

79230n with Tudor nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Timex/Todd Snyder quartz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

My wife and kids are staying with my parents for the holidays. Not exactly ideal workout conditions - making it work with my trusty SMPc.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

A Submarex from maybe -82










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started the day Sinning  with my 103st on a singlepass C&B chevron strap. 
Love that watch, crystal scratches and all


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

darth_radb said:


> Continuing on with the MOD Week Love 😍, The SKX SOXA MOD gets the Wrist today! 😁💙💙💙
> 
> View attachment 13736255


It's a beauty, nicely modded SKX


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Started the day Sinning  with my 103st on a singlepass C&B chevron strap.
> Love that watch, crystal scratches and all


It's a beauty, enjoy it Brice!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Andowatch Vintage Chrono Diver


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

``


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Andowatch Vintage Chrono Diver


That's sexy  that subdial


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105 day two 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's sexy  that subdial




Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wearing the sumo on strapcode's Angus jubilee bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Samurai Saturday


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

TT1









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 7. Longest I've worn a watch in a while. I've had this one a year now so it tells me I need to sell several others so I can enjoy ones I really like even more.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday🖖🏽🎄


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon day 2


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

DaveD said:


> Samurai Saturday
> 
> View attachment 13739455


Wow that's in amazing condition! Does it see much wrist time?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks. I wear it about 10 to 15 days a year and never for any heavy duty work or play.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! The SRP 229 Baby Tuna gets the Wrist today! 😁😍❤🖤🐟🥫🌊


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Maranez Kata


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a tranquil Sunday🎄😀🖖🏽


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO SKX Orange Mod


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

jovani said:


>


yesterday and today ... 
you see any difference?
oooooo yes, other a cup ...


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Doxa today


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos swordfish









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

SSW68









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Nodus Avalon...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Seaforth - Ginault


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Family time at the cabin with the Dark Knight


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Harbormaster.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Day three of Avalon


----------



## bladeshot (Mar 12, 2015)

Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Chrono









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

superb "dive watch"


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Robinoz said:


> View attachment 13715037
> 
> 
> My least expensive watch, but I love it.
> ...


Awesome watch.

I wore for 3 combat tours.

Absolutely reliable and practical.

Big fan.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Bendodds360 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool watch, but I keep trying to rev the engine with my right foot as I look at it!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

May your days be merry and bright....


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! The SRP 637 Baby Tuna gets the Wrist today!😁😍🖤🐟🥫🌊


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Fedex dropped off this Christmas cracker this morning.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6139-6005 July 1973

New pickup, enjoy it before it goes in for service after the holidays 

Merry Christmas  to all 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Christmas Eve❄❄❄???


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Meteorite today.




























Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soarway GMT Tactical on ostrich leather with contrast stitching. Merry Christmas everyone! 









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## dm13 (Mar 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnjamesjjh (Oct 17, 2018)

Sporting my daily diver on the annual christmas walk. Merry christmas to all


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Great White


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Santa arrived early with the watch satisfaction derived from the sumo and comfort of this strapcode Angus bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Ocean Crawler Core Diver on DrunkArtStraps canvas for Christmas Eve dinner


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

sto samurai









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Deep Blue Diver


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Xmas Day 








Happy Xmas everyone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Waiting for midnight 









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Matching Diver


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Merry Christmas guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Milly









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The sun's not up yet and we've already been at this for 30 minutes. Children...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a wonderful Christmas Day! Health and happiness to all of you.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Merry Christmas folks🎄🎄🎄


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

New Davosa under the tree this morning. I'm loving the maroon bezel! Happy Holidays all!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Merry Christmas


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dagaz Bonefrog









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

My just unwrapped Muhle Glashutte 29er Zeigerdatum!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

very cool


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Lazy Chritmas day


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Busy Christmas Day


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy Boxing Day 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Kids got me NATO's for Christmas....I'm doing both today....total stunners.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

View attachment 13747781


View attachment 13747783


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

, y'all!








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

GS









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The SKX 171 MOD gets the Wrist today! 😁🌊


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Chrono









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## pmuskin01 (Jul 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Loving it,


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Thinning my collection. So AD again today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

MDT IT said:


>



Mine says hi..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Uriel on BoR today to mix it up









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Helberg CH6.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Back to the Avalon after a Christmas break with some others


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Bond Seamaster today. Cheers!


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

prettiest model aquaracer made IMHO. The blue face in this model is also gorgeous. CAF2010.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

My previous two OMs cost less together than this one to acquire but seemingly well worth the $275 shipped in the current environment. Prices have cooled a bit but for the $, probably not a better hacking, winding Seiko diver. The SUMO would be close but not as iconic.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The last catch of 2018 has arrived!😱 The SKX A53 Black Bullet gets the Wrist today! 😍🖤❤🌊


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to work after a day off, with the BP Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7049 MM Mod On Canvas


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

First post in this thread. Still honeymooning with my Christmas present. It’s gained 5.5 seconds... in 5.5 days. Pretty insane!


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Golden Turtle makes it 2 days in a row with a different Turtle









As much as I love my Halios I spent less for my STO and golden Turtles combined than what I spent for 1 Seaforth...not that I'm complaining just something that I noticed...what a strange hobby lol...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

Tudor black bay black 79230n









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The new Tapatalk sucks!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> The new Tapatalk sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What changed? I'm using tapatalk too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> What changed? I'm using tapatalk too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a very old version, that was extremely simple. The new latest version won't let me JUST post a picture. Has to also include some type of text. Copying post content isn't as easy. Still figuring things out, but this new one definitely is not better. If I could find version 5.4.8 I'd dump this crap version.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Daytona today, still enjoying the holidays


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


> I had a very old version, that was extremely simple. The new latest version won't let me JUST post a picture. Has to also include some type of text. Copying post content isn't as easy. Still figuring things out, but this new one definitely is not better. If I could find version 5.4.8 I'd dump this crap version.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I was so upset too. It is pure distilled grade a horse hockey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Friday night....take the dress watch off, put the Samurai on.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Coral Blumo for Friday.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back to the salt mine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna..... Which should be worn more than it is.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX007J to close out the week 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bladeshot (Mar 12, 2015)

116719 BLRO. Let this one go once and had to reacquire. Love the weight. PM just for me. Most others have no idea.









Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Super Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

7th Gen Zimbe


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Nodus









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

legend diver...


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Nice Montblanc.
What is it? Not a big Montblanc follower here.... and never seen this diver.



tbechtx said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Avalon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

2018 It's been a very Sinnful year.
I'm going with the upper left 











Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

MKII Seafighter today-








Wishing everyone happy holidays!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Nodus Avalon


Wow that's drool worthy


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Making every Friday black with the Sinn U1 S.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Sinn U1on new Geckota leather









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

14060


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1979 Seiko Diver


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Andowatch Vintage Diver


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Seiko Saturday


----------



## jcc5024 (Nov 30, 2010)

Just delivered yesterday.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

GS









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SKX A53 Black Bullet gets the Wrist today! 😍🖤❤🌊


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Nodus Avalon black ceramic...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## lallasia (Feb 4, 2015)

Speedy 60th taken a few hours ago when it was warm and sunny!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for a Camo and an improvised meal in the wood 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## StoneLeeburn (Dec 29, 2018)

Seiko Alpinist is my weekend wear


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## bladeshot (Mar 12, 2015)

Submariner this afternoon. 









Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wrapping up my time the Avalon


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

PO45....


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It's a 200m diver. Seiko powered.
Aragon Divemaster by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Soarway 43.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Aquastar Benthos 500.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Prometheus #PIRANAH


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the Seiko SKXA35 on Super Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)

Yema Superman on Milano red croc nato


----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)

Yema Superman on Milano red croc nato


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sunday morning workout with the grab and go beater 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon SAR


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

One of the first Scurfas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bladeshot (Mar 12, 2015)

116610









Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Turtle









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne for the evening


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Avalon


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Grab and go luxury to close out the year. Have a great New Year's Eve everyone 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Grab and go GMT happy new year to you all.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wishing we all have an even better 2019









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Have a happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Blue Years Eve


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Boldr Odyssey









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

PO45


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Might as well sell a few watches in my box cause this isn't coming off anytime soon.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow.

Very cool. Congrats!

Are these out now then?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Wow.
> 
> Very cool. Congrats!
> 
> Are these out now then?


Shipping has begun and ship notices will be sent via email to those who pre ordered 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bladeshot (Mar 12, 2015)

Subbin' again!









Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy New Year to All Guys. Wish you the best!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still rolling with the Avalon while I can.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

Happy new year to all watch lovers


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Happy New Year everyone!









Dankoh69


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Seiko 051 on Zuludiver tropic strap









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

A white Harpoon for a white snow 2019 Morning


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday and Happy 2019 Everyone! The SKX A53 Black Bullet gets the Wrist today! 😍🖤❤🌊


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Guess it's obvious I enjoy wearing this. Helps that it keeps excellent time.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Tic tac


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Not really a diver but sort of resembles one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy new year  
Wish you all the best, health and happiness.

Starting 2019 with the Zodiac Grandrally Chrono. Very impressed. Great dial, hands and overall finish. Exceeded my expectations


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Nodus Avalon


Such a great watch


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Such a great watch


Thanks JD.

This one is in for review but I may need to grab one now. That doesn't happen often.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Thanks JD.
> 
> This one is in for review but I may need to grab one now. That doesn't happen often.


Cool  great you got to get one on loan. Interested to see what you think of it objectives. I have high expectations for it. 
I'll have a green one visiting soon and will likely order white or green


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Cool  great you got to get one on loan. Interested to see what you think of it objectives. I have high expectations for it.
> I'll have a green one visiting soon and will likely order white or green


Sent you a PM with a link. 

I guess we better keep it on topic here...

And change it up so...

I'm wearing this...,


----------



## CHEESECH0DE (Dec 31, 2018)

Breitling Superocean Heritage II - 42mm Black


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*clean bracelet, case, bezel, bezel insert ...*

I don't see a date aperture or date or discolored luminous markers and hands. --unusual--


----------



## ElliotH11 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: clean bracelet, case, bezel, bezel insert ...*



BrianMcKay said:


> I don't see a date aperture or date or discolored luminous markers and hands. --unusual--


Nothing exciting, just a coincidental timing that had the hands covering it up.

Standard 2264 in decent condition.


----------



## bladeshot (Mar 12, 2015)

Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


Absolutely PHENOMENAL


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


Absolutely PHENOMENAL


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The Blue Coral Sumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙💙💙🌊


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## bladeshot (Mar 12, 2015)

Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Back to the office after the holiday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

A not fearful ruffed grouse...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Monsters at the museum!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Bronze on perlon today


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveD said:


> Bronze on perlon today
> 
> View attachment 13767779


Nice combo

I love perlon. I need to try it on more watches.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

darth_radb said:


> Happy Tuesday


*Tuesday?*


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one today ( Frogman on the right a Xmas gift from my girlfriend  )









All the best for 2019 everyone


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to my new Zodiac GrandRally tonight and a  flight  Cheers


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> I had a very old version, that was extremely simple. The new latest version won't let me JUST post a picture. Has to also include some type of text. Copying post content isn't as easy. Still figuring things out, but this new one definitely is not better. If I could find version 5.4.8 I'd dump this crap version.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Are they ever better? lol


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Are they ever better? lol


Usually not, but I'll have to say after familiarizing myself with it I'm starting to like it better now. The annoying ads is the worst part.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

Early morning with my LT and my Marc & Sons GMT


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

SLA021J1


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX009J on Larry's z199 bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Gen 2 OM


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 On Leather


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Great White today

View attachment 13769817


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Avalon


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bladeshot (Mar 12, 2015)

Sub today









Just another WIS who loves to trade!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Traska Freediver tonight


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry I have not posted more often on this wonderful diver forum. Anyway, I haven't worn this beauty for a while. Some good wrist time is in order:


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Harding Jetstream HJ0602 on a WatchGecko Italian leather strap







​


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Still this one..









Dankoh69


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Leviathan


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Minster Isle of Sheppey only 3 degrees Celsius on the beach.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday Everyone! The SKX 007 gets the Wrist today! 😁🖤🌊


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival for the new year
6138-0010 August 1976. Really loving the dimensions and wrist presence on this guy 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Loving this watch...


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Ti Deep again


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Oris Aquis Staghorn for Friday, it's a good day


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Classic Monster, HAGWE Guys!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I like this watch, but with an orange one, which isn't going anywhere, do I really need two Sumos? Decisions, decisions....









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Blue Coral Sumo


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos swordfish as weekend arrives









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko SPB079 on Scurfa rubber today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! Norrin Radd aka The Silver Surfer Sumo gets the Wrist today! 😍🏄‍♂️🌊


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

It's landed! EMG Nemo in da house, in powder blue!









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Russian Diver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Ocean Crawler Core Diver on DrunkArtStraps canvas. Really a well made piece and nice details, a looker for sure, but i often find it too large/tall for my 6.8" wrist.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

US Waffle on BM. I dig it!










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## ElliotH11 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> US Waffle on BM. I dig it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! The SKX 007 Coke gets the Wrist! 😁❤🖤🌊


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Sweet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Triple 7 today


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

STO


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko Saturday


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## pfisto22 (Apr 10, 2014)

My baby









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Nightstand, home away from home.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

Aevig Huldra


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! The SRP 313 Dracula Monster gets the Wrist today! 😍🧛‍♂️👹❤🖤

View attachment 13777947


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This morning I've been wearing the blue Alkin ModelOne on a DrunkArtStraps singlepass canvas  I really love this combo. 









Didn't capture it very well but the markers and larger numerals are really painted on thick, raises of the dial adding depth to it.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Wearing some space rock today.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## kcotham (Jun 21, 2018)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*








(Sorry for the smudges, I never seem to see them until the photo is enlarged.)

I really like the blue on the admiralty grey Zulu Diver. I didn't think to put it on that strap until today. The watch brings out the blue hues of the strap I think.

I have a new Anthracite version of this watch (which I'm selling by the way), but I really like the blue one better!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Very happy with this sea king polished









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan1972 (Dec 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

legend diver...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Semper said:


>


stunning beauty


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

PVD blackout


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne ND513RD for a beautiful afternoon and 21c  keeping Z company as she does her homework outside





































Big boy be eyeballing me


----------



## bladeshot (Mar 12, 2015)

Actually using for intended purpose...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Killer combo !


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Paul Ramon said:


> Killer combo !


Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO 6309 Classic White


----------



## 93 Honda Civic (Nov 13, 2018)

Sprint Veloce said:


> SEIKO 6309 Classic White
> 
> View attachment 13780053


Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Deep Blue Sea Quest 1000 for today.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Not exactly a dive watch, but the whole Kickstarter campaign and dial design was ocean and ocean conservation inspired (and it does come with decent 100m WR). Solar movement. Depending on the light, face nicely shifts from what looks like to me "ocean floor contour map" to "blue hole" to "open ocean." Having spent part of December right next to a "blue hole" in tropical waters, I think it captures it well (albeit in stylized form).


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

PO









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I've been neglecting this watch (well, all of them) since getting the Tudor, so I'm showing it a little love.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49K  on vintage OD canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just a Tuna today.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Needed beads of rice today with a watch









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## alleged (Oct 10, 2010)

Heuer 1964 Re-issue CS3113


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Seiko










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great week Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SeaQuest


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

PO









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ Blatant!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Still PO









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6309 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The new Nodus Avalon stops for a visit in Charlotte 
That case is super cool


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## McE (Dec 20, 2018)

I've got this Citizen BM0560 which is a Rolex Submariner 'homage' I guess the term is.
I think it was about 16 years old and was losing time overnight, so I replaced the capacitor and everything is peachy keen.
Snoobers like to point out Bond's Submariner didn't have a date complication, but whatever. I require a date on any watch I wear as I need it often.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

100Meter WR. But not a diver. Wearing a Visitor Duneshore Forest Green. Seller advertised it as Blue Slate, but I like the Forest Green enough to keep it.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The Blumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙💙💙🌊


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m On Canvas


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Shot out of a cannon this morning so grab and go go go


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

I dig it.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

This new addition!


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

Woke up late and had to grab the quartz.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Muhle Glashutte 29er Zeigerdatum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

One week on my SMP...
Have a good one guys...









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ending the day with the Farer Pointing LE


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

double post


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

PO









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

SBDC029


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Another "not really a dive watch"... but 200M WR, rotating bezel...

I just re-watched The Blue Planet "The Deep" episode, and there are very strange creatures as one goes deeper and deeper underwater... Like the Stuckx "The Bull" Panda.


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The STO Samurai gets the Wrist today! 😍🌊💙🖤


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Getting ready to be a Visitor at the office









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


>


Love these. Was gonna get a PADI turtle but maybget this instead


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love these. Was gonna get a PADI turtle but maybget this instead


They are pretty great IMO. Nice finishing, nice case shape, simple, very Seiko. Wears smaller than specs.

Plus you will like that it pairs well with a Scurfa rubber!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

darth_radb said:


> Happy Wednesday ? Everyone! The STO Samurai gets the Wrist today! ????
> 
> View attachment 13786025


 STO SAMURAI !!!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


 SHOGUN !!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX011J









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

I've had my Squale 2001 on for the last few days









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sinn U1 S

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Recently acquired Armida A11. 36mm bezel. For reference, I'm a woman with a wrist just a tad under 7".









ARMIDA WATCHES


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Big Orange today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Z


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241725.1 from hard-to-get-on and off bracelet to leather strap














​


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Humpday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Green Avalon tonight. Cool case


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Italian diver today, it's on a long streak.










Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Green Avalon tonight. Cool case


How do you like the green?

?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> How do you like the green?
> 
> ?


I am not a green guy but I have to say it's a nice green. Works very well. Not sure I'd wear a green watch often. I think i want white


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Turquoise today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

PO









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The SRP 309 Orange Monster gets the Wrist today! 😁👹🍊


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love these. Was gonna get a PADI turtle but maybget this instead


Thought u had a PADI Turtle, no ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Thought u had a PADI Turtle, no ?


I had one and replaced it with the SOT turtle. Miss the blue dial of the PADI but not sure I want two turtles, with blue dials to boot


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Honeymoon continues 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Mako USA II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Scurfa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Swordfish again today


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## calfraser (Jan 9, 2019)

The Classic DW5600


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13789707


Looks great! Miss mine, that's a good version too.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Back on its bracelet after an extended time on leather and canvas.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 for Cross Country Skiing


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> 6309-7040 for Cross Country Skiing


Awesome!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Awesome!


Thanks brother! Trees are beautiful with all this new snow 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## t_mac86 (Jun 1, 2017)

Blancpain Bathyscaphe:


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! The SKX 779 Sea Monster MOD gets the Wrist! 😍💙🖤🦈🐙🦑🌊


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vintage Omega Seamaster chrono cal 1040


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241430







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday Everyone! The SRP 493 Blue Stargate gets the Wrist today! 😍🌟💙🌊


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6138-0011 Aug. 76









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Orient Planet









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A Visitor arrives in Costa Rica









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimD303 (Jun 16, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Waiting on the jury to come back with a verdict.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13793557
> 
> 
> View attachment 13793559
> ...


Love it!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Love it!


Thank you.

I was admiring the B&W shot you posted on the Show me the Dome thread earlier today and thinking to myself that you sure have an eye for photography.
Keep'em coming.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Nineoneone today


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

1200m of carbon fibre goodness


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Middle one









Great weekend gents 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

HAGWE


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Not actually a dive watch, but somewhat close...


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seafarer II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The Orange Samurai gets the Wrist today! 😍🍊🌊

Yobokies SBDA Ti Long Version Handset with C3 Lume 
CT057 Blue AR DD Sapphire


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Seiko Saturday


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Seiko Saturday


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX009J









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LJ67 (Apr 15, 2018)

Ball Fireman Racer DLC..great lazy Saturday watch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still stuck on this one.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Something new for my wrist...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Stopped by my local crack ahem watch store and picked up this new green Peacmaker bronze  have to put a canvas strap on it later.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Helm Vanuatu just got in. Trying out both bezels to determine which one I prefer...









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



castlk said:


> View attachment 13782779


Nice! What Invicta is that. I'm not into Invicta, but I must admit that this one really caught my attention...

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

My new Seiko.


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

My New to me G.G. Vanguard. Been looking for one of these here and elsewhere , and as luck had it a coworker had a blue dial just like I wanted that he was willing to trade for CCW sized pistol. It was a steal t












o me! 
PS I will try to crossover posts with WRUD ....its Dickel #12. Cheers gents!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

nervexpro55 said:


> My new Seiko.


Congrats! 

That's a great piece

Enjoy.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> View attachment 13797323


The Haveston = super comfortable, nice.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Paul Ramon said:


> The Haveston = super comfortable, nice.


It is actually an Armilla - very nice, thick, well built and comfortable - I got as a sample from Sam @thecasualwatchreviewer


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> It is actually an Armilla - very nice, thick, well built and comfortable - I got as a sample from Sam @thecasualwatchreviewer


I'll check it out , Thanks.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Took the bronzo off for long enough to find out that this one needs a new battery...










Have a great weekend friends!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Going blue today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OT500


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Back in bronze!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Finally finished my SKX mods (again) last week. Shoveling snow is bearable with it on my wrist to look at.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pfisto22 (Apr 10, 2014)

Got the chronomat today









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pfisto22 (Apr 10, 2014)

Got the chronomat today









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX011J Domed









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Trying my new Karlskrona Midnattssol with different bracelets and straps today, in order to find a good match. While I am not (at all) a nato guys, I must admit that with this watch my blue nato seems to match it best...









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! The SRP 229 Baby Tuna gets the Wrist today! 😁😍❤🖤🐟🥫🌊


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

marcoscova said:


> Trying my new Karlskrona Midnattssol with different bracelets and straps today, in order to find a good match. While I am not (at all) a nato guys, I must admit that with this watch my blue nato seems to match it best...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great dial colour


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wish you all a great Sunday.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 13798997
> 
> 
> View attachment 13798999


One day i shall add a Doxa to my collection. One day...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

DataDiver said:


> One day i shall add a Doxa to my collection. One day...


Be careful, they're addictive.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Solar Sunday. Now if it was just sunny today. 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

Still haven't got round to setting the date right..


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wish you all a great Sunday.


That's better

Looks great on canvas. Enjoy the honeymoon.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Scurfa BellDiver 1 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## jman3566 (May 15, 2013)

Armida A1 Brass - love the brown sunray dial!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing this one all weekend while working in my shop.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Out an about with the OT500


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Heroic 18 bronze


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Quite rare Pulsar ( Seiko ) Military Diver 200M - PG6003P1 - 7N36-0AB0


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Davosa...


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO45









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

mizzy said:


> Davosa...


Congrats!!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Feel a little square this Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Deauville Blue


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! The SZSC 005 Jade Monster gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🐲🐉💚


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back to the Tudor; getting the car serviced.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

PO









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue coral makes monday with seiko sumo on strapcode angus jubilee









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

@drDuka


Thanks |>


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## jerz67 (Dec 18, 2017)

SOC II 44


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Mid Day Switch! The SKX 781 Orange Monster gets the Wrist! 😍👹🍊


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

2005 MIdo on this rainy day


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Vostok










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon swap to H2O Orca Polished Dress on aquadive 24mm BoR









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Shogun









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 on super jubilee to start the week


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Zodiac GrandRally for the evening


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

sleepy









Taplaltakl.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## majikat (Jun 12, 2011)

Zodiac Oceanair White!


----------



## liangliangyu (Nov 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

View attachment 13804111


View attachment 13804113


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Daytime Lume









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Mako XL
CEM75002D


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Since last night









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2O Orca on strapcode bandoleer bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Traska Freediver this morning, love this thing. An incredible value.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Fonderia Navale Gondar


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

GS today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-+


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switched to the Zodiac GrandRally for the evening


Brice
Could you please share the source of this unusual strap... love the ripple effect.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

redzebra said:


> Brice
> Could you please share the source of this unusual strap... love the ripple effect.


Hi

This is the strap that came with the watch from Zodiac. Maybe they sell them separately?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Skindiver today









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Been wearing the Land Shark and Kinetic Tuna a lot. I figured it was time for something different. These don't get much wrist time. SKX007 and SKX009.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SNA411 Flightmaster. Not really a dive watch, but rated at 200m water resistance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OT500...again


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Modern Pepsi today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tockr Air Defender


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Combat Sub


----------



## realRoy (Jan 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

This titanium beauty at 50mm.


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

ipad dbl post error. Feel free to delete as I cannot


----------



## majikat (Jun 12, 2011)

Zodiac Oceanair White!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

majikat said:


> Zodiac Oceanair White!


That's a fun diver.

Pretty cool.

I always have my eye open for a good white diver.

Enjoy!


----------



## Rocknrollwatches (Apr 2, 2018)

Had to do some heavy lifting. This thing takes a beating

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Devil Ray and Drakes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I had forgotten how much I enjoy the puck.










Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Ennebi on Croco shoes


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

"Vintage" sea ground G2-007


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hamilton Pan Europ diver on butterscotch ostrich









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I went jogging. So obviously I needed a 2000 Meter WR , H2O Orca on my wrist to manage the outdoors









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

LLD today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX007J on leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako I










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Gettin ready for next week wearing my Alpinist on a new bracelet with just a hint of gold.
That hint matches and compliments the gold in the dial, without overwhelming the watch.
Whadda ya think?


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pigman (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Daytona for hump day this week


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

GS GMT









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-+


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather today


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

awaiting students


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poor Bathyscaphe on Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather today


So gorgeous. Love that dial.

That one's been with you long enough that I'm thinking it's a keeper!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> So gorgeous. Love that dial.
> 
> That one's been with you long enough that I'm thinking it's a keeper!


Thanks. It's a beauty, a simple design yet striking in the metal. 
It's been a while by my standards  and have no plans to move it at this point. I also love my LE Zenith Cronometro though. 
If I needed $ quick I'd move one of the two but not sure which would win


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2O Dress Orca on BoR all week and I hope for many years ahead.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Will this be the one to keep the reigns on constant flipping and switching? I sure hope so. A big thanks to hungdangnguyen23 for a great transaction. Tuna Sbbn033 arrived today and I must say it provided the biggest knockout punch I think I have ever had from opening a watch box. Bammmmm! Like it said here I am now what are you gonna say?

It simply just is an unapologetic piece of steel that happens to have an unapologetic upgraded quartz movement...it simply states that I will tell you the time and if you forget to check the time I am a big piece of shiny steel that will remind you to look!

But even though I am a big piece of steel I will wear nicely and strangely subdued, when I need to, on your wrist.

Like a strongman who can still bring roses home.

Fantastic watch!









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pigman (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chzman (Mar 25, 2007)

Fresh out of the box.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Bowserboy (Oct 29, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green sub today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. It's a beauty, a simple design yet striking in the metal.
> It's been a while by my standards  and have no plans to move it at this point. I also love my LE Zenith Cronometro though.
> If I needed $ quick I'd move one of the two but not sure which would win


This one's for you


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> This one's for you


 well done  
Check #altoids99dad


I want that Seiko btw


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> well done
> Check #altoids99dad
> 
> 
> I want that Seiko btw


It was a totally coincidence as I had the watch on and then saw someone had left a tin out that they were using for a game. then I thought hey I recognize that tin. Didn't hurt that the bezel sort of matches too. 










We all have our favourite backgrounds!

Yours is unique


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Dankoh69


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Arnie for the weekend. Heading up to VT for the storms 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Flieger Friday! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

TUDOR BBBeta


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Tactico Modded Seiko









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Mod of the watch that shall not be named...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

Citizen Promaster Fugu


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

The U1 on a dark snowy day here in Denver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Oris Titan today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Fave micro









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

'79


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Raymond Weil Freelancer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD...


----------



## pigman (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Starting the weekend early and switching over to the Oceanking


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

The "other" green sub to end the week. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Elevenses then lunch in Vienna.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Domed SKX011J









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

New to me PADI


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Getting my 2 1/2 year old started early .


----------



## himforce25 (Oct 4, 2018)

Jack1775 said:


> Getting my 2 1/2 year old started early .


Omg this is so cute n warm 
Did plan to let ur kids inherit ur watches?

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 MI 8 Lite 發送


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Just received my EO MN strap. Really like the fit!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

Answer: Vintage Heuer 1000 or 844, same as always


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing my Gruppo Gamma Peacemaker bronze on a SNPR Horween English Tan Dublin leather


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

MWW Tatoskok










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

himforce25 said:


> Omg this is so cute n warm
> Did plan to let ur kids inherit ur watches?
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 MI 8 Lite 發送


Thanks! Yes, my kids will inherit my watches when I'm dead and gone. Or at least when I'm an old man. That was one of the selling points to get the green light from my wife when looking at purchasing the SMPc. She liked that our kids/grandkids will be able to own it and think of me. 









One more wrist shot. She hasn't taken the watch off since I resized the bracelet, three hours ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

200m WR so I'm claiming it!





































@robotazky


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

14060M on a nice lazy Saturday afternoon


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

SMP action today









Time is a gift...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

will70 said:


> Will this be the one to keep the reigns on constant flipping and switching? I sure hope so. A big thanks to hungdangnguyen23 for a great transaction. Tuna Sbbn033 arrived today and I must say it provided the biggest knockout punch I think I have ever had from opening a watch box. Bammmmm! Like it said here I am now what are you gonna say?
> 
> It simply just is an unapologetic piece of steel that happens to have an unapologetic upgraded quartz movement...it simply states that I will tell you the time and if you forget to check the time I am a big piece of shiny steel that will remind you to look!
> 
> ...


They wear a lot smaller than the size would imply. I still occasionally miss my ninja. And having the quartz makes it a terrific grab-and-go watch. Congrats and hopefully it will remain with you for s few years!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Going back through my watch box while I wait for an incoming.










Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## angeleno310 (Nov 19, 2018)

I took my Seamaster Aqua Terra our to a museum.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oceanking


----------



## pigman (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko on WatchSteward


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## himforce25 (Oct 4, 2018)

Jack1775 said:


> Thanks! Yes, my kids will inherit my watches when I'm dead and gone. Or at least when I'm an old man. That was one of the selling points to get the green light from my wife when looking at purchasing the SMPc. She liked that our kids/grandkids will be able to own it and think of me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha thats good to know 
Maybe u can take more pics of the interaction of ur kids with ur watches(if u think of privacy of ur kids, u can just take the pic of their hands) 

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 MI 8 Lite 發送


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi, my Top Diver.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

We got 8" of snow last night and we will received another 16" today 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mhutch said:


>


Your pictures are always broken for me. I'm not sure why. I use Tapatalk.

@robotazky


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

59yukon01 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Great combo and one of my favorite watches to take in the ocean.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

mtbmike said:


> Great combo and one of my favorite watches to take in the ocean.




Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## usa-60 (Nov 11, 2018)

mtbmike said:


> Great combo and one of my favorite watches to take in the ocean.


Nice Seiko, cool color!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spinnaker Ti Tesei on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Luke_Who (Mar 7, 2013)

Enjoying my new purchase !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Spinnaker Ti Tesei on DrunkArtStraps canvas


Clearly a nod to the 62MAS but I like it 

I'll go check it out.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*BATHYS Benthic mother-of-pearl face*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

Brought the Zelos for a Sunday stroll


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

Maratac SR-3









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More H2O Orca









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller for an afternoon hike with my daughter and dog


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Elkhorn Tavern










@robotazky


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Just got this in...... TechnoMarine diver.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Love that dial colour. Very nice.


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Oris Aquis Depth Gauge ...and The Greatest Of All Time!


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

Apologies ...double post


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko Turtle STO to end SeikoSunday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 13819161


Love these older Benthic with the smaller (44) case and 2892 auto mvt


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

Beautiful shot! And watch, of course!

Did you use a photo-camera or just a smartphone?



boatswain said:


> Oceanking


Inviato dal mio LG-H870 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rickyriz said:


> Beautiful shot! And watch, of course!
> 
> Did you use a photo-camera or just a smartphone?
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-H870 utilizzando Tapatalk


Thanks!

Just an older smartphone 

Keeping going with the Oceanking again today too.


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Just an older smartphone
> 
> Keeping going with the Oceanking again today too.


Nice! Thank you!

Inviato dal mio LG-H870 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

kevinlucci said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like that sandwich dial. Rare on a diver.

@robotazky


----------



## Ptolamy (Jan 19, 2019)

Seiko SKX007 mod with Yobokies smooth bezel and vintage omega style dial/hands!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## The Hulio47 (Dec 9, 2018)

Blumo on brown leather strap, cut down to fit the lugs. Strap is is a knockoff for the Apple Watch!


----------



## ElliotH11 (Feb 10, 2016)

The lume looks electric!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Arrived today. Have a great day gents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! The SNM 031 White Samurai gets the Wrist today! 😁😍❄🏯🌊


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

GoodLord said:


> Oris Aquis Depth Gauge ...and The Greatest Of All Time!
> 
> View attachment 13819491


Agreed (and great watch also).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Even though it's below zero with the wind, at least the sun is out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

PO









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Orca on strapcode bandoleer









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## liangliangyu (Nov 22, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pigman (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

LLD to begin the week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Daily grind with the faithful RLT75


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

My newest Vostok mod with blue Superluminova









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Magrette


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Vdb again. Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova (Oct 15, 2018)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Jeep99dad said:


> Taking my better half to dinner for our 18th anniversary and wearing my GdDad's vintage Seamaster chrono.
> 
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


Wow beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova (Oct 15, 2018)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 8228874
> 
> 
> 312 tonight.


How does the Panerai feel, I'm thinking about purchasing my first one but kinda on the fence

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I just unpacked this Sub, love it 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bendodds360 said:


> Vdb again. Have a great day!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a serious chunk of metal!

Enjoy your new VDB!

I'll enjoy vicariously due to my humble wrists


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

boatswain said:


> That is a serious chunk of metal!
> 
> Enjoy your new VDB!
> 
> I'll enjoy vicariously due to my humble wrists


I know everyone keeps saying the big watch fad has passed... I guess I'm behind the times in all honesty, it is big but it feels about the same size as my AD model 50. It's big, but it fits! Anyway. I'm happy to carry the weight for others.

Thanks for the kind comments.

Ben.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

Putting the Zelos away for the week


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The Blue Coral Sumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙💙💙🌊


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX007J









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Longines Heritage Military COSD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gruppo Gamma Bronze Peacemaker on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## pigman (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tisell Submersible


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Today it's.... the ESQ BlackFin, affordable diver. Original strap is a bit stiff but altogether usable.


----------



## Luke_Who (Mar 7, 2013)

The honeymoon continues on this cold, snowy Tuesday !!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

The PO









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## alemiha (Dec 10, 2012)

Ball day.










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

switched to Dive Master 500 for the afternoon


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

Had to take it off while playing around some bunsen burners haha


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Japan Coast Guard Frogman








GWF-D1000jcg-9


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa BellDiver 1 PVD back on its bracelet


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tbechtx said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Stormy night


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Happy hump day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SBGR261









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The SPB 031 50th Anniversary Green Thailand LE Sumo gets the Wrist today! 😍🐲🐉💚🖤🌊


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Bringing some color into this cold and grey wintersday.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JasonEdward (Jan 2, 2017)

1/23/19

Wearing the Christopher Ward C65 Trident Diver............


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

motzbueddel said:


> Bringing some color into this cold and grey wintersday..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beaut.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Desk diving again. Sigh...

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oceanking


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 13823737
> 
> 
> View attachment 13823739


Beautiful shots! That nato strap is very nice!

Inviato dal mio LG-H870 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 13828167


Love that non AC!

Enjoy


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Grand Seiko









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Traska Freediver


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

OWC









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Submariner


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The SBDX 017 MM300 gets the Wrist today! 😍🖤🌊


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jota









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Went with the Blancpain Bathyscaphe on a French gris DrunkArtStraps


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

The LLD on a wintery day in Denver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ETA Cave Dweller II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Liberty Prime (Jan 13, 2018)

Glycine Combat Sub









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swapped to H2O dress orca, blue inner double dome module, strapcode bandoleer bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

I sure like the glowing brushed/satin finish on this case and bezel







Marathon TSAR41, Erika's Vintage MN


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Omega Seamaster on Seiko Marinemaster strap. I've struggled to find a rubber strap I like for this watch, but I think this works nicely. Makes the Omega look a lot more serious...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pigman (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spending the evening with the sexy 103 on canvas


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Wearing this cold piece of steel at the moment....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> Swapped to H2O dress orca, blue inner double dome module, strapcode bandoleer bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the blue of that dial


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wore the Oceanking most of the day

(Shameless pic from yesterday)









Swapped briefly this evening after cracking open a fresh Avalon!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

SKX013 on leather NATO:


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Hi


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

So pleased to put this one on.

Have a great night gents.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday Everyone! The SHC 061 Carbon Fiber Sawtooth gets the Wrist today! 😍🐟⚡🖤🌊


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 
Been a rough week at home and work. Very much looking forward to a chill weekend.

Farer Pointing II LE to close the work week.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

A Cold Orange Turtle (Case Back: 98.6 degrees; Top Surface of Crystal: 12 degrees)...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

CFK-OB said:


> Omega Seamaster on Seiko Marinemaster strap. I've struggled to find a rubber strap I like for this watch, but I think this works nicely. Makes the Omega look a lot more serious...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love it! 
expensive watches suffer from owners not being prone to putting a little imagination/ fantasy into them,
thumbs up to anyone making them interesting


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

New-to-me Raven Trekker


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

DA









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Russian Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## alemiha (Dec 10, 2012)

One of my favorite, usually I don't like dress watches, but this one is inexplicable fabulous. Also, the sound of the alarm reminds me my granddad's table clock.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

SKX Marathon SAR mod.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Love the STO turtle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

TGIF!!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> Love the STO turtle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

EMG Nemo..........day three










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Karlskrona









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pigman (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

alemiha said:


> One of my favorite, usually I don't like dress watches, but this one is inexplicable fabulous. Also, the sound of the alarm reminds me my granddad's table clock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know, elegant and just a touch of sportive essence: very nice! 

Inviato dal mio LG-H870 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

TGIF


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Zodiac.


----------



## tristanhilton85 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

New piece. Big thanks to USMC0321 for going out of his way to help me get it.

Have a great weekend gents! I will.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

First day with the Nodus Avalon


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

boatswain said:


> First day with the Nodus Avalon


Great pics. As always

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bendodds360 said:


> Great pics. As always
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks B!


A new watch is always good for some inspiration 

I have really been enjoying your posts too of late. You have had some nice pieces going


----------



## Aussie Paul (Feb 25, 2018)

Omega Planet Ocean 8900, Titanium


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

GS









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Saturday morning workout  with the Arnie.
How ironic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Mod On Jubilee


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Becoming very attached to this one.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Crepas Loggerhead 
















*


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Becoming very attached to this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy to see why 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Easy to see why
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bladeshot (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## pigman (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

Uploading using mobile site. 
Any suggestions how to rotate the pic?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Avalon


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

It's another Kav day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## gringosteve (Jan 18, 2014)

Wearing my Citizen Auto, winding my Seiko 5










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Watching the sky open up at the Rolex 24. For the first time this weekend I'm happy to be watching from my couch rather than being trackside.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

SBDX017









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sea Storm on Toshi leather



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

65 today. Wearing my SMP









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

60 atmos









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

Dive Master 500


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

3 days in a row


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Semper said:


>


Which reference is this? looks beautiful!


----------



## pmuskin01 (Jul 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

IPA said:


> Which reference is this? looks beautiful!


Thanks buddy! It was a project for Spanish Forum "Relojes Especiales". It's not on the catalogue, as is a limited edition


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

Semper said:


> Thanks buddy! It was a project for Spanish Forum "Relojes Especiales". It's not on the catalogue, as is a limited edition


I see. Thank you for your quick reply!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ceebee said:


> 65 today. Wearing my SMP
> 
> View attachment 13837299
> 
> ...


Congratulations! 

Have a great day and year.

PS. Love great SMP
The new model has really grown on me especially in its classic black attire.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

slow_mo said:


>


Beautiful SLA

But I have to admit I am more curious what that object in the background is?


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Mornin'!








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

ceebee said:


> 65 today. Wearing my SMP
> 
> View attachment 13837299
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fotis Calphas (May 25, 2014)

Airman on the road









Στάλθηκε από το VTR-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Scurfa MS17, one of 3 Scurfa watches that are more or less the only ones in use these days










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ter 5 years without jumping I'm still able to ride this ATV 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blnr


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

layin lo with 007...


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

NY0040


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Love me some meteorite.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still visiting Avalon


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seiko Sunday...great week ahead folks!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Tudor


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 13839619


Very cool sumo. Great dial.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Day 4


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

My new Breitling









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX009J to start the week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Today Certina DS PH200M 
- wrong date, sorry.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as yesterday but was too busy to post.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

...









Dankoh69


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2O Orca and a desk diving suit









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

Hope everyone's week is starting off well.


----------



## MattyMatt (Sep 18, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swapped to a BoR bracelet for the blue Monday H2O orca









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

View attachment DSC_0006.JPG


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Traska Freediver tonight 
A very nice watch and strong value even at $400 new

Thanks


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Neptune.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

aw17 said:


> View attachment 13842069


I like that one


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Phantom Black Avalon.

Going to go on a run with this one I think to get to know each other


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

helson sd45 # 218


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Still this guy.










Have s great week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

UFO today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Zodiac GrandRally today


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

Biggest watch in my collection yet surprisingly one of the most comfortable pieces to wear


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Just caught me a "VIPERFISH"
















*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

garydusa said:


> *Just caught me a "VIPERFISH"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome.

NFWs are serious watches. I always kind of liked the Shumate.

Have fun!


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Glycine









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

BD by jppellet, on Flickr
*Big Date, today*


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

1985 Turtle On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon ⚫⚫


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


I really like that one! Love the brushed grey dial.


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

G Shock for me


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The 053 Blue MAS gets the Wrist today! 😍💙💙💙


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49K on canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New Cave Dweller (STP1-11)


















Here it's Currently -8 Fahrenheit (-31F WindChill)








*


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13826221


If you ever... I'm interested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13824831
> 
> 
> View attachment 13824833


What's this !?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Baby it's cold outside.....









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the old  today









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Fozzaru said:


> What's this !?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a modified Invicta 8926ob: case work be me, custom dial, hands from Dagaz, Insert from Tiger Concepts and crystal from Esslinger


----------



## gringosteve (Jan 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Really enjoying this one. Despite the 47mm dia, the largest in my collection, the short l2l makes it very wearable on my girly wrist.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Bendodds360 said:


> Happy hump day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sooo beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

redzebra said:


> It is a modified Invicta 8926ob: case work be me, custom dial, hands from Dagaz, Insert from Tiger Concepts and crystal from Esslinger


If you modd and build please put me on your list. I'm a follower from now on. Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

skyefalcon6 said:


> View attachment 13845897


Nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Swordfish for during the day


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Cetina DS PH200M:


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Certina DS PH200M:


----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

Feeling sporty today. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

Trying out a new camera app.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Worldtimer Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

At work earlier so please excuse the lint


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

Something elegant for tonight


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Avalon for the evening


----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Nodus Avalon for the evening


Let me guess... a glass of soda water?

Great pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Luke_Who (Mar 7, 2013)

-7°c in England.


----------



## pigman (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Seiko SRP775 for today









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105-8119 from June'73









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Domed On Leather









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bendodds360 said:


> Let me guess... a glass of soda water?
> 
> Great pic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nailed it


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Orca Dive with strapcode super engineer 2










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

Best sweeping second hand in the business...


----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Nailed it


What camera are you using?

My is taking hideous pictures in comparison to all the other members posting beautiful shots.


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

hugof3C said:


> View attachment 13841463


Are you wearing it in reverse mode?! And I like the Orient strap...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

aw17 said:


> View attachment 13842069


Where from?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13845321


Never heard of...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13843609
> 
> 
> View attachment 13843611
> ...


This is very elegant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> H2o Orca Dive with strapcode super engineer 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool timepiece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just got this in and love it. The case lines and finish are fantastic My turtle won't survive this


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just got this in and love it. The case lines and finish are fantastic My turtle won't survive this


More importantly, congrats on the correctly aligned chapter ring lol. Where did you purchase from?

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Fozzaru said:


> Are you wearing it in reverse mode?! And I like the Orient strap...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sometimes do, yes, 
the strap is really outstanding, much thicker than seiko's at the lugs and the new material, which I assume is the same silicone compound seiko's converting their vented straps to, is sublime.


----------



## rtsaintly (Sep 1, 2011)

Orthos commander 300 no date


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

raheelc said:


> More importantly, congrats on the correctly aligned chapter ring lol. Where did you purchase from?
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Thanks  I got it used on a forum


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just got this in and love it. The case lines and finish are fantastic My turtle won't survive this


Right on!

Welcome aboard⚫

Looking forward to your strap choices. I'm stuck on the Scurfa


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

gh0stleader said:


> What camera are you using?
> 
> My is taking hideous pictures in comparison to all the other members posting beautiful shots.


I'm just using an older iPhone (and lots of practice and mistakes)

Rolling along with the Avalon.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

This









Time is a gift...


----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I'm just using an older iPhone (and lots of practice and mistakes)
> 
> Rolling along with the Avalon.


Looks great bro!

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

My Holy Grail without spending a fortune! She's Polarizing... Eterna Kontiki Four Hands









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Nailed it


BOOM!

Don't let that stop you, perfect pics... as always

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

gh0stleader said:


> What camera are you using?
> 
> My is taking hideous pictures in comparison to all the other members posting beautiful shots.


User error?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SBGR261









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

b'oris said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice strap.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

H558-5000 Arnie May-82 seemed like the obvious choice today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday with the Eldridge on DrunkArtStraps canvas 
TGIF


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Beating the cold and snow today with my SAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Same strapcode super engineer 24mm bracelet with 2 different swapped H2O heads









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

On a 2 piece NATO


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 4..... Sometimes you just get on a roll.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

New arrival from Hong Kong! SNE497P1. Initial impressions-me likey. (Comes on a bracelet but I threw on a Perlon.)

I've owned a couple of 300m Tunas...nice to have something a bit smaller and a lot lighter.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the new arrived, Steinhart OVM. HAGWE Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

layin lo with 007...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Daily Diver


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## pigman (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13853001
> 
> 
> View attachment 13853003


I love seeing that Huldra


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

Bendodds360 said:


> User error?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grrrrr 

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


>


This is so ugly it's beautiful!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13853001
> 
> 
> View attachment 13853003


must bring your aevig babies to the GTG tomorrow


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13853001
> 
> 
> View attachment 13853003


must bring your aevig babies to the GTG tomorrow


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Seiko SBDC063 tonight


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

On the lifts at Vail









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

francorx said:


> On the lifts at Vail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't drop the phone!

Nice Oris!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon evening


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Ma USA Today.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

88 GMT by jppellet, on Flickr

GMT is my complication


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3xtra (Nov 5, 2007)

Watch for today.









Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Becoming very attached to this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many watches have come and gone for me and many are still here that don't get worn, but I throw my turtle on once a week minimum and love it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Eterna









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

7548-700F August 1981
New pickup 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The San Martin GMT









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I need double dome, BoR bracelet, and blue in my watch life









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Really loving this Seiko on the blue Scurfa rubber


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the Orient Ray II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Weekend Work









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta Saturday









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon (still ) for Saturday


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

126710


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

Something old school tonight.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Sumo









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Took the new one skiing today - no problems at 12,000 feet!









Last run of the day. Legs were tired but nothing disastrous.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Shhhhhhh. I'm colluding now.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



TradeKraft said:


>


Lovely watch... Just got this Eterna.









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SBGR261









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Tudor


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

cairoanan said:


>


?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Fozzaru said:


> ?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maratac SR-35


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Submariner today


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

The honeymoon continues









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## wesayhowdyhere (May 16, 2016)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday! The SRP 313 Dracula Monster gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️❤🖤🦇


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

Love the mesh bracelet Bulova produces.


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Wasn't sure if it would be too big but wanted to try a Sumo out. Can't wait for the replacement insert to get here...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hiking with my wife and Steinhart OVM. -19 and Wind was at 50 mph on the 2500ft top 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

Crepas tektite


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Great White


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ScurfaSunday


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster Sunday



















With a little Avalon on the side


----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

Looking great bro!


----------



## barkerville (Oct 12, 2009)

Wearing my new SUN065P1. Have a good evening all.


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

GMTs by jppellet, on Flickr

One thing for sure: it will be a 44mm GMT


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhauke (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After using a pressure washer for 6 straight hours it's time to relax and watch the game.










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Shameless Double Dip for today



















Planned on wearing the SMP only part of the day but it just took over. Love it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Yellow one 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

ghosty mc ghostface


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX007J to start the day with a mid day change to a incoming beauty 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

CASIO DW-290 - 1° MISSION IMPOSSIBLE WATCH


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress polish, grey inner single dome, aquadive 24mm BoR bracelet on Monday commute









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

Seamaster AT braving the rain today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Orange Avalon today









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Staying with this for day 3 until FedEx shows up.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

The honeymoon continues...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Early blue monday swap









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Just put OEM rubber strap on today. Verdict still out on if like- regardless- happyMonday!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Staying with this for day 3 until FedEx shows up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and what are they bringing?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> ...and what are they bringing?


Fresh off the truck.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival on a Drunkartstrap canvas.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Fresh off the truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!

Beautiful sunburst grey Dial.

I had a feeling it would be a Seiko


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Beautiful sunburst grey Dial.
> 
> I had a feeling it would be a Seiko


Thanks! I'm predictably boring like that. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks! I'm predictably boring like that.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Or...dedicated to consistency


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

RLT on daytime duty


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival Orange Arnie 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

6 titles!! Go Patriots!!!


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

Sinn EZM13 (500m WR), Erika's Vintage MN


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

This one today.

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

Don't mind the date, i always never change the dates on my automatics


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SBDC063 on Scurfa rubber  for dinner and a beer


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

Planet Ocean 8800.
Smitten with this one!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Milly









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tickythebull said:


> Milly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top shelf!


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

MM300...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Irf (May 30, 2012)

Citizen Promaster today:


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blumo









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Steinhart GMT


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Orange Arnie day two









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

m

@robotazky


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Transocean Tuesday


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o 6.7mm sapphire dress case, blue sandwich









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

I've been spoiled by the quick set hour changing at the first crown pull position. 
So convenient when you're traveling and you're OCD about your watch being synced.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

7002 Mod On Jubilee









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Lunch break









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beach Hound (Jun 1, 2014)

From this mornings post in the F71 page...O1VM V2.5 (I think)


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Marathon today.










Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blumo









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The SRP D15 Limited Edition "Blue Spot Butterflyfish" Yellow Baby Tuna on Chains gets the Wrist today! 😍🐠🥫⛓


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Old Poljot Military









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca , 4mm double dome sapphire blue sandwich, on dress outer held by aquadive BoR









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

anrex said:


> -


Great dial


----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

Still rocking the Certina while traveling


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Today is the Event bronze diver.

love the green!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Jonah81 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing my nine1one today on custom ostrich


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Night out.

Me with the MONTA Oceanking and Mrs B with the Halios Seaforth II Abyss Sapphire


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Imbiton said:


> H2o orca , 4mm double dome sapphire blue sandwich, on dress outer held by aquadive BoR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combo.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blumo









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## ckng2000 (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The SRP D15 Limited Edition "Blue Spot Butterflyfish" Yellow Baby Tuna on Chains gets the Wrist today! 😍🐠🥫⛓


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

SKX all week this week. New OEM rubber strap is probably staying on a while. Happy Thursday!


----------



## Jo1s (Oct 13, 2018)

Abyss 2 with its lum )


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Certina DS PH200M on grey/taupe leather:


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6138-0011 August 1976









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o going to work









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo SKX007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Back home and new watch on the wrist after days of wearing the AS. 
I went with the BP Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather. 
Have a great day 
B


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still this.....









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

``


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

Thinking about getting the flat end strapcode oyster.
Any opinions?


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

SKX009


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

New bezel insert installed:


----------



## soubido (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

wilfreb said:


> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Those will age very gracefully. I've gotten to where I can just sense where a watch will end up down the road, and I think that one's a classic.

@robotazky


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

soubido said:


> View attachment 13870173


Wow. That's stout man. Nice piece.

@robotazky


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Tulk on Python - a guilty pleasure twice over

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

guy5150 said:


> New bezel insert installed:
> 
> View attachment 13870129


Awesome upgrade with that ceramic bezel !


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> Awesome upgrade with that ceramic bezel !


Thank you! I was hoping to find a matte bezel insert, but couldn't find one. In hindsight, I think this one suits the watch nicely, and reminds me a bit of the LE sumo that was a released a couple years ago.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

guy5150 said:


> Thank you! I was hoping to find a matte bezel insert, but couldn't find one. In hindsight, I think this one suits the watch nicely, and reminds me a bit of the LE sumo that was a released a couple years ago.


Yeah it does. I had that watch and was thinking the same.

@robotazky


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Farer today


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sinn 103st on English Tan Dublin


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice work today folks! 
Lots of good ones. 

Well, aren't they all? 
Doesn't need to be new, exciting or expensive really, just ticking along and making you smile 

Making me smile today is the Nodus Avalon


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Have a good night everyone


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

View attachment 13870825


Have a good night everyone


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

|>


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Speedmaster









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

MM300...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Cravings7 (Jan 18, 2019)

CFK-OB said:


> MM300...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Lume


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Tisell Submersible









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBDC053 on Tropic


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6309-7049 July-1980 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s2sera2 (Aug 20, 2018)

Lume fix


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Staying with the SRPC23J for another day.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

45.5mm PO 8500 CoAxial Chronometer  43.5mm PO 8900 CoAxial Master Chronometer









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Steinhart OVM


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

Still rocking this


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

SKX-Cerakote was on the wrist this week









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> SKX-Cerakote was on the wrist this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shots


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

wilfreb said:


> 45.5mm PO 8500 CoAxial Chronometer  43.5mm PO 8900 CoAxial Master Chronometer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 CO-AXIAL !!!


----------



## sandjunkie (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Lume's OK!
PAM 88 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 II


----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

thejames1 said:


> SKX-Cerakote was on the wrist this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's ....... gorgeous!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Rbq (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I can't wear these big ones to work, so it's nice to strap em' on for the weekend.

Enjoy yours

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jimmer68 (Aug 7, 2018)

Doxa sub 300 silver lung......this one exceeded all expectations

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmer68 (Aug 7, 2018)

But I might put this one on later for Football.....COYS

(Come on you Saints)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekmonkey (Jun 5, 2017)

My only non-GShock watch in my collection


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Seiko Sumo


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SRP D15 Limited Edition "Blue Spot Butterflyfish" Yellow Baby Tuna on Chains gets the Wrist today! 😍🐠🥫⛓


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

6.7mm sapphire, h2o Orca dress issued 2 years ago by h2o-watch









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Saturday! Seiko and Cappuccino kinda morning!?!?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's almost that time of year for me.










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

Snow time


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

The midday switch to the orange Arnie 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

amg786 said:


> View attachment 13875217
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 MONSTER !!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that Turquise!


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Sat









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko SKZ269

LOUVER DIAL !!!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The UFO today!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> The UFO today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot number 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcush (Aug 8, 2018)

kid has good taste


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Hot number
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You!

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## icewave (Feb 4, 2019)

The most comfortable piece I own









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Modern/Vintage -







ninja turtle  on vintage Korean War canvas 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Andowatch Vintage Chrono Diver


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o court break









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna on ToxicNato again.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Sunday Funday!


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Went with the one on the left today.

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the GG Peacemaker on a super soft DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## pigman (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Dweller


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

GMT by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fire and ice today


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Uncle Seiko BOR!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Nice


Thanks so much 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Full metal square


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

OM









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

..my sport many years ago.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle  on Larry's z199









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monday blue with the 4mm double dome H2o dress case on strapcode's bandoleer bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cheap Sub today









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)

ROLEX Daytona


----------



## Jonah81 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

Day off is always Planet Ocean day


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

castlk said:


> View attachment 13880499


What is this one? Looks great!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pepsi to start the week


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

I can't think of a reason to take this one off! I know it's not for everyone, but I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Mido Ocean Star- great bracelet w quick adjust clasp, comfortable, perfect size 42.5, great movement, very thin, screw down crown.... I think Mido has just become my favorite brand.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Avalon and some fresh supplies for a little WIS craft project ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alkin Model1 on DrunkArtStraps singlepass canvas


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Devil..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival!! 7548-7000 on z199 bracelet January/1984
Was originally acquired from and serviced by Spencer Klein.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I need to switch up my sport coats more often.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Not quite a diver, but close


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

4mm dome sapphire, h2o dress case on strapcode super engineer ll









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just realized I've had this one for almost 4 years now. I'd say it's earned keeper status for sure.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## s2sera2 (Aug 20, 2018)

Just killin time in the forums...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sandjunkie (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

EO strap. Thanks @studiompd!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Avalon and getting started on a project


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Nodus Avalon and getting started on a project


Weren't you getting started yesterday0.O

Good luck with it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

guy5150 said:


> EO strap. Thanks @studiompd!
> 
> View attachment 13884659
> 
> ...


Great pairing, matches perfectly!


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

CH6 bronze today


----------



## socalmustang (Sep 26, 2013)

Oris Divers Date 44. My go to daily desk diver.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bendodds360 said:


> Weren't you getting started yesterday0.O
> 
> Good luck with it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hah. Yesterday was some supplies arriving. But I guess I had started on other parts before. Since it's a double hobby combo it's relegated to some deep spare time. Progress will likely be slower than expected. Still some progress today


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

GMT it does say 10 bar on the back and has a srew down crown.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Speedy now.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Red MM300
View attachment 13886799


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

7548-7000 on z199. January, 1984
Still honeymooning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Longines...


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

My travel companion, super easy to read on all conditions, the quick hour adjust function is awesome for changing time zones, that blue dial and bezel are killing me









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Gonna be wearing this combo for a while I think:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon


----------



## socalmustang (Sep 26, 2013)

PO 2500D...









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Turtle









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather today


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105-8119 June-73










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca 6.7mm thick sapphire, dress polished variant re-issued in 2017









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmustang (Sep 26, 2013)

Luminox Field Day Date









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

7040 on Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

009 on mesh. All day, almost every day...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

Great to see you, Mr. NSA







JLC NSA, Erika's Swick MN


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

.









Sent from my Google Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
G.


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

It looks the part and I don't dive.

Seiko SRPB39K1 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tbechtx said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice combo!

Don't see to many white avidivers. 

How do you find the dial legibility with the low contrast between the white dial and C3 indices?


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! The Mailbox Fresh Squale 1521 50 ATMOS Onda Azzurro Black gets the Wrist! 😍💙💙💙🖤🌊


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

darth_radb said:


> Evening Switch! The Mailbox Fresh Squale 1521 50 ATMOS Onda Azzurro Black gets the Wrist! ??????
> 
> View attachment 13891883


Pretty cool.

Congratulations and enjoy the honeymoon.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

GS









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## teo_cr (Sep 6, 2017)

icewave said:


> The most comfortable piece I own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Festina! You don't see many Festinas around


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Schiaparelli 60's skin diver because it's only lightly raining today...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tennis and H2o WR levels









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Arnie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca on supple leather









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Mido OS Ti


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

This may be the last day of a looong run with the Avalon. Still loving it. Just Time to mix it up a bit.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

More seiko...


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

With several watches entering rotation in the last couple months it's been a long time since I've worn this:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Still this









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

ChaseOne said:


> 009 on mesh. All day, almost every day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is my fave SKX mod ever: that handset and mesh, wow...


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Steinhart OVM

View attachment 13895055


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Watch Free Fall said:


> I think this is my fave SKX mod ever: that handset and mesh, wow...


Thanks! Just got the sapphire put in yesterday.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK)







​


----------



## Rbq (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## robrobsen (Apr 3, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Oldtimer









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

T3C said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Super cool


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Dark turtle









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## GeirA (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Central minutes chrono









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress, double dome 4mm sapphire, on strapcode super engineer ll.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> H2o orca dress, double dome 4mm sapphire, on strapcode super engineer ll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish they'd get those turbine bezels back in stock !


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Watches & Wonders Miami event









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Not my Ulysses









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H. Moser beauty. Not mine.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Having fun with the new Borealis camo rubber on the Portus Cale


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> H. Moser beauty. Not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a gorgeous dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Seiko MM300









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Seaforth and the completed project I've been teasing. A bedside watch valet tray.

I'm no DMCBanshee but it'll do.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Halios Seaforth and the completed project I've been teasing. A bedside watch valet tray.
> 
> I'm no DMCBanshee but it'll do.


Boatswain, do you just walk around with a DSLR around your neck? Your pics are beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

guy5150 said:


> Boatswain, do you just walk around with a DSLR around your neck? Your pics are beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks kindly.

In fact I just walk around with an old iPhone in my pocket


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Seaforth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great combo.

The contrasting sapphire looks excellent.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Waiting on mod parts but the watch arrived today. It was raining so I popped on a bezel I had in the parts box and put it on a bracelet. I feel bad about tearing it all apart once the dial, hands and bezel get here.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Vintage vdb on my brand new 28mm Dobra strap. My first strap from him, and it won't be my last...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Angles don't come much sharper than these...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seanyc5 (Dec 29, 2018)

Lovely that is!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Turtle









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Sub


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Getting the workout out of the way. 7548-7000 on Z199 along for the ride









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## JeffL (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

A Chris Ward today.


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Revue Thommen Airspeed 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMatt (Sep 18, 2018)

Beater from AliEx...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Lots of nice watches. I love the variety.


@robotazky


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Fresh from the mailbox.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## thepartsguy (Feb 17, 2019)

Sorry I don't have many pricey watches. My best is my Heuer 844, but I currently wear either this Victorinox Classic 241545 or an Invicta 8026. I have maybe 10 other watches. This is my first post here


----------



## thepartsguy (Feb 17, 2019)

View attachment 13900331

Sorry I don't have many pricey watches. My best is my Heuer 844, but I currently wear either this Victorinox Classic 241545 or an Invicta 8926. I have maybe 10 other watches. This is my first post here.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thepartsguy (Feb 17, 2019)

sorry about the typo .. one of my other watches is an Invicta 8926 with the Omega style bezel and Seiko movement. I probably wear it the most since I work in a car dealership and beat up my stuff. Just recently got the Victorinox.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

My best attempt trying to get boatswain-level pics with an iPhone. I'll keep practicing...
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Happy #SeikoSunday with #BarnacleBillTheSeiko My trusty, crusty, 1991 7002. I love the wabi sabi on this piece.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko @ Turrialba Volcano









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Dress variants all Sunday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth Sunday ☕


----------



## grizzlebar (Oct 20, 2018)

Only because I wear the MT-G for work stuff


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Turtle again.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Relaxing with my 12 years old Lab









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress polished, blue inner sandwich 6.7mm sapphire for most of this coming week









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the new arrived. Marathon JDD, it's a Big Boy.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth Today


----------



## Spiker1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Beautiful day for a walk in the snow.

OWC MS-9411 A-10 custom black on blue on blue iSO.


----------



## breitlingso08 (Jun 14, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Spiker1 said:


> View attachment 13904499
> 
> 
> Beautiful day for a walk in the snow.
> ...


Love OWC


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Were I a diver I think this would do it.

Aragon Dive Master 2-18-19 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gotta love these amazing quality and looks great. But won't be able to keep it, with the Toppers LE on preorder, this will need to go 
For now I'll enjoy it though 









Like that peekaboo day lume


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Gotta love these amazing quality and looks great. But won't be able to keep it, with the Toppers LE on preorder, this will need to go
> For now I'll enjoy it though
> 
> 
> ...


That toppers is sweet


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Arctic Diver.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm starting the week with the 14060M on canvas


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Batial









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Vintage Seiko 5 Moon Phase 
Full moon tonite ! BEWARE !!







View attachment 13906165


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Gilt turtle.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Starting with the Seaforth 1 blue


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

masterdelgado said:


> View attachment 13907017
> 
> 
> Regards
> Gustavo


Nice watch and great textures!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received a Bead of Rices bracelet that I mounted on 6309-7049









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

My well worn SBDC025 w S.C. ratchet clasp for today ...while I await the Moon/Frost monster SBDC037 to arrive -from the same member I got this one!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

70' Soviet Beast : Vostok Amphibian


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13907449
> 
> 
> View attachment 13907451


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Tuna.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmustang (Sep 26, 2013)

Harsh picture from my beat up phone, but the flash brings out the wave dial on my Oris Divers Date.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Traska Freediver for the evening. 
It's really a great watch for the $, highly recommended 
Love their mint dial too or the PVD version.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> @robotazky


Very nice 

Just looked into those the other day


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sinn 103 Diapal today


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Apnea chrono


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Just got this Aquagraph









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

On Seaforth Rd at Seaforth Restaurant in Boulder Beach Cape Town

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

CSanter said:


> On Seaforth Rd at Seaforth Restaurant in Boulder Beach Cape Town
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's fantastic!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

All business today.

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Wearing the Farer Lander GMT on their tan barenia strap. Still a favorite of mine.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)

I gave the Seiko and Citizen the day off.


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> STO turtle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 STO BLUE WHALE !!!


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Eterna 









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

CFK-OB said:


> Angles don't come much sharper than these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GODD! Great watch!

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Aquagraph









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

TC


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great day Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Skx day!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Doing my part to STO. 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

omega...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Wednesday


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## MattyMatt (Sep 18, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

MM200


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MM on canvas for hump day this week


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> MM on canvas for hump day this week


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tobgolo18 (Jun 21, 2018)

.









Enviado de meu SM-A520F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Evening switch to the Gavox Avidiver

⚓


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Doing my part to STO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 STO BLUE WHALE !!!


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

4mm sapphire, double dome H2o Dress case on strapcode super engineer ll









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

CSanter said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A crisp start with the Avidiver


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Parnis Batman









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)

SBDC065 Great Blue Hole.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the dark blue colour


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Aquagraph









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

boatswain said:


> I love the dark blue colour


Thanks, me too! I'm getting to the point where I want all of my watches to be blue haha!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

My bad, double post


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Enjoying my 16610LV today


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

USMC0321 said:


>


Waz'dat with the sterile dial?! You kill me with your pieces... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> H2o orca dress polished, blue inner sandwich 6.7mm sapphire for most of this coming week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This IS a watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 13904435


 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the need of a reserve indicator on a diver?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

masterdelgado said:


> View attachment 13907017
> 
> 
> Regards
> Gustavo


Classy and smart.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13907449
> 
> 
> View attachment 13907451


Is this a NTH?! Sooo cool - where from?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13910835
> 
> 
> View attachment 13910837
> ...


B&H stands for what?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Gavinr said:


> View attachment 13911489


Nice dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13913759


This looks like a TC...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Anyone else experiencing déjà vu? Love the enthusiasm, but just use the ‘like’ button like the rest of us.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Fozzaru said:


> Is this a NTH?! Sooo cool - where from?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a TC with a BSH dial. I built it.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Fozzaru said:


> B&H stands for what?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's BSH: Brotherhood of Submariner Homages

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Fozzaru said:


> This looks like a TC...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a TC it's a gen

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Fozzaru said:


> This IS a watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bought new from H2O 2 years ago, sold it for not appreciating it 1.5 years ago, and found the very same one with my own name printed on the warranty card, back home for good!!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DontBlinkWRX (May 19, 2017)

Steinhart OVM on the Vintage Steinhart strap. I am almost as impressed with the strap as the watch! I wish more companies would offer them at the prices Steinhart does, I would gladly spend the money to get brand matched straps. Free 10 day shipping from Germany to boot.


----------



## GeirA (Feb 16, 2019)

Steinhart Ocean one


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Kremke Subzilla


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday Everyone! The SRP 251 Orange Baby Tuna MOD gets the Wrist today! 😍🐠🥫🌊


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Big sharky LE









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday with the beautiful Eldridge ona clockwork synergy strap


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

UFO August '76









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Vintage Gruen day...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Davosa Argonautic









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Non-Cyclops mini..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta OK 1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Good looking watches today! 

Starting off with the Avidiver ⚓


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Imbiton said:


> H. Moser beauty. Not mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw that in a blog the other day and liked it. What was the real life impression?


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

It is spectacular. One day I will get one!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Swapped over to the OT500 for midday duties.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

This one just arrived


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Back on the Kav train today.

HAGWE guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

BLUE BABY TURTLE !!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II to end the week. Hopefully the rain stops soon.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

SLA021









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Double post day now that the sun's out


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

007K









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

Tudor 74000n new pick up









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy weekend everyone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ah what the heck... Triple post.



















Still wearing it right now, so I reckon it counts

Sometimes I try and tell myself to wait until the end of the day to post in this thread in case a better pic presents itself. But then that wouldn't be "right now"!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Going swimming with my grandkids tomorrow so I'm wearing my trusty Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369. 
I never have to worry about it being in the water. It is my go-to dive watch.







​


----------



## cowbel (Jul 16, 2018)

I am wearing my Gavox spitfire . still prototype

The first Gavox 36mm watch









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo Turtle









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

A special 7548-7000 on oem z199









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Seamaster Saturday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Omega-n-Coffee-n-Geckota Brogue strap on a Saturday mornin'

Wound up the Omega after a month of wrist-affairs with other watches.. 
*sigh* 
Once again remembering how perfect this watch is.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Glycine combat









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

TT1









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Another I haven't worn in a while









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avidiver


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## thepartsguy (Feb 17, 2019)

Just picked this up today on a clearance rack. A Swiss watch for under $40. Will need a nylon or leather NATO for my liking.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sunday morning dog walk, and a bit of piece and quiet.

Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dub post...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Always love seeing a Kremke pop up!!



Watches503 said:


>


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Always love seeing a Kremke pop up!!


Thanks a lot ! I still can't believe it's mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today very strong! ;-)


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Jack Kustoh (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Chrono Diver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Victorinox Inox Pro









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Another morning with the Avidiver


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seiko Diver circa 1979 running a black Alligator strap with green liner. Absolutely a classic.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Mostly wearing H2o these days









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

VSA sunburst blue dial









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good afternoon 
Been wearing the Scurfa DiverOne ND513RD on their brown rubber so far. Always enjoy wearing these D1


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

2254









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Oldie but a goodie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Aevig Balaur Super Compressor in blue. Best watch for the money, period. So good this is one of two (looking for a third to complete the set)


----------



## socalmustang (Sep 26, 2013)

My go to Oris Divers Date









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Over to the 63/79 for Seiko Sunday


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

GS dial...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Oldie









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

CFK-OB said:


> GS dial...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice diver.... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sunny day.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Going modern today  SKX007J









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## socalmustang (Sep 26, 2013)

PO 2500D getting me through a Monday morning.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGW Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Prometheus Manta Ray LE blue dial









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

2mm sapphire, just slightly domed, H2o Orca dive case on strapcode super engineer ll










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

amrvf said:


> View attachment 13772985
> 
> 
> View attachment 13772987
> ...


...bah.. caduta di stile.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

The weight gets a bit too much at times haha


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bronze GAW today.

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Daytona Monday


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Over to the 63/79 for Seiko Sunday


This one is really gaining signal strength on my radar... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Gotta love elevator lighting 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bronze Peacemaker on a super soft DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

that is one heck of beauty from Prometheus rarely seen

QUOTE=vbluep51v2;48274289]Prometheus Manta Ray LE blue dial









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jack1775 said:


> This one is really gaining signal strength on my radar...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a gooder

A little couch lume.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

CW Trident GMT 38mm:


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Summer day ;-)


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)

SBDC065 while waiting for the train.


----------



## Dukie (Oct 18, 2016)

This little thing in Sterling silver is blowing me away right now! Dubey & Schaldenbrand "Diplomatic", with two time zones and 24h indicator. I've lent it for the next video on Caseback Watches, but perhaps i should simply buy it!


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## soyanarchisto (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Steinhart 39 on safiano leather strap









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! 

Inviato dal mio LG-H870 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

My first brass diver


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Finally tracked down a cathedral hand version of one of my favorites- The white Cascais! ...and put it on a Staib. The Borealis clasp even sits in the right spot w a perfect fit and has a ratcheting extension.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Vintage VDB on a custom 28mm Dobra strap.










Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

rickyriz said:


> Nice!
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-H870 utilizzando Tapatalk


Thank you! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

9one1 on shell this Tuesday


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Wore them both today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Deep Blue Sea Quest 1K


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Blue Coral Sumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙💙💛🌊
View attachment 13930719


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

NY0081-10L


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

A bit of desk diving bling today...


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

jovani said:


>


Oh so jealous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Davosa Argonautic and alot of snow...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This is a heck of a watch and amazing value imho. Lots of little details and good specs for the $. I love their PVD model too.


----------



## sandjunkie (Nov 19, 2018)

Ginault Smurf
View attachment 13931101


----------



## vwtech (Oct 27, 2017)

SKX day


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SBDC073 on 22mm Engineer


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Not a diver, but it has a rotating bezel!


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 13931173
> 
> 
> Not a diver, but it has a rotating bezel!


.. I wonder what it's for :think:


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Wearing the 1521 today as we will be spending the afternoon at the ballpark watching spring training baseball... Baseball in February. How AWESOME is that?!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Polished H2o orca, 6.7mm sapphire blue sandwich on strapcode bandoleer bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Not a diver today...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

New one to the stable




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Seiko SZSC005 Jade Monster on de-branded & polished 22mm Hexa 5 link


----------



## socalmustang (Sep 26, 2013)

Oris Divers Date









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Marine Master again this Wednesday


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko evening
SPBo79 on Scurfa strap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Evening switch to the Gavox Avidiver
> 
> ️


Nice 1 brotha

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart Plexplorer:


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

1999>2019 now vintage ;-)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

These days my 6r15 is about +2 a day. Quite surprised and pleased.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Deep 44









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The SBBN 017 MM300 Tuna gets the Wrist today! 😍🐟🐠🥫🌊


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

I never should have sold mine, such a unique face.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 13933225


That's the shot of the day for me

⌚


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o polished Orca Dress with 4mm double domed sapphire, blue inner sandwich, on OEM bracelet. Lunch break seeking edible sandwich









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Squale Y1545 modded with snow flake hands, black date wheel, ceramic bezel and no cyclops









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 903 St B E 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Kustoh (Dec 12, 2010)

300m Snowflake


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Seaforth GMT was on the wrist last week









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Seaforth GMT was on the wrist last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning as usual


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BucLUXrH3RV/










Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Borealis Seafarer II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MuckyMark said:


>


That's a beauty and a tie with Rafy for today's tropical favourite


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avidiver wanted some more wrist time tonight


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

103 Diapal today


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Spork..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

It's like the dark side of the moon... or the Death Star, or something equally sinister.

Have a great evening!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD45









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome Affordables forum project watch.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6309-7049 August '87 Hong Kong dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and happy Friday 
Farer Pointing II LE


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

omega...


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

One of my first ever mechanical watches. I know its not the best brand, but these are the watches that originally got me into the hobby. So I will always have an appreciation for them in that sense...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Start the month with a Russian









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Orca, Dress polish, 6.7mm sapphire, with brushed strapcode super engineer ll









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy Friday indeed! New Bremont Supermarine S301:











Cheers,
Carl


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Today's dress watch.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Full lume weekend time


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Superocean.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko SBDC073. Just arrived today.

My 2nd ICE MONSTER !!!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

CFK-OB said:


> Superocean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent! It reminds me of my SuperOcean, which I got in 1997. I had it for ten years. Just a great watch. It looks really good on that rubber strap as well.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Congrats! Nice watch!



carlhaluss said:


> Happy Friday indeed! New Bremont Supermarine S301:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

It's not easy being green


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Aevig Balaur Super Compressor Limited Edition with a Watchgecko gray and orange leather strap. Just put the strap on today and it made what was my favorite watch even better. Not sure how anything's going to top this one.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend everyone


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> It's not easy being green


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph SSC021







​


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

MM300 lume...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Save the Ocean


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

#SeikoSaturday









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

back on leather


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Orca Dress on strapcode bandoleer bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Wabi 009J


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This morning I've been wearing my GG Peacemaker bronze on a DrunkArtStraps canvas to hang out with my Zoé and run errands. 
Switch later for a Scotch & Watches Grand Seiko event


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Rainbow Tuna


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Snow day









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

What's that big bright thing in the sky?!? Oh yeah, it's the sun.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

New arrival.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth 2 Abyss Blue on PhenomeNato


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Vintage VDB on a beautiful Dobra strap.

Enjoy your weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

80's Soviet Vostok Amphibia


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241430







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

True Legend.....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris lume dial...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Yusef (Mar 2, 2019)

Rolex Oyster Perpetual 39. My go to everyday watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth Sunday, Rise and Shine


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bujf4oPH6gs/










Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca polished, 4mm DD sapphire on h2o OEM bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Zodiac Sea Dragon









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Seiko Sunday


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gringosteve (Jan 18, 2014)

Gshock today as I have down the day shifting furniture about ahead of some building work. I have watches I prefer but this thing is bullet proof. Stick it on and forget it is there (until I need to know what time it is).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Sunday bronze


----------



## socalmustang (Sep 26, 2013)

Sunday afternoon with my Oris Diver Date









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the PVD theme with the Scurfa Bell Diver  on bracelet


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

Moser today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

From yesterday derby match









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## ZK2336 (May 22, 2018)

Can't seem to take this off my wrist lately


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

On a Cincy Strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

GG









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

MM300. Can't get enough of this watch.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart PlExplorer


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

This diver was produced by Seiko in January of 1979 over 40 years ago and still ticking. 6309-7049 Suwa dial diver.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

STO


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

omega...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

If only I could get a crappy 6r15 to run as good as this one.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More h2o orca dress polished on strapcode bandoleer









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Oris divers 65









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

A rare bird have landed today, Marathon MSAR.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Kav today.

Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Travel day with the LLD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II for a chilly start to the week


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

On a Cincy Strap


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

A few nights ago, a few beers in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth II


----------



## Trediggs (Mar 4, 2019)

Zodiac v wolf Z02304


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I dropped by my local TJ Maxx today on a whim and found a Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241559 on sale for $119.99. It is listed on most on-line sales as a 38mm watch, but it is actually 43mm, the same as my red Dive Master 500. Both have 22mm lug width and are both are 500 meters water resistant. For a $795 list watch, I think I hit the jackpot. I'm not over the moon with the white strap, although it is a very nice, comfortable strap, but I can always put it on a NATO or an aftermarket orange rubber strap. I'm not going to pay $64.50 for a Victorinox strap. It might even look nice on a beefy leather strap.









Quick update: I put the watch on a tan Hirsch Liberty strap after trying the white rubber one for awhile. I swapped the black ice buckle for the Hirsch buckle and it was a perfect fit. Will get some better pictures later. This was taken on my cell phone, which doesn't take good pictures.







​


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Gen 2 Seiko Orange Monster


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

In light of the reissue rumors, I am following suit 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Always over sleeve









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon MSAR On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> Marathon MSAR On Canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, where do you get your canvas? I'm always looking for great canvas straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Out sailing this week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Still on the Cincy Strap...I love this combination


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Looks great, where do you get your canvas? I'm always looking for great canvas straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A guy on ebay from Turkey made nice Canvas but unfortunately since 2 years he seems to be disappear...

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Mako


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

CCCP vintage Vostok Amphivia diver


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

CW Engineer Regiment Edition









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

Vintage VDB Carbon T1 GMT


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

double posted for some reason


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Just landed


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

OM Infinity


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

OM Infinity


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Boldr Globetrotter


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Tona Tuesday


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magrette Regattare LE


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## majikat (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes I'm back to the Zodiac Oceanair again today still can't believe after 7years searchI finally got this watch from FB marketplace from a guy who lives just down the street from me and he only wanted $350.00 for it this is my grail! I think it has the prettiest face for a Diver


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Borealis









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Leviathan


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Steinhart


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 13951591


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Looks great, where do you get your canvas? I'm always looking for great canvas straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


joe makes great straps and is excellent to deal with, got a leather and a curtsy key chain from him at a time when he was starting to delve into canvas

https://www.facebook.com/diaboliqstrapshandmade/


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

No sun, sun burst views









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Halios Wednesday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Regattare


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Modern Vostok Amphibian


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok so whada ya think..

Vostok Signal watch. 
It does have the solid case-back and screw down crowns. All rubber has been greased and re-sealed, including the crowns.

Dive watch? Maybe?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Helberg CH6









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Just unboxed this and sized the bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Njnjcfp88 (Aug 30, 2018)

IWC on a pillow.Groovy baby, yeah![


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

No date sub today


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

MuckyMark said:


>


Love it Mucky, that's the one I'd get. The LHD is a really cool piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> No date sub today


Looks awesome on the canvas!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman 








South Side Hong Kong


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Frogman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That colour is crazy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L on an OEM bracelet







​


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Really like the mint dial









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Abyss 2 back on tonight


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

GTLST100 still rules the night!


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from the talk of Tapa


There's a collection of Erica's for ya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> There's a collection of Erica's for ya
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's actually only about a third of the total number of Erika's straps I have. 

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Ω









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

wilfreb said:


> Ω
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot! 

Inviato dal mio LG-H870 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

H2O Chronograph.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The SBBN 037 MM300 BlueFinTuna gets the Wrist today! 😍🐟🐠🥫💙🌊


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😄😀Thursday🖖🏽


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Beautiful Florida morning


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Dive watch? Maybe?
> 
> View attachment 13952649
> 
> ...


there's only one way to know for sure ;-)


----------



## AlexC1202 (Aug 1, 2018)

the SPB089.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

OSPO!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze CH6 Superdome









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD45









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tickythebull said:


> SD45
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great lighting.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> @robotazky


What model is this, if I may ask...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Tickythebull said:


> GG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I said, the strap is awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Docked in Santa Cruz, Tenerife 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Pepsi GMT


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## JB_777 (Sep 30, 2018)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Good old Seiko SKX007J


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Resco Instruments Hooper.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Fozzaru said:


> What model is this, if I may ask...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gruppo Gamma Vanguard "aged".

@robotazky


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Submariner


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Resco Instruments Hooper









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

2264 On the wrist for the evening


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Tiger 5513v2 on a Cincy Strap Co Nato


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o for the approaching weekend









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

The Ω now, the  later.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ending the grind with my 6309









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Happy Friday! Let the weekend start!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hope nobody's tired of seeing this as I'm sure not tired of wearing it.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Love my combat sub...


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Beater watch for the garage work!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Yellow Russian









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Yellow Russian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats a nice Russian!! Mod?

- whoa... Just whoa! -


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Starting Friday off with the SMP


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

GS









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Tickythebull said:


> GS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful shot of the GS!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Fly back Friday!!! TGIF!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

JeanRichard Rattrapante in palladium


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Farer to end the week


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

, 









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Oldtimer









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

AM Watch

STO Blue Whale !!!


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SBBN 037 MM300 BlueFinTuna gets the Wrist today! 😍🐟🐠🥫💙🌊


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bubblecious









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

#StingraySunday


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## socalmustang (Sep 26, 2013)

My go to Oris Date Diver.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love the CB rubber on the Shogun.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

PM Watch

Where to


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Vacation time


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Venture 2









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Gruppo Gamma Vanguard "aged".
> 
> @robotazky




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ I like the subtle blue lume design. Cool.


@robotazky


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just love the dial on this.....


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Kav today.

Enjoy your weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Mofo (Feb 11, 2015)

.


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

Promaster aqualand needed a charge, shame i only left the house after the sun had set hahah


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SMP evening


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MM


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Seiko on for the evening


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Bendodds360 said:


> Kav today.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's nasty....in an amazing way! Super cool!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Atomic G-shock, true grab and go for daylight savings 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

Crepas Tektite


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

whoa said:


> Damn thats a nice Russian!! Mod?
> 
> - whoa... Just whoa! -


Thanks, I saw this one and fall in love. All OEM no mods...

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM On Leather









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Have a nice Sunday Guys


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Time is a gift...


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

HEAVY METAL tuna can case.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Serpent & SRP


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A very lazy Sunday afternoon









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 13964991


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seiko Sunday


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Lazy Sunday on the couch









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster Sunday


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Seamaster Sunday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## tobgolo18 (Jun 21, 2018)

For good luck









Enviado de meu SM-A520F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## NTas (Mar 9, 2019)

SSC021 on a nato


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The incomparable Italian spring..


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

RADO "HULK"


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue monday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! The SBBN 037 MM300 BlueFinTuna keeps the Wrist today! 😍🐟🐠🥫💙🌊


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

not diver and not today, but however satisfied of the new arrival! ;-)


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This special built today









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Aquis Clipperton on a perfect spring day


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

...


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

In natural surroundings









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Thought some of you might be interested:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/incoming-what-have-you-got-mail-part-5-a-1246922.html#post48402661


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

55mm tank just won't fit under any sleeve hahahh


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sumo


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spinnaker Sorrento tonight


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta Oceanking 2 tonight


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD45 on canvas.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

A better shot.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

sumo on Hexad


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Vintage lume..


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Vintage lume..


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Promaster Diver BN0190


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poor Bathyscaphe









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Perfect on a grey NATO


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Marigold (May 8, 2018)

Rolex Sub 1680

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Starting a run with the Oceanking I think


----------



## socalmustang (Sep 26, 2013)

My new favorite is now Eterna KonTiki LE.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

socalmustang said:


> My new favorite is now Eterna KonTiki LE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool!

Is that a newer or older model?


----------



## socalmustang (Sep 26, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Is that a newer or older model?


Thanks! It's a 2001. I picked it up here on WUS a couple of years ago.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

socalmustang said:


> Thanks! It's a 2001. I picked it up here on WUS a couple of years ago.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Still looking good then 

Does the internal bezel rotate when you rotated the outer bezel like the newer IWC aqua timers?

(Extra pic of what I'm wearing right now to stay relevant )


----------



## socalmustang (Sep 26, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Still looking good then
> 
> Does the internal bezel rotate when you rotated the outer bezel like the newer IWC aqua timers?
> 
> (Extra pic of what I'm wearing right now to stay relevant )


It does have a rotating inner bezel. Your diver looks sharp. I like the clean matte black dial and brushed braclet.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Pretty miserable day in Sydney.

Hope your enjoying yours!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Doxa Caribbean. Bought in 2005.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Jenny Caribbean 1000









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

LHD my travel companion after 6 hours on a plane. My work and only watch for the next two weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Jenny Caribbean 1000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are crushing the vintage dive scene Right now


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


> You are crushing the vintage dive scene Right now


Thanks! Vintage divers are my weakness 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Seiko Kinetic Tuna. I have had it for over a year now and it has taken hits, but it has a 7-jeweled quartz movement and a very recessed sapphire crystal. Let's see if I will keep wearing it for another year.


----------



## Yamidan (Jan 24, 2019)

A mystery De Luxe 23 that I recently acquired for cheap. No idea about it except it's a hand wind, 17j Swiss movement, keeps excellent time despite age and condition and has a neat colour combo.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Bendodds360 said:


> Pretty miserable day in Sydney.
> 
> Hope your enjoying yours!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That thing is a beast, pretty awesome one at that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

This modded beauty


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

—


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta Morning


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Startimer Heritage GMT on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Trying out the H2o Dress Orca 6.7mm sapphire, white mop, on the aquadive BoR









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Lunch break with white mop









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Golden Turtle to help me through the hump day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Jack19 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Superocean


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Raven Venture 2


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Hammy Humpday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyzik (Sep 14, 2016)

Only because I literally just took off my Hammy to put it on. Just came in the mail.

Cheapo Vostok komandirskie for when I'm feeling kalashish.


Vostok by Damage Photos, on Flickr


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Steinhart 39 pink gold









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Soviet Vostok Amphibian


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Padi


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

At the north shore









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Day To Na To Day


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

copperjohn said:


> At the north shore
> 
> View attachment 13974695
> 
> ...




How did the skx handle Pipeline?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oceanking back on for evening duty


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Sector 1000M Ti Automatic Dive Chrono >>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Again Steinhart PlExplorer on leather:


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SEIKO 6458-6000 150MT - 1983


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Speedy









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

MDT IT said:


>


Such a beautiful lumeshot. What model is this, please!?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

miquel99 said:


> Crepas Tektite
> 
> View attachment 13963859


So elegant... where could I get one!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> This special built today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's this!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

boatswain said:


> SMP evening


Impeccable class

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The SBDX 017 Marine Master 300 gets the Wrist today! 😍🖤🦈🌊


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Rocking the Arnie today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Beep (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Magrette Kara today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Vostok Amphibian


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13975277


Beautiful b/w shot 

Inviato dal mio LG-H870 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Speed on the job









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

"BlackFin Thursday". (Don't ask, I just made that up.)







Nice lume too!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

View attachment 13976955


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

ignore the date, i never bother changing them on my automatics


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Kontiki may not have a dive bezel, but it is 200m WR, a sailors watch.


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Roger Beep said:


> View attachment 13975651


Jawohl!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Tried, true, and TRUSTED!









Time is a gift...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oceanking


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SEIKO 7C43-600A SQ PROFESSIONAL 2OOM - 1986


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

OM









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


SHOGUN !!!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

mini PADI


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

H2O









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More white mother pearl dial, h2o orca dress on strapcode super engineer ll bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

SMP200









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny6139 (Dec 7, 2018)

Tsuno Racer









Sent from my Z916BL using Tapatalk


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

TGIF!!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Steinhart OVM









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ready for the weekend at this point


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Had to bring the Evant Bronze diver to the South Seas and swim in the ocean with it. 
How else is it gonna develop that awesome patina!!
For today it's an Evant Tropic in the tropical rainforest.

(Been swimming once. I'll try some after shots after a few more swims)


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

2254









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

My other 7548 today, enjoy the day everyone 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

007...


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX399









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## elforro (Jan 10, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Weekend h2o dress on aquadive 24mm BoR bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Great shot! What model number is that? Diameter?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

YODAHAWK said:


> Great shot! What model number is that? Diameter?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Superocean II 42MM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Saturday with the bronze GG
Peacemaker on a DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

CGee said:


> View attachment 13981835


 STARGATE !!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

OM Bronze









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Trailmaster today









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m-


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

⚾


----------



## AngryScientist (Jul 24, 2014)

cross posting from orange watch thread.

loving this one lately!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

drwindsurf said:


> View attachment 13983115
> 
> 
> View attachment 13983117
> ...


Which nato is that ? Nice !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

tbensous said:


> Which nato is that ? Nice !


Moose Straps


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

boatswain said:


> How did the skx handle Pipeline?


Ha! Was chaperoning. But beach was awesome. A lot different then the gulf coast here.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

The Steinhart Ocean 500 premium GMT 39.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## qiao.feng (Oct 31, 2018)

Vindic8 said:


> The Steinhart Ocean 500 premium GMT 39.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bracelet do you have on? Is that titanium as well?


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

qiao.feng said:


> What bracelet do you have on? Is that titanium as well?


This is the 39mm model. It's stainless steel. The bracelet is the Steinhart jubilee.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Happy Saint Patrick's Day


----------



## qiao.feng (Oct 31, 2018)

Vindic8 said:


> This is the 39mm model. It's stainless steel. The bracelet is the Steinhart jubilee.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Ah missed that part, the jubilee looks nice


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Happy st Pats day. Did my part by drinking a green beer.

Enjoy your weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arctic Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

anrex said:


> m-


Love the strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 13983429
> 
> 
> View attachment 13983431


Your pics are getting sickening 







My piles of snow are close to melting but a long way off from your view.

I know, not a diver, but something compelled me lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Sunday 
Been fighting a cold so been inside mostly and sleeping since yesterday afternoon. 
Got out to take a couple of wrist shots and a breath of fresh air too 

Scurfa Bell Diver 1 PVD on bracelet this morning


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Oris 65









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

STO + USGL831


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

So the SMP dial waves are back ? :think: I say they never went anywhere...|>









Omega Seamaster Professional 300M Chrono Diver... Just to prove that there was life before co-axial !

This one has dived in Thailand, Bali, Canary Islands, Cozumel and Crete. These days it's retired from diving duties. I just got it back from a service.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Still snow on the ground here for St. Paddy's day. Best of luck to all.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Vindic8 said:


> The Steinhart Ocean 500 premium GMT 39.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this in steel or titanium?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Vindic8 said:


> Still snow on the ground here for St. Paddy's day. Best of luck to all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Fozzaru said:


> Is this in steel or titanium?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just saw now it SS. Sorry 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Fozzaru said:


> Is this in steel or titanium?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one is steel. It's the 39mm.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great watches today everybody 

MONTA Oceanking for me


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

IWC









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Sinn U1









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Took the Bertucci out in some new threads to the Pineapple Plantation and see the Banzai Pipeline.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Mhutch said:


>


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle for blue  Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

8900









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

2


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Still this









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 13987827


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oceanking in evening light


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This Triton Subphotiqhe arrived today. 
Brand is owned by two French watch collectors. They have brought Triton back from the dead with an homage to the original Triton.










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Dupe


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment GS 190319.jpg


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 13988837


This is one of the most beautiful GS watches ever! That dial is absolutely amazing, and the blued second hand a great contrast. I wish I still had mine!!!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 13988837


This is one of the most beautiful GS watches ever! That dial is absolutely amazing, and the blued second hand a great contrast. I wish I still had mine!!!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> This is one of the most beautiful GS watches ever! That dial is absolutely amazing, and the blued second hand a great contrast. I wish I still had mine!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Thanks Carl.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Large Soarway Diver.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6138-0011 August '76









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO43









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Big domed bronze today


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bubble orca









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Roadking1102 said:


> 6138-0011 August '76
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

DaveD said:


> Big domed bronze today
> 
> View attachment 13989465


That patina is awesome, came in nicely!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abehr (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Coke








Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon JDD










Send via Tapawatch


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Mk40









Time is a gift...


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## socalmustang (Sep 26, 2013)

Good afternoon! Oris Divers Date for me today.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

MKII Paradive was on the wrist last week









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

5513 on a Rubber B today.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

New strap on the Marine Master, courtesy of Vesire! Can't get enough of the combo

What do you guys think?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> MKII Paradive was on the wrist last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant as usual

Those are some crisp pics.

Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Right one today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

CTSteve said:


> 5513 on a Rubber B today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still rolling with the


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very nice


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Aragon Divemaster 45mm


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

ZM-73 said:


> Aragon Divemaster 45mm
> View attachment 13991511


Nice catch... I mean watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

thejames1 said:


> MKII Paradive was on the wrist last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Orange Arnie to get over the hump 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Wearing this one today...

I'm in mourn today for the final demise of a real icon.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

beautiful h2o Orca Dress Case!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

White mop dial, h2o orca dress case, on strapcode bandoleer bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart PlExplorer 039:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MONTA Oceanking for the morning.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 241559 on an aftermarket leather strap







​


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Soviet Vostok Amphibian


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous shot 

Love that generation of Aquis. Great blue.

Loving your pics


----------



## chronocycle88 (Apr 19, 2018)

Raid 









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Gorgeous shot
> 
> Love that generation of Aquis. Great blue.
> 
> Loving your pics


Thank you, much appreciated! The first gen. Aquis is the watch that really opened my eyes to this hobby. As much as I like the sleeker design of the new model, this one will always have a place in my watch box. The limited edition Great Barrier Reef models that were just released as Baselworld look awesome though!


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

and this


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

View attachment 13993851


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Orange day...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

—


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Tuna today


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Sent from my HP Desktop using common cents.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart Plexi


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Lots of new stuff from MONTA these last few days, but I'm thankful this is still my favourite


----------



## tobgolo18 (Jun 21, 2018)

Enviado de meu SM-A520F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Zodiac Sea Dragon









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

JLC NSA Incursion


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


 TURTLE !!!


----------



## AngryScientist (Jul 24, 2014)

i may have to go through my thoughts to be sure, but this is probably the least expensive dive watch i've ever purchased, and i'm loving it!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

NYSCOTTY said:


> View attachment 13995045
> View attachment 13995051
> 
> 
> Sent from my HP Desktop using common cents.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

It's all about the EZM3.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Time is a gift...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

SKX013 today:


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Save the Ocean FROM PLASTIC!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 13997443


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


Thanks !!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1979 Seiko, the NEW affordable


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Part of my shrunken puny collection and small 3 or 4 watch rotation. H20 orca, 4mm bubblecious dome









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## erikesp (May 27, 2014)

Evant Tropic Diver


----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Same as yesterday Zodiac Sea Dragon









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart Ocean Explorer Plexi


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

"Old Skool" modern Russian Vostok Compressor b28


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Co-driver









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Pam88 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Kenny6139 (Dec 7, 2018)

Invicta Pro Diver mod. Homemade Seiko wave dial with Yobokies plongeur hands. All traces of Invicta logos ground off and brushed.









Sent from my VK815 using Tapatalk


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Visconti Abyssus 1000metri - the colour of the mad wind...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny6139 (Dec 7, 2018)

Fozzaru said:


> Visconti Abyssus 1000metri - the colour of the mad wind...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you look up the definiton of the phrase "wrist presence" you're going to see that photo. Nice!

Sent from my Z916BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Danny T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So happy Doxa... and the Erika strap is spot on. Kudos! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Marigold (May 8, 2018)

Sea, sky, space.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny6139 (Dec 7, 2018)

Marigold said:


> Sea, sky, space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice spread there! All you lack is Land.....

Sent from my Z916BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

EPK said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What's this Tudor homage?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marigold (May 8, 2018)

Kenny6139 said:


> Nice spread there! All you lack is Land.....
> 
> Sent from my Z916BL using Tapatalk


Any recommendations?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Kenny6139 said:


> Invicta Pro Diver mod. Homemade Seiko wave dial with Yobokies plongeur hands. All traces of Invicta logos ground off and brushed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice mod. You?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

boatswain said:


>


iPhone Master Photographer and Watch Afficionado.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny6139 (Dec 7, 2018)

Here you go Marigold,

Seiko Landmaster Spring Drive. The movement is superb!


----------



## Kenny6139 (Dec 7, 2018)

Seiko Landmaster Spring Drive. The movement is superb!


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Danny T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely awesome! Doxa pieces are fantastic, I need one at some point. It's between this one & the Caribbean for me unless I lick out and find a great vintage piece. Kudos on your watch & strap combo, looks perfect to me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny6139 (Dec 7, 2018)

Fozzaru said:


> Very nice mod. You?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I bought a sheet of Hokusei stickers and applied to the original dial. I've also made a couple with abalone shell and they are out of this world!


----------



## Kenny6139 (Dec 7, 2018)

Fozzaru said:


> Very nice mod. You?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I bought a sheet of Hokusei stickers and applied to the original dial. I've also made a couple with abalone shell and they are out of this world!


----------



## Kenny6139 (Dec 7, 2018)

Please forgive my double posts. I'm new and have yet to fully figure out this forum software. Duh!


----------



## Kenny6139 (Dec 7, 2018)

Here's a couple of abalone dial mods I've done.









Sent from my VK815 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Fozzaru said:


> So happy Doxa... and the Erika strap is spot on. Kudos!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a nickmankey strap to me but it looks awesome!


----------



## sandjunkie (Nov 19, 2018)

Friyay


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Watches503 said:


>


Nice canvas, a good match.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tickythebull said:


> Nice canvas, a good match.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Since I can't afford a Solid Gold DOXA I'll just have to let my Gen 2 Seiko Orange Monster shine instead.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Fozzaru said:


> What's this Tudor homage?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Vostok Amphibia mod. This is a 420 case. I purchased the dial and hands from Raffles Time. The bezel and insert are from Dagaz and the original watch, bracelet and signed crown are from Meranom.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Morning Wrist Apparel


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Kenny6139 said:


> Invicta Pro Diver mod. Homemade Seiko wave dial with Yobokies plongeur hands. All traces of Invicta logos ground off and brushed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hattori/Seiko mvmt, correct ?


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-


----------



## Kenny6139 (Dec 7, 2018)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Hattori/Seiko mvmt, correct ?


Yes. NH35A automatic. Hand wind and hacking.

Sent from my Z916BL using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Kenny6139 said:


> Invicta Pro Diver mod. Homemade Seiko wave dial with Yobokies plongeur hands. All traces of Invicta logos ground off and brushed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAVE OFF KANAGAWA !!!


----------



## Lix_Tetrax (May 7, 2015)

Seiko Sports


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SeikoSaturday I'll try my new Q5.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SRP 455 Blue LE Monster MOD gets the Wrist today! 😍👹💙💙💙🖤🌊


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Forgot to post but wore the Sorrento this morning. Switch later

Have a great weekend


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian "Scuba Dude"


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SF45









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD45 my fingers are too big for my phone.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## wchsailor (Feb 6, 2011)

Crepas Tornado...


----------



## Kenny6139 (Dec 7, 2018)

Gen 1 Stargate









Sent from my Z916BL using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Dweller


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Afternoon & Evening Wrist Apparel


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oceanking


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Old Seamaster chrono cal 1040


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Deep Blue Daynight Recon 65.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Jonah81 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

My baby...









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great Sunday!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

AM Wrist Gear


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Turtle Sunday









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇🖤❤


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

The lower end Seikos always delight me.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Mopping around









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Treevorb (Aug 28, 2018)

View attachment 14003871


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

househalfman said:


> Looks like a nickmankey strap to me but it looks awesome!


Here you go: https://erikasoriginals.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

EPK said:


> It's a Vostok Amphibia mod. This is a 420 case. I purchased the dial and hands from Raffles Time. The bezel and insert are from Dagaz and the original watch, bracelet and signed crown are from Meranom.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You nailed it perfectly. Bravo! Would you do it for others as well?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Fozzaru said:


> Here you go: https://erikasoriginals.com/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://nickmankeydesigns.com/shop/the-hook-strap-elastic-watch-band


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

View attachment 14003905


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spinnaker Tesei Ti on their Tropic strap


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Black Bay


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

PM Wrist Gear


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A faithful Sunday afternoon companion.

I prefer my divers black, the coffee less so. ☕


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still this after 4 days. So much to love about these, especially paired with the USGL831.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


>


Bam 

There it is 



Great to see it.

Did you get the bracelet too?

Enjoy!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Trying out the only 18mm tang buckle I have, to get a feeling for wearing the rubber b strap in the opposite direction than with the Tudor deployant buckle.

I've got to get a decent everest/rubber b like 18mm tang buckle...any leads, anyone?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#OceanOneVintage


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Bam
> 
> There it is
> 
> ...


Yes I have the bracelet too! Just waiting for the extendable clasp from my OB before I put it to its paces.

This rubber is a cheapo from AliX just to see if I'll like the look (I do!), then maybe I'll splurge on the real thing.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

On Isofrane 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Somewhere in London. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

Good morning with Marc & sons GMT


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anhld (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

:


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Fozzaru said:


> You nailed it perfectly. Bravo! Would you do it for others as well?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words. I'm really a novice and don't feel comfortable doing it for others. While I've done mods before, this was my first dial and hand swap. I know someone that would do it for you. Send me a PM if you're interested.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning from sunny Florida  with the Alpina Startimer Heritage on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon MSAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105-8119 June '73









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leia_Mojos (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! The SKX 173 "Core Diver" gets the Wrist today! 😍🖤🌊


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO43









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the new arrived, Bronze Benarus Moray.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MONTA Monday here


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibia Vostok


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Watching telly with the green Sharkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowlands (Mar 17, 2019)

Steinhart Ocean One 39 Green


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

tbensous said:


> Amazing shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Monday blues









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny6139 (Dec 7, 2018)

7548-7000 February 1982









Sent from my Z916BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Komodo


----------



## socalmustang (Sep 26, 2013)

Oris Divers Date









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Leia_Mojos said:


>


Question since you've worn it...are you happy with the black date? I'm torn between it hiding in the shadows or the white and somewhat matching the hour markers.

Since I missed out on the Komodo, I'm looking at the Vanuatu when they're released again. I already have a Khuraburi.

Thanks, Brett

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Kav today. And most days.

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Bendodds360 said:


> Kav today. And most days.
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You've got some unique "beasts" I've never seen before, super cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> You've got some unique "beasts" I've never seen before, super cool!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers. I know a lot of folks here shake their heads at them, and they are not for everyone. But there's something cool about wearing a one off hand made watch.

Thanks for the compliment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Bendodds360 said:


> Cheers. I know a lot of folks here shake their heads at them, and they are not for everyone. But there's something cool about wearing a one off hand made watch.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, something for everyone. Definitely some rarity, I like choosing watches that do it for me & not necessarily what others may like but not as unique as yours so...keep doing you. I enjoy the pics, awesome pieces for one reason or another!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

No collusion here either









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Too early for a little moonshine?


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Space rock today.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with Bronze Benarus Moray.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

—


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Steinhart Ocean Vintage


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

The good ol' U1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

househalfman said:


> https://nickmankeydesigns.com/shop/the-hook-strap-elastic-watch-band


Yes you're right, for the Doxa it was a Nick Mankey...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

MDT IT said:


>


Details. Stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Dunzdeck said:


> Watching telly with the green Sharkey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's this Sharkmaster?! What manufacturer!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

2nd from the left.

Have a good one!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Evening sun on the Monta Oceanking



















Last day for this one...something new on the horizon for tomorrow


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Fozzaru said:


> What's this Sharkmaster?! What manufacturer!?


https://www.heimdallr.watch/10-dive-watches

Come with AR sapphire crystals, ceramic bezels at a fair, low price. Have 3 of their SKX and a great 62mas homage, properly aligned bezels (unlike some Seiko) and no issues.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Switched to this.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle  on US z199









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

So much into time, but late to work









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Seiko Turtle SRP773


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Orca on super engineer bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SKX007


----------



## MAS Watches (Feb 20, 2019)

Seiko Sumo 031 on Geckota rivet bracelet &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

New Arrival! 

Tourby Lawless 40 Blue


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart Ocean 39 Plexi - 039/300


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Maranez


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Milly Thursday









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Milly Thursday









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry double post not sure how that happened.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ticky your user name is now Sporty!!

Only he would just ram his wealth down our throats with that double post!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

This is mine for the day (Nowhere near as much wealth north of Maidstone)


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

PO43









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


> New Arrival!
> 
> Tourby Lawless 40 Blue


your lawless is flawless. and they have this one in 42mm as well...


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> your lawless is flawless. and they have this one in 42mm as well...


Thanks Imbiton!

It's early days but I am happy with it so far
I'll pound out a detailed review as soon as I can.

Yes nice that they are offer an almost identical version in both 40 and 42.

The 40 is spot on perfect for me.


----------



## tekmonkey (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Soviet Vostok Amphibian


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

You have a good eye for these blue divers, but this one is the best I have seen. We are looking forward to your review!


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Seiko


----------



## Bruiser (Feb 16, 2012)

Ponce, Puerto Rico


----------



## bladeshot (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

)


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

Picked it up yesterday from cash converters,keeping great time so far😀


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

anrex said:


> )


I like that one


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks, couldn't resist buying it,I knocked them down from £80 to £70


----------



## onek00lj4y (Dec 10, 2014)

My first Oris😁


----------



## socalmustang (Sep 26, 2013)

My go to Oris Divers Date.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

Waltham skin diver on genuine tropic strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday Everyone! The 053 Blue MAS gets the Wrist today! 😍💙🌊


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca sunburst blue with aquadive's BoR bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

first time out and into the sea this year


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Dazzasarb (Jul 18, 2013)

Not driving anymore but still got this on









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Vintage looking Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

In its element









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

The 39mm GMT 500 today.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

That 70s show


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

boatswain said:


> New Arrival!
> 
> Tourby Lawless 40 Blue


Yeah they definitely nailed that blue. Wow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo Turtle On BOR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Titanium Stingray 47


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok NVCh-30


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GG Peacemaker on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy (Aug 30, 2014)

First watch with an electronic depth meter. Ca. 1986.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperOrbital (Sep 21, 2017)

New desk diver


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Zodiac 53 Skin








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Turtle









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! The Darth Ninja Turtle MOD gets the Wrist! 💀🐢🖤🌊


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Heading back home after a day at the lake.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BERNHARDT #BinnacleDiver


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

new arrival! Certina DS Sea Turtle Conservancy LE

WOW! Most adjustable bracelet ever-8 half links & ratchet extension


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This beauty









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Blue one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless 40 Blue ⭐


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## tobgolo18 (Jun 21, 2018)

.









Enviado de meu SM-A520F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Moray on Leather









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Dazzasarb (Jul 18, 2013)

Tudor this afternoon









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca on super engineer ll









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Windrider by the river









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Oris today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

PM Switcheroo


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Switch-up for me as well.......


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

double post, sorry...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 Hulk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m-


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! The STO Samurai gets the Wrist today! 😍💙🖤🌊


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

All Titanium...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Plexplorer


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Fozzaru said:


> What's this Sharkmaster?! What manufacturer!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's an all-green "MM300" homage that, afaik, was never sold officially. I got it through a buddy who has contacts with them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue Monday, blue sky, blue sunburst dial









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless 40 Blue.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Vostok Amphibian , Green Scuba Dial,


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Just unboxed from Gnomon Watches!! Ordered Thursday and in the USA on Monday!! My first Seiko and Monster!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blue Monday


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Borealis Navale


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Tuesday 2nd April 19









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

By dawn’s early light.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tisell Submersible









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Trying the H2o on Hirsch accent rubber









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Seiko 6309 from last week









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Tourby Lawless 40 Blue.


Nice photos 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Vostok 6-9-12


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

This......


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Hydra









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 on Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Today's pick.

Okay, so technically this picture is from yesterday, but I'm pretty sure the judge saw me taking this photo so I'm not going to risk incurring his wrath by taking another one today. Just use your imagination and pretend there's a "3" in the date window!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3...... Something about this one that everytime I wear it I don't want to take it off.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

Vostok Amphibia


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy Hump day!










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

LLD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the new arrived, Ancon Bronze Sea Shadow









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Swissie (May 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Tactico today


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Wearing my Davosa today.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

F71 Emperor









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14032243


Sweeeeeeeet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's my favourite aquis

I love the colour and older dial and handset.

Keep that one

And great pic as always.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

boatswain said:


> That's my favourite aquis
> 
> I love the colour and older dial and handset.
> 
> ...


Thank you  I agree...the blocky case, beefy bracelet and matted blue dial is what originally drew me in. The new Aquis' are beautiful in their own right, but I feel like Oris moved away from what made the model so unique IMO. The streamlined proportions of the new model almost make the watch too dressy/nice looking for a tool diver, if that's even a thing. Or maybe I just sound crazy justifying my love for the old model and not getting a new green one lol!...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hanging with the 2264 while timing an elapsed lume test on some other watches.


----------



## jhchrono (Jan 17, 2019)

Earlier today during a break in desk diving.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Been busy and haven't had the chance to post in a while. Nice to have this on the wrist as well:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The bigclive fold has returned!! Look and learn all you imitators!!


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Blumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙🌊


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

T-


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Bluesy









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poor Bathyscaphe









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More H2o orca on Hirsch rubber









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday folks😊🖖🏽

View attachment 14034469


----------



## DataDiver (Jan 6, 2019)

Summer is coming, at least that's what my strap tells me


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather today


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing my Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather today


You've posted some killers over the last few days Jeeps, in various threads, but this is the sweetest!

Grail of mine........just love it!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

U1 SE on Borealis rubber....


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Wearing my Boschett Harpoon today


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Triple 7 today


----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Work trip to Vegas. Working hard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

It's been too long since I've posted here!










instagram.com/gratefulwatcher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Spear Diver on wjean mesh today:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> You've posted some killers over the last few days Jeeps, in various threads, but this is the sweetest!
> 
> Grail of mine........just love it!


Thanks  
It's a great watch and brand, lots of history but if I must be honest, prestige and brand and mvt aside, i prefer the Alexander Shorokhoff Vintage 2 aesthetically


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

6159-7001









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless Blue


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Hydra









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

the one on the right


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Steinhart OVM









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday Everyone! The Deep Blue SKX MOD gets the Wrist today! ????

NH36
SRPC25 Deep Blue Batman Turtle Dial
Turtle Handset
007 Chapter Ring
CT037F Clear AR DD Sapphire 
Angus Jubilee
DLW Blue Ceramic Bezel Insert
Kanji Day Wheel
Strapcode Angus Jubilee


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 
It's FarerFriday  with the LE Pointing II



























With my 99TJ in the background


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Casual Friday with the GG Chrononaut










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

New to me SBDC051.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

U1 on a Bond Nato.....2 piece, as I really can't stand stand the one piece natos.....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

With 200m WR and a watercraft on the back but no timing bezel, it may not be a diver, but it is a sailors watch


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

TRANSISTOR TIME !!!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


SHOGUN !!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eza sealander









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Danny T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watch and shoe game on point as usual 

But I gotta ask, what's the bezel material?!


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> It's FarerFriday  with the LE Pointing II
> 
> 
> ...


You may be my idol lol!

Lots of fabulous watches & a Jeep (makes me miss my '02).

Thanks again for yet another great post Brice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Hydra









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Beautiful dial MDT!!

Just selling my Doxa 1200t, which I know I'm gonna regret, but gotta pay for this.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> You may be my idol lol!
> 
> Lots of fabulous watches & a Jeep (makes me miss my '02).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. Too many darn watches . I've had my Jeep for 15 years now and still love it, enjoy driving it now as much as I did then. I'm taking it down to Florida next week on vaca to drive on the beach


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Camo Mod


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Michael


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NFW "Viperfish"*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

SEIKO V SNZF XCVII


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

s3


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBDC053 on OEM rubber strap


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Too many darn watches . I've had my Jeep for 15 years now and still love it, enjoy driving it now as much as I did then. I'm taking it down to Florida next week on vaca to drive on the beach


Too many??? You may have just lowered yourself to normal human status 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

U1 with some leather shoes today....


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Glycine









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Beachy day









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Squale 30 Atmos Classic Ceramica, just came in the mail.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Back on the bracelet....


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

Breitling SuperOcean Heritage II.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

I am a co-manager at a Fossil store. I do feel it's an underrated brand. A lot of on trend fashion watches which we get knocked for. This is one of our hybrids changed out the strap to a suede one. Love the notification alerts yet having a traditional analog watch.

Go ahead and flame away....haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Damasko leaving Microlux


----------



## inypark36 (Apr 5, 2019)

Seiko Samurai on a Colareb Strap









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

OM


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless is


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

When the sun is gone & the creatures that hunt at night come out only T100 GTLS will do!


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Forgot about this one - sat in a drawer for nearly a year!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Bought this yesterday as a present to myself for getting a new work contract.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Styled Diver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

su2


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Tisell Marine Diver









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sunrise with the Tourby Lawless 40 Blue


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunday Monster


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirps (Apr 22, 2018)

Steinhart Sunday









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas today


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

SANDWICH BEZEL !!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart poor man's 369


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Fossil- FS5321 (one of my favorite Fossils), on a silicone strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Yellow Day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

hun23 said:


> OM


Love the orange monster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


>


Very unique Oris. Not sure I've ever seen this color. Pretty cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Kenny6139 (Dec 7, 2018)

Seiko Stargate 1st Gen









Sent from my Z916BL using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Scurfa









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Let's all kick some asster at work this week!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3 with my old friend.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday


----------



## hvntgtaclu (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Seiko Prospex Blue Whale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Blue Davosa ;-)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Oris today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

This watch plays the part. I don't dive or even swim.

Citizen Blue Diver 8 by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Again the favorite of my Fossils on leather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Traffic commute









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Whoops, I grabbed the 20mm nato by accident









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

I just got back from spending a week on the beach. Wore my Tuna on Rubber the entire time am loving this watch as much as any and much more than most. It is not at the beach any more, but it is still on my wrist.

Seiko SBBN033


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday.....


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Diver and working class suit









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Conference, day three










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Fossil Breaker (FS5053), on a Barton silicone strap. This watch may be one of our few legit dive watches. Screw down crown, rotating bezel luminous markers and hands (tho faint). It wears more comfy than its size would indicate. Also working in retail means on some days it's okay to go super casual.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Poljot Amphibian


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Beating the sticked winter with a Russian Chrono









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late post, huge problems at work. 
Bathyscaphe on canvas tho


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Dumbbell diving with STO Turtle...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eza sealander









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Farer Pendine


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Aren't divers fun?


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

... they are! Even on leather strap.

Steinhart PlExplorer:


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Quartz 43mm, pretty solid piece of watch for preowned price..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## tobgolo18 (Jun 21, 2018)

.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The "Blue Wave" Onda Azzurro Black gets the Wrist today! 😍🌊💙💙💙🖤


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Found me a Tuna tree. Think I'll pick this one to wear today.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

These two over the last 24 hours


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

My vintage, nicely patinated Komandirskie from 1989-90

It has the "su 2414" in it as well.

















Somehow I ended up with 4 of these, with 2 on original Soviet bracelets!!

Just like the blue-fading-to-grey lacquer dial.

This one is faded with time, One is pristine-new fresh blue, and another is crazed and cracking in spectacular vintage way!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

This is about as blingy as I get....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmustang (Sep 26, 2013)

Omega PO 2500









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Batman Vintage









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Portus Cale on Helm canvas


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sharkmaster









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

View attachment 14053151


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Red day..


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Blue binge


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning  
Alpina Startimer Heritage on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

For all the Invicta's lovers here 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Trying a different look with the Zenton B43 bronze on super engineer









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

My first day with the Seiko Blumo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

SBBN033 Tuna
Can't ever have too much lume....


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

On new strap


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Fossil Neale.

Jealous of you guys posts while I'm over here with my Fossil watches. But a simple reliable quartz movement even if bland in a design that pops works for me- for now. I don't have Rolex, or even Tudor money. So working for Fossil it's these and a Seiko here and there. Haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 14043495
> 
> 
> View attachment 14043499
> ...


NATO on G Shock kinda cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14044387


This is so nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

fedlikenot said:


> Fossil Neale.
> 
> Jealous of you guys posts while I'm over here with my Fossil watches. But a simple reliable quartz movement even if bland in a design that pops works for me- for now. I don't have Rolex, or even Tudor money. So working for Fossil it's these and a Seiko here and there. Haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The watch does not make the man. It's the man that makes the watch. Enjoy whatever you are wearing and that's all that matters.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

darth_radb said:


> Happy Friday Everyone! The Deep Blue SKX MOD gets the Wrist today! ????
> 
> NH36
> SRPC25 Deep Blue Batman Turtle Dial
> ...


Truly impressive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


Is this the titanium Shogun, right?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Tourby Lawless


Sweel = sweet + swell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Watches503 said:


>


Where the green stingray, Sir?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> U1 with some leather shoes today....
> 
> View attachment 14040061




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Watches503 said:


>


Eye candy. Kudos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

fedlikenot said:


> I am a co-manager at a Fossil store. I do feel it's an underrated brand. A lot of on trend fashion watches which we get knocked for. This is one of our hybrids changed out the strap to a suede one. Love the notification alerts yet having a traditional analog watch.
> 
> Go ahead and flame away....haha.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have two Fossils, the classic tonneau and the square moon Signature from my younger years and they're still cherished in the rotation although I'm no longer into quartz. Fossil is truly underrated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Fozzaru said:


> Where the green stingray, Sir?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's from Edug of 1971Straps on Facebook and Instagram

https://m.facebook.com/1971Straps/










He did this one too









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Bought this yesterday as a present to myself for getting a new work contract.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the new automatic?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

tbechtx said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This IS special.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Fozzaru said:


> I have two Fossils, the classic tonneau and the square moon Signature from my younger years and they're still cherished in the rotation although I'm no longer into quartz. Fossil is truly underrated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I realize now I sound like a whining baby. But I actually do enjoy working for the company. Do get a little jealous of some of the amazing watches on display in her. Also just now donned on me which forum (dive) I was in and I have just been posting my daily wears regardless the watch type.

That said I do think as far as quartz go at essentially an entry price point more or less we make watches that look much better and higher end to the naked eye then you'd think. Yea they're on trend sometimes too fashion based but a lot of really nice designs that borrow some timeless design language from other brands. I am appreciative of what I do have and for sure will save up for something down the road but in the meantime I do enjoy the watches I have chosen to purchase Fossil or not. Haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> It's from Edug of 1971Straps on Facebook and Instagram
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/1971Straps/
> 
> ...


Thank you very much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Good morning. Have a good weekend.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday Everyone! The Bulova Lunar Chronograph gets the Wrist today! 😁🚀🌙


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Fozzaru said:


> Is this the titanium Shogun, right?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes....SBDC007.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Oldie but a goodie. Seiko 6319-8050. 1 of my mvmt rebuilds. NOS faceted crystal from Otto Frei.

I was really surprised even some Seiko 5s had faceted crystals back then, along with KS Vanac, LM Special, Elnix, DX, Advan & maybe some more ? CHEERS !!


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

and the happiest of campers since I found these lost in a drawer :-!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless 40 Blue


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Even with watches the "law of attraction" in action plays out. Welcoming back to the fold, the crepas Cayman today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> Even with watches the "law of attraction" in action plays out. Welcoming back to the fold, the crepas Cayman today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome 

I love the Cayman. 
Just wish my wrists were bigger or it was smaller


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks boatswain. Lobe your tourby blue ! You can do it. I have a 7 inch wrist before the gym or heat swell, sometimes 7.125.25









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

My Dad give me this Sub laying for years in his drawer. Put new battery in and runs like new.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Night diver ...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Blue diver









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

There's a desk diver joke in here somewhere...

View attachment 14058567


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Shark Chocolate. Helson SD45.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

watermanxxl said:


> Shark Chocolate. Helson SD45.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, I love it 

Well done my friend


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX011J









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Breitling in the rain









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning,
Finally on vacation and we should be on the road already but poor Zoe got sick last night 

I am taking the Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the trip and a few others packed up.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Latest pick up. Sector 600 ani- digital









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas Cayman back on the wrist









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Hawaii anyone


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Raven Venture is back! Sent it to Steve to swap for a Stainless bezel.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

PO45 for today....


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth in the sunlight









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

DevilRay for the weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

On a trip visiting the in-laws and this stranger won't leave me alone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

New to me:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Zodiac today:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

^^^ Nice!Creamsicle for me..


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

gmt









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

On a Fossil silicone.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Vintage diving...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Forget about tucking this one under the cuff









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless 40 Blue ⭐

Review wrapped up but sill rolling with this one. Always a good sign


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

A12


----------



## Rledwards25 (Dec 25, 2018)

Wearing my tag heuer aquaracer









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

gmt









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

beautiful white dial watch


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca on strapcode bandoleer bracelet before entering dark room









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

Swiss Army Chrono @ the moment 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Picture taken a few days ago, but its on my wrist now


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

DP


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

The Lorier Falcon. Very hard to beat a nice waffle dial....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Using that turny thingy on top of the watch for preparing a Sunday afternoon treat...☕


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gruppo Gamma Peacemaker on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Good start to the week!
Steinhart for me:


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## tobgolo18 (Jun 21, 2018)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A little tennis and Cayman before sitting down at desk diving for many hours









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Antigua!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod 6309-7049  on Canvas. Have a great week Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Longines...


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Stopsign32v (Oct 6, 2018)

slow_mo said:


>


 What model is this?


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! The Blumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙🌊


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Love this for big meetings









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Ocean Star. Really love the vertical sunburst.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sealander









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless 40 

Do we do blue watch Monday around here ?

Either way I'm in by default


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

.


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Subby kinda day









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Resco Manus for work









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The Blumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙🌊


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seiko


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sharkmaster with self destruct button.

View attachment Sharkmaster.jpg


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Newmark Chrono. Great little watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Sharkey Trident


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Barbados  is very nice today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Not a desk diver today.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Its blue Tuesday for me









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olly Yung (May 19, 2015)

my omega 2254


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the gen2 Spinnaker Bradner on a C&B chevron earlier but forgot to post it 









Switched to the Bronze Peacemaker on DrunkArtStraps canvas this afternoon cor another trip to the beach


----------



## MAS Watches (Feb 20, 2019)

Wearing my little Irukandji


----------



## MAS Watches (Feb 20, 2019)

Duplicate


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Aww yea. Great workout watch. 
View attachment 14069427


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless 40


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca case, blue sandwich, polished version , double domed









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

STO on DAS.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Stopsign32v said:


> What model is this?


SLA017 / SBDX019


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I ordered Paul's new yellow DiverOne and it was supposed to land today but since I'm in Florida I had DHL hold the delivery to Monday. 
While I wait for it, I'm wearing the ND513RD blue DiverOne today at the beach. And yes I got sunburnt


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Desk diving with recently arrived, the Oris Clipperton. I guess Time to hunt for a bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> Desk diving with recently arrived, the Oris Clipperton. I guess Time to hunt for a bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great dial!

I think we both suffer from a sunburst blue affliction


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

My new INOX titanium. Loving how lightweight it is and the paracord strap is so comfortable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Hahha. I suffer from this affliction = big time. Combined that with micro-watch addiction, and you start throwing away European vacations with the family to just have another blue variant on the wrist. I better work hard to make up for the slush fund drawdowns!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dagaz Typhoon II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## xalsx (Feb 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart Ocean Explorer Plexi


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I had to take a drive have the oris under the sunrays to see what this looks like









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eza









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Been doing a dance of destiny with a Sub for many years. Arrived today.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

40mm


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

The original bezel looks good but doesn't quite match the blue dial. So, I tried this black bezel on a black NATO.

I'm not sure how I feel about it yet. The blue dial, black bezel divers posted on here look look great so maybe this will stay. It's a different league but still works well and sees water routinely.

The last pic is the blue bezel. You can see it's not quite the same.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

I really like the pics I've seen here of the blue dialed watches with the black bezel. Definitely one of my favorite combo's.

A week wearing this one, Zodiac ZO9207, then a week wearing the Military Olympos.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

a to the k said:


> Steinhart Ocean Explorer Plexi
> 
> View attachment 14071801


This pic may have just sold me on this watch. Thanks for perpetuating the addiction. &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd switched to the Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas for a drive into St Augustine today. 



























That lume


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just arrived from a trade


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

40plus YO AD model 50.










Have a safe and happy Easter friends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Today I'm wearing my new Scurfa Diver One with the yellow dial. This watch is a new release from Scurfa.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sharky on blue canvas









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More Iris on Oris









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dagaz Typhoon II On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Rasta G this morning for a walk on the beach and breakfast at the pier


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow lots of great stuff today folks 

Sticking with the current Tourby Lawless 40
To start the morning off. I'll switch to something else one day  hard to though when breaking in a new watch


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Steinhart Ocean One Vintage


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 14071917
> View attachment 14071921


Man that dial is so good.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Artego 500m









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Turtle









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

SkinDiver and my pup enjoying the backyard.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Blue diver today









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

the NFW Shumate. I like it awwelot









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> the NFW Shumate. I like it awwelot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice

New to you?

Is the lume noticeably more awesome than others as claimed?

Yet another watch my puny wrist can't handle


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Spinnaker Bradner


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Picked it up a few days ago. New to me but must be a few years old. Presumably they laid 50 layers of superluminova and has quite the short term impact when going from outside to inside (dark garage) , yet the time was not visible in the wee hours when I woke up versus others I have (perhaps does not endure as long or could be the white on white is more difficult once 95% of the lume has depleted)









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Nice
> 
> New to you?
> 
> ...


Picked up from a fellow WUS. Pretty impactful in the short term, but does not endure all night . Must be 2 or 3 years new









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

AD again. Enjoy your day guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart Plexi


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Zeno Navy Diver:


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Seiko









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon MSAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux | Moon Phase !!! Full Moon Tonite !! BEWARE !!!*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Oris aquis ..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*PANTOR Seahorse *


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Seiko SRP637, with a Strapcode Engineer ll


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Black and white watch w black and white shirt.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

SRP773 on a gray Watch Steward elastic strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love this combo


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Deep blue for some deck work


----------



## Angads14 (Jun 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> mydemise said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 14071917
> ...


Thx. Yes it's pretty sweet, had been wanting it for a while.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bring on the long weekend!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Unless you have to work night shift!!

(


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tactico Mod Seiko









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seamaster...


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Flieger Fun Mod !!!*


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

Commodore


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca polished on 5 year old indestructible super engineer ll recently polished









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Steinhart Ocean One Vintage


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Bronze Moray









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


>


Nice 

How do you like it?

Haven't heard much chatter post arrival.


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

Zelos Mako for the evening


----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Cwclay70 (May 12, 2017)

Vulcain 50s Presidents chronograph on Shark. Nice!!!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

BS300 on a new hirsch strap, love this combo


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Sinn EZM 3 on a new "khaki brown" NATO strap. May sell this but I'm not sure.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Nice
> 
> How do you like it?
> 
> Haven't heard much chatter post arrival.


It wears slightly smaller than I remember from the 1st gen, maybe it's the bracelet which is very similar to the Avalon's. The yellow dial is an acquired taste for sure but I'm surprised at how much I like it. I just got it last night though so it's early goings still!


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Skindiver obscura....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Rhorya said:


>


This is the new color that just came out for this model correct? How do you like it.. more pics please


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I found my Easter gift ... Happy Easter Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

I love your pictures - you are so creative 
Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Easter!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cayman on Sunday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*ICE MONSTER !!!*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Happy Easter All!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Mirabello1 said:


> This is the new color that just came out for this model correct? How do you like it.. more pics please






























Problem is the green metallic face only really pops in bright light, we are overcast at the moment.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Easter Bunny...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Going to the Moon today


----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love these Scurfa DiverOne, wearing the MS-17 this afternoon


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Soviet Vostok Amphibian 200m "Radio Room"


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m:


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

This has been calling out to me lately, so I'm giving the Tudor a break.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monster









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Sbdc053


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Cruise is over. Back to reality. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunburst blue sandwich, 4mm double domed polished orca









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

From weekend but same watch









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Mod 6309-7049 for the dinner 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

Solar Tuna


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

A mm or two outside of my comfort zone but I like it so much it was almost an impulse buy at the duty free lol..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHaynes (Apr 23, 2014)

New planet ocean!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Mornin' guys









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuesday. Scurfa Diver One ND513RD Blue:-!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

A touch of class.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Here's my Marnaut Dark Surge (via Kickstarter) -- 300M WR -- have had it for over a month, but didn't get around to posting a picture 'til now. Overall very happy with it. Feels substantial in a good way on the wrist. Interesting design, with sea urchin references (the creator is a Croatian watch enthusiast and, from experience, those waters are often home to many of these spiny creatures) -- pictures don't adequately catch the way that the "urchin points" really "pop" in certain light conditions and angles... Cool lume as well (lume pic posted in the dive watch lume thread).


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The SRP C93 "Save the Ocean" Samurai gets the Wrist today! 😍🏄‍♂️🦈🐳🦐🐋🐟🐡🐠🐙🐚🐬🦀🌊


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tud


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning sun









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

omega...


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Day 2 of the Tudor's week off. A recent thread (here or elsewhere; I don't remember) on the Tuna-ness of Solar Tunas inspired today's choice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to the brilliant blue of the Oris Clipperton









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchingandwaiting said:


> Here's my Marnaut Dark Surge (via Kickstarter) -- 300M WR -- have had it for over a month, but didn't get around to posting a picture 'til now. Overall very happy with it. Feels substantial in a good way on the wrist. Interesting design, with sea urchin references (the creator is a Croatian watch enthusiast and, from experience, those waters are often home to many of these spiny creatures) -- pictures don't adequately catch the way that the "urchin points" really "pop" in certain light conditions and angles... Cool lume as well (lume pic posted in the dive watch lume thread).
> 
> View attachment 14087755
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool

It would be great to see more shots as you wear it here or start a thread.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

boatswain said:


> That's pretty cool
> 
> It would be great to see more shots as you wear it here or start a thread.


Thanks Boatswain :- ) I was actually planning to start a thread, but have been really busy (one of the reasons I haven't been posting so often). There is one already in the Kickstarter and Start Up Watch Co's area of the Public Forum, but unfortunately, no-one seems to visit that part of the forum and the page views are minimal (which is why I wanted to start a new thread in the main Public Forum, but to add value requires a bit of work). The existing thread is worth visiting as the founder shares some cool pics of his collection and inspiration. Here it is: https://www.watchuseek.com/f512/diver-watch-designed-croatia-4791453.html


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New to me Doxa 1200 Pro  so excited. 
Will be great for summer vaca


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> New to me Doxa 1200 Pro  so excited.
> Will be great for summer vaca


Congrats. 

First Doxa?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Congrats.
> 
> First Doxa?


Hmmm 13th maybe


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hmmm 13th maybe


I had a feeling that may be the answer 

Enjoy! I look forward to the pics.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Modern Russian Vostok Amphibian


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Loving my latest acquisition









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)

A1. Can’t take it off my wrist.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Bear1845 said:


> Sinn EZM 3 on a new "khaki brown" NATO strap. May sell this but I'm not sure.
> View attachment 14081417


Is this model the one filled with oil?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

hugof3C said:


> View attachment 14082773


What's that?! Cab't read the dial...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Watches503 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The color palette is staggering. Very nice watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Orsa Monster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How big?! Are they still for sale!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fozzaru said:


> How big?! Are they still for sale!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one have never been for sale. I sold a white dial last year... If you are interested, we can talk in PM.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SKX007


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Fozzaru said:


> The color palette is staggering. Very nice watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Mr.Bo said:


> New Seamaster, can't stop staring at the dial.


Not while driving I hope! Great looking watch!


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Hammerhead, bronze meteorite.....I can’t take this thing off!


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Rain and colors..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

Seiko Samurai PADI on mesh for an insanely rainy day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Zodiac Olympos. The MILZOD. Cool caseback.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Day-3 of the Tudor's week off (well, technically, day-4, but I don't usually post on weekends). Today was going to be a lovely old 1953 Longines I had restored a couple of years ago, but the strap is too short and the one I wanted to put on it didn't quite fit. C'est la vie.

But I can't complain about the understudy: a King Seiko 5625-7000 from March of '69.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1979 Diver


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cayman day









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seamaster...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I









Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod Karlskrona









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Bear1845 said:


> Zodiac Olympos. The MILZOD. Cool caseback.
> View attachment 14090981
> 
> View attachment 14090997


You lucky duck! 
I sat on the fence too long before deciding to get one, and they were gone.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibia «.1967, 50th anniversary.» edition


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Raven Trekker Gen 1 on Rust Brown Colareb


----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 14090261
> 
> 
> View attachment 14090265
> ...


Strap goes well with that, where from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless 40 Blue


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 for Today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings Blue Ring


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ZM-73 said:


> Haigh & Hastings Blue Ring
> View attachment 14092755


Nice

How do you like the H&H?

I've been curious about those in the past


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Again, the Suunto.

Scurfa D1-500 Original is on it's way.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 14090261
> 
> 
> View attachment 14090265
> ...


Wow, what strap is this?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Mod Karlskrona
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is nice as well. Très bien!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 14092803
> 
> 
> View attachment 14092805


Are these Mokume Gane still for sale?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

300m


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This one.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Nice
> 
> How do you like the H&H?
> 
> I've been curious about those in the past


Thanks, I like it quite a bit. Seiko NH35A movement which keeps good time, sapphire crystal. Overall a solid watch. The only fault, I think, is the aluminum
insert for the bezel. Oh, and it has very good lume. These are still available at Bigwatchworld.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Day-4 of the Tudor's week off. Today's watch is my buddy, my pal, my faithful companion. I got this watch as a Christmas present from my parents in 1997 to replace my stolen 6309, and it was on my wrist almost-literally 24/7 for the next 20 years (I could probably count on two hands the number of times I took it off for any reason in those two decades).

Also-and I hate saying this behind the Black Bay's back-but it's so nice have a day/date back on my wrist!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Blue dial diver day for me









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! Norrin Radd aka The Silver Surfer Sumo gets the Wrist today! 😍🏄‍♂️🌊☄


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 4 just because I'm enjoying this one so much.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pepsi Bezel Day









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

PO 8900 on a grey rainy midwestern day...


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

New shoes on an old friend.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Pepsi Bezel Day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that one a lot 

You have a superb vintage collection my friend


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I like that one a lot
> 
> You have a superb vintage collection my friend


Thanks for the kind words my friend 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Certina in orange today.
Not really a diver, but i'd trust it swimming.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## flaps (Jan 11, 2019)

Baby


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless this morning. Last pic for a bit of this one...
Been a great run and I look forward to it being around for a long time


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

150m..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from the talk of Tapa


Looks awesome on that MN strap!!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Last few days:

Fossil Breaker- on a velcro strap taken from Howie Kendrick's talking watches segment. Loved the look and it translates well to this watch.

















And today's Fossil Sport 54 Split Bezel- on a Barton strap in gingerbread. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Doxa 300









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from the talk of Tapa


Nice colors!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Tourby Lawless this morning. Last pic for a bit of this one...
> Been a great run and I look forward to it being around for a long time


Handsome watch 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Woops


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

thejames1 said:


> Nice colors!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy! The green and blue are arriving on Monday. 

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the Doxa 1200Pro tonight


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

This one really took me by surprise. Bigger than the other Olympos versions too. I've been wearing it for a week at a time.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

CW Trident GMT 38mm today:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Newly acquired SBDX001 on Chocolate Bar strap


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Day-5 of the Tudor's week off. I had to scramble to find a battery for today's watch: a 3703-7031 electronic watch from April of 1974. When I got this watch it looked like it had never been worn. What few scratches there are all came from me (what you see in the photo are just smudges). The only indicator of its true age-other than the funky case and bracelet design-is its nearly dead lume.

Electronic watches are an interesting evolutionary dead-end, which intrigued me, and the baby-blue indices and Italian-only day wheel sealed the deal. Now, if only I could get the quick-set for the day wheel working (assuming it has one).....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Seiko 6119 "Regatta"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rocking some meteorite today.




























Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday Everyone! The SRP 493 Blue Stargate II gets the Wrist today! I love this Piece! It was my first step up the Prospex Diver ladder after the SKX and this piece still flies under the Radar for most Dive Watch Fans. 😍🌟🌊💙🖤


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Blurtle, again.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same one I've had on all week.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Heimdallr Full Steel Sea Shepherd tuna can watch







​


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

CTSteve said:


> Blue dial diver day for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't know if it's the pic, the combo, or both, but I don't think I've seen that one look better,
really nice..


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Obris morgan explorer 2, black and white combo today.








Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Oris clip









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Giltfriday









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Soviet Amphibian from the late 60' (Naval divers Mdl)


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

H Moser Diver


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

hugof3C said:


> don't know if it's the pic, the combo, or both, but I don't think I've seen that one look better,
> really nice..


Thanks hugo! I love the combo. Definitely gives the piece a retro vibe.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SKX mod


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Tycho Brahe said:


> SKX mod


Clever! Clever! I like it!!!


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Horizons GMT


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*SEIKO STARGATE !!!*



darth_radb said:


> Happy Friday Everyone! The SRP 493 Blue Stargate II gets the Wrist today! I love this Piece! It was my first step up the Prospex Diver ladder after the SKX and this piece still flies under the Radar for most Dive Watch Fans. ?????
> View attachment 14096215
> View attachment 14096217


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

NM-1 said:


> H Moser Diver
> 
> View attachment 14096819


now, this Moser has to be one of the most attractive blues ever made. To boot, it also comes in a bracelet!!!!


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> now, this Moser has to be one of the most attractive blues ever made. To boot, it also comes in a bracelet!!!!


Quite pretty in person. Decided to put it on the strap for the time being. Bracelet is unreal quality. Very impressive.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Flieger Friday with Archemede!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

88 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Seiko 6117 GMT ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

lucamecacci said:


> Seiko 6117 GMT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PAMster (Aug 31, 2017)

Helson Shark Diver 45 gray dial


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The sea king for Saturday morning









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Seiko 6117 WORLD TIME









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SRP C23 Anthracite or Sunburst Grey Turtle on Chains gets the Wrist today! 🐢☀🦈🔗🌊


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

DP


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok not a diver, but i'd dive up to 100 ft with it!


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Helm Komodo








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

That time @liwang22 and @FOOGauzie did something special - Wearing one of my favorites on this Beautiful Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Still cruising into Saturday with the Archemede.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Literally shoveled a ton of river rock with this one today.


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Horizons GMT


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Day-6 of the Tudor's week off. Today it's this little '50s Benrus bumper automatic. I love the toasted marshmallow dial with the radium burns from the hands.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## CHADSTER (Mar 10, 2006)

My 15 year old beater - Tritium H3 Sterile -- still glowin'!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Zelos Horizons GMT


Thoughts so far? I'm itching for a GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Thoughts so far? I'm itching for a GMT
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't had it long so thoughts are still forming, but I love the case size and design for my 6.75" wrist, the finishing is also very good. The dial is really nice, especially the beveled indices. I'll have a full review up hopefully within a week if I can with a bucketful of thoughts and pics. I'll post it here in the diver subforum.

Hope that helps


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bronze for the beach.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Seiko 5126 Rally









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Seiko 6119 Rally









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

One of my own creations


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage SkinDiver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Loving this new yellow gold beast!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇🖤❤


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

garydusa said:


>


I really like that vertical brushed dial


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Russian Wostok from the 70'


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Sorry double post


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cayman Sunday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Horizons


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Squale


----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Day-7 of the Tudor's week off. Yesterday was a vintage Benrus, today is a repro Benrus. Ending the week with the same watch that began it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday:-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the Dinner 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Aquacy 1769 -- 300M -- new arrival via Kickstarter -- love the abalone shell dial :- )


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

Doxa 1500T today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Squale


Almost pulled the trigger on this guy a few times.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

El Jefe said:


> Almost pulled the trigger on this guy a few times.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it. Cant really find any flaws with this


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hvntgtaclu (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Late afternoon change to my U1.....

Need something to time the dog walk....well sniffing, as that's what she does on her evening romp!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been another long day of yard work.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Desk diving at work with the Orient Mako II Pepsi...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Francois Pralus Carre de café noir


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> Late afternoon change to my U1.....
> 
> Need something to time the dog walk....well sniffing, as that's what she does on her evening romp!
> View attachment 14103497
> ...


Doesn't she normally drive?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon SAR, have a great week Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Marinemaster


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday :-!

Wearing the new Noomoon buckleless, loopless, quick release rubber strap on the NTH Näcken Vintage Blue. A bit tricky strapping on but once strapped really a snug fit. Love it.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monday blues , but I love Mondays









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! The Sunburst Gray SKX C23 MOD gets the Wrist today! 😍☀🌊

SKX007 Case
SRP C23 Anthracite or Sunburst Gray Turtle Dial and Handset 
4R36 Movement 
Duarte supplied Unsigned Crown/Stem
Namokies Coin Edge Bezel 
SKX A53 Black Bullet Bezel Insert
Crystaltimes CT037F Blue AR DD Sapphire Crystal 
Crystaltimes Laser Etched Chapter Ring 
Geckota Solid Mesh Bracelet


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Look who's back. Sitting in the doctor's office on this overcast Monday morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

From Monster to Marinemaster I have an equal opportunity wrist.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SAR timer


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Doesn't she normally drive?


Like the wife, she prefers to bark directions from the back seat!?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m-


----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for triple crown









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Blue Monday....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Trying orange isofrane on blue dial with orange minute hand









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos GMT


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Zelos GMT


Looking good! I tried it on the recent microlux event here in LA and was pleasantly surprised how thin it was, especially for a zelos watch. I'm hoping a review is in the works?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Looking good! I tried it on the recent microlux event here in LA and was pleasantly surprised how thin it was, especially for a zelos watch. I'm hoping a review is in the works?


Coming up

I'm hoping it will be done by the end of the week. 

Wears great for me (6.75"), dare i say best Zelos case yet?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Catherine_ (Apr 25, 2019)

CWC RN diver Mk.2


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

.


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Forgot to post this up yesterday (don't think there's a WDYWY thread).









Trying this out with another 20mm leather nato I have. I think I like it:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The SRP 251 Orange Baby Tuna MOD gets the Wrist today! 😁🐟🍊🌊


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Startimer Heritage GMT on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I picked this one to wear today.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

On the ferry heading to the office

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Bracelet adjustment upcoming


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Feel like I need a MM300 for some reason today...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

White mop Tuesday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Feel like I need a MM300 for some reason today...


I felt that way for close to 5 years and finally acted on that feeling.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis ScoutSniper









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Horizons


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

It must be Tuesday.....








m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Strap Magnet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

This Certina reissue today..








A tad too big but I'm loving it...I love the plexy/hesalite glass and I feel like it's such a great value compared to the micros which I have plenty of..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjosie (Sep 25, 2010)

Oak and Oscar Flyback and it’s up for sale on this forum


----------



## flaps (Jan 11, 2019)

This crazy thing, purchased as a joke, ended up liking it. Lots to look at and it just keeps growing on me. I know a lot of members don't love the brand.


----------



## flaps (Jan 11, 2019)

This crazy thing, purchased as a joke, ended up liking it. Lots to look at and it just keeps growing on me. I know a lot of members don't love the brand.

View attachment 14108757


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Orange for Labour Day


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Rolex Turn-o-Graph



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Rolex Turn-o-Graph














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w1


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress 6.7mm sapphire on hirsch accent rubber









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherine_ (Apr 25, 2019)

Today's watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Catherine_ (Apr 25, 2019)

Not sure why thumbnails keep coming up...


----------



## ElliotH11 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

One week straight on the wrist...


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Breitling chronomat









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Horizons


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I think this combo is okay


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

mtbmike said:


>


Wow! A rare Project 300 in the wild! Looks great!!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBDX001 on Chocolate Bar Rubber


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Jade Monster gets the Wrist today! 👹🐲🐉😍💚🌊


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

Brand new and I am loving it


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

double post


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

First day wearing this one...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orange isofrane with h2o dress









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Never need a flashlight when I've got a seiko on the wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday 

Ventus Mori M4


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

monaco...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Seafarer II


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! The SRP 309 Orange Monster gets the Wrist! 👹🍊🌊


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos GMT


----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Zelos GMT ]


 Great capture of the slate grey!! 

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Helson_hyped (Dec 25, 2017)

Still on the bracelet









Sent from my aqualand


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today very delicate surgical operation...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tisell Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Apparently this guy needed a vacation: he was consistently +3spd for the first six-months I had him, but since returning from his week-off he's been running +0.3spd. I guess he just needed to relax and unwind.

I know that feeling, little Black Bay. I know that feeling.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Deep Blue Day Night Recon 65. Only watch that can be worn to a 3 hour superhero extravaganza.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nexty9 (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f1


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Seiko "STO" Turtle


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

One of my favorites. The Sandwich blue, 6.7mm sapphire Dress Orca Polished with OEM bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Today it's my EZM 3 on a grey NATO. Couple days ago on a khaki brown NATO.


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Tudor black bay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for a second Gilt









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

TGIF!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHADSTER (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorta bittersweet but I'm breaking out the original Halios Puck for a final lap. Then may move it along.


----------



## CHADSTER (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorta bittersweet but I'm breaking out the original Halios Puck for a final lap. Then may move it along.

View attachment 14117075


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Recently picked up this EMG Nemo, think it's gonna be a good summer/pool watch.


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tbechtx said:


> TGIF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very very nice 

Enjoy it


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

Brand new Aquis Source of Life


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

tbechtx said:


> TGIF!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rarely seen In the wild but awesome watch, nice shot.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Yesit's the weekend


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yesit's the weekend


That's definitely a weekend watch


----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Horizons


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> That's definitely a weekend watch


Agreed. Especially with sunny 85F weather and the pool opens soon 
I'm going to France this summer for three weeks and it's one of the few I'll take with me


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Bon weekend!









Dankoh69


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great weekend:-!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Core Diver


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today sun..


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Aquadive on omega.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

*Shrouded SKX007 + LMT*


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Mako XL with domed sapphire from Crystal Times and Hirsch leather:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*

LOUVER DIAL !!!


----------



## Catherine_ (Apr 25, 2019)

Bear1845 said:


> Today it's my EZM 3 on a grey NATO. Couple days ago on a khaki brown NATO.
> View attachment 14116757
> 
> View attachment 14116761


It really suits the brown/bronze NATO.?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orange Monster


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Catherine_ said:


> It really suits the brown/bronze NATO.?


Welcome to WUS !! Enjoy the ride !!!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Today on OEM rubber.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Love that Sinn


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gruppo Gamma 47mm Titanium T-15 
















*


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

May the 4th be with you lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*SHOGUN !!!*



59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

lucamecacci said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to WUS !! Enjoy the ride !!!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Nitella diver









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

SilverWave Z

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Saturday with cayman









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Monta Wet Blue Oceanking


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switched for the Camo 007 and a Drink 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> Switched for the Camo 007 and a Drink
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? No poutine?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Chronograph Diver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> What? No poutine?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehe Poutine will come for sure 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*

2-Tone Roman Sunday


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Omega Planet Ocean 2500d on Borealis Dive-Strap.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇🖤❤


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunday with zenton b43









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne D1-500 yellow


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's dirty from a little yard work.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Nice Montblanc.
> What is it? Not a big Montblanc follower here.... and never seen this diver.


It's a 7035 diver. It's a bit small at 38mm but it's a very comfortable wear and I just love the look of it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Started the day with the Zelos Horizons










Shifted over to the Seaforth 1










Then enjoyed a little family BBQ with the patriarch and his CW Trident.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

Seiko









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Seiko 6309 scubapro 450

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue dome today on polished super engineer bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Lunch break









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Scurfa D1-500.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod 7002-7001









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Fixin' to get on a plane to the BVI. It's really excited!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday;-)


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Vostok WUS...BTW why this board never made a WUS project?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Evant Tropic diver today


----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Back to the Mako II today....


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SKX









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sunburst blue Seaforth


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Desk Diver.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Enjoying my new toy: Trident GMT MK3.








The quality of this thing is outstanding !


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The Pepsi Sumo gets the Wrist today! 😍❤💙🌊


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I knew I missed having a date complication, but last week it hit me just how much. So this week I'm seeing if I can make a daily driver of this guy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seiko dive watch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival.... finally broke my PADI virginity.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

New arrival:


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Sea Storm on true Bond Regimental NATO...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Seaforth


Whoa, lookin' all tech pro. Nice shot.


----------



## jameswarner1011 (Apr 7, 2019)

Deep Blue Master Chrono 7750









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your day :-!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Staying with this one.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fridayos (Jun 12, 2013)

On wrist this week with a black single pass Maratac RAF NATO, can’t seem to take it off...


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Tudor BB 58 again today:


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seamaster...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jameswarner1011 (Apr 7, 2019)

Beautiful vintage









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cayman on Wednesday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriend's choice today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth 1


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Solar Seiko bezel mod.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th1


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Komodo in the sun








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm trying to source some extra links for this bracelet so it'll be just a tad looser. In the meantime, I had planned on swapping to a leather strap last night and I had even mentally chosen which strap from my "box o' straps" would look best.

Sadly, that's the first time I realized this watch had 20mm lugs; the only 20s I have are NATOs. 

So on the bracelet she stays...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Mopping









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Kulprit said:


> I'm trying to source some extra links for this bracelet so it'll be just a tad looser. In the meantime, I had planned on swapping to a leather strap last night and I had even mentally chosen which strap from my "box o' straps" would look best.
> 
> Sadly, that's the first time I realized this watch had 20mm lugs; the only 20s I have are NATOs.
> 
> ...


Time for a shopping spree 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

My faithful Planet Ocean 2500C 45.5, together since 2005. It was love at first sight.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth sunrise today


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Valjoux Invicta









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

VicLeChic said:


> My faithful Planet Ocean 2500C 45.5, together since 2005. It was love at first sight.


Awesome piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

MM200


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Fonderia Navale





















































(...too many pictures, I know..:roll
*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Time for a shopping spree
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may have some spare links for you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday Everyone! The Honeymoon continues and the Pepsi Sumo gets the Wrist today! 😍❤💙🌊
View attachment 14135183


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seamaster...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yep.....I did it again.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*

SOLAR POWER !!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ZiLLA
















*


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Blue on a grey suede strap...


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

This morning...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Trying Uriel on mesh









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 612pab (Oct 5, 2017)

Pelagos LHD









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Fly back Friday!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Felt like doing something different today...

So I'm disrupting the industry, cutting out the middleman and bringing transparency to the market...




























Thin light and comfy...but man do I miss legibility, lume and an elapsed time bezel in just a couple hours. I'm sure I'll be back with a diver this evening. Still a change is good every now and then...right?!

To make up for it though I met a friend and his new green MM300. . Sorry I forgot to snap a pic as I was drooling over it. My first chance to handle a mm300. Pretty nice . Made me think i could pull one off.

It almost ate this one. I had to keep them separated.


----------



## meking (May 7, 2019)

gersaumsp said:


> Pelagos LHD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welp, adding this to the "must-have" list. Looks phenomenal.


----------



## meking (May 7, 2019)

gersaumsp said:


> Pelagos LHD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welp, adding this to the "must-have" list. Looks phenomenal.


----------



## jameswarner1011 (Apr 7, 2019)

StuckX Rock









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Just in from Seiya.

Embarrassed to admit that this is the fourth time I've bought a 300m Tuna. Just keep 'em, man!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## ssmlutahsteve (Feb 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Felt like doing something different today...
> 
> So I'm disrupting the industry, cutting out the middleman and bringing transparency to the market...
> 
> ...


Ahh there we go.










That's better


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

The sun is gone,GTLS T100 Rules the Night!!!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Heading out - formal wear...

Have a great weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

16700 Swiss only dial ,


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon JDD









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Right now and then.


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Day and Night view of the Holton


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Saturday and crepas Cayman









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

CPRwatch said:


> 16700 Swiss only dial ,


I am not interested in owning a Rolex, I do not like a cyclops on my crystals but I still love this watch.
So beautiful - Thank you for sharing


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

This solar tuna just doesn't want to get off my wrist. 
It's for sure my favorite tuna of all time, mostly because of the size + solar. 
I was also extremely lucky as the second hand hits all the market spot on, only my quartz GS was ever this good. 
I just upgraded the spring bars to terry's (from ToxicNATOs) shoulderless ones (thanks T for the usual awesome service), as I will take this one diving in a couple weeks in Thailand.

I may add a 497 (the black and steel one with bracelet) soon if I find a "good" one (good alignment, second hand hitting the marks).


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Odin









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> I am not interested in owning a Rolex, I do not like a cyclops on my crystals but I still love this watch.
> So beautiful - Thank you for sharing


Similar boat here, but I do want to own this! Awesome piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Seiko 6138 slide rule calculator

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Early afternoon change to Borealis Sea Storm on Miltat Canvas...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Very nice strap


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

On a blue Farer rubber strap.



















Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko Saturday 










ISO rating is good for adjusting sprinklers in the veggie patch


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

Orange Samurai


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

1000M Anonimo :


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Turtle time









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

These two today...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

7 hours of spreading mulch wearing this one today. Ibuprofen is my friend right now. I'm getting too old for this .....


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Retrospect


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

CTSteve said:


> Turtle time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great subtle mod


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

AndrwTNT said:


> View attachment 14140019


Fantastic photo!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Turrible lighting.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

7S26 with Bezel Protector

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Domed SKX399









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

061


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Batial









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! The Pepsi Sumo gets the Wrist today! 😍❤💙🌊


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Days


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Pogue Proof 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Heljestrand said:


> Days
> View attachment 14140977


Gorgeous. Perfection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pfisto22 (Apr 10, 2014)

Taking the Damasko out for a walk today hooked up to a orbis morgan









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael013 (May 12, 2019)

Steinhart plexi LE


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday's end:-(


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late post but had a great time celebrating Mother's Day with the fam. Been wearing the New Nodus gen II Retrospect on its bracelet


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

SEIKO SBBN039


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

double


----------



## PeterToronto (Apr 30, 2019)

Sd43









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Putting the bezel to good use.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

PeterToronto said:


> Sd43
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Gym time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

For  watch Monday. 6139-6005 July '73









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m1


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I've just felt like wearing this recently:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue sandwich h2o orca









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Invicta Valjoux 7750


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

10Swiss10 said:


> Love this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, the older Aquis' are great!


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

At Monta's office


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

New arrival.




























Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok You heard it first..

I am calling it-- Monta Monday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Lander GMT


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Save the Ocean









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Farer Lander GMT


Is it Friday already?

My schedule has been a bit off lately without seeing that beauty regularly!

Enjoy


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

ORIENT RAY RAVEN II


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Seiko 6138 "Jumbo"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The SNZF19 Orange Sea Urchin gets the Wrist today!😍🦐🐡🐚🌊


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6139-6010 June '70 Proof









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX011J


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your day folks:-!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Again today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Tropic Tuesday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpins Heritage Startimer GMT on DrunkArtStraps leather


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca Dress polish on strapcode's super engineer ll polished









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sea-Dweller outfitted w/Tactical Nato Strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Seiko 5717 "Monopusher" 1965

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Polar White Explorer II ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*HEROIC 18*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still rolling with the '79


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Padi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## angeleno310 (Nov 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Older Tudor sub









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Wednesday


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Finally got a 20mm strap for this, so new shoes for this guy until I can get some spare links for its bracelet (hopefully without having to pay Seiko's ridiculous prices for them).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cayman on way to prospective customer meeting. If successful, more micros to be acquired









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

One more day......


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😀🐪 Wednesday🖖🏽


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ARMIDA A1 BRONZE45


































*


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

7017 Flyback chrono 1971

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Still rolling with the '79


Really awesome shot!

As always! 

Inviato dal mio LG-H870 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rickyriz said:


> Really awesome shot!
> 
> As always!
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-H870 utilizzando Tapatalk


Thanks Kindly 

The matched colours were too good to pass up for that photo opportunity. 

Still on the wrist today too.

Seiko SPB079(SBDC063) on Scurfa rubber. Nice pair but I really want to try an isofrane style soon too.


----------



## pfisto22 (Apr 10, 2014)

Taking the PO MASTER out for a walk hooked up to a Deep Blue









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmustang (Sep 26, 2013)

Omega PO 2500d









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

View attachment 14150855


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus Bronze Wave





















BALWB01


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ZM-73 said:


> Balticus Bronze Wave
> View attachment 14151229
> 
> View attachment 14151291
> ...


That's pretty sweet


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Evening switch to the Gavox Avidiver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett White Harpoon


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

7015-7010 November '72 Daini Speedtimer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

6139-6012 1978

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Proletariat wearing a Sea King










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

This one!


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Navigator Timer GMT 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I think I've said before that I wear my watches 24/7, regardless of what I'm doing. Obviously, if I'm wearing a vintage watch or any watch on a leather strap I'm not going to wear it if I'm going to get wet or sweaty. So in those instances I have a quartz Traser that I'll switch to before bed so I've got a well-lumed watch for the night and one that's water resistant for my morning shower.

Well, this morning I forgot to take the Traser off when I put on the SARX, so now I'm sitting at work wearing two watches like an idiot.










The sad thing is that I was already at work for at least ten minutes before I noticed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSamich9 (Jun 3, 2018)

CW C60 Trident MkII 38mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Wearing my green Nodus Retrospect genII today. I'm liking the bracelet too even tho I'm usually a strap guy


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

7 Vintage Seiko to rotate each day of the week...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gruppo Gamma 
















*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

Kulprit said:


> I think I've said before that I wear my watches 24/7, regardless of what I'm doing. Obviously, if I'm wearing a vintage watch or any watch on a leather strap I'm not going to wear it if I'm going to get wet or sweaty. So in those instances I have a quartz Traser that I'll switch to before bed so I've got a well-lumed watch for the night and one that's water resistant for my morning shower.
> 
> Well, this morning I forgot to take the Traser off when I put on the SARX, so now I'm sitting at work wearing two watches like an idiot.
> 
> ...


lol... that's funny

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Horizon Ceramica GMT LE.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

What magic happens at the 9 O'clock Sticky?


sticky said:


> View attachment 14152893


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian old Skool Style «1967» limited edition


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSamich9 (Jun 3, 2018)

Mid-day watch swap with the Stowa Flieger


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

1973 Panda

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Vintage Seiko GMT 1975

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

BB58:


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

boatswain said:


> That's pretty sweet





boatswain said:


> Gavox Avidiver


Thank you! That Gavox Avidiver is a great looking watch too.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Holton


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6309 August '87









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The SARX033 is being temperamental so we default back to Tudor.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and happy Friday 
I'm wearing a Farer like every Friday, i went with the Limited Edition Pointing II on the Farer blue rubber strap, which is really good.

TGIF


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Davosa Argonautic


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Kulprit said:


> The SARX033 is being temperamental so we default back to Tudor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately most of the 6r15 watches I've had do the same. They are moody bastards, and I won't buy anymore watches with that movement because of it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigflax925_2 (May 15, 2019)




----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

Oris Friday









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Unfortunately most of the 6r15 watches I've had do the same. They are moody bastards, and I won't buy anymore watches with that movement because of it.


Mine has been an excellent performer in the year or so that I've owned it, but it was on the bracelet so I never took it off before bed or my morning shower. Since swapping out the bracelet for a leather strap a few days ago I've had to start taking it off at night, so now it rests for 8-10 hours each day. That's where the problem began. In those few days it's started losing gobs of time, like 60spd.

I'm certainly hoping that it's an aberration and simply a matter of not being active enough to keep it wound. Prior to this week it's day-to-day variation has never deviated beyond -3.3 to +3.4, and just last week it was averaging -1.3.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy the weekend 

Akrone K-02 on Marathon rubber strap.













i


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

lucamecacci said:


> 7 Vintage Seiko to rotate each day of the week...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wowzer! 
Fantastic! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

Heuer 844. Same watch I wear everyday.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the new arrived









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Switch for the new arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! I have never seen a turtle that color. What have you there???


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> WOW! I have never seen a turtle that color. What have you there???


Nemo Turtle SRPC95.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Tisell Marine Diver.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Slinging drinks with the Nodus Avalon









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

TC 5513v2 on Cincy Strap Co Seatbelt nato


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning and happy Friday
> I'm wearing a Farer like every Friday, i went with the Limited Edition Pointing II on the Farer blue rubber strap, which is really good.
> 
> TGIF


I love colorful details in Farer watches!

Nice one! 

Inviato dal mio LG-H870 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

P300


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rickyriz said:


> I love colorful details in Farer watches!
> 
> Nice one!
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-H870 utilizzando Tapatalk


Thank you. I love all my Farers, they are the master of colors


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Friday evening with H2o Orca









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Similar boat here, but I do want to own this! Awesome piece!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa Pro to start the weekend


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus Bronze Wave again


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

3 weeks and 3 days on the wrist


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

#SeikoSaturday


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

tbechtx said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that on an Oris textile strap? Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

From top to bottom..
my house
my car
my watch
my wrist









South of France, Med, faint views of the Pyrenees from the beach...beach 500 metres away...


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sinn UX


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

21 years with this one so far.


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Is that on an Oris textile strap? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it's the nylon strap off my Oris Big Crown Pro Pilot! 
Good eye! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Twighlight









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Enjoy your weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one today.. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

From earlier this evening








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

tbechtx said:


> Yes it's the nylon strap off my Oris Big Crown Pro Pilot!
> Good eye!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very good combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> From earlier this evening
> View attachment 14159815
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bezel work at its finest


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avidiving this weekend


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

6458-6000 
1983..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Modern Oyster bracelet from 39mm Explorer and A Series SD to my surprise; they fit well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Oldman today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Japanese weekend.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! The SNZF19 Orange Sea Urchin gets the Wrist today!😍🦐🐡🐚🌊


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## HamSamich9 (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday:-!


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carney0121 (May 2, 2019)

Chill sunday









Shoot, didn't realize I was in the dive watch section...


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love my yellow DiverOne


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pegasus Mercurio


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Chr Ward Trident


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

a Seiko!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ETA Cave Dweller









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Time Sonar Flyback










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Resco RTAC









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



castlk said:


> View attachment 14165375




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday
Scurfa Diver One ND513 RD Blue For now.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Tissot Tuesday,


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Seiko Time Sonar Flyback










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My trusty old Oris. This pic doesn't do the dial work justice. Gotta dig up the old macro shots of this superb dial. Anyone else like a big date at 12??!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca on leather









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Out and about with the fam and the Tisell Marine Diver.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SMP

I love the case shape and finishing, hands, lume, dial layout, waves, size, thinness and versatility on this one.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Champagne Kakume 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment Sharky 220519.jpg


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I got tired of my desk scratching the crap out of the bracelet so I'm back on the MN strap for now.










Of course, in a fair fight the desk always comes out worse.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w-


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca mop on hirsch rubber









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Choo choo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

009 On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Remior (May 11, 2011)

Photo from yesterday but wearing the same today...


----------



## Remior (May 11, 2011)

Photo from yesterday but wearing the same today...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2012)

This is just awesome!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Armida A9 on Eulit perlon, first time. 
Not sure how I feel about a sub on perlon, with a suit. It is almost summer...if that helps.
Yes? No?


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

6002 1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> Armida A9 on Eulit perlon, first time.
> Not sure how I feel about a sub on perlon, with a suit. It is almost summer...if that helps.
> Yes? No?
> View attachment 14170581


Yes!

Though black perlon may help it feel better


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

SLA,


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton B43 at the gym and out of the building









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## diaby (May 23, 2019)

Seiko srpc25









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 14171847


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon MSAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Retrospect  i like the bracelet a lot, haven't even taken it off yet which is unusual


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Mopping this Thursday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Hey Yukon, looking sharp! What strap do you have there?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

CTSteve said:


> Hey Yukon, looking sharp! What strap do you have there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Thanks! Custom made vintage olive drab canvas from Drunkartstrap.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

omega...


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I love how comfortable MN straps are, but being elastic they always make it look like my watch is strangling my wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

The Squale PanAm GMT today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Mortima









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The SLA again ,


----------



## panos_1975 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## stiffler009 (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The new green Scurfa D1-500


----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Glycine at the beach...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Solar Divers


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Orient









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6139-6000 May '69. Fifty years young 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I had an (almost) overwhelming urge to wear the SKX173 today, but I've got a new Seiko toy on the way so I'm "saving up" my Seiko-desire until it arrives.

So still this guy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Happy Friday!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nodus Retrospect  i like the bracelet a lot, haven't even taken it off yet which is unusual


Beautiful green piece here B 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

SKX on the SuperOyster bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the new arrives Xezo Air Commando









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Market Street, Philadelphia









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Glycine on Hirsch...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Big Pilot today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Marnaut Dark Surge


----------



## Grandmega (Jul 15, 2018)

Sinn 104


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Deep blue sea Quest 1K


----------



## stiffler009 (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## abroy (Jul 26, 2013)

can't leave home with out it. my daily watch as well.


----------



## abroy (Jul 26, 2013)

big Tudor fan. love the colours chosen for the dial/hands/markers.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

009









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## abroy (Jul 26, 2013)

My Daytona out on the town









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

SKX 013 on a TZ nylon two-piece strap:


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

30th straight day on the wrist


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😊 Weekend👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

6000 on a green Phoenix


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Rado









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Breitling Colt 41


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Marnaut Dark Surge


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2016)

Seiko Turtle with Tourquoise Isofrane, very comfortable and love the look


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My happy place substitute until I can get to the beach.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

The green waffle dial on this Lorier Falcon is FUN!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DB


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SRPB055 for now. Happy Sunday folks👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Afternoon swap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇🖤❤


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

EPK said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Here it's brother!









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Moray









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## abroy (Jul 26, 2013)

After seeing all the Seiko watches I'm beginning to feel like I need to add one to the collection 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love this solid little diver.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Meetings


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

THAILAND DOI SAKET NATURAL TYPICA ...


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

The latest new hotness to my collection OVM-39









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday:-!


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

At the pool









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Memorial Day. Remembering those who served and made the ultimate sacrifice 
Muhle SAR on the Muhle rubber instead of the bracelet. Awesome clasp on it if only a little bulky


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Happy Memorial Day!









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Metal hands are incoming!


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SZSC005 Jade Monster w silver seconds & Blue DD sapphire


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca on Hirsch rubber









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore the Doxa at the pool this afternoon on a hot sunny afternoon. 
Great pool and beach watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Avalon. Matte black goodness


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Beater


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bronze wave...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

More SKX007...

This one with an Uncle Seiko super oyster, just fitted today!










.
.
.
.


----------



## abroy (Jul 26, 2013)

Eberhard chrono 4. Old one but a favorite
 








Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The Squale 1521 Onda Azzuro Black 50 ATMOS gets the Wrist today! 😍💙🖤🌊


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Halios









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A little retro today seeing if this Casio Gshock rekindles 70's childhood . Do miss those red LCD lighting









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Nodus Avalon. Matte black goodness


Love this one. Nodus makes such great and well priced watches.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

33rd day straight with the Marinemaster


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love this one. Nodus makes such great and well priced watches.


Me too

While their early designs didn't sing to me this one does and I really like how they go about their business.

The case is phenomenal. Just so comfortable and sleek for its diameter.

I saw you got a retrospect 2  any plans on getting an Avalon?


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Hard to tell, but it's a Magrette MPD II...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Scurfa DownUnder in Melbourne. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

With picture









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matches (Mar 25, 2013)

Oris Aquis Red










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sleeper99 (Aug 6, 2018)

Turtle









Envoyé de mon LG-H873 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Current daily wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

mtb2104 said:


>


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

wed


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The strap simply will not dry out in this humidity; it's been 1.25 hours since I got out of the shower and it's still quite wet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Something cool on a hot day









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The H2o Tiburon (Spanish for shark) with the blue sunburst, h2o signature hour/orange minute hand, case back display.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Tib on strapcode super engineer 1.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Breitling Colt 41
while waiting at the traffic light


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Hexa Osprey, I missed too much the one I had 3 years ago...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Just got this Hexa Osprey, I missed too much the one I had 3 years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I always wanted one of those. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Helios Humpday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Stevaroni said:


> oris...


what a classic variant, all lume, etc.. always dreamt of this one. one day...


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Aquastar Benthos 500









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Montblanc Meisterstuck 7017








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Imbiton said:


> what a classic variant, all lume, etc.. always dreamt of this one. one day...


Thanks - one of my favorites


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ot500


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Just prepping for Saturday night , flying out in the morning to Espania . Early enough to sample the local customs & culture & soak up as much cultural ambience as we can . 
Ok I admit it , what I really mean is going to as many bars & drinking as much beer as we can :-!


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

CPRwatch said:


> Just prepping for Saturday night , flying out in the morning to Espania . Early enough to sample the local customs & culture & soak up as much cultural ambience as we can .
> Ok I admit it , what I really mean is going to as many bars & drinking as much beer as we can :-!


Go Liverpool!! YNWA


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Mosho (Nov 26, 2018)

6:30 am, walking my best friend 🙂


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

H&H Blue Ring


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Sinn 103 Plexi.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

I guess that today is Sunday.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Ot500


Very nice. Congrats|>. Latest acquisition? Review coming?;-).Seriously considering the 39mm.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Bulova Lunar Chronograph gets the Wrist today! 😍🚀🌝🖤


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Never too early for an H2o tiburon









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Silver Archetype One "the blue"....









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Seiko mod









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning  
Nodus Retrospect today and am
Impressed with the quality, details and value


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Very nice. Congrats|>. Latest acquisition? Review coming?;-).Seriously considering the 39mm.


Thanks 

...actually almost the opposite! Had this one for a while but I guess I haven't been wearing it enough if it now looks new when I post it! I did a review of it a while back too actually so that base is also covered . It should be here in the dive forum somewhere.

I said "almost the opposite" as I may let it go for a consolidation move,, which would be a tough call as I like it a lot and it has survived several other rounds of collection shuffle. The cuts would be deep. So it's getting some time on the wrist to help me decide. Makes me smile which is a plus. love the blue highlights and crisp contrast


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Nice, I always wanted one of those.
> 
> Enjoy!!


Thanks my friend  I really love the blue of this dial..










Send via Tapawatch


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Smitten by h2o tiburon









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> Smitten by h2o tiburon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Watches503 said:


>


so does your classic helson turtle - fantastic!


----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th1


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> so does your classic helson turtle - fantastic!


Thank you brother.

It's a flying saucer


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Bond Nato strap for this Explorer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

BrianMcKay said:


> I guess that today is Sunday.


The holiest day off the week. Either that or I've been in a coma.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Transocean Thursday


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriend's 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)

Nice panda !


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)

Such a juicy picture! This can’t have been shot on a phone ... right?


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Tiburon









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Happy Friday


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Mini









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

And another Scurfa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More Tiburon









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning folks and happy Friday:-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

In the end of 2018 I said to myself, I need to reduce my collection&#8230; Well after months I thought I failed


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette Friday...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Today was supposed to be my new-to-me Turtle, but USPS (unusually, I should add) crushed my hopes by delaying delivery until tonight. So today it's this old thing again. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> In the end of 2018 I said to myself, I need to reduce my collection&#8230; Well after months I thought I failed


Awesome! Did you make it?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

JimFava said:


> Awesome! Did you make it?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Thanks! I mod this cabinet 4 years ago. I added watch slots with pillows and this winter I added 2 drawers for the extra straps&#8230;


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines...


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

on a Cincy Strap Co seatbelt nato


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

Diewald Seahorse (on a cheap ebay shark mesh)


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Friday evening


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Orient Diver's.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Friday Night Lights!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Same again.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Certina DS PH200:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Camo Mod On SE


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Squale









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

Ovm


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Blue waffle strap


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Working outside with the Suunto today









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SRP 637 Baby Tuna gets the Wrist today! 🐟🐠🥫🌊


----------



## Pyjam (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Still this for the past couple days








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sub


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

hun23 said:


> Sub


Oh boy, loooooooove it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Loving this one even more than the first day


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Going with the F74 (002/100)


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Weekend beater for yard work









Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

This...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gruppo Gamma  Peacemaker on DrunkArtStraps canvas today


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New one for me, just picked it up from my AD


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)

Out for a dive today.


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Mt Barney National Park, QLD Australia


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been on test drives all day. There's another Yukon or Tahoe out there with my name on it.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Been on test drives all day. There's another Yukon or Tahoe out there with my name on it.


59Tahoe01 doesn't have the same ring


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> New one for me, just picked it up from my AD


Neat

Tell us more!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> 59Tahoe01 doesn't have the same ring


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Neat
> 
> Tell us more!


Thanks. 
Lots to like. Amazing dial. Great case and finish as nice as any. The bezel feels really high end too. They'll do very well. They have a lot of know-how, with experience at high end Swiss brands.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriend's choice today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster Saturday


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Tire Tread


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Skindiver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Happy Sunday - Noah Fuller dial and hands from the late 90's - early 2000's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunday with H2o Tiburon









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Traska









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope you all have a great Sunday. 
Worked out with my new Norqain Adventure Sport this morning and will likely keep it on most of the day for the pool and Zoé's dance recital tonight.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hope you all have a great Sunday.
> Worked out with my new Norqain Adventure Sport this morning and will likely keep it on most of the day for the pool and Zoé's dance recital tonight.


Great looking watch. Is that 22mm lug width?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇🖤❤


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

atlbbqguy said:


> Great looking watch. Is that 22mm lug width?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. 42mm case 12.8mm thick. Amazing finish and dial


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Titanium Inox for me, enjoying a sunny day in north London. The paracord strap is so comfortable in the heat.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

It's been a while since the Khuraburi has seen wrist time














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yeah. 42mm case 12.8mm thick. Amazing finish and dial


Lug width? 22mm? Thanks and enjoy the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 4 with a combo I absolutely love.


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

High pressure fun on a no pressure day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Bathyscaphe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Maldives - the blue/orange always remind me of my first wetsuit in the 80's









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

009


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

On holiday !









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Switch


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Raven Trekker finishing off the weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Certina DSPH200M on a TZ nylon strap:


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m`


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon JDD, Have a great week guys










Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday:-!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

My 787 finally arrived this weekend. I'd never noticed how small the hands look relative to the dials in these new Turtles. I assume Seiko just used SKX hands for these, despite the larger dials?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and a great week to all

Norqain blue Adventure Sport again


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Squale on Hirsch









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JimFava said:


> Squale on Hirsch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combo


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Seiko 6159-7001 from last week









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta on this lovely Monday









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Nice combo


Thank you! That was my first introduction to a real quality strap.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## snowmon34 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Seiko 6159-7001 from last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing pics of an amazing watch!

We need to see it more often


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14201491
> 
> 
> View attachment 14201493
> ...


Is it new? Mine came in the mail today. Yours looks great!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o polished orca , sandwich blue dial









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

JimFava said:


> Is it new? Mine came in the mail today. Yours looks great!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Thank you. I've had this for a while now. I got it when NTH first started making them.
You'll like how the color changes with different lighting conditions from light to dark brown... sometimes it takes on a purplish hue.
I have 3 NTH watches and I'm very happy with them.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

I am digging this big pearl blue stingray strap on my OM.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

In the pool


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette..,









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

View attachment 14202343


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Just received this Vanuatu, bought brand new directly from Helm. Cool tool watch, very well made, great value for money.
Goes well with the good quality WatchGecko cordura strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

CPRwatch said:


> In the pool


Nice to see that beauty in action


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 1200 Pro for the evening


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fresh delivery !

Nodus Contrail SS and 39 in for review


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Watching the sunset on the mighty Mississippi in New Orleans.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski (Dec 6, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

drwindsurf said:


> View attachment 14201693


Baby mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Amazing pics of an amazing watch!
> 
> We need to see it more often


Thanks man! It is a favorite

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Sotelodon said:


> Baby mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Modded Merkur OceanMaster


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Zelos









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Norqain today.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

787 again today. While I wore it all weekend, yesterday was it's first time out of the house. I'm amazed at the number of times I managed to smack it into things throughout the course of the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Trying out some tapas in old Benidorm town ,


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Going a little crazy  (for me anyways)
With the contrail 39 on a cheap blue/grey leather nato.



















I know it's not the right combo but sometimes it's worth a try...


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

marcello c...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dagaz Typhoon II on Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Going a little crazy  (for me anyways)
> With the contrail 39 on a cheap blue/grey leather nato.
> 
> 
> ...


Well, with that beautiful blue dial, it is pretty hard to mess it up. I bet that is gorgeous in the sunlight.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

This...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Kingston


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Everest


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Solar Diver.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

EPK said:


> Well, with that beautiful blue dial, it is pretty hard to mess it up. I bet that is gorgeous in the sunlight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Agreed, I think it's going to be a strap monster

Trying it on a sailcloth for the evening now.


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a gorgeous watch

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

NTJW said:


> That is a gorgeous watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Thanks, the sword hand Seamsters really are something else!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Original Turtle 1985


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Submariner









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## nogood (Mar 15, 2013)

Min Turtle


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Yup










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Scuro









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

omega...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Certina DSPH200M:


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

The good ol' U1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Doesn't look much like a diver to me but the specs say otherwise so who am I to argue?


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Doxa Sub 750T GMT Divingstar


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

One month in and loving it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Morning Micro Mashup

Nodus Contrail 39
Ventus Sailcoth Strap
Halios Buckle


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the the arrived. My cherry trees are in flowers









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Loving my new paratrooper straps...


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Switching it up for the evening.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Tiburon. My daily watch now









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spinnaker Bradner on C&B Chevron


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

View attachment 14208229


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pallas79 (Nov 15, 2018)

View attachment 14208277


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Scallop case Diver's.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

new GL831


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seiko Marinemaster


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The SKZ 325 Black Stargate gets the Wrist today! 😍🖤💜🌟🌊


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th`


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Seiko mod









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

A big salute to the greatest generation and the sacrifices they made!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

You know, except for vintage or dress watches, I usually wear my watches like the tools they are. I don't lose sleep over scratches, marks, or dings not do I go out of my way to avoid getting them. Heck, if I banged one into a brick wall I likely wouldn't even look down to see if there was any damage.

But since strapping this on last weekend I've been absolutely paranoid about acquiring even the slightest blemish. I check it several times a day to make sure it's still unsullied. This is too stressful; I may have to go back to the Tudor tomorrow since I'm okay treating it like a beater.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meking (May 7, 2019)

mydemise said:


> Loving my new paratrooper straps...
> View attachment 14207879
> View attachment 14207881
> View attachment 14207883


Looks great with that strap. Did you source it separately, or did it come with the Squale?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Titanium 2100









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

It's not technically a diver but it is rated at 200m. I don't wear it as much these days. It has a Swiss movement, sapphire crystal and a beautiful bracelet but is a bit "blingy".









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Remembering D-Day. Counting and counting my blessings. Have a great day

Halios Seaforth II on Farer blue rubber straps|>


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

mydemise said:


> Loving my new paratrooper straps...
> View attachment 14207879
> View attachment 14207881
> View attachment 14207883


Did you get the strap from Cheapestnatostrap.com? If so, how did you manage to keep the strap from staying put/not getting loose? Mine kept getting loose after a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Agreed, I think it's going to be a strap monster
> 
> Trying it on a sailcloth for the evening now.


Nice shots!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

CREPAS Loggerhead

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Jenny Caribbean 1000









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Nice shots!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend 

So far I have been enjoying my review time with the Contrails. Pretty photogenic and easy to wear watches.

Today's option is the SS Black Sand on tropic rubber.


----------



## Ten past ten (Apr 24, 2019)

I couldn't say, "it is what it isn't", and I wouldn't say, "it wasn't what it was".


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

My new unexpected favorite dive watch..Certina DS PH200M









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Have not had this Freddie out for a while.

Sorry just realised I'm in the dive watch forum and even though it has a screw down crown it won't be going into a shower not to mind a dive


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

h2o dress polish sunbathing









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Friday the 7th.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eza









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Monster on ToxicNATO Scurfa rubber strap. Thanks to @boatswain for the idea. It was mentioned in his review of the Seiko SPB077.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MuckyMark said:


> Monster on ToxicNATO Scurfa rubber strap. Thanks to @boatswain for the idea. It was mentioned in his review of the Seiko SPB077.


Looks great!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Victorinox tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

A little touch of green for today ,


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

1000m NauticFish .

Beanerds.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Office time with the Sinn. Happy Friday everyone!









Just realised I'm posting in the wrong thread


----------



## nexty9 (Jun 28, 2012)

Akrone...


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Squale









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Steinhart OVM









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Cherishing a day off.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Fancy Friday! The SARY 073 Blue Moon Cocktail Time gets the Wrist today! 😍🔵🌝🍸💙
View attachment 14212429


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

monaco...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

TGIF!!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o tiburon on a gecko oyster tapering bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Test Driving the Contrail SS


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Jury today, so something more befitting the suit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

GTLS T100..


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

4006 乃乇ㄥㄥ爪卂ㄒ|匚

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy the weekend folks


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiburon on gecko tapering oyster









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Gray on a black carbon fiber strap


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Contrail SS

Rated to 20cm LR (latte resistance)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

NOS early 80's Doxa Divingstar


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Gorgeous weather today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

I don't know if this is technically a dive watch, but it has a screw down crown, so I'm calling it one for today. Just traded with another WUS member and I'm loving it!!









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Have a nice weekend ev1.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

MM Zim.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday:-!


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! The SKZ 325 Black Stargate gets the Wrist today! 😍🖤💜🌟🌊


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

A serial 16700 from 99 , it's so last century ;-)


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Today Helberg CH6! ;-)


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

amrvf said:


> Today Helberg CH6! ;-)


Thanks for the fantastic photos!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2016)

Seiko Sumo, without the Prospex logo, thank you. Always my go to when in doubt.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Well, I'm wishing I was wherever amrvf is at the moment. But alas, I am not.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

EPK said:


> Well, I'm wishing I was wherever amrvf is at the moment. But alas, I am not.


https://plemmirio.eu/


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

sticky said:


> View attachment 14217333


Wow, I'm in love with this Halios.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sumo Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

amrvf said:


> Today Helberg CH6! ;-)


Say cheese! Lol









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

It's her:


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

amrvf said:


> View attachment 14217459
> 
> 
> It's her:
> ...


I am not a diver, but love dive watches. So the "vicario" pleasure I get from your photos, and experiences of you and other divers is very satisfying.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi,

in this thread you can find my dives of the last two years, if you flow back in the thread you will see that I have used different diver watches: ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/ulti...ing-photo-thread-1064892-46.html#post49112737


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Happy Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

amrvf said:


> Today Helberg CH6! ;-)


Awesome photos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Rainy day with h2o tiburon









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Zoretto on ostrich.  Or ?









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JimFava said:


> Zoretto on ostrich.  Or ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But only because you asked

Seems like it wants a tropic rubber or some other vintage waterproof strap.

Cool watch though 
I'll go check them out. Nice skindiver vibe.


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

boatswain said:


> But only because you asked
> 
> Seems like it wants a tropic rubber or some other vintage waterproof strap.
> 
> ...


Thanks, it comes with a rubber strap I can try.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

5513









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa yellow D1-500


----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wrapped up the contrail ss and 39 review but still enjoying the SS today



















Had a visit with Mr. Boatswain Sr. and his Seaforth series 1










He wanted to test drive the 39


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## woahyeahwoah (Dec 28, 2018)

skx013


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## woahyeahwoah (Dec 28, 2018)

nice


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

I love the back-case with the big lumed logo


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Just arrived









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Castle Cavetto Titanium -- new(ish) arrival via Kickstarter.


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wicing said:


> Good-looking Seiko!


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a pleasant Monday😊🖖🏽


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBDX001


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back on the Uncle Seiko canvas NATO for awhile (at least until it's get mildewy again and needs a good wash).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Zoretto... on vintage black leather?









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Scoutsniper









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

One of Seikos finest again today ,


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas Cayman today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Nothing fancy or expensive. But it is a well built watch for the money.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Contrail SS


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Cwc.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Wearing my Monta, and workin finishing up a bathroom.
Usin it like the tool watch it is!


----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

spicing things up...


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Amphibia









Gesendet von meiner Buschtrommel mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Domed Helberg CH8









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

t``


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Helm Komodo














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Frost ice monster


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sharky









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H20 orca on aquadive BoR









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*CITIZEN FUGU NY0088-11E Diver's 200m Lim. Ed. ASIA*


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Orient









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Love my new Nodus Avalon


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Desk diving w the LHD today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I was feeling very Seiko today, but I was also in a big rush leaving the house this morning, so I guess it's Tudor again. Maybe tomorrow, Seiko.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Polaris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Ready for summer! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven Venture II...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seamaster...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Some Italian bronze today.

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Fugu L.E.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Dive tables bezel


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Home made OneRedShiny1










Gesendet von meiner Buschtrommel mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Superocean


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Tisell Marine Diver









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Old faithful for today (and probably the week).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Ancon









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Dive tables bezel


Yankee

I love this one and it's SS cousin. 

Thanks so much for sharing. Keep them coming!


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

PO2500C 45.5 Casino Royale


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines...


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven again today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

White Harpoon









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Sticking with the SLA ,


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

CPRwatch said:


> Sticking with the SLA ,


Love that one


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Helm Khuraburi on a rubber nato








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Switched out the bezel and hands on this one. The first photo is before and t.f ge second two are after the change.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Trying not to try out the 200m WR...


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Frogman 








.. and the Blues are closing in










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

SEIKO 7C43-600A SQ PROFESSIONAL 2OOM - 1986


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BERNHARDT #BinnacleBond


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! Norrin Radd aka the Silver Surfer gets the Wrist today! 😍🏄‍♂️🌊


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealiw Sea Farer II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Squale on Hirsch Robby









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

14060M on DAS Canvas


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and  Thursday:-!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Trying to decide if I want to get another MN strap for this guy. I've always like the way it looks on a 5-ring Zulu (not to mention the unbeatable security of a 5-ring) but MNs are so comfy and dry so much more quickly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

from yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

PVD


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More h2o dress on aquadive bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

No Radiation


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Worming it's way back into the keeper list.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

SBGN003 was on my wrist for a week straight. Lovely little watch.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> SBGN003 was on my wrist for a week straight. Lovely little watch.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic on aftermarket leather.... rare for a GS

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

matthew P said:


> Looks fantastic on aftermarket leather.... rare for a GS
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


Thanks Matt!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

... it's time.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

OSD300... The red dial really pops! :-!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Contrail


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f`


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Zoretto









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

View attachment 14230271


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

There is always a first time. Congrats to the Toronto Raptors for their first ever NBA championship 👏🏼👏🏼🏀👍🏽

Halios Seaforth today. Happy Friday brods


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The most comfortable favorite watch ever had









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Citizen PVD









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart Ex39Plexi


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great Friday!










Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

The Beast


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

In its element; in and on the water.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Ahh yes...


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Good Friday evening!


----------



## alfasud68 (Jun 14, 2019)

Blue diver


----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Starting the weekend with the 5513 and a couple of fingers of bourbon. Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

CWC at Imperial Beach just before a surf!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Home from work, switching from the turtle sto to the samurai sto. Seiko fanboy at heart i guess...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Muhle SAR on rubber to kick off the weekend


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

Oldie but goodie









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The GMT a Master stroke by Rolex


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo 6309-7040









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Classic diver homage...


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SZEN 006 White Night Monster MOD gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🌃


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

layin lo with 009...


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Seamaster quartz









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

MPD II today....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Another day on the lake comes to an end.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

24 hour watch for the 24 Hours of Le Mans.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Just picked up my Black Bay Fifty Eight!


----------



## BCitizen (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magrette Regattare


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage IWC









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇🖤❤


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Sunday  D1-500 Meanie until i fly out to FL this afternoon for a business trip


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Fathers' Day:-!


----------



## woahyeahwoah (Dec 28, 2018)

nice


----------



## woahyeahwoah (Dec 28, 2018)

nicee


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

MPD II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abroy (Jul 26, 2013)

Back from a jog









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Still trying to charge this one up


----------



## fortcollinswatchguy (Jun 24, 2014)

I Pulled out the ecozilla, had the low bat second hand stutter. So I strapped it to my rear view mirror facing out the windshield and drove to work facing the early morning sun. Wore it about 4 days straight on the nato it's on but it didn't feel right (hence why it got benched back when ) so I got a wild hair and cut off the keeper strap on the nato thinking it would remove some bulk and get it lower on the wrist.... omg I should have done this years ago. Amazing what I diff it made!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Waiting for my Uber with the Doxa


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Cheers!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy Father's Day










This one is a fresh arrival and I was happy to receive it as present today from the family 










A fun and functional watch now with a great story and connection.



















I also got to spend time today with mr. boatswain Sr. And his EMG Nemo.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Taking this one in the water with me today. Happy Monday All.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning  from Florida
Breakfast time with the Norqain Adventure Sport 
Have a great day.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! Something different for Me, Not a Diver, going with a Military/Field Watch. 😱

The Mailbox Fresh Orient Defender gets the Wrist today! 😁🖤


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Emperor









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Taking a break from the divers watch today, it's aerospace time ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibia Neptune


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sportin' the Bronze beast



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I may be biased but this is the most beautiful watch!


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Sporting the SLA again today ,


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Not a diver but fun nonetheless...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

fortcollinswatchguy said:


> I Pulled out the ecozilla, had the low bat second hand stutter. So I strapped it to my rear view mirror facing out the windshield and drove to work facing the early morning sun. Wore it about 4 days straight on the nato it's on but it didn't feel right (hence why it got benched back when ) so I got a wild hair and cut off the keeper strap on the nato thinking it would remove some bulk and get it lower on the wrist.... omg I should have done this years ago. Amazing what I diff it made!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the adapters for the nato? Thanks


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Rojote said:


> No Radiation


Soo niiiice. Where from!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

These 2 today


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Gloomy morning ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Still this guy, charging away lol


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRP583


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Rolex sub Kermit. Bit beat up!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette again today....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

ccccccc


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

AQUACY 1769 Abalone.

My Summer ,Sun , Fun Dress Diver !


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

omega...


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

My lowercase LE solar Tuna makes a rare public appearance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Emperor again...some lume.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Bell Ross Heritage today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Fortis, love the green dial.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Colt


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Colt


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

A bit of horological history.


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa Diver One 500


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

...pinch of salt...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Just received my Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide GMT via Kickstarter. Was a bit of a wait, but am super happy with the watch so far.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o tiburon on mesh bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Despite its slab sides, this fits better under the cuff on a NATO than my SKX, so back on the wrist it goes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Norqain Adventure Sport


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Zoretto...how about some lume









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## tobgolo18 (Jun 21, 2018)

.









Enviado de meu SM-A520F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Orange Oris Aquis


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Second day in a row...


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Like it so much









Sent from my bush drum with Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

oris...


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

V serial LV


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hexa Osprey









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Day off from work today.....chillin’ with the Hammerhead b-)

.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy Leventhal (Jan 12, 2015)

Brand new Norqain









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Back to my roots and the trusty skx009


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wako limited.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 14243213


Great strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Alpinist on jubilee ,


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Seastrong back on its original rubber strap. Not as comfy as the MN strap but looks dressier


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

anrex said:


> th


What bracelet is this?


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

anrex said:


> th


What bracelet is this?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Swapped out the canvas strap for leather. That may be a mistake given the heat, but then again, as damp and humid as it's been lately, the canvas may very well have rotted off my wrist by the end of the day. So perhaps it's a stroke of brilliance?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Haven't been wearing this much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Grab 'n' go Tuna









Posting test


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Emporer









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod 6309-7049









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa D1-500


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A zenton amalgam of sorts. Bronze case with stainless super engineer bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Today it was seawolf in forest, without sea 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Remior (May 11, 2011)

Just arrived!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Cartier today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

nice diving wristwatch


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## cjkent555 (Jun 3, 2019)

Black Monster black light.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Today's new arrival...


----------



## njkobb (Apr 29, 2012)

Enjoying my Tag Aquaracer today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven Venture II today....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@atlbbqguy, I like how clean that dial is. Very cool handset too. 

@mtb2104, great shot of that green. Love it!

For those who have read my comments about this Omega before, this is an old faithful-I bought and wore this all day, every day, for a little shy of a decade. I decided to get it checked out and got it back today. Pressure test still passes at 10 bar...not bad for a 20+ year old watch!

I did everything with this thing on...hiking, swimming, shooting, etc. Nice to bring it back into the rotation. 










Great size for my 6.5" wrist at 36.5mm. I wish manufacturers still made divers in the size; it's definitely in the Goldilocks zone for me.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

New strap = new watch! :- )


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f`


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and Happy First day of Summer:-!

NTH Näcken vintage blue on Noomoon quick release buckless rubber straps|>


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Rado has done many versions of its Captain Cook, but this first remake remains the best IMHO. 37mm of gorgeous vintage goodness.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

warsh said:


> Rado has done many versions of its Captain Cook, but this first remake remains the best IMHO. 37mm of gorgeous vintage goodness.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will agree with you.
I have come close to pulling the trigger on this a few times.
Just haven't..... Will I regret it? Dunno yet.
Keep the great pics tho!


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm not diving but it is a great day for a wedding (#1 daughter)! I'm wearing the Omega anyway!


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Grab 'n' go Day 2


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Seiko mod









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> Wrist: 6.5" flat
> 
> Sent from the Talk of Tapa


That's a perfect combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress polish all the way









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I just replaced the bezel & insert on my 787 as I intend to make it a GADA travel watch (my Airman is a *wonderful* watch but my brain just can't transition back and forth between 12- and 24-hour dials). The donor bezel has a lot more slop to it than the stock bezel, but I'm not overly anal-retentive about such things. What *is* disappointing is that I thought the insert was lumed, but in my haste I misread the description. Oh well.

Now the last question is whether to keep the stock second-hand or replace it with one from an SKX173. Ever since the SRPs were released I told myself that if I ever got one I'd change out the second-hand. Now that I've had this for a few weeks the stock hand is growing on me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Raven Vintage 42









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Summer soltstice Seiko SLA ,


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Devil Ray D6









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Earlier in the day and still wearing it. The white deposits on my Erika’s is due to swimming with my Odin in salt water. I will wash it off once I return home. That reminds me I should rinse the watch in cold clean water.


----------



## jefhihuabi (Apr 20, 2018)

Tudor Black Bay Bronze on custom band. Gotta love ir!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriends new Frogman  Great weekend everyone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Stipey (Jul 31, 2009)

Seiko Planet Monster mod from '09


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bronze Wave


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SNAB71P1 White Flightmaster gets the Wrist today! 😍✈☁


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Hexa F74!









- whoa... Just whoa! -


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Seiko sub today









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

The 38 Special gets the wrist today. Happy Saturday everyone.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tactico style mod Seiko









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

New Baltic Aquascaphe


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Vostok. Subdued lume









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Proud of my Titanic... Gadaf!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o tiburon on mesh









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Tisell Marine Diver Green.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette MPD II...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been Scurfaing this morning 
Paul makes an ice watch at an affordable price


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Great-looking Scurfa, @Jeep99dad. Very clean and a nice fit on you! 

I like the Seiko, @59yukon01. Awesome colors. I saw one in a store last month and didn't get a chance to try it on, but it definitely caught my eye. Looks even better in person! 

Wearing this 38mm Hamilton Intra-matic today. Wife just got it for me. I guess I talked about it enough that she felt like indulging me. 










She gave it to me yesterday and I got it sized today. Very cool watch; nicer in person than I was expecting! The 2892 inside is a nice touch.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Whoops, just realized I posted that Hamilton in the dive watch WRUW! I will make amends by switching to this Omega SMP.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Saturday evening with the SLA & some cold beers ,


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

I've been at the beach all this week with this one. It's taken a beating with the waves!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Something funky fun for a grey rainy day.


----------



## jefhihuabi (Apr 20, 2018)

1959 Omega Ranchero









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

H20 marlin









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Submariner


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeepin in the rain with the Seiko SRPD21 on a Toxicnato magnum


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

New strap = new watch (part II) :- )


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines...


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#OVM


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

hun23 said:


> Submariner


So nice.......


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



madkx said:


> Good day Jeep,
> 
> May I know what kind of Omega model is that? That is a beautiful watch.
> 
> ...


Hi Marc
Thank you very much. It was my grandad's. 
It's a early 70's Omega Seamaster 176.007 calibre 1040.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Some great watches up there

Love the eterna YankeeE and shark dial seiko Jeepdad 

Tourby Lawless 40 Blue for me today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriend sporting her new Frogman










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)




----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

Seiko Alpinist










Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Pelagos in Paris








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Chrono Diver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

EB watches Project 354


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

deepsea03 said:


> EB watches Project 354


Looks like some strap, where is it from? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and Happy Sunday


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

watchingandwaiting said:


> View attachment 14254177


That's some bracelet. Is it anodized mesh or something? Very complementary.  Great photos!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

legend diver...


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

in water!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice handset and strap choice, @Monkwearmouth!


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cayman Sunday shopping









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

A few vintage watches from the last few days









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Black Bay


----------



## HERSKO (Apr 10, 2012)

My new Zelos Mako. Patina is coming along nicely!


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for a German for the Dinner









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless and Scurfa D1-500 today


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Two great 'entry level' divers... Good for the office or adventure!

Both sporting straps from Cheapest Nato Straps - 
SKX with a Tropic Aqua Racer and the Mako with a Waffle


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I recently got this one back into the rotation, and had forgotten how much I like it. This 36mm SMP is a great fit on my 6.5" wrist, and on a NATO it's so comfortable I forget I'm wearing it.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Monday. Still waking up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nodus Avalon









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller "S"









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Sorry ... I haven’t been here for a while, and I’m trying to remember how to post pictures .....


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday folks:-!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

https://emily2.smugmug.com/Product-shots/i-4J8SJJ2/A


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

SeaDweller









Sent from my bush drum with Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sadly, no water activities today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

monaco...


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More h2o orca blue









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Squale









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Tonight


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Guy Pardee (May 18, 2019)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

I have joined the ranks of the watch obsessed. My latest purchase and I'm loving it. It's a little big for my wrist but most watches are.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

Love this dial









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

nice diving wristwatch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 14259771


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sinn U1









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seamaster...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and Happy Tuesday:-!

NTH Näcken Vintage Blue on Noomoon rubber quick release buckleless straps.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

New shoes today courtesy of Uncle Seiko. I picked up one of his GL831s but, unfortunately it was a little too snug. I also grabbed this Z199--primarily for my SKX, though I neglected to add SKX endlinks to my order--so for now it's residing on the SRP.

I'm not sure about such a sharply tapered bracelet on a head this big--it's like squeezing a fat ass into skinny jeans--but if there's any combination more comfortable than a cushion case diver on a Z199 I don't know what it is.









Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Yellow Russian









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

New in a trade, Lorier Blue Gilt.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Grail-day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

New arrival -- MKii Keywest -- was fearing I would be disappointed when this finally arrived but, despite a few weak points (bezel action, caseback & bracelet), am super happy after having on the wrist for a while. Blown-away by the dial -- amazingly changeable in different lighting and angles!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Baltic Aquascaphe


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Beater for me this evening.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Frederique Constant Peking to Paris Chronograph. Dress for success, even if it's at home for a interview over Skype. It's Allo new watch Wednesday! Got a Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT that is due to arrive today. And my son is 7 weeks old today!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca on hirsch rubber









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoKing (May 10, 2019)

Love this watch. My wedding gift and it's my everyday watch and after years I still stare at all of its details. I think this was Baume & Mercier at its best and wish they continued this style throughout their line. Though I do like the Baumatic COSC with the crosshairs. Getting a diver soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Forgot to put the Black Bay back on it's bracelet last night (too hot and sweaty for leather), so it's this guy again today. Sooooo comfy.









Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks AVIS!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blancpain Bathyscaphe today at the office and for a dinner with Arnold & Son'. Should be fun.


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Lorier









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Kulprit said:


> I just replaced the bezel & insert on my 787 as I intend to make it a GADA travel watch (my Airman is a *wonderful* watch but my brain just can't transition back and forth between 12- and 24-hour dials). The donor bezel has a lot more slop to it than the stock bezel, but I'm not overly anal-retentive about such things. What *is* disappointing is that I thought the insert was lumed, but in my haste I misread the description. Oh well.
> 
> Now the last question is whether to keep the stock second-hand or replace it with one from an SKX173. Ever since the SRPs were released I told myself that if I ever got one I'd change out the second-hand. Now that I've had this for a few weeks the stock hand is growing on me.
> 
> ...


Skx mod with an 777 dial and 173 seconds hand. I'll probably swap it out at some point. Not sure I like how it overlaps the indices. Looks a little of balance to my eye.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

CTSteve said:


> Skx mod with an 777 dial and 173 seconds hand. I'll probably swap it out at some point. Not sure I like how it overlaps the indices. Looks a little of balance to my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been wearing a 173 for the better part of 22 years, and before that a 6309, so for me it's the the SRP second-hand that always looks odd. It probably wouldn't bother me if the hand itself was lumed, but having the lume 180-degrees from the indicated second is just weird to me.

Granted, I've never once needed to know the time to _to the second_ in complete darkness, but it's the principle of the matter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Seiko SARB017 Alpinist on Newmark canvas & leather single pass strap. Had it on my 6BB chrono, but that looks good on lots of straps. The Alpinist is harder to match. I think this strap works with the green & gold. Yes or no?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Titanium 2100









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Alpina and a G&T on a beautiful west of Ireland evening!


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Far from a diver.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Evening change to the fresh delivered and sized Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Kulprit said:


> I've been wearing a 173 for the better part of 22 years, and before that a 6309, so for me it's the the SRP second-hand that always looks odd. It probably wouldn't bother me if the hand itself was lumed, but having the lume 180-degrees from the indicated second is just weird to me.
> 
> Granted, I've never once needed to know the time to _to the second_ in complete darkness, but it's the principle of the matter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear ya, I took the hand off of my 173. Maybe I should have taken a photo with it over one of the other indices. You'd see what I mean. Anyway, go for it. Just trying to help give you a visual.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

'69 Datejust that my Papaw bought new in '70.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rollin' with the Scurfa


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

ooshaugh1 said:


> View attachment 14263483
> 
> 
> Alpina and a G&T on a beautiful west of Ireland evening!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Rollin' with the Scurfa


Really nice shot...as always!


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

Decennale on Shark


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th:


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the white hands contrasting on the blue dial. The MS19 look fantastic


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus green Retrospect


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Superocean...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I made a last minute watch swap on my way out the door this morning. There is no way to photograph a watch in my office without either too much glare or catching a reflection of the phone. This is why most of my pics are from the water cooler; better lighting there.









Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sinn U1









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

In spite of the scolding from the mods I have decided to keep slpsoting as I enjoy it. Here's Kermit on rubber in the gym!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o tiburon comfort









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

NVCh-300 that was issued to Soviet Navy divers


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)




----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

View attachment 14266579


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lavish_habits (Sep 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Is there a reason why my photo was deleted?


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Scurfa Diver One automatic tonight.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Enjoying this one even more than I anticipated. A little colour goes a long way.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Casio Dw-290 Mission Impossible watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

monaco...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Tisell Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Day 3 with the Squale Pepsi GMT









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀😀 Friday👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

New shoes again today; 4th (?) different strap/ bracelet this week. Old school DAL1BP replacing the US Z199, which replaced the US GL831, which replaced a 5-ring Zulu.

I had terrible luck with these Seiko polyurethane straps on my 6309 and SKX, so I swore them off more than 20 years ago, but as comfortably soft as modern silicone straps are, they're also very grippy and grabby, making them irritable to my wrist (not to mention the lint; my God the lint). So I'm giving polyurethane another shot.

As an aside, maybe I'm still in the honeymoon phase, but I just can't quit this watch. I have little desire to swap it out, and when I do I find it back on my wrist within a day. I'm even learning to like the stupid second-hand.









Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Breaking in the just landed tuna.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

My summer fun watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Evening switch


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

I would put this one on trade, too little to my taste

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Just did about 1200 yds. In the Atlantic. Love this little beast.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## cjkent555 (Jun 3, 2019)

1st gen









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Long day.

Home to good people and a ray of sunshine.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 14269909


That's a winner!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hottest day of the year so far... b-)


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

My Gym Watch.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Lorier









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Dive watch on the racetrack















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski (Dec 6, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great weeekend👍🏽🖖🏽😊


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Triple 7 on Jubilee


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enjoying the pool with kids and the Padi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Compressor


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I promise I will wear something else one day. 
Scurfa yellow still going strong. Never would have guessed I would like a coloured dial so much


----------



## mtnmdc (Oct 21, 2018)

Scurfa on E.O. strap









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


>


Very nice

That's the new LE I believe?

How do you like it?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Very nice
> 
> That's the new LE I believe?
> 
> How do you like it?


Thank you!
Yes it's the new reissue... so far so good!
Timekeeping is not bad, comfort is better than expected! A dark horse in my collection!


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy Casio Day








Left: Casio Catalog Photo - Right: My Frogman today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Landed yesterday!

Scurfa MS19



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Changed the titanium bracelet to leather strap, interesting look.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

I swapped out the bezel insert on my 009 for this ceramic one. While it's very nice, it just doesn't work for me. What I really want is an all blue one with the same blue as the original. Oh well, the hunt continues.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

A8










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Tuna with sun.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

marcello c...


----------



## entropism (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze/Turquoise at the pool









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I'm not sure the orange works on my tuna... what do you think?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Test driving a new strap...


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Tourby Lawless and Scurfa D1-500 today


Your yellow Scurfa is stunning, congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Robert999 said:


> View attachment 14257755


Niiiice...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Watches503 said:


>


What do we have here!?...Very classy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

sevaseka said:


> Love this dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paper dial snowy texture?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

MuckyMark said:


>


Hey Lefty, whazzzup!...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

I broke the clasp on my hexad bracelet that i normally wear on this Tuna so i went with this anvil that I had in my drawer. Liking it.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Fozzaru said:


> What do we have here!?...Very classy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you ! It's a Dificiano Marlin prototype from a current Kickstarter project.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

Fozzaru said:


> Paper dial snowy texture?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yep, the texture had me

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Domed SKX011









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> Domed SKX011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This piece would have matched the pics from yesterday perfectly 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

It's Monday morning so I initially couldn't be bothered with changing the date, but you lot were showing me up so I had to fix it and take a second photo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> This piece would have matched the pics from yesterday perfectly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday and Canada Day🇨🇦


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

This diver's strap doesn't always photograph well, but it looks good in real-life and is really comfortable.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magrette Monday


----------



## InstaAntiques (Nov 26, 2016)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



Spunwell said:


> Zenith 69' reissue today


That is a beautiful timepiece.
.... My father had one exactly like this one


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Couldn't find a thread titled "straps that burn your retina", so posting my I.N.O.X. Carbon here.....apologies up front for any lasting eye damage!


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cayman bubblecious









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Soviet Navy divers Vostok NVCh-300 1st generation


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## toxy (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

New (to me) KAV.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Bubble 47 Flying Tiger.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I'll be traveling to the sweaty South for the holiday weekend, so back on the bracelet she goes. I prefer the way this looks on a strap, but when sweat, salt water, sunscreen, and bug spray are in play, you can't beat the "hose and go" convenience of stainless steel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great Tuesday👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Baltic Aquascaphe


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o polished orca.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

A8










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mardi Camo









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Marineman


----------



## MeritedCrown (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Orient


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Mean green @ 209 grams sized.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Still the Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT. Maybe I'm becoming a 1 watch guy.......naaaaaaaah.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Kav again today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MAGRETTE LE Regatarre


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> View attachment 14280563
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought I should keep you company!


----------



## jefhihuabi (Apr 20, 2018)

From 1974..









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Change up for a swim.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Quartz hydro









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

16660 in Hawaii









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

1 week and it's all I've worn since it landed. Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Silver Pogue 6139-6000 dated February, 1970









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w`


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Pardon the glare.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

005 on Isofrane. Happy July 3!!!


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

MS19 arrived today


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The other h2o orca on polished super engineer bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Alox blasted moster


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa for the evening after MAGRETTE in the morning


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Happy 4th to all. Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## toxy (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o tiburon on some gecko oyster bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

New arrival of the Citizen BN0150-28E. I really like this one so far. Wishing all a happy July 4th holiday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Happy 4th July


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

USA Red White and Blue










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibia


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Happy 4th!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Spent the day at the pool, now off to catch some fireworks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday USA!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa yellow today


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still this


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Had a wonderful 4th of July with my wife and baby boy!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

G shock blue


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still really hot here in the south of France. 
Chilling by the pool with the Norqain sport. 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Friday July 5th









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the Citizen BN0150-28E.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Morning swap to the helberg ch8









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Diver? It's rated for 200m, so I'm taking credit.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Hammerhead on Perlon today


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Seiko STO turtle









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Seiko SLA033


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette today..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Stiff competition in the preceding posts 

Scurfa  today as I close in on its review.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sunny days









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: What Diver Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deux*

Balticus


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

New entry


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marsavius (Oct 18, 2015)

Finally got the correct batteries for my Alpinas...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great weekend gents

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Ch8 pleasure









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Kobold Tahitian MOP SOA.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Laco on new Hirsch strap...


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SBDC053


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day three with the Citizen BN0150-28E.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Pepsi.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

today water!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

U


marsavius said:


> Finally got the correct batteries for my Alpinas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Took the Cayman out for afternoon couch potato lounging activities









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Stan's Deep Blue take on the venerable SKX; caused quite a ruckus a few years back


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Again today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SSingh1975 said:


> View attachment 14289263


I have to admit I've done the old washing machine lume shot before myself...good reflective white surface


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bronze kaventsmann.

Enjoy your weekend!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Decided to change to my SKX with a new jubilee from Watch Gecko.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

New bracelet









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Tudor snowflake submariner homage. And definitely not a certified dive watch...


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Sunday dive!


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Seiko Samurai


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Abyss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Whats behind the Amphibia


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Zodiac sea wolf


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage CCCP Vostok Amphibian


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sharkmaster.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

My favorite Seiko mod









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth series 1 sunburst


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

From yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Long day at the neighborhood pool with family and friends.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Turtle, I love seeing that red Sunday









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sunday unwind

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Tornado at the volcano









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m-


----------



## tap78 (May 18, 2015)

Seiko Sea Monster


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Seiko mod









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Helberg Ch8 on 24mm aquadive BoR









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Become my new followers on Insta @julien.portside


----------



## Julien Portside (Jun 3, 2019)

Girlfriend's watch. 
She followed my advice and put a new strap on. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Become my new followers on Insta @julien.portside


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

ZO9207.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eza









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Kaventsmann bronze.

Have a great day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Stipey (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one again as I've been doing some trial and error regulation. So far so good.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back from vacation. The bracelet did its job re: sunscreen, sweat, and insect repellent, but I sure could have used a glide-lock-style clasp to lengthen the bracelet in all that heat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Seiko mod









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

New arrived Benarus Sea Devil. Really love this beast well comfortable for the size..









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Snorkeling









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Hydroconquest Ceramic 43mm Automatic in Gray


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuesday


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Silver "flakedate."


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue tiburon on Tuesday on gecko oyster bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lavish_habits (Sep 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

More snorkeling









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



TimeDilation said:


> Hydroconquest Ceramic 43mm Automatic in Gray
> View attachment 14296249
> 
> 
> View attachment 14296251


Very nice looking gray dial


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian «.1967 limited edition.»


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfasud68 (Jun 14, 2019)

Cheap but capable


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr (Apr 15, 2019)

Mako ii










Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

Imbiton said:


> Blue tiburon on Tuesday on gecko oyster bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredibly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Needed a 15' graduated bezel...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Thank you _boatswain_, it was what first caught my eye about this Hydroconquest model. The gray dial and bezel are even more beautiful in person. Especially in bright light or sunlight. I absolutely love it.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

This beast b-)


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

I keep wearing this over my other watches since it arrived last week.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

One more day for this one, but looks like my trial and error regulation was very successful.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Again. Ignore the fuzz on the crystal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Anonimo Nautilo just received yesterday!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy ? Wednesday?????.

Akrone K-02 Blue Whale


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Seiko mod









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Lavish_habits (Sep 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Sea Devil


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

2 weeks since arrival and still only the Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

2005 diver and still one of my most accurate ~+1-2spd


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My baby









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

Ginault OR1


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

I love the depth of this dial


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

More beach, sand and snorkeling. 009 hasn't missed a beat









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Home from work and switched back to the Citizen BN0150-28E "Prime." Can't seem to stop wearing and enjoying this dive watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Digging the two-tone with an Uncle Seiko strap.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Deep blue sea Quest


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Fugu - Asia Lim. Ed.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Passion watch









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Lavish_habits (Sep 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the Sea Devil and a song for us...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

catlike said:


> View attachment 14300187











Wow. Waiting for mine to ship out.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seamaster...


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

PADI today - going windsurfing later


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 14301231
> View attachment 14301235


That's a nice strap!

Where did you find it?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14301289
> 
> 
> View attachment 14301291
> ...


Very nice combination.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Tactico today


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

ChiefJr said:


> That's a nice strap!
> 
> Where did you find it?
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yes I like it a lot, and I literally have hundreds of straps...

This should be the link to where I got it:

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...products/single-layer-seat-belt-strap-frogman


----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

I have shoe box full of straps. I guess I can't help myself.

Thanks!

&#55357;&#56832;



mydemise said:


> Thank you! Yes I like it a lot, and I literally have hundreds of straps...
> 
> This should be the link to where I got it:
> 
> https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...products/single-layer-seat-belt-strap-frogman


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Just landed 2019 Omega Seamaster SMPmc:


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Cartier tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sea Quest again today


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BERNHARDT #BinnacleDiver


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

GS Ivory dial.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

This blast from the past... 2008


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Military SkinDiver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My gym watch









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Devil Ray









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Lavish_habits (Sep 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Armida A9.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Monocoque









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT streak continues.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta Oceanking


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Frogman


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arctic Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Slowly becoming one of my favorites. Simplistic, elegance, and so soo sooo...Accurate! +0.5 second after six months in rotation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Man on the moon.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Sweating my ass off with my 009. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Finally finished my 009 ? New coin edge bezel and insert.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Not a diver today, but a recent trade. Gavox, the Swiss Army watch of Belgium!









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Rough days spent "on call" by the pool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Doxa today


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

My new Yema Superman Heritage. I mostly wear no-date watches and in a moment of confusion I must have set the month as the date yesterday ... and now it shows already August. 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

layin lo with 009...


----------



## Pyjam (May 23, 2019)




----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

200m water resistance?

I say it counts as a diver.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Wearing this one to bed at the moment.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

MT-G


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriends choice today 









Happy Fête nationale to all French WUS members

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

This










Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Typhoon II On Leather. Enjoy your Sunday Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski (Dec 6, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## BFC28 (May 8, 2013)

Oris Honey 🍯


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Superocean chrono


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seamaster...


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Citizen aqualand









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchowski (Jun 10, 2012)

Pool day


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Cosmograph


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

The cat could care less.


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

KaVo8 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch! Bought and sold that piece twice. Will probably have one again one day.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I love









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Pardon the glare.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen 2100 Titanium









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Beautiful blue









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Yema Superman Heritage and just in case anyone is interested, here's the same scene with my Sub 14060M on my 7-7.1" wrist: #51759

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday folks😀👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Pic from this morning. 
Love this guy!! Purchased from our very own QuickSilver. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Squale Tropic GMT


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Black mesh on ch8 Monday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## toxy (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bronze kaventsmann today.

Have a good day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosimery (May 13, 2019)

This thread is better than ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

For the remainder of the week most likely or at least until the weekend 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

YEMA for the evening. Rather pic heavy. Haven't worn this great little watch for a long time. Sorry wrong date.


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Still a favourite









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

The golden glow of the 6139-6000 dated May 1969.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

For perhaps the last time this week?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

I've been enjoying this one for a year already, but only a couple of weeks ago I decided to try it on an Omega NATO....









Now I'm having a hard time convincing myself to go back to the bracelet. It looks and feels soooooo nice like this !!

Omega should include a NATO in the box of these....


----------



## Voyager57 (Jul 15, 2019)

Electric Blue


----------



## mizzoutiger (Jan 6, 2015)

Mako XL










Sent from Alpha Centauri using 2 tin cans and a string.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cayman on Tuesday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Eza









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

The Oris pointer date never disappoints 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Obris Morgan









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E "Prime" again today. I seem to wear this one nearly every day at some point.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr (Apr 15, 2019)

Mako II









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Modded 6309


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

NaD today.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I am a big fan of tropic straps


----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toxy (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## misterorient (Jan 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale streak continues.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Today it's a Longines from 1953.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Watches503 said:


>


Is it titanium? How is the lume?


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly received, I had a Huldra 4 years ago and missed it alot. Nice vintage looking...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

v1triol said:


> Is it titanium? How is the lume?


It is Titanium. Decent Lume, not amazing Lume. Still a keeper to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Laco in Curacao


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toxy (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Picked up a new diver, it wears huge like everyone says but I might keep it anyway.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

A week or two ago I was complaining about the fact that HBO seemed to have put "From the Earth to the Moon" on a shelf somewhere and lost it for the last 20 years. Then, a couple of days ago, I was pleasantly surprised to see that they apparently found it.

I had no intention of wearing this watch today. In fact, since I decided quite some time ago that I was going to sell it, I really don't want to risk adding any signs of wear to it. But as I was watching FtEttM last night, I noticed on Deke Slayton's wrist what appeared to be almost certainly a Glycine Airman. While mine isn't the same vintage as his, I still felt inspired to wear this one today as a tribute to the men and women who man the moon landing possible.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Something new in trade, Halios Tropik B.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with Aevig Huldra









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

New to me DOXA sub 300 50th anniv


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

AUTOmaniak said:


> New to me DOXA sub 300 50th anniv
> 
> View attachment 14319099


Is the marking on either side of the lume a faint greyish hue or is it white like the handset? In your image they look grey but wanted to know if its a lighting thing.
The markings on the Shark-Lung are grey, not white, which bothers the hell out of me...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Been enjoying the black version so much, I picked up the blue Citizen "Prime" BN0151-09L.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Longines this evening


----------



## Ginik (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

MZhammer said:


> Is the marking on either side of the lume a faint greyish hue or is it white like the handset? In your image they look grey but wanted to know if its a lighting thing.
> The markings on the Shark-Lung are grey, not white, which bothers the hell out of me...
> View attachment 14319375


White like the handset.


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I put several watches on the market today that I will be sad to let go of, but dammit I'm not ready to put this one up and you can't make me!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## toxy (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

The Planet Ocean GMT landed today. Very pleased with this critter. It's my 5th PO. Always wanted the GMT.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## majikat (Jun 12, 2011)

Just picked up this Very Beautiful 70's Mortima Super 28 SuperDatomatic
I'm in love with it so far what do you think


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Shifting to weekend mode early

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm cheating with a MWW Chrono today.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

I ain't even going out to get the mail in this heatwave.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

When I took this off Tuesday night I didn't think I'd see it again this week, but here we are.

I just can't quit you, Black Bay!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

My most often worn watch- not realy a diver but 330’ w a screw down crown makes her sea worthy.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian Neptune


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Monster mod in shade


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Hammy Jazzmaster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiburon for weekend









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

TGIF!!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Khuraburi 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toxy (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy Friday gents.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Green Sea Turtle.


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

My newly acquired Khuraburi


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Strap change



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoovebloveman (Jun 4, 2018)

How long until that meat's done? Snap, forgot to start the chrono!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Bezel mod.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChrisMoJo (Jul 17, 2019)

My BBGMT


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Promaster


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian Neptune


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX781









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 3 with the blue Citizen Prime BN0151-09L










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Hard to see this blue/black dial sometimes.


----------



## LookatmyROLEX (Jul 20, 2019)

Recently acquired 1965 Blancpain Fifty Fathoms AquaLung "NO RADIATION Black Dial. Hands are not original but the rest is after a full inspection. What is the general consensus of this watch? Also, for the $1400 I paid, was it worth it? Please...give me opinions, do I have anything special here? Good buy?


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Zoretto









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Caliguli (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Haven't decided yet 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

LLD bang 4 buck champ


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Cwc,









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Dweller


----------



## SkiMon (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## toxy (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Pulled this one out tonight...first time in a really long time that I've worn it.


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Seiko Saturday!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Quick weekend family get away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

This tonight. It has a certain "rightness" to it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Sunday! Marathon MSAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment Sinn U1V2.jpg


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 14326629


I want the Oris Aquis !!!!


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

my awesome OK in AZ


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Komodo fresh from the water








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.










Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

.









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

- Yema Superman Heritage -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Life is good.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Heljestrand said:


> LLD bang 4 buck champ
> View attachment 14324431


Totally agree! Beautiful watch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## toxy (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Winding down the weekend.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Moroz said:


> View attachment 14319667
> 
> Longines this evening


I've never seen the subscript '30 Bar (300 meters)' on an LLD before, is it a special, regional edition?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## mizzoutiger (Jan 6, 2015)

Mako XL









Sent from Alpha Centauri using 2 tin cans and a string.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sinn U1 shot with a fisheye lens.

View attachment Sinn U1 220719.jpg


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I enjoy how lightly yet substantially this one wears on my wrist.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#MontBlancMonday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Vostok Amphibian


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Oris 65 bronze









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

MZhammer said:


> I've never seen the subscript '30 Bar (300 meters)' on an LLD before, is it a special, regional edition?


Hi MZ, from what I understand, the contemporary LLD has had three versions since it launched - no date and no depth rating, date and no depth and date & depth rating. I don't think it's a regional thing, but for what it's worth the original owner of this watch was in Australia... Anyone else know?


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Helson Shark Diver 42 on a Crown & Buckle Phalanx OD Canvas


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy Monday gentlemen.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Silver Snowflake homage.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Oris Divers 65. Some amazing models Oris does, but this is still my favourite:









With original funky font from 1965, it always puts a smile on my face!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spinnaker Spence Tonight


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Breitling gets the nod to start the week.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## toxy (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Checking back in with the 2264


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Turtle 6309-7040 - Year 1985


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Pepsi.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dad old Submariner









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

Got this today, i've had no less than 15 diferent SKXs over the last years but with increasing rumors of discontinuation this is going to be a keeper...


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Tiburon









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Beluga









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

On a Cincy Strap Co SB Nato - so comfortable


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Late to post today.

Today it's my first modern Vostok. I spent at least a week pouring over countless Amphibia models trying to pare it down, and when I started the only thing I was sure of is that I didn't want an 090-cased watch like this one. By the end...well, you can see how that worked out.

I'm pleased as punch with this watch, crappy bracelet and all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Kulprit said:


> Late to post today.
> 
> Today it's my first modern Vostok. I spent at least a week pouring over countless Amphibia models trying to pare it down, and when I started the only thing I was sure of is that I didn't want an 090-cased watch like this one. By the end...well, you can see how that worked out.
> 
> ...


If you order from Meranom, he will put any current dial in any case for a ridiculously low cost. Nice watch

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

tsteph12 said:


> View attachment 14327673


Is this the 44mm case diameter or 42mm? Very sharp!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven again...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

This just came in from f29. I can't believe it took me this long to get a Scurfa. This thing is awesome.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a good evening


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## toxy (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Evening swap


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seastar









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avidiving today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

nice diving wristwatch


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon JDD









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Same watch as yesterday, so I'm cheating and using the same photo as yesterday (there's got to be SOME advantage to a no-date, right?).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H20 Dress orca polished.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Starting off with the Gavox


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Wearing my Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Caliguli (Jun 28, 2016)

Trying on a cheap $10 bracelet to see what i'm feeling before i purchase one, sacrilegious I know. First time I've ever taken out folded links, was not fun.


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back in puny rotation= Oris aquis clipperton









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for a Mod SKX011 with homemade smoked fish...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Beluga









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

slow_mo said:


>


Nice shot and awesome lume!


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Monkwearmouth said:


>


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Pic from yesterday, but I swear this Yema Superman is on my wrist today again! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toxy (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Avalon for the bulk of the day


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## guediver (Mar 27, 2018)

Seiko Prospex PADI Turtle on the way to work!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7049 on Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Went with the Nodus Retrospect this morning.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A bright day indeed for all









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Staying Russian again today. I know there's a honeymoon period with every new watch, but wearing this one makes me particularly happy for reasons I have yet to nail down.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival.


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Sea Storm v1









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Rainy Florida morning


----------



## jwellemeyer (Jan 29, 2019)

Waiting for my annual physical to start.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surly Troll (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> New arrival.


Nice Yukon


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Vostok blue dial «Scuba-Dude» Amphibian


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Nice Yukon


Loving it and thanks!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sumo


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

.


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Less than 24hrs old!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spinnaker Fleuss on bracelet tonight


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_7107.jpg


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Double Duty today split between the Nodus Avalon and MAGRETTE Regattare 2011 LE.

Matte black with a touch of red I guess is the theme


----------



## toxy (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pepsi Mako


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Borealis Scout Sniper









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Strap change.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF!


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Something new in trade









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f`


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

LLD


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and happy Friday 
Casual Friday with a bit of color and the fun Farer Lander GMT 
TGIF


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More Oris aquis









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I just got new shoes from Clover Straps and I want to see how fast drying and mildew resistant this Cordura is going to be. So it's the 787 for a few days.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee. Still love this watch today as much as the day I got it a few years ago.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

MS19


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caliguli (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

First kiss with the seiko sbdc 065. I like it awwlot









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> First kiss with the seiko sbdc 065. I like it awwlot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice my friend!

Suits your profile with that excellent blue dial 

Enjoy!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

thank you Boatswain. Need to catch up on your reviews. Love that blue Tourby Diver of yours!


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Cheers









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Another lovely day with the Avalon


----------



## jz1094 (Jul 19, 2016)

helson shark diver brass w/ green dial


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Squale 1521 on a B&R Bands Oak Classic Vintage band


----------



## toxy (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

tundif said:


> View attachment 14340403
> [/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one 








Great weekend gents 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart Ocean Explorer 39 Plexi


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great weekend guys! Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to this aquis blue for saturday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Citizen NY0054-4L


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Zoretto









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Caliguli (Jun 28, 2016)

Just got done filing down both a Strapcode super engineer and a crafter blue for these darn 19mm lugs.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Vostok Amphibian


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seamaster...


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice shot - beautiful watch!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## toxy (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

sa1


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon today


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## m33m0 (Jul 27, 2019)

Danny T said:


> Haven't decided yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those Murphy bezels ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m33m0 (Jul 27, 2019)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Komodo fresh from the water
> View attachment 14327259
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Komodo is a great watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_2949.jpg


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crown at 6, with h2o Tiburon provides ideal comfort for tennis matches









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 3 with the Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee. Whenever I wear this watch I hate to take it off.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon to start the day


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

monaco...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok NVCh-30 Atm


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I guess I will bore this thread with the oris clipperton wearing/showing for a long time now that I married this model for the long haul









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sunday morning with the Scurfa MS19


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sallynstan (Nov 14, 2011)

One heck of a light weight beast... GP SEAHAWK II PRO TITANIUM!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

NTH Nacken modern black









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mattvalento (Dec 15, 2017)

MM300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Have a good Sunday everyone!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GundaBeast (Oct 17, 2018)

Orient Triton


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Steinhart Apollon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## toxy (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Swap to the Seaforth this afternoon for some solid family time

Lots of different moods with this sunburst Dial.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Rather pic heavy, but I was enjoying my Oris so much this beautiful Sunday evening!


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Winding down th he weekend.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_1823.jpg


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Mid-size from the mid-2000's ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Sea Devil









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m`


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko sbdc065









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Cordura strap mildew test day 4.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALG2261 (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Helson









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday:-!


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Doxa on a Monday


----------



## sallynstan (Nov 14, 2011)

SEIKO SBDC055 PADI MAS ON A
MONDAY!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dark navy blue oris aquis









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Compressor


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Derkdiggler said:


> Well done.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Stevaroni said:


> nice shot - beautiful watch!


Thank you, Oris really hit the OG Aquis out of the park!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

...well earlier today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster Today




























Came home to find out that Mrs B had raided the watch box and commandeered the Scurfa  for BBQ duty.





















Then for the evening i thought I'd try the SMP on a rubber strap for the first time. 
Best combo was on the Biwi strap from the Halios Seaforth 2. Very different but I like it


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

This one doesn't get as much wear as my Kavs, but it's definitely a special watch.










Cheers!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Seiko


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Skindiver styled









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This oris aquis









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Cordura mildew test, day 5.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

My RDX Courg.... I'm quite fond of this all titanium job.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay LE.










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

779 today









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SMP 2264


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Some bronze today,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

007...


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Since swapping bezels I'd noticed this "new" one had a much looser action than the stock bezel. Not a good thing for a watch modded to track a second time zone. So I popped off the bezel yesterday (and dinged up the case....*grrr*) and sure enough there was no o-ring in there. After rectifying that omission it's now tight as a drum.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Triple 7 on Jubilee today


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Longines Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in gray 43mm


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Feels like I should be wearing a seiko based on all the beauties above 

Going with the Seamaster again myself today


----------



## JoeC (Jun 20, 2010)

Diver 300M on Borealis rubber


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of the same navy blue aquis









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

It's a Blobfish!









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bronze again today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Wearing the PO GMT today.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

CW white today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)

My first message on this forum


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_7091.jpg


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon MSAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

August 1st with oris clipperton









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Vintage Seiko Tuna -


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th`


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Morubozu said:


> My first message on this forum
> View attachment 14354487


Welcome aboard 

What a great way to start!

Beautiful

I hope you enjoy your time around here!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Borealis Batial









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Helson 38 titanium.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Black ice.


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Hershey Park Happy


----------



## dqsuyen2 (May 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Oris today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

This just arrived today. Temporary strap as the nato it came on was way too chunky! I have ordered a couple of Barton silicone straps which should arrive soon.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14355671
> 
> 
> View attachment 14355673


Beautiful watch. What is it?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Mr Auto said:


> Beautiful watch. What is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Thank you.
It is a Tiger Concepts 5513 base. I replaced the hands, the crystal and the insert.
The dial is a custom made dial by the guys over in the BSHT thread.


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

- Yema Superman Heritage, Uncle Seiko Tropic -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Seiko


----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)

Lld









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Got a new strap and I'm totally digging it.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Welcome aboard
> 
> What a great way to start!
> 
> ...


Since this is a dive watch thread, maybe it should be 'welcome overboard'


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Sector 1000M Ti dive chronograph.


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

anrex said:


> th`


Nice stap, I really like this combo.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Gulfmaster


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

.


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Count me in as one who actually enjoys this watch on the OEM strap. So much that I purchased two backup straps that are identical. Should last my lifetime.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great Friday Guys , Marathon SAR-D









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## isfuzz (Feb 15, 2006)

Haven't worn this one in a while









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Blobfish









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Something a little different today


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Grab 'n' go in the shade on a hot morning


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Not a great picture, but ready for the weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rounding out the week with the SMP again


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

blue on blue friday...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)

Falling in love again...


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Almost Beer thirty.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Enjoying this blue Seiko Sbdc065 this Friday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

My SMPc is at the Nj service center for like the next 6 weeks so I bought me an old favorite this week. Casio AMW-330

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Recent arrival. Already on Nato.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ready for the weekend and the rain too  thank God for dive watches 
Is it even safe to wear a Doxa in the rain


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SKX007


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Today I am wearing my Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 in baby blue:







Or is it my Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 in navy blue?







What a dilemma!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Burton


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of this beauty









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sublime213 (Jul 15, 2019)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette today....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I received my new CrafterBlue rubber for the Seiko Turtles. I really like how it looks on the watch and how it wears on my wrist.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

SUMO Saturday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I received my new CrafterBlue rubber for the Seiko Turtles. I really like how it looks on the watch and how it wears on my wrist.


That does look greAt 

I love fitted straps in general and especially on cushion cases.

Enjoy my friend!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Made it!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Chillin' at the vans us open of surfing.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> That does look greAt
> 
> I love fitted straps in general and especially on cushion cases.
> 
> Enjoy my friend!


Thanks Just took it the pool and it just feels like the right weekend pool/beach combo. 
It's well made, an easy fit too bit like some of the Rolex fitted rubber straps I've owned. 
I agree that the fitted lug end looks just right on this case. I may just get another so I have one for each of my turtles


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Made it!


Enjoy your vacation at your happy place buddy. Mine isn't so far. Same coast


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Enjoy your vacation at your happy place buddy. Mine isn't so far. Same coast


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless 40 Blue today

I just love that blue dial


----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

Pam 176 today...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Promaster Diver for the yard work today. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Starting the day off with Tourby ⭐ again.

Hard capture the depth and feel of this watch in photos, especially in a single one as it plays with light beautifully.

Looks good for sunrise


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o tiburon this Sunday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E "Prime" with our Black Lab Ellie today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Modified Angular Momentum GMT watch to a custom gmt watch.


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Alpina on leather today.


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Seiko Orange Bullet


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dagaz T2 on Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late post but I've been wearing the Norqain Adventure Sport today at church and lunch with the fam


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Amphibian


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Exploring the Appalachians today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster and Scurfa Sunday



















There is an evening switch looming for a dinner out...likely back to the Tourby but perhaps also a crazy move to the 4th watch of the day


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## thewatchstorage (Aug 4, 2019)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Gorgeous watch. I love subdials.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Big SD









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hexa Osprey









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

G today


----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## sallynstan (Nov 14, 2011)

Helson SharkMaster 300!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

For me today it's this guy again. I'm trying to "wear it in" before I take a stab at regulating it. Honestly, given the purpose for which I bought it, regulation isn't necessary. But I've found myself wanting to wear it everyday so I suppose I should get it running in-time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

East Europe, Montenegro, Black lake. Currently, Bill Gates is somewhere here.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

556 Today.


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Tourby Lawless 40 Blue today
> 
> I just love that blue dial


I love that watch!!!!!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Scuro









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JimFava said:


> I love that watch!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Thanks JF

I think it's a sneaky under the radar good watch. Overall it comes off as straight forward and subtle but there is lots of depth and detail when you go looking. That's just how I like a watch 

Also pairs nicely with a morning coffee


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Moving like a turtle this Monday









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Great White


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Zodiac super sea wolf








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The dark blue aquis 43.5mm case and it's super comfortable tapering bracelet, on a mere 7 inch wrist









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

C60 bronze, 38mm:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mid day swap to Scurfa


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Old Skool b-)


----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Aquis Clipperton today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

After two-ish weeks of running this in I decided it was time for a little regulation.










It was +35 on the timegrapher but +51 on the wrist. After surprisingly little fiddling I was able to get it here in the TG:










Given it's on-the-wrist performance I was shooting for -10 to -15, but when you get lucky enough to hit almost 0spd there's a part of your brain that tells you to quit right there, so I did. Hopefully it won't end up running +15 on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Save the Ocean mod









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

omega...


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Scuro









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Still rocking the Promaster BN0-151 on rubber. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## toxy (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

STO mod









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Couldn't resist coming back to the Tourby Lawless this evening.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD45









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

More old skool ;-)


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart Ocean 39 Explorer Plexi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Davosa Argonautic









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sticking with this guy until I get the regulation nailed. It's still running way too fast.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Omega on navy leather









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Couldn't resist coming back to the Tourby Lawless this evening.


And why not? It is a great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Pam Daylight today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

omega...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

H2O DLC Torpedo









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fresh Blues !


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

nice diving wristwatch


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wallsy87 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko Turtle STO  on CrafterBlue rubber


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Difficult to accurately photograph as the dial is not this purple in actuality


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

SKX on NATO


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Voyager57 (Jul 15, 2019)

SMP on a new Brismassi strap in dark blue.


----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th`


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Flieger









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

8/8 Beach to Boardroom


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## orrelljet (Feb 3, 2011)

Time may never sleep...but I probably should.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Mini









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Waiting room. Yay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

ML chrono today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

monaco...


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

René


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

First time getting it wet and sandy... Bought this one to mod it-hence the mismatched strap-but now I'm growing fond of the Pepsi bezel while I wait for the parts....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Great diver!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathyscaphe for the evening


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fresh in for Review 

Seals Watch Co Dark Seal Fixed Bezel


----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday Everyone! The "Blue Wave" Onda Azzurro Black gets the Wrist today! 😍🌊💙💙💙🖤


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Mini again









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I think I've finally got this thing regulated. -25spd dial-down on the timegrapher has given me about +2.5spd on the wrist. I'll give it the weekend to confirm it stays there then it's time to tackle a Mako that's been giving me fits for a couple of years now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## MX54LIFE (May 20, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last day.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Tudor BB58:


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Landmaster Sagarmatha









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

Spitfire today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

A trip down memory lane, my Gulfmaster with my old Gulfman ;-)


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sinn UX in HK










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Wearing one of my fav's for my 34th birthday. Have a great day guys 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Wallsy87 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My favorite dial, oris clipperton









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

Obris Morgan Seastar on a Borealis strap.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Zodiac









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been wearing my Doxa 1200 Pro on an Elite Barton band for family pool day


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The long 9 hour drive home after a week at the beach sucks.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

D1-500 on Cuda strap. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Wearing one of my fav's for my 34th birthday. Have a great day guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Banshee 

Thanks for all your contributions here and sharing your awesome collection!

Have a great day!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth II


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Tourby Lawless 40 Blue today
> 
> I just love that blue dial


This is a great dial!

It's called Tourby but it's not a tourby though?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Happy Birthday Banshee
> 
> Thanks for all your contributions here and sharing your awesome collection!
> 
> Have a great day!


Thanks for the kind words my friend I really appreciate 

Simon

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wandering Ben said:


> This is a great dial!
> 
> It's called Tourby but it's not a tourby though?


Thanks and agreed 

It's a Tourby ⭐

The model is "Lawless 40 Blue" with a couple small requested tweaks to the stock option.



















I did an in depth review thread that should answer a lot of questions. Feel free to shoot me a note on that thread


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Thanks and agreed
> 
> It's a Tourby ️
> 
> ...


Thanks! I was making a joke, I meant that the watch brand is Tourby but it isn't a tourbillion (which is called a tourby by slang)


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sunday-Kavday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Fascinating Laser Lume of Sumo


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Seiko solar titanium. Great watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

LLD


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and happy Sundayb-)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Clipper under the sun









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Back from the beach so the pool will have to do today.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Compressor


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Technomarine today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth Sunday


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

My BBB, now with a little patina developing...









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Always ready for a night out and a morning dive:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's #ScurfaSunday with the green D1-500


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Non-diver day, Nano on Perlon instead


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

BFK grill timer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Fresh Crystaltimes CT701 build









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YourseIf (Feb 15, 2018)

Chrono day for sprinkler repair









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rushman (Jul 16, 2018)

Oris Diver Sixty Five bico...for that "fresh" bronze look 









Sent from my SM-G977N using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Black Adam


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O Orca


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good early Monday morning.

Blue Scurfa Diver One for now.??


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Trying out the SKX009 on a new seat belt NATO:


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m`


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Green Vostok Neptune at the moment


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Longines. It's the little details... crosshatching on dual crowns.
View attachment 14383499


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Super Sharky









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great week guys









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Pretending it's still the weekend and carrying on with the Halios abyss to start the day.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I'd expected to wearing a recalcitrant Mako this week since it appeared that the regulation for this Vostok was nailed. Alas, it would appear that my extreme inactivity over the weekend has not played well with my settings, so this watch gets a couple more days on my wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Emperor









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchellkiser (Aug 9, 2019)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500m


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment VdGOIgiU.jpeg


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

I love my straps so much that this is the first time I've had this one on the bracelet. Looks nice 🙂


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

Steinhart 39 explorer plexi LE on rivet bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

New arrived Borealis Sea Storm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko STO


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

dino8791 said:


> Fresh Crystaltimes CT701 build
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. The bracelet works well with it


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Is there is a thread on WUS, titled "diver in the kitchen"? H2o orca performing its duties









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKCM (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm back again !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver for the evening.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko Samurai










Send via Tapawatch


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

Joe with GMT with So&Co.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

It seems (*seems*) like this guy is back on track after a lazy weekend. If it's keeping good time tonight (fingers crossed) then it's on to my recalcitrant Mako.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Zoretto









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Taking the heat









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment diGBtY_g.jpeg


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Am loving this Navygraf!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to my new Bonaire on the Meraud Tropic


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Blumo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

PADI on a toxic!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Compressor


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avidiver again today


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

LLD









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sallynstan (Nov 14, 2011)

Sporting a bombfrog minesweeper today!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Loving the aged steel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nodus Retrospect ii Salmon Sky









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Titanium day









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ColumnWheel (Jul 12, 2019)

Rockin' the beater at work...









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I've had this watch for a few years now and it's given me fits chasing it around on a timegrapher. My goal for the next week (or two) is to get this thing properly regulated.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

layin lo with 007...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Dagaz Typhoon II on H link bracelet









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ColumnWheel (Jul 12, 2019)

KarmaToBurn said:


>


The more I see these white dial drivers the more they grow on me. Or is it just me?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Tangente today.....I'll wear a diver tomorrow


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday:-!


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

ColumnWheel said:


> The more I see these white dial drivers the more they grow on me. Or is it just me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


This Dagaz T2 is a silver sun-ray dial. I haven't had a white dial diver in my collection yet but I love the way they look with black markers and hands or a bit of texture like the Omega wave pattern.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sharky









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## ColumnWheel (Jul 12, 2019)

KarmaToBurn said:


> This Dagaz T2 is a silver sun-ray dial. I haven't had a white dial diver in my collection yet but I love the way they look with black markers and hands or a bit of texture like the Omega wave pattern.


My apologizes. In the photo I thought it was a white dial. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven today....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

This one has been on my wrist all week. I have regulated it to approximately +4s/d. It was running considerably slow initially. I love it.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avider ⚓


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

about to strap it on!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Frederique Constant Peking to Paris Chronograph with some hardware for winning my age group at a 5k last night. 6th out of 392, take that kids.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Nodus Retrospect on bracelet today. 
I like the sunburst sandwich dial a lot, nice details with the matching date wheel and trapezoidal lume date window.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm still trying to convince myself to keep this one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> I'm still trying to convince myself to keep this one.


I know you have a lot of great Seikos already but... I think should keep it

But what I think doesn't matter!

If you don't love it I think it's ok to send it on.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seamaster...


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Trying to reestablish a baseline. This thing is crazy-slow on the TG but crazy-fast on the wrist. I'm starting to remember why I gave up trying previously. But I'm more determined this time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I know you have a lot of great Seikos already but... I think should keep it
> 
> But what I think doesn't matter!
> 
> If you don't love it I think it's ok to send it on.


I do like it, but guess I'm just going to have to get a sortment of PVD Nato's for it. Don't mind rubber in short sleeve weather, but doesn't work well with long sleeves.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> I do like it, but guess I'm just going to have to get a sortment of PVD Nato's for it. Don't mind rubber in short sleeve weather, but doesn't work well with long sleeves.


Try the scurfa rubber. Thick at the lugs but overall Thin and non sticky.

I thought it worked well on my '79 and played nicely with cuffs. Probably would look slick on that blacked out model.


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Mid-August dive! b-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avider

Using the moveable triangle  today as an event count down marker for the hour hand.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Stan's Deep Blue interpretation of the SKX on steriods


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Neptune


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Better late than tomorrow:-!. UN Marine Diver today. 😊😄 Thursday.


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sallynstan (Nov 14, 2011)

Got to luv the Lum-Tec 300m XL... my Thursday wear!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Farer on #8 today......diver tomorrow I promise


----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Seacore (Nov 2, 2018)

Farer Ponting GMT on bracelet


----------



## dqsuyen2 (May 9, 2015)

Seacore said:


> Farer Ponting GMT on bracelet


Wow, the colors!!! What a nice looking watch!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

View attachment 14394287


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven again today....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Monaco...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o tiburón









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

This has been getting 90% of my wrist time lately.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

F``


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment NSlRrszE.jpeg


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian Neptune


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swapped and stoked with the h2o dress polished orca









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Got a hilly run in before the storm hit wearing the Ticwatch Pro 4G.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> Swapped and stoked with the h2o dress polished orca




Haven't unwrapped the polished bracelet yet.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Froggy Friday with my new blue d1000......love love love it....


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Diver as advertised


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

My son's 4th birthday today, taking family out for lunch!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

brilliant. Enjoy this blue dial beauty. Looks great in your brown leather strap as well.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning esteemed members

Halios Seaforth on Farer blue rubbers:-!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Ancon Sea Shadow









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

7c43-7010


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

Lorier Neptune on Crown & Buckle Chevron


----------



## dqsuyen2 (May 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa Saturday


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

DW-5600SK1 w bull bars


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O ORCA 
Black and Steel


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Recent Doxa threads inspired me to break out my 1500T Searambler.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

travel watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Titanium INOX. Just replaced the paracord strap with the supplied rubber. I think it has a great stealth look.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'

What a wet weekend ... ' ' :roll:









- time to make some coffee ' ' :-!









'


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Skindiver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Vintage mil Titus chrono









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Titanium INOX. Just replaced the paracord strap with the supplied rubber. I think it has a great stealth look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Tudor BBB, gently patinated, after just 30 days of wearing...


















Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)

wearing my dads 67 zodiac seawolf


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Picked up a vintage (circa 1970's) Girard Perregaux Gyromatic High Frequency Diver. 200M. Keeps good time. Came on a bracelet. Looks pretty good on an Isofrane but needs a proper Tropic rubber strap.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Baltic Aquascaphe


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette MPD II....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Lord Butler (Nov 13, 2018)

My beloved vintage Seiko 4205-0152 on nylon RAF


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Oceans Blue and PADI's New:


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Switch for Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back home and taking my bud for a walk with the Spinnaker Hull chronograph on their Tropic strap

View attachment 14401659


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

Bronze


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## dqsuyen2 (May 9, 2015)

Zip lining in Costa Rica

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Still the one. SRP639.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment P1zGR4MG.jpeg


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monday with oris Clipper









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*









Sent from my HP Desktop using common ¢ents.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Doxa Poseidon LE


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

nacken today









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ending Monday with the Spinnaker Fleuss, my favorite of their watches 
View attachment 14404195


View attachment 14404197


View attachment 14404199


View attachment 14404201


View attachment 14404203


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

the seiko sbdc065 for the afternoon session









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mstrmusic (Dec 8, 2018)

Halios Seaforth


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Desk Diving










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster this evening


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aevig Huldra









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

D1 No Date on a fresh WatchGecko nato!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Well, the Orange Mako proved to be incorrigible, so it's back to the Black Bay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sumorange


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 5 with the Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Arrived yesterday. 6105 homeage from Nethuns. Loving it so far. Box domed sapphire is super fun to look at.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

LUME Shot


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Cleaning sunroom furniture


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Nine1One this Tuesday


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

Orient Mako XL - testing with my new citizen Chrono


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Take off time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta Oceanking 2


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

904L trigger today.

Enjoy yours!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

bought at the factory in st. petersburg!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Blancpain Bathyscaphe today 
I was gonna put a leather strap on it to dress it up but had to rush out this morning so it's still on the Barton 23m rubber strap


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seamaster...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Torsk









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

.









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oceanking


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Seiko mod









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

deepsea03 said:


>


Great photo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Desk diving....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Citizen from 74 ,


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Oris aquis dark blue and its very comfy tapering bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Monsters all week- different one each day


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love this one


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Twilight seaforth lume









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

I wore the LUM-TEC Super Combat "vacation shopping" yesterday and made a diver out of it today.;-)


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Halios Tropik









@thejames80


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Halios Tropik
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

boarding the train for Moscow soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowbel (Jul 16, 2018)

Here with my proto made for Porsche 917 50 year anniversary









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen Titanium









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Maurice Lacroix LesClassiques LC6078-SS001-331-1


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

And now a dive watch for a change ;-)


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday:-!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NodusThursday with the green Retrospect


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

.









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## gfauctions (May 22, 2018)

Seiko Prospex PADI SPB087


----------



## gfauctions (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

thejames1 said:


> Halios Tropik
> 
> 
> 
> ...


always looking sharp there sir james!


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Steiny GMT


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Seiko mod









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sublime213 (Jul 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Lunch break with oris clipper









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ColumnWheel (Jul 12, 2019)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Doxa Poseidon LE
> 
> View attachment 14403155


That watch matches your jacket sleeve perfectly. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

monaco...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

ColumnWheel said:


> That watch matches your jacket sleeve perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Thank you, I was not being obsessive at all

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Baltic Aquascaphe


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

double post


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

A lovely little early SmithS 6RG ,


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vintage Aquastar Benthos 500









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

franco60 said:


> Vintage Aquastar Benthos 500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Arnie from 12/1987


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Orsa Monstrum









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f`


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Size and profile wise this thing wears great on Natos imo,


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Calefornia (Feb 3, 2019)

Shmexy


----------



## Calefornia (Feb 3, 2019)

Didn't realize this was dive watches only!


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to school season with oris aquis









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally the weekend


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

"Dive watch" style anyway.. new affordable to wear for super dirty work in the lab. I like the style more than I expected. It might be sad to toss it when I'm done. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## alfasud68 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 9 with the Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

After a night in the woods with the SAR, it time to cook on fire.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rocking my meteorite today.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## ColumnWheel (Jul 12, 2019)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 14417403
> 
> 
> View attachment 14417413


Wow! That is an interesting watch. But what is the buckle made of? It looks like a amber or something.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## VinceWatching (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Lazy lake day









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Sbdc051 on Angus


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

New strap for the SBDC027.

https://www.cincystrapco.com/collections/new-arrivals/products/20mm-infantry-ii-sb-seat-belt-strap


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

today wreck dive! b-)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Kickin Bass!


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

My new panerai









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

64 DH on a Barton band 
Edit: Just realized this is a Dive watch thread... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Little rose.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MAGRETTE Regatarre LE


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

glycine combat 7 vintage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#SuperAvengerSunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## deasejazz (Aug 25, 2019)

SBC059 still loving the color, bezel and coin edge.

New member first post!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

you are forgiven. What matters now is that you reach 100 postings/comments asap regardless


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah, I made it what it is...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Lazy Sunday afternoon...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore my new Seiko PADI on a DrunkArtStraps leather singlepass and now switched to my Scurfa D1-500 MS19 on a Toxicnato 




































44mm vs. 40mm 
Who'd have thunk it ?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton bronze b43 on strapcode polished engineer bracelet









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Nothing good as the garden stuffs









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## azmirza (Jul 17, 2019)

because my wrist is small 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok compressor


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa Yellow D1-500


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Raketa Amphibia in Moscow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfasud68 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m`


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Norqain Adventure Sport today


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 11 with the Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Timor









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Modded Monster


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My only seiko for now









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Monster Monday


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Custom EB to brighten up Monday


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

White-goldfish.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This super affordable Casio.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu`


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Rocat said:


> This super affordable Casio.


looks awesome on a bracelet 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## daftis (Feb 1, 2012)

.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Alpina GMT


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress, 4mm sapphire, blue sandwich, on aquadive BoR









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Yesterday 








And today...


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Mr Auto said:


> looks awesome on a bracelet
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Thanks. It is an $11 bracelet I bought off of eBay a few years back.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

New Christopher Ward Rapide C7









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMH (Mar 12, 2017)

Perfect warm weather companion


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

at Changi. wondering if i should watch shop in Singapore?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Another solid day with the Scurfa


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

omega...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pulled this old guy out of retirement for a few days.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

b-) Wednesday:-!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

oops, meant this for the Omega forum, but it is water resistant to 100m


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H20 orca dress on strapcode engineer 11









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Borrowing MrBoatswain Sr's Seaforth this morning


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Father & Son ... ;-)


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 14426407












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Everest63 (Jan 13, 2010)

New acquisition. Not everyone's cup of tea but quite interesting none the less.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## azmirza (Jul 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## A320 (May 25, 2019)

An oldie but a goodie DW5600C 691


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

on durian time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
I'm wearing my Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps leather this morning.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Staying with this one for a few more days.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tha


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Rush for food/gas hurricane supplies preparation has started, Florida









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Seiko solar orange diver's SNE109


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Master Explorer 1000m


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Soh today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Samurai


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> Rush for food/gas hurricane supplies preparation has started, Florida
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay safe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

With my 33j Crystal Date .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Vintage today.

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Seiko SRP639 on a sunny day.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Borealis Sea Storm on Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Hurricane watch









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Used and abused........


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f1


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sinn UX on the beach tonight in HK










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

CWC 1980 reissue


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

b-) Friday:-!


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Just installed a new bezel with blue insert for my Samurai


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida 45mm DLC on brushed super engineer, sitting on smallish 7 inch wrist









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

monaco...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

In & out of meetings all day with County Inspectors & the Investment Group that owns the Hilton Garden Inn project I am on right now means I can wear my Safety Orange Dickies long sleeve with my Mars 500 C & get not even a second glance hahahaha..
Side bar:not so funny is between the 7 big wig money people here not so much as a Rolex or Omega with a Michael something fashion watch the only timepiece worn...Sadddd..


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Not sure how Armida got me/shipped and delivered, this A1-45mm so quickly from protest laden Hong Kong and hurricane rush hour in south Florida in less than 36 hours, but it's almost 5pm and still very comfy on my 7 inch wrist, as I run around for hurricane supplies









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## abehr (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O ORCA with a bit Lume Tuning


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## azmirza (Jul 17, 2019)

A calculator and a carbon square

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Weekend Marathon










LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Tongdaeng (Nov 13, 2009)

My Timeless Club








Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko Turtle Mod.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Sinn Saturday









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

SARB048


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

layin lo with 009...


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Wood stuffs with Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jovani said:


>


Great shot 

Makes me miss my sumo


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O ORCA Steel and Black


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Brass









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

what i bought today in HK- solar Lowercase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1 for hurricane watch weekend









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Both


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

This...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday:-!


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 Blue! On WatchGecko "grains of rice" bracelet.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

*** Doh! The dreaded double post. Please delete! ***

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 Blue!

View attachment 14437381


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I'm wearing my yellow D1-500 and i just love this watch. Best one yet


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0151-09L blue "Prime" today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Break time.......


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I've been on a staycation all week, which pretty much means that I've been on the couch all week watching racing. Too immobile to reliably keep an automatic wound, I've opted for this guy for the last week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Avalon


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aevig Huldra 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

marcello c...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Raketa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

This...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

SkinDiver for going to the mall









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last pool day


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day 2 with the Citizen BN0151-09L "Prime"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Avalon

Love the case


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## daftis (Feb 1, 2012)

Compressor


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Steinhart ocean one bronze


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Today I am wearing the limited edition Sinn 103 A Sa B on the fine link bracelet! Just love the blue dial with the silver subdials! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back from vacation; I know it's cliche but I need a vacation from my vacation.

Was going with the Tudor today but I called an audible as I was walking out the door.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Mini









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday:-!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Dragula








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this Stowa T02 Sport, installed a Canvas...









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon with oris clipper









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> Afternoon with oris clipper


Dang. Now that is sunburst done right!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Ginseng108 said:


> Dang. Now that is sunburst done right!


True. It really catches any light, out or [email protected]


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

New to me









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Albeit inexpensive, I believe this is a classic diver:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bronze today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sinn









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Things might be getting a little..."actiony" this afternoon, so I grabbed a watch I know can withstand whatever abuse I throw at it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Mini again today









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Amphibian vostok


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Oceanaire


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sublime213 (Jul 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Squale GMT Horizon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko spb087 PADI for the evening


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Apologize for all the photos of the same watch, but I only have 2 watches total and this is one of them .


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

.









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th1


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BN0190 on a new Carbonio strap...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H20 orca on polished super engineer 11









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

mid day swap. does anyone else wear two or more watches in a day?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Hurricane's a'commin'!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian Neptune


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday folks

Scurfa Diver One


----------



## Bonzer (Jul 23, 2019)

Seiko Save the Ocean Samurai


----------



## k.han (Oct 14, 2017)

Omega speedmaster Reduced 3510.50


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seamaster...


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Seawolf today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Retrospect Tonight.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Really liking this useful 12Hr/Countdown bezel insert, with MilSub sword hands.


----------



## ColumnWheel (Jul 12, 2019)

Watches503 said:


>


That's one helluva lumen shot. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ColumnWheel (Jul 12, 2019)

Seiko PADI Turtle.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon for the most part...










Also tried on a turtle, samurai and solar tuna today. Surprised how much I liked the solar tuna.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

One more point for Seiko


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

double post sorry


----------



## dmanosaka (Feb 27, 2018)

Summer's end.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Hoffman








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

fq


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

LLD


----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

.










Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

skx...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and a great Friday to everyone

Wearing my new Silver Watch Co Archetype One, Tudor sub snowflake homage. 
Don't always like homage but this is long out of production model from Tudor and vintage sub prices have gotten ridiculous so I decided to give this one a go. It feels like the old sub on the wrist and is decent quality. I really like the looks of it.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

ColumnWheel said:


> That's one helluva lumen shot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot !


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Pretty much my daily


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Got this SKX399









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bdizzle (May 27, 2019)

Simple, yet refined.


----------



## bdizzle (May 27, 2019)

bdizzle said:


> Simple, yet refined.


Whoops, didn't realize this was the dive watch sub-forum. I would NOT recommend diving in this Nomos; it is 30m water resistant.


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

New family member. Nobody will not sleep tonight









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2019)

1960 Tilty Spaceview


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Just got this from another WUS and it's as beautiful as I hoped!! Been on the look out for one for some time and it popped up for sale... Sorry for the crappy cellphone pic but I love it! Thanks Brian


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaquest and Avalon today


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Micro Saturday


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## dmanosaka (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Catching my flight back from the islands.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## MartiR (Jan 20, 2015)

Got a little color on Speedy for the day.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy Friday.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriend  enjoying the Sea breeze⛵


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Yummy!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mako USA



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko Samurai









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Guy Laroche Paris


----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*

Is it a bird, is it a plane?


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seamaster...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

All polished, h2o orca dress, 6.7mm sapphire, blue sandwich










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Soviet Navy issued NVCH-30


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

my second watch today, this old beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

sat


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yardwork watch.....


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

gmt


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

UX weekender


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spinnaker Hull Riviera, such a nice dial.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Yardwork watch.....


I tried One of those on recently, I was surprised how much I liked it...

How do you like it?

What's the bezel insert made of?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth Saturday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I tried One of those on recently, I was surprised how much I liked it...
> 
> How do you like it?
> 
> What's the bezel insert made of?


I liked it better before I dropped my real Tuna, from about an inch or so above it, and cracked the bezel. The drawer it sits in has about an inch of foam my watches sit on. Freak accident, but apparently whatever the bezel is made of isn't tough. Other than that I like it and the second hand hits all the marks spot on.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Diving into the desert table.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going out
Jeep and Seiko SPB087


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Going out
> Jeep and Seiko SPB087


Did you ever end up getting the blacked out topper version?


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Did you ever end up getting the blacked out topper version?


Nope. Changed my mind


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one since yesterday









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Chrono Diver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida dlc









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

In the Field today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

wreck! b-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster and Seaforth swapping Sunday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pressure washing the driveway. Before and after with 4000psi.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Rainy Sunday










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m3


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Wearing a Bulova Marine Star and luvin it.
Gained +2 sec the last 6 mos of 2018.
Works for me!!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning  
Silver Watch Co Archetype One


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

purchased this in 1980, as a gift to myself!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksus2020 (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Haven't worn this one in a while; this is a watch well and truly displaced by the Black Bay. I miss this guy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

A lot of these floating around lately, it seems. Great Blue Hole (unfortunate nick name)


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette desk diving.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Davosa Ternos Vintage on gray PHENOMENATO


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako on Super Engineer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

New arrived, Typhoon II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Here's the first watch I totally stripped, cleaned and put back together. Runs within a minute a day and the lume still works....
Cannot help but like this one...


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD45









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Sea King by LCBI


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

This again today. Trying to make up for a couple years of neglect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko sbbd065









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines 73 chrono...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Typhoon II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Avalon









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Going with a GS today, for some reason I keep forgetting about this one. I love it when she is in the wrist.


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksus2020 (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Baby MM









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedKite1974 (Aug 27, 2019)

No pics as I'm very poor at taking them but currently typing this with a Certina DS Caimano, black dial and brown Hirsch Duke strap. A recent bargain buy and well chuffed with it. This may upset a few but it puts my my SARB033 in the shade and deep shade at that!

Seller's picture:


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Right now am wearing my only French* diver, the Horloscaphe NC001:









* Though powered by an imported movement, the 10-year Ronda quartz.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

....And another French watch, Akrone K-02 Blue Whale

 Tuesday👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Certina today.


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)

Marathon CSAR FTW!


----------



## SenorL (Apr 23, 2018)

New Alpinist


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

watchcrank said:


> Right now am wearing my only French* diver, the Horloscaphe NC001:
> 
> View attachment 14461947
> 
> ...


Such a well done watch. Really dig the dial, hands, case and bezel. Got to borrow one from a friend for a week and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Oops wrong thread.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Back in bronze.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and Happy Wednesday:-!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress polished on strapcode super engineer 11









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 mod insert









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Same h2o dress polished, but on brushed tapering shark mesh from Maranez Racha package









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

for honoring all the fallen ones. never forget 9/11.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

New acquisition, finally see what all the talk is about


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

New to me SKX007.....










Now they have gone out of production I thought I had better try one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 

Back to my new Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 ND. Such a great watch. Glad I got this one from Hodinkee.

Have a great day. B


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th1


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

I do love these pics of divers, quite possibly my fav style of watch since a kid(still am just bigger!) I also like the older styles, this i am wearing today, 7002 on a seiko oyster.


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Behold "Breezy Rasta"


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

#toolwatchthursday


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Again today. After four weeks of date windows, I'm going to have a hard time readjusting to the Black Bay (assuming the Black Bay makes a comeback next week).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I would take this diving in a heartbeat.
Great beater, and truly tough as nails....


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

free charging today. it's 93f.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Turtle mod









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Raketa!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f1


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More h2o dress









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

X


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Monster from 2005


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Salmon Sky









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hexa Osprey









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Steinhart ocean one bronze


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Maranez racha on super engineer









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pfisto22 (Apr 10, 2014)

Taking a rest with Mr Omega









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Maranez racha with a Maranez kata bracelet









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Vintage Titus quartz chrono









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Opensider said:


> View attachment 14470403


Great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod 6309-7049









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## daftis (Feb 1, 2012)

New strap!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriends choice today 








Great weekend gents


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Chillin' at the beach this am.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Scurfa Saturday


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seamaster...


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Vostok Amphibian 300


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

SF, CA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Waiting in line.....116 boats to get out of the water today.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 14468373


Fantastic mod!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Benarus SeaDevil with wild & garden stuffs









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Scuffs and all, a mans watch not a ladies....


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

MM300!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Orca Dive


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Doxa today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless 40 Blue for me today










And a chance for a quick peek at mr. B Sr.'s new CW C65 bronze trident


----------



## tobgolo18 (Jun 21, 2018)

I put a invicta bracelet on it... i think it's a bit small for me.... but it's beautiful









Enviado de meu SM-A520F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#SuperOceanSaturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bronze Kav today.

Enjoy your weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## ReactorMonk (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Rockin' the new Rolex inviso-master GMT today









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arctic Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

the glove has unscrewed the crown...:-|









ready for watchmaker... :roll:


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## netsurfr (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

su


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Chillaxing today.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress polished









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

amrvf said:


> the glove has unscrewed the crown...:-|
> 
> View attachment 14474191
> 
> ...


Sorry to see, that's some really lousy luck. Here's to hoping for a full recovery.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Forgot to post, been wearing this DiverOne on the new bracelet all day and it's almost time to switch watch


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday:-!


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*SHOGUN !!!*



59yukon01 said:


> Chillaxing today.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

9oneone


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇🖤❤


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Seiko SPB087 PADI earlier. The case in these is amazing


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Blue,Blue,Blue & more Blue...


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Timor Super Compressor today








Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toooooooonyyy (Sep 9, 2019)

*Orient Kamasu rockin' the ToxicNato
Hi everyone by the way. Just got into watch collecting and have been bitten by the diver bug right away. 
Everywhere I turn I see a new Diver I want to purchase. I'm in big trouble looks like.
Anywho, my first post is here and lookin' forward to getting to know you all in the community.*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! The SRP 581 Sea Monster gets the Wrist today! 👹😍💙🖤🦈🦑🐙🌊


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Toooooooonyyy said:


> *Orient Kamasu rockin' the ToxicNato
> Hi everyone by the way. Just got into watch collecting and have been bitten by the diver bug right away.
> Everywhere I turn I see a new Diver I want to purchase. I'm in big trouble looks like.
> Anywho, my first post is here and lookin' forward to getting to know you all in the community.*


Welcome!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Prometheus. Feels and looks different









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

This guy's back while I await my newest arrival.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

A little bit dressy...


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Silver archetype snowflake


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

The beautiful bezeled Sbdc053


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday folks:-!

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba on oe rubber strap.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

New one


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vintage Darwil with Bakelite bezel just in from Europe.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Helson


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

SKX007J1


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Today's posts are making me miss my Shogun!


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Hexa f74 watch


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izlatin (May 5, 2019)

Alpina Startimer on Bond Strap









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Titan C


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Farer Universal to start the week


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Rainy day with the PO.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Crepas English Fish


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Steinhart ocean one bronze on a crafter blue strap


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Big Raven today


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Hoffman on camel leather









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Prometheus Zenobia









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Hopefully a shorter work day then I drive to Wilmington for a 2-day business trip.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sometimes you just get on a role with the same watch, and it's easy for me to do with this one.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

A woman just approached me in the hallway and asked how tall I was. I told her and she responded "Yeah! Tall people!" and high-fived me. She then walked away.

Anyway, this again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Zenith Rainbow c.1995 I bought this new from the factory.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Just a zodiac on leather









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

b-) Tuesday:-!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Very early Vostok Amphibian today


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Non-diver


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

MM300 again!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Jutt (May 4, 2007)

Just picked up a Daynight Mil T100. Incredible value with the 40% off. Blue/orange T100 lume is off the charts. Has been running within COSC specs. Wish it was TSAR/GSAR sized though. She's a bigun on my 7" wrist. Great watch though, my first Deep Blue.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Doxa 1200 pro to drive down to Wilmington


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Arnie reissue today


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DW-5600TB


----------



## orrelljet (Feb 3, 2011)

Swiss Legend Abyssos V2 on custom leather...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

• CASE: Ø43 mm, hardened Titanium.

• BEZEL: Ø43 mm, hardened Titanium.

• MEASURES: Lug width 22mm, lug to lug 49,50mm, thickness 13,50mm.

• MOVEMENT: Swiss Made ETA 2824-2

• HVR: Automatic helium valve release placed at 6 position.

• CRYSTAL: Antireflective flat glass. Ø28,50 mm. 4mm thickness.

• HANDS: Two color with lume.

• LUME: Swiss Superluminova C3.

• BEZEL: Unidirectional rotatable 120 positions with inclined sapphire insert. 60 minutes counter and no deco scale.

• WR: 120ATM = 1200m.

• CROWN: Signed screw down crown. Ø 7,50 mm

• CASE BACK COVER: Screw down case back made of hardened titanium Thickness 2,50mm

Assembled in Switzerland.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

German on Camo









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Helson









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

Vostok Komandirskie


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Hoffman and lume









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Seiko vintage 7005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Both Kobe Fire Rescue LE


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Seiko with a new bracelet


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## soulsocket7 (May 8, 2015)

Chinese 62MAS homage which, by the way, is actually excellent. 200m w.r., sapphire crystal, Seiko nh35 movement. As Jodie from JOMW says "This is the watch Seiko should have made."









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A classic Moon phase









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Classic Seiko Starfish


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O ORCA, Lume Tuning with my Klarus X1


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Still wearing/trying the Prometheus zenobia









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Triple 6 Sea Dweller









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay46 (Feb 1, 2019)

Nothing ;(









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Tangente update for hump day this week


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My Top Diver ;-)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The PADI Samurai gets the Wrist today! 😍❤💙🖤🌊


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Rarely worn SRP775 on Seiko Z22


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian Ministry


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Zoretto









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday:-!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Citizen BN0151-09L "Prime" today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Quick shot at the Chronogroup SLC meet up last night at J Brooks Jewelers in Murray, UT.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Maranez racha with air vents









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Goofing around with a UV flashlight at sundown


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Marine Master on sweet canvas today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko sbdc065 today









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Finally came in yesterday! Loving it so far, and will very likely become my daily over the KFM. 
Also works rather well with the C&B chevron strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Poljot Amphibian today


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

How about a vintage Helbros "Royal Nautilus"

















(PS I hadda wear it a bit-- it's up for sale)


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

This...on a Vario elastic zulu...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Citizen BN0151-09L "Prime" again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

103 Diapal to end the work week


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Great White.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa D1-500


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

This and this.

View attachment DSC_2962-1.jpg


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam_svt (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Some 904L steel for a Saturday night.










Enjoy your weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

" Morning has broken" ...Cat Stevens

Enjoy your day:-!


----------



## DIL (Nov 8, 2018)

It has an Oyster case...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauiman50 (Mar 31, 2013)

Bulova Sea King on GSD leather.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress polished on Maranez tapering shark mesh









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## legendofkane (Jun 22, 2017)

an unknown 1995 timex divers with screw down crown and indiglo


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

WUS Vostok «Slava Amfibian Homage»


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

NTH Devil Ray- Deep 6










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Manufacture KM710 tribute on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Jutt (May 4, 2007)

Old trusty TSAR...


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

SKX was made for the weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Another day at the lake and fishing was a blast.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

243 with the tritium dial 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Dweller


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta Oceanking 2


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

This feels like a 38mm after wearing the mm200 for several days...


----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O ORCA, Dress, Lume Tuning with Klarus X1


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

EPSA









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Lum Tec 400M abyss








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Today my latest NVCh-30


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Oris today


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunday with oris clipper









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

That EPSA is fantastic!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

amrvf said:


> View attachment 14493247
> 
> 
> View attachment 14493249


Awesome to see the beefy Helberg in its element. 

How's your flooded watch doing?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta Morning


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Kirns (Feb 14, 2018)

Posted in wrong forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Submariner


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Steinhart ocean one bronze on a crafter blue strap


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Awesome to see the beefy Helberg in its element.
> 
> How's your flooded watch doing?


It's hospitalized...:roll:


----------



## iheartnola (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Mauiman50 (Mar 31, 2013)

Bulova









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

amrvf said:


> It's hospitalized...:roll:




I was initially going to ask how the "patient" was doing but not sure it would translate.

Hope it gets back healthy

By the way what is the hospitalized watch? I think it is often on for your dives recently if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Gorgeous Sunday in the backyard.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Damasko diver this Sunday


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Swapped to Seaforth 2 for the afternoon










And a pleasant visit with Mr. B Sr. And his lovely new CW bronze trident


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nodus Salmon Sky









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I was initially going to ask how the "patient" was doing but not sure it would translate.
> 
> Hope it gets back healthy
> 
> By the way what is the hospitalized watch? I think it is often on for your dives recently if I'm not mistaken.


50 Bucks and and it's ready to go in the water again! :-!









it's an Pacardt 1Thousand, a German micro-brand that didn't have much commercial success, I bought it several years ago on ebay for 2 Benjamin. I use it only underwater because it has a very legible dial and hands.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress, black sandwich, 6.7mm sapphire for Monday









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

F71 Emperor mod









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Fall 2019 kickoff with SRP7's


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok WUS «Slava Hommage»


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm excited to go to the three Cardinals games while they are here in AZ playing the Dbacks starting tonight. It's going to be a fun final week of the regular season!!


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Citizen NY0040


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Breaking in my new strap on my Lum Tec 400m Abyss 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Been to the ocean once again

Steinhart ocean one bronze on a crafter blue strap


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I know ... leather on a Diver... but this Magrette just looks awesome on any strap style!! Plus I love their buckle!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Perfect watch for the Gulf Coast, 300m water resistant and dress up or dress down.
42mm Longines Legend Diver on OEM sailcloth like strap.


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Getting family pics taken.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Doxa for the first day of fall of course


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

3》7》2









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

My newest Oris. I'm not sure if it's authenticity.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dziodzio (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Have a great day guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Monster


----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako I. It has been a strange week. Celebrated my 29th wedding anniversary over the weekend, but lost a best friend who died unexpectedly. His funeral is today. A blue dial seemed appropriate.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Doxa today


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

Nivada F2, from 1950s...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

with my $4.99 VIP Tapatalk status i can now...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Wearing my Zodiac SSW53 ZO9209 this morning. I have the Zodiac Tropic on the way and it should make for a cool retro combo


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Still in «summer mode» with this Amphibian


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Hanging out with armida a1 DLC









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette at the beach...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdizzle (May 27, 2019)

Dr. Speedy to the OR










Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bdizzle (May 27, 2019)

bdizzle said:


> Dr. Speedy to the OR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shoot posted in the wrong discussion again. Would not dive with a Speedy Pro.

Instagram: @drwatcherman


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Nine 1 One


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, I have to choose ...


----------



## Mauiman50 (Mar 31, 2013)

Victorinox Divemaster 500









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

New watch day; my first kinetic. I'm quite pleased with this watch though I do wish the bracelet were a bit longer, as that's how I intended to wear it. I'm open to recommendations for an aftermarket replacement (it's not nice enough to bother with trying to find extra links).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Sinn 903 PL today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Latest arrival, definitely not a new model but not seen very often either.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to wearing this today









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Shark Diver


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)

Washing up watch.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

At the beach....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Nomos for laundry duty this evening


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Kulprit said:


> New watch day; my first kinetic. I'm quite pleased with this watch though I do wish the bracelet were a bit longer, as that's how I intended to wear it. I'm open to recommendations for an aftermarket replacement (it's not nice enough to bother with trying to find extra links).


Nice Kinetic, not a diver' s but it look cool, vintage style


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi ,today Professional 200m (1986)


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Steinhart ocean one bronze


----------



## Mauiman50 (Mar 31, 2013)

BFK









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBDC053 on OEM Silicone strap. Brooks Brothers shirt Polo by Ralph Lauren Polo tie


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still this one.....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Silver Watch Co snowflake homage today. A bit small but very nice overall.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The comedy of errors has begun!

I noticed in yesterday's WRUW photo that there was a piece of black lint on the crystal. No biggie; the inside of the Seiko box was black faux velvet so it arrived covered in black fuzzies.

Nope, it was an eyelash on the underside of the crystal. It wasn't there the night before, so it must have floated out while I was frantically shaking the watch to charge it up (no way I'm going for a five-mile jog). I didn't want to open up a brand new watch-especially one that will see wet use-but I couldn't live with that lash.

I grab my sticky ball hoping that Seiko knows better than to over-torque the caseback. No joy; I'm going to need the three-lug opener. Of course it was set up for a different watch I was recently working on, so it slipped, scratching the caseback.  I torqued it down tighter and got it open the second go 'round.

Once open I discovered that the stem-release on the 5M is a devilishly secluded little bastard and didn't want to be found. Eventually I find it and get the movement and offending lash out. I go to put the caseback back on and notice that the gasket has become deformed from being overtightened at the factory. Yay.

But on the plus side, the second-hand, for some inexplicable reason, is now closer to hitting the markers than it was before. So, win?







y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Forgot to rotate to another









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arrived today USMC. Too much loves for Marathon GSAR's 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Enjoying an espresso ☕ with the TBB on a rubber nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Tudor Heritage Ranger


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Submarine steel this Thursday


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GL0185. So Slim. So smooth. The low prices of these are even more handsome than the watches.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Retrospect


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just arriving


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

DAGAZ #Aurora


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)

Longines Military


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

GSAR USMC









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Still summer in Cyprus
Ready for snorkeling...


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

My tradition when I travel. I would wear a new light color Nato strap (...not so expensive and usually on one of my Turtles) for a day, which was yesterday. The following day, I would pen in the date and the place I visited on the under-fold of the Nato for remembrance. Been doing so for three years now.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Decided to finish the week with the same one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

anrex said:


> My tradition when I travel. I would wear a new light color Nato strap (...not so expensive and usually on one of my Turtles) for a day, which was yesterday. The following day, I would pen in the date and the place I visited on the under-fold of the Nato for remembrance. Been doing so for three years now.


That's a really fun and creative idea.

Well done


----------



## daftis (Feb 1, 2012)

600 superdive


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

SEIKO SKX007J


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Slightly domed orca dress polished on OEM leather









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sallynstan (Nov 14, 2011)

Seiko sumo mod....double dome sapphire, ceramic bezel insert and red trident second hand!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

103 to end the work week


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malach ra (Sep 29, 2012)

Kaventsmann Trieste









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Dream Diver to start the weekend


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)

Pepsi Rubber Strap


----------



## asingh313 (Mar 29, 2018)

Marathon CSAR


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

New Arrival! 

H2O  Marlin




























Been after one of these for 4 years!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Happy weekend everyone
Snorkeling again
Steinhart ocean one bronze on a crafter blue strap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fall is on the way... 6309-7049 Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

inherited from a dear friend who has passed. it runs beautifully.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This h2o orca for weekend









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfasud68 (Jun 14, 2019)

BOC III


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

alfasud68 said:


> BOC III
> View attachment 14507947


my favourite BP of all time, keep those pics coming


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


> New Arrival!
> 
> H2O  Marlin
> 
> ...


Congrats. Looks great, and looking forward to your review/opinion and more pics

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14505855
> 
> 
> View attachment 14505857
> ...


Looks even better with the BoR bracelet!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Scoutsniper









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Mauiman50 (Mar 31, 2013)

Sea King Saturday









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vintage Scubapro 500 on hornback croc.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko SKX007 mod...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Christopher Wisdom (Aug 31, 2019)

The islander 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new Tudor NorthFlag just purchased from my local AD this afternoon


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Black Bay


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Morning & Evening


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Kicking back with a book and a beer...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

tbechtx said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is awesome !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Islander









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> Congrats. Looks great, and looking forward to your review/opinion and more pics
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thanks Imbiton 

I'm really happy with how it turned it out 

I'm sure I will be posting the marlin on the daily thread here lots over the next couple of weeks . Full review is in the works too coming up 

Bracelet gymnastics today and on to the first full day of wear tomorrow.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Conquering the ocean once again


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

SEIKO SKX007J


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Thanks Imbiton
> 
> I'm really happy with how it turned it out
> 
> ...


looks great(first one I see) with that simple sapphire bezel insert


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

To the specialists here.
I'd like to mount an orange rubber band on the Voyager which ends on the case.
Are there any experiences (pictures) or suggestions?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The bronze . Zenton b43









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

my first skx!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sallynstan (Nov 14, 2011)

She's a beauty!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonesaw335 (Aug 4, 2015)

Marathon tsar


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

In from the outdoors.


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Linde today









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vost (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Thanks Imbiton
> 
> I'm really happy with how it turned it out
> 
> I'm sure I will be posting the marlin on the daily thread here lots over the next couple of weeks


looking forward to a profile to see the thickness


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

CW


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

50 years ago this week The Beatles release Abbey Road

1969
Abbey Road / Doxa 300T


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Like every Sunday afternoon, I'm wearing a Scurfa and today it's the yellow D1-500  on a DrunkArtStraps canvas  my favorite of all my DiverOne 
And a well deserved beer on the 100 degree weather  cray cray


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to the h2o dress/blue dress shirt









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Properly proportioned Pepsi


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

LW









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin

First full day of wear 




























Artie - I'll get a profile pic up here in tomorrow's post 

Imbiton - Thanks! The minimalist bezel insert was an option that really appealed to me. Such a clean bold look.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

My USMC GSAR holding today's breakfast at bay.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tobgolo18 (Jun 21, 2018)

Classic









Enviado de meu SM-A520F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning, hope you all have a great work week. 
Back to the Tudor North Flag today


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

From this weekend. Camping with the SKX. The lume on this watch is great!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Worldtimer redux again today. This is the first watch in a long time that someone has stopped and asked me about.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

M100









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

«SlavStock»









Yesterday ...








And today ...


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

M Force on strap


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Steinhart ocean one bronze


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mauiman50 (Mar 31, 2013)

Sticking with my Sea King









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## alfasud68 (Jun 14, 2019)

hugof3C said:


> my favourite BP of all time, keep those pics coming


Some more shots


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Same h2o orca









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I started the week with my Farer


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sallynstan (Nov 14, 2011)

Started the week with one of my work watches...... an SKX 007 mod!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/can-i-dive-30m-wr-watch-empirical-experience-1847322.html


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin

Day 2 on the wrist 




























Here's the profile Artie, very curved to hug the wrist despite the length and thickness.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## wielingab (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Not a dive watch, but because I always post here, FAVRE-LEUBA sea-raider 36000 (Hi-beat). I think early 70-ties:









Bart


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Steinhart ocean one bronze on a tropic strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mauiman50 (Mar 31, 2013)

One of my faves









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Haven't worn this in 8 weeks. That's a sure sign I have more watches than I need.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy October 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seamaster..


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Decided to switch it up today. A fairly faithful repro of one of my favorite watches of all time. I'm pretty sure I bought the very last one sold.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Prometheus zenobia









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## dryan_e (May 1, 2012)

MAKO USA II








Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Marine Master today


----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Marineman in green mother of pearl


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

First Wednesday of October


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Again today. This watch rides so low, and the MN strap keeps it tightly in place, that you easily forget it's there, despite it being steel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

New watch alert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

BP today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX399









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian Poljot (Large Case Version)


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay46 (Feb 1, 2019)

Ball Aero GMT









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Nacken and USS Theodore Roosevelt.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Watches503 said:


>


that dial color gradient is just amazing.


----------



## jojoinnit (Oct 2, 2019)

My favourite, a '67 Wakmann 314-13


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More Prometheus zenobia









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Desk diving today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> that dial color gradient is just amazing.


Thanks a lot brother !


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Marlin


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Double post 

So here's a random filler pic.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

titanium, lithium and sapphire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Davosa Argonautic









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

Mudmaster GWG-1000-1A1


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th1


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A 100 meter only WR formex essence









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I got my new Zodiac Tropic rubber strap and love it so had to install it on the SSW53 today


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Steinhart ocean one bronze
Snorkeling again


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

2005 Orange Bullet


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Divex for today's serious desk diving.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Amphibian


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

Lil' Green 'Scuba Dude' :


----------



## Dennil (Apr 3, 2018)

Mod


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiburon for workouts









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

YODAHAWK said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


New Raven looking good!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

This is my daily, a 15007, circa 1976 in 14 k

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mauiman50 (Mar 31, 2013)

Bulova









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Pic heavy celebration for my YEMA which has not been on my wrist for at least a month:


----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H20 marlin.

Felt like today was a strong bonding day with this new arrival having rotated the bracelet back to the stock bracelet orientation (smooth side in, angles out)


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

boatswain said:


> H20 marlin.
> 
> Felt like today was a strong bonding day with this new arrival having rotated the bracelet back to the stock bracelet orientation (smooth side in, angles out)


That H2O is a real beauty and great pics. Congratulations!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> That H2O is a real beauty and great pics. Congratulations!


Thanks CH!

Been waiting awhile for this one so fun to finally get it and start to get to know it. Bigger and bolder than my usual tastes of late but I really like it.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

CW C65 GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dagaz Typhoon TII 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Enjoying coffee with my 194. Fell in love again with this watch after getting it serviced. Have a great Friday!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Seamaster..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm love with this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Desk diving...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Maybe the last day before this guy goes back in the box for awhile. We'll see.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Steinhart ocean one bronze on a handmade leather strap


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

Fresh from the omega service center.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Desk diving


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

The unsellable Ancon.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)

Pelagos


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

Friday night light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

love these straps


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

USMC









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Puma74 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Mauiman50 (Mar 31, 2013)

Ready4 the weekend









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

Vostok Komandirskie K35


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

SLA017


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Always happy to wear the seiko sbbd065









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

It's been a long while since I've posted here but I decided to mix things up recently and sell off my Sumo. Just received this today and have a feeling it's going to be a while before it comes off my wrist:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

My RO

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

A true war tank! IWC Ingeniuer Mission Earth!










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Not taken today but currently on my wrist.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

An homage done to perfection!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok «Slava Hommage»


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the day with the PADI and switched to the Doxa 1200Pro


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

82° F water temp ends this week 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

sa


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I started the day with the PADI and switched to the Doxa 1200Pro


Great duo


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O
marlin


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Great duo


Thanks buddy. I'd be happy with these two only.


----------



## WatchingTimePassBy (Feb 28, 2019)

My Seiko 'Gulf' SSC667 Recraft.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Headed out to dinner at the Lighthouse so a change for the evening as I can't be out after dark without T100GTLS security blankie.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Ocean is life
Steinhart ocean one bronze


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Too early to be at work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Mauiman50 (Mar 31, 2013)

Inox Sunday









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunday with h2o orca









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Not a Scurfa today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnvol83 (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

14060


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Scurfa MS19 on Toxicnato


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

amrvf said:


> View attachment 14527795


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Strap change Sunday. Time to check out the H20 rubber.


----------



## ezcamper (Aug 18, 2019)

1971 Bulova Caravelle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Not a regular Seawolf for me. A Super Seawolf.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m1


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm supposed to be speaking this afternoon so it was going to be a dress watch, but I have a hard time taking this one off once I put it on. I suppose I'll just keep it under cuff.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauiman50 (Mar 31, 2013)

My Vic









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Steinhart ocean one bronze on a tropic strap.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Still Vostok Amphibian for me


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

F71 Emperor mod









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

First mod, needs the 7s26 day wheel though, but i could not wait to wear it :-d


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Resco R-TAC









Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko Padi









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca polished, black dial, 6.7mm sapphire, for rainy monday









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Starting the week with Omega. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)

View attachment 14531343


----------



## sallynstan (Nov 14, 2011)

Started this week off with my IWC Galapagos Aquatimer!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Breitling









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

and


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 1


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Sinn U1. I've had this one for about 8 years and it's still one of my favorites.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu1


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

atlbbqguy said:


> Raven today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful blue venture-I need one also


----------



## Mauiman50 (Mar 31, 2013)

007j









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Cross hatched crowns and delicious domed sapphire


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Steinhart ocean one bronze


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

vintage day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Mid morning with the modded Prometheus zenobia









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

This again today. My expert regulation job seems to have gone to pot after leaving this on the winder for more than a month. I'll wear it for a few more days to confirm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Citizen BN0198 on an aftermarket dive strap...


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

50th anniversary Amphibian 1967 ,


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Evening with the oris clipperton









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)

View attachment 14534009


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

On a Barton sailcloth strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H20 marlin on h20 rubber

Working through my feelings on the optional lug spacers...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Still with me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I went with my zodiac SSW53 No date on their tropic strap which is awesome btw


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hydro









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wrist time for the Zelos Mako II.

Happy Wednesday:-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Vostok Amphibian


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

One on my GO's on this Wednesday

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Submariner date, in dry dock configuration.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Desk diving with seiko sbdc065









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Sinn 903









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

MW Tat 2


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## ezcamper (Aug 18, 2019)

Seiko Bottle cap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## dealta66 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Seiko 6309-7040 , history of watchmaking (1985) and history of Italy (1601), a book I own.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

INOX titanium










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Okay, I know it’s not a diver, but it has a 200 meter rating.


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Seafarer









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The weekend has finally arrived and I'm still wearing the Vostok. It would appear that my concerns over it going off the reservation after my efforts at regulating it were unfounded; the rate's actually been quite consistent since that apparent anomaly at the beginning of the week. I'm back to being happy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Not a diver today









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Happy Friday.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

The countdown begins... TGIF...










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H20 Marlin on H20 rubber sans lug spacers today


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress orca, rainy Friday









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

A pair for the weekend


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

New acquisition, Devil Diver, love it!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## VinceWatching (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## stoltp (Jun 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Something fun for an early Saturday...


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hiking with my wife and Helberg CH6 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seamaster...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K this Saturday


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Saturday happy hour....


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

No diving today, just yard duties.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great watches and participation today  Love it 

For my part still rolling with the H2O Marlin


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)

Not sure this qualifies, but it is 200m water resistant ... so maybe it does?


----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Mercer wayfarer 2.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

I've had this one for ten years. One of my longest serving pieces. I normally wear it on rubber, but put it back on the bracelet today for a change.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just put a Red insert on this SKX399









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian 1967


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vintage Darwil with Bakelite bezel at the lake this weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More h2o orca dress polished on mesh









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dziodzio (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Blue Sub


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Stuck at work with TT1









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nothing says 3,000m diver like a leather strap 

H2O Marlin on stock H2O black leather.










Leather on a diver isn't usually my thing,but I sure like this combo

Makes for a nice fall time combo 




























I should be well covered if I splash in any puddles.


----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

From earlier today, shooting some clay. Nice way to blow off some steam.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Citizen PVD









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

factory bought Raketa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rohrkrepierer (Oct 6, 2017)

Don't mind me, just making my way to the Chopper...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Submariner









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m1


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#MontBlancMonday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wishing all a good week ahead, commuting with the DLC armida a1-45









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Steinhart ocean one bronze


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Tat 2









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## yk101 (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## yk101 (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry guys, wrong picture!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Rado Chronometer with Rattrapante complication










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian 350,


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving:-! Cheers🍷🍷🍷


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

LHD for Thanksgiving


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Omega smp 300 electric blue with cheapestnatostrap









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

arvinsign_nyc said:


> Rado Chronometer with Rattrapante complication
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing looks gorgeous, but huge!
How big is it?
How does it wear??


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> That thing looks gorgeous, but huge!
> How big is it?
> How does it wear??


Thanks.

It is gorgeous especially once you see it in person. I have a very small wrist (6.5 in) so the watch looks bigger. But i think the size is just perfect and in general a very comfortable wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Marlin on B.C. 315


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Lil' miss fatty lugs to start the week


----------



## spieec (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIL (Nov 8, 2018)

Yummy Speedy in Kabul, AF.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

On the Grey Nato


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor North Flag on Pelagos rubber


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Steinhart ocean one bronze


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Soviet Vostok Amphibian


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday:-!


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

tbechtx said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That strap looks great on your Omega

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

bonzer.wolf said:


> That strap looks great on your Omega
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa MS19 on Toxicroo


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 on super jubilee today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Formex essence









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nodus Avalon









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Irf (May 30, 2012)

AP FC:


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aegon (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday:-!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Unintentionally wearing two watches today (or at least I left the house that way; the Vostok is now on my desk).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Enjoying the formex essence on delightful OEM bracelet,









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian Albatros «_RadioRoom_»


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

sry double post


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2018)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*








Rainy day choice.


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



[email protected] said:


> View attachment 14553267
> 
> Rainy day choice.


 Good choice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Devil Ray









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Monta Triumph

Changed from the bracelet for winter.
This fitted leather strap is the shizznit!
(Monta is also Everest watch straps...)


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette ....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Datejust forty one for hump day this week


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

It's been raining for hours so need a diver


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Marlin 

Strap- Bonetto Cinturini 315


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Steinhart ocean one bronze


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SRPD19K1


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Sinn 903 PL again









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

Cheers Wus...


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

arkolykos said:


> Steinhart ocean one bronze


Very nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Righted a wrong with this new arrival, the Original Oris 65 42 SS in blue is the one for me. Only wished it had the date at 6 like the 40mm i had.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Yellow Russian









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Righted a wrong with this new arrival, the Original Oris 65 42 SS in blue is the one for me. Only wished it had the date at 6 like the 40mm i had.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Circa January 1979 Seiko Diver


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I managed to make it out of the house this morning wearing only one watch....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o tiburon on a gecko president style bracelet









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nodus Salmon Sky









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

My favorite green Sub this Thursday


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A little wet today. Still have 2,999.999m of WR in reserve


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

1st watch of the day

Happy Friday😊🖖🏽


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

daylight savings time sucks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Omega smp 300 electric blue on nato from cheapestnatostraps









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Little bit of an impulse buy. Loving it so far!
Modded slightly by removing unnecessary wording around the case.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

A little Johnny Cash and my de facto daily driver again today as I try to power through a teeny hangover.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian SlavStok


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Steinhart OVM









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

New Acquisition. The Glycine Combat Sub in Bronze.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette MPD II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wearing the formessence again









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Beluga









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamSanchez (Dec 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

My brand new SKX007, just got it today and I'm pleased. I didn't have an unmodded one before this so I thought I should get one before the price gets too high. I'll keep this one unmodded except that if the Hardlex gets too scratched up I'll replace it with sapphire. I can't do that until my one-year warranty is up though or it'll void it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

No Date


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Long day on the lake. Resting now.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian «Oficerskie» "Заказ мо СССР"


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Clipperton for Saturday









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy weekend:-!


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Daytona & duck boots


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Citizen NY0087, with summer on the way in the southern hemisphere!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Marlin on Bonetto 315


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Titan









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Bell Diver is PVD on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian today


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Toothbras said:


>


Is that a chupacabra....


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster 2264 and H20 marlin today.










And another chance to try my father's C65 bronze ombré on it's new strap


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

IWC Aquatimer









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

yk101 said:


> Sorry guys, wrong picture!


Seems very right to me. Awesome watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mq


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! The Blue Lagoon Turtle gets the Wrist today! 🐢🏝💙💛🌊


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Waiting on a root canal. Yay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

New to me Borealis. I like it so far









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Is that a chupacabra....


Jackelope. Very elusive


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Toothbras said:


> Jackelope. Very elusive


Yes, indeed quite rare


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Herodia, put it on Canvas. I love this cushion case.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ReactorMonk (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Still honeymooning with the new monster!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Evening light on the drive home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Armitron Adventure solar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## 2star (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## nathanhale (Jul 7, 2014)

drwindsurf said:


> View attachment 14566261


Is this a modded Tudor?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Emergency mission









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still a favorite after 4 1/2 years.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## chili1619 (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with Herodia









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Legend Diver


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More formex essence









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

With my Certina DS PH 200M today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

The ever popular....


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## ReactorMonk (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## majikat (Jun 12, 2011)

70's Mortima
Super28
SuperDatoMatic
Dive watch French


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


I love that one 

Super excited whenever you post it. Just don't see them around ever.

The case and dial looks just superb. I bet it wears like a dream.

Enjoy and don't be shy with the pics


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Marlin still going strong


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Today again


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

CWC 1980 LE light vintage


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor North Flag on Tudor rubber


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Gen 2 on bracelet


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tuesday with crepas cayman









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Borealis









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😄🐫 Wednesday👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## slippinjimmy (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## krockwood (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More Cayman









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Glashutte Original sport with in-house movement


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

200m WR sailor's dress watch^^^


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin

Feeling funky today and using the lug spacers. They look better on the wrist I find than in pics.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More Cayman









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Latest acquisition, Seiko SRPC41J mini turtle🐢. Looking good on my wrist:-!

Have a great Thursday


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

CWC 1980 LE


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tisell Submersible









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

Obris Morgan Seastar with new oyster bracelet:


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

2254









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FREEDIVER tonight


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

8 years later, Zenton B43 lume torch glows like a champ









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love that turbine bezel


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blumo









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Raketa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Heading over to the micro worn & wound wearing cayman









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Happy Friday !


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

At raven booth, Steve sizing up the raven solitude









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin back on its bracelet


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

MM300









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

With a view of Palamidi, Greece's greatest fortress


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

CWC 1980


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I only wear T100GTLS after the sun goes down...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

LLD & Vintage Nicole Miller necktie


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Saving the ocean watching football while my ass is planted on the couch.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Ubering back to the worn & wound fair









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

New member of rotation. Blue venture. Steve resized it at the worn & wound windup fair. Abundant cowds and lines to get in!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Hudson yards near chelsea, NY CIty









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

O1TGMT #RubblesTheWonderDog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

009 mod I had Duarte put together..








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

The NY0087 has been the 'go-to favourite' lately...









Bundjalung National Park, NSW Australia


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

SuperOcean Heritage









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

SMP


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

5Wr.. 

Hi


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Steinhart ocean one bronze on nato strap


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sir Thomas (Apr 10, 2018)

Enjoying the big Citizen


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Seamaster


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vlastok


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

solar expedition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Padi Turtle


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Marlin


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Blue watch weekend.

Have a great week:-!


----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## micasol (Aug 10, 2019)

Rolex skeleton Daytona









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Bright Monday , top.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

titanium lithium and sapphire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Starting monday with raven venture









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Monday. Why did it have to be Monday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

slavstok in Žižkov still ...


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swapped and stocked with this turquoise blue raven endeavor









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart Ocean 39 Explorer LE.
Yes, it is "just" a homage, but a damn beautiful one:


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azmirza (Jul 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 14582995
> View attachment 14582999
> View attachment 14583001
> View attachment 14583005


Great looking combo


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin at Sunset


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## ReactorMonk (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Background A. Goldsworthy


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I spent an hour or two perusing the wares of an eBay seller that seems to specialize in vintage divers. Luckily for me:

1) they were all grossly overpriced;

2) I already own a few vintage divers;

3) I'm selling the aforementioned vintage divers because they're all too small for my gorilla wrists; and

4) so I have to content myself with vintage-inspired modern watches such as this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

An homage to the ZRC. The borealis scorpion fish v2









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Desk diving all day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## DIL (Nov 8, 2018)

Speedy time.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuesday:-!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Afternoon switch


----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin 40 (again ), having just wrapped its review.


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

w/pomegranates

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Omega Speedmaster Professional


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

Interview day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday:-!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Sea Shadow 1943, BTW this one is for sale...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

wq


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris 65 on a DrunkArtStraps today


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More raven venture









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ReactorMonk (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Evening switch to the Endeavour









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Desk diving with a DSUB1









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

The new Yema Superman Heritage Bronze with a perfect blue tropic strap




























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

It's a wet and warm Halloween; the worst possible weather combination.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Steinhart Ocean One 500 Titanium.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

🎃🎃🎃🖖🏽. Have a great Thursday:-!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gray dial for a gray gloomy rainy Halloween.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Happy Halloween








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

Imbiton said:


> More raven venture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's almost BMW logo blue! Nice watch!


----------



## ReactorMonk (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

ReactorMonk said:


>


Such an awesome Crepas.............Envious!


----------



## ReactorMonk (Oct 9, 2017)

wheelbuilder said:


> Such an awesome Crepas.............Envious!


Thanks buddy! A rare jewel !


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

fq


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm bringing nothing new to the table today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

armitron adventure solar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

What's not to love about some space rock.



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

The Watch Ho said:


> Wow that's almost BMW logo blue! Nice watch!


Great looking Raven. However I'm biased because I have the same watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok SE RE III Байка́л


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Titus Calypsomatic








@thejames80


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Titus Calypsomatic
> View attachment 14593503
> 
> 
> @thejames80


Your pics and vintage diver collection are always joy to see! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Your pics and vintage diver collection are always joy to see!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.




@thejames80


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

1st gen citizen Aqualand


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Monster from 2004


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Tikuna








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

One of my all time favorite, crepas cayman









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

My new Gulfmaster GWN-Q1000. Absolutely brilliant watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


In a big fan of the look of the mm300 on CRafter rubber


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Delete


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> In a big fan of the look of the mm300 on CRafter rubber


Thanks and me too.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## godfrey19 (Aug 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

KoolFrankCastle said:


> My new Gulfmaster GWN-Q1000. Absolutely brilliant watch.


Been thinking about picking one of these up.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

This....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Always a good sign for watch when I can't stop wearing it even after a long review and honeymoon period ends




























That said I think I'll switch it up tomorrow after this long run.


----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

advertiser: "no animals nor skxs were harmed for this mod"


----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

A forum favourite today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

GTLS T100 for a rainy Saturday night...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Someone else's wedding









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## 356746 (May 9, 2014)

upload image


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

INOX titanium off rubber and back on to comfy paracord for the Autumn.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Baikal


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i love this cheap thing. paying way too much attention to it this week. but this is how it happens, right?

Sent from work


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Gin d'Ungava with Dagaz Typhoon II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Oceankings








@thejames80


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the PVD SCURFA ND to do yard work this afternoon


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

thejames1 said:


> Oceankings
> View attachment 14599277
> 
> 
> @thejames80


That's neat.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Time to switch things up from the H2O Marlin...

I didn't want to make too drastic a change I better keep things similar and so sticking with another custom made 40mm German Diver with sapphire insert, BGW9 and ETA movement. 

Tourby Lawless 40 Blue


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Muhle Glasschute Pro Mare Datum









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Promethus









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

AD today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

A selfie of my wifes new one....


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Some new shoes!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

View attachment 14601545

View attachment 14601547

View attachment 14601549

View attachment 14601555

View attachment 14601559

View attachment 14601563

View attachment 14601565

View attachment 14601567

View attachment 14601569

View attachment 14601571


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday:-!

Latest pick up😊👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Happy Monday:-!
> 
> Latest pick up
> 
> View attachment 14601607


Wow my friend 

Congratulations on the great BP! 

Don't be shy with the pics.


----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

Still going strong with my big Gulfmaster GWN-Q1000


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Maranez racha on hirsch accent rubber









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Back to it Monday.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

INOX in titanium

Sent from work


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Oris Aquis blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

HKF on my daughters wrist. Almost fits...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Sinn again









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

View attachment 14603241


Kentex Marineman


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

this one! second half-day in a row.

Sent from work


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Comfy raven venture , 12 hours ahead









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2018)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven Venture for the rest of the week....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage soviet diver NVCh-30


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

promaster tough

Sent from work


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## enzo1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Dads memovox


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Is the mm300 brighter than the flame?... I think so.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Vostok today


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Time to switch things up from the H2O Marlin...
> 
> I didn't want to make too drastic a change I better keep things similar and so sticking with another custom made 40mm German Diver with sapphire insert, BGW9 and ETA movement.
> 
> Tourby Lawless 40 Blue


Looks great 

@thejames80


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Doxa 300








@thejames80


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Looks great
> 
> @thejames80


Thanks my friend 
That Doxa is  

The Lawless blue is my favourite blue dial. It has a dynamic richness paired with subtlety that is a great balance in a sunburst Dial. i find it hard to capture its different moods and true navy tone.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

White indicies and hands really pop on the dial 

@thejames80


----------



## trouble (Oct 30, 2009)

Indeed Tourby is a simply stunning watch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same ole same ole........


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Aquaracer 300 Auto in Bas&Lokes strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Marathon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

CCCP vintage Amphibian


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o tiburon









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

BB Chrono on a nato for some sunset striper action tonight.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Kenny6139 (Dec 7, 2018)

Casio MD-703 Diver. AKA "Claymore "

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

I know leather is contentious.... but it's winter and I'm in Ohio. It think it works pretty well in this case









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Lawless 40


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

thq


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

polar ranger reporting for duty


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

mephisto said:


> polar ranger reporting for duty


Looks great on the nato!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm so tempted to mix things up but I'm trying to force myself to stick to one watch (not counting dress watch) so that I can more easily let go of most of my collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

quartz by Rolex


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Soviet Amphibian large 627 titanium case


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus sea snake with BoR backing the family rotation .









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless again today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

in a groovy monocoque case.

Sent from work


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Friday morning, with benarus sea snake









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

First snow of the year... Beating the winter with Stowa Seatime









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#OMEGA


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Poljot Amphibian


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Evening with the Tourby Lawless


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

glycine world timer on Europelli strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squeezing this one in today, though technically not a diver.

Happy Saturday:-!


----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Three-peat.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

armitron adventure solar

Sent from work


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Squeezing this one in today, though technically not a diver.
> 
> Happy Saturday:-!
> 
> View attachment 14613177


Wow!

Didn't know you had a YM.

Very nice.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

AnOrdain model 2 with handmade grande feu enamel dial. Lewis and his team hit a homer in with this lovely watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Just chillin

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Kenny6139 (Dec 7, 2018)

Blue Butterfly Fish









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

A rainy day here..


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

oops double post sorry


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


>


Wait... Are you even wearing anything?

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven venture sunday morning walk









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday greetings🙏🏼🖖🏼😊. Have a great day:-!


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Headed to the seiko store, Miami design district. Just in case a trade in is feasible. With the sbdc065









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## GusDiver (Nov 29, 2015)

Deepsea














Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

1 last time before it gets sold









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tnvol83 (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just finished some yard work.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Wow!
> 
> Didn't know you had a YM.
> 
> Very nice.


Thanks B. Got a call from the AD, just had to pull the trigger. Been my grail since I started this hobby 4 years ago. 70 hr power reserve was a bonus. And if I'm not mistaken, it is the only shade of blue in the current Rolex line up. I call it my Grailmaster. For sure, a keeper for me:-!

Cheers?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Thanks B. Got a call from the AD, just had to pull the trigger. Been my grail since I started this hobby 4 years ago. 70 hr power reserve was a bonus. And if I'm not mistaken, it is the only shade of blue in the current Rolex line up. I call it my Grailmaster. For sure, a keeper for me:-!
> 
> Cheers


That's great! Enjoy


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth Sunday


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## Greg1234 (Jul 31, 2014)

F300


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14612785


Great lighting on that photo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mq


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress polished , blue slightly domed









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Kept the red white & blue on for Veterans Day.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## 4G63T (Jul 20, 2016)

Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> View attachment 14600581
> 
> 
> View attachment 14600613
> ...


Looks much better with "The Absolute Simple One" bezel.

?


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## 4G63T (Jul 20, 2016)

Orient Triton Blue Dial.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Ocean crawler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

G-Shock Gulfmaster GWN-Q1000


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian Oficerskie on Armistice Day


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😀Monday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

*Nodus Duality*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth followed by Avalon today


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Moonphase today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Tudor North Flag on rubber


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

BB Bronze on rubber









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

18° with 1" of that white crap on the ground.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The doxa sub 200, silver dial on BoR









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tuq


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Imbiton said:


> The doxa sub 200, silver dial on BoR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad I have the 130yr, but something about that combo is stunning... Nice pick up.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Avalon


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

WUS project «SlavStok»


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

I did not realised they made bronze models .
Congrats on your Yema superman ... a true Legend in France ;-)



redzebra said:


> View attachment 14620959


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

RedFroggy said:


> I did not realised they made bronze models .
> Congrats on your Yema superman ... a true Legend in France ;-)


Thank you and yes I read the history of the brand.
This was a Kickstarter release from a few months ago and just recently started shipping to those who pledged.
The bronze comes in a 39mm and 41mm versions and I believe is now available from their website but probably not at the Kickstarter price.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Tactico








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More doxa 200









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth series 1


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday folks :-!

Seiko SRPC41J 🐢🐢🐢


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth morning


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The seiko sbdc065 on strapcode super jubilee (same one that fits the mm300)









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok 1967 Anniversary edition


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

Garmin Tactix Charlie


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Yema Superman








@thejames80


----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

walked into the store, today, just to look...ended up walking out with this:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon afternoon


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

promaster tough









Sent from work


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

thq


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Oris 65


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

779









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My first Raven.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon to start (and likely finish)










Then I felt like cutting out the middleman and disrupting the market...










I'll feed the brathwait to my h20 later today to make amends.


----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Orange Watch Company

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Tag Heuer Grand Carrera 6rs on a mesh bracelet









My Instagram #russianseikoskx


----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

My new Luminox 3801. Absolutely stunning watch, friggin perfect.


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azmirza (Jul 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca on aquadive BoR









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

5513









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

Luminox 3801


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H20 orca , slight dome, on aquadive BoR for Friday









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Bullet2thTony (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday greetings😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I liked this photo so much from yesterday that I think I'll use it again (since it's the same watch again today).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Oris Sixty-Five


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Just got it today! Happy Friday all!


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Save the whale








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

SMP ti









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Seiko today









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Omega 2264.

Such a great thin diver


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

MuckyMark said:


>


WOW man AWESOME mod


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MuckyMark said:


>


Killa mate..spot on!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NateBeasle (May 24, 2013)

MAN, I really didn't want to mod my orange Sammy' until seeing this. So crisp. Mine on crafter today.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#OMEGA #ElectricBlue


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Monta Oceanking








@thejames80


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Avalon to start (and likely finish)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A little supper 

@thejames80


----------



## dontbelievemejuswatch (May 1, 2014)

Hamilton Pilot Day Date (Interstellar)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> A little supper
> 
> @thejames80


The H2O head-faked the brathwait with its lume and then went for the German suplex...the brathwait tapped out pretty quick with three ticks of its second hand and it was all over .


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


> The H2O head-faked the brathwait with its lume and then went for the German suplex...the brathwait tapped out pretty quick with three ticks of its second hand and it was all over .


Nice! 

@thejames80


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

solar and radio.

Sent from work


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still in winter mode&#8230; Artego 500m


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca ,









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Raketa Amphibia on a new knock-off strap.

Sent from work


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

saq


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Seiko 6105-8110 on a white NOS tropic strap (matching the white, albeit melting,  as backdrop)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday folks :-!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

1972 Hamilton Pan Europ diver. That creamy tritium is wonderful.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RhinestoneChow (Mar 11, 2019)

Love this as my everyday watch.









Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Saturday afternoon with raven









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still hanging out with the new Nodus Duality but I decided to put it on a grey canvas for today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

scurfa said:


> BB Bronze on rubber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need this


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still hanging out with the new Nodus Duality but I decided to put it on a grey canvas for today


Very nice! Congrats. 

From what I've seen the duality looks best on a strap I think.

I would love to hear you thoughts either here or on the duality or General Nodus thread.


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Saturday. 









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## dontbelievemejuswatch (May 1, 2014)

RhinestoneChow said:


> Love this as my everyday watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! I prefer rubber over SS, leather, nylon nato for an everyday watch. Unfortunately, not all watches look great on rubber (yours does!) and I do love the look of SS and leather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Very nice! Congrats.
> 
> From what I've seen the duality looks best on a strap I think.
> 
> I would love to hear you thoughts either here or on the duality or General Nodus thread.


I'll absolutely do that, maybe in the existing thread or open a new one. But I'm also starting my own website so I'll have it there along with a review of the Formex and Hemlig proto


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Sofa diving on a Saturday night with a teal Amphibia..


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'll absolutely do that, maybe in the existing thread or open a new one. But I'm also starting my own website so I'll have it there along with a review of the Formex and Hemlig proto


Congrats on launching your site. 

Make sure you drop us a link here when it's up and running.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Congrats on launching your site.
> 
> Make sure you drop us a link here when it's up and running.


Thanks buddy. 
Doubt Watchuseek mods will allow me to drop a link here though 

It's not quite finished yet but got the name registered. May register a second. It'll be a bit bare bone at first and I will need help from fellow watch geeks  
I was gonna enlist you in fact. Will drop you a PM though email will be easier.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Man, the color on that Rave is fantastic! Beautiful!


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Deep Six








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Seaforth II Abyss


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Lindsey74 (Sep 17, 2019)

*Re: Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing my new Nodus Duality 12Hr today. They really hit it out of the park with this new release.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven, tennis sunday morning, 65 degree F. Good match!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## enzo1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sunday best


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Seaforth


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Triumph.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional - Kara edition


----------



## ezcamper (Aug 18, 2019)

Seiko 7002-7000 A1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta Oceanking King 2


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mq


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Borealis scorpion fish v2









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SM300MC


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2018)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Today's choice.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀😊 Monday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Amphibian 320199


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still hanging out with the new Nodus Duality but I decided to put it on a grey canvas for today


Great combination!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

BrianMcKay said:


> View attachment 14635325
> 
> Magrette Moana Pacific Professional - Kara edition


Very nice photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette Monday...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

Nite Hawk from UK. Absolutely best watch I've ever had and believe me, with this watch I can take some serious beating.


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Today it's the Omega Aqua Terra.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

KoolFrankCastle said:


> and believe me, with this watch I can take some serious beating.


Lets hope it never comes to that. ..

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oceanking


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

No diving for me today but have to share this beauty that I am enjoying today!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

islander009 said:


> No diving for me today but have to share this beauty that I am enjoying today!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that one 



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

promaster tough

Sent from work


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Ocean crawler.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Back to blue. Helios Seaforth on Farer rubber qr straps:-!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Sir Thomas (Apr 10, 2018)

Such value for money


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus sea snake









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

I know it's weird, but it's so cool!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

904L today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

This is a Orange Watch Company special edition. I'm really liking it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

corsokid said:


> This is a Orange Watch Company special edition. I'm really liking it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've always appreciated owc.

I hope they are doing well


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Seiko mod








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta Oceanking


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Underwater photos


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

PO2500C XL Casino Royale


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

ill have the bracelet sized today. it's gorgeous.

Sent from work


----------



## odyssus (Mar 25, 2014)

Seiko 5. Timeless.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Ward on python - not the most harmonious of looks, but hey I'm not in the office today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 14641079
> 
> 
> Underwater photos
> ...


Great underwater pics!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

He's being bashful this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Taking the armida a1-45 today on shark mesh









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Let's see... yep, time to unwind


----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## kheath1 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Zixen DSR


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

OK2


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Big Mako Full-Lume , Orient..al sun!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hehe, the perfect relaxing place after the beach, it has got the H2O colour too  LoL...


----------



## krazyjoe66 (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

William L 1985 Automatic Chronograph 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again for the 4th day......


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Duality today


----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Out went the doxa sub 200 to make room for one of my favorite packages in the micro industry- the barely heard of, Zoretto Jotas, with BoR, ratchet clasps, color matching date wheel, drillled lugs, ETA 2824, etc, etc...my first yellow...if you wait a few more days, a Thanksgiving discount is forthcoming.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I am going to tell myself I am all set now for a few years and no more buying! Wonder how long that will last









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oceanking this morning


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Richard LeGrand RLG Atlanticus


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

007


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Vintage Raven on martu









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Formex Essence cosc dégradé dial. I freaking love this watch


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## SwissAm (Jul 28, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seawolf


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Too lazy to switch so one more day.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I don't think I've taken this watch off in two months. That kinda makes my WRUW posts feel lame.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

ORIS Sixty-Five


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday :-!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Nitella All Resist














@thejames80


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


Great combo!

@thejames80


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto jota blue









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

thejames1 said:


> Great combo!
> 
> @thejames80


Thanks buddy! I'm looking forward to getting the orange too next year...

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Trying the ZRC









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

View attachment 14647451


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Damn, that thing is stunning!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta Oceanking


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The ZRC grand fonds on strapcode super engineer 2









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

QLEW7277 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SKXA53 Black Bullet


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More ZRC









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Am thrilled to have a new addition to the collection. A bit of colour to liven up the day.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

oops double post


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zodiac SSW53 ND


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Zodiac SSW53 ND


I like that one 

New to you?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## brianrbenton (Nov 22, 2019)

Sinn U2


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday :-!🖖🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> I like that one
> 
> New to you?


Thank you  not new. 
I got it from Hodinkee when they first put them up for sale. Only place to get it in the US


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the new silver dial/blue hands Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

new directional markers painted onto my daily walking path. must be 75 of them. welcome to san jose...









Sent from work


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

ZRC on aquadive BoR









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

you know it's too cold for sexy when everybody's trying so hard not to be noticed one can actually have a coffee in peace downtown


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from work


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

My Nite Hawk.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Yellow Jota afternoon









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxmoro (Jan 17, 2012)

Newly aquired Jack Mason diver for cheap!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster Sunday


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Over to the Oceanking for the afternoon


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! The SKX Alpinist Mod gets the Wrist today! 😁🏔


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#MontBlancMonday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello Monday🖖🏼


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

Nite Hawk and my motivational training plates. Naturally I wear the plates around my neck under my shirt.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Omega SM Bond









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 14654827
> 
> 
> View attachment 14654829


Sensational Rafy


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster getting some quality wrist time today.


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Skyquest on rubber.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

To count, and cherish the time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Blue amphibia...









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Something different this week.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still love this watch even after 21 years.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

Luminox 3801 Seal


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Fugly but I think I love it!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this one Dreadnought Voyager


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Opened FedEx box,installed Crafter Blue strap,removed Planet Ocean and welcome to the family SLA023.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MisterTom said:


> Opened FedEx box,installed Crafter Blue strap,removed Planet Ocean and welcome to the family SLA023.
> View attachment 14658739


Congrats!

That's a beauty


----------



## WatchBeer (Jun 5, 2018)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The Bulova Lunar Chronograph gets the Wrist today! 😁🚀🌛


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

jatherly said:


> Fugly but I think I love it!!
> 
> View attachment 14658445


Looks great, what model it is?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Obris Morgan SeaStar70s


----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

G-Shock Mudmaster GWG-1000-1A1


----------



## kennkez (Jun 5, 2018)

KLO & CO Alpesailer


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

The Newmark HS "Hydrographic Service" Chronograph gets the Wrist today! 😁🌐⚓✈🕓


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Enjoy your day.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back from the Blancpain SPA, received an full mvt service.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Humpday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back from the Blancpain SPA, received an full mvt service.


Wewph 

We hadn't seen it in awhile, And was beginning to think it may have moved on.

Glad it's back and happy!

Enjoy


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Blue Water 500


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SMP '64


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas cayman tonight









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

*Accutron*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My Top
SBDX001


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

The Dive Beast


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

I bought Garmin Vivosmart 4 to track my daily activities. I have Garmin Tactix Charlie also, but I don't want to use it all the time. Solution? Slim
Vivosmart 4 and I can wear whatever watch I want to and I'll get all the data I need. Problem solved. In this picture Vivosmart 4 is paired with Nite Hawk.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dark green Benarus sea snake









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving, fellow Americans!

Happy Thursday, the rest of you heathens. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

The less known brother of 007 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

This has been on the winder since DST changed.ASTOUNDING,-8 seconds.I will probably be buried with a Deep Blue T100GTLS watch since Super Luminova would fade to black after the first day under dirt.The movement may stop after about 40 hours but I can at least see what time it was in 10-12 years hahahahaha.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

1


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok aphibia, PAM style mod.









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

Gulfmaster GWN-1000B with Garmin's Vivosmart 4


----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

Mr Auto said:


> Lets hope it never comes to that. ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


It actually took some serious beating about a week ago and not a single scratch or marks or anything.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue zoretto jota









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Just watching talking watches (Nick McDearis episode) while wearing my PO 2500


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I've been trying to switch to something else for several days but this SMP just hugs the wrist so sleekly, especially for 300m.


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

Mudmaster GWG-1000 and Vivosmart 4


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

I decided to change my Muddie today to my Rangeman GPR-B1000. And Vivosmart 4 in my wrist 24/7 except when training kickboxing at a class or punching bag at my bedroom.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Citizen NY0054.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SBDC 033 Blumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙🌊


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota/blue









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Ventus.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

OWC. Pics just can't pick up the level of detail on this watch. It also keeps good time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

44mm of bling









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

MM300 on a new strap.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## august1410 (Dec 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*X*

Error


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko sbdc065









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa Sunday


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇🖤❤


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Almost flipped this one yesterday for a TUDOR P01 but the alcohol wore off just in time..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

59-degrees and drizzling. It's practically a nice, English summer day here in Virginia.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Dont see many of these Doxa 4000T around. It gets noticed in a crowd of people for sure.


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa D1-500 silver


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Dont see many of these Doxa 4000T around. It gets noticed in a crowd of people for sure.
> 
> View attachment 14670545


Very cool 

I like the bezel.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Titus Calypsomatic








@thejames80


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Longines on rainy day









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Borealis scorpion fish 2









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I put the stock bezel back on last week because 1) the ceramic "Batman" 12-hr bezel wasn't really doing it for me, and 2) despite lusting after this watch since its release, I just can't find a place for it in my collection, so I'm contemplating selling it. So, of course, in my haste to swap the bezel I scratched the case at 11:00.....*ugh*.... So much for resale value.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Titus Calypsomatic
> View attachment 14671243
> 
> 
> @thejames80


Excellent all around


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Very cool
> 
> I like the bezel.


Thanks ! so far no scratches on the Bezel and it has a nice lume for about an hour or two.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Magrette *Moana Pacific Professional - 2019 titanium-edition watch
.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Oris65 on suede for the evening


----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

Modded skx007 on Horween leather









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MuckyMark said:


>


How do you like the new 5 series?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The Undone Tropical Sahara Chronograph gets the Wrist today! 😁


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Love this h2o orca dress blue dial









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu1


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Timor Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

Muddie with Vivosmart 4.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

EMG Nemo














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Poljot


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

Grocery shopping









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

boatswain said:


> How do you like the new 5 series?


So far so good. I sold my modded SKX007 a few years ago. IMHO this is a worthy replacement. Drilled case means easy strap changes. I could live without the view port on the rear. Nothing exciting to see there. I believe the SKX back will fit, so maybe a future mod. Lack of screw down crown isn't an issue for me. Now that I'm retired I don't even desk dive anymore


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Seastrong GMT diver tonight


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Aquadive


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WatchDialOrange said:


> View attachment 14675589
> 
> 
> Aquadive


Very nice 

That is one of my all time favourites!

I love the turquoise highlights 

How do you find it wears?

I've often thought it may overpower my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Navy Frogman today ( top w/ yellow insert )










Group shot of all GWF-D Frogman ( officially Casio release )


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Very nice
> 
> That is one of my all time favourites!
> 
> ...



I wear it on my 7 inch wrist and it wears flat like a pancake. Love it on the turquoise Isofrane in the summer. One of my favorite divers for sure!


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

Gulfmaster with Vivosmart 4


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

Nite Hawk T25 and Vivosmart 4.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The SCED041 GIUGIARO Aliens "Ripley" Reissue gets the Wrist today! 😁👽💀


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Last week it was the stock bezel, today it's back on a DAL1BP. The more I un-mod this watch the more I like it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Beluga








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

Nemo again








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Really enjoying this new addition.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Marathon for this evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)

My Black Friday deal. A lot of watch for $89.


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

ZRC Grands Fonds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Enjoying the yellow zoretto jota









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

Taking a walk at the botanical garden









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth II


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Newmark HS "Hydrographic Service" Chronograph gets the Wrist today! 😁🌐⚓✈🕓


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

thq


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday 😄👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Mid Morning Switch to the Post Office Fresh Squale Squalematic 60ATM! 😍💙


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cayman beast









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

New to me my Doxa 300T Poseidon


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

Tuna out and about in the Koolau Mountains









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Duality


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth Abyss


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

I know it's a quartz (which i normally can't stand) but I have always liked the look of this watch. So on Black Friday i couldn't pass it up for $85. It arrived along with my new Dan Henry W&W 1970 a couple nights ago.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Hombre









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Beautiful Caravelle redzebra! Just great watch, and great photography.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Dakine234 said:


> Tuna out and about in the Koolau Mountains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw the pic and was replying before I saw your text. That view of the Koolaus is hard to mistake! Beautiful!


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Strap change...


----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

Toonces said:


> I saw the pic and was replying before I saw your text. That view of the Koolaus is hard to mistake! Beautiful!


Mahalo! And yup, go there a bunch to take pictures. Helps I live down the street!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

frq


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Patina on triple 6 Sea Dweller from '86 is looking good this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Not a diver today. But a classic nonetheless. And one of my (achieved) grails.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and Happy Friday :-!

Zelos Mako II wotd😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Just in......









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Dryden chrono landed and I love it. Was also surprised but the nice packaging. 









Definitely recommend it.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Some extra pictures, nice little grab & go
watch









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sea quest


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Ombre









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

In Penn station waiting to catch my train home.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SeaQuest Saturday.

Dark winter mornings need good lume


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


Also nice in black










Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pheasant (Nov 30, 2019)

Squale atmos 50. Wouldn't take in the shower let alone diving. Crown is bottomed out. Never mind the chit threads that need a pair of needle nose pliers to screw down. Garbage. Get what u pay 4 I guess.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)

Breitling SOH









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Timor today









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EMG Nemo on BOR bracelet


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Marlin


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Some work around the house.....lots of rain in the Netherlands









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

epezikpajoow said:


> Some work around the house.....lots of rain in the Netherlands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Switched to naturel rubber










Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko sbbd065 on strapcode









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay on muh wrist today. Enjoy what's left of the weekend, folks.










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! The Honeymoon Continues and The Blue Squalematic 60 ATMOS keeps the Wrist today! 😍🍯🌝💙


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

Nite Hawk.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Just put this grey Hirsch Arne strap on the Nautilo and think it suits this diver.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunday switch to ZRC on helson tapering mesh 24x20mm









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*STO Blue Whale !!!*







Somebody really likes a certain strap ! Right On !!



59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: STO Blue Whale !!!*



NYSCOTTY said:


> View attachment 14687537
> Somebody really likes a certain strap ! Right On !!


Is it that obvious?


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Palmettoman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this is my idea of the perfect sub.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: STO Blue Whale !!!*

X


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I LOVE this silver dial with the blue hands


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Evening out with the Seaforth abyss


----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Hammy today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Borealis

View attachment DSC09325.jpg


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Borealis

View attachment 14688529


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-45mm dlc on non matching helson mesh









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! The SKX 007J aka "Plain Jane" gets the Wrist today! 😁🌊


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mq


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin

Swapped to stock rubber half way through the day. i love the way a black strap pulls it all together.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 14689737
> View attachment 14689739


Beautiful colour on that dial


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Just so happens.....


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Just opened door number 10....


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Oris Aquis clipperton for tuesday









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

But the big surprise chez moi is that I just can NOT take off my Borealis Adraga. Funny, since i was planning to sell it without even wearing it. Am in love w the jubilee bracelet, even though its blingier than what I typically like. The dial is quite amazing with its blue/black/blue stylings. the pop of (orange) color on the tip of the second hand and on the dial text at 6 is just interesting enough, the size is perfect, totally versatile as it dresses up and down very well....... If I believed in anything like a "one watch" you'd have to consider this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Mido Ocean Star Tribute


Damn I love this one, your strap or did that come with it?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oceanking









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## 1981Eagle (Mar 4, 2018)

View attachment 14691561

Breitling SuperOcean 1000M in Coral


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday:-!. Enjoy your watches😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Mid day break with the modded seiko SRP773









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

]


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## ezcamper (Aug 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SPB103J1


----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

wed


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Black Bay's Back (say that five times fast).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀😊Wednesday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Raketa Amphibia, a Peterhof factory purchase.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress polished on strapcode super engineer 2









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Relo60 said:


> &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56842;Wednesday &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;&#55357;&#56726;&#55356;&#57340;
> 
> View attachment 14693471


nice! Which seiko model is this one?


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

legend diver...


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

No Rad


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

My favorite watch









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*SEIKO 5 BOTTLE CAP !!!*



ezcamper said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

F71 Emperor








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Sami on Uncle Seiko BOR


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> nice! Which seiko model is this one?


Thanks. It's the the SRPC41J mini turtle.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Marlin


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Love this watch









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## odyssus (Mar 25, 2014)

Not exactly a dive watch but..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*SEIKO ARNIE !!!*

Original watch post by jovani.



jovani said:


>


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Obris Morgan SeaStar70:

I like the very nice proportions, e.g. bracelet to case ratio, length of hands, etc.
And the finishing is extraordinaryly well done.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

yema gmt pepsi


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: SEIKO ARNIE !!!*



NYSCOTTY said:


> View attachment 14695641


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Newmark HS "Hydrographic Service" Chronograph gets the Wrist today! 😁🌐⚓✈🕓


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Early desk diving the ZRC Grand fonds reissue









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*

Full Moon Tonite !! BEWARE !!!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Been awhile since I have worn this, Ventus Mori M4:-!

Have a great Thursday😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Finally installed my new Oven Wood Stove with the Crepas Decomaster, love it on Bracelet









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Amphibia "Scuba-Dude" today


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Absolutely loving my blue dial Borealis Adraga. Can't take it off!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

My fave. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

5218-202A









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Damn I love this one, your strap or did that come with it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thank you   i love it. 
It came on a very nice bracelet I need to size and this strap too.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Seamaster 300








@thejames80


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Seamaster 300
> View attachment 14697057
> 
> 
> @thejames80




Ok. Now you've done it. That's right up there as one of my all time faves. New to you?

Watchco or OG?


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Ok. Now you've done it. That's right up there as one of my all time faves. New to you?
> 
> Watchco or OG?


Yeah, new to me and pretty much a brand new watch. It's a Watchco build, so constructed from parts

@thejames80


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster today


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch


Love the look of the matte bezel

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ezcamper (Aug 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Love the look of the matte bezel
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks. These are a pleasant surprise. Really nice watch and great bracelet for the $. Two things I'd improve are a flatter caseback and crisper more contrasting dial.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## A4A (Nov 2, 2007)

Omega 2254.50 today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Yeah, new to me and pretty much a brand new watch. It's a Watchco build, so constructed from parts
> 
> @thejames80


Awesome 

Enjoy it fully and keep the pics rolling.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Obris Morgan SeaStar70


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*LANDSHARK !!!*



ven said:


> View attachment 14696829


----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## umutaydogan (Jul 12, 2019)

7F










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday the 13th😱💀 The SRP 229 Bloody Baby Tuna gets the Wrist today! 🐟🌊


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More ZRC on a helson mesh 24x20 bracelet, at the desk Friday morning









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seamaster...


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*SANDICH DIAL !!!*

Error


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*SANDWICH DIAL !!!*

Original watch post by bigclive2011


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

ORIS Sixty-Five


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday 😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: SANDWICH DIAL !!!*



NYSCOTTY said:


> Original watch post by bigclive2011
> 
> View attachment 14698347
> View attachment 14698349


Ahh, saw what you did there!!


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

. Have a Great Day!


----------



## alfasud68 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Omega Snow-Master


----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

1 & 2 are underwater photography


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Just landed
Seiko "turtle ninja"


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Now this


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*

FLIEGER MOD !!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven endeavor









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The Deep Blue SKX MOD gets the Wrist today!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta Saturday









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Astor&Banks Sea Ranger


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Took a a Rolex off and opted for a Patek Philippe

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

Garmin Tactix Charlie.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

.


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Halios Seaforth Abyss on canvas


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

NVCh-30


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Doxa!!


----------



## paulsfam4 (Jul 8, 2019)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

My very rare Eterna pilot watch with a 852SU 17 jewel movement


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*SHOGUN !!!*



59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

No Mr Bond, I expect you to die...Goldfinger...OK so its maybe not to Goldfingers obsession with gold but a gold diver? Maybe a duck strapped on the head would be work with it and a white tux , who knows.


----------



## ezcamper (Aug 18, 2019)

Disney diving today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Negroni O'clock! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Left one today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Seiko "turtle ninja" limited edition


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Have been wearing this the last few days.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

My ol' Sub:









- 14060M -

Have a great Sunday everyone!
Bernd


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

SRP639


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue jota. This is one I I can easily read the date without glasses









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

Still Garmin Tactix Charlie.


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

Rangeman GW-9400J with carbon fiber strap.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Herodia On Watchadoo


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Squale


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster Sunday


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Just so happens B....:-!

Happy Sunday


----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Searanger









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Over to the Tourby Lawless 40 Blue for the evening.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Newly arrived Korsbek









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Tough


----------



## Flighty7T34 (Nov 17, 2019)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*








I am wearing a new to me Certina Action Diver Powermatic 80 Black, with blue seconds hand.
This one is the limited Sea Turtle Conservancy edition.
A fantastic watch so far. Love the band and how it can adjust in or out via the second set of push buttons on the clasp.
So far it is -1s/day and in normal use I have not had to wind it up at all.
Very pleased with the fit and finish and the bezel design with the large detents is very unique.
It wears smaller than it looks on my 7 1/2" wrist.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! The SRP 307 Gen 2 Black Monster gets the Wrist today!


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

M


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

This one again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weiman (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

WUS compressor re-edition 800B28 day here in London


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

⭐ Tourby Lawless 40 Blue


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Big slab of bronze today.

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Feeling the blue in the holiday season.


----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

Garmin Fenix 6X Pro.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
The new Zodiac GMT release made me want to pull my SSW53 out of the box today


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Astor+Banks Sea Ranger


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> The new Zodiac GMT release made me want to pull my SSW53 out of the box today


Looks Great !!!


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

vostok Офицерские


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Palmettoman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your speedy looks great on that tropic 

It actually made me pause and think if I would want a speedy...

I like the idea of chronos but I've never bonded with one yet.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

No speedy here, so Tourby Tuesday for me. ⭐


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Your speedy looks great on that tropic
> 
> It actually made me pause and think if I would want a speedy...
> 
> I like the idea of chronos but I've never bonded with one yet.


Thank you! The story made me buy it, but the look makes me keep it. I wear divers most of the time, so this is great to switch things up sometimes.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The borealis Sf2









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> Blue jota. This is one I I can easily read the date without glasses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely LOVE this watch!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

so do I biggly. High quality BoR with ratchet clasp, ETA 2824, highly legible hour/minute/seconds hands, drilled lugs, etc...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mido Ocean Star Tribute 75th anniversary


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezcamper (Aug 18, 2019)

Dungeon diving in a Napa castle with 
Dan Henry 1970. 
Castillo di Amorosa, Napa Valley









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Formex essence morning









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday Everyone! Norrin Radd aka The Silver Surfer Sumo gets the Wrist today!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday 👍🏼🖖🏼😊


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Intraday swap to the blumo sbdc003









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## misa77 (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Pilot mood today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

3am and just finished some ICT work for home


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The SKZ 323 White Stargate gets the Wrist today!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

thq


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

This is NOT my watch but I always admire it! Belongs to a customer of mine.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Double wristing today; debating which one to keep...


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

Garmin Fenix 6X Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Double wristing today; debating which one to keep...


Both strong in their own categories.

But I'd keep the SMPc.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


What's the scoop on that one Yankee?

Is it an NTH with different branding?

I've been missing a Milsub since my Armida A2 left...it was a tad big at 42mm, so I have my eye open for solid 40mm offerings.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok "Scuba Dude"


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Both strong in their own categories.
> 
> But I'd keep the SMPc.


If only I can keep both


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday Everyone! The SNM 031 White Samurai gets the Wrist today!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

HMR170 said:


> View attachment 14715287


Beautiful watch / combo

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Vostok Amphibia


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#OMEGA Electric Blue SMP


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊🎄🖖🏼Happy Friday folks:-!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Steven21 (Dec 20, 2019)

nothing


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Avalon


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Modded turtle srp773









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch to the Lively No Radiations FFF SKX MOD

SKX Base
7s26c Movement
Lively No Rads FFF Kit: Dial, Handset, Chapter Ring, Bezel Insert
Murphy's Coin Edge Bezel
CT043 Big Bubble Blue AR DD Sapphire
Yobokies Anvil Bracelet


----------



## frigaliment (Jan 28, 2018)

Bronzo today


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

This OWC seems to get more than its share of wrist time. I think the new strap also has something to do with it. In any case I'm liking the combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Modded Turtle today 









Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Mission Antarctica









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Seiko turtle ninja limited edition Prospex


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

Tag Heuer with Vivosmart 4.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

What's up??

Enjoy your day folks. Every minute counts???


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Have a great weekend.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko sbdc065, noon eastern









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Christmas shopping with my 13 year old son who is wearing my Casio AMW-330, and I'm wearing my Omega SMPc. The mall is a .... show today folks! Ugh 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 1200 Pro on a Zodiac tropic rubber strap, best tropic I've handled.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Doxa 1200 Pro on a Zodiac tropic rubber strap, best tropic I've handled.


Love the orange overload 

I hope that pumpkin turns into a tasty pie.


----------



## AngryScientist (Jul 24, 2014)

i own a ridiculous number of dive watches. whenever i put my favorite on, it never disappoints, after all these years, as they say "you're still the one"


----------



## AngryScientist (Jul 24, 2014)

i own a ridiculous number of dive watches. whenever i put my favorite on, it never disappoints, after all these years, as they say "you're still the one"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Mido Ocean Star Tribute 75th anniversary which has really surprised me


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

T1 today 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Avalon


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

thejames1 said:


> Seamaster 300
> View attachment 14697057
> 
> 
> @thejames80


It is ridiculous that Omega doesn't build this watch currently.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

shadash said:


> It is ridiculous that Omega doesn't build this watch currently.


I bought this "Watchco" after the last Bond release. Though a parts watch - I don't care and love it.

@thejames80


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Seiko Samurai Dawn Grey LE


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

WUS Special Edition Slavstock #128/250


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! I'm Still Rockin the SKX No Radiations Fifty Fathoms MOD here today!

It's Amazing how a swap from the SNZH to SKX Case, and a different Bezel Insert has made Me go from Ehhh to Ooo La LA with this Piece.

I Love the Vintage Flavor this Piece has and the SKX Case is just so much more appealing to Me than the SNZH both Visually and on the Wrist.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Seiko turtle ninja on a crafter blue strap


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

Jason Bourne.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blumo Sunday









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

With new Marine Nationale Strap on it.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Seiko SRP639


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cooking Pizza in the wood stove with Borealis Seafarer II


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sunburst Seaforth Sunday


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The king of the ocean









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

38mm Shark Diver. If they started making it in 36, I'd go for it.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Tuna can on a rainy day


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

MuckyMark said:


>


love the bezel of the new monster!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

SKX mod








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Mod turtle Monday









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord99 (Jan 31, 2016)

One of my favorites: Seiko SPB053


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon GSAR USMC


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth series 1


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Swapped to the D1-500  for some time in the water this afternoon


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

one on the wrist and two for the gift exchange!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Evening switch to the H2O marlin


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

I just received this watch today and i absolutely LOVE it! Thanks to Isaac (Imbiton) for introducing this awesome brand to me. Here are a couple quick pics. Hopefully i will get some better pics this week. Zoretto Jota Blue


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Santa strap


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)

Seiko Samurai today...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Raketa Amphibia


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Happy Xmas!!!










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Happy Christmas from SW Florida.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven endeavor dec. 24th









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

mydemise said:


> I just received this watch today and i absolutely LOVE it! Thanks to Isaac (Imbiton) for introducing this awesome brand to me. Here are a couple quick pics. Hopefully i will get some better pics this week. Zoretto Jota Blue
> View attachment 14724951
> View attachment 14724945


Looks great ! Keeping posting pics of this beauty.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O for the morning


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crepas Decomaster


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Merry Christmas all says the Sub.


----------



## trouble (Oct 30, 2009)

Merry Xmas peeps!

Watching tv after overstuffing myself at Xmas lunch


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Merry Christmas Guys! Dreadnought Voyager


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas cayman festive on dec. 25th









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown.

Merry Christmas!










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Helson today.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Merry Christmas...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Seiko turtle ninja limited edition Prospex


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Merry Christmas🎄🎄🎄🙏🏼❄☃


----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Breitling









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*








Blackbeard Chrono


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Hamilton X wind on a Europelli strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta Oceanking and some Christmas goodies


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

First Seiko mod I was able to assist in putting together. Pretty awesome experience! Modded skx007









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

These two for me today. 
The awesome MIDO Ocean Star Tribute 75th all day at work and now one of my new favorite micro, the Astor&Banks Sea Ranger


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Blue Diver's


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

.. and another blue:-!. Happy Friday ??☃❄???

Zelos Mako II


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seiko beater...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless 40 Blue


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress, polished









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

SlavStok


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

EMG Nemo


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress polished, 6.7mm sapphire, blue inner









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The Orange Sumo gets the Wrist today!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Back to this for today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same.....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rotating the Monta Oceanking 2 and Tourby Lawless 40 Blue today.


----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

Seiko Prospex SPB079 and the seemingly matchy bezel / shirt combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched for beers and dinner a la fresca at a local brewery. Can't believe it was 70 outside


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Baikal under the sun


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

38mm c60...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

vegan in Hamburg


----------



## pfisto22 (Apr 10, 2014)

Mornin so taking the bronze out fro a walk today








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Kraff SATURN 196012 ...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My first h2O dress polishes orca, 6.7mm sapphire, circa january 2017. Love this blue so much, it vanquished my urge/desire for different h2o colors until a turquoise orca is made available. Meanwhile, it triggered the hoarding gene.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rhorya said:


>


That's a really nice ball


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Chilling in the wood with family, always pleasant in this environment!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Forgot to post this morning but I've been wearing my Seiko PADI SPB087


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oceanking on a hike today.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

View attachment IMG_0027.jpg


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

CW C65 Bronze COSC Ombré









My third bronze divers









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

The legendary MM300.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lix_Tetrax (May 7, 2015)

Vangarde Tempo Theorie HR









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

The MarineMaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

EA-Sport said:


> CW C65 Bronze COSC Ombré
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow great trio of bronzes 

My father has the CW too and it's stunning. He loves it and it's getting a ton of wrist time for him.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Trying out the newly arrived , 40mm case RL mark 3,. Quite nice. Has a few upgrades to the mark 2 ( bracelet/movement). Fume blue and pastel variants. Same exact bracelet as zelos swordfish, except in 20mm









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

:-! Monday😊🖖🏼


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

SKX out for the sunny day on the eve of the eve of New Years...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vlavstock , 2nd day running ...

By the sea 







Et dans la savane


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Seaforth sunburst blue on Biwi rubber today


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 14742645


Beautiful shot


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu


----------



## fjblau (Oct 1, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*









Seiiko SKX007 with Oyster band.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Still life, Steinhart with lobster, 00 flour, pasta machine, rich egg pasta dough and knife...now got to make dinner out of that...


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Zoretto 'Jota' Blue - 1000m


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto jota .









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Going old school with the Lew & Huey Orthos on this New Year's Eve. Happy New Year everyone. See y'all in 2020!










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

mydemise said:


> Zoretto 'Jota' Blue - 1000m
> 
> View attachment 14743733
> View attachment 14743735
> View attachment 14743739


It's a substantial, stunning watch

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

No diver today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

LowIQ said:


> Still life, Steinhart with lobster, 00 flour, pasta machine, rich egg pasta dough and knife...now got to make dinner out of that...
> 
> View attachment 14743327


That will be a crunchy meal&#55357;&#56838;


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mini Turtle for the last day of 2019.:-!

Nothing but the best to all for 2020🤩🥳🥳😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes!! Beautiful watch! I've wanted this one for a while now...


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> Zoretto jota .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This yellow is stunning!! Maybe I need another Jota???


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Go for it if you can still get the 20% discount ! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Have a wonderful year folks!

Thanks for making this a great community


----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

View attachment IMG_0034.jpg


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

happy new year!!!


----------



## CCURT88 (Nov 21, 2019)

New Year 2020 Ranger


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Certina DS Action Turtle Conservancy Special Addition...love this watch!









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Happy New Year!

Sea Storm on a Toshi strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

STO Turtle.............


----------



## 356746 (May 9, 2014)

Citizen Promaster:
multiple image uploader


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Happy New Year









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy New Year!!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy New Year🍷🍾🖖🏼


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Feeling a little 50 Fathom today..Have a great New Years day everyone.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I think it's been about 3 months since I've worn this.


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Happy New Year!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto jota 1st gen on shark mesh









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Hit the water (52* F) to do a little skiing and usher in the new year. Had to de-winterize the boat first.

Chose the Kamasu and got it wet as that's what should happen with a diver.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

EPK said:


> Hit the water (52* F) to do a little skiing and usher in the new year. Had to de-winterize the boat first.
> 
> Chose the Kamasu and got it wet as that's what should happen with a diver.
> 
> ...


No idea why Tapatalk has chosen to rotate my pics. Uggghhhh!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Today Amphibian was taking to the waves


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Desk diving.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS Irukandji


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver

One of my favourite watches for outdoor adventure


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

My skx033








Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Chocolate









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven venture 1st gen.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

NTH Skipjack arrived yesterday...love it.









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105-8000 May '68









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Breitling for the first workday of 2020










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok «Amphibian»


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Turtle on SKX jubilee....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avidiving again today


----------



## 04z (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## diaby (May 23, 2019)

G-Steel b200









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More raven venture this Friday morning









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF

Astor & Banks Sea Ranger on a C&B Syrah Chevron


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊👍🏼🖖🏼Happy Friday:-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Playing in the snow with kids and CD II


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I went for a hike/climb up to some snow above where I live and took this Deep Blue. The bezel is not aligned because I was using it to time a climb. Pretty fun watch to wear.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

fr


----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

The unsellable Ancon!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## mrrobot (Dec 23, 2019)

Baltic Aquascaphe Blue


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Good night. 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Bazzamate (Jul 17, 2013)

Squale 1545









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

TunaCan getting wet today for the new year....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

A Classic, SKX007J


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

View attachment IMG_0043.jpg


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven venture 1st gen.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys ------------------ LOUVER DIAL !!!*


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 1200 pro back on the BOR bracelet


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Saturday afternoon with the h2o 6.7mm sapphire, dress orca









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Diapal by jppellet, on Flickr

Problem: oil embargo
Solution: Diapal


----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Hiking with the Mako XL today.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SKX007


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#SeamasterSunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dreadnought Voyager On Canvas and a snowy morning


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steve0 said:


> Hiking with the Mako XL today.


Nice! Looks like a great sport for hiking.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

ZM-73 said:


> SKX007
> View attachment 14756307
> 
> View attachment 14756309


great bracelet. now I need one.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto jota









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys ------------------ Roman Numeral Sunday*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> great bracelet. now I need one.


Yeah ! ME 2 !!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Glicine









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Compressor


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

RedFroggy said:


> Vostok Compressor
> 
> View attachment 14757523


Is this a new model?
Like it a lot 

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😁Happy Sunday folks :-s👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The Seamaster's 300m WR sure is handy when the washing machine floods the laundry room...


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## svt95gt (Aug 11, 2014)

Oldie but one of my favorites!


----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Rado Chronometer for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

It was a limited edition project , mine is #160/250



oso2276 said:


> Is this a new model?


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

RedFroggy said:


> It was a limited edition project , mine is #160/250
> 
> View attachment 14758479


Awesome, thanks for the extra pictures

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> great bracelet. now I need one.





NYSCOTTY said:


> Yeah ! ME 2 !!


Thanks, I'm loving it. It's from Strapcode, and designed for this model. They do have a straight end one available. Only issue I had with mine was with the screws at the lug ends and clasp end. They came loose and I had to screw them in pretty tight. So far no issues with them.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Mkii Project300









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Ventus Northstar.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman "Hulk"


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Starting week with the srp773 turtle mod









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Zoretto 'Jota' blue


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat (Jan 12, 2019)

Scurfa D1 Yellow...
.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Submariner


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swapped the armida a1-45 on h2o rubber









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Bronze Moray


----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

Fenix 6X Pro.


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Rado Rattrapante once more today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Compressor for my 1st day back to work


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Citizen NY0087 on a tropic rubber from Cheapest Nato Straps 
(with Seiko fat spring bars from my stash of spares!)


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Superbri22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

PAM27C








Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

#pointless reach


----------



## ezcamper (Aug 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Quartz rules....today...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o tiburon in super engineer









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBDC053 on Chocolate Bar Rubber Strap


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

UX on ballistic







velcro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuesday😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Seiko Sportsmatic-5, 6619-8280 dated November'66









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Titus Calypsomatic








@thejames80


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## alt-cave (Jan 8, 2020)

Tuesday = Omega Speedmaster Racing


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress polished on h2o rubber









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

King Seiko









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

Oris tt1 titanium


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon USMC


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

Halios Seaforth










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Prometheus Eagle Ray


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Mako 3


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

OMEGA #ElectricBlue #NATO #SMP


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Grey and rainy day here.....wearing the one on the left....got a lot of wood in the garage...just delivered....needs to go down into the cellar...might add a few new scratches into the Poly(methyl methacrylate) whilst....about 5 stère still to go...:taking 5 now whilst having a break.....-)














https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stere


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

A little dinosaur diving... (my wife painted my son's bedroom wall in the background)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😄😁 Thursday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Captain Cook










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

ORIS 65


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Sub


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Zodiac


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

From yesterday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta OK









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress orca on h2o rubber









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

My RO


----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Latest addition to the set... Seiko 7002-7000 (modified)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Not my only dive watch but this thing is astounding for the price. I don't see why you'd need anything else.









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## KaVo8 (Feb 26, 2019)

It's refreshing to wear this watch again after a long lay-off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

Whiling away the time before my queue number is called by the customer rep of my multimedia provider.








Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Steel day..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More h2o orcax dress polished









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

I know, it’s not a diver. Still has 200 meters of water resistance though.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZonnicSo (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Orange Sumo today:


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

promaster tough


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Citizen NY0040 full-lume dial:


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

OK









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Blue Saturday Everyone! The 311 Sunset Monster MOD gets the Wrist today!


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

For tomorrow the one on the top right just seems to look right.....









I will confirm... ;-)


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Coffee and Jack and my moon.


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

rose gold for the weekend

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Sub


----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday 😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue. Been wearing this one a lot lately. HAGWE, everyone!










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Z jota









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Seiko turtle family here


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Halios Seaforth Bronze at the swim meet last night and Pelagos for the basketball game today...














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Do you have a favorite?



arkolykos said:


> Seiko turtle family here


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/what...t-deux-3238122-post50726587.html#post50726587

Love Tim Burton.....

Made myself a nice cup of tea....


----------



## 04z (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Just in. Sold out Komodo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

mtbmike said:


> Do you have a favorite?


The turtle ninja is the one.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX399


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sunset at Temple of Poseidon
Cape Sounio, Athens
10/01/2020

Christopher Ward C65 Trident Vintage mk1
Unfiltered, using OnePlus 6T









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#SuperOceanSunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven venture









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

View attachment IMG_0045.jpg


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning folks. Akrone K-02 :-!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Corgeut Coffee


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Just an awesome watch



mtbmike said:


>


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pallas79 (Nov 15, 2018)

Yesterday's pic, but still on the wrist today.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hadal 600 BAR on Dobra


----------



## TheRealTC (Jun 24, 2019)

pwk said:


> Corgeut Coffee


Very interesting brand. How would you rate the quality compare to watches sold in the $200-$400 range?


----------



## TheRealTC (Jun 24, 2019)

pwk said:


> Corgeut Coffee


Very interesting brand. How would you rate the quality compare to watches sold in the $200-$400 range?


----------



## TheRealTC (Jun 24, 2019)

Ocean Rover 2 with Smurf lume


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

View attachment IMG_0049.jpg


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Mornin'








Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto jota









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Building a Survival Camp with Kids, Doggy and Marathon USMC


----------



## Lord99 (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Vostok Amphibian


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Moonwatch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Rado Captain Cook green dial green bezel insert


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

TheRealTC said:


> Very interesting brand. How would you rate the quality compare to watches sold in the $200-$400 range?


Fit and finish very good. However, watch stopped working but I tweaked mechanism and its fine now. SO we shall see.


----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GA-2100TH positive screen


----------



## ALG2261 (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## TheRealTC (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman II Hulk green MOP


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

monocoque cased promaster tough.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

ZM-73 said:


> View attachment 14780399
> 
> View attachment 14780407


what archaeological site is this (huge blocks?)? Nice watch/bracelet combo!


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Another new pickup for me. This wears so well i forget it's on my wrist... Chris Ward C65


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton bronze 43mm









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr

This supremely comfortable titanium one


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

My SMP Mod SKX.... loving it....


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

double post


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Dagaz type 2.2 (Benrus homage)


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oceanking









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Still with the 7002...








[/url]
... and a few changes in the planning stage.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> what archaeological site is this (huge blocks?)? Nice watch/bracelet combo!


It could be an ancient Sumerian ruin or left over bricks the the house my parent built in the '80s. And thanks, it is a great combo!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


>


Nice! Your T100 is about as close as I have seen to this....










....which I have only seen once, online.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Arrived today Seiko Prospex SPB051J1. Is it a keeper? First impressions are good. We'll see.









Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko sbdc003 blumo on strapcode jubilee/CT sapphire









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

PO2500C 45.5 on croc


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 14783637
> View attachment 14783643
> View attachment 14783659
> View attachment 14783663


Great strap pairing


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

:-! Wednesday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian (special WUS project commemoration of the spacial mission Vostok 5/6)


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Great strap pairing


Boatswain- Thanks man! When I opened the package and saw the watch in person for the first time Monday night I immediately thought of this strap. I think it works very well, and I am guessing this piece may turn out to be quite the strap monster- it looks nice on leather, tropic rubber, natos, and these straps. I can't believe the case work on this watch. I would like to get the blue version or the newer automatic blue to add to this some day. Your dad sure did well with that LE Bronze Ombre C65- I enjoyed your review of that.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seamaster...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Monster Love


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to h2o dress orca polished









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2019)

Seiko SPRD55K1









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Zoretto 'Jota' - first time off the beautiful BoR bracelet. I really enjoy switching up dozens of strap options but this one will definitely be on the bracelet most of the time...


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Seamaster









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Purchased in the late 80's (best recollection) at 36mm, I remember thinking it was just toooooo big &#55357;&#56834;
Popped battery in yesterday & away she went......


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

legend diver...


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

White Wolf


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😄😊😄 Thursday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This one was begging for attention... the arrival of the ExpII has really impacted the rest of the collection.

it's such a nice watch. Definitely one I intend to keep... long term


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

ZRC Grands Fonds 300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Chrono Diver


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6306-7001 dated February '79









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

My Reverso this week.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Crosspost.....just in, really like it.

What do you think: keep the MM300 hands or reinstall the original hands?









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

A Russian to face the Siberian cold&#8230; -22 but still cross-country skiing.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian «Radio Room»


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy 😊 Friday:-!👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Breitling Chronomat today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Stephannl (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Stephannl (Nov 2, 2014)

Reinstall original hands 😏👍


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Squale 1521 matte blue dial- always brings a smile to my face... back on original leather strap for the first time in quite a while. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

armitron adventure solar.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## cybernaut1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Citizen NY0098-84e


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Green or white today?









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Sunshiny day here....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 14785817
> View attachment 14785823
> View attachment 14785837
> View attachment 14785845
> ...


I bet brown leather would look great as well

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Right now!









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus sea snake Saturday









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😄🙂 Saturday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

promaster tough


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Shogun off the shelf for a cold rainy weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## stuartb12 (Aug 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Raymond Weil Freelancer diver


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

Two days new to me.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More h2o orca dress polished









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Old Turtle Camo Mod


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

I've never been huge on leather straps just because it is usually so hot here in the Phoenix suburbs. But the last month or so I've really developed a love for leather watch straps. There are a few months of the year I can make leather work 8^)


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cybernaut1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Did you know there was a smaller titanium version of the NY0040? Behold the NY0054. Hahaha! Pretty rare. Currently up for sale BTW:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f130/c...4-5109105.html


----------



## Dennil (Apr 3, 2018)

Woke up late. Grilled some steak. Played with the kid. And have not decided yet.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster Sunday


----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## mercurynfo (Sep 23, 2019)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Definitely a fave...the photo, def not a fave, jeez.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Irukandji


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

This one is being fitted for a bracelet later today.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

slorollin said:


> View attachment 14797443


Pepsi to Pepsi. Squale Pepsi Ceramica GMT.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Tudor today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The crepas cayman for monday









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been wearing my Dryden Chrono on a C&B Chevron this morning.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I've worn all of these today... I'm not going to wear two watches, I'm not going to wear two watches, I'm not going to wear three watches, I'm not going ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cross-country Skiing with Dagaz Typhoon II, it's beautiful in the wood.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Today's new arrival, the Obris Morgan Seastar 70s:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More Cayman









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

COSC...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Zoretto 'Jota' blue



Imbiton said:


> I bet brown leather would look great as well


It sure does!


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

I went fishin' in the 'Bay, and I reeled-in this NOS Orient Ti...;-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


I'm searching for the quintuple like for this one...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday:-!🖖🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

darn--exquisite look/dressy with the brown leather variants!


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

The second day with my new Obris Morgan SeaStar70s:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Rangerdoc67 (Jan 21, 2020)

Deep Blue Rescue T-100 GM


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue zoretto jota









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## TheRealTC (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Marathon Maple Leaf JSAR


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Ranger today









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Seaforth Series 2 on phenomeNATO


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



castlk said:


> View attachment 14803093


The best from Steinhart


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Wednesday 😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and banks









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CITIZEN ASIA LIMITED EDITION NY0097-87A


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More zoretto jota caribbean blue









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I just got this Precista PRS 3, I'm usually a bracelet guy but I need to admit this one looks better on Canvas.


----------



## zeit_time (Nov 1, 2019)

Ninja turtle on Hirsch strap!


----------



## zeit_time (Nov 1, 2019)

Ninja turtle on Hirsch strap!

View attachment 14804129


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Fossil Crewmaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the BSH Sub, beautiful Sunset today


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon with the grande one, RL 3









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

HydroConquest on its bracelet...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa


----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Orient Mako2 with a bezel tweak.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Vintage binge


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Thursday😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## zeit_time (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Zlatoust 192-ChS *


























*Its on my arm "Right Now"..Yikes! :-!*


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon Maple Leaf JSAR


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Soviet «Scuba Dude»


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

These two today










I hadn't worn my usual daily in awhile. Nothing fancy but it works hard


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Feeling green









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## zeit_time (Nov 1, 2019)

Use this awesome espresso HAQ to improve your morning buzz!


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

epezikpajoow said:


> Feeling green
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great mod ;thumbsup;


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress orca, polished, double domed









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😄😊 Friday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Blue on blue...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian «Neptune»


----------



## mtnmvr (May 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I've got my fancy diver on today:


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Friday twighlight with h2o dress polished









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

orange day ...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Orient USA


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tourby L40 JNT on a grey morning.


----------



## scottsosmith (Jan 24, 2010)

Dwatch Stingray






on leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Midday saturday with h2o orca dress polished









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Had this one almost 22 years now.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Soviet Amphibian


----------



## eddy_ (Jan 5, 2020)

My speedy reduced









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aevig Huldra


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

This Citizen Promaster BN0150-09L just arrived this afternoon and I slapped it on the wrist. Was wearing the Seiko SKX009K for half the day.










Second half of the day...


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

HC today, love the blue


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Avalon


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex e-compass titanium


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons diver


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seiko and Guy Laroche Paris


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dreadnought Voyager


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## calangoman (Jan 31, 2019)

A turtle somewhere along the North Sea...


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

View attachment 14814107


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Soviet Navy divers' NVCh-30


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress, double dome









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Christopher Ward C65


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Mountain climbing today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😃😊 Sunday😃✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

nemanja198 said:


> Mountain climbing today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo! 

Looks amazing


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster 2264 for Sunday am


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

Hammy


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth on Eulit for the pm


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Still with the Mako2


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Fossil Wakefield Chronograph-

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sinn U1 on comfy red leather.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Lum Tec








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## scottsosmith (Jan 24, 2010)

Brand new Seiko Turtle








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

For the $$$ this one is hard to beat for classic style on the wrist


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Vintage Zodiac diver today:


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)

New Certina. A good watch for when you really would like an Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra, but can't really afford one...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven endeavor for Monday









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

its dark here already.....18:15 whilst posting.....or so.....after making the pic.....Northern Hemisphere.....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😔😔Monday🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mq


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD...


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

Great photo of a great watch. I'm biased of course 



wheelbuilder said:


> View attachment 14818697


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

Here is a photo from a few years ago of my first Swiss watch. I had just finished working on a friends bike on which I transferred some parts from his old frame to his new one - both from Black Mountain Cycles.



wheelbuilder said:


> View attachment 14818697


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

A few more:


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Dan Henry 1970 W&W Limited Edition


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Giving some wrist time for my go to beach/swim Seiko Samurai👍🏼🙂🖖🏼


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Borealis Cascais - they seem to have been forgorren about but I really like the simple, spacious dial.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven venture a highway









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this H20 Kalmar Destro from a member here, love it!


----------



## WantForWatches (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## WantForWatches (Feb 10, 2016)

Picked up my Rootbeer above from my AD ...and right before Christmas. Great holiday!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Fossil Defender re-issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

A little old school today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth on Eulit


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Haven't worn this in a while:-!

??Wednesday ✌???


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Zoretto 'Jota' Caribbean Blue


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Yeah, changed it up.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

The Raven Solitude









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto jota Caribbean blue









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magrette Regattare


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2020)

SPB051









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyknight (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Unimatic U1-FM










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

promaster tough


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Ball DEVGRU limited edition.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday folks😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Always had a soft spot for the hydronaut.
Still in my opinion the most undervalued Tudor









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Protective/prophylactic gear against coronavirus during air flight. H2o Dress Orca polished, plus....









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TheGreekPhysique (Jan 30, 2018)

My vintage Omega seamaster calender reference 2849









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Squale 1521 'Fumoso' 50 atmos



















View attachment 14826305


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian Vostok vintage


----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magrette


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

p


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca onky for weekend ahead









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

SBDC061


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Baltic Friday ...


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Christopher Ward C65


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday watch:-!

Enjoy the weekend😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

Glad it's the 31 and not the 30th


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

SKX on an aftermarket oyster bracelet


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Seiko turtle ninja on a crafter blue strap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)

I dug this old Traser out of the drawer and put a new battery in it. I purchased this in 1994. The printing is mostly gone from the bezel, but the tritium tubes still have some mojo left in them. It got me feeling nostalgic about my seafaring days. I'm actually wearing it in the photo below taken in 1994. I was the 2nd Officer on the "Overseas Boston", which was an 855' (260m) long crude oil tanker. I worked on her for almost six years.























If any of you are watch that idiotic reality TV show "Bering Sea Gold", an interesting fact is that Vernon from Wild Ranger was my Captain on that tanker for 4 years.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Bell Diver 1 black


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

.











Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Impulse buy


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Enjoy your weekend.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Impulse buy


No kidding? Nice watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

slorollin said:


> No kidding? Nice watch.


Yep... Always wanted to try a Flieger style, and this is the new Islander Brand that was on sale.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not sure if it makes it a diver but it's 300M WR.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress orca for weekend














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa Bell Diver 1 black


Very nice! It looks sooooo much better than the gray dial.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#NaviSaturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

H2O Kalmar 2


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa Bell Diver 1 black


Looks nice JD99



Congrats on the new pick up


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Out and about with the family doing errands...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjsusc (Jan 29, 2020)

Hamilton GMT with rotating bezel


----------



## jagdwerks (Jan 10, 2020)

Just chilling...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

vintage Vostok Amphibian 350


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Big Game Day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

Bronze Samurai


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My own GMT in Santa Barbara, CA. eastern time on h2o dress and able to subtract-3














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O marlin in the morning



















Tourby Lawless 40  the rest of the way


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

T100 GTLS rules the night...


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

The wife is taking the Vostok to Moscow.....business meeting...sharp suit and all....









so I'm left caring for her GMT...to keep it ticking....it's only for a couple of days...so I can cope...just...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tourby L40 blue in the office environment.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

PerpetuaL SC-03









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Morning folks and Happy Monday😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas cayman monday









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## fisher20 (Jan 27, 2020)

Movado Series 800









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Feeding buddies


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Feeding buddies


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Baïkal


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

sry, double post


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Recently arrived Zodiac SeaWolf








@thejames80


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Monday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Recently arrived Zodiac SeaWolf
> View attachment 14838763
> 
> 
> @thejames80


Nice! As always 

One day you will have to do a show and tell on the whole vintage collection for us.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Nice! As always
> 
> One day you will have to do a show and tell on the whole vintage collection for us.


While that would be fun, a SOTC post would make me acknowledge the ridiculous number of watches I have . 

@thejames80


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> While that would be fun, a SOTC post would make me acknowledge the ridiculous number of watches I have .
> 
> @thejames80


Maybe just a weekly one watch feature then 

Still wearing the Tourby over here


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

UFO one of 42


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

UFO one of 42


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

titanium, sapphire, solar, world time and atomic updated.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Richard LeGrand RLG 'Atlanticus'


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

yummy..nice sapphire bubble effect


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#TudorTuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Too lazy to switch so again......


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😄 Tuesday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress polished









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Vostok Amphibian


----------



## wolf1911 (Feb 4, 2020)

Marathon medium diver - Wilson Watch Works ruby beadblasted


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

monaco...


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Just in


----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Wearing this one today as it just brought me a bottle from Moscov......


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seamaster...


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Seiko 'Samurai' Save The Ocean Black PVD SRPD09K1


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Aquadive on Tropic strap


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

PerpetuaL SC-03

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SMP


----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

The calm and quiet before the snow storm.

Have a great Thursday:-!?????


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Limited choco dial again yesterday and many days in beetwen 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The last true diver of Tissot, then the void ..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Blue jeans...and


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Aye 'tis a dank day on the Albemarle. Best mind yer compass close and put on all yer lights.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

5513









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Seiko 'Monster' SRP315


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Lucked into this one. (custom made by a WUS member).


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG it's here & it is AMAZING:-d!!!Damn near impossible to photograph,it seriously needs a light box..These are quick & dirty.
This watch is first & foremost about that stunning dial/bezel combination.The bezel insert is flawlessly executed,no rough edges or rough unpolished areas.The dial has 10 thousand colors,depending on the light ranging from deep forest green to an almost teal/aqua shade.The yellow GMT marking & hand leaps off the dial & compliments the green wonderfully.
I've never had a smoother winding movement,really like butter & the crown has zero wobble, the bezel like a bank vault & lines up dead on with the dial...The GMT function set easily & seems to be tracking perfectly.Currently set to Ukraine time..
I passed up an Aquis & a Captain Cook,waiting & hoping to find the 1 Green Diver made just for me.Figures it would come from one of my favorite makers!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> OMG OMG OMG it's here & it is AMAZING:-d!!!


Beauty E8! 

Congrats on the new arrival. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster Pro


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Haven't been on in a while. Wearing a new arrival today. Really liking it so far. Bezel colors pop and love the matte dial with gilt hands and indices. Have a great night!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Been wearing my new PO everyday but when I do strap on my Scurfa I still think this is a mighty fine watch.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> View attachment 14847811
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Looking good William! Nice to see you around here, hope alls well my friend.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## fisher20 (Jan 27, 2020)

Just delivered last night









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Tudor Black Bay 58:


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

73 chrono on tropic strap...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday. LLP 😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I hate cold weather and this white crap that goes along with it.......


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Wearing this, because our design partners are located in Galway, Ireland. And because desk diving with a watch without a Helium Escape valve is just downright dangerous!!!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Orca Dive outside case/blue sandwich inside









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 14849363


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Stowa for Flieger Friday.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Pepsi Blumo mod ( Yobokies insert) in shade


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Tiger concept guts in a chronotac case









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

This older seamaster just wears so perfectly.

Slim and sleek and plenty of WR


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Zoretto 'Jota' Caribbean Blue


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Armida A9


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## 45ACP_ray (Feb 3, 2020)

-Ray

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

.

Zelos Hammerhead, meteorite....I rotate watches too often to change the date, LOL


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Pic taken a couple hours ago but it's still on. Have a good night.










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

The good ole stock standard...









At work...









... or play.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Had this little thing on today









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Seiko turtle ninja on a crafter blue strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

....


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko turtle





















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*






















Sent from my HP Desktop using common ¢ents.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The Jade Monster gets the Wrist today!


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Poljot Amphibian


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD...


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

sharp combo -



watchdaddy1 said:


> View attachment 14847811
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Omega week (for me )continues...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Stevaroni said:


> sharp combo -


Thanks brotha

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

From 2006, gen 1 Blue in harsh, direct sunlight showing warts and all..and everything lines up :-d


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Yes, it's leather on a diver. Feeling silly today.









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Omega choco









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Exploring...









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Raketa Amphibian


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Helm Komodo...after a brief walk to take out the garbage









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀🙂😊 Sunday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Strela Cosmos CO40CYB-AW on a Forest Green Vario full grain Italian leather strap.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Double dome h2o dress orca for Sunday






View attachment 14855341









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Not feeling well today, staying home with the Scurfa D1-500 silver on bracelet


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## CMS - SW (Feb 9, 2020)

Currently wearing my BB58


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster Sunday


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Simple combo for today. Solar Diver and a NATO strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Seiko Monster, Gen 1 Orange


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Me and Arnie went to the pet shop today...
































Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Oris GBR3


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Probably the nicest looking Oris Ive see.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Oris GBR3
> View attachment 14856503


Beauty


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

SNE107


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

today SEIKO 7548-7000, Brian May watches 

... I look forward to watches Seiko 5 Sports Brian May Special Edition SRPE83K1


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

CWC 1980 LE light vintage


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Nikrnic said:


> Probably the nicest looking Oris Ive see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Much thanks and I agree!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Beauty


Thank you!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o turquoise kalmar 2









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

103 type 4 today


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Zelos Helmsman ll, bronze


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Irukandji


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SLA017


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

SEIKO SLA033


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

2254...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Piccard


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o kalmar 2









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday😄✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian 1967 Anniversary Edition


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

yema


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

SPB051 modified with dial and hands of the LE SBDC027. You can call it 62MAS 2.0


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Glycine 'Combat Sub' GL0244


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

LowIQ said:


> View attachment 14857389


Love the patina 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Terb (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Marine Master on canvas today


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

116660 workhorse









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

U1 Pro 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Arrived today!

Behold!




















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)

Just arrived, so has to be the wear of today


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Hamtun Kraken just arrived









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

SEIKO SLA033


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

wed


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

.....


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## jashotwe1 (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Farer Universal for hump day this week


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Good Morning Everyone! The Squale 1521 Onda Azzurro Black gets the Wrist today! 😍💙🌊


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dive polished









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same.....


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Astor+Banks Sea Ranger (polar white)


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Thursday :-!


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## 356746 (May 9, 2014)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

slorollin said:


> View attachment 14866853
> 
> 
> View attachment 14866867


That's a beauty! Had not seen/heard of Resco before, but will have to check them out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

seiko


----------



## Sean Pizzle (Dec 3, 2015)

Vostok Amfibia, on a boat on the Indian Ocean, off Mauritius, before doing some skin diving.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Seiko 7002


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Rabirnie said:


> That's a beauty! Had not seen/heard of Resco before, but will have to check them out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Nine1One on drunkart's canvas


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DW-291H


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Can't think of a better diver...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas Cayman and boiling Califia almond milk to start Friday









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

There is just something about Mary, I mean the Cayman









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

GSAR


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

??Valentine's Day❣✌???


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Zoretto 'Jota' Caribbean Blue


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Something a little different today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## fisher20 (Jan 27, 2020)

Ventus









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😁😊Saturday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC03943.jpg


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

on a blue StrapsCo


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bubble dome h2o orca dress









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Seiko turtle ninja on a crafter blue strap


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Having a cup of sunshine  on a grey day


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

On a OG Bond Seat Belt Nato from Cincy Strap Co


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

marcello c...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just got back from her long walk.


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Panerai 233 dot GMT








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Finishing a piece of furniture


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14874095
> 
> 
> View attachment 14874097
> ...


very nice skydome... what watch brand is that?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> very nice skydome... what watch brand is that?


Thank you... 
Not a brand. I built it myself.
- 39mm fluted bezel case from Ajuicet
- dial from Ajuicet with BSH applied logo
- NH35
- Crystal: GS Diver-Tite from Esslinger
- Hands from DLW watches


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

arkolykos said:


> Seiko turtle ninja on a crafter blue strap


That's a fantastic combo there.


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

seiko kinetic tuna

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

„So do you have any non-dive watches too?"

Glad you're asking! This one goes down to only 200m.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seiko 6309-7049 on DAL1BP Rubber Strap. This wristwatch was produced in the Suwa factory by Seiko in 1980.


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*DOXA 1500T*errific! (New Arrival!)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A little yellow for sunday









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

redzebra said:


> Thank you...
> Not a brand. I built it myself.
> - 39mm fluted bezel case from Ajuicet
> - dial from Ajuicet with BSH applied logo
> ...


The evidence suggests you are a master watchmaker

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Yummy yellow jota









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mido Ocean Star tribute today


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Mühle-Glashütte S.A.R Rescue Timer


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa D1-500


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

My Seiko '150m' cousins from '87 and '92.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love this yellow D1-500 and how it looks on canvas. My favorite scurfa so far, of the many I've had.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## 45ACP_ray (Feb 3, 2020)

All day, everyday:










Ray

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Daytona on Everest this Sunday


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Breitling









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> A little yellow for sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would love to find a yellow to add to the collection. so far the halios seaforth has been the only yellow ive liked- this is the second one. great color


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A little borrowed time with my father's CW bronze trident ombré this evening


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Playing with straps.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue sky monday and h2o dress orca/banana









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko Turtle The Blue Lagoon


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Probably going to sell this......


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

and the BoR bracelet is top-notch, drilled holes, ratchet clasp, ETA 2824, etc...


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Christopher Ward C65


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Early 70' Soviet Vostok Amphibian 350


----------



## dimitar99099 (Feb 17, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


>


love this one!


----------



## mt_timepieces (Sep 11, 2018)

Rocking this awesome Superocean II 46 in black steel.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon with the Caribbean blue zoretto jota









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Hydro


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Samurai taking some late afternoon sun


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

U1 SE to start the workweek


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bronze Kav #1 today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sharky Ltd edition.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

2254...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus sea snake for Tuesday









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

At watch hospital, Waiting for my SKX007 to be modded/undergoing surgery









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

First SKX007 mod. Welcome to the mod madness









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great Tuesday😊✌🏼🖖🏼

Akrone K-02


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Turtle


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Ellipsis... (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

200m WR model 98A254 Surfboard reissue


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

Speedy Tuesday, right? So here's my Speedmaster FOIS on a tropic strap (This is a new combo for me and I'm loving it!  )


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Spitfire today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta Oceanking II


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Pardon the wrong date. It is non-quickset. ;-)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Spinnaker Bradner SP-5062-22


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

SKX007 mod









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy😄😊🐫Wednesday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

monaco...


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seawolf


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

vintage Vostok Amphibian 350


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Santos today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oceanking


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr

Yesterday 
Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr
Today!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More bubbleicious SKX007 mod on strapcode angus















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday😃✌🏼👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 14886439
> 
> 
> View attachment 14886443
> ...


So funking kool color/pics in action

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

7002-7000 mod









Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Hamtun Kraken H2 Yellow Dial


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Today is a Seal time


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seamaster...


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## ksus2020 (Mar 22, 2015)

Greg Stevens Design









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Dan Henry 1970 Worn & Wound LE


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian from the 80'


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

New to me today - just sized it and put it on. Been wearing my Explorer I all day so this feels pretty big and heavy, but I like it so far...


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jarlaxle (Mar 29, 2010)

Fresh out of the box and plastic.... love it.


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

jarlaxle said:


> Fresh out of the box and plastic.... love it.
> 
> View attachment 14888569


Very nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

0•0•0 for some field work today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Midnight watch. 1st of 2. Happy Friday😊😄✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

....


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven venture on the road again














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1978 Seiko diver on OEM rubber strap
6309-7049 on gl831


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

NTH Devilfox......









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

If I was smart I'd sell everything else and just wear this all the time.

 "If" I was smart.....


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Great shot! Great watch!



Stevaroni said:


> seamaster...


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 "fumoso"


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

This just in from Lume_Shot who built for me from parts I sent him from CT, Yobokies, DLW and Dagaz. This is my second modded SKX013 and 3rd modded watch to date. I think it could become an addiction.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Baïkal


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue Raven venture Friday twighlight














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Marine Master to end the weekend, have a great one ahead everyone.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta.


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Friday evening in SoCal....the weekend is here. b-)

Rocked the SRP 637 today to work....I find it an underrated gem. I often select other watches to wear, but everytime I put this one on it feels just right |>


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## uscgmac (Feb 22, 2020)

Glycine combat sub









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven venture walk








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Today's Baikal on «Agit-Prop» mood


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta Oceanking II


----------



## bluejayfang (Feb 22, 2020)

Oris Big Crown Pointer...almost everyday.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon with the h2o kalmar 2





















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Monstah!









Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Been switching between these today...


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Just got this little guy in. I am really enjoying it.


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K in the shop this afternoon


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Turtle


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Toonces said:


> Just got this little guy in. I am really enjoying it.


Nice looking Sub, what model it is?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aevig Huldra Orange


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o tiburon on suoer engineer 2 for sunday




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I need to source a new bezel/insert for this one. I enjoy the watch now that it's on the GL831, but that crack is such a distraction.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Just finished up a drawer pull for a rustic piece of furniture.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Baïkal & pintxos


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Khaki Field Titanium w/ military Cordura strap


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

rafaellunes said:


> Khaki Field Titanium w/ military Cordura strap
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk












Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been wearing the Pelagos


----------



## Msweat000 (Nov 10, 2015)

Fresh strap change. Last one was hard to move on from cause it was/is so amazing, especially for this watch. This military green works so well with the Bronze.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta Oceanking still on the wrist today.


----------



## Nothingfancy01 (Aug 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀😊Monday😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

May we all remain free of coronavirus contagion. Raven Endeavour's turn on blue monday




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Poljot Amphibian


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta Monday


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Alpina 'Alpiner 4' Glacier Blue


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

103 type IV to start the work week


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Looks so good!



mydemise said:


> Alpina 'Alpiner 4' Glacier Blue
> 
> View attachment 14900579
> View attachment 14900593





Relo60 said:


> Happy Saturday&#55357;&#56842;✌&#55356;&#57340;&#55357;&#56726;&#55356;&#57340;
> 
> View attachment 14893591


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the Pelagos


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Sector 1000M Ti dive chrono. Movement is Valjoux 7750.
I swapped the thick Ti bracelet for a silicone strap.


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

New arrival, Deep Blue Abalone Shell diver


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Tudor BB 58:


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

The new Sumo solar chronograph


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

A blue day in the office.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o tiburon on watchgecko oyster bracelet













View attachment 14901811


Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

PADI


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian Scuba-Dude


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Seiko mod


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great Tuesday😊✌🏼👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Nomos Tangente update today


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

"Save the Ocean" Seiko Turtle...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

1970's Doxa SUB 300T


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

1970's Doxa SUB 300T

View attachment 14903783


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

YEMA Superman Heritage
- it's all about framing...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Zeno Army Diver.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## fisher20 (Jan 27, 2020)

Tissot









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Anglo Irish said:


> Zeno Army Diver.


Been eyeing these. It's a good looking watch, but I never see a side view. If you've a mind to and it is convenient, a couple of low level fly-byes would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Oris Divers 65:


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko SKX007 mod morning




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Kharkfum (Dec 10, 2013)

Halios Delfin on a Bond NATO for a snowy Wednesday.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

1969 MKII...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love this watch!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great Wednesday 😀✌🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Squale 50 atmos 1521 'fumoso'


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Relaxing by the hotel pool waiting to checkin.


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

New strap day!!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Trying the richard legrand Oceanfarer 3


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Spitfire Wednesday


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Spitfire Wednesday


Great pic! Great watch!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin 40 on H2O rubber


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Abalone again.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Yellow Seiko mod


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

v1triol said:


> View attachment 14907131


The old waves are the best waves.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Seiko 'Turtle' Save The Ocean


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wearing this h2o tiburon on gecko bracelet




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Familyman310 (Dec 19, 2017)

Ulysse Nardin Rose Gold Chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Armand Nicolet JS9
Recently got it and loving it


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Neptune


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Squale on today


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Arnie on Isofrane today.....the weekend is almost here


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

The Beast 🤿


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Feb 28, 2020


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Marlin


----------



## KoolFrankCastle (Aug 30, 2019)

Suunto Baro 9.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Raven Deep Tech
I let it go a year ago and now got it back 
Welcome home


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress orca under the morning sun














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

fr


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Titanium


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands Soslo (Jul 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Prometheus 'Eagle Ray' Blue


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀😊Friday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## yooperguy (Apr 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

U1 SE on stock fuzzy rubber to finish the week


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow great selection of watch today folks 

H2O Marlin 40 for me


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Oris Divers 65 40mm:


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Seiko turtle ninja on a crafter blue strap


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Pic in Pic


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Halios Seaforth Sunburst Grey


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Skin Diver styled On Canvas


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm a fan......


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto jota




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Scurfa Saturday!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Leap day 😀✌🖖🏼


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Patek Neptune


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seiko chrono...


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Rado Captain Cook
I don't know how to capture the true color of this watch.


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Apollon chronograph on this last day of February 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

daveolson5 said:


> Patek Neptune


what a bracelet!!!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Vostok Amphibian


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon swap to the zoretto navy blue jota




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Leap Year Sumo


----------



## angeleno310 (Nov 19, 2018)

Vintage Wyler, hand winder









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto jota on rubber














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk
View attachment 14915659


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Maratac GPT2 on custom strap...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.


----------



## angeleno310 (Nov 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

Citizen Ti (JDM)


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Wearing my Seagull 1963 42mm re-issue with nato strap


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Marlin.

Love the heavy weighted dial details.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Santos Sunday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Explorer II 216570 tonight


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX 009:


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Squale 50 Atmos 1521 Matte Blue


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

CSAR day...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

MM300 today


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Helson


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😄Monday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian mid 80's


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Halios Seaforth









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

After all these years, I am still in love with the cayman


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

007


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Triple zero to start the week


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I planned to swap to something else today but couldn't stop wearing the marlin


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Citizen NY0040:


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tuq


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Seiko 'Turtle' SRP773


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great Tuesday folks😀😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Grand Seiko Hi beat. Thoroughly impressed with this piece.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

LLD & Pho


----------



## alfasud68 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Nine•1•One today


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Divers 65, 40mm, blue dial:


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Hamtun Kraken.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My first h2o orca dress received in early 2017




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## yooperguy (Apr 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

I feel like I'm washing my hands every 5 minutes to avoid viruses (I live in Seattle), so I'm wearing something waterproof! 









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

kamonjj said:


>


Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Think someone wants to go O-U-T.

Have a great evening!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

103 Diapal for the mid-week hump


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

A Limited Edition Breitling Chronomat 44 piece 35/50









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Evening swap


----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Evening swap


What a beauty.

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love the watch, hate the movement.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

The Ol'GShock

Heading to the gym. What do you wear to the gym?









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## yooperguy (Apr 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😞😥Thursday✌🏼🖖🏼🙏🏼


----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

59yukon01 said:


> Love the watch, hate the movement.


How come? I'm just now learning about Seikos.

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> :-!


Issued to the Russian army if I'm not mistaken. Very nice.

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this Vintage SkinDiver, small seconds


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Armand Nicolet


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian early 90' «Scuba-Dude»


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ghostisic said:


> How come? I'm just now learning about Seikos.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


This is just my opinion, but after owning 7 watches with the 6r15 I've found them to be the poster child of inconsistency. I won't buy another watch with a 6r based movement.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The seiko turtle mod. Seiko fans will be thrilled with the cornucopia of new seiko models coming out/being launched in 2020




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

Hamilton Khaki Field Day Automatic Chronograph








Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Thursday's Tuna


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sumo


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

U1


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus Bronze Wave


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Samsung Active 2









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> The seiko turtle mod. Seiko fans will be thrilled with the cornucopia of new seiko models coming out/being launched in 2020
> View attachment 14927579
> View attachment 14927581
> View attachment 14927583
> ...


Can you share what mods you did? Do you have before pics?

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

this turtle was not my creation. i just bought it as-is from fellow WUS chap. i did configure the skx007 seen here attached 
View attachment 14935893
View attachment 14935895


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Sent from my phone using that super sketchy app, Tapatalk.


----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Seaforth


What a nice watch!

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to my grail, h2o dress orca polished






View attachment 14929463








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

there is a special place for the knock off crews that knock off microbrands. did they swap out the Christopher Ward trident for a roach clip? despicable.


The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 14926281


----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

Samsung Gear S3 Frontier with NATO strap.








Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 14929339


That's a great looking orient 

I don't think I had seen that one before.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Going flying today so what better partner than a Laco?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

^^^^ sorry wrong thread for that pilot watch. But here is my diver I wore this morning to the gym at least.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Newmark 71.


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

It's Friday Beater Casio day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Two-timing...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

Casual date night... But I'm in love with my Chronomat 44.








Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

Just got that one...


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

BB 58:


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Quartz diver today









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Farer Universal


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Skin Diver On Perlon


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

Tissot PRC 200 Chronograph (wish I would have gotten the automatic instead :/ )








Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

Steinhart Odisea









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

SKX007 mod




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm enjoying this watch way more than I thought I would.


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Warm and sunny day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## izmarkie (Jul 10, 2015)

I changed.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Today, my «wannabe/re-created» NVCh-30 3rd Gen Albatros, 320 case.








The original is probably the rarest Soviet Navy diver.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Aquatimer









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Seiko SKJ









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

BB 58 again today:


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

By the track oval on a lazy sunday afternoon








Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

afechete said:


>


Never saw this Meg, looks great!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg Bronze CH6


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o kalmar 2, turquoise

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk
View attachment 14935087
View attachment 14935089


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Enjoying last bits of winter









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SubseaOne (Jun 11, 2015)

Heimdallr new arrival 👀


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

MKII Kingston - if I had to choose only 1 diver to keep in the collection this would have to be it. Love that gilt dial!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

The mini(not mini) turtle is fantastic!
View attachment 2020_0308_14383300-01.jpeg


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Polar









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Spitfire Sunday


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Blue Monday....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos to kick off the work week ?

Have a great day


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Starting a monday stock market crash day with the benarus sea snake to add a little joy/sparkle




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

Combat 6 classic for Monday









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Doxa again today


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Holding better value than any of my stocks today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Slavstok Amphibian


----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> :-!


Details?

Nice watch btw

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

Tissot Visodate Automatic on a Milanese strap.








Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

Tricked out Turtle!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth Abyss


----------



## IBalogh (Jan 3, 2018)

My new daily beater:


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Dropped this in the Affordables, but it works here, too.

Still grooving on this Invicta.


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fisher20 (Jan 27, 2020)

Tissot Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

F74 (Cthulhu) #002/100


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos again


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to h2o orca




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

With Mr Hamilton KNS. :-!

Happy Tuesday folks🙂🙂✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Seiko Skx009


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

Seiko 5 Sports


----------



## petgti (Mar 10, 2020)

damasko


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Omega Seamaster Polaris









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven venture gen. 1 polished














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Tudor GMT


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

SLA033


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Seiko 'Turtle' Save The Ocean SRPC91


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Scuba-Dude 12-3-6-9


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Impulse buy from this past weekend:


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Keeping it simple today with a no date Seaforth.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Corona watch






View attachment 14943417








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Dome Dome









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fisher20 (Jan 27, 2020)

Luminox









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

promaster tough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Surf's up my friends. B-)


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

2254...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Mimosas and Cartier









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

NFW


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

🙂😊Thursday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

PMMM


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Core Diver


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Mid 80' Vostok «Ministry»


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress orca




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

panucorodolfo said:


> Mimosas and Cartier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.....pure class


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Wearing my Seiko Chronograph Perpetual Alarm SPC253P1_Cal 7T86


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

AP 14800ST


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Shield Pascal


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

e-compass in titanium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCURT88 (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## 1stiski (Apr 26, 2012)

MOVADO BOLD .


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Breaking out the BriteLite. Never seem to give it any love since I'm thinking I will sell it (solely cuz I want to lower the collection/still love the watch) and don't want to scratch it. But figured I need to get some fun out of it first.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

on a MN ..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

First strap change. I utterly love this thing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Friday🙂🙂✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

fr


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

DOXA Jumbo Serial: 5018740. Made in 1950.Case size: 38 mm









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth and sweater


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eza sealander









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just got this Nodus Sector field in for a review so it will be getting a chunk of wrist time no doubt.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Early evening change to Damasko on Helm canvas...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

1967 Vostok


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Absolutely never wear this because I bought watches soon after I like much more. But this was my first 'nice' automatic I bought at $900. So I was guilted into wearing this today for first time in a month.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksus2020 (Mar 22, 2015)

Marathon TSAR









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mistergmt (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o tiburon




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Definitely has become the watch I want to wear on weekends. No problem distancing ourselves today with this constant rain.


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Space rock dial today


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

007...


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

🙂🙂😯Saturday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Sector on Barton Elite

I'm going to be stretching my usual diver comfort zone as I go field for awhile.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Nodus Sector on Barton Elite
> 
> I'm going to be stretching my usual diver comfort zone as I go field for awhile.


Hey Boatie.. can't you just take a bad pic every now and then???
All the best in jest mate!!
Looks a pearler..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Hey Boatie.. can't you just take a bad pic every now and then???
> All the best in jest mate!!
> Looks a pearler..
> Dave
> ...


Thanks Dave as always 

Oh...I take lots of bad pics, they just don't always show up here 
I threw more pics in the trash today then the ones I kept by a loooooong shot


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Shield again today


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Some drenching rain, now sun...beautiful day









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

The really wonderful Traska Freediver V2.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Just got this Nodus Sector field in for a review so it will be getting a chunk of wrist time no doubt.


Any chance you'll review the dive analog of this piece. That's one I'd like to see get the Boatswain treatment......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

warsh said:


> Any chance you'll review the dive analog of this piece. That's one I'd like to see get the Boatswain treatment......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Possibly.

I'd love to review the sector dive too but Nodus only had a field available. Also it looks like it will be a bit of a different format on this one for a couple reasons. Stay tuned.

That all said my friend has a sector dive that I am sure he would be happy to lend me to do the usual deep dive review on. If there is enough interest I could look to tackle that when I have time

(Friend's pic of his sector dive)


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday😊✌🏼🖖🏼🙏🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing with the new to me BB bronze


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Continuing with the new to me BB bronze


Right on 

Love that one.

Between that bronze and your Pelagos you are crushing it with Tudors these days


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My stash...
View attachment 14953435








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Possibly.
> 
> I'd love to review the sector dive too but Nodus only had a field available. Also it looks like it will be a bit of a different format on this one for a couple reasons. Stay tuned.
> 
> ...


Well you've got one big YES vote from me for you to review the sector dive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Late afternoon change to DSub...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Seiko mod


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Hydro Explorer









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Working remotely along with most of the paranoid planet, so staying with quartz as I won't be moving around a lot.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

🙂😊Monday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok «1967 Edition» staring at the dive


----------



## PoorWatchCollector (Mar 16, 2020)

My Citizen NY0040, with ill fitting bracelet.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Mars500 this afternoon...


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I know...not a diver. 

But it does have a screw down crown and lumed seconds hand.

Plus I just like hanging out here with you lot


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


>


Wow... Sublime that DLC :-!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Wearing the Blumo to WFH










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

On the days that’s in it has to be this one. Happy St Patrick’s day everyone from Ireland with all the pubs shut because of the virus.

Wrong forum as not a dive watch but too late when I posted.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

C'mon. We got this.




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Trying to speed up this quarantine..







I'll show myself out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 2 of the Marshall Law workweek.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy😊✌🏼🖖🏼 Tuesday:-!


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

May the M-Force be with you....


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Christopher Ward C65


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

mydemise said:


> Christopher Ward C65


That is quite nice! What diameter is that?

Also is that a knockoff C&B Chevron strap?


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Evil Minion said:


> That is quite nice! What diameter is that?
> 
> Also is that a knockoff C&B Chevron strap?


Thank you! It is 41mm in diameter, 11.5" thick, and 47" lug to lug. Yes, the strap is a knockoff from cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

The song "Yesterday" ? by Paul McCartney playing in my mind while posting my Mido Ocean Star. Stay safe??✌???


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

SBGR307 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

1st outing ... still a bit Bling-Bling ... ;-)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DSub1 on Helm canvas has been getting a lot of wrist time lately.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

PO1...top day guys..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Crosspost









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love the BB Bronze on the Scurfa rubber strap, it even uses the stock bronze buckle and is a great fit at the lugs


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

An oldie but a goodie!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

Changing it up today


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko SKX007 mod




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart Ocean PlExplorer


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

vintage timex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madisonjeep (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this OWC Milsub, love it!


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> Just got this OWC Milsub, love it!












Mine says hello cousin!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 14960839


Awesome  btw, which band is that? Looks great!


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Derkdiggler said:


> Awesome  btw, which band is that? Looks great!


That a Seiko rubber from an SKA563 sportura diver.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Just got this OWC Milsub, love it!


Awesome!

I have always liked OWC and especially their newer milsubs.

Enjoy!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I have always liked OWC and especially their newer milsubs.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks brother I wanted one since 3 years!

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Rhorya said:


> Mine says hello cousin!


Nice 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still rolling with the sector field and will be for a while methinks.


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

I _think_ this is their first effort..


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Just got this OWC Milsub, love it!


Really liking the 60 minute bezel^^^. Mine has the tapered minute hand too.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

My favorite









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Really liking the 60 minute bezel^^^. Mine has the tapered minute hand too.


Thanks brother  Enjoy your too

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Steinhart PlExplorer again


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy First Day of Spring🌹🌷. Enjoy... responsibly🙂🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

This


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More seiko skx007 mod














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Submariner Loves...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swapped to this h2o orca














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Seamaster


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Stuck here in Houston. It's raining. The world is going mad. I wish I was in the mountains but at least I have watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

So lucky visited Italy in October of last year before all this madness happened!
Omega SMP Bond model...

Cheers..









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

I just got that same Seamaster yesterday. 2006 W/1120 cal.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Desk diving from home. Way too close to the kitchen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Monster


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Thought I would give the little yellow shark some wristime in honour of Springs first day..I forgot how comfortable these watches wear..


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Eterna Super KonTiki 1973


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O Kalmar 2 DLC Damast Dial Date


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Had great time with my wife last week in trip to Cayo Santa Maria even with the stress of COVID... We saw a lot of fishes, water and beach was more than beautiful! We are in Quarantine so I had time to prepare couple pictures for you guys...


----------



## gcompany1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

Saw this photo of Tom Brady and “what he was wearing right now”. Anyone out there able to identify his watch brand from these photos?


----------



## gcompany1969 (Feb 28, 2008)

Photos of Tom Brady’s watch.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

gcompany1969 said:


> Photos of Tom Brady's watch.


IWC Spitfire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#CitizenSaturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

At home, in a safe place!









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Mako XL with Crystal Times domed sapphire










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman II, MOP dial

over my jumper with diver's extension


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

exceptional pictures. Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

This one is for JeepDad...

My first foray into canvas...


























Nodus Sector field on a Halios canvas


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dive on mesh














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi and stuffzzzz


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

for the weekend, quartz

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More h2o orca dive polished 














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

904l steel today.

Enjoy your weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Tactico... Barton strap looks outstanding on it


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_1881-Edit.jpg


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Broke this little guy out for first time in months...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Deep Blue SeaQuest 1000


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Korsbek today









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Mil6161 said:


> Tactico... Barton strap looks outstanding on it
> View attachment 14968777


Great Eterna homage dial - surprised Eterna never reissued any of their classics, though if they did it'd probably be 45mm cos they like em big. Quite a long L2L on this one?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

So comfortable









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)

Haven't been able to take the Black Bay off for days!


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok 1967


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Sry double post


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

The song "Positivity" by Incognito playing while posting these photos, 




Stay safe??✌????


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Was wearing other watches this weekend. So charging these up today as I don't like manually winding them. Don't worry I don't wear two watches in public haha









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cut grass for the first time this year, and other yardwork. Going to be a lot of home projects until life gets back to normal, if it ever does.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster Sunday


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Seamaster Sunday


Gave you a 'like' for the Lamy ;-)


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another Scurfa this afternoon

Bell Diver One black


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Gave you a 'like' for the Lamy ;-)


Believe it or not I didn't know what you were talking about ...

So I looked it up...

Turns out it's the pen! 

It was a gift I received along with the leather book it was on top of from a friend's wedding. Interestingly it's the pen and book that I jot down things for watches in.










Thanks for the heads up.
Clearly you have an eye for pens.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Programming the irrigation system.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Rain day quarantine... I actually rotated between these 3 during the day because, why not?

Hope everyone is doing well.

Here is some lume fun for you all.


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)




----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd (May 18, 2019)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Man alive that Tudor Black Bay is nice.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

DLC h2o dress orca case with inner blue dial sandwich, on strapcode bandoleer bracelet




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## fisher20 (Jan 27, 2020)

Tissot









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

One of my faves


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

🙂🙂Monday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Samurai Monday


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

DLC orca dress with sunray blue dial , strapcode bandoleer bracelet. Advantage of walking with protective gear is that others keep their distance




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheEverydayWatch (Mar 22, 2020)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

What other than my SMP 300M....









Best,

The Everyday Watch


----------



## omega600 (Jun 29, 2012)

Tourbinator today.


----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

Put a NATO strap on my Islander diver.


----------



## mcnuggets1543 (Feb 17, 2019)

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnuggets1543 (Feb 17, 2019)

DaveD said:


> Samurai Monday
> 
> View attachment 14973921


That watch look tough! Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)

Christopher Ward C65 Anthropocene


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

locky2807 said:


> Christopher Ward C65 Anthropocene
> View attachment 14975037


So good

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DSub1 on Panatime 5 Ring Zulu...


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Since yesterday, all business are closed in Quebec until April 13th. Except grocery store, pharmacy and gas station, that crazy, it will be a very bad time for the economy. Beating the day with a Russian to bring a bit of color&#8230;


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress , mop dial














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

Kalmar 2 DLC Damast Dial


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sector Field on Eulit Perlon


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## IBalogh (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Irukandji


----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

ZM-73 said:


> Irukandji
> View attachment 14977749
> 
> View attachment 14977755


That would look great on a NATO strap.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Zodiac ZO9207 on a green "thewatchsteward" strap.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 Smurf


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O Kalmar 2 DLC Damast Dial


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H20 Kalmar I Destro


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Sunday: Seiko Turtle Blue SRP773









Monday: Seiko Monster 2nd Gen SRP315









Tuesday: Alpina Alpiner 4 Glacier Blue









Today: Christopher Ward C65 Trident Diver Black


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

Seamaster 300m.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seabass23 (Feb 16, 2020)

This is my 50th Anniversary Bond Seamaster.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eza sealander









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

New pickup:

Neymar 300 Meter Auto.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZoSo (Apr 16, 2018)

In honor of Elton John's birthday...









Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

sticking with quartz for a while


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Loving this piece









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

Strap time


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

NTH Näcken vintage blue:-!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

200m WR


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Deep Blue 41mm


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Desk diving.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

I can't show you what I'm wearing because my ability to upload has been blocked, unless I pay! 

What's the monthly cap now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The essentials




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More h2o dress mop dial




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Keep smiling😊😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Had to switch to a chrono in order to time my bacon in the oven... completely necessary watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

In quarantine


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sector on Horween today.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Aragon Divemaster


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Back on green leather until the "Arne"arrives...


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Have to unfortunately brave the storm and drive a long distance today. So, had to go with my exclusive driving/road trip watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Patiently waiting for the baseball season.


----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

guspech750 said:


> Patiently waiting for the baseball season.


Amazingly unique strap! Where'd you get it from? I'm assuming it was a custom job?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

jovani said:


>


What a beauty! Is the rotor in this one rather loud? I have a bambino and it makes a noticeable sound.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

slorollin said:


> View attachment 14983347
> 
> 
> View attachment 14983349


I've never heard of/seen this piece before. Absolutely gorgeous. Mind sharing where you picked it up? What's the price point?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Back on green leather until the "Arne"arrives...


Those neon green accents are suhweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 14982873
> 
> 
> View attachment 14982875
> ...


Is this the OEM strap? Perfect match!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dreadnought Voyager


----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Sector on Horween today.


A Nodus is definitely in my future. Super stand-up guys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! I didn't know Timex made a perpetual calendar piece. What's the ref# on this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

afechete said:


>


This is a bad-ass end of days piece! Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SquareStanley said:


> What a beauty! Is the rotor in this one rather loud? I have a bambino and it makes a noticeable sound.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


rotor ok


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Hunt for groceries




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

SquareStanley said:


> Amazingly unique strap! Where'd you get it from? I'm assuming it was a custom job?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I love it. I came across a fella on Instagram Denverstrapco who makes custom straps. I did ask him to make the strap a tad thicker at 4mm. He can supply the ball or mitt or the buyer can supply their own ball, mitt or whatever material one wishes. Scroll through his pics. Awesome craftsmanship.

https://instagram.com/denverstrapco?igshid=ss9rslh0bd57

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

NaD Friday. Bulova Lunar Pilot. I can just barely pull this one off, size-wise. And managed to resist it, until Bulova came out with a no-date version. Now trying to resist the green or blue / orange Devil Diver.


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## rob.deledda (Aug 11, 2018)

These three have been getting a go lately.

Sent from my SM-A105M using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday😊🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

On Vanguard rubber with OEM Tudor deployant









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Squale 50 atmos 1521 blue matte


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Time for a change. Strap change that is. Happy Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

SquareStanley said:


> I've never heard of/seen this piece before. Absolutely gorgeous. Mind sharing where you picked it up? What's the price point?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you like it.......

https://en.yema.com/products/yema-navygraf-heritage-ynav2019-am?variant=22656546832442


----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

slorollin said:


> Glad you like it.......
> 
> https://en.yema.com/products/yema-navygraf-heritage-ynav2019-am?variant=22656546832442


Just looked at the lume shot on the site and... holy hell!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)

Modded SKX007


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment 03-28 full.jpg


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..."Zala ka do, n bippity bop-ee dee....BOOOM!"*








*Hey, 
Gary D...in the U.S.A.*


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

transmission-joy division

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Monster pulling duty this weekend.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Stay safe.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

:-! Saturday✌🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

mydemise said:


> Squale 50 atmos 1521 blue matte
> 
> View attachment 14984491
> View attachment 14984493
> ...


Love the dial/strap combination.


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

A little ADD today switching watches. Had to give the Laco at least an opportunity










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

My favorite G-Shock model ever.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Got this guy the other day









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa Saturday


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with this vintage Diver but on Perlon


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RavenWatches Solitude LE and a local beer


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Such a clean look



PRabbit said:


> A little ADD today switching watches. Had to give the Laco at least an opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Such a cool shot



Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Stay safe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

A week late


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Strong company - safe travels



PRabbit said:


> Have to unfortunately brave the storm and drive a long distance today. So, had to go with my exclusive driving/road trip watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven venture 2. Outdoors and indoors














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> RavenWatches Solitude LE and a local beer


Looks good. Looks like a Tudor.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Getting some much needed rain. Not a lot... but any amount will help.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Scurfa Saturday


Great photo


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

If I am being honest, I believe she's been maximizing my wrist-time...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

DSub1 on Hirsch Arne...


----------



## MrZoSo (Apr 16, 2018)

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

pretty diving wristwatch


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

Huge beast chronograph


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> DSub1 on Hirsch Arne...


Looks great

How do you like the Arne?

I've considered it before but haven't gone for it yet.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)

Scuba Dude


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Looks great
> 
> How do you like the Arne?
> 
> I've considered it before but haven't gone for it yet.


Maybe a little pricey but the quality seems good,30 month warranty.Wears super comfortable,might be a little short for anything over 7.5"wrist & the holes may be too far apart for odd wrist sizes.The battle ship grey is a good match for the dull blast finish on the DSub,in some light looks almost blue.I may get a green for another watch later this year & might try an alligator finish also...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

....a blue Blue


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

OWC Milsub


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

OC Core Diver in on a rainy Sunday


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian WUS «Slavstock»


----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)




----------



## ame85 (Mar 25, 2020)

Marinemaster today


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

☕


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BB bronze on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Enjoying being outside doing yardwork for the 2nd day. Makes life feel normal.....


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor BB bronze on DrunkArtStraps canvas


So if you were forced to choose...Pelagos or bronze?!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> So if you were forced to choose...Pelagos or bronze?!


Wow. Tough one. Probably Pelagos for versatility


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## yikeslookout (Mar 4, 2012)

Bali Ha’i GMT


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Monday Squale day.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aevig Huldra


----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

tbechtx said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice monster


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

monaco monday...


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

Blue wagyu









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven Endeavour














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Needed to come into work to get some binders so I can work from home rest of the week. Comfy and casual today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Trying to time check the watch so gotta wear it for a bit and charge it on up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

ToBeDetermined said:


> Such a cool shot


Thanks


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

titanium coated stainless lolz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ame85 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

MM300


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

My recently arrived & _surprisingly_ awesome fashion/lifestyle branded diver:

















I'm not entirely sure who made this for the tobacco & cologne peddlers.....but they did a seriously good job b-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

One of the 50 Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

It's a very happy day for me

Grail status 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

iam7head said:


> It's a very happy day for me
> 
> Grail status
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just get that? Nooiiceee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Speedy Tuesday is the only thing helping me keep track of what day of the week it is during these times....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Just got it today


----------



## Bigred25929 (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian WUS Slavstok project


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Omega smp300 aka james bond









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Relo60 said:


> Love the dial/strap combination.


Thank you Relo60! Matching straps with the blue 1521 is half the fun ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly arrived, the new Mini Megalodon, Benarus Mako


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Fortis today,the DSub1 was starting to grow roots on my wrist hahaha.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

🙂🙏🏼Tuesday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress polished, mop dial




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Just ordered a brand new Breitling OEM bracelet for this guy. I kinda feel it's highway robbery paying $650 for the bracelet to a watch I already own. But figured I just do it as I am always much more partial to metal bracelets over any rubber/NATO straps. So switched to this for the night to get some joy out of the nice OEM rubber before it goes bye bye.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

schumacher62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good looking watch I've never seen.Prime candidate to join my No Date Dive Club thread!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swapped to the Crepas Cayman during today's quarantine
View attachment 14996285




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Good looking watch I've never seen.Prime candidate to join my No Date Dive Club thread!


thanks! feel free to port it on over!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

MM300


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Happy Fool's Day Watch


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

PRabbit said:


> Just get that? Nooiiceee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir.

It was between some FF or the IWC big pilot Ti


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the Benarus Mako


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

One of the reasons I hate having a collection.. because I would really love to wear this almost every day but instead it only makes it out once a week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Pic from last night, but wearing again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

New arrival


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

omega...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Seiko mod








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Was itching to try it on leather.


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

WFH- Orient Mako 2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Listening to this song, " United We Stand...." by the Brotherhood of Man,1970 




Stay safe???✌???


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok GreeN Neptune


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Carlos_EU (Jun 3, 2010)

Technos Sky Diver


----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

SKX007J on a new bracelet. Loving this look.


----------



## Time for Wristy Business (Jan 15, 2017)

I never thought I'd own a Casio- besides my PAG-240 Pathfinder, but I've fallen in love with this Marlin... even though it's smaller than what I normally wear. I wish it came in 43mm!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Another day WFH, another strap change.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Just landed
Seiko SBDC053 on a Borealis vintage tropic strap
Cant wait to go to the beach


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Pandemic Thursday Tuna alert...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue for a sunny day.


----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Tiburon day














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Sub


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

WUS Slavstok


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Enjoying the Time Factors Dreadnought while stuck in quarantine.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Simple solar for this early afternoon...


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Afternoon caffeine kick


----------



## SteveO69 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

You've seen my favorite G-Shock this is my favorite Casio non G-Shock.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Marlin 40


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday😊🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Seiko SBDC053 on a Borealis vintage tropic strap


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

CMsgt Bo:
In view of all the great watches display, feel kinda embarrassed to say I'm wearing my Casio DW6900 MB6 guy.
Keeps great timer for the MSRP. I have 6 MultiBand 6 watches. No place to wear them acct of Corvid19 tho

X Traindriver Art


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Brand new OEM bracelet set to arrive today! I'm excited as I love bracelets way more than any type of straps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress DLC, on strapcode super engineer 2




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM 1.0 On Leather


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Everyday seems like Groundhog Day, so staying with the same.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Steinhart Ocean One Titanium on a Nato:


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Axios Ironclad. TGIF.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Orange Bullet from 15 years ago :-!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Breitling









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Orca Dive polished for friday afternoon




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Axios Ironclad. TGIF.


Is that the one that was linked to Zelos?

Looks cool, how do you like it?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 15002423
> 
> 
> View attachment 15002425


Hey Rafy what model of H20 is that?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sector


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## albatross... (Feb 7, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Birth year watch...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

deepsea03 said:


>












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StingF18 (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Blue Surfboard quartz 40mm reissue, 98A253


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

This beauty...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Rubber Day...

















I'll wear the Vintage Skin Diver


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Is that the one that was linked to Zelos?
> 
> Looks cool, how do you like it?


Hey B, yes, this is Axios, which is a collaboration with Elshan Tang and two others. They've done a great job with the Axios. It feels like a higher priced watch. Very solid with good lume. I'm glad I got in the KS campaign for it, but really, anything with Elshan seems to produce stellar results. I have the similar Ventus Northstar and that's also a good one. You turned my attention to Zelos with that review of the Mako! TY! Or maybe my wife shouldn't be thanking you! ;-)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

First signs of going crazy in quarantine.. couldn't decide between these two for today while I sit around the TV by myself. So said screw it and put them both on to admire out of boredom and keep them both charged in the process...

To be fair I have them on their own separate wrists. But just put them on one for the pic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2O Orca dress DLC on aquadive BOR




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sorry to say I'm enjoying being outside doing yardwork.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette Saturday...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SMP 2264


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Lemon tree overload.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

With so much free time, I got to switching straps on everything. First time putting a brown strap on this gal. I actually like it, but not sure if I have enough brown attire to wear this as much as I'd like. So might be short lived and back to black or bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BBBr on canvas


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Honeymoon...


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Sub Mod


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Most iconic watch ever?









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfasud68 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress polished














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

classic - great shot



Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster Sunday today


----------



## yikeslookout (Mar 4, 2012)

Bali Ha’i GMT


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

On a social distancing walk.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Little supercompressor keeping me and the little man company for a rainy lockdown walk by the beach!









View attachment IMG_20200405_193253.jpg


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Today









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#SuperAvengerSunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Just a tad dirty...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Love this Oris. One of my most comfortable watches









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

Enjoying a beer in quarantine


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

cmbezln said:


> very nice looks great





cmbezln said:


> very nice looks great


very nice looks great

To which 2 are you referring?

This copy and paste thing gets your post count up very quickly without having to read or think at all doesn't it...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon GSAR USMC


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Desk diving (again)...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

At the home office....









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian «Sniper»


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New arrival!


















Thanking everyone that is there for us & all who "Help!"








Stay safe & healthy everyone,
Gary*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dive on strapcode super engineer 2, all polished




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I haven't worn any watch 4 days straight,including falling asleep in it 1 night,since way back in 2007,when my Orange Monster was my ONLY watch,but here I am on day 4 & no urge to change it up yet...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Bikerbill (May 18, 2018)

Started the day with my Phoibos diver, swapped it for a new cheapo Invicta diver that arrived this morning courtest of Jomashop ... kinda new here and have no idea how to post pictures ...


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seamaster...


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

PX-15


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nodus Avalon








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Driving to pick up the new bracelet I bought. I looked down as was caught off guard how cool I think this looks in certain lights. The crystal just disappears completely... I think it's better than any other watch I own in that regard. So many times I feel I could just reach down and twirl the hands with my own finger.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Stir crazy fun with UV :-d


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Sleepy kitten-approved.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Polishing off a little hobby time with the Nodus Sector Field


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## foxzone (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

Seiko SKX007J


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Seiko SBDC053


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O Orca with UV Lume


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Tuesday thing to do










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress DLC, on calf strap














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

marcwo said:


> H2O Orca with UV Lume
> View attachment 15013755
> 
> View attachment 15013757


holy shaisa. How did you add this lume? Great combo H2o Dress Orca


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Planet Ocean 8500









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

FINALLY got the bracelet. But now I can't unscrew any of the links... I have to wait until covid ends in order to go to a jeweler to resize. So can't wear the watch in the meantime. So close! Yet so far away...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Tuna


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX011J


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Blue strange colour blue...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAYLORPACIFIC (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

Rolex 116655










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian Vostok


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

sry - double post


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## albatross... (Feb 7, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dive polished 4mm sapphire double dome on strapcode super engineer 2




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a stay safe Wednesday 🙂🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Devil Ray








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta Oceanking









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Figured there is no chance in hell I could wait for covid to end so I could resize at a jewelers. Could be months. Fortunately Home Depot is open and had precision screwdrivers. Bought those and resized myself instead. I scratched the hell out of the bracelet as the screws would just NOT come out. But after an hour (yes that long) I got it all finished with a perfect fit. This watch just went from middle of the pack of my watches to now possibly one of my favorites that I own just because of the bracelet (not a fan of straps). Might be wearing this a disproportionate amount of time here forward.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible on a nato tonight.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Casual Seamaster before Good Friday weekend here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Deep Blue Seaquest


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

On mama's rubber


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Rectangle dial........long time no wear


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

monaco...


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Last time posting this watch since I'm thinking I'll be wearing this over any of my other watches for the next few days. I've just fallen in love with it ever since I got the bracelet. Have come a long way from wanting to sell it just a month ago when I had just the rubber strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

PRabbit said:


> Last time posting this watch since I'm thinking I'll be wearing this over any of my other watches for the next few days. I've just fallen in love with it ever since I got the bracelet. Have come a long way from wanting to sell it just a month ago when I had just the rubber strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely understand that. Breitling makes some wonderful, silky smooth bracelets...... some of the best, IMO. And they make their own. The process is on a par with their watches. As you've discovered they can be pricey after the initial purchase.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Seiko monster mod








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Zodiac zo9206 fresh off the brown truck...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dive polished with 6.7mm slight dome sapphire














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Honeymoon...


----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

Islander Diver Automatic


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

🙁😷Friday🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

White surprise this morning, mids are happy! Beating this snow with OWC Milsub


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Original split timer on Good Friday


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Driving 4.5 hours today. So putting on the hesalite driving watch is a must.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H20 dress polished, mop dial














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Citizen titanium


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

Davosa Ternos Pro 500m


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sumo gen 2


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

Casual Friday in quarantine


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Sector Field for the most part...


















...And a little splash of Scurfa as well


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

White Saturday ...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Steinhart OVM


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Steinhart OVM


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Daily beater during the quarantine...









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## mcnuggets1543 (Feb 17, 2019)

My longines:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aevig Huldra


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 1200t pro for a sunny  Saturday


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Seiko King Turtle SBDY049


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

7002 7001


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas cayman in the kitchen














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth Saturday.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Tuna









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

SXK on a Cincy Strap Co Nato :-!

.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

On mama's rubber


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Either they hatched or got eaten....not sure what yet......Happy Easter..!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Both for this Happy Easter.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Easter Guys!


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven Venture II w/ Greg Stevens Design strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Another long distance drive. So must wear the driving watch. The hesalite always plays with the sunlight in many different ways throughout a long drive.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Happy Easter!

Cheers....









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

Hammy Easter!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Evening change..


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

On a Borealis vintage tropic


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Desk diving...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

No filter but the morning sun










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New arrival..
Terra Cielo Mare (Model:Mare=Sea)

















*


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Mariana


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy🙂😷 Monday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

*Happy Mo*0*nday!
*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Mop dial on monday




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

14 year old Tuna with bump and crystal scratch wabi. One of my all-timefavorites :-!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bronze Wave


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Feels like spring...


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New Arrival..
CORUM BUBBLE DIVER




































*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven Venture II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This H2o orca








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

Seiko Dawn Grey on the watch stew.ard strap


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wrist time for Mr. Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba:-!

Have a great Tuesday😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Morning emails are done...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Time for a change, another oldie but goodie, 1630 datejust in an Oysterquartz case, circa 1976


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Evening switch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Had to work a little harder without a trusty dive bezel on the wrist.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Yesterday's photo, but still on the wrist...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

On tropic strap


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

First time wearing this in many months. I tend to always wear my higher end watches over and over agin. And never wear my affordables that I started out with. But slept in way too late on accident so it was perfect time to grab the Quartz and give it some love.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

My 1630

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

MKII for Wednesday...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

My new Delta 2000M diver , sapphire crystal 316L steel on bracelet.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy 🙂😷Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

SKX007J on a new bracelet.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

garydusa said:


> *New Arrival..
> CORUM BUBBLE DIVER
> 
> 
> ...


I like fun watches like this. Nice looking, and certain to start a conversation or two. Congrats! ;-)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko SKX007 mod














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

LM8


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Down by the ocean. Low tide and some shell art left by local kids.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

0 dark thirty,time for T100 GTLS...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS Irukandji. Keep safe!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

SKX on a Toshi strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

IWC









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

Been some time since I last posted on this sub-forum. My recently acquired 3706 has not left my wrist for several weeks and so have been posting elsewhere, but this finally forced the change having put it back on the bracelet earlier today. Date is way off as don't like pulling the crown to reset using the quick change mechanism when gap in the month is so high !


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Geez...nother New Arrival:
Graham Chronofighter RAC Trigger
*


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Patiently waiting for my SBGA229 to arrive around noon today. In the meantime, loving how the sun can bring out completely different shades of the same color.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning folks???✌???


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Deliciously comfortable h2o orca dive case




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Just unwrapped the box and sized all within the last hour or so. So excited! It just feels right on my wrist. Has a heaviness to it that just fits my 8" wrist perfectly. This one will be hogging the majority of my wrist time for awhile. Also goes with everything with the black dial so will go well with my yellow Breitling when I'm needing a sturdy watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Jacques Gudé (Nov 28, 2012)

BBB


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

PRabbit said:


> Just unwrapped the box and sized all within the last hour or so. So excited! It just feels right on my wrist. Has a heaviness to it that just fits my 8" wrist perfectly. This one will be hogging the majority of my wrist time for awhile. Also goes with everything with the black dial so will go well with my yellow Breitling when I'm needing a sturdy watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! It looks great.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

Seiko Samurai srbp99


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

Mulco Fondo


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

With my Pepsi Orient Mako II expected here any day now...and it goes nicely with my shorts and crew sock look I'll have all summer. Haha.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

King of the ocean









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I thought I better join atlbbqguy with a MAGRETTE today


----------



## ghostisic (Mar 5, 2020)

SKX007J on a Super Engineer II SS bracelet


----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Case back of Delta Hydra 2000M


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Seiko SKX011:


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## fisher20 (Jan 27, 2020)

Tissot









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seamaster...


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Had to wear it again for its first FULL day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 15040839


I swear every time I see this watch in either the matte black or matte blue, it just calls out to me every time. I don't know why it mesmerizes me more than any other watch. Only reason I haven't grabbed it yet is because I like 44mm for my large wrist. But I am so close to buying it anyways as that dial is just superb.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

My favourite









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*H2O..(New Arrival!)

























*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The H2o Torpedo with the 6.7mm sapphire sunray blue dial




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fisher20 (Jan 27, 2020)

Tissot









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

I realize I'm going overboard so I will stop for awhile. I just am falling for this harder than any other new watches of mine. And I finally got a sunlight photo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

PRabbit said:


> I realize I'm going overboard so I will stop for awhile. I just am falling for this harder than any other new watches of mine. And I finally got a sunlight photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey congratulations on the GS! 

I'm always happy to see more photos


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sector


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Monster on Zulu


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Chronomat









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Sumo









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Watching watches while the wife watches her show (LivePD)


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Finally switching up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Seiko SBDY049


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_7388.jpg


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Happy Easter!!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

NOS Orient World Timer SK Crystal, shame it doesn't get much wrist time, but I was cleaning the collection, and it twinkled at me.







Maybe I'll keep it out for a bit...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless 40 Blue


























Please forgive the tardy date change when the pics were snapped


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Melon84 (Aug 25, 2018)

O smp









Wysłane z mojego SM-G965F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*SEIKO ARNIE !!!*



59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ANONIMO MILITARE
















*


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

It's that time of day.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o DLC dress case with mop dial, Hirsch rubber




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Orient Mako II USA


----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chill day today, started with the Doxa 1200Pro


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Current favourite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

More colorful dial


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Longines 300 meter


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX011:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

Aye, 'tis a dank 'un today. Hang all lights 'afore the blow. Fetch me oilskins matey.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

I am Blue...


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Golf watch today.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Another day/week of desk diving.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😷😷😷Monday✌🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The islander, shocking blue, on strapcode angus




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Anonimo Nautilo 
*


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sun Vs Cloud










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Twin time...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

On shift with my yellow Scurfa D1, my 'on-watch' watch


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Samurai


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Melon84 (Aug 25, 2018)

TAG Aqr









Wysłane z mojego SM-G965F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Oris TT1 DIVER 47mm
*


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

90's 3-6-9-12 Vostok Amphibian


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

SKX009:


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The h2o dress polished, GMT 6.7mm sapphire inner module














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Throttle down


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

Ayy surprise I'm wearing my favorite watch. Halios Seaforth Bronze.








Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Anyone else having trouble posting pictures today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Tuesday...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

B for blue Breitling

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Speedy Tuesday only thing helping me keep track of the days these days...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SMP


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Terra Cielo Mare:
Crono Sorci Verdi LE


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

monaco...


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

slorollin said:


> View attachment 15056075
> 
> 
> View attachment 15056077


Beautiful dial on the Oris!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More H2o Dress GMT polished














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Morning sun vs bright oppressive office.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

Blue Deep Blue


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😷Wednesday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

.









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Strap change to Hirsch Robby...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Trying it out on this on this rubber for the first time.


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Only watch I kept a from my Fossil days. It's huge but love the color and great to just mess around with.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Evening switch









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just got my 2nd ball.......wait, nevermind......anyways, have a Skindiver 2, and always loved the Hydrocarbon, then came across the Submarine Warfare model, and couldn't resist, even though I have largely been away from divers for a while....

Pic on bracelet and then on borealis rubber just 'cos.....


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> Just got my 2nd ball.......wait, nevermind......anyways, have a Skindiver 2, and always loved the Hydrocarbon, then came across the Submarine Warfare model, and couldn't resist, even though I have largely been away from divers for a while....
> 
> Pic on bracelet and then on borealis rubber just 'cos.....
> 
> ...


Great looking watch. Strap friendly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Monster SRP581


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

SOH today.










Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Looking forward to traveling again...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Final dressy day before fishing all weekend with divers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

U-boat tonight









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Still Ballin'.....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday folks:-!


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

daveolson5 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


My favorite diver ever 

A Squale for me...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The h2o torpedo orca today














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Chunk Enough?

















Mott Straps (By Solar G-Shocker)*


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Waiting for my quarantine delivery.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Newmark 71


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seastar









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## foxzone (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Arrived yesterday, really happy.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ajax777 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TCM "Joe Petrali" LE


























*


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_8291.jpg


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Axios Ironclad.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Watches503 said:


>


That dial is so good and your photography skills keep getting better.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Dress polish with polished strapcode super engineer 2




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Still in honeymoon...


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Finally, camping/fishing all weekend. Break out the beater.. (not my true beater by definition, but pretty close)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sub warfare on a green borealis today........love a great bracelet on a Diver, and the Ball bracelet is one of the best, but man, I just love this thing more on rubber!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Why waste a double post glitch.....pup pic!






......oh and hooman child also!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Galactic 44









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

mizzare said:


> View attachment 15062097


Awesome looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Some vintage loveliness. I really like the seconds hand, for some reason that design is very satisfying for me.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Seaforth


Really like that deep blackish blue!

Inviato dal mio SM-T805 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Wisteria in full bloom, on the terrace, and on the other 2 sides of the house...might have got the focus wrong...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

My Tsao Baltimore Torsk Diver Bronze came with two straps, a leather and a rubber. Amazingly, I had never tried the rubber on it until today. I took it out on a walk.










I love the leather strap that came with it, and I just knew that I wanted to wear it on the watch even before it arrived. I thought the buckle that came with the leather strap was too wide. So, I took the one from the rubber and placed it on the leather. I then put a SS buckle on the rubber strap and used it off and on on some other watches.

Today, I decided to finally try the rubber on the Tsao. I placed on it the wide buckle that came originally with the leather strap. All I can say is Wow! What do you think?



















The watch was all happy when we got home from the walk.










;-)


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

OvM2 all day today









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX011:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Save the Ocean









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Shark Diver 45 Bronze*


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Hard to capture the beauty of Rado Captain Cook


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Good morning! 
Seiko Saturday...








Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy😃😷 Saturday ✌🏼👍🏼🖖🏼folks


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sturgeon fishing. Won't lie, I meant to wear to cheap beater, so I was a little nervous submitting this 2 week old piece to this stuff. But its gotta get its feet wet sooner or later I suppose.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus sea snake saturday














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wrapping up my time with the Nodus Sector Field with the review done cookin'


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Time to smoke the fish with Benarus Mako


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## lincolnunit (Apr 28, 2009)

Don’t see too many of these Navitimer reverse pandas for some reason. Loving this one tho


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O Kalmar 2, DLC, Damast Dial, Date


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Early 90's


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Save the Ocean Turtle. Seiko rubber strap is on the way.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A classic. Love the bracelet.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Wifemade Breakfest


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

RTAC today.









Sent from my LG-H873 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Diesels said:


> Early 90's
> View attachment 15067479


Love it!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress orca amalgam matching the smart bell


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New Arrival! CORUM Bubble Tiger LE 47mm



































...On Mott Straps (Solar G-Shocker)!*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

D1-500 on gardening duty today


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Some more Sunday sturgeon fishing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

My Patek Philippe Neptune

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

.









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX 011:


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Both today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Monday Blues? Nah, I'm fine.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Norqain Adventure Sport today


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday😃😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Axguy007 (Apr 27, 2020)

Buying my first confused on what to purchase. Please help guide me towards my first nice watch 🙂


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

The Longines.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

tommy_boy said:


> Monday Blues? Nah, I'm fine.


Haven't seen that blue one before. Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta Oceanking


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 Brass


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Axguy007 said:


> Buying my first confused on what to purchase. Please help guide me towards my first nice watch &#55357;&#56898;


B&M looks better IMHO


----------



## NatoChic (Apr 26, 2019)

SKX007 on wrist today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## joedevivre (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto jota Caribbean blue














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

O7


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

This funky one arrived today.


























Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## locky2807 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Time Le Defi


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

New kitchen light arrived, a refurbished one, weighs a ton, not sure if it does come from a decommissioned north sea oil rig or an old cargo ship...it's either one or the other....and explosion proof they say....nice companion for the Vostok...which is pretty much bullet proof as well... 









Got it from here

https://www.loomlightdesign.com/collections/industrial-ceiling-lighting?page=2

from there another view, light only..


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Tuesday😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Hesalite dome Tuesday


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Mhutch said:


>


Don't see many black Ravens in the wild. Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Desk diving again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

Islander ISL-19


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Hydroconquest Ceramic 43mm in gray


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven Endeavour














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



TimeDilation said:


> Hydroconquest Ceramic 43mm in gray
> View attachment 15073553
> 
> View attachment 15073555
> ...


Nice color on that one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*



atlbbqguy said:


> Nice color on that one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, one of my favorites.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Congrats on the new arrival 

If anyone can harness that funkiness and make some strap magic happen it's you

Enjoy!


----------



## Doc_Jude_3 (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Right now..PO8500









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

a white-dial I can SEE the time with, LOL.....:-d


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Very fortunate and grateful to be working from home.


















And lunch breaks are even better now.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Spitfire just landed for review. 

Not sure I can justify posting it here for the next little while when it's on my wrist so I may see you good diver folks in a couple weeks. I'll just go heavy on the likes. 

Here is some diver content with its bigger cousin. The avidiver looks like it will eat the spitfire for breakfast.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## jameswatchsd (Apr 28, 2020)

Getting a few more wears out of this guy before it goes bye-bye









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Kiger!









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

unusual diving wristwatch


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Desk diving
Seiko turtle ninja on a crafter blue strap


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Seiko PADI Monster Tuna SRPA83J









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Breitling today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

hked emperor brown


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

New rubber today


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Certina by Robert Dwojak, on Flickr


----------



## iheartnola (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Wearing this guy today!


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Strap change on this rainy day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

tudor...


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Bond on a budget


----------



## jameswatchsd (Apr 28, 2020)

Patek today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca GMT today




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Hydroconquest...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ummm! This one!
Haven't even set the time yet....








Cheers!*


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Speedmaster is a nice diving wristwatch.*


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

This once again. Trying to break in this really stiff strap.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Trying the HIMQ , 300MM homage with strapcode endmill bracelet




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Ironically my most accurate watch (exception being the Spring Drive)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😃😷Thursday 🙂✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## andcom (Apr 30, 2020)

GSD 2A


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Desk diving yet again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15079567


That is a great watch/strap combination.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

andcom said:


> GSD 2A


Nice looking GSD watch. Haven't seen too many posted here. I'm a big fan of his straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## andcom (Apr 30, 2020)

atlbbqguy said:


> Nice looking GSD watch. Haven't seen too many posted here. I'm a big fan of his straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love his straps too. This one came with a leather one, but it just doesn't seem right to wear a diver on a strap that I don't want to get wet.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

andcom said:


> I love his straps too. This one came with a leather one, but it just doesn't seem right to wear a diver on a strap that I don't want to get wet.


I have to agree with that. Wearing one of his straps now and wouldn't want to get it wet...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon handwash with the orca torpedo














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Singularity on a spinnaker rubber


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Longines Hydroconquest on Hirsch strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nodus Singularity on a spinnaker rubber


Nice, you nabbed one of those.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Nice, you nabbed one of those.


Thanks. I did. Not sure the all black is for me though i like the watch. They only made 40. 
I am considering the SS salmon sky and selling this perhaps


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. I did. Not sure the all black is for me though i like the watch. They only made 40.
> I am considering the SS salmon sky and selling this perhaps


Fair enough.

I love the look of stealthy black watches but I have resisted for the most part so far as I know I may have trouble bonding with them in the long run.

Love seeing others wear them though!

Have a great day


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Did anyone talked about stealthy watches???

Seiko turtle ninja on a crafter blue strap (pvd version)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Of all the watches I've ever had, this one had me looking out the window for the FEDeX truck much more!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swapped to the bronze Zenton B43 on rubber




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

MM300


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## lucamecacci (Apr 6, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

Mako USA II!


----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)

Took the Scurfa off long enough to grab this shot


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. I did. Not sure the all black is for me though i like the watch. They only made 40.
> I am considering the SS salmon sky and selling this perhaps


At least hold onto it for Halloween...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

AndrwTNT said:


> At least hold onto it for Halloween...


I have the Doxa for that


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Divers 65:


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Seiko SBDC053 on a tropic strap


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Arnie by Robert Dwojak, on Flickr


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Good morning, Vertigo Diver Two









Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

heyBJK said:


>


Great looking watch. Love that color!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> Great looking watch. Love that color!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! It's one of my favorites.


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

heyBJK said:


>


Love that. Very clean and simple design. Just how I like my watches


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_8989.jpg


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Prayers for peaceful Friday


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas cayman today















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Get a little classier for the evening..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

TGIF and HAGWE.


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Turtle beside it's natural habitat on a stormy day!


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

View attachment 15083553


Turtle beside it's natural habitat on a stormy day!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

ooshaugh1 said:


> View attachment 15083553
> 
> 
> Turtle beside it's natural habitat on a stormy day!


Excellent strap choice! Nice.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

omega...


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bulova Snorkel from '71









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Seiko SBDC053


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

116610lv


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Meteorite dial today.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Out of all the watches I've had, this one is my favorite daily beater!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Finally a sunny and warm day.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Seiko day









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Squale GMT black 40mm


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

It's a beautiful morning...devil ray for the weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Finally found a special use for this super thin, super light watch that I never wear. Officially the golf watch here forward. Walking 18 today. Fresh air for once.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveO69 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Golf course walk with the h2o orca














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Hands Soslo (Jul 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been a bush and tree trimming fool today.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Wearing my newest acquisition. The Willard came last night and today is my first full wearing!


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

RedFroggy said:


> Vostok Amphibian
> 
> View attachment 15085535


Very nice. Is this stock or modded?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

'slim' 980.006L 42mm Heuer vintage ish '85 diver.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MZhammer said:


> Wearing my newest acquisition. Tge Willard came last night and today is my first full wearing!


Congratulations. It's a beauty


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

First coffee since lockdown......damn it tastes good!


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

View attachment 15087209


First coffee since lockdown......damn it tastes good!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveO69 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More h2o orca sunday drive














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#SeamasterSunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Nice cup and watch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage SkinDiver on modern ISO


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

not the same as yesterday's pic, but very similar! A 'thicker' cased 42mm vintage circa 1980 Heuer 980.006.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Nature










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

RGM










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _father.time (Apr 17, 2020)

Monta Oceanking


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

_father.time said:


> Monta Oceanking


Looks great on the rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sumo was on today


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

May the Force be with you!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

slorollin said:


> View attachment 15090217
> 
> 
> View attachment 15090221


I'm generally not a big Pepsi fan, but that looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The h2o orca with MOP dial




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

tudor...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Midday swap to seiko skx07 mod














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## monopdt831 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

tudor...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Just checking if I can make the first post on page 5000.....bit of a gamble...


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Missed... :-(

but it was close....


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jameswatchsd (Apr 28, 2020)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

LowIQ said:


> Missed... :-(
> 
> but it was close....


Just edit this one and add a pic.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Sorry.... double post. o|


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPB01K1


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia 170










Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## JimBianchi (Sep 18, 2019)

Summiteer in Red White and Blue. 

Out of the box, fits my 8.25 inch wrist perfectly.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Titanium 47mm







*


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Diesels said:


> Just edit this one and add a pic.


Would be cheating....:-(


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines chrono 73...


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Blued day.


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

NASA qualifications are 100% necessary for all the computer work I've got for today..


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Tuesday began with the Pelagos


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

I'm wearing an Omega Speedmaster, one of the best diving watches.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Zodiac!









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

My daily watch for the past couple of months...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue abalone shell


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

New acquisition...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

MOPimg Wednesday














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Imbiton said:


> MOPimg Wednesday
> View attachment 15095857
> View attachment 15095859
> 
> ...


Love that MOP dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

thanks man. I think it is one of H2O's best Orca dials along with the sunray blue


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

we


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

RedFroggy said:


> Vostok Amphibian
> 
> View attachment 15097073


Now that's blue!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## foxzone (Jul 22, 2019)

blue and orange !!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every time I see a picture of the BM I thoroughly regret selling mine.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Christopher Ward C65 - love it


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

tudor...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Doxa*


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

garydusa said:


> *Doxa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a sucker for bright blue dials... Nice watch.


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Ran across the street to grab pizza, so I decided to grab the 2500 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Speedy


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Monta on a sunny morning.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

One of these.








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The crepas cayman this morning




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

A little sunlight never hurts










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Blue tropic strap on a yellow D1


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*DOXA 750T Divingstar
















*


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

monaco...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ball hydrocarbon submarine warfare ceramic...on a vintage yellow Dr Phil strap.....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

On a Haveston strap.




































Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

new arrival, sized the bracelet over lunch.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

GO Panograph









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Turtle on paratrooper for a walk by the sea!


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Super Compressor today









IG thegrailwatch


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Seiko SBDC053 on a strapcode bracelet...


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steinhart Dual Time Premium 
















*


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Ventus Mori









Sendt fra min SM-G960F med Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Minty fresh Traska Freediver v. 2.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Even though it says the 7th in the pic I still have this one on. Didn't post yesterday so here it is today. sbdc061 on bonetto cinturini with OEM clasp. I am really liking this combo.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

on this morning's hike.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Benrus Vietnam era









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

tudor...


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

What part of YinzBurgh is that - Upper St. Clair?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Islander blue on strapcode




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Red day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Gen 2 OM J-model with kanji day wheel at sunset, modded with DD sapphire with clear AR, 22mm Strapcode Hexad with 20mm end links.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

First of the season.
Water was damn cold...


----------



## sorinbv2003 (Jul 27, 2019)

.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gruppo Gamma "Teal on Rolko"
















*


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Vintage Seiko kinda day









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment 05-09 full.jpg


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Steelfish Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Strap Saturday! Maratec Large Pilot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Marathon SAR


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

I find myself being drawn back to this one. Seiko sbdc051 on Bonetto Cinturini strap with OEM Clasp. For me & my 7 3/8' dia wrist this combo is super comfortable and everything seems just right.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Waring it right now, 'cuz it just arrived an hour ago...😂
1957 Audemars Piguet 14k,17j, Caliber 2003. 

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## RobW (Mar 28, 2010)

Vostok Expedition









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Greetings from Cyprus
Seiko SBDC053 on a strapcode bracelet...
Conquering the ocean...


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Enjoying some sunshine today


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

ChuckleChuckle...It punches way above it's weight class, plus it just looks like Fun.😂

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Titus on rubber









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy Sunday everyone 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

LSD on a vintage silver Tropic...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas Cayman




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## fisher20 (Jan 27, 2020)

Luminox









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NTH DevilRay 
















*


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Scurfa D1 on a Borealis tropic strap


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Orca Dress , MOP dial
View attachment 15110945














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

A homage to divers. lol


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## safetyfast (Nov 2, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

Please delete


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Citizen today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Street dive









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Not diving today...


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

View attachment 15112033


Not diving today...

ooops, sorry about the double post.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Latest GMT


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

New strap. Might take some getting used to 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

9937


----------



## bdmmrm (Nov 7, 2019)

Sinn U2 S on Elliot Brown red rubber strap.


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

I took this out to list it for sale and it ended up on my wrist instead 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

WatchCollector01 said:


> I took this out to list it for sale and it ended up on my wrist instead
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking strap. Is that custom to the Ginault?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Precista PRS-3


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Shield Pascal


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*SQUALE 60 ATMOS 
















*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven venture 2, polished




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Just arrived Gunny strap...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

H20 tiburon...


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

arquitron said:


> H20 tiburon...
> 
> View attachment 15114347
> 
> ...


Great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

atlbbqguy said:


> Great looking watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I enjoy this watch a lot. I like it's versatility with a variety of straps and the crown at 6. It's a keeper. Thank you!


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Scurfa D1 on a nato strap


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

2254...


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Longines Legend Diver


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Working, with Kevin the kitten and the 14060M. I have to say I don't mind the working from home part of this COVID nonsense...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tapatalk wouldn't let me post this morning after i took the pics. Then I just forgot to post but it's been the Pelagos all day

















And will soon be time to switch to the BBBr


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Pelagos LHD, Oceanside pit stop.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Tuesday continues with the BB Br on canvas Love that combo 🤎


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Frogman by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Desk diving....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Lunchtime switch up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More raven venture














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Tudor Sub


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Haven't given this much love since I got the Sub, but it's still a beautiful piece. And Parks and Recreation is exactly the right tone for these weird times.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## RLC (Apr 13, 2015)

New daily diver...


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

TISSOT today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Halios Seaforth Bronzo, green dial.









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Only 1/31 chance of the date being correct on this one... guess I didn't hit the lottery today









IG thegrailwatch


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Fishing day...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress polished, GMT inner module




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

I feel fortunate to have snagged one of these when I did, very pleased.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

PlExplorer


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combo


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Great combo


Thanks boatswain. The strap looked to be a brighter yellow on Gunny's website. I'm very happy with the result.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

marcello c...


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Good looking watch and strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX011:


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Orange Sumo gets the Wrist today! 😍🍊⚓🌊


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 15123343


The perfect Diver to me |>


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Good morning Zoretto Jota














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday Everyone! The Blue Coral Sumo gets the Wrist today! 😍⚓🌊


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

tudor...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tourby


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

New arrival.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Desk diving-again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Bay


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> New arrival.
> 
> View attachment 15124169


Congrats!

Nicely done sir


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Wow - that’s a shot (and that’s a beautiful a watch)


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

ToBeDetermined said:


> Wow - that's a shot (and that's a beautiful a watch)


Thank you!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

MM200


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Broadarrow today









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

38 Celsius here...
2 hands 2 watches... 
Snorkeling with the Seiko turtle ninja on a crafter blue strap AND Scurfa D1 yellow on a Borealis tropic strap.


----------



## thatsmyswatch (Jul 30, 2013)

Marathon today.








Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys----------------Seiko King Turtle*


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Good to be back with you dive crew 

Going with the Seaforth 1 on Biwi rubber


























I missed sharing here while I finished up my review time with the Gavox Spitfire


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

2254 on zealande rubber


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mid 80's and sunny.... gorgeous day in NC. Wearing the colorful and fun Doxa 1200T professional


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More zoretto jota today




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Breitling









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

90's Tag...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Chicken sandwich anyone


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

photos from earlier, but still wearing!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment 05-17 full.jpg


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Trying to dress up a little for a Sunday. Even with nowhere to go...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Snorkeling again... 
Scurfa D1


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne yellow D1-500 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Both of these beauties today - pandemic style


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Dress Orca, DLC, with polished strapcode super engineer 2




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

From earlier but still on the wrist


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm bored as hell and all over the place today. Breaking out some lesser worn pieces now. On to the Laco. This thing is full on radioactive with just a little bit of sunlight..


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth Sunday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Seaforth sunday part deux









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A simple modd tonight









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Soft dusk light brought out the distress in the leather.



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa DiverOne yellow D1-500 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


Great looking combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


That watch is a strap monster!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

atlbbqguy said:


> Great looking combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you  it's my favorite Scurfa of the lot and since I've got this canvas I've not even tried one of my other many straps on it


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Late night grilling.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

most addictive diver in quite some time


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 7548-7000


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m1


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

2254...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Scurfa D1 yellow on a Borealis tropic strap


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Longines Legend Diver


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa to brighten up my Monday


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

arkolykos said:


> Scurfa D1 yellow on a Borealis tropic strap


How is the Borealis tropic?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

boatswain said:


> How is the Borealis tropic?


For the price it's an amazing deal. Very soft and flexible no issues at all. 
Comparing it to the zulu tropic i think it's better quality.
The only negative it's a bit too long.


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Officially back to work; week 2.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

|>|>


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

gasspasser said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch, colors and lights: great shot!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Magrette Regattare LE today.

This one is now my go to for rough and tumble work around the water.


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Magrette Regattare LE today.
> 
> This one is now my go to for rough and tumble work around the water.


Really like that Magrette. Of course your pictures are top notch also!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> Really like that Magrette. Of course your pictures are top notch also!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

It's an oldie but a goodie. My first mechanical watch actually so it has a special place.

I've sometimes wondered about getting a newer smaller magrette, but I actually enjoy the simplicity and strength of this model.

Love yours too, especially on those yellow straps


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Haven't posted in a long time. Blue Orient Ray II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex35r111oo (Jan 31, 2020)

Crepas Hydrographer


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O, Kalmar 2, DLC, Damast Dial, Date.
600 ATM it's enough to wash my Hands when I wear this watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

One year in and the honeymoon isn't over! Still love this watch!


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Driving 18 hours today Minnesota to Montana.... need my trusty driving watch for this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas cayman for Tuesday


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Imbiton said:


> Crepas cayman for Tuesday
> View attachment 15135867
> View attachment 15135869
> View attachment 15135871
> ...


Great looking watch/strap combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Desk diving again. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

slorollin said:


> View attachment 15135681
> 
> 
> View attachment 15135683


Love that first shot 

The 300 on shark mesh  is a great look.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

thank you atlbbguy... nice combos you put here as well. enjoy


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Tuesday here with the mighty Pelagos


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Glycine Base 22 Mystery









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

BB58.........not


----------



## Jim67 (May 19, 2020)

Citizen eco drive


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

SNE498


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Love that first shot
> 
> The 300 on shark mesh  is a great look.


Thankee Bos'n. I'm a sucker for the mesh. Heck, I'd wear shark mesh underwear if they made them. Probably would breathe pretty good in the summer, huh?


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian Vostok


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Domed Gen 1 Sumo in shade


----------



## NYDan (Mar 23, 2008)

Beautiful day


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Jenny made, Haste branded, valjoux powered...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ptern said:


> View attachment 15138009


Oh wow!

Those Aegir are awesome and rare birds. I always admired them.

Great to see one. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Tap, talk, and buy another watch.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor Tuesday here with the mighty Pelagos


Such a great looking watch! Classic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

And another Tudor


----------



## kypt (Oct 29, 2018)

Helm


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Work lockdown. Day 2/4. Tuna-Lite for company.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

You can tell I'm bored. haha


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o tiburon today




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Haven't been motivated enough to switch.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A simple mod on nato









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Explorer II for me today


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

monaco...


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Certina DS First quartz on aftermarket mesh.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

WUS Vostok Compressor


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

A little outdoor office work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Some Orient Mako 2 Pepsi action at work today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

evening switch to the sm300mc on D22


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Zodiac titanium LE. Only made 82 pieces like this









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Seaforth 1


----------



## _father.time (Apr 17, 2020)

Rolex Submariner reference 16610


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

_Alpina Seastrong Heritage_


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Goodnight









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Red Star Evil Panda gets the Wrist today! 😍💀🐼&#55358;&#56589;🖤


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

tudor...


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Th


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota, navy




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian «Radio Room»


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

stevarad said:


> Vostok amphibia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bezel is that? a link please.


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Blue Supernova Xeric Trapist









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to my Explorer II this morning


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sun finally came out 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD...


----------



## lanjim (Nov 23, 2015)

New arrival!










Sent from my SM-F700U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Experimenting with a new strap on the unsellable Ancon!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Swiss military desert Storm


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

---- double post------


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Cuppa force coffee with the new SD Seiko


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

omega...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday Everyone! The EMG DL63 Panda gets the Wrist today! 😍🐼&#55358;&#56589;🖤👌👍


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress polished blue Sunburst




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

WUS Slavstok


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Montana today


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

1389 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

PRabbit said:


> Montana today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stunning watch and Montana's topography!


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Tisell Marine Diver meeting an old friend, the sun.








Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Inox Titanium










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Hexa F74 "Chtulu" on a Hirsch Ayrton









-: God said, let there be darkness - cause we have lume :-


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Seaforth


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> View attachment 15144877
> 
> View attachment 15144879
> 
> View attachment 15144881


Now that is the mother beauty of SKX07 Mods- love the no crown guard case, bezel inlay, dial, etc....


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

My weekend watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Saturday Snorkeling day again.
Scurfa D1 yellow on a Borealis vintage tropic.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Orca Dress with bubble dome














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Guinand Flight Engineer


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love the dial on the Nodus Retrospect salmon sky


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Can't get it off my wrist...


----------



## bdbrick (Mar 20, 2015)

My Cartier it hasn't been out in a while.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Chillin’ with the pup watching some Saturday afternoon TV... old Night Gallery show with the Tudor Black Bay 58


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Hiking in North Georgia 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eza









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still rolling with the Seaforth


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Today wearing the Trekker


----------



## bdbrick (Mar 20, 2015)

One of my Casio watches. I don't know why but I love them. They're like potato chips I just can't stop buying them..









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Lord99 (Jan 31, 2016)

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## bdbrick (Mar 20, 2015)

Seiko Monster










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! The FOIS Speedmaster gets the Wrist today! 😍🌝🚀👨‍🚀🖤


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Orca Dive on mesh




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

My best value watch me favoured weekend wear









Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoy the weekend. Last minute overnight trip to the beach with the fam. One watch. One strap. 
Tudor BB Bronze on Scurfa rubber


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Going with the Nodus Avalon today and swapping it to a strap for the first time.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

longines...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Kobold Arctic Diver...


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Oris today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Irukandji


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

It's going to be warm this week.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

NC001


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday and Happy Memorial Day Everyone! The FOIS Speedmaster gets the Wrist today! 😍🌝🚀👨‍🚀🖤


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

She said she liked em big....so....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Beautiful hot Memorial Day and our dumbf*ck Governor (Adolf Beshear) has not allowed any pools to open, even our neighborhood pool, and so far no word as to if they will even open in June.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Pre SARB seiko









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

It's a sunny day. Only one watch I can wear









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Aquadive Poseidon GMT on Erika strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

Happy Memorial Day All


----------



## ecc-3-time (Dec 26, 2007)

American


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

A rainy return to the work week..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas cayman Tuesday back to work




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Thinking about the beach on a daily basis....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

LONGINES Hydroconquest Auto Ceramic Grey 43mm


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Yankchef (Feb 8, 2018)

Been going to the metal strap watches with it getting hot. The iconik 4 has been the most worn watch recently









Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

That AR on the crystal looks great!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The FOIS Speedmaster gets the Wrist today! 😍🌝🚀👨‍🚀🖤


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Another Seiko day in social-distance land.


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Wearing this Breitling for now. But will definitely be changing to the moonwatch at lunch for the launch today.. I'm too excited for it

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

ORIENT Kano "Red" 44mm on StrapCode Metabind Rivet Bracelet


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dive polished mop




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Haven't worn this since February as I was thinking of selling it, but maybe not.


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Picked up this little guy as a (very early) father's day present to myself, Islander 38mm:


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hulk, hungry


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## surfinjosh (Apr 26, 2012)

Best value ever!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

ZINEX TriMix Big Date LE...aka: The BEAST!


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Late night burger grilling and the wife's homemade chips and salsa.


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu1


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Just getting back to a regular routine, so I definitely need both day and date to keep me oriented. I pulled old faithful from its long 
winter's nap to lend a hand.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

monaco...


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

MIDO Ocean Star 200 in Blue 42.5mm


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Found this in the back of a drawer. Maybe 15 years old? New shoes though!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I legit have a strap buying obsession lol, first isofrane arrived today! Looks and feels great on the wrist. I also have a toxic magnum which imo holds its own against this ISO but the ISO is definitely the better strap.


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

New one, just in. Sinn U1T blue









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

arrived lastnight


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Retrospect


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

thz


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Avalon

Lume 










Case Bevels


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On a Strapfreak's Japan canvas velcro, very comfortable!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

THG said:


> On a Strapfreak's Japan canvas velcro, very comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool strap.


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Lo







Giving my Patek Philippe Calatrava some wrist time

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## andycupra240 (May 24, 2018)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 15165693


Looks fab...where did you get the strap please?

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

most comfortable and secure hook straps ever ! https://nickmankeydesigns.com/


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

DJ 41









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O Kalmar 2 DLC Damast Dial Date


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

She said she likes em big.....part deux


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Another Seiko on another cloudy day.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Monta Friday.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

THG said:


> On a Strapfreak's Japan canvas velcro, very comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Desk diving today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o tiburon Friday, bracelet swap


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

New one again today









Sent from my SM-T720 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Slavstok Amphibian


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Zodiac Super SeaWolf today


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Had to make a tough choice today.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

omega...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

My Patek Philippe Calatrava. It does one thing. It tells me the time very accurately.


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Have a great weekend!

Cheers,
Pat


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## scheers (May 25, 2020)

Currently I’m wearing a Invicta Blue Two Tone. Is that not cool?


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Phoibos...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Oris Divers 65 (40mm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_3808-Edit.jpg


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This one today















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jdrichard01 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon and some coffee prep☕


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#SharkDiverSaturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)




----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

41mm Tritdiver...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Lazy Sunday...









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Looks like we're getting a sunny Sunday for a change


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Seiko turtle ninja on a crafter blue strap


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota Sunday morning




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Laco 'Venedig'










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

My Calatrava

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Summers here, time to put away the monotones and get some colour on the wrist.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m`


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Nothing more need be said

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)

1977 seiko 6309-7040


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 15165693


Awesome! Where did you get that strap?


----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

LSD...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Derkdiggler said:


> Awesome! Where did you get that strap?


Disregard, I should have scrolled down a couple posts... Still awesome.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

CasiOak! The best daily beater I've ever worn!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton B43 today


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon swap to the raven venture














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

WUS Vostok Compressor


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Valueisthekey (Jun 2, 2020)

I'm wearing what many can't afford









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Seiko SNE498 today. Another cloudy day? WTH.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu1


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven venture 1




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm returning 2020 since it's defective and requesting a full refund.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BWITW today

The Tudor Pelagos in-house is one heck of a watch, hard to beat imho. Obviously the aesthetic styling is a matter of preference.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

An oldie....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Seiko sbdc051 62Mas on Bonetto Cinturini with OEM Clasp


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon swap to the turtle mod on strapcode endmill




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin 40


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Bought this in 2001. The current price is twice as much. 

I swapped the Pepsi bezel for a black one.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Tag Heuer 2000 together with the now mandatory (for public transport) face mask and filters (both state provided)....thats the filters and the mask, not the Tag...


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Still undecided on one of these




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The one














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Porsche Design by Eterna


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Omega today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Newmark


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Got my fun car back from the shop, just in time for it to rain 










Not the best picture, apologies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Wishing they were open...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday folks👍🏼🙏🏼😷😊🖖🏼


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

TH

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o bronze orca with mop dial




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> H2o bronze orca with mop dial
> View attachment 15185321
> View attachment 15185323
> View attachment 15185325
> ...


Wow that is nice!! Your collection rocks


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Edox today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

so is your collection buddy. Similar taste!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been wearing my Nodus Retrospect today


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

My Samurai! (Note: I didn't take the pic today, however.) But I love this watch. I love the size and design. I wish it had sapphire , but it is what it is.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

80' Raketa Amphibian


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Citizen BNO151-09L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## zeit_time (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Got bored while getting gas earlier. For a tiny car the fuel tanks on these are massive...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Marlin


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hulk feeding birds


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Hoping this serves me well the next 4 days on a fairly 'roughing it' fishing trip.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Daisy and SNR029
.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

C3...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin on H2O rubber


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Bronze orca with blue sunburst dome




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

I got the idea from LosAngelesTimer to change out the stupid silver stainless steel buckle on this black pvd watch to a black pvd clasp/buckle. Maybe something that Dan Henry / Worn & Wound should have done to begin with?!? It looked so dumb that I immediately took this nice strap off and wore it on a NATO with pvd hardware. Luckily I have plenty of extra clasps/buckles in my spare watch parts boxes because I change out all of my leather straps to butterfly deployment clasps. So thanks to LosAngelesTimer for the idea!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Finally my first white/cream? Diver:-!

Happy Friday😷😊🖖🏼


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ending the week with the BB58.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Vintage Benrus today









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 1500T PA


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another bronze Tudor here 
















M


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Man alive that Project Aware 1500 is beautiful.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen NY0040-09W:


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Rhorya said:


>


This is gorgeous. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbz1973 (Jan 11, 2014)

Flyback

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven venture for tennis outing














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tuphan (Apr 9, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Marlin


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

It's a Tudor kind of day









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Black Bay Bronze on Scurfa rubber for the afternoon at the pool


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Stay safe all those on the Gulf Coast.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Such a fun, quirky looking watch!


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

SeaQ today









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kjw (Mar 30, 2006)

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## surfinjosh (Apr 26, 2012)

Summer watch









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Noooooooooo damn you MLB!!










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

SNE498 on NATO. Unusual for me as I'm a bracelet guy.
.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 1200T Pro for me today


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

🙂😊Sunday🙏🏼😷🖖🏼


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Plain bezel


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Scubapro 500









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Turtle









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

One of the soon to be discontinued tuna variants, SBBN031 on an iso strap.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tourby L40 on a nice morning.


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning WUSers🙂✌🏼😷🖖🏼


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I'm going to cheat because I'm not wearing this right now and it isn't a wrist shot:


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy Monday










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The h2o dress orca/blue double dome














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

A day early...(it's Monday)









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

sm300mc draws water detail this evening


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Feeling funky so I put the lug spacers in the marlin


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

tudor...


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Picked up my long overdue GS this afternoon from the AD wearing this. Lovely shiny little beastie.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus sea snake tuesday




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk
View attachment 15199771


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning boys and girls:-!. Have a good one ??????


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new Farer Titanium Hecla just landed. 
Super pleased with it. It wears amazing


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette on Gunny leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Unbelievable value here.NO miss aligned dial,no half click off bezel & ran +2 in the last 24 hours...


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Passing the time with a Longines Skin Diver...the Legend Diver should be here soon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon swap to the Seiko Turtle mod on strapcode endmill




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new Farer Titanium Hecla just landed.
> Super pleased with it. It wears amazing


Congrats Man 

I am eyeing that one up too.

Looks great. Love it.

How do you find the dial colour? Does it have any warm purple tones in real life or is it more of true cool navy blue?


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Congrats Man
> 
> I am eyeing that one up too.
> 
> ...


I highly recommend it, the new blue dial and Titanium are great upgrades. It just wears so well, the short L2L and nicely curved case... with that rubber strap wears make for such a comfortable setup. 
Not sure about purple  it's blue


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w1


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton B43 wirh polished strapcode super engineer 1




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Classic


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dupe


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with the Farer Titanium Hecla diver


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Seiko SBDC053 on a strapcode bracelet


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Black Bay is out to catch some sunlight today:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin on BC315


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

After more than a decade of admiring this Sinn U1, I finally have it on my wrist! I stubbornly refused to purchase one, until we got an Authorized Dealer in Canada. Thank You to Dylan at J. Vair Jewellers in Calgary, Alta for so graciously assisting me. It is not only the heaviest but most robust feeling watch I have owned. So many things to say about this amazing watch. It is big at 44mm, but feels so much at home on my wrist.



















I hope you guys have as happy a Wednesday as I am having!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

Topper Ninja


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

View attachment 15203471

Topper Ninja


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

modded OG BM


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

jgdill said:


> View attachment 15203471
> 
> Topper Ninja


Great watch/strap combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msd3011 (May 24, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msd3011 (May 24, 2020)

Or this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Rare 7A38-7080 PVD 100m 1984 , the world's first analog chronograph with day date.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bonzer.wolf (Aug 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Legend...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Tiburon on super engineer 2 this Thursday morning




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 15204197
> 
> 
> View attachment 15204199
> ...


vivacious orange candy with a twist of lemon?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Slightly modded Islander 38:


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Nodus Retrospect Salmon Sky today 
I love this dial and the stadium style bezel

Brice


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Frogman


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## YourseIf (Feb 15, 2018)

Steinhart buddy 









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Antilles v.2 prototype.










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## surfinjosh (Apr 26, 2012)

Great watch









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The first mid-size SEIKO 6458-6000 150MT - 1983 .


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday:-!😷😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Friday everyone. 
Wearing my new Titanium Hecla again for FarerFriday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

docvail said:


> NTH Antilles v.2 prototype.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow  I love that dial 
Is it the photo or is the case a darker finish ? 
I'd love to see this in titanium btw


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Dress orca polished, blue sunburst dial




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 solar diver today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mizzoutiger (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin on bracelet


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Longines Legend on a vintage curved end Tropic...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

michael_m said:


> Longines Legend on a vintage curved end Tropic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks greAt

Beautiful picture and watch.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Neptune by PP

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Kaventsmann EVO 360

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Kaventsmann EVO 360
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PEARLER Ben!!!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> PEARLER Ben!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. You can spot me coming a mile away

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

It's a bloody ripper!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kjw (Mar 30, 2006)

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Polished Bronze Zenton B43 on hirsch


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

SEIKO Prospex SRPB53J1 Pepsi Samurai


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love this bronze BB a lot more than I expected
And it is perfect on the Scurfa rubber


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Started the day with this one










And then spent the afternoon in this


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Ares Diver-1 on Micah French canvas.


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin still going strong.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊🙂😷Sunday👍🏼🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Enjoy your day.


----------



## P695 (Aug 23, 2016)

Mako looking great in the sun!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Headed to the golf course


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This one on hirsch accent rubber




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

MIDO Ocean Star 200 Blue


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Marlin


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## taegel9 (Nov 3, 2018)

Seastrong on Staib









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Evening swap to the crepas cayman




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day three with the Seiko SSC017 solar diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Watches503 said:


>


Like that one Luis!!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Seiko 7C43-600A Professional 1986


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Watches503 said:


>


Did that strap come with the watch? Combo looks amazing!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Stay safe.


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

Kermit in the house. Love this little fella.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Felt all Russian towards the end of the day.......2 oz Vodka......1 oz Kahlúa....1 splash Heavy cream.....sitting on the terrace now...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and Happy Monday🙂😷🖖🏼


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

What a good idea, the wife said, make me one too whilst I get the Vostok........haven't had White Russians for ages....like peas in a pod, we are, sometimes...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

seamaster...


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wearing the mini micro bronze nomad 66 on hirsch urbane rubber (the most comfy 22mm rubber strap i have ever worn)




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Just arrived.......and I love it. Such a fun summer watch!


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Double post


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

MM


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Like that one Luis!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot brother !


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Diesels said:


> Did that strap come with the watch? Combo looks amazing!


Much appreciated !


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> PEARLER Ben!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Love his watches and am impressed when someone can pull them off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## JimBianchi (Sep 18, 2019)

Tudor Heritage BB 41, blue dial on a blue silicone strap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

tudor...


----------



## vedet (Jan 8, 2014)

USMC0321 said:


>


Nice, what is this

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

The collection is pretty small these days but itching to add a few more. This one again for a bit. Only in the house for the moment. Because I am weird about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Junghans by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SUMO SPB103J1


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

vedet said:


> Nice, what is this
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Thanks, Kaventsmann Hadal


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos 
BWITW


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Marlin 40


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More bronze nomad 66




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

X Mas


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Tudor Tuesday


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Mighty samurai









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota blue














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w2


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

16610LV


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

6309-7049 on SEIKO Jubilee


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen NY0087 LE:


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Today's choice is the Zenton B43 bronze polished after years of patina. It was moribund in the watch box/case and has roared back to life/rotation after polishing it worn on the exquisite Hirsch Urbane rubber strap


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

New shoes for the Steinhart. £2 from AliExpress


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

what about the strap quality ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus retrospect today, I love that dial and blue second hand


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

A8 again for me. Love the heft of this thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

jhdscript said:


> what about the strap quality ?


It's seems ok to be honest. Will see how it is in a couple of months


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

A lot of bang for your bucks imho


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sumo on today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Trying to get some patina









And switched over to charge eco-drive









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin on a new Zuludiver Zennor Strap.


















This strap transforms the comfort level of the watch. The stock options look great but are not very comfortable. This strap has the simple bold clean look to compliment the watch but is also extremely comfortable.

Super happy to have gambled on this strap.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen NY0087:


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

SNR029 to close out another week in paradise


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This H2o orca bronze variant


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f1


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Oris and Mickey









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😷Friday👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

NB


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watches503 said:


>


That's one of my all time faves! 

Very nice! Is it new to you or have you had that one awhile?

Every time I vaguely consider one I end up fearing it may just be too large and chunky for my 6.75" wrist.

That said, it's looks excellent on you.

Enjoy that beauty and keep the pics coming!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Odd choice to be worn for this mornings cycling ride eh? Not for me.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2O Tiburon with Hirsch urbane rubber














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Note to self, clean off the dried sweat from the dial before snapping picture...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Steely, icy blue.



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Love this dial


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have lusted after this watch and this combo for so long and I am really not sure why it took me so long to acquire this as this is affordable. By far the most affordable watch I have bought in a very long time but I am absolutely stoked! There is something so charming about this combination. Just sitting on the couch and admiring this watch! This is pure joy, true watch love!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Glad I followed the hype on this one.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Little fluffy clouds.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is awesome!


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

YSCO (you only set calendar once)


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*

Here it is. G-Shock GA1000-1A


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

boatswain said:


> That's one of my all time faves!
> 
> Very nice! Is it new to you or have you had that one awhile?
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, my friend. I wish it was 1mm bigger but I can go down to 40mm for certain watches. This watch will fit most people, including your wrist, guaranteed. It's chunky but short lug to lug and never top heavy. If you ever see one too cheap to pass on, do it. You'll never regret it. And won't lose money if you decide to sell.

I had it for a few days. I had the bumble bee version but I'm not a yellow dude.

Call me crazy but I actually prefer this 3 hand version.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Turtle mod on strapcode bandoleer




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Monta OK on Father’s Day.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa D1-500  Today for me


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇🖤❤


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## pswid (Jul 4, 2019)

Scurfa









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy Father's Day to all the fellow Dads out there.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E Promaster today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Ares.


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

LLD









IG thegrailwatch


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

Got this MN type strap for FD today. Originally asked for it to pair with my PVD Scurfa Diver One, but that's put in an unreachable spot now as we are getting new carpet put in tomorrow. It looks like a bomb went off in my house.

So it's on my Citizen NY2300 now, and dang, I think I like it! (I did have to watch a video to learn how to put it on, though)


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good early morning Monday😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Another new strap day.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

San Martin


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

Timefactors Precista PRS-82 powered by an ETA2783 🙂


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

The looker


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

2254...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bronze Zenton and bronze clouds
































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

BB58 on a Monday










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! The Newmark HS "Hydrographic Service" Chronograph gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Seiko turtle ninja on a crafter blue strap


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This turtle with pvd case is original


----------



## misa77 (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misa77 (Dec 16, 2019)

misa77 said:


> View attachment 15237787
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not exactly a diver but....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

jhdscript said:


> This turtle with pvd case is original


What do you mean?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The Squale 1521 50 ATMOS, Onda Azzurro Black gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈💙🖤🌊


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Marina militare




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Monta OK


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

SBSS017 (June '97)


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)

My Tektite and some Mods


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BB Bronze on Scurfa rubber today

The strap is really well designed for the Tudor, beefed up just right between the lugs so no gap.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Got sucked back into the marlin again today, the new comfy strap is a game changer.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

The beautiful one!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

PMMM


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Just received this Certina DS PH200M and I am thoroughly enjoying it. Thank you Kjo43


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

Titanium Citizen. Been my daily for a few weeks. Love it.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Freshly charged before the rains came.








Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD65K3


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

San Martin again.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Getting ready for a little spin....


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Brass Sharkdiver on teal canvas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdrichard01 (Mar 6, 2018)

Amphibian Vostok

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

monaco...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Turtle mod on strapcode tapering bamdoleer




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 15240657


awesome to see this one for the first time. I believe the sapphire is 4.4mm thick/domed? Would you please share a picture of this Aqua sideways to see how bubbly the dome is?


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CottonBlue (Nov 2, 2016)

Orient Nami


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and Happy Wednesday 🙂😷✌🏼🖖🏼

Mini Turtle today:-!


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

Game on! Watchuseek.com editor-in-chief, at the (home) desk with an Ocean Crawler at the moment.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Back to blue with the Tourby Lawless 40


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

psuedo-diver, LOL


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 15240657


I have been searching for a rubber Orange Strap for my grey or blue Citizen Promasters but I cant find the one I want. I have seen a few that look fine but I want the PROMASTER one.

I have the dark blue and black promaster rubber straps on two of my titanium promasters but I cant find the orange or grey Promast straps.

I have even put a rubber orange Barron strap in my cart on Amazon and eBay but I just cant buy it. As much as I want an orange one it will have to be the Promaster one. No matter how long I have to wait. Lol.

Orange strap pictured. Masters in time website has it but I cant purchae from their site. Tried pay pal and diffrebt CC. Wont work on their merchant services.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Landed this morning.



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Certina DS PH200M


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Landed this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats man.

That's a fun looking sharky 

Of course you have a perfect strap pairing going on too


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## YourseIf (Feb 15, 2018)

Ocean one









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Congrats man.
> 
> That's a fun looking sharky
> 
> Of course you have a perfect strap pairing going on too


Thanks! 

I finally have a Sharky small enough for my wrist!  After misadventures with the 40mm version and the Blackbeard. 

Took the Sharky to get acclimated to ocean air this afternoon. 



























Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

The more I wear this watch the more I love it. Believe the hype, the bang for buck on the Kamasu is off the charts. Only issue for me is the small crown, I would gladly pay to have someone mod it if possible.


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Not a diver today 
694C1ED6-BE05-4290-B909-50B0DC130D54 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

I love this seamaster. What is the diameter please ?


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

jhdscript said:


> I love this seamaster. What is the diameter please ?


Thanks. This one I have is 41mm. But they have a bunch of 38mm options as well. For reference, my wrist is just above 7.25".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Going micro for Thursday, Ventus Mori 😊😷👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Karlskrona Midnattssol


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bandoleer day. Just not sure which watch yet
































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

Swapped a couple of times already this morning. Alain Silberstein, and now my Presage Enamel. Notice how the counterbalance of the seconds hand overlaps the O in Seiko?









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Loving my sub 200. Really well executed watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Time for my 1630


----------



## CottonBlue (Nov 2, 2016)

SPDB001


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Desk diver; shoes untied, crew socks and shorts, plus work shirt. Not a bad summer uniform.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweepseconds (Apr 30, 2020)

Summer, Tudor black bay 58 and winter, will be Ming 27.01 and when at work a unique seiko Skx.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

007...


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Yesterday: Certina DS PH200M















Today: Jenny Caribbean 300


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Bradtothebones (Feb 22, 2020)

❄🐟


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sealander









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBDC105


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## YourseIf (Feb 15, 2018)

Seiko 5 on nato









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Lawless 40


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday😷😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

My SHC043 on super Jubilee


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Titan C


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Initiating Friday morning with the Zenton B43 on tapering bandoleer




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## trouble (Oct 30, 2009)

Flawed Navygraf on a skindiving mission....at least it's wr


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Lawless 40


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bradtothebones (Feb 22, 2020)

Baby tuna on bracelet today!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Prometheus Eagle Ray


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Happy Friday all!










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## Bob2b (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Bob2b (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## YourseIf (Feb 15, 2018)

Steinhart









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Day trip to San Francisco bay!!


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

YourseIf said:


> Steinhart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this watch, with one exception -- the bezel. If Steinhart would toss a more modern bezel on there (a la Pelagos or C. Ward Trident), I think it would stand on its own, rather than an homage with a new dial.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Seiko SBBN035 Midnight Tuna on Barton Elite Silicone
.


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Have not worn this one in a while.
But it's so nice.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More on bandoleer


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

These are from yesterday, but its still on my wrist.  (First post on new platform. )


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

On Rubber









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

Well half a day late but still wearing it this morning.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

NTH Odin.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Squale Vintage Master


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

deepsea03 said:


> Squale Vintage Master


One of the prettiest divers ever made!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

CMSgt Bo said:


> With the first WAYWRN thread passing 21K posts here: What Are You Wearing...Right Now! we thought it was past time to close it and continue the fun over here. So, what are you wearing this second? Take out your phone and snap a pic and post it right now.
> 
> So go ahead,


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

martin_blank said:


> One of the prettiest divers ever made!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you I completely agree


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress orca on leather




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

A lost friend....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Bradtothebones (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

N.B.Yäeger Marine


----------



## THErest (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi, new to the forum. I lurked about 5 years ago before buying a Seiko ion monster before my honeymoon. Then I dropped off watches after a couple more years.

Now I'm going for that wrist tanline again. I just got a couple Orients, and photography is a hobby of mine, so here's one from my first watch shoot (that I'm wearing now).


----------



## driver1969 (Jun 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Lawless 40 on the wrist still as it survived the forum shutdown.

A little deep blue sea quest also got some time during the hiatus.

Nice to be back with you folks


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Fishing off the Channel Islands.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD67K1


----------



## mgeoffriau (May 25, 2006)




----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

My lume was boosted by my phone's camera it seems. I did charge it with a UV light just before, but it definitely wasn't THAT bright. Nevertheless, it's a Citizen NY0040 if you didn't already know!


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

wtf


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😄😷Tuesday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

CMSgt Bo said:


> With the first WAYWRN thread passing 21K posts here: What Are You Wearing...Right Now! we thought it was past time to close it and continue the fun over here. So, what are you wearing this second? Take out your phone and snap a pic and post it right now.
> 
> So go ahead,


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Will rotate incessantly these 3 throughout the day


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Seiko Ananta


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

New Seamaster today. I picked up a black one a couple of weeks ago but my heart was set on the blue. I was able to find someone looking to trade. Both are excellent but thrilled with this blue









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Tuesday


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Tudor Tuesday my friends.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rudesiggy (Aug 1, 2016)

Halios Seaforth Gen 3 midnight blue

I was trying it on a fitted rubber strap from an Aulta Automatico. The strap is slightly to thick for the case (overlaps bezel) but the curve is perfect, and from a quick glance it looks awesome! It's also super comfy. I'll definitely use this strap on it again.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings M2 Blue Ring


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas for breakfast




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Squale Vintage Master


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Desk diving....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Halios Seaforth Abyss


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

Today it's my MkII Project 300


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A zoretto this afternoon the 1st






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

the SkinDiver getting some wrist time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that was quick! 

Looks great, congrats


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all...A17330









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen NY0040 on a tropic strap.


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Monta Oceanking with the blue dial that shifts from teal in direct sunlight to black indoors.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Axios Ironclad


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Somewhat of a beater. Not so patiently waiting on Tourby Lawless.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THErest (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

PO


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton B43 today. 12 year lume showing no depletion




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Today marks one week on the wrist with my brand new SubC Date... had to celebrate with a little "fun run"...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Looks a bloody great orange Jolly, plus bezel very legible 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen NY0091 'Fugu':


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

PO


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Trying the 60 matic on hirsch rubber, but quickly settled on the bracelet instead






































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## YourseIf (Feb 15, 2018)

Ocean one titanium









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

BB58 on Erika's Original MN strap


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More squale




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Seiko and a blackberry slushy gose.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Classictimepiece (Nov 20, 2012)

Diver Tropic Friday , my tropical Hibiscus bloomed out on july 3 from a long winter sleep and prune.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Finally our pool is open!


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bbrovold (Apr 24, 2007)

Original Nomos Club (no photo required.)


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

This again:


----------



## DaveSignal (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

It's a GMT, but what the heck.....


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Momentum M50 MKll 500m diver


----------



## YourseIf (Feb 15, 2018)

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadyDrifter (May 8, 2019)

heyBJK said:


>


Crikeys what is that magnificent watch??

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Change over for the afternoon:


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Headed out today with the NTH Barracuda Vintage Black on BOR bracelet.

Y'all enjoy a safe holiday weekend!









Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## YourseIf (Feb 15, 2018)

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to H2o Orca polished , sunburst blue dial














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

May the Fourth be with you!


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

ShadyDrifter said:


> Crikeys what is that magnificent watch??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's an Axios Ironclad (Deep Blue).


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta Oceanking


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ah double post day, why not


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons 








MSR-002-3S


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SLA017


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toy's ---------- Vintage Seiko 5 Moon Phase
FULL MOON TONITE !! ---- BEWARE !!!*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Squale a d Sunday tennis outing














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok K03






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Zilla


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Sunday😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako on Super Engineer today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

2254...


----------



## Slowphiveo (May 1, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta Oceanking today. 

Started on bracelet 









Tried the Monta rubber










Preferred the Nodus/Zuludiver rubber


















But ultimately ended back on bracelet


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Divers 65.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)

Rado Captain Cook with green leather strap from ranpo in China


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

Ventus Mori M-4


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tourby L40 JNT


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

PO...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Fonderia Navale bronze for Monday




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)

Broke out the Navygraf for the first time in a few months. Love the yellow hands, but I have mixed feelings about the "vintage" lume.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Monster


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Ananta
Didn't bother setting the date


----------



## THErest (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sammy









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta Monday around here


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Top right today.

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Have a good day..

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Bit of a dilemma today, what to wear for the next few weeks, overlanding, camping and all that stuff. Roof tent is on the car, a face mask with an automobil motive (see pic, one can clearly see the 911) at the ready.....

The Tag has less lume due to age, has a date, is a quartz, is lighter and has been a perfect companion for more than 20 years......the bronze Steinhart could do with a bit of saltwater for the patina, is not as perfectly accurate as the quartz, has great lume, no date, is heavier and bigger but has that nice tick 8 times a second....

The wife does not take a watch, she says.....

And then what strap...well, I made my choice...(and its only one of the 2)....


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Promaster


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

6:02 am Tuesday and I have narrowed the decision to what wearing








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzoutiger (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

SBDC053


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Explorer tribute


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BB bronze on the SCURFA rubber Paul made for it specifically. Great fit and wears great. Makes for a great summer combo.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

today WORLD CHOCOLATE DAY


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Summer Breeze song in my mind by Seals and Crofts. Happy Tuesday folks


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

New arrival. My first bronze. Had fun looking at the lumed dial last night. 




































Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

May take this off the bracelet soon to play dress up.


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Good morning from Asia...









Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the G-Shock GW6900 tonight. For under $100 new, atomic and solar.... no brainer.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> New arrival. My first bronze. Had fun looking at the lumed dial last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 

I think you better hook us up with a lume shot JW


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oceanking


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Nice
> 
> I think you better hook us up with a lume shot JW












Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

One of my favorites, the Raven Venture 2, polished, electric blue














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Squale


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Bay


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## YourseIf (Feb 15, 2018)

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday. Really love the fit of the Zealande rubber straps👍🏼😊


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Halios Seaforth






























Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Is that the special Zeno diver that only a handful were made sold only in the UK?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

G'day









Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Imbiton said:


> Is that the special Zeno diver that only a handful were made sold only in the UK?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


They made me two of them. Just got them and I am in the US. Awesome retro piece. Look at that dome....










Poor mans Doxa.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok...































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

So sweet. Love the dome! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😷 Thursday👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Dress Orca polished, sunburst blue innner























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

PO


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

A Fav


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

️


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## THErest (Jun 11, 2020)

Ion monster, leather NATO. Kinda noisy, probably going back to sunlight pics soon.


----------



## dm13 (Mar 28, 2017)

The 3 Amigos!
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Scurfa, Shark, and Dog. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*nice diving watch*


----------



## sorinbv2003 (Jul 27, 2019)

Working like a charm..


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia dual tone mod.












































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Dress Orca polished with white MOP




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

2254...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday greetings😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Love this watch - great shot


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

The Sumo chronograph on a vintage leather nato. Have a nice weekend everyone


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sometimes you just have to lean in to the 'flecto


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

OM


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## YourseIf (Feb 15, 2018)

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love this Hecla titanium. 
Finally the weekend  Cheers


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

My new OceanX from Serious Watches, love it!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

San Martin


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rolling on..stay safe all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia































Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Moray Bronze 42mm


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009..


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Squale Saturday


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

New arrival.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This squale again




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue Helson SM 300


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

6139


----------



## YourseIf (Feb 15, 2018)

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## sweeperdk01 (May 20, 2015)

Kills the sub in my book


----------



## jesprocess (Jul 1, 2020)

Awesome looking Tudor!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Latest version Vanuatu


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

YourseIf said:


> Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


Awesome watch. I don't know why people don't like it.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Still wearing this beauty and still loving it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Finally had the audacity to take off the SD38's almost-perfect Ti bracelet to slap on the stock "rubber" and I must say, I like the look and feel. Golden hour sunlight makes the lume look almost vintage, too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

ZRC Grands Fonds French Navy Reissue









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## cwoodyt87 (Jun 10, 2020)

heyBJK said:


>


What watch is that? I dig it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oceanking


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

sweeperdk01 said:


> Kills the sub in my book


And in my book too.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Just been back from the ocean
Scurfa D1 yellow


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton B43 is getting most action since polished and fitted with bandoleer bracelet
































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Monta Morning


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Zitura Compressor
















Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon swap to the marina militare by Nirut Yeenju micro from Thailand , on mesh


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again.....


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

MM300


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ending the weekend with the all black SCURFA DiverOne


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

SPB051 >>


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Heimdallr Promaster


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

cwoodyt87 said:


> What watch is that? I dig it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I apologize for the delayed response. That's an Axios Ironclad (Deep Blue).


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

FedEx just showed up....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Gondar









Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Seiko turtle ninja on a crafter blue strap


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Landed this morning. The Zelos Thresher 500m GMT meteorite.




























Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Indy Bronze, with a 24mm super engineer stainless bracelet left over from an Ocean7 GMT (was moribund/orphaned in the box for years). Presumably, combo matches the gold/silver belt buckle




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

The Alkin Model One limited edition blue dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Smoke 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm still enjoying the Norqain Adventure Sport 
Almost put it up for sale to help fund the blue Tudor BB58... but may just hang on to it


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Franken SMP









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Vintage quartz diver 7548-700C from January 1981. And for best results, mounted on a Seiko Z199.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oceanking









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oceanking here as well


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Same all week.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Still wearing the turquoise. Dog has a lot of toys too.


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

New watch's first day on the job ... desk diving ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

emiTstI said:


> New watch's first day on the job ... desk diving ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

emiTstI said:


> New watch's first day on the job ... desk diving ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Little bit of desk diving here today as well


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Was going to switch but.......


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Black Bay Bronze on SCURFA rubber


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I felt like having a bandoleer bracelet this morning














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Evil Minion said:


> Little bit of desk diving here today as well
> 
> View attachment 15347851


That is awesome! 

Well done


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

Got this in a few days ago but let it sit in the box for a bit. Just opened it up and I'm in love. First time Im wearing a watch other than my 000 in over 4 months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon with the bronze nomad 66 on gecko bracelet


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage on ISO


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Very nice, I have two Zelos on order.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Very nice, I have two Zelos on order.


Cool! Which two did you get?

I also have the MOP.




























Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

New pickup for me, my 2nd Glycine Combat Sub GL0260 according to my digital calipers 10.48mm thick, amazing...


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Imbiton said:


> I felt like having a bandoleer bracelet this morning
> View attachment 15347967
> View attachment 15347968
> 
> ...


Those look REALLY cool. Do the feel too heavy? Easy to get used too?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Not heavy at all, but robust. This 22mm does taper , so even better. The 24mm i have does not taoer and that one is a heavy mother. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Brand new watch a just picked up a minute ago from AD. So damn excited to finally have this watch.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdrichard01 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Cool! Which two did you get?
> 
> I also have the MOP.
> 
> ...


That's one of the best executions of MOP I've seen


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> That's one of the best executions of MOP I've seen


Soft light brings out the best in it!



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

thejollywatcher said:


> Cool! Which two did you get?
> 
> I also have the MOP.
> 
> ...


Ordered Hammerhead II and Abyss 3. Love fatties.

That Thresher is very nice, blew my watch budget, but would like to pick one up eventually.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Ordered Hammerhead II and Abyss 3. Love fatties.
> 
> That Thresher is very nice, blew my watch budget, but would like to pick one up eventually.


Great choices! I like the Hammerhead II. Zelos makes fatties wearable. 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Mako USA



















Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Switching it up. My Doxa killer.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas Cayman this Wednesday














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## YourseIf (Feb 15, 2018)

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

colorblind said:


> View attachment 15349357


Stunning


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Still rockin' this thang. It's making me completely forget the Rolex I purchased just 3 days prior so far. The blue is just so different in person than what I expected. Doesn't come across right in all the photos I had seen.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Such a great watch for the money!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kvam (Jun 18, 2019)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


If you don't mind my asking, what strap is that? I just got the same watch.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Just landed....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Now I understand all the hub-bub.

Sapphire, color that Seiko will never make at 1/3 the price.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

Omega...


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Seiko SPB151



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denvermark (Dec 22, 2019)

blue dial!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Kvam said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what strap is that? I just got the same watch.





https://erikasoriginals.com/



It's pricey tho and there are cheaper options out there. I got mine before the price hike and it was already pricey. 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy the rest of Wednesday😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Original BB 58









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Monday
















Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Tuesday























Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avidiving again


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Reverie Diver (Prototype) - 'Warm Gray'


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

JDM Quartz Diver 7548-700B


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Just landed.
Vostok amphibia Scuba dude.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

A gray overcast today. Never fear Breitling is here😃😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15350555


Great shot Snag

Real tool in action.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tourby










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

I just picked this Christopher Ward C65 Blue up on bracelet and forgot to take a few pics of it before moving the bracelet over to my black C65. The bracelet is really awesome, and I'm a strap guy. For today I have this new piece on a rubber waffle strap, but I'm going to try out some Chevron and nato straps tonight. I also have some nice leather straps for it come fall/winter. I really like this C65 line and I may break down and grab a black 42mm C60 Trident later this year. Christopher Ward continues to impress me, and no, the logo doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I was craving rice today before lunch , so Benarus on BoR Is it
































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

atlbbqguy said:


> Tourby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


total beauty/classic


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

WOW!! I'm drooling over here...

I was craving rice today before lunch , so Benarus on BoR Is it     

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Obris Morgan









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

PO...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

atlbbqguy said:


> Tourby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A beauty??


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Omegamatic









Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Got a Marinemaster!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Vanguard

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200716/5ae82ed9bf7480cdfed6bb5d6366ce88.jpg[/IMG

Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## scak456 (Oct 18, 2019)

New Scurfa MS20 Limited Edition Ti Diver One


----------



## Dgf (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

boatswain said:


> That is awesome!
> 
> Well done


Thanks! I'm starting out trying to have some fun with watch pics and Lego lol.
Check out my IG, link in signature below.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon swap to fonderia Navale Veneto on mesh














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Cosmonauts








Happy Friday

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxzone (Jul 22, 2019)

heyBJK said:


>


What watch is this?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

foxzone said:


> What watch is this?


It's an Axios Ironclad (Ocean Gulf).


----------



## flat6turbo (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still rolling with the Gavox


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

LE Okinawa "Sea Grape" Turtle


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Started Friday with the SKX07 Mod, using a crystaltimes CT043 6.5mm thick double dome sapphire on strapcode jubilee




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## denvermark (Dec 22, 2019)

oops


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday greetings😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Yesterday's arrival.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Super Professional









Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

N+1


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon swap to the Marina Militare, albeit, it has seen no action in the military nor in a marina. On polished strapcode bandoleer bracelet


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

The Steinhart Ocean One GMT 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YourseIf (Feb 15, 2018)

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

boatswain said:


>


Cool watch. I've owned one before and wish I still had it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


> Cool watch. I've owned one before and wish I still had it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks!

It's an interesting and unique watch for sure. But I really enjoy it


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SQ Diver 7548-7009 on OEM Z199


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of the same marina militare














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Good morning from the Midwest!









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

HAGWE


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

boatswain said:


>


I love this watch! I have the white & orange dial. I really like it in black too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Today's arrival...









Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Helson SM300 blue.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nodus Avalon today. 
I'm digging the knurled bezel


----------



## YourseIf (Feb 15, 2018)

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Beetle buddy...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Squale on Utewatchco strap


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Not ISO-compliant, quartz, but reliably waterproof, good-looking, and fifty bucks?! (Lume is weak).


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Turtle









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

SRP581 on Zelos Tropic


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A no-frills Mil-spec Marathon Navigator


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdrichard01 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Tiburon on strapcode bandoleer


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon morning


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Nice MOP dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

atlbbqguy said:


> Nice MOP dial!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Never had one before but really liking it! 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Incredible watch. C60 just arrived.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

So hot we're always at the pool.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Farer universal on perlon today


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

The Simon out at Terra Mar Point.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Well coordinated with today's lounge wear.









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Yema Navygraf. A dip in the lake today did not test its 990' rating....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

With a new strap! Erika’s Original.


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

LLD with a Di-Modell Brown Shark










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SMP


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## customlegend (Mar 7, 2007)

Today's wear.......


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Mid-sized JDM Diver 6458-600A from August 1981


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Monta Monday.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Vacation!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

Winfield MT2 on a sunrise jump today.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Vixa pilot. On deck to be modded with domed sapphire and thicker hour/minute hands




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Christopher Ward C65 Blue


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Certina DS PH200M


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sometimes that little pop of color makes the watch.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Just arrive Doxa 300 T Pro


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Seamaster...nice new orange WDO !!
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Just arrive Doxa 300 T Pro
> 
> View attachment 15356927


Congrats!

It's a beaut


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

In love with this guy....









Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Fresh peppers and cucumbers from the garden this morning...


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh the pampered life...


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Seiko









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Vostok amphibia Scuba dude


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy 😊😷Tuesday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Summer Day = Summer Watch


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CanuckRS (Jun 7, 2018)

My trusty 9F Quartz SBGX261 which has somehow become my daily work beater?!?

Edit: yeah, it's not a diver but it's what I've got on!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

The squale is very beautiful !


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mark24433508 (Mar 16, 2020)

My Kobold seal on an 'Erica' strap.
I have had it since 2005, good times, bad times.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

In the mood for a bandoleer bracelet for tennis game. Went with squale




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Shortest lighthouse in OR.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Squale 60 on strapcode bandoleer














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

MIDO Ocean Star 200 in Blue 42.5mm...


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Just in. Dig the SLA017 so far.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

franco60 said:


> Just in. Dig the SLA017 so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome 

Congratulations!

That's one of my all time favourites.

Enjoy!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😷Wednesday 👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

Tudor gmt is back in the box and 000 is back out. Trying out one of my new Barton straps canvas. Living room lighting is dim but this is their linen white.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

New day, new beach, same watch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great hump day everyone 
I'm loving my Bronze Black Bay and the Scurfa rubber is a great fit and perfect companion for it at the beach.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MeritedCrown (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MeritedCrown said:


> View attachment 15359489


Awesome shot


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to the h2o Orca Dress polished




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

jovani said:


>


Man, every time I see that watch I wish they had made it with the crown on the other side. Very nice though.


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Love this watch on a nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Mark24433508 said:


> My Kobold seal on an 'Erica' strap.
> I have had it since 2005, good times, bad times.
> View attachment 15357795


Love the seal, collecting memories.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Fishing in the S.F. Bay.


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Time with an old friend









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

of


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

It's summer so I am feeling tan. Check out the new buckle that works so well with the trident design. This tan strap is from Cheapestnatostraps. Love their straps.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Snap.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton B43 Thursday morning




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

The tudor is awesome


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great Thursday 😊✌🏼😷🖖🏼


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Seiko SBDC053 on a tropic strap


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hornet222 (Jun 16, 2017)

A blast from the past


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX007 With matching Curved Rubber


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SMP


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swapped to the inner bronze, h2o dress polished variant.


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


>


Nice canvas strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> Nice canvas strap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

househalfman said:


>


Your Lorier looks sharp!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

gshock626 said:


>


Awesome


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Delta Watch USA (Jul 22, 2020)

Delta Hydra, Orange with Orange nato for the day.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Delta Watch USA (Jul 22, 2020)

Sweet! ware it in good health


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Just sized this new arrival (SBDC101) from Seiya Japan with a celebratory whiskey toast. I bought my first automatic watch from them well over ten years ago (a Seiko Blue Spark).

It is heavier than I expected (169 grams, sized for my 7" wrist with 2 links removed). The collars are really short, and it was very easy to push the pins out. Not sure if that is a good thing.


----------



## Delta Watch USA (Jul 22, 2020)

Lovely watch, enjoy it!


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Seamaster


I have this same reference. It's one of my all time favorite pieces. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Tudor black bay bronze


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tbechtx said:


> I have this same reference. It's one of my all time favorite pieces.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

I love its all around low key versatility and heritage


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😷Friday folks😁✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Today it s *Alpha Daytona Homage* for me


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Hydronaut II









Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O Kalmar 2, DLC, Damast Dial, Date.
Some Peoble like Douple D.
I like double double D


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Watchaday (Jul 20, 2020)

My Seiko SNZG15J1 on a NATO from Moose Strap.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tourby again...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of same




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Brunch swap to my sunburst brown Zenton B42 on strapcode bandoleer


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

6







15007

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

2264


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

thewatchidiot said:


>


I like it! Who makes the Popeye watch?


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Crazy Cajun said:


> I like it! Who makes the Popeye watch?


Bamford

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Bungle68 said:


> That's the exact model I treated on yesterday. Now I need to save for it. Such a beautiful piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely save for it. I couldn't be more satisfied with this watch. I actually only bought it 9 days ago myself and I have no regrets.

Just look how different that blue is in different light.. it's beautiful. From just now:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Best sub $20 watch ever?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0151-09L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## brookview (Dec 7, 2015)

Sinn U50T-SDR


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Blackout Turtle


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

PO1...









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15363753


Great strap and color combo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rhorya said:


>


Very nice. 

I love the proportions on the original Oceanking


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

Sinn U50


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The Zenton B42 Brown to start of Saturday


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Mako


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday greetings😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been wearing my Doxa 1200T Professional today so far


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Started off with the seamaster










Then swapped to the Magrette


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

U1


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I posted this in the Alsta thread, but I'll throw one up here, too.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Switching to the 14060M after working all day with the SGBW235.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## othertbone (May 27, 2018)

Shorts


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

copperjohn said:


> View attachment 15365030


Awesome

Nice to see a Laguna


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 300T Surf Check


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K1


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Scurfa D1 on a Borealis tropic strap


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

62MAS Reinterpretation


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod On ISO


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Both today.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Not a diver per se, but a cross between one and a field watch. And it's quartz which is perfect for a hot lazy day with some time in the pool to be expected.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tourby again....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😷🙏🏼Sunday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Orca Dress Bronze on greg stevens canvass




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Imbiton said:


> Orca Dress Bronze on greg stevens canvass
> View attachment 15365924
> View attachment 15365926
> View attachment 15365927
> ...


Great looking GSD strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Sunday all 
Enjoying a little time by the pool and intercoastal


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jdrichard01 (Mar 6, 2018)

vostok amphibia diver. Just arrived. Silicon dive strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

BSHT today









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## jdrichard01 (Mar 6, 2018)

Beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Mhutch said:


>


Great looking Raven!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

nice dive watch


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15366636


With that one... Nothing goes wrong... 

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

EZM...top day all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

reflecting on the Hulk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Axios First Light.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

LONGINES Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

7002


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Little desk diving today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

MT2 today


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

A rare two in a row for my Omega SmP on Zealande rubber strap. Have a great Monday😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

PRabbit said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man, it looks absolutely perfect on your wrist! I'm jealous, I wish I had the wrist to pull off the new SMP.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

This will just have to do for me,


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

kritameth said:


> This will just have to do for me,
> View attachment 15367440


Thanks!

But it doesn't look like you are missing out too much... as that's a mighty fine Sinn as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Azores v.2 prototype in Jamaica...










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

All day with this h2o dress orca, bronze inner




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Jolsongoude (Jul 28, 2020)

Bought new about 40 years ago:


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Seiko "Dark Knight" Turtle on jubilee bracelet with clasp upgraded to bomb-proof version


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

X-Willard










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Navale,


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tourby JNT 40.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tourby again today.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> H2O Navale,
> 
> View attachment 15368549
> 
> ...


Awesome shots Rafy!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

NTH Devilray II.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

My newest piece, off the bracelet on a hirsch


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Seaforth


Every time you post this piece I'm always fascinated by that dial!

So deep and elegant, love it!

And as always your shots are a pleasure to see!


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Fortunato strap (Jul 22, 2020)

Tudor Black Bay with FORTUNATO replacment Leather Strap!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Desk diving for the moment. Later i will go to the beach. 
Seiko Turtle ninja on a crafter blue strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Aqua terra worldtimer on Erika's strap


----------



## amirsardari (Oct 8, 2019)

Seiko Sarb033 for today on handmade leather strap. Pueblo olive


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## gasspasser (Jun 19, 2011)

My skx013 dark mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Its crepas cayman today














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Srq029j1


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Just put it on Erika's:


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my safe space using Kakatalk with a single flush.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Nine1One today


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rickyriz said:


> Every time you post this piece I'm always fascinated by that dial!
> 
> So deep and elegant, love it!
> 
> And as always your shots are a pleasure to see!


Thanks so much 

It's a beauty dial 

Here's a couple looks from today


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Thanks so much
> 
> It's a beauty dial
> 
> Here's a couple looks from today


The bezel just makes that dial come through so well Boaty..plus you can take a bloody top pic mate!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Tuna time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fortunato strap (Jul 22, 2020)

ROLEX YACHT-MASTER 116622 with genuine lizard sky blue strap.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Doxa..be well guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## SANTIAK (Nov 25, 2013)

Armida tool. Absolute lovely!









Enviado desde mi RVL-AL09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Ground hog day. WFH repeat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress polished orca, mop dial




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A new color for nostalgia


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Ready for the beach


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Today it s time for my *Fortis Cosmonauts*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sumo


----------



## gregg (May 5, 2010)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Shirt cuffs made to measure with extra space for this chunk of a watch.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin Blue in Jamaica.










Tapatalk is all natural. Wash in cold water and tumble dry on low heat. Some talk shrinking may occur.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 1200T professional on Zodiac tropic.


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

My trusty work out watch. Funny enough, it's my most accurate watch at +1spd










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

PRabbit said:


> My trusty work out watch. Funny enough, it's my most accurate watch at +1spd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just looking at this watch somewhere on the internet...don't remember where.
It looks amazing.


----------



## Fortunato strap (Jul 22, 2020)

Sekio watch No.5 with Fortunato Italy Corfu leather strap.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

gee, what a nifty diving watch .... not


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

San Martin


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> I was just looking at this watch somewhere on the internet...don't remember where.
> It looks amazing.


Thanks man! It's served me well as my beater. Knocked around and was on my wrist when I thought I was drowning in 45 degree water white water rafting lol. And still can't find any scratches on it. The DLC has been very durable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

116610LV


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Combat Chrono


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The TC-9 on brushed strapcode bandoleer today. It took a few years to find/buy a stainless version (most of these homages of TC-9 come in bronze) from another WUS Member. Thank you WUS and thanks Shane!























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More Tc-9 driving


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth again today


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Running some errands










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Today my Chrono... newly serviced since bought, new crystal, crown and leather strap... have a good weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Sunday with a Vintage Chrono


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

King Diver "Albino"









Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Squale matic on bandoleer for Sunday morning


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

2254...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Here are some nice pictures of the Seiko Pepsi turtle catching the light:


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Familyman310 (Dec 19, 2017)

Ulysse Rose Gold 43mm Chronometer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 300T


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

My Coke is now a Pepsi


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Marinemaster


----------



## dryan_e (May 1, 2012)

Orient Triton, Strapcode Angus J bracelet


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Aggie88 I like the Pepsi colors the best. I've heard of Coke too.
And there is even a Root Beer that I've heard of very recently .


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> @Aggie88 I like the Pepsi colors the best. I've heard of Coke too.
> And there is even a Root Beer that I've heard of very recently .


I've worn my Steinhart Coke GMT for about 5 years. I purchased a Pepsi bezel when I bought the watch originally and I just swapped them out.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

The surprisingly good Marloe Morar


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## maxter (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Fortunato strap (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good early morning Monday. 1st of 2 watches for the day.😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

Yema Superman Heritage Bronze


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

KAS118 said:


> Yema Superman Heritage Bronze
> 
> View attachment 15378102


I would give 10 likes for that watch if possible!!
So envy...

Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Heimdallr Sharkey Promaster


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Diving at the desk again...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

2nd watch of the day. Happy Monday😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Yema Superman Heritage 63


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia 090






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## YourseIf (Feb 15, 2018)

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

heyBJK said:


>


Great blue/orange combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus sea snake day














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)

Had to give the cat some forum exposure


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Made in India and was the thinnest quartz in the world in 2011 at a mere 3 mm thickness:


----------



## Fortunato strap (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😃🙂😷Tuesday👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Both hands... 
















Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm wearing my "trusty" Seiko Pepsi...such an awesome, everyday watch:


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## SANTIAK (Nov 25, 2013)

Squale for today









Enviado desde mi RVL-AL09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Before the imminent swap, good morning Benarus














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tourby again ....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Stay safe.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Stuckx, "the Rock" today


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

Sinn Ufiddy


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BB Bronze on OEM Tudor nato strap


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

MIDO Ocean Star 200 in Blue 42.5mm


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> Great blue/orange combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

This one today....


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sporting the Zoretto Jota shocking blue




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa M.S. 20 tonight


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice 

Mounted mine on Isofrane today,
Light and comfortable. Ti is fantastic










•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Green with envy...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Morning change with this *vintage tissot seastar*


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Genuine ISO watch on a non genuine ISO strap


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

For this afternoon i owned a *Breitling Chronomat Vintage*

*







*


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Quick afternoon change.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

On a Christopher Ward hybrid...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 solar dive chronograph today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Scurfa D1 500 at the lake.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday greetings 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Tanjecterly said:


> Scurfa D1 500 at the lake.
> View attachment 15382320
> View attachment 15382325


Love it! I went down the Scurfa rabbit hole last night after seeing so many beautiful divers on here. I like what I'm seeing from Paul.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota dark blue 1st gen




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)

Not a diver, but I like it.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


That watch is so photogenic! I'm tempted to sell the Sinn EZM3 and get one. Hate to get rid of a watch that's so comfortable to wear though.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


> That watch is so photogenic! I'm tempted to sell the Sinn EZM3 and get one. Hate to get rid of a watch that's so comfortable to wear though.


Thanks! It's a watch that exceeded expectations after I bought it to try. That was 2 years ago.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Breitling Airwolf* for this morning ;-)


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia neptune









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

844076F4-4344-4464-9E7A-F278A04547FC by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## phillyforager (Jan 11, 2019)

Shinola Bronze Monster


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 

Norqain Adventure Sport today


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

someone definitely prefers that i work from home.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Happy Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> 
> Norqain Adventure Sport today


Looks good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Long gone but not forgotten microbrand, still love this one


----------



## strix (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o bronze orca all day




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

H20 6000M


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

strix said:


>


Great photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Aggie88 said:


> That watch is so photogenic! I'm tempted to sell the Sinn EZM3 and get one. Hate to get rid of a watch that's so comfortable to wear though.


I don't understand how the 2 are connected. I agree that the Seiko looks great.
Maybe get it, without selling the Sinn.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

strix said:


>


Please provide lots of details about this AMAZING looking watch.
I would like to know a lot more about it.  
Right now, I know nothing...other than I want to know MORE.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> I don't understand how the 2 are connected. I agree that the Seiko looks great.
> Maybe get it, without selling the Sinn.


Currently, I have a one in one out policy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollied (Jan 23, 2020)

The _better_ BB58


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With one proven A17330..if i bought another SWA..it would be that one..killa piece imho mate..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Doxa..in a office that went to the "dogs" decades ago..
Top day all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This morning it's time to *Professional Breitling B-1*

*







*


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Gozzone










Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Have a good weekend!


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This one today














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> This one today
> View attachment 15385452
> View attachment 15385453
> 
> ...


I keep seeing people wearing these H20s. I may have to look into the brand!
They look GREAT. How do you like it? Is it great quality? Please share details.
I know that Boats did a full review on one model. 
This one looks great.
And the titanium grade 5 one above looks awesome too.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I am convinced you are getting the highest quality for the buck on H2os. Then its a matter of taste of which model you prefer. The orca model in picture has a 4000 Meter WR , just to accentuate the quality of workmanship. For me, nothing compares to the Orca ecosystem where if you have 3 inner modules and 3 different outer cases (these been interchangeable) , then you have 9 possible variants. I also like the new navale quite a bit (i don't own it yet) and I have a blue dial tiburon I enjoy as well. I tried the kalmar and it's too big for my 7 inch wrist. In fact, of the orcas available, I only have the Dress outer cases. But, these Orcas are of the highest quality micro I have worn (at this price range) over anything I have tried since 2013. They are made to over-engineered specs (quality of components and details such as the screws) made to last for 50 to 100 years, way after we and clemens helberg pass on to the afterlife. I could go on and on, but you get my point. Sorry, last picture us a different brand.






































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

HAGWE


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Again...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchTimes (Jul 14, 2008)

Well the pic was from last night but still wearing it.
An uncommon Marathon.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Friday wear


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Fridayeaaa









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tmvle5m (Jan 18, 2012)

SubC


----------



## Andykro (Mar 12, 2015)

Vertigo Medusa









Inviato dal mio BND-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Breitling









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## phillyforager (Jan 11, 2019)

This came in the mail today. I am shocked at the quality of it for its price.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Just trying to decide on the strap; C&B Chevron, ISO Copy, or Zulu Diver 284...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Still rocking my Ennebi


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Back at work...


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Kaventsmann triggerfish #1

Have a great day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> Kaventsmann triggerfish #1
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> ...


Bloody beautiful Ben!!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black Bullet on OEM 3308-ZI bracelet whizzing by









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Turtle









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

NY0100-50me:


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Bloody beautiful Ben!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Scuba dude


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Diver watch with this *Oris Regulator*


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## YourseIf (Feb 15, 2018)

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Enjoying my Doxa 300 with strap change up.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

IT'S FINALLY WEARABLE! 
The bracelet on this 1983 original wouldn't stay closed and I couldn't find a replacement for the case type. Ordered these (a little too new and shiny looking) adapters from Meranom - WHICH TOOK 4 MONTHS TO ARRIVE FROM RUSSIA - and put on this decent enough Speidel leather-backed rubber.
I think the black works well, but I'm gonna look for an 18mm shark mesh.
















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday folks😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

You had me at "double-domed sapphire".


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Vixa modded with Uriel hour/minute hand, sapphire on hirsch urbane rubber














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bes2018 (Feb 21, 2018)

Seiko 6309, 1978 all original except strap.


----------



## strix (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

jdrichard01 said:


> Vostok?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Compressor.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Fortunato strap (Jul 22, 2020)

My old Dakota watch with new braided strap!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This morning is time for my *Fortis Cosmonauts*


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Taking a break from Diver's watches and going mechanical today.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

today


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jdrichard01 (Mar 6, 2018)

nevenkab said:


> Compressor.


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)

Landlubber mode today.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas cayman and coffee- all day long




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Longines Hydroconquest Chronograph* for this afternoon


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BB Bronze on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

@ Bloom



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

strix said:


>


Awesome shot!!!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cayman all day. Needed bling


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Great White STO Samurai


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

My stardust dial 16660









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fortunato strap (Jul 22, 2020)

20MM Green Nylon today!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

I have 36,000 reasons to wear this hand-wound/ mechanical beauty today. Add to that the hi-beat sweeping hands and linen dial.

Lord Marvel Hi-Beat 5740-8000 from March 1965









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

tro_jan said:


> I have 36,000 reasons to wear this hand-wound/ mechanical beauty today. Add to that the hi-beat sweeping hands and linen dial.
> 
> Lord Marvel Hi-Beat 5740-8000 from March 1965
> 
> ...


Amazing!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

rickyriz said:


> Amazing!


Thank you. I agree, it is aging gracefully.

Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

PO...


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

For this afternoon i choose a *Chopard Mille Miglia*


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Zelos Mako for Wednesday. Cheers😄😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My "baby" Dreadnought arrived this morning.


























Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Today is squalematic on strapcode bandoleer




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Casio for today 😊👍


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice evening at Lake Nepessing.


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Love that oyster case

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Seiko PADI sbdc055


----------



## monojoe (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## loudbryan44 (Jul 30, 2020)

New piece Hublot King Power









Sent from my SM-G988U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

At the office: Superior Twin Quartz from 1979









And after picking this up at the Post Office: JDM Quartz Diver 7548-700C from 1981, on original Z199 bracelet









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Little homage with this *Corgeut BB GMT* this morning


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀😷😊Thursday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex BLNR today


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Golden Turtle to start the day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Vostok amphibia Scuba dude


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## TaylorMadeDave (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

PRS-82.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SDc


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeritedCrown (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)

Day 2 with the blueberry fugu. This little guy speaks to me!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Could have been the Oris Aquis GREEN beauty on my wrist right now...but I restrained myself and am going to wait until "the time is right" financially before splurging. So, instead, is the watch which started it all (and is still one of my favorites):


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

DevilRay


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos Swordfish 40


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MuckyMark said:


> DevilRay


Love the devil ray!


----------



## angeleno310 (Nov 19, 2018)

A day of painting...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Life is simple: Pair Red with Blue 

Orient Day-Date










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ForestSpirit (Jul 20, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


>


I love this! What model is it?


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Holidays and Diver time with my *Seiko PADI Turtle*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Sbdc053 on a new Zulu diver fkm rubber


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The H2o Dress polished, blue sunburst for Friday








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

E88CA8E0-9786-4AB5-9397-333F26004398 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday folks 😊😄😷👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Basking in the heat








Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

DevilRay and hockey.


----------



## DrGoode (May 12, 2020)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Dropped in on a local AD this afternoon just to see if the new Seiko SBD 151/153's might be in but no luck. That doesn't mean I didn't act on impulse though. Picked up this cool Casio for a fair price....


----------



## sp006 (Feb 12, 2020)

RussMurray said:


> Dropped in on a local AD this afternoon just to see if the new Seiko SBD 151/153's might be in but no luck. That doesn't mean I didn't act on impulse though. Picked up this cool Casio for a fair price....
> 
> View attachment 15397965


Looks good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

sp006 said:


> Looks good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's kind of a fun piece.


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Sorry. Not wearing a dive right now. Have to read the description better. I'm an idiot! I was wearing this a couple weeks ago when my 19 month old son was checking the water resistance on my Prime. I've been stuck on my birthyear Timex since I got a comfortable new strap as the Nato it came with was cutting my wrist at 18mm


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A Moonphase 7A38 from January 1984










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

In a brown dial mood with Zenton b42














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my safe space using Kakatalk with a single flush.


----------



## Capt.Keith (Jun 6, 2020)

Delete. Sorry did not realize I was in a dive watch sub section. Can't seem to delete it....


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same for the past 30 days....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

* Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys

























*


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Sub today









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## joesym001 (Sep 15, 2012)

SMPc


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What else but my new Seiko LE SPB149


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my safe space using Kakatalk with a single flush.


Great watch/strap combo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my safe space using Kakatalk with a single flush.


Luv that strap as well ! - My team colors !!


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Kraken!









-: God said, let there be darkness - cause we have lume :-


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)

Early to mid 80's. Original owner.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Sbdc053


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Vostok Amphibian


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> What else but my new Seiko LE SPB149


Love it ! 

Enjoy!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Swordfish 40


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Luv that strap as well ! - My team colors !!
> 
> View attachment 15399111


Booooooo LOLzzzzzz










Sent from my safe space using Kakatalk with a single flush.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

atlbbqguy said:


> Great watch/strap combo!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot.

Sent from my safe space using Kakatalk with a single flush.


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Babysitting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

The new Maratec Titanium GMT watch on a Maratac Zulu strap. (Please ignore the scum on the crystal) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Proud to be joining this legendary thread. First day with the SBGH255.


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## DrGoode (May 12, 2020)

SKX173 right now:


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Farer chrono









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

The 47mm Fondale on my 6.75" wrist:


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Chilling after lots of snorkeling with my yellow D1


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

JM252 said:


> View attachment 15400343


I wish that one day GS will make a diver in this size case.

Not sure why all GS divers are 44mm x 15 ft tall 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Promaster BN0150-28E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

vostok






























Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the honeymoon with the Seiko LE SPB149, still on the bracelet though I may switch to its blue rubber strap later.


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Still enjoying the honeymoon phase with my Damasko DC86


----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

Vintage Yema


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Zelos Swordfish 40mm. The teal dial is really captivating. Depending on the lighting, it can look like cobalt blue or even shades of green can appear. It's pretty neat.


----------



## Topper203 (Aug 13, 2020)

Love the day lume!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pepsi, pooch, and pillows. I may not move off the couch today unless it gets sunny. Then it might be pool time again.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk flushing with a single flush.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Today, its the golden bronze h2o orca














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Hiking today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my MS20 on a tropic strap this afternoon 
Just cell phone shots but i like this combo. It's very comfortable.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

YourseIf said:


> Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


Well, would you look at that!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Doxa today


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Seamaster today.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fortunato strap (Jul 22, 2020)

Today is my Tudor Black Bay with Dark Brown thick padding leather strap!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon* for this morning


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Sleek Sea Grape Turtle










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

It's "not a diver but could be a diver" day. Need to find a good bracelet for this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the honeymoon with the SPB149, but on a tropic strap. The end doesn't fill in the mug as much as I'd want. So probably won't stay on long. I'll try the seiko rubber next then a blue canvas.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Untitled by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😷Monday👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

still this one..









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton B43 lume while under a bridge


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Imbiton That Zenton looks pretty GOOD!
how is the bracelet? it looks special too.
(I don't know anything about the brand, but open to learn)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

High quality micro has about 4 models and coming out with a new one 40mm. Owner is based out of Hong Kong. A bit over priced unless you catch in on sale (15%) during holidays. B43 has one of the best lumes out there. This one is almost 10 years old and torches as new. Bracelet is a straight end strapcode bandoleer. This b43/b42 is sort of a smaller/shorter Germano Walter type

Here is the first review on a M45 (their first model) that hooked me on micros. It was my first micro and one of the best









ZENTON M45 Review


BACKGROUND ZENTON are a new Hong Kong based dive watch company who specialize in producing high quality custom dive watches in limited editi...




oceanictime.blogspot.com













ZENTON Bronze 500m (exclusive content)


By TLex ZENTON, who created the M45 , one of the finest factory cased divers I have had the pleasure to experience, now showing us that the...




oceanictime.blogspot.com





Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Continuing the honeymoon with the SPB149, but on a tropic strap. The end doesn't fill in the mug as much as I'd want. So probably won't stay on long. I'll try the seiko rubber next then a blue canvas.


Maybe not, but still a great looking combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

It's a Monster Monday
(Just noticed date's been wrong all day!)









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

atlbbqguy said:


> Maybe not, but still a great looking combo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I prefer how much fuller this one is between the lugs.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. I prefer how much fuller this one is between the lugs.


I agree! I don't like too much distance between strap and case; this one works really well.

In addiction, his hue matches the dial much better than the tropic.

Nice combo!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Seiko SBBN031 on leather...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I agree with the above

How a strap fills the lug space is really important for me I have learned.

That seiko rubber strap looks great on the 149.

For my part it's a Seaforth for me today


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sumo


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

CW Bronze today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A classic with some new school twists










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Bulova Devil Diver


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Black Bay Bronze on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Giving the GS Diver a rest. CW C65 TD on Cool Grey Barton Elite Silicone.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Certified G said:


> Seiko SBBN031 on leather...


Wooww, that looks amazing! Custom?


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Minecraft Omega with the niece and nephews.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday 😀😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

SPB143.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

kritameth said:


> Wooww, that looks amazing! Custom?


Thanks, no, stock watch on cheap eBay leather strap, I like it though!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Certified G said:


> Thanks, no, stock watch on cheap eBay leather strap, I like it though!


Looks amazing!



bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15404192


It looks so perfect on your wrist! I don't think I'm ever going to completely scratch the BB58 itch until I bite the bullet and get one ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

kritameth said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> It looks so perfect on your wrist! I don't think I'm ever going to completely scratch the BB58 itch until I bite the bullet and get one ?


It is perhaps the best proportioned watch I own, 39mil with a slim case is just so sweet.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Modded seiko turtle on strapcode bandoleer




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon with h2o dress bronze


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


>


Hey B. Is that a Hirsch Pure rubber strap? Really a smooth watch/strap combo👍🏼


----------



## jd163 (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I haven't worn the 007 in a while, but an old watch and an old book are a good combo.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Indoor diving again today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

SBGH255.


----------



## trouble (Oct 30, 2009)

They delivered the wrong nato strap but hey,at least matches my swim shorts


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to my Seiko SPB149 on the seiko rubber strap. 



























America


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

@Bloom


















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

thejollywatcher said:


> @Bloom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy schnikes, that strap is perfect!! Do you mind me asking where you got it? Wow!!

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Bloom said:


> Holy schnikes, that strap is perfect!! Do you mind me asking where you got it? Wow!!
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


It's from Haveston. A new release from the Service series. 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

thejollywatcher said:


> It's from Haveston. A new release from the Service series.
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


Thanks so much; it looks great!! I may have to try that on mine.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Hey B. Is that a Hirsch Pure rubber strap? Really a smooth watch/strap combo


Thanks Relo 

That's the stock rubber that cane with the series 2 Seaforths. Made by Biwi.

It's amazing and my favourite and most comfortable rubber strap by a mile.

Usually this watch lives on a dark blue seatbelt NATO, but for some summer water activities it's been back on stock rubber, which is also a great look and super practical.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Atticus Meteora prototype.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto indy bronze on ocean7 fitting bracelet
View attachment 15406324
View attachment 15406325














Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Back to the Citizen BN0150-28E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Squale 1545 on Cinturini Bonetto rubber.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Slim-cased Turtle 6309-729A on its model-designated Y035 bracelet.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

My new *Casio G-Shock Oak*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sal.butamol (Aug 12, 2020)

Was taking a photo of the bracelet.. turned out to be a nice shot 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota on shark mesh




















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Raven vintage


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Lawless 40










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Spent hours in the ocean today - body-surfing depth. Love this watch's titanium case and bracelet.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SeaQuest


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

JDM Quartz Diver 7548-7000 from January 1981










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Friday must include a strapcode bandoleer bracelet


























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

61F84F8E-2661-4EBF-803F-A06442039EF1 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Robert999 said:


> 61F84F8E-2661-4EBF-803F-A06442039EF1 by Robert, on Flickr


I want and now need this watch!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Raven 42 vintage on Eulit canvas.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday cheers 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Friday


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Happy Friday and grilling to all! My SBGH255.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Have a nice weekend everyone


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

DB Smurf, love the all lume dial


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AndrwTNT said:


> View attachment 15409476


Brilliant pic and watch!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Double dip today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Seamaster









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

MuckyMark said:


>


Very nice


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

monza06 said:


>


Wow... Sublime, I love it


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*

















*














*


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

This









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

Currently my only diver. Love this watch!


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday folks😀😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Glycine combat


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

#WifeWatchWeekend


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Spear Diver


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Saturday funday with my Doxa 1200T professional 


















Forgot to post it but had my full custom dial Undone on earlier


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Darth tuna

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

An old favourite for this afternoon.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seikonaut SNKK45










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## noyboy (Jan 12, 2016)

My brand new speedy. Absolutely love it.


----------



## Marty_McFly__ (Jul 22, 2019)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

GG


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Damasko, German engineering for your wrist.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Srq029j today.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Long walk...it's hot!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Turtle
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This morning in *Seiko PADI*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A slim-cased 6309-7290 Turtle on US GL831 rubber strap.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SPB149 today


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

SPB149 is certainly the flavor of the month!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

9937


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon* for this night


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

MIDO Ocean Star 200 in Blue 42.5mm


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

PRabbit said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GS is in it's own class; smacking rolex around all day long!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

FordHammie said:


> GS is in it's own class; smacking rolex around all day long!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha thanks!

I do have a DJ41 I love just as much as this GS. But yes, considering this exact model was exactly 1/2 the price of the DJ, the GS definitely packs much more bang for the buck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Hecla Titanium goodness


----------



## Toad1331 (Aug 24, 2020)

nevenkab said:


> An old favourite for this afternoon.
> View attachment 15411840


A classic...I need to get one!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

A little *Poljot Strela Chronograph* for this afternoon


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BB Bronze on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Got tritium?









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## YourseIf (Feb 15, 2018)

Oceanus on silicone









Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Wearing the Seamaster for Tuesday.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😄😷Tuesday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

STEINHART Ocean Two White mk1 43mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New arrival for me today


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Y035: The model-designated bracelet for 7002 150m Diver and 6309-729x "slim" Turtles









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same......


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Honeymooning with my new Breitling SuperOcean i just received yesterday  such a great improvement from the prior generation i used to bave.


































Pretty good day lume too


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

GW6900


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Doxa dome...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

NTH Amphion Gilt. This is my second Amphion, my first was the original Amphion Vintage with the sand dial


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

PowerChucker said:


> NTH Amphion Gilt. This is my second Amphion, my first was the original Amphion Vintage with the sand dial
> View attachment 15418190


Great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

DevilRay


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

sal4 said:


> White Orient Mako USA today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that one!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The SE "Twilight Blue" MM200 Diver










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Chopard Mille Miglia* for this afternoon


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

009...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Ecozilla


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the new Breitling SuperOcean 


















Sapphira photobombed this one


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Citizen


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon with the micro, Marina Militare on strapcode bandoleer






















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

This gets no wrist time. Don't care for it. So I wore it to swim. Actually fits good in the water.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Just in from Watchbuys Sinn SDR U50 !


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Just in from Watchbuys Sinn SDR U50 !
> 
> View attachment 15419944


Awesome!

Congratulations. That's a great watch


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Been wearing the yellow Scurfa the last little while


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Congratulations. That's a great watch


Thanks Wears really nice, dont know its there until you look down


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

With just a knife and a match I neutered this nato and made it a single pass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Finally learned how to use the slide rule and now I love this thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Back to work...


----------



## Steverice1077 (Aug 4, 2020)

My Ocean Blasted Squale 1521


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The harder-to-find variant of the SKX011, the SKX011K.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Seiko Samurai* for this mid morning


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hmm, just noticed that I must have set the time 12 hours off last night because the date wheel didn't change to 28.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O Kalmar 2 DLC Damast Dial Date









Gesendet von meinem SM-N975F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Packing things for another camping trip...this time with the Steinhart....the Tag had it's turn during summer.....


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto Jota
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Happy Friday, GWF-1035.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Alternating between SPB149 and this.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Raven today


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Desk diving with CW









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

Neminus Xtrem diver


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon with the bronze nomad 66























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Wearing my O&W today. Just back from a service at RGM.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm falling hard for this piece


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## whb42187 (Apr 4, 2019)

556a at dusk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Alternating between SPB149 and this.
> View attachment 15420885


New?!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 15420627


Amazing shot!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin today


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Seamaster ...
Stay well guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Bronze and blue meteorite type of night


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

boatswain said:


> New?!


Kinda sorta. Someone got it new and sold it to me with plastic covers on. So let's stipulate nearly new. Very pleased with this one. Much better than my Helson.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Kinda sorta. Someone got it new and sold it to me with plastic covers on. So let's stipulate nearly new. Very pleased with this one. Much better than my Helson.


Awesome. Enjoy! It's a beauty.


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Gold-themed DW5600










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Farer Leven


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 1200T professional on Zodiac tropic 
No weird squared flat ends here


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Searanger

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

More marlin today


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

SPB143.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

The Archimede 42HTi titanium pilot watch. Made in Germany. Just love this beauty!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok 090. Very "hungry" crown so I prefer to wear right...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Bezel on timer mode for what's on the grill

The Blue 7002-7020 Transitional 200m Diver










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15423794


God i love that beauty Clive
Phenomenal..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> God i love that beauty Clive
> Phenomenal..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Cheers Dave, so do I, still can't stop staring at it!!


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

SKX171 Mod


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Orca with bronze inner module










Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day three with the Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

It's a black bay day for me. Still on the original, 5 years later and still problem free.
















Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Brilliant blue around the house today


----------



## whb42187 (Apr 4, 2019)

The Sinn I was wearing earlier and the AT that looks so cool next to my water bottle reflection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Squale matic on strapcode bandoleer Sunday afternoon























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Orange for today..
Stay well all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

National Heroes' Day with the anthracite Turtle on Crafter Blue strap

Green and grey, the major color palette of our Army, Navy, and Air Force










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Oris Der Meistertaucher*
*







*


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SPB149


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress orca polished
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

LLD...


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Most people think Luminox makes plastic quartz watches but their steel automatics are mighty impressive !


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon swaP to h2o orca bronze/bronze
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Still wearing the Sinn U50 on Bracelet








*


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Breitling









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WatchDialOrange said:


> *Still wearing the Sinn U50 on Bracelet
> 
> View attachment 15426774
> *


That's just awesome!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Blue for the first of the "-Ber" months, and traditionally the start of the Christmas season here in the Philippines.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

tro_jan said:


> Blue for the first of the "-Ber" months, and traditionally the start of the Christmas season here in the Philippines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it...for the price, this one (and this series really) is HARD to beat!
I have 2 of them (but not the same color as you)
Start of holiday season ALREADY!? Wow.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> Love it...for the price, this one (and this series really) is HARD to beat!
> I have 2 of them (but not the same color as you)
> Start of holiday season ALREADY!? Wow.


The white and the blue Urchins are the ones sought after, and consequently, harder to source.

Yep, all the months that ends in -BER are part of the Christmas season here.

Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

kritameth said:


> View attachment 15427326


I'm really a fan of the yellow-tinted display G-shocks.

Now that I only have 1 G-shock, of course it's a yellow-tinted variant.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

tro_jan said:


> I'm really a fan of the yellow-tinted display G-shocks.
> 
> Now that I only have 1 G-shock, of course it's a yellow-tinted variant.
> 
> ...


That's a beauty! I did recently find out from another member on the G-Shock forum, it's supposedly 'frog-color'. I don't think my photo does it justice haha, but I do believe it is a subtle frog-green. 🐸


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2O dress polished, with aquadive BoR
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😁😷Tuesday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Toad1331 (Aug 24, 2020)

Trusty old Casio AMW320r - it's a workhorse!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko 5 Sports with a military, field watch feel.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Fortis Cosmonauts* for this morning. Space watch but with 100m so it s a dive too


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

IWC Portugieser Rattrapante München Boutique Edition

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Tissot Seastar Visodate* for this afternoon


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Tiburon on gecko bracelet























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Low tide...


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

I really like that Perrelet. I had never heard of them, so I went to their website. Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on how you look at it) none of their current models are as nice as yours. ;-)


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

househalfman said:


>


Dry nice. Is that the new version 3?


----------



## Fortunato strap (Jul 22, 2020)

Tudor Black Bay on FORTUNATO Oceania Nubuck Italian Leather Strap!
Fortunato Leather Strap


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> Dry nice. Is that the new version 3?


Yes sir! Much more wearable than the V1 that I briefly owned.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKX399 on MiLTAT Oyster










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Loving the 61 0n an uncleSeiko waffle😎👍


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mattlee9826 (Aug 19, 2020)

My latest bad boy


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

A little late to work today.


----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)

Shirt and jeans 

And my beloved wall clock!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

MK II Kingston


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

omega...


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Aquagraph


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

Borealis Searfarer. Love the colors. Picked this up from WUS seller this week.


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

Love the Omega pics. I am jones-ing for a Omega!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto indy today
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Seiko Lumemaster Superman


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SPB149 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Seiko SPB149 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


Fantastic pairing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

c3p0 said:


> I really like that Perrelet. I had never heard of them, so I went to their website. Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on how you look at it) none of their current models are as nice as yours. ;-)


I agree. They seem to have lost their way in the design arena. I really like this piece. It pushes all my buttons. A no nonsense diver that looks great! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The "rare as a hen's teeth" SKX401 










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## mondi1911 (Jun 7, 2017)

13 years old and still on the OEM strap. I absolutely need a new one but the newer gen are not this deep black like the original on the sbbn011.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## SANTIAK (Nov 25, 2013)

Ball for today. Happy Friday!









Enviado desde mi RVL-AL09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas cayman all day Friday






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Friday with the Titanium Hecla


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy😄😷 Friday folks ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Friday, finally










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Dinner on the beach tonight...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Cheers folks! 

Have great weekends.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Bright, sunshiny day

The 1st Gen SKXA35, with the MOV'T SINGAPORE stamp.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

It's never too early for whisky o'clock










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Enjoying my "old" six digit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

1200t + Erika's MN=Awesome for me!


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Been snorkeling with my Scurfa yellow D1 today


----------



## SANTIAK (Nov 25, 2013)

Steinhart for today









Enviado desde mi RVL-AL09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## jdrichard01 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vindic8 (Jan 27, 2015)

Switched to the blue rubber for the long weekend.

















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Sinn U50 SDR with Submarine in background


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

seiko shogun with ninjas in background


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Always nice to be surprised by that lume as you walk indoor. B-)










#4,155 • a moment ago
Nice to be surprised by the lume as you walk indoor. B-)

PS: I have quite knack for taking my pictures when the second hand is right on top of one of the other ones. I always realize it after posting.
Oh well. ¯\(ツ)/¯


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sumo


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Been waiting on this one for a while...️

SPB143

Finally arrived and I am very pleased!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Classic with some new twists: Casio calculator watch










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Gday all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

SPB149


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Been waiting on this one for a while...️
> 
> SPB143
> 
> Finally arrived and I am very pleased!


That's a beauty B. Congratulations??. Hope to catch your future review?✌???


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton B43 on strapcode bandoleer























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats! Beautiful 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday greetings 😊😷🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

GW-2310


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Oceanking mark 1









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Break time....


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Turtle









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swapped to H2o Dress Orca, bronze case, blue sunburst inner, on maranez mesh























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> That's a beauty B. Congratulations. Hope to catch your future review


Thanks Relo

I am very happy with it. 

The review is underway  though I am not sure when I'll get this one done. I'll post it here in the diver sub forum though I reckon when ready.

Your BP FF was looking amazing today


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Tongdaeng (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## LogLip19 (May 11, 2020)

Hublot Big Bang 44 with the rubber strap


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

Laying low right now with a Hamilton "Cooper"


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Thanks Relo
> 
> I am very happy with it.
> 
> ...


Thanks B. Enjoy it. Was tempted to get this one but priority now is a white dial diver with round hour markers similar to the Omega Seamaster but at 41mm or less.??✌?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Thanks B. Enjoy it. Was tempted to get this one but priority now is a white dial diver with round hour markers similar to the Omega Seamaster but at 41mm or less.


That sounds like a winner. Let us l know if you find something. I love white dials and round markers too. I have a lot of baton markers now and I realize i am missing circles ️


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

We broke all sorts of heat records in LA today but the planned DIY redo of the front patio and garden had to move (or at least crawl) forward so I wisely waited 'til the sun went down and temps dropped to a cool 95 degrees. Sweaty and sore but the drainage culvert is mostly done.


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


> That sounds like a winner. Let us l know if you find something. I love white dials and round markers too. I have a lot of baton markers now and I realize i am missing circles ️


Great minds B??.

The Steinhart Ocean One 39 was the only one that comes close. Dress it up with a black rubber strap and you're good to go. Tempted to get this??


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Vostok amphibia 1967









Послато са SM-N950F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Labour Day Monday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

BALL EHC "Hunley"


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

I received this last week, but a serious medical issue in the family has kept me away and may do so again. I haven't been interested in a Seiko in a long time, but this one is fantastic. The green is gorgeous, bezel action is great and the bezel lines up perfectly. It's very comfortable and keeping great time. At this point, I have zero complaints with this Willard re-issue.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Following up with the cousin 

SPB143


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last pool day....


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Out on the sea with the Seamaster PO which got a little salt spray:










Cleaned up perfectly of course, still for sale in the private seller Sales Corner.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o bronze Orca on mesh
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Cheap and cheerful Casio today.


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Double post! Here's another shot...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Searanger









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Made a trip to the river today, and I promise I took more pics of the kids than the SBDC101 I had on at the time.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AUTOmaniak said:


> Made a trip to the river today, and I promise I took more pics of the kids than the SBDC101 I had on at the time.
> 
> View attachment 15438548
> 
> ...


Love it!

Great pics


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Erroyal Heritage








our locally owned micro brand.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

On rubber









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Tuesday with the BB Bronze on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monchard skytoucher blue sunburst























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)

Citizen Fugu.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Speedmaster


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko SPB143


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The now-rare MOV'T SINGAPORE variant of the US-market SKX173.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MuckyMark said:


>


That sammy looks bloody great with your bezel addition..may I ask where you sourced from please mate?
All the best.Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

I've " loaned" my DS3 to a mate of mine and missed it so acquired this one to replace the one I hope my old mate keeps with good health now and spirits up..
All the best 
Dave


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cayman inside the kitchen pantry first























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Wednesday 😊😷👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX033 Bay Mod


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

DaveandStu said:


> That sammy looks bloody great with your bezel addition..may I ask where you sourced from please mate?
> All the best.Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Hi Dave, Thanks, the bezel and insert are from Namoki Mods. They are from the turtle line up. A word of caution though. They do fit OK as per their blog post but it is a bit tight to spin and for the life of me I can't get it off now.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

EDIT: my bad, realized after post that I was on Diver WRUW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MuckyMark said:


> Hi Dave, Thanks, the bezel and insert are from Namoki Mods. They are from the turtle line up. A word of caution though. They do fit OK as per their blog post but it is a bit tight to spin and for the life of me I can't get it off now.
> 
> Cheers, Mark


Thanks Mark,
Its a good thing that it looks so good mate!
I'll be getting a time coming up to work on a few projects and I hope I can mod my Sammy as well.
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZoSo (Apr 16, 2018)

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## flintsghost (Mar 7, 2009)

My most recent acquisition to my dive collection, a 50 Fathoms Chronograph, that I just traded for used.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Casio MDV102 on something comfortable -Vostok rubber?- I found in a drawer. The standard strap on this has to be in the running for the most uncomfortable ever.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Buen dia

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Today


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Serial birth month and year for these 1981 7548-700x JDM Divers on Seiko Z199 bracelets

Its case design is still essentially being used today. From the 1990s 7002 Diver, 2000s SKX Diver, and now the new Seiko 5 Sports Diver.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)

I threw my new Kamasu on an Erika's Original that I had lying around. I think this will be my daily driver for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Orient Mecha Force


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy😊😷 Thursday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The raven venture 1 today
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

PO...


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*TRANSISTOR TIME !!







*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raven venture electric blue









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H20 Kalmar I Destro


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

Still wearing this. So comfy!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More raven venture 2























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Weeks of poor air quality. 400,000 acres burnt just a couple of miles south. Now we're getting smoke from the fires up north. Stay safe all.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Abalone Shell Dial


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

swissra said:


> Still wearing this. So comfy!
> 
> View attachment 15444737


I don't believe that I've seen anything else on your wrist............


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't think I'm going to take off this new arrival for a few days


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

Russ1965 said:


> I don't believe that I've seen anything else on your wrist............


Haha guess I'm obsessed with it sir. Wear my timex and tissot some days..........you probably missed those days.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

swissra said:


> Haha guess I'm obsessed with it sir. Wear my timex and tissot some days..........you probably missed those days.


I most likely did ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## sorinbv2003 (Jul 27, 2019)

On hike


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Wore the BFK on the rig last night









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Bronze Moray


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Newly arrived Divemaster 42. Not their strap.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

My new (to me -- she's actually almost 50 years old!) Caravelle Devil Diver


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Bronze and meteorite today


----------



## sorinbv2003 (Jul 27, 2019)

.


----------



## mgeoffriau (May 25, 2006)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko SPB143 on waffle strap 🧇


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Waterproof enough for wearing when washing my hands.....and for cooking.....including washing up.......and watering the plants on the terrace and so on....it just might have to do this weekend......


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Spent the day trimming bushes and pruning the crap out of a River Birch. So much fun.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

PO today

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Reflection of the sun through California fire smoke. 









•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Zedd88 (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Bradner, by Spinnaker. Bradner is the surname of Hugh Bradner, inventor of the neoprene wetsuit.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

I almost traded this beauty but now, it'll never be sold etc! I also can't wait to get leather, steel & other options!


----------



## BluGrass (Sep 8, 2020)

SRPC93

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Sub


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This one created by Nirut Jeenyu out of thailand
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just finished cutting down a dying tree. Already miss the pool being open.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


What is that?!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> What is that?!


It's the 200m rated Straton Yacht Racer! A new release that I pre-ordered.

Comes with a see-through handwound Seagull movement. 


















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Always a personal favorite









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Nikrnic said:


> Always a personal favorite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killer color combo!! 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## customlegend (Mar 7, 2007)

Korsbek


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Kaventsmann triggerfish 904l SS

Enjoy your day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> It's the 200m rated Straton Yacht Racer! A new release that I pre-ordered.
> 
> Comes with a see-through handwound Seagull movement.
> 
> ...


Awesome!

Seems like you are bringing in some cool (and of course colourful) stuff to the collection recently.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Seems like you are bringing in some cool (and of course colourful) stuff to the collection recently.


Next colorful one arriving this week...the new Axios Flagship 40 Temeraire!

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Titan C


----------



## whb42187 (Apr 4, 2019)

Was thinking about selling this Precista (Timefactors) PRS-82 but can't seem to bring myself to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Baltic Aquascaphe today. Ticks a lot of the right boxes, this one.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day folks😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Monster Monday


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Orient FEM75005R9 "Mako XL"


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

New today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Airman









Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Salmon










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

Night shift.

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

.


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Raven today


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

SPB149.


----------



## FBach (Jul 23, 2020)

New fave























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## FBach (Jul 23, 2020)

New fave.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😷Tuesday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton B43 on polished mesh
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## FBach (Jul 23, 2020)

Help!

Never considered a Seiko Prospex before, but due to some incredible pics, it has recently bitten me...
Is there any model to avoid? Is there a favorite, or "Right" one to buy? Looking for new.
Thanks,
Frank

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sent my Steinhart Kermit to Germany for warranty repairs due to moisture in the case. Obviously they were hampered by a resurgence of COVID-19 in Germany. Today I received a brand new replacement!


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day guys..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

FBach said:


> Help!
> 
> Never considered a Seiko Prospex before, but due to some incredible pics, it has recently bitten me...
> Is there any model to avoid? Is there a favorite, or "Right" one to buy? Looking for new.
> ...


Lots of options and I don't think there is a "right" one. Several price tiers to pick from and quite a bit of design variety.

I like the Save the Ocean series dials.

And my two faves

The SPB143










SPB079


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Top day guys..
> Dave
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!

(As always)


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Awesome!
> 
> (As always)


Thanks Boaty, shooting you a pm mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Been on since our last hurrah of summer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Can't decide...might have to go naked....


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite Turtle on grey NATO










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Deep Tech


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15452912


Okay man, got to give your location for all the divers! I ruled out a couple due to topography.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

franco60 said:


> Okay man, got to give your location for all the divers! I ruled out a couple due to topography.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


60ºN.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy😀😷 Wednesday 👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Poorman (Aug 31, 2006)

My daily


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Mod


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

PO...


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Just received it
Love the blue


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

CX Swiss Military SW1 scuba Nero. Forget how much I like this one sometimes.

Have a great one!

Cheers,

Casey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Trying different straps with this guy


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

7B0AD3AE-FB7F-407F-9B7F-704A24679A3C by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

artus said:


> View attachment 15453362


Glad to see this one on your wrist Broher!


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Zoretto Jota









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😀😷Thursday👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko LE Sea Grapes Turtle










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Seiko SPB143 on a Bonnie tropic strap. EDIT: oops, I had the wrong time and date. I was too focused on the strap to notice. Oh well. It's now been set correctly.


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

c3p0 said:


>


Excellent combo!


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Tanjecterly said:


> Excellent combo!


Thank you kind sir.


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Omega Seamaster Regatta NZL-32









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Sinn SDR U50 Beachside


----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

I was staring into the fog of the dial for so long that my monitor went to sleep...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sumo


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Sawtooth. Have a great one!

Cheers,

Casey



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Self assembled from OttoFrei.com parts and an old 7750 that was laying around









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Boschett Cave Dweller III to join his Brother


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko SPB143 on Scurfa rubber

Just finished up the review


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

#thORISday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## bruy (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Keep safe, stay safe folks!


----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)

Look what the cat dragged in... well, technically, it wasn't really a cat although the postman likes cats. It's a Seiko recraft SSC667. This solar is a keeper! Extremely well crafted watch for it's price tag. Except for the date window it could do without if you ask me...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SARB Alpinist










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Untitled by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Meet the Beast...

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

#FlybackFriday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jdrichard01 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Seiko 7002-7039 transitional diver. A great watch with terrible lume.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

The more I look at it
The more I like it
I do think it's good

( )

I wish you were here to see it!









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Monster


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New arrival. Very excited about this one!

Have a great weekend!

Cheers,

Casey


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

JLC Ceramic GMT Chrono


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

sgrysdon said:


> JLC Ceramic GMT Chrono
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

MuckyMark said:


> Monster


Sea Monster... Beautiful

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## balistc (Jan 7, 2018)

My new Rado Captain Cook MkIII.

It's a lot lighter than I expected for such a large piece!

Now to find a decent 26mm rally strap for it.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Panda Saturday










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Nivada Antartic - showing support for their return to the market!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😄😷Saturday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Have a great Saturday people!

Cheers,

Casey


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dark Seal on DrunkArtStraps singlepass 

























Love that brushed bezel


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


That's an Axios right? Would love some feedback on that. Thanks


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Oceanking mark I









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko and Seaforth Saturday


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Deep blue recon T-100









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

2019-refreshed Superocean in orange 42mm guise.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## Izlatin (May 5, 2019)

Sinn on Saturday









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

300


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😷🙏🏼Sunday folks. The way of the Samurai✌🏼🖖🏼. Chapter 1.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Rocking my first Zelos ✌


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Baldnyc (Jun 16, 2020)

Hublot aero full titanium from earlier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one all...
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo Turtle


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Dunkin dash this am


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Dinner UX fresh back from service

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Squale Onda this week on rotation


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Hiking with the Deep Tech


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

boatswain said:


>


May I ask what strap that is? It's a very clean look.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Another long day of yardwork.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

cave diver said:


> May I ask what strap that is? It's a very clean look.


Scurfa Rubber. 

Good value and well made. Comfortable. Nice and thick at the lugs then thins out nicely. Close spaced holes for getting a good fit. A tad long if I'm picky for my 6.75" wrist. I highly recommend it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My "like" finger is cramping up after looking at all the great watches from today. 

For me it's a Seiko Sunday, carrying on with the SPB143 on Nodus rubber.


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> My "like" finger is cramping up after looking at all the great watches from today.
> 
> For me it's a Seiko Sunday, carrying on with the SPB143 on Nodus rubber.


Looks a bloody bewdy Boaty!!
That one should be kept in the rotation mate.
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Looks a bloody bewdy Boaty!!
> That one should be kept in the rotation mate.
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Cheers Dave 

I don't think it's going anywhere


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)

A beater...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Bulova Devil Diver









Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Mil spec Marathon










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

MuckyMark said:


> Monster


Gorgeous


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

CE7078DB-58A7-495F-BF7E-20E6B636627C by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne ND513RD this morning


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Couldn't find the diver and coffee thread, so, I'll just post this here. The Tapatalk search function is crap.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Kobold Seal


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Ball master Engineer ll world time diver!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Bliger 42mm Automatic









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> View attachment 15461218


These Russian watches are starting to strike a chord with me.............

Thanks for posting this lovely piece.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

My new watch catches me off guard sometimes in the middle of a stressful day and that is just such a treat. This angle, are you kidding me? That's My watch? Awesome.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

cave diver said:


> My new watch catches me off guard sometimes in the middle of a stressful day and that is just such a treat. This angle, are you kidding me? That's My watch? Awesome.


That's my favourite case profile. I hear ya!


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## FBach (Jul 23, 2020)

Certina









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Izlatin (May 5, 2019)

Flight ready









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

New (to me) 16710









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

A recent pickup.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

A not so common, Seiko Chariot Hi-Beat


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mistertran510 said:


> A recent pickup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty! 

Well done and congrats!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Seamaster..top day all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Few recent photos






























Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


>


Nice just picked up a SPB149 today

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Another day, another Kav.

Today it's on a vintage baseball glove strap from Mott straps. Thanks Neil!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


> These Russian watches are starting to strike a chord with me.............
> 
> Thanks for posting this lovely piece.


What are you waiting for then, come onboard! Thanks and appreciate it 😁


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Can't wait to be able to travel again. For now here's my Vostok Neptune making a travel of its own through the pages of my passport 😂


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> What are you waiting for then, come onboard! Thanks and appreciate it 😁


I'm doing my research currently.

Looking for something with modest dimensions to suit my skinny wrist.


----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)

Join The Ride!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wearing my Buzz Aldrin GMT Automatic

free photo posting


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Devilish honey moon 









Sent from my Huawei P30 PRO using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Bay3


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Cosmos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BB Bronze on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## FBach (Jul 23, 2020)

DS Action, 80 hours....one of my faves.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuesday greetings 😊😷. Great day for a walk in the park. Stay safe 👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SkX007


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## AmbuBadger (Nov 17, 2011)

Just an SKX I modded, had to take it off my right hand to shoot the pic.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow. Another awesome day here. Too many to reply to all of them and clutter things up.

Love this thread! 
Vostoks, SKXs,Blancpains, Zodiacs, Halios, H2Os,MM300s, so Many great watches at such a broad spectrum. Always nice to check in and see what's shaking here. Whether it's the faithful daily posters or someone dropping in for the first time or returning after a break.



Anyhow.

Same old for me


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Prepare to be mesmerised........................................................


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Wow. Another awesome day here. Too many to reply to all of them and clutter things up.
> 
> Love this thread!
> Vostoks, SKXs,Blancpains, Zodiacs, Halios, H2Os,MM300s, so Many great watches at such a broad spectrum. Always nice to check in and see what's shaking here. Whether it's the faithful daily posters or someone dropping in for the first time or returning after a break.
> ...


I'm one of those that drops by occasionally since I only have one diver. It seems like the regulars have a good rotation of divers to photograph!


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

This one today Mako
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton b42 on strapcode super engineer
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko SPB143


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

.


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Custom 6r15 turtle with Haveston IVA strap



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airking (Apr 10, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day to all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Automatic or Quarz-Zeit?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Seiko M705
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

I love the Glycine Combat Subs. I wore the bronze today.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Picking up some Nations breakfast and a pie.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Zilla day today 😆👍


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Yema Superman GMT* for this morning


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

New arrival


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o bronze orca on strapcode super engineer























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Trying it on a new strap - GL0174 Glycine Combat Sub Bronze


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Seiko kinetic Dive Beater









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

CSAR


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Still honeymooning with this one. Have a great one!


















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Did some gardening today


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)

It's raining outside, so has to be a diver!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

TheHun said:


> MM


The Perfection!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Taking a quick snap while waiting for my lunch...Happy Friday folks!


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Sometimes I hesitate, getting one of these on....prestige and so on....but I might get through the day due to my personality....hopefully......and one of these on my wrist....might have to set the time and date on one of them first....great watches......they say...wondering now what T-shirt to...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Vintage-y DW5600 accompanying me to the supermarket










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Might as well finish the week with this one.....


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## FBach (Jul 23, 2020)

Mido today.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Phoibos Blue Meteorite


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Seiko 5 SNK803
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

Seiko SBDX017 on cheap canvas strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Monster


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Swapped with the wife...mine now for a day...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Beauty!
> 
> Well done and congrats!


Thanks so much, really enjoying it. Not sure which is the keeper though, navy or gilt.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

househalfman said:


>


Great shot on the Lorier. What strap are you using?

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

mistertran510 said:


> Great shot on the Lorier. What strap are you using?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's the WatchSteward strap in Navy; matches the dial reasonably well.


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

househalfman said:


> Thanks! It's the WatchSteward strap in Navy; matches the dial reasonably well.


Good to know! Love the texture on it.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Just received this -- what a way to start the weekend!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko 7002-7039 200m transitional diver with the still-fresh red DIVER'S 200m text










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

All the mm300s on here today...

I'll settle for the 143 again for now.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Steinhart Special Limited Edition 2011 for Russian watch forum Black Sea GMT WR300m
all time accuracy 0+1 spd in 6 positions for mine piece 003/111


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## SPfrom1973 (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos

















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Polished h2o dress orca
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New strap. Have a great rest of the weekend!

Cheers,

Casey


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

kca said:


> New strap. Have a great rest of the weekend!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Looks great on that strap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BB Bronze


















Should it stay it 
Or
Should it go now...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor BB Bronze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go imo nothing wrong with it.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

garydusa said:


>


What a fabulous picture of a lovely watch !!!!!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## FBach (Jul 23, 2020)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

One of a kind. Custom Kav360.









Have a great weekend all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Bendodds360 said:


> One of a kind. Custom Kav360.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bloody beaut Ben!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys















*


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor BB Bronze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best bronze watch imho! Love thr color of dial and bezel insert! Great!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

2020 Nautic-Ski


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor BB Bronze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're no longer vibing with the bronze, I'd move it along. Plus, that money could be put towards the newly updated submariner...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday Sweet Sunday afternoon. Cheers 😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jack1775 said:


> If you're no longer vibing with the bronze, I'd move it along. Plus, that money could be put towards the newly updated submariner...


That is what I need the money far indeed


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko Sunday










Getting ready to take the plunge ️


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tourby










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The other h2o dress orca polished blue sunburst dial























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

1200t on Erika's


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

This one again - relatively thin for a diver and very comfortable.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Watches503 said:


>


Ha Luis!! Nearly got your name on the dial mate..hope your well.
All the best in jest!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Brey17 said:


> View attachment 15472990


I love the looks of this watch!


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Heard that the PADI SBDC055/ SPB071 has been officially discontinued.

I'm one of the lucky ones to have this in my collection.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

It's time to dive into a big ol' bowl of Count Chocula...


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

🍊


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)




----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

Sent from an undisclosed location


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Soxa 6309-7040


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Squale 1521 Fumoso:


----------



## customlegend (Mar 7, 2007)

Resco


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

🌊￼￼


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Yema Superman GMT*


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

customlegend said:


> Resco
> 
> View attachment 15474282


I love it


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vintage Omega Seamaster chrono


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tourby at the beach...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetokill (Sep 15, 2006)

As I do not see myself being around water for the foreseeable future I thought I'd try the SKX007 on leather


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

🌈


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas cayman Tuesday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello watch lovers??✌???. Took a chance on a red dial on KS with the DiRenzo Eclipse Red, and without any great expectations. But overwhelmed on how well made this watch is particularly the fit on my 6.5" wrist. Great job Sergio????.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

100m waterproof leather strap...how one puts a depth rating on a strap is beyond me (Di-Modell Jumbo).


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Ha Luis!! Nearly got your name on the dial mate..hope your well.
> All the best in jest!
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Hahaha thank you so much !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seals on rubber for the debates 
Gonna be fun


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Casio G-Shock Rangeman*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

tbechtx said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Sugman said:


> 100m waterproof leather strap...how one puts a depth rating on a strap is beyond me (Di-Modell Jumbo).
> View attachment 15475521


I have a Di-Modell Rallye strap. I haven't been anywhere near 100m but I do get mine soaking wet and it's shrunk about .5mm in the width. Other than that it still looks like new.


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Rainbow Diver


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday greetings for the last day of September 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun again....


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas cayman most of this week























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Glycine Combat Sub GL0260


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

heyBJK said:


>


Wow, what a great capture of the colour.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Ready for snorkeling. Scurfa yellow D1


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

ZELOS HAMMERHEAD TITANIUM SUBMARINE 1000M Lim.Ed. 80pz.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

MuckyMark said:


> Wow, what a great capture of the colour.


Thank you! The green is beautiful, especially in person.

Komodo this morning.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Raven vintage


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

#thORISday !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Korsbek day.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Arctic Camo


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca blue sunburst on strapcode super engineer 2























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Desk diving today


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot. Great watch.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Great shot. Great watch.


Plus if I may add..
Great looking location!!( but that's what you meant boaty..foot in mouth by me again!!)
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still rolling with the SPB143. I guess I like it


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Great shot. Great watch.


Thanks. Got lucky with the lighting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Not a diver today....
BEBD7B3F-F1C6-4AA5-BC89-D40ECC279B49 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

DaveandStu said:


> Plus if I may add..
> Great looking location!!( but that's what you meant boaty..foot in mouth by me again!!)
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Trying to enjoy a couple of days on the South Carolina coast, but work is not cooperating.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

atlbbqguy said:


> Trying to enjoy a couple of days on the South Carolina coast, but work is not cooperating.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

aw17 said:


> View attachment 15479546


Nice GMT watch. How's the accuracy been for you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Three options for your amusement (and mine. ;-))


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

atlbbqguy said:


> Nice GMT watch. How's the accuracy been for you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx. Good enough for me. About 10 sec/day


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

HAGWE


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Certina DS PH200M on tropic strap


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Brand new today. Noticed the brown hue from the black dial when brown leather band is on it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Desk diving with the








blood moon..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Vostok Amphibia marks the spot 😜


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oceanking
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

Enjoying the (almost) fall weather in Prospect Park, Brooklyn










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

6105-8000 from 1968









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

PO...


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SCURFA DiverOne


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Today's grill timer....


----------



## Spursfanjb (Apr 2, 2020)

Batman SKX mod and I know the gmt is useless.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy Saturday.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Away for the weekend









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa Poseidon


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

tough decision today, they fight all the time.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just this ol' thing


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

heyBJK said:


> Today's grill timer....


Love all the colors, on the watch and the grill!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko Saturday


----------



## Griff_Doge (May 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy 😊😷Sunday🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼 Folks👍🏼


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Went for a morning stroll with the "Black Bullet" on its OEM 3308-Z bracelet










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Love all the colors, on the watch and the grill!


Thanks! Chicken, sweet peppers, and onions (later put over rice).

C65 Trident this morning...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Sub


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Seiko SBDC053


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Brequet Transatlantique









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Afternoon with the very underrated Ray II....


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tonight with m.m. by Nirut Jeenyu
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

I was wearing these at the Omega boutique in St Louis! They were a great staff, very down to earth. Lots of glam in the gold diver!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Casio Rangeman DW-9400*
*


  




*


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A little yellow energy to start this week


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Christopher Ward C65 Blue:


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday pm😊😷👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

Wonderful day for desk diving.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

7 years still going strong ....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Zenith 680 ultra thin.... beauty

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tourby L40 JNT.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Damn I'm tired. Time to be done today.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

sgrysdon said:


> Zenith 680 ultra thin.... beauty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this really a diving watch?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

New today!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

1980 CWC 'Fatboy' G10.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Monochrome DW6900










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Direnzo DRZ_03 'Eclipse' black w/ date. It arrived yesterday so I was excited to get home from the office and check it out. I tried it on the bracelet, nato, and tropic rubber strap. You don't even need a tool for these change outs, the bracelet pops right out, it is such a cool design! This morning I've got it back on the bracelet:


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

GWF-A1000 Frogalog.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Trying something different with my new Dartmouth. On an Erika's Original "Original".
I had this one unused in the strap box, and it seems to be right at home on this piece. Full blown military issue vibe, and very comfortable too.










(My wife calls this exercise of constantly changing straps "playing dressing up Barbie"...)


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Sinn U50 SDR


----------



## MDFL (May 14, 2014)

AT Skyfall










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monchard skytoucher blue
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Yamidan (Jan 24, 2019)

A bit of a weird one. A Seiko 7002-7010 that I machined to fit a screw down crown and tube, then adapted an NH35 with the original 7002 date wheel and modified the click spring so the date lines up with the window on a [email protected] dial, then fitted a later 7002-7001 150m dial. Then after all that, i fitted a case back from an old quartz diver because I liked the old style wave logo. A proper parts bin special but it's accurate and strong.


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Yamidan (Jan 24, 2019)

Blackdog said:


> Trying something different with my new Dartmouth. On an Erika's Original "Original".
> I had this one unused in the strap box, and it seems to be right at home on this piece. Full blown military issue vibe, and very comfortable too.
> 
> View attachment 15486528
> ...


Nice!! How do you find the strap BTW? I've been thinking of getting one but the buckle/hook thing has been stopping me.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus Bronze Wave


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day guys..boiling hot here..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

@DaveandStu

Pretty bloody warm here in the western suburbs of Brissy too.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes..would that be around Jindalee/ Kenmore way?


Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon*
*


  




*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Yes..would that be around Jindalee/ Kenmore way?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Close...

Are you ex-Brissie?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> View attachment 15487773


Sensational picture 👌


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Hydra


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


> Sensational picture 👌


Appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Russ1965 said:


> Close...
> 
> Are you ex-Brissie?


Parents were, I've been on the coast since they moved up in 60's


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Appreciate it, thanks!


Thanks too!! Underwater photography by -2 meters only


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This fall morning Tourby Blue L40.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Direnzo DRZ_03 'Eclipse'


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

From formal to dress down.
Approve?









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Helson Sharkmaster 300 on UncleSeiko Flat Link US1035

I was not sure, but it fits the Helson - for me, with this the hommage is perfect!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

About to go diving into this frappe.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Brand new to me in the mail just yesterday. Honeymoon commenced.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow- that is a nice combo. It looks great!!



a to the k said:


> Helson Sharkmaster 300 on UncleSeiko Flat Link US1035
> 
> I was not sure, but it fits the Helson - for me, with this the hommage is perfect!
> 
> View attachment 15488505


----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

ARAGON Divemaster 42 Automatic









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

scoobadood









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tomazpd (Sep 14, 2020)

Vacations!


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Watch has a plain face, it's showing the reflection of the side of our house. Fairly inexpensive Horween chromexel strap works pretty well with this, tempted to explore a shell cordovan strap.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 300T Pro at Del Mar ,CA


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Still the one...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## szydlm (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Hydra
> 
> View attachment 15487799
> 
> ...


I Love that one Rafy!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

PM wear:


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

Have an Orange day


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

[Deleted as not a dive watch...LOL]


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Been wearing the anthracite Turtle for the past couple of days










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS Irukandji


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Oris Der Meistertaucher Regulateur* for this afternoon


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

The new Zelos:


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning folks😄😷😊. Mini T today👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett CD III


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas cayman today























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Glycine Combat Sub Bronze GL0174


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SPB143 back on bracelet


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Gloomy, wrong date kind of morning

Seiko JDM Quartz Diver from 1984










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday folks 😄😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Just picked this up. Liking it so far.
Laco Squad Himalaya
Had to post this one. Still wearing it from yesterday and I didn't snap this one until the end of the day. Not many days left like this where I live still this year....


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Really been digging this combo. Dog's not impressed. Been a ruff week. Haha. Sorry.

Have a great start to the weekend!

Cheers,

Casey


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

124060


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Direnzo DRZ03 'Eclipse'


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Polished h2o orca on strapcode super engineer 2
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Hecla Titanium to start the weekend


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

The times they are a-changing...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Pegasus Mecurio







*


----------



## tamgiacvang (Oct 10, 2020)

Great watch


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Strap swapping time.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Have a good weekend y'all ✌


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday folks 😀😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Papi's Omega Seamaster Chrono on the new TheTropicStrap


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Deep blue mil-Ops T-100

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Time to mo dee lawn.


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## BluGrass (Sep 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

PO 8500

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chocodove said:


>


She is a beauty  congrats


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the BLNR for the evening, we are gonna hit a Spanish restaurant for dinner tonight and it's one of my favorite place to go so the Batman had be part of the action


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

brutal watch for a brutal day


----------



## SweetPaul (Dec 1, 2019)

Can't take this one off! ?


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Looked like a beach day across the dive watch board. Let me add this!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

My dogs' favorite throw


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Old Vostok Komandirskie


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Capping off the weekend with this piece. Hope you folks enjoy the remainder of your weekend 👊


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Russ1965 said:


>


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Some days you're happy to have a grab and go.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TheHun said:


> Sub


Stunning


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The new SCURFA DiverOne ND713TI  so light. 56g head only


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Franken SMP300. Hicking today









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

sgrysdon said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Surf 'n turf timer...


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Bell Diver 1


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mid morning change:


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

Went with the Unimatic. Feeling sort of tactical vibes.









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Longines HydroConquest Chronograph*


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Canning Tomatoes with a Vintage Diver


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Hecla titanium on the oem gutter rubber


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seamaster today.

When does "older" turn to "vintage"?


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Please ignore the date. Have a great start to the week!

Cheers,

Casey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Sinn U50 SDR at the Beach


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Posted elsewhere, but the divers forum is home...


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

ii


----------



## EBasil (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
My first red/burgundy watch and am lovin' it 👌


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Mido Ocean Star Decompression Timer 1961 200m Lim.Ed. 286\1961


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

EBasil said:


> View attachment 15496876


I had one and liked the design very much. The quality of some components? not so..I had to flipp it due my small wrist.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15496311


Superb picture !!!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 15496419
> 
> View attachment 15496405
> 
> View attachment 15496384


My favourite Spinnaker


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Raketa Marine 24h* for this morning


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

[QUOTE = "Russ1965, post: 52497548, członek: 246927"]
Wspaniałe zdjęcie !!!
[/ZACYTOWAĆ]
Thanks bro 👊


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

All the best guys 
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday 😀😷👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼. DiRenzo DRZ 03 Blood Moon🔴


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Skindiver


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Zlatoust Agat 192-ChS


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Just arrived, and on wrist for a test run.

Heimdallr Monster HMSF01-5L


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Is this model a custom one? Thanks


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

arkolykos said:


> Is this model a custom one? Thanks


It is a watch designed here in the Russian watches forum

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> It is a watch designed here in the Russian watches forum
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Do you have any more details on that? Looks great..


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

arkolykos said:


> Do you have any more details on that? Looks great..


WUS Russian forum project 2016 rebooted


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Vixa hybrid on super engineer 1 polished
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Sinn U50 SDR at the Beach
> 
> View attachment 15496575


Where is the triple like button?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth


----------



## szydlm (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

RLG Atlanticus


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Some beautiful pieces posted up by all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Lights out folks


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15497954


What a clever shot !

Well done


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Save the turtles!































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Corgeut Black Bay GMT* for this morning


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Chronomat
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

New toy just landed. Such a beauty....


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

1AF31827-C16E-4025-B9B4-D166A82C71C6 by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX033 Bay Mod


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

End of the day - phew!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monchard skytoucher









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

omega...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

NTH DevilRay


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MuckyMark said:


> NTH DevilRay


Great bezel, like a lot of the orsa's had, great shot mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

My previous 2 were 3 handers, though to me it feels a tad small the shape of case always wins me back.
All the best guys
Dave
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

TheCowWatcher said:


> View attachment 15500285


Stunning piece! Is that the Titanium 42mm version?


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

Taking the Yema Bronze GMT out for a stroll...


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

I fell in love with this piece after just a day...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Stunning piece! Is that the Titanium 42mm version?


Yes


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀😷 Thursday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

A beautiful day, with a cowboy on a 120-yr old bike.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Searanger
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

The strangest Daytona knock off chrono with a weird backstory.
















Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## mich.g.pan (Oct 10, 2018)

Wittnauer. Miyota movement.









Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Tomorrow.....whatever that is in what ever timezone...


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SeaDweller


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Crepas cayman all day today
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Atlanticus again.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The latest true diver from Tissot..


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Friday *Fortis Cosmonauts *


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Not mine but I have a chance to wear this piece for the whole day!


----------



## icelia (Oct 16, 2020)

Grégoire said:


> Taking the Yema Bronze GMT out for a stroll...
> 
> View attachment 15500514


This appears to be a 39mm from the placement of the date window, what size is your wrist if you don't mind?
Also, you wouldn't happen to be willing to let someone try that watch on before you send it back would you?
I backed the GMT and really need to be sure which size works best for me, as I intend to wear it for decades.

-Ezra


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Have a great weekend!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeC (Jun 20, 2010)

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy 😀😊Friday and stay safe😷😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Mido Ocean Star Decompression Timer 1961 LE


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Khuraburi









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Friday! BSH Bay


----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Citizen Blue Angels AT8020-54L
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

PRS-29B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)

2254...


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## SweetPaul (Dec 1, 2019)

GWB5600AR-1 😍


----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

icelia said:


> This appears to be a 39mm from the placement of the date window, what size is your wrist if you don't mind?
> Also, you wouldn't happen to be willing to let someone try that watch on before you send it back would you?
> I backed the GMT and really need to be sure which size works best for me, as I intend to wear it for decades.
> 
> -Ezra


It's the 39mm on my 7.5 wrist.

It's a real beauty, you'll definitely enjoy it.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Turtle ....top day to all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

tbechtx said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to catch an edge of that beautiful purple AR in your pic.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> You have to catch an edge of that beautiful purple AR in your pic.


I should! The AR on this piece is spectacular!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

tbechtx said:


> I should! The AR on this piece is spectacular!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which is very rare on a Hamilton. Show it off.


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

Good morning


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Pool today for my 6000m diver LoL... ?


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca's turn today
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday greetings 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Beating first snow of the year with a Camo Turtle


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The upgraded shroud really does make a positive difference on this.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne titanium


----------



## Guillermo Pelaez (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Which is very rare on a Hamilton. Show it off.


Gotta love that gorgeous AR! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

tbechtx said:


> Gotta love that gorgeous AR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There ya go!!! Love it!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

I was itching to wear this beauty again today. Love the pop when the sun hits the dial.


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

ORIS ..65.........................part deux


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> Beating first snow of the year with a Camo Turtle


Winter is coming.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Showing off a bit on Sunday.....giving it large....all nice and shiny...must not forget to set the time...


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Happy Sunday folks! Hope everyone is resting well and staying safe.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

What's cookin', good looking?



















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Laco Squad Himalaya


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SCURFA DiverOne


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Monster


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

After the all shiny Russian on Sunday back to the dirty and scratched Swiss/German again....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday folks😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Beautiful Sunrise this morning


----------



## tamgiacvang (Oct 10, 2020)

Good Mỏning!


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD67K1


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Wife and I out enjoyin the town today.


----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Laco Squad Himalaya


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

On the hunt for the "perfect" strap...


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Fergfour said:


> On the hunt for the "perfect" strap...
> 
> View attachment 15507785


As am I. May I ask what strap you are wearing in this photo. Looks very good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

atlbbqguy said:


> As am I. May I ask what strap you are wearing in this photo. Looks very good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Barton silicone.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Fergfour said:


> Barton silicone.


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

RLG


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seals and Russell's Reserve SIB


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Kaventsmann evo 360 today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Casio G-Shock GA-2100* for today


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Friends since more than 20 years...I don't even notice it when it's on my wrist


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Some desk-diving requires 600m WR....


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## trouble (Oct 30, 2009)

Same old, same old
















Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Got called away yesterday so here's the watch I was wearing.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Direnzo DRZ_03


----------



## YourseIf (Feb 15, 2018)

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Aragon Divemaster meteorite.
























Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> View attachment 15508619


What is this flashlight with numbers??
Details please.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

mydemise said:


> Direnzo DRZ_03
> 
> View attachment 15508931
> View attachment 15508934
> ...


Great looking watch. I just received the BLUE one...with a date of course, that the second hand eclipses...so cool. (I didn't receive the matching leather strap by mistake...but Sergio apologized and said that he will mail it out to me). I debated whether to get this awesome black/grey one OR the 2 tone blue one, but in the end I felt that the blue was more special. They are both great.
If they were sweaters, I would definitely get them both ! Enjoy it. And great pictures BTW.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm wearing the Seiko sea urchin pepsi today.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New arrival. Happy to have a turtle back in the collection after a while without one. I'm a blue watch guy and this one delivers. Upgrades to these turtles are an added bonus.

Was deciding between this and the new Manta edition. My 12 year old daughter helped me choose. This won out for blue bezel, blue lume and perhaps most importantly Great White sharks.

Great whites remind us of our annual summer vacations to Chatham, MA on Cape Cod which has been a hot bed for them in recent years due to the large seal population.

Guess this one's a keeper as it falls under the sentimentals category 

Have a great one!



































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A micro watch out of thailand on a polished strapcode bandoleer bracelet
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@kca That is such a special, awesome blue dial. I love it. I have the "regular" Seiko shark turtle...
same great dial, but without the magnifying glass date window. Enjoy it.
---
@Imbiton WHAT a nice looking bracelet! Wow!


----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> A micro watch out of thailand on a polished strapcode bandoleer bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

I love taking pictures of this watch. Probably my most photogenic. 
You may have a better looking watch, but not by a whole lot.









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

SKX173 bead blasted with Murphy bezel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> What is this flashlight with numbers??
> Details please.


It's Steeldive 62MAS (homage). NH35 auto, 316L steel w/ domed sapphire crystal. Snatched this from AliExpress. You can read on 'Best of Ali-Xpress' page under Affordable Section as there's a good number of interesting finds in there.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

HAQ Grail
JDM Seiko Diver SBCM023 with the 8F movement/ perpetual calendar



















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> A micro watch out of thailand on a polished strapcode bandoleer bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First time I see this one, looks great


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Superdome Helberg CH6


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Glycine Combat Sub Bronze: Blue. GL0174


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

and some crazy fog this morning.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

CW on a nato


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

PowerChucker said:


>


GORGEOUS watch...I will own soon...November.
Just have to decide if I want the white background date wheel like yours,
or the black date wheel, which matches the dial. I think I like the black one better,
but they both look good. Is the bracelet comfortable??
Thanks
I will be getting the tobacco and whiskey leather straps for it as well.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JLS36 said:


>


Awesome pic! I love the look of the curve.
I haven't really looked into this brand...yet.
Should I? Do you love it?
Thanks.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> Awesome pic! I love the look of the curve.
> I haven't really looked into this brand...yet.
> Should I? Do you love it?
> Thanks.


I love It. I think it's the best watch to be released in recent memory. It's affordable, it looks amazing, it's from a brand that is easy to bond with. Highly recommend.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> I love It. I think it's the best watch to be released in recent memory. It's affordable, it looks amazing, it's from a brand that is easy to bond with. Highly recommend.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


WOW...that's quite a recommendation. O.k. I will check out their website,
and start to look into it. Thank you!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@JLS36 They ONLY seem to have 1 model: the Fairwind.
The color anthracite/slate grey seemed awesome on this review of the Seaforth:




And on the website, it does show a picture of a Laguna that is the color anthracite/slate grey...
but it doesn't look quite as good as the Seaforth, and neither seems available.








HALIOS - Dive + Sport Watches


HALIOS Watches is a boutique watch company located in Vancouver, Canada.




halioswatches.com




Please advise / help.
I am not opposed to getting one in excellent condition, but would prefer a new one.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Sammy at the oceanfront


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Latest one


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Orrie









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Speedy CK Pulse today...


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Poljot Strela Chronographe*
*


  




*


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> @JLS36 They ONLY seem to have 1 model: the Fairwind.
> The color anthracite/slate grey seemed awesome on this review of the Seaforth:
> 
> 
> ...


Stay in top of halios website and Instagram, he said he was doing another run of Seaforth's soon.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

Wearing a GMT at French Press time!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Late arrival but its the thought that counts.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great Thursday 👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> GORGEOUS watch...I will own soon...November.
> Just have to decide if I want the white background date wheel like yours,
> or the black date wheel, which matches the dial. I think I like the black one better,
> but they both look good. Is the bracelet comfortable??
> ...


Congrats! you will Love it! Its a chunkster, but very comfy due to the sharpply curved lugs. The bracelet is quite comfortable for its size, and has a bunch of micro holes to get a good fit. 
This one is my second Vanuatu, this one has the white date wheel, and my other one had the black date wheel. in my opinion the white looks better because it helps the symmetry of the dial with the white date window helping to reproduce the shape of the 6:00 hour marker. The black date wheel looks awesome, but the dial looses a bit of marker symmetry in my opinion.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

wore my Omega today.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15512326


GREAT looking watch. I love the 2 tone. Amazing click, click, click of the bezel action...like opening a safe. I still have the racing green in the back of my head. Tapered bracelet...I'm not used to.
Do you love it? I might still get the green one day from the AD. He said that he's around, whenever I'm ready.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> Stay in top of halios website and Instagram, he said he was doing another run of Seaforth's soon.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I wrote him (what's the owner's name) an email, asking him when the new run of Seaforth will be out, and if he will have that awesome color: anthracite/slate grey, and if there will be a bracelet option, and if I can pre-order it. The online contact form, I guess didn't go through. Thanks


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Christopher Ward C60 Sapphire. Quite the chameleon this one, depending on the light, it really takes on different character from grey to blue to dark blue.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Prometheus Baiji









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> GREAT looking watch. I love the 2 tone. Amazing click, click, click of the bezel action...like opening a safe. I still have the racing green in the back of my head. Tapered bracelet...I'm not used to.
> Do you love it? I might still get the green one day from the AD. He said that he's around, whenever I'm ready.


Yes, I really like it. Much lighter on the wrist than the previous generation.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

fiskadoro said:


> Christopher Ward C60 Sapphire. Quite the chameleon this one, depending on the light, it really takes on different character from grey to blue to dark blue.


That's such a nice watch

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

hollywoodphil said:


> I love taking pictures of this watch. Probably my most photogenic.
> You may have a better looking watch, but not by a whole lot.
> View attachment 15510004
> 
> ...


This looks interesting.
What other colors do they make? 
Do you have a good, working link to check these out?
Thanks


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Latest addition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeax61 (Jan 29, 2019)

CMSgt Bo said:


> With the first WAYWRN thread passing 21K posts here: What Are You Wearing...Right Now! we thought it was past time to close it and continue the fun over here. So, what are you wearing this second? Take out your phone and snap a pic and post it right now.
> 
> So go ahead,


Just picked this beauty up from Rob(GOPENNSTATE)


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

joeax61 said:


> Just picked this beauty up from Rob(GOPENNSTATE)


Forget something?


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> This looks interesting.
> What other colors do they make?
> Do you have a good, working link to check these out?
> Thanks


Sad to say, I'm almost entirely certain that both this (EFM-100D-1A4) and the otherwise identical, blue-bezeled variant have been discontinued. 
Save the search on the eBay, and one will turn up before long.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## joeax61 (Jan 29, 2019)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Forget something?


Yup! Sorry!


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

hollywoodphil said:


> Sad to say, I'm almost entirely certain that both this (EFM-100D-1A4) and the otherwise identical, blue-bezeled variant have been discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Wow...I'm 0 for 3! First the Helson Sharkmaster 300 "12 dial" blue with date, then the Halios Seaforth slate grey dial, and now the blue Casio Edifice. 
I'm going to just focus on what I have right now.
And I still have the Helm Vanuatu to look forward to in November.


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seals Watch tonight and a boulevardier


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Pardon the post pic date change


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Flyback Chronographe*


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The elusive Seiko SKX401, on an equally-elusive Seiko 3308JZ "President" bracelet










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

A tough workout needs a tough watch!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Nomad
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

??Friday??✌???

DiRenzo DRZ03 Blood Moon


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Kalmar I Destro


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

I know it's not a diver, but it does have a rotating bezel and 200m water resistance ?‍♂


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avidiver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Great desk, meet Great diver.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

This watch has so much sunshine per square millimeter.

Seiko SKXA35, Singapore variant










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Zelos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot !!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

SKX173 in northern Thailand










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Breakfast, lunch and dinner drinks.

















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Fresh off an early morning hike....


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the Kalmar Destro but Bezel Switch


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cayman
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15515708


Great shot. Cool watch

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Today's grill timer...


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

Heading to get a bite to eat.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Heuer at sunset...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

We got a friend to our 14 years old Lab, 7 weeks German shepherd.

Rambo and Kodiak


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> We got a friend to our 14 years old Lab, 7 weeks German shepherd.
> 
> Rambo and Kodiak


Awesome!

Good luck with the puppy raising!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Love the depth of this dial.

















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

JLS36 said:


> Great shot. Cool watch
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


thanks bro ;]


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne PVD


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

???Sunday ??✌???


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

joeax61 said:


> Yup! Sorry!
> View attachment 15513094


Great looking strap. Hope all is well. Wear in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Brown sunburst bronze Zenton b42 on Strapcode super engineer 2






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Subphotique today

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Relo60 said:


> ??Friday??✌???
> 
> DiRenzo DRZ03 Blood Moon
> 
> ...


How do you like it? And how does it fit in with the other watches in your collection?
Is it a great quality watch (in your opinion)? Thanks.
The blue version was my pick of the 3...but they all look really good.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The rarely-out SKX011 "K" for today's rainy day










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday folks😄😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

It's this baby's day on the wrist.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Sunshiny day....


----------



## CandyORT22 (Sep 28, 2020)

Je recherche un cadeau pour un être cher. Mon choix s'est porté sur une montre Omega. Puisqu'il est passionné de plongée, j'aimerais donner quelque chose de spécial, pouvez-vous me dire où je peux en savoir plus sur les modèles exceptionnels de cette marque?


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

#54,897 @CandyORT22

For starters :






Montres OMEGA : Fabricant de Montres Suisses de luxe | OMEGA®


Montres OMEGA® : site officiel de la Manufacture de montres de luxe suisse. Découvrez les célèbres collections d’horlogerie et de joaillerie de la Maison !




www.omegawatches.com


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Heimdallr SKU PM-FUGU


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

My orange Monster is probably best for Halloween week but I went with this one instead:


----------



## joeax61 (Jan 29, 2019)

atlbbqguy said:


> Great looking strap. Hope all is well. Wear in good health.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I think that's the strap from the Venture 2 I bought from you, I love it!
Best, Joe


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Arctic Diver - 500M of HD dive watch.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15518742


Damn that blue is fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

joeax61 said:


> Thank you, I think that's the strap from the Venture 2 I bought from you, I love it!
> Best, Joe


Glad to hear Joe. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Tanker G1 said:


> My orange Monster is probably best for Halloween week but I went with this one instead:
> 
> View attachment 15519124


If it's Halloween week, you will have the opportunity to wear both.
I just love the look of this watch. The Aquis is stunning. 
I think I will get the GREEN one.
Have you been very happy with this watch? Would you recommend it? Thanks


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xpiotos52 (Sep 10, 2019)

Tuesdays 775


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Truman1120 (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Been wearing this now for almost 2 weeks straight and I am liking it a lot
Laco Squad Himalaya -


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Cutra (Aug 2, 2015)

climbsmountains86 said:


> *Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have been so on the fence with the A1 due to the dome crystal. Not sure if i will ever be able to get one. I have the 42mm but need the 45mm. I just wish they would have installed a flat crystal on the 45mm and it would be perfect, at least for me that is.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday😀😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Nanook65 said:


> Been wearing this now for almost 2 weeks straight and I am liking it a lot
> Laco Squad Himalaya -


Love it, those Squad Divers have always interested me.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Going to give my NOS 1968 O&W Caribbean some wrist time.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Special build today









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

longstride said:


> Love it, those Squad Divers have always interested me.


I picked this one up pre-owned quite reasonably. It still had all the stickers on it so obviously it was basically brand new. I feel that it basically checks all the boxes for me. About the only thing I can think of is if the case was hardened like Sinn or Damasko or Seiko do on a lot of their watches. I guess there is that pride of having a higher end/more prestigious name on the dial. Other than that - 300m waterproof, good size, not too thick, Sapphire Double Domed Crystal, Internal AR on the Crystal, Ceramic Bezel insert, Lumed bezel insert, ETA movement, nice machined clasp, good Bracelet (if you like a bracelet) etc. 
What's not to like...


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

Black bay 58


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 15521485


Awesome catch Rafy. Had my eye on this too, glad and happy you picked it! Cheers bro!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings M2 Blue Ring


----------



## Jappaner (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

ZM-73 said:


> Haigh & Hastings M2 Blue Ring
> View attachment 15521610


Great one looks very good. Any feedback on that would be appreciated.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

arkolykos said:


> Great one looks very good. Any feedback on that would be appreciated.


Haigh & Hastings are/were an Australian micro brand. Most of their watches are still available from their site. The M2 is a solid piece, 44mm case (131 grams) 14mm thickness and sapphire crystal. Screw down crown. The movement is Seiko NH35A. The Super‑LumiNova is good. I really happy with it. Also comes in red green and black.

Time and Tide
The Wrist Watch Review


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Monster


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

CW Trident Diver C65









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

I shared some wrist time with Mr. Turtle today


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Breitling B1* for this morning


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

jhdscript said:


> *Breitling B1* for this morning
> 
> View attachment 15523059


Good luck diving in it! 

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Classic looks make this Cosmos get worn often!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Seiko Sea Urchin with a special stainless steel bezel insert...
a lovely watch...not too big, understated, but awesome!








(I was so happy to get it on my wrist, I took the picture before even setting the time and date!)


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15523521


That's a beauty...I had to enlarge it to see if it is red or orange. It's red, which I like even more.
I bet that watch is AWESOME in the dark too.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> That's a beauty...I had to enlarge it to see if it is red or orange. It's red, which I like even more.
> I bet that watch is AWESOME in the dark too.


Thanks! This isn't the best pic, but...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## CMY21 (Jan 1, 2020)

Just arrived today.......couldn't be happier.


----------



## Izlatin (May 5, 2019)

My first skeleton. Oris Atrix GT









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Turtle









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress, blue sunburst day























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

This one's gotten a lot of wrist time since its arrival. Have a great one!


























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Ollech & Wajs Caribbean 1000 1968.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

longstride said:


> View attachment 15524423
> 
> 
> Ollech & Wajs Caribbean 1000 1968.
> ...


Yep...that one was worth the " chase " mate.
Looks bloody excellent.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Prof_James (Aug 14, 2020)

Admiralty grey (or green?) NATO from Timefactors. I like the colour but it seems to me that it clashes with everything except the OVM!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I paid about 1/2 the price of the newly released Aquis for this one. I think it's a keeper.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Beautiful, forged carbon c60 from Christopher Ward and it's a chronometer with CW at the 12. It came on the hybrid rubber strap, that I'm happy is comfortable, good looking, and light.
---
I recently started a separate thread where we can discuss and show our current collections. It would be awesome if people could share what they have spent countless hours building.

I hope everyone has a GREAT day. I'm wearing this one into the weekend...very happily.


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Just arrived. Pinion Atom. Piers has been fantastic to deal with.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀😷Friday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Yesterday:


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

mydemise said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 15525019
> View attachment 15525020


Beauty! I chose the 2 tone blue, but it was a TOUGH choice.
It looks good on leather too. Enjoy!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

This sophisticated gentleman told me it was a Frosty kind of day! I hope everyone has a great Friday!


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Today I've got the blues (with a hint of orange)....


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

New arrival on FKM rubber strap.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Never get tired of this blue marvel , it's beating at less than 1 second a day accuracy.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Nice to see a Gen 1 ..................

Not very many around the traps.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> Yep...that one was worth the " chase " mate.
> Looks bloody excellent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Dave finding a NOS (or even a really nice) Caribbean is like finding a Unicorn horn, so I was extreemly lucky at the time and happened to have a few $$$ on hand to make the purchase.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

longstride said:


> View attachment 15524423
> 
> 
> Ollech & Wajs Caribbean 1000 1968.
> ...


So rare to see one of these

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

An old photo but it just so happens I'm wearing this watch today - Christopher Ward C60 Elite 1000....


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

longstride said:


> Dave finding a NOS (or even a really nice) Caribbean is like finding a Unicorn horn, so I was extreemly lucky at the time and happened to have a few $$$ on hand to make the purchase.


Made my day mate,when I saw your post..its at another good home now.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Would it not of been uber cool if they had been able to put the flyback in as well..
Miss my Benthos and hope now Aquastar is rebuilding we see a new release. 
Deep blue did a good job honouring the Piece imho
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all, its so windy over here it would blow the milk out of your tea!
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Good mail day today. Uncle Seiko razor wire bracelet for my Turtle and a 20mm for my spb147, Islander isl-18 and 21 all arrived.

I need more wrists. Haha Have a great night!

Cheers,

Casey


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Happy Halloween. Deep Blue.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

All below photos are underwater with a max a -3m only


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
It's a Zelos kind of Saturday today ✌


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

🎃 ;]


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Damn .... didnt set the bezel to '12' - I'll never make a photographer....


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton bronze b42 on strapcode bandoleer























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Quick fuel stop; first time wearing these gloves but they're fantastically comfortable and warm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Vintage Mirexal Superautomatic diver


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same. It's only been 2 days. Still in the honeymoon phase 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SinCity (Oct 27, 2020)

atlbbqguy said:


> Same. It's only been 2 days. Still in the honeymoon phase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Hope you like it. I got the Bronze Bellytanker not that long ago and I really enjoy it. It's my first B&R but likely not my last. I wasn't aware that they had a GMT.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

SinCity said:


> Nice! Hope you like it. I got the Bronze Bellytanker not that long ago and I really enjoy it. It's my first B&R but likely not my last. I wasn't aware that they had a GMT.


Thanks. Loving it so far. Perfect size for me 41mm with 22mm lug spacing. Looking forward to trying a variety of straps on this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New guy. Wasn't patient enough to wait for the Red October so jumped on the latest restock of the 18. Also, like that it's slightly less homagie.

Feel like these Islanders are an awesome value.

Happy Halloween!

Cheers,

Casey


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Would it not of been uber cool if they had been able to put the flyback in as well..
> Miss my Benthos and hope now Aquastar is rebuilding we see a new release.
> Deep blue did a good job honouring the Piece imho
> Dave
> ...


You are so right. I had to do a google search on Benthos. Some really cool designs. And the one I looked at the dial and case shape I noticed Deep Blue had really done a good job on "homage/copy" of a Benthos. Makes me like my watch a tad bit more. I've been wearing it daily now for 3-4 weeks even though I've had it for almost two years.

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Painting the candy delivery system


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

GS High Beat on GS strap


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

guspech750 said:


> You are so right. I had to do a google search on Benthos. Some really cool designs. And the one I looked at the dial and case shape I noticed Deep Blue had really done a good job on "homage/copy" of a Benthos. Makes me like my watch a tad bit more. I've been wearing it daily now for 3-4 weeks even though I've had it for almost two years.
> 
> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Keep an eye out,now Rick is on board with Aquastar..we could be seeing some really great re releases in future!
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MuckyMark said:


> Painting the candy delivery system


I still have to order a bezel like yours for mine, very cool looking match!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Imbiton I love that bandoleer bracelet from Strapcode. I'm guessing I would get the one that fits all 22mm watches and not the curved one. Is it very comfortable? Would you recommend it? Thanks


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The watch that started my whole collection...
that I didn't need, because I already had a nice watch.
But I really wanted it...and still love it  !


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Big storms last night..cooling everyone off in car..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Sunday


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> @Imbiton I love that bandoleer bracelet from Strapcode. I'm guessing I would get the one that fits all 22mm watches and not the curved one. Is it very comfortable? Would you recommend it? Thanks


Yes, very very comfortable and fits all 22mm, more snugly when the watch head has straight end lugs. Ratchet clasp is great. I had this baby polished!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

B&R V3-94 RS19 for Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

zenton weekend























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

SPB151.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

atlbbqguy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks so good.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> That looks so good.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks. My first B&R and I'm loving it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)

A little Football today!


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Still rocking this beauty with a double stitched leather strap


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Stowa Prodiver Limette


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Stowa Prodiver Limette
> 
> View attachment 15528917


It still has its own unique place in the watch world. I respect that. Also, really like it personally.


----------



## FBach (Jul 23, 2020)

Sunday at work...









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> It still has its own unique place in the watch world. I respect that. Also, really like it personally.


I added this new watch band and it has a new fun look. I have seen nothing like it in the Dive watch community


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

atlbbqguy said:


> Thanks. My first B&R and I'm loving it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've lusted after similar dialed models but never pulled the trigger this looks so fantastic I just am smitten.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Black Series Sumo ready to 'dive' in my ube (purple yam) milkshake 😂


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Stowa Prodiver Limette
> View attachment 15528917


This is just 🔥In the sea of black and blue watches, this definitely is a breath of fresh air...and also, green is my fave color so there's that 😁


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Mon mon ster...
















Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Hecla Ti today


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀🙏🏼😷 Monday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Vaer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

Opted for a blue strap and hardware on this fine Blue Monday


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Just pulled it out of the box a couple minutes ago. Love it! Glad I returned to this model like the Prodigal Son. I just can't get over how much the crystal disappears entirely and looks like you can touch the handset itself.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Baltic Aquascaphe


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> This is just 🔥In the sea of black and blue watches, this definitely is a breath of fresh air...and also, green is my fave color so there's that 😁


Thanks! Love Lime on watches really makes people look at what you're wearing


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Desk diving....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD65K3


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Islander 18 again. Have a great night!

Cheers,

Casey










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 123456 DW-5600EG










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
'How do I lume thee? Let me count the ways'. 😂


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Fooling around at the beach


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster chronograph calibre 1040, on blue TropicStrap


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Combat sub today.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Had a wardrobe change today so wore both of these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Wearing blue but voting Red!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad1331 (Aug 24, 2020)

Helm Komodo - arrived today and I absolutely love it!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega Seamaster chronograph calibre 1040, on blue TropicStrap


Always enjoy seeing that old girl on the wrist..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Absolutely belting this one, enjoying a break

Stay safe all and don't punch on to much in the election line up..
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Toad1331 said:


> Helm Komodo - arrived today and I absolutely love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch...and welcome !
When you get a chance, please post a lume shot.
It's supposed to be amazing.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle1899 (Oct 17, 2013)

Long Island Watch 38mm Pepsi.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

boatswain said:


>


So beautiful...stunning.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Newly-acquired piece and liking it so much 😁


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

For me *Longines Hydroconquest Chronographe*
*


  




*


----------



## jdrichard01 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Pufferfish (Fugu)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

Staying united while the US awaits election results


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Islander again. Have a great one!

Cheers,

Casey


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)

Been wearing the Oris 65 nonstop for the last 2+ months. Then the Fairwind landed last week.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

59yukon01 said:


>


Which model? Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Speedy B said:


> Which model? Nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's the SPB053 with the bracelet that comes with the SPB051.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Old pic, same watch, similar use. Been working to recover after Zeta, so the G-Shock is the exclusive wear right now


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

I do the cooking, today, again...........she the washing up....thats all the water her GMT will see today.....or in the near future....:-(


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Flieger 6498









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Squale 1521 pvd on a double stitched leather strap


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cayman this week/work























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Daniel JeanRichard Chrono GMT*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## tomazpd (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Willard on tropic strap.


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Decided it was time to wear this.... one day and see how it goes!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been wearing the new Alkin Model Two proto today. It's quite nice and always liked the dual crown diver style.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## panucorodolfo (May 29, 2015)

Obris Morgan Nautilus












































Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Happy Friday, folks!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

Try not to be green with envy over today's choice. Have a great Friday everyone!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one has benefited from a recent movement swap.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

On the bracelet for the first time since May. Feels great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

atlbbqguy said:


> On the bracelet for the first time since May. Feels great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Atlanticus


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sinn today...
Top day guys.

Dave










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Going all leathery today....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orange Monster


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

New shell cordovan strap....


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## WatchLurker (Jul 17, 2020)

Zelos Mako V3


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Back home from a the lake.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

DevilRay getting the wrist time this weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Watches503 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Luis, that's a ripper mate!!
Hang on to that one mate 
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Can't get it off my wrist since I put the leather on it...apart from the time it took to make this pic...

I'm in love again...! Does love come in waves..?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

LowIQ said:


> Can't get it off my wrist since I put the leather on it...apart from the time it took to make this pic...
> 
> I'm in love again...! Does love come in waves..?
> 
> View attachment 15538258


Yes..its either in or out mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Classy combination


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;] 🎲🎲🎲


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Orient 2ER










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

Having some strap fun with this one after my review went live last night.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dad old/cheap Sub


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton bronze B42 with polished stainless strapcode bandoleer bracelet























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

I love this watch even after 6 years.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Today was the Christopher Ward Lympstone (forged carbon). I have to decide if I want it a little loose or a little tight on the hybrid rubber strap...
probably a little loose. 

I think the compass is a complete waste, adding a button that doesn't need to be there (like a helium button on a different watch). I kind of thought it would orient itself, depending on where I walked, but it is manual...so basically useless. Of course, if it moved and oriented itself, that would also be basically useless, 
but it would be kind of COOL.
Anyway, it's an extremely tiny circle around the bezel, so it certainly doesn't get in the way.

I thought about maybe getting the matching "blacked out" version of the bracelet, but it is not for now and quite expensive for a bracelet that I can only wear with one watch. I wonder how bad it would be to wear the regular stainless steel bracelet with this watch, even though its case is a gunmetal dark grey color. It might be o.k. Whatever. 

I don't feel like taking a picture now. But I will tomorrow, if I'm still wearing it !


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

simon_nmk said:


> View attachment 15539097


Your collection must be worth more than some people's houses 
Unbelievable...wow. Do you have a favorite?


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Kristobal sandolf (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

Blue Monday never looked so good! That sodalite sure makes me want to be a geologist!


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monchard skytoucher blue Monday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Breitling SuperOcean 42


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

I'll play. Blue Monday....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Speedmaster


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jtaliani said:


> Blue Monday never looked so good! That sodalite sure makes me want to be a geologist!
> View attachment 15539939


WHAT is this specifically? I looked on the zelos website, but couldn't find it. The dial looks pretty amazing. I would also like another pic or two, when you get a chance. Thanks


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Love this dark charcoal grey color !


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Big chunk of bronze today.


























Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Mossy Tuesday










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 15541459


Nice shade of red. Looks great on your watch.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Diesels said:


> Nice shade of red. Looks great on your watch.


Thank you


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tourby Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tourby Tuesday indeed.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to this combo























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Breitling SuperOcean 42 again


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Imbiton Once I decide what watch I would wear the bandoleer bracelet on,
I am going to get it. It looks so good.
Maybe on the Seiko turtles. I have the pepsi turtle and the shark turtle.
Do you think I should get the one that Strapcode sells specifically for the turtles
(rounded to fit in), OR should I get the regular one that would fit any 22mm watch,
even though I probably would only wear it with the 2 Seiko turtles I have??
Also (at least so far) I'm not the "change the strap a lot" kind of guy,
so it will probably just stay on one of the turtles.
Thanks








22mm Bandoleer Watch Band Straight End, 316L Stainless Steel Brushed V-Clasp


Simply upgrade your watch by changing watch strap. Straight End watch bracelet by MiLTAT. 316L stainless steel Bandoleer with a straight solid end piece, ideal for typical lug watches with various lug-width: 22mm. This item includes generic Seiko Dia. 2.5mm spring bars.




www.strapcode.com













22mm Bandoleer Watch Band compatible with Seiko new Turtles SRP777, 316L Stainless Steel Brushed V-Clasp


For Seiko Mod or simply upgrade your Seiko New Turtle SRP773, SRP775, SRP777 by MiLTAT. Bandoleer with a curved end piece, perfect fit for your Seiko New Turtle SRP777 models. This item includes generic Seiko Dia. 2.5mm spring bars.




www.strapcode.com





I think I may have asked this once already, but I don't remember if you answered or what the answer was .


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomazpd (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I thought 300 meters is overkill...
(because I'm unlikely to go over 10 meters, and certainly under 50). 
This watch is three thousand five hundred meters! 
Isn't that MAJOR overkill??
Looks nice though.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> @Imbiton Once I decide what watch I would wear the bandoleer bracelet on,
> I am going to get it. It looks so good.
> Maybe on the Seiko turtles. I have the pepsi turtle and the shark turtle.
> Do you think I should get the one that Strapcode sells specifically for the turtles
> ...


I would stick to the one fitted for the turtles since you have 2 turtles already. Plus, the resealability of the bandoleer fitting the Turtle should be easy if you ever need to resell - and it just looks great on the Turtle!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Bay


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog on Canvas


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Love this thing. Have a great one!

Cheers, Casey


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the omega Seamaster Chrono


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switch to the omega Seamaster Chrono


Easily my favorite of all the watches Of yours that I've seen in my time here and on IG. Sentimental component is an added bonus.

Timeless classic, that one. Continue wearing in good health.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kca said:


> Easily my favorite of all the watches Of yours that I've seen in my time here and on IG. Sentimental component is an added bonus.
> 
> Timeless classic, that one. Continue wearing in good health.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Casey 
Definitely a huge sentimental value with this one and one I'll pass on to the next generation the Lord calls me home. I was lucky to have such a great person as my grandad in my life, and have many fond memories, including several when I used to play with his watch as a kid.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog with Doggys


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

bearwithwatch said:


>


Your post shows up blank for me with no pictures. Weird!


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SweetPaul (Dec 1, 2019)

2004 Marathon Navi on my Haveston NATO strap 😍.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Going crabbing!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

cave diver said:


>


Beautiful! Would love do this bezel mod one of these days.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

MJs for Thursday.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

I love this so much I'm thinking about getting the MM300, maybe the SLA023. Anyone wanna talk me out of it? 😅


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Still wearing the B&R GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Aggie88 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I'm thinking about getting the new Steinhart HULK
(ocean 1 double green ceramic premium...what a "mouthful")
It is supposed to have a sunburst green dial.
Do you know anything about it? 
It's hard to tell from pictures if the watch is awesome or not.
How do you like your Steinhart? And the brand in general?
Is it a high quality watch, in your opinion?
Lastly, I'm thinking of ordering from Gnomon 
since they seem to offer another 1 1/2 years onto the 2 year warranty.
Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


This is GORGEOUS!
What the heck is it??
Very understated color pattern.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

It's not at all important, but just out of curiosity,
what does "MJs" refer to?
I thought maybe Marinemaster but that would be MM.
Anyway, nice watch.


Roningrad said:


> MJs for Thursday.


----------



## tomazpd (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> This is GORGEOUS!
> What the heck is it??
> Very understated color pattern.


It's a San Martin, special run done in the BSHT.
It's a phenomenal watch for the $$. Here's the link to a review:


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Watch Hawk 71 Thanks. Your looks way better than the one in the video.
Does San Martin sell it? What does this mean:


Watch Hawk 71 said:


> special run done in the BSHT.


The colors on yours are nicer...special.
---
(Thanks for the video, but that guy somehow really grates on me...
the voice and the pauses in his style of speech...whatever. 
Random Rob is more my kind of style)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tourby today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ComeBackShane (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> @Watch Hawk 71 Thanks. Your looks way better than the one in the video.
> Does San Martin sell it? What does this mean:
> 
> The colors on yours are nicer...special.
> ...


Yes San Martin sells it. The model is the 6200 Retro Ghost.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


Perfect combo.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett CD III


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New blue guy just landed. Have a great one!

Cheers,

Casey


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Outdoors with the G-9000MS










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

This...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Love the Fall


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

tommy_boy said:


>


Way too sharp

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The monchard skytoucher weekend























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Monta OK on a cold morning.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Aggie88 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great color combo! Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Hecla Titanium  still haven't taken it off the oem rubber. Such a comfortable combo.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Highest point in Georgia.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I finally put it on the awesome "vulcanized" rubber strap I got from UTE.
It fits perfectly, and
actually looks like Seiko made this for the watch, it matches so well. 
I think it will be the main way I wear this watch from now on...
and the bandoleer bracelet will be for the other one
(the Seiko shark turtle). It's very comfortable.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15549601


Your photography takes creativity to a high level! Love it.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Chrono GT for Sunday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

BRN said:


> Your photography takes creativity to a high level! Love it.


thank you my friend, I am pleased that you like my photos


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Sunday. 
Scurfa titanium DiverOne on the OEM rubber, which are really nice.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New guy still. Have a great day!

Cheers,

Casey


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

It's my mother's birthday today. I'm going to light the candles on her cake with Fox Fire. 

DW-5600 Fox Fire










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Jappaner (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Mako


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Did need some colour today, on my wrist, as its a dull day.....anyway, a homemade Lasagne, from scratch, thats including the pasta, Bolognese sauce (precooked for 5 or so hours and then frozen a week or so ago) and Bechamel sauce is in the oven....late lunch or early dinner...does not really matter in lockdown times....another 30 minutes, till serving, the bezel on the Tag does say...might have to tell the wife to get out of her downstairs home office and join me......


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Breitling SuperOcean 42


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Fall Favorite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Mirabello1 said:


> Fall Favorite
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that combo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton for Monday morning
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rower003 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

These Glycine Combat Subs are the thinnest dive watches I have ever owned at just under 10.5mm on my calipers. I must like them because I now own 3 ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

New arrived, Vintage SkinDiver


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Sinn U50 SDR in 85 degree heat


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Sinn U50 SDR in 85 degree heat
> 
> View attachment 15552214


Looks good...
and the watch and strap too !
Where is it?


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

watchman600 said:


> Looks good...
> and the watch and strap too !
> Where is it?


This is at WindnSea Beach La Jolla, CA.


----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

In a vintage mood...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Wolbrook love









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Skin Diver On Canvas


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the Breitling SuperOcean today. 
I like it and am rethinking whether to sell or keep it. 
Great size, wears very comfortable on the fully articulated bracelet, love the all matte/brushed dial, hands, bezel and case top rather than some of the older blingy models they made. Also the all solid insert-less bezel is very well done.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Breitling Seawolf Avenger*


----------



## sp006 (Feb 12, 2020)

First day back from service. 16 years later and still in love with this titanium PAM with Zenith El Primero chrono.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> Nice! I'm thinking about getting the new Steinhart HULK
> (ocean 1 double green ceramic premium...what a "mouthful")
> It is supposed to have a sunburst green dial.
> Do you know anything about it?
> ...


Lots of questions! I've owned the Ocean One GMT for over 5 years and it has been rock solid, keeping good time. I had a pin break on a bracelet change and Steinhart sent me a replacement link for free. I bought a Pepsi bezel as a replacement when I bought the original Coke bezel watch and recently I replaced the bezel myself. I bought that one from Steinhart directly.

My "Kermit" watch was purchased from a watchuseek member. I had a problem with moisture getting into the case and sent it to Steinhart. They actually ended up sending me a new watch. I've been happy with both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Aggie88 Thank you for getting back to me. Do you know anything about gnomonwatches?
I'm thinking of getting the Steinhart HULK from them, since it's basically the same price, and they offer an extra 6 months of warranty onto the 2 years that Steinhart offers. It looks like you have had real good experience with Steinhart helping you and fixing stuff. Maybe I should just buy from them directly. Kind of confused now what to do.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Rado Captain Cook LE reissue (2017)


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sumo


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Seaforth


This watch + date window = happiness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Wearing my daily.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Marine master 200. Someone asked about Gnomon Watches - that's where I purchased this. Excellent service, in impeccable brand new condition. For those who complain about Seiko quality control, this all seems spot-on.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Happy hump day folks!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Philippine-exclusive Seiko LE "Tubbataha" Monster










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Latest aquisition... ?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)

The "bottlecap"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon USMC


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Time for my *toolwatch casio ga-2100*
*


  




*


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same, settling into a two watch rotation. B&R during the week and Tourby on the weekends. Subject to change of course 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

sanik said:


>


Great watch/strap combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

TT1









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Very happy to find my local AD happened to have one of these. Picked it up this afternoon. Am very excited to have a Tudor back in the collection after selling my Blue Pelagos a couple of years ago.

Obviously, this is quite a bit different. Have a great one!

Cheers,

Casey


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

One of my unlikely all-time favorites...


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> One of my unlikely all-time favorites...


Very nice! Awesome, unique case shape from 68-69, and a push-lock bezel? Love this style so much.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec M3









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Changed to rubber strap
SRPF33K1 










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## rower003 (Feb 18, 2006)

The top one.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

SPB143 on a cold morning.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

NTH today









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I've been wearing this for the last 2 days. Too lazy to take a brand new picture.
(weird that this week I've been wearing the same watch 2 or 3 days in a row...
I usually switch every day, and sometimes even more often)


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Mistake


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

wheelbuilder said:


> Very nice! Awesome, unique case shape from 68-69, and a push-lock bezel? Love this style so much.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Thanks! What got me to bite was learning the bezel insert is now sapphire instead of the old Bakelite. It's a modern watch with a vintage style now. And the tool look of the bead blasted steel is just awesome if you like the toolish look.


----------



## ComeBackShane (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FBach (Jul 23, 2020)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> Happy hump day folks!
> View attachment 15554158


Seiko divers are gorgeous.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Irukandji


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black Friday










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

FBach said:


> Seiko divers are gorgeous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


They are indeed! And I'm liking the pieces that I have so far 😁


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Happy Friday, folks!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

With new rubber strap


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Mini micro on strapcode
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sinn UX Hydro
















Love the viewing angle! The most accurate watch I own at -10 seconds per year!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Porsche Design by Eterna


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## tarrda (Jul 22, 2019)

Picked this up early 2019, liked the GMT and the Burgundy and blue bezel really sold it for me.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

tarrda said:


> Picked this up early 2019, liked the GMT and the Burgundy and blue bezel really sold it for me.


Great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Airborne 44

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A pared-down Max Bill for a casual coffee afternoon.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tourby today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Yema Superman Heritage 63


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Great strap ?


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)

lysolek007 said:


> ;
> View attachment 15559255


Awesome


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

A Timex I have had and never worn. Taking it for a spin. Hand winding.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Been hiking today with my yellow D1 Scurfa


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

boatswain said:


>


The Avalon. Don't see those posted much any more or even talked about! The first Nodus model imo that really has some intricate, thought-out case design work. A combination of 2 or 3 very nice Seikos. Think I will go put mine on.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izlatin (May 5, 2019)

Monaco Gulf Racing









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MuckyMark said:


>


If I ever venture in to a Pelagos..that would be my first pick.. always enjoy seeing that piece posted up

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

DMCBanshee said:


> Orsa Sea Viper


I remember having the blue, orange and one other color. Wish I still had them. What beautiful watches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Good morning! 
Accidentally got real close to 10:08 with this shot. 










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ceebee said:


> I remember having the blue, orange and one other color. Wish I still had them. What beautiful watches
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I had to search for 5 years before finally found this one! I had the Orsa Monsters, nice beefy watches.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne on a UteWatchCo nato today

I don't always wear nato straps 
But when I do,
I prefer UteWatchCo


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I found a gym with no cancelation charges for whats left of the pandemic era , monchard blue sunburst
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Checking in👍🏼. Happy Sunday and stay safe🙏🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## CMac604 (Apr 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Citizen BN0016-04L Orca 🤗


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> View attachment 15562340


NICE. I love the idea of an all GREEN watch (dial and bezel) and am probably 
going to pick up the Steinhart HULK very soon. Do you like the Seiko a lot?
What do you think of the Steinhart? 








Ocean 1 Double Green Ceramic Premium


The Steinhart Ocean 1 Double Green Ceramic Premium is a refreshing addition to the Ocean One collection. This Swiss Made diving companion is powered by the reliable Swiss automatic movement. With its unique athletic design and unmatched resilience, the exceptional workmanship of this watch...




 www.gnomonwatches.com




Thanks


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

boatswain said:


>


Cool grey color.
This is a very nice looking watch!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


He's got some nice models!
I have the 4 and I like the 18.
Which one is this?
Do you love it?
Thanks


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> NICE. I love the idea of an all GREEN watch (dial and bezel) and am probably
> going to pick up the Steinhart HULK very soon. Do you like the Seiko a lot?
> What do you think of the Steinhart?
> 
> ...


Green is my fave color, so picking an all green watch is a no brainer for me. Currently, I have four all green watches (dial and bezel) -- Vostok Neptune, Vostok Amphibia, Seiko Sumo and San Martin Turtle homage. I do like Seiko and have five in my collection 😁 I've been hearing and seeing Steinhart for a while now, but just don't have the urge to pick one up for myself. Personally, they look nice (even the one you're planning to get) it's just that there isn't a piece that really calls out to me.


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)

Venturo Skindiver from Gruppo Gamma


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

Enjoying some day lume on an overcast day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Breitling SuperOcean  today 
I was gonna sell this and am not 100% sure anymore.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> He's got some nice models!
> I have the 4 and I like the 18.
> Which one is this?
> Do you love it?
> Thanks


This is 51 but 20 came out first which I also have. Love both of them equally! I hope there'll be a Coke variant or perhaps green/black.

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

9937


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Got four new trees planted on our property this morning...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll make it 3 seikos in a row


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Another Blue Monday entry...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Donerix said:


>


Same watch as yesterday, but somehow she looks different from last night. Well not the first time that has happened to me .....):


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

My name ("handle?") sake


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Yobokies 007 mod


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This ole thing:


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

boatswain said:


> I'll make it 3 seikos in a row


One word -- stunning!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

boatswain said:


> I'll make it 3 seikos in a row


Pearler!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bronze trigger.

Have a good one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Blue gradient










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday folks😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My old Omega Seamaster Chrono cal 1040


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko SPB143 ( on a PhenomeNato for the curious)

I'm not usually a NATO guy, but this works I reckon .


----------



## cowbel (Jul 16, 2018)

here's what I have now , A lotus watch , with a matching Nato stap


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

OVM 1.0 On Leather


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

59yukon01 said:


> 59yukon01 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks, but not sure what you mean by slide? I snapped just one picture with my phone.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

[QUOTE = "59yukon01, post: 52670463, członek: 263856"]
Dzięki, ale nie wiesz, co rozumiesz przez slajd? Zrobiłem tylko jedno zdjęcie telefonem.
[/ZACYTOWAĆ]
Błąd słowny, wyjąłeś szklankę z zegarka


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Fortis









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Got a bit of oil work to do, so swap out.
I look at this recent purchase and it always reminds me why i chose this brand close to 5 decades ago...real value and hard wearing..
Dave










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Formula One Gulf


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

A new day with TAG HEUER 4000 Professional


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Playing with the angles of this Anthracite Turtle










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wristwatchbutterscotch (Dec 7, 2019)

SEL Instruments Omnidiver


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Unlikely pairing









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Helson SM300 on a fine cold day before Thanksgiving.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Still desk diving....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Jenny Caribbean 300


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie K39


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Tanjecterly said:


> Helson SM300 on a fine cold day before Thanksgiving.
> View attachment 15566230


That's a GREAT looking watch!
I will be getting it in blue when he makes the new batch.
(and I'm going to get it on the shark-mesh bracelet, 
which he said he would do for me)
Do you love it?


----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

Titanium and forged carbon for a lazy day with the pups. Have a great Thanksgiving all!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jtaliani said:


> Titanium and forged carbon for a lazy day with the pups. Have a great Thanksgiving all!
> View attachment 15567147


I came real close to getting this exact watch...twice!
I have the last version swordfish forged carbon (which is awesome).
I ordered this new one, but it wouldn't finish the order with it in my cart.
It was sold out WHILE in my cart. So I just got the whirlpool blue titanium.
Then, I found out about a new Christopher Ward forged carbon and jumped on it.
And sometime later, someone offered to sell me the Zelos. But now it's too late.
Oh well. It looks great.
The big difference is your bezel is forged carbon too...and mine is ceramic.
(and of course titanium instead of stainless steel).


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> I came real close to getting this exact watch...twice!
> I have the last version swordfish forged carbon (which is awesome).
> I ordered this new one, but it wouldn't finish the order with it in my cart.
> It was sold out WHILE in my cart. So I just got the whirlpool blue titanium.
> ...


Bummer it didn't work out. It's a great watch, but the V2 SS FC was as well. I had that one previously but sold it when I decided to get the Titanium. You can't go wrong with either. If you decide you want a Ti still, deals definitely pop up. Cheers


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀😷Thursday 👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

For Thanksgiving day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monchard blue for this Thursday morning























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201126/c2a13ab4e533947a30f003f5d08309f1.jp. The case is solid, no complications, quartz movement, stainless steel caseback, water resistant tp 10 ATM. NATO type strap. I think the company, One Eleven is a startup, only 150 were produced. The price was very right.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

daveolson5 said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201126/c2a13ab4e533947a30f003f5d08309f1.jp. The case is solid, no complications, quartz movement, stainless steel caseback, water resistant tp 10 ATM. NATO type strap. I think the company, One Eleven is a startup, only 150 were produced. The price was very right.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Fishing with the boys. Thanksgiving Day late morning.


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Thrasher36 (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

SNR041


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Mounted my SNZG15J on an Uncle Seiko Z199 I had lying around. A few adjustments on the endlinks and voila!



















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

White Orca Mono.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o domed Orca blue sunburst























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This Zelos forged carbon version 2 watch didn't fit over my wrist.
I tried to get someone to take off the bracelet, to put on a black rubber strap, 
but to no avail.
Only because I really wanted to wear it over the weekend,
I decided to try it one more time...
and it slid right over my wrist!
Maybe I lost some weight. Maybe it's cold out.
Whatever...it's beautiful and I'm really happy I can wear it now.
(hard to get it without the reflection of the camera, but the last one is really good)


----------



## Ascalon (Feb 16, 2010)

Spruced up the old SKX009 with a ceramic bezel and an engineer bracelet.
Like a new watch!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Ascalon why not share of picture or 2 of your spruced up watch?


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Glashütte Spezimatic 26J (c. 1976)


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

This morning's hike.


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Big Raven today


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Longines Skin Diver on a Bulang & Sons light tan strap...perfect match to the lume color...until the strap gets some patina on it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My first A1-42mm Armida on a strapcode bandoleer .























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday folks 😀😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Brand spankin' new...


----------



## SweetPaul (Dec 1, 2019)

Spinnaker "Wreck" Oxidized Blue


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

boatswain said:


>


SPB143? Looks striking even in the dark.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Let the weekend begin!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida A1-42mm red sunburst on strapcode bandoleer























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

SPB151 AKA the Willard.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> SPB143? Looks striking even in the dark.


Yup. 143. 

Very dynamic for a monotone grey watch. Really plays with light well without being flashy or distracting.

And again today....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Leaves mulched, grass cut, fertilizer down. Done with the yard until spring.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Tuna with italian


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Chrono Diver


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Squale 1521 pvd on double stitched leather strap


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black mudder










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Mako II


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

armida a1-42mm red sunburst on bandoleer.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

boatswain said:


>


Love that Seiko is going up market.


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mrbradley (Jun 5, 2019)

automatikno1 said:


> *Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


Nice one.


----------



## mrbradley (Jun 5, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> *Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*
> 
> OVM LE tonight.
> B
> ...


lookin good


----------



## mrbradley (Jun 5, 2019)

docvail said:


> *Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*
> 
> Really digging the Commander 300 on the project NATO from Cincy Strap Works.
> 
> ...


That's a really cool watch. It reminds me of my Omega Railmaster, without the rotating bezel. Great symmetry.


----------



## mrbradley (Jun 5, 2019)

cairoanan said:


> *Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*


Great color and symmetry.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Time... Don't miss a second of it!


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15573724


Świetny jest. Tylko te wskazówki.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

mrbradley said:


> That's a really cool watch. It reminds me of my Omega Railmaster, without the rotating bezel. Great symmetry.


Wow. What a blast from the past, quoting this post from over four years ago.

That's the Orthos Commanger 300, a project watch produced for the affordable watches sub-forum between late 2015 and early 2016, inspired by the Omega Seamaster 300 worn by Daniel Craig as James Bond in the movie "Spectre".

There were 261 pieces made, total, between date and no-date versions, in black, or blue. You can sometimes find them on the used market, if you keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

bart_us said:


> Świetny jest. Tylko te wskazówki.


Wskazówki są identyczne jak w modelu z 1961,na żywo są czytelne i idealnie według mnie współgrają z tym zegarkiem 👌pozdrawiam kolegę z Polski 👊🍻


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)

lysolek007 said:


> Wskazówki są identyczne jak w modelu z 1961,na żywo są czytelne i idealnie według mnie współgrają z tym zegarkiem pozdrawiam kolegę z Polski


No właśnie ciekawe jak to na żywo wyglada. Jest moc w Mido.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

[QUOTE = "bart_us, post: 52692902, członek: 221696"]
No właśnie ciekawe jak to na żywo wyglada. Jest moc w Mido.

[/ ZACYTOWAĆ]
Wygląda obłednie zwłaszcza tarcza  Mido zrobił kawał dobrej roboty 👌⌚


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

SBDX031.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Breitling SuperOcean 42 today


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Yellow Russian


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

From thanksgiving-

And perhaps a little too matching, but my wife dressed me so there's that.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SPB143


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

First day of Summer.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Aquadive model 50.









Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

Aquatico Sea Star V2.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tourby Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

December always seems to bring this white crap.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Mako


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15575319


Awesome colors!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue Diver 1000


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Wrong date, but on the wrist today...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

SPB149


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

My old original beat up Gen 1 Monster on its second movement.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Izlatin (May 5, 2019)

Square Green GMT on Jubilee









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Froven (Dec 2, 2020)

My favorite ❤


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

The infamous bigclive pose.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Anonimo this week









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

CC









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog with Wet Kodiak


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## BtBaMrocks (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

It may be a T-Rex but it's my T-Rex


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helberg H20 6000 T Oceanic Time on Isostyle band


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Ball Roadmaster Marine GMT









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Onda Uva....









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

tbechtx said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

I saw this 4233ZG bracelet on another watch forum and I asked the OP where he got his. I needed the same bracelet to mount my 7002-7039 on. Lo and behold, he had a spare and gave it to me free of charge. I guess I'm on Santa's "Who's Nice" list. 

Here's the aforementioned Seiko neo-vintage 7002-7039 transitional diver on its model-designated 4233ZG "Oyster" bracelet.

A welcome addition to my Seiko bracelets Z199, Y035, and 3308JZ "President".




























Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Squale 1521 pvd on an olive green sailcloth strap.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)

A flighty. The...flighty!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Be good...... Santa is watching.....


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Hecla Ti


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

🍓🍓🍓😁


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Omega PO Blue titanium 45.5

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

First one









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

wheelbuilder said:


> First one
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


best of the best


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-42 on a DLC bandoleer bracelet























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM 1.0


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

I know...wrong date. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15579390


Great shot! ️


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Huawei GT2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Green on green


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Friday night date watch...


----------



## 307 (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Happy weekend All.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

LOVING the forged carbon. Have a great weekend, everyone 
(I'm letting my son borrow / wear the CW forged carbon this weekend, 
so that we are "twinzeez")


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

just an observation - this is the Dive Forum & yet a lot of the watches (at least on page 2797) are not Dive watches - many are racing chronographs.....


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I'll add a wet dive watch...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Haven't seen that one before. Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection (Jun 29, 2020)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Grey on grey on a gray day.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Yellow Monster 2.0 (Asian Edition)


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

C3 #B009









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Triple Six 16660 from 1986









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton B42 bronze on strapcode bandoleer
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

You know it's the weekend when the diver gets broken out...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you! The Ref is 3924.3


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Another beautiful day in Northern California. It's a blessing and a curse.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Broadarrow

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> TGIF!


Great vintage skin diver!

🤿


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

IWC









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Burning calories










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful timepiece... What's the model number please?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Great vintage skin diver!
> 
> ?


Thanks brother 

Using TapaWatch


----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Squale 1521 pvd on an olive green sailcloth strap


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Yonex and armida a1-42























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Helson 40mm Yellow


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Beautiful timepiece... What's the model number please?


Thank you. SBBN031. Recently discontinued but I was able to find one at Seiya.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Omega Electric blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

2005 Orange Bullet with Hardlex character scratches


----------



## H.Mulligan (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CMY21 (Jan 1, 2020)

.


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## elcoke (Jan 18, 2011)

Best regards, George


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Review Thommen for this afternoon









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gupt0014 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oceanking









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

GSAR









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gupt0014 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

1970's Avelta


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Sunday hiking
Squale 1521 pvd on an olive green sailcloth strap


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#Master1000Gen2 #Bond







*


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Moray


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Happy Sunday everyone!
Breitling Crosswind Special









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday 🙏🏼😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What else ... 
126610LV for a wedding this afternoon


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Marina On dlc bandoleer bracelet























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ezinternet (Mar 7, 2010)

A 60's vintage diver that can't go near the water anymore ... 
Zenith ref 3634 on a blue Tropic


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Citizen bullhead chronograph









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Tkribute to Deep Sea Alarm (again). Out of 30 or so watches, definitely the hardest to take off.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

30 Atmos


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tourby today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Blumo mod with Yobokies Pepsi insert


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackm80 (Jun 22, 2019)

Hi, my first post on forum 

Seiko sumo mod.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jackm80 said:


> Hi, my first post on forum
> 
> Seiko sumo mod.
> View attachment 15585237


Welcome to the forum !
That's a nice looking watch!
I just got the Steinhart HULK and love the double green.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> Oceanking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT looking picture!
(I may have to get one of these oceankings one day!)


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Scurfa Bell Diver
View attachment 15585364


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Familyman310 (Dec 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Got a qld storm...big heat relief..
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

My Aquatico Sea Star V2 on a Nato from Miro .


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## YantMK (Jan 13, 2014)

My Vostok Amphibia


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

leadbelly2550 said:


> Scurfa Bell Diver
> View attachment 15585364
> View attachment 15585365


GORGEOUS!
I have the blacked-out version.
GREAT picture.
(my lume pictures don't seem to come out so good)
---
Also, just something weird, but your 1st picture: 15585364 doesn't show.
But the 2nd picture: 15585365 shows AMAZING


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

tbechtx said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GREAT pic!
Awesome dial!
That's a weird date wheel. Mine is normal.
Is there any OTHER difference to the one "made in Japan"??
Thanks


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

The USMC to fight the foot of snow we got yesterday!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

DMCBanshee said:


> The USMC to fight the foot of snow we got yesterday!


Can you explain more about that cool watch?
(and why it says that you are from Canada)
Thanks


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still honeymooning with the Sub41 🟢


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## AngryScientist (Jul 24, 2014)

new to me ti-diver. this is going to be a keeper.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Captain









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Ste303 (May 5, 2019)

My christmas present the rdunae retangula 6105 8000 turtle homage.


----------



## watchmandragon (Oct 19, 2020)

Vintage VDB Chronograph


----------



## watchmandragon (Oct 19, 2020)

The Dievas MG-1 for tomorrow. Will install the new distressed red Dr. Phil strap on this evening. This was my first purchase on WUS in October 2020.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

B&R GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)

Two favorite one a 500M auto diver the other a nice dress watch


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Looks SO good. I love dark charcoal grey.


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Found in the feed and didn't realize it was the dive forum. Don't want to be that guy so I'll do this instead:


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Blue

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izlatin (May 5, 2019)

Ball on Blue










Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## ATTAKK (Sep 27, 2015)

Myman said:


> View attachment 15586929


What brand is this? Love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Precista PRS 18 Q. It's from 2013 - the battery has never been changed : )


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

HELM Komodo


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Myman said:


> Precista PRS 18 Q. It's from 2013 - the battery has never been changed : )


It's the only watch i regret selling over the 100 that i have owned...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Avelta again today.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)

Grandpa


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Cermit  of course and since I'm home, I am double wristing with the also new SwatchXHodinkee collab


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

WatchDialOrange said:


> HELM Komodo
> 
> View attachment 15587100


Looks like !5th Street in Del Mar...Nice watch by the way...the bracelet makes the watch pop!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

El Pescador said:


> Looks like !5th Street in Del Mar...Nice watch by the way...the bracelet makes the watch pop!


You got that right that is 15th street Del Mar...my favorite surf spot


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

Orient Triton, still one of the best deals for a dive watch if you can find one.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

the a1-42mm























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;] ☕


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage SkinDiver on Canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> Can you explain more about that cool watch?
> (and why it says that you are from Canada)
> Thanks


It's a Marathon GSAR, USMC Edition. Yes I'm in Canada, why?

All infos here about this watch
Large Diver's Automatic (GSAR) Official USMC Markings - 41mm


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

OC


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Direnzo DRZ_03


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Sorry for the double post


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Eterna 1948 one of the best blue sun bursts and value on the market!








Some days are just meant for the polished look!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Myman said:


> Precista PRS 18 Q. It's from 2013 - the battery has never been changed : )


10 years, so they say.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Pelagos


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

One of the bandoleers today
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Back on the Bonetto Cinturini for a while:


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah... again


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

Baby D.


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


>


Like the MM300, but shy away due to dimension. What's your wrist size, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

R1P said:


> Like the MM300, but shy away due to dimension. What's your wrist size, if you don't mind me asking?


My wrist is 7".


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

I’m at 6 3/4; the dimensions sound similar to 44mm PAMs, which I’ve had. May have to try one. Definitely it would have to be on rubber or leather, otherwise I’ll need a dolly to carry it around.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Wednesday 😀😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Ball NEDU


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Sea Wolf









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Arctic Camo to fight this snow...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

DMCBanshee said:


> It's a Marathon GSAR, USMC Edition. Yes I'm in Canada, why?
> 
> All infos here about this watch
> Large Diver's Automatic (GSAR) Official USMC Markings - 41mm


My question was because I thought it was a U.S. military watch.
But I guess you are American, just living in Canada.
Great looking watch.
I looked into it more on LongIsland watches. 
They even have a anthracite matching bracelet now.
But it is about $1600...over my self-imposed limit.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Change up to my SMP


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Type I


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

R1P said:


> I'm at 6 3/4; the dimensions sound similar to 44mm PAMs, which I've had. May have to try one. Definitely it would have to be on rubber or leather, otherwise I'll need a dolly to carry it around.


I'll be honest. Once it's on my wrist I barely notice the difference between bracelet and rubber.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Prometheus Eagle Ray


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU...
With tritium luuuuume


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Christmas-y mood today 😁


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀😷Thursday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Kiger today.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

LHD again


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

thORISday


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Crepas El Buzo!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wristrocket (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Some days it does not even look like the same ...watch.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

Pam in the dark


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Formula One Gulf


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Aquamarine (38mm)


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
A lil too early but hey 'tis the season 😂


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bandoleer looks GREAT on that watch!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Rocking the Christopher Ward forged carbon today. 








Looking forward to a GREAT weekend.
Happy Chanuka, everybody !


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Squale 1521 pvd on an olive green sailcloth strap


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

My trusty Scuba Dude










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 Lunette Verte ... still 
Day 7  never done before in Jeep99Dad land 
And Only -2 secs


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Affordable and mechanical Chinese Navy diver for today.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

This one has been getting a lot of wrist time lately: Laco Squad Himalaya
I picked it up pre-owned but LNIB with all the stickers still on. Really nice watch for the money. Checks every box I can think of with the possible exception of a hardened case


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! BSH Sub


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Nanook65 said:


> This one has been getting a lot of wrist time lately: Laco Squad Himalaya
> I picked it up pre-owned but LNIB with all the stickers still on. Really nice watch for the money. Checks every box I can think of with the possible exception of a hardened case


Love this German!


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Felt burnt out with work so thought I would snap a pic for this thread. Now back to the grind!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*
--------------------------------------------------
*Seiko Majesta-SBDZ002, Calibre 5S42







*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Raven vintage


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great weekend Guys! Raven Vintage


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys 
Blue Saturday for the SKX027








*


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Tuna








Edit: nice Seiko lume shot


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday 😁😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy Saturday


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Sub41 LV 









I LOVE THIS NEW SUB


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


>


Real deal


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Real deal


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Same as on my Instagram: @otkup_satova_rs









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-42mm DLC on bandoleer

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

JLC Deep Sea Alarm









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)

with my daughter at a Louis Tomlinson on line concert


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Took the 65 on a foggy hike today.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YantMK (Jan 13, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


That's looking great. How's do you find the bracelet?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

YantMK said:


> That's looking great. How's do you find the bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


The Scurfa bracelet is really comfy! 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

SSW 68









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa Saturday


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

12:34:56 shot on my G-9000MS Mudman.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Aquamarine


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Lazy Sunday with a 2 Handed ticker


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Arctic Camo Mod


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida A1-42mm on DLC bandoleer























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

..and now on the brushed bandoleer bracelet

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tourby today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

heyBJK said:


>


this has to be one of the most legible watches out there


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne ND513RD 
An older model but love the matte dial with vintage style markers and hands.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

SLA017









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## FBach (Jul 23, 2020)

Off to work!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## wristrocket (Aug 19, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa DiverOne ND513RD
> An older model but love the matte dial with vintage style markers and hands.


I love my black Diver One. It still wows me when I look at it. Nice one!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

...up at Nike Ajax tracking site LA96C for a hike with the PRS-29B.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jasper110 said:


> View attachment 15596544


Congratulations. 

That's the first one I've seen "in the wild"

Looks great.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## YantMK (Jan 13, 2014)

Seiko SKX009K









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Manual Winding









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stipey (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Rolex Submariner 16610* for tonight


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Smitten by this combo.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Sub41 LV this morning and the rain/cold are back


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Rado









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

The #ssa343j1 Presage 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

"Chromatic Aberration" Distortion (underwater).


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tuesday with this micro on polished bandoleer bracelet






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Newest member of the herd. Impatient for a patina.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


That's a nice looking watch.
Where did you get the bracelet?
Is it adjustable and comfortable?
I'm thinking of getting one just like that
for the Helson sharkmaster 300 blue.
Thanks


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the Sub41 LV  perfect daily wearer for me, the size, proportions, case lines, and the awesome clasp... just love how it wears....


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😷Tuesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

NAD


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Sea Wolf









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

It's always exciting to get a package in from Sweden, that means I've got something from Cheapest Nato Straps. I received another 10 new straps in yesterday and I'm enjoying all the strap changes in my watches. I thought I had a problem with collecting watches, but my real issues are with straps. The wife asks why I need over 200 watch straps lol. 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Bell & Ross










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

First time on the second Aaron Bespoke strap I bought along with the speedy strap. I'm just loving this. He is 2/2 now. I'm seriously going to buy another 4 or 5 here shortly as he has definitely passed the test...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> Orsa Sea Viper


I had that piece and the orange with a few monstrums.. the sea viper is such a great piece Simon..really looks great and still one of the best bezel layouts imho..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Ole reliable



















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Aquaracer... Seems appropriate...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

PRabbit said:


> First time on the second Aaron Bespoke strap I bought along with the speedy strap. I'm just loving this. He is 2/2 now. I'm seriously going to buy another 4 or 5 here shortly as he has definitely passed the test...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that strap! Looks so good with your watch.


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

tro_jan said:


> Ole reliable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Citizen Cirrus Altichron


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> I had that piece and the orange with a few monstrums.. the sea viper is such a great piece Simon..really looks great and still one of the best bezel layouts imho..
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave  I had couple Monstrums too, I hope Marc was still in the watch buisness!

Using TapaWatch


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Sbdc053


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

59yukon01 said:


>


Oh yeah! Looking good.
This kind of looks like the MM200.
What model is it and where did you get it?


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> Oh yeah! Looking good.
> This kind of looks like the MM200.
> What model is it and where did you get it?


Thanks and I bought it about 3 years ago. It's the SPB053J, but the JDM version is the SBDC053. The bracelet is from the black dial 051, which I sourced separately. Think I got it from Gnomon Watches.


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks and I bought it about 3 years ago. It's the SPB053J, but the JDM version is the SBDC053. The bracelet is from the black dial 051, which I sourced separately. Think I got it from Gnomon Watches.


I had a look. Yours on the bracelet is $820. While the MM200 is another $200 at $1020.
(and they DO look quite similar!) I think I would pick the one you did! Enjoy it !








Prospex 200M Automatic Blue Ref. SBDC053


Prospex for Seiko basically means "Professional Specification" that their timepieces in this category are built with very high standards to be used by professionals. Seiko’s answer to their 62MAS from 1965 are the modernized and pocket-friendly priced Seiko Prospex Diver SBDC051 and the Seiko...




www.gnomonwatches.com













Prospex 200M Automatic “Baby MM” Ref. SBDC065


Prospex for Seiko basically means "Professional Specification" that their timepieces in this category are built with very high standards to be used by professionals. Following the incredible success of this year's Baselworld 2018 SBDC061/63 models. Seiko introduced a new member to the...




www.gnomonwatches.com


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Always looking sharp this one...










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Again, today, N-A-D.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Its all Dufrane Barton springs today and for the rest of the week























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Heritage









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> Its all Dufrane Barton springs today and for the rest of the week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a GREAT looking watch (I've never heard of).
Awesome blue dial.
Your posts are dangerous to my pocketbook !


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> That's a GREAT looking watch (I've never heard of).
> Awesome blue dial.
> Your posts are dangerous to my pocketbook !


Thanks man.. I just learn they have 2 left! I loved it when it was issued a few years back but it had no fitted bracelet until recently. Best wishes

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday ⛄⛄✌🏼🖖🏼😷


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Caravelle Devil Diver! 50 years old and still going strong and looking great!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Evening









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

wheelbuilder said:


> Evening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beast


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> What a beast


Lol. I know man. It's soooooo 2006!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

The lost art of taking time to write...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dufrane it is























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

I have not worn my split timer in while


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Recent movement swap on this one. It's now running +1.9 s/d after 4 straight days.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

Armand Nicolet JS9


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett CD III


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day folks✋?. Just arrived Armand Nicolet JS9 41mm. Love the feel and fit on this one. AN claims it's a rubber strap but more like silicone. A real dust/lint magnet?


----------



## mrbradley (Jun 5, 2019)

Tudor BB58 Blue on perlon strap









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbradley (Jun 5, 2019)

Tudor BB58 Blue on perlon strap









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Big Pilot.. Saint Exupery edition


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys
Seiko Spirit - 5S21





























*


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Tuna


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Mudman for a snow day.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

0


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

Tony A.H said:


> Big Pilot.. Saint Exupery edition
> 
> View attachment 15604090


Great looking Big Pilot.Looks really good on your wrist. I cam close to getting one 2 years ago....but. 
Would you mind sharing your wrist size?


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Keeping it Seiko this evening


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

jakec said:


> Great looking Big Pilot.Looks really good on your wrist. I cam close to getting one 2 years ago....but.
> Would you mind sharing your wrist size?


thanks
*some watches look good and some look ridiculous. i will highlight some important facts in Blue.*

it's often *the wrist shape* that makes the difference. regardless of it's diameter.
my wrist size is 7 inches to 7,1/4 (in the summer time).  *it's flat *. another advantage i have is a *big forearm and Hand* that i think is important to pull off larger watches.
like in this picture:


another example (the first BP. 5002). as you can see. *Lug to lug don't extend beyond the crest of the wrist*.


you gotta give it a try. . people say: it's a Pilot watch and it's supposed to wear large. i agree to that statement.
in the end. you have to be comfortable with it. if you think it looks good on you?. then wear it with pride and forget what others say..


hope the pictures help
Cheers


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie K39


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks Dave  I had couple Monstrums too, I hope Marc was still in the watch buisness!
> 
> Using TapaWatch


Totally agree Simon,
Marc put great movements and a lot of thought in to his designs, they will stand the test of time for sure..
All the best mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This week zoomed by























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Old diver









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bulova Snorkel 666 ft from 1971









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon USMC


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## CMY21 (Jan 1, 2020)

PO fun...


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys







*


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Glycine Combat Sub Bronze GL0174:


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Ocean One Black DLC #Steinhart 







*


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

PRabbit said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You made a solid choice there mate..great piece

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 15606387


Bloody ripper of a piece 
It flies under the radar with ease..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day guys.

Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

No need for a filter... Just tritium...


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> No need for a filter... Just tritium...


And a coldie!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

This
Happy Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Same as yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

It's sunny here In Cyprus...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Game over























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk
And with mesh


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊⛄😷Saturday ✌🏼🖖🏼🎄


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Gsar









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Rarely do this, but switched my watch. Easy afternoon ahead










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tourby on the weekends










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

Imbiton said:


> Game over
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Nice!
Can we see the clasp? Any micro adjustments?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Aquastar Deepstar









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

ceebee said:


> Rarely do this, but switched my watch. Easy afternoon ahead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a piece im going to add one day Chris..polar opposite of my U212 SDR...and yours has better lume too which just makes it so cool..like that one heaps mate!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This old thing:


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> Thats a piece im going to add one day Chris..polar opposite of my U212 SDR...and yours has better lume too which just makes it so cool..like that one heaps mate!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Hi Dave 
You know me. No more than 6 months with a watch. Sooner or later.......FS. I'll try to keep this one longer. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

alllexandru said:


> WOW! Nice!
> Can we see the clasp? Any micro adjustments?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it has about 6 or 7 micro-adjustments. Nice tapering bracelet, but the end curved links are hollow so it is not suited for deep diving. I happen to have switch bracelets today to this mesh. Cheers









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## SPfrom1973 (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Winters636 (Mar 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the Sub41 LV all day. Love it, the new case is perfection


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Pelagos in the San Gabriel Wilderness today.









Oh, and Titus because he's the best trail buddy, ever!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

ceebee said:


> Hi Dave
> You know me. No more than 6 months with a watch. Sooner or later.......FS. I'll try to keep this one longer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I know Chris, but if you sell this model you'll buy and sell 4 more of the same mate!!
Top stuff mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

Aquastar Deepstar (blue)
Truly awesome piece!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

1st for Sunday, the Samurai. Cheers 😊😬😷🎄🖖🏼


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Red square Sunday on this vintage 6309 Diver from January 1981










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> I know Chris, but if you sell this model you'll buy and sell 4 more of the same mate!!
> Top stuff mate
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


That made me laugh, but oh so true.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

...as its page 2824.....


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Modded Mako/Ray today.
























Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

AUTOmaniak said:


> View attachment 15608872


That's an eye catcher. Beautiful!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

It gets wet in that sleigh when going through the clouds. I need something tough.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Can't decide which I like best.


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Bakulimaw said:


> View attachment 15609629


Love your Monster mate 
Where did you get the bezel cover?


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Love your Monster mate
> Where did you get the bezel cover?


Thank you.
That shroud is an original feature of the watch.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The now hard-to-source mid-sized SKX015










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Glycine Combat Sub* today


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SEIKO 7A38-7080 CHRONO PVD -
The first chronograph in the world with analog display and day date complication year 1984


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

💙💗💚💛🖤 :]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## camjr (Jul 28, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mastergiven (Mar 1, 2014)

Today GAW Lince 1000m


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Floodlights...over the night runs..
All the best
Dave










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Monday ⛄😊🎄✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Gen 1.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

First day of winter, first snowfall of the year..


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Bakulimaw said:


> View attachment 15609629


* ZIMBE TUNA !!! 







*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


*SHOGUN !!!







*


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Steinhart Bronze 47mm "Hand Cranker"


----------



## Bruiser (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Certina DS PH200M


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Zodiac









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

In its natural habitat...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

🏖🏝🍹 ;]


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Clipperton










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-42mm DLC today























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy⛄😊😷 Tuesday 🎄✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

B&R GMT. Happy Holidays!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

OC Core Diver


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military SkinDiver On Perlon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

garydusa said:


>


Hey Brother, can I have this one for Christmas


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 LV today. Absolutely love this case


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

White 53









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

New Zelos swordfish timascus
impulse purchase. It's kind of cool-looking.
But doesn't come out good in pictures.








Here is the professional picture:


https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0387/4989/products/TimascusMete_1024x1024.jpg?v=1605763393


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Got five more trees planted today.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Willard!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

New favorite


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Rocket hands...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my new Willard today initially on the OEM rubber

















But now on a OD green canvas


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm on my third watch of the day! I always rotate through on my days off.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Happy Festivus"









"Festivus" is today December 23rd


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Happy Festivus


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Fresh off the DHL truck!


















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Marathon









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

STEINHART Ocean Two White mk1


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 15614088


Bloody Hell!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

G'day all...have a good one 
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 15614583


Gorgeous 

What model number is that mate?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks mate, 
Its a EZM10 testaf...so accurate plus when running at night the Ultra Violet lume on the boats is phenomenal..I've used it on the boats and in the air...phenomenal piece. 
200 m WR.tegimented plus its a piece that goes from Bracelet or leather to Zulu or Isofrane it just is killa imho.
Dave


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Happy Xmas!!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A rainbow and the red A1-42mm Armida on bandoleer























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## trouble (Oct 30, 2009)

Back from the service,finally fixed and rocking


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Gorgeous
> 
> What model number is that mate?


H2O Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane 6000m


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Green seems appropriate for Christmas Eve.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Willard and drunkartstraps canvas for Christmas Eve

Merry Christmas


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Still sporting my MIIK


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Stowa Green Limette Prodiver for Christmas


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly received for Christmas, SKX007 White World Mod


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays WUS ⛄🎅🎄


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

DMCBanshee said:


> Freshly received for Christmas, SKX007 White World Mod


Beautiful timepiece


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Beautiful timepiece


Thanks  Merry Christmas!

Using TapaWatch


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

SMP
















Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

OM Gen 1









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Merry Christmas! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Happy, healthy, holidays


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Christmas lights.Merry Christmas Eve F74..


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

A Blessed, Merry Christmas to one and all🙏🏼😊⛄🎄🖖🏼. May change to another watch if I see Santa 🎅🏼🥛🍪


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Seiko on Christmas day


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Merry Christmas WUS!!!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the White 007 for Christmas, Happy Holidays Guys!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas Watchfam 
Got my Christmas colors on 

Kids aren't even down to open presents... definitely different without little ones at home


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Having a white Christmas this year...


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Merry Christmas ??


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

.....and I saw Santa🎅🏼. Merry Christmas Day part 2⛄🎄🙏🏼❄


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Bell & Ross









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The monchard on a 7 year old polished strapcode engineer 1 bracelet























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

CH6 Superdome on Canvas


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


 Of all the watches I've sold, this is the one I've regreted selling.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


*MONSTER !!!








*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Of all the watches I've sold, this is the one I've regreted selling.


I remember when you had it ! You thinking of getting it back or searching for another one ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

NYSCOTTY said:


> I remember when you had it ! You thinking of getting it back or searching for another one ?


Never say never, but most likely not. I sold mine for more than I paid for it new, but I do miss it occasionally.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

First time ever declaring a watch as my daily on day one of ownership! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanuckRS (Jun 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

nice diving watch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Of all the watches I've sold, this is the one I've regreted selling.


I know the feeling and that seiko/strap combo is ultra nice! I don't like that seiko on steel but a strap? yep!/)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

FordHammie said:


> I know the feeling and that seiko/strap combo is ultra nice! I don't like that seiko on steel but a strap? yep!/)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks....and I can say for certain l'll never sell my 173. Bought it brand new in 1998 so too many memories over the years.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Rolex Sub41 LV


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Murder Hornet...


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

D65









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Doxa..top day all
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ZanD SkinDiver On Tropic


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#Steinhart #Ocean1BLACK







*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

For several days now it has been the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A naturally-occurring green turtle.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Scubapro 500









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Never say never, but most likely not. I sold mine for more than I paid for it new, but I do miss it occasionally.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys















*


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SmP


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Smurfed out with my vintage '72 DJ on a blue calf skin leather strap









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

CC









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

one million dollars


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday folks🙏🏼😊😷❄⛄🖖🏼


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Every single day! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still...


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Skratch (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Paul's new orange gloss DiverOne is awesome. Who doesn't like an early watch delivery on a Sunday  
The polished case with beloved edges is super nice


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Pelagos









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Jash (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

600 ..all the best 
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

An Orient Sub on a dusty drive to the countryside










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Lim.Ed. 1970


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

NFW VIPERFISH (19mm tall, 389 grams on bracelet, made by George Fox)


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Sub


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Still on my wrist from Sunday...









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Hecla titanium


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Current favorite


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Casio Royale...









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Gsar from overnight.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Direnzo DRZ_03


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

f74 Hexa from a few years back


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

TheHun said:


> Darth


Where is that coastline mate?
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Phoibos Proteus









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Not actually a diver, but it's screwed down and good for 200 meters.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## dustmartin (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday folks😊⛄😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Error


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys --------- Seiko TideMaster
FULL Moon Tonite !! ----- BEWARE !!!

























































































*


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Green Willard on DrunkArtStraps canvas today


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Rado









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Outstanding lume all night!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

Augusto67 said:


> View attachment 15622129


This watch is on my short list if I can't score a MKII Project 300 by springtime. Very sharp !!


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Same watch, new car...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The sun is out after a few days of rain and I can finally see the blue skies.
Time for a bluesy Orient Sub 2ER.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Thunder Dump (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Gone from dust to rain..bloody bewdy!
Dave










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Not a diver but it needed a charge / winding.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

This one today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday folks😊😷⛄👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Off to Florida with the Sub41 LV


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Armida with the worst clasp ever









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A Vixa indoors
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

heyBJK said:


>


homerun!


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Arnie and baby Arnie.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

New arrival. Alkin Model Two.


























Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

This beauty just arrived









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

First Oris afternoon switch. Don't usually do mid-day switches and clog thread with photos, but oh well.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Bought this as a test run for if I'd ever really wear a dressier option. Ended up throwing it on a nato and really enjoying it so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Just switched it to the rubber strap for the long weekend. Much more comfortable than the leather or bracelet. Also don't want it on leather in case I get into some shenanigans this weekend!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Grey and Black today


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKXA35 on New Year's eve, with one of the chosen colors of 2021, Illuminating, the bright yellow of lemon skin.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Grey and Black today
> 
> View attachment 15625591
> 
> ...


Lovely car


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Fresh baked chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Diesels said:


> Fresh baked chocolate chip cookies!
> View attachment 15625713


Gorgeous 
Just wondering if you have the SS bracelet for it?
I'd love to see how that looks


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Aquamarine


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Gorgeous
> Just wondering if you have the SS bracelet for it?
> I'd love to see how that looks


No I don't but I am considering getting a bracelet. I've seen other members post pics with a bracelet and it looks really good.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> homerun!


Thank you! I should wear it more often.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy New Year's Eve??????


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Happy New Year!


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

It's been quite a while since I put one of my orients on wrist. It's a nice little watch.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

A "Happy & Safe New Years" to Everyone!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Bay


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

D65









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Ocean King Mark I









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)

Happy (and healthy) 2021!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

garydusa said:


> A "Happy & Safe New Years" to Everyone!


Those tacos are a godsend when there's nothing else to eat!


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys















*


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

One of my favorite Casio watches of all time. Also goes with the sweatpants lazy vibe. Haha.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Breitling today

Instagram: @otkup_satova_rs









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

An old battler...great hardwearing piece









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Christmas lights again tonight..Safe & happy NYE to everyone..


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Primary colors










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Happy New Year all!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Merry new year to all my dive watch buddies.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett CDIII


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mosho (Nov 26, 2018)

Swapped the hairpulling sharp edged bracelet for a cheap strap.... What do you think?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

[


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Happy NEW Year 2021!"


----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Scurfa yellow D1


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys








*


----------



## mpelucio13 (Nov 14, 2020)

Enviado de meu SM-G975F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

SSW









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Just back inside after snowmobiling since early morning. Nice a cozy now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Happy New Year


----------



## niverno (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Nice being able to take my watch pic at home and not in the office today. Happy New Year! Starting it off right with the Squale 1521


----------



## mpelucio13 (Nov 14, 2020)

Stoneheart









Enviado de meu SM-G975F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Happy new year!!


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Panda eyes










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

HELBERG CH1 Mokume Gane


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seiko circa 1980 on stainless steel Jubilee


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-42 for 1-2-2021

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

The white Beast to fight 6'' of snow upcoming


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys








*


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Oh yeah...the sunburst blue dial with the comfortable blue rubber strap is awesome.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Model C









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Deep Tech


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*KAMASU #Orient #Strapcode 







*


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

So 30 min ago I'm sitting at the dining table with my 3 year old boy, taking apart his paw patrol ginger bread house because he wants to eat it ?. I look up and the our mail lady is walking up to our front door with a package. Kaladin runs outside and brings the little box in and looks up with a big smile on his face "Daddy, you got a new watch! Can I help open it?!" Smart kid.

As far as the watch goes I've been wanting it for a couple years now, ever since it first came out. I was able to find it new for a price I never would have expected a while back, and I used some gift cards from Christmas to pay for part of it. So you can say this is my Christmas gift, partially to myself.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

mydemise said:


> So 30 min ago I'm sitting at the dining table with my 3 year old boy, taking apart his paw patrol ginger bread house because he wants to eat it . I look up and the our mail lady is walking up to our front door with a package. Kaladin runs outside and brings the little box in and looks up with a big smile on his face "Daddy, you got a new watch! Can I help open it?!" Smart kid.
> 
> As far as the watch goes I've been wanting it for a couple years now, ever since it first came out. I was able to find it new for a price I never would have expected a while back, and I used some gift cards from Christmas to pay for part of it. So you can say this is my Christmas gift, partially to myself.
> 
> ...


Great looking watch, I'm still watching on my spb105j1 to arrive in the mail 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Playing in the snow this morning with Kids and the Mako


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

H2O Kalmar v2 for this snowy Sunday


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Scurfa Diver One auto today. 









Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Pre Bond 









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunday morning. End of the back-to-back long weekends
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Telepicker (Jan 3, 2021)

Xxx


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)

Steinhart GMT.
Barton nato strap.


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## justin33 (Oct 19, 2020)

mtbmike said:


>


Wow that one looks great! May I get the reference?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Blue Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

Some Blue Monday day lume


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Lodowy potwór ;]


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

I forgot to post this yesterday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> Blue Monday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


I bought the same reference. Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Zodiac









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

tbechtx said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Honeymoon...


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Blue for Monday, I suppose....









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

My girlfriends choice today









Rainbow  Frogman  GWF A1000brt-1ajr

Healthy & happy 2021 everyone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

justin33 said:


> Wow that one looks great! May I get the reference?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Engineer Master Classic. Also came with yellow, orange and blue second hands.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Same as for the last few days, Helm Vanuatu


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Neo-vintage slim-cased Turtle 6309-7290










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Avelta


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

ZM-73 said:


> Avelta
> View attachment 15633605


Thats a beauty mate!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Thats a beauty mate!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's a 1970's French diver style watch.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday folks😊😷. One of two for today ❄✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## trouble (Oct 30, 2009)

Wrist shot & making love to a mouse


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15633015


Nice pic!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Coffee shots 📸


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#Steinhart #DLC















*


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Today it s time for *Glycine Combat Sub Bronze*


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tourby Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

SPB149


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I think i will get the bernhardt resized.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Just arrived 👍🏽


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Oris









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

First arrival of the year, Circula Aquasport 👍🏼. Cheers 😊❄😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

lysolek007 said:


> Coffee shots 📸
> View attachment 15634118


Sensational !!!!!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Speedmaster


----------



## trouble (Oct 30, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> First arrival of the year, Circula Aquasport . Cheers
> 
> View attachment 15634860


Saw this few weeks ago. Another resurrection of a vintage dive brand.

How does it fare for now?


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

** Not a dive watch **

Pic deleted


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


> ** Not a dive watch **
> 
> Pic deleted


Wow, out of all the watches you have Russ, that's the best Mate! ???


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## modsupremo (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Tubbataha










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Today it s time for a *Casio GShock Rangeman*

*


  




*


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Deep Blue Diver 1000...


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday folks??. 2nd day on the wrist Circula Aquasport. While it doesn't indicate "Chronometer " on the dial , I asked the owner to install a COSC rated Sellita 200-2 movement. So it came with the COSC certificate ??.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

SPB079J1


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

OM









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Russ1965 said:


>





Russ1965 said:


>


Now that's a superb example of the Spezi!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Here's a better shot of this beaut, it's real hard to get a shot that gets the reddish tones









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## eudaimania (Dec 21, 2020)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15636378


Not 100% sure what's happening in this photo but I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helson Sharkmaster 300 "Gilt"


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

PRS-22.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1978 Seiko


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Heljestrand said:


> 1978 Seiko
> View attachment 15636973
> View attachment 15636975


Shes a beautiful example mate..my old girl I put through the grinder for 40 plus years,.good to see a well preserved piece
Very nice..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

It's hip to be square.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

MuckyMark said:


>


What have you done to the crown?!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Strela CO40CYB-AW on a Khaki HELM Canvas strap.


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I will need to mod the hour/minute hand on this bernhardt for better visibility
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

I do not care for the jubilee that the skx009 came with, it just feels too cheap. So finally I picked up a solid end link jubilee bracelet with a milled clasp and I am enjoying it.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Thursday 😁😷😊❄🖖🏼


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

eudaimania said:


> Not 100% sure what's happening in this photo but I like it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 ✌??️?️Diving


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

CC









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great day Guys!


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Just got this on a trade, pretty solid


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

ORIS Diver 65 'Maxi' Topper Edition


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*







ORIENT #Kamasu*


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

I can't think of any other watch with this on my wrist!  I surely have toned down the bling bling, yet amped up the regality on wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Rarely rebuy, but owned one of these a couple of years ago and foolishly flipped it while on a grail hunt.......so happy to have one back in the watch box!

Helson carbon 45


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maddog1970 said:


> Rarely rebuy, but owned one of these a couple of years ago and foolishly flipped it while on a grail hunt.......so happy to have one back in the watch box!
> 
> Helson carbon 45
> 
> View attachment 15638636


Looks bloody good on you MD..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

59yukon01 said:


>


Love the grey.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday 😁😷❄👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Fanta 🧡🧡🧡


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog, Have a great day!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown and a slice of BBQ.










We replaced Karen's usual talk with new freeze-dried Tapatalk crystals. Let's see if she notices...


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Afternoon swap...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Oris









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

This U50 just arrived today:


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Still in the honeymoon phase with my Type1, perfect size for an everyday watch. Comfortable to wear while I wash and wax my old toy.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

schnitzerphoto said:


> This U50 just arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 15640306


Looks great!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKX011K










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Damasko









Sent from my Nokia 5.3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

The only watch I want to wear these days.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monchard
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this one, The Angler a handmade dial from Poland.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Mako XL


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Just put your ear to the watch face and you can hear the sound of the waves 🌊😁


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Rarely worn.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Weekend swap to dufrane























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Sunny and cold with my 149


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Just arrived Fed Ex.Old used up 39.5.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

*DS-1*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

'72 Datejust on blue pebbled skin calf leather strap.
















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Fat fish for Sunday😁


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A blue dialed, transitional 7002-7020 Diver










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with The Angler but on ISOstyle


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday greetings 🙏🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Helson Stingray (Titanium 47mm)


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Still honeymooning......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Stay warm! Vance.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

One more! Vance.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

OM









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The classic black










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

This mother of pearl dial has got awesome color reflections


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

🌈


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

mtbmike said:


> *DS-1*


Love that re issue! I'm on my 3rd..hard one not to keep in the fold..have you registered it on the owner site?
What #?
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Black Bay 58


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Blue Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ventus Mori M4. Monday cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

This one again while I wait for my new watch from SEL



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Ti Deep today


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helson Sharkmaster 300


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Rado









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Note how everything lines up. Seiko doesn't always get it right...but it's nice when they do.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

1972 Hamilton Pan Europ









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Grey dial h2o for a grey day
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*KAMASU #Orient #Strapcode







*


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Time for *Seiko Samurai*


----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

Photo from yesterday.


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy 😊😷Tuesday ❄✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Gsar









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly received, I was not able to find the Silver version so I opted for the PVD


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## isstefan (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Benarus Megalodon afternoon and put on Canvas, I'm in Love


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Toolwatch *Casio GA-2100*

*


  




*


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

🍊🧊❄


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monolithic slab of steel
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## TedH (Oct 15, 2020)

GarbanzoNegro said:


>


One of the best references in my opinion. Beautiful. I regret selling my 'no M.'


----------



## mariosimas (Jul 16, 2010)

Seiko "The Hulk" Sumo


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trellos (Feb 2, 2020)

Flighty today!!


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Zodiac









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the Megalodon On a New Canvas


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swap to the Beachboy (only 100 meters WR, not a screwed crown) but satisfies my urge for something between a full metal G-shock or unattainable AP Royal Oak























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

Caribbean on Mesh...


----------



## scorp713 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Super Sea Wolf today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Seiko NX full dive computer from early 2000s









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMe86 (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm wearing this little guy right here. Gives me all the satisfaction of an expensive watch, for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> Swap to the Beachboy (only 100 meters WR, not a screwed crown) but satisfies my urge for something between a full metal G-shock or unattainable AP Royal Oak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeeet! Now that IS different. I like it Isaac!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

mydemise said:


> Sweeeet! Now that IS different. I like it Isaac!!


thanks Bud. It is a very cool alternative. The only foibles would be that the crown is not screwed and perhaps the minute/hour hand should be more robust/thicker as the Dufrane Barton Springs. Otherwise, an ETA 2824, top-notch bracelet and polished/brushed parts make it a winner for my taste Maybe one day I will have the hands modded if I find the appropriate ones.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

DaveD said:


> View attachment 15648831


like I love the thickness and visibility of the hour/minute hand on this helm model


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Slim-cased 6309-729A Pepsi Diver










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*CITIZEN FUGU NY0088-11E Diver's 200m Lim. Ed. ASIA*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Cincy2 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## gregg (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## waymond wamano (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

👺;]


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Zodiac









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with this one I got yesterday afternoon


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

New to
My world

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Diver on leather. Don't judge.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

sgrysdon said:


> New to
> My world
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Okay, last one for this piece for a awhile.  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldcrow (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

It looks good by (propane outdoor heater) firelight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The rarest of all Seiko 6309 Divers: the orange, slim-cased 6309-729B Diver










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Ready to get out on the ocean!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## gregg (May 5, 2010)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More Atlantic Beachboy for today





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#Orange







*


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😁😷Friday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

D65
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys
Seiko Regatta Yacht Timer





























*


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Haven't posted in a while. Wearing my Black Orient Mako I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Finally put it back on the bracelet. Returning to the bracelets for any of my watches always feels like it's returning home.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Prometheus Eagle Ray


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ORCA


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## ThurmanMerman (Aug 14, 2017)

Speedy Pro on a bond paratrooper strap!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*MARANEZ #Kata 







*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tourby on a cold morning walk.


----------



## gregg (May 5, 2010)

JSAR / Ted Su


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday folks😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys























*


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

HAGWE


----------



## Odoyle01 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

HAGW Divers and Deskdivers


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Just installed a movement on this little guy... Only to realize that I bought the wrong variant of the movement.. this one has no second hand ... well I guess I have no seconds hand.. still happy to get it running again.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

SNE499

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 15654946


And this mystery diver is made by whom?....

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6105 Mod Turtle


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Atlantic beachboy for grey Sunday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Forgot to post this one from Friday. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregg (May 5, 2010)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*







*


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Running errands and being all Willard-y.


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Odoyle01 (Apr 28, 2020)

Today's beast









Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Manta Ray Turtle on Uncle Seiko H-link bracelet:


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

SUMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Donerix said:


> Manta Ray Turtle on Uncle Seiko H-link bracelet:


Great dial!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Outside at home. Vance.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

This arrived today. Seiko 6309-729A diver on Y035 bracelet.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Dziewczyny 🤔  nie rekin kalendarza  🦈😁


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Odoyle01 said:


> Today's beast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch.
Did you change the bezel insert?
---
I have the all blacked out one.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@slorollin @Imbiton @4jamie o.k. I'm sensing a pattern!
My vote is the grey dial and shark-mesh bracelet.


----------



## FantasticMrFish (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Big Tempest


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

o/


----------



## gregg (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helm Komodo


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

200 m water resistant with a screw down crown, lumed hands and numerals/markers. Technically more of a field watch, no moving bezel or luminescent second hand, but should be happy in the water.


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

The Alkin Watches Model One










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 White World


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

DMCBanshee said:


> SKX007 White World


Absolutely love it 
Modded? Or different model?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Blue Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

The Yeti and that dial depth on some new shoes...


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Just landed today. Aquastar Deepstar 2020 Blue ray. Really amazing blue dial that changes quite a bit in different light.

Dome crystal is really sweet too. Tropic strap is an added bonus. Pairs really well with the watch. It's my first Tropic and I am definitely a fan!

Have a great day!


































































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

'ZEX' Zeno Explorer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

kca said:


> Just landed today. Aquastar Deepstar 2020 Blue ray. Really amazing blue dial that changes quite a bit in different light.
> 
> Dome crystal is really sweet too. Tropic strap is an added bonus. Pairs really well with the watch. It's my first Tropic and I am definitely a fan!
> 
> ...


Great looking watch. Wear in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MKII 300


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Absolutely love it
> Modded? Or different model?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks  It's a modded SKX007.

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

atlbbqguy said:


> Great looking watch. Wear in good health.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Cheers,

Casey


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*MARANEZ #Kata







*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> MKII 300


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Atlanticus


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Lim. Ed.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#STEINHART Ocean 1 BLACK 







*


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Helm Komodo
> 
> View attachment 15657567


What rubber strap is that?
It matches PERFECTLY
---
I recently/finally got the Vanuatu, which is nice on bracelet and nice on whiskey (reddish) leather


----------



## gregg (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

watchman600 said:


> What rubber strap is that?
> It matches PERFECTLY
> ---
> I recently/finally got the Vanuatu, which is nice on bracelet and nice on whiskey (reddish) leather


Thanks! I Found that one on AliExpress PM me and I will look for the link.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😷🌬Happy Tuesday folks✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


great pic.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15659357


GREAT pic!
Bulova should pay you for it.


----------



## ProgZilla (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

It must be Tuesday! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Love the design of this watch!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surf4hours (Feb 17, 2007)

Video:

VID_20201205_131038979 by chief3630, on Flickr


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ROLEX/TUDOR '64 'Oyster Air-Tiger ' On Old school RED #HIRSCH
















*


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## gregg (May 5, 2010)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> View attachment 15660553


That's a great picture.
I have the exact same one!
This watch and the Steinhart ocean double green are scratching my itch quite well
for a great green dial watch.
...and making me stall and reconsider getting the Oris Aquis green 
that is so much more money.


----------



## ProgZilla (Jul 7, 2020)

Seiko "Willard" again..


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton b42 bronze on strapcode super engineer
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Seiko SBDC065 / SPB083 Just arrived yesterday:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Sub41 LV today


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Maratac Titanium GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helson Sharkmaster 300 at the beach.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swap to Armida a1-42mm DLC on strapcode bandoleer























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Been dailying the Seiko lately...









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Still this. Have a great one!


































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MKII P300


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> That's a great picture.
> I have the exact same one!
> This watch and the Steinhart ocean double green are scratching my itch quite well
> for a great green dial watch.
> ...


Thanks! I haven't seen the Steinhart Ocean Double Green in person yet but in photos they look stunning! I only have two Zelos in my collection, and this SF40 'Hulk' gets more wrist time 😁 Wear yours in good health!


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Azul










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys















*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dufrane on shark mesh from strapcode























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Everytime I wear this I wonder why I bother having 11 other watches.


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Yesterdays work wear


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Just picked up my 2 recently modded projects from my local jeweler.
1. Monchard skytoucher now has a 3mm thick sapphire, a bright seconds hand (albeit shorter length than desired but highly visible white second sticks over a barely seen chrome oem one) and a strapcode mesh tapering from 22mm to 18mm.
2. Bernhardt with thicker, more visible hour/minute hand sourced from Dagaz






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with the Sub41 LV. I love the new case and bracelet. Small changes can make a big difference.


----------



## Psychointegra (Apr 18, 2014)

New Seiko Sumo with ceramic bezel insert. The 70 hour power reserve on this watch is great!


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Seiko SBDC063 / SPB079 MM200


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Moray On Canvas


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still with the Sub41 LV. I love the new case and bracelet. Small changes can make a big difference.


What got changed?
--
I agree that small changes can indeed make a big difference.


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gregg (May 5, 2010)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

SMP 300 on some new shoes...


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Fixing the daughter's toy, aided by some beer. 30 bar WR absolutely required.









Tapatalkkal küldve az én SM-N975F eszközömről


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Gsar









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> What got changed?
> --
> I agree that small changes can indeed make a big difference.


The case size is 41mm, thinner lugs, different profile, slightly different crown guard shape, bracelet size is 21mm, think hand length. 
This one is also black dial and green ceramic bezel which was not offered on prior SubC models.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Miklos86 said:


> Fixing the daughter's toy, aided by some beer. 30 bar WR absolutely required.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those dials are just perfect. What a shot

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> The case size is 41mm, thinner lugs, different profile, slightly different crown guard shape, bracelet size is 21mm, think hand length.
> This one is also black dial and green ceramic bezel which was not offered on prior SubC models.


Thanks!
The GREEN ceramic bezel makes the whole watch (imo).
(Only thing better is the totally green hulk)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mariosimas (Jul 16, 2010)

*TISSOT SEASTAR 1000 CHRONOGRAPH*


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Aqua Terra #OMEGA







*


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Phoibos Proteus carbon dial









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Squale Tropic









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys








*


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

colorblind said:


> View attachment 15665075


*LANDSHARK !!!








*


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Sinn today

Instagram: @otkup_satova_rs









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## gregg (May 5, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Was going to change this morning ... but nah still smitten 😀


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Stipey (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Minty Fresh Traska Freediver


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)

The seamaster


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

6309 JDM Diver from Jan 1981










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pegasus


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

solar ARNIE


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stipey (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monchard for Saturday morning









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## faca (May 2, 2015)

ceebee said:


> View attachment 15666616
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This one has the luminous dial?
For my this one without minutes makers in dial should be perfect

Enviado desde mi Pixel 4a mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

faca said:


> This one has the luminous dial?
> For my this one without minutes makers in dial should be perfect
> 
> Enviado desde mi Pixel 4a mediante Tapatalk


I don't believe it is a luminous dial, just the hands. I'm not into lumen at all, so don't pay attention to that stuff. With my OCD, I do prefer the minute markers. Don't want to guess at 11 after, 12 after the hour, etc.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6105 Mod


----------



## gregg (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos swordfish 2























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😁😷Saturday ❄✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Green Willard on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Monta OK on a blustery day.


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys*









*














*


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Onda Smurf


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## whb42187 (Apr 4, 2019)

Pretending it's summertime









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tourby today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

A fine watch with a fine wine. A perfect pairing.










Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

I won't say who is insisting that I finish the basement this afternoon, but if I did it would sound a lot like "my 8 year old".


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#STEINHART Ocean BLACK 







*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 LV and my medicine


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Red square

6309-729A Diver










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Dishwasher is filled, and working hard, some things can't go in, like crystal glasses and some of the cutlery, bone handles and so on...so hand wash is called for there...

And as its Sunday, a shiny Vostok on the wrist, ...giving it large......thats as much water as it will see for a while...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys








*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

It's going to be Armida a1-42mm dlc on strapcode bandoleer all Sunday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Afternoon change for coffee and sunset dinner




























Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

B&R 94









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy😀😷 Sunday 🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Casio Seamaster


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#MARANEZ 'Kata'







*


----------



## oldcrow (Mar 14, 2008)

Sorta.


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

My latest watch build. Seiko dial and hands on a 4R movement but all other parts are 3rd party. Accuracy is +1 SPD.


----------



## gregg (May 5, 2010)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SCURFASunday with the new DiverOne gloss orange dial.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

''The Angler'' Have a great Sunday Guys!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)

Not an ISO Diver but a diver nonetheless and 200m WR. I just got this from Amazon and posted in several other threads.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

#ScubaDudeSunday









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


*Seiko Arnie !!!







*


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Mistagregory (Nov 29, 2020)

Trying to buy a Seiko SPB149 but seller hasn't replied to my messages and my Omega Seamaster is stuck in France at my mother-in-law's house. So for now this is all I can wear.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

the blues said:


> View attachment 15670319


I have this watch. It is awesome! The sunburst blue is SO nice.
(I put it on a comfortable blue rubber strap)


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Mistagregory said:


> Trying to buy a Seiko SPB149 but seller hasn't replied to my messages and my Omega Seamaster is stuck overseas at my mother-in-law's house. So for now this is all I can wear.
> 
> View attachment 15670398


First of all, welcome to the forums  !
With Corona and travel restrictions, I know all too well about having watches "stuck" somewhere where you aren't. What I've found though, is that it gives me a chance to really enjoy the watches that I do have right now. Always a "silver lining"...
and when you finally are able to enjoy the Seamaster, 
you will appreciate it even more.
Look to get a few delivered to you to enjoy in the meantime.
And forget anyone who doesn't message you back.


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> I have this watch. It is awesome! The sunburst blue is SO nice.
> (I put it on a comfortable blue rubber strap)


 I'm checking out some blue rubber strap at this moment, thanks


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

the blues said:


> I'm checking out some blue rubber strap at this moment, thanks


I got this navy blue UTE, which is amazing:




Make sure to buy the spring bars from him too...they are a separate charge.
He knows A LOT about straps. Enjoy!


----------



## Glen009 (Jan 22, 2021)

Aussie Pogue 1974


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## majikat (Jun 12, 2011)

Orient Chrono
















Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Stipey (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OysterPerpetual







*


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

All my watches are still in storage... but after a lockdown lull, the new arrivals are starting to roll in. This is the first diver... Steinhart Ocean One GMT. Am really enjoying it so far (the first Steinhart that's stuck with me).


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gregg (May 5, 2010)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Can't take this off since it arrived................except to make it new straps.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys















*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos blue/teal























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday cheers 😁😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Desk Diving


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Ball Roadmaster Marine GMT









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DIL (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;] 👽👽👽💚💚💚


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys








*


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday 😀😷❄✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## ProgZilla (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Aftermarket lugs are curved and extend mostly downward - it wears well for a watch with a 48mm case.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Green Sumo


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*....My Orange Beater







*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Willard earlier 
Love it on the Drunkartstraps canvas


----------



## RichieFromBoston (Jan 27, 2021)

lysolek007 said:


> ;] 👽👽👽💚💚💚
> View attachment 15672759


what model are we looking at here? Looks great.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

007 for 27










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## trouble (Oct 30, 2009)

Experimenting with a leather strap,wyt?


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## DIL (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

This one again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)

New Duro


----------



## gregg (May 5, 2010)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

A quick wind up and date change, and this will adorn my wrist today...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Ball Roadmaster Marine GMT









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Between these two for this week and next.


----------



## RichieFromBoston (Jan 27, 2021)

rolling with my favorite, Luminox 1521 deep sea diver

Admin Edit: as a reminder, from our rules: _8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

The watch I've worn the most in 2021 including today.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Still with me👍🏼, NTH Näcken On Elite Silicone straps. Cheers😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Fox Fire 5600










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#ORIENT Kamasu







*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys















*


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

The Warhorse!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Doxa today


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Non diver today


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

RichieFromBoston said:


> rolling with my favorite, Luminox 1521 deep sea diver


Welcome to the forums  !
What other watches do you have...
or are you thinking of buying soon?


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That watch bracelet is AWESOME and matching the watch perfectly.
---
I will eventually buy the stainless steel strapcode 
Bandoleer bracelet for my Seiko shark turtle...
your pictures keep reminding me to actually do it


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Just received ! Literally, half an hour ago !


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

anrex said:


> View attachment 15676957


I'm a staunch SS bracelet kind of guy... 
But, that nato is absolutely perfect for your Tudor... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Twin time...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> I'm a staunch SS bracelet kind of guy...
> But, that nato is absolutely perfect for your Tudor...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the compliment. Taking a stab at your user name, what is one of your favorite whisky or whiskies?


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

anrex said:


> Thanks for the compliment. Taking a stab at your user name, what is one of your favorite whisky or whiskies?


Chivas Regal Royal Salute 21... 
What's yours mate?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Chivas Regal Royal Salute 21...
> What's yours mate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I love nearly all the Islay Scotches, especially Lagavulin 16 & Bruichladdich Classic Laddie.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Rainy day at work....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Afternoon change. Cheers 😄😷👍🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBSA059/SRPE69 on a ZULUDIVER tropic


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whb42187 (Apr 4, 2019)

Ok not a diver but still 200m rated and if you squint there's a frogman in there somewhere

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## RichieFromBoston (Jan 27, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> Welcome to the forums  !
> What other watches do you have...
> or are you thinking of buying soon?


I have a Ball DLC hydrocarbon
Ball Stormchaser
Omega seamaster 300m


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Blackdog said:


> View attachment 15677224
> 
> 
> Just received ! Literally, half an hour ago !


Enjoy your honeymoon!
It looks awesome.
---------
(interesting flag: red, white, and blue...but not America)
(out of curiosity, what country is it?)


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday😁😷✌🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

ZELOS HAMMERHEAD TITANIUM SUBMARINE 1000M Lim.Ed. 80pz.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Bakulimaw said:


> View attachment 15678615


Looks SO good...and amazing matching leather strap.
Enjoy!
---
I have the Pepsi turtle and the shark turtle, myself.
--
I like yours a lot...and the Batman turtle too.
But I think 4 turtles would be overkill.


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)

Momo Chrono GMT


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Deep Tech


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The red a1-42mm
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helson Sharkmaster 300


----------



## whb42187 (Apr 4, 2019)

Probably one of the last WRUW posts for this beauty sadly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15679079


Great combo there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

colorblind said:


> View attachment 15679253
> 
> View attachment 15679255


What model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> Great combo there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

fedlikenot said:


> What model is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*ny2300-09L*


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

colorblind said:


> View attachment 15679253
> 
> View attachment 15679255


Suede on a diver?! I think it looks great!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SQ Diver from 1980s this rainh Saturday morning










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Old Camo Turtle, Have a great weekend Guys!


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The obscure Atlantic beachboy























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys








*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

DiRenzo Eclipse DRZ-03👍🏼. Have a great Saturday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Relo60 said:


> DiRenzo Eclipse DRZ-03. Have a great Saturday
> 
> View attachment 15680937


Pretty cool and unique. Don't see them often.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

afechete said:


> Pretty cool and unique. Don't see them often.


Thanks. I thought so too when Sergio DiRenzo launched it on Kickstarter. His architectural background shows on all his watches??


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

View attachment 15680944


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

[QUOTE = "RichieFromBoston, post: 52944619, członek: 1481450"]
na jaki model tu patrzymy? Wygląda świetnie.
[/ZACYTOWAĆ]
Seiko Black Monster 1 Gen


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;] 🌈❄🧊⌚


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Seamaster 2236.50


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Ti Zelos Swordfish


----------



## uscgmac (Feb 22, 2020)

Tag heuer aquaracer 43mm









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I had to mod the Atlantic beachboy with thicker sticks and major lume so I can now see the hour/minute hands 24/7 (datejust white minute hand plus a dufrane hour hand gifted by generous Steve/owner of Dufrane). Now I am truly psyched with this modded beachboy






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## gregg (May 5, 2010)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loving this RZEWatches Resolute, the case deisgn/lines, size and proportions plus made of Titanium... the awesome dial textured fume color, framed date window and applied markers, the crown, drilled lugs...

makes me want to preorder their new diver.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## FBach (Jul 23, 2020)

At work today....with one of faves.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgruschkus (Aug 25, 2018)

Christopher Ward C65 Bronze Ombre


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Rado Grey ghost


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Air dragon on a vintage bor bracelet...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma : 47mm Titanium "T-15"


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Bird-Dog (Jan 22, 2021)

Mido Ocean Star Titanium...


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

Chronoris today.


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

My new daily beater:


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Blue Ring


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JM252 said:


> View attachment 15682691


I think every time you post a nice picture of this watch,
it grows on me a little more! 
Have a great day.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wearing this and yearning for Colorado again






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Amarriednerd (Jun 15, 2019)

Omega Seamaster 2531.80









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another titanium watch to end the weekend, the Scurfa Ti DiverOne on their blue rubber strap, which perfectly complements the watch. Great quality watch, great case size and proportions and love the blue like that of the old Tudor MN sub


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Ideal snow shoveling partner.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tourby today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> Tourby today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That red bezel triangle is awesome.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

boatswain said:


> That red bezel triangle is awesome.


Thanks Boaty. It was of course through your review that I discovered the Tourby brand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Out for a run with the Sub 750T GMT Divingstar









Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Sub41 LV earlier to take the girls shopping and try different foods at Optimist Hall. We had empanadas and really good dumplings followed by gelato


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

So much buying online (watches and other stuff), always has me a little nervous.
Crazy world we live in.
Well now, some moron (thief) somehow got my credit card number,
and charged about $60 dollars in Spain of all places!
--
Luckily, I signed up to get an email alert, whenever my credit cards are used,
(so I can keep track of my spending...and for EXACTLY this scenario too).
--
One hour on the phone later, they said to rip up the card,
and they are mailing me a new one, with a different number (obviously) 

I heard that there is something called a "virtual number" 
that is offered by credit cards,
for purchases made online...to somehow protect the account.
Does anybody use this service of a "virtual number"? Is it a hassle?
How does it work?
Thanks and stay safe, everyone.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

BlackBay 58


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The sunburst blue dial of the Dufrane Barton Springs























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Amarriednerd (Jun 15, 2019)

Steinhart OVM

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amarriednerd (Jun 15, 2019)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> View attachment 15684134


Great lime shot

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amarriednerd (Jun 15, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15684173


Love the brown dial

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amarriednerd (Jun 15, 2019)

deepsea03 said:


> BlackBay 58


I want some coffee like that.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still hanging with the Sub41 LV this morning


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Amarriednerd said:


> I want some coffee like that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


The Dude abides, lol


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Amarriednerd said:


> Great lime shot
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks, appreciate it


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Before you think I'm crazy for the shorts....it's supposed to get up to 65 and it's a beautiful sunny day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Combat Sub


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Hecla Ti


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Switching between these two today. Seiko SPB079 (SBDC063) & SPB083 (SBDC065)


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Amarriednerd (Jun 15, 2019)

Modded skx









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

I have 18 watches... But I wear this one almost every day, I'd say 95% of the time...

It's not my most expensive, but it's just so comfortable, easy to dress up or down, incredibly accurate, perfect size/fit, perfectly weighted, amazing value and easily readable at a glance...

Have a great watch wearing day fellow horologists 









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Going on 12 years here now & 1 thing has never changed.When the sun is gone T100GTLS STILL RULES THE NIGHT!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Glycine Combat Sub Bronze*

*


  




*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## maxhav (May 15, 2010)




----------



## uscgmac (Feb 22, 2020)

Seiko king Turtle









Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Glycine Combat with 5 months old Kodiak at 60 lbs, we will got 16'' of snow in the next 12 hours!


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Orange Monster!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amarriednerd (Jun 15, 2019)

Eggsy said:


> Orange Monster!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the origin but the upgrade in specs can't be denied.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos swordfish, 42mm, 2nd generation























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Sea Grapes










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## subscribe.mi (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Slight mod to one of my Mako's I've posted this before but I really think I might upgrade the bezel and insert on the other two....thoughts.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Aqua Terra #OMEGA







*


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

At long last


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

tro_jan said:


> Sea Grapes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stunning variant /color combo


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Imbiton said:


> stunning variant /color combo


Thanks. Exactly why I sought this out.
I've only kept 2 modern SRP Turtles, and it's because of their dials -- this Okinawa LE "Sea Grapes" and the anthracite Turtle SRPC23.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Brian May 007


----------



## whb42187 (Apr 4, 2019)

Was wearing a 34mm Tudor this morning just put this bad boy back on because I get a kick out of having a whole cm between watch sizes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day folks😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Yesterday








Today


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

All blue everything today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBGX117


----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## steellll (Mar 31, 2010)

Squale Matic 60 in galaxy blue on a Martac Zulu. Tool watch with a touch of bling.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Flucano Super Compressor









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*F71 #BERNHARDT #OG







*


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## dziodzio (Jul 12, 2017)

Newcomer


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This blue modded monchard for today

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😁😷Thursday 👍🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Trying out the newly arrived Aquatico poseidon model. It is blue dial with orangy (not white indicators) and has numerous homage traits of the seiko mm200/mm300 DNA. Nice slight dome sapphire. Nh36 movement but lume is subpar or quite weak compared to armida, helsons, and dufrane (dufrane has the best).





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Glycine Aquarius for starting the weekend









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

captious said:


> View attachment 15690233


I really like that color. The strap matches the watch so well, did it come with the watch?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Forgot to post this beauty from yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Mesmerizing PADI waves










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Boschett Cave Dweller III


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

The Hamtun H1 in titanium










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

??Friday ??✌????


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## YourseIf (Feb 15, 2018)

Enviado desde mi SM-N981U1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Squale









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Finally found a Pepsi 7002-7039 "transitional" 200m diver. The model-designated 4233ZG oyster bracelet that came with it also made the hunt much more rewarding.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Stipey (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

It's been a while since I didn't feel the urge to change watch for more than a week.... I'm seriously loving this one. Running at around +1 spd. And the double AR makes the crystal disappear, what a difference !


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Aquamarine


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

New Arrival -- Visitor Duneshore Shallows


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Not a popular brand here on WUS, but when you have an 8 inch wrist, it feels very comfortable, and keeps very good time...


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MuckyMark said:


>


Love it, especially with the Destro Crown


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Love this PVD Sub


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Weekend favorite























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa Project Aware


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Morning work Zoom meeting; I feel Zoom has made it too easy to make meetings out of content that should be in an email.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

NYSCOTTY said:


> View attachment 15694859


I have the SAME watch.
Love the beautiful, sunburst blue dial.
I have it on a UTE blue rubber strap, that looks great with it!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## yogik_yo (Aug 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Decided to change things up a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Still feel the juice with this one...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday folks👍🏼🖖🏼😊😷🌬


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Unplanned color match today! Wildflowers in my town are blooming today, and I realized I wore my Doxa 










Sent from my ELS-N39 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Sub41 LV for the evening


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustmartin (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

weekend home depot pilgrimage


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Squale 1521 pvd on a Borealis tropic strap


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Wearing my Deep Tech with a broken ankle.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😷Sunday 🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunday with gray dial, polished H2o orca dress.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with LV 
Have a great Sunday


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)




----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bulova Snorkel 666 ft from 1968









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

DevilRay by NTH


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ScurfaSunday with the yellow DiverOne, still my favorite of all the DiverOnes I've owned.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> ScurfaSunday with the yellow DiverOne, still my favorite of all the DiverOnes I've owned.


Looking great

Is that the grey Ute nato from Hodinkee?

Looks very sharp


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Looking great
> 
> Is that the grey Ute nato from Hodinkee?
> 
> Looks very sharp


Thanks  not from Hodinkee, never bought a strap from them. I had gotten it from Terry, Toxicnato days


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*MARANEZ #kata 







*


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks  not from Hodinkee, never bought a strap from them. I had gotten it from Terry, Toxicnato days


Cheers 

Thanks.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

watchingandwaiting said:


> View attachment 15697594


That ^ is very cool!


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Monster on the wrist,
little monsters on the trampoline.









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Atlanticus


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

c3p0 said:


>


Nice shot


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Just keep swimming...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15698730


nice shot!


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Relo60 said:


> 😊😷Sunday 🙏🏼🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 15697081


You don't see these too often, I have the blue one. The are cool. Where you located? I'm in Ottawa.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Sugman said:


> nice shot!
> [/ZACYTOWAĆ]
> Thanks bro 👊🍻


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Just in today:


----------



## Tommylit (Feb 8, 2021)

My Orient


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Just arrived. I know these caught a bit of flak when they came out (some of which was from me), but man I really like it.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jfwund said:


> Just in today:


NICE.

I just got this exact Blue Beauty on a shark-mesh bracelet.
It's a "home run".


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Kaventsmann Evo 360.

Have a great day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue & teal Monday









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MuckyMark said:


>


I can't believe I haven't ordered that bezel yet mate!!
One day..great mod imho
All the best
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Eggsy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool bracelet. I just got the Bandoleer and Endmill (from Strapcode)...
Hopefully, I will be happy with the way the straight ends look.
Your fitted bracelet looking SOOO good, is giving me pause.

But, I love the way the UTE blue rubber strap looks on this Seiko Pepsi turtle...
and that has straight ends, so I think I will be o.k. and it WILL look great.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

heyBJK said:


>


That inky black looks smoking hot.
I've actually never even heard of this brand: Dryden.
Is it awesome? Do you love it?
Thanks


----------



## Cfosterm (Jan 29, 2021)

Soh1982 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 IWC Portofino Blue face gold markers Love the combo


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have posted this watch today in 4 different threads - those of you paying attention will see that I've posted 4 different photos


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

got a new watch today


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

atarione said:


> got a new watch today
> View attachment 15700294


Congrats. Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

atarione said:


> got a new watch today
> View attachment 15700294


💯👍🏼


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sector Diving Team 1000m Umberto Pelizzari Edition









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> That inky black looks smoking hot.
> I've actually never even heard of this brand: Dryden.
> Is it awesome? Do you love it?
> Thanks


Pretty new company. The gloss black dial and bezel are very nice, especially in person. A bit tricky to photograph with a cell phone, though. I like it, but what I like may not hold true for someone else. The hands and markers are standard fare, but the case is what I love. It's relatively thin for a diver and definitely wears that way. Feels light on the wrist. Some reviews liken it to an Omega, but I've never owned an Omega so can't speak to that. The quick release bracelet is my first and it's so nice. I hope all bracelets eventually go quick release. For me the Dryden is what I wear when I want to wear a dive watch that doesn't feel like a dive watch.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monchard in the kitchen
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Heimdallr Ocean Monster


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster chronograph cal 1040
The acrylic dome is pretty cool too


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega Seamaster chronograph cal 1040
> The acrylic dome is pretty cool too


I have always loved this beauty. Just something in that watch makes my heart jump every time I see it. Lovely piece. Definitely envy you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

T1B 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Soh1982 said:


> I have always loved this beauty. Just something in that watch makes my heart jump every time I see it. Lovely piece. Definitely envy you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. I was lucky that mg grandad passed it on to me. It's also not a variant I see often


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you. I was lucky that mg grandad passed it on to me. It's also not a variant I see often


Yes it's very hard to find. I first saw it several years ago in my early days on WUS. I believe it was you who posted a pic and I fell in love with it. I actually tried going after this and kept searching for a while but was never able to find this model for sale. Later on, over the years, I saw it come up on watchrecon a couple of times but every time it did, my watch money would be tied up in something else so I was never able to acquire it. Now I just live through the pictures that I see from you from time to time. I just thought it was time I tell you, how I truly feel about your watch! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGFF (Feb 9, 2021)

Just refreshed with a new power module (14th)
7548-7000
Been thinking of something new


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Just finished a 3-day run comparing watch time to Atomic clock... Zero seconds per day accuracy! 
Good old NH35.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Oris on a Martu strap.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

in a natural environment ;]


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

lysolek007 said:


> in a natural environment ;]
> View attachment 15701703


Great shot!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

swissra said:


> Great shot!


Thanks Bro


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Spring-Diver said:


> T1B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Someday, if i win the lottery maybe, I'll be sporting a similar dive watch/chronograph from IWC. Until then, this suits me fine.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuesday greetings 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Blacksea on single-pass zulu today


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

The Orient Blue Mako USA Edition 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

MKII today...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

OFF TOPIC: if anyone has personal experience (good or bad) with GBTC,
please write me a private message and share it with me, 
since I am seriously considering investing in it soon.
Thank you.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 15702218


GORGEOUS.
My Helson sharkmaster 300 looks up to your Omega seamaster


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Just walked outside and bam! Sinn lume shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Right now, it's this one...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Bausele Oceanmoon 







*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Hydronaut II









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OCEAN ONE BLACK #Steinhart #BOND







*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Feeling the blue today.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Corum Deep Hull 48. Huge.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday cheers 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

👍 👍


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Seiko Prospex PADI 62MAS


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Knutikov said:


> Hydronaut II
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOAH...that looks awesome!!


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Just received.....









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> View attachment 15703676
> View attachment 15703681
> View attachment 15703691


Pearler!!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Binge wear simply by changing rubber straps often.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Finally, some pics. I'm not great at capturing the beauty of the sunburst blue
(but I tried):


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday 🥱🥱😴✌🏼🖖🏼🌬


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;] *







*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

digi Tuna


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o for Thursday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Blue Willard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Green MM300


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Robert999 said:


> View attachment 15705093


What is this?
Details please.
Thank you.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

afechete said:


> Green MM300


WOW.
(love the green)
I have 2 greenies myself.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Everything is covered in ice today.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Here's a Seiko 5 beauty.
They have a "DressKX" in sunburst grey / anthracite
that seems pretty nice too...something to think about.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Shell cordovan strap cost more than this watch.


----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Glycine Brown Bronze Combat Sub GL0188









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Bell & Ross GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

atlbbqguy said:


> Bell & Ross GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has to be the best looking watch Bell & Ross has ever made, perfect hour/minute hands and that blue!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Imbiton said:


> That has to be the best looking watch Bell & Ross has ever made, perfect hour/minute hands and that blue!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Cheers. I like it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Tattered NATO on the 2014 Grand Seiko


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

LHD again.


----------



## Cfosterm (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

(not a diver today )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

3rd Gen Fugu.
Citizen NY0110-13E.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Orient Star #Classic #RetroModernism #Horween























*


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A


----------



## SANTIAK (Nov 25, 2013)

Pepsi Orient Star for today. Happy Friday!









Enviado desde mi RVL-AL09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again.....


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

I really like the pepsi Orient star bezel


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15707228


Colorful dial. What's it called?


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

[QUOTE = "swissra, post: 53023421, członek: 267673"]
Kolorowa tarcza. Jak to się nazywa?
[/ZACYTOWAĆ]
Mido Ocean Star Rainbow Decompression Timer 1961


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

This one still.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

Probably going to wear this all weekend long.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Had to get up early, go downtown in -10 degrees Celsius to attend a court hearing. Luckily I have a great dressy dive watch to keep me company.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

Boring Subby


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys






















*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OP







*


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## bswanson (Apr 2, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15707312


My brain took awhile to figure out this was one arm and not two

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Citizen Cirrus Altichron bn4035-08e


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Kamasu









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

monchard for this Saturday morning























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

eco bubble 🤭😁


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Between the Lunar New Year and Valentine's there is this??.

Have a great weekend ??✌????


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Gym buddy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys















*


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Hanging with the Devil!


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon to the zenton b43 on bandoleer























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

Earth tone day
Lucchese chocolate brown ostrich ropers with brown Bronze to complement the boots


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

On the weekend, this rugged field watch can take the tough conditions my lifestyle throws at it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zjory (Nov 1, 2020)

510 on green ostrich


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Hanging with the Devil!


Amazing dial


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Shmatticus (Jan 31, 2021)

SKX009 w/Uncle Seiko waffle strap✌


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Hanging with the Devil!
> View attachment 15709760
> View attachment 15709761
> View attachment 15709763


Nice! Ever seen one of these?


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

First ocean swim for new bronze.


----------



## Shmatticus (Jan 31, 2021)

Wallyg said:


> First ocean swim for new bronze.
> View attachment 15710328


How did it hold up in water?


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Shmatticus said:


> How did it hold up in water?


Fine, no issues. Still shiny new. After a few swims I expect patina to develop.


----------



## Shmatticus (Jan 31, 2021)

Wallyg said:


> Fine, no issues. Still shiny new. After a few swims I expect patina to develop.


Right on. I've eyed the San Martin 62MAS for a while now. Glad to hear there's proper water resistance


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Shmatticus said:


> Right on. I've eyed the San Martin 62MAS for a while now. Glad to hear there's proper water resistance


Several reviews around but I have to say, nice watch and a lot of bang for your buck.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Sunday Solar with this beautiful Citizen Eco-Drive Diver's. While this was my first gold/rose gold Diver's, more for the reason that I didn't like gold/rose gold on anything other than dress watches till the last couple of years or so, this has become quite a favourite of mine, along with the yellow gold cased solar tuna showcased last Sunday.

Very comfortable on the custom leather strap, super legible, exact timekeeping, and the little flash, all come together to make it a tough desk diver.
















Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Steel Dive Willard, sterile version. Amazing quality.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Ice storm knocked our power out for three days. Glad to be back.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The dufrane Barton Springs on strapcode shark mesh Sunday morning























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

About last night


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

B&R









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Cleaning the snow off the delicate plants&#8230;


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

St. Moritz









Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


----------



## QMZ (Feb 11, 2021)

Comfy beater Sunday


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Twin-time today...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Scurfa DiverOne Silver D1-500 on DrunkArtStraps canvas , the gloss blue hands really pop and work well with the brushed dial.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## gs300999s (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 40-year old 7548-700C high torque quartz diver.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😁😷Monday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## pfisto22 (Apr 10, 2014)

Taking the Damasko out for a run









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Speedsterescu (Jan 9, 2017)

MTG G1000









Trimis de pe al meu motorola one fusion+ folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Soh1982 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GREAT pic!


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks man! Slow day at work so had time to try and get it right!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been wearing the Scurfa DiverOne titanium today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Avalon


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Atlanticus


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Grab and go arithmetic wiz-watch










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This black beauty























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Green Willard on DrunkArtStraps canvas today and I do love this combo


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

A few new straps on the way for this one. It's not as heavy as one would think paired with a strap; I probably would not like it as much on a metal bracelet. Despite it's almost cartoonish bezel and size, it has been a favorite for a number of years. No maintenance on an eco-drive movement, I don't worry about it getting hit, easy to read, keeps excellent time, and great on straps with the after-market lugs. About as large as I'll go with a watch.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😁😷Tuesday ✌🏼❄🖖🏼


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Blues 









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QMZ (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I decided to try to be more *artistic* today,
to try to capture the BEAUTY of this forged carbon, 
textured, dark charcoal grey dial watch from Zelos, 
and the gold accented hands.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

GMT Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

A Helson Blackbeard that I have had for about 10 years. Sorry but I never bothered to reset the date.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Heimdallr Ocean Monster


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A mini micro on polished bandoleer bracelet























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

View attachment 15717903


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Brand new... JDD

Hallelujah, it fits my 7.75in wrist better than any other watch I've ever owned...

Thank you  & 























Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Grab and go Mil-spec wrist companion










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Arrived yesterday.
Orient Star RE-AU0306L00B.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos swordfish 2, blue teal
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## FBach (Jul 23, 2020)

Another blue day...









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Megalodon Ti


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Looks like a nice day.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 LV all day today. Perfection


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

10Swiss10 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are great, just got mine the other day









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Getting in a snow removal workout.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Same again today... JDD























Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 White World On Canvas


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Got this nato as a Xmas gift from my daughter. Any guess what her favorite animal is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

DMCBanshee said:


> 007 White World On Canvas


Love it 

Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko Superior Twin Quartz from 1979

Calibre 9983 rated at that time to ±5 sec/year










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Which watch do you think is nicer🤔⌚🦈?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Love it
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend 

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Go NASA!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*DEEP BLUE #Orange #BEATER







*


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Its the newly arrived Armida a1-42mm blue sunburst today on strapcode bandoleer, next to the other 2 variants = all with sapphire bezel inserts

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

lysolek007 said:


> Which watch do you think is nicer?
> View attachment 15720224


Tough call...

Both?!


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Used the office kitchen sink to clean her up a bit 😄


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Tough call...
> 
> Both?!


personally, the 60 squalmatic turquoise is the one. I think 20-50 years from now, that piece will be worth a lot more and sought after.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Imbiton said:


> personally, the 60 squalmatic turquoise is the one. I think 20-50 years from now, that piece will be worth a lot more and sought after.





boatswain said:


> Tough call...
> 
> Both?!


both stay with me  I'm addicted to these watches


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

mydemise said:


> Used the office kitchen sink to clean her up a bit 😄


that Seiko is one of my favorite dive watches. Looking good!


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

200 meters of water resistance, screw down crown w/guards, lumed hands and numbers....not quite a diver though.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Just arrived...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Scurfa Diver One auto

























Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OrientStar #Twist-O-Flex 







*


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Yesterday's watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Orient Star










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-42mm blue sunray for Saturday before and after a polishing









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk
[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210220/86ab1e295f6ad0fc7c44140b70061cb5.jpg


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

Celebrating a new arrival!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

'Dem waves!









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What an amazing picture !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Mirabello1 said:


> What an amazing picture !!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## edmurrow (Jan 13, 2021)

Seiko 5 SNKK25, Speed Racer


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

This one is a hard one to rotate once you start wearing..
All the best 
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

halios fairwind at the beach on a isofrane strap


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Juweinat said:


> View attachment 15723852
> halios fairwind at the beach on a isofrane strap
> View attachment 15723852


You're at the beach but didn't take pics of it in the background?


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite Turtle










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Orca on croco strap


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday cheers 😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth Sunday


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GmT









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

To each its own. Digging the armida polished so red dial variant could be next






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Gloss Orange On TheTropic strap. Bright combo for a bright sunshine  Sunday.


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

Diesels said:


> You're at the beach but didn't take pics of it in the background?


I wanted to show how the lume almost matched the colour of my towel


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

SMP 300 on some new shoes...


----------



## Mr.C (Jan 23, 2021)

That Squale Onda Smurf is ridiculous. I love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## hooyah22 (Sep 27, 2009)

PO here









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

JDD...


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diveboy1964 (Sep 3, 2018)

Dreadnought day!









Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

On a Blushark 'AlphaPremier' Nato. Their version of 'super duper?' Despite the relatively tasteless/hyperbolic name, it's a very nice strap for this watch.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday greetings 👋🏼😊✌🏼😷🖖🏼


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oceanking
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Rado









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Titanium for the evening


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

From a snow trip over the weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

NATO natural


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

With serial from birth month and year, a 7548-700B on Seiko Z199 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Forgot how good this watch looks on a nato.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trouble (Oct 30, 2009)

Barton Black-Yellow rubber suits Navygraf good


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

jovani said:


>


Beautiful Hulk version... 

Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Shogun titanium


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

👋🏼👋🏼😁😷 Tuesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

New arrival, Nereus Santiago...


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

wheelbuilder said:


> Rado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swap to the zenton on bandoleer























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

Alphatime Mission Timer


----------



## whb42187 (Apr 4, 2019)

Haven't had time to size the bracelet yet but couldn't wait to try this new old smp300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKX401 with the square, gilt-edge indices










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Which Tag should I wear today?


----------



## ChrMorcom (Aug 20, 2018)

Seiko SPB143.









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Which Tag should I wear today?


Gulf livery any day!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bronze Wave


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Luminox Navy Seal 3051.BO*


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Water shots 📸⌚🦈🌊👌


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)

One of my fav


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The batavi for Wednesday. Only GMT, only green and 39mm. I suppose it looks similar to the zelos horizons GMT V1 that has a slight dome






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Something about dive watches and nato straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

33 years old and running +1sec/3days. Crazy.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Omega for a change


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Cfosterm (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 40-year old JDM Diver 7548-7000 with serial same as my birth month and year










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thursday greetings 😀👋🏼✌🏼🖖🏼

1 of 2 for the 25th👍🏼.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*DEEP BLUE #Orange #BonettoCinturini 







*


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Mitch Mason Chronicle









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome enchilada


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Mako XL on Obris Morgan rubber










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rolex Sub41 LV today


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Glycine Combat Sub Bronze*


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

The Otis Big Crown Day Pointer is in the money! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Big Pilot
Antoine De Saint Eupery Edition.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

How about some ²









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday folks😁😷👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Coders (May 11, 2020)

1968 (Birth Year) Seamaster automatic.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Adi 221 "Tuna"









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The h2o orca torpedo with white bezel insert outside the white work shirt























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> The h2o orca torpedo with white bezel insert outside the white work shirt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's real sharp


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just arrived......


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Just arrived......
> 
> View attachment 15733017
> View attachment 15733018


Oh wow. 

That's an amaZing watch. 

Congrats!
Don't be shy with the pics.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Another gilt-edge beauty, SKX399










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ORIENT #kamasu #strapcode 







*


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tourby today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Seiko on newly arrived Crafter blue CB03.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca torpedo on maranez mesh
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same.......


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday 😁😷👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*5S21















*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Tubbataha Monster










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Batavi for Saturday morning























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sorinbv2003 (Jul 27, 2019)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

DatNinjaThere said:


> View attachment 15735429


Beautiful mod

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

143.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

new strap arrived, how do you like it?


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

lysolek007 said:


> new strap arrived, how do you like it?
> View attachment 15736256


Great looking Canvas! Nice combo and contrast with the dial.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday 😀😷👋🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Hydroconquest...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)

Venturo


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## SuttoFL (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

2 weeks into a beach trip with the Kav.










Enjoy your weekend guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Sub41 earlier to go out to dinner with the fam


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday✌🏼🙏🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Mako 2 on a Zulu, lazy day watching cartoons that are even before my time with my son.

*Instagram = @mostlynatos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Morning drive; then groovin' on a Sunday afternoon.



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Difficult choice of who to leave the watch ⌚ 🤍⌚🖤🤔 ???


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Blackies (Apr 28, 2014)

lysolek007 said:


> Difficult choice of who to leave the watch  🤍 ???
> View attachment 15737338


That Zodiac is ace

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackies (Apr 28, 2014)

A Scabby diver









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The Atlantic beachboy takes a Sunday drive























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BLNR









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> The Atlantic beachboy takes a Sunday drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting enough for me to take a look at their website. The Beachboy merits a closer look. Congrats on the new acquisition 👍🏼. I like it especially at 40mm.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Relo60 said:


> Interesting enough for me to take a look at their website. The Beachboy merits a closer look. Congrats on the new acquisition . I like it especially at 40mm.


Thanks. Procured in the USA from watchmann.com. i did mod the hour/minute hands to be thicker (visibly challenged). The first pic is before the mod versus after mod. No screw down, 100 M WR, lovely case, and nice tapering bracelet. ETA 2824 movement. It's a long term keeper and may add another color in the future. Cheers
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Squale...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

No date change required for this bad boy after 28-Feb

JDM + HAQ + Perpetual calendar + Diver










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tro_jan said:


> No date change required for this bad boy after 28-Feb
> 
> JDM + HAQ + Perpetual calendar + Diver
> 
> ...


Awesome.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Incredible accuracy, comfort, weight, size, tritium, and value off the charts...

Infact, just incredible...









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## majikat (Jun 12, 2011)

This today Tian Jin Jun shi
Chinese Naval Officers Sub









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

tbechtx said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BEAUTIFUL close-up shot...WOW.
I have this exact watch with its 
FANTASTIC dial, hands, and ridged bezel insert
(except mine says SUN for Sunday - English date wheel)


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca Blue to start Monday/week









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

This one today, but on a pale winter wrist as no FL for me until April.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Mr. Triple B...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The sapphire MOAS arrived from Crystaltimes. Now I need to find the watch with a 31.5mm sapphire diameter to mod. Will the Armida A1-42mm take the 31.5mm MOAS? I hope so and I can't wait so I am wearing the a1-42mm






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The first picture is the best, but I took 3. 
I seriously don't know how some of you guys take such AMAZING pictures!
I can't really properly capture the wonderful "sunburst blue" of this dial.
But the awesome mixture of red and blue everywhere I did capture.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Glycine Combat Sub*

*


  




*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15741174


I think if YOU took a close-up and tried to capture this
AMAZING "sunburst blue" dial, you could.
I had trouble doing it justice. 
When you have time, could you try a few pics?
Thanks


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

A close friend gifted me this MS Diver One.


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Green Willard on DrunkArtStraps canvas today


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday 😊😷👋🏼🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## scorp713 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Diveboy1964 (Sep 3, 2018)

Oris Prodiver Chrono









Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

After many many years of hunting a blue boschett reef ranger, one finally lands in the family thanks to fellow WUSer= CJM3175.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


This looks pretty cool.
More info, please!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> After many many years of hunting a blue boschett reef ranger, one finally lands in the family thanks to fellow WUSer= CJM3175.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Gorgeous.
How does that work?
Were you actively posting that you were looking for it?
Thanks

(I'm curious because of a Halios Seaforth anthracite sapphire bezel watch).


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

A really cheap combination


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> Gorgeous.
> How does that work?
> Were you actively posting that you were looking for it?
> Thanks
> ...


hi there. I go to www.watchrecon.com sign-up and set up alerts for my most desired 10 watches. Then as soon as one is posted whether here or any of the sites that are part of the aggregator that watchrecon is, will alert you. Watch-out though- it is very addicting and will make you spend more than you planned for


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnan (Feb 20, 2021)

Master of flight.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> hi there. I go to www.watchrecon.com sign-up and set up alerts for my most desired 10 watches. Then as soon as one is posted whether here or any of the sites that are part of the aggregator that watchrecon is, will alert you. Watch-out though- it is very addicting and will make you spend more than you planned for


THANKS
I signed up for an alert.
I also wrote Jason, the owner, and asked him when the new Seaforths are coming
with that special sunburst grey and sapphire bezel, 
and if it will come with a bracelet.
I heard that he is working on a new one that will be out by the summer.
If so, then I can wait for a NEW one.


----------



## whb42187 (Apr 4, 2019)

Literally desk diving.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> THANKS
> I signed up for an alert.
> I also wrote Jason, the owner, and asked him when the new Seaforths are coming
> with that special sunburst grey and sapphire bezel,
> ...





watchman600 said:


> THANKS
> I signed up for an alert.
> I also wrote Jason, the owner, and asked him when the new Seaforths are coming
> with that special sunburst grey and sapphire bezel,
> ...


Great taste sir- when it comes to Halios and Jason, you are dealing with the best. Not only is Jason the nicest guy in the business, but it is also a delight to wear his watches. Then, if the time comes to part ways with a Halios watch, you will probably not lose money or not get hurt. I don't think any of his watches are now selling for less than what the new owners bought them for. You should head over to the Worn & Wound microbrand watch event in late October in NY City(post covid) to meet these artisans face-to-face.
Obviously, regret selling this blue puck


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just picked this up today. The case is awesome


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Back roads as I head home.

*Instagram = @mostlyNATOS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A rarely-seen Pepsi variant of the 200m transitional 7002-7039 diver and a proper, model-designated 4233ZG oyster bracelet.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

:] *







*


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trouble (Oct 30, 2009)

Spring is here,bit of basking in the sun,soon we dive


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

heyBJK said:


>


That's quite a nice gift from a friend.
Did you hint or ask for a watch?
How did it come about that he got you it?


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Boschett for this Wednesday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SPB147 


















On canvas


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bday gift to myself....SuperOcean heritage Chrono


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> That's quite a nice gift from a friend.
> Did you hint or ask for a watch?
> How did it come about that he got you it?


I have lots of acquaintances, but only a few close friends and one best friend. The nice thing about close/best friends is no hint is required. They already know, especially if they're watch geeks, too.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## FBach (Jul 23, 2020)

Just arrived 15 minutes ago.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Just acquired today from a member....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsarles (May 28, 2020)

Deep Blue 1000


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Lim.ed.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko 6458-6000 from May 1983, on its original GL13A strap, hang tag, manual, and box.

This was only sold in Japan (JDM) and the hang tag indicates this was priced at ¥35,000 during the early 80s, when quartz was lording it over in Japan and the rest of the world.



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

JDD... It feels so smooth... I can barely notice this monster on my wrist...









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with the Seiko SPB147 on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. Though it looks black in many pics, the dial is a cool brown color that marries well with gilt elements


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow, I like that green Turtle!



Mr.Boots said:


> View attachment 15745706


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

Planet Ocean today-


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

shocked and awed by this , my first CW watch























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

My dress Orient.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Zelos Horizons GMT Bronze


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

59yukon01 said:


>


This is a very nice pic of this watch!
I'm actually wearing it NOW as I write this, which is kind of weird
(but not on a form-fitting Strapcode jubilee bracelet)
but rather on a really nice blue rubber UTE strap.

This picture ALMOST captures the super-special sunburst blue dial.
Thank you for uploading it. I basically gave up trying,
though I find myself staring and gazing at the AWESOME blue dial
WAY longer than I need to, whenever I check the time.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> shocked and awed by this , my first CW watch


I'm also quite impressed by my Christopher Ward c60s,
the black and the forged carbon.

I told one of the co-owners, that if he would make a 
racing green c60, I would even get a 3rd,
and buy it immediately...along with MANY other people,
but so far at least, it hasn't come out.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> This is a very nice pic of this watch!
> I'm actually wearing it NOW as I write this, which is kind of weird
> (but not on a form-fitting Strapcode jubilee bracelet)
> but rather on a really nice blue rubber UTE strap.
> ...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Avelta mechanical


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

JDM 7002-700J 150m Diver on Y035 bracelet



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress orca
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

My 7.75in wrists love these chunky military divers...

Which one should I wear today?
















Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko JDM 7548 Diver from 1981










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## phsan007 (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Managed a colour match with my lid. 😂


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The Chris ward for Saturday morning























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Boschett Reef ranger 2 took a polishing bath after 8 years























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa Saturday


----------



## Markrs04 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Scurfa Saturday


I thought that might be your photo Boaty. Really nice shot and color combination!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.C (Jan 23, 2021)

Phoibos Voyager with grey sunburst. Love the dial. Still unsure on strap (blue sailcloth).


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> I thought that might be your photo Boaty. Really nice shot and color combination!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much  glad you enjoyed it


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

atlbbqguy said:


> I thought that might be your photo Boaty. Really nice shot and color combination!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second that, well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Afternoon change up...got to time the BBQ


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀😷👋🏼Saturday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ARMIDA 







*


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MuckyMark said:


>


Still haven't done that mod yet!...
Really like that change
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

My RO on a strap.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

This one since it came in a couple days ago...


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

JDM quartz diver 7548-700C putting the sun in Sunday










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

moje kolekcje zegarków dla nurków 
w pudełku są dwa puste miejsca, co jeszcze kupić?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 15750928
> View attachment 15750930
> View attachment 15750932


This looks REALLY good.
Tell me more.
Did you change the case, maybe?


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ORIENT #kamasu #Strapcode







*


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

PAM 289 on a lazy Sunday


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunday morning with Batavi























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> Sunday morning with Batavi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm loving the bracelet.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Going old school today with a 6309-7040


----------



## Sir Thomas (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

The beater on patrol today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Big Ti Raven
Changed the strap and it's like a new watch


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> This looks REALLY good.
> Tell me more.
> Did you change the case, maybe?


Thanks man! I am really liking it as well. What i did was put a black coin edge bezel made for the turtle onto the stock samurai and then used the insert from a save the ocean turtle. I liked the original samurai except for the bezel and bezel insert- I didnt care for those, and i love the insert from the STO turtle. Now im waiting for a new ceramic turtle insert to arrive in the mail- i have an STO turtle with no bezel insert lol.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday 🙏🏼👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

Seamaster Sunday


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## whb42187 (Apr 4, 2019)

Non-AC SMP300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Scurfa. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Happy Day!









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Yep, still wearing the baby tuna. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

But of a throwback pic but love the lume shot.

*Instagram = @MostlyNatos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15753649


WOW...WOW...WOW
Is this a new one?
Is this purple?
Oris Aquis is still in the back of my mind,
and will one day probably be part of my collection.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> WOW...WOW...WOW
> Is this a new one?
> Is this purple?
> Oris Aquis is still in the back of my mind,
> and will one day probably be part of my collection.


Thanks...it's blue. I have this one and a green one. 01 733 7766 4135-07 8 22 05PEB - Oris Aquis Date - Oris Aquis - Diving - Collection - Oris. Swiss Watches in Hölstein since 1904.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The light caught it, I guess, and it looked PURPLE.
Overall, I prefer the GREEN one.
---
Have you heard WHEN they will introduce more colors
in the Oris Aquis new movement line? 

And when they will tinker and fix whatever small issue 
there was with setting the time and the hand jumping?

I might still get the "regular/original" green one even then,
because there will likely be VERY good deals on it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I haven't heard anything. I'm happy with the ones using a Sellita movement. The green is really nice, too. Both are almost black looking until the light hits right. I'd encourage you to look at both under normal light. The lights they use in the stores don't really give you an "everyday" feel...they're there to make them sparkle and look good.


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

Pogue


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

New arrival


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sugman said:


> I haven't heard anything. I'm happy with the ones using a Sellita movement. The green is really nice, too. Both are almost black looking until the light hits right. I'd encourage you to look at both under normal light. The lights they use in the stores don't really give you an "everyday" feel...they're there to make them sparkle and look good.


EXCELLENT comment.
(though I don't know HOW I would be able to look 
at the green one under normal light).
I actually did spend a lot of time in the store and walked around
and looked at it from all different angles,
and it wasn't SO green. The owner told me to go outside
in the sun and look at it, even insisting that I do so.
And then the green popped.
It's something that has kept me from going back
to jump on getting it and "splurging on it"
(since it IS significantly more than I usually spend on a watch).


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More blue boschett reef ranger
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Chrono









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

This guy thanks to a forum member...
















Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

todd snyder


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vintage Scubapeo 500









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Kaventsmann triggerfish.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Panda










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ChaseOne said:


> This guy thanks to a forum member...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool. 

What's the red dot a 4:30?


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Very cool.
> 
> What's the red dot a 4:30?


Zodiac had a sort of tiered system during the Monnier years. Red point was the standard level, followed by silver and gold. There was also a blue dot that was reserved for the Sea Wolf line and some of the chronos. It was all marketing and a sour grapes response to his time at Heuer. Pretty good write up here:









Zodiac and the Story Behind the Curious Point Series - Worn & Wound


Most watch collectors will at least have a passing knowledge of recent Zodiac history. After a successful period that started roughly in the 1950s and continued through the ’70s, the brand, like so many others, faltered during the Quartz crisis. In the decades that followed, Zodiac went through...




wornandwound.com





Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Looooong day at work.

*Instagram = @MostlyNatos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Favorite H2o dress orca























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No speedy here, just the Seiko SPB147 on DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
I think I like it more than the green Willard and that's a surprise to me. I think it's the case shape particularly the profile and skindiver style. But I prefer the Willard's bezel and green dial.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Blue, yesterday...green, today.


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

Pogue


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Scratches my itch for a chronograph dive watch, and I'm enjoying the relative hands off nature of a quartz movement.


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Glycine Combat Chrono


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Franken SMP300









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

OM









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

An early variant (Singapore movement), N. American market SKX173










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

The most comfortable watch I've ever owned...









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today Pro.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> The most comfortable watch I've ever owned...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an interesting comment.
What do you think it is that makes you feel
that this Marathon watch is the most comfortable
watch you've ever owned??
--
I looked into this watch a little in the past,
and the bracelet is quite expensive.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Old and new









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> This is an interesting comment.
> What do you think it is that makes you feel
> that this Marathon watch is the most comfortable
> watch you've ever owned??
> ...


I think for once it's the correct size for my larger wrists. Not just to look at, but to feel.

The other things I really like, are the tritium lume, and 24hr markers. As I am a shift worker.

Yes, the bracelet more expensive, but it is definately worth the extra for comfort, quality and beautiful clasp.























Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Grey Wednesday with h2o colossal Orca Torpedo
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Just got this yesterday 
Very nice


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

sticky said:


> View attachment 15758196


Do you also have the matching bracelet for this watch?
I heard that it is very good, but is expensive. I'm wondering about it
both ways, I guess. Thanks


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

JDM quartz diver 7548-700B, on OEM Z199 bracelet, manufactured 40 years ago.



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> Do you also have the matching bracelet for this watch?
> I heard that it is very good, but is expensive. I'm wondering about it
> both ways, I guess. Thanks


No I don't, unfortunately. I heard exactly the same thing about the bracelet but I let the extra cost of one over rubber put me off.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swap to the armida a1-42mm polished























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Tuna to brighten up a dreary day


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Bronze 1967
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


great looking watch strap...
looks good / matches well with your watch too 
(I ordered this strap with my Helm Vanuatu)
but haven't tried it on anything yet.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)

Chrono24 said


----------



## Mr.C (Jan 23, 2021)

Borealis Cascais v2 on new Crown and Buckle perlon. Love the watch, but couldn't get the bracelet to fit 100% comfortably.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

? ? ? ?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Borealis Scorpion fish ...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Italian spring..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

phlabrooy said:


> View attachment 15761191
> View attachment 15761192
> View attachment 15761193
> 
> ...


Wrist shot?

Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## mariosimas (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

..























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Wrist shot?
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


























Version.1 2000m Scorpionfish


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Very lightweight with a titanium case and bracelet. Milled clasp and ISO 6425 compliant design are pluses for a dive watch this inexpensive. Small crown and mineral (not sapphire) crystal are its primary limitations, but I still love the watch.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> great looking watch strap...
> looks good / matches well with your watch too
> (I ordered this strap with my Helm Vanuatu)
> but haven't tried it on anything yet.


Thanks, mine came from Cincy Strap Co.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Not exactly wearing it but enjoying the heck out of it on my office desk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Love this Armida. Blue dial has many personalities according to the light. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## barberm (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Mr. Seaforth...


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

Never understood diver on a leather strap until I bought a Panerai. In the background: man's best friend


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mirabello1 said:


> Not exactly wearing it but enjoying the heck out of it on my office desk.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that is one beautiful desk clock....stunning ?


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Wow that is one beautiful desk clock....stunning


Thanks here are a few more shots of my set up

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Mirabello1 said:


> Thanks here are a few more shots of my set up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That truly is amazing... 
Maybe stupid question, but where did you get it?

Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Start of a short vacation with Topper Ninja



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My old turtle..


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Tudor bronze










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> That truly is amazing...
> Maybe stupid question, but where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


Thanks, Panerai Boutique in Manhattan..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

HAGW


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday greetings 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

007 mod


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swapped h2o orcas to the habitat colorway























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jgrant7719 (May 20, 2017)

Sent from my motorola one action using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 Superdome


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

My favorite and only blue.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Kaventsmann Evo 360.

Have a great weekend all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Today's combination...

The horizontal brushed dial effects on these Aquaracers are very hard to capture in a photograph... (Especially from a mobile phone)...
However, with numerous light sources, here is the best I could do... 
On-top of my Renault RS key.

Happy Sunday everyone 









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Marathon breakfast










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Blue Ring


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

vintage on vintage but the book from the year 1587 ...


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Undecided ...


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

ZM-73 said:


> Blue Ring
> View attachment 15765276


Whatever happened to Haigh & Hastings ???


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton b42 polished bronze and polished stainless bracelet
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Carrera for Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Another day closer to April 1.


























Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Hoping to wear this one straight to and through my vacation to Thailand later this year.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Aquadive *BATHYSPHERE 100 GMT








*


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

JLC Tribute to Deep Sea Alarm









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Tuna Sunday


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Aquadive *BATHYSPHERE 100 GMT
> 
> View attachment 15765553
> *


I absolute love that Aquadive 

Enjoy and thanks for sharing. 

I just wonder if my humble 6.75" wrist could pull of that case.

Hope to see it around more!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko Sunday


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

boatswain said:


> I absolute love that Aquadive
> 
> Enjoy and thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


Thanks! The Aquadive fits my skinny 7 inch wrist  I was think of selling it but it such a nicely made hunk of steel I think i'm keeping it. You will see me allot more as soon as my New Synchron Military Watch comes in for sure!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Raven Trekker 39 watching a lacrosse game.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

16660 Sea Dweller, 1986 serial.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Old standby today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This is one of my favorites
(though the directions are completely superfluous).
It matches VERY well with one of my favorite sweaters too !


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Shallow blue



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

phlabrooy said:


> Whatever happened to Haigh & Hastings ???


They no longer make watches, but still have some for sale on their site.


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

aquadive time depth model 50.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

ZM-73 said:


> They no longer make watches, but still have some for sale on their site.


Thanks for the feedback ...
Yes, was interested in the M2 earlier, then the site disappeared !

Regards,


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Starting blue Monday with the all steel H2O Orca Dress polished with sunburst

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

I love my Sinn EZM10 Testaf. There's nothing I would change.

And yes... I use my arm furr to test of my kitchen knives are sharp enough. That's how I roll.









[Edit: oh d'oh, this is the diver subforum. sorry guys!!]


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday cheers 👋🏼😊😀😷🖖🏼


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Recently got this


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Glycine coffee with 'Tudor' mod:


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

mrk said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

We taking about the watch or the screen


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

mrk said:


> We taking about the watch or the screen


Both work for me, but mostly the watch.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Mr.Boots said:


> Both work for me, but mostly the watch.


I also like that logo , does not distract as much from the beautiful dial

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Mr.Boots said:


> Both work for me, but mostly the watch.





Imbiton said:


> I also like that logo , does not distract as much from the beautiful dial
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Yep this was one of the selling points for me with the Aquascaphe range, a nice clean dial with no date window that almost always ruins the dial for me and adds extra faff if you have a number of watches on rotation so might go a week without wearing a watch.

I also have the stainless steel dual time bezel version which I particularly am fond of but not wearing today:


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I also prefer the nologo on your San Martin blue/bronze.


Mr.Boots said:


> View attachment 15768401


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Taking out the pooch with the DLC H2o orca , polished bracelet combo























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## Mr.C (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Cheers 👋🏼👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

143


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

RE-AU0306L00B


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 1st generation Seiko 7002-7009 Diver with the very distinctive 3-country stamped dial:
Mov't Singapore 
Dial Japan 
Cased Hong Kong 










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

🍀 San Martin 🍀


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Super blue Evant


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday folks😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Citizen Promaster WorldTime*
*


  




*


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

another citizen to go with ^^^


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Happy St. Patrick's Day, all!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

Happy St. Patrick's Day


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## whb42187 (Apr 4, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This Armida A1-42mm
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

On St. Patrick's Day:


----------



## mtnmvr (May 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

househalfman said:


>


Matching shirt too...looks great together !


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

tbechtx said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice.
When I have a Redbreast 12 over ice, 
I am going to be thinking of that leather strap !


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Spent all day in the car with this new baby:


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This h2o orca combo























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

heyBJK said:


>


This is the most recent version?
I got the beautiful GREY with black ceramic bezel insert...
no date, to keep the "pizza look" even though I usually like a date on my watches... 
---
I even find myself glancing at my watch for the date
on watches that DON'T have a date...and then look kind of stupid 
in front of the person I'm speaking to.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> This h2o orca combo


AWESOME pic!
---
A fully lumed bezel insert is a nice thing.
I'd like to add it on my Seiko Pepsi turtle, 
but I have to find it in stock, order it, and find someone 
who could install it properly. I would add a sapphire crystal too.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> This h2o orca combo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super lume that Orca


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Today i own my *Breitling Avenger Night Mission*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Pbmatt (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

D65










Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Stowa Prodiver Limette


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Meh. Change-up









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Still this. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Cold... 
But very comfortable.









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko on Nato


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

My grab and go errand watch










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Aquamarine
















A38-01BL9


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

2016 Master Control Date.
Time flies ... - it'll be 5 years old tomorrow ! _


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

asrar.merchant said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice...









Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

The dilemma... Which one do I wear?
They are both truly immensely comfortable, and as rugged as it gets...
Neither of them sit under my shirt cuff at work... But I love that...















































































Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

The original poop diver.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Black Bay on DrunkArt Canvas


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> The dilemma...
> They are both truly immensely comfortable, and as rugged as it gets...
> Neither of them sit under my shirt cuff at work... But I love that...
> 
> ...


When I started reading your post, 
I thought the "dilemma" was going to be:
which one to get rid of and sell.

The way you describe the situation, 
it seems that you have 2 amazing watches
and you are very happy.
So, WHAT'S the "dilemma"??


----------



## sp006 (Feb 12, 2020)

RotorSelfWinding said:


> Never understood diver on a leather strap until I bought a Panerai. In the background: man's best friend
> 
> View attachment 15762360


Haha love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Benarus Megalodon


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> When I started reading your post,
> I thought the "dilemma" was going to be:
> which one to get rid of and sell.
> 
> ...


My dilemma was which one to wear for the day... Sorry, you're right, I should have worded it better...

Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday 😊😷👨🏼‍🏫🖖🏼


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Buddies with coincidentally matching watches










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Some just call it a watch...
Some call it a beast...
Some call it a tool...
Some are scared of the size...

It is all of those things, for different people, but I call it my unbreakable and most comfortable watch...























Sent from Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*G-SHOCK Limited Edition NEW ERA #MLB















*


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 300T Orange


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

It's the weekend, so a weekend beater for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sigel22 (Feb 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

On our walk to the park this morning my 3 yr old boy Kaladin chased this roadrunner for a good 5 minutes until it hopped onto this car. He just could not catch him- I think I need to introduce him to the old cartoons with Wiley the Coyote. meep meep lol...


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## njkobb (Apr 29, 2012)

The Zodiac Grandhydra is such a great weekend watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

SPB143


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Sea Wolf
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Boschett reef ranger 2
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Couldn't take it off so once again.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Tactico









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

1 of 2 for Sunday. Cheers 👋🏼😊😷🥱🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Same as yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Today, Sunday, you can pick up two watches in turns, first Citizen Signature and then Mido Decompression Timer


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

2 of 2 for Sunday👍🏼. Cheers 😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

_SRPC91_


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Squale 1521 pvd on a tropic strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Lord99 (Jan 31, 2016)

tro_jan said:


> Buddies with coincidentally matching watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a cool shot !


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sunday morning slow down ️


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


> Couldn't take it off so once again.


That MM looks great on that strap!


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Doxa day...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 15777566


Can you give me the reference # on this Orient? That's a piece I haven't seen before, but it's been quite a while since I've been into Orient watches.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Super Sea Wolf 68









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Trekker 39


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Aquastar 63 😍

Feel free to follow me on IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CMss8d_Kihg/


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> That MM looks great on that strap!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

leadbelly2550 said:


> View attachment 15780347
> 
> 
> View attachment 15780348


I REALLY like that matching strap on the Scurfa.
The colors look good together!
Where did you get it?
Do you wear it on this strap often?
Does the watch lay nicely on the wrist,
or does it ride up/slip up?
I have the same Scurfa watch, except with a black case.
Thanks!


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

hewesyourdaddy said:


> Can you give me the reference # on this Orient? That's a piece I haven't seen before, but it's been quite a while since I've been into Orient watches.


It's a modded black Orient Mako 1 with a 3mm flat sapphire crystal, a coin edge bezel from Crystal Times, and a lumed batman insert.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

300MC









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BB58 today. (Not mine)


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday cheers folks 😊😀😷🖖🏼


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> I REALLY like that matching strap on the Scurfa.
> The colors look good together!
> Where did you get it?
> Do you wear it on this strap often?
> ...


Natostrapco, I think. I have a number of watches with 22mm lugs and a bunch of straps. Fairly inexpensive. I like to mix it up, but I do like that color combination. The middle 3 are pretty firm material; the only time they wiggle around is when they're wet, and even then, not much. The material is sufficiently thick that I have to remove the spring bars to change the strap, it's tough to fit them between the case and the spring bar otherwise.

The left one is blushark 'alpha premier,' a smoother and thinner material, that would slide around without the NATO keeper and is easier to take on/off watches with small clearance between case and spring bar. The right one is Crown & Buckle Chevron - really interesting weave/material, love the look of it, similarly thinner but still high quality fabric, like the blushark, good hardware. if the strap were an inch, inch and a half longer, it would be perfect on my wrist (8 1/4 inches around).


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

Speedy Auto on this fine Monday morning.


----------



## SANTIAK (Nov 25, 2013)

Another speedy with nato









Enviado desde mi RVL-AL09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

boatswain said:


>


Such a nice picture...some in the sun, some not.
Blue rope next to it. 
It honestly makes me a little less likely to take another boring...
same view picture of my watches...and just enjoy yours and others 
who seem to really have "a flair for it"


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

First day with the EcoZilla-


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> Such a nice picture...some in the sun, some not.
> Blue rope next to it.
> It honestly makes me a little less likely to take another boring...
> same view picture of my watches...and just enjoy yours and others
> who seem to really have "a flair for it"


Thanks.

I enjoy seeing all the pics here even though we all have different styles. I think it is just fun to see someone enjoying their watch and sharing it, no matter what the watch is or how the picture looks.

So keep your pics coming!


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 15782796
> View attachment 15782797


This Direnzo 3 looks SOOOOOO good!
(WAY, WAY better than the 2 or 4...IMO)
I got the blue one with the date...
but this black/grey with a date is SO awesome,
that it made it a HARD decision to get the blue  
---
Also, I love that your 2 pictures show it in different lights
and make it look so different.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 blue sandwich sunburst dial


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SPB147 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

SPB143 - "desk-diving" as they say


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Vintage Rolex Submariner*

*


  




*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😀😷Tuesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Vintage Doxa 300T on Erika's MN


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

DSUB1









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ManBearLyons13 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

Day 2


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Monster


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> This Direnzo 3 looks SOOOOOO good!
> (WAY, WAY better than the 2 or 4...IMO)
> I got the blue one with the date...
> but this black/grey with a date is SO awesome,
> ...


Thanks man! Yes it's an awesome watch, the only things I would change is add more AR under the crystal, and add some extra layers of lume. Other than that this watch is perfect, it's definitely a keeper for me. I was tempted to add a blue or even a red but I don't think my wife would have liked that very much lol.


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

New CW Trident just arrived. Couldn't pass up 15% off on this 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

youknowmyKEEZ said:


> New CW Trident just arrived. Couldn't pass up 15% off on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXACTLY. I couldn't either.
This black is SO nice 
I just got the WHITE one too!!
(did you get the 42mm?)


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> EXACTLY. I couldn't either.
> This black is SO nice
> I just got the WHITE one too!!
> (did you get the 42mm?)


There were too many good looking watches to choose from. Won't be my last CW.

Yessir! 42mm. Also got their leather strap but haven't had a chance to make the swap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD65K3


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

OceanX GMT









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

SSW









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

New arrival










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Cfosterm (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> New arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Congrats


Thanks Boaty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Swapped to the bracelet.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15785231


It looks like you just found this in your garden,
and took a picture of your amazing find,
before picking it up and putting it on your wrist.
I have to check my garden now, to see if there 
are any Omegas there


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

The 1863










180


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday 😊👋🏼😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

atlbbqguy said:


> New arrival
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations. ??


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

wheelbuilder said:


> SSW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the watch/strap combination 👍🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 LV today, I just love the new case vs. the SubC I used to own and could never bond with. The wide squarish case ends were so odd and even more so due to the transition to the narrow bracelet vs total lug width. This is a more fluid from crown area to bracelet and simply a more cohesive design in my eyes .


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

San Marco DRASS x Tobacco...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

CWard compressor beauty























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Ragl said:


> View attachment 15786362
> 
> 
> Cheerz,
> ...


Love that red dial!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

I just can't take it off...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> I just can't take it off...


If you get your fingernail under that metal clip with the brand name on it you can pull it out and then it will come off 😉


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> If you get your fingernail under that metal clip with the brand name on it you can pull it out and then it will come off


I'm not a fan of pulling it out


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

G-Shock vs Gravity (weight plates)

DW5600 Fox Fire










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

A nod to the blancpain I wish I could afford























Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the new Rolex submariner LV


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

KHaki Pilot today because new strap just arrived 

MEYHOFER Caoutchouc rubber from WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch straps and more from Watchbandcenter.com. Interesting to note that no customs duty or other taxes to pay shipped from France.
As far as I can tell the strap is exactly the same as the ZuluDiver 298 sold by Watchgecko for £28 but this was just £20.63 (24 Euros). The Zulu one is manufactured by Bonetto Cinturini so I guess MEYHOFER use them too. It also retains the exact same vanilla smell. This is great news as I now have a shop to get 18mm straps in the colour I like where no UK stockist can get it in other than black.

I think it suits the Hamilton, bit of a contrast with the lume colour and gives a more field tool watch look than casual that the canvas 2 piece gives.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

mrk said:


> KHaki Pilot today because new strap just arrived
> 
> MEYHOFER Caoutchouc rubber from WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch straps and more from Watchbandcenter.com. Interesting to note that no customs duty or other taxes to pay shipped from France.
> As far as I can tell the strap is exactly the same as the ZuluDiver 298 sold by Watchgecko for £28 but this was just £20.63 (24 Euros). The Zulu one is manufactured by Bonetto Cinturini so I guess MEYHOFER use them too. It also retains the exact same vanilla smell. This is great news as I now have a shop to get 18mm straps in the colour I like where no UK stockist can get it in other than black.
> ...


Nice looking combination.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

"One word: plastics." Could not bring myself to get a G Shock for high abuse situations, so this instead. Very lightweight, sapphire glass, nice watch for the price. First time with tritium tubes for me. No flashlight but legible all night. Push-pull crown, interesting for a 'dive' watch, but i guess a plastic case heightens the risk of stripping threads. on the plus, the crown is low-profile and requires a meaningful pull.

Sticklers will see the glow at 12 and the pip are slightly misaligned. Noticeable in a photo from 6 inches away in a dark bathroom, where I took this, not during a quick glance at night. At $150, perfection isn't the goal. 




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

It's another NaD day. Timex Camper. $35 and I love it.


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Steinhart YM
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

GSAR









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

_SPB103_


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elschiz (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

🟡


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SQ Diver 7548-7009 from 1984 on Seiko Z199

The grandaddy of your Seiko 7002, SKX, and 5KX pieces.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

An old favourite ...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Weekend 🍹🌞⌚👌


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ARMIDA A7







*


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

OWC Bond on a black seatbelt NATO.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Sinn U50


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

Speedy Date out in the garden










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SPB147 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Vintage SkinDiver On Tropic


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More CWard
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Oct 28, 2010)

May not be a popular choice, but I absolutely love it regardless..


----------



## Cincy2 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Needed some Sinn goodness today!


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

68









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Brews and blues with this Orient "Sub"










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

Hesalite sandwich hasn't come off my wrist in 19 days!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Borealis









Sent from my Nokia 5.3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Good weekend ahead to all WUSers























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

G6900CC-1


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy Saturday


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

A value all star in my book
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Oceanaire first run.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday 👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just finished cutting and weedeating the yard for the first time this year. Nice to be outside in shorts again.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MKII on a fresh nato.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Red gets the square

SKX015










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Safe... Glad to be in


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Living... 

Marathon JDD


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pmuskin01 (Jul 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

Kind of a dive watch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

Eco Sunday


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Rado









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Call outs mean I have to work on a Sunday. 
Orient Mako II on a time+ military nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Seiko_ Ice Diver_


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Breitling Colt Chrono Ocean


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Desk diving as always....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Beating the Spring Snow this morning with Green Sumo


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Skin diver


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Zodiac









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BB58


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀😊😷Monday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman_VI (May 16, 2020)

It's nice out, but stuck behind a computer


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

Sapphire & Sapphire


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide, love it! Size is perfect IMHO...


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster chronograph cal 1040


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-42mm polished























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MK IIs-Day


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

One piece rubber Zulu, so comfy.

Instagram = @mostlyNatos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

OM









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whb42187 (Apr 4, 2019)

Non-AC SMP300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt

Green overload 😂


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Turtle "Sea Grapes"










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

_ORIS


















_


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega Seamaster chronograph cal 1040


B, you're GrandPa beauty is always plesant to contemplate!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this vintage German Diver, Dugena Watertrip


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> B, you're GrandPa beauty is always plesant to contemplate!


Thanks buddy. Glad others enjoy it too 

Nice Dugena btw. How old is it ?


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

When microbrands mattered.......









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

The negative of trimming a collection way down... no variety within categories. My lonesome diver:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

Got new shoes


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

This scratched my itch for a much more expensive tuna. Nearly 47mm case, yet it doesn't look or feel anywhere near that large.










45mm Tissot for the sake of the size comparison.


----------



## Coders (May 11, 2020)

Having a blue blue Wednesday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatcherFall (Apr 3, 2014)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress orca with bezel insert, blue inner sandwich
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks buddy. Glad others enjoy it too
> 
> Nice Dugena btw. How old is it ?


Merci l'ami  Elle est des années 1970.

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

househalfman said:


>


Looks SOOOO good, every time I see it.
Nice pic too.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Got the jump on you guys over here in Australia..
Beware of April fools day tmrw..I've got 2 of my sons with cracking leg pulls this morning









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Meteorite diver for the 1st of April with orange Isofrane rubber strap 😋 LoL...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> Got the jump on you guys over here in Australia..
> Beware of April fools day tmrw..I've got 2 of my sons with cracking leg pulls this morning
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

2 days ago I was out on the motorcycle without a jacket. Today there's ice on the friggin' deck.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Beachboy























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Live from Jamaica, NTH Odin Blue.

View attachment 15800687


----------



## FBach (Jul 23, 2020)

Commuter...new fave.
























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Moray Bronze


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

GSAR
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀😷Thursday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

DaveandStu said:


> Got the jump on you guys over here in Australia..
> Beware of April fools day tmrw..I've got 2 of my sons with cracking leg pulls this morning


There was a post on here by @kritameth that he finally got a call for a rare Rolex.
And even though the phone in the picture was a FisherPrice phone, 
many people thought he was serious and congratulated him.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Titanium x Carbon sandwich case.... 
GM Manometro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## delmar39 (Mar 1, 2018)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Love this, looks great. Vintage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide on Canvas


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Silky smooth, but very hard to photograph... 
43mm, 7.75in wrist.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

DaleEArnold said:


>


Wow..pearler mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o polished dress orca , dlc inner
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Alexander (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> H2o polished dress orca , dlc inner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.
Also, I love the signature line: 
_*Armida, H2O, Atlantic, Batavi, Boschett, ChrisWard, Dufrane, Monchard, Zenton, Zelos (last incoming ones for 2021= Direnzo + Crepas - then no more please)*_ 
So you got the Direnzo4...which color?
I am also slowing down, so I decided against it. 
I LOVE the Direnzo3 blue and bought it.
You do know that we are only 1/4th of the way through the year??


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon USMC


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> Nice.
> Also, I love the signature line:
> _*Armida, H2O, Atlantic, Batavi, Boschett, ChrisWard, Dufrane, Monchard, Zenton, Zelos (last incoming ones for 2021= Direnzo + Crepas - then no more please)*_
> So you got the Direnzo4...which color?
> ...


I ordered the blue/turquoise looking 04/Mondial. But enough should be enough as difficult that will be with 3/4 of the year ahead. I do need to enjoy what I have for the rest of the year and stop looking to add anything else as nice and compelling as these are getting. The Zelos 43mm Horizon that sold in a flash, got away from me so I got this Direnzo. But no more please!!! Wait I forgot I ordered on an impulse at brand I have never heard of... Maverick Automatic Mens Watch - Silver


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

New Zodiac

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

HAGWE!


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

65









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveolson5 (Nov 6, 2015)

Oldie but goodie


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 15803505
> View attachment 15803506
> View attachment 15803512


beautiful job there with modding these with domed sapphires! makes a big difference!


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Yorck1976 (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi there with my SLA025!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dufrane Barton Springs!
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

3 days young and 3 days on










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis F-43 LE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Captain.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Black Saturday greetings 🙏🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## olske59 (May 26, 2019)

CMSgt Bo said:


> So, what are you wearing this second? Take out your phone and snap a pic and post it right now.


Citizen Chronomaster 'Black Eagle' (AQ4054-01E) which arrived yesterday. Already hate the strap (cheap alligator and _way_ too long, even for a non-Japanese wrist) and have ordered a replacement.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Happy Spring Break










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Switched it up this afternoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally arrived and vaca begins


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Slim Jim made it through some sanding and staining work today.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Easter Panda










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt

Happy Easter WUS folks! Decided to try on the rubber the SPB207 came with. Looks good, BUT there's a blooper, look at the upper and lower bands. Oops. LOL.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Working on the terrace, after a short Easter egg hunt, no better place to be during a pandemic than ones own terrace.....bought a Lilac as well, at the market today, a white one, a purple one is already up there.......like their smell.......Happy Easter..!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

This Gen 2 Monster had not been worn in a few years because it needed repair. I finally got it done and am happy to be able to wear it again.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling for Easter









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman_VI (May 16, 2020)

cmann_97 said:


> Breitling for Easter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that superocean. What year is that?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Easter greetings 🙏🏼✌🏼😊😷🐣🖖🏼


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue
















This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Happy Easter


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

househalfman said:


>


Daaaang

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Sub41 LV the last two days


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Darkness shows yesterdays timepiece still adorns my wrist, yet the whisper of light sneaks its way through, as if made only for my eyes reverence...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

JUST IN.....


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Invicta PVD Sub On Tropic


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blumo









Sent from my Nokia 5.3 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Decided this would look good on a tropic-style rubber strap this summer. Strap is on its way....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Brown Monday instead
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Coders (May 11, 2020)

Squale Subino. NOS Blancpain Fifty Fathoms case, bezel and crystal. Love this thing...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> beautiful job there with modding these with domed sapphires! makes a big difference!


Thank you! Yes on my first 5 or 6 I did flat sapphires, then some top hats, but now that I've seen these double domed crystals - these are by far the best looking of the bunch!


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

U1 today


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

When your wrist size is perfect for your grail...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Glycine PVD Combat


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Traska Freediver Beach time


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## mcw53 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Coders said:


> Squale Subino. NOS Blancpain Fifty Fathoms case, bezel and crystal. Love this thing...
> 
> View attachment 15808949


Very, very nice!!!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for this Helson Shark Diver arrived couple minutes ago... Love that yellow.


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monchard day
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

volgofmr said:


> View attachment 15810929


What is this watch?


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

atlbbqguy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what strap is that? Was thinking of selling my pelly, but this may be the spice it needs.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

alznc said:


> what strap is that? Was thinking of selling my pelly, but this may be the spice it needs.


It is the Miltat version of a FKM rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Trusty gym watch. I can't overstate how high quality this Steinhart has been for its price.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Is this the black Mother Of Pearl dial?
(It's kind of hard to tell from your picture)

Weird question: is the triangle at the 12 raised a lot, like it seems?
I ask because in the pictures on the websites, it seems like the triangle is flatter.

How has the DLC bracelet held up?
I kind of worry about it chipping or scratching, 
showing the stainless steel underneath,
and not being able to do anything about it to fix it.

Thank you.


PRabbit said:


>








STEINHART Ocean One BLACK DLC | Diver Watch


Automatic Diver Watch ✓ swiss made ✓ ETA 2824-2/SW 200 élaboré ✓ 42mm stainless steel ✓ waterproof to 30 ATM ✓ Buy now at Steinhartwatches.de




www.steinhartwatches.de













Ocean 1 Black DLC MOP


STEINHART has done it again with a more personalized approach to their timepieces. Since the Ocean One Black DLC and the newer Ocean One Vintage DLC black-out versions, making their iconic watches more personalized and with an edgier style. Steinhart Ocean 1 Black DLC MOP The all-black take on...




www.gnomonwatches.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with Helson Shark Diver 42


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

heyBJK said:


>


Really love this one and great combo!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

CWard for Wednesday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Pic taken on Monday, but it's still on my wrist. 6306-7001, March 1979.


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> Is this the black Mother Of Pearl dial?
> (It's kind of hard to tell from your picture)
> 
> Weird question: is the triangle at the 12 raised a lot, like it seems?
> ...


Yep, MOP dial.

The triangle is raised, but this picture does make it appear a little more raised than I typically notice. Attached a couple photos where it doesn't seem quite as raised.

DLC has held up great so far. I've only had it maybe 18 months though. So maybe it will wear further down the road I guess. But I wear it exclusively during rougher activities where I wouldn't wear any of my other watches. Including white water rafting as well as an incident where I dumped the raft and was thrown into a bunch of rocks. And through all the months, there isn't the slightest appearance of wear anywhere on the watch, but I also don't recall any specific moment I may have ever really specifically dinged the watch against anything.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

This just in, fresh off the mail truck. I don't notice much more distortion from the plexi crystal than my boxed sapphire watches. They're both flat on top. I think next time around Lorier should just go with sapphire for what the asking price of the watch is. Overall a stunning piece for the money, love the blue. The clasp is a bit wonky though; need to squeeze it with two fingers to lock it shut.


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday cheers 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

Artbrz said:


> What is this watch?


This is a "Vancouver Watch Corp".


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Went kayaking with the family today and the Sub41 LV came along too


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> Went kayaking with the family today and the Sub41 LV came along too


Looks like a great day to be out on the water!


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Diesels said:


> Looks like a great day to be out on the water!


Yea perfect. High 70's and blue skies, sun was shining bright. We had a great time. Saw dolphin and turtles, kayaked through oyster islands.


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

300m desk diving watch


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Bigphotog (Apr 8, 2021)

Just took it off to snap this pic for another post... Invicta 25644.
I got rid of the green strap and I think it looks good. Nothing fancy


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

My new watch 🧡⌚👌


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

lysolek007 said:


> My new watch
> View attachment 15813904


Comfortable? It looks it!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM 1.0


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Comfortable? It looks it!


Oh, very comfortable watch, he is very happy with the purchase 🧡⌚👌


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

lysolek007 said:


> Oh, very comfortable watch, he is very happy with the purchase


Congrats!

I'm sure you will share some fun pics of that colourful Doxa.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I'm sure you will share some fun pics of that colourful Doxa.


I will definitely take interesting photos of Doxie


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This micro from South Africa - going integrated bracelet























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

SLA045


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jgdill said:


> View attachment 15814891
> 
> SLA045


Awesome colors. Love it on that strap.
It would probably go great with an orange strap or even a white strap too!


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Oris Clean Ocean 39.5









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Seiko Pepsi day today...but I just realized that BOTH have the day/date WRONG.
Neither says Thursday the 8th...WEIRD.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

76.ultra said:


> View attachment 15815276


Love the look of tiburon. What's your wrist size? And can you post a pic of it on your wrist without the sleeve blocking part of it. I am considering getting the bronze version of tiburon and just wanted to get an idea if it would fit comfortably on my wrist. I have a smaller wrist of about 6.8-6.9" and i like to not go bigger then 40mm usually and keep lug to lug 48mm or below. This is slightly bigger so that's why I am looking for some pics. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

LHD again


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Playing angles with the anthracite dial










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Early walk today. Budget tritium.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

Seiko Snj031


----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*
> 
> AATOS


Tasty. The food looks great, too.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

mrod1108 said:


> Tasty. The food looks great, too.


Thanks 

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

The Old Monster


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

This one, for now, but will probably change later in the day...


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOVE the reflection from the glass door...
I have to try that!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sugman said:


> This one, for now, but will probably change later in the day...
> View attachment 15816104


Life is good.
---
Enjoy simple pleasures...and life is good!
I just paid off some guy I owed, and now feel great
that it's off my back.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dufrane for Friday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@sticky Great looking, sunburst blue dial.
I'm wearing it now too.
It doesn't really come out in pictures, 
but it is something special.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## whb42187 (Apr 4, 2019)

Playing with a couple of recent additions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

This is the first photo I took of my brand new JDD over 9 weeks ago, and I haven't had to adjust the time yet... It truly is, a remarkable automatic watch...

And yes, it's on my wrist today.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Goodbye spring break...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

ceebee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bloody hell Chris!! Another Pelagos...well be back to 20 I'm both dials and font in a blink of a eye..
All the best.mate..definitely jest!!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Borealis weekend!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Saturday morning























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

...rainy day....


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helson Sharkmaster 300 on NATO.


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday 👋🏼✌🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

Aquastar 
I really like this dial 😍

Check out my IG: aquaterralover 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNfmC24KYbA/


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

TT1









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

My little collection. Re-issues from the 1960s, the golden age of diving watches;]


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helson SD 42


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

lysolek007 said:


> My little collection. Re-issues from the 1960s, the golden age of diving watches;]
> View attachment 15818665


Bevy of beauties 👍🏼


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15818196


Excellent pic


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sea Quest


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Chrono on Cayman


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

On the aftermarket lugs and a fabric strap - what a great watch.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Took this pic a couple of days ago, but I'm still wearing it.... 0040 👊!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Relo60 said:


> Bevy of beauties 👍🏼





Relo60 said:


> Bevy of beauties 👍🏼


Thanks very much bro 👊🍻🍻🍻


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Sunday, Skin Diver for me


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

After 1 year plus, time to rejoined a gym , with the Zelos swordfish
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Tubbataha Monster










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Steinflake


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Dogs walking me in my ProLux 029


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Everybody wants some


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Tuna


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sinn Sunday


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## carterrolex (Apr 11, 2021)

CMSgt Bo said:


> With the first WAYWRN thread passing 21K posts here: What Are You Wearing...Right Now! we thought it was past time to close it and continue the fun over here. So, what are you wearing this second? Take out your phone and snap a pic and post it right now.
> 
> So go ahead,


nice rolex!


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

A special thanks to SeikoCrown for the custom caseback.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Love wearing my Hydro Wings










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Disciple418 (Apr 7, 2020)

Dw5600 while fixing the car up


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm wearing the same new watch as usual, just seeing it from the other side...
Looks like it had to jump through hoops before it could be sold...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Strap change.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPB01K1


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

On a whiskey shell cordovan strap that probably cost more than the watch. Easily the best fifty dollar watch I have ever owned.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Boschett polished reefer
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Dull day...had to brighten it up a bit.....


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)




----------



## ChrisNova (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Snow Monster...yesterday's bracelet shot with today's NATO swap..


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage SkinDiver today


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Explorer II from 1996









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New arrival. Decided I needed a Sinn back in the collection. Love the legibility.

Have a great one!










































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

kritameth said:


> View attachment 15822826
> 
> [/ZACYTOWAĆ]
> He is great ⌚📸👌


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Devil Diver;]


----------



## jdrichard01 (Mar 6, 2018)

Have a look.






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

My Breitling has taken a rear seat since I acquired this a month ago.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😁😷👋🏼 Tuesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD67K1


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)

5512


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Ferrovia...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Showing off a bit today...bit of glamour.....but can't be bothered to set the date...










I won't go deeper than a 800 meters anyway.....

Deep sea chamber test...


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Crepas El Buzo


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Yesterday:









Today:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Marlin


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## THErest (Jun 11, 2020)

Just unpacked my new Yema Navygraf and threw it on a cream/tan NATO. First watch I bought since...July?
I am pleased.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Repairing and adjusting sprinkler heads calls for 300m WR. 😁🤪


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Star Classic #Orient #Horween















*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The all polished h2o dress orca, dlc inner module























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Early morning lume...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

D65









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alpina Startimer pilot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srmdalt (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## MissoulaGriz (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Aquamarine


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

I love this watch 🍊⌚🧡👌


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos swordfish for Friday.

















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Brand new jeans, 15oz, 1947 cut, red selvedge, same old watch...no shoes nor socks, but a T-shirt to top it off....


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

HAGWE









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Can't get enough of this gilt dial


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! 6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday 😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

*Sea-Dweller*


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Just your usual mid April snow day here in New England. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kostal2093 (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Tlaubs (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PVD Glycine Combat


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Happy Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Have a good one.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

A small photo session


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy the weekend 😊👍🏼😷👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

Rainy Sinn Saturday


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Saturday delivery from AD! 
Hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wolbrook Skindiver on Zodiac tropic strap

I love this watch, wished for a better mvt but love it nonetheless


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Still waiting for the Stowa to be made/shipped so in the meantime been wearing the balls off the Laco. For the £460 it cost with the optional upgrades, have to say it is exceptional value for money for the spec and quality you are getting. I think the classification by Laco puts people off as it's labelled as a "Pilot Watch Basic", the basic refers to the movement being a Miyota as opposed to the ETA/Selita used in the bigger models. I guess it's perception when seeing the word basic?

Anyway, gifs show it better than stills so...














































Having sold both Baltics I now have no dive watches for for the first time ever don't miss a diver at all because the pilot watches in <39mm are so different to the norm.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all..
Dave


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15833163


Thats a bloody bewdy mate..top stuff!!
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Steel Dive 1970:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cave Dweller ''S''


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cave Dweller ''S''


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Two legends of diving watches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

lysolek007 said:


> Two legends of diving watches
> View attachment 15833829


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress orca on polished super engineer 11























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth Sunday


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Have a blessed Sunday every 🐰


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Wolbrook Skindiver 









40mm 
6.8" wrist


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing the Wolbrook Skindiver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Wet NATO from pool work...


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

Just returned from an errand run


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday greetings 🙏🏼✌🏼😊😷🖖🏼. Day 2👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Scurfa on Toxicnato this afternoon to wash my car and grill out. Such a great day today


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Monday Blues...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt

It's Monday so...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15834874


Nice dial color 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15834874


Sublime, I love it


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15834944


Wow, very nice ?

Is it made of Carbon?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

rafy1 said:


> Wow, very nice 😘
> 
> Is it made of Carbon?


No. Horloscaphe Watches - Tool Watch Only


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

alex79 said:


> Nice dial color
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk





rafy1 said:


> Sublime, I love it


Thank you friends 👊 I love this watch dial I have the impression that when I put my ear to the dial I hear the sound of the waves🌊and you hear?🌊


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monday with blue dial h2o orca polished
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 15835041
> 
> 
> View attachment 15835042
> ...


A vibrant watch to complement the sea. Missing the beach. Lucky you?


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Staying positive ➕👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

7002


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## THErest (Jun 11, 2020)

Wearing now and for several days past. Bit tipsy when I shot this, did not clean it too well, apparently.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Single-pass straps are better.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

New shoes. Helm rubber strap bought off Amazon. It is stout and longer than I'm used to. I think I can make it work.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Until it loses/gains 2 seconds, this one will be on my wrist. Now if I could just remember to reset the bezel after my runs.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

ceebee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Two of my favorite things- LHD and the BGE!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dark Seal on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The CWard























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

A watch that I usually never wear. Not really my style but was feeling it today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Orient FEM75005R9


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Still desk diving.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

My go to watch...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15838464


The thread is "what are you wearing right now" 
and aside from the grey Scurfa automatic,
I have NO idea what you are wearing!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More CWard






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Sugman said:


> Until it loses/gains 2 seconds, this one will be on my wrist. Now if I could just remember to reset the bezel after my runs.
> View attachment 15836912


Still going strong since I set it on the 18th. It looks like I may be wearing this all week...


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307A


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mother Nature can really suck sometimes. From 70 degrees during the day to an 1" of snow overnight. I'm not amused.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Beachboy























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Ah, springtime in Wisconsin!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Still hasn't deviated more than 2 sec. since I set it Sunday evening, so it lives another day...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thursday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😁😷🖖🏼. On Flash/dark mode👍🏼


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

Feeling "Ruskie" Today..

Vostok Amphibian "SCUBA Dude"
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

DLC Glycine Combat


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

The SLA039 Professional x Gray waffle strap.. the dial is just simply impeccable.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> The SLA039 Professional x Gray waffle strap.. the dial is just simply impeccable.
> View attachment 15841255
> View attachment 15841257
> View attachment 15841256
> ...




Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jdelage said:


> View attachment 15842041




Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

heyBJK said:


>


Is that a Scura strap, or another brand? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> Is that a Scura strap, or another brand? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the Scurfa strap and one of the nicer manufacturer straps I've had. It's light, pliable, and quite comfortable.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

heyBJK said:


> It's the Scurfa strap and one of the nicer manufacturer straps I've had. It's light, pliable, and quite comfortable.


Thanks. Looks great. If only I could find that design in a 22mm.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷Friday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Steel Dive on Uncle Seiko 'chocolate bar' strap



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Nereide On Leather


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> Thanks. Looks great. If only I could find that design in a 22mm.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I asked Scurfa a while back if they would make 22. I think they said it was in the works. But it's now been long enough since that response that I suspect it's not coming anytime soon,if at all.

Great straps though. Especially for the price. Looks good with a variety of case styles. I like that they are thick at the lug ends and then taper out. Also they are 20/20 with no taper which is nice for chunkier watches with 20mm lugs.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

boatswain said:


> I asked Scurfa a while back if they would make 22. I think they said it was in the works. But it's now been long enough since that response that I suspect it's not coming anytime soon,if at all.
> 
> Great straps though. Especially for the price. Looks good with a variety of case styles. I like that they are thick at the lug ends and then taper out. Also they are 20/20 with no taper which is nice for chunkier watches with 20mm lugs.


Yes, they do look very good. One of the things I'm looking for is what you described above, thicker at the lug end and some taper from there. The search continues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

LHD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> Yes, they do look very good. One of the things I'm looking for is what you described above, thicker at the lug end and some taper from there. The search continues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In 22mm the best I've found with that attribute is the watch gecko Zuludiver Zennor

Thick at the lugs but tapers down some after that. 4.6mm to 3.0mm. Quite flexible for the thickness.

I don't like strap gap in the lugs so I'm always looking for a strap that fills the space but is still comfy.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

boatswain said:


> In 22mm the best I've found with that attribute is the watch gecko Zuludiver Zennor
> 
> Thick at the lugs but tapers down some after that. 4.6mm to 3.0mm. Quite flexible for the thickness.
> 
> I don't like strap gap in the lugs so I'm always looking for a strap that fills the space but is still comfy.


I have a couple of straps that are very similar to those. I'm looking for a little ridge/texture on the strap. I just ordered one today from StrapHabit. I'll post a picture when it arrives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Ticin Squale Master 1000M









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## doug725 (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

NY0100m
Everything you like about the 0045, but better!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

100% Swiss Made


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

lysolek007 said:


> 100% Swiss Made
> View attachment 15843395




Reminds me of the classic waffle strap I have for my seiko


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)

H20 here as well..


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Track pants Saturday night...
Thank god for tritium...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Sub


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Scratching the integrated bracelet itch thanks to this CJ























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Dive watch?


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Always a classic


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello boys...and girls👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Saswatch said:


> Dive watch?


Oopsies. I meant to post in another thread.










Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Odin


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

guspech750 said:


> Oopsies. I meant to post in another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it. It's all good.


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Yardwork done. Time for a cold soda and some Sail GP on the T.V.


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Saswatch said:


> Dive watch?


Nothing says it has to be a dive watch. It says WRUW?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

New arrival.


















Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

ANZAC Day  & 
Lest we forget


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Top dial


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Old 6309-7040 Camo Turtle


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Polished bronze zenton on Polished stainless bandoleer for Sunday morning stroll























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy sweet Sunday 😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

For a rainy Sunday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

👈⌚👉🤔


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Simple Solar Seiko.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

lysolek007 said:


> View attachment 15846931




(But also  )


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)

..









Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 10 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)

..









Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 10 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

lysolek007 said:


> View attachment 15846931


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Still honeymooning with the U1. Have a great one!


































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

boatswain said:


>


Is that a Lamy 2000 in the background mate?


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

A little Grand Seiko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Is that a Lamy 2000 in the background mate?


Indeed it is

The only way I know that is another member here asked me about it awhile back when it was in another pic. I had no idea at the time what the pen was or what they were talking about. And had to double check for your question too 
It was a gift from a friend with some sentimental attachment.

So I'm not a pen guy, but I sure can appreciate using a good one when I stumble upon one. And I can also respect and appreciate that there are very knowledgeable pen collectors much as with watches. And I imagine there is some cross over between the watch and pen interests and communities.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Indeed it is
> 
> The only way I know that is another member here asked me about it awhile back when it was in another pic. I had no idea at the time what the pen was or what they were talking about. And had to double check for your question too
> It was a gift from a friend with some sentimental attachment.
> ...


Yea, I've got a bit of a pen problem...
These are just the ones I have at home...

I started collecting pens first, but with everything going electronic, I found they just weren't getting used...

So I switched to watches, and am now stuck here for who knows how long


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This orange gloss DiverOne rocks


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Devil at work


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

heyBJK said:


>


Awesome


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Boschett reef ranger 2
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday folks👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼. Remembered this song, Shades of Gray (1967} by The Monkees 👍🏼👍🏼,


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

heyBJK said:


>


Love this one.


----------



## LACPA (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Monday blues. Part of me wants the non-DLC version too. Such a different blue than any of my other watches.

Have a great one!


























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Love this one.


Most of us drool over this Resco

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Seiko Solar PADI Diver


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Sinn U50 SDR


----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Sinn U50 SDR
> 
> View attachment 15849691


The U50 looks great on the tropic!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

stunning blues!!


rafy1 said:


> View attachment 15849902
> 
> 
> View attachment 15849903


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## xinxin (Sep 28, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Love this one.


Thank you!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

heyBJK said:


>


I LOVE the red accents.
This looks really cool.
--


rafy1 said:


> View attachment 15849902
> 
> 
> View attachment 15849903


I love the colors of the one in the middle!
So amazing.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Promaster BN0151-09L today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko sumo mod in progress
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm double-wristing today but this one gets the WUS treatment...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster Chrono on TheTropic strap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dugena Watertrip


----------



## yogik_yo (Aug 13, 2017)

Omega SMP Electric Blue 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Miggy17 (Feb 8, 2012)

Omega SMP


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)

..









Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 10 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## calangoman (Jan 31, 2019)

Last few weeks I've been wearing the seamaster exclusively... My other watches are starting to demand more attention


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Yobokies 007 mod today


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Oris









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

TF









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRP789K1


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Simple... Sitting on my recliner, with my ever-ready JDD...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Bay


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Dugena Watertrip


Beautiful...
What case size is this? Is the insert original?


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos horizon 43mm






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Tissot Seastar, thought the blue dive strap would be an interesting alternative to the black branded one. One of the more accurate quartz movements I own.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Still with the U1. Have a great one!



































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SBDC003










... on hand


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More zelos horizon
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

LHD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

???Thursday ✌???


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph68 (Mar 28, 2006)

This..









Sent from my moto e using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## neverlate1973 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Cfosterm (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Friday morning, h2o orca polished bubble dome























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Cfosterm said:


> View attachment 15855666




Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swap to this H2o for Friday afternoon 
Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Me ol' fish in' watch... gonna be catch in' sturgeon with this all weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Samurai Saturday! Wearing my only 'standard' samurai.

The angular and butch case which immediately projects the watch as a tool, the industrial knocking on the crown which reinforces the tool image. The grid pattern on the dial; the big arrow hour hand and the sword minute hand, the extended point of the arrow seconds hand; the large, broad, full indices; all of these come together beautifully in this tool watch.

I love wearing it for weekends and active days. 









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Got some work to do on the terrace.....including a new watering system.....so


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

They kind of really grow on me, these days, those Panareis.....stop showing them... ;-)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

LowIQ said:


> They kind of really grow on me, these days, those Panareis.....stop showing them... ;-)


You know you want one, stop fighting it.


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.

















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Squale 1521 pvd on a Borealis tropic strap


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Newest member of the family. 
Shirryu (Heimdallr) brand, sterile, 62 MAS case.
Flawless.










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to another favorite
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Heimdallr green Sub


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;] 🤔


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So this just happened  back in the Panerai family and decided to go with a submersible. Missed the 243 but wanted something more manageable size-wise and that sat flatter on the wrist.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> So this just happened  back in the Panerai family and decided to go with a submersible. Missed the 243 but wanted something more manageable size-wise and that sat flatter on the wrist.


Awesome! Congrats.

The size looks perfect. 

Enjoy


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Tudor









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

I hope you're enjoying your weekend, for all non shift workers... 
As the rest of us battle away


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

..the dial is a piece of the hull of the Los Angeles 688 class American nuclear submarine.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Still working with water on the terrace....trying to direct it where it should go....look at the size of these nozzles....200m water resistance should surely do it....? Watchwise I mean....whilst working on the.......


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

005 on Piotr ammo


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Earth colors










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Squale 1521 pvd on a Borealis tropic strap
Sunday at the beach


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Airborne 44









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

LHD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday 🙏🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 214cms (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Natural light works best...


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Still the Squale


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## kostal2093 (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Seiko SPB051 "62 Mas"


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## LAWatchGuy20 (Aug 12, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

heyBJK said:


>


Nice shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday cheers 😊😁😷🖖🏼


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)

Mountain trip


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Seiko diver


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Dark side of the force for May the fourth...










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> Nice shot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
Refreshing lime juice this morning


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still honeymooning with the Pam 973. I just love this thing, 42 works very well for me. The case is slimmer than the prior version 682


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Wearing Helm Komodo and not adjusting the date


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuesday greetings 😀😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

New arrival, Flieger Bronze Vintage 36. Will post a short review in the Stowa subsection!


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Hydro...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

10-10 pure luck...


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

MadMex said:


> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


Like your ring.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Hump day Hydroconquest!

This 39mm watch is compact and is super comfortable on my small wrists. The superb sunburst dial; the oversized numerals at 6, 9, and 12; and the unique hands set make it a very attractive watch for everyday wear. 









Technicolour Instagram Login • Instagram

Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

naganaga said:


> Hump day Hydroconquest!
> 
> This 39mm watch is compact and is super comfortable on my small wrists. The superb sunburst dial; the oversized numerals at 6, 9, and 12; and the unique hands set make it a very attractive watch for everyday wear.
> View attachment 15864860
> ...


Used to have this one years ago! One of my fav watches really but only let down by the lume so had it sent away to the USA to be relumed with blue Noctilumina (green minute hand) - It came back with lume so bright and long lasting it even put the Pelagos to shame


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

mrk said:


> Used to have this one years ago! One of my fav watches really but only let down by the lume so had it sent away to the USA to be relumed with blue Noctilumina (green minute hand) - It came back with lume so bright and long lasting it even put the Pelagos to shame


Nice.

I stumbled on to this particular watch after looking in vain for a sub-40 diver for my small wrists. At that time the Oris 39.5 hadn't been released yet.

Good point about the lume. I don't have too many occasions in my normal use for me to be worried or even be particular about the lume. At the times I do know I was getting into a situation needing lume, I take one of my Luminox or GShock watches.

Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

phlabrooy said:


> View attachment 15864786
> View attachment 15864787
> View attachment 15864788
> View attachment 15864791


What is this?
I really like the hands and the date wheel framing.
This whole watch looks really good!
Please share the details about this watch,
so I can look into it more. Thanks


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

watchman600 said:


> What is this?
> I really like the hands and the date wheel framing.
> This whole watch looks really good!
> Please share the details about this watch,
> so I can look into it more. Thanks


Hi,
It's a Merkur Oceanmaster 300.
A homage to the Willard 6105, but with a twist ... More beefy and with Seiko GS style hands !
Google Merkur watches..
Regards,


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Getting boring, I know  just Can't stop wearing this... but I did switch to the OEM provided Velcro strap. 

i promise I'll post another watch later


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😁😊😷 Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

phlabrooy said:


> Hi,
> It's a Merkur Oceanmaster 300.
> A homage to the Willard 6105, but with a twist ... More beefy and with Seiko GS style hands !
> Google Merkur watches..
> Regards,


Thanks


https://us03-imgcdn.ymcart.com/49662/2020/04/20/c/5/c59fd23dadd8f248.jpg?x-oss-process=image/quality,Q_90/auto-orient,1/resize,m_lfit,w_1500,h_1500/format,webp


This green one looks very good.
Is the lume weird on the bezel insert, only up to 20?
Is there an all lume bezel insert option for the green?


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Quartz today









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Seiko King Turtle


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

GSAR









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection (Jun 29, 2020)

Cartier Santos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

LHD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15866340


Classic, classy, and beautiful.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## jdrichard01 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

Scurfa MS20


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Black dial polished sumo










Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## yogik_yo (Aug 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

watchman600 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> https://us03-imgcdn.ymcart.com/49662/2020/04/20/c/5/c59fd23dadd8f248.jpg?x-oss-process=image/quality,Q_90/auto-orient,1/resize,m_lfit,w_1500,h_1500/format,webp
> ...


Hi,
The lume on the bezel up to 20, isn't really weird, but you get used to it !
No, I don't think they have a fully lumed insert for that green ...
The new orange and blue ones look great, and they have sapphire inserts, I believe.

Regards,


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

My new daily is the lightest diver I ever owned.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

The notorious Tactico Anko ...


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Turtle Thursday!
















Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The shadow of the devil..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

108MP camera, absolutely no photoshop or digital editing...
Still hands, and very complicated lighting... But worth it for my favourite watch #JDD


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

naganaga said:


> Turtle Thursday!
> View attachment 15866816
> View attachment 15866817
> 
> ...


I'm lovin' the grey (anthracite) dial.
Been looking at the Seiko 5 grey dresskx too.
If I could figure out how to change the bezel insert
to a lumed ceramic or sapphire 
OR who to take it to, to do that
I might buy one.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dufrane Thursday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Seiko Turtle Padi*

*


  




*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> I'm lovin' the grey (anthracite) dial.
> Been looking at the Seiko 5 grey dresskx too.
> If I could figure out how to change the bezel insert
> to a lumed ceramic or sapphire
> ...


The anthracite dresskx looks the best of that lot. I found the hands set proportions a bit off, it's not the same as 5kx or skx.

Didn't know that the bezel in those could be modded to take an insert. Is that even possible?

Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Circula Aquasport WOTD. Cheers to all ✌🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie K39


----------



## Superform (Jun 28, 2015)

my new Samurai Blue Lagoon with Nato Strap


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

naganaga said:


> The anthracite dresskx looks the best of that lot. I found the hands set proportions a bit off, it's not the same as 5kx or skx.
> 
> Didn't know that the bezel in those could be modded to take an insert. Is that even possible?
> 
> Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


I thought that it is possible...
I looked into it at longislandwatches 
but only found a fluted bezel...
and NO lumed ceramic or sapphire bezel inserts that will fit the Dresskx
(srpe61).


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Again... 973


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Again... 973


Just keep it rolling!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Squale Granchio...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinjanko (Mar 31, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Can't shake this one. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Shaken to start, set the day/date.
Vintage 1978 Seiko Diver 6309-7049


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Bell & Ross









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## wprovence (May 7, 2021)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Fugu Friday!









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nukleuz (Dec 14, 2006)

6RMAS









Sent from my Seamoth using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Friday morning

















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 solar today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

For a change, I have not touched this in 6 months, trying before it goes on the chopping block


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday cheers 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

Sinn EZM 3F


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tag Carrera 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15869807


Has there been any auto movements released by Paul in that combo Snag?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Seastrong Saturday! This butch and mighty Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 automatic is undoubtedly a large watch, like Alpina's most others, but it's super comfortable to wear with great balance.

On paper it compares to a Samurai, but is equally comfortable though it presents much larger than the Samurai on the wrist.

I love the overall simplicity and return to roots designs of Alpina in general, and this watch is no exception. Matte black dial, partially skeletonised but very legible hands set, the Red accents in the seconds hand counterbalance and the lume pip, and finally the lumed bezel, all come together for a very high end industrial design and feel.

This watch worn on a very comfortable stock tropical strap with signed buckle. 









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

DaveandStu said:


> Has there been any auto movements released by Paul in that combo Snag?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


This Dave, the Bell Diver 1 has a Miyota 9015 movement. 👍🏻


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> This Dave, the Bell Diver 1 has a Miyota 9015 movement. 👍🏻


Thats a good thing..thanks mate


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Yeti1964 (Jun 1, 2020)

Green day









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Saturday morning with CWard
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE Guys! Benarus Megalodon


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SuperOcean Saturday....


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Ball Roadmaster M Archangel in Blue


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Cfosterm (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

LeDocteur said:


> View attachment 15870805


GREAT looking watch.
You should post more often!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Relo60 said:


> Saturday cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 15871121


The Eclipse is a MAJOR HOME-RUN.
All 3 colors are fantastic!
I got the blue one, with the date that gets eclipsed every minute


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

PAM 005 on Julien Landa's Blue Jeans strap with a Maddog SLC Maiale buckle


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Sumo Sunday!









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

It will be the DevilRay for Sunday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

LUM-Tec









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the blues (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Seiko SBBN035


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Boschett this afternoon
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBGX117


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

the blues said:


> View attachment 15872627


A rare yellow reef ranger from boschett on display

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I could wear almost any watch in my collection on a rainy day like today. But by my logic, only a diver will suffice. This is my first time ever owning or wearing a Casio Duro. Initial impressions are really good. It's hard to believe how nice this thing is in relation to what I paid. And the size isn't as overwhelming as I thought it might be. Also I think these seatbelt weave NATOs look awesome but I have yet to try one that is as comfortable as the thin ones with a horizontal weave, like a standard Toxic NATO for instance.










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Haven't worn for quite a while ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

The monster pokes its head out...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdrichard01 (Mar 6, 2018)

Adjusted the cyclops by rotating the crystal: Aligning a Watch Crystal Cyclops 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Desk diving










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😀😷Monday 👋🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Osy (Aug 26, 2020)

Relo60 said:


> Monday
> 
> View attachment 15874109


Where did U buy your rubber? I want one for the summer. 

Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Osy (Aug 26, 2020)

Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Ananta with 8R28 mvmt


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Osy said:


> Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


Cool pictures. What did you use to take it?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Switched the bracelet out for an Erika's Original MN. Very comfortable.

Have a great one!


























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osy (Aug 26, 2020)

afechete said:


> Cool pictures. What did you use to take it?


Just my phone camera, and the reflexes on the dial is just a cartoon on the screen of the laptop.  But overall it looks pretty good 

Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Sumo finally came back from Seiko for servicing. Decided to pick up a rubber strap with the curved lug fittings. Definitely a fan!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

SPB079 aka MM200 for today









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Looking good on that BoR 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Looking good on that BoR
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HugoCapela (May 5, 2021)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos swordfish Monday









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SBBN031 on Uncle Seiko BOR


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

:]


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Azores Blue Curaçao.









This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

All polished armida a1-42 on strapcode bandoleer























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko Day


----------



## epetrillo (Nov 15, 2018)

DHL just dropped off my SBBN025


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBGX117


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollywood Quiet (Apr 29, 2021)

My favorite dive watch. Omega SMP 300 Quartz with custom ebay bezel.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Working on the pergola on the new terrace above the garage....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 152067 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15877463


Dang I want one of these!!!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos Horizon 43mm
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## HugoCapela (May 5, 2021)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black on fitted strap.
















This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko on Scurfa


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pbmatt (Nov 3, 2011)

Just came in this morning! Finally back in stock. I've wanted one of these for years and finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## Tlaubs (Mar 11, 2021)

Just got this Doxa Sub 200 in the mail today


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Turtle on mesh...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

tbechtx said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking Magrette!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBGX117 on Chocolate Bar strap


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i suppose one could dive with this?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 on my old weathered Drunkartstraps canvas


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Big wrist, big watch....
And it's insanely comfortable....


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Nereus Santiago


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15879252
> View attachment 15879254


Sweet combo!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

103c on this beautiful day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing my Pam973 on a DrunkArtStraps weathered canvas. 

























I love how it wears. The new 42mm 1950 case is slimmer than prior versions and sits nice and flat. For reference my wrist is 6.8"


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More zelos 43mm























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still wearing my Pam973 on a DrunkArtStraps weathered canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb Combo


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Superb Combo


Thanks buddy  I have a few other straps I want to try on it but it'll be hard to beat  I love this combo too. I've tried 4 straps so far on it


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks buddy  I have a few other straps I want to try on it but it'll be hard to beat  I love this combo too. I've tried 4 straps so far on it


Looking forward to seeing the future combos, or carrying on with this one!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Sweet combo!


Thank you very much, the Smurf strap  but I still have the best wearing this watch on a Mesh bracelet by Squale


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

More of the same for me. Should mix it up a bit and stop neglecting my other watches. Just enjoying this one too darn much.

Have a great one!


























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon swap to zeno navy diver (hands will be modded)























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Monnier era Zodiac...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Afternoon switch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wolbrook Skindiver on their blue tropic strap
Back from Wolbrook, France. Absolutely outstanding customer service

I reaally like this one a lot.


----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 15879252
> View attachment 15879254


This is the most beautiful combination I've seen in long time. Enjoy in health!


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Poslano sa mog VOG-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Life... It happens...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Was getting ready to send this one in for a service as the hand of the 30 minute sub register wasn't advancing while chronograph was running.

Checked it this morning and it works. Wondering if it may have been a power reserve issue or something.

Decided to wear it and continue to test it over the weekend before shipping it out.

Have a great one!


















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More orange zeno
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Interesting switch: the Alpina strap wears better on the Tissot, and the strap I bought for the Tissot wears better on the Alpina. In my opinion, of course.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

My better-half's new watch, Ladies Longines Legend Diver.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WatchDialOrange said:


> View attachment 15882435


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Tool and knife









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Halios away...⚓⚓😊😀😷🖖🏼


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Big as a baby!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Citizen Eco-Drive ProMaster Diver for today.

It's a lovely watch, my only gold tone diver, and has quickly become a favourite.

It wears true to size, meaning it's a large watch and presents itself as a large watch too. It's comfortable on my small wrists though.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt

Thank God It's Saturday!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O, Kalmar 2, DLC, Damast Dial, Date and a little black Russian


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SUN065P1


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Wolbrook as I prepare my taxes this morning. Yeah it's last minute I know


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Was a drab day over here...but they do let us out again.....so we had a couple of Aperol Spritz....the fragrant one and me...outside one of our former (pre pandemic) waterholes....got some cowrie shells from a street seller ......now I am not only clever but also pretty...just to proove it here a pic....


----------



## coveryour6 (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca on super engineer


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## jorgeledesma (Feb 22, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

feelinchill said:


> View attachment 15883684


Beautiful watch!
But HOW do you have 6 posts in 6 years???
...even just complimenting others on their watches once in a while


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Oceanking









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

This is about as much water as I am likely to see today outside of the bathtub.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely gold accented Solar Baby Tuna for Seiko Sunday!

It's a lovely watch, fits beautifully and comfortably on my small wrists for a great weekend and vacation watch. In a very contrarian view, I don't like taking this watch to the beach, am afraid the sand will get into the gaps in the shroud and will become a nightmare to maintain! 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Sunday... Time to relax


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko Sunday


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-42mm in strapcode shark mesh for Sunday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)

Amazing MotoGP race at Le Mans today, Jack Miller is on fire!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helm Komodo


----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swap to the squale 60 on bandoleer soon after doing a trade locally with WUS member DiverBob























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Helm Komodo
> 
> View attachment 15885786


Love that strap combo! 

Which strap is that?


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my favorite DiverOne today


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Love that strap combo!
> 
> Which strap is that?


Thanks! Boy does HELM make a great Rubber strap!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

It's a ScubaDude Sunday









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

View attachment 15886381


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Actually been wearing all weekend.


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Back to this gem today


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

On a single-pass, 3 ring blushark strap.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wolbrook on their blue tropic strap again this morning 
Have a great day.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More squale
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

Another oldies day for me.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again....


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Burgundy Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

NEDU with Tritium Lume


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Beach day


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I was going to wear a flieger today but I was distracted by a flash of red.










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Again ...


----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Trying out my first diver.


----------



## dustmartin (Mar 6, 2016)

Got it yesterday and I am very happy with the finishing


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

3rd day of honeymoon with all polished squalematic
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Green dial for Tuesday.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swap to the Zeno navy diver now modded with the sumo hour/minute hand























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## coveryour6 (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

1971 Bulova Snorkel 666 ft









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS Irukandji


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


Sublime!! Phenomenal!! Watch & Photo   😘


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

A woody by Tense out of Canada.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Veeflys said:


> A woody by Tense out of Canada.
> View attachment 15890822


Looking GOOD  
Thanks for the details...I've never heard of it.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

rafy1 said:


> Sublime!! Phenomenal!! Watch & Photo


Thanks!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> Looking GOOD
> Thanks for the details...I've never heard of it.


Thank you!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Happy Tuesday
> 
> View attachment 15889778


Zelos got some nice offerings, nice watch 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jasper110 said:


> View attachment 15889042




Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> View attachment 15890951
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


glad you're enjoying that one on your holiday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxter (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 15890567


What's that on the left - 8000 ?


----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 on weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas

I got some 22mm tubes from Panatime and installed them this morning. It really helps to fill in the lugs and eliminate the gap between strap
and case. It provides a snug fit and reduces play at the bars but also looks better.


----------



## danko (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> glad you're enjoying that one on your holiday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy, it's a very pleasing watch indeed 
Can't wait to be in a plane this Friday, it's been already 18 months grounded during this global pandemic, so we are truly excited about that upcoming escape to Bali 

Will post some photos from there 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zephyrus17 (Apr 11, 2014)

Seiko SRPE33 on a Crown & Buckle Chevron strap


----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Wearing this green Islander anticipation of my Oris Hangang that should be here on Friday.

Have a great one!


























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

PRabbit said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like that blue shark strap! Is it a DiModell ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

longstride said:


> Like that blue shark strap! Is it a DiModell ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

It is from 'Aaron Bespoke Straps/Combat Straps.' I like his straps and have been very pleased. I've actually custom ordered 4 straps from him in total. Very reasonable prices too for what they are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

MM200 kinda night



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)

PDW NATO


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos 43mm today
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PVD Glycine Combat On Canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> Zelos 43mm today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a beauty!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> It's a beauty!


They did a superb job with these dials

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

OM









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

and this has to be one of the cleanest nicest glycine dials I have seen on this model by far (not as busy)


DMCBanshee said:


> PVD Glycine Combat On Canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> and this has to be one of the cleanest nicest glycine dials I have seen on this model by far (not as busy)


Thanks Brother 

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Liquid metal !!!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks Brother
> 
> Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


I was trying to follow your exact Glycine or find the reference for yours and I cannot find it. Which model is yours? here- Combat Sub


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> I was trying to follow your exact Glycine or find the reference for yours and I cannot find it. Which model is yours? here- Combat Sub


This one






Combat Sub







glycine-watch.ch





Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Panerai 973 on a blue DrunkArtStraps Canvas for the evening


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

RLG Atlanticus


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

I just can't take this off...
It's just so comfortable...


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

skx/erikas


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt

Goodnight WUS fam!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

..................................


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

CC









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Shark Diver 42


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to polished squalematic























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)

Poolside with my King Turtle


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

stuck to the hand


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

ChaseOne said:


> Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


do you not scratch the bezel?


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

lysolek007 said:


> do you not scratch the bezel?


I don't think so, but if I did it's not a big deal. I wear it pretty often and have actually taken it diving. I'm in the watches are for wearing camp. Love your Doxa!

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

ChaseOne said:


> I don't think so, but if I did it's not a big deal. I wear it pretty often and have actually taken it diving. I'm in the watches are for wearing camp. Love your Doxa!
> 
> Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


I am of the same opinion, the scratches on the bezle add to Doxie's character


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Shiny Squale...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## coveryour6 (Apr 12, 2009)

Been on the orange crush recently! 😳


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)

Marathon GSAR 41mm with Hemsut modified strap.


----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This bright Citizen Quartz ProMaster Diver's for this bright Sunday!

It's a beautiful watch, my first Promaster diver. It's a bright, colourful, fun, compact watch. Ideal for smaller wrists like mine, the bump of the depth sensor is always a conversation starter.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

For Sunday


----------



## sorinbv2003 (Jul 27, 2019)

Great day


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black x Black










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Still on now but pic from last night. Steinhart O1-DLC/MoP


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

The Smurfs watch







;]


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy 😊😁Sunday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dufrane Barton Springs on flat link straight end bracelet






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II for church this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

During an idle moment.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Benarus Megalodon


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

1964 Glycine Airman No. 1


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Luuuume










Hands and dial are the same color in person, odd that they appear differently on camera.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Always ready to pick up and go...
My only Quartz...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

depth and temp


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

This one's been neglected recently. Remedying that today. Have a great start to the week!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

Waiting the 15min after 2nd shot.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Hydro at work...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

🌈


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black on fitted Viton strap.









This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

heyBJK said:


>


Congrats. Looks great

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> Congrats. Looks great
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thank you! The previous versions were much too large at 18mm in height, but this one with the slimmer 13mm height and 48mm lug to lug fits even my sub-7" wrist well.


----------



## dustmartin (Mar 6, 2016)

Wearing my Flieger/Diver hybrid watch today  Sinn 104!









Gesendet von meinem Pixel 3a mit Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New arrival. Happy to have an Aquis back in the collection.

Really like the unique date complication and love the way the date wheel breaks up the dial. Unfortunately, with my 47 year old failing eyes I can't come even close to reading the numbers. Haha

Have a great one!


















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Have a good day.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Desk diving as usual










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Now an armida a1-42mm with an 8 year old super engineer 1 polished version
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Gilmour said:


>


Great summer strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Still feels a bit small on my 7.5in wrist...
But it's slowly growing on me...


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

papajulietwhiskey said:


> Still feels a bit small on my 7.5in wrist...
> But it's slowly growing on me...


Love the Gulf livery!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dislodging mangos before the squirrels get to them, with the monchard skytoucher on strapcode mesh























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday cheers 👋🏼👋🏼😷😊✌🏼🖖🏼. Two shades of gray👍🏼.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning DWC
Wearing the new SCURFA DiverOne MS21 on a UteWatchCo Nato









I reaally like these DiverOne


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted strap.









This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

sal4 said:


> Seiko SKXA35 on Super Jubilee today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo! Check it!
Finally got me some 22mm springbars so's I can wear MY A35 again!










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

SeaQ


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Today my Hami Khaki Navy Pioneer 43 mm:


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DVR said:


> SeaQ


I love this watch.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Coffee break


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon with Zenton B42























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

My latest acquisition, and my new beater - looking forward to many years with this one.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Yesterday on brown leather, today on navy nylon.









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cward c65 for evening























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

You'll have to look real hard to find a better-looking watch than this, IMO
Zoom in and check out the texture in the forged carbon dial and the gold-accented hands.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Gonna resize this bracelet and try it out, before it goes on a Zulu or NATO ...

Regards,


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

I've had MANY Seiko watches. Got this one a couple of months ago, and this one is a keeper:


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Gateway drug










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Navy-style Hamilton from the historic supplier to the US Navy for decades:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

PAM 2002









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Autozilla for me 🦖🦖🦖


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Superman 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

kpo74 said:


> Superman
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


really like this watch, please tell me to eat this model with a different color dial and bezel if you know. for me, everything black is not very pleasant, although the model itself is very beautiful 

Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

jovani said:


>


Giovani is where such beauty is, is it paradise 

Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Longines LE









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Not a diver.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-1990 (c. 1964)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Very much of a zelos sunny day























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon swap to the Atlantic beachboy























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

One of my favorites. On a rubber strap for the summer, comes with a great bracelet. They do a nice job with the shape and polish of the watch case, the bezel movement is smooth & firm, and it's extremely easy to read the time. Strap is the slightly more expensive Zuludiver tropic.

Complain about the low-mid range Seiko watches if you want; I think they're well worth it.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Friday afternoon finally!


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Yesterday on navy nylon, today on this ridiculously expensive Italian green leather.









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

Glycine GL0188


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Seiko at it's best, perhaps...


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

SeaQ


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Not my finest piece of photography, but, it's today's wear... Very comfortable...


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Yesterday on "ridiculously expensive"* green leather.
(*That was a lie. The green - and the brown from the other day - came out of a $2 bag of trash watches. They're both Armani Express. They're not terrible.)
Today on brushed steel with straight end links from the same bag. Branded V-MORO?









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Thinking about those who are no longer with us. "Flags-In" 🇺🇲
















GWF-A1000C-1AJF Composite Band Analog Frogman 05/2021


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Seiko SLA043


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Edward Scissorhanded the yard today before triple digit temps hit the next few days.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Still my wonderful Hamilton Navy Watch:


----------



## KKuo (Feb 5, 2021)

IWC 376702 with custom alligator strap.


----------



## KKuo (Feb 5, 2021)

Omega Planet Ocean 600m Chronograph


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Boschett reef ranger Sunday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

SeaQ with sea view


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Steeldive Black SD1970


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Ha ha third watch today already!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday folks????????


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Yesterday on steel bracelet, today on VERY ORANGE nylon, with orange smokes and orange juice.









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Here's Johnny (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black with cream










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Bracelet is surprisingly comfortable, and not too bad quality- wise !
Haven't got round to changing the date yet, which is a hassle ...
Got them to regulate it before shipping, and it's pretty much spot on !

Regards,


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

New love 

















Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

DVR said:


> SeaQ with sea view


This is a BEAUTY.
I was just looking at a navy blue one online...
but this anthracite grey dial is VERY nice too.
Out of my price range, but fun & nice to look at


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15913329


GREAT looking watch!
Do you love it?
I've spent a long time looking at this Omega...
so many nice Omegas, to be honest,
but this one seems to stand out.


----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zeno retro diver, beat up, scratched and delicious























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Remember the heroes, those who made the ultimate sacrifice and to whom we owe a debt that cannot be repaid.


----------



## coveryour6 (Apr 12, 2009)

After the recent pickups of the Doxa 1500T & the Zodiac SSW, it seemed time to get the Armida back in rotation! Later in the day w/ the GF's Aquis! ?


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you to each & every military & LEO for your service!


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Yesterday on orange, today on green nylon, with driveway puddle.










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Compressor









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Memorial Day in the USA 









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Not a Diver, but had to grill. HMD F74!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZoSo (Apr 16, 2018)

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Sweet Breguet !!

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful vintage mechanical Tissot, the Stylist, for Tissot Tuesday









Sent from my HD1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

Vintage Omega Ploprof with original Isofrane


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko Panda










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ManBearLyons13 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zelos teal swordfish this morning
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tudor Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Sticking with the new guy. Have a great one!


















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audkat0311 (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

My DivingStar just landed....!!!!!


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Yesterday on green, today on black nylon, with little pink flowers.
Thus ends my 7-day SKXA35 Strap Fashion Show. 
It's been fun!
Thanks for watching! 










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm on summer break and I've already rotated through two watches today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Dress Sporty watch?! 

















Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

arkolykos said:


> My DivingStar just landed....!!!!!


Awesome!

Congrats on the new Doxa!

Looks great.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 300T -Swamis ,CA


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Gym time.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

GSAR today:


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Working hard... ;-)


----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)

CWC SBS no-date for a long Tuesday


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm lovin' the green Oris...and this is a different model than the aquis green "hulk"


kca said:


>


I tried on the green aquis of course...
and the blue and grey source of life,
that is VERY similar to this model.
Beautiful watch...enjoy


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorer


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> I'm lovin' the green Oris...and this is a different model than the aquis green "hulk"
> 
> I tried on the green aquis of course...
> and the blue and grey source of life,
> ...


Thank you! I really like it. This is my third Aquis. I've previously owned the Maldives and the green bezel grey dial model. Loved them both but ultimately moved them on.

After seeing the green dial model and this one together at a local AD I had a really hard time deciding between the two. In the end it was the fact the Hangang was different from the other models I had already owned that made my decision.

I know they can be polarizing but I love small seconds and really like the date complication on this. Neither are very practical but combined, they're something different that makes the watch more interesting to me.

Anyway, thanks again!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Haven't had the massive citizen bn2024-05e out for awhile, man, it's big!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

My new DivingStar!!!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Harley Davidson watch by Bulova quartz. ]


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wednesday with CJ walking the pooch and then the proverbial auto commute now with a yellow seconds stick























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

arkolykos said:


> My new DivingStar!!!


Congratulations👍🏼. Just in time for summer😀


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday folks👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼. Enjoy your watches 👍🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas today

















6.8" wrist for reference


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pam973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The blue  highlights are just


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

TT1 Diver









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

What a (elegant) lume!










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

ChaseOne said:


> Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


You don't see those every day!
Enjoy


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## JimFava (Jan 17, 2018)

My favorite mod.


----------



## trouble (Oct 30, 2009)

Natural habitat,summer,Adriatic & spearfishing


----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Relax...
Nothing is under control...


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

tbechtx said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh Yeah!
Love it...GREAT pic.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 15920038
> 
> 
> View attachment 15920039
> ...


I've never heard of this brand.
You learn something new every day 
(I HAVE seen the look before !)
--
Love the signature line...too bad I don't live nearby.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dievas Zeta Phantom


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Wavy dial...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZoSo (Apr 16, 2018)

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> I've never heard of this brand.
> You learn something new every day
> (I HAVE seen the look before !)
> --
> Love the signature line...too bad I don't live nearby.


Thank you.
The owner of this brand also owns Cincy Strap Company and is a watch enthusiast.

Our local GTG group has met 14 times in the pre-pandemic era beginning in June 2016. If you know someone in the area have them contact me for when we start meeting again.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Good Morning Guys and Gals! 🌞
Today the Citizen Promaster again!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

French Yema Superman Heritage Blue 🇫🇷


----------



## NY&watches (Nov 10, 2018)

Squale militaire


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)

I've been deep diving through tech drawings all week


----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼.My regular walk in the park.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Nomos with a tropic strap

















Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

SW









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vacheron Constantin Overseas
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alpina









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Osy said:


> Just my phone camera, and the reflexes on the dial is just a cartoon on the screen of the laptop.  But overall it looks pretty good
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-G980F przy użyciu Tapatalka


Looks way cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Longines and Tropic&#8230;ready for summer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Beater at the lake this weekend


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

TheCowWatcher said:


> View attachment 15922499
> View attachment 15922501


Good looking watch there. Elshan is a cool dude.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Getting ready for snorkeling with my new DivingStar!!!


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

The JDD... 
For me, the best of the best...
My most comfortable and reliable watch...
All of my other watches sitting unworn...
The only watch I'd ever buy now would be a white faced anthracite JDD...


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alpina for Saturday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## ViktorV (Oct 12, 2013)

My new BB58

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

200m with a push-pull crown.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday folks👋🏼🥲😊. Enjoy your watches 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Great shots


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sunday vibes 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

This just keeps ticking away: SQ Diver 7548 on Seiko Z199 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MKII 300


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 on canvas today


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis Pilot Classic Chrono for Sunday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

I have been snorkeling with my Doxa 300T DivingStar today!!!


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Vostok...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Moser









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

yinzburgher said:


> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Nice !
Haven't seen that particular dial ...

Regards,


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

phlabrooy said:


> Nice !
> Haven't seen that particular dial ...
> 
> Regards,


Thanks! I'm quite happy with it. The reference was 150B04....but then later they did another run and gave it a different reference.

Might as well post today's watches while I'm here.

Timex Ironman for most of the day.










Eventually switched to the STO Samurai. This hideous tile floor at the grocery store is doing its best to photobomb one of my favorite dials.










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite in the woods










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Retro blue morning with the Bulova snorkel reissue























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

september 1983


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

A diver and a GMT: *Citizen Promaster Worldtime*


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Not a diver today&#8230;


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Midday swap to try this zelos hammerhead 3 (more like fumed sand than black vintage)























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday folks👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Motorcycle Man (Feb 7, 2018)

White t-shirt, white tighty whiteys and a Fossil solar...


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

This watch has survived longer than any I've ever had. I thought about getting rid of it and buying a yellow Superocean, but I just can't do it. It's pretty perfect! All my life, I've had to have a yellow diver and orange diver for summer. I do miss the orange Breitling, but my orange Samurai ticks that box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sethharpster (Jan 31, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15927787


This thing is awesome, I'm not even totally jealous at all...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

MuckyMark said:


>


Barton Cordura strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Pic from earlier but I'm still wearing it right now. Have a good one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

🤔


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Atlantic beachboy reissue Tuesday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

MDT IT said:


>


Both 44mm? Or 44mm plus orange 41mm?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Today i am desk diving with my 300t


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 LV today


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Baltic Aquascaphe


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Oris Regulateur Automatic*


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Speedy


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Blackies (Apr 28, 2014)

844









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Dav25 said:


> Barton Cordura strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the hybrid rubber/cordura version, now on my LHD.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

boatswain said:


>


Incredible shots man!

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

MLV


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

GSAR









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

kca said:


> Cheers,
> 
> Casey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sublime, I love it  That blue dial is really amazing ?


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

rafy1 said:


> Sublime, I love it  That blue dial is really amazing


Thank you! I'm a sucker for blue dial watches and own/have owned quite a few. Color wise this one is probably my favorite.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Josie16 (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Rolex Sub41 LV this morning with an early presentation to our division executive. 
Have a great humpday


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o dress orca polished























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

SKX mod


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Loki anyone? 









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

SSW
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Save the Ocean Great White Wednesday. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helson Sharkmaster 300


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A bright dial to pair with the bright day










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Just was notified I'm eligible for the HELM Komodo purchase. Rocking my Vanuatu to celebrate 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay on fitted rubber strap.

















This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## KKuo (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

boatswain said:


>


Nice photos, what did you use to take them?


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

afechete said:


> Nice photos, what did you use to take them?


Thanks so much 

I use an old phone camera.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 on weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. Love this watch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday 👋🏼👋🏼😄✌🏼🖖🏼. Celebrating an anniversary and our 2nd dose of COVID 19 vaccine 👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Relo60 said:


> Happy Thursday 👋🏼👋🏼😄✌🏼🖖🏼. Celebrating an anniversary and our 2nd dose of COVID 19 vaccine 👍🏼👍🏼
> 
> View attachment 15933426


Big red!
May look good on a red leather strap. 
Something to think about.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

BT1985 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


life is good.
I love that the glass is half full.
I can just imagine you thinking: 
you know what? This would make a great picture.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

EZM1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

GSAR today:


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

watchman600 said:


> life is good.
> I love that the glass is half full.
> I can just imagine you thinking:
> you know what? This would make a great picture.


Half full indeed. However, I took care of that and ordered another that was all full....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> Big red!
> May look good on a red leather strap.
> Something to think about.





watchman600 said:


> Big red!
> May look good on a red leather strap.
> Something to think about.


Great suggestion. Might go later with the bold and unexplored but more like a red rubber strap??


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Switched to the turtle to coach baseball practice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

200 meters of water resistance was enough for an early morning walk in the rain. (!)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bulova snorkel reissue
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Allez les bleus! 🇫🇷
Yema Superman Heritage Blue. Rated 990 ft.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

GW9000A


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Sinnin' Have a great one!


































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switcharoo to the Wolbrook


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


That's one of my favourite white dials


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

boatswain said:


> That's one of my favourite white dials


Thanks....completely agree!  And I think white dial divers are a bit underrated in general. I just came across a brand new white dial Stargate at a great price so I actually just added another one.  But I've told myself I'm not letting it out of the box until I sell something else. So I've got pick a blue one to let go of. Life must be pretty good if these are the things that occupy my mind....

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

All day to the beach with my beloved DivingStar


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

arkolykos said:


> All day to the beach with my beloved DivingStar


Both the watch and water look amazing!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Irukandji


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

👈🤔👉


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Pooch and polished bronze zenton
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

On repeat.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

First camping trip in a long time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday wrist time for the Helios Seaforth. Cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## mattybumpkin (May 1, 2009)

Zelos









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Saturday wrist time for the Helios Seaforth. Cheers
> 
> View attachment 15937214


Is that a version one in black?

Or

A version 3 in abyss blue?

Either way looks great!

I believe that the farer strap too? Looks excellent.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MKII


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

jovani said:


>


Nice one!


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

This guy.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hard to believe the age of this thing&#8230; still looks amazing.

Have a great weekend friends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

We arrived here in the South of France yesterday. Curfew at 23:00? The pic was taken on a mile long beach section at 21:00. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bendodds360 said:


> Hard to believe the age of this thing&#8230; still looks amazing.
> 
> Have a great weekend friends.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's an interesting model 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Rado









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monchard skytoucher for Sunday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Philip Watch Caribbean 1000 meters,Ref. 702



















Regards
Richard


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tbechtx (Nov 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Washed my car and Jade's with the SCURFA DiverOne MS21


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

40 year-old 7548 stunner










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


What model is that my friend???


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

For today









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

An old favorite today. The NTH Näcken Modern Blue. 









This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Oris









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

Doxa SUB 1200T Professional


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Morning:









Afternoon:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-42mm, for blue rainy Monday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Bulova Marine Star 7740










Regards
Richard


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helson Sharkmaster 300 Beach


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Crap, the bezel... Too late now.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## TeamSanchez (Dec 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Noon break with h2o orca























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Jardur 960 Bezelmeter










Richard


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

EZM3 on N80 Canvas.


----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

My main watches insta account suwadaini is one year old today! Thank you, my friends!

Celebrating the first year of Instagram watch posting, wearing my Longines Hydroconquest for hump day









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MrZoSo (Apr 16, 2018)

Exhibition caseback had to be added. Just can't cover that beauty up.
















Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zeno navy retro mineral bubble
Glass with sumo hands






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Day 2 for this massive OG Micro. Sooooo out of style but fun.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday greetings 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko in the shade









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Enicar Sherpa OPS










Richard


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

Looks beautiful in the sun.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The last hero of Tissot..


----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko sumo mod morning
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Maurice Lacroix Chronograph Aikon* 100M WR


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas 
42mm Panerai submersible well suited for my 6.8" wrist.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

GSAR









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pam973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas
> 42mm Panerai submersible well suited for my 6.8" wrist.


Looks great man. Grail watch for many. Your tastes and collection has come a very long way. Congrats!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

wheelbuilder said:


> Looks great man. Grail watch for many. Your tastes and collection has come a very long way. Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much for the kind words  seems the collection has been in a constant state of flux  but think I got my core rotation figured out now


----------



## AlboWatch (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thursday cheers 👋🏼😄😷🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Beach diving in SC


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

On the plane heading back home to AZ (118 degrees today) from our Branson, MO vacation with the family. Always a sad day when vacation is over, luckily I've got my Seiko to cheer me up


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

arkolykos said:


> What model is that my friend???


Sorry for the delayed response. Been having issues with Tap a crap. It's a modded 8926.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Probably one of my favorite/fun watches to wear.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Sorry for the delayed response. Been having issues with Tap a crap. It's a modded 8926.


Thanks for the answer.
Is it possible to find it somewhere?


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Swimming pool.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Has a new ESA movement...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bund



















Richard


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Midday with the OW C-1000























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Been wearing my Citizen Promaster BN0151-09L for the past week while on vacation.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Zodiac









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Holidays are soon


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Maranez BWB Special ...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Girard Perregaux Olimpico










Richard


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

From yesterday. Our daughters first time wearing a watch. She even asked, do you have any other straps? Proud papa 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dufrane Barton Springs on polished bandoleer
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

arkolykos said:


> Thanks for the answer.
> Is it possible to find it somewhere?


PM sent.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday folks 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> Dufrane Barton Springs on polished bandoleer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those huge dial markings are very fun. Especially set over the sunburst blue dial.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa titanium DiverOne


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Omega









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Older Zodiac.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Rolex Submariner 5513










Richard


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Today, vintage









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

I know... it's not a diver.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Two-tone red point...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## jstroh (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

summer watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

HAQ Diver










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Happy Father's Day to all the dad's....


----------



## DMass (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Sunday funday with my DivingStar


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

arkolykos said:


> Sunday funday with my DivingStar


So perfect.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

arkolykos said:


> Sunday funday with my DivingStar


Great combo. I love it !!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Not sure if this qualifies but I'm sure you'll give it the push if not.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Sea Grapes "Okinawa" Turtle










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Zodiac









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

wheelbuilder said:


> Zodiac
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


I have just the same on the bracelet, a great watch


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

For Sunday afternoon























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Evening change 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

lysolek007 said:


> I have just the same on the bracelet, a great watch


Yeah I've seen it in your photos a few times! It is a great watch. I have the black dial as well and one stock bracelet to vary between the 2. It is badly scratched up though so they are on the rubber and I don't know exactly where the bracelet is. Great watches and were super popular on a couple of other forums. Yours is the only other I've seen in a long time.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Tudor 9411 Snowflake










Richard


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

If you wonder whether or not I love this watch, I'll tell you that I've been wearing it for 12 days straight - since I took it out of the box.
I haven't worn the same watch 12 days in a row since back when I owned only one watch.





































Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CITIZEN NY0099-81X, Asia Limited Edition


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Atlantic Beach boy























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday greetings 👋🏼😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15953764


Beautiful patina BC, really exquisite shading 😎👍🏽!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKX401 with the gilt indices










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Black dial today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

😉


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The honeymoon with this appears everlasting
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Veeflys (Nov 11, 2020)

Fathers Day gift.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)

My 1988 7002-7009 that I purchased at the Navy Exchange in Diego Garcia B.I.O.T. in January 1989.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Non diver today.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SRPE07J1 (minus the cyclops)


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

65 Heritage









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Just arrived, re-strapped.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A polished version of the Ollech wajs c-1000























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

SPB213


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

🤿


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Rado for Eve.










Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

LE Doxa Sub 200...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Rolex 14060M










Richard


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Early morning with OW C-1000
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

New yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again.....


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

On day 3...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday cheers 👋🏼😊✌🏼🖖🏼. Circula Aquasport from Germany 👍🏼.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Kamasu again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This guy 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sugman said:


> On day 3...
> View attachment 15957298


This is still a fantastic looking combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## XiphoidBip (Jun 23, 2021)

Censored


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Evening Squale...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi
Rolex Deep Sea










Richard


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

My minty fresh Mako, of course. Arrived two-ish hours ago.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black: Coffee & Watch










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

OW Ocean graph























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

I already know what watches and T-shirts he will wear this summer 😁


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

lysolek007 said:


> I already know what watches and T-shirts he will wear this summer 😁
> View attachment 15959827
> View attachment 15959830
> View attachment 15959831
> View attachment 15959832


Wow, nice combo 😎👍🏽!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Wow, nice combo 😎👍🏽!


Thanks very much bro 👊🍻


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Hangang. Have a great one!


















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

My 1st Watch of the Summer Albany AMA Dive watch


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Seiko Save the Ocean 2021 Dark Manta edition for this Friday.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## zevon (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi 
Sinn 203 Ti Ar speciallyy made wit SRS(Flyback)










Richard


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

benson70 said:


> View attachment 15960888


Great pairing mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A day after and more mourning of friends who lost their lives in the Champlain tower in Miami and the desperation/suffering their families are undergoing. We will always remember you Franki, Jay, Nancy, et al.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Desk diving....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Arctic Camo Mod


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday😊😷😄✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Klesk (May 11, 2006)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Saturday coffee with the SDS101 "Pepsi" 7002-7039 transitional diver, mounted on its model-designated -and equally elusive - 4233ZG oyster bracelet.



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

The mesh finally arrived;]


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Buried under layers of PPE


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zoretto jota for Saturday prayers























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Joseph68 (Mar 28, 2006)

Aries Gold. Thick sapphire crystal..

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon swap to the O&W C-1000 polished























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Prospex SBDC077


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rafy1 said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday 😊✌🏼😄🖖🏼. Double feature today👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling SOA









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Albany AMA Dive watch on Beach.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Chillin' with the pooch&#8230;


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Proof of Life"


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Borealis Portus Cale, im fan od this microband.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Early 1990's Casio STR-2000 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Gmt


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

TT1 Diver.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth Sunday


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday cheers to all👋🏼😄😊🖖🏼


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako I on Super Engineer today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Koffee time with the SKX011K










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

San Martin 6309


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

nagena said:


> really like this watch, please tell me to eat this model with a different color dial and bezel if you know. for me, everything black is not very pleasant, although the model itself is very beautiful
> 
> Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


Hi mate , is Yema Superman US version , you are right ! Is not only black color, is looks like dark grey &#8230; sapphire bezel insert . 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Direnzo Mondial blue/teal Monday 28th























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Starting Monday with the Sub41 LV

Have a great week Everyone


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Rado
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Agat Zlatoust Vodolaz 192-ChS

















(75mmx70mmx18mm)(Dial Size 60mm)


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

New To Me the Synchron Military Diver!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

DW5600NASA21 NASA (1981-2021) Limited Edition 40th Anniversary of the First Launch of the OV-102 Space Shuttle 04/2021


----------



## Lab4Us (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

heyBJK said:


>


That sunburst grey is special.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PVD Zixen Hydromatic


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

SBDC111 JDM captain Willard









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 LV again today

Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## Ducatiride1 (Mar 29, 2020)

In its' natural habitat.

Matt


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More direnzo Mondial 04 blue fun

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Sea Wolf









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby Lawless


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Klesk (May 11, 2006)

This is on deck in the watch rotation for this week:


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Mid-size for the mid-week: SKX015










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still have the Sub on the wrist


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Rainy Wednesday with OW Ocean graph
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

If you're going to desk dive you might as well do it right with an IBM keyboard from 1985...


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Newest addition.. HELM Komodo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

boatswain said:


>


It's been a minute since I've seen the Tourby. Still looking good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> It's been a minute since I've seen the Tourby. Still looking good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

K2 6000m


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

SPB145


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Day 4 with the Sub41 LV









Vive l'Amérique


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

First day ever with a Resco.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin today.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

SW
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

Happy Canada day


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

EZM3 - by Sinn!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The wrist king
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

DOXA got buried in sand with me courtesy of my kids.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Yellow Monster on Italian rubber,archive pic:


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

🦈







;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of the super legible Resco, Friday morning
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wasn't planning on wearing it again but too lazy to change.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted rubber strap.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Pam973 to Kick off the long weekend.

Have a great 4th weekend everyone.


----------



## untimely (Mar 29, 2010)

wearing my Seamaster Pro. It's hard to wear anything else....


----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tourby️


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

[CYTAT =="kritameth, post: 53675997, członek: 839633"]

[/ZACYTOWAĆ]
Beautiful ⌚👌


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

He's fine on the straps, @ but the most comfortable wearing it is on the original mesh


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

lysolek007 said:


> [CYTAT =="kritameth, post: 53675997, członek: 839633"]
> 
> [/ZACYTOWAĆ]
> Beautiful ⌚👌


Thank you!


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Saturday morning with zoretto jota
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

🌈😁


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

lysolek007 said:


> ??
> View attachment 15976389


That's awesome. You take the cake for creativity!


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Citizen 8180 field watch









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

swap to the O&W ocean graph






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## XiphoidBip (Jun 23, 2021)

Censored.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Tried to resist getting a Tudor Bronze fabric strap&#8230;couldn't do it&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

oops...duplicate post


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## WanderingFool (May 7, 2020)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

HAPPY 4th of July, everybody !!!
It had to be this one today with the red, white, and blue!


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

O&W c-1000 for July 4th morning























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Topper Ninja LE 500










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Today a more affordable Diver. In Essence it is the Fifty Fathoms of the East.
The Vostok Amphibia Scuba Dude.


----------



## osscar (Jan 29, 2013)

skx and deep blue nato ...before swimming in the lake.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday folks 👋🏼😊🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


>


GREAT pic!
Maybe with practice, my pictures will one day look almost as good!
And I will be on an extended vacation soon, so I will have the opportunity to practice


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Gen 1 OM
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Happy sunny Sunday
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> GREAT pic!
> Maybe with practice, my pictures will one day look almost as good!
> And I will be on an extended vacation soon, so I will have the opportunity to practice


I thinks it is not us, but the Samsung note 10 camera

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

:]


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"Happy 4th of July"


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Ventus Northstar...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

garydusa said:


> "Happy 4th of July"


Pepsi dial watch is definitely the way to go today.
I have on my Pepsi turtle!
That bezel insert looks amazing!
It looks like it might be a sapphire lumed bezel insert.
Nice.


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Onda wrist yesterday and today!


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)

Happy to have some sunshine after the last few days of cold, rainy weather.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Again!
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday greetings 👋🏼😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Rainy blue Monday July 5th

















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Irukandji


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

For all of my lack of love for divers (as sport watches go, I was always more drawn to pilot and field watches), I am loving this thing. I got it because I wanted a good travel/swimmer/kinda versatile watch. The dive bezel is a good low-tech timer, and the heft is quite nice; I like how my Seiko SNK805 fades into the background when I wear it, but there's something to having bit of heft on the wrist. I should rock the bracelet more, as it can be a bit top-heavy on these NATOs, but either way I am liking how solid this feels. I feel big-league at a paltry price, even if Seamasters, Subs, BBs, and others have a really beautiful quality benefit that an Orient lacks (hello, awful crown). It's also hard to argue against the ~2 sec/day fast this thing runs at.

I can see why divers have become something of an icon for watch guys. The versatility and usefulness is really great.










If I have any regret, it's not following my instincts and getting an Amfibia.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Singapore dial SKX173










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Stock bracelet. Gently filed the two annoying corners on the clasp that had pushed me to wear this on the rubber dive strap lately.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

The Amphibia grows on me the longer I wear it.
I certainly want more, but do I need more?


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Can't decide if this qualifies as a diver or not.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

#36 of 50. I think NC Moto also has one of these. 
Fun!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Changed.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Not all original - the watch head is from 198? - but, with the addition of the new mesh bracelet and adapters, ScubaDude is now 100% Boctok! 










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Ready for summer time with AMA Albany Dive watch


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate Day

dark chocolate, black watches and dark coffee ...
... I hope there is no black Wednesday today


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Follow me on IG @ tatsandtime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A fish (Salmon) out of water.
Non-diver, Salmon dial Wednesday.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Nguyen (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

*HAPPY FEET*


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sinn U1









Sent from my Nokia 5.3 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More ollech wajs ocean graph tonight























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

U1. Have a good night!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

40-year old 7548-700C diver on Seiko Z199










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Seiko did a great job designing this dial


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of the Ollech wajs























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Is a dive watch without a dive bezel a dive watch?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

U1 still. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

3 times this week!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Steinhart Ocean One Vintage


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue:


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

My grail Doxa Dive watch just came in! SUB 200 T.Graph is ready for summer


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

This&#8230;


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathanours (Nov 21, 2011)

We are talking about dive watches afterall...


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Blue dial 7002-7020 Transitional 200m Diver










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Arrived earlier today as I was getting ready for work. Haven't had a chance to size the bracelet so it'll be on straps for a bit.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

It's a Sinn.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm liking the new casual fridays we have at work....


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

SPB143 on an ADPT NATO


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday greetings 👋🏼😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wolbrook Skindiver on their tropic strap, which is really nice 
let's get this weekend started


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Friday afternoon with OW c-1000
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow those came out so well.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Wow those came out so well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


thank you sir. Credit goes o the Samsung note 10 camera & the watch - they seem to get long


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I am wearing the OW c-1000/ocean graph so much, the others are getting no action

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NY&watches (Nov 10, 2018)

Spunwell said:


> *Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the Wolbrook Skindiver this morning


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Zodiac









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fun Saturday combo


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa Sub 200 Tgraph for a while


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Pigs in a blanket and a Seiko - life is good, people


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

A few hours to go ️️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunday with h2o orca dress on leather
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Rado









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

SkinDiver is the chosen one for the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

AMDG Sunday🙏🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bravo Italy


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Ferrovia...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

great week ahead for all WUSers






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## joeax61 (Jan 29, 2019)

Just got this in...


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Zelos Mako Monday✔😊👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Sinn U50 SDR in San Clemente CA


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Great Combo


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

🎯


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Evening swap to the resco patriot























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

The new one: Black Bay GMT


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

LHD....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

I'm always mesmerized by the blue gradient of the now-discontinued SBDC055.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

H2O Marlin


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

Yema Pearldiver today, just love this watch.....


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

The lume of this BB is fantastic and it lasts easily the whole night!


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

ETA2824-2 said:


> The lume of this BB is fantastic and it lasts easily the whole night!
> 
> View attachment 15995388


Absolutely phenomenal, I love it


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

BEN







.


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd #seiko #tuna - Yellow Butterfly ?


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More resco Tuesday morning























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Doxa Sub 300T - desk diving for now but soon this baby will be in the water


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Super Jubilee today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Helson SM300 on a Synchron tropic. Perfect for a hot day.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega vintage Seamaster Chrono on TheTropic strap


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

The Black Bay:


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Good morning boschett reefer























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Shark week...









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Trying out the Helm on the grey and black nato strap.
It looks really sharp/good, except that it tends to "ride up" my wrist
and not stay completely in place:






















The question is: do I go ice-skating wearing it,
or do I "play it safe" and wear a digital casio?


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Happy with my new buy
























Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Loneguitar (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Wearing both!


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday. Cheers 🍷😊🖖🏼


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## XiphoidBip (Jun 23, 2021)

Censored.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Turtle Diver from 1981










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A direnzo Thursday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Been on a dive watch kick lately.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Surf Check with the Doxa Sub 200 T.Graph.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Watch change


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swap to ow ocean graph























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Promaster


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Clear and legible










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

PD









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

[


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Good morning Zelos
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub today


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

GSAR









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Two cocktails for tonight

Enjoy the weekend









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NL-USA (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Synchron Military


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Super Sea Wolf. Have a great evening!


















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday 👋🏼😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

OW C-1000 to start the weekend/tennis 
Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SAWTOOTH


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday cheers 👋🏼😊😀🖖🏼


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Paella for today

Enjoy the day

















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 today on a rubber nato

Gonna head to the AD later to see what rubber straps they have in stock for this one before we go on our beach vaca


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

65









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bought a New strap for my 973 this afternoon


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Shack change


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPB01K1


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

I'm wearing my first swiss mecanichal watch.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

SKXA035 "Bumblebee"


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zeno navy retro diver moddednwith sumo hour/minute hands this Sunday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

T1


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Red Sunday


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Albany AMA Diver


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Longines Hydroconquest 39mm for Blue Monday of quartz week









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This Christopher Ward c60 white dial with black ceramic bezel insert is such a beautiful watch...
and now with the black Cordovan leather strap in place,
it goes together so nicely, it's like it was MEANT for this watch.
















I've been switching between this watch and the Helm Vanuatu...now also on leather!
(it's the whiskey leather from Helm)


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Have a good day all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

ConvicTech said:


> View attachment 16006623
> 
> 
> View attachment 16006627


GREAT pics. I love this watch.
I put it on a nice blue rubber strap.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Pepsi 7548 on its proper Seiko Z199 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

CWard to start the week
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## guy0783 (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## nwnewbie (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday cheers 👋🏼😊😀🖖🏼


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

New arrival


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Earlier and right now. Have a great one!


































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Old stuff &#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

I like it in any color as long as it is black. - Topper LE










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Go to work, but I hesitate between these two bad boys ?




I chose the MM300


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sorinbv2003 (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah, it's new. It came on the bracelet...








but I'll probably wear it more on a strap.


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 300T on Josephy Bonnie Tropic


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Triggered!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

New arrival...


----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## jdrichard01 (Mar 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

If you can deal with the heft, it's a *great* beach watch. Aftermarket Suppaparts lugs and Strapsco silicone strap.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

SBBN007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Sea Wolf
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 for the evening

I reaally like this one a lot


----------



## Philliphas (Sep 14, 2020)

My latest addition...


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Pagani Design









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## kavants (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Philliphas (Sep 14, 2020)

jkpa said:


> View attachment 16011989


Even color coordinated! Snazzy...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Indulging the company of the ****zu and the OW c-1000





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Pseudo dive watch made by dive watch company.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Philliphas said:


> Even color coordinated! Snazzy...


🕵️‍♀️


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Desk diving....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Oris Diver's 65 Timeless LE


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Pandybelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Seiko Prospex Save The Ocean Manta Ray King Samurai SRPE33K1. 
What a mouthful, I had to copy and paste from the site where I bought it. 

Seiko know how to make a nice dial. It looks lovely in the sunshine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 on OP rubber again


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

My wife's Superocean 36 White:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

HELBERG CH1 MOKUME GANE


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Bronze today.

Enjoy your day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

garydusa said:


> HELBERG CH1 MOKUME GANE


Such bubblecious super dome

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

And then, the flat sapphire of the direnzo Thursday morning stroll






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Winter versus summer


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

I just can't stop looking at it ...


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Philliphas (Sep 14, 2020)

jkpa said:


> 🕵️‍♀️


I think I one upped you by coordinating with the rug...lol!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Philliphas said:


> I think I one upped you by coordinating with the rug...lol!
> 
> View attachment 16014268


haha well done!!! 🤣


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Seiko SLA043&#8230;.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ARMIDA A1 today


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Fresh from three hours in the ocean.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday 😊👋🏼😀😷🖖🏼


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

garydusa said:


> ARMIDA A1 today


what a rare beauty this Bronze a1-45mm


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

squalematic galaxy blue on flat link bracelet























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Isaac- I love it! That is just totally beautiful........ and the watch is pretty cool too ;-)

Shih-Tzus are the best!!



Imbiton said:


> Indulging the company of the ****zu and the OW c-1000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

mydemise said:


> Isaac- I love it! That is just totally beautiful........ and the watch is pretty cool too ;-)
> 
> Shih-Tzus are the best!!


Thank you brother. As you know,, she is a blessing to have around

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

GSAR









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Singapore-dial SKXA35 on this gloomy day










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I with the typical day-pusher:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

8 am Friday accompanied by the family matriarch shih-tzu and the resco























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Porsche Design by Eterna P6000


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Adding a little color to summer with Stowa Prodiver Limette


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Feels like a seiko kind of day
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

LHC 43:


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

"In a Van&#8230;"


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Bendodds360 said:


> Have a good day all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HOW did you size this?
I have a Helson Sharkmaster 300 with the shark-mesh bracelet,
but it came too tight. It has an extra extension shark-mesh that came with it,
but I don't understand how to put it on the watch. Also, then it will be too big!
I reached out to Stefan at Helson, but didn't understand his answer.
I even took it to a jeweler, who also couldn't figure it out!
Thanks


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Happy weekend

















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> HOW did you size this?
> I have a Helson Sharkmaster 300 with the shark-mesh bracelet,
> but it came too tight. It has an extra extension shark-mesh that came with it,
> but I don't understand how to put it on the watch. Also, then it will be too big!
> ...


This is an omega mesh bracelet with a seatbelt style clasp. I'm not using any extensions and there is quite a bit or room to move in the clasp. So it was pretty simple for me. Sorry I do t have a lot of experience with the helson mesh. I'm sure though if you posted a picture over in the diver section you would get an answer instantly

And a watch for the thread










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

My blue Orient Mako I - worn left - together with my black Longines Hydro Conquest - worn right.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Bit battered, just like me...we got all the injuries together...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

All day long to the beach with my beloved DivingStar


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Super Jubilee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

nuther day, nuther DOXA..


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

jovani said:


>


Thats some very very nice Chocolat...!!! to go with the Espresso..


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

LowIQ said:


> Thats some very very nice Chocolat...!!! to go with the Espresso..


not espresso, mokka


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

143


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Road trip to FL


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Atlantic Beachboy Saturday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## bes2021 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Have a great weekend all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Night change up


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Steinhard









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I in blue:


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## osscar (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Seiko M705









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

JENNY "caribbean 300" (50th Anniversary Re-edition)


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Moje cztery najwygodniejsze zegarki


----------



## fredy gmtmasterII (May 16, 2009)




----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Invicta 1953


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday folks🙏🏼😷😊👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tsimtcu8 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Thai Ice Tea with a Doxa T.Graph


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Monster Monday! This first generation Seiko monster for day 1 of proper Seiko Divers week.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Time to retire this one till sometime next week but color me surprised. The F6922 on this Mako II is currently at +0.5spd after nearly 2 days of wear.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Day #6 for the Orient Mako I.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Back on the bracelet after a summer on a dive strap.


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Juggling a Makita, an Aperol Spritz and a Steinhart.....thunderstorm coming my way .....might have to move indoors.....










As a PS

I think soda water must not be added....









Spritz Veneziano - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday greetings 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 at the beach  today


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Pam









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## osscar (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

had my king turtle modded a tiny bit and it's the watch of the moment.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Sur la plage 🌊


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

I made the same scratches on two different watches


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ready for this beautiful day with the white OP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Going flat out all blingy today...


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today. It remains one of my most favorite watches. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Rammus said:


> I made the same scratches on two different watches


All these little curves, scratches and imperfections make not only a watch loveable! 😃 
They are witnesses for an interesting life full of adventures!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Orient Mako I. After seven days on my wrist it is getting time to
wear one of my other beauties! 🧡








🧡


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Squale matic 60 on strapcode shark mesh pics from yesterday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mt_timepieces (Sep 11, 2018)

Brand New Batgirl!









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## osscar (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## dqsuyen2 (May 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen2 (May 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday 👋🏼😀😷🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Certina DS Super PH500m. Have a great one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

Seiko Mod


----------



## williemays (May 4, 2015)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

LE "Tubbataha" Monster










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Vintage guy...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Today was hot and I was walking around outside, 
so I put on my trusty and comfy Casio illuminator...
the best $15 watch out there!
---
I wrote to CW customer service to get a couple of half links,
for my black c60, since I can't really get a good fit in this heat without it.
It's too tight on the loosest easy-micro-adjust,
but I think it will be too loose if I add a whole link.
Adding a half link should be perfect.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SKX007


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

904L SS trigger today.

Have a good one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Wait a minute&#8230;.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Going the German route today










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Boschett today























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Triton now









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Baltic Aquascaphe


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Switched out the rubber strap for a Forstner Komfit mesh. This is now a true GADA watch. From life in an an underwater habitat in the ocean to space travel, this thing's got you covered. Haha

Have a great one!



















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jfazioli (Oct 19, 2009)

My latest eBay success!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helm Komodo


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

heyBJK said:


>


That's a BEAUTY
Great strap choice too!


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day to all.
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)

.









Στάλθηκε από το Mi Note 10 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## nickyboyo (Jan 7, 2010)

Since picking this up a month ago, I just can't take it off my wrist. Flawless dive/tool watch....









Sent from my IN2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 solar diver today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Cheverian (Sep 27, 2017)

I don't care if it's a Forum Favorite™!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

🙋🏼‍♂️😷😊Thursday 🖖🏼


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OMEGA #SMP







*


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## toto453 (Dec 16, 2019)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 16027729


Nice ! Where did you find it ?


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again until the weekend.......


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Spb213









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

143


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Hamilton LE Monte Carlo 2006









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Bafre1 (Jul 30, 2021)

Morning. I'm a new member. First post. Thought I would just jump right in here.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress polished























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bafre1 said:


> Morning. I'm a new member. First post. Thought I would just jump right in here.
> View attachment 16029133


Welcome! 

Lovely SMP


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bafre1 (Jul 30, 2021)

Thank you!!!!



boatswain said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Lovely SMP


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

One of my favorite "summer" watches.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako I on Super Engineer bracelet today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

68









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Bafre1 said:


> Morning. I'm a new member. First post. Thought I would just jump right in here.
> View attachment 16029133
> 
> 
> Welcome and enjoy ??✌?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday folks 🙋🏼‍♂️😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Beach time


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Bafre1 said:


> Morning. I'm a new member. First post. Thought I would just jump right in here.
> View attachment 16029133


Welcome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

*Sea-Dweller*


good weekend everyone


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Kettle this Saturday 
All the best guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the sub for dinner out with the fam

















Even had my Hawaiian Shirt on


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

DaveandStu said:


> Kettle this Saturday
> All the best guys
> Dave
> 
> ...


Excellent.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Today's walk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jdrichard01 (Mar 6, 2018)

Vostok Amfibia. My cottage fishing and boating watch. Check me out on YouTube jdrichard watch repair









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cward under sunlight























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

GsAr









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still with the Sub41 LV as I nurse my sunburned back  so I can get back out there 
Have a great day


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Took the picture earlier today and completely forgot to post it.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite Turtle on US Z199










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Melburne Carlton









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Zelos Mako 500 Bronze with some completely natural patina


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

And my wife's new SuperOcean 36:


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

It can withstand 55 fathoms and cost $2


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The h2o dress orca polished.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

OM









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sugman said:


> Chillin' with the pooch&#8230;
> View attachment 15963846


Very nice combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16033310


Great combo - love the colors!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

🤿


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SM


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

These things have really nice dials.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## kavants (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

fish70 said:


> These things have really nice dials.
> 
> View attachment 16033908
> View attachment 16033909


Oh yeah they do ...I was just at the AD today...FIIIIINALLY.
Each one is a winner. Wow.
After trying on just about every one, 
I think I'm going to go for the Tokyo diver
(that ironically, I couldn't try on, because it's out of stock)...
with the white dial and blue bezel insert and blue hands!
I'm on the waiting list.
----
My kids liked the blue with 18 carat gold...that is more than TWICE the price.
Of course, I tried it on for fun, but that's not happening.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Monster Monday! This first generation Seiko monster for day 1 of proper Seiko Divers. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

DH









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko sumo Monday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Tooter today.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Promaster BN0151-09L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Halios Seaforth check in 👍🏼. Cheers to all 😊😷👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## CMac604 (Apr 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Sharon5866 (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi I’m interested in this watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharon5866 (Aug 2, 2021)

Hello


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Tuna Tuesday! Day 2 of the proper Seiko Diver's week.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I wore this blacked-out beauty today at a fancy restaurant for dinner:















The pictures are from a few days ago and came out really nice!
I looks really good...sporty and fun...but also fancy and special.
I especially like the blacked-out case and bracelet on this ink black dial.
It really completes the look.
(that's why I even got an extra replacement black bracelet, 
in case my scratches too much,
and they are then out of stock for some reason)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spherejdesign (Aug 28, 2019)

.


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

PD









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## kavants (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The Ollech wajs ocean graph, fully polished locally





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SARB017 Alpinist on its model-designated D3A7AB bracelet, which is also designed to fit the SARB065



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Ducatiride1 (Mar 29, 2020)

Chi-lex.

Matt D.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nickyboyo (Jan 7, 2010)

This again, just can't take it off my wrist...
Well over a month now...









Sent from my IN2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Laco 55x65 🤣


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Hump day Hulk! Day 3 of proper Seiko Diver's. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Ready for the beach holiday


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Steinhard 39mm.









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Squalematic on shark mesh
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

LHD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 6309-7049 and Bonetto Cinturini 284


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I decided on a mid-day change-up...


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sugman said:


> I decided on a mid-day change-up...
> View attachment 16038864


I'm seeing a theme here.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> I'm seeing a theme here.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ain't that adventurous when it comes to some things...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 LV today


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😀😷Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Early trigger.

Enjoy your day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

From 1999 the father of the present day Monster aka Quartz Monster. Sports a HAQ 8f35 movement and still runs ~+25sec/year.


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

Phytoplankton, Zimbe 12 from our beach cottage on Sanibel island.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Turtle Thursday! This lovely sunburst anthracite turtle from Seiko for day 4 of proper Seiko Diver's. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thursday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Vaccination day buddy










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Batavi green sunburst
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Rolex DJ









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SM


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Back to the seiko









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

CC









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

wheelbuilder said:


> CC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is something magical about sunburst GREEN.
I am wearing my Steinhart HULK (double green ceramic premium) right now!
(and will probably upload some pics of it tomorrow)
The Oris Aquis GREEN is another great example.


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

Navi World









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 16012356


Vastly underrated dive watch. Nice!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Morning coffee with a triple-stamped 7002-7009 on Y035 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Flashback Friday! This battle-scarred SKX, the modern everyman diver for Day 5 of my Seiko proper Diver's week.

Many times I have been tempted to get the scratched crystal and the mauled bezel and the squishy crown replaced but I have stopped because this watch, in my collection, is a "character" only because of its signs of age and use. A classic. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My sweetheart shih-tzu and the Ollech Wajs C-1000























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Oris 65 on Diaboliq


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

65









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Happy saturday









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Samurai Saturday! Wearing my only 'standard' samurai for day 6 of my proper Seiko Diver's week.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnGo (Jan 24, 2014)

Certina DS Action today.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

All day long to the beach with my beloved DivingStar


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Germany









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericchurch1025 (Aug 7, 2021)

I have something like this for sale DM if needed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

heyBJK said:


>


simply exquisite


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

New to me as of yesterday&#8230;

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bafre1 (Jul 30, 2021)

Brant new to last week. Just broke it out officially today.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.squalematic on strapcode polished mesh























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SKX on DAS


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Just arrived, Seiko Mini Turtle SBDY 109 Ice Frost on Barton Blue Tropical👍🏼👍🏼. Cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Here is the Steinhart HULK, as promised.
I love the great sunburst green dial...
and it has a great tapered bracelet that is very comfortable:


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

DH1970 on my wrist today


----------



## highvista (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Chris Ward LE bronze









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> simply exquisite


Thank you! It's fantastic!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Omega Ref 135.042 Admiralty


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Direnzo Mondial for Sunday the 8th























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#SubmersibleSunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Newest acquisition. SBGP009.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

deepsea03 said:


> Omega Ref 135.042 Admiralty


That's awesome!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

boatswain said:


> That's awesome!


Thank you!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Helson Sharkmaster 300, beautifully paired with the shark-mesh bracelet:


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Back from a day at the pool.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

LeDocteur said:


> View attachment 16047094


This looks pretty darn GREAT!
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Seiko Shark Turtle on the Strapcode Bandoleer bracelet...SO good together!






























The pictures...MY pictures don't really do it justice...the blue dial is AMAZING...
sunburst and dynamic, with an intricate wave pattern.
This watch...especially with the awesome Bandoleer bracelet,
is one of the least pricey in my collection, but definitely fits right in


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Still a diver after all ... And passed 3 ATM pressure test.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Captain Willard


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## stvenski64 (Jan 15, 2017)

78


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seiko


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Aristo Germany









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The Ollech ocean graph today























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## roger.newton (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Vintage Gruen diver with a tasty Bakelite bezel for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ttnpt00 (Aug 19, 2019)

My go to watch.


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Seiko









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mini Turtle Ice Frost on a warm humid day 😅😅. Stay cool😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Vintage piece









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The Direnzo Eclipse...my 1st Swiss watch...
and my 1st kickstarter watch. 
The only thing I didn't like, was that Pascal changed the look of the dial,
AFTER we bought it, and made the darker blue center bigger and darker.
What drew me in was the lighter, royal sunburst blue...
so that *wasn't cool* that he reduced that unexpectedly.
It's still a gorgeous, well-made watch! And it fits great.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

6309 Turtle










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Killer combo


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

7002


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good! CW really has some beauties!
I keep looking at this moonglow:


https://www.christopherward.com/dw/image/v2/BDWD_PRD/on/demandware.static/-/Sites-cw-master-catalog/default/dw598127e9/images/WATCHES/C01-40AMP1-S00K0-CK/C01-40AMP1-S00K0-CK_Picture_1.jpg?sw=600&sh=600





https://www.christopherward.com/dw/image/v2/BDWD_PRD/on/demandware.static/-/Sites-cw-master-catalog/default/dwceb020b2/images/WATCHES/C01-40AMP1-S00K0-CK/C01-40AMP1-S00K0-CK_Picture_4.jpg?sw=284&sh=284


------------------------
(Not that it matters, but the name of the owner of Direnzo watches
is Sergio and not Pascal. I confused him with the other kickstarter watch
I bought...Pascal is the owner of Wicked Watch Co.)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> Lookin' good! CW really has some beauties!
> I keep looking at this moonglow:
> 
> 
> ...


interesting sir. Cward has a huge variety for many varied tastes. I must say, the Super Compressor is really comfortable. Congrats on that Turtle/Bandoleer bracelet combo- looks great.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I had a vision that the Islander 04 would look AMAZING with a special stainless steel bracelet.
It came on a simple nylon strap, that didn't do it justice.
So, I bought a jubilee bracelet directly from LongIsland, 
but I didn't like the way it looked...at all. (PM if someone is interested).
So, I tried it on a special "textured" Oyster bracelet from Strapcode
(that I got together with the Bandoleer)
And it's PERFECT:


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Melburne









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

50th Annv 300T


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Atlantic Beachboy with smoked turkey and shih-tzu bite























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Navi XL on the BoR I won from Straphabit....


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E Promaster today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16051989


That dial color (coulour for the Brits, Aussies, Canucks...) really makes me want a Doxa now. Very nice.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

MuckyMark said:


>


I'm yet to do that bezel mod..looks great mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16052132


Brilliant combination there..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Having a senior moment as I forgot to post today's watch Seiko mini Turtle SBDY109 Ice Frost???????


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Total reliability day in day out ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## justin33 (Oct 19, 2020)

My beloved Aquis!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Maurice Lacroix Aikon Chronograph*

*


  




*


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

DaveandStu said:


> Brilliant combination there..
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thank you, sir!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Squalematic on strapcode mesh
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Bulova Snorkel reissue


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 LV today


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

I can't seem to take this thing off










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Photo for another thread so gotta spread it around...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Have not worn this in a while


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday 😊😷👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Good night!
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Killer combo volume II


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Here is a killer combo too: 
Great green dial on a dark brown leather strap:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

PAM 125










Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;] 🧊🧊🧊🐧


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Noon










Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Ollech C-1000 for Friday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

heyBJK said:


>


Great looking bronze!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

SLA023 today&#8230;I really really enjoy this watch!
Before a little run this morning&#8230;
















Entertaining myself while trying not to lose my iPhone in the surf&#8230;


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wristdeep (Jan 28, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Having lunch under a red umbrella😊😷. This still my Mini Turtle SBDY109 Ice Frost that turned into strawberry frost. No photoshop on this. Amazing😲😮😲🖖🏼


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SRPE07J1 Save the Ocean "King Turtle"


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Diving for chanterelles with the Scurfa


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Supreme combo


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Dead Shark washed up on the beach&#8230;I found two yesterday!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

2254 and Coco, who wanders around the neighborhood and is considered good luck if he stops by your house to visit


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Second day with the Orient Mako I today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More ollech wajs c-1000























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Oceanking mark I









Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Mako2 reporting for backyard overgrowth clearing day.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec M3

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

6309-7049 SUWA dial July 1980


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Dan Henry 1970









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Late night laundry session.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

heyBJK said:


>


I'm lovin' the Traska freediver. I have the GREY with
"a full pizza" (no date wheel)
I will take some pictures of it eventually...

You can probably get EXCELLENT pictures with your camera in the background.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16059512


AWESOME picture!
(I don't know how you guys do it)
WOW


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Two holer, as my mad mate Michael calls the T- Graphs!!
All the best guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Landocleveland (Feb 2, 2019)

German Micro. Heinrich Taucher.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> I'm lovin' the Traska freediver. I have the GREY with
> "a full pizza" (no date wheel)
> I will take some pictures of it eventually...
> 
> You can probably get EXCELLENT pictures with your camera in the background.


It's a very underrated watch in my collection. I like everything about it, but oddly enough I don't seem to wear it as much as I should.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

All day with squale
















Sent from my SM-N975U using


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Seiko Sunday with the Sumo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Escapement Time these are amazing for the price and have surprisingly worked well with a lot of different straps.










Didn't realize I posted this in the dive forum 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Love the whirlpool brushstrokes of the dial...and the titanium bracelet fits GREAT too:


















































But I don't like that the date wheel makes all of the "teens" look like single digits...
14 often looks like 4, as you see in some of these pictures. 
The 1 is both hiding and fainter.
It's honestly a quality control issue, but not that big of a deal, 
since I know it's way past the 4th of the month. 
Still, it should be fixed for the next version.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Love the extra lume plot on the new SRPE93.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Love the extra lume plot on the new SRPE93.
> 
> View attachment 16060354


Inspired me with the lume shot


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Killing lantern flies while wearing my Seiko









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Alpinist on its model-designated Seiko D3A7AB bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

PD









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Wrong date, right watch


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monday morning tennis sweat with Zenton bronze b42









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## stvenski64 (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Helson Sharkmaster 300 on the shark-mesh bracelet...a winning combo!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

exquisite one!!!


watchman600 said:


> Helson Sharkmaster 300 on the shark-mesh bracelet...a winning combo!
> View attachment 16061357
> View attachment 16061359
> View attachment 16061360
> ...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Deep black Moser









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Lunch break with Dufrane Barton Springs on calf leather
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay on fitted rubber strap.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday cheers 😀😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Yummy Lume

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Spb213
















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Day 3 at the beach house!!


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Anyone else change their watches in the middle of the day... Oris chronoris on brown leather strap









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Nice reinforcement on the strap. This will probably end up on a rubber tropic&#8230;debating black or orange.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wolbrook on C&B Chevron 
I love this watch


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## taegel9 (Nov 3, 2018)

Glycine









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Turtle Tuesday! This Seiko PADI turtle for day 2 of blue watch theme week.

Wrist roll here:








August 17, 2021: #seiko #padi #seikoturtle for #turtletuesday #shorts #watchshorts #divers


Turtle Tuesday! This Seiko PADI turtle for day 2 of blue watch theme week. This watch is my first turtle ever and was the gateway to my turtle collection. It...




youtube.com













Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

naganaga said:


> Turtle Tuesday! This Seiko PADI turtle for day 2 of blue watch theme week.
> 
> Wrist roll here:
> 
> ...


This makes me never want to take a picture of MY Pepsi Turtle!
A M A Z I N G picture....WOW.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> This makes me never want to take a picture of MY Pepsi Turtle!
> A M A Z I N G picture....WOW.


Thank you, you are very kind.

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Is this a dive watch?


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Wearing this one a lot recently as I'm in between luxury pieces having burnt down my collection.


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tuesday is orange with my beat up/delightful Zeno Retro navy modded with sumo hour/minute























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tudor Tuesday. Who am I kidding, this is the only watch I wear!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Imbiton said:


> Tuesday is orange with my beat up/delightful Zeno Retro navy modded with sumo hour/minute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the stock bracelet?

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Very Blue! The Yema Superman Heritage Blue. I bought it last year in September in Toulon.
The movement is a Sellita SW200-1.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

BSH Mark II Maxi dial:



And in case you wondered... Yes, WR diver to 6 ATM !

.


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Sten









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

ChaseOne said:


> Is that the stock bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


It sure is. I have seen the Zeno Army without it/with this bracelet as well as this Zeno Navy. Since the lugs are long, this fitted version is superb fitting imho. For example/illustrative purposes = 








Zeno-Watch Men's Watch Navy Diver Retro 465N-a5M | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Zeno-Watch Men's Watch Navy Diver Retro 465N-a5M at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com












Zeno-Watch Men's Watch Navy Diver Retro 465N-a1M | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Zeno-Watch Men's Watch Navy Diver Retro 465N-a1M at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com












Zeno watch Army Automatic ETA 2846/2452 from Japan | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Zeno watch Army Automatic ETA 2846/2452 from Japan at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Imbiton said:


> It sure is. I have seen the Zeno Army without it/with this bracelet as well as this Zeno Navy. Since the lugs are long, this fitted version is superb fitting imho. For example/illustrative purposes =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like those a lot. I'd love to find a Zeno SEL 300, the Squale cased Zeno made by Doxa...

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## GenericUser1 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Been greatly enjoying this year's annual family trip to the Cape with my newest horological companion. Dragged my feet on this one but very happy I pulled the trigger.

As always, it was great dealing with Rob at Topper. Have a great one!


























































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Beautiful blue Direnzo Eclipse with very comfortable bracelet
(I only wish the center blue was smaller and the lighter blue was bigger...
like the prototype that convinced me to back it on kickstarter in the first place).


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I was not sure if I would like the orange Isofrane on the Spring Drive Tuna&#8230;but I do!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Is this a dive watch?


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 16064351


Congrats! I smell burnt rubber. .


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my new Scurfa Treasure Seeker, which just landed yesterday afternoon. I'll size the bracelet later but in the meantime I have it on a DiverOne rubber strap and it suits the watch very well IMHO.

Have a great day.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Lum-tec 500m










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

Longines Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Back to the gold&#8230;


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

80s vibe: 7548-700C on Seiko Z199 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Melburne









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Is this a dive watch or a design exercise?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The direnzo for Thursday the 19th






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Last day with the '65, on its way to a new home


----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Day 3 with the new Scurfa Treasure Seeker, but on the bracelet today. I reaally like this one a lot, cool case and dial, well finished and good transition from polished to brushed surfaces. The lume is very strong and lasts too.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Gen 1 Stargate


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Traverse City, MI.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼 Thursday👍🏼✌🏼


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Bauhaus style with the Oris Chronoris
















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako I today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Rado
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

DevilRay


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

DW-8200NT-4JR LE "FROGMAN 2000" 09/2000 ??


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Latest artival. The Icarus, from Atticus Watch Co.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Keeping things vintage today...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug(Phoenix) (Dec 8, 2008)

Sedna gold Bathyscaphe with blue dial for me this week


----------



## Vuldric (Jan 7, 2021)

Doug(Phoenix) said:


> Sedna gold Bathyscaphe with blue dial for me this week
> 
> View attachment 16069468


Great piece, never seen it in gold.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Hamilton









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This is an AMAZING watch...I LOVE the green,
and how it plays in the light, and how it makes me feel:














































It pops so much, exuding that rich color that it is the first one that someone
I was talking to, kept looking at it, stealing glances,
and I actually had to stop the conversation and show him the watch!
No, it's not a Rolex or a fake Rolex. It's a Steinhart.
I showed him the display back and talked a little about microbrands, and that was it.
But that has NEVER happened to me before with any of my other watches.
I guess the HULK stands out !
Pretty cool.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I never do this, but here is a "double-whammy" since I have been wearing both,
and am now ready to upload the pictures. 
This is a GREAT looking watch... the NTH Amphion Vintage Gilt.
I hunted it down and love it!
Gold and black look *great* together...don't you agree?!
All of the white is lumed. And there's a couple of hints of red.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Luminox Navy Seal Colormark*


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Killer Humidity


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-42mm























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

The most comfortable strap from the factory . Oris Chronoris









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Seiko 6159-7001 fresh back from service









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Seiko family @ the beach house ;-)


----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)

My Ticino "Sea Urchin" on a BluShark NATO.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## sorinbv2003 (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Dress Orca for Saturday 























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

I like this strap. Densely-woven recycled nylon, reinforced holes.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

And another Breitling👍🏼😀. Have a great Saturday 😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SuperOcean today&#8230;.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Panerai submersible for the day and hopefully a couple of hours of pool time later


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Orient


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Anonimo and Peroni


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Coronado Island Sunny Days! Doxa T-graph


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Orthos Commander 300 for today.

Wrist roll: August 22, 2021: #orthos #commander300 #divewatch #automatic #nodatewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Blue moon


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Diesels said:


> Blue moon
> View attachment 16073782


Pearler of a shot ..
Top stuff mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Seamaster on a arm that's had way too many kisses from the sun.
Have a good one all.
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

DaveandStu said:


> Pearler of a shot ..
> Top stuff mate
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday folks 👋🏼🙏🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)

SRP777 on a BluShark NATO at the lake


----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Backyard mowing day with the Oris...









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker today for some pool fun with the little ones


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)

Day two of ownership.


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Anonimo and Krombacher


----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Nathanours (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Longines









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Break room coffee...industrial strength


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## ateebtk (Aug 3, 2019)

Seiko SPB213
















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

New arrival....Combat 42 Vintage.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Polished Boschett reef ranger 2 for Monday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New guy I've been spamming the threads with. Hydra hat blue Scurfa Treasure Seeker.

Have a great one!











































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

Monday is Monster day.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

I went to Colorado for a long weekend and wore this yesterday and today.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Fresh off the truck&#8230;


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RZE Endeavour


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

On Stainless Steel... and Leather


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Marloe









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Classic70 said:


> View attachment 16078184


look better than Tudor in the top shot 

Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

nagena said:


> look better than Tudor in the top shot
> 
> Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a heck of a watch and a great value. I live the warm dial of the SPB145. It reminds me of a faded tropical dial.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Modded sumo Tuesday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

Desk diving today.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Atticus Icarus no date.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

heyBJK said:


>


nice band choice...which is it?
(I wonder if they make a yellow/black for my treasure seeker)


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Oris









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA I today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


bajamike said:


> Desk diving today.
> 
> View attachment 16078897












Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

2254 on D22


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

???Wednesday ✌???


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OMEGA #HD1200 #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub41 LV today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sickondivers said:


> *#OMEGA #HD1200 #LosAngeles
> View attachment 16081225
> *


So nice


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Seiko Shark Turtle on a Strapcode Bandoleer bracelet...for Monday















Traska Freediver awesome grey watch for Tuesday:


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

GSAR









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Ready for anything, from my armchair 🪖


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

DH









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Again with the Sub

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The Islander 04...I think Marc's best one! 
(though the 18 is pretty nice too)
I put it on a special Strapcode bracelet (forgot the exact name of it)
where the center link is slightly lower than the 2 outer links,
creating a great look and texture.
I think it compliments the Islander 04 perfectly:


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Here are a few more great pics of the Traska Freediver GREY.
This, I feel, is an underappreciated watch from an owner, Jon, 
who has been very responsive both by email and even by phone.

I love the grey dial, and I'm coming to terms with not getting 
a used Halios Seaforth sunburst grey...and instead waiting for the 
new model Seaforth4...which Jason said will NOT be grey,
but has not decided yet what the 2 NEW colors will be...
I'm hoping for sunburst purple or sunburst red (like the new Oris):


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

...


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

New arrival....BSH GMT.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thursday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu today. The dial looks nearly black in some light.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same&#8230;.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Randy's


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Swapping out the bracelet for a rubber strap on this MM200










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*LW Biformeter*

*


  




*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Love it on leather!
Helm whiskey leather, light brown with a red tint is perfect, and comfortable
(great watch too...definitely worth waiting for!):


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Relo60 said:


> Thursday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 16083577


This is GORGEOUS...and has me thinking.
Do you love it? What specific model is this?
Did it come witth the rubber strap?
This looks so good, that I need more info, please 
...and maybe a few more pictures, if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

New BSH GMT #2


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Prospex SPB213


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu again today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Aquis on orange rubber ready for the beach.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

???Friday ✌???


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Avelta vintage skin diver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

catspispenguins said:


> Anonimo and Peroni
> View attachment 16072840


Nice. I've been drinking their Nastro Azzuro almost exclusively. Well, water too.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Pilot2 said:


> Nice. I've been drinking their Nastro Azzuro almost exclusively. Well, water too.


Tasty!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😀😷Saturday 👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

My new monster sporting a new strap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Afternoon at the pool with the Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Seascoper Sunday! This magnificent Titoni Seascoper 600m chronometer for this wet Sunday.

It's a hefty but beautiful watch with an inky black dial that seems like staring into an abyss. Beautifully designed, with one of the most comfortable bracelets I have ever worn, it boasts an in-house movement and very nice details. I expect it to become one of my favourites!

Wrist roll at August 29, 2021: #titoni #seascoper #chronometer Seacoper Sunday #seascoper600 #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

View attachment 16088662


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Vintage-ish G









Okinawa Turtle









Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Yema









Отправлено с моего SM-G998B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

My wife


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sorinbv2003 (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monchard skytoucher on strapcode endmill this Sunday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday cheers 😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Tuna


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Made it to the beach. Now if Ida would just GTFO.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Marlin Monday!!

Wrist roll: August 30, 2021: #casiowatch #quartzdiver #duro200 #marlin #divewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Breakfast



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmoore (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Somebody is having a bad day out in the training block.


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Bronze









Отправлено с моего SM-G998B через Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

deepsea03 said:


>


What is this? Details, please.
(looks great)


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Richard LeGrand awesome blue Oceanfarer on the Direnzo eclipse strap
(I think it goes VERY well)
(I also don't think this watch gets the amount of recognition that it deserves):


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday cheers 👋🏼👋😁😷🖖🏼


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great week! Scurfa Treasure Seeker for me today.


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

Orange affordable today. Sorry about the bruises in many of my pics. Due to age, blood thinners and an active young dog. Some dog slobber on the bezel around 5:00.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> What is this? Details, please.
> (looks great)


Thanks, this is the Omega Seamaster 1200 aka the "Ploprof" in Ti
Have a great week


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-42mm polished on strapcode this Monday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Straton Tourer...FANTASTIC "textured" sunburst blue dial
and great bezel insert and bracelet too


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

Just opened my new to me but slightly used Khuraburi that I pick up from Watchme2u in the sales corner.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wolbrook Skindiver for the evening 









Ezra Brooks Cask Strength tonight


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

How did you take this picture? 
With the watch on your left wrist (like I wear it),
I don't understand how I could take this picture 
with my right hand. Maybe someone else took it?
I want to learn, because it's a great pic,
but an angle I can't figure out.


Jeep99dad said:


>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> How did you take this picture?
> With the watch on your left wrist (like I wear it),
> I don't understand how I could take this picture
> with my right hand. Maybe someone else took it?
> ...


Nothing to it. Watch on left wrist. Phone in the right hand. Point and shoot


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> How did you take this picture?
> With the watch on your left wrist (like I wear it),
> I don't understand how I could take this picture
> with my right hand. Maybe someone else took it?
> ...












Trial and error. Just get a little closer and move your left wrist to get the desired angle.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

househalfman said:


> Trial and error. Just get a little closer and move your left wrist to get the desired angle.


Live and learn. Thanks.
I've never once taken that angle, but maybe now I will.
@Jeep99dad Thanks for the idea. That picture is your best one of the bunch, imo.


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Hamilton









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Rammus said:


>


Perfect


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> Live and learn. Thanks.
> I've never once taken that angle, but maybe now I will.
> @Jeep99dad Thanks for the idea. That picture is your best one of the bunch, imo.


 you're welcome. 
I usually take it from a a wider angle, farther and then sometimes crop it as desired as I did in that case above


----------



## tmoore (Apr 12, 2021)

Tough day ahead


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

mougino said:


> .


I see you and raise you&#8230;

SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Chillin by the pool with the NTH Odin blue in Cape May, NJ today.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Black5 said:


> I see you and raise you&#8230;
> 
> SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


Fair enough  zooming in on the "." :


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Direnzo DR-04 Tuesday









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nadav (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food. Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

With a Morgan Territory hazy that's looking like orange juice...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sept. 1, 2021 .you arrived too fast























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

The PloProf shipped with the newer Black rubber (no text on the new ones) and asked the OB to order the older orange as another option


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

deepsea03 said:


> The PloProf shipped with the newer Black rubber (no text on the new ones) and asked the OB to order the older orange as another option


Such a great piece 
so much regrets selling mine...

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Great white today ! Welcome September 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tmoore (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vero Ridge Trail today, not mine but enjoying the visit 
I love that dial and the bezel really works well too with the design. I'm a fan.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Zelos green swordfish40 on Direnzo 20mm leather (a GREAT combo)
(new angles thanks to some members here on this thread!):











































And a BONUS...the Straton Tourer waiting for another turn:


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tmoore (Apr 12, 2021)

Happy Thursday...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Melbourne









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Japan-exclusive SBDY005 Ninja Turtle LE 300










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 and probably my best purchase over the last year or two. There is just something cool with the submersibles


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pam973 and probably my best purchase over the last year or two. There is just something cool with the submersibles


Agree. Love their Submersible line👍🏼. The new white dial that just came out looks good too. Your green rubber strap looks good on it.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday folks😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼. Scurfa Treasure Seeker today.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## hondaman (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Blacked-out beauty...ink-black dial, black case, and black stainless steel bracelet!
(lots of touches of red...and everything lumed, including the ceramic bezel insert,
adds to the appeal of this beauty).


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted rubber strap.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16095613
> View attachment 16095614
> View attachment 16095615
> View attachment 16095616
> ...


GREAT pictures. Is that a gold case?
It looks amazing, but I imagine that it makes the watch quite expensive.
The Omega Seamasters with gold cases, for example, are like $23,100
instead of $6900...well over 3 times the price. Anyway, enjoy it


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> GREAT pictures. Is that a gold case?
> It looks amazing, but I imagine that it makes the watch quite expensive.
> The Omega Seamasters with gold cases, for example, are like $23,100
> instead of $6900...well over 3 times the price. Anyway, enjoy it


Thank you kindly, I appreciate it! It's actually a Bronze case, even better ?, less maintenance. The patina adds to the uniqueness of it and you can always start the process all over again if preferred. But yes the Omega gold cases are next level in pricing.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


>


Beer works a LOT better when you open it!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The ollech wajs ocean graph today























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

The French Yema Superman Heritage Blue


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Beer works a LOT better when you open it!


It's open and flowing well. The beauty of screw tops is no unnecessary salt water gets in.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Happy to get this one back from a warranty repair earlier this week. Bezel was stuck. Luckily the Watchmaker (Oris' authorized repair) is local to me so no time lost to transit. Turned out to be a sheared off screw he told me he's never come across before but easy fix.

Anyway, really love this watch. I have always had a thing for small seconds and like the unusual date complication even though I can't read it without glasses. Still makes the dial a bit more interesting to me and I don't have anything else like it.

Have a great one!


























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Seiko









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

This watch can stop traffic


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Here's a something different...
Meccaniche Veneziane.


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Such a novelty for me today, a special watch, won for the third place in the summer photo competition at
instagram '' Doxa Summer Contest '' on the official Doxa profile
below which took 3rd place;]


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Helson Sharkmaster 300 on the shark-mesh bracelet
(comfy, classic look, and well-made. I'm glad I was patient 
and got this exact model watch):


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16097429


 wow  amazing shot  and I'm a a huge fan of a Doxa sub Professional


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16097429


 wow  amazing shot  and I'm a a huge fan of a Doxa sub Professional


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Happy TGIF!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday 👋🏼😷😊🖖🏼


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca torpedo today
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

One of my favorites today. NTH Barracuda Brown on BOR. Don't hate me cause I'm blingtastic...










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> wow  amazing shot  and I'm a a huge fan of a Doxa sub Professional


Thanks very much bro ?


----------



## tmoore (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Seiko big data









Отправлено с моего SM-F916B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Saturday morning with h2o orca dress, fully polished























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Splash of red and ray of sunlight with DiRenzo DRZ-03 Exclipse Blood Moon👍🏼👍🏼. Have a great day 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Here is the "fancy weekend watch" - the Christopher Ward c60 black on bracelet:
SOOOO nice. So classic and stylish and dressy. Bezel action like opening up a safe!
Tapered, comfortable bracelet with a great clasp with quick-adjust. I highly recommend it:


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Brey17 said:


> View attachment 16102312


Such a beautiful watch....
I have had my eye on a similar model...as "my day-dream watch"
(take a look at these pictures of it shown on this blog post):








Watch Review: Glashütte Original SeaQ Panorama Date Bi-Color | aBlogtoWatch


The Glashütte Original SeaQ Panorama Date in two-tone "bi-color" and solid red gold, released in 2020, brings a new look to the SeaQ line of dive watches.



www.ablogtowatch.com




(and I would get the bracelet as an add-on...
b/c I feel such a watch needs to be on the bracelet)
Do you love it? Is it awesome? 
Please share your experience with the watch and the brand.
Thanks
We all have to dream!


----------



## Thegamettt (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Cartier Roadster 2510 GM

IG: @_otkupsatova









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Zelos Swordfish titanium...I wanted royal (cobalt) blue, but he didn't make it again, 
but this is good too  
(I love the textured blue "whirlpool" dial...
and super light, comfortable, quick-adjust bracelet):


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> Such a beautiful watch....
> I have had my eye on a similar model...as "my day-dream watch"
> (take a look at these pictures of it shown on this blog post):
> 
> ...


This watch is niiiiice. It's an understated watch because of a couple things. The dimensions for one&#8230; 40mm, but has a thin ceramic bezel that makes the dial stand out.

The applied white gold indices are a nice touch too. Under certain light and angles they will absolutely pop.

About the bracelet. The micro adjust is quick and easy. You don't even have to take the watch off or even undo the clasp to adjust it. I adjust it on the fly frequently. This watch works off the bracelet too though. It's very versatile.


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tmoore (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After a 9 hour drive we're back home from the beach. Probably won't move off the couch until bedtime.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Marlin ana-digi this Monday! This week, an appreciation of Casio.

Wrist roll: #casio #marlin #duro200 #quartzdiver #anadigiwatch #shorts #watchshorts #casioquartz #vintagecasio









Main watches IG: Login • Instagram

B&W watches IG:








B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah) • Instagram photos and videos


247 Followers, 31 Following, 353 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from B&W SuwaDaini (@krsnahsvetah)




instagram.com





Watch collages IG:








Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps) • Instagram photos and videos


540 Followers, 94 Following, 2,604 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pieces of Time (@piecesdetemps)




instagram.com





YouTube: https://youtube.com/user/ytnaganaga


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Rarely-seen white, Japan dial SNZH51 Sport Diver










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jwernatl (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

AN









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

It has 200m water resistance and a screw-down crown so why not?


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Michael5959 (Jun 7, 2010)

IWC MKXV - My daily driver


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

jwernatl said:


> View attachment 16104271


I believe Brad Pitt wears this very same model (or very similar) in Once Upon a Time in Hollywood. Love it.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## williemays (May 4, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian 420 SE from Meranom


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ncmoto said:


> View attachment 16105687
> 
> View attachment 16105693


Awesome!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Colt Chrono Ocean


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

We are taking a late week at the beach this year. The Traska and the Unimatic are serving me well&#8230;.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

CW bronze









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

Pilot Pioneer!


----------



## tmoore (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

tmoore said:


> View attachment 16106705


I've decided at 100m WR, I'm calling these a dressy field watch. And a very nice dressy field watch at that. I hope to have one some day.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko mod using compatible skx case, glad no crown guards here























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


Gorgeous photo. That needs to be posted in the tuna thread.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## marcs (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Melbourne









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

yes, I have other watches and yes, I will wear them again one day


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Hexad bracelet looks so good. I wanted to get the Hexad or the Endmill for my Citizen Altichron but I'd have to get the straight end, which to me doesn't look as nice as the fitted.


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Trigalux MD 800










Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Diesels said:


> That Hexad bracelet looks so good. I wanted to get the Hexad or the Endmill for my Citizen Altichron but I'd have to get the straight end, which to me doesn't look as nice as the fitted.


agree sir. Hexad is one of my favorites, but Strapcode quality adds to the whole upgraded wearing experience. Not sure what your Citizens Altichron curve looks like, but you would be surprised if we were given the opportunity to explore most curved ends, we could find one that may fit.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

very sharp. Too bad they don't sell outside the EU.



masterdelgado said:


> Trigalux MD 800
> 
> View attachment 16108186
> 
> ...


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday cheers👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food. Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Old school Techno


----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

Rocking the Farr and Swit Midnight Landing while wearing my Chicago Auto Club West T.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

full lume dial


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Swapped on just arrived Uncle Seiko GL831 "Irezumi" strap.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Borealis


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vero Ridge Trail today. It's on loan but I really am liking it. I could see myself owning one. 
I like the modern industrial design and satin finish, it has that German tool watch vibe to me. The bezel is very cool. The size and proportions are spot on for me. 
Overall a great watch with only two things I'd change: 1- the crown needs to be a tad larger IMO & 2- the center part of the end link needs to be "female" rather male , it is protruding out and extending the overall length on the wrist. I think it can look a bit awkward at some angle but not a deal breaker for me. 
Need to try it on straps too.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Vero Ridge Trail today. It's on loan but I really am liking it. I could see myself owning one.
> I like the modern industrial design and satin finish, it has that German tool watch vibe to me. The bezel is very cool. The size and proportions are spot on for me.
> Overall a great watch with only two things I'd change: 1- the crown needs to be a tad larger IMO & 2- the center part of the end link needs to be "female" rather male , it is protruding out and extending the overall length on the wrist. I think it can look a bit awkward at some angle but not a deal breaker for me.
> Need to try it on straps too.


beautiful! the second hand matching the dial is a nice touch!


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Monster


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite dial Turtle










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spherejdesign (Aug 28, 2019)

Ducatiride1 said:


> Chi-lex.
> 
> Matt D.
> View attachment 16036864


so nice


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I stupidly took this off of the beautiful and special tapered bracelet,
because I wanted to wear it already...
and now my son couldn't get it back onto the bracelet to be able to then size it.
I will have to take it to a watch store sometime next week, when I get a chance,
and they should be able to get the bracelet back on properly.
He tried for quite some time.
Anyway, it still looks good on this Tropic strap that will have to suffice for now
I'm calling this my honey watch, because it's honey-yellow on a honeycomb dial
(since it was just Rosh HaShana, I wish everyone a happy and SWEET new year):


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

looks great in yellow. Happy RH / year ahead as well. isaac



watchman600 said:


> I stupidly took this off of the beautiful and special tapered bracelet,
> because I wanted to wear it already...
> and now my son couldn't get it back onto the bracelet to be able to then size it.
> I will have to take it to a watch store sometime next week, when I get a chance,
> ...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

The question I ask myself is this a dive watch?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

SM bronze









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday 😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Kamasu today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## kimonokraken (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Friday afternoon with rollball bracelet holding a dufrane watch head























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## tokei007 (Sep 11, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> Vero Ridge Trail today. It's on loan but I really am liking it. I could see myself owning one.
> I like the modern industrial design and satin finish, it has that German tool watch vibe to me. The bezel is very cool. The size and proportions are spot on for me.
> Overall a great watch with only two things I'd change: 1- the crown needs to be a tad larger IMO & 2- the center part of the end link needs to be "female" rather male , it is protruding out and extending the overall length on the wrist. I think it can look a bit awkward at some angle but not a deal breaker for me.
> Need to try it on straps too.


Would you say that the green color of the dial is the same as real life?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tokei007 said:


> Would you say that the green color of the dial is the same as real life?


Hard to say. Every screen may render color a bit differently. But to me it's close


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)

One from yesterday "casual friday"










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Happy weekend @f74


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Direnzo DR-04


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

red is nice ...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Fancy Green Hulk for the weekend
(love the different shades of green in slightly different angles and light):


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Never forget 
9/11









Wearing my Sub41 LV today. 
Have a great weekend


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Not the PP!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Cavi_ (Sep 12, 2021)

CMSgt Bo said:


> With the first WAYWRN thread passing 21K posts here: What Are You Wearing...Right Now! we thought it was past time to close it and continue the fun over here. So, what are you wearing this second? Take out your phone and snap a pic and post it right now.
> 
> So go ahead,










A quirky 1994 Swatch Skychart. Takes me back to my childhood.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JustAbe said:


> Not the PP!!
> View attachment 16115877


I don't "get it". Plus, I would much prefer to see the actual watches.
Can you take another pic showing the dials, please?
Also, which one are you wearing right now/today?


Cavi_ said:


> View attachment 16115923
> 
> A quirky 1994 Swatch Skychart. Takes me back to my childhood.


Welcome to the forums! I look forward to seeing other watches in your collection,
especially dive watches.


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A brown sunburst bronze Sunday via zenton b42
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Recollection of holidays


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt

Signing off for the day with the SPB207 getting ready to change its date.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Connect 4!


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Unimatic LE. Number 13 of only 30. Great summer watch!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

warsh said:


> Unimatic LE. Number 13 of only 30. Great summer watch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly hadn't heard of Unimatic, but that just shows how out of the loop I am I suppose. Reminds me of my Squale.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Yesterday:


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Today:


----------



## Hollywood Quiet (Apr 29, 2021)

Squale onda


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Trying the LLD on a tropic strap from Ofrei. Got the strap for under $10. Not cutting it. Just ordered a genuine Tropic strap. The current strap just collects too must dust and skin flakes. Just needed some springbars from Ofrei. They required a minimum assistance f $15 an order. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Sea Ram


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Light pastel blue monday

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wristdeep (Jan 28, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

DB









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The reduced diameter and thickness make this a lot more comfortable than the MM300, but with a lot of the case finishing and endlink fitment of the MM300. Great watch, but surprisingly not photogenic. What looks good in shade does not show up in the sun, and vice versa.


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

INTERNATIONAL CHOCOLATE DAY


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The highlight of the slim-cased 6309 diver lineup: 6309-729B










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.tennis before its too hot to play with Ollech ocean graph
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker Hydrahat blue. I'm a big fan of this one. To me the Treasure Seeker is a no brainer at the price if you like the look of the watch.

Awesome there are so many great colors to choose from too. Could have been a really difficult decision. Luckily for me I knew this was my color blue right from the first images Scurfa released.

Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Helson


----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)

My oldie but goodie.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

After 6 months of wearing the Pelagos, this feels a bit dainty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

After selling away some favorites to make room for incoming ones, the 3 amigos arrived on the same day, so I am still "high on my own supply" of addictive microbrands from Cincinnati, South East Asia, and the UK.





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> After selling away some favorites to make room for incoming ones, the 3 amigos arrived on the same day, so I am still "high on my own supply" of addicting microbrands from Cincinnati, South East Asia, and the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations👍🏼. Love the Smiths yellow dial😍.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

So great-looking and special...I love the textured forged carbon dial,
a couple of hints of orange, and a really nice hybrid rubber strap.
(the directions are a total gimmick and useless...
but I suppose many watches leave the chapter ring completely blank,
so this is definitely more interesting!)


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


>


This is looking pretty good! Where did you get it?
The website says that it is retired...nice specs, BTW.

I'm thinking of a sunburst light royal blue dial...maybe this one:








Scorpène - Blue


30 ATM, steel bracelet with solid end links, diving bezel and sword hands.




nthwatches.com




Someone here was VERY pleased with it, and I like the shade of vibrant royal blue.

But I don't know. This looks pretty good too:


https://www.cincinnatiwatch.com/storage/content/2020-08-30-00.13.13edited.jpg





https://www.cincinnatiwatch.com/storage/content/2020-08-30-21.04.34edited.jpg



(and it's probably 1/2 the price)


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> This is looking pretty good! Where did you get it?
> The website says that it is retired...nice specs, BTW.
> 
> I'm thinking of a sunburst light royal blue dial...maybe this one:
> ...


Hey man. Cincinnati sold out of these divers. The owners were very risk aversed and pre-sold price was only $350 ( a bargain with Swiss movement), then they sold the remaining ones in the low or mid $400s. I paid $380 second hand but mint/unused bracelet. I think that NTH one is very sweet awesome blue and a winner. NTH also has some (through islandwatch.com) the blue devil reys which I think are very hot as well. Too many great watches, not enough wrist, time, or money for all of them. You can't go wrong with that NTH Scorpene. Besides, the owner is a hoot and active participant here (and a success story in many ways in the microbrand industry).

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> Too many great watches, not enough wrist, time, or money for all of them.


So true !!!
Even sometimes wearing 2 watches in 1 day,
I'm finding that I'm pushing the limit.
I want to be able to have wrist time enjoying each one.
Very soon, I will have to institute a 1 in, 1 out policy.
I already gave my son one of them to keep,
and he likes to borrow a 2nd.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

A four-watch rotation away from home, the 3D printed Panerai with a warranty!! Stay safe, y'all!! 👍😷


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

CW bronze









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> After selling away some favorites to make room for incoming ones, the 3 amigos arrived on the same day, so I am still "high on my own supply" of addictive microbrands from Cincinnati, South East Asia, and the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaaaaaaaamn man nice score!!! Love me some BoR and micros!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

mydemise said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaamn man nice score!!! Love me some BoR and micros!


love your taste as well buddy, especially those blue seikos you have!!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I regret not getting one of these when they were new.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a good day folks👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼

Mido Ocean Star for now👍🏼

Front










Side









and back


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swap for lunch























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 today 
This one has quickly and unexpectedly become a favorite


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16122451


Wow  amazing shot  and an awesome diver as well


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Vintage today.

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Crystal Pepsi this morning. Have had this one just over a month and am incredibly happy with it. Really stunning in person, great dimensions and very comfortable bracelet.

Topper did a great job with this Zodiac collab. Very happy I picked one up.

Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday folks👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Newest addition! And first quartz in the collection 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Happy Thursday folks
> 
> View attachment 16124331


 that's nice


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> that's nice


Thank you Jeep99????


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again........


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

No substitute for a rubber dive strap. The only Tropic strap is a Tropic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Evening switch to my DS Super PH500. Been wearing it on this Forstner Komfit JB mesh.

Love the vintage vibe and comfort this combo has.

Have a great one!



































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

kca said:


> Evening switch to my DS Super PH500. Been wearing it on this Forstner Komfit JB mesh.
> 
> Love the vintage vibe and comfort this combo has.
> 
> ...


Is this the wide version mesh? I just ordered one. I currently have the smaller version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

omegagmt said:


> Is this the wide version mesh? I just ordered one. I currently have the smaller version.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is. I really like it.

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wheels on the bus go round & round.........


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday 😍😀😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

oops


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Been wearing this one since it came in today.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Alpinist paired with its Seiko D3A7AB oyster strap










Jan Raymund @ instagram.com/janwatch3s


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cincinnati watch
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Disney Day


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

SLA045


----------



## Namotu (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 today


























I've been grabbing this one more than any other watch.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Seiko Saturday, anyone?










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Deep Blue pepsi









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

MIL-spec










Jan Raymund @ instagram.com/janwatch3s


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Same as yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

RLG Atlanticus


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monday blues (splash of yellow) for today























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker  today. Lots of watch for the $. Digging this one.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Follow me in IG: watches_n_food









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Charmex Swiss Military Sea Wolf 1000m. Been wearing this a lot more after changing out the stock rubber. Tough as nails 1000m quartz chrono.

It's thick but to me it wears smaller than it's 44mm diameter.

Have a great one!


































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Hiding out in the hedges waiting for the mailman for my newest diver delivery ..


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

On vintage bor...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Citizen Eco-Drive ProMaster Diver for today.

It's a lovely watch, my only gold tone diver, and has quickly become a favourite.

It's on a dark green custom leather strap with the original buckle.









September 21, 2021: #citizenwatch #ecodrive #divewatch #solarwatch #solardiver #shorts #watchshorts


This Citizen Eco-Drive ProMaster Diver for today. It's a lovely watch, my only gold tone diver, and has quickly become a favourite. It's on a dark green cust...




youtube.com













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Yema LE Mario Andretti









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The 7548 GRAIL has arrived. Produced in very limited quantity, December 1984


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday folks 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Scurfa Treasure seeker. Have a great one!


























Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@kca I've got mine on now too


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> @kca I've got mine on now too
> View attachment 16134236
> View attachment 16134238
> View attachment 16134239
> ...


Looks great! Scurfa did a fantastic job with these.

Really loving mine. Just noticed my date is a day ahead. My eyesight is getting to the point where unless lighting conditions are perfect I can't really read it at a glance without reading glasses. As a result I don't really bother checking it much anymore. Haha

Enjoy the TS!

Might as well add a pic with the date fixed 










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

dr.Timeline said:


> 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)
> ...


Great shot! Watch isn't too bad either.

That's a beauty!

Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Marloe Morar Sands


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely Citizen Promaster Automatic Diver's for today.

It's a beautiful but robust watch, wearing somewhat smaller than the paper size suggests. I like the red accents which break the monotony of the blue and offer a bit of colour to an otherwise toolish looking watch.

Wrist roll: September 22, 2021: #citizendiver #promaster #fugu #automaticwatch #shorts #watchshorts #divewatch









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Everyday dilemma as a watch to wear today🤔


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CITIZEN NY0097-87A Promaster Fugu Asia Limited Edition 30th Anniversary Watch


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

rafy1 said:


>


Great looking watch, but the picture got cut off,
and sends to a weird link.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dufrane Barton Springs on rollball strapcode brace
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

PAM973 today, such a terrific watch









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tro_jan said:


> The 7548 GRAIL has arrived. Produced in very limited quantity, December 1984


Wow!

Congratulations.

That's a wonderful looking Seiko.

What a color!!!


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

GD 400.. Don't wear this one a ton but it puts a smile on my face whenever I do.

I like pretty much everything about this model but the display is probably my favorite part.

Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

Just got this on back with a new crown tube installed. Just in time for fly-fishing in Montana!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The "Pepsi" 7002-7039 transitional diver, mounted on its model-designated -and equally elusive - 4233ZG oyster bracelet.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This bright Citizen Quartz ProMaster Diver's for this Thursday!

It's a bright, colourful, fun, compact watch. Ideal for smaller wrists like mine, the bump of the depth sensor is always a conversation starter.

Wrist roll: September 23, 2021: #citizenwatch #promaster #quartzdiver #analogdepthsensor #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Modded seiko SKX007





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Zodiac Seawolf GMT Crystal Topper Edition. Love that bezel and dial!

Have a great one!


















Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Today, I finally switched watches (after wearing the "honey" Scurfa for 3 days).
And I switched it for its big brother, the "blacked-out" Scurfa  
Very happy with both of these beauties!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

C3 009/100









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😀 Thursday 😷✌🏼🖖🏼. Circula Aquasport on Barton Elite Silicone straps.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Photo for another thread so gotta spread it around...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

1999 Bulova Marine Star today. Cheers


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Switched to a new arrival that just landed a couple of hours ago.

By far the fanciest/dressiest looking G-SHOCK I have owned even compared to the stainless full
metal square and blue half metal square I previously owned.

Should be another metal G landing tomorrow so my apologies in advance for my recent spamming of the thread with non divers. Haha

Have a great one!











































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Kamasu today. Been wearing this one a lot lately.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis Chrono Pro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Today's watch is a unique watch in my collection for many reasons, the first of which is the name, the Edox Delfin - The Original Water Champion. This is the open heart version of the watch.

Now let me count the ways this is unique: the long name; my only open heart diver/sports/Swiss; maximum lines of text on the dial; dive rated watch without a timing/rotating bezel.

It's a lovely watch with a lot of detail, and undeniably large-wearing. While it's not an integrated bracelet design, it looks and feels like one; it wouldn't look as good on anything other than this bracelet.

Wrist roll: September 24, 2021: #edoxdelfin #delfinoriginal #waterchampion #openheartwatch #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;] Yesterday it was raining, today the rainbow came out


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Wow!
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Cool color. Feels like menthol.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday cheers 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

As promised, another new arrival hot off the UPS truck. Please disregard the time discrepancies. I was so excited I didn't realize it was set for the wrong time zone.

Foolishly sold my black camo ti square a while ago and have missed it. Being a blue guy this one's right up my alley.

Always love the way the light plays with the bezels of these things. Go from looking matte then the light hits and blue ip shines through.

Another great transaction with Rob at Topper. I've had too many to count at this point but it's always awesome dealing with him and the team at Topper's.

Nice surprised to see my first piece of G-Shock swag was included in the box 

Have a great one!












































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Promaster


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16139154


A absolute bloody Pearler Clive!!!!
I'll swap you my old 600 Ploprof for it..( kidding)
It is just getting better with age..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Amfibia









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The Helm Vanuatu...on whiskey reddish-brown leather...a great match
(picking up that color in the hour markers and second hand)
Hard to get, but worth the wait. And Matt is great, answered emails, and helped me.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Another who waited patiently for a new battery.










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Helson









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Go Cards!


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

H2O









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Fresh out of the box... (no modifications yet 😂) Just love that new watch smell! lol


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early Sunday morning cheers 👋🏼🥱😴


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

mydemise said:


>


Nice sunburst grey dial.
I've been thinking of the spb143 or this one or the Halios Seaforth grey
for some time now. Love that color. 
Is the sunburst grey dial amazing in person?
Thanks
---
I may end up getting one of the new Seaforth4s and let the grey slip away.


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.











Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

honeymoon phase









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The Smiths Caribbean all yellow for Sunday morning























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> The Smiths Caribbean all yellow for Sunday morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the colour 😍👍🏼


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Omega for Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Merienda cena with the versatile SBDC061/ SPB077


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday greetings 👋🏼🙏🏼😊😷🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The 3 gold-accented hands and brand at the 12 look great with the sunburst green.
I prefer to wear this on a dark brown leather strap from Direnzo
which combines great with the green dial.
And of course, the sunburst doesn't really come through in my pics,
but it is AMAZING to look at in person.


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Relo60 said:


> Love the colour 😍👍🏼


Thanks - looks like Timefactors did a great job with this yellow sunburst.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Monster


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Lazy Sunday swap to polished sumo on yellow tropic strap























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Imbiton What besides the yellow second hand is modded?
And who did it for you? The yellow second hand and the yellow rubber strap
give it a whole different look.


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> @Imbiton What besides the yellow second hand is modded?
> And who did it for you? The yellow second hand and the yellow rubber strap
> give it a whole different look.


Hey man -Hope all is good. This one I bought modded with the sapphire, ceramic lume bezel insert and came with a strapcode o-boyer. All I did was swap the seconds hand to this bold yellow (not lumed) - Hands - BOLD Second Hands and then I polished the rest of the case and bracelet. The yellow tropic came with the Smiths Caribbean yellow. As you know, it's fun to mod seikos. I prefer a seconds stem hand that is fully colored (white, orange,, yellow etc.. and not metallic chrome). It's easy to get polished locally with a jeweler, but lately, it's been a challenge to find someone locally to swap hands or sapphire.

Cheers!























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Scurfa Treasure Seeker


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This guy, Elshan, the owner of Zelos, is doing something right !
I love his Swordfish line and they are all so different and amazing.
This is the one that started off my relationship with him and his brand:
I love this forged carbon color + texture and gold gilt hands!





























Bonus from yesterday, the green 40 showing the green bezel insert and gold gilt hands
(his best green version for sure, imo)


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Real top diver


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Smithsj716 (May 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Smtihs Caribbean blue monday






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Citizen Promaster BN0151-09L today. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ViaHF (Aug 2, 2019)

GSAR 41mm. Left hand mod, domed crystal, ruby blasted. Mods done by Wilson Watch Works. New NATO, not settled yet.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday folks 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## zephyrus17 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## ViaHF (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/kwJnZnw


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Titanium monster..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Took it off the original genuine SS bracelet, and onto the rubber that came with it... 

Just for a change...

It too, is amazingly comfortable...
Well done Marathon!


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

PAM 372 at 613 am


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Trying the maranez on blue tropic
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

👋🏼👋🏼😊👋🏼Tuesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSamich9 (Jun 3, 2018)

Got some desk diving in today.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dufrane Barton Springs on strapcode rollball for Wednesday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

love those cases without any crown guards!! and the dials as well. Enjoy. 



mydemise said:


> View attachment 16149270
> View attachment 16149271
> View attachment 16149277
> View attachment 16149276
> ...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The Traska Freediver
SOOO good. Simple, but elegant.





























Also, I really like the grey dial.
It's one of the best I've seen!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black 










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Tactical frog










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Dtn8 (Dec 29, 2017)

Maranez Samui Army


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Titanium MRK


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16150765


BEAUTIFUL picture!!
Love the matching umbrella and the drops of water in the background.
I appreciate a great picture...I just haven't YET figured out how to 
regularly take them.


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The Islander 04, one of Marc's best models!!
(embossed/raised bezel insert, clean black dial, 
awesome hands, and silver minute markers)

I "fancied it up" with a tremendous Strapcode Endmill "president" bracelet
that really completes the look.

[The only thing I don't like is that the domed sapphire crystal sometimes glares/shows as a line across the dial]


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Went with yellow this Thursday morning
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Remote working allows midday swap and try different bracelets






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> Remote working allows midday swap and try different bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't look like you're working too hard, 
unless you are a pool maintenance man 
or a dog walker 
But yeah, switching in the middle of the day
to wear a 2nd watch is something I like to do too sometimes.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> You don't look like you're working too hard,
> unless you are a pool maintenance man
> or a dog walker
> But yeah, switching in the middle of the day
> to wear a 2nd watch is something I like to do too sometimes.


i am a dog walker indeed as a source of income (fantasy anyway) with a PHd on poolside surveillance


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Welcome October!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

This one's getting alot of wrist time lately... 

Even if the date is wrong...  It just shows how often I have to take it off to adjust the time... Never!


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/0G6NbCQ


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Fluo day


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Hamilton









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spherejdesign (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Spherejdesign (Aug 28, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16152518


So rare


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Spherejdesign said:


> So rare


Not many on here, maybe another one I think.


----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16152613


You always have such great pics!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Smiths Caribbean blue Oct. 1























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 16152852


WOAHO!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jovani said:


>


All I have to say about "coffee day", is that "a day without coffee, is a fast day!"
-----
All of the talk and excitement about the new Zelos launch last night made me
decide to put on the lovely Timascus blue meteorite ti swordfish42 on Helm leather
I tried to get enough of a close-up to show the amazing dial and bezel insert:




































and saving the best for last, here is a killer, really good pic
(and yes, I know that it's the 1st and not the 31st...so what!):


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## trouble (Oct 30, 2009)

Cinema time


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday cheers 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DML58 (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

HAGWE All









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A hard to find, vintage orange 6309-729B diver


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

🌊🌊🌊


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Vintage goodness 🤍 have a good day!


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Morning with Ollech C-1000 and she who wants food.






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 today. 
Have a great weekend


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Squale 69 matic on first generation strapcode polished super engineer























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fall vibes with the Avidiver


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday cheers 😀😷👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

One more Seamaster


----------



## Dietzster (Aug 21, 2020)

Nice pieces in here for sure, wow


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Fall vibes with the Avidiver


I'm still considering getting the blue version in the future.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## zephyrus17 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

7548-7009 SQ Diver from August 1984, in collector's condition


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Titanium MRK


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Longines Hydro Conquest and Breitling Super Ocean 36


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I love that both of you changed the strap/bracelet on your black Omega.
I am thinking of doing the same thing when I hopefully get the SMP300 blue 
in a couple of months, and pair it with the Uncle Seiko 1450.








US1450 Bracelet (Omega Seamaster 300m)


Uncle's notes The most sought after bracelet by vintage Speedmaster collectors is undoubtedly the 1450. It's been called the "Holy Grail" of all Omega bracelets, and once you try it on you understand why. And of course we all know that I made the US1450 so that no one has to go into debt to own...




www.uncleseiko.com





There is something about the standard Seamaster300 bracelet that I don't like
(maybe the lack of a taper...not sure)
Both of yours look GREAT.


oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16155812
> View attachment 16155813
> View attachment 16155814
> View attachment 16155815
> ...





fish70 said:


> One more Seamaster
> 
> View attachment 16155826


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Morning scrambled eggs ;]


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

lysolek007 said:


> Morning scrambled eggs ;]
> View attachment 16156333


BEST creative picture I've seen in a while 

(what is the black in the background...that looks good too)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sumo Sunday






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

watchman600 said:


> BEST creative picture I've seen in a while
> 
> (what is the black in the background...that looks good too)


Thanks very much bro 👊🍻🍻🍻


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

New strap new life ⌚👌


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Seamaster Sunday


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This was the best "impulse purchase" I think I ever made!
I was looking on the website, I saw it, 
and I said "WOAHO, I am getting this!"
It is SOOO nice.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> I love that both of you changed the strap/bracelet on your black Omega.
> I am thinking of doing the same thing when I hopefully get the SMP300 blue
> in a couple of months, and pair it with the Uncle Seiko 1450.
> 
> ...


Thank you kindly 😃👍🏽!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Monster


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Superocean









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Underwater shot - releasing the super-cool robot pool vacuum. 










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Straton Tourer GMT with AMAZING blue dial
(the only "problem" is that the GMT function which I don't really need anyway doesn't work. It does not move 1 hour every hour, like it is supposed to!
Perhaps, I just can't figure out how to "set it" so that it starts moving correctly.
I wrote the owner weeks ago, with pictures, but he still HASN'T replied)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

After wearing 40mm watches, this h2o orca at 300 grams feels massive
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Still enjoying this. Atticus Icarus...










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/kwJnZnw


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tuesday goes to the sweet American teddy bear's (docvail) creation on shark mesh.






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Diving deep into a cup of coffee.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

This POS. Lol.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

This POS. Lol. 
View attachment 16160906


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

This POS. Lol. 
View attachment 16160906


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Sophie is wearing a 6105-8000 homage - under the wrist:


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

CDSSPH500m aka Certina DS Super PH500m 

Have a great one!


































Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Remote, work from home facilitating afternoon swap to a traded-in h2o navale after sacrificing an h2o orca (traded-out)
























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

Neptune III


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko "Tubbataha" Monster


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Trying it out on a Hirsch Tiger hybrid strap for a while.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday cheers 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA I today.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JoeJoester (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

This finally. SEL instruments D42. Exceeds expectations 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Helson navy blue sharkmaster 300 on shark-mesh bracelet
(seems like a great quality watch...
worth the wait to get exactly the model I wanted)


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Been wearing this one all weekend and week


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More H2o navale Thursday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

👋🏼😊😷Thursday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

This one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SM


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Stroll with the dog and the armida a1-42mm on BoR






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

DW-8250YU-9T Frogman '99 AIR DIVER'S FROGMAN 05/1999


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Just landed a little while ago. I’ve wanted to add a Boldr for quite some time now but never pulled the trigger until now.

Can’t remember if this is my first meca-quartz movement or not but it’s definitely the only one in my current collection.

Me likey

Have a great one!


















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 16165306


LOVE the picture (with the turtle and everything)!
I have the same configuration: 
Seiko shark turtle with Strapcode bandoleer bracelet!
They go GREAT together. You have the form fitting one though.
I decided to go with the straight one, so I could theoretically use it
on other watches. Amazing blue dynamic dial.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> LOVE the picture (with the turtle and everything)!
> I have the same configuration:
> Seiko shark turtle with Strapcode bandoleer bracelet!
> They go GREAT together. You have the form fitting one though.
> ...


Thank you so much, I appreciate it. Yes, I love this bracelet on the Turtle! 🐢👊🏻


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16162334
> View attachment 16162335


Not the cool version that Lysolek007 has.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The Legend..is Legend


----------



## JoeJoester (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

This one. HAQ and Ti = I can ride with it











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

Happy Friday


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Sticking with the new guy. So much I’m liking about this one. 

Initially thought I would have preferred if it came with the matte blue dial used on their other field watches but the sunburst blue is really nice.

Aging myself here but, I’m loving the 6 o’clock date I can actually read without a magnifier or glasses. 

I’m definitely a fan of this one.

Have a great Friday people!


















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Steinhard LE 007









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wearing the Cincinnati diver Friday morning























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Can I join in please? I’ve got my 300M badge but that’s all.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Cheers to all 👋🏼👋🏼😀😷🖖🏼


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> Wearing the Cincinnati diver Friday morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

My wife and I are headed to the new Bond movie today, so this seemed like the appropriate watch for the day.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Kamasu today.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

For the weekend


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

*







*


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Skx07 mod with mesh and skydome sapphire






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vero Ridge Trail on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Vero Ridge Trail on DrunkArtStraps canvas


this dial, is as as clean they come. enjoy!


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yesterday left the Tudor Black Bay GMT and at the right wrist the Longines Hydro Conquest:


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Today my wife and I with Longines-partnerlook:


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Vintage VDB

Regards

Ren











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Smiths Caribbean C-1000
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Another new arrival. Another non diver. Sorry guys. Pulled the trigger on this Dumoreau DM01 within minutes of watching Bruce Williams’ review on Thursday. I hadn’t seen anything on this watch until I caught his video.

Super speedy shipment. Left CA the day I ordered it and arrived at my house in the Boston burbs this afternoon.

I’ve been wanting to add an “inspired” integrated bracelet watch for a bit but nothing really clicked until I saw this. Bonus it’s assembled in CA and price was right  First impressions are very good, especially considering the price. I really like the channels on the case sides. Nice touch.

Have a great one!



























































Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Beautiful grey dial watch. We call it the "pizza watch" because of the hour markers.
I asked my daughter which one should I wear, and she chose the Traska!


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Tag, you're it...
Now try and catch me...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Wearing my Aquaracer today!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SNZH Sunday


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday greetings 👋🏼😊🙏🏼😷🖖🏼


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

With a morning flight tomorrow, this is the only action this guy is seeing...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Imbiton Congrats on 5000 posts !
You are one of the people who make these forums GREAT.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> @Imbiton Congrats on 5000 posts !
> You are one of the people who make these forums GREAT.


Thank you, I had not noticed (nor counting), let's just say I give credit to this addiction for the volume. You are on track next! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> @Imbiton Congrats on 5000 posts !
> You are one of the people who make these forums GREAT.


Thank you, I had not noticed (nor counting), let's just say I give credit to this addiction for the volume. You are on track next! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

Still on the scurfa









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

Doxa Milshark 5000T


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Titanium


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Day02 with the DM01. Have a great one!


























Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/hPI9045


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## berserkkw (Jan 29, 2013)

CWC RN Diver 1983 Reissue


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

All the best 
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

ncmoto said:


> http://imgur.com/hPI9045


Interesting strap. Did it come with the watch?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-42mm with strapcode BoR for Monday morning blue
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PloProf


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

PAM 289


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Still at Starbucks!!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

One more time before this one moves on to another wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II today. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wolbrook Skindiver on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Deep


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange POSEIDON


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

One of my first awesome divers! Love the sunburst blue dial.
Love the red and white minute markers (which some watches just leave blank)
Love the hands, and it's GREAT on this very comfortable blue rubber strap.






























and bonus Zelos swordfish meteor blue timascus (enlarge the pic to see detailed dial)


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.work work























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## badams1 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## Dtn8 (Dec 29, 2017)

Not exactly right now but last week taking some down time off grid.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 being challenged by a pumpkin


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Bronze kind of day









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Tudor Black Bay GMT. A kind of a hybrid of diver and pilot's watch.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

S23611j1… 🐟


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

First Tudor Pelagos For me


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

It'll be my new Trident Ti for a few days


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

..


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

*Isn't this a diver-thread?*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Absolutely stunned about how comfortable this watch is!

Never been a fan of anything other than bracelets, but the thickness and structure of this silicone strap are keeping the top heavy watch firmly attached to the wrist while at the same time being extremely comfortable.

This really is the ultimate understated and under the radar OMEGA watch. Too bad they removed the date on the new titanium ones. It made the steel ones really hard to find. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Dukie (Oct 18, 2016)

50s Hanhart 417 ES Flyback chronograph. The original and it feels GREAT! Review this Friday on Youtube – Channel Caseback Watches ;-)


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday cheers 😀😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Hammerhead 
[Can't touch this]










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Hike


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

WatchDialOrange said:


> First Tudor Pelagos For me
> 
> View attachment 16175572


Congrats!
It's a nice looking watch...and I love the color!
(I'm still trying to get a Nodus Avalon lazurite blue
that is supposed to be a very similar blue).
I just wish that it said ONLY:
Pelagos
Chronometer
at the bottom...2 lines instead of F I V E.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16176175


Mine is on too...for a 2nd day in a row!
It just didn't want to come off 
Very comfortable on a blue vulcanized rubber strap.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Something shiny today!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker 
Cheers


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Smiths Caribbean


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

watchman600 said:


> Congrats!
> It's a nice looking watch...and I love the color!
> (I'm still trying to get a Nodus Avalon lazurite blue
> that is supposed to be a very similar blue).
> ...


Thanks ! I don't really notice the extra writings on the dial when I wear it. .


----------



## itsjay (Sep 2, 2021)

Wearing my latest pick up. Loving the Deco Timer and it's Milanese band. Amazing value for $1250.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Titanium Duratect MRK


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Seiko









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PloProf


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Not a diver, it's just an Atlantic beachboy with a delicious bracelet























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

mydemise said:


> Smiths Caribbean
> 
> View attachment 16177612
> View attachment 16177615
> View attachment 16177616


Do you like it as much as some of us? 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> Do you like it as much as some of us?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I sure do. As you know I love these Caribbeans- I have the Jenny re-issue and the Zorretto Jota you got me into- and this Smiths may be the best one yet. After seeing all the pics of your yellow Caribbean I just had to get one myself. Do I wish it was 42mm? Maybe- but this watch is nice as is, there isn't much else I would change. The height/thickness doesn't bother me, I dont even notice it on wrist and the crystal is very nice. Even the movement is cool with me because out of all my watches its the only Miyota 9015 I have in the collection, seems fine so far. I'm going to put in on the timegrapher tonight so we shall see. I know you appreciate a nice beads of rice bracelet as much as anyone- it's silky smooth and I love it. So yes, I am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I got the blues...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Morning watch😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Testing the Ti DLC on leather. I think it works 🤔


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@jkpa I think it will be WAY better on the all black hybrid rubber strap.
I think the black case "is made for" the completely "blacked-out" look. But have fun.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

This just arrive in time to match the fall colors!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

CW Monte Carlo









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Muhle Glashutte Seabattalion









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

And again


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday 😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The NTH Amphion vintage gilt...his very BEST model, imo.
LOVE the gold on black. And the bracelet is very good too.
It's a 40mm, and you know what? Even though I usually like a 42mm,
it's nice to have the variety and look of a 40mm on my wrist too


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The ollech wajs C-1000























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Oct 28, 2010)

My new favorite...


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

New strap ;]


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Smoking reefer
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Waffle House Date with the boss


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A little yard work today with the Pam973 and preparing for our new arrival later this week


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day two with the Seiko SKX009 on Strapcode Super Jubilee.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A day in the mud and some yard work later.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Caribbean Sunday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Going back to the 1980s Timex Red Dot Diver. Bought it new back in the 80s. One of my most treasured watches. I think it cost me $25. It still has its original rubber strap. The amount of joy I get from this watch is priceless.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#AquaTerra #LosAngeles 







*


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Smiths Caribbean 1000


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Darth


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Time for The Stones!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Amfibia









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue dart monday with bronze benarus
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Tudor Pelagos in Laguna Beach , CA


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Eugene Hot said:


> View attachment 16186298


Wow… which model is this, sir?


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorer


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Tudor Pelagos in Laguna Beach , CA
> 
> 
> View attachment 16186468


What it's that structure in the background?


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Seiko Prospex olive green "grenade" king turtle for turtle Tuesday! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Non diver today.
Speedy Tuesday with Speedmaster Skywalker.


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

AN









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Diesels said:


> What it's that structure in the background?


They call this Pirate Tower


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16187634


Wow.. Superb!! 😘


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako I today. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday folks.😊😷🖖🏼 Such a beautiful day 👍🏼


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker today


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)

Omega Seamaster Chronograph


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

"Smurf" Sport Diver with the Made in Japan dial


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

SM bronze









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The beauty of bronze









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

It’s a 6105 Wednesday for me…..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako I again today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The Islander 04 (his BEST model imo)
AND the AMAZING Strapcode Endmill (president) bracelet...
It seems almost like wearing a bracelet that is also a watch
(they go perfect together!)

I just changed watches now, almost 3 days later.





































And a bonus creative pic by my daughter:


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

62mas mod


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/BdO2VJN


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PloProf on grill duty


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monday-thursday with this onebtrying all bracelets/rubber strap possibilities
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Just got this and really happy with it.


----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

Special Edition


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Going with the Seiko today. Call me crazy but I actually prefer the case to my Squale. It's thinner profile and narrow lugs make it look meaner and more muscular in my opinion. Unfortunately the finishing is no where near the Squale.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Getting some wear on the Tudor


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Doxa


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Jimrude (Sep 13, 2016)

Citizen BN0201 on Helm RS-2 orange rubber strap


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Jp3020-56e aquamount


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Hamilton









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

O&O Humboldt.


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;] 🔦


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More benarus bronze this Friday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

New arrival


----------



## kavants (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16193575


Another awesome shot. Well done!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


What’s the story behind the miles/km on the dial?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The "S" in Seiko stands for Salmon.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

AN









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko 5 Sports
Brian May Limited Edition


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o navale on shark mesh
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy weekend folks 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

BogdanS said:


> What’s the story behind the miles/km on the dial?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's just a playful dial created by one of the brotherhood members. Just used instead of meters/feet.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Ball NEDU  with Tritium


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306-7001











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I like this sunburst green dial on the dark brown leather strap.
It gives it a little more personality


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The zero patina bronze h2o orca
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite Turtle for the afternoon


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Peace to all😊😷🙏🏼✌🏼


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II yesterday and today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Gmt


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Imbiton said:


> The zero patina bronze h2o orca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you thought about polishing it? Patina can look good, but that would look great polished.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

yes, this one was polished and then I just applied brasso prior to these pictures. It then starts the patina process here are the before and after the brasso


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Sawtooth Sunday. One of my first purchases after discovering this place, at the start of all this madness  

Have a great one!

Cheers,

Casey











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

kca said:


> Sawtooth Sunday. One of my first purchases after discovering this place, at the start of all this madness
> 
> Have a great one!
> 
> ...


Wish I’d kept mine!!! These are rarely seen….🥲


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OMEGA SMP #LosAngeles







*


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Orthos Commander 300 to ward off the Monday blues. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Old school SMPC today.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## dziodzio (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

I love visually moving from the sunburst dial to radial brush inner timing bezel to the high polish outer decompression ring


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


>


Great dial on that one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dan01 said:


> Great dial on that one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

A SeL kind of morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Rainy blue monday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Nereus Santiago


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday guys👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Smiths Caribbean
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Coffee date with Mrs Deepsea03


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuesday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seiko 5 SRPD65K3


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2O orca dress, bronze dial, leather for home office
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

RW Freelancer,


----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)

Omega Seamaster 2531.80 James Bond edition


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Just out of service...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Shield Pascal


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Freelancing it up again today, with “Ike the pup😊


----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)

Omega Seamaster James Bond edition


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀😊👋🏼👋🏼😷Thursday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Ramen


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New guy. Scurfa D1 proto. Landed last night. Dial is not at all what I was expecting from pics and Scurfa YouTube clip. Color shifts are pretty radical in all senses of the word  Haha

Have a great night!






















































































Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I haven't been in such a "picture-taking mood" lately.
But here are a couple of nice ones I took a few days ago.
This watch is AWESOME and one of my best.
---
I've really been enjoying the rotation of watches. 
I had on the Zelos swordfish whirlpool blue titanium for a couple of days
and now the Scurfa treasure seeker honey yellow for the last 2 days.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

There's a warm slice of apple pie buried under that vanilla ice cream! 🍏🥧🍦😁


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Halloween


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 16203963
> View attachment 16203964
> View attachment 16204119
> View attachment 16204967


That Seiko SPB241 has got on one of my Grand Seiko SBGW231 straps...the only ones that I own that are 19mm...thought the orangy/cognac colored Crocodile Leather looked good on this Creamy/champagne dial


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

The SM300MC today.... (I really want to go diving... soon...)


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## raditzer (Dec 28, 2010)

Honeymoon phase!


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Friday lunch break with armida a1-42mm polished on BoR
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one for the last 3 days, but I've too busy to post with the new job.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Speedmaster 1957 Broad Arrow…and “Ike” the pup.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Morning and afternoon rotation. Cheers 😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

The “Green Hornet” SPB031 Sumo 50th Anni..


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress , inner bronze























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Kermit x Z Hulk 😅


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

ds760476 said:


> View attachment 16206785


Diver?


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Maybe wearing this for the last time before it goes up for sale


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀😊😷Saturday 👋🏼👋🏼🖖🏼


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

Rusky business


http://imgur.com/vPZMoY1


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16209860


COOL pic!
---
I'm still not in a picture-taking mood, but I have on the WAY underrated
Richard LeGrand Oceanfarer sunburst navy blue with a 
navy blue nato strap with a white line in the middle that matches the hands.
Maybe I will take a few pics later.


----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

Marloe









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bronzo for Halloween morning.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## nagena (May 27, 2021)

TS









Отправлено с моего SM-F926B через Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Smith Caribbean Sunday ⅕









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started Sunday with the Pam973 on the OP Mil green rubber 
Have a great Halloween Sunday


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

CW C60 GMT…


----------



## ELCID86 (Jun 27, 2015)

Shawn in VA (USA)


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Kamasu for the past week!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Happy Halloween


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the orange DiverOne gloss this evening for Halloween 









Happy Halloween from our family to yours


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Long day...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Blue Caribbean Monday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bluewatchmonday with the navy blue Scurfa Treasure Seeker. This one is Paul’s best yet, solid and still a proper dive watch but much more refined and so well finished for the $. 

Have a great week. 
B


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Chronomat Evo…


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday cheers 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷😇🖖🏼


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon swap to the Benarus sea snake























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

LHD…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/0G6NbCQ


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

kritameth said:


> View attachment 16213037


Great looking watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

atlbbqguy said:


> Great looking watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

SeL with some new isofrane style shoes











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Dive watch forum it is👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DrDisconnects (Nov 3, 2021)

Steinhart 41 black Ocean One Ceramic









Sent from my T790W using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Another day with the benarus sea snake
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Desk diving 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Most definitely NOT a diver today.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Alox blasted monster


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

It’s a Sinn EZM1 kind of day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Thursday morning with benarus.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Gradient blue


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Jenny Caribbean 300


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/4fvIkyN


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

On day 2 of Deepavali, I am wearing the 41.5mm Oris Aquis Date upcycle. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Yema Superman Heritage Blue


----------



## @marruciic (Oct 20, 2021)

New for me. 
Since the total drop-off in the price - Aragon Hiro with fully lumed display. 
Watch for the Summer 2022


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Raining cats&dogs this morning























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

So it is a Froggy Friday, after all. Chilling by my dive ditch with friends and family!! All as One, COVID who?!! 😱😇😅


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Proto photo Friday  Have a great one!















































Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)

Omega Seamaster James Bond Edition


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Fortis Friday with the B-42 Marinemaster


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday cheers 😊👍🏼👋🏼😷🖖🏼


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Another day at the office.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

LHD…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RZE Endeavour on their tropic. I like it much better on this strap than the titanium bracelet


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

date night last night and same watch today


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FBach (Jul 23, 2020)

Another new fave...









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Dive bezel works great for timing pickles!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

NTH DevilRey
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Sinn 103 Acrylic.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Certina DS PH200M


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swap to ollech on yellow
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

GS SBGH255


----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

This just came in the other day but work was busy so finally able to reunite the family:


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

ceebee said:


> View attachment 16223605
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is a stunner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Dan01 said:


> That is a stunner
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Dan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The benarus Moray bronze, no date, blue sunburst, on FKM smooth rubber























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Makes people look twice


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

I find myself reaching for this one on Sundays. No rhyme or reason, but I like it.


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mrjlawl3r (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice fall day at the dog park. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

a


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Still with the proto. I’ve already lost many hours of my life staring at this thing without having any clue as to the time of day when I finally look away.

The dome and dial are just so…

Sorry, what was I saying ;-)

Have a great one!



























Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

New Longines...


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

This is the watch I wear the least often, as it is the only two tone watch I have and I'm more of a stainless steel fan. 

However, it is a watch I'll never part with as it was my father's watch.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to the yellow jolt on the ollech wajs pastel blue C Graph























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker for Bluewatchmonday


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday 👍🏼😊👋🏼😷🖖🏼


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## smilton (Nov 25, 2009)

Just picked this up off the sales forum. Had one, sold it, regretted it and when i saw it I decided to pull the trigger. It is the Zorreto Jota. Had a Crepas Cayman when they came out but flipped it for something else. If I could I would buy a Cayman again but they rarely come up for sale. Awesome watch. The Zorreto has unbelievable quality for the price point. The ETA 2824 is keeping time to within a couple seconds a day. Prefer it on a strap vs BOR bracelet.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Boom !!!!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/0G6NbCQ


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Weekend watch 

My instagram: @_otkupsatova









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuesday cheers👋🏼👋🏼😊😷👋🖖🏼 Mini T 🐢.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

deepsea03 said:


>


Still kicking myself for not picking one up..have my old 600's but love yours and another mates.
Hesitate and they are gone!!
Stella piece..
Dave


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

CWC - RN Diver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Boschett reef ranger ll,























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

Quick and Dirty:


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day folks 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/vOoNd19


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

11.11 morning with H2o navale on fkm rubber
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I know the date's wrong, but I didn't take a pic, today. However, it's Veterans Day in the US. I decided my only red/white/blue watch was appropriate for the occasion. It's on my wrist, now. And thanks to all who served.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon swap to the ZRC. No doubt I have always preferred thick hour/minute hands.






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

300t


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko again, refound watch affair.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tag Heuer Formula 1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Love this watch.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I haven't had a watch on my wrist for over a week!!!
and I REALLY MISS it.

I got some rash/red swelling/even yellow puss thing on the back of my wrist...
I saw a doctor and it's getting better, but it's been over a full week now.
I tried wearing one on my other wrist, 
but I banged it into a concrete wall the first day 
WEIRD, but I guess I just naturally compensate and negotiate through hallways and such when a watch is on my wrist normally...
and the opposite when it was new to be on the other wrist.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> I haven't had a watch on my wrist for over a week!!!
> and I REALLY MISS it.
> 
> I got some rash/red swelling/even yellow puss thing on the back of my wrist...
> ...


heal quickly watchman600 - we need you back here healthy.


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday cheers 😀😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas on this beautiful NC Fall day leaves . 

Happy Friday.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Yesterday and today 










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa Tgraph For the weekend


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## robert1326 (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Just received this beauty after a long hunt. TAG Aquaracer 500m with ceramic bezel. New and unworn! Swapped out the bracelet for a Hirsch performance rubber strap till I get it sized.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New Zodiac SSW53 Skin LE, love the symmetrical no date dial


----------



## Geequ (Oct 21, 2019)

Been wearing my new AT 38 and haven’t worn others for awhile, I think I found my fave watch for the time being.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Pontvs spearfish bronze for Saturday morning
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

LHD











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

First full day in the rotation…


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Took the family “exploring” today with the SubC Date.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson Tortuga


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tag Heuer Formula 1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Willard X on tropic rubber with deployment clasp:


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Doug's Tornek Rayville homage ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

💯


----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

300T on DAS


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tangerine/orange for breakfast























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## @marruciic (Oct 20, 2021)

Afternoon walk & companion : #Spinnaker [ Spinnaker *Bradner *SP-5062-22 ]


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

WOTD










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jaipal S. Khaira (Nov 5, 2012)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


LOL love the Rolex parody knock off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

First bit of snow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geequ (Oct 21, 2019)

In that new watch honeymoon phase


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Hydra hat blue Scurfa Treasure Seeker. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/uIghAyd


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonetto Cinturini ZULUDIVER 328


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monday morning is blue
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Limited Edition Topper Ninja


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Monday. 
Blue Scurfa Treasure Seeker today


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Finally, I got to wear a watch...
(after over a week with some swelling/rash/weird thing that I had to see a doctor for to get rid of).
There is still some redness, but it's below "the watch line" on the back of my wrist,
so I finally was able to wear a watch again. It's the simple stuff that we take for granted.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## It's Hedley (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

Seaplane Special Edition today.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko again









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Paradive 3 from MKII. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Karlskrona Hemlig


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

*







*


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKXA35, 1st Gen dial


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Today a new piece has arrived in the collection;]


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

Halfway through rewatching the film on Disney+, I just couldn't keep my eyes open last night.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The ZRC on strapcode super engineer ll for Tuesday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday folks 👍🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/fqn0VYJ


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## @marruciic (Oct 20, 2021)

Aragon Tuesday for me 
[ ARAGON® Hiro NH35, lime green ]


----------



## HondaDave (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)

My 009 on a Strapcode Super Engineer.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Sweet tooth? 🍩


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

shot a couple days ago but still on my wrist till incoming arrives later today.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Ollech wajs C-1000 this Wednesday morning
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Finn74 (Nov 3, 2021)

Desk diving


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas today. I love this combo and it seems well suited for the season


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa Tgraph


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pam973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas today. I love this combo and it seems well suited for the season


love it! wish I had larger wrists!


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Just arrived! Put it on a vintage ammo strap I made years ago.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Zodiac Sea Wolf GMT crystal Topper edition. One of my faves.

Have a great one!


















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dustytriumph said:


> love it! wish I had larger wrists!


It’s not that big honestly. My wrist is only 6.8”. It wears just like my Submariner. 
My friend just got one and his wrist a bit smaller than mine. 
Also keep in mind the close cell shot tend to make the watch appear bigger than it is. 

Cheers.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Dive Bezels and Lume good for timing things besides Deco Stops lol


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/0G6NbCQ


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The sky opened up again this morning and it's wet, wet, wet. 

Following this week's Tissot Tuesday with a Tissot Thursday. Following the vintage Seastar with a contemporary Seastar. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o navale on strapcode polished mesh























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

It's hard for me to capture the beauty of this dial, but I tried  :


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Just got this and very happy with it.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

afechete said:


> Just got this and very happy with it.


Hand wound? How thin is it?


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

Desk diving with three timezones.


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

aaceofspades said:


> Hand wound? How thin is it?


Yes, hand wound, not super thin at 13mm but not bad.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Cave Dweller









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Riding on Isoswiss Skinskan rubber today.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

good job capturing the beauty for indoor pictures. I bet it looks even better outdoors, perhaps? 


watchman600 said:


> It's hard for me to capture the beauty of this dial, but I tried  :
> View attachment 16245991
> View attachment 16246003
> View attachment 16246004
> ...


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

Helson Sharkmaster 300 Gilt


http://imgur.com/bnJFBt8


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Lovely *


  




*
*Chrono Longines HydroConquest*


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PloProf


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishtar (May 10, 2020)

deepsea03 said:


> PloProf


Incredible ! 

Envoyé de mon BBE100-4 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Ishtar said:


> Incredible !
> 
> Envoyé de mon BBE100-4 en utilisant Tapatalk


Cheers, have a great weekend


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The Smiths Caribbean yellow today, wrong date
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

deepsea03 said:


> PloProf


Great photo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

atlbbqguy said:


> Great photo!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, have a great weekend


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown on BOR.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

Gainfully employed as my rotation’s beater…


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Kamasu.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Transitional 7002-7020 200m Diver


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Nth angelic white devil
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tag Heuer Formula 1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> The Smiths Caribbean yellow today, wrong date
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking of getting this watch in black.
Can you please tell me how you like it,
and maybe a few more pictures including the lume?
Also, is the bezel insert ceramic...it doesn't seem to say on the website.








SMITHS CARIBBEAN 1000 PRS-55


NOW SOLD OUT Caribbean watches were very popular in the 1960s and had very high (for the time) water resistance and bold vibrant coloured dials. Introduced by the watch company Jenny (later to aquire Doxa in 1997), they were also made by several other companies, all using the Caribbean name. The...




www.timefactors.com




Thanks!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> I'm thinking of getting this watch in black.
> Can you please tell me how you like it,
> and maybe a few more pictures including the lume?
> Also, is the bezel insert ceramic...it doesn't seem to say on the website.
> ...


hey man. yes indeed. i think the bezel insert is sapphire or ceramic, but need to reconfirm. There is a thread here on the Smiths Caribbean here on WUS =New Smiths Caribbean Homage Coming - 40 mm; 1000 meters where others have taken better pics . Also, some other more informed fans have reviewed the watch Smiths Caribbean 1000- Review and pics here Pictures of the Caribbean yellow/blue and black dial and a review that shows the lume of the blue version =


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

IWC Aquatimer Chronograph "Darwin" Edition. "The first watch in IWC's history with a bronze case is a tribute to the spirit of discovery shown by Charles Darwin and to the expedition vessels of his era."


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> hey man. yes indeed. i think the bezel insert is sapphire or ceramic, but need to reconfirm. There is a thread here on the Smiths Caribbean here on WUS =New Smiths Caribbean Homage Coming - 40 mm; 1000 meters where others have taken better pics . Also, some other more informed fans have reviewed the watch Smiths Caribbean 1000- Review and pics here Pictures of the Caribbean yellow/blue and black dial and a review that shows the lume of the blue version =


I just went through ALL that information. Thanks!
I posted on the specific thread.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

V









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Sterile AF Snowflake Sub


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The swordfish stainless steel forged carbon,
an amazing watch...and one of the first few in my collection.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The granddaddy case of Seiko's current divers: 7548 Quartz Diver from 1981


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko Prospex SRPC44


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a pleasant Sunday 😊😷🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I wore rubber all weekend























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Sawtooth. Been getting this oldie but goodie on wrist more often recently. Never fails to put a smile on my face.

In hindsight, I probably should have just stopped after this one and the gen one orange Monster that were at the start of my trip down the rabbit hole. Haha

Have a great one!


















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Long walk and breakfast with my little buddy Magnus


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Red Seas Six Pounder


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Aquadive. 🤿


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Atticus Icarus.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis Classic Chrono 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/vOoNd19


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16253412


Love that strap... looks like wool.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Date night


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress blue on FKM smooth rubber
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

my "bug out" watch that I may have to use if people in the US dont start chillin out.....has everyone lost their freakin minds!?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday folks 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/BdO2VJN


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Late night flight...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1386paul (Mar 19, 2009)

SN009-g


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dufrane for a sunny Tuesday morning
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

🌈👈⌚👉🌈







🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Skindiver on Zodiac tropic rubber


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

We're going casual at work this week.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted rubber strap.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

GS Spring Drive


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A rare 60 degrees Fahrenheit in South Florida this morning























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

New arrival


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

With Thanksgiving nearly upon us, I gotta say I am extremely grateful for the value Paul packs into his watches. 

I’m even more grateful that he offers the Treasure Seeker in one of my favorite shades of blue. The more I wear this thing the more I love it.

My pup Callie approves too. She just had to come closer for a better look. 

Have a great one!



















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving from Herradura and Bentley.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## It's Hedley (Nov 11, 2021)

Yep...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The Helson sharkmaster 300 on a shark-mesh bracelet (perfect pairing):


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Vaer D5 Tropic


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Better light


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16258924


Do you like your Smiths a lot?
I ask because I'm about to get the black one on Sunday.
Thanks
(kind of wondering about the quality of the watch in general,
and the fit of the bracelet, and the enamel bezel insert in particular)


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> Do you like your Smiths a lot?
> I ask because I'm about to get the black one on Sunday.
> Thanks
> (kind of wondering about the quality of the watch in general,
> and the fit of the bracelet, and the enamel bezel insert in particular)


Yes I like it a lot. The bracelet is very comfortable and the bezel is tight but precise. The enamel insert looks great.
Just get it 👍


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving U.S. peeps. 🦃🍗🥧🍺


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)

Good morning. Got the wood stove going. Looking forward to some turkey.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thursday cheers 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Tudor BB 79220*

*


  




*


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to those in the USA! Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More ZRC today























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

PRS-22 ‘Speedbird’.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16258924


Great looking watch John. Always enjoy seeing this model. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## OneWayInstall (Apr 14, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Grab and go (because of the impressive PR)


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-42mm Friday morning. Under direct sun versus shade























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

BuBBle


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

It's going to be a Christopher Ward weekend:
c60 black on bracelet for me & the 
c60 forged carbon on black hybrid rubber strap for my son, who is visiting.
Maybe pictures of both together later...(sorry it's not a good time now).


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bernhardt Binnacle


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday cheers 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16261049


Great photo friend


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

Sinn U50 41mm. Function over form.


----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)

Omega Seamaster PO. Just got it in


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ducatiride1 (Mar 29, 2020)

First day on the slopes. 

Matt D.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Tudor Pelagos This weekend.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

_







_


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Kermit 16610LV









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Skindiver on Zodiac tropic rubber


nice pics. Which expresó machine do you use


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Colombia said:


> nice pics. Which expresó machine do you use


Hi
It’s the De'Longhi La Specialista


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

For this Saturday, this superb Seiko samurai!









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Ollech Ocean Graph Saturday morning






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Cheers to all 👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Bbq


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako I today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

Pelagos getting out from behind the desk this morning.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The turtle can't be far behind, can it? The anthracite turtle with a ghosted bezel mod for this Sunday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)

View attachment 16264415


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

For the outdoors


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lawnowerman (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Feeling rather uncomplicated with the simple Dark seals
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Sector Dive with a seafoam enamel dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Imbiton said:


> Feeling rather uncomplicated with the simple Dark seals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking sharp


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Looking sharp


thank you Jeep99dad (Brice) for selling me this one so smoothly and perfect packaging as you always do.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Precista PRS3 LE


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Aquamarine


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monday morning with Benarus Moray bronze
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

A blue unlike I have seen before and best seen in person. 

Blue can be matte blue can be a rich medium blue of the Pacific at sunset or a lighter, brighter blue that you'd see closer to shore at sunrise


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Sinn U1 DS repoting for duty.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker today


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

Non-Dive watch today.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

B









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Tw steel😁


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy 😊😷😀Tuesday 👋🏼👋🏼. Last day of November 😊


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monchard skytoucher on strapcode























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishintime (Sep 3, 2020)

Seiko Stargate skz323.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## stromberglarry4450 (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Tudor Pelagos and matching Bronco


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Another tw steel tonneau


----------



## Josh Lyman (May 7, 2014)

I received this in a secret santa watch exchange. The specs look decent for an entry level mechanical diver: Seiko NH35A movement with screw down crown, 200M WR, sapphire crystal, and rotating ceramic bezel. The sunburst dial is pretty decent too.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Is this watch too big for my wrist? 😁


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

wrong date ...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus sea snake morning























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)

November, 31 ...


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Brand new RZE Endeavor diver. Scratch resistant titanium case and bracelet. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Yema Navygraf Heritage


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday cheers 😄😷🎄🖖🏼


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306 from 1977.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Desk diving 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

atlbbqguy said:


> Desk diving
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An honorable pursuit!


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

STO GWSE KT for this WED. Have a great one!


















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dcreed (Nov 8, 2021)

100


----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

Wow, I am loving this little guy. Never had a watch pop some much in the light.


----------



## stromberglarry4450 (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Black tw steel tonneau 😁👍


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

kca said:


> STO GWSE KT for this WED. Have a great one!


You have a great one too, Casey. I love the Seiko shark turtle...
nice bracelet too. I wear mine on a strapcode bandoleer bracelet.
What does "STO GWSE" mean?

I'm guessing that KT stands for King Turtle...(I noticed the magnified date window).


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Photo for another thread so gotta spread it around.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Irreantum Magellan


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/EnXclIe




http://imgur.com/TLfa1ol


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Kamasu today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Feeling a little green today 😜


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jkpa said:


> View attachment 16266920


The dial on these is so so nice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Loving the seafoam dial of the new Nodus diver


----------



## stromberglarry4450 (Oct 16, 2021)

Okay...now its today!!LOL


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Ss tw steel 😁


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Today with Milanese Mesh


----------



## trouble (Oct 30, 2009)

Peak under the sweatshirt


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Trying out the new strap on my SPB147


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

Amazon special…$23.00.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

Taken Thursday but still on wrist.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Ss tw steel on its ss bracelet, all 250g of it "hahaha"
















Needed a bit of vintage diver time🤣🤣 you can only handle so much fashion watch🤣🤣


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Can’t get myself to take this lump of metal off my wrist, sow much in love with it.


















Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Willard today.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*LOUVER DIAL !!*


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## stromberglarry4450 (Oct 16, 2021)

Good Morning..My new acquisition to replace my older Speedy that I let go of..


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Bright day and in sun shot


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Glycine Incursore


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

My fashion watch week is almost at an end, so its time to move on to my real diver😊


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## JRF1 (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Well this happened today. I picked it up from my AD unexpectedly this afternoon and I’m so psyched. Size is great  
L2L isn’t an issue at all and my wrist is not even 7”. Wears better than the regular Pelagos I had before.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Well this happened today. I picked it up from my AD unexpectedly this afternoon and I’m so psyched. Size is great
> L2L isn’t an issue at all and my wrist is not even 7”. Wears better than the regular Pelagos I had before.


Wow, what a great pickup; and it looks great on you! Congratulations!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jack1775 said:


> Wow, what a great pickup; and it looks great on you! Congratulations!


Thanks  was definitely a happy surprise today. Very unexpected and wears better than i thought.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tag for Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

日曜日Kanji 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Chunkies.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

My New/Old Orca Torpedo:


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## stromberglarry4450 (Oct 16, 2021)

Happy Grand Prix day..


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson Sharkmaster 1000


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Can't have too many Seamasters in the thread!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What else ?
My new Pelagos MN21 ️


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday cheers 👋🏼😊😷🙏🏼🎄


----------



## Lab4Us (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

switching to this..cheap thrills


http://imgur.com/JwOmvT6




http://imgur.com/IY2IYKo


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunday twilight























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I freakin love this Pelagos, can’t get enough of it


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus sea snake Monday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

9937


----------



## stromberglarry4450 (Oct 16, 2021)

HAPPY Monday


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Obvious choice i guess 
Plus it’s perfect for Bluewatchmonday


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Pilot... the Big Pilot.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Obvious choice i guess
> Plus it’s perfect for Bluewatchmonday


Looks great! congrats 

Thanks for sharing. 

How do you like the strap? Going to keep it on that strap or swap to something else?

Enjoy!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Looks great! congrats
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


Thank you Boatswain  I love this strap. So my style and love the ease of use and how it wears. Suits the watch to a T. 
I may try a Quality grey nato on it and see about C&B single pass. I’ll also try a canvas singlepass but it may be overwhelming at the lugs once on the wrist


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> You have a great one too, Casey. I love the Seiko shark turtle...
> nice bracelet too. I wear mine on a strapcode bandoleer bracelet.
> What does "STO GWSE" mean?
> 
> I'm guessing that KT stands for King Turtle...(I noticed the magnified date window).


Sorry for the delayed reply. Just saw this now.

Thank you! 

You’re right about king turtle. STO GWSE = Save the Ocean Great White Shark Edition. Just my lame way of entertaining myself. Haha

I like wearing it on this strap code Angus J “Louis” bracelet BUT it’s really heavy. I like the look of that bandoleer bracelet a lot. Nice choice.

Zodiac Super Wolf today. 










Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306 on a Uncle Seiko 'Razor Wire' this really is an awesome bracelet...


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

MM300 on green.


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## stetz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/aYbMAfg


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Jp3020-05e the rubber version 😁


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress polished having its 5th year birthday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Is that a Helm leather watch strap?
I just bought a navy blue one, and it looks a lot like that.





Google Photos







photos.google.com




Thanks
I think Matt makes a really great leather watch strap...
I am wearing his whiskey reddish brown one right NOW 








LS1


HELM Watches LS1 Leather Strap



helmwatches.com


----------



## stromberglarry4450 (Oct 16, 2021)

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Citizen BN0151-09L today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mini Turtle today. Enjoy your Tuesday 👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼🎄


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Btiggemann (Dec 31, 2018)

I've been staring at the dial all day and never noticed the date was off. Totally ok with it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Couldn't decide tonight, do it both aquamounts🤣


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Installing navigational beacons for Santa's sleigh


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More H2o Orca
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Dates off because I shot this a little while ago. The honeymoon is not yet over and this newer acquisition is still on wrist.


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Doxa today, all day


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday cheers 😊😷🖖🏼✌🏼🎄


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

2254


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

RLG Atlanticus


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Blue watch, gray day...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Pelagos FXD but on a DrunkArtStraps singlepass canvas. I am digging this


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Pelagos FXD but on a DrunkArtStraps singlepass canvas. I am digging this


Loving that strap🤩👍


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Aquamount jp3020-05e 😊


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## stromberglarry4450 (Oct 16, 2021)

Good morning..


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Diving into a bit of snow this morning here in NJ


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the Pelagos FXD on the canvas singlepass and love the rugged look but it also wears so well.


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still wearing the Pelagos FXD on the canvas singlepass and love the rugged look but it also wears so well.


We should do a watches & Jeeps thread


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MarkKenyon said:


> We should do a watches & Jeeps thread


That’s be fun  public forum ?


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> That’s be fun  public forum ?


Sure!


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> Is that a Helm leather watch strap?
> I just bought a navy blue one, and it looks a lot like that.
> 
> 
> ...


I looks like the same shade of blue. My strap is thinner than the helm however. I picked it up on eBay. That helm looks like a killer strap.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MarkKenyon said:


> Sure!


Done


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

It's a yellow Thursday morning























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday 😊😷🖖🏼🎄⛄


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

thewatchidiot said:


>


FUN!

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> View attachment 16287801


I'm wearing this one NOW (on a vintage leather strap)
GREAT watch...love the sunburst green dial.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> It's a yellow Thursday morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT looking watch!
I really wanted the black...but I just got an email and it doesn't look like 
the black will be available on Sunday...like he originally told me it would.
I am going to have to be VERY patient...which stinks.
I was looking forward to getting it a few weeks ago...and then very soon.
...and now it's looking like a much longer wait. Oh well.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Monster


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The last two Masters!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

New Aquastar Deepstar II Blue Ray.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306-7001











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> GREAT looking watch!
> I really wanted the black...but I just got an email and it doesn't look like
> the black will be available on Sunday...like he originally told me it would.
> I am going to have to be VERY patient...which stinks.
> ...


Don't worry. One will show up eventually, although I think a significant percentage of owners/resellers are in the UK. If not, I have a blue one. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

👍🏼😷


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Tuna switch


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> I'm wearing this one NOW (on a vintage leather strap)
> GREAT watch...love the sunburst green dial.


That's awesome and wear it in good health! This is one of my fave pieces due to its wearable size and stunning green dial


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16287689
> 
> View attachment 16287690


Seiko heaven 🥰🥰🥰🥰🤩🤩😍


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Have a fantastic Friday and weekend all 😁


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Tudor Black Bay vintage*

*


  




*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Friday morning with Ollechs ocean graph























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bronze Wave


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

It's that time of the week, change over time😁 citizen to Seiko


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Just over a week of natural patina on the Combat Sub. Enjoying the thin profile.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PloProf Sunrise


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼🎄


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Pelagos FXD on canvas


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Relo60 said:


> Happy Saturday 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼🎄
> 
> View attachment 16291800


If the inside disc was a lighter color, this watch would be perfect!
Same thing with the inside disc of my blue one.
But these are still AWESOME watches.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I finally got the navy blue Helm leather strap.
I think it looks GREAT on this timascus, blue meteorite Zelos watch.

(the problem is that there isn't that much room, so I have to lubricate the leather
so that it doesn't rub off some of the leather from the dial rubbing into it over and over again. I just used a little vaseline, 
but I bought Bick's #4 leather conditioner to do the job right long-term)


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Aquastar for the weekend!


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tag for Saturday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to the h2o orca for Saturday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

300t


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon swap to the American microbrand, Seals, with modded hand set, on laddererd bracelet






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Synchron Military w/ shell cordovan strap…


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Orient Kamasu in red for this Sunday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

Just got this one back from my watch dude...lovin' the 37mm.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

h558-5010 sports100 for the week ahead 😁


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Suunto clip just in today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

A rare same-day change of shoes for the Orient Kamasu red diver this evening. 

Paired with a red exotic leather strap to paint the town red.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)

Happy Sunday


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday cheers 😊😷🙏🏼🖖🏼🎄✌🏼


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Pelagos FXD on canvas


Love the color of the Pelagos blue.
I hope that the Nodus Avalon2 lazurite blue nails it...
like the original Avalon lazurite blue did,
OR that I can find one in excellent condition.
Such a great, uncommon shade of blue. Enjoy!


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

OM









Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Suunto compass clip is going back. Looked cool, but way too inaccurate.


----------



## Solowis (Feb 8, 2009)

First post in years for me. Wearing my recently acquired and not yet properly sized Marathon JSAR


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Seiko sports100 😊


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> Afternoon swap to the American microbrand, Seals, with modded hand set, on laddererd bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrific mod there. If you don't mind my asking, as I have the same Dark Seal watch and have always thought that it could do with a visual lift, what are the hands that you have used here? Inspired to execute the same mod myself now.....

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Solowis said:


> First post in years for me. Wearing my recently acquired and not yet properly sized Marathon JSAR
> View attachment 16295170
> View attachment 16295170


NICE looking watch.
I don't know what happened, but welcome back !
Looking through other people's posts and posting myself is fun way to share this hobby.


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Ocean Crawler Great Lakes Diver Whitefish Point


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Hydra hat Treasure Seeker. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been this one for the last 4 days but I've been too busy at work to post.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm having a paperwork day... 
Is anyone else?


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Ragl said:


> Terrific mod there. If you don't mind my asking, as I have the same Dark Seal watch and have always thought that it could do with a visual lift, what are the hands that you have used here? Inspired to execute the same mod myself now.....
> 
> Cheerz,
> 
> Alan


Thanks Alan. I had bought this hand set (and a few others) for the 9015 movement way back (9 months to a year) and sat on the drawer as these are not as common as say the seiko/ETA hands. I believe these were sourced via eBay but I will check again. 

Further, the mod is still in progress (or not completed) as I was attempting to source a bold white seconds hand size .17mm for the miyota. I did get the 32mm double dome from Crystal times (had the same crystal dimensions as the seiko turtle srp777) but have not been able to take it to the installer. 

I will see if I find where I sourced the hand set on eBay and PM you. The original hand set on this dark seal are okay but too thin for my preferred liking of thicker/bolder type hour/minute hands.

Cheers,
Isaac

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Slim case …











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zrc today
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Zodiac Seawolf GMT Topper Edition. Have a great one!



















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Elliot Brown Holton.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)

My new Doxa yellow dial divingstar


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## Frack (Mar 9, 2021)

My simple daily watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Pelagos FXD on canvas today


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Pelagos FXD on canvas today


Beautiful watch! A blue Pelagos is on my to-do list.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bubba0951 said:


> Beautiful watch! A blue Pelagos is on my to-do list.


Thank you very much. Love the shade of blue they used for the FXD  and blue is my favorite color


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Here’s to you Mr.Hamilton 🍷. Have a great day😊😷🎄✌🏼


----------



## Frack (Mar 9, 2021)

Relo60 said:


> Here’s to you Mr.Hamilton 🍷. Have a great day😊😷🎄✌🏼
> 
> View attachment 16298338


Another watch on my must own list. Gorgeous


----------



## jaygti (May 7, 2014)

Seiko srpg21


----------



## CHADSTER (Mar 10, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Pelagos FXD on canvas today


Man, I thought the black 2 liner Pelagos was my forever watch but that blue on canvas is amazing. Great shots.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CHADSTER said:


> Man, I thought the black 2 liner Pelagos was my forever watch but that blue on canvas is amazing. Great shots.


Thank you very much. Can’t go wrong with either. Win win as they are both great. 
But this blue works so well and it’s my favorite color. Also I prefer this case on my wrist, the lower profile works so well.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

TT1









Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## stromberglarry4450 (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Switched to this new arrival. Loving the proportions of this one.

Have a great one!



















































Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Test as to why last photo was so screwed up.









Man. Forget it. So pixelatated. Sorry. 

Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

By the pool after a bash at the beach.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

kca said:


> Switched to this new arrival. Loving the proportions of this one.
> 
> Have a great one!
> 
> ...


Lovely watch!

Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Morning coffee in my favorite corner of the house.



















Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Seiko Sports100 from the late 80s


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

Today this ivory beast


















🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

naganaga said:


> Lovely watch!
> 
> Instagram: Login • Instagram


Thank you! We’ll see if my 2020 Deepstar chrono sticks around after it gets back from warranty repair. 

This thing just wears so well.

Anyway, sticking with the Deepstar 2 today.


















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helson Sharkmaster


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Titanium Proto dial

Paul nailed this dial, it’s just amazing how the blue changes and love the subtle vertical brushed texture at some angles. 

































Was inspired by this Rolex 5513 proto


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Back to back Seaforth


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA I today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Switched to another new guy. Ending 2021 with a mini binge when I was supposed to be consolidating. Oh well, that’s what New Year’s resolutions are for. 

Have a great one!










































Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/rvD3m8w


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Seiko h558-5010 😁


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Wearing my new Citizen NY0040--09E that I just received from a fellow WUS


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Pelagos FXD MN21 on a C&B Chevron singlepass 
A tough of red to complete the Blue-Blanc-Rouge French flag 
I love this watch so much. 

I’ll keep trying different combos and sharing photos.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

600T still. So far I’m very happy with the comfort of this on the bracelet. Was able to get a good fit and bracelet keeps the watch stable without being too tight.

Less than a day in but so far initial impressions are really good. 

Have a great one!











































Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Dhimmel (Oct 28, 2021)

Houtman Pilbara









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Pelagos FXD MN21 on a C&B Chevron singlepass
> A tough of red to complete the Blue-Blanc-Rouge French flag
> I love this watch so much.
> 
> I’ll keep trying different combos and sharing photos.


Fun combo!🤍

Looks great


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.first the dog, then the clients























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


>


Wow  those shots are amazing  make me miss mine


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wicked Pearl Diver (Magpie Dial)


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Sports100 and his big bro, the ashtray 😉


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Sea-Dweller


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Artego 300M


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Nth angelic white devil























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love that Raven 

—


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Pics from this morning but it is still WIAWRN. Hope everyone is having a great Friday!



























Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok Santa, look right here. Agent G is not on the naughty list!









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Sports100, with a few of my casio divers😁


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Orient Pro Saturation:


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Great strap combo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Pelagos FXD MN21 on an old blue Toxicnato


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Monster


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

…made by George Fox!

















Lol!


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)

Wearing the Breitling Superocean again and camping on BLM land at a dry lake bed just south of Las Vegas, NV tonight.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

More of the same. Still honeymooning  Camera doesn’t portray color accurately. Dial has more of a green tone in person.


















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The skx for this sunny Sunday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Going with Aq-600w now that it's up and running, I can now see why they called it an Arnie as its huge 😁 and looked pretty good on his wrist too😊👍


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pearl Diver


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Space rock.....


















Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Crosswind Racer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)

Happy Sunday


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful bracelet and good pairing!

Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Modded hands set on colton james























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

LÜM-TEC 350M-4


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6105....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne proto dial


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Weird allergic reaction on my arm and wrist!
Had to take off the watch and be without anything...
"nude" if you will. It sucks, but whatever.
Hopefully, it will go away soon. And I'm glad that it's not something worse.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday folks 😊😷👋🏼✌🏼🎄


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Glycine Combat Bronze


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus sea snake for Monday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Catalin8503 (Sep 12, 2021)

Doctor!









Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Pizzadontdie (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Cappyab said:


> Great strap combo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16309880


Interesting pairing!
Is that a Hirsch strap?
I was thinking of maybe getting a navy blue cordovan leather strap for it.
(Christopher Ward makes a great one with a deployment clasp)
When you get a chance, can you please take some pictures 
wearing this navy blue strap with this watch?
I would like to get more of any idea how the darker blue strap goes with
the vibrant, amazing blue of the dial. Thanks!


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Finally giving the Deepstar II some wrist time after the Doxa 600T was hogging it all the last few days.

Put it on a Crown and Buckle matte supreme NATO strap I just received. First impressions of the strap are very good and plan on ordering some more in different colors. Something about it reminds me of a comfortable pair of corduroys.

Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

boatswain said:


>


I recently got the cappuccino version and it just grows on me more and more each day. Just fantastic. I just could not take it off my wrist till something new came in. .


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pearl Diver


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

ZM-73 said:


> Pearl Diver
> View attachment 16311733


"no fair"...where is mine??
I actually just wrote Pascal last night asking him.
So, this Pearl Diver is on my mind, big time.
You're a lucky guy.
Is it awesome?
Thanks


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuesday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼🎄✌🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Orca Bronze Tuesday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Catalin8503 (Sep 12, 2021)

This swatch! Lovely









Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Back to the 600t. Ridiculous case back or not, I’m afraid I’m slightly obsessed with this one. Have a great one!


























Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

kca said:


> Back to the 600t. Ridiculous case back or not, I’m afraid I’m slightly obsessed with this one. Have a great one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Extra points for the Pup!


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

300t


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Giving the budget casio a try.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

A favorite watch and a favorite Single Malt Whisky help to make the season bright!


----------



## Firecrafter (Jun 20, 2020)

CWC SBS current issue on a Barton Bond NATO.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> "no fair"...where is mine??
> I actually just wrote Pascal last night asking him.
> So, this Pearl Diver is on my mind, big time.
> You're a lucky guy.
> ...


Just got an update yesterday, so you would've got one too. And the watch is awesome!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Seiko black monster first gen for today!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

aaceofspades said:


> View attachment 16310895


Wow, I like the strap. Can you let me know what it is?


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Seiko 600m hanging with his new 200m aqualand friend 😁


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

ZM-73 said:


> Just got an update yesterday, so you would've got one too. And the watch is awesome!


I got a generic update email sent out through kickstarter, 
but I didn't receive the watch yet...
and I'm not sure when my order (nh35) will be sent out...
There is no watch, no tracking info, & no approximate date that my order will arrive.
I'm frankly starting to get a little frustrated, though I'm sure that's obvious.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Evening rain.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> I got a generic update email sent out through kickstarter,
> but I didn't receive the watch yet...
> and I'm not sure when my order (nh35) will be sent out...
> There is no watch, no tracking info, & no approximate date that my order will arrive.
> I'm frankly starting to get a little frustrated, though I'm sure that's obvious.


Some of the NH's are just being sent out. At least you won't have to wait as long as those poor people who ordered the STP-Series


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🎄✌🏼


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Manchester Watch Works 62 MAS


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

This bronze diver today









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of this h2o Orca Bronze combo
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

El Pescador said:


> Wow, I like the strap. Can you let me know what it is?


RubberB swimskin. It looks like canvas but it's pure rubber.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Just arrived today 😊


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Chunky watch... tiny cookies.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the MWW 62 MAS for Festivus


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🎄🙏🏼


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

simon_nmk said:


> .Love that tank. Gotta ask how big are your wrists?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Smiths Caribbean Thursday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tag Formula1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

Hard choice…which one you would pick?


















🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

New to me Tourby Lawless 40mm. Been thinking about getting this for over a year now. So excited to have it on wrist


----------



## rrchmnn (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

🪓🪵


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

New arrival Millechron Monarque. Happy Christmas Eve 😊😷🎄⛄🙏🏼✌🏼. Changed the original sting Ray strap to Strapcode FKM rubber👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Merry Christmas  to all WUS members out there in the different parts of the world, from me in little Denmark  










Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

The oranges could not be missing at Christmas;]
Happy Holidays 🎄


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Gonna wear this all weekend thanks again @pesfunk .


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hope you find what you're looking for beneath the tree


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus Bronze Moray, no dater, 42mm for December 24th























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Oceanx









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)

Christmas Eve wrist check


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

New Christmas strap for the Arnie 🎅👍


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

New strap for the Trident. Matching bronze buckle not here yet. Not bad for 16$, the original strap is thin , hot garbage. The blue is a little off, but hey for that price...


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO
View attachment 16319532


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Trellos (Feb 2, 2020)

Pure class for Christmas Eve


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Have a good holiday weekend.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Watch_seekerr (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6309 from 1982.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Just received this Samurai SRPH43.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## maanu (May 13, 2012)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful two-tone Longines Hydroconquest in black and rose gold for Christmas day!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca polished, bronze dial
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas  









Waiting for everyone to get up and open presents so americano ️ on the patio with Magnus.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sunny yellow 
love the texture, love the color






























(there are a few scratches on the case, because my son had such a hard time putting back on
this bracelet. Is there an easy way to remove them? Or somewhere to take it to pay $20 bucks to have them removed/polished away? Otherwise, it's not a big deal. Thanks)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

70° degree day for Christmas. Was hoping for 80°, so Santa almost got it right.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

I hope you had a Merry Christmas, and I wish you a Happy New Year, everybody!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Last acquisition for the year, Dietrich Skin Diver👍🏼👍🏼. Have a great Sunday 🙏🏼😊😷🎄⛄✌🏼


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling SOA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Smiths Caribbean C-1000























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

No Dive Watch today. Wearing my Christmas present from Mrs.Boots.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Tourby goodness



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tactical Frog


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Firecrafter (Jun 20, 2020)

CWC SBS Diver with CNS Lumed Paratrooper Strap.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Hope you are all enjoying the holidays!


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> Smiths Caribbean C-1000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yellow dial watches are fun.
I got the above treasure seeker as a last minute decision.
I had wanted the light blue for months, but when the scurfa logo in the final version
was a different color blue than the dial, I decided to go for the sunny, honey yellow.
I'm pleasantly surprised how much I like it.
On the smiths caribbean, I decided to go for the black, as you know.
But that yellow is AMAZING too


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Citizen aqualand today😊


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

"coke"


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko PADI Turtle today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Invicta Ocean Ghost II beater for a snowy battery replacement on my daughter’s car


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🎄🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## alfasud68 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Going with the 800m citizen 😁


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Happy Holidayz….


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

A Christmas miracle...


----------



## lawlessflyer (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Boschett reef 2
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Co28 aqualand today 😁


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Traska Freediver grey today.
Perhaps, I will take pictures of it tomorrow.
It's a great, elegant watch.
I actually called Jon, the owner, and told him how much I liked it.
Microbrands are great like that. And he loved the feedback


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday folks 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼⛄


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD MN21 on DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass 


That lume


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Autozilla today on the NL strap with original buckle 🤩


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Watch_seekerr (Dec 20, 2021)

Vostok scuba dude


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

600t. Have a great one!


















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

At the gym with the Zenton bronze brown dial 42mm on bandoleer bracelet























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)

Dont see many Jean Richard around!


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been the Shogun for the last 4 days.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vero Ridge Trail on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Pizzadontdie (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Vostok...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Back home after a family event and put on the Borealis Estoril 300 DW project watch, a homage to the legendary Seamaster 300. 

Wearing it on the supplied "Bond" NATO, making the watch super comfortable on my small wrists.










Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

ZM-73 said:


> View attachment 16327961


Mine still hasn't arrived...AND I don't even have tracking information
(meaning that it isn't even in transit yet).
I'm trying to be patient...but I feel that Pascal should at least personally email all of the people (myself included)
that haven't yet received their nh35s and tell them WHAT'S going on!
(losing patience now...and getting frustrated with excuses and delays frankly)
Looks GREAT...btw!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Earlier today


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> Mine still hasn't arrived...AND I don't even have tracking information
> (meaning that it isn't even in transit yet).
> I'm trying to be patient...but I feel that Pascal should at least personally email all of the people (myself included)
> that haven't yet received their nh35s and tell them WHAT'S going on!
> ...


Sorry to hear yours isn't yet on the way. I know what it's like to wait a long time for something you've purchased. This year I bought a handmade strap from Russia which took over 5 months to arrive. Interestingly it's the one on my Pearl Diver! All I can say is have patience - it will be worth the wait. The packaging for the watch is great.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Smiths Caribbean today
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchimus said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





watchimus said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


watchimus you have the maximus collection


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday 👋🏼😀😷⛄🖖🏼


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Sector Diver Seafoam


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Jp3020-05e aquamount for today 😊


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I took about 10 pictures of this watch, and only these 3 came out pretty good.
I'm not great at capturing excellent watch pics. Anyway, here is the Traska I said I would show.

QUESTION: Incidentally, has anyone had a watch with a bracelet fall off their wrist?? Somehow a spring bar became loose and came out WHILE I was wearing it at my desk! I found it and tightened it, but that is SOOOO weird. Luckily, I wasn't outside or in the water when it happened!!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

My favourite this year, worn most frequently, and a popular watch whenever I have worn it, this Longines Hydroconquest quartz in 39mm with blue dial is my ultimate GADA watch till now!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The festive dufrane Barton Springs for last day of 2021
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Yorck1976 (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Had to try it and have to say the hype is real.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy New Year to all around the globe🪅🎉👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

happy new year.

wearing Antoine De Saint Exupery.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

My unicorn finds of 2021. Have a fantastic and save eve day my watch friend's 🙏🥳🥳


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Forzo EnduraTimer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Happy New Year! Hope everyone has a great year! 🥳🍾🥂


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Here’s to a better year, 2022😊😷👍🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼🎉


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Have a happy and blessed 2022.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Colombia said:


> View attachment 16334394


Love it!
My dream watch is the sunburst grey dial version.
What can you tell me/us of your experience with this watch?
Is it as amazing as it looks? Please share.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Happy New Year Watch People! Certina DS PH200M for a frigid walk with Maisie.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Relo60 said:


> Here’s to a better year, 2022😊😷👍🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼🎉
> 
> View attachment 16335336


GORGEOUS...WOW.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Forzo Endura Timer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SuperOcean heritage Chrono for today….


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver for the past several days. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> GORGEOUS...WOW.


Thank you sir🙏🏼👍🏼


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis for Sunday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

The "Old Flighty", as you know who would say.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

7 days in a row only wound up once to fire up and +2 per day average. 👍


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Seamaster Sunday.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPE99 PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

7c46-6010 ss ashtray today😁


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sharkey Apocalypse









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Serica 5303 on C&B Perlon. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swapped to the Zeno navy for Sunday afternoon























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spending the evening with the Vero Ridge Trail on canvas and a Boulevardier


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

All the best for 2022🎉🙏🏼😊😷🥂


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely Oris Aquis Upcycle for the first working day in the new year!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tomer I. (Nov 24, 2021)

Russ1965 said:


>


Nice one Russ, this one really caught my eye!!


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

Logging its first duty day for ‘22


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

SKX on Helm canvas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

It was a G-SHOCK kind of morning.


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alfasud68 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## Wahoo98 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD MN21 to kick off the first work week of 2022.


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RZE Ti Endeavour on their tropic strap


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

🇳🇴🥰


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Oakenfield (Aug 2, 2021)

Just finished my first mod so I'm gonna be wearing it for a while


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Nth angelic white devilrey with strapcode























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker on bracelet today


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star Decompression Timer 1961


----------



## Wahoo98 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Out and about with the bn2024-05e's


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Nite Alpha


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I was going to wear something else but the pull from the Pelagos FXD  was too strong to resist  so here it is, still on the DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson Sharkmaster 1000 and snow


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

Blue Tuna on grey Nick Mankey Hook Strap:


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6309











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)

New to me, wears like a million bucks:


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Jp3020-56e 😁


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New arrival. It’s devilishly good  Usually not a fan of rubber/silicon straps but this one’s really comfortable. 

Have a great one!



























Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/nTQjSqe


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Moving from Artem/Sailcloth back to Nato/Nylon … I missed it. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Admiralty 135.042


----------



## Catalin8503 (Sep 12, 2021)

My lovely Certina!









Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunny Thursday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday folks 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼. Millechron Monarque.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

In the office and NaD.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon swap to the Vanbanner green ParkingMeter 2.0 





Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tmoore (Apr 12, 2021)

Brian May Red Special day...


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Casio Arnie today😁


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Still with the new guy. Really digging the hour markers. Funny thing is when I first saw pics I didn’t like the look the markers at all. After seeing more pics and videos they grew on me and in person they’re really cool looking.

Have a great one!


























Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

kca said:


> Still with the new guy. Really digging the hour markers. Funny thing is when I first saw pics I didn’t like the look the markers at all. After seeing more pics and videos they grew on me and in person they’re really cool looking.
> 
> Have a great one!
> 
> ...


A solid piece mate...punches well above its weight imho..
The orange is a crakka piece..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

DaveandStu said:


> A solid piece mate...punches well above its weight imho..
> The orange is a crakka piece..
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thank you! Agree about punching above its weight. Biggest thing against it in my opinion is the movement which doesn’t bother me at all. I rarely set my watches to the exact second so non hacking is a non issue for me.

The orange is crazy. Brightest I’ve seen on a watch. 

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

SBBN007 on an Uncle Seiko GL831.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16348032


That’s a beauty👍🏼


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


That Yema looks Ace!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Manchester Watch Works 62MAS


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Newly acquired 40mm lume monster


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 solar today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

👋🏼😊😷⛄Friday 🖖🏼❄


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Seals Sea Storm


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Seiko H558-5010 today 😁


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the weekend with the Pam973 that’s been neglected with recent arrivals yet it’s one of my top 3 watches. 









I really love these Panerai subs on canavs


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/vOoNd19


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

41


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Rammus said:


>


Wow, great watch, great food, great location. Where is this please? Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday folks 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷⛄✌🏼


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Watchout63 said:


> Wow, great watch, great food, great location. Where is this please? Forgive my ignorance.


Thanks @Watchout63 
It is in France, exactly in Strasbourg. Germany is 10 minutes by car. 
The restaurant is the "Maison Kammerzell"




__





Maison Kammerzell | Restaurant et Hôtel à Strasbourg







www.maison-kammerzell.com


----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)

Breitling Navitimer 01


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the Pam973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas today. 
I really love this watch and it’s definitely in my top 3 watch with the ExpII and Pelagos FXD.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Citizen bn0071-06E 😁


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings Blue Ring


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Back on the bracelet. This watch would look good on most straps, but looks best on the bracelet.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Felt so right strapping this back on after a bit of rotation-vacation. Might be my favorite.


----------



## Richard_r86 (Apr 18, 2021)

Vertex M100 today 😊


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Ollech Ocean Graph
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


Love the blue on that dial 

Thanks for sharing all the pics.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😁😄😷Sunday 👍🏼🙏🏼🖖🏼


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPE99 PADI Turtle on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

Waiting…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I always like a 6306/09 on rubber - the factory GL831 is a great strap but just sometimes it pays to try something a little different....










...the textured Bonetto Cinturini 324 gives the right sporty edge but makes the presentation just that little bit less toolish so it's a good option.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Maybe, one day, I'll get a shot that captures some of the glory of this one's emerald dial.










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/xjs2AuG


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Back to work today, so its time for the casio Gwg1000 💪😁👍


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Lim.Ed.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus for Monday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

ncmoto said:


> http://imgur.com/xjs2AuG


beauty!!1


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Rado Captain Cook for Blue Monday


----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

This one.










Thanks.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

TheHun said:


> GMT


MOAB?


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Photo's never do this dial justice... it's fantastic though


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/JYx5uJm

Just in this Tactical Frog Doxa homage. Isn't it simply gorgeous? This is how it went. I was browsing the Watchdives site. I've dealt w/ watchdives before. Came across this Doxa homage $169 shipped FEDEX! This model has had 3 updates. I ordered the version V2. $179 less a 10 buck discount on Jan.2. Then on the 4th I noticed there was an updated version 3 w/ a new bezel. I asked if I could change my order to a version 3? They said no worries. This watch has all black hands. Dare I ask, could I get an ORANGE minute hand?? Watchdives reply was they would contact the factory if unable they would send an orange to me for free!
Landed today on the 10th. Ill review it later but it's just FANTASTIC! AMAZING build quality..


----------



## TheSecret (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

This natural rubber waffle pattern strap came in today from Deep Blue, wow it is soft and supple. Not sure if anyone from DB comes on here but it so, KUDOS to y’all. Ordered this from their website at 12:37pm Friday and arrived today from the post office (I used cheapest shipping option)…. Great strap


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Irukandji


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Best part of my whole day has arrived going by the Gwg1000😉


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Oyster or BOR?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Negative 4°F this morning with wind shill at - 30°F in the New Hampshire mountains!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

ncmoto said:


> http://imgur.com/JYx5uJm
> 
> Just in this Tactical Frog Doxa homage. Isn't it simply gorgeous? This is how it went. I was browsing the Watchdives site. I've dealt w/ watchdives before. Came across this Doxa homage $169 shipped FEDEX! This model has had 3 updates. I ordered the version V2. $179 less a 10 buck discount on Jan.2. Then on the 4th I noticed there was an updated version 3 w/ a new bezel. I asked if I could change my order to a version 3? They said no worries. This watch has all black hands. Dare I ask, could I get an ORANGE minute hand?? Watchdives reply was they would contact the factory if unable they would send an orange to me for free!
> Landed today on the 10th. Ill review it later but it's just FANTASTIC! AMAZING build quality..


I am liking their dials, wish they made some models at 40mm or 41mm too. That light blue is great


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the colors. What brand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Not really what I would consider one of my Divers, but just took the pic so I'm posting it


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Mhutch said:


>


This looks great! Love this piece. Always wanted one. Since I had a Super SeaWolf 53 Skin I assumed they'd wear the same. Unfortunately it did not wear or sit well on my wrist and had to return.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16357880


Very nice shot!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

dustytriumph said:


> Very nice shot!


Thanks!


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Cheat day...Breitling Deus Ex homage


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

cmann_97 said:


> Love the colors. What brand?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it is VanBanner = PM 2.0


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko Prospex Sumo Ice Diver SPB179


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Pumpkin (Nov 20, 2010)

PO GasBones.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## 03hemi (Dec 30, 2021)

Because it just came in today 
Cartier Roadster


----------



## mt_timepieces (Sep 11, 2018)

Deepseas!









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alpina










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cfosterm (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vero Ridge Trail on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

King Manta Ray


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This butch Vostok Commander with the crown all wobbly for this Wednesday! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Almost Wednesday here...








Happy Hump-day everyone!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Casio mqd-2000w 200m diver tonight 😁


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Today's essentials.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko skx high dome mod. ]
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Norqain Adventure Sport Chrono on DrunkArtStraps canvas. Great size on this 41mm model, it wears very well and sits nice and flat on my wrist.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just landed from the AD 

I’m so excited


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New guy. Have a great one!


































Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congrats on the 2 new arrivals above 

—


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Casio md-703 in gold today 😁


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Vanbanner PM.2 for Thursday morning






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

TT1 Engine Date


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Yema Superman Heritage Bronze


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday folks 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼❄


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Pilot homage.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16358885
> View attachment 16358879
> View attachment 16358880
> View attachment 16358881
> ...


This is awesome. A vintage 600T Searambler Aubrey?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster NTTD obviously  but I removed the omega nato and put it on this awesome DrunkArtStraps canvas made from old USAF gear. 

Love this combo  gonna be hard to beat.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega Seamaster NTTD obviously  but I removed the omega nato and put it on this awesome DrunkArtStraps canvas made from old USAF gear.
> 
> Love this combo  gonna be hard to beat.


Yeah, that is a fantastic pairing!


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

300T still. Have a great one!


















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

dustytriumph said:


> This is awesome. A vintage 600T Searambler Aubrey?


Yes sir 🙏🏽, Thank you! I was fortunate to find one NOS with stickers and tags 😎👍🏽.


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Today’s tasks called for the G-SHOCK. 

IYKYK.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just landed from the AD
> 
> I’m so excited


Wow you’ve added some real stunners lately! Congratulations, it looks great on you!


----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jack1775 said:


> Wow you’ve added some real stunners lately! Congratulations, it looks great on you!


Thank you  definitely blessed to have this and the recent Pelagos


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

78 golden tuna tonight 😁


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Sun and Rainbow..


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday folks 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼❄


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

The 24hr sub dial is off by half day 









Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa Sub 750T Pro GMT Caribbean


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## medmike (Jul 7, 2019)

*








Breitling A17331 Avenger II Seawolf Black Dial ....lot of compliments at work! With Black rubber strap!! *


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

300t


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No surprise


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Casio Arnie today 😁


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

French MN Spec Ops   British Spy 
Battle of the Titanium divers


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today the turtle in you sauce;
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Great for the weekend 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday greetings 👋🏼⛄😷✌🏼🖖🏼. Millechron Monarque for now.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

03hemi said:


> Because it just came in today
> Cartier Roadster


Now that is a really bad ass Cartier. I’d rock that!











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Super Jubilee. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Paradive 3.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still



























Really love this one


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/asTtvJC


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely all-black Tissot Seastar Powermatic 80 for an active Sunday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Omega 2500










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#MakoUSA #LosAngeles







*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega Seamaster NTTD obviously  but I removed the omega nato and put it on this awesome DrunkArtStraps canvas made from old USAF gear.
> 
> Love this combo  gonna be hard to beat.


That strap is perfect for the Seamaster! Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday cheers 👋🏼😊😷🙏🏼✌🏼


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking Canvas - What is it?


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

longstride said:


> Good looking Canvas - What is it?


It’s a full canvas strap, no backer or filler, made from a old U.S. Air Force bag


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cmann_97 said:


> That strap is perfect for the Seamaster! Looks great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a bunch. 

I like this strap so much on it, I don’t even think I’ll try to find a better combo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A tad of snow so took advantage of it for play time with Magnus and a few watch snow shot


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## alfasud68 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The fabulous Seiko PADI pepsi turtle for warding off the Monday Blues. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Jp3020-05e on Promaster rubber 😁


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I've been wearing this Seiko shark turtle for about FOUR straight days!
Hard to capture this sunburst blue dial with etched-in waves, but I tried .
It is so perfect with this Strapcode bandoleer bracelet:


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> I've been wearing this Seiko shark turtle for about FOUR straight days!
> Hard to capture this sunburst blue dial with etched-in waves, but I tried .
> It is so perfect with this Strapcode bandoleer bracelet:
> View attachment 16370970
> ...


Great pictures of the dial 😍


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


> Great pictures of the dial 😍


Thanks so much. I really tried to show it off.
It's hard for me to capture the beauty I see with my eyes
when I look at my watch...
on the camera, because of shadows and lighting issues.
(and this happens with all of my watches)


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

ZRC on h2o leather


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Bronze buckle gonna catch up with the case.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Sterile AF Snowflake Sub out for a walk with Maisie on MLK Day observed


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Mobday👋🏼🖖🏼😊😷⛄


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing this all day still but may give the Pelagos FXD some love this afternoon


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

1984 300m walter wolf today😁


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Titanium day!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The Straton Tourer beautiful blue dial (and lots of lume everywhere at night).
The dial is excellent in the light (and in the dark). 
And I love the fit of the engineer bracelet.
I asked my son and he really likes it....
so I might give it to him to wear in a few months or year.


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PloProf


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Boschett reef ranger 2

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The Bull;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MAD777 said:


> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


It so sharp in white 🤍


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD on DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

dustytriumph said:


> View attachment 16374007
> View attachment 16374008


I'm lovin' that leather watch strap!


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> I'm lovin' that leather watch strap!


Thanks! 😎


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

7c46-6009 ashtray today 😁


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Well, file this story under "patience pays off"...

I have wanted the Nodus Avalon lazurite blue watch,
for MANY months, since reading Boatswain's great review of it...
but it was sold out. I put up a "wanted to buy" notice here,
and signed up to watchpatrol to get an alert when it became available.
And I waited and waited. Twice, an Avalon lazurite blue became available,
and I contacted the person and ALMOST bought it,
but each time it turned out to be too scratched up for my taste.
I don't mind buying a watch second-hand, if it's in excellent condition
with no scratches except maybe on the clasp.
All of my watches are in excellent, nearly pristine condition,
despite wearing all of them in rotation, so I didn't want to settle for less.

I wrote Wes and Cullen and they ARE bringing back the lazurite blue color
in their Avalon2 but it is taking a VERY, VERY long time to be ready...
and the dial won't be the same smooth, classy dial that the Avalon has that I like.
So, whatever. I guess I was still going to get the new Avalon2 with the textured dial...but then someone on the @boatswain review thread mentioned that someone is selling one on ebay. Somehow, those listings don't show up on watchpatrol...which is weird!
Well, the guy had a BRAND NEW in the box Avalon in lazurite blue!!!
He won it on some auction/watch spin at WatchGang. I don't know what that is,
but it sounds kind of weird & cool at the same time. He didn't want it,
since he was hoping for a different watch on the spin.
So, here's the brand new (even better than excellent condition) Nodus Avalon.
This was a real HUNT, and I'm really happy to finally have it on my wrist


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## staary5 (Nov 14, 2021)

DMCBanshee said:


> *Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*
> 
> AATOS


That is such an interesting watch. What is it?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Armsraised (Feb 10, 2021)

jovani said:


>



what is this?


----------



## Armsraised (Feb 10, 2021)

doing some desk diving today


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jasper110 said:


> View attachment 16375573


Is that just surface dirt...or is it scratched up too?
SUPER weird picture either way.
Lovely watch though...and I love the color 
(my Nodus Avalon lazurite blue could be called Pelagos blue )


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

👋🏼😊😷Wednesday ✌🏼🖖🏼⛄


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SUN065P1


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> Is that just surface dirt...or is it scratched up too?
> SUPER weird picture either way.
> Lovely watch though...and I love the color
> (my Nodus Avalon lazurite blue could be called Pelagos blue )


It’s just on the surface.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Still wearing the textured Alpinist and likely will do so till new incoming finally gets here. Today's winter hike up to the fire tower.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

600t is back on after taking a back seat to the 300t for a few days. Height of this one never bothered me but I definitely notice it more now after wearing the 300t a lot lately. 

Weird because if anything most of my other watches that I was wearing before I got the 600t are thinner than the 300t

Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

A little color on a snowy day!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Nothing for me today. Too tired to strap one on. Worked in a freezer all day Did take some nice caseback shots though .


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The spartan Zenton bronze b42 tonight
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Mr.C (Jan 23, 2021)

MAD777 said:


> A little color on a snowy day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> Well, file this story under "patience pays off"...
> 
> I have wanted the Nodus Avalon lazurite blue watch,
> for MANY months, since reading Boatswain's great review of it...
> ...


Congrats on the new purchase. It looks great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

143


----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

PD3. Handy at night.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

predapio said:


> Nothing for me today. Too tired to strap one on. Worked in a freezer all day Did take some nice caseback shots though .
> View attachment 16377070


It’s a hair past a freckle.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Titanium DW-3000C 😁


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Helm Vanuatu with whiskey reddish/brown amazing leather strap
...with a little help from Bicks #4 leather conditioner.
(I recommend and like all *three* of these):


----------



## 450mk3 (Jan 9, 2022)

CMSgt Bo said:


> With the first WAYWRN thread passing 21K posts here: What Are You Wearing...Right Now! we thought it was past time to close it and continue the fun over here. So, what are you wearing this second? Take out your phone and snap a pic and post it right now.
> 
> So go ahead,


very nice


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Early 80's Amphibia


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SUN065P1


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus Moray bronze today
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bulova Oceanographer “Devil Diver”


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

Seaborne Sea Venture


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Strapcode Super Jubilee today.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

300t Caribbean. Have a great one!


















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seapilot9186 (12 mo ago)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Doxa day...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Aquastar Deepstar II on the New Blue Ray Tropic Strap









.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Rolex 14060 on newly acquired Molequin “Biscuit” strap


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Big Ingenieur 7 day PR.
have a good weekend gangs.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Orange day 😎


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Admiralty / Ancoretta


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This benarus vintage Moray on fkm rubber
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Custom built.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

My new Omega SMP 300...back on the Omega blue rubber strap it came with. 
Some technical difficulties with the bracelet I ordered...whatever. 
Also, last night I ordered the Christopher Ward blue Cordovan leather strap w/ deployment clasp.
Hopefully, that will look amazing on this watch too


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko Prospex PADI Samurai SRPF09K1


----------



## Mr.C (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## kylini (Jan 26, 2020)

I guess this technically counts.


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan.B (Dec 27, 2016)

the Seamaster today for a snowy day in Colorado.


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Damasko DSub50 on Isofrane...


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day guys
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday greetings 👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New arrival. Just landed a little while ago. Another Doxa 300t. I usually don’t buy multiples of the same model but I wanted to check out a Searambler so… 

Rationalizing it by telling myself this is the 50th Anniversary 300t without the helium escape valve. So technically it’s a different watch than my 300t Caribbean. Right? 

Either way, I love it. 

Have a great one!




































Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## SiDave (May 6, 2013)

My PAM 590 on a Yusk strap.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day three with the Seiko SKX009. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Omega Seamaster Professional


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Too much hassle to change the date !


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pearl Diver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😷👋🏼Sunday 🙏🏼🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis for Sunday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PloProf


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

blew the dust of the JSAR this morning


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16385207


I didn't really care for the 200 when it came out, but the more I see of it like your pic, I'm really starting to like it


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

predapio said:


> View attachment 16384973


Haven't seen one of these in a bit, very nice


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Watchout63 said:


> Haven't seen one of these in a bit, very nice


Ty ty


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Happy Sunday…..it’s a 6306 for me today. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Happy Sunday….6306 for today.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Searambler Sunday. Have a great one!



























Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

Sinn U50 S 1050.020


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunday with Ollech wajs























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sp006 (Feb 12, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

This is an old photo, but I’m wearing the same watch and the same shirt so this just seemed more efficient


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

My Seiko 6309 day …


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling for Sunday night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Watchout63 said:


> I didn't really care for the 200 when it came out, but the more I see of it like your pic, I'm really starting to like it


I recommend this watch.
I am very happy with it.
I refer to it as the Lucky Luke watch😁🍋


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

longstride said:


> View attachment 16385887
> 
> Happy Sunday….6306 for today.


Is that an Uncle Seiko Razorwire bracelet? If so, how do you like it for fit and adjustability? Looks great


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Too cold for a bracelet in South Florida this morning.

















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Heading to work.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Snowy Monday with my Omega SMP


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Invicta old school Pro Diver, accept no substitute


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Linde Werdelin Hard Black II*

*


  




*


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Atticus Icarus










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

atlbbqguy said:


> Same….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Still rambling. Have a great one!


















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Watchout63 said:


> Is that an Uncle Seiko Razorwire bracelet? If so, how do you like it for fit and adjustability? Looks great


It is an U.S. Razor wire, it’s extremely comfortable and it can be adjusted nicely. 

There are only 3 adjustments on the clasp so the rest is about removing links. If you have a pin press then it’s easy (buy a $10 one from Amazon), the hardest part (or being the most patient) is realignment of the links.

Uncle Seiko has links to a ‘how to’ video on his site……have fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

This just arrived...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

New toy....


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Blackdog said:


> New toy....
> View attachment 16390263


Schweeet....Over the years I've thought about the original reissue at 37mm but just never picked one up. 
Enjoy yours!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## jettech (Oct 3, 2009)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


Perfection!


----------



## jettech (Oct 3, 2009)

Imbiton said:


> Too cold for a bracelet in South Florida this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny. I dont like 40 degree weather down here either.


----------



## jettech (Oct 3, 2009)

aaceofspades said:


> View attachment 16386123
> 
> Sinn U50 S 1050.020


Classic Sinn. Nice!


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

300t is for Tuesday. Back to the Caribbean today. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

a mod


http://imgur.com/YwCTwSw


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Casio mid 80's mqd-2000w tonight 😁


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

MAD777 said:


> View attachment 16390589


Very nice. I like that strap, mind telling me where it's from ?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Ancoretta


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

L'Ocean today


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

“N” Serial 1991 Rolex Submariner reference #14060 Tritium


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Seiko









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

Whole lotta waffle goin’ on


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday 🙏🏼😊😷🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako I today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Aquamarine 600t. Have a great one!


























Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Incoming finally came in....... Super stoked!


----------



## mar2k22 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)




----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Evening switch from the G Shock.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Another mid 80's casio diver, md-703 😁


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Oris Big Crown GMT*

*


  




*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16394181
> View attachment 16394182


Fantastic photos!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Astor+Banks Sea Ranger


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I’m wearing my Pam 973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Omega SmP on Zealande rubber straps. Cheers✌🏼😊😷👍🏼


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The Vanbanner PM.2 today























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Searambler. Have a great one!


























Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

New daily driver









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


Great shots


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


Great shots


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Black 800m citizen 😁


----------



## Bpcirillo (Jul 10, 2018)

lik50 said:


> Great shots


beautiful Tudor! Nice shots


----------



## Bpcirillo (Jul 10, 2018)

deepsea03 said:


>


only the most macho of men can pull this one off!


----------



## Bpcirillo (Jul 10, 2018)

Roy Hobbs said:


> New daily driver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love this! that haveston strap tho!!


----------



## Bpcirillo (Jul 10, 2018)

Jonathan T said:


> View attachment 16394990


PAM for the win!


----------



## Bpcirillo (Jul 10, 2018)

4jamie said:


> View attachment 16395368


never seen this model Damasko - love it


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako I today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Bpcirillo said:


> love this! that haveston strap tho!!


The strap is actually from North:

"North Straps - Better Watch Straps" North Straps - Better Watch Straps

I wanted the Dday invasion pattern the first time I saw it. I wear my watches almost always on Natos in the 12 dollar range. I looked and looked and could not find that pattern anywhere but Haveston so finally I bit the bullet and paid the 30 bucks. I was not impressed with the durability. Afterwords I found the North strap and will be buying more

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Love the pop of blue on that one


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Enjoying this one very much. All new and shiny still looks like a gold watch (Rado adds a 3micron layer of 23k gold to the case and buckle at the factory, to delay the onset of patina until it's in the owner's possession. Very classy touch in my book !)


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

Managed to “Jaws of Life” the BB41 off my wrist and get this looker strapped up for its first day of duty in 22.


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

TheHun said:


> Merry Christmas
> View attachment 16320882


Beautiful - how is it wearing after a few weeks?


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

An elusive Teal 6458 quartz diver

I'm still pondering on a relume on the indices and hands. Any thoughts?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The seiko spb097 on fkm rubber and then with bracelet 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Newest member of the herd, the Serica 4512, today on an Erika's Original. Love the comfort of these and how they keep the watch perfectly positioned never tilting off the wrist or sliding up and down. A moving watch makes me nuts. Consequently watches disappear on wrist. Haven't worn these in over a year. (?) May have to order another now that I'm reminded how much I dig them.


----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

This Manchester Watch Works 62MAS is quickly becoming a favorite. Who needs the real deal?


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tro_jan said:


> An elusive Teal 6458 quartz diver
> 
> I'm still pondering on a relume on the indices and hands. Any thoughts?


Awesome 

If it was me I’d relume it

Some may disagree but might as well have that fun dial fully functional and looking crisp and clean

But also nothing wrong with enjoying its well earned patina too


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MDT IT said:


>


Wow! 

That case is AMAZING!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

boatswain said:


> Awesome
> 
> If it was me I’d relume it
> 
> ...


ditto. With a dial this pristine it'd be a same not to re-lume.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

My new @Chronopolis Mod


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Chronomat









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Awesome
> 
> If it was me I’d relume it
> 
> ...


I'm leaning towards having a little fun looking at a **** and span dial too.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Colt Chrono Ocean


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

SPB089


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 16398281
> View attachment 16398282
> View attachment 16398293


Welcome back 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

TheHun said:


> PO


Nice watch and good looking pizza! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

300m Pro monobloc case


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNZF59j1.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Coldest and brightest day
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

H.Sandoz;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> Coldest and brightest day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coldest? Dang, I'll happily trade you as I see you have lots of green and palm trees. Here it's 14° and snowing with wind gusts up to 40mph.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Certina DS PH200M


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Pelagos FXD on canvas today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

aaceofspades said:


> View attachment 16400304


This is so nice


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Jp3020-05e this morning 😊


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> This is so nice


Thanks. So is that canvas on the FXD. I didn't expect to like a nato on this watch but it works for me. Takes down the bling.

I ordered a nato for my Pelagos that I hope will match the very bright blue. I'll post over on that thread after it comes in. Fingers crossed. That blue is really difficult to match.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

Stevaroni said:


> View attachment 16400500


I don't know why Omega doesn't bring this watch back? I haven't been able to find one in excellent condition without a $4k price tag. I'll keep looking. There's one in a drawer or a box someplace that's nearly new.


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

aaceofspades said:


> Thanks. So is that canvas on the FXD. I didn't expect to like a nato on this watch but it works for me. Takes down the bling.
> 
> I ordered a nato for my Pelagos that I hope will match the very bright blue. I'll post over on that thread after it comes in. Fingers crossed. That blue is really difficult to match.


Yes it’s 100% canvas from a military bag, no backer or filler so it a good to go in all situations and more resilient. This one has been through many kayaking in the mangrove and Florida intercoastal, jet skiing, swimming in pools, ocean and seas,hiking… love canvas

Can’t wait to see your combo


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

300t


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Part deux


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Enjoyed a sunrise with the RYMY this morning.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Have a good Sunday, everyone!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Bsw_sc said:


> Enjoyed a sunrise with the RYMY this morning.
> 
> View attachment 16401670
> 
> ...


Beautiful photo of the sunrise with your very nice watch!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Mhutch said:


>


Hey, How are you liking this? I love the look. I've been looking all the offerings from Wolbrook and Douglas for sometime now considering. Narrowed it down aesthetically to a Douglas that looks just like this but has a SS bezel and hesalite.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

rubendefelippe said:


> Beautiful photo of the sunrise with your very nice watch!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Been having trouble taking it off to give wrist time to others in my collection. Fantastic watch !


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker 
Such a great watch, beautiful dial and great case, well made and affordable.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been this one for the last 5 days.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

It's been over a year an a half since I strapped this. With all the new favorite pieces that have come in during that time it's just taken a back seat. I'd totally forgotten how much I like this modern take on a skindiver. Love the size, case, slim bezel, super clean multi faceted hands and indices that sparkle and catch light with the smallest of movements.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tutima DI 300 for some off leash action with my girl


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day two with the Raymond Weil Freelancer diver.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dup


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The benarus Moray vintage
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Sunday rambling. Have a great one!


























Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wrong thread


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

Right back in the saddle


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this military arena in summer; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD MN21 on DrunkArtStraps canvas
One of my favorite combo ever.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

A good one to start this week...or to end the month of January...


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Good reflected light today.










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

PONtvs fonderia navale









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Snow walker for today❄⛄😊. Cheers 🍺


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Trusty Black Bay today.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Just off the delivery truck and onto a MN strap.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

For my 1130 with Magneto 😎


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ronenash (Feb 27, 2020)

My Seiko King Samurai special Asia addition. Absolutely love it. Great color combo for a great diver.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Wearing the seiko PADI today.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tag Tuesday


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

A little sunlight charging today before the winter storm coming tomorrow


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Starting the month with Seiko;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## @marruciic (Oct 20, 2021)

I think there are certain weeks when UTC/GMT (in general) is more important in life.. 
Like nowadays - time zone of the Olympic Game opening ceremony and adjustment of Your daily schedule to the events You are fan of..
This is only GMT homage in my possession - so it is about time to give *Parnis* [ not an affiliate link ] wrist time


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷❄✌🏼


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BLNR


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

Leitner-Wise Mil-Sub on a very vintage Phoenix strap. The attention to detail on this piece is superlative!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Doxa kick continues with the Caribbean today. Have a great one!


























Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday check in 👍🏼😊😷✌🏼❄


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas. Love this thing 
Won’t even bother trying other straps on it 









































Nice day lume too


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

paulie8777 said:


> Nice watch and good looking pizza!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Looks like a pie from Lefty's!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

PADI and sun..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the Seamaster NTTD on canvas


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same….











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Raven day...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

Helson...









Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bernhardt Binnacle LE. Sorry to hear about the passing of Fred Amos.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako I on Strapcode Engineer bracelet today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

NY0040


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

EMG Nemo today























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Crepas El Buzo today


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Doxa Searambler 300 yes T but no HEV  Have a great one!




















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Samesies...










Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## reeb (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Crepas El Buzo today
> 
> View attachment 16412558


The crepas most of us would love to own..
Looks great mate..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/4fvIkyN


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

*ZELOS HAMMERHEAD TITANIUM SUBMARINE 1000M Lim.Ed. 80pz.*
Dial a real piece from nuclear submarine Los Angeles 688.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bernhardt Binnacle


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Azores Blue Curaçao










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The "Stargate" today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

200m, screw down crown...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> The crepas most of us would love to own..
> Looks great mate..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks! Its the best looking Diver that Crepas made I think


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Friday greetings 😊😷👋🏼✌🏼


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Relo60 said:


> Friday greetings 😊😷👋🏼✌🏼
> 
> View attachment 16414322
> 
> View attachment 16414324


Hi,
Very cool piece....what is it? 
Thanks, Adam


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

EMG Nemo Friday afternoon























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

dustytriumph said:


> Hi,
> Very cool piece....what is it?
> Thanks, Adam


Thank you👍🏼. It’s the Millechron Monarque Haute Horlogerie Division


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Oris Aquis


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Been a while... That blue MM 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

IMG_20220205_102626.jpg




__
Ottone


__
11 mo ago








Vostok Amphiba 
Self hand painted dial☺
I call it _rotating eye_


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Finally have the Smiths Caribbean black on my wrist...
I had to get a Bergeon 1mm screwdriver to size it properly.
(with my favorite winter robe!) What a nice looking watch!
The domed sapphire crystal throws up in my pictures...
I never understand how people here take such amazing "pro" pictures.


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 Gen 1 STO Turtle. Stock Seiko silicone strap is super comfortable, but I prefer it on a Strapcode Super Jubilee bracelet. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

LJM 62MAS


----------



## rogerfromco (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/fqn0VYJ


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

today there will be an orange watch for sure  only which one


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday greetings 👋🏼🙏🏼😊😷✌🏼


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne today


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wearing the spb097 this Sunday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Takin’ it easy watching a race…NASCAR in the LA Coliseum.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/flR7EYp


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

In honor of “Micro-Monday”


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Serica 4512 on leather


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday folks 😊😷🖖🏼✌🏼


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## GMP (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

MKII PD3….


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

MKII


----------



## AQBill (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

One fish, two fish, orange fish, blue fish  New arrival. After selling my 600t I needed an aquamarine back in the collection.

Looks like 300t’s now have dial color matched fish on crowns. At least on the aquamarine. 


































Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Just brightening up a gray winter day❄😊😷👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Steel Dive Tuna today


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New-to-me Doxa 300T Sharkhunter on a zodiac tropic strap. 
Though I liked how the OEM rubber looked it was cut so short and especially on one side, that it made is very uncomfortable worn with the dive extension partially pulled out. 
Need a new Doxa rubber strap.


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day four with the Seiko SRPC91 on a Strapcode Super-J Louis bracelet. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Monster


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

Good morning…


















🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Tw steel tonight 😁


----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

This Wednesday calls for the white dial


----------



## supersilent (Feb 1, 2021)

Since the beginning of the week it’s been my EZM 3 on sand-coloured canvas leather


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

supersilent said:


> Since the beginning of the week it’s been my EZM 3 on sand-coloured canvas leather


Love this. Nice strap pairing as well. Where is the strap from? 
Thanks,
Adam


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## psudc13 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm wearing my go to watch/beater. Tag Aquaracer.


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Good morning from Pennsylvania. Wearing my newest diver, and first Doxa.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another day with my new Doxa 300T. Gotta love that pop of bright orange on the black dial. 
I’ll be trying the orange tropic on it this weekend.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA I today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Trying out some new paratrooper straps from CNS. I ordered a handful for the price and I have to say so far, I'm pleased. A bit awkward getting them on, but they are comfortable.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Promaster hydromod on Barton Elite.


----------



## Tkorb (11 mo ago)

Luminox ANU diver.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

CWC RN Dive Watch


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Tkorb (11 mo ago)

Sorry, double post…


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16425676


I did something similar.
I put my SMP300 blue on a christopher ward navy blue cordovan leather strap.
I wish it were a lighter blue strap, but I think it kind of "works".
The Uncle Seiko 1450 bracelet was a REAL disappointment...quality and fit NOT there imo to showcase the outstanding watch.
I may still get a strapcode bracelet, but I'm not racing to do so!








20mm Hexad III Watch Band for Omega Seamaster 42mm, 316L Stainless Steel Brushed V-Clasp


316L stainless steel Hexad with a curved solid end piece, This item includes generic Seiko Dia. 2.0mm spring bars.




www.strapcode.com




This looks like a higher quality bracelet, but I don't know how I will like the "hexad shape".
I will take some pictures of my Omega on the special leather before the weekend.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dark seal on strapcode for a dark cloudy day
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 450mk3 (Jan 9, 2022)

CMSgt Bo said:


> With the first WAYWRN thread passing 21K posts here: What Are You Wearing...Right Now! we thought it was past time to close it and continue the fun over here. So, what are you wearing this second? Take out your phone and snap a pic and post it right now.
> 
> So go ahead,


on my goals list


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Story..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## supersilent (Feb 1, 2021)

dustytriumph said:


> Love this. Nice strap pairing as well. Where is the strap from?
> Thanks,
> Adam


Thanks.
This is Sinn’s own “canvas leather, sand coloured” strap. You can find it on the “straps and accessories” page of their website: Sinn Uhren: Purchasing replacement straps


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## Guster16 (12 mo ago)

Modded steiny on a bond nato


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Tudor Black Bay 79220*

*


  




*


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunburst effect and then none





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster NTTD on Drunkartstraps canvas  match made in Heaven


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega Seamaster NTTD on Drunkartstraps canvas  match made in Heaven


Nice ...last time I asked about one ...no reply.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Just switched


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Nice ...last time I asked about one ...no reply.


Sorry. I don’t follow


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sorry. I don’t follow


Last time I asked for new one ...didn't hear back. Figured you were buying them all


----------



## GMP (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> Last time I asked for new one ...didn't hear back. Figured you were buying them all


Ah gotcha. The canvas strap. 
I haven’t gotten new ones in some time. This is the one I had on my IWC MKXVIII heritage. I need new ones 
He stopped taking orders and I think took his e-mail off his IG account as he had backlog and so much he can make by himself 100% by hand with a full time job and family.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/0G6NbCQ


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Opinions welcome...
The Omega SMP300 blue on a Christopher Ward navy blue cordovan leather with deployment clasp:
(the Omega blue rubber that it came with is very good 
and great "color-wise" but I want a fancier look)
the Uncle Seiko 1450 bracelet was a B I G disappointment. 
It is not good quality and doesn't fit good.
Strapcode just started making one that will likely be a lot better, 
but I'm not running out to buy it








20mm Hexad III Watch Band for Omega Seamaster 42mm, 316L Stainless Steel Brushed V-Clasp


316L stainless steel Hexad with a curved solid end piece, This item includes generic Seiko Dia. 2.0mm spring bars.




www.strapcode.com


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Here are a few more pictures...
to get a good look of the leather strap on the watch.
It's hard for me to take great pictures. Anyway, what do you think?
Does it match the watch well? Or is the strap too dark?


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ventus Mori. Haven’t worn this in a long time. The brass Is aging slowly. Enjoy the weekend 😊😷✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

New diver day:


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca , bronze inner























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca , bronze inner























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPF13 Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee bracelet today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

AT LONG LAST!!

Finally got it a new bracelet, sized perfectly, and it's back on wrist for the first time in ages.
Victorinox Dive Master 500 in what they call Black Ice.
I love it.


















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca bronze with fkm rubber
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

A mega rare JLC Incursion


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

WatchDialOrange said:


> CWC RN Dive Watch
> 
> View attachment 16426427


Love this strap. I s this a SteveoStrap?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Can't shake this yet.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPF13 today.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

dustytriumph said:


> Love this strap. I s this a SteveoStrap?


Hi and Yes Steveostraps makes the best Military straps!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Back to wearing them for several days at a time. Heinrich Taucher


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

WatchDialOrange said:


> CWC RN Dive Watch
> 
> View attachment 16426427


Tough to beat Powerhouse park for hanging out and watching the surfers...


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

Stuck in Dallas for work for a week. Changed the strap to the fitted rubber. Love this combo, but wish the strap had some type of tool-less micro adjust.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec M3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)

Glycine combat sub vintage bronze & black with red highlights !


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

El Pescador said:


> Tough to beat Powerhouse park for hanging out and watching the surfers...


Yes Powerhouse Park used to be my favorite surf spot but now Swamis is my go to surf spot.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

This old Anonimo never had much lume.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

With new shoes on...









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD on DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Going with the Bengals today.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This ice blue Seiko Save The Ocean "Antarctic" Penguin footprint Monster for Monday!









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

If you've got to work on your Birthday, you might as well start early with your new watch...

And when your Birthday is on Valentine's Day, and your wife's Birthday is tomorrow, you must procure the necessary refreshments...


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

1991 titanium c028 aqualand😊


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Valentine Monday ❤😊😷✌🏼


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

Ref SRPE93K1


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Same. Still desk diving…..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I’m still wearing the Pelagos FXD on DrunkArtStraps canvas today. I so love this watch and it works great on canvas singlepass


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus Moray vintage to start the week .










Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Citizen NY0040


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Bronze 2500m Meg on black engineer 24mm


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Monster Monday


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Just received this in the mail when I arrived home from work. Nice Valentines Day


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This cold blue Seiko Save The Ocean "Antarctic" Swimming Penguin for Tuna Tuesday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

1989 c022 stainless steel aqualand 😁


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

🍊&❄


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Admiralty


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Vintage Benrus Ultra Deep


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watchman_mel (12 mo ago)

One of may favorite stories histories. Underdog coming to the rescue!!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuesday cheers 😊😷✌🏼


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa Sharky on Tropic. 
Tried the Maranez BOR but it is a no go


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Seiko Save the Ocean "Dark Manta" samurai for hump day.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Obris Morgan Infinity ...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

Seiko on a rainy Wednesday.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

6309-7049


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Searambler 300, yes T, no HEV  Have a great one!


















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Should've taken that left turn at Albuquerque and instead ended up in Athens, GA


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Steinhart Traveller GMT


















Cuz I’m Traveling:
“Like Caine in Kung Fu”


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

HAQ Perpetual Diver SBCM023


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

garydusa said:


> Steinhart Traveler GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what strap is that?


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*CWC RN Dive Watch on SteveoStrap









*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ChiefJr said:


> what strap is that?


It’s a Vintager strap w/ Maddog stainless buckle


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

This specimen arrived today, NOS, 50 made back in 2010-2012. Somehow this one was the last one he sold remaining on his shelf























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷✌🏼


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

garydusa said:


> It’s a Vintager strap w/ Maddog stainless buckle


It's a good looking strap, for sure.
But MAN at $175 dollars...even $20 dollars more than their nice Horween leather straps,
I just don't get it. What am I missing? Why is it SO much money for a canvas strap?


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Helm makes nice canvas straps. Take a look.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

parsig9 said:


> Helm makes nice canvas straps. Take a look.


I've actually been looking at them! Do you have any experience with the Helm canvas straps? I know their leather is very good. Thanks
I've been looking at these too:








EULIT Canvas Tan Watch Strap


Deck out your military watch with EULIT's natural cotton canvas watch strap in khaki tan, one of four available colorways. Made in Germany.




holbensfinewatchbands.com


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Seiko Save the Ocean "Manta Ray" for turtle Thursday! Day 4 of my Save the Ocean week.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

Wayfinder lume dial on the grey military style strap.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> It's a good looking strap, for sure.
> But MAN at $175 dollars...even $20 dollars more than their nice Horween leather straps,
> I just don't get it. What am I missing? Why is it SO much money for a canvas strap?


It’s his Quality of the Rolled Edges mixed with the Mystique of the vintage Miltary Canvas.

Another great Canvas strap maker is Mott Straps (our own: Solar g-shocker):


> solar g-shocker said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all.
> ...


----------



## Pizzadontdie (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SARB065 Cocktail Time on Seiko D3A7AB oyster bracelet (from SARB017 Alpinist)


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thursday greetings 👋🏼👋🏼😊😷✌🏼


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Balihai on FKM rubber this Thursday morning
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

300t Caribbean. Have a great one!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Golden Friday...


----------



## Thrillhouse2k22 (12 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

again with the Traveller..


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Love the blue and the popping white hour markers...here it is on a navy blue cordovan leather strap from christopher ward, which even has a deployment clasp.
It doesn't match as well as the blue rubber strap that came with it, but it feels more luxurious.
I think a light beige/tan leather or canvas strap would go well too, and maybe even the new strapcode hexad bracelet they made for it. Right now, I'm loving it on leather:


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This magnificent Seiko Save The Ocean Blue Whale turtle for fabulous Friday!

If i should choose only one STO series watch from all the releases till now, this would be it. Day 5 of my Save the Ocean week. 









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

Never thought I’d be completely enamored by $700 timepiece!


----------



## MichaelSS (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Mongolian786 (Aug 16, 2020)

naganaga said:


> This magnificent Seiko Save The Ocean Blue Whale turtle for fabulous Friday!
> 
> If i should choose only one STO series watch from all the releases till now, this would be it. Day 5 of my Save the Ocean week.
> 
> ...


That dial looks amazing! Nice picture as well.


----------



## Mongolian786 (Aug 16, 2020)

Recently acquired a Monta Oceanking and haven't been able to take it off the wrist since. An amazing deal at secondhand prices. Feels every bit of a 2,000 dollar watch. My favorite touch is the insanely comfortable bracelet. I typically do not wear bracelets but the Monta's articulates so well it feels like part of your wrist. Also the Rhodium plated markers and hands are gorgeous.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jetrider said:


> Never thought I’d be completely enamored by $700 timepiece!
> View attachment 16445413


Why not?
(it looks good)
I'm "completely enamored" by ones that are even $400 dollars.
---
What model is this?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Photo dump. 

Instagram = @MostlyNatos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Coke 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tactical Frog for a frigid walk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More balihai gmt this Friday morning























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

@heyBJK Super cool! 😎


----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


I want this watch with a black bezel!!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful but butch Seiko Save The Ocean great white for samurai Saturday. 

Day 6 of 6 of my Save the Ocean week. 









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Jetrider said:


> @heyBJK Super cool! 😎


Thank you! I like it even more than I thought I would.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Samurai snow diver❄⛄😊😷✌🏼. Cheers 🍷.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Ollech wajs C-1000 today









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

2009 Gen1 Sumo w/ sapphire dome


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Kamasu again today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Shower shoes, a gun belt, and a light coat of oil....no pics sorry. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Candy Diver's ;]


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Admiralty and Cracker Barrel Coffee - life is good


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis for Sunday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Still with the Tactical Frog


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Seiko moded!


----------



## Watchman_mel (12 mo ago)

BB 58 925


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The benarus Moray 42mm bronze, blue on fkm rubber
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frack (Mar 9, 2021)

Seiko Samurai that I purchased from a fellow WUS member. Has become one of my favorites.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pearl Diver


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Birthday selection










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely warm brown dial and gilt accents 62mas reissue from Seiko for day 1 of my strap monster week. Today it's on its stock silicon strap.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Catalin8503 (Sep 12, 2021)

Today i wear this Swatch Piano!









Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watchman_mel (12 mo ago)

Simple classic casual/dress Tissot. Amazing value.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy 👨‍👩‍👧‍👦 Monday 👋🏼😊😷✌🏼


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Bringing son#2 back to college on my damn day off


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

An H2o orca for Monday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Ray I today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Explorin


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

For the past 3 days.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This warm brown dial with gilt accents 62mas reissue from Seiko for day 2 of my strap monster week. Today it's on a colour matched seatbelt NATO.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Catalin8503 (Sep 12, 2021)

Seiko Pulsations









Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The 2014 benarus sea snake























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

16613 purple 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## blackdog1101 (11 mo ago)

I’m wearing my Seestern Sharkhunter today.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*CITIZEN NY0040







*


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SMP


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

TheHun said:


> Randy's
> View attachment 16084417


Donut diver. Outstanding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko










Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Twilight Blue


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa Sub 750T Professional COSC for a morning walk with my Maisie


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to the balihai Tuesday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

lysolek007 said:


> Candy Diver's ;]
> View attachment 16450854





lysolek007 said:


> Candy Diver's ;]
> View attachment 16450854


Love this photo!


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

dustytriumph said:


> Love this photo!


thanks you


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay today.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

H2o Deep Diver


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

Rocking the Auricoste Type 26 today on a Watch Steward strap. Not a brand you see much about.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Turtle today … 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This spb147 62mas reissue from Seiko for day 4 of my strap monster week. Today it's on a chocolate/dark brown suede strap. 









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

±5 seconds per year accurate: Superior Twin Quartz 9983 from 1978


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I don't think it happens often,
but some watches just look BETTER (imo) on a nice rubber strap.
This Proxima MM300 is one such watch.
The bracelet would make it too heavy.
But with this nice strap from Scurfa, it looks GREAT.

This watch is very impressive...quality and spec-wise for the money.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

I still like this one better than the new version....


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

Finally!!! Thanks to @laurent1961.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

chief_D said:


> View attachment 16460066
> 
> Finally!!! Thanks to @laurent1961.


Nice grey dial !
Ag925 ?


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

Blackdog said:


> Nice grey dial !
> Ag925 ?


Indeed.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Still wearing my Breitling Colt Ocean A64050 this week. I think my shirt is apropos today...


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

_







_


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Linde Werdelin* Biformeter

*


  




*


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas. So much to like on this Seamaster, it’s really exceeded my expectations based on pics I’d seen. Definitely glad I got this beauty, it wears amazing and I love this particular combo. 

































6.8” wrist for reference


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The ZRC fonds for Thursday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown today.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Wcwatch.rx8 (Jul 19, 2020)

The NTTD looks so good on that strap!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Horoscope says my lucky color for today is yellow, so...









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Bob Orr (Jan 24, 2012)

First day on the wrist for this newly unpacked Glycine sub in bronze and black with comfortable rubber OEM strap


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

An oldie but a Goldie. 6309 7290
The date wheel has been a bit off now for years, but it is an excellent time keeper. 
All new parts, but looks mint, and that’s nice for an older watch.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

007


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This spb147 62mas reissue from Seiko for day 5 of my strap monster week. Today it's on an olive/khaki croc print leather strap by corocustoms

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Went with a brown dial, bronze zenton this Friday morning























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the Doxa running +3 over 72 hours


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Marigold (May 8, 2018)

Hamilton titanium khaki










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This spb147 62mas reissue from Seiko for day 6 of my strap monster week. Today it's on a khaki/beige canvas strap.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This AMAZING blue dial on blue leather look is growing on me. 
I hope everyone is ALSO having a great weekend


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

DeepTech to kick off the weekend, going outdoors with hiking and biking planned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wav3rhythm (11 mo ago)

#basic


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The Ollech Ocean Graph and its Tangerine color handset on fkm rubber strap























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 STO Turtle today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 16464890
> 
> View attachment 16464889


Are you not doing the greetings and emojis anymore? haha. I kind of look forward to them. 😁


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


Love this strap!! Care to share where it's from? Thanks, Adam


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

dustytriumph said:


> Love this strap!! Care to share where it's from? Thanks, Adam


Custom made canvas from Drunkartstraps.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Custom made canvas from Drunkartstraps.


Thank you. I was guessing either his or RedRockStraps.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Ollech & Wajs C-1000 on OEM Beads of Rice bracelet


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Is it blue? Is it green? Who cares when it's the perfect choice for a grab and go watch. Today's watch.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

Sizzla said:


> View attachment 16465624


Love this watch!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Diesels said:


> Are you not doing the greetings and emojis anymore? haha. I kind of look forward to them. 😁


Ukraine invasion got to me. No more greetings until there’s peace.


----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xinxin (Sep 28, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Buon giorno colonnello.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

Coffee break from putting up sheep fencing...
The beater that keeps on taking it. Amazing.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunday with Seals, Dark Seal mod
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Guster16 (12 mo ago)

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this champagne;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Galactic 40










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vostok Amphibian Classic 170962 Pamphibian


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

ncmoto said:


> View attachment 16467288
> 
> 
> View attachment 16467289


First time I ever see this hot Zeno 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

300t


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

An old favorite today, the NTH Scorpène.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monday with h2o orca polished























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdog1101 (11 mo ago)

I got this Hirsch Robby strap in the mail today, put it on my Seestern Monster. Looks great!


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Late post continuing with my Pamphibian


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackdog1101 (11 mo ago)

Working from home today with the Seestern 300 Military.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

I have 2 bronze....I think I might need another.... ;-),


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Not a diver today...


----------



## deoreo (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Candino Sportive Deep Reef 300


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Stand (R.E.M.)


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This beauty today. The NTH Scorpène blue.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the Pelagos FXD


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

No need to worry about the 28-Feb (or 30th/ 31st of the month) to 1-Mar date change with this JDM SBCM023 Perpetual Calendar Diver


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

tro_jan said:


> No need to worry about the 28-Feb (or 30th/ 31st of the month) to 1-Mar date change with this JDM SBCM023 Perpetual Calendar Diver


Nice!
man all these folks showing off their perpetual calendars today - makes me want to get one now!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Versatile SARB033


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Jonathan T said:


> Nice!
> man all these folks showing off their perpetual calendars today - makes me want to get one now!


You should! Let us know if you pulled the trigger on one.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Candino continuation


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Unite and Conquer










Gooooooooooooal


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The h2o orca polished blue today
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 300T on a Zodiac tropic strap


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

Wearing the Victorinox INOX Carbon on a Nylon Watch Steward strap. This thing is light!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you somehow change the second hand??
If you did, then please share, how did you do this?
AMAZING pics
As you know, I chose the black and I like it a lot.
But this blue in your pics is making me think.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

sticky said:


> View attachment 16470485


They should bring back the green dial c60.
A little darker "British racing green" with matching ceramic bezel insert...
would be AMAZING


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Watchman_mel (12 mo ago)

Brand new today.







ty


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

This sterile dial Chinese mechanical today. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## chris in ohio (Feb 10, 2011)

Front porch loungin’ with my titanium Scurfa. Love that domed crystal. Had my steel black D1 on earlier.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## xinxin (Sep 28, 2010)

With the watchuseek logo… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> Did you somehow change the second hand??
> If you did, then please share, how did you do this?
> AMAZING pics
> As you know, I chose the black and I like it a lot.
> But this blue in your pics is making me think.


hi there watchman600, Yes. I had the seconds hand change to this bold white one sourced from Dagaz. I had to order 5 full sets of miyota hands from him in order to source it since he does not ship normal air and had to spend over $60. They don't sell the seconds hand alone. the seconds hand for the miyota has a .17mm diameter which is different than those using ETA or Seiko movements. the reason for me is the chrome gets lost in the dial and having a bold white hands is delicious to my sight (also inspired by the balihai's seconds hand, the Pucks, and others). i had my local modder/jeweler make the seconds swap with 5 watches. = DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Imbiton WHAT? 
Did you somehow open up all these watches and put the new seconds hand on,
or did he? Or did someone else?
I would be concerned that the integrity of the water-resistant seal isn't altered/damaged.
It DOES look really good on that blue Caribbean though


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> @Imbiton WHAT?
> Did you somehow open up all these watches and put the new seconds hand on,
> or did he? Or did someone else?
> I would be concerned that the integrity of the water-resistant seal isn't altered/damaged.
> It DOES look really good on that blue Caribbean though


a professional modder with a water-resistant testing machine and pressure machine did it for me. I just paid him and ecstatic with the results. cheers!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The Nodus Avalon:
Love it. Wears very comfortable. Great blue color. Amazing lume.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> They should bring back the green dial c60.
> A little darker "British racing green" with matching ceramic bezel insert...
> would be AMAZING


There’s a downside to that Watchman. If they did I’d end up buying one. 😂


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Rado Captain Cook MKII


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

FedEx arrived so late yesterday evening I just sized the bracelet & went to bed. So, first photo today.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

sticky said:


> View attachment 16474805


Haven't seen a small seconds in a while, very nice


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

Wearing the Auricoste Type 26. The Watch Steward strap is really comfortable.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the Pam this morning 

























Such a polarizing unique design with character you don’t see in most divers. Perfect for canvas too


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Rescued this from my sale listing today. Really didn’t want to sell it as I really do like it but it violates my rule about no multiples of the same model.

Decided I should be a bit more flexible. Also, even though they’re technically the same model they are different enough to justify keeping both. 

My other 300t is a 50th Anniversary Searambler with no hev. 

Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

ceebee said:


> View attachment 16474335
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice pairing.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

kca said:


> Rescued this from my sale listing today. Really didn’t want to sell it as I really do like it but it violates my rule about no multiples of the same model.
> 
> Decided I should be a bit more flexible. Also, even though they’re technically the same model they are different enough to justify keeping both.
> 
> ...


Good decision...to go with your gut,
and be flexible with your rules,
especially since they are your own made up rules !


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> Good decision...to go with your gut,
> and be flexible with your rules,
> especially since they are your own made up rules !


Haha. Very true, thanks!

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> Nice pairing.


thank you. 😀


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 16475310
> 
> View attachment 16475311
> 
> View attachment 16475309


Beautiful! Enjoy 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Pepsi-ing


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Grand cocktail









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Another non diver. 100M WR, screw down crown. Plus, I only post here.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This Christopher Ward c60 white watch
(on their excellent black cordovan leather with deployant clasp)
is SO very nice, that when I wore it into the Omega AD in the summer,
and tried on the Omega SMP300 white, I was like: no way am I getting this color,
since this watch right here looks just as good if not better (imo).

So, I ended up getting the amazing blue Omega SMP300.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

A diver today



















A great weekend to all!


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

116600


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the Captain


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Omega Speedmaster broad arrow for today. Cheers from snowy Calgary, Canada


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wearing the GMT hour on Ukrainian time and colors (GMT +2) which is now 9:15 pm there when we are at 2:15 pm eastern USA (GMT -5)






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Ollech & Wajs C-1000


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

INOX carbon












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SPB053


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## gbuergisser (Jan 8, 2022)

Oris Great Barrier Reef 2 today









Gesendet von meinem SM-N976B mit Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The ZRC grand fonds this Saturday.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Got the new Borealis strap for her today and threw it on. Loving it


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New guy just landed a little while ago. I can dig it 

Nice to have an Islander back in the collection.

Have a great one!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

71 degrees here, sun going down and hauling @ss on my cart …but stopped for a pic in front of the pond ✔


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

NY0040


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Tudor P01 for the rest of today and all day Sunday. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Moded Seiko


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne proto dial


I love this dial, the sunburst finish, the different shades of blue it takes at different angles and the darker blue ring at the edge.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

EMG Nemo today
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

SeaQ time


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Bsw_sc said:


> 71 degrees here, sun going down and hauling @ss on my cart …but stopped for a pic in front of the pond ✔
> 
> View attachment 16479611





Bsw_sc said:


> 71 degrees here, sun going down and hauling @ss on my cart …but stopped for a pic in front of the pond ✔
> 
> View attachment 16479611


Cool piece! What is this. Thx, Adam


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

dustytriumph said:


> Cool piece! What is this. Thx, Adam


It’s a side by side go-cart 👍


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16479343


No one posts more creative shots than yours. Stunning! 

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Went out for a walk on a beautiful day, but the Laco kept stealing the camera.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> No one posts more creative shots than yours. Stunning!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


thanks you


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DVR said:


> SeaQ time


I love these. Great shot. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Bsw_sc said:


> It’s a side by side go-cart 👍


Thx! But I was asking about your watch.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Went diving today


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

wrong date, right watch. SPB053


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker today. Lots to like on this one, the very well finished bumper case, honeycomb dial and applied markers, the bracelet… all feel solid and it’s an excellent value IMO. 


















I


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Swamp Time


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

See what happens when you get a dive watch wet? The dial melts.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16482602


Love the jacket and watch👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Another new arrival. Wise Adamascus AD851A. Immediately fell in love with this when I first saw it in a video review by watchChris on YouTube.

First impressions are very good. Very comfortable on wrist. As far as looks go I think it’s a stunner.

Ceramic bezel insert, 904L steel, great dimensions, blue BGW9 lume. Lot’s to like especially for the price of $575.

Have a great one!











































Dial reminds me a bit of HAL 9000 from 2001: A Space Odyssey with red center and black outer edge.











Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta today.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Teal Diver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

116600


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Made the Wise choice again today. Swapped out the leather for a Zulu Alpha. 

Have a great one!


































Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seal's Dark seal enforcing the gym and timing a brief bike workout























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new Squale Sub-39 of course. Very glad I went for it after a few weeks of hesitation. It’s a great case and Donne combo. The size is great. Wears better than I expected.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new Squale Sub-39 of course. Very glad I went for it after a few weeks of hesitation. It’s a great case and Donne combo. The size is great. Wears better than I expected.


Looks great!

I really like that strap texture too.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I really like that strap texture too.


Thank you very much. I’m a fan and the strap was a nice surprise. I also have a tropic, waffle and nato straps for it


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you very much. I’m a fan and the strap was a nice surprise. I also have a tropic, waffle and nato straps for it


All of those will be solid choices

Enjoy!!


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

The cutes diver ever…


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

kca said:


> Another new arrival. Wise Adamascus AD851A. Immediately fell in love with this when I first saw it in a video review by watchChris on YouTube.
> 
> First impressions are very good. Very comfortable on wrist. As far as looks go I think it’s a stunner.
> 
> ...


I thought about it too...after seeing his video 
Something kept me from pulling the trigger...
maybe the hour hand...or the fact that the dial isn't all red, whatever.

What leather strap is that? It looks good.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> I thought about it too...after seeing his video
> Something kept me from pulling the trigger...
> maybe the hour hand...or the fact that the dial isn't all red, whatever.
> 
> What leather strap is that? It looks good.


It’s the strap that came with the watch. Very comfortable and I think it looks great. I actually put it on another watch for now until I swap back.

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Speedy Tuesday Everyone! The FOIS Speedmaster gets the Wrist today!


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing one of my favourite "large" watches, the Seiko Prospex Sumo Hulk, for day 3 of my colourful week.


Worn on a bespoke strap from Corocustoms


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Sea Grapes Turtle


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The SBDX 017 Marine Master 300 gets the Wrist today! 😁🖤🤿🌊⚓


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Sticking with the new guy. Very happy with this purchase so far.

Most of the time you only get brief glances of the waves on the dial at certain angles. This is a good thing as I think they’d make the dial a bit too busy for me if they were always easily seen.

Have a great one!


























Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Screw down crown, 200m WR









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

VanBanner PM 2.0 on hump day Wednesday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

ChaseOne said:


> Screw down crown, 200m WR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love mine!


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## blackdog1101 (11 mo ago)

Today I’m wearing my San Martin “








Captain Willard.”


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Solar quartz with uncle seiko hack











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

RLG Atlanticus


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing one of my favourite watches and definitely my favourite GADA/EDC for day 4 of my colourful watches week.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

Today's weapons of choice...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Tubbataha Monster


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

beauty and the Beast


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## alas26 (Jul 18, 2014)

darth_radb said:


> Happy Thursday Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 🪂🤿
> View attachment 16488880


How do you like it!? Does the bezel click or slide?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Seamaster 1200


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko spb097 twilight blue this Thursday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

One of my favorite watches. 
The Pelagos FXD MN21 ️


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

rschmidt97 said:


> View attachment 16488857


I love this look...sunburst grey dial
and nice leather strap.
I may have to eventually get one of these.
Do you love it?
Which leather strap is it?
Thanks!


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## mrpete (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

SeaQ


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

ORIENT POSEIDON


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

sd4k


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Flieger Friday Everyone! The Longines Avigation Big Eye gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


>


Good looking 173


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

alas26 said:


> How do you like it!? Does the bezel click or slide?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I Love It! One of My Favorite Pieces.

The Bezel is Bi directional (No Click)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

darth_radb said:


> Good looking 173


----------



## VKM (Nov 29, 2021)

Happy Friday. 
NTTD


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

deepsea03 said:


> sd4k


My favorite Sea Dweller!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Xerxes300 said:


> My favorite Sea Dweller!


Thanks! Have a great weekend


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus sea snake for Friday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

Back in the swing of things. First watch purchase since before the pandemic...first watch purchase EVER at an AD. 

Crap. You might have to turn your head sideways to see it.


----------



## midwestwatchguy (Dec 14, 2018)

Just got this back in from a polish!









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

300t Caribbean. Have a great one!


















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## TR007 (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## TR007 (Mar 2, 2021)

My good old Pulsar, a gift from my passed away mother.


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The Onda Azzurro Black 50 ATMOS gets the Wrist today! 🦈💙🖤🌊


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

A couple of the SPB053 from the Car Studio


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dufrane Barton Springs this Saturday


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day two with the Seiko PADI Turtle. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

50th Anniversary Searambler 300, yes T, no HEV. Have a great one!


















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pichi826 (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## pichi826 (Jul 13, 2021)

View attachment 16494436


----------



## 01alam (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Blue Sunday 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

GS stands for Good Sunday


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to balihai gmt this sunday


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Have a great day!


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

Squale 41mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇🖤❤


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

Just picked up the new quick release FKM rubber strap from Sydney Strap Co, soft and comfortable from day 1









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Islander 04 with an AWESOME best quality Endmill bracelet from strapcode. 
Perfect pairing. And below, the Steinhart HULK...so *beautiful* that I didn't even have to enlarge the picture to help bring out the beauty. 
I actually "window-shopped" Steinharts on their website and on Gnomon. The "blacked-out" mother-of-pearl dial is something to think about...
as well as the pepsi gmt ceramic.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SPB053 on the right


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sizzla (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

My second Doxa, just arrived on Friday evening.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star Decompression Timer 1961


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

New arrival today.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! The Synchron Military Frogman gets the Wrist today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Tanker G1 said:


> New arrival today.
> View attachment 16497550


Really stunning 🤩 Look at that textured dial, wow!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Smiths Caribbean blue monday


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 16497125
> 
> View attachment 16497124
> 
> View attachment 16497123


Amazing mod/dial, everything


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Still! Hard to put this guy away...









Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> Amazing mod/dial, everything


Thanks buddy! I'm thinking I may change out the hands to mm300 or something closer to oem


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Desk diving


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

DVR said:


>


This is one of my day-dream watches! 
Love the unique look of it 
WOW.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

BaliHa'i Hai Q #42








Back home in Buffalo, New York

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas, made from an old USAF bag. 
This watch has been a real nice surprise after I initially dismissed it due to price mostly. Glad I got it and going with OEM straps Vs. their bracelet saves over $1k so that helps.


----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Ollech for Tuesday day off


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuation


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas, made from an old USAF bag.
> This watch has been a real nice surprise after I initially dismissed it due to price mostly. Glad I got it and going with OEM straps saves over $1k so that helps.


I think you meant that NOT going with the OEM strap/bracelet from Omega
saved you over $1000 dollars. Right?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> I think you meant that NOT going with the OEM strap/bracelet from Omega
> saved you over $1000 dollars. Right?


No, I did mean what I said though maybe not clearly . Going with the OEM strap option vs. OEM bracelet saves $1100(if comparing retail MSRP prices). Can’t buy just the head 
If you buy it on the mesh bracelet it’s $9200 but on the textile strap it’s $8100. I don’t like their mesh bracelet at all and it’s certainly not worth the $1100 extra to me. Don’t like how it wears and don’t like mesh much in general.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Uncle went salmon fishing.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This early generation Longines Hydroconquest for today, hump day Hydroconquest as well as white watch Wednesday


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry DP.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Panda


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Ollech in commute Wednesday (wrong date)


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everybody! The Synchron Military Frogman gets the Wrist today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖

Black ISOfrane Strap.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuation


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Tourby Lawless










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Guster16 (12 mo ago)

Broke out the og for the first time in ages


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Simple solar Seiko and I dig it.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Firing up the grill for the first time this year. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

NTH DevilRay on the wrist, slaying the midweek slump!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrumpyBiker (10 mo ago)

Renató T-Rex GMT


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

CWC G10 on Steveo Strap


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

NY0040


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

Paired with an MN from Erika’s


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

Happy Saint Patrick's day 🇮🇪☘🇮🇪☘🇮🇪


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday and St Patrick's Day 🍀 Everyone! The Synchron Military Frogman gets the Wrist today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖

Evant Olive Canvas Strap.


----------



## Firecrafter (Jun 20, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Cold and blustery day


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Spinnaker Nomad on waterproof leather strap. Appropriate for a very damp morning.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

HAPPY ST. PATRICK'S DAY!!

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Ollech Thursday


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Still with this fun Mido


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## crab_75 (11 mo ago)

Imbiton said:


> Ollech Thursday


Same here!









Enviado desde mi Pixel 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sugman said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day!
> View attachment 16504117


Funny that it's Saint Patrick's Day and PURIM on the very same day!!
Happy Purim!
And I just had hot corned beef and beer.
---
AMAZING green watch, btw.
I love it and might eventually get it.
I tried it on at an AD and it is very nice.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

This bad boy arrived today ! Blown away, the case is simply artwork. Came on the rubber strap but I also got this canvas strap and a diver style rubber strap. The lettering on this canvas is all black, not sure why my phone made some of them grey


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Matthew__Thomas (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

crab_75 said:


> Same here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estupendo modelo p-104!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Evening switch









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Double double


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Today slim case 7002 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16505213


The very definition of a classic.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday Everyone! The Synchron Military Frogman gets the Wrist today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖

Nivada Grenchen Tropical Strap.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wearing the chunky h2o Orca this Friday


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

After a couple days of “false spring” here comes the snow. Wearing my Tag Heuer Formula 1 for the opening race weekend of the F1 season.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

If I didn't have about a thalzin watches, this would be a top candidate for a daily.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marigold (May 8, 2018)

Zenith


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pnojazz (12 mo ago)

DB Master 1k 2.5


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Just in.

‘Antique Green’ Zelos Spearfish. Number 79/100.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Enjoy your weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Boredom;]


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The Synchron Military Frogman gets the Wrist today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖


SUPPAPARTS Beads of Rice DLC Bracelet.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Ollech C-1000 Saturday


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the Tag Heuer Formula 1


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Vanuatu V3


----------



## dabouser (Dec 11, 2021)

Axelrod said:


> View attachment 16507550


nice looking, love the strap


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I stepped outside after the rain and I saw a few people taking photos. When I looked in the same direction they were looking, I could see an Arby's. I was like "Hell yeah, I love Arby's!" So I took a photo too. 










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Vero Open Water "North Coast"


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus for Sunday


----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This butch and mighty Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 automatic for day 1 of my black watch week. 

The watch is on its very comfortable stock tropical strap with signed buckle.


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Dainty, clean, and legible


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Lagunatic said:


> View attachment 16511333
> View attachment 16511334
> View attachment 16511335
> View attachment 16511337


I like the car a lot better than the watch,
so thanks for the great pictures!
Let me/us know, is the meaning of the plate:
spaceship (like the car goes as fast as a spaceship)
spac hip (like investing in a spac is cool)
spa chip (like going to the spa and eating chocolate chips is awesome)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

ZRC Monday


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Monday Sumo


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Manchester Watch Works 62MAS


----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD on a Horween pit moss leather singlepass


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The blacked-out Scurfa bell diver 1...a real beauty: 
inky black, nice hands, awesome lume, nice touches of red, great black bracelet.

And the blue Direnzo eclipse...my first swiss watch!
I love the hands on this too...and the hour markers, and sunburst royal blue
(only wish there was a smaller inner circle and thus more of this sunburst blue)


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## only1tonynguyen (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely all-black Tissot Seastar Powermatic 80 for day 2 (Tissot Tuesday) of my black watch week.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

N. American market Seiko diver SKX173, with the 1st generation Sg dial/ movement


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Serica 4512


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The amazing Zelos swordfish - titanium timascus colorful version
with a blue meteorite dial (what a mouthful)
that I wear on a Helm blue leather strap.
It's an excellent strap...which I've smothered a ton of Bick's #4
on and rubbed it all in...especially where the strap meets the dial,
so the leather doesn't get worn down there 
because of rubbing against the metal case.
The blue leather goes PERFECT with this watch and is my preferred way to wear it.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

EMG Nemo morning


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> EMG Nemo morning


Very different hands on your Nemo than came on mine. I'm guessing you swapped these in.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Speedy Tuesday Everyone! The FOIS Speedmaster gets the Wrist today! 😍🌝🚀👨‍🚀🖤


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

7002-7000 Day


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the MWW 62MAS


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

dustytriumph said:


> Very different hands on your Nemo than came on mine. I'm guessing you swapped these in.


Yes- good eye. Now I have pending to swap to the second's hand and if the sapphire happens to be 31.5mm (not sure yet) then I will also swap the sapphire to a bubble dome version.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Not pepsi


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko "Topper Ninja" MM200


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

TheHun said:


> Not pepsi
> View attachment 16515083


What do you mean "not pepsi"?
The bezel insert is 1/2 blue and 1/2 red.
And the cup is clearly from Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> Astor and Banks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great picture. 
Do you love this watch?
I don't know much about it.
But it looks great.
Thanks


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

“White-dial Wednesday”


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

My most colourful diver:


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

It's a fantastic watch. I really don't have anything bad to say about it


Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> It's a fantastic watch. I really don't have anything bad to say about it
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I'm guessing that you are responding to me about the Astor and Banks watch.
It is showing at out of stock. Maybe they will restock them.








THE SEA RANGER B


The Sea Ranger is here and is our best watch yet! Built from 316L grade stainless steel, double domed sapphire crystal, a 12hr sapphire fully lumed bezel, 30 ATM WR, a military time track and our very first bracelet. We built this watch to do anything and go anywhere from the field to the sea...




astorandbanks.com


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> I'm guessing that you are responding to me about the Astor and Banks watch.
> It is showing at out of stock. Maybe they will restock them.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I was I thought I quoted you. Apologies. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Scurfa Diver One D1-500 Titanium ‘Proto Dial’


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Loving this grab-n-go Vaer
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Cougar17 I just got the D5 Arctic...on lined Horween leather.
Other than the back & forth nonsense with the customer service team,
(which was quite bad...not the owners),
the quality seems very good.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson Tortuga on this rainy day


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Fresh off the truck. Very excited to have a Seamaster back in the collection after selling my Planet Ocean several years ago.

Had to go blue of course  Love the different shades this takes on. On bracelet for now but definitely want to pick up the blue rubber strap as well. 

My electric blue SMP mostly lived on NATOS and I have a feeling this one will spend a fair share of time on them too.

Have a great one!


























































Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Fedex was just here and left me this awesome Nivada Grenchen Super Antarctic


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seals for Wednesday's traffic jam


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Blumo w/ Yobokies pepsi insert mod


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Traska









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

dustytriumph said:


> Fedex was just here and left me this awesome Nivada Grenchen Super Antarctic
> View attachment 16517050
> View attachment 16517051
> View attachment 16517052
> ...


Man that is fabulous. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

DaveD said:


> Blumo w/ Yobokies pepsi insert mod
> 
> View attachment 16517278


I love what you've done with this watch !!

Well done!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

CWC Royal Navy Diver, with the new ‘heavy drive’ movement:


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Orange monster


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Russ1965 said:


> I love what you've done with this watch !!
> 
> Well done!


Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

"Twilight Blue" MM200


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Tribute to Swatch today.....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@antsio100 Love it on the inner wrist! I never do that, but it looks good.
--


Blackdog said:


> Tribute to Swatch today.....
> View attachment 16518200


Yeah, I DON'T think so!
Swatch isn't making an 18k gold beauty...quite the opposite


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SPB053 on Diaboliq


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

VB today


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

watchman600 said:


> @antsio100 Love it on the inner wrist! I never do that, but it looks good.


It is a matter of convenience to take the shot but yes, it looks interesting.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## blackdog1101 (11 mo ago)

I’m wearing my Oris 1917 trench watch today.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the Helson


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 on Canvas today


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> Yeah, I DON'T think so!
> Swatch isn't making an 18k gold beauty...quite the opposite


But apparently they do make Speedmasters now !


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

The black engineer lightens the load by 55 grams versus the oem bracelet.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Millechron Monarque


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

TreeFort said:


> CWC Royal Navy Diver, with the new ‘heavy drive’ movement:
> 
> View attachment 16517574


Looks great on your wrist!! Congrats!


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

AT on leather today.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

watchman600 said:


> @antsio100 Love it on the inner wrist! I never do that, but it looks good.
> --
> 
> Yeah, I DON'T think so!
> Swatch isn't making an 18k gold beauty...quite the opposite


Omega x Swatch collaboration.


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Blackdog @Diesels I just heard about this today!
And I will try to find a way to get 
both the moon/black one and the mercury/grey one.
They are $260 each...but only are sold
at a few swatch stores: Honolulu, Las Vegas, Miami, New York...
and a few other cities.
But nothing where I am!
Still, I stand by what I said: that they aren't making anything like
the 18k gold Omega Speedmaster. They are making an affordable version of the Speedmaster with inferior/cheaper Swatch parts.
And this new venture is a tribute to the original Speedmasters.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> @Blackdog @Diesels I just heard about this today!
> And I will try to find a way to get
> both the moon/black one and the mercury/grey one.
> They are $260 each...but only are sold
> ...


I think what they are making is a fun watch. Good looks, a bit of an inside joke for Speedy fans at the right price. I will likely get one. But will certainly not get into the current craziness.
Swatch has confirmed that these are not a limited edition and they will eventually be sold in their online shop. So, just sit and wait. After all, there's no point in going crazy over a plastic, quartz Swatch...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

FXD
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Enjoying some new art work with my Synchron Military


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Sticking with new guy.

Have a great one!


































Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

The ultimate battle
Marathon JDD vs...
Fisher Space Infinium Pen... 
Who will last the longest???
Or will I ever get to find out?


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Changed today to this recently (impulse) acquired Fifty Fathoms impersonator....


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

116600


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Helson


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

TatsNGuns said:


> FXD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who makes that strap?? 😎


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Flieger Friday Everyone! The Longines Avigation Big Eye gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

3rd MM200 on the wrist this week... SBDC061


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Good day for a JSAR?


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Nivada Grenchen Super Antarctic


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Seiko solar diver











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Rasmusbjensen (Dec 20, 2015)

Lorier Neptune










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> FXD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice strap, looks great with that strap 👍


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Simon said:


> View attachment 16521615


Nice, made for export to non-crylic speaking countries. Do you get that one wet or no due to its age?


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Friday evening dinner watch 👍 (but I could wear this beast all day every day if I wouldn’t feel guilty for letting the others sit)


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Bsw_sc said:


> Nice, made for export to non-crylic speaking countries. Do you get that one wet or no due to its age?


Yep, I have read it was for the German market. I have a Cyrillic market one too - 
The first is late 1960's (the one below a decade or so later) - I dont use them in water
I have some big Seikos for that


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 16521908


Is that a Seiko Nato? Every time I try a Nato, the buckles end up crowding the watch, just curious. Thanks


----------



## Thunder Dump (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Yesterday was 
New Red Watch Day!

WOTD is the Kamasu, which I love just as much as I thought I would.

The Lancer, from 199-something, is new-to-me and I love it even more than I expected. (It will know what time it is when it gets a new battery.)


















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

The tritium tubes are almost done due to it's age, but I still love it.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wblackburn0316 (11 mo ago)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 16144582
> View attachment 16144583
> View attachment 16144584
> View attachment 16144585


Where’s the strap from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wblackburn0316 (11 mo ago)

New LLD!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jetrider said:


> Who makes that strap??


It's part haverston part me or I guess in this case it would be you. I apply a water proof wax image included so it changes the feel a bit more stiffer but nothing insane. Haverston's natos are great & love the free floating (( within limits)) 2nd keeper. 

I believe it's the OD green / beige ish in their military series. Think Filson.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

For the thread another day with this amazing beast. It's getting all the wrist time.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Citizen promaster altichron c040 from the early 90s


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

Lepdiggums said:


> Citizen promaster altichron c040 from the early 90s
> View attachment 16522357


WOW! Super cool, I’ve never seen one before!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Jetrider said:


> WOW! Super cool, I’ve never seen one before!


That made Two of us until recently jetrider😁
They are way cool too😊👍


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

wblackburn0316 said:


> Where’s the strap from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ali Express


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Watchout63 said:


> Is that a Seiko Nato? Every time I try a Nato, the buckles end up crowding the watch, just curious. Thanks


Ali Express


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rasmusbjensen (Dec 20, 2015)

Bsw_sc said:


> Very nice strap, looks great with that strap


Such a great piece. I seriously need to ger my act together and source one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Lepdiggums said:


> Citizen promaster altichron c040 from the early 90s
> View attachment 16522357


I googled that on Yahoo.... 


Came across this decent available model albeit different from night & day ... how tall are these watches? 15/ 17mm ish ?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasmusbjensen (Dec 20, 2015)

SM300


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Synchron Saturday Everyone! The Synchron Military Frogman gets the Wrist today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Ollech Ocean Graph Saturday


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> @Cougar17 I just got the D5 Arctic...on lined Horween leather.
> Other than the back & forth nonsense with the customer service team,
> (which was quite bad...not the owners),
> the quality seems very good.


That's unfortunate to have a bad customer experience, but I hope you enjoy the watch. Hope it was just a one off. I had no issues when I purchased mine and received the watch rather quickly. I really like the Meridian, great size and a beautiful case. 

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Ye Olde but goodie 009 today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## midwestwatchguy (Dec 14, 2018)

Superocean

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## midwestwatchguy (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Firecrafter (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Still honeymooning

Have a great one!


























Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Production model from July 1978


----------



## dqsuyen2 (May 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Good home win for the Lafayette Christian Cougars soccer team … the North Macedonia of Troup County


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Best bar in the neighborhood to watch Hoops


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> I googled that on Yahoo....
> 
> 
> Came across this decent available model albeit different from night & day ... how tall are these watches? 15/ 17mm ish ?
> ...


Thanks TatsNGuns,
Mines only 10mm thick as it doesn't have the bezel, so probably 15mm to 17mm might be about right, good luck with your hunt😁

Sorry TatsNGuns, I just realized I didn't push post last night 😱😱😱


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Citizen crystron 150m


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/LZNYYUy


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Lepdiggums said:


> Thanks TatsNGuns,
> Mines only 10mm thick as it doesn't have the bezel, so probably 15mm to 17mm might be about right, good luck with your hunt
> 
> Sorry TatsNGuns, I just realized I didn't push post last night


I appreciate the response be it yesterday or today lol 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Russ1965 said:


>


Damn !!! Yall take better pictures then the freakin pros!!! I haven't ever seen this watch I'm guessing Loy stands for Loyal ? Sa for sailor ? 


Either way an amazing picture taken. 


For the thread, my normal infamously not so amazing photography skills. 

Same FDX on honeymoon phase.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16522653


Dibs on that first banana 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16522907


Leave it up to diesels to Chunk this thread up ... #bigbonedwomenneedlovetoo 

Chunkylicious 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> Dibs on that first banana
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It’s yours.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

But I’m having the other two.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

bigclive2011 said:


> It’s yours.


Always appreciate the kindness ... they dont even last long enough for me to get one around here with 2 16 year olds ... does the cooper somehow extend the duration if left uneaten ? Never seen one with a cool metal like that. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> Always appreciate the kindness ... they dont even last long enough for me to get one around here with 2 16 year olds ... does the cooper somehow extend the duration if left uneaten ? Never seen one with a cool metal like that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Well….not sure if it’s true, but my Mrs read that if you leave bananas in the fruit bowl they will make all the other fruit go off faster, so she bought this amazing contraption with a hook to elevate them.

And it was just handy to hang a watch on….. well WIS and all that.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16524945
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You slap that cyclops off and I'll even let you have the one you kindly gave me hehehehe. I know, I know truly my giving back has no correct verbiage to capture the exact correctness. 


Night time frisbee throwing as I await the banana ' offered' 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Can he still do it without the torch?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

bigclive2011 said:


> Can he still do it without the torch?


It's a she , therefore add whatever that means and yes she is like a damn bat which is amazing stuff to witness. Annika is her name. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Firecrafter (Jun 20, 2020)

Got my JDM Mini Turtle on today. Been trying to wear it more since it got discontinued. Currently on the Uncle Seiko BOR bracelet.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Moray 42 today









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇🖤❤


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

EMG Nemo mod/bubble Sunday


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

TheHun said:


> Double double
> View attachment 16504903


Damn I miss In & Out arghhhhh 2 of these hold the dank fries & add a shake & add water, animal or monster style Kaboom ! 

I'm in smitten kitten mode with the new FXD enough that my other pelagosian powered tools are just in waiting mode .. I never believed it possible ....
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Lagunatic said:


> View attachment 16526331
> View attachment 16526333
> View attachment 16526334


So close... yet so far away from the water. 😁


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The SBDA 003 Titanium Samurai gets the Wrist today! 😍🔵🐉🏯⚔


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More EMG Nemo for Monday


----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Imbiton said:


> More EMG Nemo for Monday


Love that dome.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

els4 said:


> View attachment 16527272
> 
> 
> Love that dome.


Nemo has the same sapphire dimensions as the SKX007 or 31.5mm in diameter. This sapphire was sourced from Crystal times #CT137 is reference.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

deepsea03 said:


> Good home win for the Lafayette Christian Cougars soccer team … the North Macedonia of Troup County


Love it! What's the strap?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Chiane said:


> Love it! What's the strap?


Thanks, strap is from postale straps 🍻


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

This is NOT the watch I ordered from SEESTERN..
This is a watch I got here from another member after waiting 7 weeks watching the tracking and watching and WATCHING my order from SEESTERN. They would not answer PMs. I like this diver but NOT the company! When my watch finally lands I sell it here.. 


http://imgur.com/BCOgqTO


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Have a good one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko SARB017


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Latest arrival and addition to the herd ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## copan (Feb 11, 2006)

Davosa Carbon


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Speedy Tuesday Everyone! The FOIS Speedmaster gets the Wrist today! 😍🌝🚀👨‍🚀🖤


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SPB053 on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus Tuesday


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

fish70 said:


> View attachment 16522307


This is such a great looking piece. Love this iteration.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

dustytriumph said:


> This is such a great looking piece. Love this iteration.


Me too thanks!


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No speedy or MoonSwatch here, just my Omega Seamaster NTTD


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Still wearing the new guy. Now eagerly anticipating an announcement for the release of the seaswatch 

Have a great one!


















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A workhorse Seiko quartz diver from 1981


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

Had my US half-link installed today, so had to give it a spin


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I confess = in love with the EMG Nemo


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 16531034
> 
> View attachment 16531035


Stunning collection of mm200!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Girard Perregaux Laureato Chrono*

*


  




*


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> Stunning collection of mm200!



Thanks bro! I also have a few of the first gen mm200 as well. I guess you can say it's my favorite watch, and Seiko has become an obsession (according to my wife ). I have a box of 18 - 20 swiss watches that don't get much wrist time anymore...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Imbiton said:


> I confess = in love with the EMG Nemo


Love that domed crystal!


----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't think I've ever shown you the blue one.











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## farrandswit (Aug 4, 2021)

Wayfinder Lume Dial


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pearl Diver


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

TheHun said:


> Sub
> View attachment 16532912


Classic !
I had one just like yours. It was my "only" watch for about a decade, before the madness begun ...
Stupidly traded it in for a 16610 when I could have just kept both.... Still missing it. Enjoy yours !


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Today, another tribute to the MoonSwatch.... Now enjoying it on a pristine new bracelet (Omega Ed White).


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus sea snake Thursday


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Black Bay day.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Skx


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## CarlJohanUW (10 mo ago)

Aqualand JP2004, only aqua in collection that gets to dive.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Diver 300m again. Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

How can I not wear the Orient Red Kamasu for my red watch theme?!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Frogman Friday Everyone! The Synchron Military Frogman gets the Wrist today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖

Borealis Strap, ISOfrane Hardware


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Casual Friday


----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

New rank, old watch (gonna need to address that watch part here soon).


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Custom one off Big Crown Sub Chris Pappas built.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Welcome april with this "taxi";









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Doxa Sub 300 Professional 50th anniversary LE


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

dustytriumph said:


> Custom one off Big Crown Sub Chris Pappas built.
> View attachment 16535992
> View attachment 16535993


Sweet build!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Squale sub-39 on tropic


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Sweet build!


Thank you. Chris of Wilson Watch Works used to offer this case with a different dial, hand set and date wheel. He was open to me supplying a dial, hand set, and gold date wheel for this build. It was great working with him and we were both very pleased with how it came out.


----------



## BeardlessBuckeye (10 mo ago)

Jeep99dad said:


> Squale sub-39 on tropic


This looks awesome. I've never heard of Squale before but now have to do some digging.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BeardlessBuckeye said:


> This looks awesome. I've never heard of Squale before but now have to do some digging.


Thanks. Old brand and one of the OG divers. They used to make cases for big brands like Blancpain.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

chief_D said:


> View attachment 16535831
> 
> New rank, old watch (gonna need to address that watch part here soon).


Congratulations on the promotion, Chief! 

What watch is on your radar?


----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

CWC Quartz RN Diver


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

On comfy, waffly, rubber today.
Still think I prefer the look of the bracelet, though.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

San Martin!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## taegel9 (Nov 3, 2018)

Alpina Startimer #FliegerFriday


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweet EMG Nemo morning


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SRP 311 Sunset Monster Mod gets the Wrist today. 👹🌅


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Good Morning (from here)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning Fellow divewatch fans


Just a man and his best friend enjoying coffee in the morning cold fresh air. Birds singing. Sun out. Gorgeous day. May you all have a great weekend.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Seamaster 1200


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dup


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

dustytriumph said:


> Thank you. Chris of Wilson Watch Works used to offer this case with a different dial, hand set and date wheel. He was open to me supplying a dial, hand set, and gold date wheel for this build. It was great working with him and we were both very pleased with how it came out.


Well it came out great. Wear it in good health. 

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Ocean Crawler Great Lakes Diver Whitefish Point


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Halios Laguna v1 this afternoon


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

NY0040


----------



## Btiggemann (Dec 31, 2018)

Ploprof in the office










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The gorgeous Oris Aquis upcycle for this Sunday.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Omega SMP300 blue yesterday. Steinhart HULK now.
Life is good. I hope you are having a good weekend too!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I wasn't going to take pictures of them, but I changed my mind. Enjoy !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! The SRP 229 Baby Tuna gets the Wrist today! 😁🐟⚓🔴⚫


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today loading this;
Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne proto


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Midday swap to the Alpi......


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


>


I have a black one that I love but every time I see a great shot of this iteration it feels like a kick in the pants to get one! Thx..... Those indices look fantastic here.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

dustytriumph said:


> I have a black one that I love but every time I see a great shot of this iteration it feels like a kick in the pants to get one! Thx..... Those indices look fantastic here.


Go with your instincts and get one, while you can.

I love this one.

Would love a black one too, but I have so many things that I want................but don't need


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Macro turtle...









Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


>


More pictures and info please.
This looks intriguing. Thanks


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Lagunatic said:


> View attachment 16541858
> View attachment 16541863
> View attachment 16541867
> 
> ...


It's been a long week so maybe my brain or eyes are just missing the obvious... what do you have coated on your endlink & looks between the lugs themselves? Something that prevents metal rub off ? 


For the thread....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

TatsNGuns said:


> It's been a long week so maybe my brain or eyes are just missing the obvious... what do you have coated on your endlink & looks between the lugs themselves? Something that prevents metal rub off ?
> 
> 
> For the thread....
> ...


Those are hard water stains from our tap water.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Have a great one!

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taegel9 (Nov 3, 2018)

On an Alpina streak. Blue bezel Seastrong Auto on an FKM tropic strap.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Lagunatic said:


> Those are hard water stains from our tap water.


Wowza !!! I thought I'd seen hard water before but DAMN ! Tell that water its costing you gold & to get it's act together ... or maybe the gold is trying to go back home ....hmmmm









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/I95qWJs


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

16610LV Kermit on the course.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera-Aquamarine 








a38-01bl9


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


> Go with your instincts and get one, while you can.
> 
> I love this one.
> 
> Would love a black one too, but I have so many things that I want................but don't need


I suffer the same problems as you.  Too many watches, want too many more, as well as another big purchase soon.💰


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The Onda Azzurro Black 50 ATMOS gets the Wrist today! 🦈💙🖤🌊


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD  still a top 3 favorite in my collection and perfect for #bluewatchmonday 

Have a great week


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this F1;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*New to me. Omega Seamaster 300 Ref. 166.024 








*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

WatchDialOrange said:


> *New to me. Omega Seamaster 300 Ref. 165.024
> 
> View attachment 16543383
> *


Congratulations!!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WatchDialOrange said:


> *New to me. Omega Seamaster 300 Ref. 165.024
> 
> View attachment 16543383
> *


Wow!

Congrats WDO


----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)

Victorinox Chrono in titanium. Light and interesting gray dial which pairs well with the titanium...


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Wow!
> 
> Congrats WDO


Thank you it has been on the grail list for a long time!


----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Thank you it has been on the grail list for a long time!


Classic version of that watch. Really sharp.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Inventory... blah!! Getting my hands (and watch) dirty today.


----------



## taegel9 (Nov 3, 2018)

Blue Breitling SOH B01


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> Panzera-Aquamarine
> View attachment 16542255
> 
> a38-01bl9


I come across those ads and always wonder. How would you rate the watch & does it track time well & keep the waters out & lume monster or meh ? 


For the thread. 

















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Axelrod said:


> View attachment 16542717


Ummmm hmmmmmm , hmmmmm 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)

Hexa Osprey


----------



## rio39 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## blackdog1101 (11 mo ago)

I just put this new deployant strap on my San Martin Captain Willard. I’m really happy with it.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The fabulous Seiko PADI pepsi turtle for day 2 of my blue watch theme


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

TatsNGuns said:


> I come across those ads and always wonder. How would you rate the watch & does it track time well & keep the waters out & lume monster or meh ?
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The one I have is the 38mm quartz one. The quality is very good. I wouldn't call it a lume monster, but it's good. Haven't taken it in water, but with 200m resistance it shouldn't be a problem.
Overall I'm very happy with it. falcon4311 is one member I know who has the 45mm version. You could check with him.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

ZM-73 said:


> The one I have is the 38mm quartz one. The quality is very good. I wouldn't call it a lume monster, but it's good. Haven't taken it in water, but with 200m resistance it shouldn't be a problem.
> Overall I'm very happy with it. falcon4311 is one member I know who has the 45mm version. You could check with him.


Thank you & wear it in great health 


For the thread tonight... this refined blue beast has easily gotten 90% of wrist time since arriving on the shores of landlocked inland PNW...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

TatsNGuns said:


> Thank you & wear it in great health
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thank you. Forgot to mention the Aquamarine Pro Diver (300m). This vid shows some free diving with it.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*


  





Casio GWX-5600*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Deep blue hue


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Speedy Tuesday Everyone! The FOIS Speedmaster gets the Wrist today! 😍🌝🚀👨‍🚀🖤


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FBach (Jul 23, 2020)

New fave.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FBach (Jul 23, 2020)

New fave.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Rado Captain Cook


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to the benarus today with wrong date


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Imbiton said:


> Back to the benarus today with wrong date


Sorry brother, I don't think anyone around here believes that... they are recycled photos from April 2, 2021.
You though we forgot about those...hah.

PS Hope to see you at the next GTG. Stay well.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

redzebra said:


> Sorry brother, I don't think anyone around here believes that... they are recycled photos from April 2, 2021.
> You though we forgot about those...hah.
> 
> PS Hope to see you at the next GTG. Stay well.


no recycling with this humble addict - but that would be another benefit of a no dater. Good to see you around redzebra. We shall get together again now that no one is concerned about the pandemic/indoors. It is still April 2nd on my watch here at the desk real time, and I am just lazy to change the date.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

View attachment 16543303


----------



## taegel9 (Nov 3, 2018)

Glycine Combat Sub on tropic style strap


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The sunny Seiko SKXA35 for this rainy day


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

S-D


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The EMG DL63 Reverse Blue Panda gets the Wrist today! 🐼⚪🔵⚪💙


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Ollech wajs C-1000 for humpty day


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

2004 Seamaster 2230.50 "Non-AC"


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Serica 4512


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster NTTD today on a RALSTRA rally strap


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## taegel9 (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Oris Divers 65 with bronze bezel for Thorisday


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko SQ Diver from 1984


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Zelos green swordfish 40mm with gold accented hands on Direnzo leather strap
(a winning combo)


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Thursday already. Quick week


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Dr.Nguyen (Jun 17, 2021)

A toothy reflection


----------



## Dr.Nguyen (Jun 17, 2021)

Imbiton said:


> Thursday already. Quick week


looks really warm there.. still freezing balls in central PA


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dr.Nguyen said:


> looks really warm there.. still freezing balls in central PA


it's blazing hot down here. Lucky you to have the change of seasons and cool PA weather prior to spring season (plus hills).


----------



## Dr.Nguyen (Jun 17, 2021)

Imbiton said:


> it's blazing hot down here. Lucky you to have the change of seasons and cool PA weather prior to spring season (plus hills).


its a little more complicated than that hahaha. From november to april it's eternal cold, then suddenly may heats up and I feel like a turkey in the oven in june. September and october is nice but once we hit novernmer its Frozen again. but with no disney princesses and only broken thermometers and broken feelings XD


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Omega Seamaster 300 166.024


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the Captain


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 300T Sharkhunter 50th today. Still mounted on the Zodiac Tropic strap. Hoping for my new-to-me 1200T Prob will land tomorrow before we go to the beach for a week. Then may decide to move this


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Doxa 300T pro today. Still mounted on the Zodiac Tropic strap. Hoping for my new-to-me 1200T Prob will land tomorrow before we go to the beach for a week. Then may decide to move this


Nice pairing with the orange "bracelet".
I'm starting to realize that you do that on purpose.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Doxa 300T pro today. Still mounted on the Zodiac Tropic strap. Hoping for my new-to-me 1200T Prob will land tomorrow before we go to the beach for a week. Then may decide to move this


Nice subtle pre pre sale hehehehe 


These wrist shoots arent the same with out Mag !!!! 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> Nice pairing with the orange "bracelet".
> I'm starting to realize that you do that on purpose.


 for sure. Brighten up this grey gloomy Thursday until the sun returns


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Nice subtle pre pre sale hehehehe
> 
> 
> These wrist shoots arent the same with out Mag !!!!
> ...


Honestly i don’t know. May keep it.  wasn’t planning on keeping two Doxas and wanted to Use funds elsewhere. But… it’s so nice. 

Magnus says hi  he went for a walk this morning with mom and his napping now  


















Love your fxd and pup  how do you like the FXD? Did it take some getting used to wirh the lug design ? Absolutely love mine. Nice strap on it.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Honestly i don’t know. May keep it.  wasn’t planning on keeping two Doxas and wanted to Use funds elsewhere. But… it’s so nice.
> 
> Magnus says hi  he went for a walk this morning with mom and his napping now
> 
> ...


I love my polite blue pelagos. In fact if I'm truthful aside from a few nearly forced rotations 1. For a weak excuse of working with a client. 2nd to end the union chatter from the other two pelagos( es) which were ready to start a walk-out strike if unworn, so obviously needed to squash that before it gained any traction. All & all I'd say she gets around 95% of the wrist time. Kind of a nearly perfect watch. Otis says Hi Magnus. 

Saw yours on a canvas the other day , which maker ? 


Actually both Oat & Annika say Hi Magnus...
Pictured doing their best impression of Roman sundials.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

An unabashed copy of the Seiko MM300...
but it seems pretty awesome for under $250 delivered
(sapphire, ceramic, fully lumed, regulated to within 8 seconds).
I wear it with the very nice black rubber strap from Scurfa...so it isn't too heavy.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## taegel9 (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Top Pro 2022 *JP2007-17W

















*


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Flieger Friday Everyone! The Avigation Big Eye gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

I can't find my glasses, and I'm wearing this one;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Friday's choice is one of all time favorites= the benarus sea snake with wrong date (i try not to use the crown/change date of decade old watches)


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Yard work


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Just received my NTH Barracuda V2! Easily one of my favorites under $1,000. Can't find anything wrong with it and it's the perfect size.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This 39mm quartz Longines Hydroconquest for day 6 of my blue theme.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O Orca


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

LHD early morning






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The Squale Comsubin Marina Militare gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Panerai on the wrist for the trip down to the beach  and 3 other packed up


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton bronze, brown dial


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

BBQ time with the Glycine.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch to the SCH 061 Carbon Fiber Sawtooth Tuna!🐟🥫🌊


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

CWC by the beach 🏖


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerNye (Mar 4, 2015)

Awake late with a cranky 5 day old baby


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Today was a FUB pelagos kind of day.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇🖤❤


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko Sumo Ice Diver


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## taegel9 (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16555738
> View attachment 16555739
> View attachment 16555740
> ...


Ummm seiko jello shots ? A thing again hehehehe 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

TheHun said:


> SD
> View attachment 16556672


Get off my front lawn ... you can leave the nearly perfect diver though 


And for the Thread ... LHD pelagos kinda of day.






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Modded Seals, dark seal, to start the week


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The Deep Blue SKX C25 Mod gets the Wrist today! 😁💙🐳🐋🐬🐟🐠🐙🦀


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the Sumo Ice Diver


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Still with the SPB147 but swapping to the Helson SD38 bronze.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today, the essential;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Augusto67 said:


> View attachment 16557952


This looks GREAT.
Can you give me a working link to look into this model more?
Thanks
Also, is that the bracelet that it came with?
I'd love to see more pictures of this combo.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Still hot, after all these years.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> This looks GREAT.
> Can you give me a working link to look into this model more?
> Thanks
> Also, is that the bracelet that it came with?
> I'd love to see more pictures of this combo.


The watch is the 3rd generation seiko monster, model sbdc067 ·blue coral reef monster". The bracelet is the original. Here is a link to a review on YouTube by Randon Rob.






Greetings.


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

Brushed steel, black dial SÖNER.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)

car wash light show …


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tag , lll keep the blue diver dial theme going !
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Seiko Prospex olive green "grenade" king turtle for turtle Tuesday, day 2 of my green theme.


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Sea Grapes Turtle on CB strap


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o bronze orca Tuesday


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The Damasko DC57 gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍🍯🌝

Rockin the Dark Grey Meyhofer "Malaga" Leather Strap with Asymmetric Stitching.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## blackdog1101 (11 mo ago)

It’s a dreary day here in Minnesota. I’m wearing my San Martin 37mm Explorer.


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Haven’t worn any other watches since this one arrived. I did swap it over to an Uncle Seiko 1479 bracelet.

I don’t dislike the stock bracelet but definitely find the US more comfortable and think it actually looks nicer. Only downside is I do miss the easy micro adjust clasp which I used all the time.

Have a great one!










































Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

kca said:


> Haven’t worn any other watches since this one arrived. I did swap it over to an Uncle Seiko 1479 bracelet.
> 
> I don’t dislike the stock bracelet but definitely find the US more comfortable and think it actually looks nicer. Only downside is I do miss the easy micro adjust clasp which I used all the time.
> 
> ...


Wow!, it's good that you have changed it for the bracelet!; hopefully one day I can access that beautiful Omega;
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

rubendefelippe said:


> Wow!, it's good that you have changed it for the bracelet!; hopefully one day I can access that beautiful Omega;
> Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thank you!

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted Viton rubber strap.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Work beater


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

tro_jan said:


> Sea Grapes Turtle on CB strap


What does the first date wheel say ? 11 ? 


For the thread...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> What does the first date wheel say ? 11 ?
> 
> 
> For the thread...
> ...


Roman daywheel: II for Tuesday, 2nd day of the work week


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FXD today ️ nice evening walk on the beach with the fam and pup


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Quartz Diver, on Seiko Z199, from January 1981


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Citizen antarctica tonight


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Firecrafter (Jun 20, 2020)

Got my CWC SBS on wrist to get me through hump day.
















Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Emg Nemo mod


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Damasko DC57 gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍🍯🌝

Rockin the Damasko Black Leather Strap with the Black-White Double Stitching.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

Wearing my brand new strap from Zealande for the first time. 

I've owned and enjoyed the Omega Diver 41mm since 2012.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the FXD for pool time 

First time wearing it on the Tudor rubber singlepass that came with it, after 4 months. It looks good but doesn’t bend back tightly enough over the lugs bars for my taste. Not too bad though.


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)

H2O Kalmar, DDD, DLC, Damast, Date.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## d.Kruger (Feb 11, 2018)

Omega Anniversary GMT on a bracelet. Whatever I am wearing during the day, it comes off and this goes on as soon as I get home. Somehow, this became my “Do Everything” watch.


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still wearing the FXD for pool time
> 
> First time wearing it on the Tudor rubber singlepass that came with it, after 4 months. It looks good but doesn’t bend back tightly enough over the lugs bars for my taste. Not too bad though.


this looks sharp. what is your wrist size and the L2L of the pelagos?

go mets


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16555738
> View attachment 16555739
> View attachment 16555740
> ...


Super fun pics, looks great!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


That’s a fantastic looking chrono 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

predapio said:


> View attachment 16560312


Curious as to your thoughts on CW? I’ve been eyeing up a few for a while & always hesitated but finally bought the C63 Ukraine  edition, the nudge of doing some good pushed me over the edge but fear I may find it to be the start of another purchase once it arrives and I have it in the metal.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pIonEerOFtHeNiLe said:


> this looks sharp. what is your wrist size and the L2L of the pelagos?
> 
> go mets


My wrist is 6.8”. The L2L I read somewhere is 52mm but it certainly doesn’t wear like it to me and I’ve never measured it myself


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Thursday already


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Wearing the Captain today.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Panda'74 today;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Charlie Paris Concordia*

*


  




*


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Damasko DC57 gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍🍯🌝

DASSARI Frayed Edge Faded Black Canvas Strap.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Nodus Avalon "pelagos" blue...a terrific, special light blue dial
(and comfortable, Seiko-turtle-like case)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Halios Laguna V1 on fkm rubber


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday Everyone! The Damasko DC57 gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍🍯🌝

The Grey NATO Listener Supporter NATO Strap.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Nodus Avalon ver 2


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrafter (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## gdanko (Jan 18, 2018)

Newly acquired Ocean Crawler Core Diver.. Pretty solid!


----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)

New Willard


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing one of my favourite "large" watches, the Seiko Prospex Sumo green Hulk, for day 6 of my green theme.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Direnzo DRZ05 ‘Solaris’ dual-crown diver


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Non diver Atlantic beachboy for Saturday


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Today on Barton Elite. Love this Certina. Need to wear my other divers!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The Damasko DC57 gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍🍯🌝

Black Sailcloth with Damasko Hardware.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Firecrafter (Jun 20, 2020)

Got my ISL-100 on wrist today.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SD4k pulls yard detail today


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa Saturday


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

_Omega Seamaster 300 166.024








_


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

2852 800m


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

My newly arrived Combat Sub 39. Love it!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Philippine Sunrise Turtle


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## marcwo (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 16527297


Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis for Sunday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

An h2o Orca with brown FKM rubber strap and bronze inner


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! The Damasko DC57 gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍🍯🌝

EVANT Olive Canvas Stap.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Happy Easter!









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Happy Easter


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Happy Easter


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Happy Easter









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## morert4 (Jun 17, 2014)

Trying to get my mind ready for warmer weather!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 1200


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Following yesterday's 140th anniversary LE with another one - the SPB213 140th anniversary 62MAS reissue for this Monday!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Robotaz said:


>


What a great looking spot! Nice for a summer dip...if the water is still flowing.


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Gateway drug to Seiko and watch collecting


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monday benarus Moray 42mm high dome


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The Damasko DC57 gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍

Blue Para Elastic Strap


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Certina DS PH200M


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

Tudor BB58 Blue


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New-to-me Seiko SBDC053 on a Diaboliq strap


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Pulsometer Easter Monday...


----------



## blackdog1101 (11 mo ago)

My Hamilton Pan Europ.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Just arrived today the black and gold citizen c040 promaster altichron, now sitting besides his silver brother 🙂


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Blast from the Pepsi past: 7548-700B from 1981


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16575599


SOOO many Seiko5s...where do you/we find them?
I would like to look at the 100 or so variations somewhere.
Do you have a working link to see them? Thanks


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> SOOO many Seiko5s...where do you/we find them?
> I would like to look at the 100 or so variations somewhere.
> Do you have a working link to see them? Thanks


Best is to check my insta: anglo_irish.

Where do I find them? Mostly at the local dealers. There's quite a few where I am.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@JohnM252 I don't have, nor do I want instagram, facebook, twitter, snapchat, etc.
(I already spend/waste too much time on this website)
I can't check out your instagram page without joining instagram.
Maybe there is a working website that lists many of the Seiko5 options/models.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Speedy Tuesday Everyone! The FOIS Speedmaster gets the Wrist today! 😍🌝🚀👨‍🚀🖤


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Smiths Caribbean Tuesday morning


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega NTTD on Horween natural Chromexcel. I like this combo a lot though not as much as the USAF canvas. This SMP is super nice, has a warmth to it and wears so well. Super light under 60g. It has become my top 2-3 watch after the ExpII and tied behind it with the Tudor FXD.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega NTTD on Horween natural Chromexcel. I like this combo a lot though not as much as the USAF canvas. This SMP is super nice, has a warmth to it and wears so well. Super light under 60g. It has become my top 2-3 watch after the ExpII and tied behind it with the Tudor FXD.


I like this combo!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MarkKenyon said:


> View attachment 16576538


I love how these yellow hands pop


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dustytriumph said:


> I like this combo!


Thank you very much


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love how these yellow hands pop


Yes, so did I when I got the watch. Normally the titanium Scurfa's have white hands, these hands were switched over from another Scurfa watch.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega NTTD on Horween natural Chromexcel. I like this combo a lot though not as much as the USAF canvas. This SMP is super nice, has a warmth to it and wears so well. Super light under 60g. It has become my top 2-3 watch after the ExpII and tied behind it with the Tudor FXD.


Pffft ties ? What are you Switzerland? 

Just pick your top 3 without any tiesies geeesh ...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Haven’t posted in a while! Red Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16575599


What model is this? Never seen this before.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Newly installed bezel. Looking refreshed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Still with what’s proving to be my collection killer. At some point I think I’ll wear one of my other watches again. I’m just not there yet. Haha

Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

omegagmt said:


> What model is this? Never seen this before.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's SRPB31.


----------



## Cward85 (Jun 11, 2013)

My Grand Seiko SLGA001 which I'm looking to move for another diver:


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

MuckyMark said:


>


I spy a strap change 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Vintage 1981 Seiko 7548


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

kca said:


> Still with what’s proving to be my collection killer. At some point I think I’ll wear one of my other watches again. I’m just not there yet. Haha
> 
> Have a great one!
> 
> ...


It is a great watch and you are what they call "honeymooning".
That's funny! I have this same watch, 
but only ever wear it on the weekends or special occasions
specifically for that reason, so that it doesn't overpower 
the rest of my collection.

It sounds weird, but this keeps all of them feeling special,
since it's a large rotation.
Of course, sometimes, I will leave a watch on for a few days,
when the mood strikes, but this is the exception.
I love the variety. And this way, I enjoy them all.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zeno navy diverv with sumo hour/minute hands


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Zelos Spearfish 'ANTIQUE GREEN' 40mm Diver


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

My favorite (and the best) NTH...the Amphion gilt
SOOOO good! Have a great day, everyone.
Love the clear sky reflected in one of the pictures


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Yema Sea Spider


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Oceanking









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

And now for something you don’t see everyday… creamsicle PO on nato











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster 176.007 on a UncleSeiko bracelet 

Have a great humpday


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

still rocking my DS Action Diver... i just got a Ray Mears, i'll post that when i wear it


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Ulysse Nardin Nemo X


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Uncle Seamaster again  Seems crazy to “upgrade” this watch with a bracelet that costs less than Omega sells their NATOs for. Yet here we are.

One grateful nephew here. Haha 

Seriously hoping he comes out with an on the fly adjustable clasp. May go against the whole vintage thing but now that I’ve had them on several watches it’s hard to live without.

Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

kca said:


> Uncle Seamaster again  Seems crazy to “upgrade” this watch with a bracelet that costs less than Omega sells their NATOs for. Yet here we are.
> 
> One grateful nephew here. Haha
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Diesels said:


> Looks great!


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 1200T and bourbon


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Golden Tuna tonight 😁


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Damasko DC57 gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍

EVANT Leather Strap


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More zeno sumo


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Oris ProPilot GMT*

*


  




*


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## ar7iste (Sep 24, 2016)

My newest addition. It is superbly comfortably and light, and the build quality far exceeds my expectation at this price point. My most affordable watch in the colleciton, but truly an impressive piece. I might do a full review if I have time and some people are interested.


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Big boyz


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't know...maybe the Zodiac Super SeaWolf.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)

dont plan to ever dive, but love this thing. Feels very purpose designed, with no concessions to general watch beauty standards.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch to the Mailbox Fresh Hadley-Roma MS850 Cordura Strap. 😁


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Not a Tornek-Rayville Type 1 Class B ...
This one has a Swiss movement ...
Karlskrona Hemlig


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Flieger Friday Everyone! The Longines Avigation Big Eye gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

no diving tool today.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Zelos today.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)

I could only get one of the dogs to pose for the picture. They get too excited when I ask them no the to do something at the same time. They know the treats are coming.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## G2SKIER (Feb 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Blue


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Synchron Saturday Everyone! The Synchron Military Frogman gets the Wrist today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖

Nivada Grenchen Tropical Strap with Holben's Fine Watch Bands Black Hardware.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

LIv diver this am on our camping trip. Gonna do some kayaking today and likely I’ll roll it over at some point so figured water proof watch might be a good idea …


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

The Milsub took a beating and a sunburn on the range yesterday 🤘😎


----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Jetrider said:


> The Milsub took a beating and a sunburn on the range yesterday 🤘😎
> View attachment 16584608


I am not familiar with this piece. What is this? A ground up mod/build? Fantastic looking! Size? Are these available somewhere?


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

#forgot to check the bezel


----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 1200T


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swap to 38mm vanbanner


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## seanggu (Apr 22, 2006)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> Swap to 38mm vanbanner


Is the new VB as awesome as it looks? I like this blue dial as well as the purple dial version. Looks like it sits pretty well on the wrist


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bsw_sc said:


> Is the new VB as awesome as it looks? I like this blue dial as well as the purple dial version. Looks like it sits pretty well on the wrist


Yes it is, and it is very comfortable. I am trying to get use to a sub40 case, but since it has no bezel, the dial is large enough for me. Another nice job from vanbanner except the bracelet does not have the quick release as the PM 2.0 and no drill holes, so I guess it will always be on the bracelet in order not to mess up the back of lugs too much.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

dustytriumph said:


> I am not familiar with this piece. What is this? A ground up mod/build? Fantastic looking! Size? Are these available somewhere?


Thanks! It really is a superlative piece. You can read up on it here…









Forscher 5513/5517 MilSub Homage Watch – Forscher Watch Company – Leitner-Wise LLC


At Leitner-Wise it has always about the small details. At the beginning of 2021, we acquired Forscher Watch Company, a long defunct European watch component manufacturing company dating from the turn of the 20th Century. The concept was to have some fun and initially develop a few, highly...




leitner-wise.com


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Jetrider said:


> Thanks! It really is a superlative piece. You can read up on it here…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link! As soon as I posed this question I searched Seiko MilSub and found essentially the same piece on esty with a NH35, thick heavily domed hesalite, what appears to be the same case, friction bezel, dial and hands. Yours is the best homage of this 5513/5517 I remember seeing. Too bad they only made 180 of these. Just as well as I've been avoiding hesalite and may already have too many watches and one incoming nonetheless. ;-),


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

dustytriumph said:


> Thanks for the link! As soon as I posed this question I searched Seiko MilSub and found essentially the same piece on esty with a NH35, thick heavily domed hesalite, what appears to be the same case, friction bezel, dial and hands. Yours is the best homage of this 5513/5517 I remember seeing. Too bad they only made 180 of these. Just as well as I've been avoiding hesalite and may already have too many watches and one incoming nonetheless. ;-),


Truth be told, I’ve never been a fan of homage watches but when Mr. Lietner designs something, you best believe the quality and attention to detail is going to be exceptional (for those who aren’t familiar with the name, Lietner is an icon in the firearms industry). The watch is superb, I have subjected it to daily use as my duty watch and it’s holding strong and has been accurate to approx +8 sec a day. IMO, the more beat up it gets the better it looks!


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

C040 promaster altichron


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Geequ (Oct 21, 2019)

Ultra legible and incredibly comfortable!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Me and my new buddy working out 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Wearing this non-stop for 2 weeks now. It has become one of my favourite 39mm watches. Just switched it up to my favourite tropic strap. So comfortable!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Imbiton said:


> Swap to 38mm vanbanner


Nice! I just ordered the purple dial!


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


>


Nice build!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Avo said:


> Nice! I just ordered the purple dial!


Show us your purple one once you have it on your wrist. The package does include the tools to resize it.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

no


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

B&R










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇🖤❤


----------



## semektet (Jun 27, 2019)

Bronze & Ombre delight











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Mhutch said:


>


This and the similar Douglas pique my interest each time I see one. Love the look.


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Millechron Monarque


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

BSHt013 said:


> View attachment 16587035


Are those hands an aftermarket replacement?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sunup to Sundown with the PloProf....


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## blackdog1101 (11 mo ago)

I’m wearing my San Martin 37mm Explorer, on a Hirsch strap.


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Seiko for Sunday. Calgary, Canada


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

00024


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogik_yo (Aug 13, 2017)

SMP Quartz on Zealande Rubber


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

😎


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SD4k


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The SBDC 053 Blue MAS gets the Wrist today! 😍⚓💙

Black ISOFRANE Strap


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

Also rocking the Seiko today


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## jonathandaugereau (9 mo ago)

Still wearing this new beauty.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Whirlpool blue titanium swordfish from Zelos
with a pop of yellow


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This one is still a favorite and wears pretty well even on a smallish wrist in spite of the L2L. This strap does make it seem longer as it doesn’t wrap back down tightly around the lug bar.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Speedy B said:


> 00024
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the 24


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

yogik_yo said:


> SMP Quartz on Zealande Rubber
> View attachment 16588429


Looking good  how do you like that strap? I’m ordering one for my NTTD


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## yogik_yo (Aug 13, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Looking good  how do you like that strap? I’m ordering one for my NTTD


These are one of the most comfortable strap I have owned , better than Omega rubber strap for latest smp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love the 24


Thanks. I let it go once and I had to get it back. Missed it too much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Speedy B said:


> Thanks. I let it go once and I had to get it back. Missed it too much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I loved that they used the flat bottom Luminor midcase, much more comfortable than the 243 I had.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

It’s been a while since I’ve posted. I hope everyone is doing well. I’m currently wearing my Davosa GMT. It’s quite comfy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

First Gen (Singapore dial), N. American market SKX173


----------



## Firecrafter (Jun 20, 2020)

Wearing my Mini-Turtle today!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my SM-F711B using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Speedy Tuesday Everyone! The FOIS Speedmaster gets the Wrist today! 😍🌝🚀👨‍🚀🖤


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Vancouver Grey all day


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A vanbanner 38mm no date today


----------



## Willbrink (Nov 6, 2016)

My current favorite, Farar GMT


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Direnzo Eclipse (where the second hand literally eclipses the date every minute!!)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The EMG DL63 Panda gets the Wrist today! 🐼⌚🏎🏁


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Long match for the LCS Varsity Soccer team


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Back to Ollech


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@deepsea03 @Imbiton The beads of rice bracelet looks nice. 
It's starting to grow on me.
I have only ONE watch with that bracelet: the Smiths Caribbean black.


----------



## stobievulture (Feb 21, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> Back to Ollech


love the colours in this


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Direnzo DRZ 05 “Solaris”


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Steel vs Rubber









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Omega


----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)

You haven't lived until you've been woken up from a sound sleep by a golden retriever spotting a rabbit outside the bedroom window.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

My old faithful - faded Seiko 7548 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Something mid-sized for today: SKX015


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PloProf


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Serica 4512


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## BeerNye (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Helmet "Darth Vader" '76 today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Atticus Icarus









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*OMEGA #Speedmaster #ReversePanda 🐼 #LosAngeles 







*


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Cactus babies and Bluebonnets 

















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I just got the Bradystrap black with platinum stitching...
on my CW forged carbon it looks AMAZING.
It just has to soften up and conform to fit my wrist better with wear.
WOW what a homerun look:


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The Pearl Diver, my first bronze watch!
And another successful kickstarter. 
I'm 2 for 2 with Direnzo Eclipse and now WickedWatchCo. Pearl Diver.
(and I'm hoping to make it 3 for 3 with the Namica blue)
Love this forged carbon with gold dust dial...so unique and awesome
(I even got my son a matching one with a bronze bezel insert that he picked):


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My limited








SEIKO 1970 REINTERPRETAZIONE 55TH ANNIVERSARIO SPB183J1 APOCALYPSE NOW EDIZIONE LIMITATA







youtube.com


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Full Lume Flieger Friday Everyone! The Damasko DC57 gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

UFO today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

New arrival, amazing


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus Moray 42mm bronze for Friday night


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Spearfish









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Ugh…Raven!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

deepsea03 said:


>


Cool photo any editing or just natural light? Watch is fantastic! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nukleuz (Dec 14, 2006)

MTG B2000









Sent from my Seamoth using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SBDX 017 Marine Master 300 gets the Wrist today! 😁🖤🤿🌊⚓


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Vincent_Diesel (9 mo ago)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Home Depot is my new Watch Recon


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> Cool photo any editing or just natural light? Watch is fantastic!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks, and started out with my iPhone and natural light and used the Snapseed app to play with it a little


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

another day in a suit…


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Have a great weekend.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DOXA 1200T professional today. Loving it on the BOR bracelet. 


Hanging out with my boy Magnus.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Now this;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Ball....

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-42mm this morning


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today with Kakume; 
Happy Labor Day!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇🖤❤


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Whadoyoumean it’s not April 31st???








..Last Day of Suit weekend!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

So I bought 2 sailcloth bradystraps: black and blue.
The black is perfect on my CW c60 forged carbon...
but the blue is a WEIRD shade of blue.
So I looked around my collection and I found the perfect watch for it:
the slate grey Zelos swordfish40.
I didn't plan this at all, but I'm very happy that it worked out SOOO well.







































Also weird is that the website says: "water wearable".
Can I swim with it on, even though the lining is leather?
I don't know...but kind of doubt it.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)

If you look closely you can see I forgot to set the date wheel ahead to account for the short month.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

My only grade 5 Titanium watch ... Hampton H1 ...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Another orange watch.


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The SBDC 033 Blumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Vaer D5 Arctic with their amazing lined Horween leather strap...
that kind of matches the tan hour markers and completes the look!
I also really like how the minute markers, second hand, and
the 10,20,30,40,50 are white to give it a little contrast.
I had to coat the strap several times with Bick's #4 but I think this is a winning/stunning combo.


















































p.s. the only downside: the website didn't/doesn't apply the discounts correctly
when I chose a couple of "add-on" lined Horween leather straps.
And customer service was VERY hard to deal with and only after MANY repeated attempts did I convince them to charge me the correct amount, 
so I could complete the order.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today with this faithful companion for 10 years; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

uvalaw2005 said:


>


That's a good looking canvas strap. Great color.
Is it from Helm? Is it available somewhere to buy?
Thanks


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> That's a good looking canvas strap. Great color.
> Is it from Helm? Is it available somewhere to buy?
> Thanks


Thanks! That's the toasted almond canvas from RedRockStraps. Last time I checked Dan was awaiting a new shipment of that particular color, but give him a shout and he'll let you know.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> Vaer D5 Arctic with their amazing lined Horween leather strap...
> that kind of matches the tan hour markers and completes the look!
> I also really like how the minute markers, second hand, and
> the 10,20,30,40,50 are white to give it a little contrast.
> ...


Stunning looking! Enjoy


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No bank holiday here, just another Monday and I feel so out of it. Wish I was off


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

mougino said:


>


Good dog the labrador, but I don't know what the brand of your diver is; 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The low hanging fruit and crepas cayman


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

uvalaw2005 said:


>


Love that strap!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay on this glorious spring day.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rubendefelippe said:


> Good dog the labrador, but I don't know what the brand of your diver is;
> Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Not a Labrador but a Golden Retriever 
The watch is an early San Martin, branded LJM for Liao JiaMing, the creator behind San Martin.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

mougino said:


> Not a Labrador but a Golden Retriever
> The watch is an early San Martin, branded LJM for Liao JiaMing, the creator behind San Martin.


Thank you for your response and apologies for the breed of your dog; they are also very friendly;
I did not know the date of the clock, very nice; 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

I’m a Seiko guy!


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Orient Day-Date


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Speedy Tuesday Everyone! The FOIS Speedmaster gets the Wrist today! 😍🌝🚀👨‍🚀🖤


----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)

Promaster Aqualand BJ2168-01E …


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

The Gurtle in office today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 973 on canvas, made from a military bag and you can see some of the original stamping on it.


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

LeDocteur said:


> View attachment 16606912


Sublime, the watch and the photo, well done Sir


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vostok Amphibia 1967 LE


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More cayman on Tuesday


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)

hollywoodphil said:


> View attachment 16607521
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Victorinox is a very underrated Swiss brand in my view. They make an excellent watch at a solid price point. They are a very good value in the secondary market.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

My3Sons said:


> Victorinox is a very underrated Swiss brand in my view. They make an excellent watch at a solid price point. They are a very good value in the secondary market.


Agreed!
I have several, many of which I've let go dormant. Need to gather some batteries and wake 'em up. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## yogik_yo (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Finally got my 2020 Aquastar Deepstar back from warranty repair at the end of last week. Today is the first day it got any real wear time. 

Not sure it’s going to stay. Giving it a chance before deciding. Still need to give it a try on the Beads of Rice that arrived while it was gone.

Watch is definitely a beaut though!

Have a great one!






























Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Blue 7002-7020 Transitional 200m Diver


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Synchron Military Frogman gets the Wrist today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

2 blue beauties... The Straton Tourer GMT I wore yesterday &
the Seiko pepsi turtle (on very nice UTE vulcanized blue rubber strap) 
I'm wearing now.
Check out those gorgeous dials:


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus sea snake another from 2013-2014 chunky days


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Submariner day.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Swapped out the Tropic strap for one of my 20mm Zulu alpha straps. Definitely need to pick up a 22mm for the Deepstar if it stays. I’m a huge fan of these straps. 

Very comfortable and something different from the rest of my nylon straps.

Forgot how gorgeous this blue dial is in person. This thing may have a fighting chance to stick around after all  Still having a hard time keeping my SMP off my wrist though. Haha

Have a great one!






































Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

300t









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Avelta


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Onda Azzurro Black 50 ATMOS gets the Wrist today! 🦈💙🖤🌊


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBDC005


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o torpedo beast on quick release fkm rubber


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko JDM 7A48-7000 Moonphase from January 1984


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The absolute best Islander imo (the 04) on a Strapcode really nice endmill bracelet 
that seems perfectly suited for it, and makes it seem a lot more special:


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch to the Squale Comsubin Marina Militare! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


Hirsch Robby Sailcloth Performance Strap. Black/Orange


Damasko Buckle


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

One of my sentimentals. Hard to believe on the 19th of this month I’ll have had this for 20 years. This was my first automatic watch. My parents had to explain how it worked as I had only ever had quartz watches up until that point.

Mostly reserved for special/dressier occasions these days, was my daily wearer for years when I first got it. By daily I mean it pretty much never came off my wrist. Sleep, showers, swimming you name it. Took everything I threw at it and never any issues. 

I really should get this on wrist more often.

Have a great one!




























Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Put one of my original classics back into rotation after a long hiatus....


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

StephenCanale said:


> Put one of my original classics back into rotation after a long hiatus....
> 
> View attachment 16612326


GORGEOUS "original classic". 
Out of curiosity, why was there a long hiatus?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

tro_jan said:


> Seiko JDM 7A48-7000 Moonphase from January 1984


That's aged INCREDIBLY well. What's your secret?
I hope all of my watches look that good when they are nearly 40.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Flieger Friday Everyone! The Longines Avigation Big Eye gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍


----------



## EnjoyYourTime (9 mo ago)

Ok, yeah, agree it sure doesn't look like a dive watch, yet she has a 120m WP rating.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

For today, *Yema Superman Full Lume*

*


  




*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

The CWC RN Diver on-wrist today


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1978 Seiko


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Work from home/cayman Friday


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Jenny


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Happy Friday!

Cheers...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

I just picked up this SPB105 and I am enjoying it. Anybody who knows me also knows that I love MM200s. My wife calls it an obsession . I now have 3 of the first generation MM200 and 3 of the 2nd generation. This one here came with a bracelet missing a few links, so right now I'm borrowing the bracelet from my blue hole SPB083. On that note- if any of you know where I can pick up 2 links for this bracelet please let me know!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Red day…..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Deepstar for a rip on the Sportster, otherwise known as, the bike my BLNR bought  That was about 3 1/2 years ago, shortly before the prices started their trip into the stratosphere.

I try not to think about the bike it could have bought if I had held onto it. Haha Then again I would have missed out on years of riding.

Have a great one!


















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

SZSC003


----------



## jg3456 (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I’ve been wearing my Scurfa lap swimming then to steam room/cold shower cycle x3. No signs of moisture inside! Knock on wood 🤞🤞


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Friday night noir.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

At work with the Milsub 🤘😎


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SKX A35 Lemon Drop gets the Wrist today! 😁🍋💧


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Dr Arkham (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

Finally…


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Pick up your “Balls”..and load up your Cannons”


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Jenny


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Seiko SRPD25 Monster


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Took this one in last week for final clean and here we are Doxa 1200T thank you
*@bobs.divers*


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

feelinchill said:


> View attachment 16615547


I love that they moved the power indicator off the dial !!
Some models have it on the back of the case.
The dial looks SOOO much cleaner and nicer without it.


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

1675









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seals modded dark seals Saturday


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇🖤❤


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

CWard Trident-GMT (Old Gen)


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This is an underrated blue sunburst beauty:


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## SirJP (Jan 25, 2013)

Old faithful! Happy Mother’s Day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seiko SUMO


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Zenith rainbow flyback









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Springer & Fersen Rangiroa*

*


  




*


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tag


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The Deep Blue SKX C25 Mod gets the Wrist today! 😁💙🐳🐋🐬🐟🐠🐙🦀🌊


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

MEG Ti ETA


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Not quite sure about the strap…


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Charmex Swiss Military Seawolf 1000m diver’s chronograph. Please disregard the date. I can’t read it so I don’t bother with it since this is one of my grab and go quartz watches.

Switched it onto a Zulu Alpha which tames this beast quite nicely. Stock rubber was quite thick and difficult for me to get through the metal keepers. 

Got that off and tried it out on a few NATOS which were better but weren’t ideal due to fit issues. Felt like I needed them too tight to keep head of watch in place.

With ZA this watch practically disappears on wrist. Ok, maybe not but I think comfort wise this option comes as close as any strap could to making it feel that way.

Have a great one!


























Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> This is an underrated blue sunburst beauty:
> View attachment 16617277
> View attachment 16617279


many of us agree!


----------



## Dr Arkham (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

jhdscript said:


> *Springer & Fersen Rangiroa*
> 
> *
> View attachment 16618495
> *


Is that outer dial reading dive depth ? 

Followed the link & not a single word in English even the YouTube video throws the French right atcha... wee wee 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Double post


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch to the Freshly Delivered Aquastar Deepstar! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16620323


What reference is that? 😍


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Saswatch said:


> What reference is that? 😍


It's SNZF17j1.


----------



## maxgara1979 (May 23, 2013)

Quick swim wearing my Seiko 6309 7040 from '79 in the Daintree rainforest, Australia


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## hl213 (Oct 14, 2016)

Desk diving in the kitchen. Rather pleased with Barton straps, even if I feel they rip you off by up-selling you half a strap you don't want!


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

darth_radb said:


> Evening Switch to the Freshly Delivered Aquastar Deepstar! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐
> View attachment 16620257
> 
> View attachment 16620258
> ...


Awesome! I am so close to pulling the trigger on a Deepstar II. Having trouble deciding on which color.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Twilight Blue


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> That's aged INCREDIBLY well. What's your secret?
> I hope all of my watches look that good when they are nearly 40.


Thanks.
I actually got this from a raffle in my local watch group. Maybe I should ask him what his secret was...


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


Honeymoon is now Engaged! 😍🍯🌝


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

tro_jan said:


> Thanks.
> I actually got this from a raffle in my local watch group. Maybe I should ask him what his secret was...


Yeah, please do!
I really want my watches to continue to look and function in top shape for many years.
Thanks for finding out.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

tro_jan said:


> Seiko JDM 7A48-7000 Moonphase from January 1984


That's aged INCREDIBLY well. What is the owner's secret?
Please find out what the owner did...how he took care of it...did he wear it often
in rotation...or not wear it hardly at all. This is important information for me/all of us.

I hope all of MY watches look that good when they are nearly 40.
Thanks!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Morning walk benarus sea snake


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerNye (Mar 4, 2015)

Aquastar Deepstar on a Speidel Twist-O-Flex


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

BeerNye said:


> Aquastar Deepstar on a Speidel Twist-O-Flex
> View attachment 16621391
> 
> View attachment 16621389


Need me a Deepstar II. How are you liking this?


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

a Helson Squadron for me.



























Thanks.


----------



## BeerNye (Mar 4, 2015)

dustytriumph said:


> Need me a Deepstar II. How are you liking this?


Quite a lot. It’s definitely thick, but it’s so well-finished for the price that it’s tough to complain. The dial colors are superb. You def won’t be disappointed.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 300T Sharkhunter 50th anniversary on Zodiac tropic  today


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

jmerino7 said:


> a Helson Squadron for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16621777
> ...


Very cool. Wish there was a small one offered.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Jeep99dad You have that orange matching so well.
It looks good.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> Morning walk benarus sea snake


Weird date placement!
but cool watch


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

This tank


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> @Jeep99dad You have that orange matching so well.
> It looks good.


Thank you. Love those tropic straps.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The original watch that started off this whole hobby/obsession:
a Seiko 5 with a cool stainless steel bezel insert.
I had a nice watch I wore everyday, but when I saw this,
I decided that I wanted it anyway. And it was $205.
That started my collection, as I consider it the 1st in my collection,
and it is a great watch that I still have in my rotation:


----------



## Jt33301 (Feb 23, 2021)

Khaki bronze fresh out of the box.


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Charmex again today. 

Have a great one!










Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> Weird date placement!
> but cool watch


I agree. I prefer the date window at 6 any day ! Stay well bud.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 STO Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

6309-7049


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

GS Spring Drive


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐🍯🌝


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

Seiko Turtle for the day


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The delicious tangerine markers of the ollech Ocean Graph for breakfast


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Chunky 255…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Kaventsmann


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Yema


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

New Citizen came to me (there was no new Japanese for a long time), some call the ashtray, others Ecozilla 👊 like a great watch for me 👊


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Always a good day for a Sub.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

removed


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

View attachment 16624933


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Orient Sub


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Falling back in love with my affordables


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Smiths Caribbean today


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐

Slate Grey Sailcloth Strap


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

One of those “is it, isn’t it” watches.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Yema


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

This Broad Arrow today. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD on my old DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass. Digging this combo.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Forgot to set date after demagnetizing. Was running more that +45mins/day.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Dinner switch









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐🍯🌝

Barton's Black Sailcloth Strap


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Yema again


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Rolex YachtMaster*

*


  




*


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Darth Tuna


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Can't say enough good things about this Atticus Icarus.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Jubilee today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

Got some diving in today. Under my desk of course.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Timex Todd Snyder today, cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐🍯🌝

Barton's Royal Blue Sailcloth Strap


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Torgoen for Saturday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

With a 23mm Luminox rubber strap


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1978 Seiko Diver 6309-7049 on GL831 strap


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Non diver beachboy


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

Imbiton said:


> Direnzo Mondial blue/teal Monday 28th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wondering what your impression is on the color match of the date wheel on the blue dial. I find the colourway attractive, but on most pictures to me it seems as if the date wheel errs more towards a true deep blue, whereas the dial nods more towards teal or petrol blue, so the date therefore stand out to me. What is your impression in person?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benjamin NV said:


> Just wondering what your impression is on the color match of the date wheel on the blue dial. I find the colourway attractive, but on most pictures to me it seems as if the date wheel errs more towards a true deep blue, whereas the dial nods more towards teal or petrol blue, so the date therefore stand out to me. What is your impression in person?


My impression is that the color match was perfect enough that I never even noticed to inspect further on this model (or a non-issue). I wish many other watches I love as well (such as Squales) would match the date wheel color to the dial as well as this Direnzo. That said, I have heard that painting the wheel date to be exact as a dial is a challenge indeed other than your white & black.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Delightfully chunky, with nearly 20mm thickness, one never forgets while wearing this energetic time rock


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

CWC 1983 Reissue RN Diver


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne  while drinking a cocktail and waiting for the rain to pass so we can go walk Magnus.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa DiverOne  while drinking a cocktail and waiting for the rain to pass so we can go walk Magnus.


Magnus is getting huge.....................


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

2nd change for Sunday


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Summer time temps...









Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Russ1965 said:


> Magnus is getting huge.....................


Yes probably 83-85 lbs now


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Started today with the blue Orient Mako USA, then switched to the Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Jubilee. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Seiko first generation black monster for Monster Monday!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Feeling blue today....









PH200M on Uncleseiko's Holzer.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seiko made these divers to last for decades. This one is over 40 years old.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

This custom build just in. Thanks to John @ Bespoke Watch Projects.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)

Desk diver for sure 🙃


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Just another day at C-Lab...









Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Watch for this week's rotation....


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Smiths Caribbean black on beads of rice bracelet
(when I tried to recall all my watches in transit, this one somehow slipped my mind)
and NTH Amphion vintage gilt, which was on my wrist at the time, 
until I switched it for the Smiths.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

MuckyMark said:


>


Crown on the LEFT?! Interesting.
How do you like it that way?
I've never tried that!


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> Crown on the LEFT?! Interesting.
> How do you like it that way?
> I've never tried that!


I like it. Check out the Pelagos and the Pelagos LHD threads. Many great pics and info.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

This Bulova for today. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dr Arkham (Jul 27, 2010)

Different strap in the PO


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Cold and rainy day with the Chinese; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Tuesday with favorite beater


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Classic Seiko SKX007


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> Smiths Caribbean black on beads of rice bracelet
> (when I tried to recall all my watches in transit, this one somehow slipped my mind)
> and NTH Amphion vintage gilt, which was on my wrist at the time,
> until I switched it for the Smiths.
> ...


Beautiful stuff


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega NTTD on canvas today. I don’t have a speedy for Speedy Tuesday  but at least it’s an Omega


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Difficult dial color to capture on camera


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SQ Wednesday


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Adding some color to a gray day with this Doxa


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Benarus Moray bronze


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Orca 2000m white dial on leather.


----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)

Finally trying out the Uncle Seiko beads of rice braclet my brother-in-law bought me. Feels great on my Monster


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

carl f bucherer scubatec maldives on rubber b strap.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I hope everyone is having a GREAT day today !
Seiko shark turtle (super weird name: shark turtle, but whatever)...
the dial is GORGEOUS.
I wear it on the strapcode bandoleer tapering bracelet which is great.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> I hope everyone is having a GREAT day today !
> Seiko shark turtle (super weird name: shark turtle, but whatever)...
> the dial is GORGEOUS.
> I wear it on the strapcode bandoleer tapering bracelet which is great.
> ...


Very nice bandoleer tapering bracelet and blue dial


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

SOOO nice in the sunlight (1st pic)...WOW
This watch has such a dynamic, awesome dial.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Turtle... With a dial that looks like cubed mangoes


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

May and it’s already 100 degrees … 😳


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Heading out to the Channel Islands for some fishing.


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

New arrival for me today, from 1984 citizen Arnie😁


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

....Casual Friday today.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

deepsea03 said:


>


Awesome watch and cool tapering strap, but that pic is not satisfying enough. 
I need about 3 or 4 more with different views and angles, please.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

watchman600 said:


> Awesome watch and cool tapering strap, but that pic is not satisfying enough.
> I need about 3 or 4 more with different views and angles, please.


Thank you and I will work on that. Have a great weekend


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday Everyone! The Honeymoon rolls on and the Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist again today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## TimePassenger (8 mo ago)

Friday afternoon. 32°C outside. I'm alone at the gym with my Edox Delfin Mecano.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

🇺🇦


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This took forever (kickstarter), but the watch is phenomenal
especially for the price I paid...check out that DIAL
(forged carbon with gold dust)
This is my first bronze watch and I like it.
And I got my son the model in the video with the bronze bezel insert


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> This took forever (kickstarter), but the watch is phenomenal
> especially for the price I paid...check out that DIAL
> (forged carbon with gold dust)
> This is my first bronze watch and I like it.
> ...


I went to the site (again) after seeing this post. I think I would get one if the lugs were 20mm vs 22mm. There are a few versions I find compelling other than the lug width. Congrats on a very cool watch.


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

Happy with this scarce one. Just arrived from Columbia today.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Latest addition ...


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Normal Saturday.....no regrets


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

This tank for yardwork small wristed, need not apply.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Turtle today;
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Seiko SRPD25, Modern Monster


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Citizen Orca for chores


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBDX017 on Hodinkee Two Stitch Suede


----------



## Psudonim (11 mo ago)

U50 on an Artem strap


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling SOA blue for Saturday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Burgers after yard work


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Middle


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

Tutima M2 Seven Seas


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Yardwork time


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Seiko Tuna SBBN045


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 1200T professional  I’m a big fan of the BOR on Doxas. 
Love this thing, keeping it this time


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunday morning with a slight dome


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doing some Fin adjustments with the new to me Seiko Prospex SPB143


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

LOVE this sunburst grey dial
and matching sapphire bezel insert and matching canvas strap!
I might be in what some call the "honeymoon phase" with this one.
Also, I had to work unusually hard to find and buy it and wait for its arrival,
which may make it feel more sweet.
I will try to remember to dust off the dial next time, 
since in these close-ups it really shows.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

San Martin SN008g









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

MM300 on Molequin Tone on Tone Anthracite strap


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Fluffhead1978 (Jul 27, 2021)

Deep Blue Sun Diver 1k w/ silver dial.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> Sunday morning with a slight dome


"a slight dome"??


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> "a slight dome"??


Tongue & cheeck sarcasm. Here is the same Smith Caribbean you have slight dome


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> Tongue & cheeck sarcasm. Here is the same Smith Caribbean you have slight dome


GORGEOUS
I love that the tennis ball makes it into the picture too.
I'm very happy with my Smiths...
and it's my first with this beads of rice bracelet.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This watch doesn't want to come off. 
The sunburst grey dial is awesome.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Smiths Caribbean Monday


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

View attachment 16649379


sorry double post!


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The SKX 009 gets the Wrist today! 😁⚓🌊🔴🔵


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Nazario Azzurro









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

Dunno why I’m having trouble with double posts today...


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

I just got new to me from long time wishlist, Squale 50 Atmos


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD on canvas today 
#2 fave in my collection


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pelagos FXD on canvas today
> #2 fave in my collection


Looking great! 

Now that you’ve spilled the #2 ranking you may have to reveal #1!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Looking great!
> 
> Now that you’ve spilled the #2 ranking you may have to reveal #1!


That was this weekend’s post 
Polar ExpII is #1, FXD is #2 and pretty much tied Omega NTTD is#3. Then it’s the Pam 973 and BLNR, then my Doxas, Farer and O&O… various others I’d not rank


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That was this weekend’s post
> Polar ExpII is #1, FXD is #2 and pretty much tied Omega NTTD is#3. Then it’s the Pam 973 and BLNR, then my Doxas, Farer and O&O… various others I’d not rank


Hard to argue there! 



As always love the collection and Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Hard to argue there!
> 
> 
> 
> As always love the collection and Thanks for sharing


Thanks very much bud 
May have new one landing soon that may shake up the top 5


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

This back on wrist....honeymoon not over! Man my eyes must really be going....never see the dust till the photos are on the pooter. Guess I could start cleaning these up in Photoshop.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks very much bud
> May have new one landing soon that may shake up the top 5


Keep us posted


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Keep us posted


Well.. deal confirmed. Payment sent. Very excited  cannot wait to have it on my wrist.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

One of my modded Tuna homages.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko Alpinist


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


>


Nice build!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

On a weekly rotation to try and make sure every piece gets some time.

This week....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster NTTD on a DrunkArtStraps canvas made from an old USAF bag. 

My #2-3 watch in the collection with the FXD.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Speedy Tuesday Everyone! The FOIS Speedmaster gets the Wrist today! 😍🌝🚀👨‍🚀🖤


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switching to this Mido


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

RZE Endeavor


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

"Classic Coke" today.


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

Don’t know if I’m diggin this combo but it’s super comfortable 🤔


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Brown









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## morert4 (Jun 17, 2014)

GVW-B5000 - Jelly? Well, get one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Seabee1 said:


> View attachment 16651821


Sorry I just realized this was a dive watch thread...my bad, not trying to hijack it


----------



## morert4 (Jun 17, 2014)

morert4 said:


> GVW-B5000 - Jelly? Well, get one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I didn’t realize that this was specifically for dive watches! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

3 days in a row is VERY unusual for me. I almost always switch watches every day.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

morert4 said:


> Sorry, I didn’t realize that this was specifically for dive watches!


Hmmmm... I don't think it is...

If it really is for divers only then i have violated the rules time and again over the years...


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

CWC RN Diver


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

What to wear today. Well, since my mind has been on Helm
and I just received their newest version (Miyako),
and almost got a titanium Vanuatu,
my mind naturally went to Helm.
This is their classic Vanuatu and I wear it on their whiskey reddish-brown leather
which seems to perfectly match with the minute markers and seconds hand.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

jovani said:


>


What strap is that? It seems to fit PERFECTLY
(maybe it would be good on my Seiko turtle in blue).
Thanks


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Mido


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> What strap is that? It seems to fit PERFECTLY
> (maybe it would be good on my Seiko turtle in blue).
> Thanks


Crafter Blue


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

MuckyMark said:


>


Such lovely colours, Mark.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Not so much wearing, as displaying


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Damasko DC57 gets the Wrist today! 😁✈⌚☁🖤🤍


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido morning


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Twilight Blue


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SM300


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Vostok 1967 v1









Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

ZRC reissue on strapcode engineer tonight


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Lim.ed. 😎


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Finally managed to get the black casio md-703 running for the first time after owning it for about 3 years now😎👍


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Flieger Friday Everyone! The Longines Avigation Big Eye gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

CoCo and a SeaDweller


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

TGIF


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

SOOOO good that I would think twice about wearing it on a train or bus or at night on vacation.
It sucks that there are low-life thieves, but unfortunately there are.
And I don't want to meet any of them!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Pogue today;
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Guess I need to work on my tan this weekend.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Daughter's graduation...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Luminox










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

M.S.21

Scurfa always helps bring in the weekend.


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New arrival today. Pam61 

I love the old tobacco sausage in the titanium case 
It’s perfect for me. 



















































I’m so psyched… can you tell?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Synchron Saturday Everyone! The Synchron Military Frogman gets the Wrist today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Dr Arkham (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Ollech wajs C-1000 for Saturday morning


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Stingray 47 Ti


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Have a good'un.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new-to-me Pam61 on canvas of course. The 973 ain’t gonna be too happy about this new arrival and serious competition
That tobacco sausage dial is 🤎


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16660187


Digging this. I’d love one or the new green one on their rubber strap


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Digging this. I’d love one or the new green one on their rubber strap


When I first saw one on the rubber strap the bracelet was only briefly considered then forgotten about. Very comfortable and looks great.


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

372 w/ a long and super comfortable Adeeos strap…


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)

Fun day today (it’s been a while).


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Saturday


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sunday 😁


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## yester5 (Nov 24, 2006)

My new to me Deep Blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Happy Theiko Thaturday!
#atlas #landshark










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Brass!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

In pocket……


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko Prospex SRPC49/K1


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇🖤❤


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The bear today;
Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still honeymooning with the Pam61 and it just sings on canvas.


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Trying to find the right strap. Love this combo thus far. Cheers !


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still honeymooning with the Pam61 and it just sings on canvas.


Congrats man! 

Great dial tone. I imagine it is right at home with your love of canvas straps! And looks a great wrist for too

Enjoy!!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Congrats man!
> 
> Great dial tone. I imagine it is right at home with your love of canvas straps! And looks a great wrist for too
> 
> Enjoy!!


Thank you  the tobacco dial is just awesome. Lume is so strong too for a 20+ years old watch. It is indeed a great strap watch made for canvas


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still honeymooning with the Pam61 and it just sings on canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 16662562
> 
> View attachment 16662564
> 
> View attachment 16662560


Wow  that’s super nice. Never seen this one model before.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  that’s super nice. Never seen this one model before.


Thank you sir👍🏼. It’s an SD-1 diver from Dietrich Dietrich – Luxury Watches


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SMP









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunday is for the crepas cayman


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> Sunday is for the crepas cayman


Beauty...I'm still rocking the Steiny Hulk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> Beauty...I'm still rocking the Steiny Hulk


That I'd true hulk. Wear it in good health for years!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

“I Gnome, it’s been a Mesh-ee Week”


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice to be back under the sun, at the pool, with a cold beer.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson for chores


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

Lum-tec Solar Marine 3. My first diver. Big fan so far. Have a good one, gents.









Sent from my SM-A136U using Tapatalk


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Afternoon change.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Watch for the week, new to the collection!

































It's the BB58 925 which I've had my eye on for a while.

Received it a week ago or so, but waited for the rubber replacement strap to show up.

Comes on a NATO or standard brown leather, neither of which look that good to me, so I wasn't going to even bother to put it on until this fitted rubber arrived.  

Very comfortable and really digging the overall weight/feel/look of this piece.


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm wearing the Avalon blue today...
What I call "pelagos blue" - such a special, nice color...
(like the the Tudor, but a lot more affordable)
Touches of yellow are nice too.
And it wears very comfortable like a Seiko turtle.
I was LUCKY to get a brand new condition one of these!


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Loading my Seiko;
Cheers!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

BALL Watch Co. sources some excellent NATO straps especially the hardware on it. Next level!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Honeymoon continues with the Pam61 on canvas 

















Cup of coffee and chilling wirh my buddy  










That tobacco dial is so cool


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> Honeymoon continues with the Pam61 on canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Glamorous!; 
you have it attached to your wrist ;
Cheers!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

Cheap but pretty…


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

feelinchill said:


> View attachment 16664884


The Grand Seiko, excellent watch, combined with a drink also very good and healthy!
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

rubendefelippe said:


> The Grand Seiko, excellent watch, combined with a drink also very good and healthy!
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> ...







Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Grill time change.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Changed from the MM300 to the vintage 1980 Suwa production 6309-7049 on old man jingly jangly Jubilee bracelet.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Trekkie (Feb 16, 2011)

Doxa “Poseidon” while vacationing in French Polynesia, great snorkeling!


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Been wearing the Longines today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dr Arkham (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson morning


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Sea Urchin pepsi today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still have the Pam61 on the wrist. 
Have a great work week. 
B


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

Golden Turtle


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Rolex Yacht-Master*

*


  




*


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

It was a non diver Tuesday with the Atlantic beachboy


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

New watch. How does the suede strap look on there ? I think I like it... not sure if the black leather being a little lighter black than the case


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

41mm ETA motor


----------



## Trekkie (Feb 16, 2011)

Anyone tried nighttime snorkeling?
Took the Sea-Dweller out for a swim, can’t get any more fun!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Colt Chrono Ocean 








A53050


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Something a little different tonight, Seiko's watch for the blind 😎 👍


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Psudonim (11 mo ago)

Far from the sea


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Classic black SARB033


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The SBDX 017 Marine Master 300 gets the Wrist today! 😁🖤🤿🌊⚓


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the Certina


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Dark Manta Ray


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Serica 4512 got a new strap.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

sticky said:


> View attachment 16668584


Such a GREAT color blue! Love it.
But this one seems to have a different bezel insert than mine.
Maybe it's an earlier model.
I have a ceramic bezel insert with engraved white numbers and markings.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Fantastic grey dial watch. I love every detail of this watch:
the hardened case and bracelet to prevent scratches,
the "pizza hour markers", unique hands, AMAZING grey color dial,
matching grey rehaut (or whatever it's called in between the dial and the bezel), 
and the black bezel insert that nicely frames the grey watch.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dark seals today on strapcode


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

garydusa said:


>


I'll bet you could fix your car, motorcycle or bicycle with that bracelet! ;-), Looks awesome.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Zoretto Dino









Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Vintage Diver circa 1978


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue 1000


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

ZM-73 said:


> Deep Blue 1000
> View attachment 16669664


I’ve been eyeballing this one … love that dial


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## semektet (Jun 27, 2019)

1915 Gallipoli memorial - bronze











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko 7548 Diver from January 1981


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bsw_sc said:


> I’ve been eyeballing this one … love that dial


It's a very good watch. This one is the 40mm version.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Damasko DC57 gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the Pam61 on kodiak leather. A few pics from the car studio as I sit in traffic every morning again


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBDX017 with jeans and t-shirt.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Tudor Black Bay Smiley*

*


  




*


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

good2go said:


> View attachment 16669554
> 
> View attachment 16669553


looks great...I almost got this, but decided in the end to go for the Pepsi on jubilee
instead of this Coke. How do you like it?


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> looks great...I almost got this, but decided in the end to go for the Pepsi on jubilee
> instead of this Coke. How do you like it?


I really like it. It's heavy duty, brushed, and industrial look. I also have the Pepsi on the bigger Steinhart version. Will wear it tomorrow. Like it even more but it's big(ger)!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@good2go you mean that it's 42mm? (mine is too)
Can't wait to see the pictures tomorrow.
Steinhart makes a great watch.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> @good2go you mean that it's 42mm? (mine is too)
> Can't wait to see the pictures tomorrow.
> Steinhart makes a great watch.


Yes, I think so. It's big but beautiful, solidly designed timepiece and function. I agree: Steinhart is undervalued and underappreciated. Love mine.


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Switched to a RAF strap today:


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-42mm on mesh this Thursday


----------



## Matches (Mar 25, 2013)

Years ago I sold my SuperOcean Steelfish and I've been regretting it ever since. Today I picked up my new Avenger Seawolf and I'm awe! This is a THICC boi. Not really all that heavy. Maybe a few more grams more than my U1 but nothing unexpected. The only part that I noticed right away is the weight is def all at the top so it is top-heavy compared to other watches. Plus I have a sizable wrist so there is no lug overhang whatsoever and the 45mm case is a non-issue since I have other 44mm watches and I'm used to them.
The bracelet it came with is just OK. I feel like the Steelfish bracelet was better. No matter since I'm into rubber straps in the summer and this thing on my Isofrane looks and feel fantastic. And I love that yellow dial!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 300T Sharkhunter on zodiac  tropic for the commute home…

























Time to grill some steaks


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)

rubendefelippe said:


> The Grand Seiko, excellent watch, combined with a drink also very good and healthy!
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir!


----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Little bit of Scurfa Sunshine


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Imbiton said:


> Tongue & cheeck sarcasm. Here is the same Smith Caribbean you have slight dome


Lovely! Did you mod and replace the second's hand?


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Flieger Friday Everyone! The Longines Avigation Big Eye gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Panerai on an old SNPR English tan Dublin leather. I love not it ages, gets some darker areas and a bit of surface shine 


TGIF


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

Desk diving


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seiko


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Happy Friday























Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

MuckyMark said:


>


Lovely watch, Mark !

I do miss your contributions to the daily WRUW thread over in the Public Forum.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Roningrad said:


> Lovely! Did you mod and replace the second's hand?


Yes, I had a jeweler mod (swap the second's hand) . I had to buy full-hand sets from Dagaz in order to source this bold seconds hand but he ran out last time i tried to buy more. He no longer has them on his site under miyota movements. So, I figured they were rare so I did it with practically all my miyota 9015 movements except i came up short for my EMG Nemo. I have a pet peeve against seconds hands that are not very visible. The ones below all have this modded seconds hand. I got hooked on this seconds hand shape when I had a Puck


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Synchron Saturday Everyone! The Synchron Military Frogman gets the Wrist today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

o/


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD MN21  ️ on DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass to begin the weekend. Still one of my fave in the collection and THE release of 2021 IMHO 


















Hanging out with my buddy


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Kakume '73;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

After having this for 7 or so years, I finally found a strap I like. Gave the watch new life !!!!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Check out the Flat 4 in the date window


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

1680









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black and black










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇🖤❤


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca Sunday


----------



## dacook (Sep 14, 2019)

Today.









Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Dr Arkham (Jul 27, 2010)

Perfect for a day at Busch Gardens with the family.


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

Great value watch - but the bezel is very light in the loafers IMO… SKX bezel on the way..


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Christopher Ward c60 forged carbon on the bradystraps black sailcloth
with platinum stitching...a winning combo, for sure


----------



## Fountain47 (9 mo ago)

Love this thing since I picked it up a few weeks ago. Actually relegated my daily wear Deep Sea to the safe. Lol


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Puck II









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## segibbons03 (Oct 9, 2021)

View attachment 16677707


Skx Pepsi on a brown rubber strap.
View attachment 16677707

Skx Pepsi on a brown rubber strap


----------



## segibbons03 (Oct 9, 2021)

Skx on a brown rubber strap. Finally figured out how to post a pic lol


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Marine73 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Lagunatic said:


> View attachment 16678340
> View attachment 16678342
> View attachment 16678344
> View attachment 16678345
> ...


Water looks amazing! 🌊🏄‍♂️


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Yellow Monday










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega NTTD and I think they nailed this one. It’s right at home on this USAF canvas too


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The Squalematic 60 ATMOS gets the Wrist today! 🦈💙🤍🧡🌊


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

TCM: “Mare” (47mm)


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

Still in the weekly rotation. Sinn U1 Camo


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dr Arkham (Jul 27, 2010)

New strap


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

It was a blue watch Monday today


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

um……yea, it’s a “hand cranker”


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Caramel sauce on vanilla ice cream. Caramel brown strap on solar chrono SSC017.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Speedy Tuesday Everyone! The FOIS Speedmaster gets the Wrist today! 😍🌝🚀👨‍🚀🖤


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Omega Seamaster 300 Watcho


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Pelagos FXD ️  today. I’ve tried several straps on it and this old canvas singlepass still is my favorite


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

Got it wet this morning while watering the garden. Still ticking... Seaborne Sea Venture


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bronze h2o orca amalgam


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> Zelos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm LOVING the look of this watch!
IS the movement awesome?
IS the watch awesome in person on your wrist?
I apologize if I've asked you this once before.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Captain Willard Operation Phoenix Mod😃😃💓


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Note to self: turn off the water or you will see a big water bill


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

UFO today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam61 today on a Panatime brown silicon strap


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

watchman600 said:


> I'm LOVING the look of this watch!
> IS the movement awesome?
> IS the watch awesome in person on your wrist?
> I apologize if I've asked you this once before.


movement is gain 3/10ths of a second a day it's fantastic. So the movement when regulated well can be amazing. The watch is amazing, metorite is just a cool material and I am very impressed with it in person. This is outside my normal "vanilla" taste but it's neither agressive nor blingy, I highly suggest this watch. Zero scrates on the case or bacelet after considerable wear. All in this is an amazing watch that offers all the goodies at a great price.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

G-Shock Frogman Dive Watch


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Afternoon swap to the squalematic dark blue on tropic and shark-mesh


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 1200T this evening


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

7548 and Seiko Z199
January 1981










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

"Operation Phoenix" mod😄♥


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

OMS Mark I😊😃


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Damasko DC57 gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Diving into these conference calls today


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

MWW 62MAS


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this mecaquartz;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

rubendefelippe said:


> Today this mecaquartz;
> Greetings!
> 
> 
> ...


dude! you are in the Dive Watch forum....
Is your Seiko mecaquartz a dive watch?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More squalematic dark blue on some unbranded mesh i found deep in the drawer


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

bombaywalla said:


> dude! you are in the Dive Watch forum....
> Is your Seiko mecaquartz a dive watch?


 Really don't know, it's a 10 atm predictor, I've never dived with it, but it will surely withstand 200 meters. or more... he is a SEIKO!
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Underrated, gorgeous navy blue sunburst Richard LeGrand Oceanfarer
with perfectly matched bezel insert (that's either ceramic or sapphire, I forget).
I have it on a Direnzo nato strap, but will probably put it on a Helm khaki canvas.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> More squalematic dark blue on some unbranded mesh i found deep in the drawer


I like a nice sharkmesh bracelet. It looks good and is "something different"


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> I like a nice sharkmesh bracelet. It looks good and is "something different"


yes sirrey- liking more the shark mesh versus the Milanese ( easier to remove when there is no drilled holes)


----------



## HunCame (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

My Daughter always says “Yassss”


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Marc & Sons


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Flieger Friday Everyone! The Longines Avigation Big Eye gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍


----------



## Psudonim (11 mo ago)

The latest edition to the family. Beautifully simple and simply beautiful.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this Seiko 6139-7070 '77;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mas MAS


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Ocean 1 Black 42 on Springmade NATO.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Wise adamascus AD8 today on a Zuludiver blue waffle FKM rubber strap. Big fan of these straps.

Have a great one!


















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Same one for 3 days, shooting for 1 week


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The Bull today;
Happy weekend!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Heinrich Taucher


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

heyBJK said:


>


That looks great.
I have the blue one and maybe it would look good on a nice nato.
Which brand is this?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> Same one for 3 days, shooting for 1 week


I don't think I could willingly do a week,
with the same watch on my wrist.
We have too many awesome watches that are vying for our attention .


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> I don't think I could willingly do a week,
> with the same watch on my wrist.
> We have too many awesome watches that are vying for our attention .


thank you sir, but this one is my current favorite so it is has been easy not too swap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got a new Mil green OP rubber from the AD today and I’m loving this combo. It’ll be great for the beach and pool.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Two Blue Beauties!
(one on Helm khaki canvas strap and the other
on Christopher Ward blue Cordovan leather strap...with deployant clasp)


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> That looks great.
> I have the blue one and maybe it would look good on a nice nato.
> Which brand is this?


It's the Elite Nylon NATO from Barton. I have several of them in various colors, both solid and stripes. Very comfortable. They are a double-layer strap, not single-pass, if that matters.


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Luminox for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Happy Sunday


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇🖤❤


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seiko Sunday


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Lagunatic said:


> View attachment 16692999
> View attachment 16693000
> View attachment 16693001
> View attachment 16693003
> ...


Very nice beach!,why are you wearing your Rolex in your pajamas instead of being on the sand?
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## AnaximanderMiletus (9 mo ago)

Casio World Time


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

rubendefelippe said:


> Very nice beach!,why are you wearing your Rolex in your pajamas instead of being on the sand?
> Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Yes, get a cheap diver and enjoy that beach and get in the water! 😁🏄‍♂️🌊


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

AnaximanderMiletus said:


> Casio World Time
> View attachment 16693440


The Casio AE 1200"Royale",is a great watch;I have had it for 10 years, of daily and hard use, and I have not even changed the battery;
Continue enjoying it! 
Greetings

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blumo









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The SBDC 069 Blue Coral Sumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙💛🐠🏝🌊


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

This military today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More blingy squale matic on strapcode bandoleer polished


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch to Bruce. The SRP D23 "Save the Ocean" Great White Shark Edition Samurai gets the Wrist! 😍💙🦈🌊

Barton's Tropical Strap


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Alpinist blue.









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Speedy Tuesday Everyone! The FOIS Speedmaster gets the Wrist today! 😍🌝🚀👨‍🚀🖤


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Picked up an original Tropic strap for the Topper Crystal Pepsi. Officially summer ready 

As comfortable as these Tropic straps are, it’s hard not to wear this on the bracelet which is one of my favorites. Hard to explain but the smoothness on the underside is the closest of any bracelet I’ve had to my previous BLNR’s oyster bracelet.

Have a great one!


















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Imbiton said:


> More blingy squale matic on strapcode bandoleer polished


Nice combo! Bandoleer looks great on that! I say bring the bling 

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

On loan from a friend and one of the most comfortable and well designed rubber straps I’ve worn


----------



## garbidz (Jan 11, 2022)

My Princess Hi-Beat GS SBGH213. 
I do portraits. Sometimes the subject has no idea how beautiful she is.
-Then I show the picture. It takes the right moment, the right mood, a bit of Photoshop brushes here and there,
-and they are dumbfounded: "IS THAT ME?"
This watch is like the invisible beautiful girls: You have to have the eyes to see the beauty.
What is our "real world" after all? Nothing but a simulation.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD ️  today


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Ray II



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

CWC RN Diver today…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)

On the way out of the airport garage saw this…..










some poor soul left the hatch open on their Jeep. I wonder how long was it sitting like this as all lights inside were out. Most likely dead battery. Looks like whoever it was he or she was in a hurry, could not even park between the lines. 

After….


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today the 007;
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Overflowing Madison YNP









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 300 Poseidon


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Day 2 with this. For now.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

New arrival...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Doxa 300 Poseidon
> 
> View attachment 16697904




Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today I continue with 007; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> New arrival...


Congratulations on your new and good watch! (it bears the name of the great Liberator) 
Enjoy it a lot! 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Ricam (Jul 1, 2021)

Save the Ocean King Turtle.









Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam61 still on the military green OP rubber


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu again today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

B&R Sunset


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

sal4 said:


> Red Orient Kamasu again today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo! sal4!
WOTD










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

22' Orca


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

hollywoodphil said:


> Yo! sal4!
> WOTD
> 
> View attachment 16700336
> ...


Yes indeed! Looking good hollywoodphil.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The popping red, Amazon exclusive SNKM95










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sharky









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

hot day on the banks of the Chattahoochee river


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Marine Star


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Yema Superman*

*


  




*


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Hard to go wrong with a grey NATO.


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

This sea urchin today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Another Wise purchase . Just landed today. I’m a big fan of this model. Going to be hard to decide between this one and my red one. My plan was to sell whichever I liked less. 

May have to break my own rule of only one watch per model. Really hoping they come out with a bracelet for these.

Have a great one!


























Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

My cuurent favorite


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD
 















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

TheHun said:


> SD
> View attachment 16702165
> View attachment 16702166
> 
> ...


Hello:well, what to say about your Rolex that was not said!;very nice landscape, similar to our patagonia.
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

fish70 said:


> View attachment 16702193




Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

night falls as I look into the streets of the mean city


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Nicest Yema ever seen by many of us!!!



jhdscript said:


> *Yema Superman*
> 
> *
> View attachment 16701020
> *


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Flieger Friday Everyone! The Longines Avigation Big Eye gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega SMP NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

High noon on Fortis Friday


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Busted out the Hexa F74 project for this Friday























Sent from my M2102K1G using Tapatalk


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Friday Night Lume


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch to the Lively "No Radiations" 🤿☢🚫 Fifty Fathoms SKX Mod! 😁🦑⚓


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Synchron Saturday Everyone! The Synchron Military Frogman gets the Wrist today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖

Barton's Army Green Tropical Strap


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Heat and squaleash


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

C3 today...









Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Dr Arkham (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Citizen v2 from 1971🤩


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Scurfa


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 16706585
> 
> 
> View attachment 16706664


Totally not what I would usually go for, from diver to colour, but completely impressed by this! One of the most attractive and decorative diver bezels I've seen and then with the for me more useful 12 hour markings. Which model is this?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Benjamin NV said:


> Totally not what I would usually go for, from diver to colour, but completely impressed by this! One of the most attractive and decorative diver bezels I've seen and then with the for me more useful 12 hour markings. Which model is this?


It's a bit of a departure from the norm for me too.
It's the Smiths Caribbean. Available in various colours from Timefactors.

Edit: the bezel markers are also lumed.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

JohnM67 said:


> It's a bit of a departure from the norm for me too.
> It's the Smiths Caribbean. Available in various colours from Timefactors.
> 
> Edit: the bezel markers are also lumed.


Way more affordable than expected. Only orange has not sold out. Not sure I would, but perhaps in person that would be different. Your live shots are better than the shop's


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Benjamin NV said:


> Way more affordable than expected. Only orange has not sold out. Not sure I would, but perhaps in person that would be different. Your live shots are better than the shop's


Thank you 🙂 it's a tricky one to photograph with the high dome crystal and sunburst dial. Plus an old camera phone and not much skill.

Yes, I think they're sold out but you could drop them a line and ask if they'll produce more. They're usually pretty responsive.


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

JohnM67 said:


> Thank you 🙂 it's a tricky one to photograph with the high dome crystal and sunburst dial. Plus an old camera phone and not much skill.
> 
> Yes, I think they're sold out but you could drop them a line and ask if they'll produce more. They're usually pretty responsive.


I'm concerned about thickness. Any chance you can share a shot on the wrist showing the thickness?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Benjamin NV said:


> I'm concerned about thickness. Any chance you can share a shot on the wrist showing the thickness?


It's on the thick side, but not noticeably so.

Hope these help:




























Edit: there's a thread here that might help.









New Smiths Caribbean Homage Coming - 40 mm; 1000 meters


Just in case you missed it, this is coming out from Eddie Platts / Timefactors. So far it looks pretty awesome:




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

JohnM67 said:


> It's on the thick side, but not noticeably so.
> 
> Hope these help:
> 
> ...


 Many thanks. Will check the thread. Perhaps regretfully for me it will be too thick. I start struggling at 12mm. For me, I don't need the 1000m WR. Even 100 would be enough. If that keeps things under 12mm, I find that a much better compromise. But then I appreciate the heritage of this is simply not to be a skin diver, even though I'm impressed first by its styling!


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Sea Wolf GMT Crystal Topper Edition back on the bracelet. So good 

Have a great one!




























Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

I bought this shortly after becoming a father six years ago. It felt like the natural choice for today. Happy Father’s Day to all the Dads on here.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! The Steinhart Ocean 39 vintage GMT special OLKO edition gets the Wrist today!


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

I got the blues.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Atlantic beachboy tonight


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Imbiton said:


> Atlantic beachboy tonight


This is sooooooo lovely !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

1680









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Happy Father's Day










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Caliguli (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Matic Monday Blues Everyone! The Squalematic 60 ATMOS gets the Wrist today! 🦈💙🤍🧡🌊


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Not something you would enjoy if you are into thinner watches. This monstrous 19mm chunky thick one cannot be tucked inside the shirt


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Started with a Corum and moved on to a Mido


----------



## LtBrown (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## garbidz (Jan 11, 2022)

Been wearing Forget B-567 all day ever since I set it last night. She's doing nicely despite her age. She'd need an overhaul but it must wait for when I am in Europe. She is pretty:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Now a Japanese among several Swiss in the port; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Walter wolf tonight


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Speedy Tuesday Everyone! The FOIS Speedmaster gets the Wrist today! 😍🌝🚀👨‍🚀🖤


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Alpina pilot









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

1st Watch on since the Positive “ViD” Test!








“I’m back BABY!”


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Modded zeno retro navy diver Tuesday


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Some colour for first day of summer.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot Seastar 2000 (T120.607.11.041.00)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Amped Up/Toned Down










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

My "Fifty Five" says hi.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Loving this REVOLUTION tropic sport strap









Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa SS DiverOne T dial


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Bausele OceanMoon IV*

*


  




*


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Meg!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako I on Strapcode Engineer today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Pam61 after work. I freaking love this watch


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blumo









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam61 on OP rubber this morning.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Serica 4512


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blue Turtle 









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Graham


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Save the Ocean









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Flieger Friday Everyone! The Longines Avigation Big Eye gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Makin' Copies.... with my wife....Morgan Fairchild. Yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Friday 
Can’t wait for the weekend. Meanwhile I’m wearing the Pelagos FXD MN21 to wrap up the work week. 
I still love this watch and it remains in my top 3

TGIF


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

One of my favorites...
I specifically bought a fancy black Horween lined leather strap to wear with it,
but I'm liking the grey canvas strap that it came with so much, 
that I haven't even bothered to switch it!
Sunburst grey is a GREAT dial color...WOW:


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Breitling SO...


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Tudor big block









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Jaeger LeCoultre Deep Sea Alarm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## flintsghost (Mar 7, 2009)

D Series Rolex Seadweller


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 7548-700B, june 1978


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Steeldive









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Save the Turtle









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

New arrival replaced MM300
Love it


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Nethuns (No. 7 Swiss Made)


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Happy Saturday!










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

.









Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇🖤❤


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ANONIMO


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

In rotation for the week...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

My old Helson


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

A happy flower power puff Monday everyone!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blumo on canvas









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The Onda Azzurro Black 50 ATMOS gets the Wrist today! 🦈💙🖤🌊


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Zelos blue meteorite with timascus bezel insert on Helm blue leather
(conditioned nicely and generously with Bicks #4)
A winning combo!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ANONIMO MILITARE*


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Seiko solar Diver on Haveston Parade Series Nato


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

New week, new watch put into rotation!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD ️


----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Speedy Tuesday Everyone! The FOIS Speedmaster gets the Wrist today! 😍🌝🚀👨‍🚀🖤


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Putting some patina on the bronze Glycine


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The Vaer D5 Arctic on a lined Horween leather strap
I love the look of the goldish/yellow markers, 
instead of just the "more regular" all white.
And it matches up with the light brown leather very well.
(I don't see much on the forums about this watch,
but I'm glad I found it...and like it very much).


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ORIS TT1 Small Seconds 1000meter (47mm)*


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The squalematic on strapcode bandoleer today


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Swapped a baby blue Seestern Doxa lookalike for this.
I dig it!
























Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Another day putting patina on bronze


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sea Dweller Summer


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

TAG now;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Nethuns No.5 Swiss*


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

Discharge day.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Aragon Divemaster


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Damasko DC57 gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with this Glycine


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The Smiths today


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

The PH200 today, on a blue Hybrid from Christopher Ward.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Largest of the GRUPPO GAMMA’s
47mm Titanium Vanguard (MKIII)*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster NTTD on canvas


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako I today.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Seiko Pepsi Turtle on a UTE great quality blue rubber strap
Seiko nailed the interplay of red, white, and blue here!
I may just have to wear it on the 4th of July


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Another new (to me) arrival this week!
I dig it!

















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

hollywoodphil said:


> Another new (to me) arrival this week!
> I dig it!
> 
> View attachment 16732078
> ...


Congratulations! It's very nice, I didn't know this model of the Marlin; what is its reference? Enjoy it with health!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Steviefixthis (9 mo ago)

Tissot PRX in 35mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Flieger Friday Everyone! The Longines Avigation Big Eye gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

CW c60 forged carbon on a Bradystraps sailcloth REALLY nice together


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

300T on RSM Fabric strap


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Pamphibian out for a walk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Another sea urchin today;
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

ceebee said:


> View attachment 16733190
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What strap is that? It looks good.
I just ordered a straight white rubber strap for my blue SMP300 on alix
which will hopefully be good. 
If I really like the look, I can always get a better quality one later.
Are there form-fitting ones, good quality, that are like $50 bucks or so?
I didn't want to pay $175 for a Zealande one, 
because that seems really expensive to me
(especially for a rubber strap).
Thanks!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The squale on bandoleer has become the watch i wear the most, especially today June 31st (kidding)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Double duty today


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> View attachment 16734218
> 
> Instagram: watchutalkingabt


Great looking watch. I checked out their website and you can get any color combo you like as long as it's blue/orange. Maybe the others are sold out?


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Panerai for the evening 

















Love this thing


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Watchout63 said:


> Great looking watch. I checked out their website and you can get any color combo you like as long as it's blue/orange. Maybe the others are sold out?


Thanks! I really like their colo combo on this variant. Anyway, are you referring to the strap combo on their site? I've just tried it out and able to add to cart the watch with either Bondi Blue, Jet Black or Blue/Orange strap choice.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Paxman said:


> Pamphibian out for a walk
> View attachment 16733361
> View attachment 16733362


Love this piece!! Reference# and where it can be had? THNX!


----------



## Indy52 (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Zlatoust Agat ChS195 Bronze “the small one”*












































*Cheers! *


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cayman Saturday for Saturday


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Seaforth


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Chronomat










Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


great flecto


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Chopard ProOne that I took delivery of earlier this week. Always liked this one.

Regards

Ren











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## scotthp49 (Jun 29, 2020)

(Inflatable) poolside


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)

Last day with the Gsar


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Probably sizing my “collection” down to THIS and a vintage Rolex Datejust soon! Beauty and The Beast.


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

NWA! Unimatic U1S-MP. Thought for sure this would be too big for my 6.25” wrist and it’d be a catch & release but I’m super happy with it!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Old girl one of my old original purchases over 40 plus years ago.

Hell I'd like to go back!!
Ha..all the best to all
Dave









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SM300









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Squale Saturday Everyone! The Squale Comsubin Marina Militare gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! The Synchron Military Frogman gets the Wrist today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne proto dial. 

I love this dial and the various shades of blue it takes.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze
“The Rare Teal Dial” (On Di Stefano’) (44mm)*




































*and…
“Drive it like you Stole it!”*








*Cheers! *


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

High noon with this Omega


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Got bored and started fiddling with a watch. (Does that ever happen to you?)
Nothing wrong with the bracelet, just - y'know, like I said, was bored - so I put this gray nylon 2-piece on. 
Not a terrible look, but MUCH better with the bracelet.
Anyways...blah blah blah watches blah blah blah. 










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

It’s Seamaster day for me!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 1200T pro


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Sorry. not a diver.... Ready to fly to the ISS this morning....


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday America


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone and Happy Independence Day to My fellow Americans! 🇺🇸🎆 The SKX 009 gets the Wrist today! 😁⚓🌊🔴🔵


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Happy 4th of July”!*


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Watch swap day


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy 4th of July


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna for the 4th of July neighborhood pool party.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Going red, white and blue with the NTH Nazario Azzurro for the 4th.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Happy Independence Day!









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX009 on Strapcode Jubilee today. Happy 4th of July! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seals, Dark Seal today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Rbq (Mar 26, 2018)

Slides juuust under the cuff


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Tissot T-Touch Expert Solar II T110.420.44.051.00.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Speedy Tuesday Everyone! The FOIS Speedmaster gets the Wrist today! 😍🌝🚀👨‍🚀🖤


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hydroconquest today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*another ZLATTY…
Bronze-n-Stainless-n-Mokume Dial (46mm)*



























*approved by Mothers-n-Grandmothers everywhere..*








*Cheers! *


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

garydusa said:


> *another ZLATTY…
> Bronze-n-Stainless-n-Mokume Dial (46mm)*
> 
> 
> ...


another great GIF ;-),


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

heyBJK said:


>


Cool handset!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Red Sea Six Pounder


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor FXD here too, on a denim blue canvas singlepass today.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Paxman said:


> Red Sea Six Pounder
> View attachment 16741607
> 
> View attachment 16741609
> ...


Classic!


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

All day with h2O Orca polished


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Willard









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Wearing a rather quirky diver (at least for me ) today...


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blackdog said:


> Wearing a rather quirky diver (at least for me ) today...
> View attachment 16742860


Quirky or not it looks really good.

Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## TimeDilation (Jun 5, 2015)

SEIKO SPB187 aka "Marine Master 200" 🤿


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

This. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Started with a Six Pounder and moved on to a Captain


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Vaer D5 Arctic...trying it with the black lined Horween leather strap.


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“The Big One..The Real Deal”
Zlatoust 192-ChS (Agat) 60mm (75mm w/Crown)*









*Baseball Straps & Coasters by MOTT STRAPS (Solar g-shocker)*



























*and MR. BEAN…*








*Cheers! *


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

So, I dig orange on a watch.
I love my Orange Monster, and I love this Edifice even more.
But...waddayathink?
Too much of a good thing? 











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Bb58 on a green vanguard strap


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Fountain47 (9 mo ago)

Sitting at the V.A. in Cape Coral with my uncle for his appts. Sporting the DeepSea today.


----------



## Fountain47 (9 mo ago)

garydusa said:


> um……yea, it’s a “hand cranker”


Love the dial & the simplicity of this watch. Has a tool watch vibe. But, I don't think I could handle the crown.


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze MKIII
on Di Stefano’ Strap (Blue Dial) (44mm)*



























*“TAAA—DAAA!”*








*CHEERS!  *


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Another day with the Captain


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

LIV ☀ 🍊 41mm 300m


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Wednesday, oh Thursday already with crepas


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Classic blue and red










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Flieger Friday Everyone! The Longines Avigation Big Eye gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

~dressy diver~


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## rockchalk06 (8 mo ago)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Ocean7 designated stunt watch


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00 today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)

View attachment 16748046


----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Same ol’











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)

Riddim Driven said:


> View attachment 16748323


These are hard to find.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ain’t no Diver Today,….But, it’s kinda Big!
The CORUM BUBBLE (45mm)



























Cheers! *


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nickyboyo (Jan 7, 2010)

This old girl...









Sent from my IN2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SBDX 017 Marine Master 300 gets the Wrist today! 😁🖤🤿🌊⚓


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Elliot Brown - Holton Automatic (101-A10-R06)


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fredklabuster (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## glassellland (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)

kca said:


> Wise adamascus AD8 today on a Zuludiver blue waffle FKM rubber strap. Big fan of these straps.
> 
> Have a great one!
> 
> ...


Is that better than Wise's own praised rubber? I personally wouldn't put the blue with the red dial, but I like the top pattern of the Zuludiver.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

kca said:


> Wise adamascus AD8 today on a Zuludiver blue waffle FKM rubber strap. Big fan of these straps.
> 
> Have a great one!
> 
> ...


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00 again today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Have a good weekend o/


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Benjamin NV (12 mo ago)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca inner bronze sandwich, all polished case


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 1200T today. I love the BOR bracelet though the watch is also nice on tropic.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Newest member of the herd


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Designated stunt watch doing stunts like timing parking meters and cutting the lawn.


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_*Diving for 45mm Bronze Sharks Today*_
*

























*
_*Cheers Big Ears! *_


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Saturday afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

A Glycine Combat Sub and an ice cold pale ale - Ah summer…


----------



## Ducatiride1 (Mar 29, 2020)

Feliz sábado!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Grill timer


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Revue Thommen Airspeed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

..
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

nickyboyo said:


> This old girl...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait .... how old is this gem of watch you have on ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

ncmoto said:


> View attachment 16748966


And the best news is I'm NOT color blind ... not now at least .. thanks for the test doc 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Your strap's 2nd cousin Ray Ray says howdy... these things may be as comfortable as a wet wool blanket in mid July in Louisiana during a heat wave BUT damn they nailed this color nicely... 







































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Sea Creatures 👍 Recycled ocean garbage never looked so good, the lume is good too 🍻 Night Swim


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/BdO2VJN


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇🖤❤


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> Your strap's 2nd cousin Ray Ray says howdy... these things may be as comfortable as a wet wool blanket in mid July in Louisiana during a heat wave BUT damn they nailed this color nicely...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That mustard yellow is superb in color, but the strap could have been more comfortable to the wrist!!! And that’s why the Tudor moved on to this nato strap. 










Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Sunday stunt watch on a walk with Maisie


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Put the pro on leather today


----------



## biglove (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Paxman said:


> Sunday stunt watch on a walk with Maisie
> View attachment 16752084
> View attachment 16752085
> View attachment 16752088


Love the ocean 7 had one of there chronographs many years ago


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Got a couple of complements yesterday from non-watch people on my orange Scurfa.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Finally My New A1 45mm Unsealed!
& quickly onto a Stingray…











































*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPF13 Anthracite Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

Lake life at the Great Smokies.


----------



## Outlander (May 29, 2008)




----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## johnmaguire760 (Nov 26, 2021)

Sterile dial Chinese mechanical


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

swissra said:


> Lake life at the Great Smokies.
> View attachment 16752670


Seeing that blue in the sun almost makes me
Regret my black 8500. Beautiful piece!


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

alznc said:


> Seeing that blue in the sun almost makes me
> Regret my black 8500. Beautiful piece!


My favorite PO ever!


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Unimatic U1S-MP


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! The SBDX 017 Marine Master 300 gets the Wrist today! 😁🖤🤿🌊⚓


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

I may well buy the real thing in the not so distant future, but it is such a quirky design (for me) that I wanted to test the waters first...

For the money, the quality of these is outstanding.... And the design is really growing on me.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

DS Action Diver on Haveston Velcro


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Scurfa DiverOne T dial since yesterday afternoon 
Loving this dial and the darker blue strap


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Blue on Blue on Bracelet A1 Today..



































CHEERS BIG EARS!! *


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 STO Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD on canvas tonight


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Speedy Tuesday Everyone! The FOIS Speedmaster gets the Wrist today! 😍🌝🚀👨‍🚀🖤


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Speedy on Baseball Tuesday












































Cheers! *


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Fun Frog out for a walk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## semektet (Jun 27, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Seiko Solar Diver...


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garbidz (Jan 11, 2022)

My favorite no-nonsense GS.
These fantastic T-shirts you can order from samuraioriginal.com
They make people smile.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Panerai 194 "Subzilla" on a Dirty South ostrich strap.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Another day with the Frog


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Paxman said:


> Another day with the Frog
> View attachment 16757609
> View attachment 16757611


A frog and a dog - love it!


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ain’t no “victa”…


























CHEERS SHIRLEY! *


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockchalk06 (8 mo ago)

Trident again today


----------



## scotthp49 (Jun 29, 2020)

Finally wearing a dive watch as it was intended…standing in four inches of ocean water on cape cod 😜


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega SMP NTTD on a canvas strap made from a US Airforce bag


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

deepsea03 said:


>


What reference is this? Beautiful watch...


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Range day.....











That turned into pool day......


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This is the Helson "nice Omega-look-alike" on the nice Helson shark-mesh bracelet.
I think it looks AWESOME.
---
I'm thinking of getting the Staib Milanese mesh matte bracelet 
for my real Omega SMP300.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

59yukon01 said:


> Range day.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just realized how awesome this post is, and had to comment. 
Looks like you're having a GREAT day!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> I just realized how awesome this post is, and had to comment.
> Looks like you're having a GREAT day!


It was a good day off for sure.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> What reference is this? Beautiful watch...


Thanks, this is a WatchCo SM300


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Adventureman (Sep 5, 2018)

C60 Atoll


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor Pelagos FXD on canvas tonight


That's sweet!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Adventureman said:


> C60 Atoll


Wow  nice dial


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

take me to the🌜


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Captain









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

200M WR "adventure watch"


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Some designs "demand" orange !


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The SBDX 017 Marine Master 300 gets the Wrist today! 😁🖤🤿🌊⚓


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ol’School ARTEGO Today..


























Cheers!*


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## ezfif (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

A very unique looking watch...a kickstarter WIN, for sure !


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

This right now









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## johnmaguire760 (Nov 26, 2021)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## dqsuyen2 (May 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

Went with the least-heralded of the 58 lineup this week


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Flieger Friday Everyone! The Longines Avigation Big Eye gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Yard work


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

Back to the family for the weekend


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


>


Is this the Staib butterfly matte Milanese mesh bracelet?
Do you really like it?
I'm thinking of getting one for my Omega SMP300.
And I just want to find out a little more about it from people who have it.








Staib 2792 Matte Stainless Steel Milanese Mesh Watch Bracelet


Staib Milanese mesh watch bracelets are the finest on the market. Precision German engineering in matte stainless steel, for those who value quality. Model 2792 is available in 18mm, 20mm and 22mm in regular and long length.




holbensfinewatchbands.com




@TexasTee I think you might have one of these too. How do you like it?
Thanks!


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Yes, it’s a Mirrored Pic Today…

















Cheers! *


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

New guy landed earlier today. Tried to show the various shades of the dial.

Debated about this one for a bit as I have never seen it in person and wasn’t sure about the dial color or the rose gold color accents. Decided to take a chance anyway and so far am glad I did. 

To me it has a kind of laid back cool factor going on.

Have a great one!



























































Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

This arrived today ! 200m chrono … the strap is insanely comfortable


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Gotta say for what they are or arent these guys carry a punch for price point... not too shabby not too shabby.






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


>


That canvas !!! Who made it ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> That canvas !!! Who made it ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Custom made canvas from Drunkartstraps.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## BeingHuman (6 mo ago)

Imbiton said:


> Modded hands set on colton james
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Colton James brand looks well put together although there is a serious lack of specs and banter about the watch on the page to buy it. Any thoughts on build quality vs. price? How do you like it so far?


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

BeingHuman said:


> The Colton James brand looks well put together although there is a serious lack of specs and banter about the watch on the page to buy it. Any thoughts on build quality vs. price? How do you like it so far?


For $200, I got what I wanted, which is an integrated Bracelet to scratch that itch I had for one. It had the seiko nh-35 so I knew I could mod the hands easily, so I am very happy with the watch although I rarely get around to using it. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## BeingHuman (6 mo ago)

Imbiton said:


> For $200, I got what I wanted, which is an integrated Bracelet to scratch that itch I had for one. It had the seiko nh-35 so I knew I could mod the hands easily, so I am very happy with the watch although I rarely get around to using it. Thanks for reminding me!


Awesome! Thanks for the reply. I am thinking about picking one up just for the namesake but also kind of have an itch for the hard geometric look to the design. Definitely different than what I'm used to. Glad I could remind you of that sweet lil time piece, please give it some love for me too lol.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Modded benarus Moray vintage today


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*KALMAR in a SUIT SATURDAY..

















CHEERS BIG EARS!! *


----------



## dqsuyen2 (May 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Synchron Saturday Everyone! The Synchron Military Frogman gets the Wrist today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Sticking with the new guy. Have a great one!


















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Ray Mears on Haveston General Service











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

NATO and its Rubber from Bonetto Cinturini Sinn u50


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Ginault Ocean Rover










Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Indy52 (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Shawnathon (Oct 4, 2011)

My newest infatuation.


----------



## BeingHuman (6 mo ago)

Elgin FG053 circa.... 2005? Replaced the movement recently after running for 16 or so years so I ain't even mad.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Save the Ocean









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇🖤❤


----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)

Happy Sunday Funday!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 STO Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Big old Vixa out for an almost four mile walk with my girl


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…geez, I’ve gotta work today
(but,..I guess I’ve gotta work sometime though)

















Cheers All!…….. *


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Tudor Pelagos Rubber Strap is prefect fit


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Zelos









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeingHuman (6 mo ago)

My new Sunday's best. Might throw a nato on it later since the metal sticks to skin in humid conditions. Anyone else find sticky metal a problem? If you do, what do you use in the mean time to negate stickiness?


----------



## dqsuyen2 (May 9, 2015)

Puerto Vallarta… 5 days in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezfif (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## NoTime007 (6 mo ago)

Seiko SRPG19. I’m really enjoying this one.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Lagunatic said:


> View attachment 16768399
> View attachment 16768400
> View attachment 16768401
> View attachment 16768402
> ...


You should have included the 4th and 5th pics in your diver's on bracelet post.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Tool watch


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The Deep Blue SKX C25 Mod gets the Wrist today! 😁💙🐳🐋🐬🐟🐠🐙🦀🌊


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Old school today with my 007


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ezfif (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling Monday Blues..47mm*
_*

























*_
*Cheers! *


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell me more about this guy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Halios









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Aloha


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just been round the Med so picked up a bit of greenness.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Speedy Tuesday Everyone! The FOIS Speedmaster gets the Wrist today! 😍🌝🚀👨‍🚀🖤


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## rockchalk06 (8 mo ago)

Abyss


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

This one went for a dip in the water with me and the kids today.


































Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marly (Sep 28, 2016)

At the office with my Aquis


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BeingHuman (6 mo ago)

I'm not swimming but im sweating like crazy so a diver is necessary.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling with the TRAVELLER GMT 45mm

















JEERS! *


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*SUPERVISING? (not)…
…STANDING THERE (taking wrist pics)



























..and the Band Plays On*


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Diesels said:


> You should have included the 4th and 5th pics in your diver's on bracelet post.


I just added the photos now.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The ollech wajs ocean graph on fkm rubber


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Serica










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Djurgården (10 mo ago)

Diving into this waffle


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)

Another day another dive watch (OK, I only have about five or six dive watches)...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Titanium Tutima


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

My baby just got a brand new pair of custom shoes.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ZILLA RESPECT












































Peace! *


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Picked up this Zodiac Grandhydra today for only…$101. Swiss-made, Ronda quartz, sapphire, 100m WR. Very very pleased with it so far!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16776947


Hol up! Where do I get one?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Mk ll modded Sandoz Sub ...


----------



## hondakilla98 (Mar 8, 2014)

Glycine 48mm bronze combat sub.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Flieger Friday Everyone! The Longines Avigation Big Eye gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonnat Côte d'Ivoire 75%


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tutima


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

EMG Nemo, modded with seamaster hands/bubble sapphire


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Grey Suit/Grey Watch…


























Cheers!  *


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

New Marathon Challenge Coin...

I don't know much about challenge coins but I really like this one...

Does anyone out there have any that you can share? Or can tell me what they mean/represent?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

My stock Sandoz Sub ...


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Panerai 569 on an Aaron Bespoke leather.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The Synchron Military Frogman gets the Wrist today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Islander Northport


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The h2o orca bronze this morning again


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Blue Suit..Blue Watch..Very Hot Saturday


























Jeers! *


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tutima again. No surprise. I wore this one for the better part of a Summer a few years ago.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blue Hole MM200


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Currently wearing the San Martin SN008g









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

35th anniversary gift from the Mrs. 😎


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇🖤❤


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Tutima


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More h2o orca on ZRC silicon this Sunday


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Fully Aware


























Sunday Cheers!*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Enjoying our annual week at the beach house. These are the watches i brought for the trip


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Panerai 164 on a Hurricane 13 olive shark


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Panerai 164 on a Hurricane 13 olive shark
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16783502


Any chance you could show more pics of that? That looks very cool… (haven’t seen any on Google with that bezel…)


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The SBDC 033 Blumo gets the Wrist today! 😁💙🌊


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

fresh off the boat....

42mm pepsi seiko solar diver


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

HerrSavage said:


> Any chance you could show more pics of that? That looks very cool… (haven’t seen any on Google with that bezel…)


Sure Panerai 194. The last one is with my 87 LaBomba.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Panerai 164 on a Hurricane 13 olive shark
> 
> CORRECTION - my mistake, typo it's a 194 not a 164! LeGasp!
> 
> View attachment 16783502


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

More Monday Blues with an Evening Switch to the SBDA 003 Titanium Samurai. 😍🔵🐉🏯⚔


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steinhart Ocean GMT Premium

















Cheers!*


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

First ever bund strap newly attached to my only San Martin (SN047-Q).
Better than expected, in every way, and I only gave 10 bucks for it.
One thing's for sure - it's got the Bronze-Induced Green Wrist Syndrome sorted!










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

At 7:25ish tonight


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Today's new arrival...


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Sure Panerai 194. The last one is with my 87 LaBomba.


Thanks. Gorgeous...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Speedy Tuesday Everyone! The FOIS Speedmaster gets the Wrist today! 😍🌝🚀👨‍🚀🖤


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

New to collection;]


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Devil Diver w/o the diving bezel


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

🥕Carrot One hand✋ fun diver


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Orient Sub










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

Cloudy and below 90 for the first time in weeks... A good day!


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SSC017 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

New super lightweight summer purchase..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steinhart GMT Premium again for today!

















Cheers!  *


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Sullivanjt (Jan 29, 2019)

Vostok Compressor


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## claimsys (Jul 18, 2014)

Steeldive SD1970T with PT5000 movement.









Enviado desde mi SM-G973F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Jubilee today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Pardon My Dust…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

New strap for the Aquascape


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Got this today, it’s the White Pointer by Komrade Watches from New Zealand. ETA 2836-2 movement, titanium case with polished chamfers and tops of lugs to give a little light play to the titanium. Think this is my only watch with an ETA and not a Selitta…🤔 

The dial is superb, like I mean really well done and can’t find any flaws using my macro lens. Lume is good. Stock strap is thick silicone, I don’t care for thick straps so I’ll swap it soon (I’ve got a thinner silicone and also a Horween leather strap on the way). It’s pretty soft for its thickness but I still prefer thinner. My only complaint is the bezel action, it’s pretty sloppy. Everything lines up right but the turning action doesn’t feel good at all.

Really like it, certainly don’t have anything else quite like it in my collection Overall I give it 2 thumbs up 👍 👍


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

laco leipzig


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Damasko DC57 gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

darth_radb said:


> Happy Thursday Everyone! The Damasko DC57 gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍
> 
> View attachment 16790805


What a great combination!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Vintage Seiko and Coffee - Life is good, friends


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Two Trailer Park Girls Go
..Round The Outside”
..Round The Outside”
”GUESS WHO‘S BACK…. BACK AGAIN?” 
KAVENTSMANN’s BACK….BACK AGAIN!



























PROOF of LIFE:



























MADDOG Buckle:


























..Apologies for so many pics!
..JEERS!  *


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)

.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

New leather strap for the JDD but prefer the bracelet. Strap will probably end up in rotation on the Alticrhon.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Flieger Friday Everyone! The Longines Avigation Big Eye gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Starting off with this Devil Diver


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Aquadive BS100 Bronze w/ Tudor fabric nato…


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Panerai














194 Subzilla on a Dangerous 9 Cane Toad strap!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Tudor FXD on canvas in its element


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## ezfif (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..a STORM’s a COMING 


























 ….. “How Do WE Sleep, While Our BEDS Are BURNING..”
”The TIME has Come, To PAY the Rent, To PAY OUR SHARE!” .... *


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Late morning walk with Maisie and this Yema


----------



## Danyet (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my SM-F711B using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Tapatalk duplicate post. Changed picture just because.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! Changing it up. The SRP 309 Orange Monster gets the Wrist today. 👹🍊🧡


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Airborne 44 for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Putting some patina on my Yema


----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

Roamer Deep Sea 200.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## realmccoy17 (11 mo ago)

Wearing a modded Seiko I got from Etsy a while back. Rose gold with a root beet GMT bezel on a RubberB oysterflex band. Love this piece.


----------



## realmccoy17 (11 mo ago)

View attachment 16799013


Wearing a modded Seiko I got from Etsy a while back. Rose gold with a root beet GMT bezel on a RubberB oysterflex band. Love this piece.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Needed a "spring" in my step today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The Onda Azzurro Black 50 ATMOS gets the Wrist today! 🦈💙🖤🌊


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Smiths Caribbean to start the August 1st week


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD for me on #bluewatchmonday 

Back home and at work after two weeks off with a worse than usual case of the Mondays 
Happy to have my Jeep back and will take it for a spin later. 

Have a great week


















My wrist is 6.8” for perspective 









Pelagos lume rules . This was in the morning going downstairs without having been outside yet.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

An oldie but a goodie, the 009.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## ezfif (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

This is going to back into rotation... I love it so much... Yet I haven't worn it for a long time...
I've got to stop buying new watches... Does anyone else have an old gem that they rarely wear?


----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

OMS carrot fun







W


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Speedy Tuesday Everyone! The FOIS Speedmaster gets the Wrist today! 😍🌝🚀👨‍🚀🖤


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Started with a Hammy and moved on to an MWW


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gondar Bronze on Bund Tuesday





















































Cheers ‘Tina Ears! *


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SM
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dan.B (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

MWW


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hydroconquest today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ar7iste (Sep 24, 2016)

Delivered today!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver again today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Borealis Sintra (first Borealis in many years)


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## FLG44 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

..
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Decisions, decisions ...
Quartz or Auto today ...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

deepsea03 said:


>


Great pic!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

MWW morning into Seiko afternoon


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Great pic!


Thank you!


----------



## mykedude (Jun 4, 2018)

Piece I put together a few years ago from a Seiko sea-urchin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Pelagos on sun kissed and sweat stained Phoenix NATO


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More of Borealsis sintra


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Still rocking the quartz ...


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

New to me Squale 1521 COSC direct from Squale Watches


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Flieger Friday Everyone! The Longines Avigation Big Eye gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

PRS-2 Dreadnought


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

New *Venezianico Nereide GMT*

*


  




*


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Last day in Port A!!


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Lots of Omega in here today.

Desk diving today....waiting for the boat tomorrow. Every time I think about selling it I put it on and am immediately reminded of why I haven't.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#FrogmanFriday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

5000 meters worth of desk diving today...


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Dog days are here…


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Horizon Nautilus


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Now that is a sweet watch. What’s the thickness and how’s the Lume ?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Atelier Millechron Monarque


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Bsw_sc said:


> Now that is a sweet watch. What’s the thickness and how’s the Lume ?


Thanks! 13.5mm......kinda thick for a quartz watch but I think it works well with the other proportions. The lume pip and the hands are pretty good but the lume plots on the dial are much weaker and disappointing.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SKX 007 gets the Wrist today! 😁⚓🌊⚫


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Milky white borealis in collaboration with YouTube/mixro brand reviewer Random Rob























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> Thanks! 13.5mm......kinda thick for a quartz watch but I think it works well with the other proportions. The lume pip and the hands are pretty good but the lume plots on the dial are much weaker and disappointing.


I think that thickness is about perfect. Sucks the lume isn’t better because it looks like it has great potential for superior lume. I might get one, reasonably priced


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

lysolek007 said:


> ;]
> View attachment 16811841


Really superb shot!


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Omega for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Isotope Hydrium "Burnt Tangerine"


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! The SKZ 327 Black Stargate gets the Wrist today! 😍⚫🌟


----------



## rockchalk06 (8 mo ago)

C60 Abyss this week


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)

Had to double up w another lefty Oris


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 300T 50th anniversary, no HEV, on a Zodiac tropic strap


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Monday Dilemma…



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Nautilus


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## BeingHuman (6 mo ago)

Seiko 5 SRPD on a strapcode oyster today. Feels chonk but that's okay.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The SRP 455 Super Blue Monster gets the Wrist today. 👹💙


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Trypticon88 (Aug 3, 2018)

My hot new King Turtle!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 16815536
> 
> View attachment 16815537
> 
> View attachment 16815538


Very nice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor FXD on a DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass  
I like my other older OD canvas singlepass but this is not bad either. Can’t find other straps I like better for the FXD.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## scotthp49 (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyBoiler (Oct 12, 2021)

SPB187 on navy blue Wolbrook tropic


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Squale 1521 COSC


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## ezfif (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Nodus Avalon light blue on Helm khaki canvas strap. Goes great together.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

yinzburgher said:


> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Wow talk about a limited niche market dial lol.. that's amazing If you lifeguard around some of those epic waves . Pipeline? 


For the thread.. 

& not Hawaii but super epic wave riding...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Speedy Tuesday Everyone! The FOIS Speedmaster gets the Wrist today! 😍🌝🚀👨‍🚀🖤


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my SM-F711B using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Baltic Aquascaphe Titanium 
41mm. Titanium. No date mvt. Brushed ceramic lumed bezel. Dome crystal…And blue … right up my alley and had to order it


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

On Isofrane


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Panerai 87 "LaBomba" on a Hurricane 13 blue shark.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Got ‘Tina?…
















*


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Islander Northport


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

W10










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin today.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…a Creepy FLY Landed on Hand!


























Cheers!*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Well my second Komrade arrived today. This is my first watch made with 904L stainless. 43mm case, 22mm lugs. As I was expecting based off my other Komrade (white pointer) the dial is flawless. It has a beryllium brass crown which gives it a subtle distinction. Lume is superb. Also came with a black rubber strap, both straps are very soft. This green strap may be a tad flashy for me, haven’t decided yet. Top photo is it on the black rubber strap









Big ole 2 thumbs up from me 🤙🏻 They don’t have many left, there are 4 color options


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## BeingHuman (6 mo ago)

Felt like putting on a burgundy leather strap today from Balabanov on Etsy. I think it suits the srpe with grey dial just fine.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Scurfa D1 auto. 











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Helson Stingray 47 (Titanium)


























Cheers to the “Tin Man”…*


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako I today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa Day


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Underwater photography


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sunny Seiko for a sunny day.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Evening Switch ‘em Up for some Biz & Diner..



































Yea…*


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Flieger Friday Everyone! The Longines Avigation Big Eye gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Every once in a while I forget how much I love this watch. Making it a new pair of shoes recently reminded me big time.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Another Doxa Day


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Christopher Ward for Friday








Call


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*It’za Blumo Myself Friday..


























Cheers to “Arrested Development”*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Squale matic 60 in the streets of San Isidro- Lima, Peru
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Needs no introduction










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## EMUNGARAY94 (5 mo ago)

The most special in my heart


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu today.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Padi









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Scurfa D1 Auto again ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Squale Saturday Everyone! The Squale Comsubin Marina Militare gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## DaveInTexas (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SuperOcean today


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my SM-F711B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

Ahhh I forgot my slice of oran….. actually we’re all good.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam61 on military green OP rubber makes for such a good summer combo


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

PAM 289










GOOD SUNDAY EVERYONE.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

This just in! Hanhart Preventor9.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

14060M


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! The SZSC 005 Jade Monster gets the Wrist today. 👹💚🐉🐲


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Certina Sunday


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BB
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Alpinist today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

I normally rotate, but my Seiko LX SNR045 is probably going to be my daily diver for a while. Just one of those watches you never want to take off.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I Can See Why!….Sweet Piece!  ☕ 
…& Welcome to the Forums!


Periwinkle said:



I normally rotate, but my Seiko LX SNR045 is probably going to be my daily diver for a while. Just one of those watches you never want to take off.
View attachment 16830203

Click to expand...

*


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Only diving that I did in the last hour and a bit was desk diving. Luckily I had a bright and cheerful watch to fight Monday blues. Plus sugar top up.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

valerian839 said:


> View attachment 16828573


Handsome watch. I am seriously considering buying one. It will look great with this strap:


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> Only diving that I did in the last hour and a bit was desk diving. Luckily I had a bright and cheerful watch to fight Monday blues. Plus sugar top up.
> View attachment 16830239


Diving into those donuts! 🍩😁


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The Squalematic 60 ATMOS gets the Wrist today! 🦈💙🤍🧡🌊


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

"Philippine Sunrise" Turtle on US Z199










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ANONIMO’NDAY (Swiss)

















“Wish Me Luck”!*


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD on a denim blue canvas singlepass 
#bluewatchmonday


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Certina


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

41mm


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## DaveInTexas (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

A quartz classic - the SHC033P.
I really love the bubble bezel. 
Yesterday's pic, still today's watch.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

This one right now









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## pinchelobster (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

DevilRay again today


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

My wife got a new Tag Heuer today. Her first diver and her first mechanical watch. Matches my Submariner pretty well


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SKXA35 Gen 1 (Singapore) dial










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Love this San Martin


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Speedy Tuesday Everyone! The FOIS Speedmaster gets the Wrist today! 😍🌝🚀👨‍🚀🖤


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

EMG Nemo with modded bubble sapphire























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

It's new so this is getting all the wrist time still and likely will for a while.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BLNR









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## theboywonder (Jan 12, 2011)

SPB051


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

Seiko SNR045. On my way home this evening, I had to stop to take a pic of the gorgeous lume on this thing.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 2nd Gen Pepsi 7002-7039 200m "Transitional" Diver on its hard-to-source, model-designated "oyster" bracelet, 4233ZG.










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Awful weather today. Floods, thunderstorm, hail. 😢 

Luckily I have good WR and my trusted Save the Ocean King Samurai.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday🐪 Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

No Date


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Ollech wajs C-1000
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*If My Boss Call’s,
….Tell Him, I’m Busy at Work
and, Can Not Be Disturbed!….


















Bob Loblaw:








(Arrested Development)
Ha!*


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Orsa


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

View attachment 16836173


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

SOTD is the SKA-413
My only Kinetic, it has many features which are (I think) unique, including the strap. 
























Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Mako USA II today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Dinner Time Switch Up…


























Don’t Ask..*


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

Wearing the spinnaker today.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Tornek-Rayville TR-660


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Bezel-less Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Pam 505. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell GMT right now









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I’ll Call You Back Later..


























..Ha!*


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

M’Orsa


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Trying out the new Barton V2 "tropic" strap. It's comfortable once you get it on, but it's a pain in the a55 to put on and take off your wrist.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Puck II









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Some late afternoon yard work and this Helson beater


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Bought a Cheapest Nato Straps MN, then realized they build them with the hardware all screwy-wompus, and so I rebuilt it and now it's great:


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Flieger Friday Everyone! The Damasko DC57 gets the Wrist today! 😍✈⌚☁🖤🤍


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Casual Friday


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Started Friday a little later than usual still with the Helson, but have since made it a Fortis Friday. This B-42 Marinemaster has a burly and comfy bracelet and a luminous dial. The seconds hand sold me on it.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*DOXA 1500T Pool-rambler
“NO DIVING…You’ll Bump Your Head”



































Yay it’s Friday!*


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster NTTD on a USAF canvas strap. The brown dial is so hard to capture. It looks matte black or charcoal in most lights


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

Seiko GMT on Strapcode endmill.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

I'll begin the run of the Mallard sub-collection today with my first one first.
The (Jules Borel) JB-W32/S3, from the Extreme Diver line, is pretty much perfect for us landlubbers, though I cannot attest to its performance in the deeps. 










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

If this means literally right now then the hoochie momma of all of tudor-dom... LHD









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

hollywoodphil said:


> I'll begin the run of the Mallard sub-collection today with my first one first.
> The (Jules Borel) JB-W32/S3, from the Extreme Diver line, is pretty much perfect for us landlubbers, though I cannot attest to its performance in the deeps.
> 
> View attachment 16841566
> ...


That thing is either a no date wheel or no cyclops away from being super sharp .. enjoy your land diver .. cheers 


Ps looks like in twenty minutes the pizza will be ready.. bon appetit 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Aragon


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## ominus (Nov 14, 2011)

Squale X Chronofactum


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The Synchron Military Frogman gets the Wrist today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Bb pro on a leather strap


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA I today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shorange


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Afternoon change to the Tissot Seastar 2000 T120.607.11.041.00 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hydroconquest today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

sal4 said:


> Afternoon change to the Tissot Seastar 2000 T120.607.11.041.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! Is that the 47mm case? Post more pictures

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> Sweet! Is that the 47mm case? Post more pictures
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thanks! The Tissot Seastar 2000 series are 46mm x 16.3mm x 51.4mm. The gradient dial changes color depending on how the light hits it. 

Here are some more pics. 















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Today Squale in the company of Omega waves 🌊


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Dark, gloomy and rainy 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Seamaster Sunday


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Psudonim (11 mo ago)

Sinn on Sunday


----------



## Strange Days (May 11, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

CW for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with this funky Mido


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

LaBomba 87 on SImona Diver


----------



## ominus (Nov 14, 2011)

Squale Chronofactum


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Galactic for Sunday night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## danmasterfunk (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD ️  today 
Ive got it back on the OEM Velcro strap today and quite like it. Usually I hardly ever wear OEM straps. I don’t like the OEM rubber a lot though, it gets to bulky around the lug bars.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The SKX 009 gets the Wrist today! 😁⚓🌊🔴🔵


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## gml.krumgog (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Finally raining!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Breitling









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhatisGonzo (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

In Portland Maine….


----------



## johngr (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Speedy Tuesday Everyone! The FOIS Speedmaster gets the Wrist today! 😍🌝🚀👨‍🚀🖤


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

LHD Pelagos on ZuluDiver Typhoon Sailcloth NATO


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Eterna


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Caravelle Sea Hunter and Gracie


----------



## DaveInTexas (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient right now









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*BRA-ss + sta-INLESS
= 49mm of “BRAINLESS” activity Today..



























Apologies,








(My Wife, has lectured me as well…)*


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm wearing garydusa's "brainless" watch as flecto


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

LeDocteur said:


> View attachment 16851283


Awesome


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

BB Pro today and the more I wear it, the more I like it. Thankful for the new T-Fit clasp and that awesome lume too. 
Happy humpday


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> BB Pro today and the more I wear it, the more I like it. Thankful for the new T-Fit clasp and that awesome lume too.
> Happy humpday


Congrats!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

P.A.D.I;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Borealis Sea Storm


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TERRA CIELO MARE (on MOTT STRAPS!)


























Cheers! *


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Raven 39mm Trekker Vintage



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Had to get inside quickly as I wasn't sure this one could get wet


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

I continue with my 007; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa titanium DiverOne MS22 on Ute nato


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TERRA CIELO MARE : MARE (Sea) (Italian)

















“Happy Happy Friday”!*


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## gml.krumgog (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SBDX 017 Marine Master 300 gets the Wrist today! 😁🖤🤿🌊⚓


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

heyBJK said:


>


That’s hot


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

Seiko SBDC063


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Watching some F1 while it rains just after Maisie and I cut the lawn with my Omega


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

ZRC
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

JLC at my son’s wedding!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TERRA CIELO MARE "SMOKEY" JOE PETRALI LE (47mm)


























Um,..yea*


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## @marruciic (Oct 20, 2021)

Full vacation mode. Sardinia. Aragon


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

The awesome style of aviation and diver design mixed together perfectly by Ernst Benz. Great lume and legibility


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! The SKX 171 Coke Bezel Mod gets the Wrist today! 😁⚓🌊🔴⚫


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Sangin Merlin DLC was a great choice for my 1st Sangin watch on on ZA Strap.


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Back on the leather strap love it


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…Keep Thinking how I Failed at: “This Year..”
“We’re Gonna Take a Vacation at the Beach”


























next year,..next year.*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca bronze for Sunday wrap up
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Horizon Nautilus


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Turtle
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## gml.krumgog (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

the one on the right


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The SRP B09 Blue Lagoon Samurai gets the Wrist today! 😍🔵🏝🐉🏯⚔


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor FXD today. Have a great week DWC


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Just a “Grab-n-Go” Today..
..No Winding, No Setting, & No Hacking! 
(Edit: just noticed it’s not set on the correct date…Geez!  ) (& I’m not gonna fix it, not today!)

















Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

SKX mod on Isofrane 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

deepsea03 said:


> the one on the right


Looks GREAT.
Where did you get it?
I couldn't even try one on!
They didn't have it in the store.
---
Barely got to try on the Longines zulu time green
(which is gorgeous, btw)


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

San Martin this evening









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

A Rolex Submariner.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16864873


Great flecto!


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

deepsea03 said:


>


I really like this shot. I think the shallow depth of field and muted colors are working well here.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

New shoes............


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ANONIMO-n-GO!..


























Enjoy!*


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Thank you very much


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

dustytriumph said:


> I really like this shot. I think the shallow depth of field and muted colors are working well here.


Thank you very much


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## gml.krumgog (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

The Victorinox 241430 is an extremely serious piece of time telling hardware.
"Black Ice", they call the color.
Sapphire, 500m, ~900 grams of steel. 

THE DATE MAGNIFIER IS BUILT IN TO THE FRAMED WINDOW ON THE DIAL, BRO! 
When I start making watches, they'll all have that. 

Also - last week my hammer broke, so I used this watch to finish building the shed. 











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PSL









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

An old friend


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Black Bay for today.


----------



## Auto2892 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress with timascus inner module























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible right now









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Oh Yea,..I Have the “Guts”..
..and I’m Wearing a CORUM Today!


























…His Name is “Bitzer” (from Shaun the Sheep)
& Just Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

Victorinox INOX 241734 on a bracelet that comes with the 241782


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Pro Diver 8926 to begin the Invicta group.
Good looking watch I hardly ever wear because it doesn't hardly go with anything...hardly.











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> H2o orca dress with timascus inner module
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's QUITE a UNIQUE, nice looking piece!!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> That's QUITE a UNIQUE, nice looking piece!!


Thank you Sir. Long time no see you around here. This dial smetimes looks blue and other times charcoal grey
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Panerai 194 on an














Aaron Bespoke suede ostrich leg.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

My 1st Doxa Sharkhunter


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Glorious day. Lunch time.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Borealis Portus Cale !


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I Don’t Care,
I’m gonna wear this to Work today!

















ARMIDA MAN!*


----------



## Everest63 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Just finalized a deal on this one. It was a difficult choice between the 126600 and the DSSD. If only the DSSD had a wider bracelet, IMO it's undersized for the heft of the watch.


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

bronze, lume and leather


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Beena (Jan 12, 2008)

This little beauty arrived yesterday, so will be getting a lot of wrist time over the next few days.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

banderor said:


> *Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*
> 
> View attachment 8229666


Is this watch photoshopped on.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

VinceWatch said:


> Is this watch photoshopped on.


Original post is from 2016. Maybe he’s grown into it by now


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Pro Diver #2 of 3, model 9010.
I dig it.











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Just finalized a deal on this one. It was a difficult choice between the 126600 and the DSSD. If only the DSSD had a wider bracelet, IMO it's undersized for the heft of the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You made the right choice. The 126600 is the ultimate Rolex Diving watch.


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

This week is the Breitling B01 Chronograph


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Morning walk with my Maisie and this MWW 62MAS homage which has become a favorite


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“All I wanted was a Pepsi..
Just one Pepsi..
And she wouldn't give it to me..
..Just a Pepsi!”


























“I’m Not Crazy!” *


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

Has become one of my favorites. You hear strap monster quite often on WUS, but this one truly is.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Synchron Saturday Everyone! The Synchron Military Frogman gets the Wrist today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Wow! Two Days in a Row..

















Happy Labor Day Weekend!*


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Kicking off the long weekend with a new arrival that landed a couple of hours ago.

Fits perfectly on my somewhat flat 7.25 inch wrist. Luckily for me my wrist handles the lug to lug with room to spare.

Beautiful blue!

Sorry, not a diver  Have a great weekend!










































Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

kca said:


> Kicking off the long weekend with a new arrival that landed a couple of hours ago.
> 
> Fits perfectly on my somewhat flat 7.25 inch wrist. Luckily for me my wrist handles the lug to lug with room to spare.
> 
> ...


Congratulations👏🏼👏🏼. Great pick up👍🏼


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Relo60 said:


> Congratulations. Great pick up


Thank you! I’m really happy with it and pleasantly surprised by the color as I had only seen the green bezel version in person.

Beautiful finishing all around. 

Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

I suppose one could dive with it…


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mister-jl (5 mo ago)

Seiko SNE573 solar quartz:


----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

a Breitling for me, thanks.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Orient Kamasu 
I only have two from Orient, but they are the very best two to have.
Tune in tomorrow, I'll show you the other. 











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

That didn't take long...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Henry Archer ! 🍻


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

OMS carrot fun brass🥕🤡🤡


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1977 6309-7040


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

On the hybrid rubber leather strap


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

CW for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! The SKX 173 gets the Wrist today! 😁⚓🌊⚫


----------



## semektet (Jun 27, 2019)

RZE Endeavour











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bell and Ross BR0392 on canvas 

Hanging out with my buddy and he got a new pool


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

boatswain said:


>


I freaking love this.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I freaking love this.


Cheers

And enjoy that B&R!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“If I Had a Nickel, for Every Time I …”
…Well, I’d have More Than One Nickel



































I’m just “ JOKING ”…*


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SMP









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings Blue Ring


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Joking?
























MIB doesn't have a sense of humor I'm aware of...


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*No Tippy-Toeing round Today..
SQUALE 101 ATMOS (2002-A)


























Happy “Labor Day”!!*


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPF13 Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Squale









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## scotthp49 (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## FlyByNight40 (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Now come the Citizens. 
First up, and most recent addition, the classic Eco-Drive Promaster Dive (BN0150-28E) in basic black. 
Swapped a Seestern Doxa lookalike for it, and am now more happier.











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas, one of my favorite combo.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Yema Superman Lume*

*


  




*


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

LÜMTEC


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

My much loved 009 today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The h2o orca timascus dial with ZRC rubber
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steeldive “Puck” for today!
(SD1976P Monoblock 48mm)


























“Bitzer”! (Shaun the Sheep)*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16882836


This is so cool  love that blue dial


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More LÜMTEC


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## gml.krumgog (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Into the Blue again, after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime, water flowing underground..

















“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Divers78 (4 mo ago)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

fresh of the boat.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Loving this new Artem strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10:10 Tyler (4 mo ago)

Divers78 said:


> View attachment 16886239


Badass piece! How do you like your Shark Diver? I've been eyeing a Helson SD38 for some time now, might have to pull the trigger one of these days!


----------



## 10:10 Tyler (4 mo ago)

Seals Sea Storm diver on my wrist this afternoon 😁


----------



## Divers78 (4 mo ago)

10:10 Tyler said:


> Badass piece! How do you like your Shark Diver? I've been eyeing a Helson SD38 for some time now, might have to pull the trigger one of these days!


Thanks! This is the 38 blasted titanium. I just got it in yesterday so I haven't had much time with it. So far I'm really liking it. The lume is nuts.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Even dates means red dates = LHD. The hoochie momma of all strap changing beasts ... today on a Gunny canvas/velcro option.






































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

This one right now









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## gml.krumgog (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Just arrived !

























Love the Monnin case ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More SPORK


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0151-09L today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Let’s keep summer going


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My new to me Sammy for the 7th straight day. I'll be selling my Turtle Save the Ocean version soon.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Ever See One of THESE??”..


























“MUNSONED” (v.) - 
to be up a creek without a paddle; 
to have the whole world in the palm of your hand and blow it.*


----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Horizon Nautilus


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ThaT IS a GREAT PIC!


ZM-73 said:


> Horizon Nautilus
> 
> View attachment 16889763


and thank you for all of your “Likes” too!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

garydusa said:


> ThaT IS a GREAT PIC!
> 
> and thank you for all of your “Likes” too!


Thank you. And no worries, you have some great watches


----------



## gml.krumgog (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Synchron Saturday Everyone! The Synchron Military Frogman gets the Wrist today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Divers78 (4 mo ago)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Bb pro on a rubber waffle strap
View attachment 16890428


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Ollech Ocean Graph for Saturday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*FiTs ME JuSt FINE…



































and Right Under the SHIRT-CUFFS..*


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I’m wearing the Pam61, a favorite of mine and I love it on the OP mil green rubber. 


















The only thing I’m diving into today is a beer


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Nothing says "weekends" like cleaning gutters


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Onw of my favorite blue dials ever























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16886043


Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rappasol (May 17, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Pagani Designs homage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! I'm going with the Synchron Military Frogman again today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Soggy Sunday with this Mido


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again........


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

cmann_97 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Calistoga with Onda Uva...









Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pegasus Mecurio


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

Ranger OEM is proving itself quite versatile…


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Orient star day!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monday blues with this one
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The Deep Blue SKX C25 Mod gets the Wrist today! 😁💙🐳🐋🐬🐟🐠🐙🦀🌊


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam61 today, I reaally love this one with the old tobacco sausage dial, so much character 
and it’s so good on this OP rubber. Canvas will be next. 


































Such great lume for a 20+ years old watch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

San Martin right now









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## ezfif (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*HELLO! ...IT‘s “BLUE MONDAY”


































*


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

RZE Endeavour


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

I've run through all of the brands of which I have multiple units.
Hereafter it'll be one-offs, beginning with today's freshly bathed Deep Blue Sun Diver 1K.

I remain surprised at never having seen a budget Watch YouTuber review a Deep Blue watch.
If mine is a typical example of how well they're built, then they're extremely good value for money.
And, they have a great variety of colors and dial materials.
And, also, plus - they're all under $500US!











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

So light I almost forget I have a watch on my wrist...


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## JustWatchMe925 (4 mo ago)

My favourite desk diver


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MEGALODON atomic number 22
































*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch to the Workbench Fresh SKX Stargate 493 Mod! 😁⚓🌊🔴🔵


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## dr.Timeline (Feb 28, 2015)

🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex) • Instagram photos and videos


9,912 Followers, 257 Following, 418 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from 🇬🇷@☀️ (@vintage_georgex)




www.instagram.com


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The SKX Stargate 493 Pepsi Mod gets the Wrist today! 😁⚓🌊🔴🔵


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)

Waiting for the dentist...


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Rockin’ the Beast on some beautiful blue canvas today…..


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

G'mornin'! 

While a few other Wengers just lie around, whining about wanting new batteries, this 79076 - with its seriously groovy dial - keeps right on truckin'.

I dig it.











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Underwater photography


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor FXD… now that’s a Pelagos . Love this watch on canvas. This is a two-piece strap (proto), therefore no added layer b/w the watch and wrist so you can really benefit from the lower case profile of the FXD.






















































I think it turned out well for a first pass at it. We have a few tweaks planned.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hydroconquest 39mm right now









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steinhart Bronze (47mm)

















Cheers! *


----------



## donoman (Nov 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> Tudor FXD… now that’s a Pelagos . Love this watch on canvas. This is a two-piece strap (proto), therefore no added layer b/w the watch and wrist so you can really benefit from the lower case profile of the FXD.


If I ever end up getting the Pelagos or the James Bond, 
then your pictures will have certainly been a contributing factor!


----------



## Suspicious Chihuahua (4 mo ago)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The SKX Stargate 493 Pepsi Mod gets the Wrist today! 😁⚓🌊🔴🔵🍯🌝


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6105-8000


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*JENNY Caribbean 300

















Enjoy Today!*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## icode (Mar 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell GMT









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday Everyone! The SKX Alpinist Mod gets the Wrist today! 😁🧗⛷🏕🧭🛶🗻🏕🏔


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Best. Sinn. Lume. Ever.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Sector Diving Team 1000











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

... Trusty 1680 Submariner ...


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega NTTD on a canvas strap made from a USAF bag. One of my favorite combos. 

































I love this watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

monza06 said:


>


 so nice. 
love this watch, in fact at the risk of getting shot down  I like it better than the speedy.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchman600 said:


> If I ever end up getting the Pelagos or the James Bond,
> then your pictures will have certainly been a contributing factor!


 thanks  you can’t go wrong with either one


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

New today. Its a keeper, in the sweet spot of 40mm. Wears so well on a mesh band.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*CHR. WARD Friday!

















Enjoy!*


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SKX Stargate 493 Pepsi Mod gets the Wrist (again) today! 😁⚓🌊🔴🔵🍯🌝🌟


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Same as this …


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Doxa


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The “BIG BOY!”..
ORIS TT1 small seconds (47mm)

















“..Happy-Happy ..Joy-Joy”!!*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Aquastar 63










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Orca for the last cut of Summer


----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)

Love the new dial!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

The sunlight... it burns...🌞😂


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Zelos HH3!


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SRPJ19 Seiko x Huf collab

I'm not into street wear or skate culture that Huff is known for, I just like the Fall-ish colors


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! The SKX Stargate 493 Pepsi Mod gets the Wrist today! 😁⚓🌊🔴🔵🍯🌝🌟


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*BALL HYDROCARBON “HUNLEY”


























Enjoy your Sunday!*


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Explorer today









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Seamaster 300 Heritage(2021)with Erika’s Originals strap. Great combo and very comfortable. Enjoy your Sunday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

wheelbuilder said:


> View attachment 16909035


Oceanaire!!! Love it! Hard to find now!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Bezel changes to grey under certain light angles:


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

domayotte said:


> Oceanaire!!! Love it! Hard to find now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you! I have the black as well. Purchased new. Good brand knowledge or a wis that has been around a while.....

Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Blue watch Monday with the awesome Ernst Benz Chronodiver on shark strap today. Have a great week everyone


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gml.krumgog (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Citizen Hyper Aqualand


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The Onda Azzurro Black 50 ATMOS gets the Wrist today! 🦈💙🖤🌊


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

👍


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

This one right now









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

darth_radb said:


> Happy Red Sunday Everyone! The SKX Stargate 493 Pepsi Mod gets the Wrist today!
> View attachment 16907899


Damm that is a sharp mod 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne tonight


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JustWatchMe925 (4 mo ago)




----------



## icode (Mar 9, 2014)

New Squale just delivered today!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadheadz1 (Oct 1, 2019)

Pelagos LHD on a Aaron Bespoke black stingray strap.


----------



## Deadheadz1 (Oct 1, 2019)

Pelagos LHD on a Aaron Bespoke black stingray strap.


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Can’t partake in SpeedyTuesday but I’ll share my Seamaster NTTD on the Mr. Wonderful  canvas 

Have a great Tuesday


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eza
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

41mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam61 on canvas








And some


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Excuse the dust ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## @marruciic (Oct 20, 2021)

darth_radb said:


> Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The Onda Azzurro Black 50 ATMOS gets the Wrist today! 🦈💙🖤🌊
> View attachment 16909789



Stunning pic. Amazingly vibrant colors!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Polished H2o dress orca























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Enjoying my birthday with this sterile af sub. Might have something cooking…


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Scorpène Blue today.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Vaer D5 on black Horween leather strap:
(I really like the "yellowed" hour markers...
AND that the 10, 20, 30, 40, 50, and second hand are white)


----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Zulu time on a Zulu Alpha strap.

Have a great one!


















Cheers,

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

T. Graph on loan for a few days


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

New to me


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Taking "Chuck" out for a stroll today...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*STEINHART
Nav B-Uhr 47 Automatik B-Muster


























“Fly ‘em, don’t Dive ‘em”..*


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam61 on canvas all day. Love this thing


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Just back from a full service at Seiko ...


----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Thursday is the start of a football filled week when for me. Epos skeleton along for the ride in cool orange colors


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o Orca again
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Maurice Lacroix Aikon Tide*

*


  




*


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Jenny


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Straton Tourer GMT, Swiss movement on a VERY comfortable engineer bracelet.
I go back & forth with this watch. It is probably the least favorite in my collection...
BUT the dial is stunning and the case & bracelet fit very comfortably on my wrist.
...and out of all of my watches, I chose this one to wear today and I like it.

So why is it one of my least favorites?? Weird. 
I guess I would have wanted the dial to be extended all the way,
instead of the dull blue of the 05,10,15,20,25,30,35,40,45,50,55,60.
Also, the bezel insert is very thin, and I would like it to be thicker.
And at times, it seems that the upside down triangle doesn't line up at the 12 o'clock position.
Whatever. It's also because I like the others in my collection SO much, 
that this seems to get the bottom spot, in my mind. 
Anyway, when I get "too many watches" I could always give this
one to my son, since he really likes it....
or perhaps even sell it, if I ever want to go through that hassle...
though I doubt it.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Suspicious Chihuahua (4 mo ago)

chief_D said:


> View attachment 16915900


That lume. That's incredible!

Did you flash a bright light on this just before the photo? @chief_D ?


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## gml.krumgog (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Back on the Haveston velcro. So comfy!


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)

Suspicious Chihuahua said:


> That lume. That's incredible!
> 
> Did you flash a bright light on this just before the photo? @chief_D ?


Just let the sun hit for a bit


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

T Graph


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Suddenly Fall. 20 degrees cooler than yesterday.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

This one right now









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

So...
I bought this rubber strap specifically for this San Martin, and I think the greens work well together.
I also bought the bund specifically for this watch, so as to prevent my arm skin turning a similar shade of green.

My question to you, then:
Is the two-tone, combined with the mixed materials, too weird?

I'm torn.











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The h2o orca going into the weekend























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

hollywoodphil said:


> So...
> I bought this rubber strap specifically for this San Martin, and I think the greens work well together.
> I also bought the bund specifically for this watch, so as to prevent my arm skin turning a similar shade of green.
> 
> ...


It definitely has a lot of personality. I think it's neat!


----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)

Rocking the pink strap today. I really love this color combo.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Monta









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommylee10 (Mar 10, 2021)

MN ‘21


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega NTTD on the Mr Wonderful canvas


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Surf and turf


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SBDX 017 Marine Master 300 gets the Wrist today! 😁🖤🤿🌊⚓


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Eterna


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Forzo Drive King for Saturday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hydroconquest right now









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Christopher Ward c60 mk3...nothing I've seen better.
This watch is amazing...which is why I then bought the white and forged carbon versions


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Awesome day in Cape May NJ…..


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## gml.krumgog (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Direnzo eclipse...so good!
I love the hour markers and hands.
And the second hand eclipses the date wheel every minute!
If only the inner circle was smaller and the royal blue was larger instead,
this watch would be PERFECT:


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#SeaKingSunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I wish everyone a sweet and happy New Year...
filled with health, all kinds of success, and a few great new watches  !


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! The Squale Comsubin Marina Militare gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿

JB Forstner Oyster Flex Bracelet


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

Imbiton said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the date placement and the crystal on this watch. First time I've seen it. Nice.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Solar tuna...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SRPJ19


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Running great now ...


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

T.Graph


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! Back in Black! The Synchron Military Frogman gets the Wrist today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖

Suppaparts DLC BoR Bracelet


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Eterna


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Mid Day Switch to check out some Strap Goodies from the Mailbox. Uncle Seiko Chocolate Bar Strap on the MM300. 😁🍫🤿⚓


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH x Watch Gecko Näcken today.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell GMT right now
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

A soon to be 25 old favorite...


----------



## theonewatchman (4 mo ago)

RT Airspeed 36mm


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#OmegaMonday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowfury (Aug 28, 2019)

Just in- Dietrich sd-2. I was actually the first person to order this watch according to their rep.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD on canvas. 


















Magnus says hi


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The SBDX 017 Marine Master 300 gets the Wrist today! 😁🖤🤿🌊⚓


----------



## gml.krumgog (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

San Martin









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Heinrich


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bronze h2o orca with fkm 24mm rubber























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*AQUALAND Chrono on HORUS


















giving it some Charge time..

















but, who’s chopper is it?
It’s “Zed’s”…
Who’s “Zed”?…*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

New black leather for the MM today….


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Eterna Kontiki Date on a Tropic strap


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

deepsea03 said:


>


Omega tempts me with the green SMP. The bracelet is on point.


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

aaceofspades said:


> Omega tempts me with the green SMP. The bracelet is on point.


Thank you 
Forstner 1450 bracelet


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

I had something cooking on my birthday. Well it’s done. New to me O&W.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Seiko shark turtle 
on excellent and comfortable strapcode bandoleer tapering bracelet
I LOVE the sunburst blue dial with all the details:


----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Horizon Nautilus


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Tudor BB58 925 (Sterling Silver) out of the box for the week.


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The SBDX 017 Marine Master 300 gets the Wrist today! 😁🖤🤿🌊⚓🍫


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Loving the 58


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1977 6309-7040


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Just arrived yesterday, Maratac 500m diver

Regards 

Ren











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16931446


How does this Strapcode bracelet wear on your wrist?
I've been looking at it.
But I'm worried about the male end-links, especially the top one
and how it will lay on the wrist. 
When you have a chance,
can you please take a few pics of it on your wrist?
Thanks!
---
One thing I think I will like, is that it seems more sturdy/substantial
than the flimsy (imo) Uncle Seiko1450.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuation


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16931446


What bracelet is this? I usually see your SMP's on straps.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

aaceofspades said:


> What bracelet is this? I usually see your SMP's on straps.


This is the Strapcode MiLTAT Hexad III. I thought I’d mix things up a bit!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> How does this Strapcode bracelet wear on your wrist?
> I've been looking at it.
> But I'm worried about the male end-links, especially the top one
> and how it will lay on the wrist.
> ...


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Sugman Thanks for the pic.
I'm more concerned with how the top "male end-link" (above the 12)
lays and looks on the wrist. I'm sorry if I wasn't clear enough.
If sometime you can take a couple of pics more straight on, which would show how the top of the bracelet lays/looks on your wrist, I would appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> @Sugman Thanks for the pic.
> I'm more concerned with how the top "male end-link" (above the 12)
> lays and looks on the wrist. I'm sorry if I wasn't clear enough.
> If sometime you can take a couple of pics more straight on, which would show how the top of the bracelet lays/looks on your wrist, I would appreciate it.
> Thanks


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16932142
> 
> View attachment 16932143


Thank you so much !
This looks perfect.
And this Strapcode hexad is quite substantial/weighs a good amount,
and is certainly not flimsy, correct? And it's comfortable too, right?
If so, I will probably get it for my next Omega.

I wear my blue one on a Staib Milanese bracelet, or a
Christopher Ward blue cordovan leather strap, or the
Omega blue rubber strap that it came on.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> Thank you so much !
> This looks perfect.
> And this Strapcode hexad is quite substantial/weighs a good amount,
> and is certainly not flimsy, correct? And it's comfortable too, right?
> ...


It's not a bad bracelet for the price. I wouldn't call it flimsy, and it's comfortable on my wrist. DM me if you have any more questions. I don't want to hijack a WRUW thread.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Strap monster.....
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Almost forgot to post today's Blue Lagoon


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Old faithful …


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

1988 casio md-703 gold version


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

One more day. This BOR bracelet is so comfy.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

One of the MOST photogenic watches I own. The Omega SMP300 blue
(worn on an awesome Staib "Milanese mesh" tapering bracelet):


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday Everyone! The SBDX 017 Marine Master 300 gets the Wrist today! 😁🖤🤿🌊⚓


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Taking a step back from my current black cased watch fad to strap on the trusty SMP


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 13gsc13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Seiko Padi Monster
Date magnifier removed


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Samurai .....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wicked Pearl Diver


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBDC171


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Kakume,a timeless;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Blues Everyone! The San Martin Blue 62 MAS gets the Wrist today! 😁💙🤿⚓


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Ernst Benz black and white Chronodiver for me today. Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

DaveD said:


> Almost forgot to post today's Blue Lagoon
> 
> 
> View attachment 16932826


GREAT looking sunburst blue. I love the royal blue color,
which "weirdly" doesn't seem so common.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

2005 Orange Bullet in the sun...











...and in the shade


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

FUB for Saturday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

1992 200m sporte👍


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Time to do some work


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Strange Days (May 11, 2013)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Golden tuna Sunday


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1968 6105-8000


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gml.krumgog (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Love the lefty


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Here is my favorite Islander combo: the 04 with a Strapcode nice Endmill bracelet
great embossed ceramic bezel insert, sapphire crystal, great hands, inky black dial,
and a great quality president 1450 style bracelet that feels solid
& doesn't feel flimsy...
(for about $400 total, this is probably one of the best values out there, imo):


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*and it’s “Zilla” Time…

















…just a relaxing Sunday*


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Lagunatic It's a very nice gold watch...that's for sure.
My question is: do you wear the same watch everyday?
Don't you get tired of it? You never want any variety?
There are so many nice watches and good quality brands and models.
It seems odd to me, which is why I ask.
Nothing wrong with it, either way. To each his own.
I just want to understand. 
---
I knew a guy once who wore the same all gold President Rolex,
but he wasn't really "into watches".
He wasn't on any forums and wouldn't care to take any pictures of it.
He simply saw it as part of his "uniform" as a successful salesman.


----------



## blucupp (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Earlier tonight with modded Seals
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> @Lagunatic It's a very nice gold watch...that's for sure.
> My question is: do you wear the same watch everyday?
> Don't you get tired of it? You never want any variety?
> There are so many nice watches and good quality brands and models.
> ...


Yes. No. Yes, I want variety. I had plans to buy a platinum Rolex Day Date 40 but my AD lost her AD status.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lagunatic said:


> View attachment 16939229
> View attachment 16939232
> View attachment 16939234
> View attachment 16939236
> ...


Great car 🥰

Yet again your daily post cheered me up and reminds me of sunny holidays 👍🏻

PS…..Who needs variety 😉


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Woke up this morning and had those Statesboro Blues


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-42 on strapcode bandoleer























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The San Martin Blue 62 MAS gets the Wrist today! 😁💙🤿⚓

Finally got some Sunshine! 🌞😍💙😎👍


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Android for today. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

King Sami Padi....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“FREE WILLY”

















“International Man of Mystery “*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my JAD-LX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vladimir1970 (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## AWAC (Jul 23, 2021)

kasemo said:


> King Sami Padi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one!


----------



## AWAC (Jul 23, 2021)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16942277


Classic!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## AWAC (Jul 23, 2021)

usclassic said:


> View attachment 16942677
> 
> 
> View attachment 16942678
> ...


I have the Saf-arnie version. Great watch.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Boschett reef ranger 2 for Tuesday
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

Today's choice....


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## gml.krumgog (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Fortis


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New Toys r always Fun!


























It’s like a “Bachelor Party!”*


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Synchron Military on a suede nato…


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Delma Blue Shark today for me


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More Cayman today 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

aaceofspades said:


> View attachment 16943606


also a Forstner's 1450? Do you like it? Thanks
(I did not like my uncle Seiko 1450, which is why I ask)


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Broad Arrow for today. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16945100


Beautiful! I think I am probably going to get the new Omega SMP300 green,
instead of this (to satisfy my desire for an AWESOME green dial watch)
to add to my collection. But I need to see the Omega green in person first.
When I saw the Oris in person I liked it very much.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

SMITHS Caribbean 1000









Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Redi_t13 (8 mo ago)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Good morning!
Happy Theiko Thurthday!











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

watchman600 said:


> also a Forstner's 1450? Do you like it? Thanks
> (I did not like my uncle Seiko 1450, which is why I ask)


Yes, Forstner. I bought it in May and it's been on ever since. The reviews and comments at the time seemed to favor it over US but what really tipped it for me was the optional milled clasp. It's not an inexpensive package but the quality matches the price. The other feature I like are the spring links on the 12' side of the clasp. I never need to adjust this bracelet- ever.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Tribute to heritage


----------



## Trekkie (Feb 16, 2011)

Preparing for water activities in Curaçao


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

One of the greatest blacked out watches...dial inky black, great case AND bracelet, 
white lumed hands and hour markers just pop in contrast, bit of red for contrast...
fully lumed ceramic bezel insert. Miyota smooth automatic movement.
It's a HOMERUN for sure. WOW


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Yom Kippur I wore WHITE...and this is one of the BEST in the business
worn on CW black Cordovan leather deployant strap:
(I put it next to the Omega SMP300 white, and it stacked up SOOO good against it,
that it made me choose the blue SMP):


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Gen 1 Blumo w/ Yobokies bezel insert.


----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)

New to me.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

First gen......









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

So busy posting ultra late still with my B-42 Marinemaster


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"I hope you know that this will go down
on your permanent record”..



































“Oh yeah?..
Well don't get so distressed,
..Did I happen to mention that I'm impressed?”*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

my new-to-me Seiko SPB143 I picked up in a local trade over beers last night


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa for Friday and probably the weekend


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Going with this diver mod today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Longines Skin Diver w/ Horween natural shell cordovan nato…


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AWAC (Jul 23, 2021)

Saf-Arnie


----------



## AWAC (Jul 23, 2021)

good2go said:


> View attachment 16949054
> 
> View attachment 16949055


That dial is sick!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Wow  
that’s super nice  and nice shot


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

1979 citizen crystron 150m diver🥰


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New to me Seiko SPB143 on a Strapseeker green Theo strap. 
Have a great weekend.


----------



## BrokeWatchGuy (3 mo ago)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)

Back on the bracelet today.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Balticus bronze 
















BALWB01


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch to the SBDC 053 Blue MAS! 😍⚓💙


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## AWAC (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Cloudy day calls for a shocking orange strap
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasmusbjensen (Dec 20, 2015)

W&W X Lorier


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Blues Everyone! The SBDC 053 Blue MAS gets the Wrist today! 😍⚓💙

GL-831 Uncle Seiko Strap


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Lew & Huey …and “Sparky” the Dog!












































“You can Beat Me Down, but I’ll Keep Coming Back” (CV)*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Back with the pro


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

🤿


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Jp2014 Aqualand duplex today


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

Can I post a watch on this forum that doesn't have a rotating bezel?


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Both made for the great outdoors


----------



## midwestwatchguy (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6309 draws Home Depot duty


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tag for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SMP









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Blues Everyone! The SBDC 053 Blue MAS gets the Wrist today! 😍⚓💙


GL-831 Uncle Seiko Strap


----------



## RLKhrono (9 mo ago)

Speedmaste for me!


----------



## gml.krumgog (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

That's a waterfall











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Delma Shell Star for me today


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

My dear sea urchin today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! And Now for something totally different (the date) The SBDC 053 Blue MAS gets the Wrist (again) today! 🤣🤣🤣😍⚓💙


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ORIENT M-FORCE 
SUBARU WRX STI LE (47mm)



































The Water is Getting a lil’ Colder..*


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca timascus dial























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Orange skeleton diver from Epos today


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The SBDC 053 Blue MAS gets the Wrist today! 😍⚓💙🍯🌝


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBDC171


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Steeldive today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a Baseball Glove Strap on a Makara??
..(It’s the Only way I could Wear it!)



































Finally Finishing Up a Complete Watch Rotation!! (70+?)*


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## gml.krumgog (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Dawn Grey SKX Mod gets the Wrist today! 😁🌅🥈🌊⚓


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry posted wrong watch “ non diver”. Tried to delete.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…and 2 times in a Week!
ORIENT Subaru WRX STI


























“Fire Marshal Bill”*


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Bones (May 25, 2017)

I have been using my Isaac Peral made by Pedro Izquierdo since the end of September.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## SHER!FF (3 mo ago)

Jeep99dad said:


> *Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*
> 
> Taking my better half to dinner for our 18th anniversary and wearing my GdDad's vintage Seamaster chrono.
> 
> ...





Spunwell said:


> *Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well timed photo, or did you hack it?


----------



## SHER!FF (3 mo ago)

Jeep99dad said:


> *Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*
> 
> Taking my better half to dinner for our 18th anniversary and wearing my GdDad's vintage Seamaster chrono.
> 
> ...


You interrupted your anniversary to post watch pics? That's dedication and your wife is far more understanding than mine!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Dawn Grey SKX Mod gets the Wrist today! 😁🌅🥈🌊⚓


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

U50 Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Incursore


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-45mm swapped from black to orange fkm rubber























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Enjoying the old 009 today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## lochwarrid (Jul 25, 2020)

My new Enoksen Dive E02/HW. A great grab-and-go 300 metre dive watch with Seiko VH31 mecaquartz.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Citizen Eco-Zilla & Uniden DFR7 Radar Detector Combo..you just can’t go wrong

















…and I can’t get my car outa second gear!*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SHER!FF said:


> You interrupted your anniversary to post watch pics? That's dedication and your wife is far more understanding than mine!


lol. That was 2016   she knows I’m a watch geek


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Colt Chrono Ocean 
















A53050


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16961871


I love It


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

monza06 said:


>


Very very nice


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

Big, burly, blue, and beautiful.. (well IMO..)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Certina


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Enjoying the Orient today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…It’s really not that BIG


























“Jeers!”*


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## jaf2976 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


Every time I see the white I regret getting the black. The black is a fantastic piece, but man this one really pops with the white dial.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

alznc said:


> Every time I see the white I regret getting the black. The black is a fantastic piece, but man this one really pops with the white dial.


I've got plenty of Seiko black dials already and this was the Seiko white dial I've been hoping for.


----------



## gml.krumgog (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

On 3$ AliExpress strap


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Kamasu day!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

Well, as some of the reviews on YouTube pointed out, the band the watch comes with is really thick and clunky. I happen to think it looks really good, but it is quite a pain to put on and take off (specifically, getting the end to go through the stoppers is a pain). So I put on this royal blue nato, which at first I thought was just all around too blue, but after wearing it for a day I have come to quite like it…

I am really liking this watch so far…


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Tudor P01 for me today. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

HerrSavage said:


> Well, as some of the reviews on YouTube pointed out, the band the watch comes with is really thick and clunky. I happen to think it looks really good, but it is quite a pain to put on and take off (specifically, getting the end to go through the stoppers is a pain). So I put on this royal blue nato, which at first I thought was just all around too blue, but after wearing it for a day I have come to quite like it…
> 
> I am really liking this watch so far…
> 
> ...


Yours looks great.


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

Thanks….
One more - the blue really pops, especially in contrast with some of these cool fall colors out at the moment…


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Certainly Certina


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Modded sumo today
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thechin (Sep 13, 2015)

Rocky555 said:


> On 3$ AliExpress strap


That's money WELL spent, looks fantastic


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Life is a ball.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! The SKX Stargate 493 Pepsi Mod gets the Wrist! 😁⚓🌊🔴🔵


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Like bringing a bazooka to a clown fight: it’s the Armida A1


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

What today


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

I'll go with the pro


----------



## gml.krumgog (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Chi-town Pride for Sunday Funday with Farr and Swit


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! The SKX 173 gets the Wrist today! 😁⚓🌊⚫


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

T-Graph


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*AQUA on LAND in the GARDEN on SUNDAY

















“Excuse Me, ..What Did You Say?”*


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Yobokies Seiko Monster Mod


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Monta Skyquest...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Vintage Zodiac red point diver, just got it back from service, had new hands put on, sapphire glass and new crown and tube.

Regards

Ren











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

So far I've turned a negative into a positive on this watch with DYI regulation.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

LHD ...
















Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Steeldive today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Citizen


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

If rolex and omega had a baby.....
Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Once again.....


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

LJM


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Core Timepieces for me today!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Seiko


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega NTTD on a red leather/fkm hybrid. This watch looks real good on red


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

38mm diver


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Samurai


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Wishin' I were a fast freight train”…

















“Born on the Bayou”… (Creedence Clearwater Revival, circa1969)*


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

Doxa-carbon-alligator


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Apparently I like this more than I thought I would, especially after a little DYI regulation.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Ancient Mido Ocean Star


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Achtung!!


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Finally trying out the white rubber strap!
I think it looks good. At least it's something different
(changing the look, without spending too much):


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Lovin it....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Frogman Friday Everyone! The Synchron Military Frogman gets the Wrist today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam61 on Italian leather 
I may have stollen Mr Wonderful’s strap


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*When No-One Knows Who You Are..


























But, …they could probably figure that out pretty quick*


----------



## RHS (Jun 13, 2021)

Jeep99dad said:


> *Re: What Are You Wearing Right Now...Part Deaux*
> 
> Taking my better half to dinner for our 18th anniversary and wearing my GdDad's vintage Seamaster chrono.
> 
> ...


That is a cool watch


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Git’er done!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Chillin......









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko classic









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## cablenorth3 (Apr 4, 2020)

Glashutte OG


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…I guess, once in a while,
but only for a couple hours…

















But, …where’s my Pants?*


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheEscapist (Mar 16, 2013)

Post swim 🤿











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SBDX 017 Marine Master 300 gets the Wrist today! 😁🖤🤿🌊⚓


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

my wife and I enjoy the fall Arts & Crafts Fair Season. This one is the Hummingbird Festival in tiny Hogansville, GA 

Seiko, kettle corn popcorn, good weather and Giant Hummingbirds - life is good


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

The calm before the hurricane. After this coffee, I'm taking the furniture inside.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

This one all week.


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## cablenorth3 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## jhb (May 5, 2006)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

007









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Probably my most worn watch over the last year. Love this thing


----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

I’ve been enjoying the clouds in my fisheye lens (oops I meant diver)


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Skyquest.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Hanging out with Epos going green today. Have a great Sunday Funday everyone


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*KAVEEE Sunday!
…and boy am I “Triggered”



































Kaventsmann Triggerfish (#NR 20)*


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! The SBDX 017 Marine Master 300 gets the Wrist today! 😁🖤🤿🌊⚓🍊🍫

Uncle Seiko Chocolate Bar Strap with a shorter Seiko Buckle swap for Better fitment.


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

#SeamasterSunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Mister softee









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

No Seas Boludo


----------



## Matcoman (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## robi1138 (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The SRP D23 "Save the Ocean" Great White Shark Edition Samurai aka "Bruce" gets the Wrist today! 😍💙🦈🌊


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cablenorth3 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Weekend to work week


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Mack









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## demeken (3 mo ago)

Just picked this up a few weeks ago and couldn’t be happier…


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Delma Shell Star starting the week off decompressing


----------



## Htstinson (Nov 10, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“NOT“ my Boat..



































“Gangnam Style”…ahhh, the memories*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa Treasure Seeker


That's a really nice blue! Scurfa has some nice looking watches. I wish they offered larger options.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


>


Very nice


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NTTD


----------



## DaveInTexas (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

brettinlux said:


> Very nice


Thank you


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Diesels said:


> That's a really nice blue! Scurfa has some nice looking watches. I wish they offered larger options.


This isn’t a small watch but they also have a larger model, the Bell Diver one. Solid watch.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> This isn’t a small watch but they also have a larger model, the Bell Diver one. Solid watch.


The Bell Diver is nice but doesn't have the color variety of the other models.


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

Nicely done piece


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The SBDX 017 Marine Master 300 gets the Wrist today! 😁🖤🤿🌊⚓🍊🍫


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Seiko SBSS015 "Rally Diver" reissue


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Lovin' this watch...the colors, the bracelet, it just works!


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## RLKhrono (9 mo ago)

Corum Admirals Cup Tides 18k Rose Gold for me!


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

The beast on the baseball glove strap today:


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kenneth77 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*and, it just never ends…



































“Ground Control,..to Major Tom”*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Homage for sure.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## RLKhrono (9 mo ago)

Had a different piece on all day but pulled this out of the safe to say good night!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Typical Hotel Room Pics



































PeeWee say’s “WHAT”?*


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Ernst Benz Chronodiver on NATO today for me


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o bronze, black flat sapphire dial
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch to the SBDX 017 Marine Master 300! 😁🖤🤿🌊⚓


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

..









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

Not sure which one is going out into the wild today yet.What you think left or right?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca torpedo























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! It's Halloween Weekend so it's gotta be Orange.

The SBDC 005 Orange Sumo gets the Wrist today! 😍🍊🤿⚓


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Electrolyte


























“I'm Martin Sheen,
I'm Steve McQueen,
I'm Jimmy Dean…”*


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBDC171 on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Dont sleep on Ganault.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor FXD this morning, definitely in my top 2 fave with with the polar ExpII ahead of other « nicer » watches .  it’s that good 

Truly love this thing. Great strap watch and wears so well.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

JDD again


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This awesome blue Omega SMP300.
I went from the blue rubber strap it came with,
to a Christopher Ward blue Cordovan leather strap with deployant clasp,
to a Staib tapering Milanese mesh bracelet,
to a white rubber (Zealande style) strap.
(side note: I will try the 02straps form fitting one soon, since the aliexpress one
wasn't a good quality, long-lasting strap)
What I love is that this really changes the feel and the look of the watch!

Here it is on one of my favorite straps...
the Christopher Ward blue Cordovan leather with deployant clasp:


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sinn U50P


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Sticking to the Orange Halloween 🎃 Weekend Theme! 

The SKX 011 gets the Wrist today! 🍊😁⚓


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)

View attachment 16999435


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Wore my Blue U50 to my Alma Mater's game. The team colors include Blue, but we were Blue as our team lost:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*


























Drakkar Noir*


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mak52580 (Apr 5, 2017)

Mido Ocean Star GMT.

I love this watch way more than I ever expected that I would. It’s easily now in my top 5 faves.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Forzo for Sunday night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> View attachment 17000621


I love this shot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Proto dial for #bluewatchmonday and #watchesandpumpkins 

Happy Halloween


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday and Happy Halloween 🎃 Everyone! The SRP 309 Orange Monster gets the Wrist today. 👹🍊🧡


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Halloween


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## M6TT F (Aug 7, 2018)

Been on my wrist for 3 weeks. My perfect watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Some Seiko goodness
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## argonaute2 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Chris.K (2 mo ago)

Bulova 98A187


----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Timeless Tuesday today


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

‘68


----------



## powerste (3 mo ago)

Always wanted a lume dial diver - this just in from Islander


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Monster


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

SBBN040


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

double post in error


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD tonight. Cheers


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Tudor Black Bay for today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I wanted a nice royal blue watch...and even started a thread asking for suggestions
for the best one to get. After a lot of thought, and ideas,
I narrowed it down to this awesome blue Steinhart:
(Swiss movement, display back, sapphire crystal...of course,
ceramic bezel insert, and awesome royal blue sunburst color!)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

The Captain


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Edox Skydiver


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## mamba (Aug 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS NO. 5 (Swiss)



































Enjoy the Sunset*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... autumn is here & very soon it shall all be blanketed by snow.






























Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Shiny SKX...









Sent from my LE2127 using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLKhrono (9 mo ago)

PAM00312 tonight!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*How BIG is the difference between…
the 45mm Rawai & THE 49mm RAWAI?


























“Curb”*


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Putting away the last of the Halloween stuff.


















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Rado


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Paxman Rado has a new one with carbon and exposed movement
that seemed interesting. Beautiful captain cook watch!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Wicked Watch Co with forged carbon and gold dust AWESOME dial.
The only real negative I can think of is that it should have had 20mm lugs
instead of 22, since it is a 40mm watch. 
This would have looked better, imo...
or they could have made it a 42mm case,
which would also have "solved this problem".


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## perezdey (2 mo ago)

Mhutch said:


>


Hi. I sent you a private message regarding Vero watch for sale. Thanks.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## franzy (Jul 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

deepsea03 said:


>


I wander which bracelet is it? Looks awesome.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Teppka said:


> I wander which bracelet is it? Looks awesome.


Thanks, this is a Forstner 1450 bracelet


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday Everyone! The SBDC 053 Blue MAS gets the Wrist today! 😍⚓💙


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Classictimepiece (Nov 20, 2012)

Blue

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Wishing it was the 53mm one..
..but nope it’s only the 46mm
































& no.. it’s Not “Al Bundy” Friday*


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Steeldive right now.
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More h2o orcas
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Mid 80's titanium citizen diver😁


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Good Saturday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca timascus dial on strapcode super engineer























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Electric blue today

Regards

Ren











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..AWARE
























a NOBODY*


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam61D on red Italian leather 🤌


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD


----------



## CarlosG92 (3 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan aneja (5 mo ago)

CMSgt Bo said:


> With the first WAYWRN thread passing 21K posts here: What Are You Wearing...Right Now! we thought it was past time to close it and continue the fun over here. So, what are you wearing this second? Take out your phone and snap a pic and post it right now.
> 
> So go ahead,


Beautiful piece


----------



## ryan aneja (5 mo ago)

CarlosG92 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Full carbon fiber finish?


----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## kenneth77 (Dec 12, 2019)

Hunting is this west texas heat this weekend.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

The 9mm crown 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

knocking about with the 1977 6309-7040


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! The SBBN 017 Marine Master 300 Tuna gets the Wrist today! 😁🐟🥫🌊


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*White Whale Sunday
































..a friend of mine*


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## Redhusky (2 mo ago)

Buzz rickson elgin a-11 remake with an olive green AF0210 strap.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Recycled photo, but I’m wearing the SMPc today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Scurfa DiverOne 🟢 this evening


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I love them all...for the quality and the designs, as well as the price,
microbrands cannot be beat. I'm wearing my blue Helson sharkmaster300
on their shark-mesh bracelet as I type this.
The old version Omega that this looks like, is hard to find and costs MANY multiples
of the $629 I think I paid.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## els4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Still on the honeymoon with this one. Acquired one week ago.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The SKX Stargate 493 Pepsi Mod gets the Wrist today! 😁⚓🌊🔴🔵


----------



## DaveInTexas (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD on canvas singlepass today for #bluewatchmonday 
Definitely my top 2 watch


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Bronze h2o orca for Monday the 7th
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## icode (Mar 9, 2014)

Just Arrived today, and loving every bit of it. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Yeah, we're running a little bit hot tonight..”
























Panama*


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Just this mechanical Invicta for today. No diving for a few more months. Cheers from snowy Calgary, Canada.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

I love this dial 😍

Feel free to subscribe to my IG:








(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


2,130 Followers, 982 Following, 889 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@aquaterralover)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Yema


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Wolbrook skindiver 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## supersilent (Feb 1, 2021)

Today the UX S is back on my wrist









Some day, maybe, I will take another pic


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Just got this one as my new daily beater:









The bracelet is very nice but I wanted the rubber strap look without ugly gaps. I call it my poor man's Pelagos 39. Yes it's not quite the real deal (weaker and less long lasting lume mainly) but it's holding up it's own next to his big brother from another mother:









I bet if Tudor would make this watch it would sell like hot cakes ...


----------



## powerste (3 mo ago)

Dress diving at the desk today


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Ocean Crawler


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Coast life, Port Aransas


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a Non Diver Today, 
&…it’s on a Bund
















Peace*


----------



## toade (Dec 15, 2009)

Stowa


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Scurfa bell diver1 "blacked-out-beauty"...so good inky black dial...great bracelet, etc.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 17022005


This is the "grey that got away"!
I like it, but it went out of stock...
and I wasn't sure if the blacked out one would be different enough to get it anyway,
and I ended up getting a Traska freediver grey beauty.

Eventually, I even got a Halios seaforth sunburst grey (which is AMAZING).
I love the color grey...and have even considered getting the Seiko grey spb143.


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Still rocking the Hemlig ...


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## evilym (4 mo ago)




----------



## alund (May 18, 2011)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SD4000


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega SMP NTTD on red canvas


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Stingray 47 (Titanium)















*


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Almost weekend


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sinn U50P


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Friday Everyone! The SPB 145 62MAS Mod gets the Wrist today! 😍🤿⚓


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gotta make the Donuts..
























"You don't need double talk;
…..you need Bob Loblaw"*


----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Weekend Mode set and ready!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Still rocking the skindiver











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Classictimepiece (Nov 20, 2012)

All day Saturday









Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SPB 145 Cappuccino 62MAS Mod gets the Wrist today! 😍🤿⚓☕🍫


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Park day!


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

... Helm Blue Miyako ...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Classictimepiece (Nov 20, 2012)

And for Sunday









Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeDocteur (Nov 16, 2014)

Paris time: 11:23 a.m.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

In Love!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Tactical Frog


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Seiko Sunday Everyone! The Honeymoon Conttinues and The SPB 145 Cappuccino 62MAS Mod gets the Wrist today! 😍🤿⚓☕🍯🌝


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*YES, a Graham in a Suit, I Know, I know, it ain’t No Diver..
















Enjoy the Sunday!*


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BB


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Day three with the Seiko PADI Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor FXD on canvas singlepass today. 
Have a great week.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bronze Combat Sub


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## swanksteak (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More H2O orca torpedo
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

T.Graph


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Glycine


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Classictimepiece (Nov 20, 2012)

3 hands









Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Black Orient Kamasu today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

GMT


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

SM300










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Teal Blue Dial’d Gruppo Gamma 
on Simona Di Stefano (R.I.P.)
















“You come to a point in your life
when you really don’t care what people think about you,
you just care what you think about yourself.”
– Evel Knievel*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The SPB 145 Cappuccino 62MAS Mod gets the Wrist today! 😍🤿⚓☕


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Classictimepiece (Nov 20, 2012)

Coffee time


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


>


That’s sharp


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 1200T pro on Strapseeker today


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Yema


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That’s sharp


Thank you sir


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## BeerNye (Mar 4, 2015)

Just arrived today: Citizen Aqualand JP2007-17w. Love it so far.


----------



## Classictimepiece (Nov 20, 2012)

Snow is here









Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Loving the dome and my new perlon-endlink combo, so light and comfortable:


----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The SPB 145 Cappuccino 62MAS Mod gets the Wrist today! 😍🤿⚓☕

Sailcloth Strap, no idea on the Brand. 🤣


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

‘68 6105-8000


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam61D on red Italian leather. After trying various Panerai models, this is the one for me. I like a good old basic Luminor. The tobacco dial is 🤎


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Yema


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Love the simplicity of the Serica models










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

oops...this is what I get for posting this early.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Orient Mako USA II









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cannot wait for the weekend  
Submariner for today. 
Happy Friday.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

The quirky Hydroconquest just back from service










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ehhh, ..this old thing?

























sure thing..*


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Pepsi Orient Mako I on Strapcode Engineer today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happiest Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Classictimepiece (Nov 20, 2012)

Calzone dough is rising









Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Tisell Submersible









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Seiko Saturday Everyone! The SPB 145 Cappuccino 62MAS Mod gets the Wrist today! 😍🤿⚓☕


The Weekend is here so a more Casual Strap choice was selected. 😎


DASSARI Distressed Canvas Strap


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“HEY NOW..”
























“THE KING of ALL MEDIA”*


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

1991 Casio STR-2000 diver on blue NATO strap today. 

This watch has been with me for a long time! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Classictimepiece (Nov 20, 2012)

Blizzards in WI









Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## Auto2892 (Feb 1, 2021)

Universal Geneva uni compact 







year 1952


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida a1-45mm
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Honeymoon phase with the skindiver 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)

Hi


----------



## Classictimepiece (Nov 20, 2012)

11 degrees this am









Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

San Martin today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ORIS TT1 ProDiver 1000m Small Seconds (47mm)
























Well,..for a Sunday*


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

garydusa said:


> *ORIS TT1 ProDiver 1000m Small Seconds (47mm)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a belter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Orient Mako USA II today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Classictimepiece (Nov 20, 2012)

I've been fully utilizing my filters today









Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lagunatic said:


> View attachment 17046299
> View attachment 17046304
> View attachment 17046305
> View attachment 17046307
> ...


I want your sunshine 🥶


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Monday Everyone! Coffee with Vader and the Tiny Wookie. 🌅🐻☕


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

PRS3-LE


----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Love the sunburst grey dial and matching bezel insert and matching canvas strap...
and matching favorite sweater


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jaf2976 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6309 and a case of the Tuesdays


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Last work day of the week for me 
















Between holiday time off and travel to NY I’ll not see uptown CLT much the next two weeks.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Precista


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Sharkey today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Klesk (May 11, 2006)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Classictimepiece (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey why not my old reliable

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

My friend launched a new watch company this week and this is a teaser pic. I’ll have full review and lots of wrist shots next week after I wear them for a bit. I love the sapphire covered carbon fiber bezel insert. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneWayInstall (Apr 14, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Periwinkle (5 mo ago)




----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This watch is staying on for 2 days in a row  
which I do only about a third of the time.
Forged carbon on a Brady sailcloth strap
(a winning combo, for sure!)
I love that the case is gunmetal...keeping the dark look.
The POP of orange finishes the look.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

AT


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

U50 Pro


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Classictimepiece (Nov 20, 2012)

Running light today watch









Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Suit Off, Bronze On..
























It really was a Great Childhood!*


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)

Decided to wear the dress diver for a change.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

Black Bay GMT M79830RB on Forstner Jubilee Bracelet


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## CMuf (May 29, 2009)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 17051348


A very nice Victorinox diver


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

🦃🍗🥧


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Turkey lurkey doo, and Turkey lurkey dap,…
I eat that Turkey,…..Then I take a Nap!”
































and a “Happy Thanksgiving” to all!*


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

1978 before there was American Psycho.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Wearing the San Martin BB58 6200. Silly nomenclature, and the watch is clearly more 58 and very little (if any?) 6200. However, I'm really loving it. Great quality for the price and the NHXX movement keeps excellent time.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

I’m wearing the blue one today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi-beat SLA025


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Barnaby'sDad said:


> Decided to wear the dress diver for a change.
> 
> View attachment 17052589


Which specific bracelet is that AND do you like/recommend it?
Thanks!
I'm thinking of maybe getting the Forstners...
but did not like the Uncle Seiko, since it felt flimsy to me.
I wish there was a "president" bracelet from Strapcode,
since I have a couple of bracelets from them which feel solid and well-made.
But they only have a "hexad" one.
--
I got a Milanese mesh one from Staib that I like very much,
but it looks good on the "president" bracelet, 
and I'm always looking to mix things up.
(especially if I get the green SMP300)


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!!!




































Love the blue whirlpool dial that looks different as different parts catch the light.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)

watchman600 said:


> Which specific bracelet is that AND do you like/recommend it?
> Thanks!
> I'm thinking of maybe getting the Forstners...
> but did not like the Uncle Seiko, since it felt flimsy to me.
> ...


This one is the Forstner 1450 (President) with milled push-button clasp. I see that it’s sold with that clasp now. When I bought it months ago, it was an upgrade that had to be purchased separately (worth it, in my opinion).

It’s a really nice bracelet. It’s very comfortable. The end links are where it’s at. Very nice…they fit and look OE in quality, and they result in no scratching of the case.

The reviews regarding the fit and finish are the main reason that I went with Forstner. The customer service is great, as well. I managed to stretch the flex links early on (sent them a picture via email) and they had replacement links in the mail that day. I’d buy from them again in a heartbeat









Forstner President (1450) For Post-2018 Omega Seamaster


Forstner's Take on the 1450 Bracelet The vintage Omega 1450 Bracelet has been famously lauded as "one of the best Speedmaster bracelets that has been produced," and is now routinely dubbed the "holy grail" of Omega bracelets. It is substantial, extremely comfortable, and well-engineered. With...




forstnerbands.com


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving !









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BERNHARDT #Isofrane #LosAngeles







*


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Barnaby'sDad Thanks for the reply with all the info about the Forstner's bracelet!!
I wonder if there is a working discount/promotion code, so it isn't $185 dollars. 
There should be this time of year. Especially since $185 is really kind of steep.
ANYBODY know of one?


----------



## Barnaby'sDad (Feb 12, 2019)

watchman600 said:


> @Barnaby'sDad Thanks for the reply with all the info about the Forstner's bracelet!!
> I wonder if there is a working discount/promotion code, so it isn't $185 dollars.
> There should be this time of year. Especially since $185 is really kind of steep.
> ANYBODY know of one?


That’s the thing…it’s $185, but they’re including their milled clasp at that price.

Forstner is running a sale, but it doesn’t appear to be a blanket discount on all items.








Forstner's Push-Button Milled Clasp


The source for classic vintage-inspired stainless steel watch bracelets, including the original astronaut bracelet, the Komfit/JB Champion-style expandable mesh band.




forstnerbands.com





Compare that clasp to the one that comes with the Uncle Seiko at $129.

My two cents…we’re talking about $60 difference for a bracelet for a $3,000+ watch. Opt for the nice clasp.









US1450 Bracelet (Omega Seamaster 300m)


Uncle's notes The most sought after bracelet by vintage Speedmaster collectors is undoubtedly the 1450. It's been called the "Holy Grail" of all Omega bracelets, and once you try it on you understand why. And of course we all know that I made the US1450 so that no one has to go into debt to own...




unclestraps.com


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Barnaby'sDad I totally agree. I would get the Forstner's.
I'm just wondering if there is, or soon will be, a promotion/discount code,
since $185 is kind of steep for a bracelet.
If they do ever offer discounts, I would think that now would be the time.
Otherwise, I'm not in such a hurry to get it,
since I do have other nice options for the Omega.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Too lazy to switch...


----------



## Classictimepiece (Nov 20, 2012)

STUFFED HPYTG









Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Ending a nice Thanksgiving day with the 000. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Barnaby'sDad said:


> That’s the thing…it’s $185, but they’re including their milled clasp at that price.
> 
> Forstner is running a sale, but it doesn’t appear to be a blanket discount on all items.
> 
> ...


Forstner makes great quality stuff. I just ordered the bullet bracelet for my Seamaster GMT 50th anniversary today. No discount code. The code is just for the flat link bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

Barnaby'sDad said:


> That’s the thing…it’s $185, but they’re including their milled clasp at that price.
> 
> Forstner is running a sale, but it doesn’t appear to be a blanket discount on all items.
> 
> ...


*1 on Forstner with the milled clasp. I started with the 1450 a while back and it hasn't come off yet. Recently bought a jubilee and it's also excellent. I would give both a 10 if they had tool less adjustment.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Boris T (Feb 21, 2020)

Yea, it's my old Casionaut day - again.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Walk with Magnus, World Cup, stuff myself with leftovers are my plans for my day off  and I’ll do it all with the NTTD in honor of Omega’s latest Bond 60th anniversary SMP release.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Citizen Challenge Diver


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Enjoying the KAVENTSMANN TRIGGERFISH while “ignoring” my work today..
























Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Non diver this Morning
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

The sub.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD for today’s  ️match


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MARANEZ on Tread in Toolbox

















BLOOPER
















…reminds me of that “time” in my childhood*


----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)

SPB053


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Promaster BN0150-28E today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling for Saturday 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! The Synchron Military Frogman gets the Wrist today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Squalematic Sunday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRP309 Orange Monster today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sunday afternoon swap to a blingy diver
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Silent Service on everest.......









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Astor and Banks









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## mihajlons (Dec 5, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The Onda Azzurro Black 50 ATMOS gets the Wrist today! 🦈💙🖤🌊


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 17060816


This looks GREAT!
Which canvas strap is that? The color matches very nicely.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

9937


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Direnzo Eclipse...a Kickstarter success story from Switzerland
(the royal blue is such a nice color...
I just wish the center circle would have been smaller,
to allow the royal blue more room to SHINE)


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Orient M-Force STI LE (47mm)*
_*
















Subaru WRX STI NBR 24-Hour Challenge 2014
(Orient Sponsored Race Car)







*_
*Cheers!*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Today it is an ollech wajs C-1000 today with a strapcode engineer bracelet























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

New arrival…:


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

I am starting to like this more and more, in part because it looks good, to me anyway…, on all kinds of different straps..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*







*
_*
















Enjoying the last day of the Month!*_


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

11/30/22 with Ollech Ocean Graph























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

This one today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris T (Feb 21, 2020)

Sunny winters day, so time for garden clearance with my trusty Lorus automatic pilot's watch.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*New to me 2022 AQUASTAR DEEPSTAR 39MM CHRONOGRAPH GREENWICH








*


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## scott232 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

The FANTASTIC "pelagos blue" Nodus Avalon
It's a pity that they didn't make this color on their newer version
with a date at the 6, but luckily, I was able to find this brand new/never worn one!
(I paired it with a khaki canvas strap from Helm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Onda Azzurro 50 ATMOS gets the Wrist today! 🦈💙🖤🌊


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca torpedo under the sunlight on the special nov. 31, 2022
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling with the Steinhart Traveller GMT*
_*































*_
*..& Staying ahead of the Pack*


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Classictimepiece (Nov 20, 2012)

She wants the info, I wanna talk about Crypto- Takeoff









Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

My new addition!!! I love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Richard LeGrand awesome, sunburst navy blue Oceanfarer
with a perfectly matched ceramic or sapphire bezel insert...
which I paired with a Horween lined leather (supple) strap from Vaer.
I think that this is a very underrated watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More MWW


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

Trying to decided between these 2


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This is the OG Swordfish...stainless steel 42 (perhaps version 2 of the swordfish)
It was one of my first forays into the world of microbrands,
and it is STILL one of my favorites!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1968 6105-8000


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Imbiton Something new? Whacky hands!!
LOVE the Strapcode bandoleer bracelet!
I wear mine on the Seiko turtle (which has a similar case).


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

very wacky hour/minute hands indeed. At least I can see the minute one easily. it is the hour one that is eclipsed often. I bought it with the idea of modding the hands and the crystal assuming it is a 32mm or 31.5mm glass diameter.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

I don’t think I’m really a bracelet guy, but I decided to give sizing it a shot and try it out for a bit… It’s OK, but I think I prefer NATOs. (I need some blue in the mix..)


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More MWW—probably time to change up but this thing is a champ!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Enjoying a little Aquastar Deepstar Greewich


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switching to this Broadarrow on a disintegrating Hirsch Sky Surfer strap which I cannot find a replacement for. Discontinued perhaps? Anyone have a line on one?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

I'm not a diver, but I do like dive watch design.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 on Strapcode Jubilee today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

_BOREALIS #SeaDragon #LosAngeles







_


----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Flying Tiger”*
_*







































*_
*“Bitzer” (Shaun the Sheep)*


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SPB 145 Cappuccino 62MAS Mod gets the Wrist today! 😍🤿⚓☕


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Classictimepiece (Nov 20, 2012)

My feet hurt









Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKXA35 again today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Cressi Sea Lion

Regards

Ren











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

My well traveled Panerai 94 "LaBomba" this evening.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Italian Watch 😎


----------



## swanksteak (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o bronze orca with armida bracelet























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Found my NATO strap for the Greenwich 








*


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Love the unique bezel insert.
Just a great, no fuss watch.
Fits perfectly. Looks great.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SKX007 on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

modded EMG Nemo today
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Classictimepiece (Nov 20, 2012)

Wipe this day off the book









Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Tdial tonight


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

o/


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

Desk diving…


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I love the Swordfish line from Zelos.
This is the fancy, blue meteorite/textured dial with a colorful timascus bezel insert
(that I paired with a blue leather strap from Helm, since they go great together):


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

SKX/6105 conversion case mod on OD Green USGL831


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Eterna


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Submariner today 
Love having a sub in the rotation again. Never bonded with the prior Gen I had with its squared case, wide lugs and narrow bracelet.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

I like variety.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Nothing like T-shirts and almost 80’s in December in the south


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

O&W


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NTTD still on the red canvas 

Covid kicking my butt. Feeling worse today than I did yesterday morning


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional T120.607.11.041.00 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## EMVAMPYRE (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> NTTD still on the red canvas
> 
> Covid kicking my butt. Feeling worse today than I did yesterday morning


Hope you feel better soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

sal4 said:


> Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks. Need to rest more. Taking lots of vitamins


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Synchron Military Frogman gets the Wrist today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o orca dress with bronze inner
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Finally on my wrist...I *love* the look of this "not so common"
white rubber strap matched with this beautiful blue watch!
It fits great and really brings out the white hour markers,
making this a great pairing, imo.

Hopefully, the caoutchouc or cauothouc vulcanized rubber
(a super weird word that I don't know how to spell or even what it means),
really is a superior strap - higher in quality and strength than regular vulcanized rubber, (which is what David the owner of 02straps claims),
and that it will hold up for a long time and not stain
(unlike the cheap aliexpress one which stained very quickly,
and I couldn't scrub the marks off).


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Still with the O&W early on here


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Doxa 50th Ann 300T


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Love this fkm rubber strap frm. Strap habit....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Doxa 50th Ann 300T
> 
> View attachment 17083599


A stunner !!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! The Squale Comsubin Marina Militare gets the Wrist! 😁🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## umutaydogan (Jul 12, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

Waffle..


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Classictimepiece (Nov 20, 2012)

Apparently there are a lot of guys going diving today LOL









Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Herodia today









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## timepieceofmind (1 mo ago)

Hublot Aero Bang Black Magic








And yeah, I know, cheesy picture with the Porsche logo. I just happened to snap this an hour ago for a car/watch group. Cut me some slack, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

sticky said:


> View attachment 17085465


This looks amazing !
One day, I will probably get this great green watch as well .
Congrats!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@timepieceofmind Welcome to the forums !
I look forward to seeing some of your other watches.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Red Orient Kamasu today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## lonegunman (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm wearing my Marathon GSAR 41mm Arctic white with a black Hirsch strap. It's lovely and since it's work, the darn picture won't load,,lol.


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! The SBDX 017 Marine Master 300 gets the Wrist today! 😁🖤🤿🌊⚓


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zenton b42
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Nursing a holiday hangover with the PAM 1305 on a Hurricane 13 shark this morning. 😒


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

OM


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing my FXD since yesterday afternoon 




























Last night red light lume shot  I never posted as I feel asleep on the couch when I got home


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Proto dial this evening


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Greg75 (Jan 28, 2008)

Moser 1200-0215


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The Deep Blue SKX C25 Mod gets the Wrist today! 😁💙🐳🐋🐬🐟🐠🐙🦀🌊


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0151-09L Promaster today. Need to update the date! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star Tribute


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Back to the well loved Panerai 87 today.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Seiko Shark Turtle on the very good tapering Bandoleer bracelet from Strapcode
I love the dynamic sunburst blue dial on this beauty!


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

More Mido


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Santa arrived a few months early for me.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver 2760-ST1-20001 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Lastlineofdefense Wait a minute...someone gave it to you as a gift?!
OR you bought it yourself & are just happy that the AD gave you the call/opportunity?


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

watchman600 said:


> @Lastlineofdefense Wait a minute...someone gave it to you as a gift?!
> OR you bought it yourself & are just happy that the AD gave you the call/opportunity?


LOL no, I managed to trade a watch that got little wrist time and some cash for the SD43. I'm on more AD lists than I care to count, and I'm too old and too impatient to "wait for the call." 

Merry Christmas to me! 🎅


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Excuse the dust and date ...


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Some Christmas colors









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Back with the pro


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The SPB 145 Cappuccino 62MAS Mod gets the Wrist today! 😍🤿⚓☕


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The armida a1-45mm

















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

Fun and affordable!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## afechete (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## EricE (Jul 27, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Spinnaker Sorrento tonight


Has this Spinnaker held up? Thx


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Green Orient Kamasu today. This dial flashes teal in direct light. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Silent service.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

This was hasn't been out of the box for awhile, time for a little wrist time.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

sal4 said:


> Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver 2760-ST1-20001 today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks REALLY good...but what a WACKY date wheel.
Do you like it/get used to it?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

darth_radb said:


> View attachment 17095143
> 
> Happy Thursday Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


This looks AWESOME !
I've never even heard of it...let alone see someone wearing it.


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

Bernhardt Binnacle Diver

















Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here you go! Vance.


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sub today


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17094812


You're the total tease tossing out that Bronzo all the time Clive! One day, one day!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> This looks REALLY good...but what a WACKY date wheel.
> Do you like it/get used to it?


Thanks! The RW Freelancer Diver is one of my favorite watches. I like the date wheel. It gives the watch a unique vibe, and if the minute hand covers the current date you can still see the previous and past date for reference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Herodia on strapcode BoR
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This is one of my nicest watches...
Halios Seaforth 3 sunburst grey with matching sapphire bezel insert
on the very nice Christopher Ward blue Cordovan leather with deployant clasp
(I think it looks GREAT together):


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

The watch that started my collection is back on my wrist....


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

58 today


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## JKGROOMS1964 (26 d ago)

Seiko SBEX011


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Switching up the colors today to get into the Christmas spirit! Happy Friday all!


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## ebo hud (May 17, 2012)

Picked this up on Cyber Monday for $37. I'm impressed with it so far! I swapped out the original strap for this blue ND rubber.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Omega


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Borealis Bull Shark
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

4 years on and still loving the 58


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The Synchron Military Frogman gets the Wrist today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I was gonna put this 1200T for sale this weekend but wearing it on the tropic today has made me rethink it.  so cool.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

blah blah blah


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rasmusbjensen (Dec 20, 2015)

Citizen beater


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Vintage today,
Turtle 1985 and surgery book 1897


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Everyone! Dracula gets the Wrist today! 😍👹🧛‍♂️🦇🖤❤


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD ️  for the World Cup final ️
Allez les bleus


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SRPC91 Save the Ocean Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## watch_mafia (29 d ago)

sal4 said:


> Tissot Seastar 2000 (T120.607.11.041.00)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classy!

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

These 2 Seiko Turtles are awesome!!
(and I am going to get them upgraded 
with sapphire crystals and sapphire lumed bezel inserts
that will make them EVEN MORE awesome)


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Today, I am switching to the Islander 04 on Strapcode nicer quality Endmill bracelet
(I changed the date and wiped it down, only after snapping these pics...oops)
Happy Chanuka, everybody!


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The SKX 009 gets the Wrist today! 😁⚓🌊🔴🔵


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

A beat up old war horse, still keeping time.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JohnM67 said:


> View attachment 17103232


These are so darn good on rubber  takes it up a notch vs the bracelet


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Pelagos FXD has become my favorite, even over my ExpII I think  can’t explain it. I just love it and how it wears… the longer I own it the more I like it.


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## watch_mafia (29 d ago)

Momentum M30 Professional. This is my everyday watch. I beat the crap out of this thing, and it still looks really good (I get compliments on it all the time!). It's 44mm and sits nicely on my 7.5" wrist.





































Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 17103871
> 
> View attachment 17103872
> 
> ...


Nice mod there sir 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Brownie day Monday























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jt33301 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just landed GSD-5A

My configuration:
Stainless case, bronze bezel insert with a darker forced patina finish, Old Radium Superluminova, gold hands, and a no date stealth logo dial to keep it simple. Greg paired it with a nice vintage French military canvas strap and it all works well together. 
Great dimensions and a Swiss auto movement on this diver: 42mm case, 22mm lugs, 50mm lug to lug, about 12.5mm thick, wr 300m, Sellita SW200-1 auto 
Very similar size to the FXD


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SD4k


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing my new GSD-5 that landed yesterday on a GSD vintage French military canvas. Such great proportions and cohesive design. I’m a fan. GSD watches are way underrated.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

More yummy armida brownie









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Green Ocean 500m


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

This just in:


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

duc said:


> This just in:
> 
> View attachment 17106007
> 
> ...


 You've entered Dave's club now


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> You've entered Dave's club now


He's my mentor and he held my hand since I obtained this in February. He suggested sending it to Bienne for a right proper restoration. The best advice I have received in years (going back to when my dad told me not to let my little head tell the big head what to do  ).


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 17103871
> 
> View attachment 17103872
> 
> ...


Is this a lumed sapphire bezel insert from LCBI ?
Would you recommend it?
Does anyone know of a working coupon/discount code for them?
They are $60 each, and I want to get 2 of them.
Thanks


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Tactical Frog


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Heuer 7763 (2nd execution) on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

A little something from Orient 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

Mr Postman just dropped an early Xmas pressie to me


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Hot chocolate weather for sure!
---
The awesome grey dial, super-hard coated bracelet Traska Freediver


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Funny how I can be totally happy wearing basically the same clothes over and over again - pants, shirts, a favorite sweater, a favorite robe...
but love variety in my watches and only wear each one about once a month!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NTTD on canvas this evening


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

This one today























Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still have the NTTD on this morning. I Love it on the red canvas and very appropriate for Christmas  so I decided to wait to change strap on it and I’ll get it on leather next week


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> Is this a lumed sapphire bezel insert from LCBI ?
> Would you recommend it?
> Does anyone know of a working coupon/discount code for them?
> They are $60 each, and I want to get 2 of them.
> Thanks


Yes it is a lumed sapphire bezel insert but not from LCBI. I have purchased 3 or 4 from LCBI but I found a much cheaper alternative that I wanted to try out, and it is just as good in my opinion. This insert is from Watch&Style and I paid $39 for it.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

mydemise said:


> This insert is from Watch&Style and I paid $39 for it.


Thanks for getting back to me. I'm JUST ABOUT to complete the purchase at lcbi!
I checked all of the bezel inserts that will fit the Seiko Turtles,
and they only have 2 that are lumed...and they are both black,
which is not what I want. They have a nice blue ceramic one, but it is not lumed.








Bezel Insert


Finish the watch mod you want with our bezel inserts. See our available parts on our website if one is best for your needs.




watchandstyle.net




I am just going to buy them from lcbi.
I reached out to them and they offered me 5 percent off as a one-time courtesy, but said that they are trying hard to keep the prices the same and NOT RAISE them!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada. 2nd day with this affordable and mechanical.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Dup


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonki89 (21 d ago)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

-10 degrees Fahrenheit. NO match for the goose pit.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

single digits in GA is not good


----------



## DaveInTexas (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BLNR


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

watchman600 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. I'm JUST ABOUT to complete the purchase at lcbi!
> I checked all of the bezel inserts that will fit the Seiko Turtles,
> and they only have 2 that are lumed...and they are both black,
> which is not what I want. They have a nice blue ceramic one, but it is not lumed.
> ...


I have two seiko turtles with lumed sapphire bezel inserts from LCBI, they are great! You will not be disappointed.


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

My first automatic watch I got back in March or something after falling down a YouTube watch video rabbit hole and then deciding my Eco-drive diver was just too scratched up… I totally neglect this watch, but every once in a while I come back to it and really do think it is nice looking. A bit loud, but looks good and the lume is great, and actually it also seems more accurate than my NH 35 watches…(i’ve actually dropped it two or three times on the hard floor as well.. Now I try to do all my watch swaps over the sofa… 😬)


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Herodia on strapcode BoR for Saturday and swap to benarus leather























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy and Blessed Christmas Eve 🎄🙏🏼☃


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SBDX 017 Marine Master 300 gets the Wrist today! 😁🖤🤿🌊⚓🎅🦌⛄🎄🎁


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Merry Christmas !









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

Merry Christmas 🎄


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Santa's workshop


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## EMVAMPYRE (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers and Merry Christmas from Calgary, Canada


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Green’s a good color for Christmas…


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday and Merry Christmas 🎅 Everyone! The SPB 145 Cappuccino 62MAS Mod gets the Wrist today! 😍🤿⚓☕


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Merry Christmas wrist Shot!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mistagregory (Nov 29, 2020)

My 1959 Seamaster


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Merry Christmas  and a blessed day to you all and your families. 

I thought the green Scurfa DiverOne on a red strap would make the perfect Xmas wrist combo


----------



## midwestwatchguy (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Merry Christmas


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Happy Boxing Day !


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monochrome Monday Everyone! I Felt like some Waffles so the B51 Black Samurai Love Child gets the Wrist today! 😎🖤🧇🐉🏯⚔🏴

SRP B51 Base
SNM 011 SS Black Samurai Dial
SBDA 001/003 Ti Samurai Hands


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Monochrome h2o orca colors today 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

... Tutima FX UTC ...


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

It takes a beautiful dial to make me overlook fauxtina.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

It doesn't want to get out of control⌚😱🙃


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I don’t own a Speedy so no SpeedyTuesday here but I do have the awesome Omega Seamaster NTTD. I finally removed the canvas and mounted it on an old Horween Natural Chromexcel leather strap. I like this setup for the cold winter season 

Have a great day.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Classictimepiece (Nov 20, 2012)

45 degrees by thursday..was 0..all in about 10 days
















Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## ILM4rcio (Aug 1, 2021)

Here's my new milky white 1521 on black seacult.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Today we are going with simplicity, clarity, and chunkiness (as most days). The armida a1-45mm























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Borealis Bull Shark









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver 2760-ST3-50001 today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Vintage American Psycho










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

in the


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rbutler33 (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Baby Monster


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Yum yum 😋


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Pat450 (6 mo ago)

Tuna today


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Nivada Grenchen CASD gets the Wrist today! 😍🦈🐸⚓🪂🔱🏊‍♂️🤿


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

My 2022 Ranger


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Blue Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver again today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## aaceofspades (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Exploring a Chinese mechanical Today. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Been waiting for this one to get back in stock. Just landed today. Doesn’t disappoint. 

Have a great one!

Cheers,

Casey











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)

Islander Southold


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The Synchron Military Frogman gets the Wrist today! 😍🐸🤿🏊‍♂️⚓🪂🔱🪖🎖


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Happy New Year 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Happy NYE.


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Hershey70 (12 d ago)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Happy New Year!


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## pipehack (Jul 14, 2020)

brettinlux said:


>


Pink Floyd The Wall album 👍👍


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy New year  for those already on Jan 1


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

All my divers are having a day off today so I'll be meeting the New year with a dRiver watch instead :


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Red Sunday Blues Everyone!🤔🤷🤣

I'm kicking off 2023 with a little something I put together Myself a few months ago. 🧙‍♂️🪄🔍🔧

The SKX Stargate 493 Pepsi Mod gets the Wrist today! 😁⚓🌊🔴🔵


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Ploprof to ring in the new year

Regards

Ren











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Took the Seamaster out in it's natural habitat:


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Practical Orb (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Precista COSC 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The SBDC 033 Blumo gets the Wrist today! 😁🤿⚓🌊💙


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Merry Christmas to me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Armida brownie, flimsy hammock, and the shih-tzu
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## MasterOfGears (Jul 28, 2021)

Still Seiko Prospex today.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

BB


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Diver's story


----------



## jaycwb (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Invicta 90940B Pro Diver today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

PO


----------



## watchlight09 (11 d ago)

CasioOak with a fat scratch on the glass


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ascalon (Feb 16, 2010)

The trouble with icons is that, well, they are iconic.

That means they tend to be a bit pricey, but also, they tend to get knocked off. Sometimes that’s good, and sometimes not.

However, when an icon transcends its maker, as has happened with a few watches, it becomes something entirely different.

For me, the Rolex brand has no real appeal of itself, but the Submariner and Cosmograph are both icons that have transcended the brand.

Having had probably the best Cosmograph homage for a while, I was disappointed and sold it on. I just found it was hard to read and the screw down pushers for the chrono were a pain in the arse.
However, my hankering for a Sub remained. Chastened, though, by the Cosmograph experience, I didn’t want to spend much to scratch the itch in case it gave a rash 😊 So despite having high regard for Steinhart, and a few homage makers, I decided to go another route.

So I searched and searched and found the Elgin International FK-531N-SL.








A 90s vintage homage to the 16610, it has an appropriate robust, workhorse Miyota automatic movement.

One turned up locally for not much cash and a deal was done with a very nice seller.

When it arrived, it looked like a tool watch should — a bit worn, a bit lived in and with a few minor scars. However, everything worked and the only real issue was a slightly short, Oyster-style bracelet. I looked up extra links and found a half link was what I really needed.








Despite the range of pattern materials available, they all looked a bit pricey too.

However, I had an extensive range of old bits and bobs and so set about the task with a vernier caliper and a strong cup of coffee.

A wee while later, I had assembled a new end link from an Uncle Seiko 1171 that sat nicely and looks the part, as can be seen in the clasp photo.
I’m happy with that.








I haven’t put it on the timegrapher yet, but at the moment it looks to be running about +8s per day, which is not bad at all for this movement, but I’ll have a fiddle in a while and see if I can get it to about +3s, which would be ideal for this.

All in all, I’m happy with this and as I tend to use a tool watch as a tool, it might just get the rough and tumble wrist wear my vintage Speedmaster Mark II shouldn’t have to suffer.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## MasterOfGears (Jul 28, 2021)

rafy1 said:


> View attachment 17133610


I'm not sure what I like most the shirt or the watch. Not for everyone, but I think it's great! One of the coolest combos I've seen.

Cheers


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## pauliedoggs (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

White Sands


----------



## Odoyle01 (Apr 28, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Cheers, prost!👍🙂💓


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)

O


----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Odoyle01 (Apr 28, 2020)

Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Sub


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Alexander Shorokhoff 😁💓crazy balls


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Third day in a row for the newly acquired Black Bay Heritage. Now I understand!


----------



## Odoyle01 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Colt Chrono Ocean 








A53050


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

The original 2000m rated Borealis Bullshark today ...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Saturday breakfast date


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Seiko Saturday Everyone! The SBDX 017 Marine Master 300 gets the Wrist today! 😁🖤🤿🌊⚓🍊🍫


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Seiko Saturday.


----------



## Odoyle01 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Tagdevil said:


> View attachment 17061297


Breitling for Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)

Seamaster Sunday.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

H2o polished Orca dress today
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lagunatic (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Odoyle01 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wicked Pearl Diver


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

300


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

new week - reload, recalibrate and reengage


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Blues Everyone! The SBDC 053 Blue MAS gets the Wrist today! 😍🤿⚓💙


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

_Judith sans Holopherne_








Art on the wrist 
Custom dial, acrylic on gold leaf💓😁🌟


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Odoyle01 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

White Orient Mako USA I today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I think I just (finally) found "the best" way to wear this sunburst navy blue,
inky-smooth dial Oceanfarer from Richard LeGrand watch with matching bezel insert...the dark charcoal grey canvas strap from Halios!























































It was VERY hard to get the spring bars to click in place.
My daughter was able to do it!
---
I love variety, but what I like to do is find "the best way"
to wear each of my watches,
be it a nice bracelet, a specific color leather strap,
a sailcloth, canvas, or even a nice rubber strap.
And then once I find a great pairing, I leave it and enjoy it.

Some watches are harder to find their best match than others...
this one is an example of that.
I had it on a Direnzo blue nylon with a white stripe down the middle
and a Horween lined tan leather strap from Vaer.
But I think it has now found its long-term home
on this Halios charcoal grey canvas strap !


----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Time to turn the lights on and get some coffee going


----------



## Jack1775 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## sneakertinker124 (8 mo ago)

Daily wearer at this point…


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

SD


----------



## Jt33301 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SPF13 Turtle on Strapcode Jubilee today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This was a great buy for me last year. I love this watch and it’s very strap friendly too. It’s so light and comfortable on the wrist too.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Dieselk (Oct 26, 2016)

🚨NWA🚨 i really like this diver 😉

Feel free to subscribe to my IG:








(@aquaterralover) • Instagram photos and videos


2,130 Followers, 982 Following, 889 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from (@aquaterralover)




www.instagram.com


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today I am wearing this timeless watch;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## lysolek007 (Feb 28, 2019)

;]


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

It’s all good!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday Everyone! The Aquastar Deepstar gets the Wrist today! 😁💙⚓🌊⭐


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Odoyle01 (Apr 28, 2020)

My OG








that started the trip down this rabbit hole


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)




----------

